#ubuntu-it 2011-10-17
<vale_maio> ciao, c'è ancora qualcuno sveglio che vuole aiutarmi con il touchpad?
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<_Best_> Buongiorno.. :)
<neramarea> salve. dovrei rendere permanente numlockx all'avvio... ma dov'è il file Init/Default in oneiric???
<Alemar04> Il forum di ubuntu perchè non è visualizzabile?
<anonRei> Alemar04, credo che abbiano fatto il solito casino del release day sul sito ^^
<Alemar04> Ehm... quindi?
<Alemar04> scusa l'ignoranza
<anonRei> che quando c'e un release day trasmutano il sito per renderlo più "esclusivo"  (http://www.ubuntu-it.org/_release-day/11.10/index.html) e anche la volta scorsa il forum non era visualizzabile mi pare...
<Alemar04> e quando torna alla normalità? pensavo che era un mio problema ma sembrava strano perchè gli altri siti si visualizzavano...
<anonRei> non so, dipende da chi gestisce il sito, in ogni caso se proprio hai bisogno esiste il forum ufficiale inglese -> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Alemar04> no no non ho bisogno, solamente volevo poter aiutare chi poteva riscontrare problemi, per quello che mi è possibile....grazie mille
<anonRei> figurati, fai bene continua cosi ^^
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa dire se si può attivare numlockx in automatico PRIMA del login? aggiungendo le righe a Xsession, devo comunque pigiare sul tasto blocnum, per inserire la pwd... possibile che si possa solo mantenendo gdm?
<Alemar04> @neramarea Prova questa guida http://illusion22.wordpress.com/2007/06/19/blocnum-attivo-allavvio-di-gnome/
<ubottu-it> Alemar04: Error: "neramarea" is not a valid command.
<anonRei> neramarea, potresti provare ad aggiungere  "/usr/bin/numlockx on &" senza virgolette nel file /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc prima di ./etc/X11/Xsession, ma non so se funziona non l'ho mai provato , io essendo che loggo in maniera testuale e faccio partire X con startx mi basta modificare ~/.xinitrc
<anonRei> ovviamente devi avere numlockx installato
<neramarea> anonRei ora provo grazie
<neramarea> anonRei, senza il . prima di /etc ?
<anonRei> no quello ci dovrebbe essere già scritto nel file /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc  , era per dire che la riga va aggiunga prima e ricordati il & finale , tipo cosi: http://sprunge.us/SQLR ma non so se funziona in ogni caso credo sia più sicuro dal menu gnome come programmi all'avvio in ogni caso ti dico subito che non ho mai usato ne gnome nè kde
<anonRei> fail scusa, è questo il link giusto , http://sprunge.us/YXZO
<teresa_> ciao a tutt@ stavo cercando di far funzionare una webcam su un portatile di un amica e mi sono imbattuta in questa pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams. La webcam in questine è una ALi Corp. M5602 (ID 0402:5602) e non funziona assolutamente a differenza di quanto scritto nella pagina che ho detto prima. Anche il sito web a cui fa riferimento il link riportato mi pare dica nella sostanza che la webcam non funziona. Non sono molt
<teresa_> o esperta ma secondo me la pagina sarebbe da cambiare: come posso fare? A chi posso rivolgermi?
<anonRei> teresa_, l'hai già vista questa pagina? http://mediakey.dk/~cc/tag/m560x-chip/
<neramarea> anonRei intendevo la riga che devo aggiungere...
<teresa_> anonRei sì, se non ho capito male dice che la webcam non funziona ma magari sono io che non sono abbastanza brava con l'inglese e con GNU/Linux :P
<neramarea> anonRei ahimè non funge neanche così...
<anonRei> ho notato,a quanto pare non sembra essere una fotocamera molto supportata dal kernel linux :( spera nella risposta di qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso problema e l'ha risolto, io non possiedo notebook quindi problemi di questo genere non ne ho mai affrontati
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti e buon inizio a tutti
<miki> buongiorno, ho un problema con l-installazione di ubuntu 11.10, a parte il fatto che hanno rimosso synaptic, quando avvio l-installazione non vede il mio hd che e un sata, in passato andavo in synaptic installavo il pacchetto dmraid e il gioco era fatto adesso invece provo ad installarlo da terminale ma mi diche che e gia installato, che faccio
<miki> ce nessuno che mi aiuta
<miki> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Aizram> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Aizram> ed educazione direi
<miki> Aizram: sono educatissimo
<Aizram> (anche un po' di italiano :P)
<Aizram> ma non hai pazienza
<Aizram> aspetta un pochino
<Odo> Giorno
<neramarea> ...ma è mai possibile che ogni volta che esce un aggiornamento, debbano essere più i bug che le novità? qualcuno è riuscito a far partire numlockx prima del login?
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> marzia, ti posso disturbare?
<neramarea> Aizram glpiana ho un problema: non riesco a far partire numlockx all'avvio PRIMA del login... ho provato sia a modificare Xsession che xinitrc, ma senza risultati... idee?
<Aizram> io ho sempre fatto a manina dopo il login
<Aizram> non mi sono mai posta un simile problema
<glpiana> neramarea, già letto questo quindi? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<neramarea> eh... ma la mia pwd è numerica... mi servirebbe acceso Prima del lightdm...
<neramarea> glpiana sì... ho aggiunto la riga come previsto per startx, ma non funge...
<glpiana> neramarea, prova a vedere cosa dicono qui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/835532
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 835532 in lightdm "lightdm does not keep numlock status on boot" [Low,Triaged]
<rambo_> ragazzi ho un problema con l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10, ho installato il pacchetto gnome ma non riesco a settare il tutto a mio piacimento
<glpiana> rambo_, gnome ha cambiato versione ed è molto meno configuranbile di prima
<glpiana> rambo_, se già non l'hai fatto, installa gnome-session-fallback
<rambo_> ok glpiana
<rambo_> risulta già installato
<rambo_> glpiana ho un problema con vlc
<rambo_> quando vado per aprire la cartella home mi siavvia automaticamente il programma a cosa è dovuto tutto questo
<rambo_> ??
<neramarea> glpiana grandioso ho risolto modificando lightdm.conf
<Brutus-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rambo_> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare a settare nautilus com programma principale di apertura della cartella hom???
<Brutus-> rambo_, solo della cartella home?
<rambo_> no tutte le cartelle
<Brutus-> rambo_, da Nautilus tasto destro su una cartella > apri con altra applicazione e scegli
<Brutus-> da me si chiama file e ha l'icona della cartella. Non so se puo' essere di aiuto
<rambo_> nautilus lo apro da terminale????
<Brutus-> come vuoi
<glpiana> neramarea, bene :)
<glpiana> rambo_, apri nautilus, clicca col destro su una directory qulsiasi e scegli apri con altra applicazione
<glpiana> rambo_, seleziona file o apri cartella, a seconda della versione che hai
<rambo_> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> ah leggo ora, scusa Brutus- :)
<Brutus-> np :D
<robe__> Ciao a tutti, ho diviso l'hard disk in due parti da una parte ho ubuntu dall'altra ho spaziono non allocato. Come faccio a creare una partizione Dove poter ssgiungere dati? ho installato gparted. Grazie
<glpiana> robe__, apri gparted, clicchi col destro sullo spazio non allocato e crei una nuova aprtizione
<robe__> glpiana: ok ci provo
<Brutus-> Dopo aver aggiornato alla 11.10 durante il boot, in particolare durante il check delle partizioni da montare in automatico, ho due errori generici. Scegliendo ignore uno viene montato e l'altro no. Quando clicco sopra quello non montato prendo questo erroe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710652/
<robe__> glpiana: ok cosa devo mettere partizione perimaria od estesa? ed il file sistem? ed etichetta^ grazie
<glpiana> robe__, estesa è meglio, ti permette nel caso di crearne altre al suo interno
<glpiana> Brutus-, mostraci il file /etc/fstab
<robe__> glpiana: e come file sistem che ci devo mettre? ce ne sono tanti
<glpiana> !paste | Brutus-
<ubot-it> Brutus-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> robe__, lo dvi usare solo con linux?
<glpiana> *devi
<robe__> glpiana? yes:)
<Brutus-> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/710664/
<airgnox> ragazzi ma il forum di ubuntu è offline ?
<glpiana> robe__, usa ext4 allora
<glpiana> airgnox, sì, o qualcosa del genere. ho già avvisato
<Brutus-> ha sempre funzionato fino a oggi.
<airgnox> glpiana , ok grazie dell'info
<Brutus-> Adesso non posso più montare senza privilegi di root a quanto ho capito
<robe__> glpiana: se invece volessi mettere anche windows devo crearla ntfs giusto?
<glpiana> robe__, ntfs o fat32
<Tdk200> salve a tutti
<robe__> glpiana: grazie :)
<Tdk200> glpiana dovrei installare una virtual machine su ubuntu e volevo sapere su ubuntu 11.10 ho visto che esiste un software che monta le immaggini su una periferica virtuale
<glpiana> Brutus-, prova a mettere ntfs-3g al posto di ntfs
<glpiana> Brutus-, e magari anche gli UUID al posto dei device
<Tdk200> adesso però nn riesco a trovarla questa applicazione
<glpiana> Tdk200, non ho capito che vuoi fare. virtual machine o montaggio di iso?
<Brutus-> glpiana, vado con la prima che hai detto. Con UUID mi ritrovo due volte la stessa entry in nautilus
<glpiana> ok
<Tdk200> devo fare una virtual machine usando una iso montata :D
<glpiana> Tdk200, vbox
<glpiana> !virtualbox | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Tdk200> si vbox ok
<Tdk200> lo so usare
<glpiana> Tdk200, ma prendi la versione non ose dal sito oracle
<Tdk200> si gia fatto glpiana
<glpiana> però?
<Tdk200> installata ieri
<Tdk200> volevo provare a montare l'immagine di un os sul pc per far partire l'instalazione
<Tdk200> da file immagine montato
<Brutus-> glpiana, devo fare logout o riavviare per vedere l'effetto?
<Tdk200> come si chiama il software di base delle periferiche virtuali su ubuntu 11.10
<Tdk200> l'ho visto ieri di sfuggita sul pc adesso nn lo trovo + :S
<glpiana> Brutus-, io riavvierei, ma potrebbe bastare un sudo mount -a. ma riavvia così ne hai la certezza
<Brutus-> glpiana, ok grazie
<glpiana> Tdk200, non so  a cosa ti riferisci
<Brutus-> glpiana, non ha funzionato, e adesso anche l'altra partizione da errore quando cerco di aprirla
<glpiana> Brutus-, rimetti come era prima allora
<Tdk200> glpiana, serve per montare le immagini su periferiche virtuali io l'ho visto ieri notte
<Tdk200> :S
<Brutus-> Unprivileged block device mounts work only if all the below requirements are met: ntfs-3g is compiled with integrated FUSE support, the user has access right to the volume
<Brutus-> the user has access right to the mount point
<Brutus-> glpiana, non so se ho FUSE
<Brutus-> non so proprio cosa sia
<glpiana> Brutus-, ma su che ubuntu sei?
<Brutus-> 11.10, l'ultima versione
<Brutus-> glpiana,
<glpiana> Brutus-, posso solo indicarti la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<corsairtux> Ciao a tutti! sapete dirmi come interpretare questo output di acpi -V:Battery 0: Full, 100%, rate information unavailable
<corsairtux> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 2560 mAh = 58%
<corsairtux> Adapter 0: on-line
<corsairtux> Thermal 0: ok, 60.0 degrees C
<corsairtux> Thermal 0: trip point 0 switches to mode hot at temperature 95.0 degrees C
<FloodBotIt2> corsairtux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<corsairtux> Thermal 0: trip point 1 switches to mode passive at temperature 86.0 degrees C
<glpiana> Brutus-, e queste sono le opzioni con cui mi monta il disco in ntfs: /dev/sda1 on /media/XP type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<glpiana> Brutus-, ma tu stai provando a montarlo a mano o da nautilus?
<Brutus-> glpiana, da nautilus cliccandoci sopra :)
<Brutus-> glpiana, ma tu hai l'11.10?
<glpiana> Brutus-, certo
<Tdk200> glpiana, e sull'audio di enemy territory installato su ubuntu 11.10 puoi darmi una mano?
<Brutus-> glpiana, ok. Grazie mille
<glpiana> Tdk200, no, non lo uso da parecchcio
<glpiana> *parecchio
<Tdk200> :D
<alessandro__> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10, dopo l'aggiornamento dall'11.04 adesso mi ritrovo con l'anteprima dei files audio che non parte più. Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi??
<glpiana> alessandro__, dopo l'aggiornamento hai resettato gnome?
<alessandro__> glpiana: in verità non l'ho fatto
<glpiana> !gnomereset | alessandro__
<ubot-it> alessandro__: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<alessandro__> glpiana: ah ok ho capito, l'ho già fatto una volta, ma non credevo fosse necessario ad ogni nuova versione
<glpiana> alessandro__, ma stavolta gnome è passato dalla versione 2 alla 3
<glpiana> un reset è quasi d'obbligo
<alessandro__> glpiana:  hai ragione non c'avevo proprio pensato =P è il caso di dirlo: "sono appena tornato!!" xD
<alessandro__> glpiana:  grazie comunque!!
<alessandro__> glpiana: ora provo
<glpiana> ok
<Shaoul> buongiorno a tutti
<Shaoul> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Shaoul> con ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> Shaoul: avanti coi carri
<jester-> Shaoul: niente privato please
<Shaoul> ok
<Shaoul> posso chiedere a te?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Shaoul
<ubot-it> Shaoul: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Shaoul> non so cosa ho fatto
<Shaoul> ma di fatto mi è scomparsa la dock laterale
<Shaoul> e sulla dock superiore compaiono dei menù
<Shaoul> tipo file modifica visualizza ecc
<Shaoul> che devo fare per rispristinare unity?
<jester-> Shaoul: alt-f2 e scrivi unity --reset
<Shaoul> facendo alt -f2 non mi fa nulla
<xiaoy> allora fai ctrl+alt+F1 logga e ridai il comando di jester-
<jester-> Shaoul: vai in tty e resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | Shaoul
<ubot-it> Shaoul: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Alex92> glpiana: ho provato a resettare gnome ma il risultato non cambia, l'anteprima audio non funziona ancora =S
<glpiana> Alex92, apri nautilus e vai in modifica -> preferenze
<glpiana> Alex92, vai nella scheda anteprime
<glpiana> !image | Alex92
<glpiana> il bot sta ancora dormendo
<glpiana> Alex92, dimmi come è configurato
<Alex92> glpiana: già provai ieri ma non c'era l'opzione x l'anteprima audio (misi comunque SEMPRE a tutte)
<ubot-it> Alex92: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alex92> glpiana: ed anche ora non c'è nulla
<jester-> si stava facendo il bidè
<glpiana> lol
<Alex92> xD
<glpiana> infatti non la fa neanche qui l'anteprima
<Shaoul_> niente
<Alex92> ubot-it: vuoi comunque lo screen??
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> oltre ad apitude e synaptic gli hanno trapato anche l'nteprima?
<Shaoul_> ho fatto quanto mi avete detto, ma non mi prende il comando
<Alex92> ubot-it: scusa volevo dirlo a glpiana xD
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> Alex92, no non serve
<Alex92> glpiana: (la forza dell'abitudine del tasto tab) comunque ieri trovai qualcosa sul forum di ubuntu con scritto RISOLTO ma non mi apre neanche il forume, ma è in manutenzione?
<Alex92> glpiana: ora va o.O mistero!! Ora provo a leggere!!
<glpiana> Alex92, ora va
<Alex92> glpiana:  O.O ho letto che quella funzione non esiste più e che l'unico modo è installare gnome-sushi
<neramarea> gente, altro problema: con oneiric il terminale non tiene memoria dei comandi della sessione precedente. idee?
<glpiana> Alex92, appena fatto, ma non so ancora come usarlo
<Alex92> glpiana:  devi cliccare una volta sul file e poi premere la barra spaziatrice
<glpiana> neramarea, dovrebbe farlo
<glpiana> Alex92, grazie :)
<Alex92> glpiana:  è comodo ma non funzionale e rapido come l'anteprima di prima :'(
<glpiana> Alex92, vero
<Alex92> glpiana:  vabbè grazie di tutto =)
<glpiana> ma lo fa anche su altri formati di file
<neramarea> glpiana... appunto...
<Alex92> glpiana:  sì
<jester-> neramarea: ti sei segato un file .bash_history?
<Alex92> glpiana: anche video e files di testo (anche se quelli di testo a me non li fa vedere)
<jester-> o sminchiato i permessi della home
<neramarea> jester- appena installato... a parte numlockx, non ho toccato nulla, giuro
<jester-> neramarea: ls .bash_history
<neramarea> spetta che entro di là
<glpiana> Alex92, come no?
<Alex92> glpiana: dei file di word mi fa vedere solo l'icona ingrandita
<Alex92> glpiana: invece coi pdf è molto comodo
<nera2> jester- non è successo nulla. doveva succedere qualcosa?
<glpiana> Alex92, e vabbè, che pretendi? un'anteprima dei doc?
<jester-> nera2: doveva trovare il file
<jester-> nera2: e da solo non si è segato
<Alex92> glpiana: non mi sarebbe dispiaciuta xD ma mi accontento anche di quella dei pdf!!
<nera2> uff... ho installato pulito pulito ierisera... come diamine è successo? son sicuro di non aver toccato nulla... c'è rimedio?
<jester-> nera2: cat ~/.bashrc e metti nel paste
<Alex92> glpiana: sai per caso come posso recuperare le impostazioni di compiz? Perchè non vorrei riconfigurarlo tutto!!
<jester-> nera2: cat ~/.bashrc e metti nel paste
<nera2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710692/
<jester-> nera2: touch .bash_history  col punto prima
<nera2> permesso negato. sudo -s?
<jester-> nera2: come mai non ti fa scrivere nella h9ome?
<glpiana> Alex92, cerca compiz nelle directory che hai rinominato
<glpiana> Alex92, o ripristinale tutte e via
<nera2> jester- ma che cavolo ne so...
<jester-> nera2: ls -la /home
<nera2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710697/
<jester-> nera2: touch ~/.bash_history
<nera2> permesso negato
<jester-> bella questa
<Alex92> glpiana: dici che non fa nulla se le ripristino e mi tengo tutto senza aver resettato gnome?
<jester-> nera2: cd /home/francesca
<jester-> nera2: touch .bash_history
<glpiana> Alex92, non fa nulla visto che il problema delle anteprime non era nelle configurazioni
<nera2> idem
<jester-> nera2: e whoami cosa risponde
<Alex92> glpiana: perfetto!! Ok allora grazie ancora!! =)
<glpiana> Alex92, :)
<nera2> francesca, ovviamente...
<jester-> nera2: touch prova
<jester-> nera2: touch pippo
<nera2> nulla
<jester-> nera2: se non scrive hai il fs mintato in solo lettura
<jester-> montato*
<nera2> risolvibile?
<jester-> nera2: = è sminchiato prova a riavviare
<nera2> ok
<neramarea> jester- ho riaperto il terminale, ma nulla... nessun comando in memoria...
<jester-> neramarea: mount
<nera2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710705/
<Tdk200> glpiana, scusami ho notato che premendo su un file iso è come se creasse una periferica virtuale
<Tdk200> ma ho anche notato che entrandoci non visualizza i file al suo interno
<glpiana> Tdk200, sì la monta in loop in automatico. l'ha sempre fatto
<glpiana> che non li visualizzi è ben strano
<jester-> nera2: touch ~/.bash_history
<Tdk200> si mi esce solo un file readme.tct
<Tdk200> txt
<glpiana> Tdk200, e cosa dice quel file?
<Tdk200> vuoto :D
<nera2> indovina? permesso negato...
<glpiana> Tdk200, che iso è?
<Tdk200> una iso di win 7
<glpiana> Tdk200, sicuramente legale immagino
<Tdk200> si
<Tdk200> ho anche la licenza
<Tdk200> ma nn posso mica darti il codice
<Tdk200> :D
<glpiana> Tdk200, non mi pare di avertelo chiesto
<Tdk200> hehe
<neramarea> Tdk200 licenza 7loader? ;-)
<jester-> gedit .bash_history e salva il file vuoto
<glpiana> Tdk200, sarà masterizzata in multitraccia o roba simile
<glpiana> Tdk200, ma perchè devi montarla così?
<Tdk200> voglio montarla perchè l'installazione ieri sera da cd si bloccava al 10% in vbox
<nera2> permessi non sufficienti per aprire il file, jester-
<glpiana> Tdk200, e montandola cosa credi di risolvere?
<Tdk200> e quindi volevo provare questo espediente
<Tdk200> no può darsi che va
<Tdk200> ;D
<Tdk200> io penso però
<Tdk200> tu cosa mi consigli
<glpiana> Tdk200, nulla
<glpiana> se non di riscaricare la iso
<Tdk200> ho cercato su internet se qualcuno aveva problemi analoghi con blocco installazione vbox al 10 % ma nulla
<Tdk200> no la iso è buona
<nera2> jester- l'ho aperto ma non è vuoto
<jester-> nera2: ls .la ~/bash_history
<jester-> nera2: ls -la ~/bash_history
<Tdk200> l'ho installata su un portatile ed andava
<Tdk200> mo l'ho tolta dal portatile e volevo portarla in vbox con il seriale originale che ho
<glpiana> !chat | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> nera2: ls -la ~/.bash_history
<Tdk200> si cmq sto sempre parlando di vbox
<nera2> -rw------- 1 root root 67 2011-10-17 09:20 /home/francesca/.bash_history
<Tdk200> come mai si blocca che problemi può avere??
<glpiana> !chat | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e due
<jester-> nera2: è tutto giusto freccia su dovrebbe ridarti il comando precedente
<glpiana> Tdk200, sei su un canale di supporto di ubuntu, non di vbox o di windows seven
<jester-> nera2: spe
<jester-> nera2: è root root
<jester-> che cazzo hai combinato
<nera2> appena lo scopro...
<jester-> nera2: sudo chown francesca:francesca .bash_history
<nera2> fatto
<jester-> nera2: ls -la .bashrc
<[IRA]Divina> qualcuno sa come sistemare thunderbird con hotmail perche da degli errori allo scaricamente della posta
<nera2> comunque, se uso sudo gedit, appare sempre sta roba, a terminale:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710712/
<glpiana> !hotmail | [IRA]Divina
<ubot-it> [IRA]Divina: is: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution/Hotmail
<miky_> Ciao, scusate possibile che in ubuntu non ci sia modo di configurare a dovere la gestione della batteria dei portatili? Nes senso allungare l'oscuramento dello schermo ecc?
<jester-> nera2: ls -la .bashrc  non divagare
<glpiana> [IRA]Divina, controlla i parametri, anbdranno anche per thunderbird
<nera2> -rw-r--r-- 1 francesca francesca 3353 2011-10-16 21:14 .bashrc
<jester-> nera2: prova un po a dare qualche comando
<jester-> e poi a ripiarlo
<nera2> ma nella stessa sessione funziona... il problema sorge quando riavvio...
<jester-> nera2: non c'è logica a meno che ti cancella il file
<nera2> provo a riavviare di nuovo
<jester-> nera2: esci e reintra dalla sessione e controlla che il file è vuoto
<jester-> nera2: non è che stai usando una live su usb?
<miky_> non c'è modo eh!
<jester-> miky_: se per adesso non da la  possibilità no
<neramarea> jester- no, 11.10 nuova installazione. comunque ora pare funzionare, dopo il cambio sessione. ora provo a riavviare e poi ti dico
<miky_> ok, grazie. Secondo me non è ottimizzato proprio bene per i notebook :(
<neramarea> jester- funge. mi puoi spiegare cos'abbiamo fatto?
<jester-> neramarea: che quel file era di root e non di francesca
<neramarea> e come c'è finito!?
<jester-> e lo abbiamo ridato a francesca
<jester-> neramarea: se non lo sai tu
<neramarea> ...
<glpiana> jester-, diglielo che sei stato tu stanotte
<neramarea> glpiana ;-)
<jester-> glpiana: ma no, no ti ricordi che ubuntu fa gli scherzi da prete a pc spento la notte?
<glpiana> jester-, magari con sta nuova versione, anche durante la pennica dopo pranzo
<neramarea> e per sta roba qua? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710712/
<jester-> eh improved fun function. mica che i dev stanno li a pettinare le bambole vè
<glpiana> neramarea, .bash_history
<jester-> neramarea: ma sei da root?
<neramarea> no
<neramarea> comando non trovato
<jester-> come cazzo cerca di scrivere in /root
<jester-> sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<jester-> e non la figosa backtrack?
<neramarea> beh... almeno di questo sì...
<neramarea> non saprei che farmene di bt
<glpiana> neramarea, cerca di seguire, per favore. tu hai scritto bash_history, mentre il file da listare è preceduto dal punto
<jester-> ma si testa la rete no?
<neramarea> no, ce l'ho messo il punto!
<glpiana> ls -la ~/bash_history <-- dal tuo pastebin. direi proprio che non l'hai messo
<jester->  impossibile accedere a /home/francesca/bash_history: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> dove lo vedi il punto e hai non hai messo _
<neramarea> ora ho capito di cosa parlate... no, il problema sono tutti quei gtkwarning... son quelli che non capisco!
<jester-> neramarea: prima hai parto gedit da terminale?
<jester-> o altro?
<jester-> magari con sudo?
<neramarea> sudo gedit
<jester-> neramarea: quello è
<neramarea> dovevo modificare lightdm.conf
<jester-> neramarea: è normale
<jester-> neramarea: lasasta i file per favore
<neramarea> ok. mi basta sapere che non devo preoccuparmi...
<jester-> neramarea: poi si spiegano le cose strane se paciocchi i files
<neramarea> eh, jester- ma se non toccavo lì, numlockx all'avvio non partiva...
<jester-> chissa come mai a me va senza toccare niente
<glpiana> jester-, perchè usi il mac
<neramarea> usi gdm?
<jester-> glpiana: oggià
<neramarea> ecco
<jester-> neramarea: uno che mette linux su mac necessita di ricovero coatto
<Tdk200> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> glpiana: se poi non va nemmeno a leggere iul wiki per mac
<glpiana> lol
<neramarea> perchè? io lo farei...
<jester-> neramarea: bè questione di gusti, se ti paicciono le sciancate malvestite etc etc de gustibus
<jester-> avendone gia una bella ben vestita e con le stesse virtu
<Tdk200> ma state parlando di ubuntu su mac? jester- ?
<jester-> Tdk200: yess
<Tdk200> ma secondo me mac non va toccato
<Tdk200> con il so che si ritrova mica va male come windows??
<jester-> neramarea: tò https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Tdk200> posso capire cambi windows con ubuntu ma mac con ubuntu :S e da pazzi :D
<giuseppe__> ciao, ho problemi con la rete wireless. ad ogni riavvio non riesce a collegarsi, sennò dopo svariati tentativi e reinserendo sempre la stessa chiave di rete
<Tdk200> che scheda di rete è??
<jester-> Tdk200: va bene per smanettarci visto che osx è un po piu protetto da cazzonerie ma per os principale bisoga si essere masochisti
<giuseppe__> broadcom
<Tdk200> broadcom
<jester-> giuseppe__: hai installato il firmware da driver aggiuntivi?
<Tdk200> giuseppe tutto il nome della scheda mi devi dare :D
<jester-> Tdk200: la gui canna il tipo di driver, mette sta quando serve il bm
<Tdk200> ??
<Tdk200> nn capii
<Tdk200> che hai detto??
<jester-> Tdk200: driver aggiuntivi canna l'identificazione del driver broadcom
<neramarea> beh, ragazzi, grazie... ci vediamo al prossimo file che castro...
<Mol0Tov> ciao ragazzi, ho appena aggiornato a ubuntu 11.10, e non capisco perchè ma al boot non mi monta la /tmp e se la provo a montare mi dice filesystem in uso... suggerimenti?
<jester-> neramarea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Tdk200> jester-,  a me la broadcom mi diceva sempre che il firmware andava aggiornato e l'ho aggiornato con l'aiuto di glpiana  non con il software driver aggiuntivi :D
<jester-> Mol0Tov: /tmp è nella / che cosa vuoi montare
<jester-> Mol0Tov: è gia montata
<giuseppe__> ragazszi come faccio avedere il modello di scheda?
<Tdk200> i driver aggiuntivi nn trovava una cippa di una lippa
<jester-> Tdk200: appunto
<Mol0Tov> nel mio sistema /tmp ha sempre avuto una partizione dedicata
<Mol0Tov> come son passato a 11.10 non se l'è tirata dietro
<Mol0Tov> non capisco il perchè
<jester-> Mol0Tov: fa vedere fstab
<Tdk200> da quanto la tieni montata giuseppe__ ?
<jester-> Mol0Tov: a perte la stranezza di una /tmp separata
<giuseppe__> in che senso?
<Mol0Tov>  la cosa ancor più strana è che se do blkid
<Mol0Tov> mi lista tutti i fs
<Mol0Tov> eccetto sda3
<Tdk200> chi l'ha messa nel pc tu??
<jester-> Mol0Tov: cat /etc/fstab
<giuseppe__> acer nplify 802.11/b/g/n
<giuseppe__> è un portatile
<jester-> Mol0Tov: metti nel paste
<Tdk200> aaaaa
<Tdk200> ecco
<Tdk200> dimmi il modello di acer
<jester-> giuseppe__: lè mort
<Tdk200> hehe
<giuseppe__> acer 5552g
<jester-> giuseppe__: lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui
<Tdk200> giuseppe su una guida su internet si dice che si risolve facilmente come ha detto jester
<Tdk200> da driver aggiuntivi forse anche a te dovrebbe
<giuseppe__> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<_Crow_> ciao a tutti mi occorre un aiuto se possibile
<Tdk200> vai sopra e metti
<Tdk200> a sinistra permi il quadrato scrivi driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> giuseppe__: ti metto nel paste la procedura, vai di copia incolla
<Tdk200> apri driver aggiuntivi e vedi se va
<giuseppe__> jetesr-
<giuseppe__> ragazzi io avevo prima i driver aggiuntivi abilitati, li ho disabilitati ma non è cambiato nulla
<Tdk200> azz
<Tdk200> jester-, lo lascio a te
<Tdk200> hehe
<giuseppe__> jester-  in quale past?
<jester-> giuseppe__: pprima togli quello da driver aggiuntivi, poi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710736/
<giuseppe__> jester- è già tolto
<giuseppe__> l'ho tolto da due giorni senza cambiare niente
<jester-> giuseppe__: allora fai come da pastebin
<giuseppe__> va bene, jester- in sintesi potresti dirmi qual'è il problema?
<giuseppe__> jester- al passaggio 13 mi da errore
<giuseppe__> ~/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver$ sudo rmmod b43
<giuseppe__> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<giuseppe__> jester- ci sei?
<xiaoy> giuseppe__, prova: sudo modprobe -r acer-wmi
<xiaoy> e vedi se ti funziona il wifi
<giuseppe__> xiaoy, sono fermo al punto 13 del past di jester-
 * xiaoy si riposa
<jester-> giuseppe__: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> giuseppe__: e prova la wifi
<jester-> giuseppe__: anzi riavvia
<giuseppe__> devo ignorare l'errore 13?
<jester-> si
<giuseppe__> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules era questo
<jester-> giuseppe__: riavvia
<giuseppe__> ok
<giuseppe__> grazie mille jester-
<giuseppe__> ora funziona., ma qual'era il problema?
<glpiana> giuseppe__, non ti caricava il driver corretto
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come metto thunderbird su 11.10
<rorro007> scusate come metto thunderbird in italiano
<glpiana> rorro007, installa thunderbird-locale-it
<giuseppe__> grazie glpiana
<rorro007> glpiana, grazie alla prossima
<glpiana> :)
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<rorro007> glpiana, scusa ma prima usavo evolution come si fa a traferire il tutto
<glpiana> rorro007, non so. spe che vedo
<rorro007> glpiana, su thunderbird
<glpiana> rorro007, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=235566.msg1625592
<rorro007> glpiana, pagina rimossa
<glpiana> ma va là
<rorro007> glpiana, ok ho continuato a leggere c'era sotto come fare
<rorro007> glpiana, già mi sono perso home/Tuo_user/.evolution/mail/local non è presente
<tado> panico panico aiuto aiuto! durante l'avanzamento a 11.10 la corrente e' saltata, e si e' spento il mio portatile... ora al login mi si presenta una schermata che dice che scheda grafica, schermo e tastiera/mouse non sono raggiungibili, e non posso entrare nel sistema per finire l'avanzamento
<glpiana> rorro007, ti ho detto che non so come fare. cerca altri post di quel genere
<tado> ora sono su una live, qualcuno sa come entrare col mio user e finire il tutto?
<glpiana> tado, accedi al sistema in recovery mode e passa in console, quindi scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<tado> glpiana,.;:
<glpiana> tado, se sei da live puoi provare un chroot
<tado> glpiana: ups.. scusa, non posso arrivare ad una console, non parte nemmeno in recovery. come provo dalla live?
<glpiana> tado, fai chroot seguendo le indicazioni di questa guida (che è fatta per altro ma il chroot va fatto così come riportato) http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=show&redirect=RipristinoGrub
<tado> glpiana: scusa.. tutta la guida o solo il comando chroot?
<glpiana> tado, la segui fino a sudo chroot /mnt incluso
<glpiana> rorro007, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/thunderbird-message-filter-imp/ tieni
<tado> glpiana: sui tre comandi di mount mi dice che il mount point non esiste, e sul chroot mi dice chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<glpiana> tado, copia tutto quello che hai fatto in terminale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | tado
<ubot-it> tado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710767/
<glpiana> tado, scusa, ma se il disco è sda, perchè scrivi sdb nei comandi?
<Mol0Tov> ciao ragazzi, non riesco a montare il filesystem /tmp ... qualcuno mi da una mano? http://pastebin.ca/2090743 è stato dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10
<tado> glpiana: perche' ho guardato la linea sbagliata......... provo di nuovo
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, hai provato a mettere in fstab l'UUID anche per sda3?
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710769/
<glpiana> tado, allora la guida va letta per bene. sda1 è una partizione estesa nel tuo caso
<Mol0Tov> glpiana: si provato ma non funzika
<glpiana> tado, dovrai usare sda3 o sda5 a seconda di dove sta il tuo sistema
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, l'hai provato non con l'UUID che hai commentato in fstab, vero?
<Mol0Tov> sisi
<Mol0Tov> con l'uuid giusto
<Mol0Tov> non quello commentato
<Mol0Tov> ma questo cos'è? /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: UUID="b0a55832-69f5-4e8f-8a4a-32404d5348f7" TYPE="swap"
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema con la mia stampante hp
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, allora vediamo, sto /tmp su altra partizione l'hai messo in un momento successivo, vero? non durante l'installazione
<Mol0Tov> era già presente
<rorro007> glpiana, xpi mi dice non compatibile
<Mol0Tov> anche con la 10.04
<glpiana> miki, spiega che problema hai
<glpiana> rorro007, boh, controlla le versioni supportate segnalate in quella pagina
<miki> appena la accendo mi appare una finestra tipo terminale che mi chiede se voglio scaricare il driver, dò l'ok ma poi mi da un errore nell'installazione. la stampante la riconosce ma se do una stampa di prova non stampa nulla
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, quindi lo hai settato tu in fase di installazione?
<vale_maio> ciao gente, vorrei disabilitare il click del touchpad ma a quanto pare il sistema non mi riconosce il touchpad e non riesco a regolarne le impostazioni
<miki> il modello è una laserjet p1005
<glpiana> miki, hai messo hplip?
<Mol0Tov> f'glpiana, l'ho settato io 3 mesi fa quando ho installato ubuntu 10.04 da livecd
<Mol0Tov> oggi fatto l'upgrade a 11.10
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, hai provato a cancellare la directory /tmp? o a rinominarla, meglio
<miki> non so cos'è
<Mol0Tov> e tra le altre cose ha anche aggiunsto sta roba di 50 giga
<Mol0Tov> Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: 50.0 GB, 50000297984 bytes
<Mol0Tov> che non so cosa sia esattamente
<Mol0Tov> nessuno gliel'ha chiesto
<vale_maio> ho ubuntu 11.10 su un olivetti s1500, ho già provato gsynapticoso ma niente da fare
<Mol0Tov> ma stranamente corrisponde alla dimensione della partizione /tmp
<miki> glpiana: si cmq è installato, dal software center risulta installato
<tado> glpiana: ok fatto il chroot.
<miki> la 11.10 poi non ha synaptic quindi non so come reistallarlo
<glpiana> miki, hai già provato a reinstallare la stampante?
<glpiana> tado, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<miki> glpiana: sto installando l'hp toolbox....spero vada bene
<glpiana> miki, poi prova a nche a reinstallare la stampante
<glpiana> Mol0Tov, hai letto sopra?
<miki> la elimino e la riaggiungo?
<glpiana> miki, prova semplicemente ad aggiungerla
<miki> ok
<_Best_> ualà!
<Shaoul> salve a tutti
<glpiana> vale_maio, non è che hai qualche impostazione per il touchpad dentro a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<vale_maio> glpiana, non so, ora vedo
<Shaoul> avrei il seguente problema
<Shaoul> se avvio ubuntu nelle versioni gnome o unity 3d non parte correttamente
<vale_maio> glpiana, fico, il file è vuoto
<Shaoul> funziona solo nella versione unity 2d
<glpiana> Shaoul, la 2d parte?
<Shaoul> si
<glpiana> Shaoul, che scheda video hai e che driver usi?
<Shaoul> ho una ati radeon 5470
<glpiana> vale_maio, non esiste allora. non so dirti. la guida del wiki l'hai già seguita?
<Shaoul> che supporta l'accelerazione 3d
<Shaoul> i driver
<Shaoul> sono quelli forniti da ati
<Shaoul> che mi ha trovato ubuntu con installa driver
<Shaoul> credo di aver fatto un casino usando compiz
<glpiana> Shaoul, ecco, se il casino è compiz, resettalo
<Shaoul> come devo fare?
<vale_maio> glpiana, a dire il vero no
<glpiana> vale_maio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<Paolo2011> ciao ho un problema con ubuntu qlc1 puo darmi una mano
<glpiana> !chiedi | Paolo2011
<ubot-it> Paolo2011: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> Shaoul, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate compiz | grep home
<tado> glpiana: ha finito, ma mi dice che ci sono stati errori nel processo. vuoi tutto su un pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | Shaoul
<ubot-it> Shaoul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tado, sì, le ultime righe
<Tdk200> we glpiana adesso sta andando tutto ok la virtual machine credo che forse era la ram il problema
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710791/
<Tdk200> :D
<glpiana> Tdk200, :P
<glpiana> tado, riproviamo con: dpkg --configure -a
<Paolo2011> il mio windows stamattina si e bloccato cosi ho installato ubuntu 9.10 dal cd pero nellinstallazione mi da qualche problema
<glpiana> Paolo2011, la 9.10 è vecchia
<vale_maio> grazie glpiana , do un'occhiata
<glpiana> vale_maio, ok
<Paolo2011> io ho quella
<glpiana> Paolo2011, e vabbè. di che problemi hai
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710795/
<Shaoul> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/710796/
<Paolo2011> durante linstallazione mi dice error ubiquity
<glpiana> Paolo2011, problema di cd direi
<Paolo2011> la 11.10 nn la posso scaricare
<rorro007> glpiana, niente non ci ho capito una mazza, lascio perdere
<glpiana> Shaoul, rinomina le directory .compiz .cache/compizconfig-1 e .gconf/apps/compiz-1
<glpiana> rorro007, ma è thunderbird che non prendi quel xpi?
<glpiana> Paolo2011, ok, ma se il cd è farlocco io non posso miracolarlo :)
<Paolo2011> il cd nn e farlocco...
<glpiana> Paolo2011, il fatto che non vada il programma di installazione però lo fa pensare
<Paolo2011> quindi come posso fare
<Shaoul> sono abbastanza scarso con ubuntu, dunque come faccio a rinominare quelle directory?
<bobbybong> Paolo2011, comunque sia la 9.10 è da aprile che è morta
<glpiana> Paolo2011, avvia e la menu del cd fagli controllare il supporto
<glpiana> Shaoul, apri il file manager, dai ctrl+h per visualizzare i file nascosti e rinomini
<Paolo2011> come faccio
<glpiana> Paolo2011, c'è la voce nel menu
<bobbybong> non ci saranno neanche più tutti i repo
<glpiana> tado, dai: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep oneiric
<Paolo2011> install ubuntu 9.10 nn me lo apre
<glpiana> Paolo2011, il controllo del cd devi fargli fare
<tado> glpiana: fatto. pastebin?
<Paolo2011> e come
<glpiana> tado, sì
<glpiana> Paolo2011, ma hai letto sopra?
<glpiana> <glpiana> Paolo2011, avvia e la menu del cd fagli controllare il supporto
<glpiana> *al
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710803/
<glpiana> tado, apt-get update
<Shaoul> ho solo una domanda: una delle directory che mi hai detto di rinominare è .compiz
<glpiana> sì
<Shaoul> io qui vedo solo .compiz-1
<Shaoul> è la stessa?
<Shaoul> le altre le ho rinominate
<glpiana> Shaoul, dal tuo pastebin: /home/hector/.compiz
<Shaoul> vedo anche io
<Shaoul> rifaccio un pastebin?
<glpiana> Shaoul, sì
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710807/
<Shaoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/710811/
<glpiana> tado, ma è collegato alla rete?
<glpiana> Shaoul, scrivi: mv /home/hector/.compiz /home/hector/.compiz_old
<Shaoul> nel terminale?
<tado> glpiana: eh beh si: ti sto scrivendo da qui
<glpiana> Shaoul, poi scrivi: mv .config/compiz-1 .config/compiz-1_old
<glpiana> Shaoul, sì da terminale
<glpiana> tado, scrivi: ping www.google.it
<glpiana> tado, pinga?
<Shaoul> dopo aver scritto la prima stringa
<tado> glpiana: uknown host
<Shaoul> mi dice che .compiz è una directory inesistente
<glpiana> tado, ascolta, segui la procedura per uscire da chroot e riavvia. entra in recovery mode (se entra) e dai: sudo apt-get update e se non da errore: sudoapt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Shaoul, aspetta, scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Shaoul, poi ridai locate compiz | grep home
<Shaoul> fatto
<Shaoul> altro pastebin?
<glpiana> Shaoul, metti su pastebin
<vale_maio> glpiana, scusa se rompo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#xinputdevice qui dice di fare alcune modifiche al file xorg.conf, ma è totalmente vuoto
<glpiana> vale_maio, crealo
<Shaoul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/710820/
<parik70> salve a tutt@, dopo upgrade alla 11.10 non riesco+a loggarmi. a dopo!!!! cavolo :-(
<glpiana> Shaoul, ok, rinomina compiz-1
<vale_maio> ok, e quali stringhe devo inserire? tutte quelle che trovo lì o solo quelle che mi dice di inserire ex-novo?
<parik70> glpiana ciao! :-)
<glpiana> ola parik70
<parik70> glpiana ci sentiamo dopo pranzo! ho problemi con 2 pc(fisso&netbook)DOPO upgrade alla 11.10. a dopo! stammi bene!
<glpiana> vale_maio, quelle dove c'è scritto: Il risultato finale dovrebbe esser simile a questo:
<jumpysnake> giorno
<vale_maio> ok, ottimo
<glpiana> vale_maio, prova, e se non va levi il file
<vale_maio> ok
<jumpysnake> per eliminare unity basta solamente installare gnome-panel?
<Shaoul> ok fatto
<Shaoul> ora?
<jumpysnake> ed al riavvio mi ritrovo la scelta?
<glpiana> jumpysnake, basta non farlo caricare. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<jumpysnake> 11.10
<vale_maio> provo a disconnettermi
<glpiana> Shaoul, ora fai logout e riprova a entrare con "ubuntu"
<Shaoul> ok
<Shaoul> provo
<jumpysnake> non c è piu la scelta glpiana,
<Shaoul> ti ringrazio per la gentilezza
<glpiana> jumpysnake, installa gnome-session-fallback per avere una roba tipo il vecchio gnome
<jumpysnake> glpiana, mi risponde che è gia installata
<glpiana> jumpysnake, allora dovrebbe proporti al login le altre voci, gnome classico e gnome classico no effect
<jumpysnake> ok
<jumpysnake> mo provo a riavviare
<jumpysnake> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> jumpysnake, prego :=
<glpiana> :)*
<gabry> glpiana: sono vale_maio da un altro pc
<glpiana> gabry, significa che uqlcosa è adnato storto immagino
<gabry> già, mi sa che quelle modifiche al file hanno mandato a farsi benedire Xserver o come si chiama
<glpiana> gabry, fa nulla, si rimedia in fretta
<gabry> mi potresti ridire il percorso del file?
<glpiana> gabry, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabry> sono riuscito ad accedere ad una shell con privilegi di root
<glpiana> gabry, oki, usa rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> gabry, poi dai un: reboot
<gabry> no, ovviamente mi da il file xorg dell'utente root, non del mio
<gabry> che risulta vuoto, appunto
<glpiana> gabry, scusa, ma tu dove lo avresti messo sto file xorg.conf?
<gabry> ehm, nel percorso indicato dalla guida
<gabry> l'ho creato con gk gedit o cos'era
<gabry> da shell
<glpiana> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> il percorso è quello, non ce n'è uno di root e uno dell'utente
<gabry> Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display -.-
<gabry> con nano apre il file ma è vuoto
<glpiana> gabry, chiudi nano
<glpiana> gabry, scrivi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabry> fatto, sono sulla shell
<glpiana> gabry, elenca o no?
<gabry> vedo
<gabry> aspè, trovato l'inghippo di superpippo
<gabry> ho scritto X invece di X11
<glpiana> lol
<gabry> ora vedo il file come l'avevo creato -.-
<gabry> che testa...
<glpiana> gabry, rimuovilo
<jumpysnake> glpiana...vedi...questo è ubuntu
<glpiana> jumpysnake, no, mi sforzo ma da qui non vedo
<glpiana> :P
<gabry> impossibile rimuovere il file, file system in sola lettura
<glpiana> gabry, riavvia e entra in recovery
<jumpysnake> :-) ma dove sono andati a finire sistema-a,inistrazione?
<glpiana> jumpysnake, non ci sono più
<jumpysnake> eh? 0_0
<pioggianelbosco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> jumpysnake, non sono più lì quantomeno
<gabry> ok, cosa seleziono^
<gabry> ?
<glpiana> jumpysnake, trovi qualcosa sotto strumenti di sistema e qualcosa sotto le impostazionidi sistema cliccando l'icona in alto a destra
<glpiana> gabry, concole di root
<gabry> ehm, ero già li...
<glpiana> gabry, allora devi scrivere rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabry> niente, stesso messaggio
<jumpysnake> bhe dai, glpiana,è tutto la
<glpiana> gabry, ma ti da errori mentre avvii? non ha senso che il fs sia in sola lettura se entri in recovery
<gabry> no, nessun errore, e oltre ad essere in recovery sono entrato come root, tutto ciò è a dir poco sconcertante O_o
<glpiana> gabry, vbbè, facciamo in altro modo, se hai una live
<gabry> provo ad entrare con una live
<glpiana> gabry, anzi...
<gabry> ecco, appunto XD
<gabry> dimmi
<glpiana> gabry, scrivi: mount
<glpiana> guarda la riga relativa a /    e dimmi cosa leggi tra parentesi
<gabry>  /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) spero sia la riga giusta
<glpiana> gabry, è rw, non read only, per cui non vedo perchè si debba scazzare: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> gabry, dimmi che da
<gabry>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> gabry, rm  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabry> niente, stesso errore
<gabry> non dovrebbe farlo, ma forse faccio prima ad entrare con una live e amen
<glpiana> gabry, prova a scriverlo con sudo davanti
<glpiana> gabry, e se non va entri in live
<glpiana> :)
<gabry> idem con patate, provo la live, che poi è su USB e va una scheggia
<glpiana> gabry, ok
<gabry> uffa però, ecco un motivo in più per odiare il touchpad >:(
<jumpysnake> glpiana,che tu sappia.... hanno anche tolto le impostazione del pannello di gnome?
<glpiana> jumpysnake, temo di sì, ma non te lo do per certo
<jumpysnake> tipo il clic destro nn va più per le preferenze
<glpiana> jumpysnake, non lo so, non  lo uso
<jumpysnake> ah non usi gnome...sorry
<jumpysnake> mi affaccio dall altra parte
<glpiana> jumpysnake, sì uso gnome, ma non i nfallback
<gabry> forse ce l'ho fatta, vediamo un po'
<vale_maio> glpiana, ce l'ho fatta, ma il touchpad continuerà a fare il bello e il brutto tempo...+
<glpiana> vale_maio, mi spiace
<vale_maio> uffi :(
<vale_maio> vabbè, grazie comunque
<vale_maio> questa è la maledizione di avere un computer olivetti
<astroganga> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 su un pc con partizione /home separata da quella di / quindi i dati personali e le impostazioni sono rimaste que
<astroganga> le di prima
<xiaoy> vale_maio, che pc hai?
<astroganga> ora se faccio il login con il mio utente dopo aver messo la password x il mio utente il sistema torna alla pagina di login
<astroganga> se invece avvio una sessione ospite tutto funziona bene
<glpiana> astroganga, mi sa che devi resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | astroganga
<ubot-it> astroganga: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<astroganga> ok provo
<vale_maio> xiaoy, un olivetti S1500, quelli che si prendono con la telecacchio
<gianfranco> ciao, penso di aver fatto un casino, ho aggiornato alla versione 11.10, e ho scelto l'opzione altro. Ho solo formattato "/" e poi installa. All'avvio ho perso tutto quello che avevo nella home. Come devo fare?
<glpiana> gianfranco, ma gli hai detto di usare la vecchia partizione della home come home?
<xiaoy> vale_maio, il problema è che non ti finziona proprio il touchpad in ubuntu?
<glpiana> gianfranco, e poi se gli hai detto di aggiornar enon adovrebbe averti chiesto nulla dei dischi
<vale_maio> xiaoy, no, funziona troppo bene
<xiaoy> significa che è troppo sensibile?
<vale_maio> cioè, funziona eccetera eccetera, ma odio il click del touchpad e vorrei disattivarlo
<gianfranco> no, ho messo solo la spunta su / dicendo di formattarla e sono andato avanti
<vale_maio> lo è troppo per me, obbiettivamente non funziona male
<Shaoul> ok
<Shaoul> glpiana ora funziona bene unity
<Shaoul> anche se all'avvio non mi fa più nessun suono
<glpiana> gianfranco, allora hai installato sopra al precedente sistema non hai aggiornato. ti consiglierei di rifare il tutto facendo però attenzione a dirgli anche di usare la partizione della home come home, senza formattarla
<vale_maio> solo che il SO non riconosce il touchpad
<glpiana> gianfranco, usa lo stesso nome utente di prima
<xiaoy> vale_maio, che sarebbe il "click"?
<glpiana> Shaoul, ma poi suona o no?
<Shaoul> per capirci non mi fa più la musica intro di ubuntu
<Shaoul> il resto dei suoni funziona
<vale_maio> nono, nelle impostazioni di sistema proprio non rileva il fatto che il pc ha un touchpad, nemmeno gsynaptics e simili
<gianfranco> ho sempre usato lo stesso nome, adesso rifacendo il tutto penso di rendere le cose più difficili per il ripristino, oppure no?
<vale_maio> è come se usassi un mouse PS/2 generico
<xiaoy> vale_maio, scusa, non capisco: il touchpad ti funziona?
<astroganga_> niente da fare Non funziona fa la stessa cosa! ma anche se c'è unity devo rimuovere .config gnome2 ...
<vale_maio> si, anche se il sistema non lo riconosce -.-
<glpiana> gianfranco, se tu fa le cose con attenzione e non fai  formattare la home ma gli specifichi la prtizione come home non dovresti incontrare problemi, se non per gnome, che al massimo vai a resettare
<xiaoy> beh se ti funziona significa che lo riconosce
<glpiana> astroganga_, non avrai levato tutte le directory elencate. se l'utente guest funziona vuol dire che sono le tue impostazioni a non andare bene
<glpiana> astroganga_, e unity gira sopra a gnome
<gianfranco> andando in gestione dischi ho notato che le partizioni di swap, / e home sono rimaste le stesse
<glpiana> gianfranco, controlliamo una cosa: apri un terminale
<glpiana> gianfranco, dai il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> gianfranco, poi dai: mount
<glpiana> gianfranco, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gianfranco
<ubot-it> gianfranco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<astroganga_> glpiana ho rinominato come mi avete detto le cartelle ma non funziona lo stesso!
<glpiana> astroganga_, quindi arrivi al login e che fa?
<astroganga_> metto la password premo invio diventa nero lo scermo per mezzo secondo e poi ricompare la schermata di login come all'avvio
<glpiana> astroganga_, ma che sessione scegli?
<astroganga_> lo fa con entrambe
<glpiana> astroganga_, entrambe, cioè?
<astroganga_> unity e unity 2d
<gianfranco> scusa ma ti scrivo tramite xchat
<glpiana> gianfranco, no, metti su pastebin
<glpiana> gianfranco, non puoi incollare qui
<gianfranco> anche se vado su pastebin, non mi compare l'indirizzo
<glpiana> gianfranco, come no. doopo che premi paste cambia pagina?
<gianfranco> scusa ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/710868/
<glpiana> gianfranco, quando reinstalli, digli di usare /dev/sda7 come home, e non formattarla, mi raccomando
<gianfranco> e per quanto riguarda / cosa faccio formatto oppure no
<glpiana> gianfranco, ma sì, tanto ci reinstalli sopra quello che hai appena installato
<miki> rahazzi ho un problema con la stampante hp ed ubuntu 11.10
<miki> chi mi aiuta?
<miki> rahazzi ho un problema con la stampante hp ed ubuntu 11.10
<miki> chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> miki, hai provato e reinstallarla?
<astroganga_> niente allora?
<miki> glpiana: si ma niente, ho provato con la guida del sito hp, ho provato installando hp toolbox, ho provato in tutti i modi ma niente
<miki> help me
<glpiana> astroganga_, vai sulle stampanti, apri le impostazioni della stampante e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> astroganga_, è collegato a internet il pc in questione?
<glpiana> astroganga_, il primo non era per te
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> miki,  vai sulle stampanti, apri le impostazioni della stampante e prendi una schermata
<miki> e poi? come te la faccio vedere?
<glpiana> !image | miki
<ubot-it> miki: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<astroganga_> glpiana si sto chattando con questo
<miki> glpiana: ecco http://imagebin.org/179464
<glpiana> astroganga_, come guest?
<astroganga_> si
<glpiana> astroganga_, il nome dell'utente è?
<glpiana> miki, stampa la pagina di prova e dimmi che succede
<astroganga_> mattia
<miki> si avvia l'icona di stampa, ma non succede nulla e dopo qualche secondo il lavoro di stampa sparisce....
<glpiana> astroganga_, dai nel temrinale: ls -la /home/mattia      e metti tutto su pastebin
<astroganga_> ok
<nicotano> salve
<miki> glpiana: che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, apri su firefox localhost:631   e poi abbi pazienza, che ora vado a prendermi un caffè
<miki> glpiana: sono nella pagina cups di ff
<miki> ora?
<glpiana> miki, ora caffè, poi torno
<miki> ok avvisami
<Shaoul> chiedo scusa
<Shaoul> come faccio a riabilitare i suoni all'avvio di ubuntu?
<Shaoul> e anche i suoni "ordinari"
<nicotano> Shaoul, guarda in preferenze audio
<Shaoul> vedo, ma sembra tutto in ordine
<nicotano> Shaoul, è spuntata la voce usa suoni ubuntu o qualcosa di simile?
<miki> glpiana: c6?
<Shaoul> non c'è alcun tipo di voce
<Shaoul> riconducibile a quellla
<jester-> nicotano: c'è solo suoni per avviso
<jester-> quelli di sistema sono scomparsi
<nicotano> jester-, sto usando xubuntu
<jester-> nicotano: doh
<nicotano> jester-, in usr/share/sounds dovrebbero esseri i file
<jester-> nicotano: mi rifiuto di far fare certe cose
<miki> glpiana: c6?
<glpiana> miki, ora sì
<glpiana> miki, vai su administration
<miki> poi?
<glpiana> miki, gestisci stampanti
<glpiana> miki, vedi la tua stampante?
<parik70> salve a tutti! ho1problema con ubuntu su netbook acer aspire one : dopo aver fatto login, non c'è più la "barra laterale" ch' è presente nella 11.10(ho fatto upgrade dalla 11.04): come rimediare?1mano per favore :-)
<miki> si
<glpiana> miki, sotto stato cosa leggi?
<glpiana> parik70, scheda video?
<miki> niente
<glpiana> miki, niente niente?
<miki> idle
<glpiana> miki, e ti pare niente?
<glpiana> -.-
<parik70> glpiana ciao! è1ati
<glpiana> parik70, usavi driver proprietari?
<glpiana> miki, solo idle o idle e qualcosa?
<parik70> (il netbook non è connesso ad internet ma ce l'ho quì con me!; dammi comandi da terminale e ti dico!!!)
<parik70> glpiana l'ho app.accesso(è della mia girl :-) )
<glpiana> parik70, no, devi dirmi cosa usavi come driver sotto 11.04
<parik70> glpiana mi sa che usavi i driver, quelli di "driver aggiuntivi"(per acc.3D)
<miki> solo idle
<glpiana> parik70, clicca sulla barra in alto tutto a destra e vai sulle impostazioni
<glpiana> miki, clicca sulla stampante
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,go problema cn vlc,ho ubuntu 10.04 ,prima fuzionava tranquillamente,ora nn m apre i video,da quando ho messo la skin d winamp modern,gli mp3 invece funzionano
<glpiana> miki, dove leggi maintenance clicca e scegli cancel all jobs
<hobo> appare per un millesimo d secondo la skermata come se stesse per partire video e poi nn parte nulla
<parik70> glpiana andiamo con ordine: nella finestra di login, ci sono delle impostazioni; se scelgo "ubuntu" dopo essermi loggato, mi appare la schermata della home MA non c' è nulla tipo "applicazioni" e "risorse"
<glpiana> hobo, cancella la dir nascosta di vlc e vedi se va a posto
<hobo> come faccio?
<parik70> ora mi son loggato utilizzando "gnome classic" e sono nella home e vedo "applicazioi" e "risorse"
<glpiana> parik70, sep, hai resettato gnome dopo l'aggiornamento?
<parik70> glpiana non lo so....
<parik70> dimmi te :-)
<glpiana> hobo, la directory vlc è sotto alla dir nascosta .config
<glpiana> !gnomereset | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<hobo> glpiana,scusami ma dovresti spiegarmi passo passo ,non vorrei cancellare una cosa per un altra,scusami
<parik70> glpiana devo rinominare TUTTE le cartelle nascoste: .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private ???
<glpiana> hobo, apri il gestore dei file, premi ctrl+h, cerca .config ed entraci. cerca vlc e cancellala o rinominala
<glpiana> parik70, sì
<glpiana> parik70, e se avevi porcellato con compiz, sega anche le directory di compiz
<parik70> glpiana non so per quale ragione, ma apre la "home" utilizzando Banshee
<hobo> glpiana, come apro gestore file?
<hobo> andato in cartella home,entrato in .conf c son 2 file, vlc interface e vlc crc
<hobo> qui devo cancellare? quale ?
<parik70> glpiana non so per quale ragione, ma apre la "home" utilizzando Banshee
<hobo> o devo aprire il gestore file tramite terminale? nn ricordo comendi...
<glpiana> parik70, apri un terminale e scrivi: nautilus
<nicotano> hobo, ho terminale digita nautilus e dai invio
<parik70> glpiana cerco di aprire terminale. mò ti dico
<glpiana> parik70, poi clicca su una directory col destro e scegli apri con altra applicazione. poi scegli file
<hobo> fatto
<glpiana> hobo, l'hai rinominata?
<parik70> glpiana sono nelle cartelle nascoste. ora rinomino come detto e ti faccio sapere: OK?
<glpiana> ok
<hobo> cancellata cartella vlc in .conf ,ora video vanno,quindi era la skin,eppure l ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale vlc,bha
<hobo> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> hobo, prego
<parik70> glpiana allora di .compiz ce ne sono due: .compiz e .compiz-1
<parik70> rinomino quale????
<corsairtux> ciao a tutti un amico che vuole installare ubuntu mi sta chiedendo cosa occorre fare nel momento un cui vuole sbarazzarsi di ubuntu ma lasciare windows, basta solamente eliminare la partizione di ubuntu? esistono eventuali problemi con il grub?
<glpiana> tutte e due, in dubium solvet
<parik70> ah, nel frattempo ho chiesto: la mia raggaza m'ha riferito che dopo upgrade ha fatto "qualcosa" con gestore pacchetti e da allora non funziona più!!!
<glpiana> !mbr | corsairtux
<ubot-it> corsairtux: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> parik70, benissimo! poi vediamo
<parik70> glpiana intendo nella 11.10 che appare nella schermata la "barra" come in ubuntu netbook remix
<parik70> glpiana non lo dire a emché sto a sclèrà!!!!
<corsairtux> gdlpiana, quindi è obbligatorio ripristinare l mbr? non basta eliminare la partizione con linux?
<glpiana> corsairtux, obbligatorio
<parik70> glpiana, ora sto alla schermata di login della 11.10: nella finestraella, nell' angolo in alto a destra, c'è il tasto impostazione, metto ubuntu?
<glpiana> parik70, sì
<parik70> nulla; allora ho una finestra della home dove manca a sinistra la barra e a destra il tasto per uscire, l'ora e così via....-
<parik70> ovvero se mando "giù" la finestra, questa scompare e non so dove bekkarla....
<glpiana> parik70, allora scegli ubuntu-2d
<parik70> glpina ora ci prova MA posso dirti che il tutto AVEVA funzionato...poi il caos che ti ho detto....fatto NON da me!
<parik70> glpiana
<glpiana> parik70, apri un terminale
<glpiana> parik70, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<parik70> glpiana aspè: con ubuntu-2d la STESSA cosa. ora, non sarei in grado di aprire un terminale(non saprei dove andarlo a trovare)
<parik70> nella schemrat home in alto ho: file modifica visualizza Vai Segnalibri Aituto. nulla più
<glpiana> parik70, gnome terminale è in /usr/bin
<nicotano> parik70,  ctrl+alt+F2  oppure alt+F2 per eseguire un comando
<parik70> hhmmmm... dimmi1pò perchè devo collegarlo al modem con cui sto su internet ora
<glpiana> parik70, fai un update e poi un dist-upgrade. se ancora non va dai un sudo dpkg --configure -a
<parik70> pito io do sempre la stringa luna "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sduo apt-get autoremove"
<parik70> luna=lunga
<parik70> glpiana che ne dici?
<glpiana> parik70, dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<parik70> ora così com' è ?
<glpiana> parik70, sì
<parik70> glpiana ora provo ad aprire il terminale
<parik70> e ti dico
<glpiana> ok, veloce che me ne vorrei andare
<parik70> alt+f2 non fa nulla.-....
<glpiana> parik70, riesci ad aprire la home?
<parik70> sì
<glpiana> parik70, vai in /urb/bin   e lì trovi gnome-terminal
<parik70> si è riavviato
<parik70> entro con ubuntu(non ubuntu-2D
<parik70> glpiana sudo dpkg --configure -a mi ritorna al promp
<glpiana> parik70, beh, sepriamo abbia fatto qualcosa
<parik70> avvero termino sessione e rientro?
<glpiana> parik70, sì, prova. io però devo andare
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<parik70> ciao & grazie glpiana!
<parik70> non ha fatto nulla!
<parik70> come modifico la dimensione risoluzione dello schermo?
<parik70> salve a atutti
<jester-> parik70: impostazioni di sistema/monitor se il driver te lo fa fare
<parik70> jetser- ciao... salvami TU :-)
<parik70> ho1cavolo di problema
<ccc_> buon giorno a tutti
<parik70> al netbook della mia ragazza. ha messo ubuntu 11.04, tutto bene. upgrade all'11.10, funziona la "barra laterale" per un giorno, fa casino con "gesotre pacchetti"e mò non funziona nulla. che fare? come fare??? 1mano per favore
<corsairtux> ccc_, ciao!
<ccc_> ciao corsa
<parik70> jester- cerco di farti vedere qualse sia la mia schermata con 11.10 ora
<ccc_> ho un problema con synaptic
<jester-> parik70: installa gnome-shelle e provalo
<ccc_> i programmi che hpo installato e che funzionano corretamente su synaptic risulatano ancora da installare
<jester-> parik70: comunque gnome va resettato dopo avanzamento
<ccc_> come mai?
<parik70> jester- gnome resettato fatto!
<parik70> ovvero
<ccc_> e poi tutto per tutto il sistema c'è la stessa dipendenza
<parik70> !gnomereset | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<parik70> jester- corretto?
<jester-> parik70: allora prova gnome-seòò
<jester-> shell
<parik70> ma, ad esempio, se provo ad aprire la home, mi parte Banshee....... boh?!?
<parik70> oppure mlto banalmente mi sa che son "saltati" di driver ati.... oroba del genere
<jester-> parik70: da terminale comincia a dare: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che non ci siano pacchetti in sospeso
<parik70> jester- hhmm devo collegare il netbook al modem che sto usando per navigare ora col fisso
<parik70> scrivimi che poi procedo
<parik70> in "driver aggiuntivi" non c'è alcun driver proprietario installato
<parik70> jester- ci sei?
<jester-> parik70: na roba per volta
<jester-> parik70: da terminale comincia a dare: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade che non ci siano pacchetti in sospeso
<parik70> allora arribvo tra poco(attacco modem, faccio la configurazione adsl, installo chatzilla ed arrivo!)
<Otello> Ciao a tutti.
<corsairtux> ccc_, sei su ubuntu 11.04?
<jester-> corsairtux: nu sta su backtrack
<ciaobau> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema nel momento in cui vado a installare ubuntu, non riesco a metterlo insieme a Windows7. Mi fa lo stesso scherzo insieme a OpenSolaris
<ciaobau> al setup non compare l'opzione
<jester-> ciaobau: da ubuntu dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> ciaobau: lo ha trovato winzoz?
<corsairtux> qualcuno di voi usa awesome?
<sardonico> corsairtux: io l'ho provato per mezz'ora ;)
<_Best_> a domaniiii!
<Alecv> ciao a tutti
<ccc_> quale è il comando per visualizzare la locazione di un file?
<Alecv> ho installato il software lexmark preso dal sito ufficiale, la stampante stampa, se vado in stampanti la vede in linea in attesa, ma con acrobat reader non c'è verso di stampare
<ccc_> per vedere dove si trova un file
<ccc_> che comando devo digitare?
<jester-> Alecv: con libre e altro stampa?
<Alecv> http://ubuntuwin.altervista.org/index.php?id=34
<Paulie> salve a tutti
<Alecv> http://ubuntuwin.altervista.org/index.php?id=34  per ccc_
<Aizram> ccc_, locate
<Aizram> o find mi pare
<Paulie> ho un problema con la versione gnome shell di oneiric ocelot
<Alecv> jester-,  da libre stampa, e se lancio una pagina di prova la stampa
<jester-> Alecv: allora è crobat il problema, hai guardato nelle impostazioni?
<Paulie> chi può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Paulie
<parik70> salve a tutti!
<parik70> jester- ciao
<Paulie> in pratica la barra superiore mi si vede a righe
<jester-> aiò parik70
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> buonasera,da pc portatile con sistema windows 7,con lettore dvd-cd rotto,è possibile ripartizionare per installare ubuntu?
<Paulie> ogni volta che riavvio in questa modalità qualunque icona è illeggibile
<jester-> Paulie: fai un reset di gnome
<parik70> nulla di fatto il netbook non riesco a collegarlo ade internet(il cavo LAN sembra non vadi enll' ingresso lan del netbook....)
<Paulie> da terminale?
<Alecv> le impostazioni della stampante, jester- ?
<Alecv> mi sembrano le stesse di windows
<jester-> !gnomereset
<Paulie> scusa le domande, ma sono molto scarso con il pc
<jester-> azz il bot è al cesso
<parik70> !gnomereset | Paulie
<Alecv> anche loro hanno le loro necessità fisiologiche
<parik70> ah.... jester- tui riferive a questo.
<parik70> mi sa che il netbook va fatta una bella re-installazione da 0
<jester-> Paulie: rinomina le cartelle nascoste nella home .gnome2 .config .gconf e gconfd, esci e rientra da gnome
<jester-> parik70: penso sia la via migliore
<Alecv> dalle 14 alle 15,30
<jester-> parik70: se hai dati da preservare falla in manuale senza formattare la partizione
<parik70> jester- invece al mio fisso è successo1casio: mentre upgradavo alla11.10 dalla 11.04, mi avvisa che ho spazio di 300 Mb circa, poi di 30 Mb; mi allarmo e libero spostando qualche film MA mentre lo faccio noto che ci sono errori
<PIOGGIANELBOSCO> buonasera,da pc portatile con sistema windows 7,con lettore dvd-cd rotto,è possibile ripartizionare per installare ubuntu senza caricare da cd?
<jester-> parik70: suso apt-get clean che avrai la cache strapiena
<parik70> in un pacchetto tipo whip...qualcosa. ora dopo l' installazione  e riavvio, alla finestra di login metto password, vedo che lo schermo si spegne e accende e mi mostra di nuovo finestra di login....
<Alecv> jester-,  che impostazioni dovrei guardare?
<tado> ciao e aiuto! mi e' saltata la corrent durante l'avanzamento a 11.10, e non parte piu' nulla. ho fatto un chroot e dato l'upgrade oltre che dpkg --configure -a, ma ora quando accendo il computer dopo la schermata ubuntu con i pallini arancioni si apre uno schermo nero e si pianta dopo che appare 'TiMidity++ starting MIDI alsa' o qualcosa di simile. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<parik70> jetser- no, non è roba di chace, è roba di un sacco di file da farne backup. vabbè. se faccio invece sessione ospite mi fa andare, vedo tutto ok.
<jester-> parik70: eh siccome gdm adesso è chiaro e vedi subito cosa avviare hanno messo ciofeva lightdm
<parik70> cosa devo fare? c' èqualcosa che posso fare?
<jester-> parik70: se da ospite va sono le impostazioni nella tua home
<jester-> parik70: resetta gnomo
<parik70> pito. devo provare ma come faccio a resettare gonme come "parik70"? non so se son stato chiaro. . .
<parik70> gonme=Gnome
<Paulie> non funziona
<Paulie> stesso problema di prima
<parik70> !gnomereset | Paulie
<Paulie> barra e caratteri illegibili
<jester-> Paulie: usi unity?
<Paulie> no
<Paulie> gnome
<jester-> Paulie: intendo quello con la barra a sinistra
<Paulie> no
<Paulie> non uso unity
<Paulie> ho installato la gnome shell
<Paulie> e vorrei utilizzare quella
<tado> nessuno che sa cosa fare per ripristinare il mio sistema dopo l'upgrade fallito?
<parik70> jester- pito. devo provare ma come faccio a resettare goGnome come "parik70"? non so se son stato chiaro. . .
<jester-> Paulie: mi sa che non hai il 3d, che scheda grafica monti
<parik70> jester- io come "parik70" mi pianto alla finestra di login
<Paulie> ho il 3d
<Paulie> uso una ATI Radeon 5470
<parik70> jetser- come faccio ad avere info su scheda grafica
<Alecv> jester-, che faccio, getto la stampante dalla finestra? ASD
<parik70> jester-
<jester-> Paulie: che probabilmente non basta, famo una prova, installa gnome-session-fallback e al login scegli classico no effetti
<jester-> Alecv: se acroread non ci va daccordo usa qualcos'altro
<Paulie> ok
<parik70> jester- in netbook presenta al login quelle ed altre opzioni...
<parik70> nel netbook
<jester-> parik70: rimetti gdm va
<Paulie> ora la barra superiore si vede
<parik70> jester- aspè..... che devo fare....?
<jester-> Paulie: quindi è il 3d debole, che scheda video monta il pc
<Paulie> ATI Radeon 5470
<jester-> parik70: sudo apt-get install gdm e quando chiede lo metti a default
<jester-> Paulie: hai fatto avanzamento?
<parik70> jester- il pc non ha internet ora. mi segno e ci provo!
<jester-> Paulie: o installazione fresca
<Paulie> avanzamento
<jester-> Paulie: avevi probabilmente installato un driver ati proprietario che andrebbe tolto
<parik70> jester- alla finestra di login, in alto(nella finestrella,diciamo così)c' èuna specie di ruota che rimanda alle impostazioni; lì ho Gnome, gnome senza effetti, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d e via discorrendo
<jester-> parik70: eh è giusto
<jester-> parik70: li scegli con cosa loggare
<Paulie> quando faccio aggiorna driver mi dice che c'è un altro file disponibile, ma se faccio l'installazione non me la finisce dicendo che c'è errore
<jester-> ma a volte si confonde il lighticass
<jester-> Paulie: ati è carogna se c'era un altro driver andrebbe prima tolto
<Paulie> prima disattivo il vecchio
<Paulie> e poi attivo il nuovo?
<parik70> jester- in ogni caso se scelgo gnome, qualcosa ho(la vecchia impostazione di gnome)ma mancano all' estrema destra poi il tasto di uscita/speginmento
<parik70> jester- invece per il mio caso, come resetto Gnome nella mia home SE non riesco ad entrarci ché mi piombo alla finestra di login???
<jester-> parik70: resettalo e usa no effetti
<jester-> Paulie: sudo /usr/share/ati) /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<parik70> entro dalla sessione ospite allora???
<jester-> Paulie: poi rinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<parik70> jester- entro dalla sessione ospite allora???
<jester-> parik70: eh basta che rinomini le cartelle, se te le fa rinominare da ospite
<parik70> pito.
<parik70> hhmmm ci provo.....-
<jester-> Paulie: poi prova a riavviare che mi pare che la tua ati non necessiti di driver esterni
<parik70> ah, posso dirti che nel netbook con Gnome(non ricordo se con effetti o meno)ma sembra funzionare1pò tutto
<Paulie> la prima stringa che mi hai dato non va
<parik70> nel senso che quello che posso "teorizzare" è che sia unity o la grafica ad essersene andata ai pesci....non so se....
<parik70> !gnomereset | parik70
<parik70> jester- ma l'ubot ch'è successo???
<jester-> parik70: si è abbioccato
<parik70> :-)
<parik70> perché volevo le cartella nascoste nella home per resettare gnome. ah, c' èuna pagina web su cosa fare DOPO upgrade alla 11.10 ?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubottu-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> ho caricato il francese
<parik70> jester- sei forte!!!! per la storia di unity sul netbook di cui prima? ora sono con Gnmoe(con o senza effetti)e semnbra funzioni tutto!!!!!
<parik70> .gnome o SOLO .gnome2
<jester-> parik70: leggi il bot
<jester-> parik70: se non hai il 3d devi piare unity-2d
<parik70> ok. però se faccio risorse->cartella home me la apre con Banshee(????)))))
<parik70> come faccio a sapere se ho 3D o meno???
<jester-> parik70: clicca destro la cartella
<parik70> fatto e poi?
<tado> jrib: pastebin gives me a system error.... any other services alike?
<jester-> parik70: glxinfo | grep rendering
<tado> jrib: http://pastebin.com/REaVbVgk
<parik70> jester- manca proprio il programma glxinfo....
<jester-> !english | tado
<ubottu-it> tado: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tado> jester- : scusa, troppi canali aperti insieme...
<jester-> parik70: installa quello che ti indica il terminale
<parik70> "non è attualmente installato. " mi dice di instalalre sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<parik70> eh lo so!
<jester-> parik70: lspci | grep -i vga
<parik70> jester- e come faccio a far sì che se faccio: risorse->home mi apra la home con nautilus e NON con Banshee(come fa ora)?
<parik70> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9804
<jester-> parik70: eh da destro sulla cartella proprietà non c'è piu apri con
<jester-> parik70: rinomina anche la cartella .nautilus
<parik70> sì, non c' è più !apri con". jester- questo per quanto concerne il netbook.....
<parik70> ah, ho rinominato anche compiz....
<jester-> parik70: rinomina anche le altre
<parik70> jester- la cartella .nautilus non c' è
<jester-> si che che c'è .nautilus
<parik70> non la vedo né trovo :-)
<jester-> parik70: sei da guest?
<jester-> parik70: c'è per forza
<parik70> jester- ho due pc, uno fisso, uno netbook sul quale ambo l' upgrade alla 11.10 risultano NON funzionanti per varie ragioni. sul fisso non ho acnora fatto nulla. sto procedendo col netbookj chè è della mia rgagazza!
<parik70> ora stiamo operando sul netbook. quì la cartella nascosta nella home NON c' è
<jester-> parik70: fossi la tua ragazza mi negherei per i prossimi 2 anni dopo avermi messo linux
<parik70> uagliòà :-9
<parik70> :-)
<jester-> parik70: da user normale sei?
<parik70> credo si stata lei a far1pò di "caos2 ai pacchetti visto che m'ha confidato che
<parik70> ora sono nel netbook con gnome con l' user non ospite quelllo della persona.
<parik70> unity l' è funzionato e poi l' è apparso1messagio in cui si diceva che non poteva o non funzionava il 3D
<jester-> parik70: rm -r .nautilus
<parik70> 1attimo
<gian_> ciao, ho aggiornato alla 11.10 ma ho il problema che il mio wireless, quanto avvio il computer si connette anche se il pulsante risulta spento, se tocco tale pulsante si disattiva il wireless senza nessuna possibilità di essere riacceso fino al prossimo riavvio
<parik70> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".nautilus" File o directory inesistente
<jester-> bella questa, ma hi gnome?
<parik70> penso di sì :-)
<parik70> ilnetbook è nella sua(di lei) disponibilità...diciamo che quando non funziona qualcosa, ecco che la devo sistema.... intesi qual è il cazzo? :-9
<jester-> parik70: resetta sto gnome del menga, sempre che gnome tu abbia
<parik70> :-)
<jester-> !gnomereset | parik70
<ubottu-it> parik70: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<parik70> jetser- le caretlle le ho rinominate, per cui ora c'ho ad esempio .gnome2 e .gnome2.bk(questa è la caretlla che c' era e che rinominaio io con tale .bk) e via discorrendo anche per .compiz.
<miki_> ragazzi mi dite come se fa a modificare la home su unity? voglio togliere l'icona di thunderbird che ho appena disinstallato ma non so come fare, grazie
<Alecv> jester-, che lettore pdf mi consigli che sia leggero e simile ad acrobat?
<jester-> parik70: riavviato la sessione?
<jester-> Alecv: chiedi in chat che ci sono gli espertoni di pdf & co
<parik70> allora per sicurezza, ora riavvio la sessione e sclego "ubuntu" o "ubuntu 2D" o "gnome" ???
<parik70> adesso stavo usando GNOME Classic(perchè così almeno qualcosina funziona)
<jester-> parik70: classico no effetti sempre che tu abbia installato gnome-session.fallback
<jester-> parik70: altrimenti prova il 2d
<parik70> jester- non posson esserne sicuro. il netbook NON è in mano mie, poi l' upgrade fu fatto seguendo le indicazioni dello strumento d' avanzamento di versione
<jester-> parik70: una volta dentro unity --reset
<jester-> parik70: di default fallback non lo mette
<parik70> da Gnome classic faccio in terminale unity --reset????
<jester-> parik70: da unity-2d lo fai
<parik70> cioè scelgo Ubuntu 2D
<jester-> eh
<jester-> se il 3d non va
<parik70> ok
<parik70> nè il 3d nè il 2d vanno!
<parik70> unity 3D e 2D hann lo stesso comportamento nella home. per il reset ora sono in 2D, vado in 3d ???
<parik70> il senso è: per avviare il terminale ora che sto con unity, son constretto a fare /usr/bin/gnome-terminal sennò non c' è altro "collegamento"
<parik70> jester-
<miki_> raga ho unity 2d mi dite come fare a modificare la home?
<PAulie> non va
<PAulie> la barra superiore non si vede
<miki_> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<jester-> PAulie: installa unity-2d e usalo
<jester-> miki_: modificare come
<PAulie> unity 2d è già  funzionante
<PAulie> l'ho provato
<jester-> PAulie: uniti --reset
<jester-> PAulie: unity --reset
<miki_> jester-: quando clicco il launcher mi escono dei programmi preimpostati ome ff ed altri, bene quella "home" come faccio a modificarla? aggiungere o rimuovere programmi insomma
<jester-> miki_: destro sull'icona/rimuovi da launcher stessa menata per inserirne altri
<miki_> scusami intendevo la dashboard non il launcher
<jester-> miki_: per cambiare l'ordine strascini fuori e le sposti
<jester-> miki_: si era capito
<miki_> ho unity 2d ma non si possono spostare le icone nella dash
<jester-> come no tieni premuto il mouse tira verso destra e rimettile dove ti garba
<miki_> jester-: non mi riferisco alle icone del launch, quelle le sposto, ma alle icone della dashboard; quelle sembrano fisse
<jester-> miki_: cosa intendi per dashboard
<jester-> miki_: viofeca awn?
<miki_> quella cosa che esce quando schiaccio sulla tastiera il tasto di windows
<jester-> miki_: mai vista
<jester-> avevi awn?
<jester-> o simile?
<miki_> no
<miki_> il sistema è vergine
<miki_> appena installato
<jester-> fai uno shot va
<miki_> ho solo messo unity 2d xchè il netbook non ha una sk video supportata bene
<jester-> !imagebin | miki_
<ubottu-it> miki_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> apri la cosa e pigia il tasto stamp
<jester-> sono curioso
<miki_> http://imagebin.org/179488 ecco cosa esce quando clikko il tasto windows, io vorrei eliminare l'icona di evolution
<miki_> che ho provveduto a disinstallare ma l'icona è rimasta
<jester-> miki_: a me non si apre nessuna dash se premo il winzoz mi si numerano le icone nella barra a sinistra
<jester-> e non mi pare ci sia una funzione del genere in ubuntu
<miki_> se lo tengo premuti si numerano anche a me, ma se faccio un solo clik no si apre quella cosa nera in altro a sx, voi come la chiamate?
<jester-> miki_: quella è la barra di serie di unity e dovrebbe rimanere aperta, si nasconde si ci vai contro con una finestra a perta
<miki_> bene le icone che stanno la dentro come si tolgono
<jester-> miki_: allora si che con win si pare e da la finestra di ricerca applicazioni
<jester-> miki_: e 3, destro e rimuovi dal launcher
<corsairtux> qualcuno di voi ha provato jupiter?
<corsairtux> dovrebbe essere un programma per gestire la batteria
<gilbe> ciao
<corsairtux> ne conoscete anche altri?
<Shaoul> buonasera
<Shaoul> a chi posso chiedere?
<reddos> ciao ho installato ubuntu 11.10 32 bit ma ho notato che e lento deve essere cosi il mio pc a 512 di ram e normale che sia lento
<Tdk200> salve a tutti
<Shaoul> avrei un problema con la scheda video
<Tdk200> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con ul file rc.local?
<Tdk200> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shaoul> ho un problema con la scheda video
<Shaoul> non credo la riconosca
<Tdk200> aspetta Shaoul
<Tdk200> ragazzi questo è il paste del rc.local
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711096/
<parik70> salve a tutt@
<Shaoul> ok
<Tdk200> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Shaoul: lspci | grep -i vga
<parik70> dopo upgrade dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 non riesco+ad entrare nella mia home; l' utente c'è ma dopo login, torno nuovamente alla finestra login! 1mano PER FAVORE :-)
<jester-> Shaoul: cosa risponde
<Shaoul> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<Tdk200> jester
<Tdk200> jester-, puoi farmi un paste del tuo rc.local
<parik70> jester- ciao :-)
<jester-> parik70: crea un nuovo utente e aggiungilo ai gruppi di defualt che vedi con comando group
<jester-> s
<Tdk200> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<parik70> ora sto col mio pc fisso il problema è quello detto porco prima!!!! 1mano per favore!
<jester-> Tdk200: c'è solo exit 0
<Tdk200> jester-, in quel file ho exit scritto tra le virgolette a ok
<Tdk200> devo toglierle
<Tdk200> :D
<Tdk200> ok
<Tdk200> in marrone??
<parik70> jester- il comando gruop nel terminale? se sì mi dice che non esiste un tale comando!
<jester-> Tdk200: no senza virgolette
<jester-> exit 0
<Tdk200> hai exit in marrone chiaro?
<jester-> Tdk200: l'ho aperto con cat
<Tdk200> a quindi è diverso
<Tdk200> nn puoi verificare da gedit ? :D un secondino ?
<jester-> Tdk200: da gedit è marroncino senza "
<chiara> salve io ho un problema con l'audio di vlc non mi fa sentire l'audio
<Tdk200> umm ok grazie quindi exit 0 senza neanche i due punti
<jester-> Tdk200: quante volte te lo devo ancora scrivere?
<parik70> jester- il comando gruop nel terminale? se sì mi dice che non esiste un tale comando!
<jester-> parik70: groups
<chiara> con banshee sii sente correttamente ... e poi non posso regolare il volume dalla barra ... ciao jester-
<Shaoul> jester?
<Shaoul> chiedo scusa
<jester-> parik70: basilare il gruppo admin altrimenti non puo usare sudo
<Shaoul> se io faccio informazioni sistema mi da come driver grafica VESA:PARK
<jester-> Shaoul: cosa ha risposto il comando che ti ho dato
<jester-> Shaoul: lspci | grep i vga
<Shaoul> te l'ho scritto
<parik70> guest-wriVCP@parik70-desktop:~$ groupsguest-wriVCPguest-wriVCP@parik70-desktop:~$
<Shaoul> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<jester-> Shaoul: se driver aggiuntivi non indica nessun driver video è a pasto cosi
<Shaoul> invece ne indica due
<Shaoul> una è la versione installata
<jester-> Shaoul: avevi installato un driver esterno prima di avanzare?
<Shaoul> e l'altra è una versione che non finisce l'installazione
<Shaoul> si
<parik70> jester- creo un altro utente di tipo "amminitratore" vero? qavrò bisogno di spazio su HardDisk?
<jester-> Shaoul: ati va sempre tolto prima di avanzare
<parik70> altro=nuovo
<Shaoul> ah ecco
<jester-> parik70: sudo adduser piripicchio
<Shaoul> ora cosa posso fare?
<jester-> parik70: sudo adduser piripicchio admin
<jester-> parik70: sudo adduser piripicchio admin etc etc
<parik70> jester- torno dopo, con più calma? odio non capire. sarò io!
<parik70> ora la mia sessione & user è "Ospite"
<parik70> jester- questo è quello che devo scrivere in terminale: sudo adduser piripicchio admin
<jester-> parik70: devi farlo da user normale
<jester-> parik70: se l'user che crei è piripicchio
<parik70> non riesco a loggarmi! inserisco la password, premo invio, ritorna nuovamente al promt di login/alla finestra di login!!!!!!!!!
<chiara> riprovo a fare la domanda ho problemi con l'audio ... non si sente ne con vlc ne con il lettore multimediale mentre con banshee sii sente correttamente ... e poi non posso regolare il volume dalla barra ... ciao jester-
<parik70> io ora posso usare la 11.10 SOLO perché son entrato come ospite; come "parik70"(la mia vecchia home) non rieso più ad entrarci.
<parik70> che fare, per favore?1mano please!!! :-)
<jester-> parik70: osti fallo da tty
<parik70> ?
<jester-> parik70: sa shell
<parik70> hhmmm
<Shaoul> io ho provato a disattivare il driver ATI precedente, lo disattiva ma poi non mi fa installare l'altro
<Shaoul> posso fare qualcosa o devo fare backup e rimontare tutto?
<jester-> chiara: cosa cerchi di suonare
<parik70> jester- come si fa da tty?
<jester-> control alt f2
<parik70> e poi?
<crazyduck> secondo  voi  è  buono eseguire aggiornamento  versione da gestore aggiornamenti  o  è meglio  scaricare una live!
<Shaoul> jester posso recuperare i driver della scheda video o mi conviene formattare?
<crazyduck> massimo18: secondo te è  buono  eseguire un aggiornamento versione da gestore oggiornamenti  o  è meglio  scaricare una live
<Tdk200> secondo me nn è buono ubuntu dovrò tornare indietro a windows sfortunatamente
<Tdk200> per l'ennesima volta
<crazyduck> Tdk200: aspetta
<Tdk200> e dimenticare per sempre linux
<Tdk200> si è appesantito lunux nn va come dovrebbe
<crazyduck> Tdk200: anche io  dicevo  cosi  poi  con l'aiuto  dei regaz qui  in chat  ho  risolto molte cose
<Tdk200> la wifi funziona a piacere suo
<Tdk200> si ma non è possibile mo uso 11.10 ubuntu e enemy territory
<Tdk200> tutto andava bene anzi era meglio enemy territory su ubuntu 10.10 che su 11
<Tdk200> oppure anche meglio di usarlo su windows
<Tdk200> a che peccato lasciare di nuovo
<crazyduck> ora è uscita la nuova release
<Tdk200> un sistema operativo così
<Tdk200> si ma si è appesantito per il mio pc
<Tdk200> nn ce la fa
<crazyduck> Tdk200:
<crazyduck> Tdk200: cambiare pc
<Tdk200> o dovrei restare a ubuntu 10.10
<crazyduck> Tdk200: 10.10  comunque una versione stabile
<Tdk200> si ma ubuntu era un sistema operativo leggero proprio perchè voleva essere un sistema installabile ovunque
<Tdk200> su qualsiasi macchina
<Tdk200> io ubuntu 10.10 l'ho messo su un pentium 3 e andava
<crazyduck> Tdk200: ora la gente è più esigente
<Tdk200> sul 4 regnava sovrano
<Tdk200> io ho un pentium 4 ma dovrò abbandonare linux perhè non supporta delle webcam che ho
<crazyduck> Tdk200: si pretendono cose e di conseguenza hanno dovuto accontetare la gente
<Tdk200> non va + il gioco on line che hi sempre usato
<Tdk200> da giovinetto
<Tdk200> ho*
<parik70> jester- eccomi. ho creato in tty1 un uovo utente col comando sudo adduser piripicchio. ora?
<Tdk200> strano però mandare in malora tutto il lavoro fatto dalla ubuntu linux migliorando la grafica e l'estetica
<parik70> in ogni caso, andava, ovvero ho inserito nom.utente e password alla finestra di login ed ha caricato
<Tdk200> MA si è appesantito io lo noto
<crazyduck> Tdk200: se vuoi una versione leggera 8.04
<Tdk200> funziona si tutto crazyduck ma devo tornare indietro afforza almeno a win 7
<Tdk200> che faceva fungere tutto
<Tdk200> nn posso
<Tdk200> ciao ciao raga
<Tdk200> poi in alcune chat on line mi sconnette ogni 3 secondi
<Tdk200> assurdo
<Tdk200> nn va bene no no
<crazyduck> Tdk200: aspetta sei in wifi
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/711126/
<Tdk200> si
<crazyduck> Tdk200: in casa o  fuori
<Tdk200> vado in una chat su internet in flash mi si scollega sempre
<Tdk200> in casa
<jester-> parik70: sudo adduser piripicchio admin e poi invece di admin scrivi gli altri gruppi uno per uno
<Tdk200> prendo pure bene
<crazyduck> Tdk200: prova un pò a vedere se non hai  nessun altro sulla tua wifi
<Tdk200> poi la mi a skeda di rete su win 7 ha la possibilità di aumentare il range di potenza del segnale
<jester-> Tdk200: lo devi fare dall'user che ha i permessi admin
<Tdk200> è da 1 watt
<Tdk200> no nn ho nessun 'altro fidati scarico con ubuntu a 800
<parik70> jester- quali altri gruppi????????
<crazyduck> Tdk200: io ad esempio  avevo lo stesso problema ho cambiato la chiave di rete ed ho  risolto
<Tdk200> e su scollega da na chat in flash di merda
<Tdk200> .D
<Tdk200> no no il problema è ubuntu fidati
<crazyduck> Tdk200: problemi della chat ....
<Tdk200> lassamo perde va
<jester-> parik70: dall'user coi permessi li vedi dando: groups
<parik70> e l'ho fatto! hai visto il pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711126/
<Tdk200> si una chat su internet in flash mi scollega sempre su windows nessun problema
<Tdk200> qui ci sono molteplici problematiche
<Tdk200> troppe a mio parere
<jester-> !chat | Tdk200
<ubottu-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<parik70> ragazzi potreste andare a CHATTARE nel canale apposito per cortesia???
<Tdk200> OK
<Tdk200> ciao io esco crazyduck
<Tdk200> ciao jester-
<Shaoul> jester?
<jester-> ciao
<Shaoul> posso recuperare in qualche modo i driver della scheda video?
<jester-> Shaoul: lo hai tolto sto driver vecchio o no
<Shaoul> si
<jester-> Shaoul: gli ati adesso sono open
<Shaoul> ma se poi non mi installa il nuovo
<Shaoul> perchè da errore
<jester-> non installare nulla e prova
<Shaoul> a riavviare senza driver?
<jester-> Shaoul: pulisci bene il vecchio
<Shaoul> vabbè faccio rimuovi dalla schermata no?
<jester-> Shaoul: e 7 il driver userà l'open sviluppato da ubuntu & co che ati non fa piu una cippa da tempo
<jester-> Shaoul: rinomina anche eventuale  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shaoul> dove trovo questo file?
<jester-> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> Shaoul: vacci da gksu nautilus
<Shaoul> quel file non me lo fa rinominare
<jester-> Shaoul: vacci da gksu nautilus
<jester-> Shin3: sei compare di frank01?
<BetaBrain> sera a todos
<Shin3> jester-, no o solo di me stesso
<crazyduck> quali sono le differenze tra la 11.04 e la 11.10
<jester-> crazyduck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes?action=show&redirect=OneiricOcelot%2FTechnicalOverview
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con unity.... probabilmente sono solo io incapace, ma come si fanno le ricerche avanzate adesso?? tipo file piu' grandi di tot mb e cose del genere..
<jester-> lilluz82: avanti unity come le facevi
<lilluz82> cerca file e poi aggiungi criterio (una roba del genere, mo mi trova il file ma non so dove selezionare piu' grande- creato da etc... se apro una cartella e cerco da la' mi fa cercare solo posizione e tipo di file
<jester-> lilluz82: con cerca file?
<jester-> hanno massacrato purte quello?
<jester-> lilluz82: nella finestra di ricerca digita ceca e vedi che compare cerca file
<jester-> clicca altre opzioni
<Umberts> seera
<lilluz82> provo a spiegare a parole
<lilluz82> per esempio, vado in home
<Umberts> ho la 11.10, e ho fatto l'errore di mettere compizconfig, scoprendo poi a mie spese che non è compatibile con la mia scheda video
<lilluz82> e clicco sulla lente di ingradimento, e  faccio cerca pdf
<jester-> Umberts: centra nada compizconfig con la scheda
<Umberts> l'ho rimosso malamente, ho provato a fare unity --reset visto che m'aveva scazzato tutto ma ora se porto il mouse a sinistra non mi apre il launcher. allo unity --reset non trova alcuni file. soluzioni? ç.ç
<lilluz82> sotto risultati di ricerca c'e' un menu' a tendina, dove posso scegliere solo posizione e tipo di file
<jester-> !gnomereset | Umberts
<ubottu-it> Umberts: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<lilluz82> a destra ci sono dei segni di piu e di meno, ma se clicco piu posso solo sempre scegliere tra posizioine e tipo di file!!!
<Umberts> uhm
<Digiu> ragazzi mi consigliate un portatile che poi non mi dia problemi con linux? sto valutando l'acquisto di un mac book pro
<Umberts> oddio
<Umberts> ora mi visualizza il launcher
<Umberts> sto unity mi prende per il culo altamente
<jester-> Digiu: linux sul mac?
<Digiu> si
<lilluz82> come posso fare allora, come facevo prima, a cercare i file piu'  grandi di tot mega/
<jester-> Digiu: pia un portatile da 300 euro per linux
<lilluz82> ?
<Digiu> jester vorrei prenderne solo uno :)
<Umberts> evvai
<Umberts> s'è bloccato unity
<Umberts> mi fa molto piacere
<jester-> Digiu: mettere linux su un equivarrebbe cambiare la morosa molto gnocca con una vecchjia sciancata
<Digiu> su un?
<jester-> Digiu: comunque i mac se segui l'apposito wiki + piu compatibile di tutti
<Digiu> scusa ma non ho mai avuto mac
<Digiu> ah
<Digiu> ottimo
<lilluz82> come si fa adesso?
<Digiu> cosa mi dici del macbook pro?
<Umberts> ancora peggio
<Digiu> è un buon prodotto?
<jester-> Digiu: mac ha isx che essendo unix ha le stesse virtu di linux ma come os ha osx che linux deve correre ancora molto per piarlo
<Umberts> cioè, potente
<Umberts> ma non metterci linux
<Digiu> ah
<jester-> Digiu: è l'eccelenza
<Digiu> ottimo
<jester-> sia come hw che come os
<Digiu> azz
<Digiu> mi hai tolto tutti i dubbi
<jester-> Digiu: pialo che non te ne penti. se vuoi smanettare linux lo metti in virtualbox che c'è anche per mac
<Digiu> infatti
<Digiu> che ficata
<Digiu> ok
<jester-> Digiu: e apple è compagnia seria
<Digiu> lo so
<Digiu> ho gia iphone4
<Digiu> e sono molto seri
<Digiu> pure come assistenza e garanzia
<jester-> Digiu: quindi conosci il livello
<Digiu> nulòla a che vedere con sony(attualmente ho anche un vaio)
<Digiu> si si
<Digiu> veramente materiali di qualità
<jester-> il mac è il mac
<Digiu> puntavo a un macbook 13"
<Digiu> visto che ne voglio uno piccolo da trasportare
<jester-> Digiu: ottimo prodotto ne ho uno
<Digiu> ma le casse dove stanno?
<jester-> Digiu: pia quello piu potente
<Digiu> :)
<Digiu> i7?
<jester-> Digiu: non si vedono ma suona
<Digiu> eheheheh
<jester-> Digiu: come la ventola non la senti ma gira
<Digiu> ottimo davvero
<jester-> Digiu: e si arrangia a dosare luminecenza di video e tatiera secondo la luce ambiente
<jester-> schermo con vetro non molle
<Digiu> pure il mio vaio ha il sensore di luminosità, ma apple sicuramente lo ha fatto meglio
<Digiu> poi per programmi vari tipo iwork si trovano?
<jester-> Digiu: c'è tutto
<Digiu> so che hanno fatto uno store pure su mac
<Digiu> perfetto
<jester-> nello store il prezzo e onesto ma trovi anche...........
<Digiu> supporta anche la tecnologia VTx giusto?
<jester-> Digiu: osx lion ad euro 29
<Digiu> per virtualbox
<Digiu> si si ho visto sul sito, 29 euro per lion
<jester-> non 100 e fischia come il il piu scarso do win
<Digiu> onesti veramente
<jester-> che mi frega di taroccare. e precisi con aggiornamenti
<jester-> Digiu: se vedi il backup del mac ti stupisci
<jester-> timemachine
<Digiu> ok mi hai convinto :) mi consigli la versione con i7 quindi
<sage79> è possibile aggiornare la distro da cd?
<Digiu> gia con i5 costa 1149
<Digiu> :)
<Digiu> vedro
<jester-> sage79: è possibile
<Digiu> sicuramente mi innamoro e vorro anche un imac
<jester-> !aggornamento
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'aggornamento' not found
<jester-> !aggiornamento
<ubottu-it> Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Umberts> perché 10.10 D:
<Umberts> sage79, che versione hai?
<Digiu> jester nel bios del mac è possibile attivare la tecnologia VT-x per virtualbox?
<Digiu> immagino di si
<jester-> sage79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoOneiric
<jester-> sage79: Avanzamento usando il CD/DVD alternate
<jester-> Digiu: mac non ha bios
<Digiu> azz
<jester-> Digiu: vbox per mac mi dicono che va bene, io uso vmware
<Digiu> e la tecnologia vt-x è già attiva?
<Digiu> ah ok
<Digiu> perfetto
<Digiu> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2744
<Digiu> basta aggiornare il firmware efi
<Umberts> jester-,  sai perché compizconfig mi da problemi? c'è una maniera per poter vedere se è compatibile con la mia vga? ogni volta che tocco qualsiasi cosa mi implode
<Digiu> pure a me umberts
<Digiu> mi è bastato togliere la spunta su effetti e mi è scomparso unity
<Digiu> ma piu compizconfig
<Umberts> tipo smadonno sempre
<Umberts> oggi per mettere un app selector, non chiedevo nulla di che, plugin su plugin da rimuovere e BOOM
<Digiu> jester- che router hai?
<Digiu> non mi dire airport :)
<Digiu> io vorrei il linksys
<Umberts> l'ho rimosso, ho dovuto resettare unity e gnome
<Digiu> pure io umberts, ora unity gnome me li tengo così
<Umberts> e che io no?
<Umberts> :D
<Umberts> l'ho rimosso e mi sono messo un postit sul pc "NON INSTALLARE COMPIZ CONFIG $BESTEMMIA_RANDOM"
<Digiu> ehehehe
<sage79> mi dice impossibile trovare fonti dal cdrom
<Umberts> ma tipo come l'hai masterizzato?
<sage79> ho montato l'immagine come dice la guida
<sage79> avviao l'avanzamento
<sage79> al momento di impostare i canali sw mi da quest'errore
<Umberts> hai una pennina usb?
<sage79> si
<Umberts> unetbootin
<sage79> ok provo
<Umberts> adesso su cosa stai?
<Umberts> winzozz/mac/linux
<sage79> ho qui il pc di windows: sto aggiornando un eeepc
<Umberts> allora prendilo per winzozz
<Umberts> e vedi se la iso è corrotta
<Octy> mmmh
<Octy> visto che il wiki è rimasto a dapper, come faccio a fare un automount di un ntfs_non_so_quale_versione_o_altro ?
<Devidino> sage79,  ha che velocità hai masterizzato la iso
<Devidino> ?
<Devidino> a*
<Devidino> scusate l'errore grammaticale .. sonno
<Devidino> ha* :S ma che combino con questa h ..
<sage79> non è masterizzata, non ho il lettore cd sull'eeepc
<Devidino> sage79,  ha come l'hai avviata?
<Umberts> l'hao montata?
<sage79> si
<Umberts> non lof areeeeeeeeee
<Umberts> usa unetbootin
<sage79> appena fatto
<sage79> mi da lo stesso errore
<Umberts> riscarica l'iso
<Umberts> ma che iso scarichi?
<sage79> impossibile recuperare cdrom
<Umberts> avevi una partizione prima di ubuntu?
<sage79> in che senso
<Umberts> avevi prima installato una vecchia versione di ubuntu?
<Umberts> oppure stai facendo ex novo
<sage79> ho la 11.04
<sage79> sto aggiornando con il cd alternate
<Umberts> ma fai diretamente da synaptic!
<Umberts> scusa
<Umberts> puoi aggiornare alla 11.10 solo da 11.04 direttamente
<Umberts> cogli l'opportuntà
<Devidino> Umberts,  quello che vuole tentare sage79  è molto + "Pulito".
<Devidino> sage79, solo che non capisco il tuo problema
<Umberts> eh anche io ho fatto come ha fatto lui, solo da unetbootin
<Devidino> Umberts,  da unetbootin?:S hai solo resto bootable una chiavetta
<Devidino> sage79,  Hai controllato l'md5 della iso?
<Umberts> lo instali con unetbootin eh
<Umberts> installi*
<Umberts> lo puoi mettere nìin live e poi ti gestisci le partizioni come meglio credi
<Devidino> !md5
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Devidino> !md5 11.10
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'md5 11.10' not found
<Devidino> ma l'md5 della 11.10 dove diavolo sta?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes qui devono ancora aggiornare -.-
<Umberts> è uscito.. l'altroieri? dagli tampo
<Devidino> Umberts,  si ma comunque questo md5 ci deve stare
<Umberts> eh lo so
<Devidino> Umberts,  perchè non è nemmeno quella italiana è la communità inglese è scandaloso
<the_indios> salve ragazzi... ho un problema che mi affligge da un po'. Ho un macbook con dual boot di mac os x e ubuntu. Faccio gestire l'avvio da un software chiamato rEFIt, e non dal grub che compariva solo dopo aver scelto linux. Ora invece scegliendo linux mi da errore e non parte. Ho seguito la procedura di reinstallazione del MBR ma dopo il chroot quando installo grub mi dice: "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: L'etichetta della partizione
<fenkji> Ciao a tutti
<the_indios> la domanda è devo provare a montare la partizione di boot dove è stato installato appunto rEFIt?
<Umberts> devi mettere il boot nell'MDR
<Umberts> non su partizioni
<the_indios> Umberts: quindi se l'EFI (nei mac non c'è il BIOS) è in sda 1 devo dare mount /dev/sda1 /boot?
<Umberts> non credo
<Umberts> c'è l'sda?
<Umberts> nonche se metti in sda1 ti da l'errore 15
<ciaobau> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema nel momento in cui vado a installare ubuntu, non riesco a metterlo insieme a Windows7. Mi fa lo stesso scherzo insieme a OpenSolaris
<ciaobau> al setup non compare l'opzione
<parik70> buonasera a tutti
<fenkji> Salve, ho cercato di risolvere il mio problema, riguardo i caratteri del pannello di gnome-shell...Le ho provate tutte dai driver ai temi..Nn so piu a che santo votarmi :(
<parik70> salve, sul mio netbook acer aspire one 522 l'upgrade alla 11.10 ha fatto il macello;nn funziona unity boh.1mano per favore
<fester-> Salve
<fester-> Conoscete un emulatore 3270 per Ubuntu ?
<fester-> Vi faccio un esempio, esiste il Regulus 3270 o il TN3270 Plus per Windows
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Non c'è nessuno ?
<fester-> chi boi
<Andreone> Ho installato Ubuntu 11.10
<Andreone> Con gnome 3
<Andreone> come faccio a far apparire il cestino ?
<fester-> Andreone: Installa Gconf-Editor, poi lo avvi
<Andreone> si già installato e poi ?
<SG-1> Sera.
<Andreone> fester che faccio dopo ?
<fester-> vai su Apps->Nautilus->Desktop
<fester-> e spunta Trash Icon visible
<Andreone> Stranamente non c'è quel percorso
<fester-> Andreone: io uso Gnome 2.32 , non uso il 3, potrebbe cambiare qualcosa, non saprei
<Andreone> Sarà che cambia qualcosa
<Andreone> dentro Nautilus c'è solo Preferences
<Andreone> C'è qualcuno che usa Gnome 3 ?
<derbosepirat> ciao a tutti !
<vietta> fester- x3270 una volta funzionava... ora non so
<fester-> vietta: woow ora lo cerco, grazie!
<derbosepirat> di cosa si parla ?
<vietta> fester-, de nada :)
<shottyno> salve ragaa :) qualcuno può darmi una mano x i driver GMA500??
<Andreone> cerco su google ma non riesco a trovare il modo come far apparire il cestino
<derbosepirat> sul forum ci dovrebbe essere una guida mi pare
<Andreone> e qualè
<Andreone> poi appena apro le finestre c'è il tasto X per chiudere la finestra ma manca il tasto Minimizza e demassimizza
<vietta> Andreone, prova a spostare la finestra
<fenkji> Andreone installa il pacchetto: gnome-tweak-tool e poi alla sezione Desktop(o scrivania) cè l'impostazione per il trash button
<Andreone> sto installando
<Andreone> installato adesso ?
<fenkji> su applicazione lo trovi alla sezione Altro
<fenkji> come Impostazioni avanzate
<Andreone> non lo trovo
<fenkji> cerca gnome-tweak-tool nella sezione Cerca
<Andreone> aspetta
<vietta> Andreone, applicazioni, accessori, avanzate, file manager
<Andreone> c'è advanced setting
<fenkji> perfetto
<fenkji> aprilo
<Andreone> aperto
<Andreone> il cestino è apparso
<fenkji> il terzo elemento
<fenkji> è la sezione scrivania
<Andreone> adesso per mettere i iasti massimizza e minimizza vicino alla X ?
<fenkji> li metti trash icon visibile on desktop
<Andreone> Già fatto
<fenkji> su Theme
<Andreone> i tasti minimizza e massimizza
<fenkji> Buttons Have Icon
<Andreone> fatto
<fenkji> cè solo il tasto riduci a icona
<Andreone> e il massimizza ?
<fenkji> non cè
<fenkji> le finestre sono già massimizzate
<Andreone> e minimizza ancora non è apparso
<fenkji> devi riavviare
<Andreone> ok, grazie
<fenkji> alt+f2   >> r >>invio
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> quando riavvio
<fenkji> io continuo a non vedere tutti i caratteri in modo corretto...Li vedo nella schermata di login e basta :(
<fenkji> nel pannello superiore si vedono alcune lettere e alcune no
<Andreone> e il tasto di spegnimento dove ?
<fenkji> clicca sul tuo nome
<lorenzo> Buonasera, :) qualsiasi modifica apportata su compiz non modifica in realtà nulla, ma è finto?
<fenkji> poi spingi alt
<fenkji> e appare il tasto spegni
<fenkji> simile a questo problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,456196.msg3805973.html#msg3805973  ma non ho risolto con la guida presente sullo stesso thread
<ccc> sera a tutti
<fenkji> nessuno sa qualcosa a riguardo?
<fenkji> niente nessuno sa
<lorenzo> Compiz è finto?
<fenkji> finto?
<lorenzo> non cambia nulla !
<fenkji> direi di no
<lorenzo> nel mio caso direi di sì :)
<Andreone> Ma su gnome 3 non và
<Andreone> Ma il tasto arresto dove ?
<lorenzo> Andreone, è un'affermazione la tua giusto?
<Andreone> in che senso
<lorenzo> Andreone scusa pensavo ti riferissi al mio problema che compiz non mi applica le modifiche apportate :)
<Andreone> No, mi riferisco a Gnome 3
<zeldal> we
<zeldal> mamma mia che efficacia il ban sul nick :D
<zeldal> almeno imparate a bannare sia il sistema operativo che il client,però dimenticavo,pure questo è pressoché ininfluente :D
<shottyno> raga qlkn può aiutarmi cn i driver gma500?? *__*
<zeldal> shottyno ma come cazzo scrivi ?
<shottyno> O_o come dovrei scrivere?? xD
<zeldal> weee shottyno ti hanno rubato alcuni tasti della testiera ?
<shottyno> hahah nooo...erano lettere superflue
<zeldal> cazzo hai una querty,e usale le due mani
<shottyno> una cheee??? xD
<ccc> domanda
<ccc> come si disinstallano i pacchetti?
<giorgio> ciao a tutti
<giorgio> ho un problemino
<zeldal> ccc con sudo apt-get purge nome pack
<zeldal> oppure remove
<lorenzo> allora si sa perché compiz non funziona su Ubuntu 11.10?
<giorgio> ho installato la 10.11 e all'avvio mi da una schermata nera dove fa tutti check ed in cui uno fallisce
<giorgio> stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]
<giorgio> tutto si ferma lì
<giorgio> e non so che fare
<zeldal> we giorgio scheda video ati ?
<giorgio> penso che sia perchè gli mancano i driver della scheda video nvidia
<zeldal> be allora installali
<vietta> lorenzo prova con compiz --replace
<giorgio> non so come fare :/
<giorgio> sono abbastanza alle prime armi
<giorgio> per ora sono entrato nella shell con ctr+lalt+f1
<bobbybong> giorgio, quando parte grub vai sul kernel di ubuntu e digita e
<giorgio> ma che devo installare?
<lorenzo> vietta da terminale?
<vietta> lorenzo, sì
<lorenzo> proviamo
<derbosepirat> raga chi mi sa dire un bel tema per ubuntu
<bobbybong> poi aggiungi nomodeset alla stringa dove c'è scritto quiet splash poi F10 o ctrl x fai partire ubutu con quell'opzione
<zeldal> derbosepirat io,metti kubuntu-desktop
<giorgio> scusa bobbybong  ma non ho capito che devo fare
<giorgio> grub kernel etc
<derbosepirat> grazie zelda lo cerco e provo subito
<bobbybong> all'avvio devi fare queste cose
<vietta> zeldal, lol XD
<bobbybong> da grub passi un opzione al kernel
<giorgio> ok non so come però
<zeldal> dai. bobbybong digli la verità,le schede nvidia senza i driver colsed ,fanno pietà
<derbosepirat> zelda ma e un altra distribuzione  haaahahah
<mauri_> ho grossi problemi con kaffeine e il dvbt
<bobbybong> giorgio, fai partire ubuntu quando parte grub vai sul kernel di ubuntu e digita e tasto e per editare grub
<zeldal> zi,kubuntu rulez ;D
<derbosepirat> no mi trovo meglio con ubuntu
<derbosepirat> XD
<derbosepirat> quit
<bobbybong> giorgio, fai partire ubuntu quando parte grub vai sul kernel di ubuntu e digita e tasto e per editare grub
<mauri_> ce qualceh anima pia che mi aiuta con kaffeine e il dvbt
<zeldal> opinione personale,per chi ci tiene al suo desktop,meglio aggiornare tra due mesi,quando le cavie involontarie hanno fatto il loro dovere :D
<bobbybong> giorgio, poi spostandoti con le frecce ti posizioni nella riga dove c'è quiet splash e ci scrivi nomodeset
<bobbybong> mauri_,  a me funziona bene
<mauri_> anche a me funzionava bene prima che installassi la 11.10
<mauri_> bobbybong: adesso ha dei problemi che non sono ripetibili
<bobbybong> giorgio, poi se parte non è finita li leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=412931.0
<zeldal> ghgh,ma la ghigno dall 5.10 to 6.06 :D
<bobbybong> mauri_,  vai dentro alla cartella nascosta .kde
<bobbybong> e cancella
<giorgio> grazie bobbybong
<giorgio> ci provo
<zeldal> mauri_ se devi cancellare la .kde,meglio un bel formattone
<bobbybong> .kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<bobbybong> .kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<mauri_> bobbybong: purtroppo gia fatto e tifatto
<mauri_> bobbybong: niente
<bobbybong> zeldal, se in vena di dire cazzate
<zeldal> dai mauri_   allora se così poco dai un bel locate kaffeine | grep home
<zeldal> ed elimina tutto
<zeldal> tipo .kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<zeldal> si bobbybong ,sono un pochino euforico ,perdonami
<bobbybong> :)
<zeldal> pero per i driver nvidia c'è http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/
<giorgio> bobbybong,  non riesco a premere sta E da nessuna parte
<giorgio> la scherma è nera con i check
<giorgio> con i solito fail
<bobbybong> al boot sul kernel di ubuntu
<giorgio> l'unica cosa che posso fare è fare ctr+alt+f1 così mi apre schermata nera del terminale
<bobbybong> se tu leggi c'è scritto sotto
<bobbybong> che devi premere e per editare grub
<zeldal> we bobbybong e falli modificare grub in sessine
<bobbybong> con nano?
<zeldal> ma anche con gedit
<bobbybong> :D
<giorgio> non c'è mai la possibilità di premere E
<giorgio> se la premo da quando accendo fin che si blocca non cambia niente
<zeldal> ti spiego il tasto shift per entrare in grub,quando è in autoide,molto spesso no finzia
<giorgio> e non mi viene mai scritto sotto di premere e
<bobbybong> va be proviamo se devi fatrlo prima di invio
<bobbybong> e
<bobbybong> mon invio e
<bobbybong> mai sei nel terminale
<bobbybong> ?
<bobbybong> adesso
<giorgio> no
<giorgio> ora sono alla solita schermata nera che si blocca
<giorgio> e l'unica cosa che posso fare è entrare nel terminale
<bobbybong> allora al boot vai sul kernel di ubuntu e premi e non invio
<giorgio> è da 4 riavvii che provo a premere e
<zeldal> be io ho appena aggiornato nvidia-current,devo riavviare ,a dopo !!!
<giorgio> ma non cambia niente
<bobbybong> giorgio, c'è scritto pure sulla schermata di grub mica me lo invento io
<giorgio> bobbybong,  ho provato a farci attenzione
<giorgio> ma non mi appare la scritta che dici
<giorgio> dovrebbe esserci
<bobbybong> su tutti
<giorgio> :/ non so come mai
<bobbybong> c'è al fondo dopo la lista dei sistemi operativi ci sono le istruzioni
<bobbybong> io ti ho detto cosa fare se non capisci che cosa posso farci
<giorgio> non ho nessuna lista dei sistemi operativi
<giorgio> accendo, mi da la solita schermata di boot e poi appare per un attimo lo schermo viola, sembra che parta ubuntu, invece viene la schermata nera con i check
<bobbybong> giorgio, http://streetcross.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/grub2.png
<bobbybong> l'ho preso da internet
<giorgio> e ma come faccio ad arrivare a quella schermata?
<bobbybong> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/immagini2/grub-splash_lightbox.jpg
<giorgio> a me quella roba non la visualizza
<bobbybong> hai solo ubuntu sul quel pc? prova con shift al boot
<giorgio> ho solo ubuntu
<giorgio> ed era la prima volta che lo avvio in seguito all'installazione
<giorgio> :(
<giorgio> bobbybong,  neanche con shift
<giorgio> con nessun tasto, a parte se clicco del mi entra nel boot ovviamente
<bobbybong> giorgio, non so adesso io stacco
<giorgio> va beh grazie comunque
<zeldal> ok,tutto bene,aggiornamento driver,ricordo che anni fa avevo un desktop pazzo,che sgarrava,e sovente davo la colpa ad ogni OS che avessi su
<bobbybong> giorgio, prova con f9
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> niente
<zeldal> we ho pure aggiornato alla 11.10 il netbook asus eeepc 900A,va pure piu veloce
<zeldal> we giorgio ma che pc hai,a vapore ?
<giorgio> =( nu
<giorgio> porco ddiaz
<giorgio> stavo leggendo che il grub può essere nascosto
<giorgio> impostato a 0
<giorgio> e quindi non appare........
<zeldal> di solito con linux enfatizzi sia i pregi che i difetti
<giorgio> magari quando installi di solo linux per tutta la partizione lo mette a 0?
<zeldal> a be,si,hanno rotto quelli di cannocnical,con sto grub,però ti leggi con calme la guida,e lo fai apparire per tutti i secondi che vuoi dopo il bost
<zeldal> per via della sicurezza,visto che la grub poi dare parametri per fottere la password di sudo e root
<giorgio> ah capito
<zeldal> però uno che sa queste cose,sa benissimo come entrare in grun
<zeldal> *grub
<giorgio> il problema
<giorgio> è che facendo
<zeldal> giorgio te sei alle prime armi,giusto
<giorgio> sudo gedit etc/default/grub
<giorgio> mi dice impossibile aprire il display
<giorgio> zeldal,  sì
<zeldal> chiari quel file non si tocca
<zeldal> !grub
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<BetaBrain> ragazzi buona notte
<giorgio> quindilo faccio dalla live cd?
<giorgio> sto smadonnando
<zeldal> si vabbe,questo wiki di ubuntu è al livello di prima elementare, giorgio vedi su debianizzati.org
<giorgio> zeldal,  perchè  a tuo parere dovrei  nomodest al grub ??
<giorgio> *dovrei aggiungere
<giorgio> il mio problema è questo stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]
<zeldal> we giorgio ask google : stopping automatic crash report generation  [SOLVED] Automatic crash report generation - FAIL - Ubuntu Forums
<zeldal> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1745793&rct=j&q=stopping%20automatic%20crash%20report%20generation%20&ei=MKycTrqjC42GhQeBz62ICQ&usg=AFQjCNGPe-WzTUH5H2wqfTJ4n8ZgIobI2w&sig2=-nyTQhYXSnJTlbce6Fz27g&cad=rja
<cristian_c> !tinyurl | zeldal
<ubottu-it> zeldal: Per creare un URL di lunghezza ridotta è consigliabile usare il servizio http://tinyurl.com/
<zeldal> we cristian_c paghi a kb ?
<giorgio> zeldal, ho letto ma non ho capito che comandi devo dare
<cristian_c> zeldal, twe lo dice anche ubottu ;)
<giorgio> zeldal,  più che altro non ho capito da dove lo dovrei fare
<zeldal> si cristian_c   ma quello è un bot è lo compatisco
<giorgio> dato che il terminale non mi apre i file in display per il gedit
<giorgio> stoimpazzendo
<zeldal> a cavolo ,non leggi la lingua di sua mesta la babbiona :D
<giorgio> dove lo faccio il gedit?
<giorgio> che mi dice impossibile aprire il dispaly
<zeldal> be allora giorgio come anche a me molti anni fa mi hanno detto,meglio che lasci linux o impari il babbionico inglese
<giorgio> =) l'inglese lo so
<zeldal> ma li parlano di gnome-shell
<zeldal> hai smanettato
<zeldal> spe
<zeldal> !reset gnome
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'reset gnome' not found
<zeldal> be,ok a sto punto crea un nuovo utente
<corsairtux> qualcuno sa se su ubuntu si può attivare lo scroll del mousepad con due dita?
<zeldal> per esperienza,i problemoni li creano i nuovi utenti,anche perché quelli affezionati sanno che è meglio non allontanarsi dal sentiero :D
<cristian_c> corsairtux, mousepad?
<corsairtux> cristian_c, touchpad..
<corsairtux> come lo vuoi chiamare..
<cristian_c> ahhhhh....
<cristian_c> corsairtux, sei sulla 11.10?
<corsairtux> t in effetti hai ragione credo che mousepad sia errato
<corsairtux> emmm in effetti non serve a me ma ad un mio amico comunque si
<corsairtux> non so se il mio touchpad lo supporta..
<zeldal> we giorgio ma hai una scheda grafica ati ?
<corsairtux> cristian_c,  mi interessa più che altro sapere se è possibile ed eventualmente come si fa
<cristian_c> corsairtux, sei sulla 11.10?
<corsairtux> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> corsairtux, installa touchegg
<cristian_c> io sto utlizzando la vecchia versione sullla 11.04 con scarsi risultati :(
<cristian_c> *sulla
<corsairtux> grazie proverò!
<corsairtux> o meglio farò provare
<giorgio> zeldal,  no è una scheda nvidia
<giorgio> ho provato ad installare nvidia-current ma non è cambiato niente
<giorgio> ora ho fatto sta modifica al file apport come dice la guida
<giorgio> ma niente
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> qualcuno conosce un buon programma che mi converta un file
<pozzi> djvu
<pozzi> in pdf?
<pozzi> sto provando tutti i modi che trovo
<pozzi> djview4 ad esempio non mi va
<pozzi> mi crea un pdf tutto di pagine bianche
<cristian_c> djvu?
<cristian_c> che cos'è?
<pozzi> un file .djvu
<pozzi> del tutto uguale a un pdf ma
<pozzi> la maggior parte dei computer non li apre
<pozzi> tipo le copisterie
<[oink]> ciao a tutti
<corsairtux> cristian_c, ho provato touchegg con il mio portatile ma non funge.. ma non mi meraviglio non mi pare che il mi touchpad  supporti il multitouch
<corsairtux> in ogni caso hai configurato l'xorg.conf?
<cristian_c> corsairtux, ah e allora XD
<cristian_c> no
<corsairtux> ti passo un link
<corsairtux> asp
<cristian_c> corsairtux, che pc hai?
<cristian_c> non qui, perché è vietato
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-18
<_Best_> Buongiornoooooo!
<baffone85> buongiorno a tutti
<baffone85> sto provando a formattare il mio pc per installare ubuntu e sto cercando di partizionare il disco, nel momento in vui clicco su avanti mi dà questo errore: "non è stato definito alcun file system root" come faccio a specificarlo?
<baffone85> sto provando a formattare il mio pc per installare ubuntu e sto cercando di partizionare il disco, nel momento in vui clicco su avanti mi dà questo errore: "non è stato definito alcun file system root" come faccio a specificarlo?
<glpiana> ola
<baffone85> ciao glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> baffone85, non so, qual è il problema?
<baffone85> sto provando a formattare il mio pc per installare ubuntu e sto cercando di partizionare il disco, nel momento in vui clicco su avanti mi dà questo errore: "non è stato definito alcun file system root" come faccio a specificarlo?
<glpiana> baffone85, al momento in cui definisci il filesystem gli devi dire come usarlo
<baffone85> ho praticamente una partizione su cui è installato windows e voglio formattarla per installare ubuntu, però mi dà questo errore
<baffone85> non vedo nessuna opzione dove specificarlo
<glpiana> ti da l'errore perchè non gli dai le informazioni che necessita
<baffone85> se resti online lo facciamo in diretta, posso?
<glpiana> baffone85, prova
<baffone85> ok vado
<baffone85> ok sono arrivato a specificare le partizioni
<glpiana> baffone85, ok, però considera che io non vedo il tuo schermo da qui e che non so di preciso cosa vuoi fare. parla
<baffone85> ce ne sono 4 tutte di tipo ntfs, adesso quella su cui è installata windows la elimino giusto?
<baffone85> è la /dev/sda2 dimensione: 104mb
<baffone85> la selezionio e faccio elimina, giusto?
<glpiana> baffone85, e daje, io NON so cosa hai intenzione di fare. come posso sapere se è giusto o meno?
<glpiana> baffone85, ricominciamo
<glpiana> baffone85, avvia il livecd e PROVA ubuntu, in modo tale da collegarti con quel pc
<glpiana> baffone85, così puoi passarmi output di comandi e screenshot, perchè davvero, soprattutto la mattina, io il pensiero non lo leggo
<gian_> ciao glpiana, ho aggiornato alla vers. 11.10 ma da allora non riesco più a comandare il mio wi-fi, in pratica il comando manuale rimane sempre arancione e non ri riesce ad accendere o spegnere, per poterlo fare funzionare bisogna riavviare, ma se si tocca il pulsantino sempre del wi-fi il notebook si disconnette e bisogna riavviare per riconnettersi
<baffone85> ho 4 partizioni dove su 1 c'è windows, voglio formattarla per installare ubuntu
<glpiana> baffone85, ok, seleziona e vai su modifica
<baffone85> ok
<glpiana> gian_, nel temrinale scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<gian_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<glpiana> baffone85, ma dubito sia quella da 104 mega di cui hai parlato prima
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<baffone85> il disco è partizionato in 3: 10gb 73 e 76 windows sta su quella da 73 ed occupa 104mb
<gian_> non mi viene fuori nulla
<glpiana> baffone85, ok
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: lsmod        e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gian_
<ubottu-it> gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baffone85> nella tabella delle partizioni me ne fa vedere 4
<glpiana> baffone85, secondo ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte
<glpiana> <glpiana> baffone85, avvia il livecd e PROVA ubuntu, in modo tale da collegarti con quel pc
<baffone85> okok
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711685/
<baffone85> konverstaion non me lo da tra le applicazioni
<baffone85> devo scaricarlo? e come fa ad installarlo se è una prova?
<glpiana> gian_, metti su pastebin lspci -v
<glpiana> baffone85, non devi mettere konversation, usa la webchat
<baffone85> dov'è?
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711688/
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> !webchat | baffone85
<ubottu-it> baffone85: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<glpiana> baffone85, gian_ , abbiate pazienza, torno tra una mezz'ora
<baffone85> ciao glpiana quando sei disponibile io sono pronto
<BetaBrain> buon giorno people all time
<k9s> salve
<glpiana> gian_, rieccomi, sei andato avanti?
<gian_> no no ti aspettavo
<glpiana> gian_, proviamo a fare un paio di comandi. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo rmmod brcmsmac
<glpiana> gian_, dunque?
<kah> gh
<kah> glpiana: astuto :P
<glpiana> kah, ?
<kah> non era il modulo della sua scheda wireless?
<kah> Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<glpiana> kah, che mi pare non andasse. hai altre informazioni che io non ho?
<kah> ah scusa, pensavo si stesse connettendo con quella
<kah> da cui il ping timeout
<glpiana> kah, nel caso non ho capito quello che ha scritto n precedenza :P
<kah> avevo interpretato la cosa in chiave evil :P
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> gian_, ma eri collegato con la wifi?
<gian_> glpina ho fatto il comando da te indicato
<gian_> no adesso sono collegato tramite modem
<glpiana> gian_, oki, allora riapri il terminale e scrivi: lsmod | grep brcms
<glpiana> gian_, dimmi se elnca qualcosa
<gian_> non elenca nulla
<glpiana> gian_, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> gian_, se non dice nulla scrivi: dmesg | tail             e metti su pastebin
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711739/
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: iwconfig     e metti su pastebin
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711740/
<glpiana> gian_, oki, mi sa che sto driver non gli piace. scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> gian_, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<glpiana> gian_, quindi ridai: iwconfig
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711742/
<glpiana> gian_, oki, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711745/
<gian_> comunque come ho toccato il pulsante della wi-fi si è disconnesso anche se indicava spento
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: rfkill list
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711747/
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: sudo unblock all
<glpiana> gian_, no, segato il comando
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: sudo rfkill ublock all
<glpiana> gian_, poi scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711752/
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: sudo rmmod hp_wmi
<glpiana> gian_, poi ridai: rfkill list
<glpiana> dimmi se ci sono ancora "yes"
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711757/
<glpiana> gian_, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711758/
<glpiana> gian_, sudo rmmod brcmsmac
<glpiana> gian_, poi: sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<glpiana> poi dai: dmesg | tail
<gian_> scusa era per me anche quel comando dmesg | tail ?
<glpiana> gian_, sì
<glpiana> e mostrami l'output
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711759/
<glpiana> gian_, sudo iwlist scan
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711761/
<glpiana> che palle.
<glpiana> gian_, premi il tasto della wifi, e poi dmesg | tail
<glpiana> gian_, guardo ancora questo poi devo assentarmi per un po'
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711762/
<glpiana> non cambia nulla.
<glpiana> gian_, io torno dopo, tu intanto riavvia in modo che il wifi sia funzionante
<glpiana> a poi
<gian_> premendo il pulsante la luce rimane sempre arancione
<gian_> ok
<kuix> buon di :)
<kuix> ragazzi ho il seguente problema: ho un .iso lo monto con Furious Iso Mount apro e ho in installer.sh ma mi dice che non è eseguibile... come posso renderlo eseguibile? se faccio destro e proprietà non me lo fa cambiare causa credo sia una iso.... grazie :)
<peppe> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest20863> ragazzi come faccio a creare una rete tra 2 pc aventi ubuntu? ho provato a impostare gli indirizzi ip manulamente ma non funziona
<Guest20863> in rete trovo solo come fare tra ubuntu e win....
<Guest20863> ragazzi come faccio a creare una rete tra 2 pc aventi ubuntu? ho provato a impostare gli indirizzi ip manulamente ma non funziona, come posso fare?^
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> quando ho cercato di aggiornare il pacchetto lingue in italiano mi ha dato errore e consigliato di fare queesta operazione, è normale? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alessandro_> qualcuno presente in canale è su #xubuntu-it ? è su invito :)
<Alex92> buongiorno, qualcuno per caso sa dove si trova l'opzione per abilitare l'arrotolamento delle finestre col doppio click? Non riesco più a trovarla!!
<zul_> chi mi sa aiutare nella risoluzione di un problema di configurazione tra ubuntu 10.04 e rails 3.1?
<Brutus-> zul_, meglio se vai sul canale di rails
<zul_> ok ci provo
<zul_> #rails no?
<Brutus-> zul_, #RubyOnRails
<ptux> salve a tutti
<Brutus-> Alex92, sul mio ubuntu non vedo quell'effetto.
<Brutus-> fra l'elenco
<ptux> sto scaricando da ieri la iso di ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso, e l'ho scaricata almeno tre volte.
<zul_> ah ok
<ptux> il fatto è che al controllo md5sum il risultato è sempre diverso da quello dichiarato.
<ptux> che succede alle iso di ubuntu?
<Brutus-> alecv, non è su invito
<Alex92> Brutus-: io nell'11.04 ricordo di aver trovato l'opzione per far sì che quando uno faceva il doppio click non si massimizzava la finestra ma si arrotolava, solo che adesso non ricordo più dove si trova =S
<alecv> Brutus-,  si a me dice su invito
<alecv> * Impossibile entrare in #xubuntu-it (L'accesso al canale è solamente su invito).
<Brutus-> alecv, scusa, mi sono confuso con il canale xubuntu
<ptux> alecv, confermo.
<alecv> chissà perchè su invito
<alecv> asd
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Brutus-> ciao jester-
<jester-> aoiò Brutus- c'è un canale xubuntu-it?
<alecv> cosi pare jester-
<jester-> è abusivo
<Brutus-> jester-, non lo vedo nell'elenco dei canali di freenode. In altri server non so
<ptux> nessuno ha problemi di md5sum della iso della nuova ubuntu?
<jester->  Cannot join #xubuntu-it (Channel is invite only).
<jester-> lo famo segare
<Brutus-> lol
<alecv> lol
<alecv> ho istallato xubuntu in italiano
<jester-> Brutus-: per accordi canoincal, che caccia money a freenode, non ci possono essere ubuntu-it & co se non ufficiali
<jester-> alecv: come lè
<Brutus-> jester-, ah non lo sapevo
<jester-> oggià
<alecv> all'avvio del sistema operativo mi dice hce ci sono degli errori nel pacchetto della lingua e riscaricare il pacchetto, ma non riesco a cambiarlo O.o
<alecv> jester-,  è carino, almeno è come ubuntu, bodhi ha le finestre diverse etc, quindi non sempre mi ritrovavo con le quide x ubuntu
<jester-> in generale per tutti i canali con ubuntu come nome, a meno che li apri come ##ubuntu-sticass
<alecv> ora riprovo a installare la stampante.
<Brutus-> mamma Canonical
<alecv> jester-,  avevo tolto adobe acrobat reader da bodhi, ma mi aveva tolto pure la stampante O.o
<Guest20863> ragazzi come faccio a creare una rete tra 2 pc aventi ubuntu? ho provato a impostare gli indirizzi ip manulamente ma non funziona, come posso fare?
<kah> Guest20863: spero che li hai impostati diversi, e sulla stessa rete
<Alex92> nessuno sa dove posso trovare l'opzione per attivare l'arrotolamento delle finestre col doppio click??
<jester-> Guest20863: installa system-config samba su entrambi e usalo per settare la lan
<Guest20863> 192.168.1.1 e 192.168.1.2 subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<jester-> system-config-samba
<Guest20863> su uno ho ubuntu in live xké voglio copiare i dati, è per questo che voglio fare la rete
<alecv> cmq jester-  io ho un adm sempron e 256 mb di ram, x ora xubuntu gira bene, naviga e uso xchat, ora vedo x i pdf ;9
<jester-> Guest20863: 1.1 è riservato per gateway cioè il rutter  cosi come 0.1
<Guest20863> quindi provo 2 e 3=
<Guest20863> ?
<jester-> alecv: ho provato a stampare con adobe e con la hp 4500 stampa, vedi magari nelle impostazioni di adobe
<alecv> jester-,  adobe ce l'avevo su bodhi linux (basato su ubuntu 10.04) ora sono passato a xubuntu devo reistallarla, forse mi da meno noie :)
<jester-> alecv: intendo acroread
<alecv> di jester-
<alecv> una domanda, ora se voglio eliminare la partizione con su sopra bodhilinux, posso toglierla senza modificare grub o devo modificarlo?
<kah> Guest20863: ma le macchine sono attaccate ad un router o sono collegate solo tra loro?
<Guest20863> sono collegate con cavo lan, sono 2 macchine
<kah> si pingano?
<jester-> alecv: grub centra con la partizione da cui è installato, poi brasi le altre e se dentro c'era un os da sudo update-grub che lo toglie dalla lista non trovandolo piu
<gian_> scusate ma in ubuntu 11.10 è sparita la voce in cui si potevano cambiare i privilegi degli utenti?
<alecv> un'altra cosa, con bodhi andavo in file sistem/media/ e trovavo tutte le partizioni presenti nei tre dischi fissi, ora non li vedo con xubuntu, perchè? O.o
<alecv> brasi'
<Guest20863> imposto da connessioni di rete -> via cavo gli inidirizzi che ti ho detto prima?
<alecv> faccio il brasato? asd :)
<jester-> alecv: ninsi di xubuntu m in nautilus le vedi nella finestra a sinistra e le monti al click
<jester-> Guest20863: non mettere 1.1 a una scheda di rete, parti con 1.2
<Guest20863> ok
<jester-> Guest20863: e usa system-config-asmba per configurare la lan
<alecv> ninsi?
<jester-> Guest20863: 1.2 ip primo pc 1.3 il secondo e via dicendo
<jester-> alecv: nonso
<alecv> io ho catfish, con quello ho montato una partizione
<Guest20863> ok ma posso usare system-config-asmba con ubuntu live?
<Shaoul> buongiorno
<Shaoul> il pc non mi esegue più nessun suono di notifica effettuo l'accesso con le versioni unity 3d o gnome
<jester-> Guest20863: comunque funza anche il dhcp e usa il nome del pc per identificare
<jester-> Guest20863: sulla live da cd?
<Shaoul> mentre se accedo con unity 2d o gnome classic sembra funzionare tutto tranquillamente
<Shaoul> cosa può essere successo?
<Guest20863> si, su 1 macchina ubuntu è installato sull'altra è su live cd
<Guest20863> quindi come faccio a metterli in rete?
<Guest20863> ho modificato da connessioni, ma i 2 pc pare non si vedano
<jester-> Shaoul: foese unity e shell sono buggati
<Shaoul> e cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> Guest20863: fai una prova, rimetti il dhcp vai con system-config e vedi
<Guest20863> ok
<jester-> Guest20863: non so se da live funza, ma che ci devi fare con la n da cdlive
<glpiana> gian_, hai riavviato?
<kah> ehm, ma senza server dhcp chi glielo assegna l'ip?
<gian_> si ho riavviato e la wi-fi è in funzione
<Guest20863> devo recuperare dati dall'hd xké windows non parte proprio
<glpiana> gian_, facciamo una prova?
<Guest20863> quindi a metodo metto automatico dhcp, giusto?
<gian_> ok
<glpiana> gian_, scrivi: sudo rmmod hp_wmi
<gian_> ok fatto
<Guest20863> dove trovo system-config-asmba?
<glpiana> gian_, ora prova a vedere se pigiando il tasto ne perdi il controllo
<Shaoul_> cosa posso fare per sistemare la cosa?
<glpiana> Guest20863, dallo nel terminalee se non ce l'hai installalo, ma è samba non asmba
<gian__> glpiana ho perso l'utilizzo del wi-fi e adesso sono con modem
<glpiana> gian__, niente, neanche questa va
<Guest20863> non è installato nella macchina
<jester-> Guest20863: lo trovi in apt
<jester-> Guest20863: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<glpiana> gian__, vai in impostazioni di sistema -> driver aggiuntivi
<gian__> si ci sono
<glpiana> gian__, che ti dice lì?
<gian__> non è attivata
<glpiana> gian__, leggimi tutto o prendi direttamente la schermata e mostramela
<glpiana> !image | gian__
<ubottu-it> gian__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> gian__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest20863> ok installato
<Guest20863> adesso sulla macchina in live cd come faccio ad installarlo?
<Shaoul_> come posso risolvere il problema con unity 3d o gnome shell?
<glpiana> Shaoul_, non è cge ripetendo continuamente la domanda ottieni qualcosa
<glpiana> Shaoul_, se nessuno ti risponde in ,merito è perchè non si conosce la risposta
<Shaoul_> si scusa, ok
<Shaoul_> ma altri hanno rilevato un problema simile al mio?
<gian__> glpiana scusami ma vedo che è stata tolta l'icona cattura immagine
<glpiana> non mi pare Shaoul_
<glpiana> gian__, cerca "schermata"
<gian__> http://imagebin.org/179625
<glpiana> gian__, prova ad attivarli
<gian__> ok, attivato, ma non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> gian__, riavvia che vediamo
<gian__> ok
<Guest20863> adesso sulla macchina in live cd come faccio ad installarlo?
<jester-> Guest20863: se sei in internet fai uguale
<jester-> se no lo sei so cazzi
<Guest20863> allora sono cazzi xké nel momento in cui lo collego ad internet il touchpad non funziona più, la freccetta si blocca
<jester-> Guest20863: se non sei in internet guarda /etc/samba/smb.conf della macchina configurata
<gian_> ho riavviato e la wi-fi è attiva ma con pulsante hardware spento
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<glpiana> gian_, ok, nel temrinale: sudo iwlist scan
<Guest20863> cosa devo fare?
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711805/
<glpiana> gian_, oki, funziona. passami lsmdo
<glpiana> gian_, scusa, lsmod
<keba_> ciao...sapete come aprire piu' finestre in VLC per vedere contemporaneamente piu' video?
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711806/
<kah> keba_: basta dirgli di permettere più istanze
<glpiana> gian_, oki, ora premi il tasto e dai dmesg | tail  ( se sei collegato col cavo)
<Guest20863> cosa devo fare adesso? ho aperto il file smb.conf
<keba_> Kah: ma nelle preferenze non e' spuntato "consenti una sola istanza"...quindi dovrei poter caricare piu' video ma non lo fa
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711808/
<glpiana> gian_, e si è spenta?
<gian_> ssi è spenta e non riesco a riaccenderla
<glpiana> gian_, prova con: sudo rfkill unblock all
<gian_> niente da fare
<rosico> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> gian_, ultimo tentativo: sudo rmmod hp_wmi
<rosico> jester-, è la sd a quanto pare, non mi fa scrivere neanche su un altra ubuntu su un altro pc
<gian_> adesso si è attivata, premendo il pulsantino, ma la lucetta rimane sempre arancione (spenta)
<Guest20863> cosa devo fare adesso? ho aperto il file smb.conf
<glpiana> gian_, ma non pensare alla lucetta. dobbiamo vedere se si riesce a spegnerla e riaccenderla
<keba_> Kah: purtroppo non si puo' piu' aprire piu' istanze...nelle vecchie versioni lo facevo....che peccato!
<glpiana> gian_, io proverei a mettere hp_wmi in blacklist
<gian_> ok, riesco ad accenderla e spegnerla
<glpiana> gian_, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> gian_, in fondo scrivi: blacklist hp_wmi
<glpiana> gian_, poi riavvii e vedi se tutto funziona correttamente
<glpiana> gian_, ma se edi che qualcosa non va, magari è il caso di toglierlo dal blacklist
<kah> keba_: io lo sto facendo or or
<kah> ora
<chiara> salve ho un problema ... mi è scomparso unity
<gian_> scusa il comando non ho capito
<kah> keba_: usa apri con...
<jester-> rosico: nemmeno da sudo?
<chiara> non vedo più il riguardo laterale
<glpiana> gian_, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     <--- serve per editare il file blacklist.conf
<rosico> jester-, francamente non ricordo
<jester-> rosico: prova
<rosico> appena fatta quella prova ho pensato a te ed ho spento
<jester-> e prova a vedere se ti scrive una usb
<rosico> al momento mi è impossibile, non ho a disposizione quel pc
<chiara> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià chiara
<rosico> sì su usb funzionava
<chiara> questa versione di ubuntu ... ha veramente un bel pò di problemi
<Guest20863> jester- cosa faccio ora? ho aperto il file smb.conf
<jester-> rosico: allora è la sd che è protetta se non scrive da sudo
<rosico> jester-, poco male, userò win per copiare su quella sd :D
<jester-> Guest20863: copialo nella live
<rosico> era solo per informarti ^^
<Guest20863> e dove lo salvo?
<jester-> Guest20863: e poi dai sudo service smb restart. lo salvi nello stesso phat di quello che copi ma nella / della live
<chiara> mi sa che abbandono unity e metto gnome classic
<rosico> chiara, anche mio fratello con unity ha avuto parecchi problemi
<chiara> ti dico che per avviare firefox ho creato un documento vuoto con il nome  .html
<chiara> come apro il terminale ...
<chiara> ci sono scorciatoie
<jester-> chiara: se hai il 3d prova gnome-shell
<rosico> chiara, prova ctrl+alt+T
<glpiana> chiara, o prova ubuntu-2d
<jester-> chiara: control-alt-f2 ti autentichi e poi sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session-fallback
<chiara> si infatti ora lo metto
<jester-> chiara: sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> chiara: sudo service lightdm start
<jester-> e scegli
<keba_> Kan : grazie mille...aprendolo al "contrario" funziona...ciao
<kah> keba_: oddio, come sarebbe a dire al contrario :D
<jester-> Guest20863: è sudo serice smbd restart per riavviare il erver
<chiara> avevo già scaricato la guida .... penso che per i tablet e netcomputer sia buono
<chiara> per i desktop no .... cmq è acerbo
<chiara> grazie rosico e jester-
<rosico> ^^
<keba_> Kan: dal di dietro...ahahahaha ;)
<rosico> un saluto a tutti ragazzi a presto
<jester-> chiara: con shell mi trovo bene sul netbook se ti funza fischia che ti incollo il ppa per le exstenzion
<keba_> ciaooo...buon pranzo !
<alecv> il programma di installazione ha rilevato che non sono attivati CUPS nel sistema. che vuol di? :)
<crazyduck> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/711827/ calibre dovrebbe leggere i file prc .... no?
<gian_> che fine ha fatto utenti e gruppi?
<jester-> alecv: facendo?
<alecv> installo il software della stampante
<alecv> da terminale avviando il sh
<alecv> e mi dice che il dpk è occupato?
<jester-> alecv: cups e cups-driver-gutenprint sono installati e il servizio cups è attivo?
<alecv> per me è arabo jester :)
<alecv> ho appena installato la versione desktop, immagino che ci siano tutti i file necessari per stampare ono ? O.o
<jester-> alecv: i pratica cups è il server di stampa
<alecv> tip samba?
<jester-> alecv: a meno che il deriver che hai messo punta al vecchio servizio
<jester-> di cui non ricordo il nome
<alecv> quindi cerco da synaptic cup?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> cups
<alecv> e poi un'asltra cosa ho usato sakis3g per utilizzare la chiavetta ZTE
<jester-> mai usato chiavette, sempre cellofoni come modem
<alecv> mi dice sempre che non è possibile smontare il device e mi da questo errore Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL. premo sempre ok ma mi si riapre. Chi glielo dice di smontarmi la usb? :)
<crazyduck> morale nessuno sa nulla dei  file prc
<chiara> rieccomi messo gnome classic .... è un pò diverso rispetto a prima
<jester-> chiara: eh le puse brut
<chiara> cmmq io ho un problema con l'audio ... non si può aumentare o diminuire
<chiara> dalla barra del volume
<chiara> cosa è puse brut?
<alecv> cups è installato
<jester-> chiara: piu brutto in milanese, qundi sei diggiù
<alecv> e anche cups-driver-gutenprint è installato
<alecv> ora frullo la lexmark per strada
<alecv> si offenderà la lexmark? tra l'altro mi deve chiamare il tecnico alle 14.30
<jester-> alecv: piati una hp officejet 4500 eth a 50 cocozze che ti va appena la togli dalla scatola con hplip-gui
<chiara> romana :-)
<alecv> jester-,  ma su bodhi (che è una versione di 10.04 lts) si è installata bene :)
<alecv> chiara, w ROMA :) peccato per i vandali
<chiara> cmq il problema audio è rimansto
<chiara> quindi non era problema di unity
<alecv> con quale comando avvio cups?
<jester-> alecv: il tecnico lo saprà come fare
<alecv> ma quarda, in chat l'operatore mi ha detto"ehm non sono pratica di linux"
<jester-> chiara: sei quello che usava il monitor tv?
<jester-> chiara: che era partito settando nvidia?
<chiara> si
<alecv> e quando mi hanno domandato x quale motivo contatttavo l'operatore ho messo Linux :)
<chiara> e cmq ... non si sente tramite vlc o lettore multimediale ...
<jester-> chiara: usi un canale non di defualt quindi setta la preferenze di vlc
<alecv> provo a riavviare
<chiara> l'audio lo sento con bansee o come si chiama
<alecv> a dopo
<chiara> e cmq mi funziona tramite firefox ecc.
<jester-> chiara: si vede che bansticass trova il canale audio giusto, quindi guarda nelle impostazioni cosa usa e poi setta di conseguenza vlc
<jester-> chiara: intendo le impostazioni del client non del sistema che funza
<chiara> ,mmm ok ...
<chiara> smanettiamo
<jester-> eh altrimenti linucs che cellhaiaffà
<chiara> per non avere i problemi che avevo su windows ... che fino ad ora non ho mai avuto :-( mi pento di aver aggiornato :-(
<Tdk200> Salve a tuttiii
<Tdk200> glpiana, volevo fare una domanda. io uso spesso una chat on line in flash ma usando linux la connessione stacca ogni 2 minuti
<Tdk200> non capisco il problema che ubuntu trova nell'accedervi
<Tdk200> da alcuni test che ho fatto tirandomi la chat sul pc fisso
<Tdk200> sembra che si dimentichi quando io faccio il login
<Tdk200> in questa chat
<Tdk200> ma su win nn accadeva
<Tdk200> come posso fare?? posso passare a qualcuno i file che ho tirato giù da questa chat??
<chiara> rieccomi .. jester- cmq il problema è che il volume generale ...
<Tdk200> per dare un'occhio al codice html ed a quello flash della chat?
<glpiana> Tdk200, che flash usi?
<chiara> quello accanto al wi-fi ... non è regolabile
<Tdk200> l'ultimo aggiornato
<Tdk200> la chat noto che richiede il 10
<glpiana> Tdk200, la versione please
<zak> ciao a tutti
<Tdk200> aspè che controllo
<chiara> ok risolto
<Tdk200> da terminale posso verificare??
<glpiana> Tdk200, sì, dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | Tdk200
<ubottu-it> Tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> Tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711847/
<chiara> che differenza c'è tra gnome shell e gnome classic?
<glpiana> Tdk200, ok, non so dirti
<glpiana> chiara, l'interfaccia
<Tdk200> posso passarti la chat che uso?
<Tdk200> ho scaricato i file
<Tdk200> per leggerne il codice
<Tdk200> ma nn vedo problemi
<glpiana> Tdk200, lol
<chiara> si ... immagino ... ma c'è tanta differenza? ... per averlo come la vecchia interfaccia ...
<chiara> che si potevano personalizzare in tutto
<glpiana> chiara, non c'è più questa possibilità
<Tdk200> lol sarebbe posso?
<glpiana> Tdk200, una risata :)
<massimo18> lol
<Tdk200> a capisco
<Tdk200> quindi nn posso
<glpiana> Tdk200, vuoi passare del codice a me? io non ci capisco nulla di codice ;)
<chiara> che cosa triste :-( ... ora non mi posso più vantare con le amiche :-( ma è una cosa momentanea ...
<Tdk200> a
<Tdk200> :S
<chiara> giusto ditemi di si
<chiara> :-)
<Tdk200> ma credo sia programmazione spicciola
<Tdk200> se la capisco io
<Tdk200> sia flash che html
<massimo18> Tdk200, ma se hai il codice della chat mica lo puoi modificare tu visto che sarà su qualche server
<Tdk200> si ma quando lo avvio me lo avvia in locale
<Tdk200> se modifico quello nn dovrei toccare quello sul server credo che così dovrebbe
<Tdk200> massimo18, ne capisci tu di codice?
<massimo18> no
<Tdk200> lo avvia nel browser con indirizzo locale
<Tdk200> e mi connette cmq alla chat on line
<glpiana> !chat | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chiara> scusate ... ma non c'è un modo per aumentare i caretteri?
<glpiana> chiara, vai sulle impostazioni di sistema e vedi cosa riesci a modificare
<chiara> poco e nulla .. io ho un monitor da 40 pollici ... e non vedo una cippalippa :_)
<chiara> se mi metto sul divano
<chiara> (ovviamente escludendo i browser con gli zoom
<Mauy> ciao anche oggi ho bisogno di una mano devo cercare allinterno di un hdd tutti i file .mp3 so come fare e li ho trovati il problema è che finata la ricerca vorrei vedere il percorso di ogni file e magari poterli ordinare per percorso in modo da capire dove sono salvati e poter cosi copiare le singole cartelle
<shottyno> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare i driver per la scheda GMA500??
<glpiana> Mauy, che strumento di ricerca hai usato?
<Mauy> il cerca di ubuntu
<glpiana> Mauy, cioè?
<Mauy> sto lavorando su un altro pc con una live
<glpiana> Mauy, se usi cerca file te li da i percorsi
<Mauy> cioè clicco sul disco che mi interessa faccio click sulla lente e inserisco.mp3 nella ricerca
<glpiana> Mauy, no, usa cerca file e specifica il percorso all'interno del quale vuoi effettuare la ricerca
<Mauy> ok dove lo trovo?
<Mauy> forese ho trovato
<glpiana> Mauy, sotto accessori
<shottyno> raga perchè se provo a scaricare i driver emgd da dropbox mi da errore 404?? xD
<glpiana> shottyno, non saranno più presenti su dropbox
<Mauy> si grazie trovato
<shottyno> glpiana ma ovunque cerco mi rimandano sempre al link di dropbox..non li trovo da nessuna parte :S
<glpiana> shottyno, scrivi nel temrinale: lspci | grep -i vga       e fa vedere che esce
<Mauy> si ma non mi da il percorso!
<glpiana> Mauy, allora non è la stessa cosa
<glpiana> Mauy, hai preso cerca file da applicazioni accessori?
<glpiana> shottyno, non in privato per cortesia, scrivi qui
<Mauy> ok me lo da è solo la live con la risoluzione bassa e non vedevo la barra di scorrimento
<shottyno> ook scusa :)
<shottyno> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<glpiana> shottyno, che problemi hai con sta scheda?
<shottyno> ho provato in precedenza ad installare i driver psb ma dopo il reboot non si vedeva più nulla
<glpiana> chiara, installati gnome-tweak-tool
<shottyno> quindi avevo pensato di provare con i driver emgd
<glpiana> shottyno, sì, ma che problema hai con sta scheda, a parte che vuoi installare driver?
<shottyno> che lo schermo si vede male :) opaco e quando scorro una finestra va tutto a scatti
<glpiana> shottyno, che interfaccia usi?
<glpiana> gian_, funziona ora?
<shottyno> 10.04
<glpiana> shottyno, con gli effetti attivi?
<zak> ho rimosso unity-2d e i vari pacchetti correlati....ma libunity6 lo devo tenere? se lo rimuovo si porta dietro anche brasero e nautilus e svariata altra roba.
<shottyno> nono praticamente l'ho installato ieri, quindi sarà tutto di defult :S
<glpiana> zak, a che pro hai eliminato quei pacchetti?
<glpiana> shottyno, vai su sistema preferenze aspetto
<shottyno> si sono disattivati
<zak> glpiana: preferisco la mia interfaccia personalizzata...uso jwm di solito :D
<glpiana> zak, sì ma non capisco perchè levare i pacchetti, a meno di problemi di spazio su disco
<gian_> glpiana ti devo ringranziare, adesso funziona, posso accendere e spegnere dal pulsante il wi-fi e quando spengo e riaccendo la lucetta diventa pure blu
<glpiana> gian_, ce l'abbiamo fatta :D
<zak> ho *sempre* problemi di spazio...
<gian_> sei un grande ;D
<glpiana> zak, libunity6 - binding to get places into the launcher - shared library
<glpiana> zak, avendo levato tutto tanto vale levare anche questa. ma perchè non partire da una  minimale a questo punto?
<zak> gia'...di solito parto da xubuntu...ma avevo problemi alla rete e solo un cd di ubuntu. quello che non capisco e' il fatto che nautilus, brasero ed altri pacchetti nome dipendano da libunity :/
<shottyno> glpiana allora provo ad attivare gli effetti??
<glpiana> shottyno, se va a scatti senza effetti penso possa solo peggiorare con gli effetti
<shottyno> glpiana quindi devo solo aspettare che il link torni a funzionare? :S
<glpiana> zak, sicuro?
<zak> glpiana: cosi' sostiene synaptic
<glpiana> zak, apt-cache depends non lo elenca
<glpiana> shottyno, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo questa l'hai vista?
<shottyno> glpiana questa non l'avevo vista, però comunque ho provato a installare questi driver e dopo il reset lo schermo lampeggiava all'infinito :S
<glpiana> shottyno, boh, leggi la guida e poi valuta che fare
<shottyno> glpiana ti ringrazio :) Provo a reinstallare questo driver...sperando che vada...incrociamo le dita :) :)
<glpiana> shottyno, se hai problemi torna
<zzz> ciao ... sono nuovo ... cercavo informazioni sulla risoluzione dei probblemi di ubuntu 11.10 con le schede nvidia
<shottyno> certo :) comunque in caso lo schermo dovesse disattivarsi...come faccio per avviare in "modalità provvisoria"?? :)
<glpiana> zzz, che problemi?
<zzz> ho installato la nuova versione ... 11.10 e col doppio monitor mi sono accorto che non va
<glpiana> shottyno,  passi da recovery
<zzz> praticamenti 2 notti insonni di prove
<glpiana> zzz, usando nvidia-settings?
<shottyno> glpiana ok grazie ancora :) ora provo :P
<zzz> le ho provate tutte consultando anche i forum italiani e stranieri siamo a migliaia a dover rinunciare all'aggiornamento
<zak> glpiana: grazie per l'attenzione...approfondiro' in seguito...ora devo riavviare. ciao a tutti :D
<nicola> potete dirmi qual'è la differenza tra la scelta Ubuntu e Ubuntu 2d
<kah> gli effetti?
<zzz> avete novità .... notizie di nuovi driver che risolvono il probblema nvidia
<glpiana> nicola, uno usa unity3d e l'altro unity2d, per cui il secondo va senza accelerazione 3d
<glpiana> zzz, scrivi solo o leggi anche?
<zzz> scusa glpiana ... ma ti ho risposto ... ho provato in tutti i modi
<glpiana> zzz, e su nvidia-settings il secondo monitor non viene riconosciuto?
<zzz> certo che no
<nicola> un'altra domanda, come mai quando scrivo in chat mi compaiono le righe rosse sotto le parole come se fossero errate?
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> nicola, che cosa usi come programma di chat?
<glpiana> zzz, come sono collegati i due schermi e che driver stai usando
<nicola> xchat
<zzz> ok scusate ... li ho provati tutti i driver ed i collegamenti ... adesso pranzo poi se non ci sono nuove installo mind o debian
<glpiana> zzz, quindi sei venuto a dirci che pranzi e poi installi un altro sistema?
<glpiana> !chat | zzz
<ubot-it> zzz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> zzz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> nicola, sicuro di aver scelto italiano come lingua?
<zzz> presto maturerà anche la 11.10 e solo allora è il caso di riprovare
<glpiana> !chat | zzz
<nicola> si, anche perchè è da adesso che mi fa sto problema
<massimo18> nicola, spiega meglio quando non lo faceva?
<zzz> scusa gl piana mi sono espresso con molta fretta .... volevo salutare ed avvisare che faccio pausa pranzo e poi ritorno
<massimo18> nicola, e cosa hai fatto prima che ti dasse questo problema?
<zzz> ciao a presto
<glpiana> *desse
<gian_> niente, ho controllato adesso il supporto lingue e risulta tutto installato
<glpiana> gian_, usi xchat o xchat-gnome?
<gian_> xchat avviato da applicazioni
<glpiana> gian_, controlla il pacchetto: dpkg -l | grep xchat
<glpiana> chiara, hai letto che ti ho scritto prima?
<chiara> ciao glpiana e jester- sempre io la rompiscatole
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711884/
<chiara> no si è riavvito
<chiara> cmq http://www.informarmy.com/2011/10/come-personalizzare-lightdm.html
<chiara> googlando ho trovato questo
<glpiana> chiara, ti ho scritto di installare gnome-tweak-tools
<chiara> solo che riguarda unity ... ora che ho gnome classic non c'è un file da editare
<glpiana> chiara, ti permette di intervenire su un po' di roba, tra cui la dimensione dei caratteri
<chiara> :-) proviamo
<chiara> lo trovo nel repo
<glpiana> sì
<glpiana> scusa, tool non tools
<chiara> perchè
<chiara> ha ecco
<chiara> ora và
<chiara> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<glpiana> gian_, apri il supporto lingue
<gian_> ok dimmi
<glpiana> italiano è la prima scelta?
<gian_> si, c'è italiano e dopo inglese
<bobbybong> hi
<glpiana> gian_, strano comuqnue. dovrebbe essere in italiano a questo punto
<chiara> grazie glpiana ... ma se io volessi aggiungere una barra si può fare?
<gian_> non so, perchè il pacchetto italiano l'avevo scaricato dopo l'installazione 11.10
<glpiana> chiara, non credo
<glpiana> gian_, hai già riavviato dopo l'installazione di tale pacchetto?
<chiara> e togliere un'icona che ho trasinato per sbaglio?
<chiara> accanto a applicazione risorse?
<gian_> si ho riavviato
<glpiana> chiara, davvero no so dirti
<glpiana> gian_, boh
<chiara> grazie .... cmq uso ubuntu dalla 6.04 ... ed è la priama volta che mi delude :_(
<glpiana> chiara, quello è gnome. ubuntu si è semplicemente adeguato alla nuova versione
<bobbybong> chiara, provare kubuntu :)
<chiara> ogni volta era una gioia per gli occhi .... e per la semplicità :-) questa volta ...
<gian_> percaso sai che fine ha fatto la voce Utenti e Gruppi per poter aggiungere privilegi e altro?
<chiara> kubuntu? .... io l'ho provato una volta alla versione 8 mi sembra l'ho tolto dopo 2 secondi ... era bello ... ma abbastanza incasinato
<chiara> .... ora come è?
<bobbybong> a me piace
<glpiana> gian_, se nella dashscrivi utenti dovrebbe sucirti
<glpiana> chiara, bobbybong , per cortesia, parlatene su #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> ok
<chiara> ok parliamo in privato :-)
<gian_> si, l'ho fatto ma mi fa solo cambiare nome o psw,  io voglio mettere delle spunte riguardo dei privilegi su programmi, ma manca la voce dove andare
<glpiana> gian_, no, quello che hai aperto tu è account utente
<gian_> scrivendo utenti non mi compare nulla, solo account utente
<glpiana> gian_, nel temrinale scrivi: users-admin
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<alecv> ho appena installato xubuntu 10.04 lts ma aimè non riesco a far funzionare CUPS
<gian_> mi dice che non è installato
<glpiana> gian_, installa gnome-system-tools
<glpiana> alecv, spiega
<alecv> riavviando il servizio mi da il seguente errore :alessandro@xubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<alecv> [sudo] password for alessandro:
<alecv>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<alecv> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<alecv> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<alecv>                                                                          [ OK ]
<FloodBotIt2> alecv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> alecv, non si incolla il canale
<glpiana> e non è una novità
<alecv> siccome me lo dava su una riga sola non credevo mi sparasse 7 riche :)
<glpiana> alecv, ps aux | grep cups
<alecv> fatto glpiana
<alecv> cosa avrei fatto cosi?
<glpiana> !paste | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/711898/
<glpiana> alecv, sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<alecv> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<glpiana> alecv, di nuovo ps aux | grep cups
<alecv> fatto
<alecv> come la copia di prima
<gian_> ok ho risolto, ma come mai non hanno messo alcuni programmi da default
<glpiana> gian_, e che ne so :)
<alecv> non c'è verso di far partire cups? Uff
<tiber_> pika ciao :-)
<gian_> giusto ; ) ciao
<alecv> glpiana,  ripeto ps aux |grep cups?
<tiber_> qcn che ancora usa i floppy ?
<glpiana> alecv, no, dai sudo service cups start
<glpiana> !qualcuno | tiber_
<ubot-it> tiber_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ubottu-it> tiber_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alecv> Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<alecv> stesso errore
<tiber_> riesco a montare i dischetti col comando mount ma non riesco ad accedere da nautilus
<tiber_> no media found
<alecv> glpiana, reistallo tutto? :)
<alecv> glpiana, io ho xubuntu non so se cambia qualcosa
<glpiana> alecv, prova a dare sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<alecv> glpiana, starei reinstallando cosa? :D
<glpiana> alecv, dpkg
<alecv> ha finito
<glpiana> alecv, sudo service cups start
<alecv> glpiana,   * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                          [ OK
<glpiana> alecv, a posto
<alecv> e poi è ritornato ad alessandro@  $
<alecv> e perchè non vedo la stampante e da stampa azzz
<glpiana> tiber_, fai vedere, tramite pastebin, il contenuto di /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !paste | tiber_
<ubot-it> tiber_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> tiber_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> finalmente la stampante è pronta a stampareeeee grazie mille glpiana  :DDD
<glpiana> alecv, reinstalla la stampante
<glpiana> bon, a posto
<alecv> nono mi è apparsa una finestrella pop up che mi dice che la stampante è stata aggiunta :D
<alecv> bon?
<alecv> sei friulano?
<tiber_> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0   auto    rw,user,utf8,noauto 0     0
<glpiana> !chat | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubottu-it> alecv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> tiber_, ls /media
<tiber_> floppy    floppy0
<alecv> ultima cosa glpiana da xubuntu se vado nel file sisem/media/ non vedo i dischi montati (come invece accadeva con bodhi linux), sapresti dirmi in cosa sbaglio=
<glpiana> alecv, non so cosa sia sisem/media/
<alecv> sistem
<alecv> :)
<glpiana> tiber_, nautilus che errore ti da?
<glpiana> alecv, la directory è /media non system/media
<alecv> file sistem/media dovrei trovare i vari dischi sda1 2 3
<tiber_> non apre floppy drive ... mi compare l'icona di un dischetto ... ma devo montare fd0u1440 e non fd0
<alecv> nn sapevo che si scrivesse cosi :) ma non ci sono i dischi rigidi del pc (sono tre)
<glpiana> tiber_, hai già provato a commentare la riga del floppy in fstab?
<tiber_> no
<glpiana> tiber_, prova e vedi se va (dopo riavvio)
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: mount       nel temrinale e metti su apstebin
<tiber_> la cosa stana è che formatta e forma il fs se uso fd0 ... ma poi non lo monta
<alecv> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/711917/
<glpiana> alecv, non ci sono dischi montati
<alecv> glpiana, ma con cat li vedo e copio i file O.o
<glpiana> alecv, ti ripeto che non hai dischi montati al momento
<alecv> catfish se lo apro e faccio cerca in mi da la lista di tutte le partizioni. Come le monto?
<tiber_> no media in drive
<glpiana> tiber_, mentre il floppino è dentro?
<tiber_> si
<tiber_> si accende la luce e fa il rumore però
<glpiana> tiber_, lsmod | grep floppy   ti da floppy?
<tiber_> moment...please
<tiber_> si... 54311 0
<glpiana> tiber_, non so dirti e nemmeno posso provare, che qui il floppy non ce l'ho
<tiber_> ok thx
<alecv> glpiana,  e come li monto i dischi? quando avvio il pc la scheda madre li riconosce tutti e tre
<tiber_> bye
<glpiana> alecv, cliccandoci sopra da nautilus ad esempio
<alecv> lo devo installare nautilus, vero?
<glpiana> alecv, scusa, hai detto che hai xubuntu. lo fai da thunar
<alecv> è installato ma non lo vedo nella lista delle applicazioni O.o
<glpiana> alecv, file manager qualunque cosa tu utilizzi
<alecv> file manager
<alecv> apro la cartella mount e ci vedo solo il floppy :)
<alecv> come incollo le immagini? come era il sito?
<HoldenC> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubottu-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alecv> grazie HoldenC
<alecv> glpiana, ecco cosa vedo io dal file manager di xubuntu http://imagebin.org/179639
<alecv> e rispetto alla distro che usavo prima, non ci sono i dischi da montare :D
<nicotano> salve
<paolo_> dove posso trovare   aircrack.mc?
<corsairtux> sapete come impostare la luminosità dello schermo da terminale?
<corsairtux> ho installato xbacklight ma non sembra funzionare
<amd> avete notizie su nuovi driver Nvidia x ubuntu 11.10 ?
<corsairtux> amd,  in che senso?
<amd> ho installato 11.10 ma vedo che assieme a me in tantissimi abbiamo probblemi
<corsairtux> io con i driver nvidia al momento non ho riscontrato problemi...
<corsairtux> amd, che generi di problemi hai?
<amd> nel forum nessuno riesce a superali
<cristian_c> corsairtux, guarda in /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<amd> io non riesco a gestire 2 monitor
<corsairtux> amd,  io non ho provato due schermi.. cmq ho visto dal pannello nvidia che attualmente ho i driver 280
<corsairtux> ma sul sito nvidia sono disponibili i 285
<corsairtux> prova quelli...
<corsairtux> cristian_c, cos'è un file di configurazione?
<amd> tu che pc usi?
<corsairtux> amd,  un notebook.. che vuoi sapere di preciso?
<cristian_c> corsairtux, intanto guarda
<corsairtux> ok
<Guest41974> ciao amici
<corsairtux> cristian_c, non esiste quel path
<Guest41974> qualcuno mi può dire dove posso trovare i driver per stampanti multifunzione canon ?
<Guest41974> grazie
<cristian_c> corsairtux, fino a dove riesci ad arrivare nel filesystem?
<corsairtux> /proc/acpi/
<cristian_c> Guest41974, hai cercato sul wiki?
<Guest41974> hai ragione devo dare un occhio li
<Guest41974> sul sito
<amd> corsairtux ... hai aggiornato a 11.10 ?
<Guest41974> parlano di driver linux
<Guest41974> ma non li vedo
<corsairtux> amd, no ho installato da 0
<nicotano> Guest41974, qui ci sono le guide per alcuni modelli http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Guest41974> grazie
<amd> io ho provato entrambe, ma non c'è proprio possibilità di uscirne
<corsairtux> non so al momento non ho la possibilità di provare uno schermo esterno..
<corsairtux> puoi provare ad installare quelli del sito nvidia
<amd> non compaiono nemmeno i menu x espendere o duplicare il monitor
<cristian_c> corsairtux, ls /proc/acpi
<cristian_c> corsairtux, su pastebin
<corsairtux> ok un momento
<corsairtux> è solo una riga la posto quì :
<corsairtux> ac_adapter  battery  button  event  wakeup
<corsairtux> amd, cioè in nvidia-setting non c'è la scheda per gestire i monitor esterni?
<amd> si, manca completamente
<corsairtux> da me c'è alla voce X Server Display Configuration
<amd> che versione hai installato?
<corsairtux> ubuntu 11.10
<amd> con i proprietari?
<corsairtux> si
<corsairtux> versione del driver 280.13
<amd> quale precisamente?
<amd> ok la provo pensavo di averle provate tutte ... notte di domenica fino alle 5
<amd> notte di lunedi fino alle 4
<cristian_c> corsairtux, puoi provare con xgamma
<amd> ok grazie e scusami se stacco corro a provare
<corsairtux> ok..
<corsairtux> figurati
<corsairtux> adesso provo
<amd> xgamma ? ... cos'è?
<corsairtux> amd,  c'è l'aveva con me...
<corsairtux> cristian_c,  adesso devo staccare provo ed in caso richiedo tra l'altro devo leggere bene il man
<corsairtux> ciao e grazie!
<amd> scusa corsairtux ... cos'è xgamma?
<parik70> ciao a tutti: ho il seguente problema: da quando (ieri)ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10 NON riesco+ad entrare; dopo boot, m'appare la finestra di logi, inserisco la vecchia password, si muove qualcosa MA POI ritorna alla STESSA finestra di login :-( 1mano per favore!!!
<davide_> ho un problema con il mio portatile, se imposto una risoluzione minore di 1300x800 vengono tagliati 3 cm di schermo a destra e a sinistra che restano neri (uso ubuntu 11.04)
<xfactor> buonasera
<xfactor> ho provato xubuntu su una vecchia macchina con 256 mb di ram, mi trovo bene ma l'unica cosa che non riesco a montare le partizioni nel suo file manager
<cristian_c> davide_, qual'è la risoluzione del tuo monitor?
<cristian_c> xfactor, quali partizioni?
<davide_> adesso è 800x600 ma mi lascia neri 3 cm a dx e sx del monitor
<xfactor> ho istallato 4 dischi fissi
<cristian_c> parik70, sicuro sia la password giusta? :D
<cristian_c> davide_, quella sulla scatola :D
<xfactor> che hanno varie partizioni es sda 1 sda 2 sda 3 etc sdb sdc
<xfactor> quando apro thunar non li vedo a sinistra
<parik70> cristian_c sì, purtroppo. il bello è che se entro come "ospite" funziona ubuntu.
<cristian_c> xfactor, quindi da sda a sdd?
<xfactor> si
<davide_> è 4:3 un 17 pollici (in che senso risoluzione sulla scatola?)
<cristian_c> parik70, come ospite riesci a dare comandi da root?
<xfactor> con l'altra distro che avevo provato in precedenza, le partizioni da montare le trovavo a sinistra del programma di file manager
<cristian_c> davide_, tutti i monitor hanno la loro risoluzione nativa scritta sulla scatola ;)
<davide_> ok, ora la cerco
<parik70> cristian_c 1attimo
<cristian_c> xfactor, eh, ma sei passato da nautilus a thunar :)
<xfactor> e che differenza fa? :)
<davide_> sulla scatola del mio laptop dice solo schermo: 16:9 al led
<cristian_c> xfactor, è un file manager diverso
<davide_> è un samsung r730
<xfactor> e come faccio a vedere sda sdd?
<cristian_c> davide_, non vi è scritta anche la risoluzione?
<xfactor> su xubuntu posso installare nautilus ? :)
<cristian_c> xfactor, sì, che puoi, ma le partizioni le puoi montare anche in thunar
<cristian_c> l'ambiente grafico è diverso
<davide_> cristian_c: proprio no, sulla scatola non è scritta
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> davide_, è una cosa davvero strana
<cristian_c> anche il piùscadente degli lcd ce l'ha scritta sulla scatola la risluzione
<xfactor> e come? perchè se uso catfish per la ricerca dei file e faccio una ricerca localizzata e scelgo da quale destinazione ricercare il file, vedo tutte le partizioni :D
<cristian_c> *risoluzione
<davide_> cristian_c: cerco su internet
<davide_> cristian_c: su internet dice 1600x900
<cristian_c> scusate, al telefomno insistevano quelli di infostrada XD
<cristian_c> xfactor, uhm
<cristian_c> xfactor, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | xfactor
<ubottu-it> xfactor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> xfactor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> davide_, hai provato a vedere se è presente nel tool apposito?
<davide_> quale sarebbe il tool?
<cristian_c> davide_, quale ambiente grafico utilizzi?
<davide_> unity
<cristian_c> lo conosco molto poc unity :(
<cristian_c> *poco
<xfactor> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712011/
<parik70> cristian_c eccomi(scusami tel my gilr :-) ) allora diceva, mi chiedevi se riesco da ospite a dar comandi root?
<cristian_c> davide_, riesci ad aprire la dash di unity
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quella delle applicazioni
<parik70> cristian_c a dopo
<parik70> a dopo!
<cristian_c> xfactor, la quarta partzione non si vede
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<xfactor> perdonami sono tre hd
<cristian_c> lol
<xfactor> prima avevo la pennetta e mi dava la 4 partizione :)
<cristian_c> xfactor, dovresti far vedere anche /etc/fstab
<ichi__> domanda: ho due antenne Alfa AWUS036H, una da 1 watt... vorrei sapere se su ubuntu è possibile metterla in modalità repeater per propagare il segnale wifi in modo da connettere altri apparecchi quali cellulare e due netbook
<ichi__> con windows è possibilissimo grazie all'utility REALTEK, mi chiedevo se è possibile anche con ubuntu
<xfactor> cioè creo una stringa in fstab x montarle in automatico?
<cristian_c> ichi__, in pratica è una specie di prolunga wireless, no? :)
<ichi__> esatto
<ichi__> essendo da ben 1 watt di potenza, prende il segnale anche se lontano
<cristian_c> xfactor, no, devi postare il file, poi vediamo se modificarlo
<xfactor> che file posto?
<cristian_c> comuqnue credo di sì
<cristian_c> *comunque
<cristian_c> /etc/fstab
<xfactor> ah fstab è un file
<xfactor> ol
<xfactor> lol :)
<ichi__> ho provato a installare il programma del cdrom originale alfa, ma l'utility è per windows e anche utilizzando wine non mi funzia
<ichi__> dice che mancano delle .dll boh
<gian_> non riesco a capire come mai moltissime parole che scrivo sono segnate di rosso come se fossero errate (in xchat)
<cristian_c> ichi__, l'antenna come si collega?
<ichi__> in che senso?
<xfactor> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712018/
<cristian_c> gian_, dove di preciso?
<Cronos> ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu
<gian_> quando scrivo su xchat
<Cronos> non so cosa ho fatto, ma ora all'avvio non mi appare più niente
<Cronos> non una dock, nulla
<cristian_c> xfactor, fai una copia del file: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<xfactor> Cronos, hai provato ad avviare in modalità recovery? :)
<cristian_c> gian_, ma non nel pasnnello del log, vero?
<Cronos> non posso nenache accedere alle modalità
<cristian_c> *pannello
<Cronos> mi entra direttamente sul desktop
<xfactor> fato cristian_c
<cristian_c> ichi__, il cd cosa fa di solito?
<Cronos> che è totalmente vuoto
<gian_> nella riga in cui sto scrivendo adesso, quella di xchat per comunicare
<cristian_c> xfactor, spiegami le varie partizione del primo disco (sda)
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<ichi__> il cd, se lo installo su windows, installa i drivers della Alfa e l'utility REALTEK per gestire le connessioni (compresa l'utility per settare l'Alfa come point-to-point, bridge, access point)
<cristian_c> gian_ ,acneh a me succede, è il correttore ortografico
<cristian_c> *anche
<Cronos> posso fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ichi__, i driver non li puoi installare con wine, soltanto software
<xfactor> cristian_c,  sda1 windows
<ichi__> ah.. uff
<cristian_c> ichi__, però se spieghi come funziona l'installazione dell'antenna, forse se ne viene a capo
<xfactor> sda 2 la partizione dati (dove salvo i file in comune tra win e linux)
<gian_> si in questo caso è giusto, ma se le parole sono corrette non dovrebbero essere sottolineate di rosso come se fossero sbagliate
<cristian_c> gian_, evidentemente non è ativo il dizionario
<cristian_c> *attivo
<Cronos> credo che il problema sia compiz
<Cronos> come lo resetto?
<gian_> dove posso attivarlo, ho visto in preferenze ma non l'ho trovato
<xfactor> cristian_c,  sda1 ->sda5 partizioni di windows, partizione dati e file swap (x estendere la ram di win)
<cristian_c> Cronos, hai guardato sul wiki?
<cristian_c> gian_ supporto lingue
<ichi__> cristian_c,  l'antenna si attacca USB, è una semplice antenna esterna wi-fi. Il cd di supporto contiene drivers per winXP, win7 e linux. Per linux nn mi servono perchè usa i drivers rtl8187 già compresi nel mio kernel, a me interessava solo l'utility per mettere l'antenna in modalità accesspoint per propagare il segnale.. speravo di poterla emulare con wine ma nn va
<cristian_c> xfactor, sda3?
<xfactor> sda6 bodhi linux sda 7 partizione swap di linux sda 8 partizione xubuntu
<cristian_c> sda8 non c'è tra l'altro
<xfactor> cristian_c, da sda1 a sda5 sono partizioni nfts di windows
<cristian_c> sì, ma a che servono
<cristian_c> io sono arrivato a sda2
<xfactor> cristian_c, non c'è perchè è la partizione in uso
<cristian_c> xfactor, forse perché sono partzioni estese che ne contengono altre
<ichi__> cristian_c, l'antenna viene riconosciuta nativamente da ubuntu... mi interessava solo l'utility della realtek.. eventualmente se nn posso usare tale utility volevo sapere se c'è un modo per settare una antenna come ripetitore di segnale e bon, tutto qui
<Cronos_> come resetto il compiz?
<xfactor> sda1 istanlazione di windowos; sda2 la cartella documenti, sda3 una partizione per file pagging di win; sda4 e sda5 non lo so cristian_c
<xfactor> cristian_c,  se non vedo i file, non ricordo mica tutte le partizioni di 3 hd O.o
<cristian_c> ichi__, meglio di quanto si potesse pensare, forse non devi installare alcun software e puoi configurarla tramite il sistema stesso
<glpiana> ichi__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ichi__> cristian_c, in questo caso chiedo come fare
<cristian_c> ichi__, segui glpiana
<ichi__> ok
<ichi__> grazie intanto, ora vedo ^^
<cristian_c> sei fortunato ad avere l'hardware già supportato :D
<gian_> niente, ho controllato e in supporto lingue c'è sia italiano che inglese
<xfactor> cristian_c, è importante sapere cosa c'è in sda 3 4 5?
<cristian_c> xfactor, forse sd4 è la partzione di ripristino di windows
<ichi__> cristian_c, ma dove devo guardare? nn ci sono i drivers RTL8187...
<cristian_c> *sda4
<ichi__> dove devo seguire glpiana?
<ichi__> ._.
<xfactor> chi si ricorda O.o
<cristian_c> ichi__, hai detto che l'hardware è già riconosciuto
<cristian_c> ora devi solo configurare il tutto
<ichi__> si
<glpiana> ichi__, sotto Connections
<ichi__> eh ma che link devo cliccare? ci sono link per tutti i drivers.. dove clicco? oO
<glpiana> ichi__, ma leggere una o due di quelle guide proprio non se ne parla?
<cristian_c> xfactor, guarda qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=227169.msg1570121
<cristian_c> è speigato meglio
<xfactor> cristian_c, se apro catfish vedo i contenuti delle cartelle, quelle dove vedo windows posso anche formattarle e unirle
<cristian_c> *spiegato
<ichi__> si sto vedendo XD
<xfactor> ok leggo grazie :)=
<cristian_c> xfactor, non è detto che devi formattarle, è per tua comodità
<cristian_c> :)
<xfactor> ma se tolgo windows non mi sento male
<xfactor> devo riordinare i dischi :)
<xfactor> voglio tenere uno da 40 gb per il sistema operativo windows w xubuntu, uno da 80 giga per salvare i file (un disco con tutti i file che posso pescare tranquillamente sia da win che da linux)
<cristian_c> xfactor, praticamente associ le partzioni al punto di mount
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<crazyduck> qualcuno mi sa dire  perchè il mio ubuntu  si impalla
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> crazyduck, più specifico
<xfactor> ma il mount posso chiamarlo anche sda1?
<xfactor> o per forza win?
<crazyduck> glpiana: bha specifico  nada si blocca
<crazyduck> che cosa posso vedere
<glpiana> crazyduck, tiriamo a indovinare facendo cosa si blocca o ci dai qualche indicazione?
<crazyduck> glpiana:  con skype  si pianta
<cristian_c> xfactor, il fatto che non ti ricordi le partzioni, induce a dare un'etichetta comprensibile nel file manager
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<glpiana> crazyduck, chiamando? o semplicemente avviandolo?
<crazyduck> avviandolo
<xfactor> bho mo vedo
<crazyduck> glpiana: avviandolo poi  si pianta anche con altre applicazioni
<xfactor> ma poi il mount lo posso cambiare di nome successivamente?
<cristian_c> xfactor, penso proprio di sì, dato che è una directory che hai creato tu con mkdir
<glpiana> crazyduck, e " si pianta" vuol dire che non vanno nè mouse nè tastiera?
<cristian_c> ma poi credo che devi anche modificare fstab di conseguenza
<cristian_c> :D
<xfactor> ok
<crazyduck> glpiana: il mouse  si muove  ma non vanno i  comandi
<crazyduck> ho l'indicatore di cpu
<glpiana> crazyduck, ctrl+alt+f1 passa in tty?
<xfactor> cristian_c,  ovviamente la partizione di linux che uso ora, è su sda1 giusto? lol
<cristian_c> xfactor, no
<xfactor> e ndo sta?
<xfactor> nn è che formatto la partizione mia? :)
<cristian_c> il discop da 80 GB lo conosci tu :P
<cristian_c> basta che non la formatti
<crazyduck> si
<crazyduck> glpiana: si
<xfactor> credo che quando ho avviato la live ha installato sul hd primario (che è sda)
<cristian_c> xfactor, per capire di che si tratta, usa anche catfish
<glpiana> crazyduck, allora quando si blocca passa in tty, dai top, vedi che programma sta succhiando tutte le risorse e lo termini con kill PID   che sarebbe il numero PID del programma
<cristian_c> così vedi che file ci sono al suo interno
<xfactor> cristian_c,  ora dopo aver usato catfish in /media ho le partizioni ma al posto di chiamarsi sda1 etcetc c'è una stringa alfanumerica
<xfactor> come faccio a capire con quale partizione è collegata? :)
<cristian_c> xfactor, cioè quindi le partizioni erano già presenti prima in media?
<xfactor> no prima non erano presenti, appaiono dopo che uso catfish
<cristian_c> xfactor, fai la ricerca con sda
<cristian_c> sda1, sda2, ecc...
<cristian_c> usa queste come parole chiavi
<crazyduck> glpiana: io  ho aperto solo  internet  e cè un delirio  di  roba dando top
<glpiana> crazyduck, sono in ordine di consumo, dalla'lto al basso
<crazyduck> glpiana: si
<xfactor> ah che carino gparted aprendolo ad ogni codice alfanumerico mi dice che partizione è :)
<glpiana> crazyduck, non era una domanda
<crazyduck> glpiana: lo so  ho risposto si  ----
<crazyduck> :D
<crazyduck> pardon
<glpiana> stacco
<Umberts> hi all
<Umberts> qualcuno esperto di unity c'è? che compiz config mi ha fatto un casino dell'80
<Umberts> in pratica se ho a pieno schermo un'applicazione e spingo il mouse a sinistra non mi esce il launcher
<Umberts> ho provato unity --reset senza risultato, che non mi trova alcuni file
<ichi__> cristian_c, nella guida si suppone che io sia cablato al router...
<cristian_c> ichi__, parli del colelgamento internet?
<cristian_c> *collegamento
<corsairtux> cristian_c, sono  l'utente di un oretta fa... ho provato xgamma ma non riduce effettivamente la luminosità della retroilluminazione quindi il consumo di energia rimane invariato..
<cristian_c> retroilluminazione?
<cristian_c> anch'io devo capire un po' come funziona
<cristian_c> io pensavo fosse la classica illuminazione dello schermo
<corsairtux> sapete per caso se esiste un applet per la luminosità... il problema principale è che adesso non sono su unity
<cristian_c> corsairtux, non ho capito cosa funziona e cosa non funziona
<cristian_c> :-\
<corsairtux> cristian_c,  allora sto usando un window manager chiamato awesome... il problema è che quando lo uso anche se non cono collegato alla rete elettrica, la retroilluminazione dello schermo rimane sempre al massimo ---> consumo di batteria notevole, mi serve un comando per settare manualmente la retroilluminazione. Xgamma non agisce sulla intensità della retroilluminazione
<Umberts> nessuno può aiutarmi allora? per unity D:
<cristian_c> corsairtux, beh, puoi disattivarla
<corsairtux> la gamma è un valore utilizzato nella elaborazione delle immagini...e non ha a che fare con la retroilluminazione..
<xfactor> a dopo
<corsairtux> cristian_c, come?
<cristian_c> io stavo parlando del tool comunque
<cristian_c> e non la'vevio neanche specificato che avevi problema con la retroilluminazione credo
<cristian_c> avevi parlato di luminosità
<cristian_c> *l'avevi
<corsairtux> si hai ragione mi sono espresso male..
<cristian_c> disattiva la retroilluminazione
<Umberts> jester-, mio salvatore \o/
<cristian_c> pc desktop o notebook?
<corsairtux> notebook
<cristian_c> usare apposito tastino penso
<Umberts> in pratica se ho a pieno schermo un'applicazione e spingo il mouse a sinistra non mi esce il launcher
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> aiò Umberts
<Umberts> ho provato unity --reset senza risultato, che non mi trova alcuni file
<Umberts> completamente andato
<cristian_c> corsairtux, però davvero devo capirla bene anch'io questa cosa, che non sono esperto
<Umberts> è un poquito scomodo D:
<corsairtux> cristian_c, cosa non hai capito
<cristian_c> come funziona il discorso della retroilluminazione
<cristian_c> prova a disattivarla con il tastino del notebook
<cristian_c> così hai l'illuminazione classica
<corsairtux> il problema è che i tasti per regolare la luminosità non funzionano..
<cristian_c> corsairtux, io sto parlando della retroilluminazione, non della luminosità
<corsairtux> dovresti vedere su wikipedia come funziona uno schermo lcd per capirlo
<cristian_c> hai detto che il problema non è la luminosità, ma la retroilluminazione
<corsairtux> si ma sono due cose fortemente correlate..
<cyberpork> salve ragazzi! ho un problema con l'audio, in pratica il microfono mi da un fruscio quando parlo ma solo con ubuntu, ho provato con altre distro in live e non mi da problemi quindi l'hardware è buono, ho letto pure sul forum di altri che hanno questo problema mna non ho trovato nessuna soluzione
<cristian_c> saranno anche correlate, ma se disattivi la retroilluminazione, poi riesci a regolare anche la luminosità con i classici tasti
<cyberpork> spero che mi possiate aiutare che non voglio formattare cambiare distro... io uso ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> cyberpork, con quali applicazioi trovi problemi?
<cristian_c> nessuno ti ha consigliato di formattare XD
<cyberpork> cristian_c, tutte..da skype, audacity, registratore di suoni ....
<cyberpork> hehe
<cristian_c> cyberpork, e allora è un lavoro per il mixer :D
<corsairtux> cristian_c, se in uno schermo lcd togli la retroilluminazione non vedi più niente XD...
<cristian_c> corsairtux, :O
<Umberts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712065/
<Umberts> ok sono nella merda
<cristian_c> e io come ho fatto fino ad oggi? XD
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ovvero? che vuol dì?
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ho provato a cambiareun pò le ipostazini audio ma non cambia niente
<cristian_c> cyberpork, vuol dire che forse devi regolare queste proprietà dal mixer
<corsairtux> cristian_c, hai messo la retroilluminazione al minimo ma non l'hai tolta completametne
<cristian_c> !image | cyberpork
<ubottu-it> cyberpork: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> cyberpork: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> corsairtux, io non ce l'avevo proprio la retroilluminazione, era un umile compaq presario
<cristian_c> :D
<nicotano> salve
<Umberts> ciao
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ceh foto devo mettere?
<cyberpork> cristian_c, a cosa devo fare lo screen?
<cristian_c> cyberpork, un po' di screen del mixer
<cyberpork> cristian_c, dal terminale dando alsamixer?
<corsairtux> cristian_c, impossibile ogni schermo lcd ha la retroilluminazione
<cristian_c> no
<kah> dovevi usare una pila per illuminare l'LCD?
<_Best_> ciaoooooooooooo!
<cyberpork> cristian_c, scusa... ci sei?
<cristian_c> corsairtux, allora forse non era lcd, mi viene il dubbio ora :D
<cristian_c> corsairtux, comunque ci dovrebbe essere il tastino per fare qualcosa in merito penso
<romeopapa> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> cyberpork, qual'è il problema?
<cyberpork> cristian_c, scusa... te l'ho esposto poco fa
<cyberpork> cristian_c, che screen devo fare
<cristian_c> cyberpork, e io ti ho risposto :P
<romeopapa> sto cercando un modo per caricare musica sull'iphone 4 da ubuntu, qualcuno c'è riuscito?
<jester-> romeopapa: con itunes da xp p seven in virtalbox
<romeopapa> e fin li...ci siamo
<jester-> romeopapa: è l'unico verso
<Umberts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712065/ <---- devo VERAMENTE preoccuparmi?
<romeopapa> jester: se ho ben capito non funziona con ios4? giusto?
<jester-> romeopapa: e il filesistem
<romeopapa> jester: che intendi?
<jester-> ubot-it: resetta  gnome cancella la cartella .compiz
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> romeopapa: che il filesystem del'aifono linux non lo scrive
<kah> puoi mandarti allegati via mail, o usare dropbox, o escamotage simili
<romeopapa> jester: dhè...steve non è (era) un cretino, e vabbè...itunes con virtualbox....hai provato con wine+itunes?
<Umberts> la cancello così la cartella compiz? e per resettare gnome va bene rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity  ?
<jester-> romeopapa: ho pure un macbucco per case e uso quello ma provare non costa niente
<romeopapa> jester: wine non lo uso...ho provato, ma mi dava problemi, ora ho la ocelot, forse è migliorato?
<romeopapa> jester: e comunque xp mi serve per i dati degli strumenti...quindi....
<cyberpork> cristian_c, SCUSA SE CO HO MESSO UN PÒ ECCOTE GLI SCREEN
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179651
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179652
<cristian_c> cyberpork, ma quello è alsamixer O.o
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179653
<cyberpork> cristian_c, e non ti serve quello?
<cristian_c> noù
<cristian_c> l'avevo anche specificato
<cyberpork> cristian_c, scusa allora ho capito male :D
<jumpysnake> salve
<jumpysnake> ragazzi come faccio ad avviare gnome-panel in automatico all' avvio?
<jumpysnake> lo sto lanciando da terminale
<jester-> jumpysnake: gnome-panel si è sempre avviato da solo, fa parte del de
<cyberpork> cristian_c, puoi ripetere cosa devo fare lo screen per favore? ho cercato indietro nella chat ma non ho trovato
<jumpysnake> jester-, fa parte di?
<jester-> jumpysnake: de = desktop enviroment cioè gnome o kde
<jester-> mentre xfce è un wm = windows manager
<cristian_c> cyberpork, hai ragione, non lo trovo neanch'io
<cristian_c> allora fai gli screen del mixer sul pannello
<cristian_c> :D
<jumpysnake> ok, jester-  cmq non si avvia al login,lo devo lanciare manualmente da terminale
<jester-> jumpysnake: fai un bel reset
<jumpysnake> forse perchè avvio gnome + cairo dock?
<jester-> !gnomereset | jumpysnake
<ubot-it> jumpysnake: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<ubottu-it> jumpysnake: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<cyberpork> cristian_c, hehe ok ok quindi ti faccio lo screen delle impostazioni audio dal pannello
<jester-> jumpysnake: rinomina anche la .compiz
<cristian_c> sì
<jumpysnake> ok
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179658
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179659
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179660
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179662
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179663
<cyberpork> cristian_c, questo è tutto ma non capisco cosa possa essere, io ho provato con skype ripetutamente parecchie configurazioni ma senza risultato
<cristian_c> cyberpork, il fatto strano è che manca il campo connettore nell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> come mai?
<cristian_c> *Connettore
<cyberpork> cristian_c, non lo so questo è il pannello della 10.04
<cyberpork> cristian_c, non ho mosso niente
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> cyberpork, prova ad installare pavucontrol
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ok
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ok installato ma ora ???? è cambiata solo l'ultimaschermata in cui comapare skype adesso
<cristian_c> cyberpork, lancia pavucontrol e regola da lì
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ok ho regolato un pò sto parlando con un amico in skype
<cyberpork> cristian_c, ma il fruscio resta sempre
<cristian_c> cyberpork, posta uno screen di pavucontrol
<cyberpork> so 5 schede
<cristian_c> uhm, asp
<FBR> ciao a tutti, dopo l'ultimo update unity è andato i crush e non appare piu all'avvio
<cristian_c> la 3°, la 4° e la 5° sono le più importanti
<FBR> idee?
<jester-> !gnomereset | FBR
<ubot-it> FBR: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<FBR> k
<jester-> FBR: su su non diamo sempre la colpa agli ugrade e alla corrente
<aldos> riuscite a consigliarmi un convertitore video decente? prima usavo winff, con la 11.10 non si configura più, mediacoder crasha, altri sono penosi..
<FBR> jester-,  se non ho toccato nulla la colpa è difficile che sia mia :D
<FBR> grazie per i consigli
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<jester-> FBR: dai sudo alt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade per vedere se è tutto a posto
<cristian_c> aldos, guarda qui
<jester-> apt-get
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179665
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179666
<cyberpork> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179667
<parik70> ciao a tutti: ho il seguente problema: da quando (ieri)ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10 NON riesco+ad entrare; dopo boot, m'appare la finestra di logi, inserisco la vecchia password, si muove qualcosa MA POI ritorna alla STESSA finestra di login :-( 1mano per favore!!!
<parik70> cristian_c ri-ciao :-)
<cristian_c> cyberpork, anchq qui stesso copine di prima, ti manca il campo Port
<aldos> cristian_c dove stanno i convertitori audio/video?
<cristian_c> *anche
<FBR> non ha restitutito errori jester-  ora provo a rinominare le cartelle
<cristian_c> aldos, cerca nella pagina
<cyberpork> cristian_c, waaaaaa
<aldos> grazie al bip... non ci stanno!
<jester-> FBR: rinomina anche la .compiz
<cristian_c> cyberpork, ti manca qualcosa sicuramente
<parik70> ciao a tutti: ho il seguente problema: da quando (ieri)ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10 NON riesco+ad entrare; dopo boot, m'appare la finestra di logi, inserisco la vecchia password, si muove qualcosa MA POI ritorna alla STESSA finestra di login :-( 1mano per favore!!!
<FBR> k
<parik70> jester- ciao!
<parik70> 1mano ragazzi per favore :-9
<parik70> :-)
<cyberpork> cristian_c, vebbè io non so proprio
<aldos> ci sono programmi per riprodurre e per creare video. a me ne serve uno che converta tipo winff! il problema è che winff con questa nuova release non mi funziona
<jester-> parik70: sa di user sminchiato
<parik70> BRAVO!!!
<parik70> :-)
<HoldenC> aldos, se ti vuoi avventurare c'e' ffmpeg da riga di comando
<cristian_c> aldos, effettivamente quella pagina andrebbe aggiornata, il punto è che pochi collaborano
<parik70> ieri feci crtl+alt+F2 e poi su tty1 sudo adduser piripicchio
<jester-> parik70: fattene uno nuovo che è gratis in promozione
<bobbybong> !info arista
<ubot-it> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6~repack-3 (natty), package size 3845 kB, installed size 6176 kB
<parik70> jester- no, dai!!!! :-(
<jester-> parik70: se logghi piripiccio devi usare la pass data a piripicchio
<cristian_c> arista, giusto
<cristian_c> :D
<parik70> ah, posso aggiungere che mentre facevo upgrade, avevo all' inizio 1.2 Gb, poi avviso perché ce n' erano 300 Mb e ho liberato spazio al 3°avviso che n'erano rimasti solo 30 Mb di spazio libero.
<cristian_c> cyberpork, uhm
<jester-> parik70: se non la ricordi vai in recovery poi in shell e dai passwd piripicchio nuovapass
<jester-> da recovery è un attimo ciulare tutti alla faccia della sicurezza
<aldos> cristian_c provato arista ma non fa quello che voglio. c'è winff che mi parte ma non mi fa cliccare sulle schede per le opzioni avanzate. se riusciste ad aiutarmi su questa cosa avrei risolto
<parik70> jester- allora, ora sono come utente "piripicchio"; l' utente amministratore è "parik70": si pare la finestra di login, inserisco password per parik70&INVIO, la finestra dopo poco ritorna.
<cristian_c> aldos, in che senso non ti fa cliccare?
<jester-> parik70: in user cosa scrivi
<parik70> parik70
<aldos> nel senso che ci clicco e non succede nulla
<parik70> in realtà, non scrivo ché l' utente già c' è(non so se non riuscito ad essere esplicito)
<bobbybong> parik70, cerca su google la guida per resetaare la password
<cristian_c> aldos, lancia il programma da terminale e posta l'output su pastebin
<jester-> parik70: quindi logghi con la pass di parik e come parik
<jester-> parik70: se scrivi piripiccio logghi come piripiccio ma devi usare la sual pass non quella di parik
<cyberpork> cristian_c, grazie lo stesso scerco un pò in giro ciao
<aldos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cyberpork, se lanci i mixer da terminale, si vede qualche output?
<aldos> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/712147/
<cristian_c> aldos, stai utilizzando qualche tema?
<aldos> unity 2d con tutto di default
<cyberpork> cristian_c, davver quel che vedevo te l'ho postato
<aldos> avevo lo stesso problema anche in 3d
<cristian_c> cyberpork, io parlo del terminale
<cristian_c> aldos, quelle scritte appaiono quando clicchi sulle schede?
<aldos> no quando apro il programma
<cristian_c> cyberpork, quella parte di interfaccia che manca mi sembra una cosa anomala
<parik70> jester- allora la faccenda è così: avvio, dopo aver scelto ubuntu, appare finestra login. c' è l' utente "parik70" metto la password e premo invio. la finestra scompare(come se caricasse)e poi torna nuovamente alla finestra di login. nessun messaggio d' errore.
<cristian_c> aldos, -,-'
<jester-> parik70: e come piripicchio?
<aldos> cristian_c cosa c'è che non va?
<parik70> come piripicchio(non è admin!, parik70 lo è!) nessun problema tutto unziona
<cristian_c> aldos, magari devi provare a cliccare sulle schede che ti interessano
<aldos> <cristian_c> ci clicco ma non succede e non esce scritto nulla
<aldos> l'output è quello e basta
<cristian_c> ok, quindi anche il terminale è morto
<parik70> tra l' altro piripicchio è stato creato nel modo che ti ho detto
<jester->  parik70 basta che da recovery aggiungi piripicchio al gruppo admin e pure lui fa l'admin, piripicchio la hai creato appunto perché parik era ciucco
<cristian_c> aldos, fai uno screenshot della finestra allora
<parik70> aspè.....
<aldos> dove lo metto?
<cyberpork> cristian_c, cmq purtroppo devo staccare grazie lo stesso! ciao
<cristian_c> !image | aldos
<ubot-it> aldos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> parik70: se on avere parik non dormi la notte lo deleti, rinomina la /home/parik e lo ricrei, i dati poi li perndi dalla parik rinominata
<jester-> parik70: ti stai perdendo nell'olio del lume
<jester-> parik70: ricrei parik e lo aggiungi ai gruppi
<parik70> jester- 1attimo che c'ho il telefono.... cavolo!....scusami arrivo così facciamo passo-passo!
<jester-> eh oggià è una robba complicata, immagino se devi spogliare la tipa
<parik70> :-|
<cristian_c> lol
<parik70> jester- ti leggo. ora, ieri feci ctrl+alt+F2 e poi su tty1 sudo adduser piripicchio. ora, che fare?
<jester-> parik70: prendi nota
<parik70> vai!
<aldos> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> parik70: parti in recovery vai in shell di root
<parik70> recovery mode, immagino
<e-D1O-t> mmmh
<e-D1O-t> possibili cause del "non si sente piu' niente"? Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<jester-> parik70: userdel parik, mv /home/parik /home/parik.bak
<kah> casse spente
<parik70> jester- ovviamente parik70
<jester-> parik70: quindi adduser parik
<jester-> parik70: quel che è
<aldos> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/179670
<jester-> parik70: adduser parik70 admin
<parik70> jester- 1 attimo.
<parik70> ho presonota!
<e-D1O-t> mmh s'era spostato l'audio sull'uscita HDMI...vabbe'.
<jester-> parik70: riavvii con parik70 e ti trovi a default. la roba di parik ciucco sta in in /home/parik70.bak che ha gia lo stesso howner e gruppo del parik che hai ricreato
<jester-> parik70: quindi aggiungerai parik70 ai gruppi canonici comodamente da graica
<jester-> grafica*
<parik70> jester- sei *fantastico*. ora 1cosa. ho controllato gli utenti: ci sono parik70(admin), piripicchio (utente"normale")
<cristian_c> aldos, dal colore del carattere sembra che quelle schede siano disattivatre
<cristian_c> *disattivate
<cristian_c> ecco perché cliccando non c'è il cambio scheda
<jester-> parik70: qualsiasi utente che fa  parte del gruppo admin e admin
<parik70> jester- la tua procedura, se voglio riassumnere, permette di "doppiare" parik70: corretto? così nn perdo quello che avevo nella mia home(attualmente inaccessibile)
<jester-> parik70: poi seghi piripicchio e gli cancelli la /home/piripicchio
<parik70> jester- AH OK!!!!!
<jester-> parik70: certo, capito la logica?
<jester-> parik70: il prolema sta dentro alla /home/parik ciucco
<parik70> è la logica per copiare, in a safe way, il valore di una variabile in un altra :-)
<parik70> jester- il problema sta nella /home/parik70 (inaccessibile ora)
<jester-> parik70: avendo lo stesso owner lo fai comodo con nautilus
<parik70> diciamo la"vecchia" home
<aldos> e come devo fare?
<aldos> con la vecchia ubuntu andavano
<parik70> quando mi hai detto "parti in recovery vai in shell di root" lo fa semplicemente riavviando e scegliendo recovery mode?
<jester-> parik70:e ma poi la parik70.bak la leggi da parik70 nuova
<jester-> parik70: si
<parik70> pito!
<jester-> parik70: vai in shell e sei root
<parik70> allora ci provo!
<jester-> quindi non serve sudo
<cristian_c> aldos, non mi ricordo la versione di ubutu
<parik70> e in shell come ci vado...intendo, solo avendo scelto la recovery o combinazione di tasti...?
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<FBR> jester-,
<jester-> da recovery sei come bossi con lo spadone di alberto da giussano
<parik70> jester- DUROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<parik70> poche chiacchiere! all' opera!!! :-)
<HoldenC> jester-, lol
<FBR> ho rimosso e reinstallato unity se lo lancio dalla sessione unity 2d mi da questo output
<aldos> 11.10
<jester-> parik70: ricordati dopo userdel parik70 mv  /home/parik70 /home/parik70.bak
<parik70> jetser- 1cosa:userdel parik, mv /home/parik /home/parik.bak; dovrei scrivere userdel parik70 e premo invio, mv /home/parik70 /home/parik70.bak corretto (così aggiorno la notascritta :-) )
<parik70> :-) all' unisono.....
<jester-> FBR: hai fatto il reset rinminando  le cartelle?
<FBR> si
<jester-> parik70: non mi ricordo se mv vuole il -r per le cartelle
<FBR> ci sono 2 linee riguardo a un upgrade
<FBR> skipping upgrade
<jester-> FBR: metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | FBR
<ubot-it> FBR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FBR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712163/
<FBR> ho fatto
<cristian_c> aldos, è un bug :D
<parik70> jester- ti ringrazio *ASSAI* ! a risentirci..... ciaociao!
<parik70> ciao a *TUTTI* :-)
<cristian_c> aldos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/winff/+bug/876739
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 876739 in winff "[oneiric] Tabs in "Extra options" are not accessible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> quindi accodati
<aldos> ah bene.. -.- che fortuna! non si può risolvere per adesso?
<jester-> FBR: a parte che non capisco il comando unity nel terminale, ripeto: hai fatto il treset di gnome rinominando anche la cartella .compiz?
<cristian_c> aldos, aggiungiti alle lamentele sull pagina di launchpad :D
<FBR> si
<cristian_c> *sulla
<jester-> FBR: e al login che problema da
<FBR> non c'è unity!
<jester-> FBR: col 2d?
<FBR> col 3d
<FBR> tutto andava sino a poco fa
<jester-> FBR: se non parte il 3d non hai l'accelerazione
<jester-> FBR: schda video?
<FBR> nvidia geforce 8200m g
<jester-> FBR: installato il driver?
<FBR> ma ripeto è sempre andato tutto.
<FBR> si si
<jester-> FBR: fa vedere /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> FBR: per la tua scheda serve un'opzione
<aldos> cristian certi dicono che hanno risolto mettendo l'interfaccia in qt anziché gtk2
<fabrizio_> jester-,  puoi ripetermi il cmd per xorg?
<fabrizio_> grazie
<jester-> fabrizio_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> aldos, prova
<aldos> cristian_c sai come ho risolto?? ho scaricato la versione per windows e la faccio girare con wine :D
<cristian_c> ma non è una soluzione
<cristian_c> tanto vale utilizzare windows
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> !paste | fabrizio_
<ubot-it> fabrizio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aldos> cristian_c visto che ho urgenza di convertire meglio così, no?
<fabrizio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712183/
<fabrizio_> jester-,
<fabrizio_> mi sa che è qui il prob
<cristian_c> aldos, sì, in questo caso sì, ma potevi anche rebootare se è per questo :D
<aldos> cristian_c la sola idea di far partire win mi fa venire i brividi.. va lentissimo
<aldos> ora vado. ciao!
<giancarlo> salve a tutti.. Ho un problemino con l'applet del network manager. E' metà in inglese e metà in italiano
<giancarlo> c'è qualche pacchetto migliore? la vorrei in italiano
<parik70> jester- userdel: connot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<parik70> ciao a tutt@
<jester-> fabrizio_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712191/
<jester-> fabrizio_: sistema e salva poi fischia
<jester-> parik70: da dove
<fabrizio_> tutto cosi come hai scritto tu jester-
<parik70> jester- il prompt era: root@parik70-desktop:(tilde)°
<jester-> fabrizio_: si concella e incolla quello
<parik70> tilde cancelletto
<jester-> parik70: strana la cosa si  è segata la pass di parico
<fabrizio_> fatto
<parik70> ho fatto SOLO l' upgrade.....
<parik70> sono CERTO!
<fabrizio_> reboot?
<jester-> parik70: passwd parik70 nuiova pass
<parik70> sempre da recovry+shell di root?
<jester-> parik70: poi rifai userdel
<parik70> rifaccio la procedure di prima
<jester-> parik70: adesso da dove sei
<parik70> sono da "piripicchio"(user NON admin, creato ieri)
<jester-> fabrizio_: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<jester-> fabrizio_: aggiungi sotto UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<jester-> fabrizio_: salva e riavvia
<parik70> jetser- io proverei passwd parik70 nuova_password e poi riavviare; che ne dici?
<parik70> jester-
<fabrizio_> ok
<fabrizio_> vado
<fabrizio_> entro nel 3d pero giusto?
<jester-> parik70: allora fai prima a fare adduser piripicchio admin e poi riavvii e fai da piripicchio
<jester-> fabrizio_: direi di si
<jester-> fabrizio_: spe
<fabrizio_> dimmi
<parik70> vabbè... ci provo. a dopo!
<jester-> dai dpkg -l | grep nidia
<jester-> dai dpkg -l | grep nvbidia
<jester-> eh
<jester-> dai dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<fabrizio_> ahah si si ho capito
<jester-> e metti nel paste
<fabrizio_> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712202/
<jester-> fabrizio_: ok c'è il current riavvia
<FBR> nulla jester-
<jester-> FBR: proviamo a cambiare driver
<jester-> FBR: map rima proviamo a fare un nuovo user di prova
<FBR> io ho sempre usato i recommended
<jester-> FBR: sudo adduser quelchetipare
<jester-> FBR: sudo adduer quelchetipare admin
<jester-> termina sessione e prova
<jester-> da qualchetipare
<parik70> jester- passwd [OPTIONS] [LOGIN] ; sostanzialmente passwd parik70 nuova_password non fa nulla ; che fare?
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<jester-> parik70: il comado è sudo passwd parik70
<parik70> ero nella shell di root
<fbr-prova_> jester-, da il nuovo user funziona
<jester-> parik70: non è che hai root abilitato?
<parik70> anche lì devo dare sudo?
<fbr-prova_> ?!?!
<jester-> fbr-prova_: allora il problema sta nella cartella home dell'user
<parik70> jester- come faccio a capire se ho root abilitato???
<jester-> parik70: da piripicchio certo c
<parik70> jester- ?
<jester-> parik70: sudo passwd parico
<parik70> jester- questo comando che hai app.scritto l'ho digitato una volta che ero nella shell di root
<jester-> parik70: ridallo
<jester-> e ricambia sta pass
<jester-> mica costa qualcosa
<stevr1it> seta a tutti, mi ritrovo con la home piena. ho fatto sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /home e mi da 11gb di home  ora cosa posso fare per trovare un gile da almeno 20 gb che me l'ah riempita? grazie
<stevr1it> scusate 114gb di home
<jester-> fbr-prova_: suggerirei di fare quello che sta facendo parik70
<jester-> fbr-prova_: come si chiama l'user
<fbr-prova_> quello che non funziona
<fbr-prova_> ?
<jester-> stevr1it: svuota la cache di apt il cestino e il cestino di root
<jester-> fbr-prova_: si quello ciucco
<parik70> jester- quando sono nella shell di root (il prompt è root@parik70-desktop:tilde cancelletto) e scrivo passwd parik70 nuova_passwd, la risposta mi lista l' uso di passwd [options] [login]. nula di più
<fbr-prova_> mio nome e cognome
<stevr1it> jester-, ciao dammi una istruzione da terminale per favore.
<jester-> parik70: prova a dletare parik70 da piripicchio
<parik70> AH ok
<parik70> allora apro terminale e digito sudo userdel parik70: corretto?
<jester-> fbr-prova_: sudo deluser tuognomecognome
<parik70> sudo deluser o userdel ?
<fbr-prova_> ma cosi non perdo tutte le mie config?
<parik70> a tra poco!
<stevr1it> jester-,  ho fatto sudo apt-get clean e nulla di fatto, per lìapt come faccio?
<jester-> fbr-prova_: sudo mv /home/tuognomecognome /home/tuognomecognome.bak
<jester-> fbr-prova_: quindi lo ricreiamo se ti piace nomecognome
<jester-> fbr-prova_: sudo adduser nomecognome
<jester-> fbr-prova_: sudo adduser nomecognome admin
<stevr1it> jester-, entrambi cestini vuoti nulla sembra cambiato
<jester-> fbr-prova_: poi ricordati di aggiunger nomecognome ai gruppi di default
<fbr-prova_> do tutti e 3 i comandi quindi
<jester-> stevr1it: vacci con nautilus a vedere se non vuoti in .local/share/trash
<jester-> sia di user che di /root
<jester-> fbr-prova_: uno per uno
<stevr1it> ok
<parik70> jester- allora apro terminale di piripicchio(NON E' ADMIN, parik70 lo è) e digito : sudo userdel parik70 ? ok?!?
<jester-> parik70: e 7 se lo hai aggiunto l gruppo admin lo è
<parik70> e 7 ???
<fbr-prova_> come faccio a disconnettere l'altro utente
<jester-> è la settima volta che te lo dico
<parik70> lo creai dopo aver premuto ctrl+alt+F2 scrivendo adduser piripicchio.
<jester-> fbr-prova_: quale
<fbr-prova_> quello che non funzione che pero mi da come online
<parik70> jester- scudsami ma sto1pò sclerando :-|
<jester-> fbr-prova_: strano
<fbr-prova_> perche sono entrato con gnome shell
<fbr-prova_> e poi mi hai fatto creare il nuovo utente da li
<jester-> fbr-prova_: deluser non lo toglie?
<jester-> userdel scusa
<fbr-prova_> sudo deluser fabrizio
<fbr-prova_> Rimozione dell'utente «fabrizio» ...
<fbr-prova_> Attenzione: il gruppo «fabrizio» non ha alcun membro.
<fbr-prova_> userdel: l'utente fabrizio è attualmente collegato
<FloodBotIt2> fbr-prova_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> parik70: sta rincogliendo pure me
<fbr-prova_> mi dice: l'utente fabrizio è attualmente collegato
<parik70> jester- l' utente "piripicchio"è NORMALE (se vado in alto a destra, me lo classifica così) :-)
<fbr-prova_> riavvio e mi tolgo il pensiero
<jester-> fbr-prova_: digita users
<fbr-prova_> fabrizio prova
<fbr-prova_> i due loggati
<parik70> no jester- per favore...... restiamo regolari... non rincoglionimao! :-)
<jester-> parik70: se da shell lo hai aggiunto ad admin mene frega di cosa vedi in alto
<parik70> da shell ho scritto adduser piripicchio. non ho fatto più nulla
<parik70> la shell l'ho ottenuta premendo ctrl+alt+F2 e c'era scritto tty1
<fbr-prova_> però prova non me lo da come admin
<fbr-prova_> me lo da come normale
<chiara> ciao a tutti ... oggi sono passata da ubuntu 11.10 a kubuntu ... ho problemi con i caratteri ... li ho settati dal pannello di controllo solo che in alcune impostazioni tipo empati sono minuscoli
<stevr1it> jester-, nulla di nulla
<parik70> jester- la shell l'ho ottenuta premendo ctrl+alt+F2 e c'era scritto tty1,da shell ho scritto adduser piripicchio. non ho fatto più nulla
<jester-> parik70: sudo passwd -l root
<chiara> ma jester- è anche su kubuntu ... ciao :-)
<jester-> chiara: ma va, #kubuntu ha il forward qui in #ubuntu-it
<chiara> mi sembrava strano ... il browser mi si è mangiato una k
<chiara> a presto
<chiara> mmm ma sono sempre quì?
<parik70> piripicchio@parik70-desktop:~$ sudo passwd -l root
<chiara> ma kubuntu-it non esiste?
<parik70> ù[sudo] password for piripicchio:
<parik70> Sorry, try again.
<parik70> [sudo] password for piripicchio:
<parik70> piripicchio is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<FloodBotIt2> parik70: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<parik70> piripicchio@parik70-desktop:~$
<chiara> :-(
<jester-> parik70: alura vai in recovery
<jester-> parik70: sudo passwd -l root
<parik70> e digito jestr- cosa?
<parik70> jester- digito ....
<jester-> parik70: adduser piripicchio admin e riavvii con piripicchio
<parik70> ci vado a tra poco
<chiara> kubuntu è morto :-(
<jester-> chiara: ma vaa?
<chiara> ne senso non c'è nessuno :-)
<Alex92> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno sa come impostare i tasti multimediali su ubuntu 11.10?? Nella 11.04 me li riconosceva, ora sono tutti sballati ed hanno tutte altre funzioni!! =S
<enzotib> chiara, se parli di #kubuntu-it, ti redirige qui
<chiara> no no parlo di #kubuntu
<jester-> chiara: logga la chat e quando vedi peace- tampinalo che è uno dei max kde expert
<chiara> :-)
<jester-> chiara: ma chiedi pure qui
<jester-> se è roba normale qualcuno che usa kakkade c'è
<chiara> :_) he he
<fbr> jester-,
<jester-> fbr: alura?
<chiara> nulla ho problemi con i caratteri ...
<fbr> ho dato i tuoi comandi mi ha cancella l'user
<fbr> principale
<fbr> e adesso come accedo ai miei vecchi dati?
<chiara> quando sono passato da ubuntu a kubuntu vedevo tutti i caratteri minuscoli
<jester-> chiara: devi ravanere in impostazioni aspetto e abilitare i lrendering
<chiara> (ho un televisiore 40 pollici)
<chiara> il rendering ... mmm ok
<jester-> chiara: non c'è metterne uno piu bello e cambiare la dimensione
<jester-> chiara: metti lcd  rgb e moderato
<attempt> nelle impostazioni di sistema.. trovi tutto.
<jester-> chiara: va l'audio?
<chiara> si l'audio và
<jester-> chiara: attempt lo conosce bene kakkade ed è bravo
<luigi_> Ciao ragazzi
<jester-> chiara: ciumbia una tv 40" come schermo
<chiara> grazie attempt .. ma il problema è solo su alcune applicazione
<fbr> jester-,  quindi che faccio?
<chiara> tipo su ... empaty sono minuscoli
<jester-> ci vengono 8 19" sovrapposti
<chiara> se apro kopet invece sono enormi
<jester-> chiara: devi settare le app gtk anche
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/712252/
<attempt> vedi nella singola applicazione se hai l'opzione per usare i caratteri di sistema
<parik70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712252/
<chiara> ho settato anche quelle .. ho aumentato i caratteri
<chiara> allora ... ho messo i caratteri tutti a 34 ...
<attempt> l'alternativa e' lasciare tutti i caratteri piccoli standard ma selezionare 120 dpi invece di 96 o simile. li ingrandisce tutti indiscriminatamente. poi regoli l'antialiasing.
<jester-> parik70: presumo che si è sminchiato il sistema mandando a escot dei files
<chiara> anche quello ... mo riprovo a 120
<parik70> però.... ho fatto solo l' upgrade!
<fbr> jester-,  scusa se ti rompo, ma come faccio a recuperare tutti i dati ceh avevo sull account nome e cognome?
<fbr> quello principale che non funzionava piu
<jester-> fbr: sono in /home/gnomecognome.bak
<parik70> jester- c' èqualche previdibile soluzioneche non possa essere quella(che avevo pensato anch'io)di REINSTALLARE tutto???
<jester-> parik70: home separata?
<chiara> hooo pare che và :-)
<chiara> grande siete dei miti :-)
<parik70> che vuol dire jester- "home separata"? la /home/parik70 la posso dare per presa definitivamente???
<chiara> ma una domanda l'antialias che sarebbe?
<jester-> chiara: kde è molto settabile
<chiara> si per questo mi piace :-)
<parik70> jester- che vuol dire  "home separata"? la /home/parik70 la posso dare per *PERSA* definitivamente???
<chiara> ora emphaty ... và ....
<jester-> chiara: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antialiasing
<chiara> kopete è sempre enorme
<attempt> serve a migliorare la resa al monitor se i pixel sono troppo visibili vedi i caratteri a pallini o scalettati. l'antialiasing serve a togliere quell'aspetto.
<chiara> :-9
<attempt> innanzitutto il pc vorrebbe un monitor e non un tv. collegato al tv e' ok per film.
<chiara> ok ... penso che abilitandolo ... si risolva anche questi piccoli problemi di caratteri minuscoli ...
<jester-> a meno di avere un monitor frocio tv
<parik70> jester- che vuol dire  "home separata"? la /home/parik70 la posso dare per *PERSA* definitivamente???
<attempt> tradotto significa che un monitor pc di elevata qualita' a 40pollici ti costerebbe 4 volte il migliore dei tv.
<fabrizio_> jester-,  mi sa che ho sbagl qualcosa perche il file non c'è
<fabrizio_> sono fregato?
<chiara> attempt .. questo passa il convento ... ho il tv perchè .. non c'è spazio ... per mettere un monitor
<jester-> parik70: rinomina la parik70 e fai una installazione senza far formattare
<jester-> parik70: sostituisce il sistema, fa una nuova parik e salvi il resto
<parik70> jester- bene. come rinomino la /home/parik70 nelle mie condizioni?
<attempt> chiara tastiera e mouse wifi e ti tieni a debita distanza e ristabilisci le proporzioni.
<jester-> parik70: sei da piripicchio?
<chiara> si infatti ... per questo mi servono i caratteri grandi ...
<jester-> parik70: gksu nautilus e lo fai
<parik70> jester- ora sì. il pastebin l'hai visto? credo che piripicchio sia ancora un utente normale
<chiara> vivo in una casa di 42 mq con il mio fidanzato
<chiara> lo spazio è quello :_)
<jester-> parik70: se non va lo devi fare da recovery
<parik70> pito
<jester-> parik70: mv /home/parik70 /home/parik70.bak
<fabrizio_> .....
<parik70> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/712260/
<chiara> grrrr ... ora sono minuscoli i caratteri del software center :-(
<chiara> sistemi uno e si rovina l'altro
<jester-> parik70: fallo da recovery
<parik70> jester- si infatti!
<parik70> meh...statemi tutti bene. alla prox!
<parik70> ciaociao :-)
<fabrizio_> jester-, il file .bk non c'è
<fabrizio_> non so come fare a recuperare i dati del miov ecchio utente
<jester-> fabrizio_: guarda cosa hai in /mome
<jester->  /home
<jester-> fabrizio_: li ci sono le cartelle degli user
<jester-> fabrizio_: deluser non cancella le cartelle
<fabrizio_> io le cartelle non le vedo
<fabrizio_> potrebbero essere in root?
<jester-> fabrizio_: ls /home incolla qui
<fabrizio_> Documenti         Immagini  Musica    Scaricati  Video
<fabrizio_> examples.desktop  Modelli   Pubblici  Scrivania
<jester-> fabrizio_: ls /home
<jester-> fabrizio_: ma avevi la home separata?
<fabrizio_> fabrizio  fabrizio.bak  prova
<fabrizio_> no non separata
<jester-> fabrizio_: fabrizio.bak telachì
<jester-> fabrizio_: cartella home
<jester-> fabrizio_: clicca filesystem e vai in /home
<jester-> e poi nella bak
<fabrizio_> ahhhhhhh mannaggia
<jester-> doh
<fabrizio_> era un altra home non la mia home
<fabrizio_> aha
<jester-> fabrizio_: eccerto
<attempt> metti visualizza file nascosti che li vedi tutti.
<Steeler> fabrizio_, CTRL+H
<jester-> fabrizio_: la vecchia rinominata e rifato user ne ha crata una nuova
<fabrizio_> perfetto ora mi absta reincollare le cose dove devo e sono a posto
<fabrizio_> grazie jester-
<tasx> ciao!!
<jester-> fabrizio_: aggiungi l'user a adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<fabrizio_> ehhhh
<fabrizio_> no questa me la sono persa
<jester-> fabrizio_: sono i gruppi
<tasx> il gestore delle connessioni non mi memorizza la password del wifi, succede a qualcun'altro??
<jester-> adesso sei solo in admin
<Alex92> qualcuno sa come impostare i tasti multimediali su ubuntu 11.10?? (ho una tastiera logitech)
<fabrizio_> come aggiungo quindi
<jester-> fabrizio_: quindi o lo fai da gestione gruppi e aggiungi il resto o da terminale con sudo adduser quelcheè gruppo
<cristian_c> tasx, vai in Edit connections
<jester-> fabrizio_:  sudo adduser quelcheè adm etc etc uno per volta
<tasx> cristian_c, e poi??
<fabrizio_> ok
<fabrizio_> cmq l'account prova e gia negli admin
<fabrizio_> ora ho 2 account fabrizio (non admin) e prova (admin)
<jester-> fabrizio_: non prova ma l'user ricreato
<fabrizio_> ma se rinomino prova e cancello l'user ricreato cambia?
<fabrizio_> cosi sto solo con un admin
<jester-> fabrizio_: poi sudo deluser prova  e poi gli cancella cartella in /home
<cristian_c> tasx, vai in senza fili e seleziona la connessione
<fabrizio_> ah ok capito
<jester-> fabrizio_: admin permette di usare sudo gli altri per usare altro
<fabrizio_> ok quindi vado in prova e addo fabrizio come admin
<jester-> fabrizio_: no
<fabrizio_> doh
<jester-> fabrizio_: adesso sei da fabrizio?
<fabrizio_> si
<jester-> fabrizio_: dai groups nel terminale
<fabrizio_> fabrizio
<jester-> fabrizio_: allora vai in prova e dai
<jester-> sudo adduser fabrizio admin
<fabrizio_> ok
<jester-> fabrizio_: allora vai in prova e poi gli altri
<jester-> fabrizio_: torni in fabrizio, cha potrà usare sudo e seghi prova
<fabrizio_> ok fatto
<fabrizio_> ora sudo deluser prova
<fabrizio_> giusto?
<fabrizio_> da fabrizio
<jester-> fabrizio_: si
<chiara> cmq smanettando un pò ora si vedono bene ...
<jester-> fabrizio_: qundi pui cancellare la cartella di prova
<chiara> ancora non ho capito quale è la voce da cambiare per i menù
<fabrizio_> fabrizio is not in the sudoers file
<fabrizio_> ma mi sono appena aggiunto
<fabrizio_> devo riloggarmi?
<jester-> fabrizio_: esci da prova entri con fagìbrizio
<fabrizio_> sono dentro fabrizio
<jester-> fabrizio_: e da prova avevi dato sudo adduser fabrizio admin?
<fabrizio_> si
<jester-> fabrizio_: allora riavvia va
<fabrizio_> ok
<fabrizio_> jester-, ok fatto tutto perfetto
<jester-> bien
<fabrizio_> ora apro nautilus come root e cancello prova
<jester-> fabrizio_: prima sudo deluser prova
<fabrizio_> si si gia fatto
<jester-> sega la cartella allora
<fabrizio_> non è userdel?
<jester-> è uguale
<jester-> fabrizio_: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> i gruppi
<fabrizio_> cmq ok fabrizio lo da come amministratore e non ci sono altri nomi
<jester-> ok
<fabrizio_> non ho soloc apito cosa sono tutti i comandi qui sopra
<fabrizio_> scucsa la niubbaggine
<jester-> fabrizio_: va da se che una volta recuperato quello che ti serve nella .bak lo puoi segare
<chiara> attempt .... scusa quale devo aumentare per far aumentare il carattere dei menù?
<jester-> fabrizio_: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester->   
<fabrizio_> si
<jester-> sono i gruppi a cui devi aggiungere fabrizio
<fabrizio_> non so comef are
<jester-> fabrizio_: sempre con sudo adduser fabrizio adm
<jester-> fabrizio_: sempre con sudo adduser fabrizio dialout
<jester-> etc etc
<fabrizio_> sudo adduser adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> fabrizio_: uno per volta
<fabrizio_> adduser fabriio*
<jester-> fabrizio_: sempre con sudo adduser fabrizio dialout
<jester-> la logica è aggiungi fabrizio a dialout
<attempt> chiara il carattere di sistema. oppure vai nelle impostazioni  di sistema, aspetto delle applicazioni, caratteri, menu...
<jester-> fabrizio_: sempre con sudo adduser fabrizio plugdev
<jester-> uno per uno la lista che ti ho incollato
<fabrizio_> ok fatto tutto
<fabrizio_> grazie per la pazienza
<attempt> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/18/fi-rimini_24h10.png    chiara
<jester-> fabrizio_: de nada
<fabrizio_> domani torno a rompere che non mi va il microfono
<fabrizio_> in natty andava
<fabrizio_> ora non va piu
<chiara> il problema .. che non capisco ...
<chiara> il 95% delle schermate sono corrette e poi impazziscono
<jester-> attempt: carattere ubuntu fa un po cagare prova a installare cantarel
<attempt> grazie jester-
<jester-> chiara: schermo da 40" è un po pesantuccio da tenere
<jester-> a meno di avere una nvidia con un paio di giga di ram
<chiara> mo ti faccio la schermata
<chiara> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/snapshot2cd.png/
<jester-> chiara: sarebbe ora di usare un client irc, kakka ha quassel di serie che non è male
<chiara> queste sono le schermate che impazziscono
<chiara> che è quassel
<jester-> chiara: figa dimensione 28
<jester-> 10 11 è gia tanto
<jester-> chiara: quassel e xchat sono 2 client per irc
<chiara> ma guarda che se metto dimensioni basse non vedo una cippalippa
<jester-> eh ma quelli sono esagerati
<chiara> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/snapshot3xc.png/
<chiara> questo per fari vedere i caratteri diciamo normali
<chiara> guarda ti faccio vedere
<chiara> il menu
<jester-> chiara: per me sono grossi
<jester-> chiara: in impostazioni caratteri c'è la voce menu
<chiara> guarda :_)
<chiara> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/snapshot4hi.png/
<chiara> installo quassel?
<jester-> aumenta un paio di punti la voce menu
<jester-> chiara: quassel c'è gia
<jester-> vai in internet
<jester-> se magnna
<degli> buonasera a tutti
<attempt> si jester decisamente meglio quel carattere. piu' pulito.
<degli> nessuno è mai riuscito a fare andare i fingerprinter ?
<chiara_> ciao
<chiara_> allora ora ho ridotto i caratteri
<chiara_> mi leggete?
<attempt> se ti leggi tu ti leggiamo pure noi non ti pare?
<chiara> :-) non è detto :-)
<chiara> he he
<chiara> cmq http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/snapshot4el.png/
<chiara> diminuendo i caratteri le scritte si vedono bene diciamo in quel 5%
<chiara> ed ecco cosasuccede al resto del so
<chiara> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/snapshot5x.png/
<chiara> caratteri minuscoli
<stevr1it> jester-, non ho risolto nulla, ho sempre la home piena cosa posso fare? mi dai un amno?
<stevr1it> mano?
<Brutus-> Se modifico il file fstab, mount -a è sufficiente per attivare le modifiche?
<Alex92> nessuno proprio può darmi una mano col mio problema con la tastiera?? =S
<degli> è possibile disattivare la sessione ospite?
<stevr1it> richiedo aiuto ho la home che in 2 ore si è totalmente riempita, i cestini e trash sono vuoti , ho provato con bleachbit ed ho liberato solo 1 gb mentre dovrebbero esercene almeno 20 liberi, non so cosa fare, grazie
<bau-> ciao a tutti, come faccio ad installare gnome 3 su ubuntu 11.10?
<attempt> stevr1it riempita di che?
<attempt> sudo apt-get clean && apt-get autoremove
<stevr1it> attempt, non loso, il pc acceso epr 2 ore ed è piena
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> attempt, fatto ma nessun cambiamento
<bobbybong> stevr1it,  prova con du -h nome cartella es du -h /var
<stevr1it> fatto e mi da 54 gb su home
<degli> attempt: sai come togliere la dash e rimettere il dekstop come la veriosne 9 ?
<stevr1it> attempt, non lo regge troppe informazioni con dy -h
<stevr1it> du -h scusa
<attempt> du -h non lo conosco.
<attempt> degli al login prima di mettere la pass vedi se hai una finestra di scelta in basso per partire con ubuntu classic.
<degli> attempt: provo…. e invece sai anche come disattivare la sessione ospite?
<stevr1it> bobbybong, sta lavornado, ti posto su pastebin?
<bobbybong> ti dice la dimensione delle cartelle e dei files
<stevr1it> sono tantissime
<degli> attempt: no, c'è solo ubuntu 2d niente di piu'
<stevr1it> bobbybong, non lo regge tutto, mi ha cancelalto la prima parte, c'è un a ricerca mirata su file oltre 1gb?
<attempt> avranno tolto la possibilita' nel nuovo ubuntu. prova con la 2d.
<degli> attempt: niente, viene ancora la dash klaterale
<attempt> degli attualmente ubuntu usa unity.
<attempt> quindi o cambi desktop....
<bobbybong> devi vedere alla fine la dimensione della cartella
<fester-> Salve
<degli> attempt: c'è una lista di desktop con i vari screenshot in giro magari?
<fester-> Quando digito netstat -lnp le porte stanno sotto la colonna I-node??
<attempt> degli controlla nel software manager se gnome-desktop e' installato.
<stevr1it> bobbybong, hai altre soluzioni?
<degli> attempt: mancava … lo sto mettendo ora
<degli> attempt: hai idea invece di come disattivare l'account ospite?
<bobbybong> devi cercare dove e che hai occupato lo spazio
<attempt> se installi anche gnome all'avvio dovresti poterlo scegliere.
<bobbybong> è
<attempt> no per l'account non so.
<bobbybong> stevr1it, hai installato cose strane?
<degli> grazie cmq delle diritte attempt  :)
<stevr1it> bobbybong, il du -h non mi permette di tenre tutti i dati sul terminale, quindi non vedo dove sono i file di grosse dimensioni
<bobbybong> var che dimensione aveva?
<bobbybong>  7var
<bobbybong>   /var
<stevr1it> bobbybong, no davvero
<bobbybong> io uso kde ma su gnome c'è un programma ti fa vedere graficamente lo spazio occupato dai files
<stevr1it> bobbybong, cerco sulal var allroa
<bobbybong> var è una cartella si può riempire
<stevr1it> bobbybong, solo 470 mb
<stevr1it> provo su media
<bobbybong> anche la cartella .cache in home
<stevr1it> ok
<bobbybong> stevr1it,  rm -rf .cahe
<bobbybong> cache
<attempt> find /var(o altra cartella)   -type f -size +1024k (o altro multiplo di 8, questo indica file superiori a un mb)
<bobbybong> e tiri via qualcosa
<stevr1it> dice che non c'è la cache
<bobbybong> .cache con il punto davanti
<stevr1it> si atto ma non c'è
<stevr1it> fatto
<attempt> updatedb e poi usa locate eventualmente.
<willy_oracle> ciao a tutti. cos'è successo al sito di ubuntu? tutto rimanda alla promo del 10.10..
<bobbybong> stevr1it, quanto hai guadagnato?
<stevr1it> nullla
<stevr1it> nemmeno un bite
<willy_oracle> poi altra cosa: ho dei problemi con le autorizzazioni in kde. qcuno che mi da un consulto? grazie
<attempt> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<attempt> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<bobbybong> stevr1it, ma cosa hai fatto per arrivare a questo?
<degli> attempt: hai mai usato un fingerprint ?
<stevr1it> bobbybong, non lo so, il pc acceso epr due ore e ho trovato la home piena ma dove sia non lo so, che sia ubuntu one? o qualche backup che fa in home?
<attempt> no degli
<degli> :(
<willy_oracle> attempt: non c'è quello che mi serve
<attempt> se hai una cartella di backup in home la dovresti riconoscere.
<bobbybong> du - h /home
<attempt> willy_oracle metti il link della pagina che non funziona che guardo. che problema di preciso in kde?
<stevr1it> bobbybong, trovato qualcosa mi ha scaricato le mail sulla home , thunderird ora devo controllare grazie ciao
<attempt> 0.o
<willy_oracle> attempt: ho installato l'11.10 ma poi ho installato l'interfaccia kde. quando la uso mi mancano i permessi per installare le applicazioni. in gnome invece ce li ho
<willy_oracle> attempt: insomma, se voglio installare qcosa devo usare gnome
<attempt> assurdo. sei in kde?
<willy_oracle> attempt: si
<attempt> usi lo stesso utente che usi con gnome?
<willy_oracle> attempt: si, solo cambio l'interfaccia
<alecv> Salve ho formattato e perso grub, posso rivrearlo con gparted?
<degli> attempt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<attempt> apri un terminale e dai man sudo  dimmi se vedi il manuale.
<willy_oracle> attempt: sull'11.04 il problema non ce l'avevo
<willy_oracle> attempt: cosa devo trovare di preciso?
<attempt> willy_oracle dai sudo apt-get autoclean in terminale e metti in paste il risultato
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> willy_oracle poi vai nelle impostazioni di sistema sotto la voce computer del menu. e ti vai a controllare se l'utente che stai usando  e' nel gruppo sudoers.
<alecv> Credo che con gpart non posso risistemare geub
<attempt> ti basta la live di ubuntu.
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alecv> Siccome sto sistemando i 3 hd non volevo reistallare ubuntu che ho formattato
<willy_oracle> attempt: non era in sudo. cel'ho aggiunto
<willy_oracle> attempt: non va ancora
<attempt> riloggati. o riavvia.
<attempt> quando modifichi qualcosa nelle impostazioni devi dare applica prima di uscire.
<willy_oracle> attempt: ok, speriamo funzioni, altrimenti mi ritrovi qua. gracias
<zaxxon> ciao, sto installando la 11.10 su partizionamento manuale per mantenere la vecchia home. la procedura di installazione mi sta chiedendo di creare un nuovo utente, devo dargli lo stesso nome della vecchia installazione per mantenere le impostazioni? grazie
<attempt> tutto uguale, nome della macchina, nome utente, password. e quando ci arrivi non mettere la flag di formattazione alla partizione home pero' digli quale partizione usare.
<zaxxon> attempt partizioni già assegnate, formatto[/boot] e [/], swap e home no.  quindi mi confermi che non c'è una rilevazione automatica?
<attempt> se partizioni manualmente....
<zaxxon> attempt ok, grazie per le info, procedo. buona serata :)
<attempt> notte
<sage79> salve. ho messo gnome classic in 11.10 ma quando seleziono finestre tremolanti non funzionano come risolvo?
<tony_> ciao
<willy_oracle_> help: ho installato l'11.10 e ho messo su l'interfaccia kde. non riesco ad installare applicazioni: se voglio farlo devo passare a gnome. il mio utente rientra nel gruppo "sudo". consigli?
<tony_> ciaoo
<tony_> qualcuno mi aiuta??
<tony_> ma è il supporto di ubuntu questo?
<tony_> ci siete?
<frey_> ciao a tutti
<tony_> ciao
<tony_> frey saresti pratico di ubuntu?
<frey_> dipende l'argomento
<frey_> dimmi
<frey_> ci provo
<tony_> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio PC ma è lentissimo..
<tony_> eppure ho i requisiti raccomandati.
<tony_> anzi li supero
<frey_> pc quanto vecchio? o nuovo?
<tony_> è un pentium 4 1.70Ghz 384MB di RAM 40gb di hhd
<frey_> mmmhh
<tony_> skeda video dedicata da 64MB Nvidia
<tony_> sul sito ho letto ke erano i requisiti minini..anzi 256MB di ram
<willy_oracle_> riposto: help: ho installato l'11.10 e ho messo su l'interfaccia kde. non riesco ad installare applicazioni: se voglio farlo devo passare a gnome. il mio utente rientra nel gruppo "sudo". consigli?
<tony_> raccomanda 384MB
<tony_> proprio cm la mia..
<frey_> so che esiste una versione più adatta di ubuntu per pc un po più vecchiotti che si chiama "lubuntu" però so che è entro 256 di ram
<frey_> ma il tuo li supera
<tony_> frey cioè ora tengo aperto questo programma...e Rynthobox per ascoltare la musica..e và una meraviglia
<tony_> frey..ma questa versione di ubuntu la 10.10 sul sito dice i requisiti..e mi trovo..mhà..
<frey_> dov'è che è lento?? all'avvio?
<tony_> no..anzi è molto veloce..ma quando apro youtube..addio
<willy_oracle_> tony_: prova xubuntu. io l'ho installato sul netbook e va benissimo. mi pare che sei al limite con i requisiti
<tony_> nn posso aprire nient' altro
<frey_> ma sono i video quindi che ti carica lentamente?
<tony_> willy l' ho provato...di ttt..persino Knoppix 6.7e CAine..ma ubuntu è la migliore
<tony_> sii frey..mi blocca ttt il pc
<tony_> cn 3 programmi..riesco a lavorare benissimo..
<tony_> il browser firefox ke rallenta ttt
<frey_> mmhh di schede video non so molto però potrebbe essere che è poco? non so ... >Ma lubuntu lo hai provato?
<tony_> quando apro firefox il sistema diventa instanbile
<tony_> frey sii..è bruttissimo.
<tony_> ubuntu 10.10 è na figata..
<frey_> hai prvato a mettere cromium?
<frey_> magari è firefox il problema
<tony_> no...ok ci provo..
<tony_> lo usavo su Knoppix..
<willy_oracle_> qcuno che mi aiuta con le autorizzazioni?
<tony_> era già installato..
<tony_> mi trovavo bene
<tony_> quello cn l'icona grigia..
<tony_> giusto?
<tony_> willy ke autorizzazioni..
<tony_> devi dare le autorizzazione ad un file??
<frey_> si
<frey_>  grigio
<willy_oracle_> tony_: no, mi scompaiono delle autorizzazioni passando da gnome a kde. non riesco a installare i programmi
<tony_> willy nn sn pratico di ubuntu ma io facevo nel terminale  "chmod 775 file.bin" e poi "sudo apt-get install file.bin"
<tony_> per installare i .bin
<willy_oracle_> tony_: ma a cosa serve il comando?
<tony_> freyyyy
<tony_> willy dai le autorizzazione al file.bin che vuoi installare
<tony_> freyyy ci 6?
<frey_> si
<frey_> quello grigio hai provato? cromium
<tony_> frey...dopo lo provo..tanto nn è urgente..tanto uso il terminale perchè devo scaricare dei semplici file via ftp
<tony_> frey un altra cosa..
<Brutus-> Perchè montando in questo modo /dev/sda2 /media/ZAZA ntfs-3g rw,user,auto,umask=0003,uid=1000 0 0 la partizione ZAZA, non riesco a cancellare i file contenuti in esso?
<tony_> ho un problema cn la skeda di rete wlan
<tony_> cioè cn questa ora no..ma cn l' altra mi si disconnette sempre
<tony_> lo stesso succede anche cn knoppix e caine
<frey_> in che senso?
<tony_> cn quella skeda però
<tony_> si disconnette...poi lo riconnetto..e rifà la stessa cosa
<degli> ho fatto andare anche il lettore biometrico
<tony_> dopo qualke instante
<tony_> ?
<Brutus-> fstab quando viene letto prima o dopo il login?
<frey_> tony non so di schede di rete...
<frey_> prova a vedere quache impostazione e vedi che succede
<tony_> ok..grz per prima..
<tony_> brutussss
<tony_> brutus...sei pratico di ubuntu?
<tony_> avrei una domandina...
<Brutus-> tony_, scrivila così se qualcuno puo' risponderti forse lo farà
<tony_> il mio pc è lento cn ubuntu 10.10
<Brutus-> tony_, xubuntu o lubuntu
<Brutus-> :D
<tony_> cioè quando apro firefox proprio si pianta...
<tony_> brutus ma ho i requisiti raccomandati
<tony_> ho letto sul sito prima di scaricare l' ISO e di installare
<Brutus-> tony_, che hardware hai?
<tony_> processore pentium 4 1.70Ghz 384MB di ram 40GBdi hhd scheda video dedicata Nvidia da 64MB
<Brutus-> tony_, installa lubuntu o xubuntu
<tony_> sul sito diceva 1.2Ghz raccomandati 384MB RAM raccomandati..minima 256MB
<tony_> ma no..a stò punto mi compro un pc nuovo...
<tony_> a me piace ubuntu..
<Brutus-> tony_, si ma giusto per farlo girare. Se vuoi un minimo di performance..
<tony_> ttt le ho provate..persino Knoppix, caine, archlinux
<tony_> sii.ma se sul sito dicono ke è raccomandato questo hardware
<tony_> se era il minimo..allora
<tony_> ma nn è il minimo
<frey_> qualcuno sa come togliere un indicatore di banshee molto sotile dal menù del suono?
<frey_> ostile*
<tony_> inftt mi và bene..solo quando apro il browser oppure openoffice..
<tony_> và lento
<Brutus-> tony_, è normale. Hai poca ram
<tony_> se apro openoffice e youtube si pianta il pc..
<tony_> provvederò a trovare una RAM
<Brutus-> tony_, per esempio adesso firefox occupa 183 mb di ram sul mio pc
<tony_> cn 512MB cm và??
<tony_> questo pc nel 2001 l' ho preso...
<Brutus-> tony_, è vecchiotto
<tony_> cn puppy linux vola questo pc..ma è orrendo puppy linux
<tony_> anche cn Debian 4 và benissimo
<tony_> però cn debian ho problema cn parekki dispositivi..
<tony_> brutus..poi un altra cosa..su ubuntu nn mi funziona bene la scheda di rete wlan da 300Mbps
<tony_> si disconnette ogni 5min
<bobbybong> tony_,  dai uno sguardo a bodhilinux
<tony_> ok lo segno..grz bobby
<bobbybong> funziona su pc antichi
<Brutus-> lol
<bobbybong> è basato su ubuntu
<tony_> bobby...ho un presario..1200
<tony_> lo metterò li
<tony_> cn 64MB di ram
<tony_> 4mb di skeda video
<tony_> 5gb di hd
<tony_> 600Mhz intel celeron
<tony_> dovrebbe andar bene??
<bobbybong> 300mhz i386 Processor
<bobbybong> 128megs of RAM
<tony_> cn 64MB di ram java piange però..
<bobbybong> 1.5g HD space
<tony_> anzi il mio 60MB xk 4MB se li ciuccia la skeda video
<tony_> mio fratello ha l' i7 e lo usa cn win 7....uffffffff
<tony_> cn la skeda video HD da 1GB
<tony_> li si ke andrebbe bn ubuntu 10.10
<Brutus-> mi sapete dire cosa non va in questa riga: /dev/sda2 /media/ZAZA ntfs-3g rw,user,auto,umask=0770,uid=1000 0 0. Tutti i file sono solo leggibili ed scrivibili dal proprietario e stop
<fester-> ma mica serve l'i7 per far andare la 10.10
<Brutus-> non riesco a cancellare i file dalla partizione per esempio :(
<Brutus-> fester-, jester- è tuo cugino?
<tony_> lo sò...a me bastarebbe anche 1GB di ram
<fester-> Brutus-: no
<tony_> il mio processore nn è male...
<Brutus-> lo
<tony_> nel 2001 il pentium 4 lo pagai un botto di soldi..
<Brutus-> l
<tony_> nn io..ma i miei..
<fester-> Brutus-: /dev/sda2 /media/ZAZA ntfs-3g rw,users,auto exec 0 0
<tony_> quando l' ho comprato aveva la ram da 256 e la scheda video da 32MB..poi ho montato la scheda di rete da 64MB e un altro banco da 128MB
<fester-> Brutus-: ho dimenticato la virgola tra auto ed exec
<tony_> brutus..questo pc per 10 anni è sempre stato in funzione...e nn mi ha mai dato nexx problema hardware..maiii
<Brutus-> fester-, ok quella me la tengo buona. Ma dimmi, perchè montando un'altra partizione con gli stessi parametri posso cancellare i file? Guarda /dev/sdb1 /media/CAVE ntfs-3g rw,user,auto,umask=0770,uid=1000 0 0
<fester-> Brutus-: non lo so, forse /media/CAVE ha altri permessi?
<fester-> quando hai creato hai dato chmod?
<fester-> e chown del tuo user alla cartella
<Brutus-> fester-, vedo che entrambe le cartelle /media/ZAZA e /media/CAVE hanno gli stessi permessi
<Brutus-> fester-, con ls -l la quarta colonna è il group ?
<Brutus-> perchè drwx------ 1 virunga root     4096 2011-10-13 19:30 CAVE
<Brutus-> drwx------ 1 virunga virunga 20480 2011-10-13 19:30 ZAZA
<SG-1_> Ciao.
<fester-> Brutus-: dalla quinta
<fester-> incolla qui
<Brutus-> fester-, cosa devo incollare?
<fester-> i permessi di una di queste cartelle
<Brutus-> fester-, quelle delle partizioni le ho messe prima e le trovi poco più in alto
<Brutus-> -rw------- 1 virunga virunga  4536 2011-10-12 21:50 main.o
<Brutus-> questo è un file di quelli che non posso cancellare appartenente alla partizione ZAZA
<Brutus-> non capisco propi
<fester-> no incolla la cartella di mount
<Brutus-> drwx------ 1 virunga virunga 20480 2011-10-13 19:30 ZAZA
<fester-> sembra buona
<fester-> allora e' un altro il problema
<Brutus-> fester-, adesso ho dato il comando chmod -R u+rwx /media/ZAZA ma ci sta mettendo le ore
<Brutus-> fester-, e non ha funzionato . Ha finito ma i file hanno ancora gli stessi permessi di prima
<Brutus-> :S
<Brutus-> fester-, io pensavo dipendesse dall'umask... invece ora penso che quello serva solo per quando crei i file
<LeartS> Salve a tutti
<fester-> boh
<LeartS> Avrei un problemino con l'installazione: dice che devo avere almeno 8.6GB di spazio, ma ne ho solo 8 (eeepc 900A), c'è un modo per saltare questo controllo e proseguire comunque ? Dato che non credo servano davvero 8.6GB per un'installazione fresca..
<airgnox> sera a tutti
<fester-> Brutus-: no invece prova chmod 777 -R /device/nome_directory o sul file
<airgnox> qlc mi sa spiegare perchè il mio pc in avvio è piu' lento rispetto ad altri piu' datati ?
<airgnox> ho la 10.04
<airgnox> e il tempo che intercorre dal suono dei tamburi alla finestra di login è lungo
<Brutus-> fester-, è la stessa cosa... ma provo
<fester-> in teoria umask=770 dovrebbe poterti permettere di cancellare
<Brutus-> fester-, no l'umask così settata togli tutti i permessi a user e group mentre da tutti i permessi a other
<Brutus-> fester-, cmq non funziona il comando chmod perchè dice chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ZAZA/System Volume Information/tracking.log': Read-only file system
<Brutus-> dove il percorso è un generico file
<fester-> sara' quello allora
<Brutus-> fester-, cazzo forse hai ragione :D
<Brutus-> che pirla
<fester-> uh
<Brutus-> vediamo...
<Brutus-> fester-, provo a fare un logout
<fester-> ok
<Brutus-> Con il logout e cambiando il file fstab non è cambiato nulla
<fester-> Non e' possibile, forse non se l'è predso allora
<Brutus-> fester-, dici che devo resettare il pc?
<fester-> Brutus-: io riavvierei
<Brutus-> provo.. grazie
<fester-> ti fai una copia di fstab e riavvi
<Brutus-> ha funzionato porca eva
<fester-> eh
<Brutus-> grazie fester-
<fester-> secondo me era l'uid
<Brutus-> fester-, no era la mask. Sapevo che funzionava all'inverso di chmod ma l'ho settata cmq sbagliata e tu me l'hai fatto notare
<Brutus-> zio fester-
<fester-> Bene bene
<fester-> l'impottante e' che tutto si sia risotto
<Brutus-> :d
<Brutus-> :D
<Brutus-> è bene tutto ciò che finisce bene
<Brutus-> lol
<fester-> detto questo, ni putemu iri
<fester-> Bonanotte
<Brutus-> 'notte
<giuse> sera a tutti
<airgnox> sera
<airgnox> qualcuno è pratico di vlc
<airgnox> tutte le volte che ho la finestra massimizzata e la riduco mi si blocca
<airgnox> se tengo attivo compiz e cairo me lo da sto problema
<airgnox> con metacity nulla funziona alla grande
<stevr1it> salve ho un problema con la partizione di swap, mi da errore, e mi da errore anche su gparted, è montata su sda5 cosa devo fare, smonarla e formattarla come swap?
<vietta> stevr1it, che errore?
<stevr1it> vietta, quando faccio partire ubuntu 11.10 mi dice ceh non la trova, sotto dev e poi il pc lavora di ram soltanto perchè su gparted mi da errore, cercheitto rosso sull apartizione di swap che è su sda5
<stevr1it> vietta, ma sotto /dev/ sda5 esiste
<vietta> mi dici il risultato del comando: sudo blkid
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> vietta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712468/
<vietta> posteresti anche il risultato di cat /etc/fstab per favore?
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> vietta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712471/
<frey_> l'audio non c'è in ubuntu 11.10 xk?
<bau-> ciao a tutti ho installato gnome 3 su ubutnu 11.10, ma ho la barra in alto che non si vede bene: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/screenshotat20111018205.png/
<corsairtux> frey_, anche un mio amico aveva lo stesso problema..
<vietta> stevr1it, hai due swap
<stevr1it> ahh
<stevr1it> ma nonho mai avuto due swap
<stevr1it> con l'aggiornamento ne ha creta un'latra
<frey_> strano ora funziona ... bah XD meglio così
<corsairtux> se non erro aveva il volume al minimo... mi  pare che di default sia così
<stevr1it> vietta, coem faccio ad eliminarne una?
<corsairtux> frey_,  era anche da te al minimo?
<stevr1it> la tolgo da fstab?
<frey_> gparted stevrlit
<vietta> stevrl scusa una riga è commentata
<vietta> è una
<stevr1it> frey_, arrivi ora, ho già provato, niente da fare
<frey_> no non andava proprio però ora si
<frey_> stevrlit non puoi rimuovere lo swap mentre usi il pc devi avviare da un cd live e toglierne 1 da la
<stevr1it> vietta, e se rimetto la sua swap? togliendo il commento da li e mettendola sull'altra che non esiste su gparted?
<frey_> hai provato?
<stevr1it> frey_, no
<vietta> stevrlit, prova
<stevr1it> ok
<frey_> prova e vedi se va (solitamente non puoi eliminare una cosa in uso...)
<ptux> salve. ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ed ho inserito con visudo firestarter per l'avvio al login. Quando mi loggo l'applicazione viene caricata ma mi appare un messaggio di errore: "Impossibile aprire il log di sistema. nessuna informazione sull'evento sarà disponibile". da che cosa dipende?
<stevr1it> vietta, frey_, ho provato cosi: in fstab /dev/hda5       none            swap        sw  ma mi da errore  dice che non la trova sotto /dev
<stevr1it> vietta, hai qualche suggerimento?
<stevr1it> frey_, ?
<ptux> stevr1it, di che si tratta?
<stevr1it> ptux, quando riavvio non mi riconosce la swap, se indago da gparted, swap su sda5 è cerchiata da errore,
<stevr1it> provo a riavviare
<ptux> dmesg | grep swap e vedi se c'è il dev (/dev/sda5)
<ptux> * (/dev/hda5)
<frey_> stevrlit, guarda io avevo appena danneggiato il file fstab riguardo una partizione ntfs (tra l'altro di windows XD) e ho risolto eliminando i righi che lo riguardavano
<frey_> ti consiglio di fare un backup del file attuale e provare
<vietta> frey_, ptux  il problema è di uuid
<vietta> basta che editi fstab nel modo giusto
<frey_> esatto è quello che ho detto prima
<vietta> non ho fatto in tempo a dirgli nulla
<frey_> può provare in quel modo
<ptux> vietta, uuid è perfettamente intercambiabile con la notazione /dev/hda5
<ptux> sempre che sia la posizione esatta (hda5, intendo)
<vietta> ptux, certo, la posizione è esatta
<vietta> anzi
<ptux> quindi perché non provare con dmesg | grep swap per vedere se questa partizione di swap è stata rilevata dal sistema?
<vietta> ptux hai ragione
<stevr1it> niente da fare, gparted mi da errore comunque e non funziona la swap, provo a riavviare con cd live e riforamattare solo la swap. mahh
<vietta> la partizione non è quella
<vietta> stevr1it, aspetta
<ptux> stevr1it,
<stevr1it> dimmi
<ptux> dmesg | grep swap
<ptux> che output ti dà?
<stevr1it> guardo
<stevr1it> niente
<stevr1it> ptux, nessun output
<stevr1it> non ho la swap funzionante
<ptux> stevr1it, man swapon
<ptux> se hai creato la swap, con swapon dovresti poterla attivare.
<ptux> ;)
<stevr1it> mnai creata una swap, ho soloaggiornato da 1104 a 11.10
<ptux> mmh... ma la swap c'era su 11.04, o no?
<stevr1it> ptux, con spaon -a mi diche che ontrova il device UUID=4ef6be07-44e8-4fcb-8419-90aa12cee9ac
<stevr1it> non trova
<frey_> stevrlit, almeno a te funziona il resto io ho reinstallato tutto da capo che mi si è danneggiato TUTTO  XD
<stevr1it> nell'fstab ho l'UUID della swap sbagiato, come recuper quello giusto?
<stevr1it> c'è un modo per recuperare l'UUID della swap ?
<vietta> quello giusto è quello di sudo blkid
<ptux> stevr1it, l'UUID non è un problema: puoi metterci la posizione se esiste.
<stevr1it> ora provo con l'UUID
<vietta> o la posizione come dice ptux che è /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<stevr1it> fatto messo nll'fsta e suntato gli altri ora vediamo, riavvio. ciao
<frey_> mi è venuto un dubbio, ho installato ubuntu con la home separata questa volta... Quando uscirà la 12.04 e la installo al posto della partizione con l'attuale sistema e metto come home quella gia esistente funzionerà tutto giusto?
<vietta> sì frey_
<frey_> vietta, ok grazie ma questa è la prima volta con home separata XD
<ptux> frey_, io tengo la home separata praticamente da sempre...
<ptux> così non ho rogne nei cambi di versione, distro, ecc.
<ptux> :D
<frey_> cmq per stevrlit il problema dell'uuid io (per un mio caso) l'ho risolto eliminando tutta la sezione #Entry ecc...
<frey_> ptux, si infatti spero che starò bene d'ora inn poi è dalla 9.04 che reinstallo sempre tutto
<gian_> ragazzi penso di aver fatto un casino, ho lanciato da terminale unity --reset, siccome non vedevo che andava avanti ho chiuso il terminale, da allora mi sono spariti la barra verticale, e tutta la barra superiore, in pratica non posso far nulla
<stevr1it> perfetto ora va benissimo, raddoppiata la velocità, grazie infinite, . ma ho un altra domanda se posso
<frey_> stevrlit, vai
<stevr1it> non ho più le iconettte del menu di libreoffice, sono sparite, nemmeno da modifca menu le trovo..
<stevr1it> intendo dire sotto applicazioni ufficio,
<stevr1it> ho reistallato da zero libreoffice ma nulla
<stevr1it> frey_, qualche idea?
<frey_> stevrlit, se vuoi posso passarti un comando che nelle difficoltà mi ha sempre aiutato
<stevr1it> dimmi
<frey_> un attimo
<stevr1it> però che strano, gparted mi da sempre errore su sda5 e non mi mostr alcuna partizione swap...
<ptux> stevr1it, per le icone: apri in modifica la voce di menu che vuoi modificare, clicca sullo spazio destinato alle icone e vai al percorso: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<frey_> stevrlit, allora prova così: prima rimuovi completamente libreoffice (possibilmente con synaptic) poi dai questo comando (ti pulisce il sistema e te lo aggiorna ma a te serve la pulitura) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712510/    poi prova a reinstallare dopo un bel riavvio
<ptux> qui trovi le icone di libreoffice.
<ptux> frey_, reinstallare tutto per delle icone??? esagerato!!
<stevr1it> vado in modifica voce menu
<frey_> ptux, eheheh è più semplice così però se no tutte le icone 1 per 1?
<ptux> certo. ed oltre ad essere semplice è molto più veloce...
<frey_> stevrlit, vabbe vedi tu XD io sono più drastico
<laidon> buonasera ubuntisti
<stevr1it> ok grazie ora so come fare
<frey_> ptux, oggi questo metodo mi ha risolto un problema del menù del suono... banshee rimaneva pur essendo disinstallato e tutto
<ptux> se usate ubuntu con GNOME potete anche andare a scaricare il pacchetto di libreoffice ed installare solo la parte della integrazione desktop... ma disinstallare tutto e reinstallare per delle icone mi pare esagerato.
<ptux> ciao laidon
<frey_> ciao
<stevr1it> ciao frey
<ptux> frey_, si vede che hai tempo da perderci dietro.. ;)
<laidon> ci sono problemi noti con gwibber sulla 11.10? A me non memorizza l'account e non scarica alcun messaggio...
<frey_> ptux, XD è solo che il mio pc impiega meno tempo a reinstallare che aspettare me a mettere le icone XD
<ptux> se lo dici tu.. ;)
<ptux> laidon, non uso gwibber ..
<frey_> laidon, a me è perfetto anche se preferisco da browser XD
<laidon> frey_, ho cancellato l'account e aggiunto di nuovo ma nulla... nello specifico account twitter
<frey_> laidon, non ho twitter per provare ma facebook va
<laidon> ecco, io proprio il contrario :)
<laidon> è consigliabile reinstallare il pacchetto o rischio di fare danni?
<frey_> laidon, reinstallare non dovrebbe fare danni, prova
<ptux> usando le procedure corrette non fai danno. però farei un giro su google per vedere se altri hanno problemi con twitter.
<frey_> si quoto XD
<laidon> ok, googlo un po', grazie ;)
<vietta> laidon, hai provato a far partire gwibber da terminale e vedere che errore ti dà?
<laidon> vietta, no
<frey_> comunque questo ubuntu mi sta piacendo molto di più del 11.04 anche se secondo me dovrebbero fare in modo da poter aprire più finestre di un programma
<ptux> frey_, che vuoi dire?
<frey_> esempio se voglio aprire più finestre di firefox come faccio??
<vietta> laidon, prova. Magari c'è qualche indizio utile
<frey_> scusa non firefo
<ptux> CTRL+N non ti piace?
<frey_> la cartella home
<ptux> e cmq firefox ha le tabs..
<laidon> vietta, sì sì sto provando e faccio sapere
<frey_> si firefox è ok
<ptux> lo stesso vale per le altre applicazioni. Se vuoi la Home la puoi aprire di nuovo oppure premere F3.
<ptux> ;)
<frey_> ptux, con ctrl N ok ma dovrebbero aggiungere un pulsante quando clicchi col destro alla home (nuova finestra) sono molto puntiglioso su ste cosette XD
<ptux> sarà, ma io lo trovo abbastanza inutile.
<laidon> vietta, "/usr/bin/gwibber-accounts:109: Warning: value "-nan" of type `gdouble' is invalid or out of range for property `step-increment' of type `gdouble'  gtk.main()"
<frey_> ptux, sono miei puntigli ; )
<frey_> be io vi lascio
<frey_> ciao a tutti
<ptux> lo capisco. però la logica è quella di avere una finestra snella anche per mantenere più area di lavoro disponibile. quindi con la tastiera si fa tutto.
<ptux> ciao e buona notte.
<frey_> XD ciao
<vietta> laidon hai fatto un dist-upgrade per caso?
<laidon> sì, ho aggiornato alla 11.10
<zaxxon> ciao, sono su oneiric,  il software center mi dice: http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/4086/schermatadel20111019002.png ...che significa? grazie
<esulu> zaxxon: che architettura hai ?
<zaxxon> amd64
<zaxxon> il pacchetto dovrebbe andar bene è lo stessso che ho installato su natty...
<esulu> dai un sudo dpkg -i opera_blablabla
<esulu> nella directory Scaricati ovviamente dove l'hai scaricato
<zaxxon> ok provo
<gian_> chi mi aiuta, non riesco più a vedere la barra di sinistra e superiore su ubuntu 11.10
<zaxxon> esulu ha funzionato, grazie. Forse ho commesso l'errore di aggiungere i repo prima di installarlo, non mi ricordavo che vanno aggiunti dopo l'installazione di opera. grazie ancora.
<esulu> zaxxon: allora quando aggiungi un repo devi dare subito un sudo apt-get update
<esulu> e dopo provare ad installare il pacchetto che vouoi con sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<esulu> gian_: allora
<esulu> prova ad avvia
<yvesBsAs> gian_: mi pare di aver visto una roba sinile sul forum, aspetta
<esulu> *avviare ccsm
<esulu> ciao yvesBsAs
<zaxxon> esulu ok, grazie. ciao e buonaserata :)
<esulu> zaxxon: sera
<gian_> ho lanciato da terminale unity --reset ma si blocca e non va avanti
<yvesBsAs> gian_: controlla qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,457686.0.html
<yvesBsAs> sera esulu
<esulu> gian_: che errore ti da
<esulu> ?
<Carlitos83> sera ^^
<esulu> ciao Carlitos83
<Carlitos83> esulu: ciao
<gian_> grazie esulu del tuo aiuto, adesso vedo sia la barra verticale che superiore, sempre il migliore...
<esulu> figurati gian_ ma prossima volta chiedi pure in chan che sicuramente qualcuno ne sa meglio di me per aiutarti
<gian_> ok, buonanotte
<esulu> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-19
<cristian> giorno
<utente_ubuntu> buon giorno a tutti, quando spengo il router e lo riaccendo la rete non si riattiva, ne dal pannello di gnome e ne con il comando sudo ifup eth0, sono costretto a riavviare il pc. Qualcuno mi sa dire come fare in questo caso? Grazie
<jumpysnake> buon dì
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Ho un problema con la webcam
<Andreone> Non c'è nessuno ?
<glpiana> ola
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Ho un problema con la webcam
<glpiana> Andreone, esponilo
<Andreone> Con cheese si vede
<Andreone> ma il mricrofono non funziona
<Andreone> *microfono
<glpiana> Andreone, il microfono integrato nella webcam?
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> Andreone, apri le preferenze audio
<glpiana> Andreone, dall'icona del volume sulla barra
<Andreone> Impostazioni audio ?
<glpiana> sì
<Andreone> fatto, adesso ?
<glpiana> Andreone, vai nella scheda "ingresso"
<Andreone> si, e poi ?
<glpiana> Andreone, in basso dovresti vedere i dispositivi: quale è selezionato?
<Andreone> Front Microphono
<glpiana> Andreone, seleziona il microfono della webcam
<Andreone> Ci sono 3 opzioni
<Andreone> Line-in analogico
<Andreone> Rear Microphone
<Andreone> Front Microphone
<Andreone> qualè devo selezionare ?
<glpiana> Andreone, no, sotto a "scegliere un dispositivo per l'ingresso audio" cosa vedi?
<Andreone> Audio interno Stereo analogico
<Andreone> solo c'è quella voce
<glpiana> Andreone, oki, quindi non lo vede. prova ad attaccare la webcam in un'altra porta usb
<Andreone> Però ho fatto Rear Microphone e appena parlo si vede che le barre avanzano
<glpiana> Andreone, prova allora
<Andreone> Ho, provato. Funziona
<Andreone> Come faccio ad installare Avidemux ?
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> Andreone, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Andreone> 11.10
<Andreone> l' ultima versione
<glpiana> Andreone, nei repo non c'è più. ma ci sono anche cose più belline di avidemux
<glpiana> Andreone, hai già provato ffmpeg
<glpiana> ?
<Andreone> no
<Andreone> ma come mai nei repository non c'è più ?
<glpiana> Andreone, boh, l'han levato
<Andreone> Esiste uno script che appena lo lancio mi esegue i comandi
<Andreone> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Andreone> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Andreone> sudo apt-get clean
<Andreone> senza necessariamente digitarli ?
<glpiana> Andreone, esisterà anche. qualcuno l'avrà anche fatto
<Andreone> Bo
<Andreone> Non ricordo come si chiama ma esiste un tool per ubuntu che fà una sorta di pulizia ma non ricordo il nome, mannaggia
<glpiana> si chiama computer-janitor
<glpiana> computer-janitor-gtk per l'interfaccia grafica
<Andreone> ma per ubuntu 11.10 và bene ?
<glpiana> certo
<Andreone> ho visto che c'è nei repository
<glpiana> Andreone, perchè non dovrebbe?
<Andreone> si, ma io ricordo che c'era un' altro che anche installava con un semplice tasto aggiornamenti ubuntu, codec ecc...
<Andreone> ma nopn ricordo come si chiamava
<glpiana> Andreone, non mettere script delle balle, che impantanano il sistema
<Andreone> si
<Andreone> ok
<Andreone> Ho installato ieri gnome 3 ma ha problemi infatti sono ritornato con unity 3d
<glpiana> Andreone, se hai 11.10 hai già gnome3 come base di unity
<Andreone> Volevo dire gnome shell
<glpiana> a meno che tu stia parlando di gnome-shell, ma è una shell. gnome3 è sempre quello
<Andreone> si, hai ragione
<Andreone> e non apparivano il massimizza e minimizza ed non cera il tasto di arresto
<Odo> Giorno
<Andreone> Giorno
<Andreone> glpiana ci sei ?
<glpiana> Andreone, sì, non mi vedi elencato tra gli utenti?
<Andreone> ok
<Andreone> Sembra questo
<Andreone> http://ubuntubond.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-tools.html
<glpiana> Andreone, ti ho appena consigliato di non usare roba non ufficiale
<Andreone> Ok
<glpiana> poi fai quel che credi, ma se impasta il sistema puoi dire solo "mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa"
<Andreone> Ho installato winFF
<Andreone> ok glpiana
<Andreone> devo chiudere, ci sentiamo. Ciao e grazie
<ptux> salve a tutti non riesco a far andare il microfono sulla ubuntu 11.10.
<ptux> in particolare non funziona neppure da registratore suoni
<ptux> sebbene abbia cambiato microfono perché temevo che l'altro non funzionasse.
<ptux> qualche aiuto?
<glpiana> ptux, apre le impostazioni audio dall'icona del volume e vai nella scheda ingressi. prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<ptux> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/179819
<ptux> come noterai ho "Line-in analogico". Aprendo il menù a tendina ho Microfono 1 e Microfono 2, ma se li seleziono al successivo riavvio del controllo dell'audio ricompare Line-in analogico.
<glpiana> ptux, ok, ma selezionando l'uno o l'altro il microfono funziona?
<ptux> no.
<ptux> in effetti anche selezionando uno dei due microfoni, se vado ad intervenire sul livello di volume ritorna automaticamente Line-in analogico con buona pace della mia selezione.
<glpiana> ptux, non dovresti avere necessità di mettere mano al volume.
<glpiana> ptux, vai nella scheda "hardware" e prendi una schermata
<ptux> lo so, ma neppure lui dovrebbe avere necessità di ripristinare Line-in...
<ptux> http://imagebin.org/179821
<glpiana> ptux, hai provato a cambiare l'impostazione in quella scheda?
<ptux> in hardware?
<glpiana> sì
<ptux> qualcosa ho provato, ma senza successo.
<glpiana> ptux, devi fare dei tentativi cambiando le impostazioni in quella scheda e poi su ingressi. se alla fine no va puoi provare a inserire opzioni in alsa-conf.base
<glpiana> o alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> la seconda che ho detto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<utente_ubuntu> buon giorno a tutti, quando spengo il router e lo riaccendo la rete non si riattiva, ne dal pannello di gnome e ne con il comando sudo ifup eth0, sono costretto a riavviare il pc. Qualcuno mi sa dire come fare in questo caso? Grazie
<ptux> beccato.
<ptux> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> ptux, :)
<glpiana> utente_ubuntu, nemmeno staccando il cavo e riattaccandolo?
<glpiana> e poi a che pro riavvii il router spesso?
<utente_ubuntu> glpiana, questo non l'ho provato;
<glpiana> utente_ubuntu, prova
<utente_ubuntu> glpiana, ok
<gian__> ciao, come si chiama l'icona per poter regolare la luminosità con alimentazione e batteria?
<utente_ubuntu> glpiana, e' da tempo che cerco di capire il problema, ora che mi sono deciso a chiedere supporto, la rete si e' riattivata in automatico. Incredibile; comunque Grazie!
<glpiana> utente_ubuntu, prego
<glpiana> gian__, non trovo niente di utile che abbia interfaccia grafica
<massimo18> gian__, i tastini non funzionano?
<gian__> ma ricordo che nella versione 10.10 e 11.04 c'era qualcosa
<gian__> ho visto che c'è nel menu un'icona chiamata schermo (con lucchetto), ma è troppo poco
<massimo18> gian__, Fn+freccia su /giu
<beatrix> salve
<beatrix> dopo un aggiornamento corposo
<beatrix> non è stato riavviato il pc
<beatrix> il pc non viene mai spento
<glpiana> !enter | beatrix
<ubot-it> beatrix: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<beatrix> dopo qualche giorno è stato proposto
<massimo18> beatrix, e quale sarebbe la domanda?
<beatrix> un altro aggiornamento, il risultato è che gli unici comandi che si possono lanciare sono quelli alt - F*
<glpiana> beatrix, e riavviare il pc? non se ne aprla?
<glpiana> *parla
<beatrix> i programmi ci sono ma non si possono lanciare, non funziona il menu contestuale del mouse
<beatrix> gipiana è stato riavviato il pc
<glpiana> beatrix, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<gian__> con quel comando non succede nulla, e poi a me interessa qualcosa che mi vari la luminosità a seconda se sono alimentato con rete o batteria
<beatrix> gipiana si
<glpiana> beatrix, scrivici: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> azz... a dopo
<beatrix> ehm e mi lascia così?
<enzotib> beatrix, mostra l'output del comando, in particolare se dà degli errori (su pastebin), qualcuno risponderà
<enzotib> !pastebin | beatrix
<ubot-it> beatrix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> salve gente. ho un dilemma: il nostro bravo ubuntu non riconosce correttamente la mia tv... a differenza di winsozz, che su uno dei due notebook ho in dual-boot con oneiric me lo vede immediatamente come monitor plug&play, sia oneiric che maverick vedono un "sony 72", alterando così di brutto le dimensioni dell'immagine sul tv... (è un 32")... devo andarmi a cercare qualche driver o cosa?
<aldos> come faccio a impostare la sessione di default in Lubuntu?
<beatrix> enzotib: non c'e' output
<enzotib> beatrix, puoi spiegare meglio qual è la situazione? io non ho mica capito
<beatrix> enzotib: sembrerebbe un problema di nautilus, poiché lanciando un programma con alt-f2 i programmi sottostanti funzionano, non ci si riesce ad accendere dal desktop
<enzotib> beatrix, e se da alt-f2 lanci proprio nautilus?
<neramarea> salve gente. ho un dilemma: il nostro bravo ubuntu non riconosce correttamente la mia tv... a differenza di winsozz, che su uno dei due notebook ho in dual-boot con oneiric me lo vede immediatamente come monitor plug&play, sia oneiric che maverick vedono un "sony 72", alterando così di brutto le dimensioni dell'immagine sul tv... (è un 32")... devo andarmi a cercare qualche driver o cosa?
<beatrix> enzotib: funziona. Il problema è che l'utente vuole accedere alle informazioni utilizzando l'interfaccia grafica, che ora non è + disponibile. La mia domanda è: lanciando apt-get install x-window-system potrei risolvere il problema e ripristinare i menu contestuali e il menu nella barra di stato?
<enzotib> beatrix, ma che versione di ubuntu è?
<aldos> perché mi ignorate?
<enzotib> neramarea, ma nelle impostazioni del display non puoi modificare la risoluzione?
<enzotib> aldos, evidentemente nessuno sa cosa risponderti
<aldos> dove posso chiedere?
<aldos> esiste un canale per lubuntu?
<neramarea> enzotib sì, ma nessuna corrisponde. inoltre, non c'è modo di "duplicare" il monitor come con winsozz... appena modifico la risoluzione esterna, quella del notebook va a p... stavo leggendo qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=198513.msg1321615 ma non so se è una soluzione; tra l'altro, su uno dei due notebook ho nvidia, sull'altro radeon. e ho provato anche a lasciare i vesa... tutto inutile
<beatrix> enzotib: credo maverick
<enzotib> aldos, no, puoi ripetere la tua domanda ogni tanto e sperare che qualcuno che usa lubuntu ti risponda
<enzotib> aldos, oppure puoi chiedere sul forum
<enzotib> !forum | aldos
<ubot-it> aldos: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<aldos> ok grazie
<enzotib> beatrix, prova a fare sudo apt-get --resintall install ubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> beatrix, correzione, è: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<beatrix> enzotib: ok
<neramarea> enzotib ovviamente esco in HDMI
<enzotib> neramarea, non so aiutarti, ti ho detto quello che avrei provato a fare, da ignorante di problemi di grafica, ma non so altro
<neramarea> enzotib grazie lo stesso proverò di quando in quando a ripetere la domanda. solo un dubbio: poichè finora, ogni volta che ho installato i driver proprietari, per tornare ai vesa ho dovuto reinstallare l'intero sistema (sigh!), non è che c'è una scorciatoia per disabilitarli e punto?
<glpiana> aldos, che intendi per sessione di default?
<beatrix> enzotib: riavvio?
<enzotib> beatrix, sì, anche se dovrebbe bastare chiudere la sessione
<neramarea> ...e pensare che Sony usa un kernel Linux...
<glpiana> neramarea, in teoria basterebbe disabilitarli e levare xorg.conf
<neramarea> ehm... glpiana... meno infilo le manine nei file, e meglio è... non trovo un menù in cui far le cose "da fuori"? sennò lo so già che combino disastri..
<glpiana> neramarea, per disabilitare usi il gestore dei driver, per levare xorg.conf, basta rinominarlo, mica ci devi mettere dentro le manine
<beatrix> enzotib: niente.
<glpiana> beatrix, puoi rispiegare il tuo problema, che non l'ho capito?
<beatrix> enzotib: intanto ho saputo la versione è 10.04 lts versione remix
<neramarea> son sempre un po' timoroso... ho reinstallato oneiric 6 volte in 6 giorni, per rimediare a disastri che avevo combinato: cmq, se da gestore driver dò "rimuovi", al riavvio mi son sempre ritrovato in  crash, come se non riabilitasse i vesa std; per caso dovevo eliminare xorg.conf PRIMA di spegnere?
<beatrix> gipiana nel sistema ubuntu 10.04 lts versione remix funziona solo alt-f2, i programmi ci sono tutti, non funziona l'interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> neramarea, rinominale prima di spegnere
<glpiana> beatrix, remix, brutta cosa, mai piaciuta. non puoi usrae gnome normale?
<glpiana> *usare
<neramarea> crescerò... e da niubbo diventerò un graaande niubbo... ;-)
<beatrix> gipiana sto facendo help desk telefonico
<glpiana> beatrix, e non si può usare gnome per l'help desk telefonico?
<beatrix> glpiana: non capisco
<glpiana> <beatrix> gipiana sto facendo help desk telefonico  <--- non ho capito il senso dell'affermazione dopo che ti ho chiesto se non potevi usare l'interfaccia normale di gnome
<neramarea> ok... credo di esserci vicino: il tv ha una risoluzione nativa di 1366x768. c'è modo di abilitarla SENZA modificarla? per averla a disposizione nelle opzioni del monitor? o se seguo queste indicazioni http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=422692.0 poi mi tocca forzare nuovamente il ritorno allo standard?
<beatrix> glpiana: purtroppo non conosco remix e non ho il dispositivo sottomano
<glpiana> <beatrix> enzotib: intanto ho saputo la versione è 10.04 lts versione remix <--- oh, guarda che l'hai scritto tu :D
<glpiana> neramarea, ma se tu escludi il video del pc non va alla risoluzione corretta la tv?
<neramarea> magari...
<glpiana> neramarea, avviando con la tv collegata?
<neramarea> idem
<glpiana> neramarea, come imposti gli schermi dall'applet di gnome?
<neramarea> in che senso?
<glpiana> neramarea, con cosa stai provando a gestire gli schermi?
<neramarea> preferenze del monitor; flaggo "stessa immagine in tutti i monitor"
<glpiana> neramarea, e non flaggare quello e disattiva il monitor del pc
<neramarea> già provato... in ogni caso sul tv non ho risoluzione corretta
<glpiana> neramarea, fa vedere xorg.conf
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> buongiorno
<neramarea> glpiana in che dir dovrebbe sare, chè non ricordo?
<neramarea> *stare
<kah> /etc/X11
<glpiana> ecco .)
<vin__> ciao a tutti
<vin__> vorrei far funzionare thunderbird con exchange
<neramarea> ehm... lì non c'è...
<kah> neramarea: meglio, una roba in meno da cancellare :P
<neramarea> kah ;-)
<kah> neramarea: stai usando quello con l'nvidia?
<Gianni83> giorno ^^
<Gianni83> ce nessuno che potrei chiedere delle informazioni?
<neramarea> sì, ma non ho abilitato i driver proprietari non li uso, chè sennò mi a va a remengo il plymouth, e non sopporto di non vedere la mia bella scritta "ubuntu" all'avvio...
<glpiana> Gianni83, tu chiedi, chi sa ti risponde
<glpiana> vin__, che problemi incontri?
<kah> neramarea: sospetto che sei vuoi risolvere il problema devi usare i driver proprietari :(
<Gianni83> premetto che mi sono appena affaciato al mondo linux
<jester-> el il plymsticass lè impurtant
<kah> neramarea: e l'applettina di configurazione dell'nvidia (nvidia-settings se on erro)
<kah> jester-: lol
<neramarea> ehm... ovviamente, non avendo abilitato i driver, l'applet nun ce stà... jester-, pigli per i fondelli? ;-)
<kah> neramarea: appunto ._.
<jester-> neramarea: sarebbe come strapparsi il pelo delle gambe con la pinzetta e dire che è utile
<glpiana> neramarea, è dura far andare lo shcemro esterno senza nvidia proprietari
<Gianni83> cmq ho provato ubuntu 11.10 ma nn mi piace l'interfaccia unity volevo provarela versione perecedente di ubuntu dove ce' l'interfaccia gnome come faccio
<neramarea> cmq ho provato anche coi driver nvidia attivati... ma ciccia. insomma, coi vesa non si può abilitare sta sminchia di 1366x768!?
<jester-> neramarea: e con unity  e shell il dual monitor non va
<kah> neramarea: dovresti passarli al kernel
<remix_tj> vin__: che sappia io puoi usarlo solo se ti aprono pop3/imap su exchange. Col protocollo proprietario di exchange non c'e' modo
<kah> nel grub
<neramarea> era una domanda, jester-?
<jester-> neramarea: no, una costatazione
<neramarea> lol
<neramarea> come kah?+
<kah> veramente con unity non va il dual monitor?!?!
 * kah rotfla in silenzio
<neramarea> kah sì, va... ma la risoluzione non è corretta
<nicotano> Gianni83, www.releases.ubuntu.com prendi la 10.04
<Gianni83> nicotano:  ma posso provarla qualche giorno prima col wubi è poi istallarla?
<nicotano> Gianni83, si, o anche da cd  o usb in sessione live
<vin__> glpiana, thunderbird non ha la voce per la configurazione di exchange
<glpiana> vin__, ascolta remix_tj che ti sta spiegando la questione
<vin__> ok
<jester->  kah col 2d
<vin__> remix_tj, quindi come posso fare?
<kah> aahh
<jester-> se ci sono di mezzo gli effetti va una cippa
<Gianni83> nicotano:  ti ringrazio siccome sono appena approdato su linux.. io ho provato l'ultima con wubi ma nn mi piace l'interfaccia.. quindi mi scarico la iso della v. 10.04 è lo faccio partire col wubi all'interno di una cartella come ho fatto
<Gianni83> nicotano: con l'altra versione
<vin__> remix_tj, so che qualcuno installa davmail
<glpiana> vin__, se è abilitato usi imap e funziona senz'altro
<neramarea> jester- effetti?
<nicotano> Gianni83, masterizza il file iso o fai una penna  usb con unetbootin c'è anche per wiondows poi fai il boot da cd o penna e scegli prova ubuntu senza installare, ciome funzia wubi non so mai visto
<jester-> neramarea: unity usa compiz e shell quasi
<vin__> glpiana, il problema che quando tento di installarlo mi chiede delle librerie mancanti
<nicotano> ! installazione |  Gianni83
<ubot-it> Gianni83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<vin__> glpiana, La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libswt-gtk-3.6-java|libswt-gtk-3.5-java|libswt-gtk-3.4-java
<glpiana> vin__, quando installi cosa?
<Gianni83> nicotano:  ok ti ringrazio tanto quindi sulla versione 10.04 lts l'interfaccia è gnome nn unity giusto?
<vin__> glpiana, davmail
<glpiana> vin__, bah
<neramarea> jester- capito... in ogni caso con oneiric la situazione è decisamente migliore... con "duplica monitor" mi manca "solo" una cornice di 1 cm circa... i pannelli, insomma... credo mi accontenterò...
<nicotano> Gianni83, si gnome2  oppure se vuoi ubuntu più recente scarica Xubuntu o Kubuntu
<nicotano> Gianni83,  http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Gianni83> nicotano:  provo questa dai l'importante che nn abbia unity perchè propio mi rende la vita difficile... con gnome riesco ad esplorare tutto il sistema mi trovo meglio da quello che ho visto
<enzotib> vin__, con evolution puoi connetterti a server exchange, se ha OWA abilitato
<jester-> neramarea: nvidia con quale driver
<nicotano> Gianni83,  io sono passato a xubuntu  http://www.xubuntu.org/
<glpiana> Gianni83, unity gira su gnome, quindi quello che fai con gnome puoi farlo anche con unity
<vin__> enzotib, non cè evolution sulla 11.10 giusto?
<neramarea> unity->ati radeon gnome(maverick):nvidia o non ho capito la domanda
<enzotib> vin__, puoi installarlo
<Gianni83> glpiana: ma nn ci mi trovo.. calcola che io vengo da wind.. è poi col menu a cascata mi è piu facile vedere tutto
<vin__> enzotib, ok ci provo
<enzotib> !info evolution-exchange
<ubot-it> evolution-exchange (source: evolution-exchange): Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 468 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<enzotib> vin__, ^^
<Gianni83> nicotano:  cmq io sono appena approdato quindi cerco qualcosa con molta semplicita' d'uso.. visto che devo imparare molto
<enzotib> vin__, però, ti ripeto, sul server deve essere abilitato OWA = Outlook Web Access
<kah> neramarea: provato da riga di comando con xrandr?
<vin__> enzotib, si controllerò che sia abilitato
<kah> neramarea: ad es. xrandr --output TV --rate 60 --mode 1366x768 --fb 1366x768 --panning 1366x768
<nicotano> Gianni83, ti ho risposto in provato
<nicotano> privato
<neramarea> no kah, ora provo;  altro problema: anche se ho selezionato come uscita hdmi digital output... l'audio non c'è!
<kah> neramarea: mi sa che devi selezionare l'uscita audio predefinita dall'applet gnomosa
<kah> ah
<kah> l'avevi già fatto
<neramarea> ah, kah... è reversibile, il processo? non vorrei ritrovarmi col notebook perennemente in 1366x768
<kah> neramarea: così ti setta solo l'uscita TV
<kah> e comunque mi sa che l'impostazione è solo temporanea
<kah> semmai metti LVDS al posto di TV e regoli la risoluzione del pannello LCD (omettendo fb e panning)
<airgnox> ciao a tutti
<airgnox> scusate la domanda idiota ma c'è un comando per sapere se il pc funziona a 32 o 64 bit ?
<jester-> airgnox: getconf LONG_BIT
<glpiana> airgnox, certo: scrivi uname -a
<glpiana> se è 32 o 64 o se sta andando a 32 o 64?
<neramarea> kah xrandr --output non ha tra le opzioni "TV"+
<jester-> airgnox: oppure getconf LONG_BIT
<airgnox> glpiana grazie intendevo se è a 32 o 64
<sbubba> buongiorno
<sbubba> c'è un modo con openoffice per eliminare tutti i collegamenti ipertesuali senza dare formattazione standard?
<go^> buondì! qualcuno sa consigliarmi un convertitore video (wmd --> mp4) per ubuntu ?
<airgnox> avidemux credo
<go^> provo ty
<glpiana> go^, ffmpeg
<glpiana> go^, se hai l'ultima versione di ubuntu avidemux non c'è più
<go^> provo entrambi :)
<neramarea> kah, in ogni caso ha flashato, ma la risoluzione non è cambiata...
<kah> neramarea: xrandr --prop
<go^> è che sti wmd non li conoscevo..
<go^> penso siano wmv in hd
<kah> neramarea: in quel modo hai l'elenco di porte disponibili
<glpiana> go^, vengono letti dai lettori di ubuntu?
<esulu> cia oa tutti
<kah> e le risoluzioni supportate
<go^> glpiana, non so, mi devono ancora passare questo file da convertire..
<glpiana> go^, nel caso dai un "file nomefil.wmd" e vedi che descrizione da
<go^> cmq vlc lo dovrebbe aprire
<neramarea> kah... e mò?
<go^> grazie glpiana
<airgnox> ho 2 problemucci che riguardano VLC e l'avvio del sistema : il tempo di avvio è lento con la 10.04 nel senso che dopo il suono dei tamburi la finestra di login mi compare dopo tipo 15 secondi di delay mentre in altri pc piu' datati compare in contemporanea
<neramarea> tra le supportate 1366x768 non c'è, ma me la dà come current...
<glpiana> airgnox, con un nuovo utente o con un utente guest come si comporta?
<airgnox> mentre con VLC se massimizzo la finestra e successivamente la riduco a finestra mi si blocca
<airgnox> glpiana , nn ci ho mai provato
<neramarea> cmq mi accontento. ma per l'audio?
<glpiana> airgnox, prova. se l'utente nuovo ci mette poco, puoi porvare un reset di gnome
<airgnox> ma credo sia uguale
<airgnox> è la finestra di login che ci mette molto a comparire
<glpiana> airgnox, se non hai provato come fai a dirlo? :D
<glpiana> airgnox, ah ok. ma la finetsra di login è prima del suono
<airgnox> perchè la selezione dell'utente avviene dopo la comparsa della finestra?
<glpiana> ah parli dei tamburi, ok
<airgnox> glpiana , la finestra di login avviene in contemporanea al suono in altri pc
<airgnox> glpiana , si si dei tamburelli
<glpiana> airgnox, allora nulla, niente nuovo utente
<airgnox> e benche abbia un pc piu performante rispetto ad altri mi da questo tempo di delay
<glpiana> airgnox, può essere questione di scheda video. che scheda hai e che driver usi?
<airgnox> glpiana , Nvidia
<airgnox> glpiana guardo il modello
<glpiana> airgnox, driver?
<neramarea> mah... se non duplico i monitor e provo a dare risoluzioni separate, sulla tv vedo solo lo sfondo del desktop...
<airgnox> driver Nvidia
<airgnox> scaricati dai driver hardware
<glpiana> airgnox, usi opzioni di boot?
<airgnox> glpiana , no anche da installazione "nuova"mi dava sto delay
<glpiana> airgnox, potresti provare un avivo con opzione nomodeset
<airgnox> al boot ho tolto solo lo splash screen
<glpiana> giusto per curiosità intendo
<airgnox> perchè mi dava problemi di risoluzione
<airgnox> glpiana , lo so che un problemuccio da poco ma sono un po' pignolo :P
<glpiana> airgnox, prova con nomodeset
<airgnox> glpiana ,che fa ?
<glpiana> airgnox, non saprei spiegarlo, ma evita conflitti di grafica all'avvio. provala al volo all'avvio da grub. sai come fare?
<airgnox> glpiana , minimamente no :P
<glpiana> airgnox, all'avivo vedi il menu di grub?
<glpiana> *avvio
<airgnox> glpiana , certo
<glpiana> selezioni il kernel e premi "e", poi ti piazzi in fondo alla riga dove prima c'era quiet splash e scrivi nomodeset
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x per avviare
<glpiana> airgnox, se non va bene non preoccuparti, che è solo momentanea e al riavvio non c'è più
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<airgnox> glpiana , non è che si incasina di piu' ?
<glpiana> airgnox, male che vada riavvii con ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> danni non ne fa
<airgnox> provo
<vin__> non me lo installa evolution
<airgnox> glpiana , grazie :D
<glpiana> !paste | vin__ mostra l'errore
<ubot-it> vin__ mostra l'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713032/
<glpiana> vin__, perchè usi repo esterni?
<glpiana> vin__, evolution è nei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> e qui non c'è supporto su repository esterni
<vin__> glpiana, ho provato con softcenter me lo installa però all' avvio mi dice che non riesce ad aggiornarla alla nuova versione
<glpiana> vin__, non mi stupisce, usi repo esterni
<glpiana> e pure i repo per gnome3 -.-
<glpiana> vin__, non potevi aggiornare a oneiric per avere gnome 3 ?
<vin__> Glpiana, quinsi cosa devo fare? tieni conto che sono un novello di ubuntu
<glpiana> o volevi a tutti i costi incasinare l'ambaradan?
<kah> neramarea: certo che vedi solo lo sfondo, se non ci trascini finestre
<neramarea> !? cioè invece di avere la stessa immagine è come se fossero contigui?
<glpiana> vin__, io ora devo assentarmi. se non risolvi ne aprliamo dopo
<vin__> ok va bene
<kah> non a caso si chiama estensione del desktop :D
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airgnox> glpiana , sembra avere risolto ora è istantaneo il boot
<airgnox> glpiana , e anche il problema con vlc si è risolto
<airgnox> glpiana , ho installato degli altri driver grafici nvidia
<airgnox> quelli raccomandati
<neramarea> ah... domanda che MI fa un po' arrabbiare: ma perchè quella cacata di winsozz riconosce tutto al volo? lo tengo in dual boot solo ed esclusivamente per guardare le partite via internet sulla tv, ti rendi conto? ma vorrei eliminarlo definitivamente... solo che la risoluzione è quella che è, l'audio non va'... insomma, è oltremodo scocciante che ubuntu in questo debba essere un gradino sotto... non trovi?
<jester-> neramarea: semplicemente per il fatto che per winzoz forniscono i driver
<jester-> senza dei quali pupperebbe pure lui
<airgnox> glpiana , ma magari è stato l'aggiornamento di oggi del x-server puo' essere?
<neramarea> ...'na tristezza... voglio i driver open!!!!
<glpiana> airgnox, prova a riavviare senza l'opzione e traine le consegunze
<glpiana> a dopo
<glpiana> airgnox, se l'opzione serve, poi vediamo di metterla definitivamente
<airgnox> glpiana , ho cambiato i driver senza opzione e si è risolto
<airgnox> glpiana , me ne proponeva 2 ho messo quelli raccomandati senza nomodeset
<airgnox> e ora funziona da dio
<airgnox> glpiana , grazie del supporto :D
<airgnox> glpiana . è anche molto piu' reattivo
<neramarea> kah non che che con xrandr il comando fosse --output LVDS1 e non --output TV?
<kah> neramarea: prova
<kah> se hai due LVDS molto probabilmente è quello
<neramarea> nel pomeriggio. ora pappe. poi ti/vi faccio sapere
<kah> neramarea: ok, buon appetito
<remix_tj> vin__: niente, devi googlare, perche' thunderbird fa solo pop3 e imap, se vuoi roba di exchange devi cercare su internet se ci sono info
<tocia79> ciao, mentra stavo lavorando mi si sono bloccate tastiera a mouse, e ora al log in sono in freeze, la tastiera risponde ad alt-sysrq-r. Ho aggiunto al file xorg.conf AutoAddDevices false, ed il mouse ha ripreso a funzionare, ma non la tastiera. Ho provate as reinstallare xserver-xorg ed i driver fglxr, ma non è cambiato nulla. Qualche suggerimento per trovare il problema? grazie
<kah> tocia79: prova a reinstallare anche i pacchetti input di xorg
<glpiana> airgnox, bene
<airgnox> glpiana , :D
<airgnox> piano piano si migliora
<airgnox> e si impara
<airgnox> :D
<tocia79> kah, quali sono i pacchetti? quando ho reinstallato xserver-xorg, l'ho purgato prima. Devo cmq disinstallari a mano?
<kah> ad esempio xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<kah> tocia79: inoltre controlla il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tocia79> ok, provo a reinstallare quel pacchetto. xorg.conf sono due giorni che lo controllo e lo edito. ma a parte il mouse, la tastiera non sembra reagire a nulla di quello che aggiungo in xorg.conf
<glpiana> tocia79, ma se parti in recovery la tatsiera funziona?
<tocia79> si, la tastiera funziona in recovery, funziona anche al log in solo dopo aver premuto alt-sysrq-r
<tocia79> ora faccio un reboot e provo a reinstallare quel pacchetto. torno appena finisco. grazie per i consigli
<kal-el> ciao, non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema wi-fi come indicato da jester-. e poi è normale che il consumo di cpu sale al 80% se apro benshee?
<glpiana> kal-el, che problema con la wifi?
<kal-el> non si connette al primo tentativo,ma al quarto
<glpiana> kal-el, che scheda è?
<kal-el> broadcom 802.11/b/g/n
<glpiana> kal-el, che ti ha fatto fare jester-?
<kal-el> wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<kal-el> tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<kal-el> cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<kal-el> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<kal-el> (potrebbe dirti che è già installato)
<FloodBotIt2> kal-el: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kal-el> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<glpiana> kal-el, sì, la prossima volta però usa pastebin se devi incollare tutta sta roba
<kal-el> va bene:)
<kal-el> ùchiedo scusa
<glpiana> kal-el, se la spegni e la riaccendi ci mette 4 tentativi a connettersi?
<kal-el> si.. il problema è all'avvio di ubuntu
<kal-el> non si connette e mi chiede nuovamente la chiave di rete, che  io inserisco sempre uguale
<glpiana> kal-el, perchè non la memorizzi la chiave di rete?
<kal-el> ma è memorizzata
<kal-el> solo che quando non si riesce a collegare, richiede di inserirla, e di cliccare su connetti.
<glpiana> kal-el, e perchè dovrebbe chiedertela se è memorizzata?
<kal-el> non è un problema di chiave di rete, ma di driver..
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> kal-el, ricordi che driver usavi prima?
<kal-el> ma quando richiede di inserirla compare con i pallini e poi metto connetti
<kal-el> no.. quello di default,ma ho gli stessi problemi anche con la procedura suggerita da jester-
<glpiana> kal-el, lsmod | grep b43   ora risponde un po' di voce con b43?
<massimo18> kal-el, ma controlla che ti dice drive aggiuntivi
<kal-el> lsmod | grep b43 non esce nulla, massimo18 i driver aggiuntivi sono disabilitati perchè abilitandoli non risolvevano il problema
<glpiana> kal-el, quindi nonstai usando i driver che hai settato ieri con je
<glpiana> con jester-
<glpiana> kal-el, passami su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<massimo18> kal-el, ok strano ho pure io quella scheda sul portatile e con i drive aggiuntivi va bene
<glpiana> di broadcom 802.11/b/g/n ce n'è mille mila
<kal-el> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713093/
<kal-el> massimo18 strano veramente..
<glpiana> kal-el, stai usando brcmsmac ora, quello di default. proviamo anzitutto se b43 va. sei collegato in wifi ora?
<kal-el> si
<glpiana> kal-el, hai modo di collegarti via cavo?
<kal-el> no, al momento..
<glpiana> altrimenti ti segni i comandi
<glpiana> dai segna: sudo rmmod brcmsmac
<glpiana> questo butterà giù la rete
<kal-el> posso darlo adesso?
<glpiana> kal-el, poi dai: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> kal-el, e aspetta :D
<kal-el> glpiana sudo modprobe b43 dava errore
<kal-el> nella procedura di jester- mi bloccavo quando inserivo quel comando
<glpiana> kal-el, dai poi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail           e salvati su un file l'output. se non si collega, dai sudo rmmod b43   e poi sudo modporbe brcmsmac
<glpiana> kal-el, ok, ma io voglio vedere, voglio tastare con mano
<kal-el> volevo dire in quello di prima sudo rmmod b43
<kal-el> ok
<glpiana> kal-el, metti poi TUTTO su pastebin, che gli do un'occhiata
<glpiana> se non dovessi riuscire a tornare on line, riavvia
<glpiana> kal-el, e in quel caso, se fa più tentativi vediamo dmesg
<kal-el> ok.. adesso provo
<kal-el> glpiana
<glpiana> dimmi
<kal-el> dmesg | tail
<Cronos> buongiorno a tutti
<kal-el> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/713101/
<Cronos> chi può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema con l'interfaccia gnome 3?
<glpiana> Cronos, tu chiedi, chi sa risponde
<kal-el> glpiana poi non si ricollegava e ho dato sudo rmmod b43 e sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<Cronos> ok
<Cronos> in pratica la barra superiore di gnome 3 e molte icone su di questa sono illeggibili
<Cronos> ho installato unbuntu 11.10 da pen drive
<Cronos> senza aggiornare
<glpiana> kal-el, ok, un attimo
<glpiana> kal-el, prima hai detto che sudo modprobe b43 dava errore
<glpiana> Cronos, puoi prendere una schermata e mostrarcela?
<glpiana> !image | Cronos
<ubot-it> Cronos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cronos> faccio questo su terminale?
<Cronos> ok
<kal-el> glpiana ho detto che dava errore il comando precedente
<glpiana> kal-el, cioè quale?
<kal-el>  sudo rmmod b43
<kal-el>  sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> kal-el, io proverei i driver del gestore. dici di averli già provati. che problema davano?
<kal-el> lo stesso problema
<Cronos> scusa glpiana il comando che mi hai dato non funziona
<glpiana> Cronos, io non ti ho dato comandi
<Cronos> si ma se faccio uno snapshot del desktop non si vede niente tranne lo sfondo
<glpiana> kal-el, che protezione ha la tua wifi?
<roby> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Cronos, se fai uno screenshot si vede quello che stai visualizzando
<kal-el> glpiana wpa
<glpiana> kal-el, hai modo (momentaneamente) di disabilitarla?
<kal-el> no. in questo istante no
<glpiana> kal-el, quando puoi, fai una prova, per vedere se senza passkey si collega al volo
<kal-el> ok glpiana, ora devo andare. in caso ripasso stasera
<Guest70427> Ho installato oggi Kubuntu 11.10 e l'icona delle notifiche mi dice la seguente cosa: La directory /home/"mionome"/.local/share/contacts/ non esiste. Sapete da cos dipende? E' un bug? Grazie
<glpiana> kal-el, puoi anche provare questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<Cronos> http://imagebin.org/179843
<tocia> quando provo a reinstallare xserver-xorg-input-kbd dice unable to locate package
<Cronos> eccola qui
<Cronos> però non si vede la barra superiore come ti dicevo
<glpiana> Cronos, no, così c'è solo il desktop. come prendi la schermata?
<Cronos> tasto "stampa" da tastiera
<glpiana> tocia, credo sia sostituito da xserver-xorg-input-all
<Cronos> come devo fare altrimenti?
<glpiana> Cronos, sotto gli accessori c'è cattura schermata
<Cronos> mi è venuto in mente
<Cronos> provo in quel modo
<tocia> ok, senza tastiera non potevo cercare il pacchetto giusto, e sono costretto a fare avanti e indietro da win7
<glpiana> tocia, i pacchetti li puoi installare anche da tty
<glpiana> e l' hai detto che la tastiera funziona
<glpiana> *lì
<Cronos> anche con cattura schermata è la stessa storia: la barra superiore non viene catturata
<tocia> funziona solo in terminale, non posso usare i browser per navigare da terminale
<glpiana> Cronos, controlla le opzioni di cattura schermata
<tocia> intendevo senza browser, non senza taastiera, sry
<Cronos> controllate
<Cronos> ho provato in tutti e tre i modi che mi indica, ma non si vede mai la barra superiore
<shez01> salve a tutti
<glpiana> Cronos, ben strana sta cosa. comuqnue dimmi, che interfaccia stai usando?
<Cronos> gnome 3
<glpiana> Cronos, gnome3 dice tutto e niente: unity? unity-2d? gnome-shell? gnome-fallback
<Cronos> gnome shell
<shez01> volevo sapere se la libreria libgcrypt è compresa nel nuovo rilasciio di ubuntu 11.1
<shez01> *rilascio
<glpiana> libgcrypt11 - libreria LGPL Crypto - libreria runtim shez01
<Cronos> ti dico anche che
<Cronos> al primo avvio funzionava bene, e si vedeva tutto
<Cronos> ho installato i driver della scheda video, e dopo il riavvio non andava
<massimo18> Cronos, sicuro che non ci siano aggiornamenti pendenti?
<Cronos> ora li ho rimossi, ma non va lo stesso
<Andreone> Mi ha dato questo aggiornamento
<shez01> glpiana, quindi è una nova versione?
<Cronos> controllo il gestore aggiornamenti?
<Andreone> Fast and security web browser and internet security
<shez01> *nuova
<massimo18> Cronos, prova
<glpiana> Cronos, in un terminale: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Andreone> ma che aggiornamento è
<Cronos> fatto
<glpiana> Cronos, da qualcosa?
<Cronos> mi riscrive esattamente la stringa che ho digitato
<glpiana> Cronos, così? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cronos> mi dice permesso negato
<glpiana> Cronos, no, ti ho chiesto se ti restituiva quello
<Cronos> ti incollo cosa mi riporta
<Cronos> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permesso negato
<glpiana> !info libgcrypt
<ubot-it> Package libgcrypt does not exist in natty
<glpiana> !info libgcrypt11
<ubot-it> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.6-4ubuntu2 (natty), package size 244 kB, installed size 552 kB
<glpiana> shez01, no, la stessa di natty
<shez01> sto installando un programma che non riesce a trovare la libgcrypt.la, è un problema del mio sistema?
<shez01> glpiana, se provo a reinstallarla posso avere dei problemi?
<massimo18> shez01, ma che programma stai nstallando?
<glpiana> Cronos, prova a dare: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> shez01, un secondo che vedo
<shez01> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> Guest70427, nemmeno qui sull amia macchina virtuale c'è. creala eventualemtne
<Cronos> mv: impossibile spostare "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio": Permesso negato
<glpiana> Cronos, sorry, metti sudo davanti al comando
<Cronos> hai ragione
<Cronos> ok
<Cronos> sembra essere andato
<Cronos> riavvio?
<glpiana> Cronos, ora, se non dovesse ripartire la grafica, niente panico. hai modo di collegarti qui in maniera alternativa, tipo con altro pc?
<neramarea> ok, gente... ho installato i driver proprietari ati... ma dove trovo l'applet, in oneiric?
<Cronos> al momento no
<glpiana> Cronos, sai avviare in recovery mode?
<Cronos> no
<Cronos> non mi ha attivato l'icona
<Cronos> recovery mode
<glpiana> shez01, stai compialndo qualcosa? magari ti serve la -dev
<shez01> si
<glpiana> Cronos, nessuna icona, la si scegle dal menu di grub
<Cronos> si ma
<glpiana> Cronos, visualizzi il menu di grub quando accendi il pc
<glpiana> ?
<shez01> glpiana sto compilando un prog
<Cronos> in quel menu non mi compare
<glpiana> Cronos, impossibile
<Cronos> mi compaiono solo gnome gnome classic gnome classic (senza effetti) unity unity 2d
<glpiana> Cronos, hai mica ionstallato con wubi?
<glpiana> Cronos, quello non è grub -.-
<Aizram> shez01, tu installala se al sistema non piace te lo dice
<Cronos> ah
<glpiana> Cronos, è la schermata di login quella
<Cronos> bene
<Guest70427> glpiana: pensi si tratti di un bug? Coke faccio a crearla? Grazie
<Cronos> cos'è grub?
<glpiana> Cronos, quando accendi il pc parte subito ubutnu o vedi qualcosa?
<Cronos> parte ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest70427, la crei con mkdir oppure graficamente tramite il file manager
<Cronos> prima di questo la schermata acer
<Cronos> dopo questo la schermata login
<Aizram> tipo la gente offline ..... :D offtopic :P
<shez01> glpiana, quando faccio il ./configure la va a cercare in /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ ma non la trova
<glpiana> Cronos, allora, accendi il pc e tieni rpemuto il tasto shift finchè non appare un menu di grub. lì la seconda voce è un recovery mode
<Cronos> ok
<Guest70427> glpiana: scusa quale sarebbe il il file manager grafico? Scusa ma non sono esperto.
<Cronos> quindi spengo, mi ricollego da lì e poi?
<Cronos> rivengo qui
<glpiana> Guest70427, il file manager è quello che usi per girare tra le directory (le cartelle)
<Guest70427> glpiana: Ah dolphin quandi?
<glpiana> Cronos, da lì puoi scegliere di avviare una sessione fail safe. ma sta roba ti serve solo nel caso in cui non riparta la grafica
<glpiana> Guest70427, sì, se hai kde è dolphin
<Cronos> ok
<Cronos> allora provo
<glpiana> Cronos, ora riavvia. se proprio proprio andasse male, metti un livecd o una liveusb e torni qui
<Cronos> ok
<glpiana> shez01, non la trovo sta .la. che stai compilando?
<shez01> glpiana, gnunet
<glpiana> Guest70427, .local è nascosta, per visualizzarla premi ctrl+h
<Guest70427> glpiana: si ok. Allora provo. Praticamente vado con il tasto destro e scelgo crea cartella giusto?
<glpiana> shez01, perchè lo compili?
<glpiana> sì Guest70427
<shez01> glpiana, perchè ho isorgenti della nuova revisione
<glpiana> shez01, che versione?
<Cronos> ho fatto quello che i hai detto, ma non è cambiato nulla
<Cronos> stessa grafica illegibile
<shez01> glpiana, 0.9pre versione 17598
<glpiana> Cronos, questo con qualsiasi opzione tu scelga al login?
<Guest70427> glpiana: scusa ma sono un pò duro :D senti ma come faccio a registrarmi con un nome qui nella chat?
<Cronos> no
<Cronos> unity funziona
<Cronos> gnome classic funziona
<glpiana> shez01, se mi dai un link per scaricare i srogenti do un'occhiata, però poi passi su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuiamo di là
<Cronos> la gnome shell ultima no
<glpiana> Cronos,  ah quindi solo gnome-shell?
<shez01> ok
<Cronos> si
<Cronos> eppure la mia scheda supporta il 3d
<Andreone> la gnome shell non ha il tasto per spegnere il pc
<glpiana> Andreone, come no?
<Andreone> io l' ho installato ieri ed l' ho tolto
<Cronos> si
<Cronos> lo ha
<Cronos> basta premere alt
<Andreone> non mi appariva il tasto per spegnere il pc
<Cronos> e compare
<FloodBotIt2> Cronos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Cronos, non so dirti, l'ho solo provata gnome-shell e non ho avuto modo di apporfondire. hai già provato un reset di gnome?
<enrylinux> va aggiunta estensione
<Cronos> no
<Andreone> ormai l' ho tolto
<Cronos> da terminale
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Cronos
<ubot-it> Cronos: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Andreone> ma per modificare il grub ?
<Andreone> cioè mettere come priorità un S.O. invece di ubuntu per esempio ?
<glpiana> !grub | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Cronos> la cartella .gconfd non la trovo
<glpiana> Cronos, fa niente
<Cronos> ok
<Cronos> le altre le ho rinominate
<Cronos> ora riavvio
<glpiana> Cronos, basta logout
<Cronos> ok
<shez01> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/xgtFwy4S
<glpiana> shez01, ah ma la tiri giù con svn?
<shez01> glpiana, si ma ci puoi navigare col browser..
<glpiana> sì sì, quello lo sto facendo
<Cronos> niente
<glpiana> shez01, libgcrypt11-dev lo hai installato?
<Cronos> stesso problema
<glpiana> Cronos, io non so aiutarti su gnome shell
<Cronos> ok
<Cronos> vabbè non so cosa fare
<Cronos> userò gnome classical
<Uomo> ciao amici
<Andreone> Ciao
<Uomo> ho reinstallato 11.04
<Andreone> come mai ?
<Uomo> non è possibile passare ore a sistemarlo
<Uomo> e ogni giorno ci sono problemi
<glpiana> !chat | Andreone Uomo
<ubot-it> Andreone Uomo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uomo> mi trovo benissimo con il precedente
<Andreone> ore, io lo sistemato subito
<glpiana> !chat | Andreone Uomo
<Uomo> vediamo se più avanti si sitemano delle cose
<glpiana> -.-
<Uomo> si ok
<Cronos> è possibile che il problema sia nella scheda video?
<Andreone> ma che problemi ti dà ?
<Uomo> ciao andreone,si sono dacordo
<glpiana> Cronos, mi pare strano visto che le altre interfacce ti vanno
<Uomo> lo hai sistemato subito
<Uomo> ma poi anche dipende
<Uomo> dalla macchian che si usa
<Cronos> boh
<glpiana> Uomo, Andreone cosa non avete capito del messaggio?
<Andreone> qualè messaggio
<glpiana> !chat | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uomo> Nulla da dire è stupendo 11.10 per carità
<Andreone> ok
<Uomo> ma forse è meglio aspettare un po per installarlo
<glpiana> Uomo, allora
<Uomo> ho esposto solo il mio parere
<glpiana> Uomo, nel canale sbagliato
<Uomo> ovvio che rispetto tutti gli altri che non hanno trovato problemi
<glpiana> chiudiamo l'off topic immediatamente
<Uomo> ok perdonami
<Uomo> si hai ragione
<glpiana> Uomo, per le chiachciere c'è il canale apposta
<Uomo> si si
<Uomo> è vero scusa
<Andreone> glpiana, si può installare ubuntu 11.10 su un netbook eepc ?
<glpiana> Andreone, boh. prova a vedere se una live gira
<Andreone> si, appena me lo porta il mio amico. Siccome ha un netbook lo sai i primi netbook con l' hard disk molto piccolo di spazio ?
<glpiana> sì
<gian_> come mai mi succede che quando clicco sul cestino di Unity mi si apre il visualizzatore di immagine dicendo che non è presente nessuna immagine
<glpiana> gian_, apri il gestore dei file, clicca col destro su una qualsiasi directory e scegli apri con altra applicazione --> file
<Damaskinos> scusate gentilmente quacuno potrebbe dirmi come faccio a spostare i tre tasti di ridimensionamento chiusura delle finestre?
<Damaskinos> da desdtra a sinistra
<glpiana> Damaskinos, su che versione?
<glpiana> ...
<Damaskinos> glpiana: 11.04 con ambiente grafico gnome shell
<glpiana> Damaskinos, quindi su gnome3?
<Damaskinos> si
<glpiana> nonzo
<Damaskinos> ho gia installato dconf per avere quelle icone
<glpiana> Damaskinos, prova da gconf-editor
<Damaskinos> dconf non è lo stesso?
<Damaskinos> glpiana: non è che faccio casino ad averli entrambi vero?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, non penso
<glpiana> li ho entrambi e non litigano
<nicotano> salve
<Damaskinos> glpiana: ok bene un'altra cosa
<Damaskinos> salve
<nicotano> ciao Damaskinos
<Damaskinos> praticamente se attivo i driver proprietari ATI gnome3 si comporta male
<Damaskinos> nicotano: ciao
<Damaskinos> viene fuori il pannello susperiore sgranato un macello
<Damaskinos> io ho installato i driver da driver aggiuntivi
<Damaskinos> mi segnala due uno a ATI e un sempre ATI (post release) solo che quest' ultimo non viene installato
<Damaskinos> come mai? i driver che si installano da driver aggiuntivi sono gli ultimi di casa ATI oppure bisogna fare la procedura manualmente?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, scusa ma il gnome3 che usi tu non ha supporto su questo canale, perchè viene da repository esterno
<Damaskinos> glpiana: scusa non lo sapevo
<nicotano> Damaskinos, non usare  il post release
<Damaskinos> nicotano: tanto non si installa comunque e l'altro mi da problemi
<glpiana> Damaskinos, la 11.10 ha gnome3 di default. passa a quella
<Damaskinos> quindi ubuntu oltre al classico gnome utilizza solo unity
<glpiana> Damaskinos, e per la ati idriver open vanno benone
<Damaskinos> glpiana: ma gnome3 è unity?
<Damaskinos> o no?
<Carlitos83> ciao ^^
<glpiana> Damaskinos, gnome 3 è il desktop environment, unity è una shell
<Damaskinos> ok
<Damaskinos> glpiana: scusa ma per capire che ambiente ho in questo momento come devo fare?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, non saprei, cosa scelgi al login?
<Damaskinos> gnome
<glpiana> Damaskinos, entri con gnome3 e gnome-shell
<Damaskinos> ah ok
<Damaskinos> cacchio dovevo installare ubuntu su un dell ed è partito prima dell'installazione
<Damaskinos> mi si accende ventola led ma schermo e tutto il resto muto
<Damaskinos> peccato
<Damaskinos> glpiana: ma queste icone x _ delle finestr ecome si chiamano in gergo? faccio una ricerca su internet
<Andreone> Ho un problema con il bluetooth
<Andreone> Di sopra vicino all' orologio appare l' icona del bluetooth
<neramarea> raga, ho attivato i driver ATI... ma se vado su informazioni di sistema mi dà attivi i vesa... come controllo da terminale?
<Andreone> ma appena lo avvio per connettersi con il callulare l' icona sparisce però nel cellulare tramite bluetooth non entra
<Andreone> *cellulare
<Andreone> come faccio a far apparire l' icona del bluetooth ? senza riavviare Ubuntu ?
<_Best_> salve.. *__*
 * Red-XIII Ciao belli! :D
<gian_> ciao esulu ho un problema con il cestino e documenti, immagini, video , scaricati nell'Unity in perchè quando clicco mi si apre il visualizzatore d'immagine
<^CioPS^> CIao a tutti ho un problema con un software scritto nel linguaggio C . questo Software è stato rilasciato mediante licenza GPL. Malgrado ciò ne sono state bloccate molteplici funzionalità.Questo Software si chiama Quickorder . Ogni volta che cerco di cambiare qualcosa nel file .conf automaticamente questo non si avvia più . Qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi ( ricordo a tutti che il software è stato rilasciato sotto licenza GPL ). Gra
<^CioPS^> zie in anticipo
<enzotib> !chat | ^CioPS^
<ubot-it> ^CioPS^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> a domaniii! Ciaooo!
<frezli> ciao ragazzi ma che zozzeria hanno fatto in canonical con ubuntu 11.10 ,  è tutto tranna che funzionale e pratico
<frezli> nell 10.04 aveva la perfezione e poi da la ad ogni rilascio sempre peggio e gnome3 gli corre dietro , non capisco cosa hanno in mente
<sage79> un'installazione pulita si differenzia da un aggiornamento?
<frezli> io faccio sempre installazioni pulite
<frezli> l'unica spiegazione valida è che stanno cercando il mercato dei tablet tipo ipad e allora può avere una spiegazione un obrobrio del genere
<frezli> e lo stesso vale per fedora con gnome3
<sage79> usa gnome-shell
<frezli> già fatto è ancora peggio di unity anche se in effetti sono molto simili
<sage79> c'è ubuntu classic
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> ho un grave problema
<frezli> infatti le alternative sono due o classic o passare ad xubuntu come sta facendo la stragande utenza ubuntu
<Raffa50> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 11.11
<Raffa50> xo
<Raffa50>  quando faccio il login
<Raffa50> qualunque opzione scelgo
<frey_> ciao a tutti come mai non rieco a comandare amarok da tastiera??? Nel senso di mettere in pausa la musica andare avanti ecc con gli appositi tasti(non touch ma semplicemente fn + tasto)???
<Raffa50> si avvia unity
<jester-> Raffa50: se non installi il resto si
<Raffa50> ke faccio?
<Raffa50> ma ho aggiornato
<Raffa50> e ci sono tante opzioni
<Raffa50> com
<Raffa50> cairo-dock
<Raffa50> o ubuntu
<FloodBotIt2> Raffa50: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Raffa50: installa gnome-shell e gnome-session-fallback
<Raffa50> ubuntu 2d
<frezli> da terminale : sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<jester-> Raffa50: la doc la minga daccordo con unity
<Raffa50> ?
<jester-> minga = non
<Raffa50> ma nn capisco xkè nel menu c'è scritto cairo dock invece di ubuntu classico
<Raffa50> ho fatto un errore?
<jester-> Raffa50: installa gnome-shell e gnome-session-fallback e poi usa il classic
<frezli> raffa purtroppo ubuntu è un disastro ultimamente e ci dobbiamo rassegnare , pensa che uso ubuntu dalle prime versioni , e adesso dovrò pensare ad una alternativa che ovviamente mi farà perdere tempo
<sage79> in classic si può riavere la voce sistema nel pannello superiore?
<jester-> sage79: si ma è diverso
<frezli> e per la cronaca non pensiate che kde sia meglio , forse solo xubuntu è la salvezza per noi
<jester-> frezli: gnome è questo su tutte le distro al rilascio adesso
<jester-> ee kde è fatto molto bene
<frezli> si infatti e ti posso assicurare che fedora e anche peggio di unity
<jester-> frezli: mah
<Raffa50> adesso faccio termina sezione?
<jester-> Raffa50: se vuoi cambiare ambiente si
<jester-> shell con qualche estensione non è male
<jester-> ma non ne capisco la logica visto che avrebbero potuto integrare le novità nel classico tipo osx
<frezli> si ho provato le estensioni ma non è quella la strada giusta siamo completamente allo sbando totale
<jester-> principalmente si va fuori dallo standard, pensate un ufficio che coi pc ci lavora, aggiorna e si trova sta roba, per non parlare del dual monitor che coi nvidia non va piu
<frezli> ad esempio come si fa ad inserire emphaty che è tutta una rogna quando c'è pidgin che è perfetto
<jester-> frezli: togliere synaptic e aptitude dal default e rilasciare col solo unity installato
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> non si migliora quello che gia c'è ma si butta nel cesso a scapito di roba che sarà affidabile foese fra 2 anni
<jester-> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ìsera jester-
<Raffa50_> ok funge
<Raffa50_> ma è sparita
<Raffa50_> la scritta sistema
<Raffa50_> in alto
<Raffa50_> e come tolgo il panello basso?
<miki_> ragazzi mi date una mano con unity 2d? vorrei inserire le stesse trasparenza del 3d xchè la fascia nera è proprio bruttina, vorrei sapere se si può o no. help me
<miki_> c'è nessuno?
<nicotano> miki si vede che nessuno conosce la risposta al tuo quesito
<Raffa50_> uhu
<Raffa50_> come tolgo il panello in basso
<Raffa50_> e metto il menu sistema
<Raffa50_> aiuto
<Raffa50_> ce nessuno?
<Raffa50_> uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<airgnox> ???
<jester-> Raffa50_: se  nessuno risponde = nessuno di chi ti legge lo sa
<Raffa50_> allora ho fatto come avete detto
<Raffa50_> ma non riesco a togliere il panello in basso di gnome
<Raffa50_> una volta facevo cliok col destro
<Raffa50_> e rimuovevo il panello
<Raffa50_> ora nn lo fò più!
<sage79> alt + click
<Raffa50_> manca pure il menu sistema
<Raffa50_> adesso il cairo dock mi fà vedere un rettangolo nero
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Da un po' d tempo quando provo ad usare la internet key della tre mi chede una password, prima non m era mai successo. Dove la trovo?
<federico> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino riguardante la nuova release di ubuntu... qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<federico> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi un aiutino?
<jester-> !qualcuno | federico
<ubot-it> federico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<federico> dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 11.10 non mi vede più il modem wifi del portatile... o almeno, sul network manager c'è scritto "Rete senza fili - dispositivo non pronto "
<federico> (manca il firmware)
<jester-> federico: intendi la scheda wifi?
<federico> sì
<jester-> federico: broadcom?
<federico> sì mi sembra che sia una broadcom
<jester-> federico: lspci | grep -i network
<federico> sì è broadcom
<Raffa50> nn vedo il menu sistema
<jester-> federico: installazione nuova?
<federico> no no
<jester-> Raffa50: sta li in alto a sinsrta il menu ed è cambiata la disposizione
<jester-> federico: sei collegato col filo adesso?
<federico> no adesso sono con una chiavetta usb
<jester-> federico: l'importante è che sei collegato dal sistema interessato
<Zinedine> Raffa50: stai dicendo a me?
<federico> sotto la voce "reti senza fili" c'è scritto che manca il firmware...
<jester-> federico: ti metto nel paste la procedura, prima vai in impostazioni/driver aggiuntivi e disinstalla lo sta se c'è
<federico> jester: ok
<Raffa50_> mi aiutate
<Raffa50_> e poi free node
<Raffa50_> mi crasha
<Raffa50_> ogni secondo
<Raffa50_> formatto tutto?
<federico> ok lo STA c'è, lo sto disinstallando
<Raffa50_> vi  prego
<jester-> !paste | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-, please see my private message
<jester-> federico: copia incolla un comando per volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/713373/
<Raffa50_> uhu
<jester-> Raffa50_: per freenode cambia server e non mi intendo del nuovo gnome classic
<Raffa50_> nn esiste un programma di irc?
<under> Ciaooo
<under> si può condivedere la connessione via wifi che il netbook riceve via usb (penna tim)?
<federico_> rieccomi
<jester-> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> !xchat | Raffa50_
<ubot-it> Raffa50_: please see above
<federico_> dicevo, adesso stranamente mi vede la rete wifi, com'è possibile?
<federico_> cioè, intendo.. disinstallando l'STA ora si è connesso alla rete
<jester-> federico_: logico, visto che hai installato il firmware e tolto il driver sbagliato
<jester-> federico_: driver aggiuntivi sbaglia a identificare
<federico_> ottimo, nel frattempo vedo se funziona bene o da' problemi
<under> jester-: che dici?
<jester-> under: sepoffà se la tua wifi integrata supporta
<jester-> under: metti su una vpn o una ad-hok da nm
<jester-> ad-hoc
<under> eh? parla in italianese grazie
<under> jester-: mi ricordo che una volta sharai la connessione lan via wifi co ubuntu
<jester-> under: vpn e ad-hok sono reti private che metti su in locale
<Raffa50> cosa devo fare per cambiare server
<Raffa50> nn esiste un client irc?
<Raffa50> di irc
<Raffa50> no ma dove=?
<jester-> under: pigli da usb e la trasmetti con la integrata sempre che l0'integrata ne abbia le funzioni
<under> jester-: si certo, sai dirmi come si fa?
<jester-> under: in 11.04 c'è la funzione in modifica reti, nella 11,11 non vedo piu una sega
<under> ho la 11.04 con lxde
<Raffa50> oho prima che craschi
<Raffa50> oho
<jester-> under: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN
<jester-> per ad-hoc che sarebbe meglio non trovo nel wiki
<under> che cambia? a questa wifi si devono connettere almeno 5 dispositivi
<jester-> under: prova, se non paciocchi linux che ce l'hai a fare
<under> giusto!
<Raffa50> oho na mano?
<Raffa50> c'è un client irc per questo canale?
<jester-> !xchat | Raffa50_
<ubot-it> Raffa50_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> Raffa50: e una mezza dozzina d'altri
<lorenzo> Scusate ma è normale avere due pannelli sovrapposti? http://imageshack.us/f/444/schermatadel20111019183.png/
<Raffa50> graz così nn m icrasha +
<jester-> lorenzo: mica li vedo nella foto
<lorenzo> jester- in alto c'è il pannello "attività" e quello file ecc...
<jester-> lorenzo: quello è il global menu
<lorenzo> jester- non si può togliere l'ultimo?
<jester-> se apri ff o nautilus i menu stanno li
<jester-> lorenzo: quale ultimo
<lorenzo> jester- quello che dice: file modifica...
<jester-> è roba nautilus visto che gestisce il desktop, prova da tweack e disattivare la vista del desktop
<Panaclerio_> Sono passato ad ubuntu 11.10, ma come posso ripristinare il menu "preferenze" e "amministrazoine" che avevo sulla versione vecchia di ubuntu?
<jester-> Panaclerio_: non se pò, hanno cambiato e bisogna fare l'abitudine
<Panaclerio_> jester-, cioè, da dove si smanettano quelle opzioni
<Panaclerio_> ?
<jester-> Panaclerio_: il menu è quello e cosi te lo tieni
<jester-> Panaclerio_: guada se hai installato gnome-rweak-tools
<lorenzo> jester- scusami esattamente cosa devo fare su tweak per nasconderlo o eliminarlo?
<jester-> lorenzo:  gnome-tweak-tools
<lorenzo> jester- sì, lì ci sono...
<jester-> lorenzo: disabiliti in scrivania disattivi tutto
<Raffa50> cmq mi dite come mettere il menu sistema che è scomparso
<jester-> Raffa50: e 27 non c'è piu il vecchio menu
<Panaclerio_> jester-, gnome-rweak-tools non lo trovo?
<jester-> cazzo leggere stanca la vista?
<jester-> lorenzo:  gnome-tweak-tools
<lorenzo> jester- fatto grazie :)
<jester-> lorenzo: se non funza resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<lorenzo> jester- tutto a posto è riuscito :) grazie
<lorenzo> ho un'altra domanda, come si installano nuovi temi e dove?
<jester-> lorenzo: sempre da tweak
<jester-> o da impostazioni di sistema
<lorenzo> jester- ovvero li scarico da gnome-look (per esempio) e li carico dove?
<jester-> lorenzo: li trascini come prima nella finestra temi
<lorenzo> jester- daccordo grazie
<jester-> lorenzo: oppure scompatti la tar in .themes
<nera> sera. qualcuno mi sa dire come posso scegliere vuze come client torrent predefinito con maverick? ho smanettato in tutti i menu, ma se lancio un torrent parte sempre transmission...
<jester-> nera: destro sull'icona/proprietà/apri con
<nera> sì, jester... ma nell'elenco c'è solo transmission...
<Raffa50> ho trovato applicazioni sistema strumenti di sistemna
<Raffa50> poi ho un altro problema
<Raffa50> perchè quando inserisco la ethernet
<Raffa50> non conette
<nera> risolto, jester-
<Raffa50> ma devo riavviare
<jester-> Raffa50: mi fa da solo se non parti col cavo attacato. cliccare l'icona di rete in sulla barra è troppo difficoltoso?
<lorenzo> ma compiz funziona ancora su ubuntu, perché che so finestre tremolanti o la trasparenza delle finestre non mi funziona più !
<jester-> lorenzo: con unity no, devi installare gnome-session-fallback ed usare il classico
<lorenzo> jester- capisco
<lorenzo> ok
<Raffa50> hoh come risolvo?
<jester-> Raffa50: click sull'icona di rete
<jester-> la vedi la via vavo?
<jester-> cavo? è abilitata?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raffa50> ma ora è connessa
<Raffa50> dico che se ho il pc acesso
<jester-> Raffa50: leggi sopra
<jester-> non è difficile il concetto
<nera> mi serve aiuto con gparted. qualcuno è pratico?
<Panaclerio_> non trovo un scorciatoia per vedere il desktop su ubuntu 11.10
<corsairtux> Carlitos83, ciao!
<Holden> Panaclerio, hai visto qui? https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<Death_> sera
<Carlitos83> sera ^^
<Carlitos83> corsairtux,  ciao ^^
<Death_> Carlitos83: ciao :) , sai o un problema
<Death_> *HO
<Death_> su Ubuntu 11.10
<Death_> potresti aiutarmi?
<Holden> !qualcuno | Death_
<ubot-it> Death_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlitos83> Death_,  io ho scoperto linux da na settimana nn so se posso aiutarti chiedi a corsairtux
<Death_> ok grazie
<Death_> corsairtux: io ho un problema
<Carlitos83> Death_,  cmq esponi il problema qualcuno ti aiuta
<Death_> molto strano
<Death_> si o letto il messaggio che mi a inviato il bot
<Death_> grazie lo stesso
<Death_> comunque
<Death_> io o installato Ubuntu 11.10 diciamo che non e la prima volta che uso Ubuntu ma quando oggi l'ho installato attraverso Wubi
<Death_> l'installazione e andata una meraviglia
<Death_> ma in fine
<Death_> Ubuntu mi si presenta parzialmente in italiano
<Death_> cioè
<Carlitos83> Death_, scarica il pacchetto delle lingue
<Death_> il menu e in italiano ma le applicazioni invece di mostrarsi con il loro nome italiano si mostrano in inglese , addirittura il terminale mi esce scritto in inglese oppure il monitor di sistema
<Death_> il gestore aggiornamenti mi esce scritto '' Update Manager''
<Death_> Carlitos83: o provato attraveso il supporto lingue ma niente
<Carlitos83> Death_,  nn so propio come aiutarti.. aspettta che qualcuno legga che ti aiutano.. cmq fatti un giro sul web scrivi il problema vedi se trovi qualcosa
<Carlitos83> chissa lo risolvi
<Death_> va bene
<Panaclerio_> non trovo un scorciatoia per vedere il desktop su ubuntu 11.10
<Death_> io mi assento per 5 minuti
<Death_> a dopo
<xiaoy> Death_, System -> Administration -> Language Support
<corsairtux> Death_, nel supporto lingue c'è la schermata principale mi pare in cui le lingue vanno messe in ordine.. la prima è l'italiano?
<xiaoy> gi, fai come dice corsairtux: metti l'italiano come prima lingua, dopo averla installata... naturalmente :)
<xiaoy> *gi
<Death_> eccomi ragazzi
<Death_> corsairtux: si la prima e italiano
<Death_> ragazzi la prima e italiano
<Death_> quindi non so che sarà successo
<Dimiandre> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 ma sento che la ventola va a palla.. su win queston on succede. consigli ?
<Death_> eppure quando lo installai senza wubi era totalmente italiano
<Ingamedeo> Scusate, mi server il vostro aiuto, su Ubuntu 11.10 non riesco a installare i pacchetti .deb manualmente, mi dice che sono danneggiati o "Installazione non Riuscita"
<Death_> ciao Dimiandre
<Death_> Ingamedeo: anche a me con l'11.14 diceva cosi , poi dopo averle provate tutto l'ho disistallato
<Death_> *11.04 scusate
<Ingamedeo> non credo sia una buona soluzione !!
<Devidino> Qual'è il problema Ingamedeo
<Death_> Ingamedeo: però non disistallarlo prova i vari comandi nel terminale io ne  o provati alcuni prendendoli dal forum
<Ingamedeo> Non riesco a installare i pacchetti .deb manualmente mi dice che sono danneggiati o semplicemente installazione fallita !
<Death_> aaaaaaa i pacchetti .deb
<Devidino> Ingamedeo,  tutti i pacchetti .deb?
<Death_> allora non so aiutarti
<Ingamedeo> si !!!!!!!
<Devidino> Ingamedeo,  provato ad usare il terminale per l'installazione?
<Ingamedeo> Si ho già provato, ma nulla ...
<Devidino> Ingamedeo,  che tipo di errore da il terminale?
<Ingamedeo> con la 11.04 e precedenti ho provato fino alla 9.10 funzionava
<Devidino> Ingamedeo, ma è dpkg che installa i pacchetti, che errore da il terminale?
<Ingamedeo> installazione fallita il file bla,bla,bla non è una directory o altre cose simili, ma gli stessi pacchetti sulla 11.04 si installano e funzionano!
<Devidino> Ingamedeo,  che pacchetto è?
<Devidino> o quali pacchetti sono?
<Ingamedeo> Firstclass Client
<Devidino> Ingamedeo,  ti porti con cd nella directory in cui si trovano i pacchetti?
<Death_> em.. il mio problema si potrebbe risolvere?
<Ingamedeo> siii, ma adesso devo andare ciao !
<Devidino> Death_,  che problema sono appena entrato
<Death_> Devidino: scusa , comunque come o gia detto
<Death_> o iunstllato Ubuntu 11.10
<Death_> *installato
<Death_> ma all'avvio mi si presenta parzialmente italiano
<Devidino> Death_,  si
<Death_> come potrei fare?
<Devidino> Death_,  a livello grafico è tutto simile a questo
<Devidino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Devidino> nel caso altrimenti installa questi pacchetti qui language-pack-it
<Devidino> language-pack-it-base
<Devidino> language-pack-gnome-it
<Devidino> language-pack-gnome-it-base
<Devidino> language-support-it
<FloodBotIt2> Devidino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Devidino> con apt-get dal terminale
<Death_> o installato la shell di GNOME
<Devidino> Death_,  ma no perchè tutto stò casino basta un attimo leggere li
<Death_> Devidino: ???
<Devidino> Death_,  Ti garantisco che unity è più comoda,
<Death_> Devidino: devi o un pc di schifo
<Death_> credo..
<Devidino> Death_,  sudo apt-get install language-pack-it-base (questo dovrebbe essere installato)
<Devidino> ma prova comunque
<Devidino> poi sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-it
<Death_> o 2GHz di processore 3 GB di RAM e 2 schede video della nVidia non troppo nuove
<Devidino> dovrebbe mancare questo
<Death_> non e un mastro pc
<Devidino> Death_,  e allora?:) io ho un pendium 4 con 256 Mb di ram e lo sta usando mia sorella ora:) senza problemi
<Devidino> Death_,  però questo stiamo uscendo dal supporto,
<Death_> o capito
<Death_> molto strano
<Death_> o 3 GB e windows 7 me ne riconosce 1
<Death_> bah
<Death_> e Ubuntu mi va anche na bellezza
<Death_> senza Unity
<Death_> saranno le schede video
<Devidino> Death_,  si ma non è inerente a questo , entra in chat per questi argomenti
<Death_> si scusa
<Devidino> !chat | Death_
<ubot-it> Death_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Death_> lo so scusa
<Death_> non so nemmeno perchè l'ho detto
<Devidino> Death_,  :) sei nuovo di linux suppongo:)
<Devidino> comunque provato come ti ho detto?
<Death_> Devidino: piu o meno
<Death_> sta facendo
<Devidino> sta installando delle cose vero?
<Death_> ah devo andare a mangiare
<Death_> si Devidino
<Death_> a dopo
<Devidino> Death_,  non dimenticarti sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-it-base che dovrebbe già esserci
<Devidino> e sudo apt-get install language-support-it che non sono sicuro ci sia
<Death_> ok grazie
<Devidino> Death_,  nulla
<degli> sera a tutti
<Devidino> degli,  sera
<degli> ciao Devidino
<Death_> rieccomi
<degli> ciao :)
<Death_> Devidino: o fatto sudo apt-get install language-support-it ma mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Death_> degli: weeee XD
<degli> Death_: hai fatto un'upgrade prima?
<Death_> quale upgrade?
<degli> sudo apt-ge update
<degli> scusa
<degli> :D
<Death_> provo :) grazie
<degli> fai un update
<degli> poi un search
<degli> e cosi ved
<Death_> quale search??
<degli> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-cache search language-support-it
<Death_> grazie
<Death_> comuqnue sta facendo update
<Death_> ora vediamo quando finisce che dice
<Death_> l'update a finito
<Death_> riavvio il pc?
<degli> controlla con il search il comando
<Death_> gia fatto non succede niente
<degli> devi dirti qualche cosa per forza
<Death_> invece non dice niente
<Death_> XD
<Death_> riprovo
<Death_> ti ridò il comando se nel caso o sbagliato qualcosa
<degli> sudo apt-cache search language-support
<degli> ?
<Death_> sudo apt-cache search language-support-it
<Death_> ah non -it??
<Death_> sudo apt-cache search language-support-it questo mi hai dat
<metallic01> salve
<degli> si vedi senza -it che dice
<degli> ciao metallic01
<metallic01> mi serviva una mano visto che non riesco ad entrare nel grub
<metallic01> per modificare la sequenza del boot
<metallic01> io do sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg , mi dice che non ci sono file
<Death_> niente non dice niente degli
<degli> Death_: allora quel pacchetto non esiste
<Ingamedeo> metallic01, prova a digitare nel terminale "sudo nautilus" e poi vai manualmente in boot > grub e apri grub.cfg
<Death_> ne senza -ita ne con -ita
<Devidino> degli,  è sulla documentazione
<Devidino> !localizzazione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'localizzazione'
<Devidino> !local
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'local'
<Devidino> !ita
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ita'
<FloodBotIt2> Devidino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Death_> Devidino: weee sei ritornato XD
<degli> Devidino: hai ragione ma lui dice che non c'è boh
<Devidino> Death_,  Quando me ne sono andato?
<Death_> XD boh sembrava che eri assente solo perchè stavi zitto
<Devidino> Death_,  xd, ora devo scollegare ci si sente
<Death_> Devidino:  XD lo fai apposta eh? ahahahah
<metallic01> grazie Ingamedeo risolto :)
<Ingamedeo> di niente figurati !!!!!!!!!!
<Death_> Devidino: ci si vede in giro ;)
<Death_> Ingamedeo: weeeeeeee
<Death_> raga io riavvio per vedere se e tutto in italiano
<max_sme> sera..........
<Brutus-> è possibile installare prog del repo tralasciando qualche dipendenza che implementa funzionalità che non utilizzero'?
<Brutus-> Per esempio, ho questo programma che, dai commenti presenti nel codice sorgente di qualche software, crea documenti html e latec. Se voglio usare solo html, posso evitare di installare i pacchetti per latec?
<bobbybong> latex
<bobbybong> se non ti serve quel programma ne cerchi un altro
<Brutus-> bobbybong, ogni tanto, come oggi il prof., lo sento chiamare latec. Per quello ho scritto latec :D
<Brutus-> bobbybong, devo per forza usare quel programma ma solo alcune funzionalità.
<Brutus-> Le altre funzionalità che non uso sono implementate in pacchetti molto grandi, e quindi voglio evitare di installartli
<bobbybong> o prendi tutto o cerchi altro
<Brutus-> bobbybong, ok. Grazie
<rodolforizzo76> account add jabber rodolfo.rizzo@chat.facebook.com nimzovich321
<samed87> scusate esiste un forum italiano di javascript su xchat ?
<SG-1> Sera.
<TIP88> ciao c'è qualcuno che andrà al linux day sabato? :)
<robz_> Devidino, ciao
<robz_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andreone> Ciao
<Carlitos83> sera ^^
<poldoRos> buonasera ho un problema non riesco ad usare pulseaudio preference con oneiric ... qualche aiuto ?
<giuse> salve a tutti
<poldoRos> salve
<Carlitos83> su l'ultimaversione di ubuntu  si puo cambiare grafice nel senso usare gnome al posto di unity?
<Carlitos83> *grafica
<airgnox> qualcuno pratico di me-tv?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-20
<yuryss> holaaaa para todosss
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> c'è nessuno ?
<webpower> dici
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao qualcuno mi sa suggerire un software per creare una mappa di città interattiva? così che possa aggiungere immagini di monumenti etc che funzionino da link a file .odt o .xcf ?
<Odo> Giorno
<airgnox> buongiorno
<airgnox> ragazzi qlc mi aiuterebbe a configurare un tv tuner integrato ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<airgnox> ho installato l'ultimo firmware del tv tuner ma se cerco di fare la scansione dei canali con w_scan mi da errore
<glpiana> airgnox, che errore?
<airgnox> glpiana , un sec
<airgnox> glpiana , mi correggo ora sembra fare la scansione ...
<airgnox> glpiana , non so perchè ma fino a ieri sera non la faceva
<glpiana> airgnox, mi sono concetrato
<massimo18> lol
<airgnox> glpiana , hahahah
<airgnox> glpiana , spero tu non faccia cosi' anche con le donne :P
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> schiocco le dita e cadono ai miei piedi, come a fonzie :P
<airgnox> glpiana  , non sembra recuperare informazioni sui canali pero'
<OverMe> gli hai fatto pensare alle donne, ha perso la concentrazione
<airgnox> glpiana , forse ci siamo ...
<airgnox> glpiana , mi da un errore forse ho tipo che manca 12341325132134 nel channels.conf
<airgnox> quando lo cerco di aprire con me-tv
<alessandro_> buongiorno
<alessandro_> a dopo
<glpiana> airgnox, non si puà vedere sto errore? su pastebin o con una immagine?
<airgnox> glpiana , forse mancava un opzione nella scansione
<airgnox> ora riprovo ad aprire il nuovo channels.conf che ha creato
<airgnox> ora sembra andare
<airgnox> glpiana ,  una cosa che nn capisco una volta l'avevo gia' configurato ma passando da un kernel ad un altro non mi faceva piu vedere nulla
<airgnox> perchè ?
<glpiana> airgnox, se l'adattatore tv usa dei driver la risposta è... per i driver
<airgnox> glpiana , quindi ad ogni kernel che utilizzo devo reinstallare i drivers?
<glpiana> airgnox, se i dirver non erano già presenti nel kernel sì
<Red-XIII> Ciao a tutti
<Red-XIII> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<airgnox> glpiana , non mi prende i canali mediaset non co perchè cmq
<miki_> ragazzi ho un probelma con la stampante hp, o meglio con il plugin. quando la accendo ubuntu la riconosce ma se do il comando di stampa esso non parte e non so come fare, ho installato hp toolbox ed ho provato a scaricare il firmware ed il plugin ma mi da degli errori, che faccio?
<glpiana> airgnox, aspetta che allugno un braccio, vediamo se prende meglio
<glpiana> *allungo
<airgnox> glpiana , spostati sul tetto
<glpiana> lol
<Red-XIII> riciao... ho sistemato il bashrc! :D
<Red-XIII> comunque... o.O è finita la compatibilità con gli script per nautilus?!?!
<glpiana> Red-XIII, no
<Red-XIII> :D
<Red-XIII> menomale! :P ... è rimasta sempre la stessa... o è cambiata qualcosa?
<glpiana> Red-XIII, non so, provali. io ne uso giusto un paio
<Red-XIII> a me ne servono anche soltanto due
<Red-XIII> "Apri terminale qui"
<Red-XIII> e installazione adb sul cell.. :P
<glpiana> Red-XIII, quello funziona, adb non ne ho idea
<Red-XIII> eh... uhm... mi passi quello che usi tu per il terminale?
<glpiana> Red-XIII, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<airgnox> Red-XIII , lui usa roba buona
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<airgnox> giorno
<Holden> salve jester-
<jester-> olà Holden
<Luciph3r> \away
<Red-XIII> che scemo! se non lo rendo eseguibile! :D ahahahah
<takoski> Salve ho bisogno di un aiutino qualcuno è disponibile?
<jester-> !qualcuno | takoski
<takoski> una volta cera il menu a tendina delle applicazioni ora mi servirebbe
<ubot-it> takoski: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<takoski> Salve jester-
<jester-> salve
<takoski> Ho l ultima versione e siccome ho installato wine mi servirebbe il menu a tendina per aprire la cartella C di wine
<takoski> prima si accedeva dal menu a tendina delle applicazioni ma ora?
<vin__> ciao a tutti
<cevallo> qualcuno sa dirmi come aggiungere al menu file di  nautilus apri come amministratore
<jester-> takoski: spiega meglio
<vin__> davmail qualcuno lo ha installato sulla 11.10?
<glpiana> takoski, dal file manager, entra in .wine -> drive_c
<glpiana> !qualcuno | vin__
<takoski> Jester- ho installato wine e devo esplorare la cartella c: di wine
<takoski> dove sta il file manager?
<ubot-it> vin__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vin__> si per abbinarlo con thunderbird
<glpiana> takoski, è quel robo con cui entri nelle direcotry e copi i file
<vin__> ok va bene scusate allora
<takoski> ah
<takoski> devo scrivere .wine
<jester-> vin__: non mi pare di averlo visto menzionare in canale, se trovi il verso e ce lo fai spare te ne saremmo grati
<glpiana> takoski, devi visualizzare i file nascosti prima, con ctrl+h
<takoski> glpiana ma precisamente dove sta questa cartella?
<takoski> di solito?
<glpiana> takoski, nella home
<vin__> jester-: mensionare quando?
<glpiana> vin__, qui non c'è supporto per programmi esterni ai repozitory. prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<vin__> glpiana, ok ci provo grazie
<takoski> Glpiana Grazie
<jester-> vin__: pardon "menzionare"
<takoski> buona giornata
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti
<frey_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa xk non sento più l'audio iniziale di ubuntu?
<frey_> intendo l'audio all'avvio, dopo l'accesso
<glpiana> frey_, solo l'audio all'avvio non senti? poi va?
<frey_> sisi
<frey_> gnome login sound sta attivato però
<glpiana> frey_, controlla tutti i volumi da alsamixer
<frey_> glpiana, nel forum dice che uno ha risolto installando il pacchetto: gnome-session-canberra    PROVO?
<frey_> ho controllato ed è già installato
<glpiana> frey_, scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep gnome-session
<glpiana> ah ok
<frey_> scrivo ?
<glpiana> frey_, allora digita: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session-canberra
<frey_> glpiana devo riavviare tutto il sistema o basta che rieffettuo il login?
<glpiana> frey_, login
<frey_> ok
<frey_> glpiana, niente installo alsamixer??? (se si quale, alsamixergui o gnome-alsamixer?)
<glpiana> frey_, non devi installarlo. scrivi alsamixer nel temrinale
<frey_> cosa devo vedere?
<glpiana> frey_, hai dei canali in mute?
<frey_> glpiana, no c'è il Mic Boost a 0, ma penso sia normale, s/PDIF 00 non so cosa sia, e c'è abilitato l'Auto-Mute Mode
<frey_> glpiana, disattivo l'ultimo?
<glpiana> no
<frey_> glpiana, provo a reinstallare il pacchetto canberra?
<glpiana> frey_, prova: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  gnome-session-canberra
<frey_> glpiana, come mai nel terminale non  riesco più a incollare con ctrl+shift+v??
<frey_> glpiana, cmq ora risprovo a loggare
<rodolforizzo76> Domanda: qualcuno qui è mai riuscito a usare irssi con la chet di facebook??
<glpiana> rodolforizzo76, e perchè si dovrebbe riuscire?
<glpiana> rodolforizzo76, la chat di facebook mica è su irc
<rodolforizzo76> ho letto che si puo fare con bitlbee e irssi
<rodolforizzo76> ma seguendo varie guide non ci sono riuscito
<glpiana> rodolforizzo76, boh, comuqnue esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | rodolforizzo76
<ubot-it> rodolforizzo76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rodolforizzo76> volevo solo sapere se qualcuno per caso ci era riuscito.
<massimo18> !chat | rodolforizzo76
<ubot-it> rodolforizzo76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> rodolforizzo76, e io ti ripeto che esula dall'argomento di questo canale e ti ho indicato dove chiedere
<rodolforizzo76> grazie
<rodolforizzo76> scusa
<rodolforizzo76> ciao
<frey_> glpiana, scusa il terminale va bene avevo sbagliato io XD, riloggo
<frey_> glpiana, niente non va
<glpiana> frey_, sto cercando in rete
<frey_> glpiana, qui http://www.archlinux.it/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=68336  ma come si vede gnome-control-center?
<glpiana> frey_, su che versione sei?
<frey_> 11.10
<glpiana> frey_, schiaccia in alto a destra l'ingranaggio e esccegli impostazioni di sistema
<frey_> glpiana, ho visto dov'è e sta tutto a posto
<frey_> glpiana, sisi impostazioni audio, anche dal menù del suono si può andare (anche in 11.04 se non sbaglio) e cmq non c'è niente di strano è tutto abilitato
<glpiana> frey_, nel temrinale digita: /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<massimo18> frey_, ma è di vitale importanza sentire quella musichetta all'avvio se poi ti va tutto?
<frey_> glpiana, failed to play sound file or data not found
<frey_> massimo18, no però almeno capire xk non va??...
<glpiana> frey_, ecco speigato il motivo. non c'è quel suono o quell'evento
<massimo18> ecco
<frey_> glpiana, e come mai si è tolto da solo??? XD
<massimo18> frey_, non penso
<glpiana> frey_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-sounds
<frey_> glpiana, ora dovrebbe essere a posto??? Mi spieghi cosa fa qest'ultimo comando?
<glpiana> frey_, dimmi che output ha dato il comando. cerca di capire che io non vedo il tuo schermo
<Andreone> Ciao
<frey_> glpiana, si scusa XD.  ii ubuntu-sounds  0.13  Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme
<Andreone> Ho un problema con un pc
<Andreone> gli ho installato ubuntu ed il pc è andato in tilt
<Andreone> una lentezza impressionante
<glpiana> Andreone, installazione pulita e nuova?
<Andreone> nuova
<Andreone> allora ti spiego
<Andreone> il pc ha 3 hard disk
<Andreone> da 1,5 TB
<Andreone> in uno dei 3
<massimo18> -.-
<Andreone> ho partizionato 500 GB con 1 TB
<glpiana> !enter | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> frey_, da terminale scrivi: dconf-editor
<Andreone> nel 500 GB ho fatto un altra partizione da 50 GB dove ho installato ubuntu
<Andreone> al riavvio, ubuntu ha fatto il multiboot (grub) e stranamente ubuntu partiva e l' altro S.O No
<frey_> glpiana, quindi?
<glpiana> frey_, quindi clicca su org -> gnome -> desktop -> sound
<glpiana> frey_, dimmi che appare nella finestra a destra
<Andreone> quindi gli ho dovuto installare di nuovo non ubuntu ma l' altro S.O
<Andreone> e non mi vede la partizione da 1 TB ed un' altro hard disk da 1,5 non lo vede
<glpiana> Andreone, non serviva, bastava aggiornar egrub
<glpiana> Andreone, sei connesso dal pc in questione?
<Andreone> glpiana il problema era che ubuntu è di una lentezza in quel pc impressionante
<Andreone> Non sono connesso dal pc in questione
<glpiana> Andreone, quanta ram ha, che processore ha e che scheda video monta il pc in questione?
<frey_> glpiana, event-sounds SPUNTATO, input-feedback-sounds NON SPUNTATO, theme-name freedesktop
<Andreone> 2 GB di Ram
<glpiana> frey_, apri un altro terminale
<Andreone> Non ha scheda video, il processore è un dual core
<Andreone> non ricordo precisamente
<glpiana> frey_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep sound-theme-freedesktop
<glpiana> Andreone, non è possibile ch eun pc non abbia scheda video
<Andreone> scheda video integrata con la scheda madre
<glpiana> ecco, chipset?
<Andreone> non ricordo
<Andreone> ma ho dovuto installare l' altro S.O.
<frey_> glpiana, ii  sound-theme-freedesktop                0.7-0ubuntu2                            freedesktop.org sound theme
<glpiana> Andreone, vabbè
<Andreone> ed stranamente non mi vede la partizione da 1 TB
<Andreone> e non mi vede uno degli hard disk da 1,5 TB
<Andreone> Molto strano
<glpiana> frey_, torna su dconf-editor, clicca due volte su freedesktop per editare e scrivi: ubuntu
<glpiana> Andreone, ho capito, ma cos apretendi che si faccia se non hai il pc sottomano?
<Andreone> per farti capire il problema
<frey_> glpiana, fatto
<Andreone> Lo conosci Acronis ?
<glpiana> frey_, chiudi esci e rientra e vedi se suona
<frey_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Andreone, non so cosa sia
<Andreone> e tipo partition magic
<Andreone> gparted
<glpiana> eh
<Andreone> gparted mi vede la partizione da 1 TB e l' hard disk
<Andreone> mentre il S.O. No
<Andreone> boooooooooo
<glpiana> Andreone, ubutnu non vede la partizione da 1 tera? neanche con sudo fdisk -l ?
<frey_> glpiana, funziona grazie. Quindi il problema fondamentale qual'era?? Non c'era il file audio o stava ma rinominato in un altro modo?
<Andreone> allora glpiana ho dovuto togliere ubuntu perchè era di una lentezza impressionante mentre nel mio ubuntu funziona alla grande
<glpiana> frey_, puntava ad un altro tema sonoro
<glpiana> Andreone, ok, quindi il problema riguarda un altro sistema operativo?
<Andreone> tutte e 2
<frey_> glpiana, ok grazie
<glpiana> fe:)
<glpiana> Andreone, tutte e due cosa?
<frey_> Andreone, l'hard disk te lo vede su altri pc???
<Andreone> sia ubuntu che l' altro S.O
<glpiana> Andreone, ma se hai detto che ubuntu l'hai rimosso
<Andreone> si
<paolo61> ciao
<Andreone> ubuntu era di una lentezza impressionante
<frey_> Andreone, ok allora non so XD
<glpiana> e quindi adesso di sistema operativo ce n'è solo uno
<frey_> ciao a tuttiii
<Andreone> e l' altro S.O. operativo non vede la partizione da 1 TB e l' altro hard disk
<Andreone> Si glpiana, ce ne uno solo
<glpiana> Andreone, che non è ubuntu
<Andreone> si
<glpiana> !chat | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andreone> glpiana ora vado in chat e ne parlo li
<paolo61> ho installato su ubuntu 11.10, gnome 3 cairo : Mo compare data e ora sulla barra, come si fa a mettere ora e data ??
<glpiana> paolo61, cosa è che hai installato?
<paolo61> ubuntu 11.10 con gnome 3 cairo-dock
<glpiana> paolo61, ubuntu 11.10 ha già gnome3, quindi che hai fatto? hai installato cairo dock?
<paolo61> si
<glpiana> paolo61, come lo hai installato?
<nicotano> salve
<paolo61> glpiana,  ho messo nel termale sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<glpiana> paolo61, oki, e poi?
<paolo61> solo quello
<glpiana> paolo61, che sessione usi?
<paolo61> glpiana, in che senso
<glpiana> paolo61, al login cosa scegli?
<paolo61> scusa : Gnome con cairo dock senza opengl
<glpiana> paolo61, quindi usi gnome-shell?
<paolo61> si
<glpiana> paolo61, ok, il tuo problema qual è? lordine in cui appaiono ora e data?
<paolo61> nella barra non cè ne data ne ora
<glpiana> paolo61, cosa visualizzi sulla barra?
<paolo61> sulla barra sopra    file--modifica--visualizza--vai--segnalibri-aiuto
<glpiana> paolo61, ok, stavo provando la cosa sull amacchina virtuale e l'effetto è lo stesso
<glpiana> paolo61, se invece scegli gnome con cairo ed effetti la barra c'è?
<Carlitos83> ciao ^^
<paolo61> non mi fa entrare
<glpiana> paolo61, ti consiglio di provare a entrare con gnome classico senzna effetti e di avviare cairo-dock. se la soluzione ti soddisfa metti cairo-dock in esecuzione automatica
<paolo61> ok provo
<Carlitos83> su ubuntu 11.10 posso scegliere tra visualizzazione classica o unity ? ce questa possibilita odevo tenere per forza unity ?
<glpiana> Carlitos83, puoi installare il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback  e aq quel punto al login scegli
<glpiana> Carlitos83, non è comuqnue identico al vechcio gnome, sappilo
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  sarebbe gnome 3 ?
<glpiana> Carlitos83, è gnome 3 sì
<paolo61> ciao
<glpiana> paolo61, quindi?
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  io volevo mettere quello come la versione 11.04
<glpiana> Carlitos83, nella 11.04 c'è gnome 2
<paolo61> glpiana, sono entato con cairo-dock senza effetti, m L'ora e data neinte
<glpiana> paolo61, ma io ti avevo detto di fare un'altra cosa
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  si infatti  a questo punto mi sa che meglio che torna alla versione precedente
<glpiana> Carlitos83, a che pro?
<paolo61> glpiana,  non ho gnome classico: ho solo 2 opzioni 1 cario dock e 1 ubuntu
<glpiana> paolo61, oki, allora da terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  unity nn mi piace.. adesso sto con xbuntu diciamo che mi trovo bene con quel tipo di menu
<glpiana> paolo61, poi esci e rientra con gnome classico senza effetti, premi alt+f2 e scrivi cairo-dock
<glpiana> Carlitos83, usa xubuntu allora
<paolo61> glpiana, ok
<nicotano> quoto glpiana
<glpiana> Carlitos83, tornare a gnome2 pe poi trovarsi tra pochi mesi a dover cambiare non fa altro che allontanare la data in cui si cambia interfaccia
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  ho capito ma come risolvo allora io mi ci trovo con quel tipo di menu'..
<glpiana> Carlitos83, prova gnome-session-fallback e poi decidi
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  scusami ma io sono nuovo lo posso provare anche su xbuntu?
<glpiana> Carlitos83, sì ma ti incasinerebbei programmi, o meglio troveresti dei doppioni
<glpiana> Carlitos83, pe rprovare la cosa migliore è la macchina virtuale o il livecd (o ursb)
<Carlitos83> glpiana,  io lo sto provando con wubi quindi mi conviene ripassare ad ubuntu è poi da terminale carico gnome-session
<paolo61> ciao
<glpiana> paolo61, quindi?
<paolo61> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> paolo61, l'hai già messo in avvio automatico?
<paolo61> uscita data e ora
<paolo61> come si fa
<glpiana> paolo61, nel temrinale scrivi: gnome-session-properties
<paolo61> glpiana, cosa devo scrivere nelle preferenze delle applicazioni d'avvio
<paolo61> cairo-dock
<glpiana> paolo61, aggiungi, e poi come comando metti cairo-dock
<paolo61> ok
<paolo61> glpiana, scusa opera non si applica bene con ubuntu?'ad ogni chiusura di opera, mi cambia aspetto delle cartelle
<glpiana> paolo61, non uso opera
<paolo61> ok
<Arkyos> ciao
<Arkyos> perché c'è scritto che Gheddafi è morto sulla sua voce? Non si può aspettare un altro po'?
<glpiana> !chat | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arkyos> scusate, ho sbagliato chan
<glpiana> oh già
<Arkyos> pensavo, fosse #wikipedia-it
<glpiana> in effetti i nomi dei due canali si somigliano un sacco
<nicotano> vero
<Arkyos> sì, scusate
<massimo18> lol
<paolo61> massimo18,   usi x-chat
<go^> Ragazzi consigliate di installare la 11.04 da zero o aggiornare da vecchia versione?
<go^> 11.10*
<tommaso> ciaoa tutti ho messo kubuntu ... solo che non mi esce in italiano ... solo alcune cose ... come devo fare per averlo interamente in italiano... ho googlato ma senza successo
<bobbybong> tommaso, impostazioni di sistema localizzazione
<tommaso> si sono andato
<tommaso> ma non è come diire completo
<tommaso> manca per scaricare la lingua
<tommaso> nelle lingue preferite .... c'è solo inglese
<bobbybong> language sposti l'italiano nei prefered
<tommaso> non c'è
<bobbybong> dovrai installarlo ancora
<bobbybong> language-selector-kde language-pack-kde-it-base language-pack-kde-it
<tommaso> mmm non trovato
<mauy> ciao da quando ho installato ubuntu 11,10 la grafica mi sembra molto lenta è successo ancha avoi? come mai?
<glpiana> mauy, che scheda video hai e che driver usi?
<mauy> scheda video integrata nvidia 7025 driver uso il raccomandat e grafica unity 3d
<tommaso> bobbybong .... non lo trova
<bobbybong> tommaso, vai su lini i pacchetti che mancanogue di sistema dovrebbe scaricart
<bobbybong> pad di m
<bobbybong> vai su lingue di sistema
<tommaso> non ho capito
<bobbybong> ti dovrebbe scaricare i pacchetti che ti mancano
<glpiana> mauy, esci e scegli unity 2d e vedi se è lento comunque
<mauy> provo
<bobbybong> tommaso, localizzazione lingue di sistema
<tommaso> ci sono ma non scarica niente
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | tommaso
<ubot-it> tommaso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<mauy> glpiana, con la 2d è decisamente piu veloce
<glpiana> mauy, che altri driver ti propone per la scheda video?
<mauy> petta che gurdo
<tommaso> glpiana ho kubuntu
<glpiana> tommaso, hai aperto la guida?
<glpiana> direi di no
<tommaso> si la seconda l'ho aperta ora :-)
<bobbybong> tommaso, è li che si imposta la lingua a me funziona e ho tutto in italiano
<tommaso> sta scaricando
<tommaso> ma hanno tolto gestore pacchetti?
<massimo18> ?
<bobbybong> c'è
<glpiana> tommaso, sì, ma puoi rimetterlo con sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bobbybong> il gestore pacchetti
<glpiana> bobbybong, su 11.10 l'han tolto
<bobbybong> c'è muon
<mauy> proprietari ver.173 - ver.96 - ver 96 updates - ver current updates - ver current raccomandato che è quello che uso - ver 173 updates
<tommaso> come mai? per fare tutto con ubuntu software central
<mauy> con 11,04 usavo gli sperimentali e andava benissimo
<glpiana> mauy, provane altri. di più non saprei che consigliarti
<mauy> ma gli sperimentali non ci sono piu
<mauy> ???
<tommaso> glpiana ... non parte l'installazione
<glpiana> tommaso, usa muon se sei su kde come consiglia bobbybong
<mauy> se comunque non dovesse andare bene anche con gli altri driver come imposto il 2d di default
<glpiana> mauy, lo scelgi al login e lui se lo ricorda
<mauy> anche se ho il login automatico denza pw
<mauy> senza
<glpiana> mauy, sì
<mauy> ok grazie
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho una domanda fa farvi, come faccio a istallare ubuntu su un notebbok che non dispone di lettore dvd?
<bobbybong> !usb | giordano
<glpiana> giordano, fai una live su usb
<ubot-it> giordano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> giordano, o quello di bobbybong o questo http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<giordano> e funziona anche se il notebook non legge all'avvio l'usb?
<bobbybong> giordano, no
<glpiana> giordano, direi di no. ma che è sto aggeggio che non ha boot da usb e non ha lettore cd?
<go^> giordano, ha floppy?
<giordano> si
<glpiana> giordano, seriamente, non ha lettore cd e non boota da usb?
<giordano> ma un attimo, posso scollegare l'hd metterlo nell'usb, e istallare ubuntu su di esso?
<go^> giordano, è vecchiotto allora me sa :D cmq puoi installare un bootloader sul floppy (per esempio PLOP, www.plop.at) e con quello puoi fare bootare da tante cose, per es da cd o da usb
<glpiana> go^, se non ha lettore cd è un portatile dell'89
<giordano> no è del 99
<glpiana> giordano, vecchiotto davvero. quanta ram?
<go^> giordano, allora il problema non è il boot ma ram-cpu-etc
<giordano> 389
<glpiana> giordano, e il processore cos'è?
<giordano> prima era istallato ubuntu 8.04
<giordano> 1500 celeron
<glpiana> giordano, non ha il lettore o il lettore cd è rotto?
<giordano> rotto
<glpiana> giordano, e sopra hai ancora il sistema?
<giordano> purtroppo no
<glpiana> giordano, boh, vedi se quello che ti ha indicato go^ ti aiuta
<go^> giordano, il boot da floppy lo farà sicuramente..installa un bootloader sul floppy (www.plop.at) e con quello booti da usb ;)
<giordano> penso di si, vorrei sapere solo se prendo una immagine iso e la scompatto nell'hd questa parte?
<go^> giordano, no
<giordano> ok
<alessandro_> salve gente
<alessandro_> mi è sparita la barra superiore e inferiore di xubuntu, da cosa può dipendere? ho provato ad avviare in modalità recovery ma mi fa entrare in modalità testuale e non so che fare
<glpiana> alessandro_, se premi alt+f2 puoi inserire un comando?
<alessandro_> glpiana,  hai consigli? :)
<alessandro_> si
<glpiana> alessandro_, scrivici dentro: xfce4-panel
<alessandro_> ok grazie
<glpiana> riapparsi?
<alessandro_> che mi era successo? Si riapparsi
<glpiana> alessandro_, non so. fai logout e rientra e vedi se ci sono ancora
<alessandro_> ok logout thx
<alessandro_> glpiana,  se mi disconnetto e mi riconnetto
<alessandro_> appaiono, non se se riavviando il pc succede la stessa cosa :)
<glpiana> in teoria sì. prova
<alessandro_> glpiana,  ultima cosa, xchè da xubuntu gedit non lo trova come comando?
<glpiana> perchè xubuntu non installa gedit
<glpiana> leafpad usa
<alessandro_> devo montare una partizione che thunar non vede, ho seguito la guida sul forum, creo le cartelle da terminale, ma quando faccio sudo gedit /etc/s etcetc
<alessandro_> ah quindi devo digitare sudo leafpad nomefile?
<glpiana> gksu non sudo per le applicazioni grafiche
<alessandro_> quindi per modificare fstab devo fare gksu leafpad /etc/fstab  ?
<glpiana> sì
<alessandro_> nonlo apre però
<glpiana> e che dice?
<alessandro_> alessandro@alessandro-desktop:~$ gksu leafpad /etc/fstab  alessandro@alessandro-desktop:~$
<glpiana> alessandro_, allora usa sudo
<alessandro_> nulla mi lampeggia per una frazione lo schermo e basta
<alessandro_> dice che non trova il comando
<glpiana> ah ecco, spe
<glpiana> è mousepad quello di xubuntu
<alessandro_> io ho mousepad
<alessandro_> ecco appunto :)
<glpiana> gksu mousepad /etc/fstab
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714211/
<alessandro_> mi appare questo in fstab
<glpiana> addirittura 3 swap?
<_Best_> Salve!
<glpiana> io devo staccare alessandro_
<glpiana> alessandro_, esponi al canale quello che devi fare
<alessandro_> buona serata, glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<alessandro_> e grazie per la dritta :)
<alessandro_> chissà xchè nn si vedeva + il pannello :)=
<alessandro_> esco pure io
<aspitec> buongiorno ho effettuato l avanzamento alla 10.11 ed ho dei problemi , il primo è che non riesco ad accedere allambiente virtuale con il kernel 3.0 (con il precedente si) , con il kernel 3.0 mi blocco al terminale e da li non si muove. e l altro problema è che non riesco a usare l ambiente grafico come era in ubuntu 10.04
<aspitec> buongiorno ho effettuato l avanzamento alla 10.11 ed ho dei problemi , il primo è che non riesco ad accedere allambiente virtuale con il kernel 3.0 (con il precedente si) , con il kernel 3.0 mi blocco al terminale e da li non si muove. e l altro problema è che non riesco a usare l ambiente grafico come era in ubuntu 10.04
<jumpysnake> hello
<aspitec> buongiorno ho effettuato l avanzamento alla 10.11 ed ho dei problemi , il primo è che non riesco ad accedere allambiente virtuale con il kernel 3.0 (con il precedente si) , con il kernel 3.0 mi blocco al terminale e da li non si muove. e l altro problema è che non riesco a usare l ambiente grafico come era in ubuntu 10.04
<jumpysnake> ciao aspitec, ma ti si blocca il terminale?
<dimiandre> ciao, piccolo problemino con unity : S tra le applicazioni aperte non mi viene il terminale e ogni volta devo abbassare tutto ed andarlo a ripescare..
<aspitec> si durante l avvio mi si ferma su l controllo del livello batterie
<aspitec> mentre col kernel 2.6 parte
<jumpysnake> aspitec: è successo anche a me,ho risolto scaricando una iso di 11.10 e fatto un reinstall.ovviamente prima ho fatto un backup,e poi ho reinstallato.
<jumpysnake> reinstallando nn cancella i dati
<aspitec> eh ma non ho il tempo fisico per reinstallare tutto
<jumpysnake> infatti te lo chiede all inizio
<aspitec> cercavo una soluzione rapida
<jumpysnake> in questo caso io non saprei come aiutarti visto che non parte il terminale..
<_Best_> seraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<aspitec> ma per salvare tutto basta che opio la home su un altro disco giusto?
<jumpysnake> ola _Best_
<jumpysnake> si
<aspitec> ok allora proverò
<aspitec> grazie
<jumpysnake> prego
<go^> salve e-DIO-t
<dimiandre> perchè se apro il terminale non mi appare tra le applicazioni aperte ? : S
<dimiandre> è troppo scomodo
<e-DIO-t> yo/
<go^> y0
<mauy> cio vorrei che il mio ubuntu 11,10 si avviasse sempre con grafica 2d come faccio?
<jester-> mauy: schegli alla finestra di login la proma volta
<jester-> prima*
<mauy> a me il pc accede in automatico senza password ho provato a uscire e rientrare con la 2d ma qunado spengo e riavvio il pc torna in 3d
<jester-> mauy: termina sessione e hai la finestra
<mauy> fatto
<mauy> ok ma devo farlo tutte le volte
<mauy> oppure posso impostare in modo che usi sempre il 2d
<jester-> mauy: dovrebbe rimanere
<mauy> no se spengo il pc e poi riaccendo ki va in 3d
<mauy> mi va in 3d
<jester-> mauy: dovrebbe rimanere
<mauy> ok allora come mai non rimane?
<jester-> mauy: hai gdm o lightdm
<mauy> scusa non so di cosa stai parlando
<jester-> mauy: la finestra di login è la solita o  è spostata sulla sinistra e piu piccirilla
<mauy> sinistra
<mauy> ma quando accedo il pc non la vedo perchè entra in automatico
<jester-> mauy: sudo apt-get install gdm  mentre installa ti chiede cosa mettere e defualt e scegli gdm
<jester-> non trovo piu la gui per toglere accesso auto
<mauy> mi dice che gdm è gia alla versione piu recente
<jester-> mauy: allora sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mauy> ma io l'accesso automatico lo vorrei
<jester-> e rimane
<jester-> mauy: non so se con accesso auto poi tiene a mente la sessione
<jester-> comunque prova con gdm
<jester-> mauy: se non va tarocchiamo il file a mano
<mauy> ho messo gdm come predefinito ora
<jester-> mauy: sudo service gdm restart
<jester-> spe
<jester-> mauy: meglio che riavvii va
<mauy> ok
<mauy> ok o riavviato ma al riavvio mi ha chiesto la password e ho scelto io manualmente il 2d
<jester-> mauy: dovrebbe rimanere
<mauy> ok provo a riavviare di nuovo
<akis24> buonasera
<mauy> jester- dora mi chiede sempre la password all'avvio
<jester-> mauy: non trovo piu schermata di accesso
<jester-> e nemmeno il file da scrivere a mano
<Red-XIII> ciao belli! :D
<Red-XIII> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<go^> Qualcuno ha un portatile con i3 + scheda video ATI ? Vi funziona l'ATi su ubuntu ?
<steph7> scusate, non mi ricordo più...per evitare il load di un modulo blacklistato in automatico all'avvio basta depmod -a??
<jester-> steph7: see è blacklistato non lo carica
<steph7> jester-, e invece lo carica lo stesso lo str....o
<jester-> steph7: dove lo hai scritto e come
<steph7> jester-, in /etc/modules non c'è (c'è il sostitutivo) e in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist è blackilistato...provo un rmmod
<jester-> steph7: fa vedere cat /etc/moprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<steph7> *blacklistato
<steph7> #blacklist shpchp driver - riga sotto: blacklist shpchp
<jester-> steph7: è giusto il nome del modulo?
<steph7> jester-, si, ma ora che ci penso non ho mai dato rmmod
<jester-> steph7: logico che devi riavviare
<jester-> serve per non farlo caricare al boot
<steph7> jester-, rmmod, riavvio..non mi ricordavo più..grz
<jester-> steph7: riavvio e basta
<alessandro_> salve
<Panaclerio_> su ubuntu 11.10 dove devo cercare una penna usb?
<cristian> sera
<esulu> ciao cristian
<reddos> ciao ho installato 11,10 32 bit e devo aver fatto un guaio      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714370/    come si fa x rimediare grazie
<alecv> Salve
<reddos> ora non si apre nemmeno software center  allora la cosa e seria
<ls960> reddos, prova cambiare server da "sorgenti software"
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> Ciao holden
<Holden> ciao alecv
<cristian> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:
<cristian>   gnome-orca linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<cristian> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 4 non aggiornati.
<cristian> possibile ???
<alecv> Secondo te xchè lubuntu dopo un ora e mezza si blocca alla fine dell installazione?
<Holden> cristian, dist-upgrade
<alecv> Secondo te xchè lubuntu dopo un ora e mezza si blocca alla fine dell installazione?
<cristian> command no found
<alecv> È la 11.04
<cristian> Holden, no command found
<alecv> Xubuntu è installato (10.04)
<Holden> cristian, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian> aaa
<cristian> XD
<cristian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/714380/
<Holden> cristian, dai si
<cristian> ok
<reddos> ok
<alecv> Holden xubuntu lo installo e gira benino, lubuntu si blocca al termine dell installazione, hai suggerimenti?
<Holden> alecv, no
<alecv> È un adm sempron con 256 mb di ram e nvidia come scheda grafica(no integrata)
<alecv> Può essere che la 11.04 nn supporta l hardware
<Steeler> Ho un problemi con il terminale, guardate che mi è uscito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/714384/
<cristian> Holden, finito devo riavviare??
<cristian> Holden, ok riavviato
<giuse> salve a tutti
<cristian> ciao
<giuse> ho una domanda, non riesco ad aprire dei file di testo con l'editori di default kate come faccio? Grazie mille
<giuse> ciao tesoro
<cristian> ragazzi sulla 11.10 come si fanno le foto della scrivania
<cristian> non trovo screen capture
<bobbybong> print screen non funziona?
<cristian> non c'e
<cristian> -.-
<bobbybong> sulla tastiera
<Holden> cerca 'schermata'
<bobbybong> dopo F12 :!
<cristian> si trovata ora XD
<alecv> Ciao bobbybong
<bobbybong> hola
<fester-> Ciao bobbybong
<bobbybong> ciao fester-
<Devidino> salve
<gabbianoveloce> buonasera
<gabbianoveloce> ho installato linux su un notebook, ma non riesco a connettermi via wifi la scheda è una broadcom4318 come devo fare cortesemente?
<degli> gabbianoveloce: che linux, 11.10 ?
<gabbianoveloce> si
<degli> gabbianoveloce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<gabbianoveloce> devo scaricare qualche file? in che modo?
<degli> c'è scritto passo passo li dentro
<degli> come fare
<gabbianoveloce> ok grazie
<gabbianoveloce> poi ti faccio sapere se tutto ok
<ragnopazzo_> #buduscript
<degli> hu?
<_Zer0_> ciao a tutti
<frezli> ciao raga .... ma gli effetti di compiz si possono abilitare in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<Zermanno> Ciao, quando apro una applicazione la sua finestra viene messa nell'angolo in alto a sinistra o in basso a destra. É possibile fare in modo che venga aperta al centro dello schermo?
<aspitec> buonasera...
<aspitec> vorrei vrimettere l ambiente grafico semplice, sulla 11.10come faccio?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-21
<cristian> nettuno XD
<cristian> ragazzi dopo avanzamento ho qualche problema conla connessione
<cristian> il sistema ci mette un po per identificare la rete
<cristian> piu si disconnette da sola
<cristian> -.-
<danilo22> salve
<danilo22> qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con samba?
<_Best_> Buongiorno. :)
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno, sto installando edubuntu, ma non mi riconosce la rete senza fili
<niko__> giorno a tutti
<Red-XIII> vi prego! rivoglio gnome!!!
<Red-XIII> :(
<enzotib> Re
<Drizamanuber> nessuno mi sa indicare una soluzione?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, che scheda di rete hai?
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: mi dici il comando per controllarla! in ubuntu funziona senza problemi
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, lspci | grep 802
<Drizamanuber> enzotib:  è una atheros
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, ma ora come sei collegato?
<Drizamanuber> sì, ma con il cavo
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714900/
<ranxerox> cosa posso utilizzare per gestire lo spegnimento del monitor ? Grazie
<Drizamanuber> ranxerox: Impostazioni di sistema > Schermo
<ranxerox> e ma uso kde
<ranxerox> è =
<Drizamanuber> ranxerox:  a questo non ti so rispondere! prova!!!
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Drizamanuber> ciao Glpiana
<glpiana> ciao ranxerox
<Drizamanuber> sto installando edubuntu, mi riconosce il router solo se lo collego via cavo, poi mi dice: reti wireless, dispositivo non gestito!! questo è il mio "lspci" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714900/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, metti lsmod   su pastebin
<alecv> salve a tutti
<sage79> ho installato gnome shell ma non parte compiz devo digitare da terminale compiz --replace. come risolvo?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/714907/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, metti in blacklist hp_wmi  e poi riavvia e vedi che fa
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se non sai come fare aspetta che qualcuno te lo spieghi o che torni io. il file in cui metterlo è /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<enzotib> sage79, gnome shell usa mutter e clutter, e pare non possa funzionare con compiz
<enzotib> sage79, GNOME shell uses Mutter, a compositing window manager based on the Metacity window manager, and the Clutter toolkit to provide visual effects and hardware acceleration.
<Drizamanuber> ok glpiana a dopo
<enzotib> sage79, users will not be able to use Compiz while GNOME Shell is running.
<enzotib> sage79, preso da http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<sage79> quindi compiz con ubuntu-classic non va?
<enzotib> sage79, hai parlato di gnome-shell, che non è la stessa cosa di ubuntu classic, deciditi
<sage79> installando gnome-shell mi ha pure installato gnome classic. si comq uso ubuntu classic
<alecv> quando apro firefox mi apre una finestra con il seguente messaggio "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." ma quale applicazione gestisce il task manager di xubuntu 10.04 ?
<alecv> trovata :)
<gian_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il cestino, quando clicco su mi viene fuori il visualizzatore di immagine, riesco ad andarci solo tramite file manger della home
<enzotib> sage79, e facendo compiz --replace funziona?
<alecv> xchè non trovo skype nei epostory?
<sage79> si funziona
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sage79> dove posso mettere la voce per far partire il comando al boot?
<jester-> alecv: abilita i partners e installa il :386
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, hai fatto?
<alecv> partners nell'impostazioni del gestore pacchetti?
<glpiana> gian_, apri nautilus, clicca col destro su una directory -> apri con altra applicazione e scegli file. poi riprova ad aprire il cestino
<staffissimo> ho un problema dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.10
<glpiana> staffissimo, speiga
<glpiana> *spiega
<staffissimo> ieri sera ho aggiornato e riavviato e apparte un problema nel gestione-modem che mi ha ritardato l'accesso
<staffissimo> tutto ok
<staffissimo> ho spento e oggi nn mi parte piu
<enzotib> sage79, non sarebbe al boot, ma al login
<staffissimo> si blocca su una schermata nera
<enzotib> sage79, tra l'altro l'ho provato e si è bloccato tutto
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non ancora, per adesso ho aperto /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf con sudo gedit, poi che faccio? aggiungo questa linea? è giusta la sintassi? 'blacklist hp_wmi'
<gian_> grazie, glpiana adesso funziona
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sì, senza virgolette
<glpiana> gian_, bene :)
<gian_> percaso sapete che fine hanno fatto gli screensaver con le loro impostazioni??
<glpiana> no
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: fatto, adesso ? devo fare un riavvio?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se al riavvio qualcosa va storto, entra in recovery, apri la console di root, dai nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  e leva la riga che hai agigunto. ctrl+o poi ctrl+x  e riavvia con reboot
<Drizamanuber> ok
<staffissimo> glpiana come si fa a entrare in modalita di ricovero?
<xubuntino> buongiorno
<xubuntino> posso chiedere aiuto per una piccola configurazione di xubuntu?
<enzotib> !chiedi | xubuntino
<ubot-it> xubuntino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> staffissimo, visualizzi grub all'avvio? è la seconda voce elencata
<glpiana> staffissimo, se non lo visualizzi, tieni premuto il tatso shift quando avvii il pc
<glpiana> a dopo
<staffissimo> ok
<staffissimo> provo
<xubuntino> se vado a questo indirizzo  http://www.chatt-gratis.net/chatgratis.php, utilizzando mozilla firefox si apre perfettamente la pagina della chat ma non mi compaiono i comandi per ascoltare la radio della chat, quindi non ascolto la musica. Questa problematica non succede invece con ubuntu 11.10 e linuxmint 11. Come posso fare?
<enzotib> xubuntino, ma è una cosa in flash?
<xubuntino> enzotib, prova ad andare a vedere, se puoi!!  http://www.chatt-gratis.net/chatgratis.php
<enzotib> xubuntino, ci sono andato ma non vedo nessuna radio
<xubuntino> in sostanza a me quella chet neanche interessa, ma siccome volevo provare java, ci sono entrato. Ho accertato che giava funziona ma mi compare un avviso che mi dice che mancano i plugin
<alecv> con xubuntu per ascoltare gli mp3 devo scaricare un codec, quale?
<enzotib> xubuntino, apri la pagina about:plugins
<xubuntino> infatti, se anzicchè accedere da xubuntu, lo faccio da ubuntu o da linuxmint tutto funziona bene
<enzotib> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot-it> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non ha dato nessun errore, sono rientrato tranquillamente, ma le reti wireless non funzionano ancora
<xubuntino> come plugin attivi ho: Shockwave Flash   e     IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 (1.1.3-1ubuntu1))
<enzotib> xubuntino, prova a vedere su ubuntu invece che plugin c'è
<xubuntino> fatto
<xubuntino> già fatto
<xubuntino> li ho visti
<enzotib> xubuntino, è lo stesso icedtea?
<xubuntino> ma non riesco ad installarli su xubuntu
<xubuntino> se li cerco non li trova
<enzotib> xubuntino, cosa?
<xubuntino> si si
<xubuntino> è lo stesso icedtea
<xubuntino> su xubuntu ho 2 soli plugin attivi
<xubuntino> su ubuntu invece 6
<enzotib> xubuntino, e quali sono quelli mancanti=
<enzotib> ?
<xubuntino> divx web Player
<xubuntino> quicktime plug-in 7.6.6
<xubuntino> shockwave flash
<xubuntino> vlc multimedia plugin
<xubuntino> windows media player plug.in 10
<xubuntino> questi ultimi 2 compatibili totem
<enzotib> xubuntino, il primo è in totem-mozilla
<xubuntino> quale
<enzotib> divx
<xubuntino> ah
<enzotib> anche il secondo
<xubuntino> io credo che installando i plugin mancanti debba portare la situazione alla pari di ubuntu
<alecv> ho abilitato tutti i controlli, alzato i volumi e attivati, ma non esce un sibilo dalle cuffie, perchè? ho xubuntu 10.04
<xubuntino> ti premetto che la cartella .mozilla che uso su xubuntu l'ho copiata da ubuntu per avere i miei preferiti
<enzotib> anche quello vlc è in totem-mozilla
<xubuntino> come posso fare per installare quelli mancanti??
<xubuntino> si puo' fare da terminale??
<enzotib> xubuntino, comincia a installare totem-mozilla e vediamo che succede
<xubuntino> da gestore pacchetti??
<alecv> ora funziona anche tropop
<enzotib> xubuntino, sì
<xubuntino> infatti totem-mozilla non era installato
<xubuntino> enzotib sei molto gentile
<xubuntino> installato totem-mozilla, devo riavviare il browser adesso??
<enzotib> xubuntino, prova a riavviare firefox e vedi se va meglio
<xubuntino> ok
<xubuntino> rientro fra un po
<xubuntino> Risolto il problema!!!!!
<xubuntino> Grazieeeee
<enzotib> prego
<xubuntino> grande enzotib
<alecv> vorrei configurare la scheda audio, ho tre jack (casse, uno credo cuffie e il terzo microfono) vorrei configurare skype che usi solo cuffie e il resto il jack casse, qualcuno ha idea come si fa su xubuntu 10.04?
<DiabloBasic> salve a tutti
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutt! Quando inserisco la internet key della tre mi chiede una password per tre ricaricabile tre. Dove trovo la pssw?
<DiabloBasic> Zinedine, è la password per accedere al portachiavi
<Zinedine> Grazie, DiabloBasic. Cos'è l portachiavi?
<DiabloBasic> Zinedine: è un programmino che gestisce tutte le password per accedere, quindi quando tenti di collegarti a interner ad esempio, ti viene richiesta la pasword salvata nel portachiavi, una volta inserita fai ok e ti connetti
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti
<Zinedine> Finora non m aveva mai chiesto nessuna password, nè l'ho mai data quando ho impostato le connessioni a banda larga mobile..Dove trovo questo programmino?
<vincenzoml> sto cercando un programma che mi faccia vedere le connessioni http dal mio pc
<vincenzoml> per vedere se riesco a scrivere una cache per grooveshark
<DiabloBasic> Zinedine: un programmino di default che si chiama " Gestore dei portafogli"
<Zinedine> Mai sentito... come possso installarlo?
<ranxerox> salve, volevo domandare se esiste un canale in italiano per gli utilizzatori di kde. Grazie
<eddigei> mi si pianta alla'vvio dopo aggiornamento, rimane su una schermata nera
<DiabloBasic> Io invece ho un problema con il mio bluetooth, il programma non melo rileva, come mai= facendo lsusb la periferica la vede
<bobbybong> ranxerox, no
<ranxerox> :(
<eddigei> sembra ch enn parta lightdm
<DiabloBasic> ranxerox, scrivi qui il problema per kde
<DiabloBasic> ranxerox: Pure io uso kde
<glpiana> ranxerox, questo
<DiabloBasic> ciao glpiana
<eddigei> mannaggia a me e quando ho aggiornato
<ranxerox> ho trovato il canale èkde-italia
<ranxerox> kde-italia
<glpiana> !bluetooth | DiabloBasic segui questa
<ubot-it> DiabloBasic segui questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, e installa oltre ai pacchetti lì citati, anche bluez
<DiabloBasic> glpiana provo, preciso che uso kde e in ubuntu mela rileva
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, a kakkadè :) allora occhio che qualcuno di quei pacchi è per gnome. non metterlo nel caso
<DiabloBasic> glpiana eh gia kde :)
<DiabloBasic> glpiana?
<DiabloBasic> è già all0inizio che mi blocco, mettendo hcitool dev non rileva nessun devices
<DiabloBasic> ma facendo lsusbmelo trova
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, devi  mettere bluez
<DiabloBasic> ma c'e gia
<eddigei> se do il comando gdm mi da questo errore " couldn't connect to system bus: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"
<eddigei> come risolvo
<eddigei> non ho interfaccia grafica mi risulta difficile cercare su google
<DiabloBasic> glpiana, ho già bluez
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, ok, fammi pensare
<DiabloBasic> glpiana, tranquillo ;)
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, intanto digita: rfkill list    e metti su pastebin
<DiabloBasic> glpiana, ok
<DiabloBasic> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DiabloBasic> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/714979/
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, sudo rfkill unblock all
<DiabloBasic> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> DiabloBasic, ora se riprovi il bluettoth va?
<DiabloBasic> glpiana, molto gentile come sempre, funziona ;)
<glpiana> :D
<DiabloBasic> :P
<DiabloBasic> rompero ancora le scatole prima o poi per un altro problea ehehe
<Zinedine> Esco, ciao a chi resta!
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti! qualcuno ha già provato ubuntu tweak 0.6? mi sevirebbe una dritta...
<glpiana> !qualcuno | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> neramarea, sta nei repository ufficiali?
<glpiana> neramarea, inoltre non c'è supporto su porgrammi esterni ai repo ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | neramarea chiedi di là
<ubot-it> neramarea chiedi di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zermanno> Ciao, quando apro un programma, la finestra viene posta in alto a sinistra o in basso a destra. è possibile centrare le nuove finestre aperte?
<neramarea> sorry, glpiana... vedevo i cespugli rotolare... ok, mi sposto in chat... è che qui siete vagamente più competenti... ciau.
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<cristian_c> Zermanno, succede con tutte le finestre?
<Zermanno> si
<Zermanno> eccetto system setting
<Zermanno> e ubuntu one
<cristian_c> Zermanno, forse sbaglio, ma penso si possa modificare l'impostazione con gconf-editor
<cristian_c> però occhio
<cristian_c> occorre essere sicuri prima di fare qualsiasi modifica
<Zermanno> cristian_c, capita solo a me?
<cristian_c> Zermanno, versione di ubuntu?
<Zermanno> 11.10
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sulla 11.04 accadeva questa cosa?
<Zermanno> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Zermanno, mi è venuta un'idea
<cristian_c> Zermanno, vai in Preferenze
<Zermanno> cristian_c, Preferenze di nautilus?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> in Sistema
<cristian_c> ah già, ma hai unity
<Zermanno> system setting?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> cerca il gestore di compiz
<Zermanno> non c'è, installo COmpizConfig Settings Manager?
<cristian_c> sì
<Zermanno> ok, installato. In "Place Windows"  c'è Placement Mode: Smart
<cristian_c> Centered
<Zermanno> se cambio, ad esempio su centered, non cambia il comportamento delle finestre
<cristian_c> back e poi close
<Zermanno> cristian_c, non cambia, devo riloggarmi?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> e poi ricontrolla in compiz se l'opzione si è conservata
<stevr1it> ciao, ho ubuntu 11.10, quando faccio partire powermanga da terminale si chiude con la seguente scritta di errore: owermanga: lispreader.c:636: lisp_car: Assertion `obj->type == LISP_TYPE_CONS || obj->type == LISP_TYPE_PATTERN_CONS' failed.Annullato.. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?  grazie
<Zermanno> cristian_c, funziona! grazie!
<Zermanno> stevr1it, come mai lo fai partire da terminale?
<cristian_c> stevrlit, perché lo lanci da terminale?
<stevr1it> Zermanno, perchè da menu non parte
<stevr1it> per vedere almeno che errore mi da
<stevr1it> ho provato a reinstallarlo divese volte, stesso risultato
<Zermanno> stevr1it, l'hai installato da ubunut software center?
<Zermanno> o l'hai preso da altre fonti
<Zermanno> ?
<stevr1it> certo da ubuntu software center
<Zermanno> stevr1it, ti chiedo questo perchè: l'ho appena installato e fatto partire e tutto funziona
<cristian_c> stevrlit, è un errore inedito
<stevr1it> lo so, andava benissimo fino a due gironi fa
<stevr1it> poi... basta
<cristian_c> stevrlit, dev'essere successo qualcosa nel tuo sistema
<stevr1it> ho capito, ma cosa?
<stevr1it> ho riqvviato, nesusn erroe,
<cristian_c> non ricordi niente di cosa può essere successo in questi giorni?
<stevr1it> da terminale mi da quell'errore, ho postto un bug ma nessuna rispsota finora
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non è successo nulla a parte gli aggiornamenti normali, e non ho attivato nessun repository strano, tipo backdoor o proposed
<cristian_c> *backports
<stevr1it> si scusa
<cristian_c> backdoor è un'altra cosa :D
<stevr1it> lo so lavoro sui server
<cristian_c> stevrlit, forse sono gli aggiornamenti che hai fatto
<cristian_c> guarda nel gestore pacchetti
<stevr1it> una anomali c'è
<cristian_c> in Cronologia
<stevr1it> gparted mi da errore sulla sda5 partizione di swap
<cristian_c> quindi bastano gli ultimi due giorni
<cristian_c> stevrlit, si è sminchiato il sistema
<stevr1it> dove la trovo cronologia?
<cristian_c> stevrlit, in File
<stevr1it> il resto va benissimo
<stevr1it> cristian_c, file dove?
<cristian_c> l'ho già scritto, nel gestore pacchetti
<stevr1it> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ecco la cronologia degli ultimi due gironi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715009/
<stevr1it> IPEuro1
<stevr1it> ops
<cristian_c> a prima vista sembra che non vi siano coinvolti pacchetti che hanno a che fare direttamente con powermanga
<glpiana> stevr1it, sei su 64bit o 32?
<stevr1it> 64 bit
<glpiana> stevr1it, hai già provato a rimuovero e reinstallarlo?
<stevr1it> si , diverse volte
<glpiana> stevr1it, lo prendi dai repository ufficiali?
<cristian_c> stevrlit, prova a lanciare il programma con l'opzione-v
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> provo
<cristian_c> stevrlit, hai detto prima che l'hai installato dai repo
<cristian_c> :O
<stevr1it> stesso errore
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> da repo
<cristian_c> non vengono aggiunti messaggi
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> stevr1it, l'errore è solo quello che hai incollato sopra?
<stevr1it> si solo quello
<cristian_c> incolla tutto su pastebin
<stevr1it> powermanga: lispreader.c:636: lisp_car: Assertion `obj->type == LISP_TYPE_CONS || obj->type == LISP_TYPE_PATTERN_CONS' failed.
<stevr1it> Annullato
<stevr1it> tutto qui
<cristian_c> forse devi reinstallare il pacchetto relativo all'errore
<cristian_c> relativo al file
<stevr1it> non lo trovo
<stevr1it> lispreader non c'è
<cristian_c> lispreader farà parte di qualche pacchetto
<stevr1it> come trovarlo?
<Holden> Steeler, quello è un errore del programma, la libreria è già installata
<Holden> hai provato a cercare quell'errore su google?
<Holden> oops stevr1it
<stevr1it> si, nual di nulla
<cristian_c> Holden, non si trova niente in merito
<Holden> cristian_c, allora bisogna segnalarlo agli sviluppatori
<cristian_c> Holden, ho pensato ce magari occorresse reinstallare la libreria
<cristian_c> l'ha già fatto mi pare
<stevr1it> si già fatto
<cristian_c> stevrlit, hai segnalto su launchpad?
<stevr1it> ma non la trovo
<cristian_c> *segnalato
<Holden> no, fallisce una assetion e il programma abortisce
<stevr1it> si già fatto
<stevr1it> silenzio di tomba
<Holden> vedi se hanno una canale irc magari
<stevr1it> Holden, chi? ubuntu? disolito mi rivolgo a voi..eeh
<glpiana> stevr1it, fammi sta prova, esci entra come guest e avvia il programma
<stevr1it> ok ci vediamo dopo ciao
<stevr1it> allora vadiamo di spiegarvi, con guest powermanga va, ma mi sballa la risoluzione del video, al riavvio della sessione originale, questa, si è bloccato il pc, riavviato il tutto mi da il seguente errore: Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «WnckletFactory::WindowListApplet».
<glpiana> stevr1it, avvialo con l'opzione --windows o cerca in man l'opzione per la risoluzione
<stevr1it> glpiana, avvio cosa, powermanga?
<glpiana> stevr1it, sì
<stevr1it> con --windows da lo stesso errore di prima
<glpiana> stevr1it, intendevo da guest per non avere il problema della risoluzione dello schermo. comunque se da guest va il problema sta nella tua home. ha un file di configurazione sto giochino?
<stevr1it> glpiana, no nessun file di configurazione, non c'è nemmeno sotto la home, io non l'ho nemmeno trovato ma magari dipende tutto da questo errore alla'vvio della shell di gnome Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «WnckletFactory::WindowListApplet».
<glpiana> stevr1it, hai provato a usare una interfaccia diversa e vedere se il problema persiste?
<stevr1it> no
<glpiana> prova :)
<stevr1it> io con unity non ci ccapisco nulla
<glpiana> stevr1it, ma devi solo aprire un temrinale e avviare il gioco, non è che devi lavorarci una settimana
<stevr1it> ok ci provo ciao
<gian_> non riesco a regolare la luminosità, se lo faccio con i tasti Fn + f7, f8 mi fa abbassare tutta la luminosità e poi non riesco a rialzarla
<cristian_c> gian_, cioè funziona soltanto uno dei due?
<gian_> quando premo fn + f7 mi abbassa tutta la luminosita, non per gradi e per alzarla devo tenere parecchio premuto fn + f8
<cristian_c> gian_, in winsdows invece?
<cristian_c> *windows
<glpiana> cristian_c, che domande! in windows funziona perfettamente ;D
<jester-> nè
<jester-> gian_: scheda video?
<cristian_c> non l'ho letto
<gian_> nvidia geforce
<cristian_c> magari è saltata qualche molla ai tasti
<cristian_c> o icè andato del caffè
<cristian_c> *ci è
<gian_> in windows andava bene
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> c.v.d.
<jester-> gian_: installato il driver nvidia non open?
<gian_> ho messo quello indicato in driver aggiuntivi, c'è ne erano due, ho messo quello con Raccomandato tra parentesi
<jester-> gian_: fai generare xorg.conf da sudo nvidia-settings
<gian_> si ho fatto
<jester-> gian_: che pc è
<gian_> è un notebook hp
<glpiana> gian_, avevamo mica messo in blacklist hp_wmi l'altro giorno?
<gian_> si giusto
<gian_> *che memoria
<jester-> gian_: hp di solito funza con linucs
<glpiana> gian_, mi sa che è quello allora
<gian_> sì lo so, con la 11.04 andava a meraviglia
<gian_> dovuto a hp_wmi messo in blacklist?
<glpiana> gian_, sì
<glpiana> proviamo: scrivi: sudo modprobe hp_wmi
<glpiana> poi prova i tasti. o fai logout e prova se subito non vanno
<gian_> no, come prima
<glpiana> gian_, oki, non è quello. a meno di doverlo caricare in avvio. hai modo di collegarti via cavo visto che avresti problemi di wifi?
<gian_> dovrei scollegare tutto e andare vicino al modem
<glpiana> gian_, se vuoi provi da solo. edita /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   metti un # davanti a blacklist hp_wmi e salvi, riavvii, provi la luminosità, riediti il file e levi il # e poi riavvii di nuovo
<gian_> ok,
<gian_> no, non cambia nulla, quindi ho ritolto # da blacklist hp_wmi
<glpiana> ok
<jester-> gian_: giusto per togliersi un dubbio: da live hai provato?
<gian_> no
<gian_> provo?
<jester-> gian_: direi di si
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<cristian_c> Il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<cristian_c> Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<cristian_c> Quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<glpiana> cristian_c, i tatsi di cui parli non vengono riconosciuti dalle scorciatoie di tastiera?
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, ma non mi serve questa cosa, perché io volevo utilizzare keytouch che riconosce i tasti
<cristian_c> e le sue funzioni
<cristian_c> glpiana, i comandi non li conosco
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma se le scorciatoie di tatsiera riconoscono i tatsi, perchè devi usare un altro programma che va in conflitto?
<glpiana> aaahhh
<glpiana> ecco
<cristian_c> in scorciatoie dei inserire i comandi
<cristian_c> *devi
<cristian_c> in keytouch li inserisce lui
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> configuras automaticamernte
<gian_> anche con live ho lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> e lo fa anche con la mia tastiera
<cristian_c> soltanto che va in conflitto con xev, per i motivi che ho detto
<glpiana> cristian_c, e che cosa dovrebbero fare sti tasti?
<cristian_c> gian_, ma non avevi risolto blacklistando?
<cristian_c> glpiana, ce ne sono alcuni diversi
<glpiana> gian_, fai sta prova. scrivi: dconf-editor
<cristian_c> glpiana, tasti funzione
<gian_> no, quello era per wifi
<glpiana> cristian_c, diversi da cosa?
<cristian_c> gian_, io parlavo della luminosità
<glpiana> gian_, poi vai su org -> gnome _> power manager
<cristian_c> glpiana, da quelli classici
<glpiana> gian_, dimmi se hai una voce relativa alla luminosità (brightness)
<gian_> mi dice che devo installarlo vado??
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì vabbè, se non vuoi dire che sono lasciamo stare
<glpiana> gian_, no frena
<glpiana> gian_, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> glpiana, veramernte l'ho già scritto -,-'
<gian_> 11.10
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> glpiana, tasti funzione
<glpiana> gian_, con gnome?
<cristian_c> mah
<gian_> unity
<glpiana> cristian_c, i tasti funzione sono f1 f2 e così via fino al 12
<glpiana> gian_, allora installalo, strano non ci sia di default
<cristian_c> glpian, ok hai ragione, io intendevo quelli speciali
<glpiana> cristian_c, questi tasti si può sapere cosa diavolo dovrebbero fare o è segreto di stato?
<gian_> scusa, installo dconf-editor
<Guest83737> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> tasti rapidi classici, sospendi, volume, play, ecc...
<cristian_c> quelli che si trovano su tante tastiere
<cristian_c> è abbastanza diffusa come cosa
<glpiana> cristian_c, le funzioni per l'audio ci sono in scorciatoie di tastiera
<gian_> glpiana installo dconf-editor??
<glpiana> gian_, sì
<cristian_c> glpiana, in che modo?
<glpiana> cristian_c, impostazioni di sistema -> tastiera -> scorciatoie -> audio
<cristian_c> uhm, glpiana, sono riuscito a trovare qualcosa disimile, ma su gnome
<cristian_c> *di simile
<glpiana> cristian_c, perchè? io non sto parlando di gnome?
<cristian_c> è azioni e scorciatoia comunque
<gian_> glpiana sono andato su org gnome power manager, ma non c'è nessuna voce luminosità
<glpiana> gian_, ok, nulla allora
<cristian_c> evidentemente in gnome le azioni sono già impostate e si può cambiare tasto
<glpiana> cristian_c, di cosa stai parlando^
<glpiana> ?
<cristian_c> gian_, e in dconf-editor?
<glpiana> cristian_c, gian_ sta guardando on dconf-editor, cerca di seguire
<cristian_c> glpiana,l della schermata Scoricatoie da tastiera
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> cristian_c, hai gnome3?
<cristian_c> la tastiera la userei con il sistema che ha su xfce
<cristian_c> non utilizzo gnome 3
<cristian_c> ho guardato ora su ubuntu 11.04 per controllare quello che avevi scritto
<glpiana> cristian_c, quanto aspettavi a dire che era per xfce quello che cercavi
<glpiana> ?
<cristian_c> ma anche su xfce c'è scorciatoie da tastiera
<Shin3> o_O
<cristian_c> solo che non ci sono le azioni
<cristian_c> il comando va inserito manualmente
<cristian_c> ho visto adesso che su gnome ci sono le azioni impostate, mentre su xfce no
<cristian_c> comunque ho visto che su gnome effettivamente le azionisono divise per categorie, quindi c'è anche audio
<cristian_c> il problema è che la tastiera non va usata su quel sistema, ma sulla 10.10 con xfce
<cristian_c> quindi si ritorna alla domanda iniziale: come faccio ad escludere xev e a privilegiare un altro programma?
<vencizon> salve
<vencizon> provavo irssi :D
<nicotano> salve
<vencizon> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao vencizon
<fritz91> salve a tutti, problema con i driver nvidia con ubuntu 11.10
<fritz91> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come risolverli?? grazie in anticipi
<rocco> Sera a tutti, volevo solamente fare dei complimenti con la ultima distribuzione (11.10), la trovo favolosa, Insomma non ho parole come definirla, Bellissima.....Arrivederci e buona giornata...
<cristian_c> fritz91, specifica
<vencizon> rocco: complimenti a chi?
<vencizon> :D
<fritz91> con la 11.04 era impossibile usare il pc se non nella recovery mode ( e alle volte neanche quella)
<rocco> Non so, chi ha creato questa ultima distribuzione, Non siete voi????
<glpiana> rocco, no :D
<vencizon> Questo è il canale di supporto del sito italiano, la distribuzione è stata creata da Canonical
<rocco> oh, sono rimasto meravigliato, posso esprimere la mia soddisfazione???
<fritz91> con la nuova versione è tutto apparentemente funzionante tranne per gli effetti visivi, la configurazione di compiz, e quando provo ad andare nelle impostazioni nvidia mi dice : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<rocco> ok scusate allora, buona giornata
<vencizon> Certo certo rocco. Volevo essere chiaro :)
<rocco> arrivederci, grazie...
<vencizon> Prego.
<vencizon> Ciao!
<glpiana> fritz91, ma i driver nvidia li hai attivati?
<fritz91> sì
<glpiana> fritz91, nel temrinale: lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | fritz91
<ubot-it> fritz91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fritz91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715081/
<vencizon> Tardino. Io esco. Ciao a tutti!
<Guest83737> ho istallato xubuntu 11.10, i driver fglrx, quindi smanettato per impostare i due monitor, ma mi ritrovo ora con una lista di risoluzioni tra cui scegliere completamente sballata. Ho rimosso xorg.conf che avevo creato, controllato displays.xml che riporta le modalita corrette, ma nulla da fare. Non so piu' che pesci prendere. Da dove dovrei ripartire per risolvere?
<glpiana> fritz91, scrivi: gksu nvidia-settings
<glpiana> Guest83737, direi dalle risoluzioni dei monitor: scrivi xrandr in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | Guest83737
<ubot-it> Guest83737: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Guest83737: togli il driver installato
<fritz91> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<glpiana> fritz91, scrivi: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log             e metti l'output su pastebin
<fritz91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715090/
<Guest83737> jester- :fatto, ora il maledetto si e' fermato su shermo nero, che riporta solo l'output del boot...lo riavvio
<glpiana> fritz91, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> fritz91, incolla qui l ariga che esce
<fritz91> francesco@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2) francesco@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> fritz91, stai usando la intel, non la nvidia
<fritz91> ottimo...per usare l'nvidia
<fritz91> ??
<fritz91> si potrebbe fare?
<glpiana> fritz91, ci pensiamo su
<jester-> fritz91: c'è il cazzillo col quale poi lanci, da lacìnciatore o da terminale, l'applicazione con nvidia; ma non ricordo il nome
<fritz91> oook grazie mille di tutto!
<fritz91> ah ma allora sì può?? non è fantascienza?
<Guest83737> jester- :ottimo, ora uno schermo perlomeno e' ritornato normale, l'altro invece non lo vede proprio, pero :(
<jester-> fritz91: con beneficio di inventario http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=457786.msg3687590
<jester-> Guest83737: parli di un dual monitor?
<Guest83737> jester- si
<jester-> Guest83737: in configurazione monitor non lo rileva?
<Guest83737> jester-:adesso no
<fritz91> se sono sicuro di avere i driver giusti posso direttamente dare:   sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto   ??
<jester-> Guest83737: ti fa mettere la spunta su duplicare monitor?
<jester-> fritz91: prova
<luca> peter gabriel
<Guest83737> jester-: non c'e' proprio la casella, se parliamo della stessa finestra: "Schermo"
<fritz91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715104/
<jester-> Guest83737: 11.10?
<Guest83737> jester-: mi pare proprio...
<Guest83737> jester-: si si confermato xD
<Guest83737> jester-: mi hai messo il dubbio mi hai :)
<jester-> Guest83737: impostazioni monitr, individua monitor e poi duplicare monitor si attiva?
<jester-> monitor*
<jester-> Guest83737: tieni prente che con unity e compiz non va daccordo il doppio monitor
<Guest83737> jester-: non lo trovo... io faccio impostazioni/gestore delle impostazioni/schermo
<jester-> presernte?
<jester-> Guest83737: click in alto a destra sul nome del tuo user e impostazioni
<Guest83737> jester-: niente unity su xubuntu?
<fritz91> forse ho risolto...provo solo a riavviare per verificare... cmq grazie mille per l'aiuto, spero solo di non dovervi disturbare di nuovo
<jester-> Guest83737: aaah xubuntu, allora non saprei, scheda ati?
<Guest83737> jester-: gia'...quando tutto funzia ho due monitor affiancati e ne spengo uno per uscire sulla tv, ma trovo sia piuttosto macchinoso :(
<jester-> Guest83737: nel senso che il secondo è la tv?
<Guest83737> jester-: ati radeon hd 2600, no il secondo e' il vecchio lcd, la tv ha una sua uscita composita, ma la scheda non e' potente per uscire su tutti e tre insieme
<jester-> Guest83737: non capiscoil problema, funza il dual o no
<Guest83737> jester-: no
<jester-> Guest83737: penso che serva xprg.conf moddato
<Guest83737> jester-: gia' , e' smanettando con xorg.conf che faccio i casini :(
<jester-> Guest83737: vedi se questo puo servire http://vincenzoampolo2.wordpress.com/?s=monitor
<Guest83737> jester-: utile!
<fritz91> ehm...risalve purtroppo...
<fritz91> diciamo che non è andata proprio come speravo, nonostante abbia seguito la guida dall'inizio
<Drizamanuber> ciao Guest83737
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ola
<Guest83737> ciao :)
<Drizamanuber> mi aiuti a sistemare la rete senza fili
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, stavamo già facendo qualcosa?
<fritz91> non posso postare quello che mi è uscito per ovvi motivi ma era una serie di error e simili tra cui alla fine error: no screen found o qualcosa di simile... piango
<Drizamanuber> sì, ho messo nella blacklist di modprobe.d hp_win
<Guest83737> jester-: ma perche' nei repo ho sia fglrx che fglrx-updates, che si escludono a vicenda, l' updates non me lo istalla :(
<jester-> Guest83737: se il gestore non vede driver va bene quello open
<jester-> e comunque di solito fglrx fa casino
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ma non aveva fatto nulla, giusto?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: giusto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, nel temrinale: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> devo eliminare la linea dalla blacklist o la lascio lì dov'è?
<alecv> salve
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, poco importa al momento
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok
<fritz91> sono costretto a reinstallare o posso sperare di ripristinarlo almeno fino al punto in cui unzionava??
<alecv> sono due giorni che mi si avvia firefox all'avvio da solo e poi quando lo chiudo, se lo riapro mi8 appare questo errore "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<glpiana> alecv, su che sistema?
<alecv> xubuntu (x ever:D )
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715118/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sembra funzionare
<alecv> mi tocca sempre terminare il processo firefox.bin è diventato un po' noioso :)
<glpiana> alecv, hai controllato le applicazioni di avvio?
<nicotano> alecv, menu impostazioni scheda sessione e avvio
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: con il cavo funziona, ma non in wireless
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, eppure lì la rete viene vista
<alecv> glpiana, le  applicazioni all'avvio di xubuntu? E dove le verifico ? O:o
<alecv> nicotano, su firefox devo fare quello?
<glpiana> alecv, come ha detto nicotano
<nicotano> alecv, avvio automatico vedi se c'è spuntato firefox e lo togli, poi scheda generale spunta salva sessione, poi chiudi firefox
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, clicca sull'icona della rete. parla di wifi?
<alecv> allora termino il processo di firefox lo riavvio e poi vi dico
<nicotano> nel caso occorra killall firefox-bin se poi non c'è nessuna istanza di firefox attiva riavvia la sessione
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ma se tolgo il cavo perdo la connessione, se clicco sull'icona con le due frecce nella barra in alto si apre la finestrella e la scritta "reti senza fili, dispositivo non gestito"
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, scrivi: cat /etc/network/interfaces          e pastebinnna
<alecv> ho riavviato firefox
<alecv> mi apre off line, tolgo sta maledetta spunta di lavora non in linea
<alecv> io la scheda sezione e avvio su firefox non la trovo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana:
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715123/
<nicotano> alecv, impostazioni di xfce
<nicotano> chiudi firefox
<alecv> chiuso firefox a aperto impostazioni xcfe
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sei su gnome?
<nicotano> alecv, menu impostazioni scheda sessione e avvio
<alecv> si ci sono nicotano
<Drizamanuber> gl unity di edubuntu
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, lascia solo le righe auto lo e iface lo inet loopback e cancella o commenta il resto
<nicotano> alecv, avvio automatico togli firefox se c'è , poi scheda generale spunta salva sessione, poi chiudi firefox
<alecv> non c'è firefox tra le applicazioni ad avvio automatico
<nicotano> alecv,  poi scheda generale spunta salva sessione
<alecv> ok chiuso
<nicotano> alecv, chiusi le impostazioni chiudi o killa firefox e riabvvia sessione
<alecv> ora che faccio? riavvio xubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, ora dai sudo service networking restart         (anche s emagari ti disconnette)
<Drizamanuber> lascio collegato il cavo o lo scollego?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, come vuoi
<Drizamanuber> gl
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: "restart: Unknown instance:" questo è il risultato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, vabbè, allora fai lgout e rientra, oppure riavvia il pc che facciamo prima
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: riavvio
<fritz91> c'è un modo per tornare alla situazione di 30 minuti fa o faccio prima a reinstallare tutto??
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: funziona
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, io leverei da blacklist quel hp_wmi
<glpiana> fritz91, che hai fatto? solo il comando che hai mostrato ptrima?
<glpiana> *prima
<fritz91> sì
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok, ma posso chiederti un altro favore? mi riscrivi quello che mi hai fatto fare, così me  lo copio in un file, potrà servirmi per mettere edubuntu sul pc di mia figlia
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ti ho fatto togliere delle impostazioni della wlan da interfaces
<fritz91> cioè quello è stato l'ultimo, prima di lui ho aggiornato alcune cose grazie al link di jester-
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, non c'entra edubuntu o altro
<jester-> Drizamanuber: te se brianzö?
<Drizamanuber> jester da cus'è che te l'è capii?
<glpiana> fritz91, puoi dirmi in modo più specifico che hai fatto?
<glpiana> dal nick magari? :D
<jester-> Drizamanuber: da driza inveci che drisa
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok ma com'era il comando? gksu gedit .....
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eheheheheheheh
<fritz91> ehm, la fai facile tu...ho seguito il link di jester ma non saprei come recuperarlo per farti vedere...ora sono con win visto che ubuntu è fuori uso
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<andrea1002> ciaoooooo
<Drizamanuber> perfetto, grazie mille
<glpiana> fritz91, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=457786.msg3687590
<andrea1002> come posso scaricare film?
<glpiana> andrea1002, è illegale scaricare film
<andrea1002> ??
<andrea1002> per favore
<glpiana> !chat | andrea1002
<ubot-it> andrea1002: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrea1002> aiutatemi
<glpiana> !legalità | andrea1002
<ubot-it> andrea1002: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<andrea1002> ok come devo fare allora?datemi una dritta
<fritz91> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html ho seguito questa guida
<glpiana> fritz91, entra in recovery mode, apri la console di root, digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<andrea1002> rispondete per favore
<glpiana> andrea1002, dacci un taglio, grazie
<andrea1002> scusate voi non scaricate film su mirc?
<glpiana> fritz91, ti darà una lista di pacchetti. disinstallali sol comando apt-get remove --purge   seguito da tutti i pacchetti che ti ha elencato
<glpiana> andrea1002, ma capisci o no quello che ti si scrive?
<glpiana> andrea1002, scaricare film è illegale, questo è un canale pubblico e non se ne parla
<andrea1002> quindi dove posso andare per scaricarli?un modo facile c'è?
<fritz91> ok perfetto adesso provo
<jester-> andrea1002: noi siamo cazzoni e i film li paghiamo
<glpiana> andrea1002, alla prossima ti caccio
<fritz91> grazie mille
<glpiana> fritz91, non è detto che risolva, ma prova
<glpiana> fritz91, spe
<glpiana> fritz91, potresti anche avere bisogno di rinominare il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritz91> okok tentar non nuoce
<fritz91> ora come ora l'alternativa è reinstallare
<fritz91> wow...la cosa potrebbe diventare complicata allora... :S
<glpiana> fritz91, no, il comando è: mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<fritz91> ok perfetto...
<fritz91> incrociamo le dita
<glpiana> :)
<andrea1002> su questo canale cosa si fa praticamente?
<jester-> andrea1002: leggi il topic
<andrea1002> che cos'è?
<glpiana> !topic | andrea1002
<ubot-it> andrea1002: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<jester-> topic = argomento
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, mi sapete dire come fare per modificare gli uuid di default che vengono inseriti nel file menu.lst di grub durante il processo di aggiornamento? Tempo fa formattai l'hard disk e riutilizzai un vecchio backup, modificando a mano il file per inserire gli uuid corretti, ma ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel mi ripropone quelli sbagliati e quindi devo tenere la mia versione del file e modificarlo a mano per usare il nuovo kernel... mi sapete di
<glpiana> Zagorax, menu.lst? e che versione presitorica di ubuntu hai?
 * Devidino is away: Sono assente
<glpiana> Devidino, sei pregato di non usare messaggi di away su questi canali, grazie
<Zagorax> sto aggiornando adesso alla 11.10, ma ho fatto avanzamenti sin dalla 9.04 quindi non sono mai passato a grub 2
<glpiana> Zagorax, ti conviene farlo. ti posto la procedura
<glpiana> Zagorax, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<Zagorax> A dire il vero ricordo che ci provai... ma mi trovai malissimo e tornai a grub legacy che ha sempre funzionato egregiamente...
<glpiana> Zagorax, grub2 è meglio, davvero
<glpiana> Zagorax, e ti evita i problemi che stai incontrando
<Zagorax> ok... gli darò un'altra chance
<Andreone> Ciao
<Guest83737> ma perche il completamento automatico di apt-get non funziona per root mentre per un utente normale con sudo si?!??
<glpiana> Guest83737, questione di .bashrc immagino
<Guest83737> mmh, comunque se il sistema non si avvia e si sceglie all'avvio la shell root, apt-get non funziona proprio: E:  Impossibile scrivere in /var/cache/apt
<glpiana> Guest83737, avrai smanazzato qualcosa relativo a root allora
<Guest83737> non mi pare a dire il vero...
<jester-> Andreone: K99Brain mi ricordo che ne aveva segnalato un paio ma adesso è away
<Andreone> quali
<Red-XIII> Sera!
<Red-XIII> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Red-XIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715150/
<Red-XIII> uhm... perchè gli script che usano adb sono gli unici che non mi vanno su nautilus?
<glpiana> Red-XIII, non c'è supporto per gli script qui. chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Red-XIII> ah ok... scusami glpiana
<glpiana> figurati :)
<_Best_> a domaniii!
<Mauy> ciao dopo aver fatto l'ennesimo casino ho deciso di riformattare il tutto salvandomi prima la cartella home ora vorrei sapere cosa sono alcune cartelle per decidere se ripristinarle o no
<Mauy> cos'è la cartella . cache
<jester-> Mauy: oltre ad eventuali dati ti servono le cartelle nascoste delle applicazioni gia configurate
<K99Brain> Mauy, è la chace... quella la puoi cancellare
<K99Brain> cache*
<Mauy> ok .compiz e .compiz-1???
<K99Brain> Mauy, .gconf .config contengono configurazioni dei programmi
<Mauy> grazie
<K99Brain> Mauy, .compiz le configurazioni degli effetti, quelle le cancellerei
<Mauy> si
<Mauy> concordo
<Mauy> allinterno di . config trovo autostart e la copio in modo che riparta in automatico thunderbird poi che altre cartelle dovrei copiarmi???
<parik70> salve a tutti! ho SEMPRE lo stesso problema. ho RE-installato ubuntu 11.10 ma non riesco ad entrare col mio nome utente e password. 1mano per favore
<jester-> Mauy: le copierai man mano che ti servono reinstallado le applicazioni
<parik70> jester- ciao!
<jester-> cià
<kibitzer> Mauy:  .thunderbird fondamentale per la posta e relativo profilo
<parik70> jester- ho reinstallato su MA resta lo stesso problema*ora ho solo parik70 che e' admin e nessun altro utente
<Mauy> gia fatto thunderbird
<parik70> jester- applicazione di installazione ha fatto crash non so perche
<jester-> parik70: quale problema
<jester-> parik70: user con poteri di sudo è admin
<kibitzer> Mauy: idem per il profilo del browser avrai già fatto
<parik70> dopo reinstallazione, si avvia, tutto bene, si painta due minuti alla ricerca di network settingds, poi appare la finestra di login. inserisco nome utente e password ma ritorno alla stessa schermata
<Mauy> esatto
<jester-> parik70: installa gdm e mettilo a default fa tty
<parik70> jester- non riesco ad entrare con nome utente e password perche torna sempre alla stessa finestra di login
<jester-> parik70: control-altf2
<parik70> jester- mi diresti come
<jester-> ti logghi
<parik70> please
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gdm
<parik70> ti leggo!
<parik70> s=
<jester-> parik70: ti chiederà cosa mettere a default
<parik70> beh
<jester-> parik70: scegli gdm e riavvii
<parik70> ok
<parik70> ci provo al volo, ci vediamo dopo
<glpiana> ola
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana hai tempo?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dimmi
<Drizamanuber> ho un problema con il touchpad
<glpiana> sicuro che non sia un problema dei tuoi polpastrelli :P
<Drizamanuber> in ubuntu l'ho risolto installando jupiter, ho provato a fare lo stesso in edubuntu
<Drizamanuber> eeheheheheheh no glpiana, per ora ho solo il gomito che mi fa contatto con il cervello. ma quello è un altro problema
<Drizamanuber> quando lancio l'installazione mi dice che è interrotta e per ripristinarla devo fare sudo dpkg --configure -a, ma  a un certo punto si blocca e non riesce a scaricare tutto quello che gli serve
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, vedere su  pastebin
<Drizamanuber> ok
<aspitec> vuongiorno non riesco a masterizzare cd , ho seguito dei forum ma non ne esce nulla mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> aspitec, con che programma?
<aspitec> tutti
<aspitec> mi dice che opc failed
<glpiana> aspitec, anche con k3b ?
<aspitec> si
<glpiana> aspitec, metti su pastebin l'output completo dell'errore
<aspitec> ok
<aspitec> asp riprovo a masterizzare
<glpiana> aspitec, e dimmi anche che cosa stai masterizzando, se sono dati, film, musica, iso...
<aspitec> iso
<glpiana> aspitec, allora dimmi, anche cliccandoci cl destro e dando scrivi immagine?
<aspitec> si
<glpiana> ok, vediamo l'errore
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715213/ glpiana
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715214/
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ora faccio un riavvio, aspetta un attimo che torno
<glpiana> aspitec, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108839.0 guarda qui e dimmi se già hai fatto
<glpiana> dikdust, ok
<glpiana> -.
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ok
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<aspitec> non credo sia questo il problema. ieri sera poi pareva masterizzasse ma alla fine rimettendo dentro il cd mi diceva che era vuoto
<glpiana> aspitec, e guardando in controluce la base del cd ti sembrava scritto o no?
<aspitec> no vuoto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, riprova ora il comando
<Drizamanuber_> lo sto facendo glpiana
<nicotano> aspitec,  sarà il laser fuori fase
<jester-> anche i cdrom ci lasciano ogni tanto
<glpiana> aspitec, con qualsiasi tipo di supporto hai problemi?
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715217/
<aspitec> asp glpiana  nelle impostazioni mi da questo http://imagebin.org/180163
<aspitec> si
<aspitec> in questa schermata mi dice che ho i driver solo per leggere
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, dai sudo dpkg --configure -a e vediamo
<glpiana> aspitec, dove lo dice?
<aspitec> sotto
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715220/
<glpiana> sotto non p riferito al drive in questione, sotto dice che non hai drive read only
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, e lascialo lavorare
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: ho già provato prima, continua a dare errore e riproaneva a scaricare, ma si blocca continuam
<glpiana> aspitec, comunque, hai provato anche da terminale?
<aspitec> cioè?
<glpiana> aspitec, ok, spe che ti trovo il comando
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: adesso è andato avanti
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, ecco, aspettiamo
<glpiana> aspitec, è una iso da dvd o da cd?
<aspitec> è ladesktop di ubuntu 10
<glpiana> aspitec, e la masterizzi su cd o dvd?
<aspitec> cd rw
<glpiana> aspitec, dammi l'ouput di cdrecord -scanbus
<jester-> aspitec: c'è da scommettere che se gli dai in pasto un cd vergine normale funza
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715226/
<kibitzer> aspitec: hai provato una cancellazione lenta preventiva?
<aspitec> no è nuovo
<aspitec> ma pure li mi da errore con altri cd
<glpiana> aspitec, quale usi dei due?
<aspitec> ne ho sol ouno
<glpiana> aspitec, cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -v /directory/della/iso.ISO
<aspitec> devo metterlo nel terminale?
<glpiana> aspitec, se ti piazzi nella directory in cui hai la iso dagli solo il file della iso senza percorso
<glpiana> aspitec, vuoi scrivertelo in fronte? poi dovrebbe arrivare qualcuno a copiarlo in terminale
<aspitec> asp ce l ho in home/scaricati
<glpiana> aspitec, cd Scaricati e poi il comando col nme del file corretto
<glpiana> *nome
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715231/
<aspitec> non va
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: va sempre in loop
<Drizamanuber_> continua a ritentare gli stessi download, ma si blocca
<kibitzer> aspitec: non ti funziona neanche con i cd-r?
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: è il server un filino a mignotte
<aspitec> non ne ho
<aspitec> una volta non mi dava problemi però
<Drizamanuber_> capito, meglio che riprovo domani allora
<kibitzer> aspitec: 0x3 Medium Error , mi sa che il disco è balordo
<aspitec> si ma me lo fa anche con altri
<aspitec> e alcuni cd originali non li legge
<kibitzer> allora potrebbe essere un problema di laser
<jester-> gli rw sono balordi quasi sempre
<aspitec> è la prima volta in 10 anni
<nicotano> come detto prima il laser sarà fuori fase
<jester-> aspitec: prova con un cd-r se non v è il cdrom ciucco
<aspitec> ok proverò...
<glpiana> aspitec, scrivi: eject
<aspitec> grazie mille
<glpiana> aspitec, lo sputa?
<aspitec> si
<glpiana> aspitec, reinseriscilo
<aspitec> fatto
<glpiana> aspitec, te lo propone come vuoto?
<aspitec> si
<glpiana> chiudi quello e riprova da terminale
<aspitec> cioè chiudi?
<glpiana> ma se il cd-rw è nuovo prova anche a formattarlo da k3b
<glpiana> aspitec, chiudi se si è aperta qualche finestra
<aspitec> mi dice di inserire un disco vuoto
<aspitec> rw
<aspitec> ma con brasero dice che lo ha cancellato
<glpiana> aspitec, tora nelle impostazioni di k3b e clicca su modiy permissions
<glpiana> *modify
<aspitec> ok
<aspitec> presente glpiana
<kibitzer> aspitec: quanti anni ha il masterizzatore?
<aspitec> 2
<aspitec> 20 cd in totale
<kibitzer> aspitec: hai anche un altro sistema operativo in dual boot?
<aspitec> si
<kibitzer> e da li funziona?
<aspitec> boh
<glpiana> aspitec, mi passi la schermata?
<aspitec> ok
<aspitec> http://imagebin.org/180168
<glpiana> io li ho differenti
<glpiana> aspitec, ma per toglierci il dubbio chiudi k3b e dai il comando di prima da terminale preceduto da sudo
<aspitec> che comando?
<glpiana> il solito <glpiana> aspitec, cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -v /directory/della/iso.ISO
<mauy> ho 2 problemi ho creato una partizione ma non ricordo il comando da terminale per far si che questa partizione possa essere gesita dal mio utente
<aspitec> nulla come prima
<glpiana> aspitec, ok, nulla
<glpiana> mauy, sudo chown utente:utente /media/punto_di_mount
<kibitzer> aspitec, io proverei con l'altro s.o. per stabilire se è un prob sw o hw
<aspitec> invece come faccio a rimettere l ambiente grafico di 11.04 e togliere quello attuale?
<glpiana> aspitec, cio+ da gnome3 passare a gnome2?
<glpiana> *cioè
<aspitec> boh non mi piace la barra a sinistra e rivoglio il menu sopra normale e la barra sotto
<glpiana> aspitec, se sei su 100.10 non si può più, ma puoi avere qualcosa di simile e molto meno configurabile
<laidon> buonasera
<aspitec> no sono sulla 11.10
<glpiana> aspitec, sì ho esagerato un po' :D
<glpiana> aspitec, 11.10 intendevo
<laidon> aiuto! dopo l'aggiornamento a oneiric il mio gwibber non gwibba più: ad ogni apertura mi chiede di inserire l'account e non carica alcun messaggio. Qualche anima pia? Grazie
<glpiana> aspitec, installa gnome-session-fallback e al logn troverai la sessione da scegliere
<aspitec> grazie
<aspitec> da dove?
<mauy> grazie fatto ora il secondo problema, ho formattato salvandomi la home funziona tutto a parte virtualbox la virtualizzazione parte ma non mi riconosce le usb mi dice nessun dispositivo usb
<glpiana> aspitec, da terminale o da synaptic o da software center
<glpiana> mauy, scrivi groups nel terminale e copia qui
<mauy> laboratorio adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<aspitec> il gestore pacchetti me lo apre e poi me lo fa sparire
<glpiana> aspitec, da terminale allora: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> laidon, rinomina la directory .config/gwibber
<glpiana> laidon, sai come fare?
<laidon> yes
<glpiana> laidon, poi lo riavvii e vei se basta una volta
<laidon> glpiana, credo di averlo già fatto senza fortuna, riprovo
<glpiana> *vedi
<aspitec> riavvio ora?
<laidon> glpiana, la rinomina va fatta a programma chiuso?
<glpiana> aspitec, dovrebbe bastare logout
<glpiana> laidon, meglio
<aspitec> ok vado
<mauy> glpiana, laboratorio adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<glpiana> mauy, allora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<mauy> fatto
<glpiana> e?
<mauy> ii  virtualbox-4.1                         4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric              Oracle VM VirtualBox
<glpiana> mauy, apri vbox, seleziona la machina virtuale e apri le sue impostazioni
<glpiana> anzi, aspetta
<kibitzer> mauy: hai installato l'extension pack? http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.14/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.14-74382.vbox-extpack
<glpiana> dimmi un po', hai installato l'add-on pack?
<glpiana> ecco :D
<mauy> si e ho anche agguinto a vbox users
<glpiana> extensione era :D
<glpiana> mauy, e le guest addition sulla macchina virtuale?
<mauy> però ho installato le extension prima di reiimportare la macchina virtuale dal salvataggio
<mauy> le guest addition non so che sono
<laidon> glpiana, niente da fare con gwibber: non carica alcun feed e ad ogni accesso chiede la creazione account...
<kibitzer> mauy, le trovi nel menu dispositivi della macchina virtuale avviata
<jester-> qualche volta bisognerebbe leggerli i manuali
<mauy> il discorso è che prima funzionava senza queste guest additions ora le sto installando poi vediamo se va ma non capisco come mai prima non servivano
<jester-> mauy: mai andate le usb senza
<glpiana> laidon, digita ls .cache/gwibber
<mauy> ascolta io avevo solo creato la macchina virtuale non so se le avesse messe in automatico ma io non le avevo sicuramente messe
<glpiana> laidon, nel trminale. dimmi se elenca qualcoa
<laidon> glpiana, gwibber.log
<glpiana> mauy, a macchina avviata, vai su dispositivi -> installa guest addition
<laidon> glpiana, te lo incollo da qualche parte?
<mauy> fatto adesso sta facendo il reboot
<glpiana> laidon, quindi anche la directory ./cache/gwibber?
<glpiana> sorry mi son perso :D ero in cucina
<mauy> ok ora funzionano
<laidon> glpiana, "quindi anche la directory" che intendi?
<mauy> ma quando fai una macchina virtuale da nuovo con la procedura guidata le mette da solo?
<glpiana> laidon, dal comando è uscito solo il file .log o anche la directory gwibber?
<laidon> solo il .log
<glpiana> mauy, no sempre le guest ci vanno
<glpiana> !paste | laidon fa vedere
<ubot-it> laidon fa vedere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> glpiana, vuoi vedere il log?
<mauy> ok questo l'ho capito ma prima andavano anche se non le avevo installate
<mauy> personalmente
<glpiana> laidon, no, l'output di ls .cache/gwibber
<kibitzer> mauy, oracle ha cambiato le cose riguardo usb nelle versioni recenti
<glpiana> mauy, ah, boh
<laidon> glpiana, ah ok
<mauy> ho notato una cosa nei dispositivi di win prima anche se andavano c'era una periferica sconosciuta che ora non c'è piu dopo averle installate
<stevr1it> glpiana, credo di aver capito che è la shell di gnome che fa casini, sai come posso reinstallarla tutta? grazie
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/715287/
<mauy> kibitzer, ma non mi spiego visto che la versione che avevo prima e quella che ho ora è la stessa perchè prima andassero e ora necessitavano delle guest additions
<kibitzer> mauy, hai controllato le spunte col click dx sull'icona usb in basso a dx?
<glpiana> stevr1it, penso sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell    oppure resetti gnome
<mauy> si prima di metterle mi dava nessun dispositivo usb in grigetto e non potevo selezionare nulla ora invece vanno
<stevr1it> glpiana, intendi dire cancellando le cartelle sotto home?
<glpiana> stevr1it, rinominando. cancellare a volte provoca il pianto
<laidon> glpiana, hai visto il mio paste?
<kibitzer> mauy: conviene dare un'occhiata al capitolo 3.10 del manuale della versione attuale, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/UserManual.pdf
<glpiana> laidon, cancella anche il log... ma non penso funzioni
<laidon> glpiana, c'è anche una cartella gwibber dentro .config che contiene gwibber.sqlite. Lo lascio così com'è?
<glpiana> non l'avevamo già rnominata .config/gwibber?
<laidon> .cache/gwibber
<glpiana> <glpiana> laidon, rinomina la directory .config/gwibber
<glpiana> <glpiana> laidon, sai come fare?
<glpiana> <laidon> yes
<glpiana> mezz'ora fa circa
<laidon> sì hai ragione, si è ricreata dopo l'avvio di gwibber
<BetaBrain> sera a todos los brigantes
<laidon> glpiana, perdonami ma per chiudere completamente gwibber l'unico modo è interrompere il suo processo?
<laidon> glpiana, comunque anche con log eliminato mi chiede sempre la creazione di account...
<glpiana> laidon, più che cancellare le sue impostazioni in home non so che dirti
<laidon> mi devo attaccare al tram
<kubunter_85> salve a tutti, sto usando kubuntu e ho un problema: finché ho le cuffie inserite, riesco a sentire l'audio attraverso queste... se le stacco gli altoparlanti del notebook non riproducono nessun audio... come devo fare per risolvere questo problema? Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<chicco[ita]> ciao
<kandros> kubunter_85, ma è un problema recente? prima andava bene?
<kubunter_85> kandros: non so dirti... ho installato kubuntu qualche ora fa
<kubunter_85> kandros: e ho sempre avuto le cuffie
<kubunter_85> kandros: quindi non ci ho fatto caso
<kandros> kubunter_85, prova a dare in terminale  "alsamixer -c 0 -V all" senza virgolette e vedi se i volumi sono a posto
<kandros> kubunter_85, so che esistono delle impostazioni che fanno in modo di sisattivare il volume se si tolgono le cuffie per evitare di fare casino se per sbaglio le togli ma kubuntu non lo conosco bene
<kubunter_85> kandros: essì son tutti su
<kandros> posta il risultato di "aplay -l"
<kubunter_85> kandros: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715352/
<SeppanG> Ciao
<SeppanG> Chiedo: qual'è il modo più semplice per trovare driver per le stampanti
<SeppanG> in Generale
<bobbybong> ! stampanti | SeppanG
<ubot-it> SeppanG: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<kandros> kubunter_85, alùra non sapendo che conoscienza hai di linux, se ti dico di andare a modificare un file di testo in una cartella della root sai cosa intendo ? ^^
<SeppanG> sudo gedit nomedelfile
<SeppanG> :-)
<kandros> quale è di default l'editor di kubuntu?
<SeppanG> no me ricordo
<SeppanG> uso da parecchio Ubuntu, ma la KU è anni che non la prendo in mano+
<SeppanG> addiritura per il LinuxDay ho scaricato tutte le distro U, XU e LU ma non le KU
<kandros> io porterei crunchbang e arch!
<kandros> ma che sfiga ho trovato come risolvergli il problema dell'audio e va offline lol
<SeppanG> capita
<SeppanG> problema Audio
<SeppanG> anche io ne ho
<kandros> visto che non ho mai usato irc prima
<kandros> si puo mandare un messaggio a qualcuno offline che lo legge quando logga?
<SeppanG> io non usavo irc dai tempi dei modem a 33k
<SeppanG> No
<kandros> anzi immagino sia impossibile visto che i nik non siregistrano
<kandros> kubunter_85, welcome back
<SeppanG> rieccolo
<kandros> kubunter_85, ti mando il pastebin che dovrebbe risolvere
<kandros> kubunter_85, http://paste.ubuntu.com/715361/
<francesc1> chissà quanti ve lo avranno chiesto. C'è modo di installare gnome 2 su ubuntu 11.10? unity e gnome shell non li digerisco
<kubunter_85> kandros: uh, grazie ora provo subito
<SeppanG> kandros, mi assento 2 minuti, se ti trovo ancora, vediamo se riesci a risolvere anche il mio problema con l'audio
<kandros> no perche gnome è passato a gtk3 ma puoi mettere la modalita fallback di gnome shell
<kubunter_85> francesc1: purtroppo no, ma puoi ottenere una configurazione simile dando da terminale sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<kandros> che assomiglia a gnome2
<kandros> anche se come soluzione è un po schifosa tanto vale cambiare DE o restare alla 11.04 visto che innovazioni non le vedo mica
<francesc1> kubunter_85, :( credo che reinstallerò ubuntu 11.04
<francesc1> se non sbaglio ha il supporto di 5 anni
<SeppanG> francesc1, ho visto nel sito dell'istituto majorana l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10 che monta ben 7 desktop diversi tra cui il gnome2
<kandros> a novembre esce la buona mint basata su oneiric con pannello stile gnome 2 se vorrai provarla
<francesc1> istituto majorana? com'è il link?
<SeppanG> la 11.04 non è LTS
<kandros> mi sembra strano come è possibile scusa?
<kubunter_85> kandros, francesc1: per questo sono migrato a kde :(
<SeppanG> google, cerca istituto majorana
<SeppanG> il primo link
<francesc1> SeppanG, ho controllato proprio ora è lts
<kandros> kubunter_85,  io non lo digerisco proprio KDE sono passato a openbox haha mai stato cosi comodo in vita mia
<kandros> francesc1, la 11.04 non è lts la 10.04 lo è
<francesc1> kandros, hai ragione :D
<francesc1> la barra di unity non si può spostare?
<LiGhTofFiRe> salve a tutti
<LiGhTofFiRe> ragazzi per caso sapete se esiste un editor per i lanciatori di unity?
<kandros> francesc1, no
<kandros> LiGhTofFiRe, in che senso cosa vuoi cambiare?
<SeppanG> ri eccome
<kandros> non è che qualcuno ha idea di come funzionano i segnalibri di VLC?
<SeppanG> problema audio
<kandros> che senso ha che chiudondolo si cancellano
<SeppanG> Hardware: SoundBlaster Live 24
<SeppanG> USB
<SeppanG> Funziona in stereo. Non funziona il 5.1
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, una richiesta veloce veloce: ma come si fa il "mostra desktop" ora che hanno messo unity?
<kandros> non cè
<kandros> almeno mi sembra di ricordare
<kandros> lilluz82, pero puoi metterlo con compiz come scorciatoia tastiera o mouse
<kandros> lilluz82, io ad esempio avevo che quando mettevo il puntatore del mouse nell'angolo in basso a sinistra mostrava scrivania
<kandros> lilluz82, trovato questo workaround potrebbe interessarti http://alturl.com/wp7vx
<esulu> scusatemi un attimo sto vonsultando questa pagini di wiki
<esulu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/it/Complete
<esulu> ma ho qualche problema a capire questa linea di codice c'e' qualcuno che genitlmente mi puo dare una mano
<esulu> http://paste.debian.net/138620/
<max230664> mi è sparita l'cona sulla barra superiore per avviare Evolution, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<max230664> mi è sparita l'cona a forma di busta sulla barra superiore (nella parte dx dello schermo per avviare Evolution, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<luca> H|77
<K99Brain> marcello1, aggiungi l'applet inicatore
<luca> H|77
<K99Brain> luca?
<luca> #horror
<luca> DarkSin
<K99Brain> luca, questa è la chat di supporto di ubuntu, le tue prove valle a fare altrove, per favore
<Panaclerio_> come devo modificare il file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf per usare come sessione predefinita gnome 2d?
<vencizon> salve a tutti
<Brutus-> Se il comando uname -i mi restituisce x86_64 significa che ho installato ubuntu 32 bit su architettura a 64?
<SG-1> Ciao.
<Andreone> Ciao
<Andreone> Perchè se chiudo skype e dopo lo riapro mi dice "Potrebbe esserci un' altra istanza di skype" ?
<remix_tj> Andreone: perche' in realta' skype e' aperto nella system tray. Quando lo chiudi con la X non si chiude del tutto, devi fare esci.
<Andreone> ma non si vede che è aperto nella system tray
<fritz91_> salve a tutti, allora: ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 come faccio ad installare i driver per la mia scheda video?
<fritz91_> premetto che non è semplice come sembra visto che fin'ora ogni tentativo è stato vano :(
<fritz91_> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi passo passo?
<fritz91_> nessuno??
<fritz91_> jester-, scusa se stresso sempre te ma so che sei in gamba...mi daresti una mano??
<savy_> buonasera
<savy_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Brutus-> !qualcuno | savy_
<ubot-it> savy_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<savy_> non mi funziona più ubuntu...dopo che ho installato satanic che ha crashato
<savy_> si apre solo la partizione di windows,invece ubuntu si blocca all'avvio
<Brutus-> savy_, prova ad eseguire ubuntu in modalità sicura o provvisoria (non ricordo) e poi disinstalla quel prog
<Brutus-> savy_, credo tu debba premere canc o esc al boot
<savy_> ahh quindi prima che si avvii?
<vencizon> che carino quel qualcuno :D
<vencizon> !qualcuno | vencizon
<ubot-it> vencizon, please see my private message
<vencizon> :D
<vencizon> puoi usare anche una live savy_ però poi sarebbe più complesso agire
<vencizon> se ti fa entrare in recovery mode fallo da li
<savy_> sono in gnu grub version
<savy_> cosa devo fare?
<Brutus-> hai provato a premere esc per usare ubuntu in modalità provvisoria'
<Brutus-> ?
<savy_> nella recovery si blocca
<savy_> esc da dove mi trovo adesso?
<Brutus-> no.Al boot premi esc fino a quando non appare qualche messaggio o non carica direttamente ubuntu
<Brutus-> continua a premere, non tenere premuto
<savy_> no credo sia canc
<savy_> adesso sono nel bios
<fritz91> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi? nel mio pc ho una scheda grafica intel integrata e una nvidia geforce310m c'è un modo per scegliere quale usare senza che il sistema vada in crash (??) o cmq mi si blocchi tutto??
<savy_> ma non sò che pesci pigliare
<savy_> Brutus,con esc non mi succede nulla...col canc mi porta nel bios
<savy_> se faccio modalità di ripristino mi vengono fuori delle scritte poi si ferma e aspetta un comando
<savy_> se invece seleziono versione precedente mi scrive:init: :ureadahead main process (230) terminated with status 5
<moreno> ciao a tutti
<ccc> buona sera
<ccc> domanda
<ccc> scusate ho sbagliato a digitare
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-22
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> .z.z
<cristian> XD
<icsfail> ciao, sono su oneiric e volevo controllare dei log ma il visualizzatore di file di registro apre una finestra completamente vuota sia da icona che da terminale con sudo gnome-system-log....devo installare qualcosa per farlo funzionare?
<corsairtux> qualcuno di voi sa usare subversion?
<glpiana> ola
<Red_Spider> Buongiorno, scusatemi ho bisogno di un aiuto. Da questo indirizzo http://www.ilveliero.info/default.aspx ho installato un bellissimo browser per ragazzi sulla mia ubuntu 11.10 e funziona correttamente. Adesso l'ho installato su Xubuntu 11.10, si avvia la pagina iniziale del browser con lo sfondo ma non compaiono le varie immagini ed icone per poter accedere ai vari siti che ilveliero propone. Secondo voi quale puo' essere il pr
<Shin3> Red_Spider, non saprei cmq hai provato ad installare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shin3> oppure flash
<Shin3> se si a tutti e 2 aspetta qualcuno più afferrata :)
<nick00> Ciao a tutti, in questi giorni sono passato da ubuntu 11.04 a ubuntu 11.10, la nuova interfaccia però mi torna scomoda, qualcuno mi sa dire come posso tornare all'interfaccia 11.04?
<enzotib> nick00: intendi Ubuntu classico?
<nick00> Intendo l'interfaccia che c'era nella 11.04 che mi tornava più facile da usare e meno pesante per il mio computer
<nick00> penso fosse una gnome ma prima della 3.0
<enzotib> nick00: l'interfaccia principale era Unity già nella 11.04, a meno che tu non usavi Ubuntu classic invece di Ubuntu al login
<enzotib> nick00: insomma non vuoi la barra a sinistra
<nick00> avevo messo l'autologin
<nick00> si esattamente, inoltre non mi trovo bene solo con i pulsanti, preferivo i menu
<enzotib> nick00: ok, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<enzotib> e poi ti dico come usarlo
<Red_Spider> Shin3, grazie per la risposta
<nick00> enzotib: senti io guardando su wikipedia vedo che avrei dovuto avere unity già dal 11.04, però l'interfaccia non era come da questa imamgine
<nick00> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_11.04_italiano.png
<nick00> era più vicina a questa http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JauntyGUI.png
<Red_Spider> sono installati entrambi quei pacchetti
<enzotib> nick00: ho capito, installa il pacchetto che ti ho detto
<enzotib> nick00: comunque per avere l'interfaccia che dici dovevi aver fatto esplicitamente qualcosa sulla 11.04, oppure avevi una scheda grafica che non supportava Unity
<Red_Spider> ma nulla da fare su Xubuntu 11.10, su ubuntu  11.10 invece è ok senza aver fatto nulla
<nick00> è quello che cercavo di dirti
<nick00> avevo solo installato!!!
<Red_Spider> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come potrei invertire i 2 pannelli di Xubuntu??
<enzotib> nick00: comunque ora, con la 11.10 devi installare il pacchetto che ti ho detto
<nick00> ok dove lo trovo? faccio una ricerca con firefox o con il Software Center?
<enzotib> nick00: Software Center
<enzotib> nick00: oppure da terminale: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Red_Spider> Sapete che vi dico, provate xubuntu, ve lo dice uno che ama ubuntu alla follia
<enzotib> nick00: ti anticipo però che non è esattamente uguale a quello che ti aspetti
<Shin3> !chat | Red_Spider,
<ubot-it> Red_Spider,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nick00> enzotib: come mai?
<Red_Spider> nick00, se posso intromettermi, la gnome-session-fallback, anche se non è esattamente la gnome 2, ho notato che si possono aggiungere le icone sui pannelli
<nick00> enzotib: voglio cambiare per 2 motivi, 1° il PC è molto più lento (non è recente per cui soffre questa nuova interfaccia) e 2° non riestro a trovare i programmi da avviare, ad esempio non riesco a trovare terminale, mentre sulla precedente interfaccia con i menù mi trovavo benissimo
<nick00> Red_Spider: in effetti nel sofware center c'è la possibilità di scegliere se inserire componenti aggiuntivi come il Lettore di notiziari Blam, Evolution RSS, Client multiprotocollo di chat e chiamate per GNOME etc.
<glpiana> nick00, apri la dash, clicca sull'icona dei programmi in basso (la seconda da sinistra) e clicca su filtri
<glpiana> nick00, avrai i tuoi programmi suddivisi per categori
<glpiana> a
<Red_Spider> nick00, quindi per xubuntu devo andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<nick00> glpiana: l'avevo visto però mi torna scomodo
<glpiana> Red_Spider, no, devi andare in chat er i programmi che non si trovano nei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> nick00, ah sì? che ha di scomodo?
<nick00> glpiana: preferivo la precedente interfaccia con cui mi trovavo meglio, questione di gusti.
<glpiana> nick00, ok
<Red_Spider> e per informazioni generiche su xubuntu, posso scrivere qui??
<glpiana> Red_Spider, certo
<Red_Spider> ah
<nick00> glpiana: comunque il problema più grande è che è molto più lento!
<Red_Spider> allora aiutatemi!!!
<Red_Spider> per favore
<Red_Spider> è per mio figlio
<glpiana> nick00, fai logout ed entra con ubutnu2d e prova a vedere se è meno lento
<glpiana> !enter | Red_Spider
<ubot-it> Red_Spider: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Red_Spider> sul suo pc ho installato xubuntu e non riesco a far avviare ilveliero browser
<nick00> glpiana: non parte proprio se metto ubuntu 2D... chissà perchè...
<Red_Spider> ok, sarà fatto
<glpiana> Red_Spider, da quel che leggo parli di un programma di terze parti, per cui vale la risposta di prima, vai in chat
<Red_Spider> ah capito
<glpiana> nick00, ma hai installato o fatto l'avanzamento?
<Red_Spider> scusatemi, secondo voi è possibile scambiare le posizioni dei pannelli su xubuntu?
<glpiana> Red_Spider, sì, xubuntu è configurabile praticamente in tutto
<nick00> glpiana: un casino, praticamente avevo la 11.04, ho deciso di fare l'avanzamento, m'ha sputtanato tutto. Allora dovevo ripristinare la situazione per cui ho ripreso la chiavina USB con cui avevo installato la versione 11.04 e l'ho messa dentro, ho fatto fuori l'installazione presente e a quel punto aveva reinstallato la 11.04 (anche se mi diceva che avrebbe direttamente aggiornato boh..) terminato ho subito fatto l'avanzamento
<glpiana> nick00, hai resettato gnome?
<nick00> glpiana: cosa intendi?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Red_Spider> come potrei fare? voglio scambiarli di posto, sul pannello 2 ho messo tutti i comandi e il n. 1 è tutto libero per i programmi aperti, ma mi piacerebbe invertirli, passare il numero 1 sotto e il 2 sopra.
<nick00> glpiana: no non l'ho fatto, come mai lo avrei dovuto fare? che vantaggi ne avrei dovuto trarre?
<glpiana> nick00, da 11.04 a 11.10 gnome è passato dalla versione 2 alla 3. meglio resettarne le impostazioni
<nick00> enzotib: ha quasi finito di scaricare ed installare i pacchetti
<nick00> enzotib: ha finito!
<glpiana> Red_Spider, non ho xubuntu sotto mano, ma dalle impostazioni dei pannelli puoi dargli la posizione
<nick00> glpiana: come le trovo le cartelle nascoste nella home?
<glpiana> nick00, ctrl+h o visualizza file nascosti
<Guest0345> hii
<nick00> enzotib: aspetto, come mi avevi detto, tue ulteriori istruzioni
<nick00> glpiana: ho terminato di rinominare, ora riavvio
<nick00> glpiana: dovrei collegare il PC ad uno strumento che ha un software che gira sotto windows, qual è il modo più semplice per far funzionare tale software?
<webpower> virtualizzare l'os windows
<webpower> perchè vmware non gestisce I/O tramite USB
<webpower> ops
<webpower> volevo dire winw
<webpower> *wine
<glpiana> nick00, collegato come?
<nick00> glpiana: ce n'è uno con USB e uno con seriale
<glpiana> nick00, per il seriale scordatelo, per l'usb puoi provare virtualbox come suggeriva webpower
<enzotib> nick00: hai il login automatico?
<nick00> enzotib: da quando ho fatto l'l'aggiornamento non più...
<enzotib> nick00: la schermata di login ha la casella per l'inserimento dell'utente spostata verso sinistra?
<nick00> enzotib: si
<nick00> enzotib: c'è la rotellina dove posso scegliere con quale tipo di interfaccia avviare
<enzotib> nick00: ok, allora devi fare "termina sessione" e poi nella schermata di login, vicino allo username c'è una rotellina
<enzotib> nick00: cliccaci sopra e scegli Gnome classic
<nick00> webpower: la tua risposta non mi è chiara...
<nick00> enzotib: ok l'interfaccia è come quella che avevo prima
<nick00> enzotib: almeno a prima vista
<webpower> nick00, quando vuoi far funzionare un software windows sotto linux le strade sono 2: o emuli l'ambiente con wine o installi il software su windows
<webpower> la prima soluzione ha dei limiti come nel tuo caso
<webpower> cioè non può gestire le periferiche di I/O come per esempio l'USB
<nick00> webpowe: la seconda se non ho capito male prevede di creare una partizione dove installare windows giusto?
<webpower> quindi non ti rimane che optare per la seconda
<webpower> no
<webpower> hai mai usato virtualbox?
<nick00> ho usato in passato WMware
<glpiana> !virtualbox | nick00
<ubot-it> nick00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<webpower> è un software che parte dentro linux e ti permette di installare windows come se fosse un'applicazione
<glpiana> nick00, ma per usare le usb non installare la versione dei repository, prendila da qui http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.4/
<webpower> già, nei repository c'è la OSE
<glpiana> nick00, i link per te son gli ultimi due in fondo alla pagina. scegline uno in funzione del tuo sistema (32 o 64 bit)
<nick00> glpiana; ok download terminato
<webpower> è normale che la 11.10 vada lentissima su un pentium 4 ht 3 ghz ?
<glpiana> nick00, ok, però la cosa migliore è fare una cosa per volta
<nick00> glpiana: si allora spiegami
<glpiana> nick00, per cui o ti concentri sulla sessione di gnome o su virtualbox
<nick00> glpiana: con gnome ho risolto
<nick00> glpiana: penso di aver già fatto tutto ciò che dovevo fare... ho provato la versione classica, ho provato la 2D che ora funziona, ho riprovato la versione 3D
<nick00> comunque dopo il reset va tutto molto più spedito!!!
<glpiana> nick00, ok, allora installa il pacchetto che hai scaricato. se software center ti rimbalza lo installiamo a mano
<nick00> glpiana: ok sta procedendo
<nick00> glpiana: per rispondere meglio alla domanda come mai preferisca l'interfaccia precedente ti aggiungo questo, sono nuovissimo di ubuntu, l'ho installato da 3 settimane circa e non conosco ancora come si chiamano i vari menù e programmi per cui cercare qualsiasi cosa senza avere un menù è molto complicato
<nick00> glpiana: sicuramente se uno sa già, ad esempio, che per cambiare risoluzione si va sotto la voce monitor apre la dash scrive monitor e lo trova subito, molto utile e veloce! se uno però deve scoprire ubuntu e le sue applicazioni la dash appare molto confusionaria con commistione tra programmi già instllati, installabili etc.
<glpiana> nick00, ma ti ho detto come vedere le categorie
<glpiana> nick00, comunque non importa, devi usare ciò con cui ti trovi meglio :)
<nick00> glpiana: si lo avevo scoperto il filtro, però mi torna comunque scomodo, nella versione che avevo avevo a colpo d'occhio molte più cose, anche di amministrazione, che invece ora sono più nascoste
<nick00> glpiana: ho problemi, comincia ad installare virtualbox ma poi si blocca e mi dice di nuovo se voglio installarlo
<glpiana> nick00, l'amministrazione è tutta sotto impostazioni di sistma
<glpiana> *sistema
<glpiana> nick00, chiudi software center, e da terminale vai nella directory in cui hai scaricato il pacchetto
<glpiana> nick00, poi dai: sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto
<glpiana> a fra poco
<glpiana> nick00, fatto?
<nick00> allora mi ha dato failed, trying without DKMS, e poi recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<nick00> sono inattesa che ricompili
<glpiana> nick00, sta lavorando  o ti ha ridato il prompt?
<nick00> ok andata
<nick00> fatto
<nick00> ha finito e mi ha ridato il promt
<nick00> *prompt
<glpiana> nick00, ora ti serve windows. segui poi la guida di virtualbox che ti ho linkato prima per installarlo
<glpiana> nick00, poi dal sito di oracle scarica l'extension pack, anche se probabilmente te lo chiederà vbox al primo avvio
<nick00> glpiana: vuoi dire che ci vuole un disco di installazione?
<glpiana> nick00, per forza
<nick00> glpiana, e come devo procedere, metto il disco quando?
<nick00> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<nick00> devo riferirmi a "primo avvio"?
<glpiana> nick00, sì, devi aggiungerti a vboxusers, poi perchè abbia effetto dovrai fare logout e login
<glpiana> nick00, poi crei una nuova machina virtuale, dopodichè l'avvii e gli dai in pasto quando te lo chiede il cd o la iso di windows e proecedi con l'installazione come se si trattasse di un pc
<glpiana> nick00, poi una volta avviata installa le guest addistion da Dispositivi -> installa gest addition
<glpiana> nick00, a quel punto dovrebbero funzionare le usb
<nick00> glpiana come user devo mettere il nome di quello ubuntu o devo mettere un nuovo nome?
<glpiana> nick00, il tuo user
<nick00> glpiana l'user che uso su ubuntu giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<nick00> glpiana o ne devo dare uno nuovo altrimenti ho un conflitto?
<nick00> ok
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno sa se sono stati risolti i prob sulle stampanti che usano usb lp0 in 11.10 ?
<dimitri> io non riesco a stampare più dopo l'aggioirnamento e leggevo che c'e' un bug sulla usblp0
<dimitri> cioa enzotib , tu ne sai niente ?
<enzotib> dimitri, what?
<enzotib> no, non ne so niente
<dimitri> enzotib, ho fatto upgrade alla 11.10 e non funge + la stampante. Vedendo su vari post leggevo che c'e' un prob nell'uso della usb lp0 che era un bug fino a pochi gg fa
<dimitri> non riesco + a stampare in nessun modo e la cosa non è bella vedi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/842823
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 842823 in cups "Oneiric usblp no longer loaded when USB printer is connected, printer not recognized by the new libusb-based CUPS backend (dup-of: 872711)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Fix committed]
<enzotib> dimitri, sei sicuro che il bug si applichi al tuo caso?
<dimitri> enzotib, non so cosa pensare +
<dimitri> so solo che caps non comunica + con la stampoante
<enzotib> dimitri, dico: hai letto bene tutti i sintomi e corrispondono ai tuoi?
<dimitri> ho reinstallato 11.04 e funziona bene 11.10 non ne vuole sapere
<enzotib> questo ancora non significa che sia causa di quel bug che hai segnalato
<dimitri> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,276362.msg3809364.html
<dimitri> io sono dimitri_db naturalmente
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, chi mi aiuta con la configurazione di edubuntu
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<nicola88> ragazzi mi spiegate come posso installare la webcam (hercules) su ubuntu, in modo che funzioni anche con skype e altri programmi. per ora mi funziona con cheese ma sembra che gli altri programmi  non la riconoscano
<ugone> nicola88, cosa ti da lsusb della webcam?
<nicola88> in che senso?
<nicola88> devo scriverlo su terminale
<nicola88> ?
<ugone> si apri un terminale
<nicola88> cosa scrivo?
<ugone> stacca la webcam scrivi lsusb da invio poi attacca la webcam e ridà lasusb vedrai che c'è una riga diversa
<ugone> mi serve solo il numerino che c'è nella riga  qualcosa tipo ID xxxx : xxxx
<ugone> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<nicola88> escono tante ma non c'è hercules.. o qualcosa che mi faccia pensare la webcam
<ugone> qui hai già guardato nicola88 ?
<ugone> con la webcam attaccata ed lsusb non la vedi?
<nicola88> aspetto ti linko tutto il testo
<nicola88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715808/
<nicola88> hai visto, sembra che non la rilevi... anche se con cheese funziona benissimo
<nicola88> con skype inviece è come se non esistesse
<ugone> questo è uguale sia con che senza webcam?
<nicola88> si..
<ugone> nicola88, la webcam la rileva  è 06f8:3009
<nicola88_> ugone ci sei?
<ugone> si
<nicola88_> Bus 006 Device 006: ID 06f8:3009 Guillemot Corp.           -------- potrebbe essere questa?
<ugone> la webcam è riconosciuta
<ugone> si esatto
<ugone> ora
<ugone> su google cerchi ID 06f8:3009 Guillemot Corp.
<ugone> troverai che è un bug
<ugone> anche vecchiotto
<remix_tj> oggi sospendiamo l'assistenza
<remix_tj> c'e' il linux day
<remix_tj> andate a farvele sistemare di persona ste cose :-P
<remix_tj> (scherzo)
<ugone> nicola88_, guarda un po' questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=341142.0;wap2
<andrea1> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e dopo due aggiornamenti richiesti, e' scomparso il suono al login......chi mi puo' aiutare?
<fabbio84> come posso utilizzare la connessione wap del mio cell per navigare tramite kubuntu?
<guttadax> fabbio84, il wap è un applicazione per il telefonino
<fabbio84> guttadax: si utilizzando il cell connesso via usb per navigare
<fabbio84> guttadax: ho un nokia 5800
<guttadax> fabbio84, leggi questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=362658.0;prev_next=next
<fabbio84> grazie, ci daròò un occhio
<guttadax> fabbio84, se serve aiuto la comunità è grand
<guttadax> e
<nick00> ciao a tutti, ho un sistema con sopra Ubuntu e XP, all'avvio ho la possibilità di scegliere tra i due sistemi quale far partire. In automatico dopo 7 secondi parte Ubuntu, qualcuno mi può dire come posso cambiare quest'ordine e far partire XP automaticamente? grazie
<enzotib> nick00, devi modificare il file /etc/default/grub e poi dare sudo update-grub
<guttadax> nick00, installa startupmanager
<nick00> enzotib: come devo modificare il file?
<nick00> guttadax: ma devo installarlo sia su linx che su XP?
<guttadax> nick00, su linux: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<vencizon> salve a tutti! :)
<enzotib> nick00, o segui me o segui guttadax
<nick00> enzotib il risultato come differisce? una volta messo XP come avvio principale posso tornare indietro?
<guttadax> nick00, la differenza tra le 2 alternative è: testuale quella di enzotib , mentre la mia da gui
<nick00> senza offesa per nessun dei due, meglio la gui allora, grazie enzotib per la tua attenzione
<enzotib> prego
<nick00> guttadax: una volta avviato startUp-Manager basta cambiare il sistema operativo predefinito... ma la risoluzione ad esempio a cosa si rifersice?
<nick00> guttadax: inoltre che cos'è il booth splash?
<nick00> *boot e non booth
<guttadax> nick00, puoi scegliere la risoluzione nel caso volessi mettere qualche immagine di splash=avvio
<nick00> Quindi basta lasciare Mostra testo durante il boot fleggato... non importa mostra boot splash?
<guttadax> nick00, in altre parole oltre alle scritte con la scelta in sfondo nero, puoi avere uno sfondo da te gradito
<guttadax> nick00, si
<nick00> per curiosità levando anche il testo non sarei in grado di scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare giusto?
<guttadax> nick00, cambia il tempo di attesa per l'avvio automatico=timeout
<guttadax> nick00, il testo non si puo togliere
<nick00> guttadax 10 secondi dovrebbero essere sufficienti
<guttadax> nick00, il tempo che preferisci. io ho 5 secondi
<nick00> guttadax qualcosa non è andato come doveva... è partito ubuntu
<guttadax> nick00, hai cambiato il sistema operativo?
<nick00> certo
<nick00> guttadax sto controllando se ha preso correttamente le impostazioni
<guttadax> nick00, certo
<nick00> si mi risulta tutto in regola
<nick00> penso che dovrò provare con il sistema di enzotib
<guttadax> nick00, sto controllando startupmanager
<nick00> guttadax: devo segnalarti che stamani ho installato gnome classic
<nick00> guttadax infatti tra i sistemi in opzione di avvio predefinito ho anche ubuntu con interfaccia gnome 2.6.38
<guttadax> nick00, ho appena provato è funziona la selezione
<alessandro> salve
<guttadax> nick00, riprova a mettere come sistema xp
<alessandro> posso fare una domanda?
<guttadax> alessandro, prego
<nick00> guttadax sto procedendo
<alessandro> grazie.. Allora, io ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<guttadax> nick00, aspettiamo
<alessandro> e il problema che mi si presenta è che quando attivo compiz, la versione 3d di unity non va...
<alessandro> all'avvio mi esce solo una barra superiore con scritto: file, modifica ecc..
<guttadax> alessandro, se puoi scrivere la domanda tutta assieme invece di spezzettarla e piu veloce rispondere
<alessandro> come posso risolvere'
<alessandro> ?*
<guttadax> alessandro, il tuo hw supporta unity 3D?
<alessandro> sì, certo. Infatti prima di abilitare compiz ho installato i driver proprietari della mia nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<enzotib> alessandro, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<alessandro> alessandro@alessandro-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<alessandro> OpenGL vendor string:   NVIDIA Corporation
<alessandro> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GT/PCI/SSE2
<alessandro> OpenGL version string:  3.3.0 NVIDIA 280.13
<alessandro> Not software rendered:    yes
<FloodBotIt1> alessandro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alessandro> Not blacklisted:          yes
<massimo18> -.-
<enzotib> !pastebin | alessandro
<ubot-it> alessandro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro> scusate, non sapevo non si potesse incollare.. Comunque penso che la risposta sia positiva!
<nick00> guttadax: cattve notizie, non c'è versi, vuol partire ubuntu... non si arrende!
<nick00> guttadax: premendo e sopra XP mi dice trale verie cose: chainloader +1, se interpreto bene il dato vuol dire che è settato per partire come secondo
<nick00> guttadax: premendo e sopra XP nella schermata di boot intendo
<alessandro> non c'è una soluzione per il mio problema? Molti altri utenti ne soffrono, ho controllato sul forum..
<guttadax> nick00, ho rispovato e funziona
<guttadax> nick00, allora prova con il metodo da terminale
<nick00> guttadax: mi puoi aiutare tu?
<nick00> qualcuno mi può dire dove vedo il modello dell'hard disk? ne ho bisogno per scaricare del software che mi aiuti a riscrivere l'MBR in caso di necessità
<massimo18> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<guttadax> nick00, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nick00> guttadax ok ci son
<guttadax> nick00, segui questa guida http://www.megalab.it/5419/modificare-il-menu-di-avvio-nel-grub-2-di-ubuntu
<nick00> sembra che sia già come dovrebbe essere
<guttadax> nick00, vado a pranzo
<nick00> guttadax grazie per l'aiuto!
<guttadax> nick00, sulla riga GRUB_DEFAULT che valore hai?
<nick00> 6
<guttadax> nick00,  e ti parte sempre ubuntu?
<nick00> (che sarebbe la riga di XP che vedo da bootloader)
<nick00> si
<nick00> sono abbastanza nella cacca
<nick00> penso che riasfalterò tutto il sistema, però volevo prima assicurarmi di esseer in grado di ripristinare l'mbr
<guttadax> nick00, prova a dare sudo update-grub
<nick00> ok
<nick00> grazie! vai pure in qualche modo me la cavo!
<nick00> massimo18: visto che mi hai segnalato la guida del'MRB mi potresti spiegare una cosa? io ho una chiavina USB con sopra Ubuntu 11.04, volendo inserrire il my-sys di cui parla nella guida nella chiavina, come posso fare?
<stefano-net> domandona: come faccio a vedere se i driver della mia scheda wifi sono installati?
<stefano-net> tutti a pranzo?
<stefano-net> :)
<BetaBrain> stefano-net,
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, dai un ifconfig
<BetaBrain> e lpasta
<BetaBrain> sopo prova dai uno sguardo a lshw
<stefano-net> ok! ora lo faccio e ti dico
<BetaBrain> e in fine lspci
<lorenzo> Ho perso il cestino :)
<stefano-net> però adesso sto utilizzando una sheda wifi usb
<BetaBrain> lsusb
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, adesso sto utilizzando una scheda wifi usb
<BetaBrain> lsusb
<BetaBrain> copiami la stringa della wifi
<stefano-net> wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:f6:27:5f:a1
<stefano-net>           indirizzo inet:192.168.26.104  Bcast:192.168.26.255  Maschera:255.255.
<BetaBrain> funziona e sei anche collegato
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, si ma vorrei far funzionare la mia wifi integrata nel computer
<lorenzo> su gnome tweal tool ho selezionato le voci Volumi Montati e Cestino visibili sulla scrivania, ho riavviato ma non ci sono... WHY?
<BetaBrain> allora controlla con lspci
<BetaBrain> se quella e usb che sei collegato+
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, ora controllo...
<enzotib> nick00, sei riuscito?
<BetaBrain> io vado mangiare una cosetta va
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso controlla se ce un file del tipo ar9285
<lorenzo> su gnome-tweal-tool ho selezionato le voci Volumi Montati e Cestino visibili sulla scrivania, ho riavviato ma non ci sono... ????
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, come faccio?
<BetaBrain> locate ar9285
<BetaBrain> sempre sul termianle
<enzotib> stefano-net, ma la rete funziona o no?
<stefano-net> il comando locate ti trova il file?
<stefano-net> enzotib si la rete funziona
<BetaBrain> si enzotib sta usando la la scheda usb wifi non gli va la pci del pc
<lorenzo> è possibile in qualche altro modo accedere al cestino?
<BetaBrain> si stefano-net dai quel comando
<enzotib> lorenzo, dal file manager
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<BetaBrain> lorenzo, trash
<BetaBrain> ciao zietto
<jester-> ola enzotib
<jester-> cià BetaBrain
<lorenzo> da terminale mi dice che non è installato... possibile?
<stefano-net> lo ho dato due volte il comando
<stefano-net> stefano-net@stefanonet-AOD260:~$ locate ar9285
<stefano-net> stefano-net@stefanonet-AOD260:~$ locate ar9285
<stefano-net> stefano-net@stefanonet-AOD260:~$
<FloodBotIt1> stefano-net: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<BetaBrain> ops lorenzo scusa la cartella
<BetaBrain> allora stefano-net
<BetaBrain> secondo me manca il firmware di quella scheda
<enzotib> lorenzo, cosa non è installato?
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, ho digitato trash, ma mi dà il comando per installarlo... ?
<enzotib> lorenzo, lascia perdere, lancia il filemanager e trovi il cestino nell'elenco a sinistra
<BetaBrain> na e una cartella
<BetaBrain> si appuntoi
<stefano-net> BetaBrain,  come posso ovviare al problema?
<BetaBrain> adesso scarichi il firmware per quella scheda
<stefano-net> ok
<lorenzo> enzotib, nell'elenco a sinistra non c'è, su tweak ho messo che sia visibile sulla scrivania ma sulla scrivania non c'è...
<lorenzo> non ho il cestino
<BetaBrain> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=download+ar9285 stefano-net
<BetaBrain> lorenzo, che distro usi
<enzotib> lorenzo, non conosco gnome-tweak-tool
<BetaBrain> ok non dirlo 11.10
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, l'ultima, con gnome 3 non l'ho detto :)
<BetaBrain> ba non servivva se hai messo il tweak si era capito :P
<BetaBrain> allora
<lorenzo> BetaBrain :)
<BetaBrain> lorenzo, prima di venire qui hai cerato sui forum per risolvere?
<lorenzo> Sì, però risolvevano tutti con tweak ... :(
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, Sì, però risolvevano tutti con tweak ... :(
<BetaBrain> mm ok
<enzotib> BetaBrain, ma che cavolo di domanda, questa chat non è l'ultima spiaggia
<BetaBrain> adesso io sto tweak non so manco come sia
<BetaBrain> LOl
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, non è un granché la maggior parte delle modifiche si hanno solo dopo un riavvio :(
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, fatto scaricato il driver
<BetaBrain> enzotib, era prima di andare alla riscossa e sfasciare qualcosa domando :D
<enzotib> lorenzo, prova a lanciare gconf-editor, se ce l'hai
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, ok
<enzotib> BetaBrain, sembrava più il consiglio di vedere altrove prima di chiedere qui
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, per curiosita mi linki da dove lo hai preso ?
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, è per win
<BetaBrain> enzotib, non penso proprio
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, ci sono
<enzotib> lasciamo stare
<stefano-net> http://www.atheros.cz/getfile.php
<nick00> enzotib no
<nick00> enzotib: non sono ancora riuscito a sistemare la situazione
<enzotib> nick00, come mai, cos'è successo?
<enzotib> nick00, cioè non sei riuscita a mettere come sistema di default windows all'avvio?
<enzotib> riuscito*
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, no aspetta
<BetaBrain> li son solo pwer winzz
<enzotib> lorenzo, hai provato a lanciare gconf-editor?
<nick00> enzotib: stamai ho aggiunto l'interfaccia classica, nel far questo è camiato anche il bootloader. Verso l'ora di pranzo ho provato a far si che il primo sistema operativo che si avviava fosse XP, invece non ci sono stati versi, nè da GUI nè modificando il file
<lorenzo> BetaBrain, sto su gconf-editor
<enzotib> nick00, fammi vedere il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub, su pastebin
<nick00> si asp
<nick00> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> lorenzo, ma vedi con chi parli?
<enzotib> lorenzo, chi sono io? BetaBrain ?
<BetaBrain> allora lorenzo
<BetaBrain> lol
<lorenzo> enzotib, BetaBrain scusate ho fatto un po' di confusione comunque ci sono su gconf editor scusate
<lorenzo> :)
<nick00> enzotib che comando devo dare?
<nick00> enzotib: sudo e poi?
<enzotib> nick00, cat /etc/default/grub (senza sudo)
<enzotib> lorenzo, niente, il DB di gconf-editor è cambiato, non c'è la chiave che cercavo
<cristian_c> ciao
<nick00> enzotib: paste.ubuntu.com/715925
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, scaricato da qui
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<nick00> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715925
<lorenzo> enzotib, guarda a me per ora mi basta accederci poi per visualizzarlo nel desktop possiamo risolvere anche in un secondo momento :)
<cristian_c> il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<BetaBrain> stefano-net,  da dove ?
<cristian_c> allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<enzotib> lorenzo, allora lancia nautilus
<stefano-net> http://drivers.downloadatoz.com/tutorial/22970,atheros-ar9285-wireless-lan-driver-download-for-ubuntu.html BetaBrain
<cristian_c> quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<lorenzo> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> nick00, anche l'output di grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> lorenzo, e non c'è Cestino in basso a sinistra?
<lorenzo> enzotib, lanciando nautilus da terminale mi ha aperto solamente la home
<enzotib> lorenzo, ok, ma non c'è un elenco a sinistra?
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, quello era il link della pagina questo è il link diretto al file http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6-stable/v2.6.36/compat-wireless-2.6.36-rc5-2-s.tar.bz2
<lorenzo> enzotib no
<BetaBrain> no stefano-net
<BetaBrain> lascia stare
<enzotib> lorenzo, menu Visualizza -> Riquadro Laterale -> Mostra Riquadro Laterale
<BetaBrain> te lo cerco io che serve solo il fw
<nick00> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715928
<nick00> enzotib: forse ci simao, il numero dovrebbe essere 7 e non 6, a meno che non si parta a contare da 0
<lorenzo> enzotib, caxx... non è nemmeno lì ! :(
<nick00> enzotib: strano che non parta la console comunque
<enzotib> nick00, si parte da 0
<nick00> enzotib: allora non si speiga proprio
<enzotib> nick00, hai anche fatto sudo update-grub ?
<enzotib> lorenzo, si è aperto il riquadro laterale?
<lorenzo> enzotib, sì ma non è nemmeno lì il cestino :(
<enzotib> lorenzo, ma Visualizza -> Riquadro Laterale  è impostato su Albero o su Risorse?
<lorenzo> enzotib, come lo impost lo imposto l'icona del cestino non c'è ! :(
<lorenzo> imposto*
<enzotib> lorenzo, Ctrl-L e scrivi trash:///
<lorenzo> enzotib, aspetta aspetta, trovata ! :)
<lorenzo> enzotib trovata trovata :)
<lorenzo> enzotib, finalmente :) grazie
<enzotib> prego
<nick00> enzotib: mi spiegheresti come aggiungere il mysis in una chiavina dove c'è già Ubuntu 11.04? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<enzotib> nick00, una cosa alla volta
<enzotib> ti ho chiesto se dopo la modifica di quel file hai anche eseguito sudo update-grub
<lorenzo> grazie
<nick00> enzotib: pensavo che ci fossimo arresi dal punto di vista di sistemare il boot, allora ero già proiettato ad una formattazione totale, devo restituire entro oggi pomerigigo il PC e deve esserci XP che si avvia da subito! nel caso formatto tutto e metto solo XP, tanto Ubuntu non verebbe usato. Quindi volevo montare il mysis per vedere di assicurarmi di riuscire a recupearre l'MBR
<nick00> enzotib: non avevo visto scusa, si comunque ho eseguito update-grub
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, novità?
<enzotib> nick00, riprova a fare sudo update-grub, pastemi quello che esce
<BetaBrain> sto cercando perché conosco già il problema stefano-net ho avuto stesso problema con una tplink
<enzotib> pastami*
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, mitico :)
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, mi fai vedere uname -a
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, Linux stefanonet-AOD260 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<BetaBrain> che starno che non va però O-O
<stefano-net> si infatti con 11.04 andava
<stefano-net> adsso mi da dispostivo non gestiito
<stefano-net> ed è per quelloche chiedevo se funzionassero i driver
<BetaBrain> allora stefano-net dobbiamo provare
<BetaBrain> scarica questa http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170/fw1.9.4?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=carl9170-1.fw
<Dig> hola ciccini. che permessi ci sono nella cartella /var/log ????
<massimo18> O_O
<stefano-net> fatto
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, fatto
<BetaBrain> ok adesso in /lib/firmware/  gli metti quello
<BetaBrain> e fai un riavvio senza la scheda usb collegata
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, lo devo mettere da terminale?
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> manualmente
<stefano-net> ok
<BetaBrain> o anche da terminale
<enzotib> Dig, a che ti serve saperlo? hai sminchiato qualcosa?
<BetaBrain> cp carl9170-1.fw /lib/firmware/
<Brutus-> Conoscete una scorciatoia da tastiera, in gedit, per passare dal pannello superiore dove scrivo al pannello inferiore dove ho il terminale integrato?
<Dig> enzotib, no, ma quando lancio visualizzatore del file di registro mi esce impossibile "visualizzare i file" e la lista di tutti i file
<nick00> enzotib: mi sapresti aiutare a trovare il modello di hard disk per trovare un software per gestire l'MBR oppure a fare in modo di agigungere alla chiavina qualcosa per gestire l'MBR?
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, ma il file zip o il suo contenuto?
<enzotib> nick00, ma non stavamo ancora cercando di sistemare la cosa?
<nick00> enzotib: se hai qualche idea si
<Dig> enzotib,  i permessi sono solo per "root" il che mi sembra normale
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, fatto
<enzotib> nick00, se mi segui e mi rispondi, forse arriviamo a qualcosa, ti avevo detto di rifare sudo update-grub
<enzotib> nick00, e poi riavviare per vedere se andava
<nick00> enzotib: fatto
<nick00> enzotib: l'ho fatto prima, siccome non ho apportato modifiche non ho riprovato
<enzotib> Dig, per root in scrittura, ma per tutti in lettura, quasi tutti i files
<nick00> enzotib: l'ho fatto prima di andare a pranzo
<enzotib> nick00, tu rifallo, non ti preoccupare
<BetaBrain> conetnuto non zip
<nick00> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715940
<Daredevil> salve ho la 10.04 lts. dal cd di installazione della 11.10 c'è la possibilità di mantenere i programmi e i dati e avanzare solo il sistema operativo?
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, ma che zip non ce nessuno zip li
<BetaBrain> scarica questa http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170/fw1.9.4?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=carl9170-1.fw
<enzotib> nick00, grep -i default= /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Daredevil> BetaBrain: puoi aiutarmi su questa domanda?
<stefano-net> BetaBrain,
<nick00> enzotib: set default="6"
<enzotib> nick00, riavvia
<stefano-net> èun file zip quello che mi hai fatto scaricare
<enzotib> Daredevil, cioè fare un avanzamento?
<nick00> enzotib: ok
<Daredevil> enzotib: sì però dal cd
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, non e possibile e estensione .fw
<BetaBrain> e io l'ho sacricato
<enzotib> Daredevil, l'avanzamento devi farlo da 11.04  a 11.10, non da versioni precedenti
<Daredevil> enzotib: questo quando lo fai da terminale...
<enzotib> Daredevil, non è questione di termiale, è un requisito
<enzotib> terminale*
<nick00> enzotib: ho riavviato ma è partito ubuntu
<enzotib> Daredevil, già tanti avanzamenti fatti entro le regole vanno male, figuriamoci quelli fatti contro le regole
<Daredevil> quindi magari il cd legge che ho la 10,04 e non mi fa fare l'avanzamento ma mi dà solo la possibilità di installare exnovo
<enzotib> nick00, ma hai una sola versione di ubuntu installata?
<nick00> enzotib: si, ma stamani ho installato la versione classica dell'interfaccia gnome però mi ha modificato qualcosa anche a livello del boot, infatti è cambita l'immagine di sfondo
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, scusa controllato errore mio comunque non mi fa copiare il file mi dice permesso negato
<BetaBrain> ok bene stefano-net
<Dig> enzotib, boh. vedo che hanno diversi tipi di permessi. direi di infischiarmene.
<enzotib> nick00, non sei mica partito con la pennetta inserita?
<BetaBrain> terminale sudo nautilus /lib/firmware/
<BetaBrain> stefano-net,  terminale sudo nautilus /lib/firmware/
<enzotib> Dig, gnome-system-log non funziona neanche a me, per inciso, ora che ho provato
<nick00> enzotib: no
<geko> buongiorno
<kandros> sapete per caso se c'è in giro qualche link per vedere in streaming qualche evento per il linux day?
<nick00> enzotib: non c'era la chiavetta inserita
<Dig> enzotib, a bene. si può provare a lanciare con il sudo davanti?
<enzotib> certo che si può provare
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, che pc è ?
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, fatto
<BetaBrain> ok che pc hai
<stefano-net> acer aspire one d260
<BetaBrain> ok
<Dig> enzotib, da root infatti funge
<BetaBrain> adesso cosi per sicurezza
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, vai sul file con nautilus e dagli i permessi
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, riavvio?
<BetaBrain> no aspe
<enzotib> nick00, proviamo un'altra cosa: fammi vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<BetaBrain> fai tasto destro spunti esegui come programma
<BetaBrain> e legegre scrivere
<Dig> enzotib, grazie
<Dig> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> Dig,
<enzotib> Dig, devi aprire esplicitamente i file che ti interessano
<enzotib> Dig, non è come il vecchio programma, che ti mostrava già la lista
<nick00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715948
<nick00> enzodib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715948
<stefano-net> BetaBrain,  poi riavvio?
<enzotib> nick00, era -ELLE, non -UNO
<BetaBrain> si e speriamo bene
<Dig> enzotib, a ecco. vorrei scoprire perché diavolo funziona tutto alla perfezione ma la connessione ogni tanto mi abbandona e non torna più
<stefano-net> BetaBrain,  dato i permessi adesso riavvio senza pennetta?
<BetaBrain> ok speriamo stefano-net
<BetaBrain> sto guardando ancora  in giro per alternativa
<stefano-net> ci sentiamo dopo il reboot
<nick00> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715951
<enzotib> nick00, hai due swap, non si capisce perché, comunque esegui: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nick00> enzotib installation finished no erorr reported
<enzotib> nick00, riavvia ancora, vediamo se si risolve
<enzotib> nick00, una cosa
<enzotib> nick00, ma se scegli esplicitamente windows, funziona?
<nick00> enzotib si
<enzotib> ok, riavvia
<photofficine> salve a tutti
<stefano-net_> BetaBrain, niente da fare...
<photofficine> ho un problema con la connessione wireless
<BetaBrain> mm ok dammi tempo
<nick00> enzotib: ha riavviato
<BetaBrain> per capire
<nick00> enzotib: è partito ubuntu
<photofficine> rileva la rete, mi chiede la password, inserisco do invio ma impiega molto tempo a richiedere l'Ip e poi non si connette
<enzotib> nick00, è alquanto strana la cosa, è una procedura che ho fatto con successo una miriade di volte
<nick00> enzotib: anche per me è strano, come ti ho detto però ho urgenza per cui passerei alla soluzione formattone. Il problema è capire come reagirà l'MBR! ho 2 strade, o trovo il modello di hardisk e trovo un software da mettere su floppy per gestire l'MBR e resettarlo, oppure sfrutto la chiavina linux, però non conosco come fare
<nick00> enzotib: mi è stato indicato questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows da cui ho scaricato il pacchetto
<nick00> enzotib: però non riesco a capire come inserire tale pacchetto nella chiavina USB di ubuntu
<enzotib> nick00, ma perché nella chiavina, fallo da lì
<max230664> come faccio per spostare verso dx l'icona wicd nella barra superiore di Ubuntu 10.04?
<nick00> enzotib da lì dove?
<enzotib> nick00, dall'ubuntu installato
<geko> quando uso skype + la webcam e la funzione 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype &' dopo un poco il pc con ubuntu 11.04 si blocca, qualche suggerimento?
<nick00> enzotib: io a questo punto voglio o rimovere l'isntallazione di linux o reinstallare tutto XP da capo, è lo stesso. Come posso fare?
<enzotib> max230664, suppongo wicd sia nella tray di sistema, quindi devi spostare tutta la tray
<enzotib> nick00, hai installato il pacchetto indicato su quella pagina?
<nick00> non ancora
<enzotib> nick00, fallo
<BetaBrain> stefano-net_, prova a dare sudo modprobe ath9k
<nick00> enzotib: sto facendo
<max230664> se con il mouse vado sull'icona e do tasto dx nonn compare la voce sposta.....
<enzotib> max230664, devi andare sul segmento verticale che è all'estremo sinistro della tray
<stefano-net_> BetaBrain, fatto
<enzotib> max230664, non è ben visibile, ma è lì che devi cliccare
<BetaBrain> si e che sei collegato con la usb puoi collegarti via cavo?
<stefano-net_> BetaBrain, si
<max230664> enzotib sei un grande! risolto....però ci vuole una bella fantasia per capirlo!
<stefano-net_> dammi un sec
<nick00> enzotib: installato
<BetaBrain> fallo y\
<BetaBrain> ok
<enzotib> nick00, ora esegui il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<kandros> max230664, ci si arriva dalla disperazione a cliccare ogni singolo pixel di pannello
<max230664> ciao e grazie della tua disponibilità!!!
<nick00> enzotib: dice DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully writte
<nick00> written
<enzotib> nick00, riavvia
<kandros> qualcuno ha idea di come cambiare la cartella dove  SCROT salva gli scrren?
<enzotib> SCROT?
<nick00> enzotib: quando premo riavvia Ubuntu non si potrà più avviare giusto?
<enzotib> nick00, giusto
<kandros> non è di default su ubuntu ma magari qualcuno lo conosce
<enzotib> nick00, a meno di non usare un livecd/liveusb
<enzotib> kandros, non ha un file di configurazione?
<kandros> enzotib, ho controllato dentro .config ma non c'è
<nick00> enzotib: grazie per l'aiuto. Missione compiuta
<enzotib> kandros, /etc/scrotwm.conf
<enzotib> nick00, finalmente
<nick00> enzotib: sei stato veramente eccezionale come dispoibilità.
<stefano-net_> BetaBrain, fatto sono connesso
<BetaBrain> ok
<stefano-net_> adesso do di nuovo il comando?
<BetaBrain> stefano-net_, da quello che leggo e problema comune
<kandros> enzotib, non esiste
<BetaBrain> stefano-net_, sembra risolvibile con moduli backport
<enzotib> kandros, che versione di ubuntu?
<stefano-net_> BetaBrain, ????
<enzotib> kandros, scusa, ho confuso con un altro pacchetto
<BetaBrain> adesso ti psiego
<BetaBrain> spiegop
<stefano-net_> ok sono tutto orecchie
<stefano-net_> virtuali...
<nicotano> salve
<stefano-net_> :)
<guendaline> ciao a tutti, qualcuno di lor signori avrebbe la pazienza di aiutarmi a modificare xorg.conf?
<kandros> enzotib, risolto dovevo modificare uno script
<enzotib> kandros, scrot /path/to/myimage.jpg lo mette dove vuoi
<kandros> enzotib, sisi avevo uno scipt nel menu di openbox  e non cercavo dove dovevo
<guendaline> son tre giorni che ci impazzisco, ho gia reistallato tre volte che riesco a renderlo ogni volta inutilizzabile :(
<enzotib> kandros, sei un utente openbox? anch'io
<kandros> enzotib, convertito da poco e mi trovo una favola, altro che shell e compagnia varia openbox e tint2 sono il massimo
<enzotib> tint2?
<kandros> enzotib, è un pannello molto molto molto personalizzabile
<enzotib> io uso openbox con fbpanel
<kandros> enzotib, sia via editor che gui
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, scusami ma si è disconnesso una storia lunga..
<neramarea> salve. qualcuno è pratico di evolution? lo uso con 2 caselle, libero e fastwebmail (gmail), in rete fastweb. è configurato alla perfezione, si connette, scarica l'indice pop, ma non le mail... su un secondo notebook (configurazione identica alla virgola) funziona regolarmente... idee?
<stefano-net> comunque dove eravamo rimasti?
<BetaBrain> tranqui
<BetaBrain> che sto uscendo pazzo
<BetaBrain> LOL
<ccc_> buongiorno a tutti
<stefano-net> a chi lo dici sapessi come sono messo...
<guendaline> su xubuntu dovrei forzare la risoluzione del desktop virtuale, aggiungendo Virtual 3200 1080 al xorg.conf, ma dopo vari tentativi scopiazzando dal web riesco solo a far casino :(
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, 64 o 32 hai
<neramarea> minchia... il tempo di scrivere questo post ed è ripartito da solo...
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, 32
<BetaBrain> ok
<Drizamanubeer> ciao a tutti, chi mi aiuta con la connessione di edubuntu per un pc un po' datato?
<Drizamanubeer> rileva la connessione wirelss, ma non riesce a connettersi
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: eth o wifi
<Drizamanubeer> non so
<Drizamanubeer> per connettermi uso un router d.lnk
<kandros> Drizamanubeer, che provider?
<Drizamanubeer> ho installato edubuntu anche su questo pc, e qui non mi da nessun problema, difatti sto chatt con edubuntu
<Drizamanubeer> kandros: libero
<Drizamanubeer> può essere un problema se ho connesso due pc con lo stesso router?
<kandros> Drizamanubeer, questo come è connessto perche un limite di agganci wifi è raro ma puo esserci
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, apri i repo  vedi se hai compat wireles
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: wifi o eth che non va
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: se uso windows, si connette
<stefano-net> repo? BetaBrain
<Drizamanubeer> come faccio a capire se è wifi o eth?
<kandros> Drizamanubeer, eth è ethernet cioè via cavo
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, gstore pacchetti
<Drizamanubeer> ah ok, ho provato anche via cavo e il problema è lo stesso, vede il router, ma non riesce a connettersi
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: eth = scheda ethernet col cavo, wifi= wireless
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: scusa, ma è sabato e sono un po' cotto
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: fa un po vedere cosa risponde: lspci | grep -i network
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: scusa la domada probabilmente stupida, ma che significa "|" serve per indicarmi che sono due comandi oppure è uno solo?
<stefano-net> no non ce l'ho BetaBrain
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: è un separatore e fa parte del comando
<Drizamanubeer> ok
<BetaBrain> maledetti driver
<jester-> stefano-net: anche tu lspci | grep -i network
<stefano-net> jester-, per fare cosa?
<Drizamanubeer> ma sull'altro pc, (vecchio) non ho quel simbolo, che faccio?
<BetaBrain> ok stefano-net ridai questo sudo modprobe ath9k
<Drizamanubeer> sono due trattini separati, è la stessaa cosa?
<BetaBrain> e vedi se la wifi e a ttiva  vicino orologio
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: si
<jester-> stefano-net: per vedere che scheda hai
<jester-> scommetto che avete entrambi la broadcom
<stefano-net> no io ho una atheros
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, fatto
<jester-> stefano-net: 11.10?
<stefano-net> jester-, yess
<BetaBrain> si jester-
<BetaBrain> ma non ci sono ancora ne moduli ne niente per  oniric
<stefano-net> e su 11.04 andava
<guendaline> hey, scusate se insisto dareste un occhio al mio xorg.conf? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715981/  le parti commentate sono il mio ultimo tentativo di correggere la dimensione del desktop cosi che i due monitor non si sovrappongano, il resto e' creato dal driver fglrx
<jester-> stefano-net: atheros non ha problemi col kernel 3.0.0-12-generic  non servono piu manco i cw
<BetaBrain> jester-, allora perché non va
<BetaBrain> e cmq manco ame funge la mia
<BetaBrain> stesso chipset jester-
<BetaBrain> serie 9000
<stefano-net> si ma a me mi da dispositivo non gestito
<jester-> guendaline: con che scheda video
<BetaBrain> cmq asep vediamo chi la vince
<guendaline> ati 2600 HD
<neramarea> raga... oneiric, quando do' "arresta" per spegnere il pc, me lo interpreta come "termina sessione" e torna allo spash... da lì poi riesco a spegnere... che d'è?
<jester-> stefano-net: sudo rmmod carl9170  poi sudo rmmod ath
<stefano-net> jester-, si ma in network manager mi da dispositivo non gestito
<jester-> stefano-net: qindo modprobe ath
<jester-> stefano-net: qindo modprobe carl9170
<stefano-net> jester-, ok
<jester-> stefano-net: e se non basta sudo service network-manager stop e poi sudo network-manger start
<jester-> stefano-net: e pure sudo rfkill unblock all
<stefano-net>  sudo rmmod carl9170  poi sudo rmmod ath jester-
<BetaBrain> no
<stefano-net> mi da qusto ERROR: Module carl9170 does not exist in /proc/modules jester-
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, quel firmware puoi cancellartlo
<jester-> stefano-net: ok
<jester-> stefano-net: sudo  modprobe ath
<BetaBrain> aspe jester-  guarda qua http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866395
<BetaBrain> gli e lo fatto fare
<jester-> stefano-net: sudo  modprobe carl9170
<BetaBrain> fermi jester-
<BetaBrain> jester-, quello e un firmware  che non va
<BetaBrain> gli e lo fatoto provare io
<jester-> BetaBrain: la mia ath va con quei due
<BetaBrain> il firm originale e ar9285
<BetaBrain> si lo so jester-  e compatibile
<jester-> stefano-net: è comparsa?
<BetaBrain> cmq parecchi hanno problemi con quel driver
<stefano-net> un attimo stavo seguendo la discussione...
<stefano-net> ora provo
<BetaBrain> ok
<neramarea> ...nel frattempo qualcuno ha un'idea del perchè riesco a spegnere il netbook solo da splash screen?
<neramarea> *notebook
<stefano-net> no niente da fare...
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, se vedi che non va fai come nel post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866395
<jester-> stefano-net: rfkill list cosa dice
<BetaBrain> usa il kernel della 11.04
<stefano-net> comunque in network manager mi da dispositivo non gestito
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> aspetta un po
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, per caso hai installato 2 gestori network?
<jester-> stefano-net: rova a riavviare senza il cavo collegato
<jester-> prova*
<BetaBrain> tipo wicid NM
<BetaBrain> insieme
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<stefano-net> 	Soft blocked: no
<stefano-net> 	Hard blocked: no
<stefano-net> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<stefano-net> 	Soft blocked: no
<FloodBotIt1> stefano-net: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stefano-net> 	Hard blocked: no
<BetaBrain> usa paste stefano-net
<stefano-net> ok
<BetaBrain> cosa stai usando per collegarti stefano-net
<jester-> stefano-net: sudo service network-manager restart
<BetaBrain> wicid o NM
<stefano-net> telefonino android con usb
<BetaBrain> o_O?
<stefano-net> scusa nm
<BetaBrain> ok hai per caso installati altri gestori di connessione ?
<stefano-net> no
<BetaBrain> ok bene
<stefano-net> do il comando sudo service network-manager restart
<stefano-net> vedo che succede
<BetaBrain> si prova
<BetaBrain> bisogna  bastonara quella scheda vedi che va ;D
<stefano-net> mmmmm mi sa che lo farò
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, niente da fare....
<stefano-net> mi dice processo 2345433 start/end
<stefano-net> (il numero è fittizzio)
<BetaBrain> ok
<stefano-net> nulla dafre dispositivo non gestito....
<BetaBrain> nada stefano-net ascolta 2 son le cose ho installi Ndiswrapper  o metti il kernel che avevi su 11.04 ( opterei la 2 )
<stefano-net> cioè fare un downgrade?
<BetaBrain> per adesso  non hanno risolto sto problema ma  so i produttori che so bastardi
<BetaBrain> non prorpio
<BetaBrain> usi solo un kernel inferiore
<BetaBrain> per prenderlo da qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<stefano-net> e come se fà? devo formattare
<BetaBrain> ti ricordi quale avevi su 11.04
<BetaBrain> no che formattare
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> che kernel avevi sulla 11.04
<BetaBrain> ti ricordi
<stefano-net> no
<BetaBrain> ok nessun problema
<BetaBrain> jester-, di default che kernel usa natty
<jester-> BetaBrain: 2.6.38-10
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: eccomi, scusa ma avevo gente in negozio
<BetaBrain> bene stefano-net scarichiamo quello
<BetaBrain> ops jester- sicuro
<BetaBrain> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   arriva fino a -9
<BetaBrain> a no no ok
<neramarea> gente... su oneiric dopo l'ultimo kernel, se do' arresta mi porta allo splash screen e riesco a spegnere solo da lì.... a qualcuno capita la stessa cosa?
<jester-> neramarea: perché come vorresti spegnere
<BetaBrain> allora stefano-net
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, comincia da qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/linux-headers-2.6.38-020638_2.6.38-020638.201103151303_all.deb
<BetaBrain> ed installi
<neramarea> beh... prima con "arresta" spegneva... ora sembra lo interpreti come "termina sessione"..
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, ??
<stefano-net> sto scaricando
<stefano-net> BetaBrain,
<BetaBrain> a ok scusa
<BetaBrain> dopo stefano-net http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/linux-headers-2.6.38-020638-generic_2.6.38-020638.201103151303_i386.deb
<BetaBrain> ed installi
<BetaBrain> e in fine http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/linux-image-2.6.38-020638-generic_2.6.38-020638.201103151303_i386.deb
<BetaBrain> ed installi
<BetaBrain> quando hai installato riavvii
<stefano-net> ok
<BetaBrain> quando alla schermata  del boot loader vedi i kernel selezioni quello che hai scaricato adesso  ok tutto chiaro
<stefano-net> sto installando il primo
<neramarea> jester m'ha mollato...
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> naaa  succede neramarea
 * BetaBrain pausa sigaretta
<neramarea> cosa succede?
<BetaBrain> visto e già tornato
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, sto installando il secondo
<BetaBrain> bene
<BetaBrain> non dovrebbe dare errori di nessun genere
<stefano-net> adesso riavvio?
<BetaBrain> il 3ù
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> il 3
<simonaG> ciao, posso installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu su di un pentium IV ?
<neramarea> jester- t'ha capì qual è il problema mio?
<jester-> neramarea: no
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, sono 3
<BetaBrain> non 2
<nicotano> simonaG, quanta ram ?
<BetaBrain> te ne manca uno
<simonaG> 512
<BetaBrain> simonaG, usa xface
<nicotano> simonaG,  mooolto meglio Lubuntu o xbuntu
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, scusa l'altro non era evidenziato...
<simonaG> capisco
<nicotano> insisto per Lubuntu
<BetaBrain> stefano-net, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/linux-image-2.6.38-020638-generic_2.6.38-020638.201103151303_i386.deb
<neramarea> simonaG ovviamente sì
<sbubba> nicotano, io ubuntu lo usavo anche su 256 mb di ram :|
<simonaG> nicotano, però non gira bene?
<BetaBrain> a meno che simonaG non passi al museo a prendere della ram :P
<simonaG> :)
<simonaG> di quanta ram ha bisogno ?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<sbubba> simonaG, non tanta :D
<BetaBrain> simonaG, per me tentare non costa nulla
<BetaBrain> prendi xbuntu e provi
<BetaBrain> non va  .... bene prendi lubuntu   eprovi
<nicotano> simonaG, leggi qui  http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<BetaBrain> non va manco quella  tenti altre
<BetaBrain> nicotano, ma la wubi e leggera
<BetaBrain> dice che sereve  per iniziazre
<BetaBrain> serve per iniziare *
<sbubba> BetaBrain, perchè wubi?
<nicotano> BetaBrain, wubi lo possino ...
<BetaBrain> sto doandando
<sbubba> fa solo casino D:
<BetaBrain> domandando?
<BetaBrain> ok come non detto
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<BetaBrain> non lavessi mai nominata
<BetaBrain> :D
<BetaBrain> jester cavolo sbatti sempre la porta
<l3on> salve a tutti!
<stefano-net> BetaBrain, appena finito di installare il terzo riavvio?
<BetaBrain> ok ricordati di selezionare  quel kernel
<stefano-net> ok
<graziano> ciao a tutti sapete dove posso trovare le istruzioni per installare il modem interno di un portatile?
<graziano> lo vorrei usare come fax...
<jester-> graziano: se è un winmodem non perdere tempo
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: ci sei? ho lanciato il comando che mi hai detto, ma non succede niente
<graziano> il portatile e' un Asus A7D
<neramarea> jester-? è un bug segnalato... ma pare non ci sia una soluzione... è un conflitto con i driver ati 11.9... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=486984.msg3812353
<graziano> come posso fare?
<jester-> neramarea: se segnalato fisseranno
<neramarea> jester- ...si spera...
<jester-> graziano: se è win/linmodem se in driver aggiuntivi non vede niente non perdere tempo
<graziano> come posso capire che modem e'?
<jester-> graziano: se integrato nel portatile è linmodem
<graziano> dove lo vedo? Scusa l'ignoranza...
<neramarea> jester- pensavo di risolvere temporaneamente creando una scorciatoia... ma come si fa? e qual è il comando da terminale?
<Drizamanubeer> chi mi aiuta con la connessione di edubuntu
<kandros> neramarea, il comando per creare un collegamento è ln
<kandros> fai man ln e vedi tutte le possibilita poi sciegli
<neramarea> kandros ma posso sostituire il percorso di "arresta" con uno script apposito? o devo creare un lanciatore separato?
<kandros> neramarea, in pratica cose vuoi fare?
<neramarea> 'spè... forse qualcuno ha risolto... che ne pensi di questo kandros: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716033/
<neramarea> macchè... non funziona...
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi aiuta con la connessione per edubuntu su un pc vecchio?
<kandros> neramarea, hai riavviato per riptovare? perche quello che aggiungersti nel file è l'attivazione di un modulo del kernel
<kandros> neramarea, quindi solo dopo riavvio avrebbe effetto
<neramarea> in effetti mi era sorto il dubbio... sto riavviando...
<neramarea> bene... kernel panic...
<Drizamanuber> kandros: tu hai tempo di aiutarmi?
<kandros> Drizamanuber, mi spiace ma connessioni non sono proprio il mio campo
<Drizamanuber> grazie kandros
<Drizamanuber> non c'è nessuno pratico di connessioni?
<neramarea> e al riavvio successivo tutto uguale a prima... mah... waiting for fix...
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lspci | grep -i network lo avevi dato?
<Drizamanuber> sì jester-  ma non ha fatto nulla
<kandros> neramarea, leggo che è un problema abbastanza comune
<jester-> Drizamanuber: è wifi integrata o usb
<Drizamanuber> adesso ho provato a riavviarlo con windows e si è connesso, ora ritorno in edubuntu
<Drizamanuber> integrata
<jester-> Drizamanuber: allora fa vedere tutto lspci nel paste
<neramarea> sì kandros, l'ho notato. ma non ho ancora capito se effetivamente c'entrino i driver ati oppure no...
<neramarea> *effettivamente
<Drizamanuber> ok, devi avere pazienza,perchè devo copiarlo a mano
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho trovato una chiavetta, ancora un attimo e lo posto
<Drizamanuber> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716055/
<jester-> Drizamanuber: rfkill list vedi qualche si?
<Drizamanubeer> jester-:  ci sono solo 2 no
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: fa vedere sudo iwconfig
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: c'è una wlan0?
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716065/
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: scanna?
<BetaBrain> lol jester-
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716076/
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: è ok e si dovrebbe collegare
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: fallo sugito subito al reboot
<Drizamanubeer> infatti tenta subito di collegarsi, ma poi non ci riesce,
<Drizamanubeer> devo provare a reinstallare edubuntu'
<Drizamanubeer> ?
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: te la chiede la pass del utter?
<jester-> rutter*
<Drizamanubeer> sì
<Drizamanubeer> me l'ha chiesta la prima volta, poi resta memorizzata
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: secondo me a mettere wicd invece di nm funza ma devi essere connesso a filo che gli servono un po di dipendenze
<Drizamanubeer> ma anche con il filo da gli stessi problemi
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: strano, il rutter ha nat abilitato per assegnare gli ip?
<Drizamanubeer> credo di si
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: che ip ha il rutter
<Drizamanubeer> ho instllato edubuntu anche su questo pc ed ha funzionato subito
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Drizamanubeer> se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.1
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ci sono solo 2 righe relative a lo o altro
<Drizamanubeer> auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ok in firefox http://192.168.1.1 becca ul rutter?
<Drizamanubeer> provo
<Drizamanubeer> jester-:  no escel la pagina "connessione non riuscita
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ok in firefox http://192.168.0.1
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: neanche
<Drizamanubeer> ho provato anche a connettere il cavo, ma niente da fare
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: che rutter è
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: li devi dare col cavo connesso
<Drizamanubeer> d-link  dsl-g624t
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: attacca il cavo e rirpova
<jester-> riprova*
<Drizamanubeer> jester-:  sto provando, in alto sono uscite due frecce al posto del simbolo del wireless, sulla finestra di firefox c'è scritto connessione... ma non va avanti
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: spetta
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: mi sa che si installata male la rete
<Drizamanubeer> con 192.168.1.1 funziona
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ok vai in modifica rete
<Drizamanubeer> adesso devo mettere il nome utente e la pass,
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ping 192.168.1.1
<Drizamanubeer> jester-: adesso sono nella pagina di dlink
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: controlla che ci sia nat abile
<BetaBrain> jester-, ma setfano-net se più visto ... speriamo bene
<jester-> BetaBrain: nu
<BetaBrain> vado dal barbiere
<jester-> BetaBrain: il mio vuole come una escort a bordo strada
<Drizamanubeer> su nat c'è scritto enabled
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: ok esci
<Drizamanubeer> da firefox?
<jester-> Drizamanubeer: fem la ret in if fis
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sun fora, adess?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: vai in configurazione rete
<jester-> Drizamanuber: cavo/vaisullaeth/e poi modifica
<Drizamanuber> jester-: dove lo trovo? impostazioni di sistema?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: eh non conosco eduuntu ma destro su icona di rete in alto
<Drizamanuber> ok jester- modifica connessioni?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: yess
<Drizamanuber> ci sono
<Drizamanuber> adesso cosa apro? senza fili?
<jester-> riwired connection e modfica
<Drizamanuber> ok fatto
<jester-> Drizamanuber: in via cavo
<jester-> Drizamanuber: tab ipv4
<Drizamanuber> ok, ci sono
<jester-> Drizamanuber: scegli manuale
<jester-> al posto di dhcp
<Drizamanuber> poi
<jester-> Drizamanuber: aggiungi
<jester-> indirizzo 192.168.1.10
<Drizamanuber> si è aperta la casella indirizzo
<Drizamanuber> fatto
<jester-> maschera 255.255.255.0
<Drizamanuber> ok
<jester-> gateway 192.168.1.1 e batti enter o non lo pia
<BetaBrain> jester-, MUAhAhAhAh
<BetaBrain> ti vuole a te come uan escort
<Drizamanuber> piiato
<jester-> Drizamanuber: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> Drizamanuber: alva
<jester-> salva
<Drizamanuber> salvato
<jester-> Drizamanuber: stesso lavoro sulla senza fili ma come ip metti 192.168.1.11
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> fatto
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso posso staccare il cavo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: prova anche la wifi
<Drizamanuber> jester-: e vaiiiii
<Drizamanuber> te se propri un bel bagaii
<jester-> Drizamanuber: mi sono ricordato che qualche d-link non andava daccordo con dhcp di lunux
<jester-> linux
<jester-> Drizamanuber: cosa vendi
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho una pescheria
<jester-> ma vaa?
<Drizamanuber> un bel pranzetto offerto per te e la tua morosa!!!
<jester-> Drizamanuber: el pes tel ciapa al merca?
<Drizamanuber> a quel de milan
<Drizamanuber> mi e vivi in brianza a des chilometri da com
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adess te saludi che ghu de neta la butega, se no e finisi pù
<jester-> ciau
<Drizamanuber> ciau
<gilbe> ciao
<gilbe> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ubuntu_utente> buona sera a tutti, dopo aver fatto l'installazione di java su ubuntu provo a fare il test di velocita' di adsl, ma la finestra che si apre mi dice che java-runtime non e' installato, qualcuno puo' darmi una dritta
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, come hai installato java di preciso?
<ubuntu_utente> k99Brain, dal gestore di gnome
<ubuntu_utente> K99Brain, jdk, jre ecc..
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, che versione?
<K99Brain> la 5 o la 6
<K99Brain> anzi, facciamo così
<ubuntu_utente> K99Brain, la 6
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, dpkg -l | grep -i java
<K99Brain> !paste | ubuntu_utente
<ubot-it> ubuntu_utente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu_utente> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/716141/
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, non lo vedo mica java 6
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, spetta eh
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, attiva i repository partner
<ubuntu_utente> ok
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, li ci dovrebbe essere il sun java
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, poi sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-plugin
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, quando hai fatto, per sicurezza se per caso ha piu versioni di java installate, dai questo comando:
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, e scegli il sun
<ubuntu_utente> K99Brain, fatto mi sa che devo riavivare
<ubuntu_utente> riavviare
<K99Brain> ubuntu_utente, non credo che sia necessario... ma per sicurezza fallo
<ubuntu_utente> K99Brain, ok Grazie! ;-)
<Guest41346> ciao, ho fatto una cazzata, ho installato nokuntusp (pacchetto .deb) ed ora non funziona e non riesco a toglierlo............ non posso + aggiornare nulla..come faccio?
<guttadax> Guest41346, prova con sudo apt-get remove --purge nome_oaccgetto
<guttadax> nome_pacchetto
<Guest41346> già provato non funziona.
<guttadax> Guest41346, sudo dpkg -r nome_pacchetto
<guttadax> Guest41346, volendo puoi pure aggiungere --purge o -P
<Guest41346> questa la risposta:sudo dpkg -r nokuntusp
<Guest41346> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare nokuntusp (--remove):
<Guest41346>  Il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza grave - è
<Guest41346>  necessario reinstallarlo prima di rimuoverlo.
<Guest41346> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<FloodBotIt1> Guest41346: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest41346>  nokuntusp
<Guest41346> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716181/
<guttadax> Guest41346, prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guttadax> Guest41346, dovresti reinstallarlo prima di eliminarlo!!
<Guest41346> reinstallarlo.......non si può dice che il pacchetto è danneggiato
<mistya> Sto cercando da Ubuntu ad accedere al macintosh
<mistya> im chiede la password ad un certo punto
<mistya> ma non capisco la password di cosa
<mistya> del mac? 0.0
<guttadax> Guest41346, prova sudo apt-get -f install
<guttadax> mistya, la pass di mac
<Guest41346> Il pacchetto nokuntusp deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<guttadax> Guest41346, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq nokuntusp
<mistya> uhm, ma il mac non ha nome utente
<mistya> è questo il problema cioè
<mistya> non è come su linux che ha un nome utente
<mistya> ha un nome e cognome
<mistya> a meno che non mi chiede
<mistya> aspè
<guttadax> mistya, quando accedi al mac ti chiede una pass di sicurezza?
<Guest41346> questo era il comando giusto..grazie :-)
<guttadax> Guest41346, prego
<Guest41346> il software center mi dice che non è disponibile per il mio pc (i386) vuole il 64 bit?
<Guest41346> ma nessuno ha un nokia da sincronizzare con ubuntu?
<guttadax> Guest41346, mi sispiace ho un samsung e non sincronizzo mai il cell col pc
<mistya> guttadax, no
<mistya> ma ho trovato forse.. vuole il nome impostato da samba
<Guest41346> ok nulla farò come ho fatto finora..cioè niente sincro...ciaooooooo
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> so fare solo il login ... poi è buio come lo schermo
<tommaso> mi sa che no nc'è nessuno
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> :-)
<BarkingFish> Buona sera! Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarci in # kubuntu per favore? Abbiamo un utente italiano che ha bisogno di aiuto, ma il suo inglese non è facile da capire. Il nostro canale aiuto italiano è vuota.
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<cristian> ...
 * cristian caffe time xD
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> non c'è nessuno questa sera
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> non c'è nessuno questa sera
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<tommaso> ciao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare
<pasquale> come si fa a ritornare dalla versione 11.10 alla versione 11.04???
<pasquale> ??
<tommaso> ciao a tutti ... ho problemi con kubuntu ... vedo lo schermo nero
<tommaso> non c'è nessuno questa sera
<guendaline> tommaso: riscrivere lo stesso messaggio 10 volte di solito e' un pessimo modo di attirare l'attenzione -.-
<tommaso> scusa :-) ma sono passate 3 ore :-)
<tommaso> nel frattempo entravano e usciva gente
<guendaline> riprova allora...magari Claudinux e' quello giusto!
<tommaso> dici sul serio ?
<guendaline> no, scusa, ero sarcastico. colpa mia...
<tommaso> :-)
<tommaso> possibili soluzioni guendaline?
<Toroseduto> Ciao a tutti.
<tommaso> iao a tutti .... sono passato a kubuntu .. solo che al primo avvio si è bloccato ... ho riavviato e mi trovo uno schermo nero con il login... non so che fare - Guendaline sarò anche odioso ma è passato un altra mezz'ora
<polpoext> buonasera ho un problema con il pulseaudio server ... non riesco a settarlo manco con la gui di preference 11.10 tnx
<vencizon> 'sera
<neramarea> salve... ho un piccolo dilemma... ho installato fedora in dual (anzi, in triboot, dacchè ho anche bt) con ubuntu... ma ora m'è sparito il grub... come risolvo?
<Claudinux> !grub | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> !grub | neramarea
<Carlin0> lol
<Claudinux> Carlin0, :-D
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo
<cristian_c> il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev
<cristian_c> il sistema allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano
<cristian_c> allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev
<cristian_c> quello che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<neramarea> Carlin0 ok... avevo trovato qualcosa di simile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,404847.0.html quale seguo?
<Claudinux> neramarea, quella del wiki
<neramarea> quindi Claudinux a sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt sostituisco sda1 con sdax dove x sta per dove trovo il mio ubuntu? o indifferentemente ubuntu o bt?
<Carlin0> ubuntu
<neramarea> ma porco mondo... perchè su fedoraproject non c'è scritto che grub non è compatibile? ...
<neramarea> Carlin0 io uso la 10.10... ho grub o grub2?
<Carlin0> grub2
<Carlin0> il grub1 lo ha usato jaunty per ultimo ( 9.04)
<Carlin0> cmq quel wiki è per grub2
<Claudinux> yep
<Carlin0> neramarea, che filesystem hai usato su fedora ?
<neramarea> Carlin0... secondo te lo so? riesci a darmi un comando da dare a terminale (su fedora) per ve
<neramarea> derlo?
<neramarea> è importante saperlo?
<Carlin0> non conosco fedora ..
<neramarea> quale sarebbe il comando su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> dallo da terminale e metti sul paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> oppure vedilo tu
<vencizon> adoro ubot-it, conosce sempre tutto :D
<vencizon> ma perché vim non è di default?
<vencizon> lo trovo molto più semplice di nano
<Carlin0> vi + semplice di nano ?? sei sicuro ?
<vencizon> vim non vi
<vencizon> io su nano non so proprio dove mettere le mani
<vencizon> forse perché sono abituato a vim, non so
<neramarea> ok Carlin0 dammi 3 minuti sto masterizzando maverick per partire da live. ti ritrovo, tra poco? ho davvero bisogno d'aiuto... da solo combino solo disastri...
<vencizon> maverick addirittura?
<Carlin0> vencizon, nano ha tutti i comandi in basso
<Carlin0> forse perchè ha maverick installato ..
<vencizon> Carlin0 quelli di vim li ho in mente però :D
<neramarea> sì vincenzo... su questo notebook ho tenuto maverick per ragioni... sentimentali... ;-)
<neramarea> ma su quello bello grande e fico ho messo oneiric, non preoccuparti..
<Carlin0> io sto con lucid ...
<vencizon> io sono uscito dal giro dopo che 10.04 (lucid?) mi ha abbandonato di punto in bianco
<neramarea> Carlin0... anche quello c'ho. ;-) BT5 è lucid...
<Carlin0> bt = backtrack ?
<vencizon> neramarea ma sei di Canonical? Li hai tutti :D
<vencizon> ho chiamato il netbook Yoda e il fisso Chewbecca. Sono nerd? :D
<neramarea> Carlin0 sì. e un giorno imparerò anche ad usarlo. un giorno. lontano.
<Carlin0> ragassuoli passate in chat prima che qualche op ci cazzia
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> appunto...
<vencizon> sorry :)
<neramarea> Carlin0 ho quasi finito di masterizzare. rientro da live.
<Carlin0> ok
<neramarea> bon. son qua. sudo fdisk -l?
<Carlin0> zi
<Carlin0> e vedi che filesystem è in quella partizione
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716445/
<Carlin0> neramarea, ma fedora dove è ?
<neramarea> linux LVM
<Carlin0> dai → sudo blkid
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716447/
<Carlin0> neramarea, non vorrei dire una cazzata ma ho letto da qualche parte che il grub non riconosce tutti i filesystem
<Carlin0> cmq tu ripristina e poi vedi
<neramarea> maverick occupa ca 150 gb, bt5 poco più di 40, fedora poco meno
<neramarea> in effetti l'ho letto anch'io
<neramarea> cmq seguo il wiki passo passo, visto che ho ubuntu su sda1?
<Carlin0> quando dai update-grub lo vedi se te lo riconosce o no
<neramarea> ok
<Carlin0> si salta solo quello dove parla della partizione di boot
<Carlin0> mi sembra sia il 2° paragrafo del punto 4
<neramarea> ok. ho fatto tutto. nessun msg d'errore. vado e rientro.
<Carlin0> ma con update ti riconosce fedora ?
<Carlin0> allora ?
<neramarea_> ok. maverick e bt sono al loro posto. è cambiato lo sfomdo del grub, si sono autorinominate le voci, ma nel complesso è tutto ok. grazie, Carlin0.
<Carlin0> ma fedora la trova o no?
<neramarea_> ora suppongo che vedere Fedora... devo andare su fedora-it...?
<neramarea_> no, di fedora nessuna traccia
<Carlin0> nel grub non c'è la voce ?
<neramarea_> no
<Carlin0> e li non so che dirti ... ma è la storia del filesystem
<Carlin0> btrfs come cacchio si chiama lui
<neramarea_> mh. me l'aspettavo. però dovrebbe essere chiarita, sta storia. da chi gestisce fedoraproject intendo
<neramarea_> i niubbi come me si ritrovano nel pallone perchè vogliono dar fiducia ad un'altra distro, così...
<Carlin0> il problema non è fedora il problema è redhat
<neramarea_> l'open source a pagamento...
<Carlin0> fedora leva i marchi e basta
<neramarea_> ;-)
<Carlin0> ma è novell a sviluppare
<Carlin0> bon vado a farmi uno spuntino :P
<Carlin0> a doping :)
<neramarea_> provo nel loro canale. intanto ti ringrazio, Carlin0. ti devo 2 birre
<Carlin0> di nulla figurati
<cristian> ciao
<vencizon> ciao
<cristian> ciao
<neramarea> gente, ho bisogno d'aiuto. sul canale dedicato nessuno mi risponde... grub2 non vede fedora... cosa diamine devo fare? le guide non sono affatto chiare..
<neramarea> gente, ho bisogno d'aiuto. sul canale dedicato nessuno mi risponde... grub2 non vede fedora... cosa diamine devo fare? le guide non sono affatto chiare..
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-23
<neramarea> gente, qualcuno mi sa spiegare COME aggiungere (e dove) questi comandi? #! /bin/sh -e echo "Adding custom boot entry for Fedora" >&2  cat << EOF menuentry "Fedora Menu Boot" { 	configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub2/grub.cfg } EOF
<neramarea> ops... http://vdfn.altervista.org/2009/12/07/aggiungere-a-grub2-lopzione-per-andare-sul-menu-dellaltro-grub2/
<neramarea> enzotib... almeno tu...
<neramarea> raga... aiuto!!!
<mefistostifile> we infedeli
<mefistostifile> piegativi al volelere del male
<mefistostifile> e!! dai sto scazzo di unity è frutto dei miei demoni :)
<mefistostifile> e che qualcuno maledica mark !!! così che io possa fare il mio dovere !!!
<mefistostifile> !op
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<seawolt> ciao
<seawolt> we nerd del cazzo mi leggete ?
<seawolt> we qund'e che uscite e vi trovate una donna vere,al posto dei pornazzi del web ?
<imprevedibile> cazzo,mi ricordo che nel 2006 si parlava di quanto il chan stesse crescendo e di come non si potesse più parlare degli affari nostri,rendendo il tutto molto più umano e molto meno pretenziozo.ma vedo che dopo sei anni siete messi peggio.36 user di cusi 15 facenti parte di sercver irc ;(
<imprevedibile> una conquista mica da poco ,complimenti ai gestori del chan
<imprevedibile> bella politica avete fatto n questi anni
<imprevedibile> a parte mantenere alto l'ego di alcuni dislessici !
<imprevedibile> cazzo Steeler vedo una  12000/tcp open  cce4x
<imprevedibile> Steeler setta meglio il firewall !
<imprevedibile> alla faccia di linux sicuri,qui dentro è un invito a nozze
<imprevedibile> fai uno npap a sanova
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> qualcuno ha mai usato il programma OpenBVE?
<marker_> è un simulatore di treni
<marker_> l'ho scaricato dal download center..
<marker_> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<marker_> ma OpenBVe non parte, non c'è modo di capire il perchè?
<marker_> non mi da nessun messaggio di errore o altro..
<marker_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<marker_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<marker_> !trivia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trivia'
<nicotano> buongiorno
<marker_> ciao
<Aizram> ciao :D
<marker_> eseguo openbve un programma di simulazione treni non parte ho provato da terminale e mi da questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/716695/
<marker_> o messaggi
<marker_> manca qualcosa l'ho installato sia da downloade center sia da terminale con apt-get install ma non parte
<marker_> sembra che cerca qualche file
<Aizram> marker_, http://trainsimframework.org/use/download_unix.html guarda qui
<Aizram> per ora
<aldos> ciao e buona domenica. come faccio a fare una iso personalizzata basata sulla configurazione attuale dei pacchetti installati?
<Aizram> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization se ho capito bene
<Aizram> o se esiste ancora usi Remastersys
<nicotano> anche questo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/UbuntuCustomizationKit
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<Aizram> comunque aldos sul sito di ubuntu trovi tutto quello che vuoi e anche su google
<aldos> ho cercato e remastersys non è più sviluppato
<aldos> non esiste un programma tipo remastersys per la 11.10?
<aldos> l'UCK prevede di selezionare i pacchetti, io invece vorrei un prog che crei la live partendo dalla mia configurazione
<aldos> ho trovato UCK ma non fa quello che voglio io
<FloodBotIt2> aldos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<aldos> ma cosa ho incollato?!
<jester-> !return | aldos
<ubot-it> aldos: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<aldos> W: Impossibile recuperare http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository/ubuntu/Sources  404  Not Found
<samed87> Buongiorno a tutti
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<marcello1> buona domenica a te, massimo18 :)
<samed87> Oggi tutti a casa ke bello
<alecv> salve a tutti
<alecv> quando installo lubuntu 11.04 il programma di installazione va in crash e mi salva un log, ma non ho capito dove, da inviare a lanunchpad
<alecv> qualcuno ha idea xchè si crasha?
<alecv> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<alecv> jester-,  il programma di installazione di lubuntu 11.04 va in crash durante l'installazione e mi dice di inviare la segnalazione a launchpad
<alecv> tu hai idea del perchè fa crash? :D
<jester-> alecv: controllato mdtsum della iso prima di scaricare?
<jester-> prima di masterizzare*
<alecv> yes, è corretto (verificato con md5sum per win)
<jester-> alecv: va in crash a che punto
<alecv> mi apre la finestra di benvenuto, mi fa scegliere l'ingua la città per l'ora e nome utente e password
<alecv> ma fa crash quando la barra del caricamento è a metà
<jester-> alecv: scheda video?
<alecv> nvidia
<alecv> ma nell'altro pc con la SYS la live è regolarmente partita (ma non l'ho installato)
<alecv> xubuntu 10.04 è installato e funziona bene, ma volevo mettere lubuntu per vedere se a livello di prestazioni migliorasse
<alecv> può essere perchè nei requisiti dell'installazione mi richiede connessione a internet? (riconosce la chiavetta, mi chiede il pin, ma poi non si connette, questo prima di verifixcare i requisiti per l'installazione)
<alecv> se avvio solo la live senza installazione, non carica il motore grafico
<alecv> nessun suggerimento x installare lubuntu 11.04? :)
<jester-> alecv: usare il cd alternate
<alecv> azz ho buttato un cd ;)
<alecv> ok jester-  quindi tu pensi che sia solo un problema di scheda video?
<jester-> alecv: potrebbe darsi
<alecv> x questo dopo che do ok al crash, il desktop lampeggia? (una riga bianca larga appare e scompare a intermittenza)
<jester-> alecv: prova alternate
<jester-> alecv: da cd non riscrivibile
<jester-> che i riscrivibili qualche problema lo danno
<alecv> ok grazie capo
<alecv> no uso cd usa e getta :)
<Sector_> bungiorno, vorrei controlare (magari con un commando dal terminale) le ip dei computer che si collegano sulla mia rete, mi potete aiutare?
<alecv> sto montando l'ultimo disco
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716776/
<alecv> mi dice argomento non valido
<Skrypnyk81> Ciao ragazzi, non riesco connettere la chiavetta dlink dwa-140 su Ubunutu 11.10. Mi può aiutare qualcuno
<alecv> ahhh capito xchè non è una partizione ntfs :)
<metal> buongiorno chi può darmi delle dritte?
<jester-> !qualcuno | metal
<ubot-it> metal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<metal> qualcuno dirmi come posso sbloccare ubuntu?
<jester-> metal: spiega sbloccare
<metal> è fermo in gnu grub e i comandi mi bloccano nella pagina nera di avvio
<alecv> vi saluto
<metal> quella dove lampeggia il trattino per intenderci
<alecv> buona domenica a tutti
<jester-> metal: sa di grub ciucco
<jester-> metal: hai piu di un hd?
<metal> si due
<jester-> metal: prima prova a invertire la sequenza di boot che probabilmente parte quello sbagliato, se non va rimetti a posto e segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<metal> grazie ma come inverto la sequenza?
<jester-> metal: nel bios
<metal> ok
<jester-> metal: o fai l'inverso: prima ripristini su sda e non sda1  2  3 etc. poi se non va provi col boot
<jester-> metal: installazione fresca?
<metal> si
<jester-> metal: fa cosi al reboot?
<metal> avevo aggiornato con 11.10
<jester-> metal: ok allora ripristina poi il boot
<metal> e poi mi è venuto di provare satanic che ha crashato
<metal> durante l'installazione
<jester-> metal: allora quello è. ha installato grub con la conf su satanica e adesso no lo riconosce, ripristina che riparte tutto
<jester-> metal: satanic ti ha fatto lo scherzo da prete
<metal> ma dal grub il ripristino non me lo fà
<metal> ahahaah
<jester-> metal: segui la guida
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<metal> quella del link?
<jester-> eh quale se no
<metal> ok grazie...speriamo
<Skrypnyk81> Mi può aiutare qualcuno.
<Skrypnyk81> Ciao ragazzi, non riesco connettere la chiavetta dlink dwa-140 su Ubunutu 11.10.
<nicotano> salve
<Metallic> salve, ho un problema
<Metallic> non riesco più ad avviare il mio pc (eee pc dell'asus)
<Metallic> mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/716857/
<nicotano> Metallic, cosa hai fatto prima ?
<Metallic> avevo installato jdownload e vuze
<nicotano> Metallic, vedi questo forse ti aiuta http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9496
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, quando si sospende o iberna ubuntu, al riavvio la wifi non funziona più, e non capisco come farla rifiunzionare
<Metallic> nicotano dubito sia quello
<Metallic> il pc ha solo 1 mese di vita
<nicotano> Metallic, probabilmente è stato modificato qualcosa nel grub o nel FS e grub non riesce ad avviare il sistema, vedi se  ripristinando grub risolvi
<nicotano> ! grub | Metallic
<ubot-it> Metallic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Metallic> niente! se inseriesco un qualsiasi comando sudo mi da : /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<nicotano> ripristina grub
<Metallic> nicotano se provo ad avviare la chiavetta ( dentro c'e linux) per ripristinare mi da: SYSLINUX 3.63........COULD NOT FIND THE KERNEL IMAGE: LINUXBOOT:
<Metallic> ps, la chiavetta l'ho creata da un'altro terminale linux
<nicotano> Metallic, come l'hai fatta sta chiavetta?
<nicotano> sei partito da un file immagine ubuntu.iso
<Metallic> si
<nicotano> con quale strumento hai creato la usb
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti
<nicotano> ciao BetaBrain
<Metallic> quello per creare dischi, o usb dal file immagine
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, quando si sospende o iberna ubuntu, al riavvio la wifi non funziona più, e non capisco come farla rifiunzionare
<nicotano> controlla  il file iso con md5sum,  e rifai la chiavetta previa pulitura di  quello che contiene oppura usa dd al posto della gui
<andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti. Ho pasticciato cm remastersys mentre tentevodi fare un backup di ubuntu. Il risultato é che non riesco ad aviare ubuntu e , dopo aver modificato il grub, neanche windows. Prima di impazzire con  una resitallazione totale qualche anima pia riuscirebbe ad aiutarmi.?
<nicotano> ! grub | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<andrea1969> nicotano: ho utlizzato il link.  Vedo nel grub ubuntu ma non windows
<nicotano> andrea1969, avvia in live e ripristina che ti mette a posto anche windows
<bodhibob> andrea1969, guarda se in /boot/grub/ hai un file di nome menu.lst
<andrea1969> nicotano: sono già sulla live ma non vado da nessuna aprte.
<nicotano> bodhibob, menu,.lst è del vecchio grub
<bodhibob> nicotano, mi sa che remastersys usi grub 1
<andrea1969> nicotano: dovrebbe esserci un messagio da term tipo sudo upgrade-grub ma nn ricordo. qualche tempo fa avevo risolto così.
<gian_> come mai non sento il suono d'avvio di ubuntu e altri riguardo il sistema??
<nicotano> andrea1969, leggi la pagina wiki
<ivan-de-felice> ragazzi un aiuto a fare andare 5.1 correttamente??????
<nicotano> ivan-de-felice,  ??
<ivan-de-felice> ViaVT1708S dopo l'istallazione dei driver mi va solo la cassa centrale
<ivan-de-felice> Ha solo bug 11.10
<ivan-de-felice> Riuscite a dare una mano??????
<nicotano> ivan-de-felice,  vedi qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround
<ivan-de-felice> ma non esiste un cavolo di programma come gnome mixer x 5.1 su 11.10
<nicotano> ivan-de-felice, lancia alsamixer da terminale e abilita i vari canali
<andrea1969> nicotano: ho dato un occhiata anche al primo wiki ma digitndo sudo-update ricevo un errore (is /dev mounted?)
<ivan-de-felice> si grazie,ma come si attivano??????
<nicotano> freccette su giu e m per togliere mute se c'è
<nicotano> andrea1969, avvia in live e ripristina
<ivan-de-felice> ti voglio bene grazie......è 3 ore tento di capire i tasti stragrazie
<nicotano> ;)
<ivan-de-felice> e per passare da un canale all altro???? no che non va,cosi mi alza solo master
<nicotano> ferccia destra sinistra ti sposti sui canali
<ivan-de-felice> ah......forse ci sono........
<nicotano> alza pcm surround
<nicotano> front center etc etc
<nicotano> ivan-de-felice, funziona anche F1 per help :)
<max_sme_> vorrei capire xche quando inserisco le cuffie sento solamente una parte soltanto.....
<max_sme_> ho provato ad aprire kmix ma non si apre.....
<ivan-de-felice> si ho visto....grazie tanto non lo sapevo......
<ivan-de-felice> sei grande si che va.........
<gian_> ragazzi qualcuno sa come fare?
<sbubba> gian_, che?
<clakes> maledetto gnome shell... si mangia tutte le scorciatoie globali del tipo Super+...  =(
<TIP88> gnome shell sucks
<clakes> ma anche un po' meno
<clakes> "but also no"  =)
<TIP88> sono italiano :P
<TIP88> preferisco wmfs e openbox
<gian_> non riesco a sentire i suoni di ubuntu quando si avvia, anche se la scheda audio funziona
<clakes> heh.. a scanso d'equivoci
<clakes> non so.. TIP88 ... non li ho mai provati
<TIP88> provali ;)
<clakes> che vantaggi avrebbero?
<TIP88> velocità e leggerezza
<clakes> che non fanno mai male, in effetti
<antonio_> quando esco da mozilla firefo e poi magari rientro mi da sempre questo avviso.Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.devo sempre riavviare il pc
<andrea1969_> salve. avrei bisogno di postare un immagine. potreste indicarmi il ink da utilizare?
<antonio_> comunque un salve a tutti è sottointeso
<bodhibob> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andrea1969_> sto provando a reistllare ubuntu in una partizione dedicata. mi da un errore http://imagebin.org/180428. sapete come posso risolvere?
<antonio_> ok nessuno risponde esco e riprovo più tardi ciao a tutti
<laura_> ciao a tutti ... ho un problema. Su un pc avevo ubuntu, non mi piaceva così mi hanno suggerito di installare Kubuntu ... solo che in avvio ho uno schermo tutto nero... come devo fare?
<laura_> mi va bene anche tornare a ubuntu .. basta che funziona
<andrea1969_> laura_: non sono un esperto ma magari può esserti utile questo link http://www.geekissimo.com/2008/10/29/come-disinstallare-kubuntu-mantenendo-ubuntu/
<laura_> enzotib ci sei?
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho installato sopcast ma funziona solo da terminale..
<parik70> salve a tutti :-)=
<parik70> :-)
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> avete mai usato sopcast su ubuntu?
<marker_> io ho trovato un pacchetto deb l'ho installato ma funziona solo da terminal
<Panaclerio_> Ho aggiornato alla 11.10 ed ho perso tutte le macro di calc. Dove vengono salvate da openoffice?
<nicotano> buonasera
<Panaclerio_> Ho aggiornato alla 11.10 ed ho perso tutte le macro di calc. Dove vengono salvate da openoffice?
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, guarda nella tua home se non hai formatto devi avere una directory nascosta .LibreOffice o .OpenOffice
<gikbuntu> HAi già guardato sotto ~/.LibreOffice
<gikbuntu> EDIT: nicotano mi ha anticipato
<nicotano> Panaclerio, una dir script dovrebbe essere
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ho Libreoffice
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ma non riesco a trovarle
<nicotano> Panaclerio, hai formattato la home ?
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, no
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, non capisco perchè siano sparite
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, hai sempre la dir nascosta .Libreoffice nella tua home ?
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, si, ma con solo la macro "standard"
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, quelle che crei tu dovrebbero stare sempre nel tuo profilo utente
<sonny_> ciao a tutti
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ho cercato nella cartella basic
<sonny_> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi in linea?
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ma non so neanche che estensione dovrei cercare
<Brutus-> Ciao, vorrei installare il java platform plugin per firefox. Potete guidarmi o darmi il link ad un tutorial aggiornato (non die 3 versioni fa)? g
<sonny_> in ubuntu 11.10 vedo le altre partizioni in sola lettura. come faccio?
<nicotano> Panaclerio,  hai guardato nella dir Scripts
<gikbuntu> sonny, forse è un problema di fstab
<sonny_> cioè?
<gikbuntu> MI posti la riga con la quale monti le partizioni?
<gikbuntu> (se le monti in automatico)?
<sonny_> le monto dalla cartella. a video
<gikbuntu> ok
<sonny_> clicco sull'icona della partizione e basta
<gikbuntu> capito
<gikbuntu> Digita a terminale "cat /etc/mtab" e riportami la riga che contiene la tua partizione
<sonny_> su permessi è attivo Accedere ai file e non posso modificarlo
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, guardo
<gikbuntu> sonny,  Digita a terminale "cat /etc/mtab" e riportami la riga che contiene la tua partizione
<sonny_> /dev/sdb6 /media/Multimedia ntfs ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, script vuota,
<gikbuntu> Ok, la hai montata in sola lettura
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, mi sembra che su un forum sia nella cartella standar
<sonny_> no
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ma c'ho solo due file .xlb, possibile?
<sonny_> puo essere un problema legato a gparted?
<nicotano> Panaclerio,  non so altro scaricati questa FAQ  che di sicuro hai la soluzione  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooodocs/files/FAQ%20i-a.c.s.o/OpenOffice3%20Soluzioni%20a%20raccolta/
<gikbuntu> Allora la ha montata da solo...strano...
<sonny_> puo essere un problema legato a gparted?
<gikbuntu> aspetta che mi faccio venire in mente qualcosa
<nicotano> Panaclerio, potrebbe essere, da me è vuota perchè non ho creato macro
<gikbuntu> No, non penso che gparted c'entri, Hai giocato ultimamente con gparted?
<sonny_> si, ho modificato partizioni
<sonny_> forse basta un restart?
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ho cercato di recuperare file con photorec, ora vedo che esce
<gikbuntu> Non hai ancora riavviato il pc? Prova a riavviarlo. Io sono sempre quà
<sonny_> ok
<sonny_> comunque: "risorse del computer" in ubuntu 11.10 non esiste piu?
<gikbuntu> No, esiste
<gikbuntu> Te lo devi andare a cercare
<polpoext> buona sera avrei un prob. con pulseaudio server - 11.10 Non comunicano e usanto pulseaudio preference non posso far nulla tutto in freeze grigio ... qualche idea ?
<gikbuntu> Sulla scrivania, vai in alto (se usi unity) e sotto Vai=> Computer dovresti trovarlo (o qualcosa di simile)
<sonny_> e come ci si arriva? dall'esplora cartelle non c'è il tasto Home
<gikbuntu> Non dall'esplora cartelle. Dalla scrivania
<alnuvola> buonasera qulacuno sa dove posso trovare supporto per gambas in italiano ??
<sonny_> non esiste
<alnuvola> :(
<nicotano> alnuvola, so che esiste un forum o qualcosa di simile cerca con google
<octy> sonny_, vai → computer
<Brutus-> Per favore, ho un gran bisogno di installare il java platform plugin per firefox e non so come fare. Suggerimenti?
<gikbuntu> cosa non esiste?
<octy> da qualsiasi posto dove ci sia nautilus gikbuntu =\
<sonny_> computer
<alnuvola> nicotano già ho provato ma nn c'è quello che cerco
<nicotano> Brutus-, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras previa abilitazione sorgenti software partners ubuntu
<alnuvola> SHELL "sudo apt-get update" FOR READ
<alnuvola> sbaglio qualcosa nella stringa
<gikbuntu> sonny: torna sulla scrivania (il desktop) spopstati sulla barra in alto verso la destra, vai sotto vai=> Computer
<nicotano> !chat | alnuvola, chiedi di là forse qualcuno sa dirti
<ubot-it> alnuvola, chiedi di là forse qualcuno sa dirti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> ok provo in chat grazie nicotano
<nicotano> ;)
<sonny_> ok, riavviato il pc
<sonny_> non cambia niente
<sonny_> non posso scrivere in nessuna partizione
<nicotano> sonny_, evidentemente è montato read only
<sonny_> Impossibile cambiare i permessi di «Foto2»: Errore nell'impostare i permessi: File system in sola lettura
<sonny_> come faccio?
<sonny_> ho tutte le partizioni in sola lettura
<nicotano> sonny_,  si tratta di un disco esterno ?
<bodhibob> sonny_, hai installato gparted e lo hai usato
<nicotano> !partizioni | sonny_
<ubot-it> sonny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<bodhibob> se facevi  da live non capitava
<barby> sonny_, probabilmente c'è stato qualche errore prima del riavvio ed al riavvio ha montato in readonly
<gikbuntu> sonny, da terminale "mount --rw /dev/sdb6 /media/Multimedia"
<Bobbix> Salve (buona domenica a tutti)... ho un problemino annoso con Wine e vorrei capirci di più. Come mai Wine crea sempre DUE gruppi "Progrgammi" nel menu? E' possibile dirgli su quale dei due andare a creare i link?
<sonny_> ok provo
<Bobbix> Nel primo gruppo (peesistente) c'è il solito notepad, nel secondo c'è tutto quello che installo a nuovo, non so se sono stato chiaro.
<sonny_> mount --rw /dev/sdb6 /media/Multimedia
<Bobbix> Ora ho disinstallato wine, e l'ho reinstallato (da synaptic) ora ha spesso di creare voci nel menu Programmi, come se avesse perso i collegamenti.
<sonny_> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdb6 è già montato su /media/Multimedia
<Bobbix> Se qualcuno si è stancato di questo problema e l'ha risolto... magari mi può aiutare, grazie !
<bodhibob> !chat | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bobbix> E vabbè... pensavo che si potesse chiedere qua per wine... (qua cos'è rimasto solo il kernel immagino  :-)  )
<Bobbix> Grazie ciao
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, sai che non ho ancora capito dove salva libreoffice le macro
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, io do per scontato nella home user ma vai a capire in che forma
<sonny_> chi mi aiuta con fstab?
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, in quella raccolta di FAQ niente ?
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, dicono nella cartella basic
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, no niente nelle faq
<nicotano> sorry ;(
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ho fatto un piccola macro, salvata e sono andato a vedere se trovato un file aggiornato
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ma non ho trovato niente
<sonny_> UUID=d1775fb0-8774-48da-ac05-723bd5a56129 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sonny_> c'è qualcosa di sbagliato?
<nicotano> Panaclerio, se c'è roba in opt o in usr/share
<Panaclerio_> nicotano, ma secondo te che estensione può avere?=
<nicotano> sonny_, quello è il file system di root
<sonny_> si, va bene?
<nicotano> Panaclerio_, bho
<nicotano> sonny_, ok
<nicotano> sonny_, occhio però che dopo remount va spazio poi -ro
<jester-> nicotano: che occhio
<nicotano> sonny_,  no no mi ha ingannato il terminale
<nicotano> è ok
<nicotano> è l'occhio mio che non funza
<sonny_> ok
<sonny_> ed è normale che non vedo le altre partizioni da qui?
<sonny_> vedo solo quella system e quella di swap
<nicotano> sonny_, se le monta al volo non stanno in fstab, altrimenti le fai montare tu e scrivi la riga per ogni partizione da montare
<sonny_> improvvisamente adesso vedo tutte le altre partizioni sia in lettura che scrittura
<sonny_> cos'era successo???!!??!
<pikaciu> io ho un problema con l'automount del floppy
<sonny_> cos'è un floppy?
<sonny_> :)
<pikaciu> solo da root nautilus lo monta
<pikaciu> :P
<pikaciu> sono l'orgoglioso proprietario di un IBM NetVista
<pikaciu> anybody ???
<roboso> Ciaooooo ho fatot l'aggiornamento a ubuntu nuovo ma mi chiedevo se c'e un modo per tornare a usare lo stile interfaccia vecchia e non usare unity
<pikaciu> si c'è ma non mi ricordo
<pikaciu> googla
<jester-> pikaciu: forse serve aggiungere l'utente al gruppo non ricordo quale
<pikaciu> gruppo floppy
<pikaciu> ma c'è già
<jester-> pikaciu: hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo?
<pikaciu> si
<jester-> pikaciu: fa vedere cosa riponde: groups
<pikaciu> è stano perchè dopo il mount da root posso smontare come utente
<pikaciu> moment...
<jester-> roboso: installa gnome-session-fallback poi scegli al logie, le barre le paciocchi cliccandole con alt-destro
<pikaciu> uid=1000(sabayon) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),4(adm),6(disk),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),104(fuse),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<jester-> roboso: e anche gnome-shell
<jester-> pikaciu:  nel terminale groups risponde in quel modo?
<pikaciu> root adm disk dialout cdrom floppy tape video plugdev users fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<pikaciu> sorry... :P
<jester-> pikaciu: lo hai dato da root il comando
<pikaciu> no
<pikaciu> lo do da root ?
<jester-> pikaciu: il tuo user si chiama root?
<pikaciu> no
<pikaciu> sabayon
<jester-> pikaciu: e come mai c'è per primo root e non l'user
<pikaciu> non so
<jester-> pikaciu: come dire che stai usando sabayon?
<pikaciu> si
<pikaciu> il nome sabayon... non il sistema
<pikaciu> ora sono con ubuntu
<jester-> pikaciu: a parte che questo è un canale dedicato esclusivamente ad ubuntu, che ne sappiamo come è combinato sabayon
<pikaciu> ti ho detto che è solo il nome non il sistema :|
<pikaciu> ora sono con ubuntu
<jester-> pikaciu: togli user da root e riassegnagli sabayon
<pikaciu> .......
<jester-> pikaciu:  sudo adduser sabayon sabayon
<jester-> pikaciu:  sudo deluser sabayon root
<pikaciu> ok
<pikaciu> now ?
<jester-> pikaciu: now log out and log in from gnome session
<pikaciu> nisba
<jester-> pikaciu: fa vedere groups
<pikaciu> root adm disk dialout cdrom floppy tape video plugdev users fuse lpadmin admin sambashare sabayon
<jester-> pikaciu: copiami anche il prompt del terminale
<pikaciu> sabayon@sabayon:~$
<jester-> pikaciu: sudo deluser sabayon root
<pikaciu> usr/sbin/deluser: The user `sabayon' is not a member of group `root'
<jester-> pikaciu: poi riavvia e dagli in pasto un altro floppy
<pikaciu> ok
<jester-> pikaciu: non si capisce perchè sei nel gruppo root e non ti toglie, sempre che tu stia usando ubuntu
<jester-> pikaciu: non si capisce perchè sei nel gruppo root e non ti toglie, sempre che tu stia usando ubuntu
<pikaciu> uffa ... certo che è ubuntu
<jester-> ho forti dubbi
<jester-> pikaciu: usa la gui allora
<pikaciu> .... come te lo dimostro ????
<jester-> pikaciu: ok se non monta no so cosa altro dirti
<pikaciu> non è che non monta ... ho detto che non auto-monta
<jester-> pikaciu: se la fa da root, come fai a loggarti come root se usi ubuntu
<pikaciu> sudo nautilus
<pikaciu> non loggato solo nautilus
<jester-> pikaciu: prendi in giro?
<pikaciu> no... perchè ?
<jester-> pikaciu: ti logghi con user sabayon?
<pikaciu> si
<pikaciu> cosa ho fatto ?
<jester-> pikaciu: infili il floppy e  pari nautilus e sinistra compare il floppy?
<pikaciu> si come superutente però
<pikaciu> usando sudo
<jester-> che da sudo nautilus compaiono solo i device montati che mi risulti
<jester-> pikaciu: che ubuntu stai usando
<pikaciu> non so questo ...  ti dico che auto monta il floppino
<pikaciu> 10.10 maverick
<jester-> pikaciu: nautilus non automonta nulla
<jester-> pikaciu: al massimo clicchi il device nella finestra a sinistra e lo monta
<pikaciu> quando avvio nautilus con sudo mi fa apparire l'icona del dischetto già montato
<pikaciu> no
<pikaciu> lo monta già
<jester-> ma i dev smontati  in nautilus da sudo non compaiono
<jester-> pikaciu: balle che lo monta gia per conto suo
<pikaciu> al primo avvio di nautilus sembra di si -
<jester-> pikaciu: non è la policy ubuntu se lo monta da solo
<pikaciu> ho trafficato con sysctl
<pikaciu> non so...
<jester-> pikaciu: se hai cannibalazzato il sistema e non ti sei salvato file è dura capire
<pikaciu> ho aggiunto solo in fondo  usermount=1
<jester-> rimetti come prima
<pikaciu> vfs.usemount=1
<pikaciu> ok
<ribicki> \server irc.mioprofilo.it
<ribicki>  /server irc.mioprofilo.it
<sonny_> si puo installare photoshop cs5 su ubuntu 11.10?
<alecv> Finalmente proverò ubuntu 11.10 ho un acer con adm sempron 1.8ghz ram 1.25 gb e 60 gb di hd, avete consigli su eventuali opzioni nell installazione?
<alecv> La scheda grafica è una ati raendon
<alecv> Ciao jester
<jester-> ciao
<alecv> Ho resuscitato un acer aspire 3050 e sto installando ubuntu 11 :)
<alecv> Nn vedo l ora che finisca di installare
<alecv> Jester- c è una applicazione di ubuntu x capire se la scheda madre possa essere bruciata o quasi? Questo portatile nn si accendeva da un anno
<alecv> Come posso testarla?
<jester-> alecv: se il pc parte già è buona, poi vedrai se funzano usb e dev integrati vari
<alecv> E perche non c è stato verso di farlo accendere un anno fa? Si era preso un anno di aspettativa? :)
<alecv> La scheda wirless l ha riconosciuta mentre preparava l installazione ma ho preferito usare il cavo di rete x installare
<jester-> alecv: si vede che si è stagionato
<alecv> In che senso? :) la proprietaria era disperata, me lo ha dato
<alecv> Una volta partiva e 10 non si avviava
<jester-> alecv: magari era winzoz inciucato
<alecv> Ma ho formattato. Misteri
<jester-> appunto
<alecv> La licenza d uso di ubuntu è gratuita anche x uso business?
<jester-> alecv: certo che si
<alecv> Quindi la finanza non può dire nulla?
<jester-> certo che no
<alecv> Con la versione server posso avviare grafico?
<Digiu> ciao jester, mi dai un consiglio? sto acquistando in questo momento un imac e sono indeciso tra trackpad e magicmouse
<Digiu> scusate l'offtopic
<Digiu> :)
<jester-> alecv: lo devi installare xorg ma che te ne fai di un server su un portatile, e comunque per casa va benissimmo anche la desktop
<alecv> No jester voglio mettere un server in ufficio
<jester-> Digiu: ciumbia l'imac, boh è questione di gusti, del magic dicono bene
<Digiu> certo che il trackpad è na figata
<alecv> X spostare dominio posta e altri servizi condivisi
<Digiu> ok
<alecv> Digiu sul pc avevo un trackball
<Digiu> si ho preso anche il macbookpro come ti dicevo....
<jester-> Digiu: mi hanno detto che i mouse mac hanno dei comportamenti strani,
<alecv> Logic una bomba
<Digiu> si ho letto varie recensioni negative su questo mouse touch....
<jester-> Digiu: io propenderei per il tack che i mouse vanno bene un po tutti
<Digiu> per quanto riguarda il trackpad dicono che sia  molto valido a parte che stanca un po il polso
<Digiu> infatti
<jester-> Digiu: e visto che non hai problemi di spesa uno te lo danno l'altro lo compri
<Digiu> poi spero che con fusion e ubuntu non ci siano problemi....
<alecv> Jester il mio mouse macc ha un tasto solo ma funziona bene nn ha nulla di strano
<jester-> Digiu: funza bene il fusion, meglio che quello linux e winzoz
<Digiu> jester dopo l acquisto di imac mbp e ip4s mi sa che dovrò divorziare
<jester-> Digiu: hihihi
<alecv> Quindi se metto un server ubuntu in azienda, ha l interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> Digiu: bisogna comprare qualcosa anche alla convivente
<alecv> X esempio un brillocco
<jester-> alecv: di default non ce l'ha ma è installabile
<Digiu> a lei gli ho ceduto il vecchio 3gs ( il 4 me lo sono venduto) ma sembra che non gli interessi piu di tanto
<Digiu> :)
<jester-> alecv: metterai un gestore grafico minimo
<alecv> Ok jester- ma è difficile impostarlo come server di posta e hosting x il mio sito?
<jester-> Digiu: il 4s è gia negli store?
<Digiu> si puo gia acquistare
<Digiu> tempoi di consegna 7-10 giorni
<jester-> alecv: non ho mai pacioccato coi server  ma tutto si impara
<alecv> Si è nei store
<alecv> Io pacciocco solo con lo spazio hosting linux di aruba, credo che sarà lo stesso in ubuntu
<jester-> Digiu: io do la colpa che passo il vecchio ai nipoti cosi la nona sta buona
<pikaciu> jester_ : hidden autorun xploit
<pikaciu> jester_ : hidden autorun exploit
<jester-> alecv: chiedi a remix_tj la doc e qualche dritta
<Digiu> ehehehe
<alecv> Ok grazie jester-
<jester-> alecv: o anche a filo1234, sono due sysadmin
<alecv>  digiu se ero la tua compagna e mi regalavi il 3gs ti lasciAVo :)
<Digiu> ahahahaha
<pikaciu> jester-: forse ho capito... si dovrebbe trattare di un autorun exploit
<jester-> alecv: sembra strano ma se hai un qualcosa apple non ti viene di prendere il nuovo per forza
<alecv> Spendi migliaia di euri x i tuoi mac e poi gli appioppi il rici clo ;)
<pikaciu> ma non so come ci è arrivato
<alecv> Jester- il mac me lo hanno regslato un power pc 4
<jester-> alecv: avessi una compagna che mi passa il 4 perché a preso altro non mi lamenterei
<Digiu> dai ma il 3gs è ancora un'ottimo terminale :)
<jester-> Digiu: molto buono
<jester-> infatti resisto
<jester-> il 4s con procio di ipad 2 dovrebbe essere una bestia
<jester-> ipad2 fa impressione
<alecv> Forza italia al posto di smaltire i vecchi mac ce li ha donati (cosi oltre a non pagare un euro di smaltimento, si sono pure lavati la coscienza )
<Digiu> io non ho resistito, ma consiglierei di aspettare il 5
<jester-> dicono che il 5 sarà un'altra rivoluzione
<Digiu> appunto...
<Digiu> sicuramente sarà così
<jester-> che sarà molto sbeffeggiata e poi copiata
<alecv> Io se devo spender 1000 € x un mac, mi sento male :)
<jester-> come da prassi
<Digiu> dicono in un restyling simile all'air
<Digiu> anche l'air è bellissimo...io ho preferito ancora il macbookpro
<Digiu> per via della potenza di calcolo
<jester-> Digiu: ios5 anche sul 3gs ha piazzato cose carine
<Digiu> ma dicono che abbia prestazioni di tutto rispetto
<Digiu> si si, pure io ho montato il 5
<Digiu> sul 3gs
<Digiu> e anche jail visto che era un vecchio boot
<jester-> va bè vado a cena
<alecv> Io sono x il sofyware libero android+linux
<Digiu> buonappetito allora
<alecv> :)
<alecv> Buon appetito jester
<Digiu> sul soft libero hai ragione..
<alecv> 3
<alecv> 2
<alecv> 1
<alecv> E...
<jester-> alecv: tranquillo che samsung e gogol, visto che hanno speso, ne hanno blindato parti importanti di android
<alecv> Ubuntu 11!!!
<alecv> Jester- xda esiste apposta :)
<alecv> È fighissimo ubuntu 11.10!!!
<Digiu> alecv, si carino
<Digiu> mi ha dato un po di problemi sull'audio appena uscito
<Digiu> poi hanno risolto con gli ultimi update
<alecv> Io appena installato abituato con xubuntu 10.04 :)
<alecv> Oddio dove trovo il gestore dei driver
<Digiu> ehehe
<Digiu> della scheda video?
<alecv> Non trova i driver della scheda wirless
<Digiu> quella a me l'ha riconosciuta subito, unici driver che ho installato sono quelli nvidia
<alecv> E ora nn mi funziona nemmeno il touchpad
<alecv> Che du O.o
<Digiu> lol
<alecv> Ora che gli si pia? Navigo solo con tastiera
<alecv> (chatto da android)
<Digiu> riavvia
<alecv> Control alt canc? Come riavvio
<alecv> Come vedo i driver mancanti?
<Brutus-> alecv, sudo lshw -html > hw.html
<alecv> Brutus cosa è
<Brutus-> alecv, nel file hw.html i paragrafi in rosso non hanno il driver.
<alecv> Cioe?
<Brutus-> alecv, nel file hw è elencato l'hardware del tuo pc. I paragrafi scritti in rosso rappresentano l'hw senza driver
<alecv> Dove lo trovo il terminale? Ubuntu 11 non ha la clasdica barra
<Brutus-> alecv, ctrl + alt + t
<alecv> Lshw comando nn trovato
<Brutus-> alecv, l minuscola?
<alecv> Si fatto
<alecv> E ora?
<Brutus-> alecv, se hai eseguito il comando, sarà stato creato il file hw.html. Che ne dici di dargli un'occhiata?
<alecv> Flash memory è rosso
<alecv> Nn so che sia
<alecv> E la scheda di rete è scritto in solvenza (wirless)
<alecv> Che èflash memory
<Guest9110> ciao, ho un problema con un vecchio disco, avevo installato lindvr, ora voglio mettere ubuntu ma ho dei file in sola lettura che non riesco a formattare(1,14Gb) ed in questo modo non mi fà installare ubuntu.
<andrea1> come faccio a formattare chiavetta usb con ubntu 11.10
<alecv> Con gparted
<Brutus-> Guest9110, in ubuntu per cambiare i permessi di lettura,scrittura ed esecuzione di un file puoi usare sudo chmod 777 nomefile
<Brutus-> così puoi eliminarlo
<alecv> Brutus ho visto il file html ma non capisco che periferiche sono le flash. Memory stick card
<Guest9110> già provato, ho staccato il disco dal pc e collegato via usb a questo pc, gparted lo formatta, ma alla fine ho sempre 1,14 Gb di spazio usato
<alecv> X formattare la chiavetta puo usare anche gparted
<Brutus-> Guest9110, allora c'è qualcosa di strano. Non so, sorry.
<zenol> salve, sono andata sul pannello di configurazione di compiz, ho scelto il profilo predefinito (quello in uso) e ho cliccato Ripristina i valori predefiniti. Ora è tutto sballato, la barra superiore non ha più nessuna icona e la launchbar è scomparsa del tutto. Come metto a posto? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<zenol> ah ok ho risolto attivando Ubuntu Unity Plugin... quindi nei valori predefiniti non è attivo? Ditemi che senso ha... bah
<Anfora1982> Ciao, ho un problema , ho un sony vaio VNG-CS21S, dopo lo stand-by non funziona piu la tastiera, potete aiutarmi?
<gigirock> Anfora1982, che vuol dire dopo lo stand-by ?
<Anfora1982> dopo la sospensione
<Anfora1982> gigirock hai qualche idea?
<gigirock> ok dopo la sospensione cosa succede rimane sospeso ?
<Anfora1982> no
<Anfora1982> dopo la sospensione quando appare la schermata per digitare la password non funziona la tastiera
<Anfora1982> anche utilizzando la tastiera virtuale per scrivere la password
<Anfora1982> quando si rientra continua a non funzionare fino al riavvio del PC
<Anfora1982> non capisco se mi stai aiutando oppure no? giusto per sapere , nel caso fosse un no torno in un altro momento.
<Anfora1982> :'(
<michelefreschi> come migro accaunt e messaggi da evolution a thunderbird?
<Steeler> michelefreschi, penso che non si può fare, ti conviene mettere evolution
<Carlin0> michelefreschi, da thunderbird menu strumenti → importa
<michelefreschi> non fa niente
<michelefreschi> forse deve analizzare il contenuto delle cartelle?
<Brutus-> Ciao, non so come mai ma il link /lib64/libc.so.6 è rotto link(broken) potete aiutarmi ad aggiustartlo?
<fritz91> salve a tutti, sapreste indicarmi un comando per abilitare la mia scheda video nvidia (dando sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  come indicato nel supporto ufficiale non funziona)
<fritz91> aiutatemi per favore!!! non so più dove sbattere la testa
<X220> ciao, sto provando a installare ubuntu per via non canonica overo via WUBI appena scaricato da Canonical invece che via usb e ho notato che l'installer si blocca a download zero bytes dopo un po'. Sapete di problemi del server di Canonical? Grazie anticipate
<X220> nevermind, al secondo tentativo il download e' andato veloce
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-15
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<massy> salveeeeeeee
<newbie|2> ciao
<newbie|2> a tutto
<jester-> e di più
<vlt> Ciao.
<newbie|2> esiste una distro lmail server inux  che abbia rubrica condivisa come exchange?
<newbie|2> linux
<newbie|2> magari un qualcosa da mettere su ubuntu
<jester-> newbie|2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution/Exchange
<newbie|2> si parla di server jester-
<jester-> newbie|2: server linux to exange?
<newbie|2> chiedevo se esisteva un server linux con la rubrica condivisa
<newbie|2> tipo quella di microsoft exchange
<jester-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680569
<newbie|2> cittadel ora guardo
<newbie|2> ottimo
<newbie|2> grazie
<massy> una piccola domanda: come faccio a vedere l'ip del mio pc, in windows il comando era ipconfig, ma qua su linux ubuntu?
<OverMe> ifconfig
<massy> terminale?
<OverMe> ?
<massy> comando  da lanciare nel terminale??
<Steeler> massy, si
<massy> ok fatto mi restituisce tutto
<massy> grazie
<massy> altra piccola domanda: esiste un sistema in ubuntu per bypassare gli offuscamenti per il mondo p2p? insomma per farlo andare piu veloce  di adesso
<jester-> mule dovrebbe essere dotato dell'apposito cazzillo
<jester-> amule*
<massy> si
<nannes> già ^^ Poi massy dipende da quale tipo di "offuscamento" sei soggetto  lol
<massy> ma ho provato a scaricare una song e va a 2k
<massy> ho controllato, ed è gia offuscato
<nannes> Beh è tutto relativo .. considera anche le fonti
<jester-> massy: dipende da quante punti ti passano il file
<massy> infatti dipende da tante cose
<massy> non dipende da ubuntu ma dal mio gestore che a monte blocca il traffico p2p
<nannes> ah sì? che tipo di blocco fa? E che provider è?
<massy> il provider si chiama linkem
<massy> che tipo di blocco ha? non so cme si chiama, ma da winmx upload a 3k
<massy> da amule download max a 5k
<massy> piu di cos' non ti fa andare
<massy> ieri ho scaricato un film da mirc, per esempio, e andavo a 900k
<nannes> Devi offuscare il traffico .. cifrare la connessione .. aprire le porte del modem/router .. usare gli openDNS .. e trovare i server emule giusti
<nannes> nonchè impostare i parametri di connessione su emule
<nannes> e abilitare contemporaneamente le reti  KAD  e  ed2k
<massy> wow
<massy> ahahaha arabo ahahahaha
<nannes> massy: fai tutto dalle impostazioni di emule .. a parte le porte del router e gli open DNS
<nannes> *aMule - Siamo su linux   xD
<massy> gli open dns son quelli di google, l'abbiamo gia visto
<massy> allora le porte aperte sono:4662tcp e 4672 udp ma se devo cambiarle, lo faccio
<nannes> no gli open dns non sono quelli di google :) sono altri .. che io ad esempio preferisco anche a quelli di google
<nannes> !opendns | massy
<ubot-it> massy: Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<massy> nannes: getting dns e mi porta su un form da compilare, sicuro che non devo pagare niente?
<dod> perche' non piazzi i dns direttamente nel router e fine li?
<massy> ok provo
<nannes> massy: ovviamente quello che ha detto dod funziona se e solo se nella tua rete LAN usi DHCP (indirizzi IP automatici, non statici ma dinamici)
<massy> si nannes, uso dhcp automatico
<massy> e ho fatto devo riavviare router??
<nannes> yep
<massy> yep = si? ho messo questi dns: 208.67.222.222   208.67.222.220   208.67.220.220
<massy> definito utente, perche in default c'erano da ISP
<_matteo> ragazzi un aiuto
<_matteo> non sento più l'audio
<_matteo> che faccio?
<nannes> _matteo, servono info specifiche sull'audio. Installa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'Multimedia|Audio|Sound|AC97|EMU';sudo aplay -l;cat /proc/asound/car*/co*|grep Codec;amixer;}|pastebinit
 * nannes 's lucky! (per fortuna ho i comandi già pronti lol .. a riscriverli ogni volta mi sparo)
<_matteo> nannes, ok procedo
<_matteo> nannes, ok ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280916/
<_matteo> comunque le casse sono usb non pci...
<nannes> casse usb .. :S
<nannes> che brutta scelta
<_matteo> nannes, hai dato un'occhiata?
<_matteo> oppure do un altro comando
<_matteo> ??
<angel> news nvidia optimus?
<_matteo> nannes, CI SEI?
<uno-> ciao a tutti
<uno-> salve a nannes devo chiedergli scuse
<uno-> sono quello che non gli apcie gnome 3
<massy> salve a tutti
<massy> nannes: ho fatto tutto, cambiato dns, riavviato  router, riavviato ubuntu, provato a scaricare una song da amule, ho visto leggero miglioramento, da 3k a 16k
<uno-> dunque, nll'ordine:  ho installato dal sito apposito MATE in Ubuntu 12.04 - unity;  l'ho provato epr 5 minuti soli;  ho detto a me stesso ma guarda come fa  pena;  ho fatto reboot in Unity e mi ha cambiato sia la risoluzione del video e la posizione di output del monitor, ...
<uno-> .... il video lo cambia proprio fisicamente, devo andare nelle impotazioni del monitor interne e cambiare da li' la posizione del display, uso Nvidia gefroce GTX e un monito lcd Philips
<uno-> monito: qualche aiutino in proposito ?
<uno-> ah: dimentico di dire che dopo,  ho disinstallato tramite Synaptic  tutto MATE  e cancellato il repository relativo dalla lista.
<uno-> qualche idea felice ??
<nannes> certo
<uno-> cia e scusa
<nannes> inizia ad aprire il terminale ihi
<uno-> nannes avevi ragione fa schifo mate
<nannes> uno-: Quindi vuoi gnome 2 oppure vuoi provare gnome3 ?
<uno-> e' pegiore di gnme fall back
<uno-> sono in 3con unity sig
<uno-> il 3
<uno-> mi cambia il monitor  il video...
<nannes> ottimo .. se vuoi fare un altro passo, toglierei unity per mettere gnome-shell
<uno-> prima di mate tutto funzionav
<uno-> coem togliere unity?
<uno-> che ottengo scus a?
<nannes> Sicuramente avere una shell migliore (gnome) che è originale di gnome, invece di avere una specie di ibrido. In più ha degli applet di configurazione molto più completi di quelli di unity
<nannes> insomma se vuoi avere unity buono come gnome-shell, dovresti installare una lista di pacchetti .... ma a quel punto, fai prima a mettere gnome-shell, no?
<uno-> ecco la specifica precisa ! Versione 12.04 (precise) 32 bit  - GNOME 3.4.2 - Kernel Linux 3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<nannes> uno-: altrimenti, visto che sembri un "2d Guy", al tuo posto proverei lxde4 che è fantastico
<nannes> Decidi tu
<uno-> ma la mia domanda di aiutino era un altra,
<hallino1> Hola!
<uno-> cambai al risolozione ogni volta che lo spengo e riaccendo
<uno-> prima di mate no
<uno-> ho disintallato tutto
<nannes> !enter| uno-
<ubot-it> uno-: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<uno-> vabbe' mi son espresso amel ma si capisce il mio probelma ??  cerco aiuto
<nannes> uno-: se mi ascolti ti aiuto
<nannes> inizia togliendo unity e mettendo un altra shell (o un altro de al posto di gnome) .. poi continua il mio troubleshooting :P
<uno-> ceh dici forse torno piu' tardi e' emglio? sta sera ? che ne dici ? nn saprei che rispondere cosi' su 2 piedi
<nannes> è così semplice ... se ti piaceva mate, allora sei un tipo da lxde
<nannes> e poi c'è sempre il modo di reinstallare , non è mica per sempre
<nannes> se ti fidi di me (come NON ti sei fidato l'altra volta)
<uno-> no ho provato, ma nn mi paice pe niente; e' peggio di fallback, torno styasera che dici ?
<uno-> stasera
<nannes> uno-: spè prima ti faccio vedere uno screen
<nannes> di lxde configurato da me
<uno-> esisite una guida su wiki per fare coem dici tu ? sul web ?
<nannes> perchè se ti piaceva mate, allora lxde è il paradiso
<pitzalone> dovrei installare un touch screen della dell. idee per l'installazione?
<uno-> nooooooooo nn mi paice mate pe nulla
<uno-> vorrei uno gnome  bello e stabile che nn dai nessuna noia e problema
<uno-> il 3  che dici??
<nannes> uno-: lxde è stabilissimo
<pitzalone> nannes: mi sai dire qualcosa?
<nannes> uno-:  comunque non capisco se sei un po' scemo  o se cerchi di prendermi in giro (sottolineo CERCHI perchè non ci riusciresti xD)
<uno-> ok ci si sente piu tardi ok ??
<nannes> Eri così convinto di MATE l'altra sera .. dicevi di averli provati tutti e mate era il migliore
<uno-> no dico vero son scemo
<uno-> utonto
<nannes> uno-: http://imagebin.org/232013
<nannes> (anche se c'è il gnome-feet, è lì silamente per motivi estetici
<uno-> ciao a tutti a stasera
<pitzalone> dovrei installare un touch screen della dell. idee per l'installazione?
<massy> nannes, posso chiederti una cosa???
<massy> ciao nannes, posso chiedeti una cosa??
<nannes> ?
<pitzalone> nannes: ci sei?
<massy> vorrei sapere gentilmente unap iccola spiegazione per sturduti (quale sono io) sulla differenza delle varie distro di linux: ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu (ho dimenticato qualcosa)??
<nannes> pitzalone: sì
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<pitzalone> nannes: mi sai dire qualcosa se riusciamo ad installare unt ouch screen della dell?
<nannes> massy: Beh prima di tutto c'è da dire che  Ubuntu è una distro -- Kubuntu-Lubuntu-Xubuntu-Edubuntu-ubuntuStudio -- sono tutte delle varianti di ubuntu (dove la base è la stessa in tutti, cambia solo la grafica, il vestito, il Desktop Environment).   Altre distro sono Debian,suse,fedora, eccetera. Cerca su google per altre spiegazioni
<massy> grazie
<massy> ci provo
<massy> ho letto che ubuntustudio è nata per chi fa rip di video e musica
<nannes> massy: Ovviamente ognuna ha le sue peculiarità. Lubuntu ad esempio è la più semplice, veloce ed essenziale
<nannes> è stupenda ^^
<massy> cosa? lubuntu?
<nannes> sì
<massy> stupenda?
<nannes> sì
<massy> ok
<massy> la scarico e la metto nel virtualbox
<nannes> perchè non da mai noie, è stabile e non da errori
<massy> ma poi i prog son uguali anche per lubuntu??
<massy> ce software center??
<massy> sicuramente
<doom_> massy:  è meglio kubuntu LoL
<massy> insomma, per uno sturduto come me, alle prime armi, che si sta avvicinando al sistema linux dopo che ha fatto una vita su windows, ma che è pronto a rimettersi in gioco, quanle distro mi consigliate di provare?? un amico mi ha detto puppy
<doom_> puppy gnu linux? io la uso ma è difficile
<massy> okay sto scaricando lubuntu dopo di che la metto in prova su virtualbox
<massy> e vedo come è
<nannes1> massy: Di defaul è semplice, va personalizzata
<nannes1> ti faccio vedere
<massy> okay
<massy> come ubuntu
<doom_> puo divenatre cosi pero http://media.photobucket.com/image/lubuntu%20screenshot/borunco/aprilscreenshot.png :)
<pitzalone> ciao. dovrei instyallare un monitor multi touch della dell. qualcuno sa dirmi come poterlo installare? il modello è ST2220T. Fatemi saper. vado a pranzo.
<nannes1> massy:  http://imagebin.org/232016  http://imagebin.org/232013
<nannes1> Qui l'avvo installato in un Mac iBookG4 ^^
<nannes1> doom_: QUella fa schifo, è piena di schifezze
<glpiana> nannes1, doom_ , per cortesia andate su #ubuntu-it-chat a spammare le vostre schermate
<nannes1> Cioè, precisamente è una Lubuntu riepmita di spazzatura. Perchè mettere lubuntu vuol dire apprezzare il Lightweight, e quella dock e tutte quelle cose di lightweight non hanno nulla
<_matteo> ragazzi un aiuto non sento più l'audio che faccio?
<doom_> _matteo: hai in alsamixer il volume alto? per guardare apri un terminale e scrivi 'alsamixer'
<_matteo> doom_, certo è alto
<_matteo> le casse sono usb
<doom_> _matteo: poco sopra i livelli ad esempio il livello 'master' ce un numero che indica a quanto è il volume poco piu in alto ci dovrebbero essere due zeri con sfondo verde ci sono? su tutti i livelli?
<_matteo> doom_, il volume è 67 e i due zeri ci sono
<_matteo> le casse ti dicevo sono usb
<_matteo> se premo F6 e seleziono USB come scheda sonora non funziona comunque
<nannes1> _matteo: Dal paste di prima ho visto che hai il "front" ammutolito
<nannes1> Togli il "mute" da alsamixer
<_matteo> nannes1, non è in mute poi l'ho tolto..
<nannes1> _matteo: Come stai facendo il test?
<_matteo> con un cd audio
<doom_> le cuffie o un altra uscita audio funziona?
<_matteo> no non funziona nulla
<_matteo> anzi scusa
<aguita> salve a tutti..qualcuno può darmi gentilmente un po' d'aiuto su un comando da terminale che non mi resce capire..?!?!
<_matteo> le cuffie funzionano
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei un problema con ubuntu
<XRC7> quando provo a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dà questo errore
<XRC7> W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/oneric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<XRC7> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<_matteo> che faccio?
<doom_> _matteo: hai provato da alsamixer a usare altre uscite oltre alla usb e all analogica?
<_matteo> doom_, le casse sono usb e basta, le cuffie funzionano però
<doom_> _matteo: sto guardando il tuo pastebin e sembra che ci siano molte cose spente ma le avrai accese
<_matteo> doom_, nn so
<XRC7> sono riuscito a risolverlo
<doom_> _matteo: se sotto ogni livello volume vedi quegli zeri con sfondo verde vuol dire che sono accessi
<_matteo> doom_, non tutti qualcuno c'è MM qualcuno non ci sono gli zeri
<_matteo> ma non so cosa siano
<_matteo> PCM è spento
<_matteo> <Front Mi> MM
<doom_> _matteo: dove vedi MM bisognerre premere il tasto 'm' per far diventare 'MM' un '00'
<_matteo> line MM
<_matteo> ok doom_
<_matteo> alcuni non c'è ne MM né 00
<doom_> _matteo: si sente l audio?
<_matteo> no
<_matteo> ti ho detto che le casse sono usbù
<Alex_______> ciao
<[Frax]> ciao a tutti
<Alex_______> posso chiedere una cosa?
<mibofra> !chiedere | Alex________
<ubot-it> Alex________: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Alex_______> ho un pc hp con webcam integrata ma quando vado su chatroulette non funziona che devo fare?
<doom_> _matteo: prova ad aprire ubntu software center e digitare 'alsa-utils' cosi vediamose sono installate
<[Frax]> ho il seguente errore durante l'installazione da CD : kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! pid 1, comm: run-init Tainted: G      C  3.2.0-23-generic #36-ubuntu.... come risolvo?
<doom_> Alex_______: che browser usi?
<_matteo> doom_, io ho Lubuntu software center, non c'è nulla
<Alex_______> firefox e si sono già istallati
<_matteo> apro il gestore pacchetti?
<doom_> _matteo: si
<doom_> Alex_______: hai il flash player?
<Alex_______> cioè?non ho molta dimestichezza con ubuntu
<_matteo> doom_, alsa-utils è installato
<_matteo> dimmi cosa devo installare
<doom_> Alex_______: quando apri chatroulette si vede una pagina che ti chiede il download di flash palyer?
<Alex_______> no ma quando cerco di attivare la cam si apre la finestrella con accesso o nega e la si blocca
<doom_> _matteo:se sono installate ok forse stai usando l uscita sbagliata da alsamixer pero se mi dice che usi 'usb' da alsamixer vuol dire che stai usando le casse usb e se tutti i livelli sono al massimo e con gli '00' dovrebbe andare
<_matteo> doom_, non uso usb da alsamixer
<Alex_______> doom_ esiste adobe flash player per ubuntu?
<doom_> Alex_______: prova con sudo 'apt-get install chromium-browser' da terminale serve per installare google chrome
<doom_> _matteo: prova usb
<_matteo> se metto USB c'è un solo livello :pcm
<Alex_______> mi dice così E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<doom_> _matteo: e sotto pcm ce '00'
<doom_> Alex_______: perche non hai scritto 'sudo apt-get install chromium-browser'
<_matteo> si doom_
<Alex_______> hai ragione scusa
<doom_> _matteo: e il volume è al massimo
<doom_> _matteo: provato a guardare le impostazioni volume dal menu?
<_matteo> doom_, 80<>80
<_matteo> doom_, cioè?
<doom_> _matteo: da qualche parte forse in basso a destra ce l icona dell altparlante prova a guradare li se è tutto ok
<_matteo> doom_, se clicco con il destro sull'icona dell'altoparlante
<_matteo> si apre alsa mixer di prima
<_matteo> devo installare qualche applicazione?
<doom_> _matteo: ok se hai messo usb in alsa e il volume è alto e riproducendo qualcosa non funziona non saprei che casse sono?
<_matteo> doom_, logitech
<_matteo> hanno funzionato fino a ieri con ubuntu 12.04
<_matteo> oggi sono passato a Lubuntu 12.04
<deb> ciao, come faccio a visualizzare contenuto silverlight
<deb> ?
<_matteo> doom_, c'è un programma grafico per il mixer?
<deb> rebirth
<deb> o reason
<Alex_______> doom_ fatto , installato chromium ora?
<doom_> _matteo: se scrivi da terminale 'sudo lsusb' vedi le casse logithech?
<_matteo> doom_, certo
<doom_> Alex_______: prova vedere chatroulette
<_matteo> doom
<_matteo> non è sono le casse è la tastiera
<_matteo> quindi le casse non le vede
<_matteo> doom_, come le installo?
<doom_> _matteo: prova ad alzare il volume da alsa a 100 se non fuziona posta su pastebin 'sudo lsusb'
<_matteo> doom_, leggi su
<Alex_______> niente, punto di partenza, non capisco il problema, con mint funzionava tutto alla perfezione
<_matteo> doom_, non vede le casse
<doom_> _matteo posta 'lsusb'  su pastebin
<_matteo> doom_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1281124/
<doom_> Alex_______: prova installando 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<doom_> _matteo: vero le casse non si vedono
<_matteo> doom_, quindi?
<_matteo> potrei installarle?
<deb> ciao, come faccio a visualizzare contenuto silverlight
<deb> ?
<nannes1> deb: dipende .. in generale posso dirti che è difficile, perchè silverlight è sw proprietario, e cercano in tutti i modi di evitare che funzioni con linux
<deb> quindi?
<deb> parlo di rai e mediaset
<deb> considerando che le ho provate tutte!
<_matteo> deb da un'occhiata qui: http://www.uielinux.org/uie-guide-e-tutorial/8-tips-a-tricks/363-vedere-i-silverlight-su-ubuntu-ma-senza-moonlight.html#
<deb> già visto
<deb> non funziona
<_matteo> deb, ok
<nannes1> deb: rai e mediaset è posibile ;)
<deb> come nn funziona il metodo maiorana
<nannes1> deb: Testato personalmente .. inizia ad installare firefox
<deb> nannes1_ ah si?
<nannes1> deb: certo, io la vedo
<deb> ce l'ho già firefox
<nannes1> anche la7
<deb> dai dai dai
<deb> !!
<nannes1> deb: installa l'estensione greasemonkey
<deb> ghgh :)
<FloodBotIt1> deb: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<deb> scusate... ooops
<deb> già installato
<nannes1> deb: installa anche l'estensione  raismth
<deb> (nel frattempo scusa ma anche a te mette 3 ore ad aprire gli addon di firefox?
<deb> )
<nannes1> no .. fa subito
<Alex_______> doom_ niente da fare
<deb> cacchio
<deb> che problemi ho allora?
<nannes1> deb: gravi.
<nannes1> se non hai impostazioni speciali o add-ons speciali, al tuo posto eliminerei il profilo e imposterei tutto da capo
<nannes1> deb: hai fatto avanzamento di versione con ubuntu?
<nannes1> oppure te lo fa da quando hai installato firefox'
<nannes1> ?
<mattia_ubuntu_> ciao io ho problemi con xchat mi aiutate(
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu_: spara
<deb> avanzamenti di versione no
<deb> e inizialmente funzionava
<nannes1> mmh
<mattia_ubuntu_> non mi mette #ubuntu-it sul canale freenode
<massy> salve
<deb> ora ci mette ore a caricarsi e in più nn mi apre la pagina interna da tools
<nannes1> allora deb avvialo in modalità provvisoria (senza componenti aggiuntivi)
<deb> come?
<nannes1> deb: prova prima, se hai cambiato tema, a riattivare il tema di default
<nannes1> a volte è quello
<deb> nessun tema
<mattia_ubuntu_> allora??
<deb> ho raismth già fra gli script
<deb> si chiama rai-tv-player
<deb> 2.5.7
<Alex_______> io ho problemi con la webcam
<deb> lo stesso che hai tu?
<nannes1> deb: no ma quali script .. e poi no, non è quello! calma e ascolta!
<deb> comunque, adesso^
<deb> oi greasemonkey con raismth
<deb> questo mi hai detto
<nannes1> deb:  Lo script da installare su GREASEMONKEY (da non confondere con le estensioni di ff) è questo: https://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<nannes1> Se ne hai altri (per rai e simili) toglili perchè creano conflitti
<mattia_ubuntu_> bah apro una discussione su forum.ubuntu-it.org
<nannes1> Poi per quanto riguarda le estensioni te l'ho già detto deb, è raismth .. ma l'hai già installata mi hai detto :D
<nannes1> deb: il prossimo passo è da terminale ---> sudo apt-get install mplayer faad
<deb> perchè vlc nn va bene?
<deb> nannes1, si e nn funziona
<nannes1> deb: Se vuoi che funzioni la tv, rai e mediaset, installa mplayer e fai come dico -.-'
<deb> okok scusa
<nannes1> VLC ti rimane, mica lo stai togliendo
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu_: strano.. non uso xchat ma mo provo
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu_: come cerchi di aggiungerlo?
<mattia_ubuntu_> o almeno empathy
<deb> ricordiamoci che io ho 10.04 con ff16
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu_: uno o l'altro?
<mattia_ubuntu_> tutti e due
<deb> fatt
<nannes1> deb: ah ecco. strano visto che la 10.04 non ha ff16 nei repo ufficiali stabili
<mattia_ubuntu_> dimmi quello più semplice
<nannes1> hai installato da backports o da ppa deb?
<deb> si
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu_: forse empathy
<nannes1> deb: mmm allora non c'è da sorprendersi se ti da quei problemi
<deb> mi hanno consigliato di farlo per aggionare il browser come tentativo al funzionamente
<deb> ah ok
<mattia_ubuntu_> allora io metto la stanza ora ci provo
<nannes1> deb: rimetti la 15 che è perfetta .. cambia poco
<deb> quindi mi basta rimettere la 15
<deb> ehm...
<deb> come?
<deb> :)
<FloodBotIt1> deb: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes1> deb: sudo apt-get purge firefox*  (per cancellare quella corrente)
<nannes1> deb: poi disabiliti tutti i repositori non stabili
<nannes1> deb: poi sudo apt-gt update
<nannes1> deb: e infine installi firefox con un semplice  sudo apt-get install firefox
<mattia_ubuntu> si mi è partito con empathy
<mattia_ubuntu> ma no c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-forum??
<deb> ok dammi un sec
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu: è questo
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu: Il forum è il forum, la chat è la chat.  Qui sei nella chat ufficiale della comunità italiana di Ubuntu
<mattia_ubuntu> ok grazie
<deb> nannes1, ovviamente non c'erano solo i backports per firefox
<deb> ma tutti quelli dell'update...
<deb> come lo riverso?
<nannes1> deb: che vuol dir  "tutti quelli dell'update"
<mattia_ubuntu> nannes1:mi spieghi come mai non mi va l'installazione di arch??
<deb> comunque nonostante abbia disabilitato le backports nel terminale ora è apparso Unpacking firefox (from .../firefox_16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb)
<deb> quindi mi ha rinstallato cmq la 16
<deb> ??
<nannes1> deb: come le avresti eliminate? ;)
<nannes1> e poi c'è da vedere se usavi anche ppa esterni
<deb> disabilitandole dal software sources
<deb> no nessun ppa strano di pidgin o roba simile
<deb> solo i suoi di dafult
<deb> default
<nannes1> e hai fatto anche update?
<deb> mi ha rimesso l 16...
<deb> si...
<nannes1> vuol dire che sta leggendo dalla cache
<nannes1> elimina la cache di apt
<deb> mi tocca rinstallare?
<deb> o cancello i temporanei?
<deb> come?
<nannes1> sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<nannes1> (falli tutti e due che non ricordo la differenza adesso :P)
<deb> niente
<deb> cmq mi rinstalla la 16
<deb> -_-
<deb> cmq
<deb> reinstallando tutto lo script e greasemonkey
<deb> funzionano?
<deb> giusto?
<mattia_ubuntu> qualcuno mi risponde??
<nannes1> mattia_ubuntu: ?
<nannes1> non puoi fare domande su arch nel canale ufficiale ubuntu  :D
<mattia_ubuntu> non riesco ad installare arch
<OverMe> -.-
<mattia_ubuntu> mi da rootfs/$
<mattia_ubuntu> e non il suo solito
<nannes1> o.O
<OverMe> mattia_ubuntu, falla finita
<nannes1> !info arch
<ubot-it> Package arch does not exist in precise
<mattia_ubuntu> falla finita tu,overme
<mattia_ubuntu> e k significa  !info arch
<nannes1> lol .. ci si risente mattia_ubuntu ;)
<doom_> non ci sono pacchetti chiamati arch gnu linux  lol
<nannes1> doom_: lol, mi era venuto il dubbio vedendo le faccine
<Steeler> OverMe, il fatto è che sul forum di Arch mi ha detto che non rispondono ai niubbi e si sentono superiori.
<Steeler> OverMe, *hanno
<nannes1> Steeler: Beh, allora è il caso che faccia pratica con altre distro più semplici prima di provare Arch
<Davide_G> Steeler, leggi qui https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28Italiano%29
<Steeler> Davide_G, la conosco bene quella pagina ^_^
<deb> nannes1, allora, tutto reinstallato e funzionante
<deb> tranne greasemonkey e il plugin 70933
<nannes1> deb: quindi raismth ti funziona?
<deb> no
<deb> mi dice
<deb> bisogna ricaricare la pagina
<deb> devo avere i codec extras?
<deb> è un fresh install..
<nannes1> deb: nonono raismth deve funzionare
<deb> è invece no
<deb> come facciamo?
<nannes1> deb: hai fatto fresch install di quale versione?
<deb> moviepayer che c'entrava?
<nannes1> *fresh
<deb> 10-04
<nannes1> deb: sudo apt-get install mplayer faad
<nannes1> Poi chiudi e riapri firefox, ed entra qui ---> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-64203784-70f7-4b53-9d21-b14693850195.html?channel=Rai%201
<nannes1> deb: Certo che se hai fatto la fresh install ........ potevi mettere direttamente precise XD
<deb> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deb> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<deb> ma nn ho niente di aperto
<deb> nn mi piace precise...
<nannes1> deb: ma lucid tra qualche mese finisce il supporto
<nannes1> deb: e poi cosa non ti piace? Si può cambiare tutto :P
<deb> si ma è troppo tipo windows
<nannes1> loool
<deb> senti c'ho un apt-get nascosto da qualche parte che cerca di installarmi qualcosa
<deb> come lo blocco?
<nannes1> ma non è vero xD  deb se vuoi gnome2 lo puoi avere anche su precise
<deb> lo so
<deb> ma l'architettura è troppo similwindows
<deb> meglio centos allora
<EBiForE> qualcuno sa la password di root di ubuntu portable remix ? ??  ??
<nannes1> e allora ? non ha senso tenere una distro senza supporto nè aggiornamenti
<deb> cmq...
<nannes1> "Architettura" troppo simile?  deb stai delirando mi sa
<deb> come lo sblocco?
<nannes1> sudo apt-get -f install
<nannes1> EBiForE: Ubuntu remix  non è ufficiale. Chissà qual è la pssword root :P
<deb> torno sub
<deb> aiutami!
<deb> :)
<deb> ok fatto e fatto
<deb> adesso?
<deb> sul link rai che m'hai dato te esce un box con scritto installa microsoft silverlight
<deb> mi manda sul sito di moonlight
<deb> nannes1, parlavo con te
<nannes1> (17:31:54) nannes: deb: sudo apt-get install mplayer faad
<deb> fatto
<deb> ma nn funziona
<nannes1> allora dovrebbe fungere
<deb> il link della rai che mi hai dato
<deb> appare una box con "installa microsoft silver light"
<deb> ci clicco e mi manda a go-mono.com sito della moonlight
<nannes1> mmmh impossibile
<nannes1> deb: fammi vedere da teamviewer (se vuoi=
<deb> che c'entra movieplayer?
<nannes1> mplayer è indispensabile per raismt
<deb> cosa dovrebbe fare?
<nannes1> h
<deb> xchè ho anche provato da mplayer a fare "open location" incollando il link rai e mi dice che mancano dei codecs
<deb> ma nn li trova per installarli
<deb> uffa...
<nannes1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deb> ecco
<nannes1> muoviti prima che il supporto a lucid finisca xD
<deb> e se finisce che succede?
<nannes1> non installi più un bel niente da repo
<deb> che è teamviewer?
<nannes1> troppe domande, stai rompendo
<deb> basta aggiornare i repo alla distro successiva
<nannes1> vuoi risolvere il tuo problema o fare domande all'infinito?
<deb> oh vabbè grazie... una vuole imparare
<deb> antipatico
<doom_> è un applicazione usata anche nelle industrie per la diagnostica da remoto
<nannes1> deb: non fare finta di essere donna adesso lol
<deb> ??
<nannes1> deb: comunque NON BASTA aggiornare ai REPO della distro successiva
<deb> xchè dovrei far FINTA
<nannes1> perchè faresti solo danni
<deb> ok...
<nannes1> perchè le probabilità che una donna sia in questo canale sono vicine allo zero assoluto
<deb> 0,1 %
<deb> caro
<nannes1> deb: basta non ho voglia di cianciare .... Io ti ho detto dall'inizio di installare precise
<pitzalone> ciao. dovrei instyallare un monitor multi touch della dell. qualcuno sa dirmi come poterlo installare? il modello è ST2220T. Fatemi saper. vado a pranzo.
<nannes1> Ora hai scoperto anche perchè.. hai scoperto cosa vuol dire supporto TERMINATO
<nannes1> quindi non rispondo più a meno che non faccia domande diverse, deb
<nannes1> pitzalone: beh fai un test
<nannes1> collegalo
<nannes1> e prova
<deb> beh almeno vediamo se funziona coi nuovi codec
<nannes1> pitzalone: anche se la vedo dura farlo funzionare
<deb> niente, mi dice sempre install silverlight e aprendo il link con mplayer mi dice search for suitable plugins e poi nn li trova...
<massy> nannes volevo solo drit grazie, per quanto riguarda virtualbox, ho installato le extension pack, forse avendo riavviato ubuntu, ora mi legge esattamente e perfettamente tutti i miei supporti in usb
<doom_> :) http://www.google.it/imgres?q=ST2220T+dell&um=1&hl=it&sa=N&biw=1600&bih=765&tbm=isch&tbnid=1FNjR8U94cOS6M:&imgrefurl=http://www.adverts.ie/monitors/dell-st2220t-21-5-touchscreen-monitor/1616924&docid=SAzF4Jb9ZU9_XM&imgurl=http://c0.dmlimg.com/1fc1c1c2db5852e08ffc380475e263369be981c7759b42849496f419ba1501c9.jpg&w=392&h=294&ei=jjF8UIGLOqr54QTmioD4Cg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1119&vpy=405&dur=3557&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=102&ty=106&sig=1147079
<deb> nannes1, greasemonkey, 70933, mplayer faad, restricted-extras, riavviato, non funziona...
<nannes1> massy: ok :)
<deb> nannes1, che mi lasci così?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho alcuni problemini su ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> 1 ho degli errori in boot che lo rallentano molto
<nannes1> deb: è davvero strano, installa teamviewer che vedo coi miei occh
<naxil> 2 vorrei settare il secondo monitor a sinistra del primo senza che tutto il desktop vada di la (se lo metto a destra non lo fa)
<nannes1> deb: Però mi stai facendo perdere tempo
<nannes1> installa ubuntu precise e non rompere xD
<nannes1> naxil: Errori di boot? speficia
<nannes1> *specifica
<deb> nannes1, ho capito nannes, scusa ma siamo arrivati fino a qui...  quando incollo il link in mplayer mi dice mancano dei plugins e cerca text/html editor, non lo trova e il video non parte
<naxil> ma che neso.. rimane lo schermo nero.. e poi viene scritto qualche cosa.. il sistema si avvia ma lentamente
<nannes1> deb: appunto, arrivati fino a qui e tra qualche mese torni disperato perchè è finito il supporto e raismth non funge più.. installa precise e non rompere, non aggiungo altro
<nannes1> hai fatto una fresh install di Lucid  il15 Ottobre 2012 te ne accorgi?
<nannes1> naxil:  dmesg|pastebinit
<deb> posso fare l'upgrade?
<nannes1> deb: no
<naxil> nannes
<naxil> ora arrivo
<naxil> scusami.. un sec e ti faccio vedere dmesg
<naxil> ecco nannes http://pastebin.com/6FRp1qYe
<naxil> nannes, ?
<naxil> Can not open file
<naxil> /home/naxil/homebrew/open-wiiflow-mod-read-only/boot.dol.7z.tmp
<naxil> Permission denied
<naxil> ma perche?
<naxil> non mi fa piu gli zip
<FloodBotIt1> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> naxil: non mi sembra di vedere errori gravi
<naxil> lo so
<naxil> non e' grave
<naxil> e' solo che rallenta il boot
<nannes> correggo: non vedo errori proprio!
<naxil> ascolta.. mi dici na cosa.. perche un file dopo aver dato chown naxil:naxil non me lo comprime?
<nannes> naxil: Togli il  "quiet splash" dal GRUB così vedi le scritte
<nannes> e vedi dov'è l'errore, e ce lo dici
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ascolta.. mi dici perche non riesco a fare lo zip?
<naxil> da tar come e' la riga di comando?
<naxil> nannes^?
<nannes> naxil:  tar --help
<naxil> mi toglieresti un po di dubbi?
<naxil> nannes non capisco.. quando do -c vedo un sacco di scrittte strane chje scorrono sullo schermo
<nannes> ufff e leggiti una guida che sicuramente stai sbagliando comando
<naxil> tipo caratteri strani..
<naxil> ho fatto cosi tar -c nomefile.zip
<nannes> appunto
<nannes> vai e leggi
<naxil> cmq nannes per togliere il quiet splash? come faccio?
<naxil> posso farlo adesso? o devo aspettare grub?
<enzo> salve ho un problema
<naxil> nannes dove e' la guida?
<doom_> naxil: nel terminale scrivi tar --help
<enzo> ho installato ubuntu su un pc da 7 pollici e nn riesco ad adattare la risoluzione dello schermo
<naxil> si.. ma non ci capisco niente
<naxil> doom_, cmq mi dice che non posso agire sul file.. anche dopo aver dato chown
<enzo> potete darmi un link da dove scaricare una versione adatta a netbook da 7 pollici
<doom_> naxil: prova anteponendo al comando 'sudo'
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> ma come faccio.. a fare sudo ... perche io premo il destro e faccio "comprimi"
<naxil> come faccio ad agire sudo su con il mouse?
<naxil> nel senzo dare sudo su al desktop interro
<naxil> perche ho dato chown naxil:naxil *.* nella cartella
<naxil> o messo LEggere e scrivere ma continua a dirmi che non puo aprire il file
<doom_> naxil: da riga di comando prova a dare 'sudo zip -9 nome_archivio.zip file1 file2'
<naxil> a ecco
<naxil> era la cartella
<naxil> ma scusate se una cartella e su locked e il file dentro non e' loccato.. ora ho capito.. legge il file ma non lo scrive nella cartella senza i premessi giusto?
<doom_> naxil: dipende da che permessi hai assegnato quel file o cartella e da chi è il proprietario
<naxil> sono confuso
<naxil> ho spostato il file su un'altro drive e si e' zippato dal menu a tendina
<doom_> credo che la cartella avesse dei permessi per di scrittura per un proprietario magari root
<mattia_ubuntu_> non riesco a collegarmi con empathy un'ora fa funzionava!!
<gian_> ubot-it unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<gian_> ubot-it compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<naxil> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<scan> buona sera a tutti
<scan> io sono nuovo
<scan> avrei bisogno di una mano per risolvere un problemino relativo alla distro ubuntu
<Holden> !benvenuto | scan
<ubot-it> scan: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ab3L> scusate. devo greppare un -i, solo che -i è anche un'opzione di grep. come posso fare?
<scan> in breve lo ho installato circa 1 anno fa la distro, poi la ho abbandonata su di un Pc per tanti motivi adesso lo ho rimesso in moto ma non mi ricordo ne user nè passwd dell'utenza root
<Holden> Ab3L, grep -e '-i'
<Ab3L> grazie Holden
<scan> c'è un modo per bypassarle??? o devo reinstallare tutto?? grazie
<Holden> scan, credo puoi entrare in modalità ripristino e cambiare la password
<scan> mi dispiacerebbe perdere i dati
<scan> si questo lo so fare ma per la user?
<Holden> scan, i dati non li perdi di sicuro, basta che entri con la live e copi quello che ti serve su una chiavetta usb o attraverso la rete
<Holden> scan, per l'utente nella console di ripristino fai 'ls -l /home' per vedere il nome, e poi 'passwd nomeutente'
<scan> cioè se scrico una distro live posso avviare da cd e vedere i dati che sono nel pc?? ho capito bene
<Holden> scan, si esatto
<scan> grazie holden vado subito a provare  non sò se riesco a rimanere collegato che la rete wi fi non riesce ancora a coprire dove ho pc in questione ma se cade linea grazie ancora alla prossima
<Holden> scan, di nulla, ciao
<scan> rieccomi
<scan> dunque holden dal prompt il comando ls-1/home risulta sconosciuto
<[Frax]> ciao a tutti
<[Frax]> ho il seguente errore durante l'installazione da CD : kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! pid 1, comm: run-init Tainted: G      C  3.2.0-23-generic #36-ubuntu.... come risolvo?
<Holden> scan, ls meno elle
<scan> pardon sono un imbecille
<scan> comunque mi dice file o directory non esistente
<Holden> scan, sei da live?
<scan> no sono entrato per cambiare la psswd
<Holden> scan, ls -l /home   dovrebbe funzionare
<pitzalone> ciao. dovrei instyallare un monitor multi touch della dell. qualcuno sa dirmi come poterlo installare? il modello è ST2220T. Fatemi saper. vado a pranzo.
<pitzalone> ops! scusate. cmq dovrei installare un monitor multi touch della dell. qualcuno sa dirmi come poterlo installare? il modello è ST2220T. ho guardato nei forum, ama a quanto pare non esiste un modo
<nannes> pitzalone: che , pranzi di mattina, a mezzogiorno, di pomeriggio e pure di sera
<scan> ok sbagliavo gli spazi
<pitzalone> nannes: mi è partito il messaggio. scusate
<nannes> lol :)
<nannes> pitzalone: Che tipo di cavi usa?
<pitzalone> nannes: mi sai cmq dare qualche dritta?
<pitzalone> nannes: usb
<nannes> ah un solo usb?
<scan> adesso che ho la user mi dice di inserire nuova password unix ma la tastiera non scrive nulla ed il cursore non avanza  poi risponde errore manipolazione token di autenticazione???
<pitzalone> nannes: il cavo vga per il video e una usb per il touch penso
<nannes> pitzalone: ahh mi sembrava strano :P non l'hai neanche testato con win?
<pitzalone> non ne uso più windows
<pitzalone> nannes: cancellati da tutti i pc
<nannes> :)
<nannes> beh pitzalone, azzardo a dire che l'unico problema che incontrerai sarà il touch
<pitzalone> nannes: dici che non si riesce?
<nannes> quindi al tuo posto io inizierei a collegare solo il cavo monitor e configurare quello. Dopodichè procedere con il touch
<nannes> pitzalone: Che kernel hai?
<pitzalone> nannes: ricordami il comando per visualizzarlo
<scan> ci sei holden
<nannes> uname -a
<Holden> scan, è normale, quando scrivi la password passwd non te la fa vedere
<pitzalone> nannes: 2.6.38-13-generic
<nannes> pitzalone:  :O :O :O
<nannes> Sei troppo vecchio
<nannes> usi lucid scommetto
<pitzalone> nannes: dici che potrebbe funzionare?
<nannes> pitzalone: Sicuramente non con il kernel che hai adesso ;)
<pitzalone> cosa devo fare?
<nannes> Se proprio vuoi tenere ubuntu, allora aggiorna a precise e metti il kernel 3.4 (stabile)
<scan> si ma poi mi dice errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione  e poi al rigo dopo password unchanged
<nannes> Perchè da quanto leggo, risulta che con quello dovrebbero fungere almeno le funzionalità di base ;)
<pitzalone> nannes: cosa si intende per funzionalità di base?
<Holden> scan, sei root?
<pitzalone> nannes: cosa dovrei fare per passare al3.4
<nannes> pitzalone: Prima di tutto installa Precise, perchè vedendo la tua versione di kernel, si capisce che non stai usando ubuntu 12.04
<pitzalone> nannes: e poi?
<nannes> pitzalone: Poi devi scaricare dagli archivi ubuntu i *deb per il kernel 3.4 stabile, e installarli
<nannes> Se con la 3.4 funzionerà male, proveremo anche la beta 3.5 (non qui in canale, perchè è ancora beta)
<pitzalone> nannes: c'è comunque possibiltà che funzioni?
<nannes> pitzalone: Io sono ottimista! :)
<scan> si
<scan> sono root
<nannes> pitzalone: Ho visto addirittura piccole patch per la 3.4, ciò vuol dire che qualcosa funzionerà :)
<pitzalone> nannes: quindi aggiorno alla 11.10 e poi alla 12.04
<nannes> pitzalone: Ah dimenticavo, non sei obbligato a mettere Ubuntu e soffrire per colpa di unity .. metti Lubuntu
<nannes> pitzalone: nooo vedi? al tuo posto non farei avanzamenti di versione
<nannes> Prendi tutte le configurazioni e fai un'installazione pulita
<pitzalone> nannes: ho un programma per la gestione del magazzino e un casino partire da zero
<nannes> pitzalone: Noo non è un casino
<nannes> dimmi che programma è
<pitzalone> nannes: promogest
<nannes> pitzalone: SEMBRA un casino. Anche a me sembrava, perchè ogni volta dovevo fare tutto da capo.  Ma le configurazioni si possono salvare :P
<nannes> mm promogest
<nannes> pitzalone: solo quello?
<pitzalone> nannes: solo quello... ci lavoro tutto il giorno
<nannes> :)
<nannes> guarda, per farci furbi, possiamo fare una prova prima :P
<pitzalone> nannes: tipo?
<nannes> prova 1 - Verificare che tutti i filez di configurazione di promogest siano nella home -   COME? Crea un nuovo utente nel computer, e da quell'utente, avvia promogest.   Se vedi tutto vuoto, allora tutti i conf sono nella home. Se invece vedi ancora i dati del magazzino, ci sono conf che stanno fuori dalla home
<nannes> prova2 - Simulazione -  (per farla serve un altro pc con ubuntu) - COME? Installa promogest in un altro pc ubuntu..... dal vecchio Prendi i conf di promogest dalla home  e li metti nel nuovo, e vedi se è tutto ok oppure se manca qualcosa.
<scan> ok per ora getto la spugna e vado a cena, ma non mollo ne verrò a capo
<scan> ciao holden e ancora grazie
<nannes> pitzalone: Se è tutto ok sei a cavallo!
<pitzalone> nannes: voglio sentire ilm programmatore prima
<pitzalone> nannes: cosa è questo touchegg?
<nannes> pitzalone: ah conosci il programmatore di promogest?   lol perfetto
<pitzalone> nannes: dici che copiando la home, mi porto dietro tutto? anche le impostazioni delle periferiche?
<nannes> pitzalone: no no calma
<nannes> copiare la home completa da una distro all'altra non fa bene
<nannes> io proponevo di pigliare dalla home la cartella di promogest
<nannes> e copiare quella
<pitzalone> nannes: è quello il casino più grosso! ascolta a me. domani lo chiamo
<nannes> pitzalone: quali periferiche ti servirebbero??
<pitzalone> nannes: e poi mi ci risentiamo. Il problema grosso ! era il registratore di cassa
<nannes> aaahhh okk
<pitzalone> nannes: conosci questo touchegg
<nannes> pitzalone: Dovrebb'essere semplice da configurare touchegg
<pitzalone> nannes: ma non è che con questo touchegg potrebbe funzionare?
<nannes> pitzalone: Beh prima deve riconoscere l'hardware.
<nannes> Poi è verissimo, probabilmente touchegg servirà per impostare anche il multitouch
<pitzalone> nannes: siamo punto e a capo quindi per forza aggiornamenti?
<nannes> pitzalone: sì sì, quello te l'ho detto da subito
<pitzalone> nannes: sento il programmatore domani. che palle! ho preso questo monitor per sveltirmi il lavoro e ora non posso usarlo
<nannes> già!! Ma dai che riuscirai!
<pitzalone> nannes: porta pazienza in questi giorni. avevo chiesto anche in chat ma nessuno mi rispondeva
<nannes> bah sei fortunato,
<nannes> questi giorni io ci sarò spesso
<nannes> quindi per quanto posso , aiuto
<pitzalone> nannes: ok. vediamo cosa mi dice domani il programmatoreù
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di utilizzare openvpn per connettermi ad una vpn, ma mi dice che è esaurito il tempo per la connessione
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti
<matteo_> Wine e giochi, installo assassin's creed, parte, nell'intro appena clicco mi da errore, ho cercato un po' su goole e vari forum ma non trovo nessuna soluzione...
<matteo_> http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index822.html
<matteo_> questo è l'errore...
<Ab3L> buona notte
<naxil> aiuto
<naxil> praticamente.. ora la connessione mi va solo se accendo l'altro pc.. ma perche?
<naxil> mi e' sparito ETH2...
<naxil> mi sa che e' ritornato pp0
<naxil> pero'.. la connessione va solo e solo se attivo anche eth1 (quindi accendo l'altra periferica..).. ma network manager beve vino^?
<naxil> perche pp0 non si vede in network manager?
<naxil> e perche' se scollego eth1 le pagine internet non si vedono piu come se fossi disconnesso?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nicola_Buck> Salve :) non sono pratico di questa modalità di supporto. Ho dei problemi con un eeePC e la visualizazione di video trammite flash player. uso ubuntu 10.04 su eeepc 1201k.
<Nicola_Buck> il tutto è sicuramente collegato alla scheda di rete, dato che dopo aver fatto in modo che funzionasse il wireless, i video non si vedono piu...spero che qualcuno mi aiuti perche non ne vengo fuori e credo che il 10.04 si il piu eficnete
<sheng> wela
<sheng> qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-16
<ThgdfthrPlay> ho scoperto ubuntu è una figata e volevo installarlo sul  mio computer portatile che attualmente gira con xp...solo che non sono troopo pratico,,consigli?
<matilde_swz> salve,cerco un consulente informatico
<glpiana> ola
<matilde_swz> ola
<matilde_swz> mattiniero?
<claudioubuntu> ciao
<claudioubuntu> qualcuno puoi aiutarmi con un problema dove sto impazzendo?
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, tu esponilo e se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<claudioubuntu> Ok grazie mille.. Premetto che non ci capisco molto. Ho installato ubuntu server.. ultima versione.
<claudioubuntu> Quando vado a far partire il tutto, mi compare una schermata con scritto modalità non ottimale.. mod consigliata 1920*1080 60Hz
<claudioubuntu> Come posso risolvere semplicemente? e senza cambiare monitor?
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, quel messaggio è dato dal tuo monitor. un modo per provare a intervenire è modificare il file /etc/default/grub nella sezione relativa alla risoluzione
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, avvertenza: se qualcosa dovesse andare storto dovresti poi intervenire da cd o usb esterno per rimettere le condizioni iniziali
<claudioubuntu> siccome me la destreggio poco con ubuntu, come faccio a modificare e cosa devo modificare?
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, guarda anzitutto il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<claudioubuntu> come faccio?
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, aspetta, ripartiamo da capo: a che ti serve ubuntu server? se non hai dimestichezza col terminale ubuntu server è un po' ostica imho
<claudioubuntu> ma se attacco un'altro monitor, tipo a tubo catodico..non si risolve nulla?
<claudioubuntu> ahahah hai ragione!! serve in ufficio da me, come database.. ma per farlo partire ci penserà un'altro collega che ci capisce meglio di me
<glpiana> claudioubuntu, tu sai che anche ubuntu desktop può svolgere gli stessi servizi della server?
<glpiana> caffè, a dopo
<claudioubuntu> si ok, ma questo mi è stato detto di installare..
<sin> hola!ho un note della hp , pavilion 6,avevo messo ubuntu 11.10 e funzionava discretamente (ci vedo solo film in hd),poi ho messo la 12.10 e non funziona bene.uso vlc.posso mettere una versione inferiore di ubuntu non so una più leggera?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> jester-, ci sei?
<naxil> so che te sei il mago delle penne
<naxil> io non riesco piu a installare il driver propietario huawei e usarlo in modalita ndis
<jester-> naxil: sto andando via, ma chiedi che qualcuno ti assiste se ha tempo
<naxil> quando posso trovarti?
<jester-> naxil: verso sera
<naxil> ok a stasera
<naxil> ci sono altri che ci chiappano con huawei datacard?
<jester-> naxil: te chiedi
<naxil> fatto
<naxil> praticamente cambiavo kernel e reinstallavo il tutto
<naxil> ma ora non va piu.. e anche con gli altri kernel non va..
<jester-> naxil: penna dati?
<glpiana> naxil, puoi darci qualche specifica di sta roba? anche solo l'output di lsusb
<naxil> glpiana e' na penna internet key
<naxil> il driver installava una dashboard e pp0 diventava eth2 in networkmanager
<naxil> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<naxil> adesso sono connesso ad internet.. ma network manager crede di no..
<naxil> rimane il simbolo dell wifi con !
<glpiana> naxil, scusa ma che c'entra il wifi?
<naxil> niente.. era solo per spiegarti l'icona.. a forma di segnalke wifi di networkmanager
<naxil> che sta su "nessuna connessione" con al !
<glpiana> naxil, adesso come sei collegato?
<naxil> con la internet key
<naxil> ma network manager se ne frega a pie pari
<naxil> e non vedo eth2 come prima
<glpiana> naxil, oki, e se con network manager provi a creare una connessione broadband?
<naxil> non la vede
<naxil> praticamente le internet key "nuove" hanno due modalita di connessione "RAS" e "NDIS"
<glpiana> naxil, e quindi che hai usato per connetterti con sta chiavetta?
<naxil> su linux si sceglie solo NDIS
<naxil> glpiana,  la dashboard
<glpiana> naxil, che sarebbe?
<naxil> mai usata internet key?
<naxil> e' un programma di connessione
<glpiana> naxil, quale programma per la precisione? dove lo prendi sto programma?
<naxil> dal sito HUAWEI della mia internet key
<naxil> installa questo programma e i driver propietari
<naxil> ma ora non va piu
<glpiana> cioè ti installa solo il programma e non i driver?
<naxil> a vedere dal verbose sembrerebbe che installa anche i driver.. ma poi non li vedo su "DRIVER Propieatri"
<naxil> me ne accorgo anche perche network manager "vedeva" eth2 con scritto HUAWEI
<glpiana> naxil, scolta, se andiamo avanti così non risolviamo un belino di niente. hai degli output da mostrare? se li hai mettili su pastebin
<naxil> e adesso non lo fa piu
<naxil> il driver che installO?
<naxil> vuoi vedere il verbose dell'installazione?
<naxil> glpiana, ?
<naxil> devo chiudere il programma quindi sconnettermi
<naxil> ti ritrovo?
<glpiana> tra 7 minuti vado a mangiare. torno dopo le 13
<glpiana> naxil, anche se non capisco perhcè dovresti disconnetterti
<naxil> perche il programma di installazione di MOBILE PARTNER "Dashboard" mi dice che devo chiudere il programma per reinstallarlo
<naxil> chiudendo la dashboard si disconnette
<glpiana> vabbè, nel caso allora fallo più tardi se hai voglia
<naxil> ascolta
<naxil> mi dici come reinstallo un programma?
<naxil> tipo modeswitch?
<naxil> se ho gia un programma come gli dico reinstalla?
<glpiana> naxil, da .deb?
<naxil> con apt-get?
<naxil> no da repo
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install --reinstall programma
<naxil> da deb c'e' scritto REINSTALLA
<naxil> ok
<naxil> grazie
<naxil> forze e' usbmode switch che fa casino
<naxil> glpiana,  dice che non puo reinstallarlo
<glpiana> naxil, a dopo
<naxil> e mi fa vedere dei pacchetti vecchi
<naxil> da gestore pacchetti lo rifaccio
<naxil> ok
<naxil> forse e' quello
<naxil>  bgo
<massy> salveeeee
<massy> domanda: per ascoltare la radio nei canali dove ti mandano un file.pls che programma devo usare oppure se devo compilare qualcosa nel terminale per abilitare ...
<glpiana> massy, copiati il link al file pls e dallo in pasto a un qualsiasi player. cosa usi di solito?
<massy> quello standard di default di ubuntu
<massy> rhytmbox
<glpiana> massy, prova ad aprire totem e fai file -> apri posizione
<massy> ok grazie funziona, coma al solito avevo sbagliato ad im portare l'indirizzo, son ancora bituato con winzoz
<massy> chiedo venia ahahaha
<massy> gipiana: funziona, la sento la radio, anche col rhytmbox
<glpiana> oki
<massy> gipiana: io ho messo una cartella di mp3 in ubuntu one, secondo te, la mia ragazza, col suo cellulare puo ascoltarle? forse scaricando l'app di ubuntu one?
<glpiana> massy, mi sa che c'è un problema di fondo, al di là della fattibilità della cosa
<massy> tipo?
<glpiana> massy, in questo modo tu stai distribuendo degli mp3 e se sono coperti da copyright, beh, lo stai violando
<massy> oh
<massy> ehehehe nn sapevo questo, son mp3 vecchi, non penso siano ancora coperti da copyright
<glpiana> massy, non è il file di per se ad essere coperto da copyright, ma la musica che contiene
<massy> gipiana: cmq io penso di non essere l'unico che fa na cosa del genere, o no?
<glpiana> massy, cosa c'entra scusa?
<massy> che non sono solo io quello che ha violato il copyright
<massy> chissa quanti ....
<glpiana> a parte che se un altro ruba non vuol dire che debba farlo anche io, la questione è che ti avvisavo del fatto che non puoi distribuire musica come bigul ti pare. tutto lì. poi i file son tuoi e i rischi pure. fai quel che ti pare e chiudiamo sto off topic
<massy> ok per me va bene ma non è il caso di alterarsi ho solamente fatto una domanda ....
<glpiana> massy, non mi sono alterato, ti ho dato una risposta
<massy> okay va bene ti ringrazio tanto allora ... sarà tutto a mio rischio e pericolo
<glpiana> massy, sì, ma non prendertela con me :D
<glpiana> foss eper me il copyright non esisterebbe :D
<massy> non me la son presa
<massy> hai fatto bene a darmi sta dritta, ora lo tolgo così son piu sicuro ...
<kaurubuntu> salve
<massy> salve a te
<kaurubuntu> potete consigliarmi una buon software per il controllo della video sorveglianza dvr con interfaccia grafica?
<kaurubuntu> non so se tale richiesta è consona alla chat
<kaurubuntu> mmm niente?
<kaurubuntu> almeno datemi un segno di assenso o dissenso...
<kaurubuntu> vabò come al solito mi rendo sempre più conto di continuare a dimenticare questa chat inutile
<kaurubuntu> ciao
<ludonabbo> ciao a tutti, ragazzi ho un problema con l installazione di ubuntu
<ludonabbo> premetto che sono nabbo, ora, in pratica ho messo i file di installazione su usb tramite LiLi USB creatos
<ludonabbo> metto la lettura del ISO usb dal boot come prima azione... va a installare ubuntu... e magicamente sparisce la luce dallo schermo
<ludonabbo> vedo che scrive qualcosa
<ludonabbo> tipo ubuntu
<ludonabbo> installazione
<ludonabbo> pero lo schermo non è illuminato e il cursorse... .non c'e (io uso un mouse poiche il touchpad del mio laptop è rotto)
<nannes> ludonabbo: Problemi video .. devi disabilitare il KMS .. basta aggiungere una stringa fra i parametri di boot
<ludonabbo> che stringa? E come posso fare? Grazie
<roht>  LiLi USB creatos? che roba è?
<nannes> ludonabbo:  nomodeset
<ludonabbo> grazie nannes ora cerco meglio su internet... e per il problema del cursore?
<ludonabbo> roth, lili usb creator è un applicazione che praticamente installa il file iso sulla chiavetta usb (come se fosse un dvd)
<nannes> ludonabbo: Uhh allora non è che magicamente sparisce la schermata!! Allora l'interfaccia grafica parte !
<roht> praticamene installi da chiavetta tramite una iso?
<nannes> O no?  da come hai scritto all'inizio sembra che hai schermo nero all'inizio ludonabbo
<nannes> ora mi parli di cursori .. mi fai venire il dubbio :S
<ludonabbo> allora, in pratica, il pc si accende con l USB attaccata, mi da la schermata del bios dove c'e scritto F2 to setup
<ludonabbo> dopo di questa schermata appare un altra schermata
<ludonabbo> quella di ubuntu
<ludonabbo> dell installazione
<ludonabbo> che per un attimo è illuminata e arancione
<ludonabbo> poi va via la luce dallo schermo... e panico...
<nannes> allora se neanche parte l'interfaccia grafica perchè parli di cursori? xD  per forza poi mi condondi..
<ludonabbo> se guardo lo schermo in controluce pero vedo che c'e scritto qualcosa... leggo una specie di lista con tutte le lingue (probabilmente per la scelta della lingua per il sistema operativo)
<ludonabbo> sforzandomi un po gli occhi, sono riuscito ad andare avanti all installazione fino a una parte dove mi diceva di trascinare una barra per dividere le partizioni del HD
<ludonabbo> pero senza cursore non sono riuscito a trascinare un bel nulla
<ludonabbo> quindi i problemi sono due
<ludonabbo> 1) manca il cursore
<ludonabbo> 2) non si illumina lo schermo XD
<matilde_swz> ciao culattoni
<giul> hi!
<giul> ciao a tutti
<giul> ho una domanda riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> giul, chiedi
<giul> ho creato una live usb da dove far partitre l installazione
<giul> ho subito sostituito win con ubuntu
<giul> ma ora ho dei grossi problemi con le ripartizioni..e se voglio reinstallarlo da cd( ho creato pure quello) o da penna mi dice che non ce il file system root
<giul> e quindi non mi fa installare il SO sul hard disk del pc
<giul> qualche dritta?
<glpiana> !partizionamento | giul
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !gparted | giul
<ubot-it> giul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> giul, guarda la guida e ricorda che per installare gli serve una partizione per root e una di swap, almeno
<giul> ok le due partizioni ci sono...
<giul> mi manca il root pero
<glpiana> giul, devi dirglielo che deve usarla come root
<glpiana> non può immaginarselo. quando la selezioni e la modifichi per scegliere il filesystem, scegli anche il punto di mount /
<giul> ok la seleziono, la modifico  e poi cosa creo?fat 32 o qualcos altro?
<micheg> per la root? meglio ext4
<ludonabbo> ragazzi, io ho un problema video qualcuno puo aiutarmi ? :( stavo provando a installare ubuntu ma, ahime, lo schermo non si illumina anche se le scritte ci sono (difficili da leggere ma ci sono)
<glpiana> giul, per root ext4
<giul> ok
<glpiana> ludonabbo, se l'installazione ti da quei problemi io cambierei versione
<giul> grazie ora provo, rimango qui fino a prob risolto :)
<ludonabbo> glpiana, cosa mi consigli?
<ludonabbo> stavo provando con ubuntu 12.4
<micheg> ma che pc è?
<glpiana> ludonabbo, con l'opzione nomodeset che ti consigliava nannes hai già provato?
<ludonabbo> non ho idea di come si faccia
<ludonabbo> stavo cercando su google
<ludonabbo> ma non capisco >.<
<glpiana> ludonabbo, quando avvii la usb tu vedi apparire in absso una tastiera e un omino?
<ludonabbo> glpiana, si in una schermata arancione se non erro e fino a li è luminoso
<glpiana> ludonabbo, che sia arancione non mi torna, ma io di colori capisco poco. dovresti vedere ste due piccole icone in basso. premi un tasto e ti appare un menu e la scelta della lingua
<ludonabbo> glpiana, poi cambia xD si spegne la luce e rimango con la schermata di selezione lingua ma senza luci e non ci vedo un cazz, oltretutto sono senza cursorse e anche provando a installare
<glpiana> ludonabbo, scegli la lingua, premi f6, spostati nel menu sulla voce nomodeset e premi invio, poi premi esc e ancora invio per far partire la prova di ubuntu
<ludonabbo> provo subito ;9 grazie
<giul> boot da cd, hd ext4, mount in "/", mi dice che non riesce a smontare le partizioni
<glpiana> giul, avevi usato il disco da live prima di iniziare l'installazione?
<giul> ho usato la pennetta ma all inizio ho installato ubuntu su usb, dopodiche ho creato il cd e ho provato da li ma senza risultato alcuno
<glpiana> giul, ora tu sei collegato qui usando la live?
<giul> no sono collegato qui usando un altro computer
<glpiana> e hai davanti il pc su cui vuoi installare?
<giul> yess
<glpiana> giul, e hai avviato subito l'installazione o avevi scelto di provare ubuntu senza installare?
<giul> subito
<glpiana> giul, interrompi l'installazione e riavvia
<glpiana> giul, ma stavolta scegli "prova ubuntu" così vediamo un paio di cose. collega il pc in rete
<giul> e poi?ormai non ce piu su win
<glpiana> giul, e che me ne faccio io di win? :D
<giul> mh ok dammi un attimo che sono in ufficio
<glpiana> giul, devi avviare con la usb o col cd
<giul> ci sono
<giul> col cd ho avviato
<glpiana> giul, appena puoi apri un terminale
<giul> cosa faccio ora col computer Ubu
<giul> ecco
<glpiana> giul, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | giul
<ubot-it> giul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giul> ok arrivo, apro dal portatile
<glpiana> ok
<giul_> funziona?
<giul_> mi ripassi il link pastebin glpiana?
<giul_> cosa devo copiarti in pastebin?
<nannes> giul_: scrivi così nel terminale
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<giul_> impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebin -.-
<nannes> giul_: scrivi bene pastebinIT
<nannes> pastebinit (tutto minuscolo)
<giul_> sisi ho copiato il tuo testo
<giul_> che faccio?
<nannes> giul_:  Impossibile, hai scritto male.  Riscrivilo
<nannes> puoi farlo anche in due tempi
<nannes> prima --> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nannes> poi ---> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nannes> (quel simbolo verticale si fa con  shift + \
<nannes> \   è il tasto di fianco al numero 1
<nannes> Più di così lo capisce pure un neonato :)
<giul_> non trova il pacchetto
<nannes> giul_: è connesso a internet quel pc????
<giul_> prima ho copiato il tuo testo non ho scritto io
<giul_> si ti sto scrivendo da qui
<giul_> devo fare qualcos altro?
<glpiana> !paste | giul_
<ubot-it> giul_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> salve a tutti.
<ptux> problemino strano: un sito sul mio pc dà un errore di timeout, su altri della stessa rete funziona regolarmente. qualche idea?
<nannes> ptux: La risoluzione nomi da risposta?
<ptux> tutti i siti sembrano funzionare...
<nannes> ptux: parlo di quello
<ptux> questo non va né in http né in ftp.
<nannes> degli altri non inporta
<ptux> spiegami, allora.. ;)
<nannes> *importa
<giul_> io cosa faccio invece glpiana o nannes?
<nannes> giul_: scrivi  sudo fdisk -l    e incollalo su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> giul_: e dai il link a glpiana
<glpiana> giul_, ti ho detto prima di dare sudo fdisk -l e mettere su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<nannes> ptux: Non hai risposto alla domanda. La risoluzione DNS di quel *determinato sito* ha risposta  oppure no?
<giul_> fatto
<glpiana> giul_, incolla qui l'indirizzo della pagina se no non possiamo leggere
<ptux> come lo verifico, nannes ?
<nannes> ptux:  da terminale   nslookup nomesito
<giul_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283142/
<giul_> scusate...era ovvio
<giul_> haha
<ptux> sì, mi restituisce l'IP del server...
<ptux> meglio dell'host. :)
<nannes> ptux: ok, dallo pure a me così verifichiamo! ;)  magari non punta al server giusto
<ptux> passionistipiet.it Address; 5.39.33.204
<nannes> ptux:  ping -c4 5.39.33.204
<ptux> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<giul_> mmh?
<ptux> appunto!
<giul_> glpiana che faccio...devo postare qualcos altro?
<glpiana> giul_, fai lo stesso con il comando: mount
<nannes> ptux: Secondo me è quello schifo di ipmasq che hanno messo da qualche versione a questa parte
<nannes> ptux: prova così
<ptux> dimmi..
<giul_> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283153/
<nannes> echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220"|sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<glpiana> giul_, sei da chiavetta ora?
<giul_> cd
<glpiana> giul_, scrivi: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ptux> nannes, fatto questo?
<nannes> ptux: hai già fatto?
<ptux> sì
<giul_> glpiana, cdro
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giul_> scusa...posto e incollo
<nannes> ptux: sudo /etc/init.d/ipmasq stop
<giul_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283155/
<ptux> ipmasq comando non trovato...
<ptux> mmh. ora devo scappare ci sentiamo più tardi. scusami.
<glpiana> giul_, che versione di ubutnu hai scaricato?
<giul_> 12.04
<giul_> la piu unova
<glpiana> giul_, avvia il pc invece che col cd con la chiavetta usb
<giul_> e poi?
<glpiana> giul_, e poi torni qui e ti farò dare gli stesis due comandi che hai dato ora
<giul_> ok allora provo
<giul_> devo ricreare la chiavetta prima
<giul_> restate qui?
<giul_> glpiana, stasera sei qui?che devo lavorare dal fisso di casa mia...qui ci metto un secolo, e sono collegato alla rete tramite usb tethering
<giul_> puoi capire la velocita
<giul_> alle 8.3o  ci ripossiamo sentire?
<glpiana> giul_, non ci sono ma ci sarà sicuramente qualcuno che può aiutarti
<giul_> speriamo bene che sto diventando pazzo!
<giul_> haha
<giul_> grazie della pazienza e dell aiuto :D
<mattia_ubuntu> hey sentite come mai dopo aver installato il kernel 3.6.2 se premo durante il boot la tastiera va in crash??
<nannes> LOL
<nannes> E lo chiedi?
<nannes> !beta | mattia_ubuntu
<ubot-it> mattia_ubuntu: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<mattia_ubuntu> non è nè alpha e nè beta è un rilascio
<mattia_ubuntu> nannes e ubot-it: leggete e piangete http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/e-arrivato-il-nuovo-kernel-362.html#more
<mattia_ubuntu> :D
<nannes> mattia_ubuntu: Sì bravo, ma quello lo hai compilato dai sorgenti :)
<sin_> ciao,che versione mi consigliate di ubuntu per vedere film in hd su un notebook in modo che nn si fermi?il lettore è vlc
<mattia_ubuntu> eh e allora??
<glpiana> mattia_ubuntu, non c'è supporto per versioni di software diverse da quelle dei repository, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> TI spiego: ubuntu è fatta per essere semplice, quindi ogni software da installare viene messo nei repository ufficiali mattia_ubuntu
<mattia_ubuntu> eh e allora??
<nannes> Se un software (in questo caso il kernel) non è nei repo ufficiali, non sono testati, dunque potrebbero dare problemi. E siccome ubuntu è fatta per gli utenti di base, non si fornisce aiuto/supporto per installazioni da sorgenti come vuoi far tu mattia_ubuntu
<glpiana> mattia_ubuntu, allora se vuoi si può affrontare il tuo problema in #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui però
<mattia_ubuntu> si ci sono
<mattia_ubuntu> nannes c'è già
<mattia_ubuntu> ciao
<massy> buonasera a tutti
<glpiana> sin_, ora che versione usi?
<sin_> ora ho la 12.04 ma mi va a scatti
<massy> volevo soltanto dire alla comunità che da solo ho installato un vecchio client openanp chiamato lopster, son riuscito a installarlo spulciando la rete e scoprendo come fare con le librerie giuste .. grazie per avermi insegnato questo!!!
<glpiana> sin_, che interfaccia usi? unity?
<sin_> si
<nannes> bravo massy XD
<sin_> mi sa che è quello
<sin_> come la tolgo?
<glpiana> sin_, chiudi la sessione e al login prova a scegliere ubuntu 2d e vedi se cambia qualcosa nelle prestazioni
<massy> grazie nannes te lo dissi che prima o poi dovevo camminare con le gamebe mie
<sin_> vado
<sin_> grazie glpiana,altropiccolo aiutino voglio togliere la barra laterale...
<nannes> LOL
 * nannes se la segna .. questo è il numero 3401
<glpiana> sin_, diciamo che devi usare un'altra interfaccia. rimanendo su gnome puoi scegliere tra gnome shell (tipo unity) o gnome classic, più simile al vecchio gnome
<sin_> classic...è meglio
<nannes> :'(
<glpiana> sin_, allora nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> sin_, poi termini la sessione e al login scegli gnome classic (con o senza effetti a seconda di come rende il tuo pc)
<sin_> vado ok
<sin_> mi da un po di errori del tipo impossibile recuperare i pacchetti da it.archive ecc ecc
<glpiana> sin_, allora scrivi sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> sin_, quando termina dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> sin_, una volta che il sistema è aggiornato dai sudo apt-ge tinstall gnome-session-fallback
<sin_> ok
<glpiana> *apt-get install
<sin_> no mi da sempre impossibile recuperare ,risolvere ecc ecc
<glpiana> !paste | sin_ fa vedere
<ubot-it> sin_ fa vedere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin_> passo sul note
<massy> ciao
<sin_> glpiana,ho risolto,sono famoso per essere r....itonon avevo messo bene l'rj sul note e quindi nn era connesso
<glpiana> :)
<ptux> nannes, sono tornato...
<ptux> nannes, ho risolto!! ;)
<glpiana> ola
<giul> ciao
<giul> ragazzi qualcuno me la da una mano
<giul> è normale che l'installazione da usb è ferma alla "ricerca dei file system"?
<giul> ?
<giul> siete vivi?
<micheg> siamo vivi. hai dimenticato un congiuntivo. è normale che sia, non è normale che è. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiuntivo, per il resto che macchina è?
<giul> ok
<giul> si giusto grazie per avermi corretto
<giul> è un hp g62
<micheg> quindi abbastanza nuovo
<micheg> è un i3?
<giul> comunque come faccio a togliere il punto di mount "/cdrom" dalla partizione primaria?penso sia quello che mi frega nell installazione
<giul> sisi poi non l jo mai usato tanto
<giul> (adesso sono in modalita di prova ubuntu v12.04)
<micheg> e l'installer non ti funziona?
<giul> non l ho*
<giul> nono si blocca e mi dice che non riesce a smontare la partizione perche ce questo /cdrom
<micheg> un pò strano
<micheg> ma hai avviato da CD o da pennina usb?
<giul> eh si!
<giul> ho provato entrambi
<micheg> e con entrambi lo stesso errore?
<giul> si!
<micheg> ma il lettore CD era vuoto quando hai avviato da usb?
<giul> uffa non so piu cosa fare...
<giul> si
<micheg> incolla su pastebin il risultato di mount
<micheg> apri un terminale, digiti mount e vediamo che dice
<giul> cambio pc arrivo
<giul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283424/
<giul> eccoti
<giul> che te ne pare?
<blackfire> scusate sapete come installare aircrack?
<giul> niente?
<jester-> blackfire: aircracco è stato soppresso nei repo
<giul> ehm...
<giul> -.-
<jester-> giul: problema?
<giul> ecco
<giul> praticamente non riesco a installare ubuntu 12.04 perche l installayione mi dice che non riesce a smontare la partizione primaria
<giul> quest ultima ha il punto di mount segnato come /cdrom
<giul> installazione da usb
<giul> che devo fare?(sopra ho linkato una copia del terminale con il comando mount)
<jester-> giul: come tenti di installare
<jester-> cd usb o wubi?
<giul> usb
<jester-> giul: quindi fai il boot da usb?
<giul> esattamente
<jester-> giul: spegnendo il pc e poi boot da usb?
<giul> si proprio cosi
<giul> arrivo all installazione, scelgo la partizione ext4 scelgo che il mount sia in "/" e avvio
<jester-> giul: secondo me non setti il punto di mount
<jester-> giul: usare come etx4 jurnaled, formattare e montare / ?
<giul> esatto
<jester-> giul: controlla bene che se dice che glimanca il punto di mount quello è
<giul> dice che non riesce a smontare perche ci sono applicazioni che usano /cdrom
<jester-> giul: che centra il cdrom se usi la usb
<jester-> e se avvii da usb i lcdrom manco lo caga
<giul> eh no appunto per questo non capisco
<jester-> giul: anduma con ordine
<giul> ok
<jester-> giul: avvii usb, installa ubuntu, arrivi al partizionamento e scegli manuale o altro che sia,
<giul> nono aspetta haha
<jester-> giul: vai sulla partizione dove vuoi installare
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> usare ext4 formattare montare /
<giul> avvio da usb, installo (non ho gia piu su windows)
<giul> esattamente
<giul> tutto perfetto
<jester-> giul: eh ma quelli sono i passi
<giul> non fosse che poi rimane li in cerca dei file system
<jester-> giul: se non scegli usa intero hd devi fare in manuale
<giul> cioe?
<giul> (prima volta che armeggio con ubu)
<jester-> cioè manuale; andare sulla partizione pronta
<jester-> giul: c'è la patizione per ubuntu o no
<giul> si
<jester-> cone sei messo con il disco
<giul> una ext4 e un altra swap
<jester-> giul: sei sulla live?
<giul> 640 gb
<giul> sisi...adesso sono in modalita prova
<jester-> giul: fa vedere sudo fdisk -l nel pastebin
<giul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283494/
<jester-> giul: la devi mettere su sda1?
<giul> mmh quello piu capiente...
<giul> si e la 1
<jester-> giul: vai in installa e arriva la partizionamento
<giul> ok poi
<jester-> quando arrivi avvisa
<giul> ok perche ti sto scrivendo dal portatile che voglio formattare
<giul> dammi 2 minuti :)
<jester-> giul: da live sei sempre qui anche installando
<giul> ah ok
<jester-> non ciudere firefox
<giul> allora faccio qui
<giul> ooh yess
<giul> ci sono
<jester-> giul: scegli manuale o altro che sia
<jester-> e aspetta che ti faccia vedere i dischi
<giul> una premessa
<giul> avevo gia provato a installare
<giul> quindi mi vede piu copie di ubuntu
<jester-> giul: vai avanti
<giul> ok mi fa vedere i dischi
<giul> ne ho sei haha
<jester-> giul: in manuale?
<giul> si
<giul> uno e /dev/sdb
<giul> uno /dev/sda1
<jester-> giul: vai su sda1
<giul> il mio
<jester-> se li la vuoi mettere
<giul> sisiù
<jester-> allora vai su sda1 e poi clicca modifica
<giul> fatto
<giul> ext4 formatta e mount in "/"
<jester-> giul: si la swap non fare niente che la becca da sola, conferma e vai avanti
<giul> ok
<giul> come device per il bootloader cosa scelgo?
<giul> la pennetta o sda1
<jester-> giul: di defualt è sda cioò il primo disco che è quello che di silito si avvia al boot
<jester-> di solito*
<giul> pero qui mi indica la pennetta di default
<jester-> giul: quindi non fare nulla
<jester-> giul: sicuro?
<giul> si..l opzione segna default /dev/sdb usb dick
<pitzalone> nannes: sono alla 11.10. inizia a percepire qualcosa il monitor
<jester-> giul: mettilo si sda
<pitzalone> jester-: hai mai avuto esperienze di touchscreen con ubuntu?
<jester-> pitzalone: mai
<giul> sda non sda1 giusto
<jester-> pitzalone: su quale dispositivo
<jester-> giul: male che vado cambierai l0ordine di boot
<pitzalone> jester-: un normale desktop  con un monitor dell
<giul> okok
<pitzalone> jester-: ti risulta che si possa utilizzare?
<giul> ecco
<jester-> pitzalone: mi pare che funzi
<giul> non riesce a smontare delle partiyioni
<giul> partizioni
<jester-> ma non ti so dire cosa eventualmente bisogna abilitare
<pitzalone> jester-: stanotte passo alla 12.04 e vedo se funziona
<jester-> giul: il mistero è come mai ci siano delle partizioni montate, che partizione sarebbe
<giul> haha nee
<giul> comunque non riesce a smontare questo benedetto /cdrom
<giul> dice di chiudere qualsiasi applicazione che sta usando tali punti di mount
<pitzalone> jester-: ancora non riconosce la periferica con lsusb, però qualcosa inizia a percepirlo
<jester-> pitzalone: prova a installare xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<pitzalone> jester-: da synaptic?
<jester-> pitzalone: o da terminale
<jester-> cambia nada
<jester-> giul: si ma quali punti
<giul> questo /cdrom
<giul> non so di cosa parla
<jester-> giul: sudo umount /cdrom
<pitzalone> jester-:  devo riavviare poi?
<jester-> pitzalone: male non fa
<giul> device is busz -.-
<giul> busy
<pitzalone> jester-: ora provo, ma pensi che ci sia bisogno di passare alla 12.04?
<jester-> giul: hai un cd nel cdrom?
<giul> no gia haha
<jester-> pitzalone: prova che se non va aspetti 2 giorni e metti la 12.10
<pitzalone> jester-: in che senso aspetti due giorni?
<jester-> pitzalone: nel senso che il 18 esce
<jester-> giul: aprilo il cdrom
<pitzalone> jester-: preferisco fare gli aggiornamenti
<giul> ok
<pitzalone> jester-: provo a riavviare
<jester-> pitzalone: devi aggiornare 2 volte
<jester-> pitzalone: hai la home seprata?
<pitzalone> jester-: perchè posso passare direttamente al12.10
<jester-> pitzalone: nu
<giul> rifaccio l installazione o riprovo il comando dal terminale?
<pitzalone> jester-: aspetta, riavvio
<jester-> giul: vai subito in instalalzine
<jester-> zione
<jester-> giul: riavvia e vai subito in nstalla ubntu
<giul> ok
<giul> a dopo
<giul> jester-, non ce la fa comunque
<jester-> giul: prova a pasciare aperto il cdrom
<jester-> lasciare
<mattia_ubuntu> hey mi dite xk sul mio acer ao531h non si riavvia (per nannes debian l'ho installato e mi dà lo stesso problema)
<giul> era aperto
<giul> ;(
<jester-> giul: hai un oc con winzoz?
<giul> nein :/
<giul> oc  o pc?
<jester-> si
<jester-> giul: riscarica la iso  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<jester-> e controlla md5sum
<giul> ok
<jester-> giul: fatti un cd cosi lo freghi
<giul> ehh no mi frega comunque hahah
<giul> ho gia provato anche col cd
<ls960> ..sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ha usato per creare la live usb...
<jester-> riscarica la iso da quel link
<giul> linuxliveusb
<giul> sisi quasi fatto ancora 5 min
<elmutzine> ciao! sono passato alla versione 12.04, ho riavviato pc e mi dava errore nel boot, ho inserito cd live, reinstallato boot ma al riavvio mi trova solo windos. Il problema è anche che non rileva + il cd live! Come posso fare?
<jester-> elmutzine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<elmutzine> jester-: grazie per il link, come posso fare x fargli rilevare il cd live al boot?
<jester-> elmutzine: o vai nel bios o usi il menu popup pigiando un tasto Fx
<jester-> il tasto lo vedi alla prima schermata se il pc non è vecchio
<elmutzine> jester-: ok, avevo provato a settare dal Bios prima il cd poi Hd ma non è cambiato nulla.
<elmutzine> jester-: la cosa strana è che me lo aveva trovato quando avevo trovato il problema inzialmente e al reboot non me lo ha più caricato
<jester-> elmutzine: hai piu di un hd?
<giul> jester-, poi faccio l installazione normale giusto? come prima
<jester-> giul: si
<elmutzine> jester-: si
<elmutzine> 2
<jester-> elmutzine: prova a fare il boot dall'altro hd
<jester-> facile che sia finito li grub
<elmutzine> jester-: ok provo grazie
<ludonabbo> Ciao a tutti, ragazzi ho un problema. All inizio non riuscivo a installare ubuntu, ho una live usb.
<ludonabbo> Lo schermo non si illuminava, seguendo cio che mi ha detto nannes
<ludonabbo> sono riuscito, attivando un opzione chiamato noeditmode o una cosa simile
<elmutzine> jester-: sono riuscito ad accedere al live cd, stavo notando in fdisk -l che il settore di boot è separato dagli altri, è normale?
<ludonabbo> e per tutta l installazione non ho avuto problemi
<ludonabbo> Adesso, dopo aver riavviato il sistema come richiesto, lo schermo continua a rimanere senza luce come posso fare?
<jester-> elmutzine: cioè?
<jester-> ludonabbo: prova ad usare nomodeset
<elmutzine> jester-: niente scusa, ho sbagliato io a leggere la tabella partizioni, mi dice solamente che non è in ordine, procedo col tuo link.
<giul> ecco jester
<giul> che tipo di installazione faccio?
<giul> manuale?
<jester-> giul: si
<giul> ok
<jester-> giul: a meno che vuoi usare lintero disco
<giul> bhe si dai..seleziono l altra opzione
<jester-> giul: allora usa intero disco e pace
<giul> almeno sono sicuro che non ci sono casini con le partizioni giusto?
<jester-> giusto
<giul> (la UI di ubuntu mi piaceva molto di piu...haha sono possibili personalizzazioni facili)?
<jester-> cena
<giul> ?
<giul> buon app
<giul> ;)
<ludonabbo> jester-: ci sei?
<giul> cena
<ludonabbo> allora, ricapitoliamo un attimo. Dovevo installare ubuntu 12.4, non riuscivo perche lo schermo non si illuminava, alla fine ho attivato nomodeset e sono riuscito a installarlo. Dopo l installazione del sistema, ho riavviato come richiesto, purtroppo pero una volta riavviato lo schermo rimaneva senza illuminazione, io vedo che c'e scritto qualcosa nello schermo ma non si capisce cosa, come faccio a riattivare nomodeset? E a tene
<elmutzine> jester-: niente, ho seguito quella guida ma al riavvio mi trova solo la partizione di windows.
<ludonabbo> scusate tanto se rompo, mica qualcuno di voi è informato sul come attivare il nomodeset su un laptop nel quale è gia stato installato lnux e che non vede un picchio viste le luci dello schermo spente?
<sasa> ciao a tutti
<sasa> posso fare una domanda ?
<sasa> c'è nessuno ?  come funziona
<ludonabbo> prova a fare una domanda sasa, chi sa qualcosa sicurametne ti verra incontro
<sasa> ok grazie. ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito ufficiale ..ho masterizzato sul cd .. ho fatto il boot all'avvio da cd sul portatile.. ma mi esce solo una schermata viola con un due simboli in fondo al centro tipo una tastiera e un omino... cosa significa ?
<ludonabbo> che devi premere un tasto
<ludonabbo> dalla tastiera
<ludonabbo> :P
<ludonabbo> selezioni la lingua e fai partire l installazione
<sasa> ?? ma ho premuto invio e non succede nulla
<ludonabbo> come no
<sasa> ok riprovo...
<sasa> grandeeeee   funziona..dovevo premere invio...  grazieeee
<sasa> ho masterizzato la 12.04  ma ho anche ubuntu 11.04 plus 7     cosa mi consigliate dei due ?
<sasa> dopo la scelta della lingua rimane bloccato : dopo premuto invio (prova ubuntu senza istallarlo)
<giacomosmit> ciao per me la 12.04 lts se non sbaglio
<sasa> lts ?
<giacomosmit> é meglio provare prima di installare se va tutto bene installi
<sasa> già..ma il problema che qui è bloccato su prova ubuntu
<giacomosmit> si la 12.04 ha supporto per 4 o 5 anni non ricordo bene
<ludonabbo> e se va tutto bene con il nomodeset e poi non va dopo che lo installi'
<ludonabbo> come faccio ad attivare il nomode set permanentemente
<dod> va aggiunto in /etc/default/grub/ nella riga sotto a dove leggi quiet splash fra le virgolette. poi salvi il file e dai in terminale sudo update-grub
<dod> fra le virgolette ci scrivi nomodeset
<ludonabbo_> si ma come accedo a quei file?
<ludonabbo_> se non vedo nulla
<ludonabbo_> dodo, posso parlarti in pvt?
<dod> prima installi ubuntu. poi avvii entrando in grub e specificando nomodeset. poi quando hai il desktop che funziona in terminale dai sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<dod> altrimenti lo puoi fare dalla shell di sistema da modalita' recovery. avvii usando il kernel recovery che e' il secondo della lista. ti da' possibilita' di riga di comando. sudo nano /etc/default/grub    ctrl o dovrebbe salvare ctrl x esce.
<dod> poi sudo update-grub. poi riavvii.
<KarmaKoo> buona serata a tutti gli amici di ubuntu in Italia
<KarmaKoo> qualcuno di voi ha registrato problemi con okawix???
<KarmaKoo> il programma parte
<KarmaKoo> ma non scarica wikipedia
<KarmaKoo> inoltre sul sito ufficiale i torrent da scaricare sono mancanti
<KarmaKoo> quancuno sa qualcosa???
<KarmaKoo> ringrazio chi potrà aiutarmi
<KarmaKoo> intanto vado a cena
<KarmaKoo> buona serata a tutti
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<h_boyz> Buonasera a tutti,qualcuno disponibile per un'aiuto?
<mibofra> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<h_boyz> mibofra: Pardon,ho problemi con le risoluzioni video ed una chiavetta wifi su un vecchio pc
<mibofra> h_boyz: sono un pochino stanco, ma ti prometto che se passi domani verso le 3 , ti darò una mano , ok ?
<h_boyz> mibofra: Ok nessun problema,domani a quell'ora non ci sarò ma ti ringrazio molto della disponibilità,a presto.
<mibofra> h_boyz: per me va bene dalle 3 di pomeriggio alle 11 di notte, ne prima ne dopo però questi orari .
<h_boyz> mibofra: Ok se rientro in quell'orario ti disturbo!Solo una domanda stasera....
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> dimmi
<h_boyz> mibofra: come carico il modulo della chiavetta(comando),ho installato il  firmware,lsusb me la vede,ma iwconfig no....
<mibofra> sicuro che il modulo sia per il kernel che stai usando ?
<h_boyz> mibofra: l'ho preso da synaptic,e ce n'era uno solo,potrebbe essere sbagliato lo stesso ?
<h_boyz> mibofra: anche nelle varie guide si parla di firmware-atheros, ath9k_htc
<h_boyz> mibofra: Ok, ci torneremo sopra in un'altro momento,buona notte.
<mibofra> in questo momento non mi viene in mente niente, notte :) .
<mibofra> a domani allora :) .
<h_boyz> Problema chiavetta wifi e risoluzione video.
<massy> salve
<Karma|Cena> Qualcuno di voi ha registrato problemi con okawix??? Il programma parte, ma non scarica wikipedia
<Karma|Cena> inoltre sul sito ufficiale i torrent da scaricare sono mancanti quancuno sa qualcosa??? Ringrazio chi potrà aiutarmi!!!
<massy> domanda: all'avvio, prima di dare la pass, metto ubuntu in 2D, per renderlo piu fluido. pre rendere questo cambiamento definitivo, come devo fare?
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> uso ubuntu 12.04 , esiste un software che riesca a dividere  un file dvd in 2 o piu parti?
<massy> kalce: prova VOB splitter   http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia … tter.shtml leggi l'articolo e se ti confa' provalo
<_Kalce_> massy . ti ringrazio ma sono andato sul sito e non ho trovato vob splitter
<Fetentone> Ragazzi, ma lo scambio di dati da pc a pen drive su Ubuntu non è veloce come lo era su Win, è una mia impressione o è davvero così? Possso rendere lo scambio più veloce e soprattutto posso visualizzare il tempo che manca per finire l'operazione? GRazie a chi risponde!
 * Karma|Cena conferma l'impressione di fetentone
<KarmaKoo> anche io registro un pò di lentezza nella scrittura dei dato su pendrive
<KarmaKoo> dipende però dalle dimensioni dei file
<massy> okay kalce
<KarmaKoo> più sono grandi più è lento
<Fetentone> esattamente Karmakoo
<KarmaKoo> forse si risolverà con USB 3.0
<Fetentone> è un'applicazione?
<KarmaKoo> no è la nuova generazione USB
<KarmaKoo> già qualche PC le ha
<KarmaKoo> più veloce rispetto alle USB 2.0
<KarmaKoo> che a sua volta rimpiazzarono le USB 1.0
<Fetentone> la mia è 3.0
<KarmaKoo> anche la porta del PC lo è?
<Fetentone> si
<KarmaKoo> allora mi zittisco
<KarmaKoo> ^^
<Milaus> salve
<KarmaKoo> salve a te
<Milaus> vorrei fare una domanda
<KarmaKoo> se posso
<KarmaKoo> certo
<_Kalce_> massy : ok , l' ho trovato... ma il download è solo per windows ... và bene per linux?
<Milaus> ho un vecchio laptop ho omnibook xe2 cpu p3 600mhz 128mhz
<massy> kalce su linux per far girare i prog devi installare wine un emulatore di prog x windows
<Milaus> ho provato ad installare varie derivate diubuntu
<KarmaKoo> per Kalce... esatto è come dice massy... oppure play-on-linux
<Milaus> tra cui  xubuntu
<KarmaKoo> ti consiglio lubuntu
<KarmaKoo> per un pc così anzianotto
<Milaus> gia provata
<KarmaKoo> di che anno è?
<Milaus> solo che forse l'unica limitazione e la scheda video da 4mb
<massy> azz 4mb?
<massy> così poco?
<Milaus> già
<Milaus> si
<massy> lubuntu
<KarmaKoo> 4MB pocooooo
<Milaus> xp ci gira, ma figurati
<massy> allora ho letto che è ottimo per i pc datati
<massy> sarà impiccato
<massy> ahahahaha
<_Kalce_> grazie ragazzi , installerò wine
<Milaus> che famo lo butto?
<KarmaKoo> sul mio vecchio pc del 99 lubuntu va
<_Kalce_> buona notte a tutti e grazie ancora
<massy> wine = 200mb e piu
<KarmaKoo> un pò lento ma na
<massy> azz ghiuto
<KarmaKoo> va
<Milaus> in pratica ci devo far girare un'applicativo java, gia testato
<massy> karmakoo: io sto cercando di passare alla gnome classic, ma 3d mi rallenta un pò il pc
<Milaus> su lubuntu intendo
<massy> sistema ubuntu, ovvio
 * KarmaKoo conferma a massy che ha la stessa intenzione
<Milaus> chi mi aiuta?
<massy> ma che fussi? gemello mio? ahahahaha
<KarmaKoo> bhe non penso che ci siano problemi ad installare java su lubuntu
<massy> milaus, io son un neofita di linux ci son passato da poco 1 settimana  circa
<massy> da quello che ho letto
<Milaus> si ma lubuntu non parte, si pianta, penso che x crolli
<massy> ti posso garantire al limone che lubuntu è l'unico che fa rifiorire i pc datati
<massy> o con poche risorse
<massy> come non parte?? dici il live??
<KarmaKoo> verifico il modello pc di milaus
<KarmaKoo> arrivo
<massy> okay qua sto
<Milaus> si ma dall'alto della tua esperienza ti e mai capitato di avere un pc con 4mb di memoria video?
<massy> noehehe
<massy> no ehehehe
<massy> (sorrido)
<Milaus> :P
<massy> cmq è strano davvero che lubuntu si pianti
<Adriano1> uso ubuntu 12.04 , come posso risolvere? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283990/
<Milaus> non e che si pianta, ma non parte il desktop
<KarmaKoo> HP OmniBook XE2 - PII 366 MHz - RAM 64 MB - HD 4 GB - CD - Mdm - Win95/98 - 13.3" TFT XGA (1024 x 768)
<massy> a parte che io ho un pc fisso, con 8gb di ram, forse il bios nonn è perfettamente settato, ma ho l'impressione che gira come se ne avesse 4gb di ram
<Milaus> xfc non parte
<KarmaKoo> rammmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Milaus> vabbe, quello ma un pochino modificato
<KarmaKoo> è la ram
<massy> si
<Milaus> ram 128
<massy> sicuramente
<KarmaKoo> io l'ho portata al triplo
<Milaus> risponde al control alt canc
<KarmaKoo> per far girare lubuntu
<Milaus> ed al tasto di spegnimento
<KarmaKoo> live funziona?
<Milaus> quindi il sistema sotto e vivo
<Milaus> poca ram, non ho tentasto
<massy> karmazoo: io non me ne intendo, ma mediamente linux di quante ram ha bisogno per girare?
<massy> effettivamente
<KarmaKoo> dipende dalla distro
<massy> esempio: lubuntu
<Milaus> per il live ci vogliono almeno 256mb
<massy> ah ecco ... ho imparato cosa nuova e giusta
<KarmaKoo> il mio del 99 gira con tre banchi da 128
<Milaus> vedi
<KarmaKoo> apppunto
<Milaus> io faccio informatica da un bel po
<Milaus> cercavo una soluzione alternativa ma semplice come ubuntu o derivate
<KarmaKoo> cmq sul forum e sulla distro lubunto ci dovrebbero essere i requisisti minimi indicati
<Milaus> il mio vecchio laptop ci sta  a pennello per il lavoro che devo fare
<KarmaKoo> e con una distro un pò più retrò?
<Milaus> nessuno parla di memoria video
<KarmaKoo> tipo un ubuntu 6.10
<KarmaKoo> petate
<Milaus> ho installata la lubuntu minimale ma quella e senza x11
<Milaus> a me serve l'ambienta grafico..
<massy> karmakoo: sul software center di ubuntu ho trovato questo (The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components). traducendo le recensioni dall'inglese dovrebbe essere il gnome classic che sto cercando. se è lui lo sto installando
<KarmaKoo> gnome 2
<KarmaKoo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<massy> e dove le si va a prendere le distro datate??
<KarmaKoo> la più anziana che vedo è la 8.04
<KarmaKoo> però dvd
<KarmaKoo> e milaus ha solo il lettore cd
<KarmaKoo> opssss
<massy> mmm
<massy> vero anche questo
<Milaus> no, dvd
<massy> a posto allora
<Milaus> t'ho detto che e modificato
<massy> scaricala e installala
<Adriano1> ciao , uso ubuntu 12.04, come posso risolvere? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283990/
<Milaus> ho rimpiazzato l'altro ieri la lampada del monitor con una di un 10"
<Milaus> na bomba
<massy> adriano io non ne ho proprio idea, mi spiace, son un neofita di ubuntu
<massy> del terminale nonso proprio niente
<KarmaKoo> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/8.04/
<KarmaKoo> qui ii cd
<KarmaKoo> di ubuntu 8.04
<KarmaKoo> uno delle prime distribuzioni
<massy> karmakoo: dopo aver installato il pacchetto The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components devo riavviare ubuntu??
<KarmaKoo> e credo di si
<massy> okay lo penso anche io
<KarmaKoo> perchè stai lavorando con Unity
<Milaus> comunque sto scaricando, per il momento grazie
<KarmaKoo> (credo)
<massy> si all'avvio lo messo su unitu 2d
<massy> per renderlo fluido
<KarmaKoo> so che la 8.04 è stata anche installata su smartphon
<massy> ma vorrei ritornare alla gnome classic che io adoravo tanto
<KarmaKoo> ;)
<KarmaKoo> è più fluibile secondo me
<massy> a proposito, tu sai come installare linux su tablet ahaha
<KarmaKoo> uhmmm no
<KarmaKoo> quello no
<massy> android non è linux?
<KarmaKoo> io ho conosciuto questo canale stasera
<massy> cavoli
<KarmaKoo> si android è un linux 2.6
<massy> vecchissimo allora
<massy> okay
<KarmaKoo> perchè ho un problema
<massy> e sarebbe?
<massy> vediamo se ti posso aiutare
<KarmaKoo> Qualcuno di voi ha registrato problemi con okawix??? Il programma parte, ma non scarica wikipedia
<KarmaKoo> inoltre sul sito ufficiale i torrent da scaricare sono mancanti quancuno sa qualcosa??? Ringrazio chi potrà aiutarmi!!!
<KarmaKoo> questo :(
<massy> stasera mancano i guru del canale
<massy> mai provato quel programma
<KarmaKoo> ha si???
<KarmaKoo> ho postato sul forum
<KarmaKoo> ma nada
<KarmaKoo> il programma parte
<massy> di solito ci son sempre nannes, DD3my, e altri ma ora me sa che dormono
<KarmaKoo> ma anche il sito ufficiale
<massy> dovrai postare il tuo problema domani
<KarmaKoo> è stato hackerato credo
<KarmaKoo> non ci sono i link ai trrent
<KarmaKoo> torrent
<KarmaKoo> e non riesco a farlo connettere a wikipedia
<KarmaKoo> bhooo
<KarmaKoo> ma il prog parte
<massy> arrivo ne' ubuntu midice di riavviare per completare gli aggiornamenti
<Milaus> domani vi faro sapere, grazie
<massy> arrivo
<Milaus> notte
<massy> ciao milaus
<KarmaKoo> su you tube è così banale
<Adriano1> ciao , uso ubuntu 12.04, come posso risolvere? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283990/
<KarmaKoo> adriano adesso vado a leggere
<Adriano1> KarmaKoo: grazie
<massy> bonasera
<KarmaKoo> credo che sia una questione di PPA
<massy> karmakoo: il pacchetto gnome classic funziona a meraviglia ahahaha
<KarmaKoo> per adriano...  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=535879
<KarmaKoo> massy passa passa link
<massy> che distro hai?
<KarmaKoo> 11.10
<massy> ubntu?
<KarmaKoo> yep
<massy> ok
<massy> software center e trova gnome desktop environment, with extra contents
<Adriano1> KarmaKoo: mi spieghi cosa devo fare? passo passo , grazie
<massy> installalo e installa anche le aggiiunte sotto
<massy> finalmente il vecchio ubuntu
<massy> come me vecchio ahahaha
<massy> ragazzi vado a nanna
<massy> a dmani
<massy> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
<KarmaKoo> ciaooooooooooooooo
<Adriano1> KarmaKoo: mi spieghi cosa devo fare? passo passo , grazie
<nannes> chi mi chiama?
<nannes> massy !!
<nannes> Qualcuno ha bisogno di qualcosa?
<KarmaKoo> ciao nannes
<KarmaKoo> io forse
<Adriano1> nannes: uso ubuntu 12.04 , come posso risolvere -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283990/
<KarmaKoo> aiutando massy
<KarmaKoo> mi ha parlato di certi guru
<KarmaKoo> che stasera non sono on-line
<nannes> Adriano1: Basta che riattivi i repository "update" ;)
<KarmaKoo> da terminale
<KarmaKoo> ti avevo dato il link sul forum
<nannes> KarmaKoo: che c'è? spiega
<Adriano1> nannes: spiegami passo passo come fare , grazie
<KarmaKoo> Adriano1 ripete random le stesse richieste
<KarmaKoo> uhmmm
<Adriano1> KarmaKoo: sarÀ ke sono alle prime armi ma nn ho cpt , da quel link forum , come fare
<KarmaKoo> Qualcuno di voi ha registrato problemi con okawix??? Il programma parte, ma non scarica wikipedia
<KarmaKoo> inoltre sul sito ufficiale i torrent da scaricare sono mancanti quancuno sa qualcosa??? Ringrazio chi potrà aiutarmi!!!
<KarmaKoo> Adriano mi vedi in privato???
<KarmaKoo> ho aperto una comunicazione con te
<KarmaKoo> per fare passo a passo
<KarmaKoo> ma non rispondi
<nannes> Adriano1: Apri il gestore pacchetti, vai su Impostazioni>Repository. Nella prima scheda abilita tutti. Nella scheda "aggiornamenti" invece abilita i primi tre, ma "Backports" no. Poi chiudi e fai da terminale:
<nannes> sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KarmaKoo> chiedo scusa
<KarmaKoo> è la prima volta che entro qui
<KarmaKoo> solitamente me la sono sempre cavata con il forum
<nannes> KarmaKoo: Sicuro di averlo installato correttamente?
<KarmaKoo> ho scaricato dal sito
<KarmaKoo> scompattato tutto
<KarmaKoo> il programma parte
<KarmaKoo> per contro
<KarmaKoo> la versione exe
<KarmaKoo> installata su wine
<KarmaKoo> anche se più lenta da lo stesso esito
<KarmaKoo> inoltre il sito di okawix l'ho visto piratato
<nannes> lol
<nannes> ma dove ? non sembra
<KarmaKoo> i torrent
<KarmaKoo> non ce n'è uno
<nannes> Ok ma non vedo cosa c'entri con il supporto linux .. qui è un problema dei loro server, che c'entra il tuo OS? :)
<KarmaKoo> sisi certo
<KarmaKoo> non so perchè il mio SO non si connetta a Wikipedia
<KarmaKoo> si blocca sulla lista delle lingue
<KarmaKoo> provo a scaricarlo altrove?
<KarmaKoo> e a ripetere l'operazione?
<nannes> KarmaKoo: come sarebbe non si connette a wiki?
<KarmaKoo> quando clicco su english
<KarmaKoo> o italiano
<KarmaKoo> non da segni
<KarmaKoo> di andare avanti
<nannes> KarmaKoo: http://it.wikipedia.org
<nannes> non la vedi?
<KarmaKoo> si si la vedo
<KarmaKoo> in firefox
<nannes> ah parlavi di okawix
<nannes> beh è ovvio lol
<nannes> quella funziona solo quando hai scaricato i filez da torrent  xD
<nannes> E' un programma per "navigare" wikipedia offline!
<KarmaKoo> esattamente
<KarmaKoo> :)
<KarmaKoo> proprio i torrent mancano
<nannes> KarmaKoo: e allora perchè ti spaventi se cliccando la lingua non succede niente?? XD
<KarmaKoo> perchè dovrebbe andare ugualmente
<kanenas> ciao
<nannes> no
<KarmaKoo> e farmi scaricare un mio archivio
<nannes> deve andare solo quando ha i files
<kanenas> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<KarmaKoo> haaaaaaaaaa
<kanenas> ho sempre usato debian
<KarmaKoo> grazie mille annes
<nannes> :)
<KarmaKoo> aspetto i torrent
<KarmaKoo> :)
<KarmaKoo> o li cerco altrove
<nannes> (sperando che arrivino)
<nannes> strano però eh ...
<KarmaKoo> ^^
<KarmaKoo> chissà
<nannes> kanenas: Avresti fatto meglio a tenerlo allora ;
<nannes> ;)
<kanenas> :)
<kanenas> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-17
<matilde_swz> eilù
<matilde_swz> eila
<massy> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gnu> ciao a tutti
<eugenio> ciao, qualcuno sa il path alle icone con il simbolo che stanno nella home?
<Guest25193> non rieco a vedere i filmati con caffeine, ho già fatto gli aggiornamenti della distro...c'è un comando per aggiornare solo questo programma?
<jester-> eugenio: paciocca in /usr/share/icons
<jester-> Guest25193: se non va un cavallo usane un altr0. per es vlc
<eugenio> jaster-, e per modificare l'icona aggiungento un simbolino?
<Guest25193> jester-: l'ho sempre usato, forse gli mancano degli aggiornamenti...ho appena aggiornato dragon player e ora va, questo perchè chiede di installare i pacchetti mancanti all'avvio di un filmato, mentre kaffeine non lo fa e non so quale sia il comando
<jester-> Guest25193: ubuntu è kubuntu
<pitzalone> ciao
<massy> ciao tutti
<jester-> pitzalone: aiò, va il tacc?
<pitzalone> mi potreste dare una mano! ho appena fatto l'avanzamento alla 12.04. non mi da nessun tipo di barra. ne laterale ne superiore. cosa puo' essere?
<jester-> pitzalone avanzato da?
<pitzalone> da 11.10 a 12.04
<jester-> pitzalone: unity o gnomo
<pitzalone> cosa posso fare? deve aver avuto problemi con l'aggiornamento
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get update
<pitzalone> unity penso. sarebbe quello con la barra laterale?
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitzalone> aspetta sto riavviando ed entro in terminale. poi do' questi comandi
<pitzalone> ti sto scrivendo dal cellulare
<jester-> pitzalone: anche sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback per avere gnome
<Guest25193> jester-: che intendi?
<jester-> Guest25193: usi kde o unity/gnome
<Guest25193> jester-: kde
<pitzalone> jester non ho connessione
<jester-> Guest25193: installa kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> pitzalone: como mai
<Guest25193> jester-: da console? puoi darmi il comando completo?
<jester-> Guest25193: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<pitzalone> come posso fare per connettermi
<jester-> pitzalone: modalità ripristino e al menu scegli
<pitzalone> dicevi a me?
<jester-> pitzalone: modalità ripristino e al menu scegli
<Guest25193> jester-: ok fatto
<jester-> Guest25193: prova kaffeine
<Guest25193> jester-: non va
<jester-> Guest25193: soe che chiedo a peace- che è tuttologo di kde
<Guest25193> jester-: lo schermo resta nero mentre l'indicatore della riproduzione corre com eun matto
<Guest25193> jester-: ok
<jester-> Guest25193: vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat che al momento non risponde cosi stai in campana
<Guest25193> ok grazie
<pitzalone> jester cosa mi dice?
<jester-> pitzalone: alura?
<pitzalone> senza connessione non si fa nulla?
<jester-> pitzalone: se parti in recovery al menu dovrebbe esserci root con rete
<djreplay98> hi
<djreplay98> ciao
<djreplay98> ragazzi
<djreplay98> mi potrebbe aiutare qualcuno?
<djreplay98> xfavore
<massy> di nuovo buon pomeriggio a tutti, guru di linux
<massy> ehehe
<ludonabbo> Ciao ragazzi ho un problemino .. come mai nel mio pc non ho la lista completa delle risoluzioni dello schermo?
<ludonabbo> ho 1 sola risoluzione (tra  l' altro molto bassa)
<massy> impostazioni di sistema, apsetto? hai solo una?
<ludonabbo> si
<massy> evidentemente no ha rilevato la scheda video
<ludonabbo> e come faccio <.<
<massy> che sistema usi?
<ludonabbo> ubuntu 12.4
<massy> okay
<ludonabbo> mi da solo risoluzione 1024 * 768
<massy> prova a mandare l'icona driver aggiuntivi,, e fagli fare una scansione
<ludonabbo> lasciamo perdere che è molto bassa, oltretutto è una risoluzione per 4:3 e il mio schermo è un 16:9 ;(
<massy> la trovi in impostazioni di sistema
<massy> lo so io ho una risoluzione 1920x1024
<ludonabbo> ora provo
<ludonabbo> boh non trova niente
<ludonabbo> vado un attimo a pranzo poi riprovo
<massy> ludonabbo: apri terminale e dgt xrandr ti da tutte le risoluzioni sopportate
<massy> io sto usando la massimo 1920x1080
<massy> ludonabbo: leggi questo articolo ... http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<krash> salve ragazz, ho un problema cn le lingue. i sostanza la lingua italiana è correttamene impostata solo quando apro le applicazioni da root, quando le apro de semplice utente le scrite sono in italiano. usando gnome-language-selector da root tutto funziona, mentre se lo apro da utente non mi applica globamente la ingua
<krash> come risolvo?
<krash> (da user le scrite sono n ilese)
<krash> nessuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> ola
<krash> ciao glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> krash, non lo so. dimmi
<krash> sho un problema con le lingue. i sostanza la lingua italiana è correttamene impostata solo quando apro le applicazioni da root, quando le apro de semplice utente le scrite sono in inglese. usando gnome-language-selector da root tutto funziona, mentre se lo apro da utente non mi applica globamente la lingua
<glpiana> krash, il fatto di usare i programmi da root potrebbe andare a modificare i permessi dei file di configurazione, impedendo poi all'utente di modificare le opzioni
<glpiana> krash, se apri un asessione ospite che lingua visualizzi?
<krash> uso lxde+slim, come faccio ad aprire una sessione guest?
<glpiana> krash, slim sarebbe un manager di login?
<krash> sisi
<krash> i file di configurazione sono gli stessi per root e user? cioè /etc/default/locale?
<glpiana> krash, se non ti permette di inserire come utente l'utente guest (che nel caso ha password vuota, prova) potresti creare un nuovo utente momentaneamente
<glpiana> krash, i file di configurazione delle applicazioni dovrebbero stare nella home dell'utente. potresto controlarne i permessi. pa secondo me crei un nuovo utente e provi e fai prima che scartabellare file e direcotry
<glpiana> poi lo elimini
<nicotano> salve
<krash> nella home non ho un file locale
<krash> dovrebbe esserci?
<krash> (ora provo con il nuovo utente
<glpiana> krash,  non un file "locale". se mi fai un esempio di programma vediamo dove può essere
<krash> tutti i programmi sono in inglese da user
<glpiana> krash, non è UN esempio :) io non so che programmi usi
<krash> firefox,chromium,pcmanfm
<krash> lxterminal
<glpiana> krash, lxterminal e pcmanfm se non erro stanno sotto .config
<krash> ci sono, cosa devo cercare?
<glpiana> krash, firefox  ha configurazioni della lingua raggiungibili dalle impostazioni del programma. prova prima l'utente nuovo. poi nel caso vediamo caso per caso
<Michele_1970> ciao a Tutti
<ludonabbo> ragazzi, ho un problema devo modificare il grub ma non riesco ad aprirlo con i poteri di superuser
<ludonabbo> (eppure accedo dal acco amministratore) come posso fare?
<nannes> ludonabbo: Perchè non riesci?
<ludonabbo> non lo so, io apro il file grub, voglio aggiungere nomodeset
<ludonabbo> io scrivo nella riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<ludonabbo> pero non me lo fa salvare
<ludonabbo> e non mi fa neanche sostituire il file
<nannes> ludonabbo: Perchè devi aprirlo con i poteri di superuser, come hai già detto tu :D
<ludonabbo> ho provato anceh il comando sudo gedit/etc/default/grub
<ludonabbo> ma non si apr
<nannes> ma come no, sì che si apre
<ludonabbo> nannes: e come faccio ad aprirlo con il super user? :D
<nannes> ludonabbo:  gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<ludonabbo> ho capito dove era l errore
<nannes> mancava lo spazio ;)
<ludonabbo> non mettevo lo spazzio dove il gedit
<ludonabbo> altra domanda
<ludonabbo> in pratica, vorrei cambiare la risoluzione schermo pero
<ludonabbo> nelle impostazioni del sistema c'e solo 1270x720
<ludonabbo> qualcuno mi ha detto che il sistema non riconosce la scheda video..
<nannes> Oppure il monitor, sì
<ludonabbo> c'e qualche modo per risolvere?
<nannes> ludonabbo:  non ti va bene quella?  È una 16:9 tipica dei portatili
<ludonabbo> o devo tenere la risoluzione bassissima?
<ludonabbo> è troppo bassa
<nannes> oh
<ludonabbo> no forse 1270x720
<ludonabbo> non è
<ludonabbo> asp
<ludonabbo> 1024 x 768
<ludonabbo> ecco
<ludonabbo> c'e solo questa risoluzione
<nannes> ahhh
<nannes> spè che prendo !info-video
<nannes> ludonabbo, servono info specifiche sul video. Installa pastebinit/mesa-utils (sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 vga;glxinfo|grep -Ei 'render|vendor';cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|egrep "(EE)|(WW)";}|pastebinit
<ludonabbo> ok allora
<ludonabbo> installo
<ludonabbo> sta instalando
<ludonabbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284986/
<nannes> iih ma è vecchissima
<ludonabbo> <.<
<ludonabbo> non si puo fare nulla ? :(
<nannes> ludonabbo: modinfo i915|pastebinit
<ludonabbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284995/
<davide_> 2~2~
<nannes> ooooh capito
<nannes> ludonabbo: stai usando nomodeset vero?
<ludonabbo> si ma se non lo uso non si illumina lo schermo .-.
<nannes> ahiahi però i driver intel i915 hanno bisogno del KMS per funzionare bene
<nannes> spetata
<nannes> *spetta
<ludonabbo> sono qua :P
<nannes> tu eri quello senza luminosità, giusto? però l'immagine sotto sotto si vedeva no?
<ludonabbo> si ero io quello senza luminosità... l immagine sotto sotto si vedeva che c'era
<nannes> bene
<ludonabbo> ma era improponibile lavorarci o cercare quaclosa
<nannes> Disabilita il nomodeset
<nannes> e fai quest'altro trick per ri-aumentare la luminosità:
<ludonabbo> se disabilito il nomodeset non ci vedo piu nulla
<ludonabbo> quindi dovrei farlo prima il trick :P
<nannes> no cialtrone, adesso ormai il pc è acceso XD
<nannes> toglilo subito, e obbedisci ai miei ordini
<nannes> lol
<ludonabbo> giusto! ahah subito
<ludonabbo> tolto
<nannes> sicuro? da dove l'hai tolto?
<ludonabbo> grub
<ludonabbo> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nannes> allora devi fare anche   sudo update-grub2
<ludonabbo> done
<nannes> cat /etc/rc.local|pastebini
<nannes> *t
<nannes> aggiungi la t
<ludonabbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285015/
<nannes> ludonabbo: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ludonabbo> nannes, fatto
<nannes> ludonabbo: la riga exit 0  deve rimanere sempre per ultima
<nannes> quindi le righe aggiunte vanno messe PRIMA di quella
<nannes> ludonabbo: aggiungi questo:  setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00
<ludonabbo> fatto
<nannes> salva esci da gedit e fammi vedere con :  cat /etc/rc.local|pastebinit
<ludonabbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285019/
<nannes> eccellente
<nannes> riavvia
<nannes> e spero per te che il nomodeset lo abbia disabilitato come si deve
<ludonabbo> torno subito
<ludonabbo> lo spero pure io :S
<ludonabbo_> nannes, <3
<nannes> ludonabbo_: funge tutto? :)
<nannes> ludonabbo: funge tutto? :)
<ludonabbo> sisi <3 grazie mille un ultima domanda, mi potreste gentilmente consigliare qualche anti virus?
<nannes> pfffff aahh
<nannes> ahah
<nannes> niente antivirus su linux
<nannes> a meno che non ti serva scansionare filez per winzozz
<ludonabbo> bo ho visto che c'era avast per linux
<ludonabbo> pero s emi dite che non mi serve a nulla a me bhe, mi fido :D
<nannes> sì per scansionare i files e verificare se siano o no virus di windows
<ludonabbo> visto che windows non lo ho piu ... posso stare tranquillo allora :P
<nannes> bravo ragazzo
<nannes> butta windows, e fallo buttare ai tuoi conoscenti
<ludonabbo> ho un pc un po cacca, forse ti sei accorto... ma la velocità con ubuntu adesso è tutta un altra cosa lol
<ludonabbo> nel frattempo che si spegneva prima ... ho riavviato aperto firefox e ti ho scritto lol
<nannes> ehhe :)) allora con lubuntu andrebbe pure di più :P
<ludonabbo> e almeno sto lontano dai giochi con il linux >.< quello è l unico 'vantaggio' del windows.. puoi nerdare con i giochi..
<nannes> = svantaggio :P perchè è solo perdita di tempo :P
<mibofra> ciao nannes
<nannes> ciau
<toshiba_nb250> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedervi una cosa importante, ho un toshiba nb250 lo uso per lavoro, ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi non mi viene riconosciuta e neanche un usb wi-fi mi sapete rispondere ? Grazie in anticipo
<slaventina> ciao, sto cercando fare upgrade da 11.10 a 12.04 ma non trova la versione nuova, ho ripulito i repository mettendo solo quelli ufficiali ma non cambia
<slaventina> ciao, sto cercando fare upgrade da 11.10 a 12.04 ma non trova la versione nuova,
<slaventina> scusate la ripetizione
<nannes> slaventina: hai seguito la procedura standard?
<slaventina> nannes: il gestore aggiornamenti non mi propone avanzamento, dist-upgrade non trova pacchetti
<slaventina> era andato storto qualcosa durante l'avanzamento di versione precedente, tipo un interruzione, poi sistemata in qualche modo, ma sono passati alcuni mesi
<slaventina> ma fin'ora non ho avuto problemi con gli aggiornamenti, a parte questo che non riesce a fare l'avanzamento
<slaventina> ecco sources.list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1285237/
<slaventina> ho provato a cambiarli mettendo solo gli ufficiali ma non me l'ha salvato
<nannes> slaventina: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<slaventina> nannes: ok
<slaventina> che cosa ho rimosso esattamente=?
<nannes> ls /var/lib/apt/lists/
<nannes> e lo scopri
<nannes> (ora son cancellati però XD)
<nannes> comunque lo dice il nome stesso del percorso
<nannes> sono le liste di "cache" del gestore pacchetti apt
<slaventina> ok
<nannes> ora bisognerebbe ripristinare il sources.list originale di oneiric
<slaventina> nannes, bene ora controllo
<nannes> cerco se ce n'è uno in rete
<nannes> però se hai installato ppa esterni o pacchetti strani da backports l'avanzamento di versione può non andare a buon fine
<nannes> io consiglio sempre di iniziare eliminando tutte le tracce di ppa e pacchetti affiliati (con ppa-purge)
<nannes> E anche tutti i pacchetti installati da backports
<nannes> Poi ripristina il sources.list originale  generandolo da qui http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nannes> poi fai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nannes> e poi ancora
<nannes> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<nannes> slaventina: magari prima fai così_    cat /etc/*release
<nannes> e controlla che sia oneiric
<slaventina> com'è il comando esatto per ppa purge?
<nannes> slaventina: google ;)
<nannes> do consigli, non istruzioni
<slaventina> daccordo
<slaventina> cat release conferma che è 11.10
<slaventina> ora vedo di purgare
<nb250> Salve chi mi può dare una mano? ho un problema su lubuntu non mi riconosce lascheda wi-fi perchè c'è l'hardware switch
<nb250> mi sapete dare una mano grazie
<nb250> per favore è urgente !
<nb250> per favore
<nb250> enzotib, ci sei
<nannes> nb250: beh accendilo no?
<nannes> è un notebook? che modello è?
<nb250> nannes, ma non funziona lo stesso e non riesco a venirne a capo toshiba nb250
<nannes> nb250: sudo apt-get install rfkill
<nb250> nannes, poi ?
<nannes> sudo rfkill list all
<nb250> nannes, poi ? scusami ma sto su windows ora lo faccio
<nannes> nb250: non si può fare così .. devi entrare con quel notebook. collegalo al modem via cavo LAN
<nb250> accedo qui con l'altro computer
<nb250> ci sono
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, eccomi mi puoi riscrivere i comandi per favore ?
<nannes> sudo apt-get install rfkill
<nannes> sudo rfkill list all
<toshiba_nb250> nannes, ok grazie ora faccio tutto
<nannes> toshiba_nb250: anche senza "all"
<nannes> sudo rfkill list
<toshiba_nb250> ok
<nb250> nannes, eccomi ti posto i risultati su past..
<nannes> ma che diavolerie stai combinando? riavvii continuamente? xD
<nb250> nannes, eccomi ti posto i risultati su past..
<nb250> nannes, >D scusami eh che sto con vari pc >D
<nb250> nannes, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1285340/
<nannes> nb250: sudo rfkill unblock all
<nb250> nannes, ok ora _
<massy> ciaoo
<nb250> nannes, riavvio _
<nb250> ?
<nannes> nb250: NO fammi vedere l'output
<nb250> nannes, non mi ha dato niente
<nannes> nb250: bene, fai di nuovo   sudo rfkill list
<nb250> nannes, ok ora _
<nannes> pastebin
<nb250> nannes, [ uguale a prima
<nannes> nb250: segui me
<nannes> adesso
<nb250> ok
<nannes> 1 - spegni il notebook      2 - Togli la batteria    3 - Premi il pulsante d'accensione un bel po' di volte per un minuto intero (per togliere la carica rimasta nel circuito)        4 - Rimetti la batteria           5 - riaccendi il notebook ed entra subito nel BIOS, ripristinando le impostazioni di fabbrica (qualora il procedimento non fosse bastato)        6 - Riavvia ubuntu e controlla se si è sbloccato
<cir_> ciao
<nb250> nannes, ok grazie ora prova
<nb250> provo
<cir_> ho un probema ad entrare in una partizione ccreata ad hoc per salvare i dati. ho appena reinstallato. Qundo provo a creare una cartella nella partizione, oppure copiarci dentro dei file, non me ne dà la possibilità. Sono utente amministratore con tutti iprivilegi. non capisco, solitamente non mi era mai successo
<nb250> nannes, niente da fare nemmeno con una usb
<nannes> nb250: secondo me hai fatto troppo in fretta :/
<nannes> comunque hai controllato nel BIOS se c'era un settaggio per abilitare/disabilitare il wifi?
<nb250> nannes, allora rifaccio tutto
<massy> giorno nannes, anzi buona sera quasi
<nannes> Buonasera massy!
<nb250> nannes, niente
<nb250> nannes, fa niente grazie lo stesso
<nannes> nb250: Hai provato a riavviare da windows e riattivarlo da "gestione dispositivi" ?
<nb250> nannes, ora provo
<nannes> nb250: E invece, quello che ti ho detto l'altra volta, l'hai fatto? il demone iBus ?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho un router al quale sono collegati pc win e linux, ma non riesco a collegarmi in desktop remoto da ubuntu a win. non riesco nemmeno a pingare i pc win
<DD3my> hallino1, hey
<massy> ciao DD3my
<massy> buonasera
<DD3my> ciao massy :)
<massy> ieri ehehe mi son installato lopster su ubuntu tutto da solo
<nannes> thebestneo: Il ping non è da considerare come prova finale. Perchè il ping può essere tranquillamente bloccato da un firewall (come quello di windows ad esempio)
<nannes> thebestneo: Come son collegati, tutti via cavo o anche wifi?
<thebestneo> nannes: il pc win a cui voglio accedere sia via cavo che wifi
<nannes> thebestneo: Non può essere, un pc può connettersi ad un nodo A tramite una e una sola interfaccia di rete
<nannes> ma tralasciando questo...
<nannes> thebestneo: Che software staresti usando per controllare il pc win da ubuntu?
<nb250> nannes, ma come si fa a usare windows non ci posso credere ora death screen e puf........ bene ora mi ritrovo con lubuntu su una usb e senza os su hdd
<thebestneo> nannes: client terminal server
<nannes> nb250: ma stai scherzando??
<nannes> thebestneo: ok , controlla subito che su win non ci siano firewall che bloccano
<nannes> Controlla sia il firewall di win sia qualsiasi firewall software secondario
<hallino1> Eilà DD3my! :D
<DD3my> bravo massy :D
<nannes> thebestneo: e quale protocollo stai usando?
<DD3my> ciao nannes
<DD3my> :)
<thebestneo> nannes: rdp
<nannes> thebestneo: usa la v5 però
<thebestneo> nannes: ok,
<nb250> nannes, ora _
<nannes> e controlla anche nelle impo del router che il traffico LAN rimanga incontrollato / senza filtri
<nannes> deve passare tutto via LAN, thebestneo
<thebestneo> nannes: via wifi non si riesce?
<nannes> thebestneo: cerco .. con LAN intendo local area network (la rete locale del tuo router), che comprende anche la wifi
<nannes> s/cerco/certo
<thebestneo> nannes: ok
<thebestneo> nannes: niente, mi dice unable to connect
<thebestneo> ho tolto il firewal
<thebestneo> nannes: firewall
<nannes> thebestneo: e viceversa? se pinghi ubuntu DA win?
<thebestneo> nannes: viceversa va
<nannes> hmm
<nannes> c'è da dire che un remote control LAN --> LAN  non ha molto senso
<nannes> (non è più remote control, ma local control  lol)
<nannes> comunque al tuo posto proverei con VNC
<nannes> thebestneo: capito'
<nannes> ?
<thebestneo> nannes: si si, proverò, grazie mille, ciao!
<nb250> nannes, ci sei ?
<nb250> salve a tutti ho un problema ho una netgear wn1100 è una chiavetta wifi ma su linux non la legge perchè ?
<nannes> Sì che ci sono
<max_sme> possiedo kubuntu 11.10 non riesco ad aprire alcune pagine per il problema di adobe flash player cosa posso fare?
<nannes> nb250: ahiahi ho paura di no, quella chiavetta ce l'ha anche ervito ma è un casino
<nannes> nb250: C'è chi è riuscito con ndiswrapper, però non lavora bene come dovrebbe, va a singhiozzo
<nannes> max_sme: che browser usi?
<max_sme> tutti.....
<nannes> max_sme: come hai installato il flash?
<max_sme> fire chrome
<max_sme> da moun
<nannes> spiega un po' questo "gran problema" che hai
<nannes> ebè? l'installazione non va a buon fine, o cosa?
<max_sme> apro la pagina di speedtest non riesco a fare il test perche dice di aggiornare flash
<max_sme> come devo fare per aggiornare dal sito?
<nannes> non si fa
<max_sme> allora cosa devo  fare?
<max_sme> non sono molto esperto
<nannes> !info-flash|max_sme
<nannes> max_sme, servono info specifiche su flash. Installa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { dpkg -l|egrep 'flash|ndis|swf|gnash|smash|spark|nsplugin';sudo lshw -c cpu;}|pastebinit
<max_sme> ok
<max_sme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285535/  nannes
<nannes> ehhh ci credo che non fa, hai installato contemporaneamente AdobeFlash e Gnash!  Possono crearsi conflitti fra i due
<max_sme> capito
<nannes> max_sme: sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nb250> nannes, ok grazie
<nb250> nannes, allora con una tp link wn721n
<nb250> ?
<nb250> nannes, mi potresti ridirei comandi da terminale ?
<nannes> nb250: uhm le tplink di solito sì, funzionano.
<nannes> nb250: quale comando?
<nb250> nannes, rf
<nannes> sudo rfkill list
<nannes> sudo rfkill unblock all
<nb250> ty
<nb250> nannes, ciao  grazie di tutto
<max_sme> ho risolto grazie nannes
<nannes> max_sme: prego! : )
<massy> salve nannes,
<massy> tutto bene??
<nannes> yes
<nannes> e tu?
<nannes> dai spara la domanda, tanto so che stai per farla
<nannes> xD
<massy> allora perche io leggo le vostre frasi e la e accentanta la vedo con un simbolo grafico
<massy> solo curiosità
<nannes> questa? -----> è
<massy> si quella
<nannes> non la vedi?
<massy> ora la vedo
<massy> bella come mamma la fatta
<massy> è
<massy> ò
<massy> à
<massy> ù
<FloodBotIt1> massy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<massy> tu le vedi la mie??
<nannes> sì
<nannes> però questo è il canale di supporto, meglio non sporcare qui XD
<massy> allora probabile
<nannes> !chat | massy
<ubot-it> massy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> capito sorry
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, qual'è il percorso delle risorse del pc? credo una cosa simile a: ///:computer/
<Fetentone> ma allora è stata rilasciata sta nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10... chi mi assiste durante l'aggiornamento??
<Drizamanuber> Fetentone: per ora si trova solo la versione beta
<Fetentone> beta??? come Wurth, Hitachi, Bosch! :D
<nannes> Fetentone: Non aggiornare, fidati del mio consiglio
<Drizamanuber> nannes: tu conosci il percorso delle risorse del pc?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: /:computer///, o una cosa simile, non mi ricordo bene
<nannes> Uhm dipende, cambia da un filemanager all'altro
<nannes> quale file manager usi?
<Drizamanuber> nautilus
<nannes> allora sì:   nautilus computer:///
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ok, perfetto, grz dell'aiuto
<Fabrizio85> sera a tutti
<Fabrizio85> scusatemi, devo fare una domanda su nautilus, come faccio a digitare ftp://192.168.1.220 ?? purtroppo ho l'elenco delle directory nella tool bar :(
<glpiana> Fabrizio85, se premi ctrl+L ti parrare la barra per scriverci l'indirizzo?
<glpiana> *appare
<Fabrizio85> glpiana yesss :) ma nelle proprietà non lo trovavo
<glpiana> Fabrizio85, non penso ci sia. al massimo in dconf-editor
<blublah> ciao, ho un problema alquanto insolito ubuntu mi sta rifiutando tutte le risposte dns (lo vedo da wireshark) quindi mi è impossibile navigare. Sistema ubuntu 12.04 32bit configurazioni particolari non ne ho fatte è un semplice sistema desktop collegato a internet mediante un comune router
<blublah> in pratica lui fa la richiesta dns, riceve la risposta ma la rifiuta :|
<nannes> blublah: prova a disabilitare quello schifoso demone dns client che si occupa di ciò su ubuntu
<nannes> togliendo quindi la riga di localhost da /etc/resolv.conf
<blublah> nannes: dns-clean?
<nannes> blublah: echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220"|sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blublah> possibile che non aggiorni resolv.conf quando passo dal router del lavoro a quello di casa?
<blublah> in resolv.conf ho degli ip che di certo non sono miei ma sono plausibili con quelli della rete aziendale
<nannes> ohhh ecco si scoprono già le prime cose :)
<nannes> blublah: beh, allora metti quelli per primi, e gli open di sotto
<blublah> non avevo pensato di guardare li
<blublah> ho adottato una soluzione un pò più radicale gli ho eliminato il file e poi ho riavviato network-manager :D
<blublah> ora funzionano
<blublah> strano però che non venga aggiornato
<italia> Salve, volevo installare Lubuntu
<italia> ma sembra complicata la cosa
<italia> dice che mancano cose
<italia> Il disco di avvio di ubuntu era semplice immedito
<italia> eppure ho provato tre dischi diversi
<nannes> italia: E lubuntu è esattamente uguale a ubuntu nell'installazione
<blublah> italia: definisci cose e chi lo dice
<italia> magari fosse come dici
<nannes> lol
<nannes> È come dico
<nannes> italia: Cos'è che manca?
<ludonabbo> ciao a tutti
<ludonabbo> nannes, mi sa che devo romperti ancora :D mica sei al pc :P
<italia> dove posso scaricare la versione 32 in italiano ?
<nannes> nuoooooooooooooo
<nannes> italia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<italia> grazie
<italia> riproverò
<ludonabbo> nannes, in pratica ... ahah va tutto bene.. ma se per qualche fottuto motivo si spegne il monitor... poi la luminosità non si riattiva XD come posso fare? In pratica se lascio il pc inerte... quando si spegne lo schermo.... La luminosità anche se vai a toccare qualcosa rimane off
<Fabrizio85> notte
<nannes> ludonabbo: mmmh un modo c'è
<nannes> magari è un po' fuorviante/noioso
<ludonabbo> nannes, uno c'e di sicuro, non far spegnare lo schermo >.< ti prego dimmi che ne conosci uno migliore
<nannes> ma è sempre una soluzione
<nannes> si potrebbe aggiungere il modulo del kernel per controllare la luminosità da tastiera
<nannes> ANZI NO IDEONA
<nannes> ihihihi
<nannes> ludonabbo: quanto mi pagheresti per una soluzione? lol
<ludonabbo> un bacio in bocca? :O
<nannes> non lo voglio. :(
<nannes> non da te.
<ludonabbo> :( sono così sexy
<nannes> hmm non lo metto in dubbio lol
<nannes> ma
<nannes> vabè va stavolta mi sento generoso
<nannes> tutto gratis ogg
<nannes> i
<ludonabbo> <3
<nannes> ludonabbo: in pratica creiamo un comando personalizzato mettendoci la stessa roba che ti ho fatto mettere prima
<nannes> così quando il pc va in riposo e tu lo vuoi riaccendere
<nannes> sarai obbligato a fare  Alt+F2  nomecomando INVIO
<nannes> lol
<nannes> va bene?
<nannes> lol
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> al comando puoi dargli il nome che vuoi
<nannes> anche vagina
<ludonabbo> mmh sembra caruccia come idea
<nannes> mmh caruccia non mi basta -_-
<ludonabbo> sembra strafiga come idea
<nannes> va bene? o preferisci il ta-ta-ta-ta-ta della luminosità da tastiera?
<italia> ciao...di nuovo grazie
<ludonabbo> si va bene questa del comando sembra piu tattica
<ludonabbo> cosi se qualcuno va a rovistare non vede un picchio
<nannes> ahah grande! ;)
<ludonabbo> okok allora sono pronto a eseguire gli ordini (rofl)
<nannes> uhuhuhuhu attenzione attenzione ti ho appena scoperto ludonabbo
<nannes> sei proprio un nabbo
<nannes> ho appena scoperto
<nannes> che sei sardo come me
<nannes> porca puttana ahahha
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ludonabbo> e questa come la hai scoperta? :D
<nannes> ehhhhhhhhhh è un segreto
<nannes> ho messo dei cinesi vicino ad oristano
<nannes> per controllare e avvisarmi
<nannes> c'ho una stazione peggio di quella della nasa
<ludonabbo> lol di dove sei tu
<nannes> vicino a nuoro
<nannes> tu? oristano?
<ludonabbo> si lol
<nannes> ihihi
<ludonabbo> hai guardato l ip? :O in genere non azzecca mai
<nannes> non lo faccio mai
<nannes> ma dal modo in cui parlavi
<nannes> mi è saltato un neurone
<nannes> e ho pensato
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> questo è sardo, controlliamo
<nannes> e infatti XD
<ludonabbo> hai controllato su facebook? :O hai cercato ludonabbo?
<ludonabbo> xD
<nannes> nunu
<nannes> dai continuiamo
<nannes> devi mettere un bash_alias
<nannes> quindi fai gedit ~/.bash_aliases
<ludonabbo> fatto
<ludonabbo> il file è vuoto.. è normale? :O
<nannes> sì
<ludonabbo> ottimo che devo aggiungerci
<nannes> alias nomecomandochevuoidarepossibilmentecortoesenzacaratteristranisolominuscolealfanumerichenonlungocomequesto='setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 &'
<nannes> in pratica    alias[SPAZIO]comando[UGUALE]'setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 &'
<ludonabbo> salvato
<nannes> ottimo
<nannes> vai nel terminale e scrivi (per ricaricare bash)  /bin/bash
<ludonabbo> done
<nannes> vadi se da errori o se è tutto ok... Dopodichè hai fatto. Procedi come ho detto prima per risvegliarlo dal coma
<nannes> s/vadi/vedi
<ludonabbo> non da errori
<ludonabbo> provo
<ludonabbo_> ;(
<ludonabbo_> non va
<ludonabbo_> sarebbe stato troppo bello xD
<ludonabbo_> nannes, mi sa che dobbiamo provare l altro modo :O
<nannes> no merdina sono io che ho sbagliato a dirti, prima!
<ludonabbo_> x.x
<nannes> ludonabbo_ hai unity?
<ludonabbo_> questi sardari oh
<ludonabbo_> e che è t.t
<nannes> ubuntu classico? con quella brutta barra laterale a sx?
<ludonabbo_> esatto
<ludonabbo_> 12.4
<nannes> ludonabbo_: ora ho un piccolo dubbio, quindi devo farti provare due alternative
<nannes> se una non va dovrai riavviare per fare l'altra xD
<nannes> (di nuovo) lol
<ludonabbo_> tanto abbiamo tempo da perdere
<ludonabbo_> XD
<nannes> a palla ..  vediamo se è solo colpa di un mistyping oppure sono proprio scemo
<nannes> lol
<nannes> ludonabbo_: invece di  Alt F2   comando  INVIO
<ludonabbo_> s
<nannes> devi far  Alt F2 , scrivi   bash comando     e premi INVIO
<ludonabbo_> prepariamoci a riavvare
<ludonabbo_> (rofl)
<nannes> in pratica devi aggiungere bash+spazio prima del comando
<nannes> -.-
<ludonabbo_> provo
<ludonabbo> ta tan
<ludonabbo> riavviato
<ludonabbo> di nuovo
<ludonabbo> XD
<FloodBotIt2> ludonabbo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> davvero? -.-
<nannes> ok questa volta funziona ;)
<ludonabbo> si
<ludonabbo> ok proviamo
<nannes> Prima cancella tutto da  bash_aliases
<ludonabbo> ricordami che dovevo fare
<nannes> gedit ~/.bash_aliases
<ludonabbo> fatto
<nannes> echo -e "#!/bin/bash\nsetpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00"|tee ~/nomecomando && chmod +x ~/nomecomando
<nannes> fermo
<nannes> spè che lo provo prima
<ludonabbo> ecco XD cosi almeno non devi riavviare te >.<
<nannes> ecco infatti XD
<nannes> il punto esclamativo non vuole le double quotes
<nannes> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nsetpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00'|tee ~/nomecomando && chmod +x ~/nomecomando
<ludonabbo> lo devo mettere in bash?
<nannes> questo funge ^^  al posto di nomecomando metti il tuo comando (sempre meglio dirlo xD)
<nannes> ludonabbo: si sparalo nel terminale
<ludonabbo> nel terminale o nel file bash con il gedit
<ludonabbo> ol
<ludonabbo> lol
<nannes> lol terminale ti ho detto
<ludonabbo> fatto provo
<nannes> no
<ludonabbo> ok
<nannes> adesso hai due alternative ^_^
<ludonabbo> quali sono:O
<nannes> (sempre stessa solfa con alt F2)
<nannes> ma come comando
<nannes> scegli fra questi due quello che preferisci xD
<nannes> ./nomecomando
<nannes> sh nomecomando
<ludonabbo> oook
<ludonabbo> se non va... anziche riavviare spengo :P
<ludonabbo> che devo panificare
<ludonabbo> ashhas
<nannes> va, va ;)
<ludonabbo> e bisogna andare a letto presto mica come voi baldi giovani che vi svegliate alle 8
<ludonabbo> se non ti scrivo entro 3 min, buonanotte :* e grazie mille in ogni caso
<nannes> uff perchè non scrive :'(
<nannes> questo funziona per forza :'(
<nannes> l'ho testato :'(
<massy> buonasera signor nannes, non mi serve niente, son a posto così ehehehehe
<ludonabbo_> lol
<ludonabbo_> 3o riavvio
<massy> ciao ludonabbo
<ludonabbo_> ciao massy
<massy> stai risolvendo?
<nannes> ludonabbo_ ma noooo è impossibile
<ludonabbo_> no xD
<nannes> l'ho testato
<ludonabbo_> anche io xD e ho riavviato
<nannes> no no sul serio
<nannes> stavolta no jokes
<ludonabbo_> pure io lo ho provato
<ludonabbo_> e non scherzo
<ludonabbo_> ho riavviato
<nannes> hai usato una pila per controllare che con Alt F2 uscisse la finestrella per i comandi
<nannes> ?
<nannes> lol
<ludonabbo_> si
<ludonabbo_> e nella cronologia vedo pure
<ludonabbo_> sh luce
<ludonabbo_> come comando inviato
<FloodBotIt2> ludonabbo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<h_boyz3> mibofra, sei disponibile per quella configurazione di rete?
<nannes> ludonabbo_: non resta che provare ./luce
<ludonabbo_> provo, comqune buona notte
<nannes> però che strano :(
<ludonabbo_> in ogni caso devo andare
<nannes> notte
<nannes> no se funziona vieni a dirlo xD
<ludonabbo_> okok
<ludonabbo_> ahah
<ludonabbo_> se non torno, non funziona riprovo domani
<nannes> okk
<ludonabbo_> e non cambiare nome! :P
<nannes> no :P
<nannes> sempre nannes io
<ludonabbo_> ./luce
<nannes> FUNGE ?
<nannes> oh no -.- non dirmi che l'ha scritto qui in chat invece che nella finestra comandi -.
<nannes> -
<nannes> ludonabbo_:
<h_boyz3> Chiavetta wifi configurata poi improvvisamente network manager non vede più le connessioni.
<h_boyz3> Neanche la eth
<nannes> h_boyz3, servono info specifiche sulla rete. Installa pastebinit/rfkill (sudo apt-get install pastebinit rfkill), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
<h_boyz3> Nannes,  è un problema. Non ho nemmeno la connessione cablata
<nannes> h_boyz3: beh male
<h_boyz3> Nannes., ho modificato il file interfaces e tutto andava. Poi dopo un aggiornamento e un riavvio
<nannes> non si può risolvere in queste condizioni
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hai cambiato l'interfaces :
<nannes> :)
<h_boyz3> Net manager non mi vede le connessioni ma iwconfig si
<nannes> Beh è da un bel po' di versioni che il network manager è totalmente indipendente da /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> infatti se imposti l'uno non funziona l'altro
<nannes> Quindi devi ripristinare l'interfaces allo stato iniziale
<h_boyz3> Si.ma anche se rimetto l.'originale resta lo stesso. Ora riprovo
<nannes> e inserire le impostazioni che volevi direttamente nel network manager, invece che su interfaces
<nannes> h_boyz3:  Ricorda che devono rimanere  auto lo   e   iface lo inet loopback
<Black71> Ciao... uso Ubuntu 12.04 su un PC AMD Compact... come posso usare le cuffie senza che si senta anche dalle case? Grazie
<h_boyz3> Nannes. Fatto ma non riparte. Nel file ci sono anche allow-hotplug eth0 e iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nannes> h_boyz3: no toglili. ci devono stare solo  auto lo   e   iface lo inet loopback
<nannes> altrimenti network manager non funge
<h_boyz3> Nannes. Fatto. Devo riavviare o c'è un comando per provare
<nannes> h_boyz3:  echo -e "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback"|sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nannes> prima tutto questo ^^  E poi ques'altro ↓
<nannes> sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<h_boyz3> Nannes . Ifup:couldn 't read interface file
<h_boyz3> L'ho meditato con sudo gedit può essere?
<h_boyz3> Editato
<nannes> h_boyz3: hai fatto quei comandi ^ ?
<h_boyz3> Nannes. Si in sostanza restituisce che non può abilitare nessun interfaccia
<nannes> h_boyz3:  sudo rm /etc/network/interfaces && sudo reboot
<h_boyz3> Nannes. Misplaced option
<nannes> però secondo me stai sbagliando nel copiare i comandi
<nannes> perchè è davvero semplice sbagliare un solo carattere, poi ti sballa tutto
<nannes> per questo ti dico che devi collegarti con quel pc
<h_boyz> nannes: eccomi:-D sei un grande.
<nannes> lol
<nannes> bene
<h_boyz> nannes: allora ero riuscito a far partire questa chiavetta editando il file /etc/interfaces
<nannes> se hai risolto, cogli l'occasione per provare wicd, un altro network manager
<nannes> oh chiavetta di cosa h_boyz ^
<nannes> wifi o umts?
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<h_boyz> nannes: wifi netgear wna1100 n150,ho installato firmware-atheros e poi con una guida ho editato il file e è magicamente partito,ora buio
<nannes> ciao Ste
<nannes> Stek_Turku *
<nannes> h_boyz: Oh e adesso ha smesso di nuovo di funzionare?
<h_boyz> nannes: si solo la eth funge
<nannes> h_boyz3: installa pastebinit
<h_boyz> nannes: fatto
<nannes> lancia questo  { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
<nannes> h_boyz: lancia questo da terminale ---> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
 * nannes tra un po' se n'esce
<h_boyz> nannes: bash: rfkill: command not found
<nannes> h_boyz: fai il secondo che ti ho dato
<h_boyz> nannes: THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<h_boyz> ora sbrocco...
<nannes> wtf?? vuol dire che non hai neanche precise LOL aggiornati
<nannes> fai così
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nm-tool;}|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> h_boyz: ma non ricopiarlo lettera per lettera eh!!!  devi fare copia/incolla sul terminale xD
<h_boyz> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285934/
<h_boyz> nannes: forse ci siamo
<h_boyz> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285941/  questo è l'output di lsusb
<h_boyz> se può essere utile
<nannes> {sudo ifconfig -a; sudo lshw -c network; sudo lshw -C network;}|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<h_boyz> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285950/
<nannes> h_boyz: lsmod|grep ar
<nannes> lsmod|grep -i ar|pastebinit
<h_boyz> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285962/
<nannes> h_boyz: hai installato i compat wireless?
<nannes> h_boyz: { lsb_release -a;uname -a;}|pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<h_boyz> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285966/
<nannes> WYF
<nannes> WTF
<nannes> ma tu hai debian o.O
<h_boyz> nannes: cavolo, non ti arrabbiare adesso, non ho proprio pensato a dirtelo,
<nannes> beh io non mi arrabbio io amo debian
<nannes> però sembra un po' una furbata la tua capisci? :)
<h_boyz> nannes: vedi ci siamo sentiti un paio di sere fa per il problema alla 440 mx
<h_boyz> nannes: e mi avevi detto di provare ad installare la 8.10 che era l'unica che vedeva il monitor correttamente
<nannes> lol ma noo, tu mi avevi detto che con quella ti funzionava
<nannes> e siccome non riuscivamo con la nuova, per scherzo ti ho detto "facevi prima a tornare alla 8.10"
<nannes> ma era per scherzo xD
<h_boyz> nannes: esatto in live era l'unica che andava e volevo installarla per copiare xorg.conf
<h_boyz> nannes: ma non c'è stato verso,mi si bloccava l'installazione al 15%
<nannes> mamma mia che schifo sta storia di ubuntu
<nannes> una cosa che nella 8.10 ti funziona, nella versione dopo non funziona più
<nannes> mamma mia
<nannes> h_boyz: e almeno su debian lo schermo funge?
<h_boyz> nannes: zitto guarda,io mi sono sempre trovato bene con ubuntu, ma con questo pc ci sto' uscendo pazzo
<h_boyz> nannes: quasi,risoluzione max 1024x768 anzichè 1280x845 e un po' scattoso,ma usabile
<h_boyz> nannes: quello è il prox passo
<h_boyz> nannes: spero di non avere fatto sgarbo al canale,ieri ho provato anche su deian ma non ho trovato nessuno e visto che ubuntu è una derivata e voi siete stati molto gentili con ubuntu l'altra sera vi ho disturbato
<h_boyz> nannes: non era mia intenzione fare furbate:-(
<Carlin0> !quantal
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quantal'
<Carlin0> bonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-18
<macgyver_> mcgyver
<enojado> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno do una mano per un problema su ubuntu
<enojado> di
<a7x> alle 3.49 di mattina?
<enojado> si, purtroppo
<a7x> ti conviene tornare domani mattina
<enojado> cmq come vedo non sono l'unico connesso qui :-)
<a7x> cioè fra 5 ore
<a7x> sono tutti in idle
<a7x> connesso != presente al pc
<enojado> eh ma non posso......xkè domani deve già essere pronto
<a7x> boh prova a chiedere
<a7x> ma dubito risolverai così in fretta
<enojado> puoi aiutarmi tu? grazie
<enojado> no ma sono problemi che per voi sono belinate
<a7x> dipende se è una cosa molto veloce, perché devo finire di lavorare e poi andare a dormire
<a7x> enojado, non sono un supporter io
<enojado> si è veloce
<a7x> e non uso ubuntu spessissimo, sono un utente come te
<a7x> :P
<enojado> a7x nell'opensource ci si aiuta tutti
<a7x> chiedi veloce
<enojado> posso dirti?
<enojado> ok
<enojado> lubuntu non mi fa sentire l'audio
<a7x> ohm lubuntu
<enojado> di preciso la derivata express linux
<a7x> mai sentita
<enojado> si ma il motore del sistema è identico
<enojado> a ubuntu ufficiale
<a7x> enojado, è una parola
<enojado> avrei lo stesso problema anche con ubuntu ufficiale
<a7x> l'audio dici
<enojado> si
<enojado> mi riconosce la scheda audio che ho ma non mi fa sentire nulla
<a7x> domanda stupida
<a7x> hai alzato il volume?
<a7x> dal pannello vicino l'icona dell'orologio
<enojado> al massimo
<enojado> si
<enojado> è al massimo
<a7x> bon prova con alsamixer
<a7x> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<enojado> l'ho installato
<enojado> mi viene fuori il mixer
<a7x> hai alzato il volume dei canali?
<enojado> e ho alzato il volume
<enojado> master
<enojado> asp che ci rivado
<a7x> come puoi ben immaginare questa è la procedura classica
<a7x> se non và vuol dire che il problema è diverso
<enojado> asp
<enojado> devo alzare il volume master?
<a7x> sì
<enojado> fatto ora provo
<enojado> se va l'audio
<enojado> non va
<enojado> alsa mixer mi dice che scheda audio ho
<enojado> ma non si sente
<a7x> enojado, cioè arrabbiato, ascolta: dato che le mie conoscenze si fermano più o meno qui, e dato che utilizzi una distro diversa dalla ufficiale
<a7x> hai due scelte
<a7x> o vai a chiedere sul loro forum incollando un "lspci" e spiegando il tuo problema
<a7x> o installi una versione di ubuntu supportata, e torni a chiedere qui agli altri ragazzi
<enojado> devo usare per forza questa
<enojado> perchè solo su questo pc
<a7x> perché di solito non aiutano su versioni non supportate
<enojado> sulle ufficiali
<enojado> non va flash player
<FloodBotIt2> enojado: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enojado> mentre questa me lo fa andare
<a7x> enojado, ti conviene chiedere sul loro forum allora
<enojado> ok
<enojado> proverò li
<a7x> mi raccomando incolla lscpi a loro
<enojado> ok
<enojado> cos'è lscpi?
<a7x> un comando
<a7x> scrivilo nel terminale
<a7x> e poi dai il risultato ai tizi sul forum
<enojado> ok
<enojado> grazie
<cortexA9> ciao
<cortexA9> è uscita la quantal ?
<cortexA9> quando uscirà la quantal ?
<gigirock> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown .... si non scomponetevi.
<_matteo> ciao a tutti
<_matteo> quando esce l'ultima release di ubuntu? la 12.10?
<OverMe> oggi in teoria
<_matteo> oggi?
<_matteo> bene
<_matteo> come lo possiamo sapere quando?
<OverMe> quando aggiornano il sito
<_matteo> il sito quale scusa?
<OverMe> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ o http://www.ubuntu.com/
<_matteo> ah ok grazie mille
<_matteo> :)
<gigirock> mah io penso che gli americani stiano ancora dormendo..... quando si sveglieranno allora sistemeranno il tutto, cmq non e' una LTS e gli viene data poca enfasi e importanza
<glpiana> ola
<massy> ciao a tutti
<cortexA9> #ubuntu-release-party è il canale inglese per l'attesa di ubuntu 12.10
<gian_> ciao, c'è un comando da terminale per controllare i settori di un Hd?
<Holden> gian_, c'è smartctl per avere info sullo stato di salute di un hd, ed eventualmente fare altri test
<gian_> Holden, dovrei controllare un Hd con la live di ubuntu
<Holden> gian_, lancia: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<Holden> dove X è la lettera dell'unità che vuoi controllare
<Holden> altrimenti in sistema/amministrazione c'è il gestore dischi
<gian_> Holden, in caso di settori danneggiati, me li contrassegna?
<Holden> gian_, si
<gian_> Holden, ok, grazie
<l3on> ciao ragazzi, scusate lo spam. Abbiamo un iniziativa tutta italiana di ubuntu-it a cui forse non vorreste mancare: #ubuntu-it-party e http://www.ubuntu-it.org/release-party
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massy> ciao jester
<jester-> cià massy
<massy> tutto bene??
<massy> stiamo tutti aspettando la nuova uscita della release 12.10, per me sarà un dramma ahahahahaha
<massy> mo che sto imparando a usare la 12.04
<jester-> massy: cambia un po il piatto ma è sempre la stessa minestra
<Cristian> ciao
<massy> si allora tengo fede per ora alla 12.04
<massy> quando diventerà lts allora la scarico
<massy> oppure faccio upgrade
<massy> ciao cristian
<Cristian> ciao
<Cristian> scusate ragazzi vi ricordate il comando per i drive aggiuntivi
<Cristian> su kubuntu
<OverMe> Cristian, drive?
<jester-> Cristian: applicazioni-->Sistema
<Cristian> jester-, non c'e
<jester-> come no, c'è sempre stato
<Cristian> per qurllo chiedevo se lo potevo dare da terminale
<OverMe> per kubuntu immagino sia jockey-kde
<Cristian> ultima cosina
<Cristian> ho provato ad aggiornare i drive della scheda video ma con esito negativo
<Cristian> kubuntu 1.10 non supporta gli ultimi ati 12.8
<jester-> Cristian: fa tutto il radeon open
<jester-> se non hai il 3 prova ad avanzare
<Cristian> jester-, quasi tutto
<jester-> 3d*
<jester-> non c'è altro per ati
<jester-> gli fglrx da sito sono veleno
<Cristian> il problema che collegato al led della sala non funzionava audio hdmi
<Cristian> hi ripristinato i drive
<Cristian> comunque mi rimane il problema che non funziona il flusso audio su hdmi
<Cristian> .-. che pizza
<jester-> Cristian: avanza di versione
<Cristian> ?
<Cristian> dist-upgrad
<leo> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> Cristian: se hai 11.10 fai dal cazzillo aggirnamenti
<jester-> aggiornamenti
<Cristian> 12.10 -.-
<lorenzo> Salve salvino! :)
<marcus72> buongiorno a tutti! Qualcuno sa come fare per essere sicuri che una stampante sia pienamente funzionante su Linux prima di acquistarla?
<axm149> buongiorno a tutti
<axm149> c'è nessuno a cui possa chiedere informazioni??
<axm149> sto cercando un programma per linux in grado di tagliare file video(.avi o .mkv) in più parti
<axm149> qualcosa magari senza rendering, che salvi un file mettiamo di un minuto in tanti file ad esempio da 5 secondi...
<axm149> esiste qualcosa del genere?
<lorenzo_> axm, io uso kdenlive... mi ci trovo abbastanza bene...
<lorenzo_> axm149, io uso kdenlive... mi ci trovo abbastanza bene...
<axm149> è in grado di fare una cosa simile? cioè tagliare in automatico un file in base ad un intervallo di tempo o di kb?
<lorenzo_> in automatico non saprei...
<nannes> axm149: Quale DE hai?
<marcus72> axm149, prova avidemux!
<nannes> se non hai kde, kdenlive non conviene
<nannes> usa openshot, oppure pitivi, oppure avidemux
<marcus72> è l'unico, che io conosco, che è leggerissimo e taglia senza renderizzare
<marcus72> (ed è quindi anche molto veloce nel farlo)
<nannes> axm149: Se vuoi qualcosa in automatico allora ti conviene controllare i programmi da terminale
<axm149> marcus72, per me è più importante che abbia una funzione "taglia ad intervalli" piuttosto che sia privo di rendering..
<axm149> nannes, quali in particolare?
<marcus72> io ne ho provati diversi, e quando renderizza ci metteva un sacco di tempo, e la qualità peggiorava!
<axm149> in pratica ho tantissimi filmati da dividere in file da non più di 30 Mb oppure nn più di 5 sec
<marcus72> comunque il taglio si fa senza problemi, spostandosi appunto di un intervallo di tempo....
<marcus72> provalo
<lorenzo_> come avanzo di versione? tra gli aggiornamenti non me lo da...
<axm149> marcus72, dici openshot?
<nannes> axm149: beh ovviamente con mencoder
<marcus72> altrimenti devi usare qualcosa da riga di comando... io preferisco guardare quello che faccio...
<nannes> altrimenti ffmpeg
<axm149> nannes, mencoder è un casino
<nannes> macchè casino xD
<axm149> nannes, non ci si capisce niente
<nannes> basta imparare un paio di comandi
<marcus72> axm149, no... avidemux
<nannes> poi scrivi 3-4 righe di script bash per fare un ciclo, dove taglia tutto il video
<axm149> nannes, ho letto la guida ma nn finisce mai!
<marcus72> :-)
<nannes> axm149:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/35605/splitting-an-mp4-file
<nannes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59383/extract-part-of-a-video-with-a-one-line-command
<nannes> leggi qui, qui hai i comandi precisi. Poi se sai un poooooco poco di bash ti arrangi
<axm149> nannes, grazie mille
<nannes> axm149: altrimenti c'è avisplit, che è fatto proprio per quello
<nannes> !info avisplit
<ubot-it> Package avisplit does not exist in precise
<axm149> nannes, cmq se avessi difficoltà, conosci un programma che faccia lo stesso lavoro ma con un'interfaccia grafica?
<nannes> uff maledetto ubuntu
<axm149> nannes, ecco ottimo
<axm149> nannes, allora avisplit
<nannes> eh ma dice che non c'è su precise
<axm149> nannes, dunque nn c'è una verione per linux..
<ludonabbo> buongiorno a tutti XD
<axm149> nannes, provo a cercarlo per windows allora
<nannes> uuuuh no che brutte cose che mi fai sentire axm149
<nannes> almeno non dirlo, non qui
<nannes> pensalo e basta xD
<axm149> nannes, necessità fa virtù
<nannes> ludonabbo: ieri hai scritto il comando qui in chat invece che nella finestra -.-
<axm149> nannes, grazie cmq per la dritta
<axm149> nannes, ho trovato, si chiama transcode utils
<nannes> bien
<ellorenz> Ciao a tutti
<piero86> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<piero86> posso farvi una domanda che magari per voi può essere stupida
<massy> dicci tutto piero86
<ellorenz> Qualcuno sa se è possibile creare un hotspot apn con ubuntu e il chip integrato intel wirless 100
<ellorenz> ?
<piero86> devo pulire tastiera e monitor del mio notebook...posso usare un qualsiasi straccio e prodotto?
<massy> okay e adesso aspetta i guru per la risposta, io non son un guru, son un smanettone
<massy> io so che ci son in vendita diversi prodotti per la pulizia
<massy> ma il metodo giusto e quello che uso io è
<TaLaDo> piero86, e che ci azzecca con ubuntu?
<massy> lo straccetto degli occhiali
<massy> talado è per vederlo meglio ehehehehe
<piero86> hai ragione talado
<ellorenz> anch'io sono uno smanettone ho provato in diversi modi ma non ci sono riuscito
<piero86> no vabbè cmq vi ringrazio..buona continuazione
<massy> aspetta piero
<piero86> ok
<massy> ma cia proprio delle ditate pazzesche? tipo unto di pizza sopra?
<massy> vieni in pvt che ti spiego così non sporchimao la chat
<lorenzo_> qualcuno è riuscito ad avanzare alla 12.10?
<TaLaDo> lorenzo_, almeno aspetta che esca
<lorenzo_> TaLaDo, ho letto che usciva oggi
<TaLaDo> lorenzo_, oggi finisce alle 24
<massy> beh
<massy> bene utente soddisfatto, gratitudine a mille
<massy> ehehehehe
<ludonabbo> nannes, no non lo ho scritto solo qua
<ludonabbo> ho provato diverse volte a scriverlo e nel alt f2 ho pure la cronologia >.<
<massy> ciao ludonabbo
<ludonabbo> massy, ciao :P
<nannes> ludonabbo: è incredibile
<ludonabbo> nannes, incredibile ma vero :(
<ludonabbo> per il linux non esiste un programma di controllo remoto ? (tipo il team viewer windows per intenderci)
<massy> ce ludo
<massy> scaricalo in .deb sul sito ufficiale
<massy> teamviewer 7.deb
<nannes> ludonabbo: sì c'è pure per linux teamviewer
<massy> io lo installato
<massy> in pacchetto .deb nannes
<nannes> ludonabbo: sei 32bit o 64bit?
<massy> nannes buon pomeriggio, hai pranzato?
<nannes> no io pranzo alle 3 e mezza / 4
<nannes> :D
<massy> azz
<massy> allora il diurno so io ahahahaha
<nannes> ho fatto colazione da poco  lol
<massy> fai i turni di notte?
<ludonabbo> nannes, sono 32 bit
<nannes> massy: sì sì, i turni di notte qui in chat
<nannes> ahahahah
<ghigomatto> sera...
<massy> ludonabbo: se sei un 32bit, puoi scaricarti x 32bit la versione ufficiale di teamviewer7.deb il pacchetto completo, ce sia per 32bit che per 64bit
<ghigomatto> avrei bisogno di aiuto su mod_security per apache.
<massy> ghigomatto: buonasera a lei
<nannes> !chat | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> massy: anche a te, e a me stesso. Non mi ero accorto che questo è ubuntu-it
<massy> ok ok
<ghigomatto> si tratta dell'implementazione sotto ubuntu del modulo in oggetto.pensavo fosse in argomento.
<massy> no problem
<ghigomatto> mod_security
<ellorenz> c'è la condivisione desktop come software su ubuntu
<ghigomatto> qualcuno l'ha implemetato sotto ubuntu server 12.04? quali rules ha utilizzato, e come lo ha messo in esercizio?
<massy> ghigomatto: scusa ma apache non è il prog di server locale per gli script php?
<ludonabbo> nannes, se non va quel metodo c'e qualcos' altro che posso fare ? :O
<ghigomatto> apache è il webserver
<massy> ghigomatto: leggi qua ghigomatto
<ghigomatto> dove massy ?
<massy> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/httpd.html
<marcus72> ho letto adesso di teamviewer... io lo uso tranquillamente su Ubuntu 11.04, ma per farlo partire bisogna usare per forza un comando da terminale! sh ~/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh
<ghigomatto> ok, spetta.
<nannes> ludonabbo: certo
<nannes> rispondi in pv
<massy> dice per la 6.06 ma dovrebbe esere uguale per tutte
<ghigomatto> massy: al link che mi hai postato non c'è alcun riferimento al mod_security...purtroppo....
<massy> allora nn so
<massy> mi spiace
<ludonabbo> nannes, carino :P
<nannes> gnome shell?
<D4V|DE> quando esce 12.10?
<glpiana> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mapreri> D4V|DE: oggi, non si sa bene l'ora...
<mapreri> D4V|DE: #ubuntu-it-party è dedicato all'uscita
<ludonabbo> nannes, eccoci xD
<davide_> glpiana: ti ricordi l'audio con skype chi mi chiama dall'altra parte non sentono me'
<glpiana> davide_, il microfono funziona sul registratore di suoni?
<nannes> ludonabbo: riattacca il team
<davide_> si
<ludonabbo> nannes, stesso ID pass 7595
<glpiana> nannes, stai dando supporto usando teamviewer?
<nannes> glpiana: no è roba privata
<nannes> niente supporto
<glpiana> nannes, se è roba privata usa la query o #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<nannes> infatti ludonabbo doveva scrivermelo in PV, non qui XD
<ludonabbo> xD
<diegooo> ciao a tutti
<davide_> ls
<diegooo> ho un problema con il lettore mp3
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<diegooo> io non sono molto esperto
<OverMe> diegooo, spiega il problema, chi sa ti aiuta
<porto942> ragazzi sapete se è possibile spostare la barra della applicazioni du ubuntu 12.07? a me rimane a sinistra
<porto942> e non si sposta di una virgola
<porto942> per ci avrei bisogno di un consiglio vostro
<diegooo>  ho un lettore mp3 che nella gestione delle periferiche viene visto, ma non riconosciuto.  Non  riesco a vederlo con nessun  programma.
<glpiana> porto942, no, la barra è a sinistra e non si sposta da lì
<diegooo> ho ubuntu 12.04
<diegooo> overme tu mi puoi aiutare?
<porto942> io a scuola ho installato faraubuntu 12.07 e la barra da sinistra l'ho spostata. praticamente nella pagina del  login, in alto a destra c'era le impostazioni per cambiare tipo di barra. ed attualmente ho una sorta di barra mac
<glpiana> diegooo, inserisci il lettore, apri un temrinale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<porto942> con tutte le applicazioni
<glpiana> !paste | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> porto942, allora, anzitutto la 12.07 non esiste. se hai spostato barre vuol dire che usi una interfaccia che non è quella di default
<diegooo> provo... grazie
<porto942> che ti devo dire sul cd di installazione del software c'è scritto faraubuntu 12:07
<davide_> glpiana ecco per audio con skype http://imagebin.org/232386
<OverMe> che cosa sto leggendo?
<gigirock> ho una chiavetta usb asfaltata c'e' un metodo magico per ripristinarla ?
<OverMe> gigirock, definisci "asfaltata"
<diegooo> credo di non aver capito... inserisco nel terminale  :dmesg | tail
<diegooo> do invio , e mi esce questo : [ 1862.166874] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1913.876629] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled [ 1913.878729] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed [ 1913.878734] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1965.588745] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled [ 1965.590997] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed [ 
<OverMe> !paste | diego devi usare pastebin
<ubot-it> diego devi usare pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> OverMe, http://pastebin.com/SEz4m2CB = asfaltata :)
<diegooo> questa parte la copi e la incollo su pastebin
<OverMe> diegooo, si, poi incolli qui il link
<OverMe> gigirock, prova a spianarla con dd, poi rifai la partizione
<glpiana> davide_, mi prendi una schermata di input devices?
<diegooo> i link e questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286883/
<davide_> glpiana:ecco http://imagebin.org/232387
<glpiana> davide_, se clicchi sul menu a tendina che appare?
<gigirock> OverMe, definire con parametri dd e spianarla
<glpiana> porto942, e cosa sarebbe sto faraubuntu?
<davide_> qulae mwenu a tendina
<porto942> ubuntu che ho installato nei pc della scuola ed è identico all'ultimo ubuntu installato
<OverMe> gigirock, sarebbe sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdquellocheè bs=1M
<porto942> che è appena uscito
<ludonabbo> porto sei un nabbo
<glpiana> davide_, quello della immagine che mi hai passato dove leggi "microfono"
<ludonabbo> <3
<glpiana> porto942, qui c'è supporto solo alle derivate ufficiali. joina #ubuntu-it-chat e prova a chiedere di là
<porto942> xD pure qua te becco ludo
<glpiana> !chat | ludonabbo
<ubot-it> ludonabbo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> lol
<diegooo> overme mi puoi iutare?
<glpiana> diegooo, scrivi nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l              e metti su pastebin
<OverMe> diegooo, c'è roba dentro?
<davide_> glpiana: quello opra dove c'e scritto port: microphone sotto microphone menu a tendina line in
<diegooo> no, non c'e niente e un lettore mp3 nuovo...
<gigirock> OverMe, stessi errori di prima ...... gparted = if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdquellocheè bs=1M
<gigirock> OverMe, stessi errori di prima ...... gparted = Impossibile fare stat del device /dev/sdb - File o directory non esistente.
<gigirock>  scusa
<glpiana> davide_, e il microfono che microfono è? fisicamente intendo
<OverMe> gigirock, gparted? dai comandi a caso?
<gigirock> OverMe, dd non ha dato nessun ritorno....
<OverMe> non deve dare nessun ritorno finche non finisce
<davide_> quello della webcam c210 analog mono
<diegooo> esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286901/
<glpiana> davide_, che a quanto pare non viene visto
<davide_> non te lo so dire
<glpiana> davide_, hai toccato qualche file di configurazione?
<porto942> scusatemi ma se installo compiz e unity-plugin-reloaded, dovrei riuscire a spostare la barra delle applicazioni. essendo una applicazione fatta da terzi, dovrei aggiungere il repository non ufficiale. però dite che risulterebbe instabile?
<gigirock> dd: apertura di "/dev/sdb": Nessun supporto trovato OverMe
<davide_> no assolutamente
<glpiana> porto942, su questo canale non c'è supporto a software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<OverMe> gigirock, allora mi hai dato un dmesg monco, dammelo meglio
<porto942> glpiana dove dovrei andare allora sapresti indicarmi
<nannes> porto942: chiedi a ludonabbo cos'è meglio di unity
<porto942> :)
<glpiana> davide_, però col registratore di suoni funziona?
<gigirock> aspe cleanno e rimmetto dentro la chiave
<glpiana> porto942, come ti ho detto prima, su #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> si la mia vove si sente
<glpiana> davide_, hai già provato a resettare skype eliminandone la directory nascosta nella tua home?
<davide_> cioe dimmi come fare
<glpiana> davide_, dammi un secondo che lo installo :)
<OverMe> diegooo, è attaccata a usb normalmente o attraverso un lettore di card con usb?
<diegooo> e attaccato ad usb normale
<glpiana> diegooo, direttamente o c'è in mezzo un hub?
<diegooo> un hub e una  di cosa piu grande in gomma...?
<diegooo> si credo che ci sia un hub
<glpiana> diegooo, non so a che cose di gomma tu ri riferisca :D però collegalo direttamente a una porta usb
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/cvNMRxMR OverMe
<OverMe> gigirock, la stessa cosa vale per te. è attaccato ad un card reader o un hub st'aggeggio?
<gigirock> a una porta del laptop OverMe
<OverMe> gigirock, riprova il comando di prima
<gigirock> OverMe sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdquellocheè bs=1M ?
<diegooo> glpiana ..... ho il lettore collegato al computer con il suo cavo originale.....no non e collegato con un hub
<OverMe> y
<diegooo> ho un portatile australiano vecchio... ed il lettore lo ho comprato qua in australia, non so se questo ti possa servire...
<gigirock> dd: apertura di "/dev/sdb": Nessun supporto trovato OverMe
<glpiana> diegooo, boh, a me pare che venga visto il device come periferica di massa ma qualcosa non va nel filesystem.
<OverMe> avete lo stesso male gigirock e diegooo
<diegooo> non c'e nulla che possa fare per cambiare qualcosa nel file system
<diegooo> anche gigirocknon riesce a far funzionare il lettore?
<glpiana> davide_, prova a dare nel temrinale, dopo aver chiuso skype: mv .Skype .Skype_old                      rispettando le maiuscole
<gigirock> OverMe, mi spedisci una chiavetta nuova ?
<glpiana> diegooo, riformattarlo. ma io non so che formato voglia il tuo lettore. con altri sistemi lo leggi?
<diegooo> non lo ho mai formattato.... cosa vuol dire riformattalo?
<glpiana> diegooo, con altri sistemi operativi lo leggi?
<diegooo> non ho provato
<diegooo> ho solo ubuntu
<glpiana> diegooo, il lettore di per sè funziona?
<diegooo> si
<diegooo> lo posso aprire e si carca anche la batteria... ma non c'e nula dentro
<diegooo> ne video ne foto ne musica
<glpiana> diegooo, alla prima occasione prova a collegare a un altro pc per vedere se vene letto. poi eventualmente se ne riparla
<diegooo> se lo formatto?
<diegooo> posso instllare poi un'altro programma all'interno del lettore?
<glpiana> diegooo, non ne ho la più pallida idea e ti sconsiglio di farlo
<diegooo> ho faccio un casino?
<glpiana> senza acca
<diegooo> :-)
<diegooo> va bene... prendo consignlio... e ti rngrazio....
<diegooo> grazie anche per l'acca ;-)
<glpiana> :)
<diegooo> ciao a presto....
<name_> nannes, ciao mi potresti dare una mano ?
<davide_> glpiana: non scordarti grazie
<name_> Salve a tutti chi mi può dare una mano ? Ho un toshiba nb250 e non funziona la scheda wi-fi e su questo non si può fare niente allora ho comprato una tp link tl-wn721n ma non mi funziona su lubuntu
<gigirock> gigirock@lgigiubu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<gigirock> dd: scrittura di "/dev/sdb": Spazio esaurito sul device
<gigirock> 1969+0 record dentro
<gigirock> 1968+0 record fuori
<gigirock> 2063675392 byte (2,1 GB) copiati, 3,23671 s, 638 MB/s
<FloodBotIt2> gigirock: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gigirock> gigirock@lgigiubu:~$ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb
<gigirock> mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<gigirock> /dev/sdb: No medium found
<gigirock>  OverMe
<OverMe> gigirock, pastebin è passato dimoda?
<name_> overme, sapresti aiutarmi ?
<gigirock> dai ..... OverMe ho cambiato porta ed e' successo quello ....
<name_> ragazzi vi prego mi serve per lavoro !
<glpiana> davide_, ti ho scritto prima di fare una cosa. hai letto?
<glpiana> name_, interna o esterna?
<name_> glpiana, ciao grazie di avermi risposto, interna
<name_> esterna scusami
<glpiana> name_, usb dunque?
<name_> glpiana, eh si
<davide_> no scusa dimmi
<glpiana> name_, nel terminale scrivi lsusb            e copia qui la riga relativa alla scheda se la riconosci
<glpiana> davide_, prova a dare nel temrinale, dopo aver chiuso skype: mv .Skype .Skype_old                      rispettando le maiuscole
<name_> glpiana, allora tra poco provo a fare tutto che sto finendo di installare lubuntu
<OverMe> e quindi che fretta avevi?
<OverMe> gigirock, infilala in una porta che funziona e guarda se gparted la vede
<glpiana> OverMe, è per lavorooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<name_> così se me lo dicevano e poi magari se ne andavano poi facevo tutto tra poco, la fretta ce l'ho comunque
<davide_> glpiana mi dice no such file or directory
<glpiana> name_, io però a breve me ne vado, tipo subito. torno più tardi
<name_> glpiana, è una presa in giro la tua frase ?
<glpiana> davide_, copia su pastebin e fa vedere che comando hai dato
<glpiana> !paste | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> name_, quale?
<name_> glpiana,  <glpiana> OverMe, è per lavorooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> name_, no, non una presa in giro. un tono scherzoso direi. ma per favore evitiamo robe del tipo "oh l'hai detto a me?" non siamo al bar o in discoteca e nessuno ti sta lumando la tipa, quindi relax
<OverMe> name_, quale lubuntu stai installando?
<davide_> glpiana quello xche hai scritto te
<davide_> ld
<Delfino1983> cmq chi vuole usare sotto linux programmi linux consiglio Playonlinux
<glpiana> davide_, ma io voglio controllare per vedere se lo hai scritto bene :D
<OverMe> Delfino1983, per chi vuole usare programmi linux sotto linux c'è già linux
<glpiana> Delfino1983, consigli per gli acquisti?
<glpiana> LOL
<glpiana> name_, a che putno sei con l'installazione?
<glpiana> *punto
<davide_> come fare per coparlo con pasterbinit
<glpiana> davide_, selezioni, ti sposti su pastebin e nel campo apposito premi la rotella del mouse
<davide_> ecco glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286962/
<glpiana> davide_, e che ti risponde il temrinale? io lì errori non ne vedo
<glpiana> davide_, dai che devo schiodare
<name_> glpiana, ci sei ?
<glpiana> name_, yes, per poco. dimmi a che punto sei
<name_> ora mi ricollego dal portatile così ti scrivo tutto
<glpiana> oki, ma ti prego fai in fretta
<davide_> glpiana scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286969/
<name_> glpiana, ok cosa devo scrivere ?
<name_> glpiana, ci sei ?
<glpiana> name_, lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | name_
<ubot-it> name_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> davide_, quante volte hai dato il comando?
<serialquestioner> scusate ho delle domande da fare riguardo il test del sistema.
<davide_> una
<name_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286975/
<glpiana> name_, levala, reinseriscila e scrivi: dmesg | tail            poi metti su pastebin
<glpiana> davide_, ma usi il sistema da root?
<davide_> si
<name_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286977/
<glpiana> davide_, anche l'interfaccia grafica?
<glpiana> name_, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<name_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286979/
<davide_> no nono credo dimi come
<glpiana> name_, hai due wifi?
<serialquestioner> il test di sistema preimpostato in ubuntu 12.04 (quello che poi invia i dati del rilevamento a ubuntu-friendly) è l'unico modo possibile..? o ci sono altri modo per rilevare le cause di eventuali malfunzionamenti del sistema?
<glpiana> davide_, scrivi exit in quel temrinale e dimmi se si chiude il temrinale o meno
<name_> glpiana, eh si anche quello interno
<davide_> glpiane si è chiuso
<glpiana> name_, è una atheros. le atheros sono sotiche. io ora son di corsa, ma torno più tardi e se nessuno ti ha dato una mano vediamo di trovare qualcosa
<name_> glpiana, solo che mi dicono che sono bloccati da uno switch hardware
<name_> ok grazie mille
<glpiana> davide_, non si usa il sistema da root. ora stacco
<glpiana> name_, prova allora a dare sudo rfkill unblock all
<Pearl_> Salve a tutti!
<name_> glpiana, gia fatto ma nulla
<glpiana> name_, boh, dai nel caso vediamo dopo
<name_> glpiana, ok grazie di nuovo
<davide_> come devo fare
<Pearl_> ero ne canale #ubuntu-realease.party ma c'è un caos assurdo
<Pearl_> #ubuntu-realease-party sbagliato a scrivere
<serialquestioner> se non sbaglio prima della 12.04 funzionava in modo leggermente diverso il test...
<serialquestioner> e non è che io non voglia farlo..ma volevo sapere se ho la possibilità di avere anche altri strumenti per eseguire il test oltre quelli convenzionali
<name_> Ragazzi chi mi può dare una mano per favore è urgente ! vi prego
<serialquestioner> name_ che ti serve?
<serialquestioner> tu dillo che poi magari sei piu fortunato di me e qualcuno ti risponde anche.
<serialquestioner> :P
<name_> ho una scheda wi-fi interna che mi diche che è bloccata da hardware switch ho provato con tutti i comandi rfkill ma niente allora ho comprato una usb wifi ma non funziona nemmeno quella è una tp link tl wn271n
<serialquestioner> uhm..è un problema un pò particolare...
<serialquestioner> hai provato a vedere qui? : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=536313
<Pearl__> qualcuno di voi sa quando esce ubuntu 12.10?
<serialquestioner> ma non è già uscita?
<serialquestioner> Pearl__ mi sà che la puoi già trovare
<OverMe> non è ancora uscita
<OverMe> quando esce cambia il sito
<Pearl__> no non c'è
<serialquestioner> dal gestore aggiornamenti - impostazioni
<name_> ragazzi aiuto per favore
<Pearl__> che succede?
<serialquestioner> da aggiornamenti attivi la notifica delle nuove versioni di ubuntu
<serialquestioner> di default se hai 12.04 dovresti avere solo le LTS
<Pearl__> serialquestioner: io cercavo il dvd scaricabile perché vorrei formattare il pc
<name_> Pearl_, ho una scheda wi-fi interna che mi diche che è bloccata da hardware switch ho provato con tutti i comandi rfkill ma niente allora ho comprato una usb wifi ma non funziona nemmeno quella è una tp link tl wn271n
<serialquestioner> oh...
<serialquestioner> aspetta che vedo
<ale> ciao a tutti vorrei un aiuto
<ale> in quanto e da pocchissimo che uso ubuntu
<serialquestioner> name_ : hai provato a vedere qui? : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=536313
<name_> serialquestioner, ora vedo grazie
<OverMe> name_, è un portatile?
<ale> ho istallato cairo dock e  rimane una barra nera dove si trovano i winget
<name_> OverMe, si netbook toshiba nb250
<OverMe> name_, e la scheda che ti dice che è bloccata hai provato a vedere seè disattivata con il tastino apposito della tastiera?
<ale> HELP ME PLESE!!! ho istallato cairo dock e  rimane una barra nera dove si trovano i winget ,come faccio ad eliminarla???
<name_> OverMe, si lol
<ale> HELP ME PLESE!!! ho istallato cairo dock e  rimane una barra nera dove si trovano i winget ,come faccio ad eliminarla???
<Pearl__> name_: hai provato sudo rfkill unblock all
<name_> Pearl_, si tutti i comandi di rfkill ma niente
<coppiacomica> Salve vi chiedo aiuto quando installo Ubuntu e clicco sulla prima opzione di installazione cioè quella a fianco a windows mi compare poi una piccola barretta da aspettare se premi qualsiasi tasto ti porta a windows ho aspettato un qualche minuto e niente quanto devo aspettare?
<OverMe> name_, vediamo, fammi un sudo rfkill list poi attiva il tastino e dammi un dmesg && sudo rfkill list
<serialquestioner> Pearl__, ho il presentimento che tu possa trovarlo solo così, per il momento : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<mikeit_> ale, l'accelerazione 3D è attivata??
<serialquestioner> non è il download convenzionale ma è esattamente la stessa cosa
<serialquestioner> scarichi l'immagine e la scrivi sul cd.
<ale> scusa mikeit
<serialquestioner> spero di esserti stato d'aiuto
<ale> da dove lo vedo??
<ale> e da poco che uso ubuntu
<serialquestioner> comunque è roba di ubuntu.com
<coppiacomica> io l'ho messo su una usb adesso ripeto: Salve vi chiedo aiuto quando installo Ubuntu e clicco sulla prima opzione di installazione cioè quella a fianco a windows mi compare poi una piccola barretta da aspettare se premi qualsiasi tasto ti porta a windows ho aspettato un qualche minuto e niente quanto devo aspettare?
<mikeit_> vai hardware additional driver
<Pearl__> ale: devi abilitare gli affetti visivi
<mikeit_> si
<serialquestioner> è ufficiale...solo non hanno ancora l'opzione di download.
<serialquestioner> lo trovi dove t'ho detto
<Pearl__> serialquestioner: quella però è la versione Beta 2 non la Stable
<coppiacomica> non voglio la versione server ripeto l'aiuto di prima: Salve vi chiedo aiuto quando installo Ubuntu e clicco sulla prima opzione di installazione cioè quella a fianco a windows mi compare poi una piccola barretta da aspettare se premi qualsiasi tasto ti porta a windows ho aspettato un qualche minuto e niente quanto devo aspettare?
<massy> ciao
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287029/
<serialquestioner> Pearl__ non sono del supporto ubuntu...cacchio ne sò di queste cose... :P comunque non sò se dovresti aspettare ancora un pò per la stable
<serialquestioner> non ne ho la minima idea,sinceramente.
<serialquestioner> comunque da questa beta l'aggiornamento alla stable dovrebbe essere piu che semplice.
<OverMe> name_, dammi un lspci
<coppiacomica> ok va bene io esco ciao. dovro aspettare ore o tanti minuti per finire quella roba
<mixx> ciao atutti
<serialquestioner> comunque ti consiglio di non diffidare dei grandi vantaggi delle LTS
<serialquestioner> quelle sono proprio le piu stable di tutte.
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287037/
<OverMe> ohnnò un'altra atheros
<name_> eh gia
<OverMe> name_, lsmod
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287041/
<serialquestioner> Pearl__ hey!!!
<serialquestioner> sei ancora li?
<serialquestioner> scusa ero distratto
<serialquestioner> guarda che puoi scaricare sia la beta 2 che la versione stabile
<serialquestioner> li hai la possibilità di scegliere tra tutte le varie versioni disoponibili
<OverMe> name_, che versione di ubuntu hai messo?
<mixx> ragazzi Ho bisogno di aiuto, voglio cimentarmi nel mondo Ubuntu ma non riesco a installarlo mi da errore sul CPu -pae ....forse sbaglio versione???mi consigliate?? grazie!!!
<name_> OverMe, Lubuntu12.04
<serialquestioner> se guardi le beta 2 sono aggiornate a settembre,mentre le piu recenti sono stabili.
<serialquestioner> sono aggiornate a ieri o ad oggi
<serialquestioner> se aspetti uno o due giorni puoi fare il download convenzionale.
<ale> HELP ME PLESE!!! ho istallato cairo dock e  rimane una barra nera dove si trovano i winget ,come faccio ad eliminarla???
<serialquestioner> ma qui trovi quelle stabili
<serialquestioner> ale ti aiuterei ma non conosco cairo dock
<Adriano1> come faccio ad aggiornare da ubuntu 12.04 a ubuntu 12.10? ho provato a scrivere update-manager-d ma senza risultato , come faccio a farlo comparire su gestore aggiornamenti? grazie
<ale> :(
<serialquestioner> ah si
<mikeit_> ale, gli effetti visivi sono attivati?
<serialquestioner> Adriano1 da gestore aggiornamenti il pulsante "impostazioni.."
<ale> mikeit
<ale> non so come vederlo
<Adriano1> serialquestioner: clicko impostazioni poi?
<ale> come faccio??
<OverMe> name_, sudo rmmod -f ath9k && sudo rfkill unblock all && sudo modprobe ath9k && sudo rfkill list
<name_> OverMe, ci sei ?
<mikeit_> scusate ma questa è l'ultima versione di 12.10?http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<serialquestioner> scheda aggiornamenti,notificare le nuove versioni di ubuntu
<mikeit_> è già in download?
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287049/
<serialquestioner> e metti: per qualsiasi versione
<serialquestioner> comunque è consigliato aggiornare solo alle LTS
<ale> mikeit
<Adriano1> serialquestioner: È giÀ cosi , ma non compare su gestore aggiornamenti la notifca 12.10
<ale> ti ho contattato in privato
<OverMe> name_, e l'output?
<serialquestioner> per evitare eventuali bug e malfunzionamenti date da aggiornamenti non stabili
<name_> OverMe, si è quello
<mikeit_> ale, aspetta ti dico guardo che non ricordo
<ale> ok grazie
<OverMe> name_, quello è il comando... niente output?
<name_> OverMe, oddio scusami
<Adriano1> serialquestioner: È giÀ impostato come mi hai scritto ma non compare , come posso risolvere? e farlo comparire?
<lillo> salve a tutti, dovrei estrarre degli indirizzi email da un testo, mi e' sembrato di capire che si puo' fare usando il comnado grep, ma non ci sto riuscendo :( mi aiutereste? grazie in anticipo
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287056/
<serialquestioner> Adriano1: non lo sò..non sono del supporto ubuntu..probabilmente devi ancora aspettare...ma se hai fretta puoi scaricarlo da qui:http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<Adriano1> OverMe: come posso fare per fare comparire la notifica 12.10 su gestore aggiornamenti? uso ubuntu 12.04 , grazie
<serialquestioner> ti cerchi il tipo di installazione che preferisci..ci sono sia le beta che le stabili...
<OverMe> Adriano1, ancora non è uscita
<Adriano1> serialquestioner: quel link va bene se nn l'hai mai installato non se hai giÀ installato 1 versione precedente , grazie comunque
<Adriano1> OverMe: eppure compare su ubuntu release
<OverMe> name_, stacca per adesso la penna usb, e ridammi lsmod
<Adriano1> OverMe: si che È uscito , l'ho installato in 1 altro pc , dove non c'era , da ubuntu release
<name_> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287059/
<OverMe> Adriano1, le cose non sono contemporanee al millisecondo, ci vuole un po di tempo per aggiornare il mondo
<name_> OverMe, guarda che anche prima era staccata eh
<serialquestioner> Adriano1 dipende..se tieni files importanti sul pc..se magari hai piu di un hard disk puoi spostare i files nell'altro...riformattare e riinstallare tutto il SO come nuovo.
<mixx> ragazzi Ho Bisogno di Aiuto, Voglio cimentarmi nel Mondo Ubuntu ma non Riesco a installarlo mi da Errore sul CPu-pae .... forse sbaglio versione??? mi consigliate? grazie!
<massy> mah dico io, perche tutta sta fretta di mettre ubuntu 12.10? quando sarà in lts è da installare
<serialquestioner> massy la penso come te.
<Adriano1> OverMe: eppure ricordavo 1 comando che serviva x ... farlo uscire... se nn usciva da solo ... la notifica d aggiornamento :(
<Adriano1> OverMe: 1 comando da terminale
<massy> è una beta, avrà dei bug,, la 12.04 è ottima eprche passare oltre?
<serialquestioner> queste sono rilasci sperimentali...è vero che ti trovi gli aggiornamenti appena escono
<serialquestioner> ma sono anche senza troppi controlli
<OverMe> name_, ok. sudo rmmod -f ath9k_htc
<massy> serialquestioner: io ho impostato aggiornamenti in modo che mi richiede upgrade solo dei sistemi LTS
<serialquestioner> c'è il rischio che un codice mal compilato crei malfunzionamenti
<name_> OverMe, ok ora ?
<serialquestioner> si massy questa sarebbe l'operazione canonica per chi non vuole fronzoli
<OverMe> name_, sudo rfkill unblock all
<name_> OverMe, ok ora ?
<OverMe> name_, sudo modprobe ath9k_htc
<OverMe> poi sudo rfkill list
<name_> OverMe, nessun output
<OverMe> o_O
<Adriano1> OverMe: se scrivo -> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core > sudo do-release-upgrade mi compare? È corretto? risolvo?
<glpiana> ola
<name_> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> name_, ciao. progressi?
<OverMe> glpiana, per ora ho provato a far funzionare quella integrata
<OverMe> ma altra atheros e io ci ho litigato da bambino
<name_> glpiana, stiamo vedendo un pò con OverMe ora vediamo un pò come va
<glpiana> oki
<name_> OverMe, quindi :D ?
<OverMe> name_, quindi adesso vediamo che dice glpiana
<name_> glpiana, ora sono nelle tue mani
<glpiana> io adesso mi cambio poi mi apro una birra e dopo arrivo
<glpiana> avete qualche output interessante intanto?
<OverMe> Adriano1, puoi usare do-release-upgrade oppure do-release-upgrade -d ma ripeto che finché l'annuncio non è ufficiale aspetterei
<name_> glpiana, no non penso
<adriano1> uff si era inchodata la chat :(
<OverMe> name_, riavvia intanto va che ti ho fatto pacioccare con i moduli
<name_> si infatti arrivo subiro
<OverMe> adriano1, puoi usare do-release-upgrade oppure do-release-upgrade -d ma ripeto che finché l'annuncio non è ufficiale aspetterei. ti si scuoce mica la pasta?
<serialquestioner> eheheh
<adriano1> OverMe: quindi non devo scrivere sudo ma do-... ecc. giusto?
<massy> come detto prima: non capisco perche si deve affrrettare a scaricare una distribuzione non ancora andata in lts, ma ancora inbeta. quando andrà in lts si deve scaricare ... bisogna aver pazienza
<OverMe> ovviamente con sudo
<OverMe> massy, se esce ufficialmente non è in beta, e le versioni non "vanno in lts" ci nascono
<adriano1> OverMe: mi scrivi il comando completo e la giusta sintassi? grazie , cosi non sbaglio
<OverMe> e la 12.10 non è lts
<serialquestioner> massy vero..le LTS sono piu stabili...c'è comunque chi preferisce le versioni di sviluppo
<OverMe> sudo do-release-upgrade
<adriano1> OverMe: su terminale, giusto?
<OverMe> dov'altro sennò
<adriano1> ok grazie ora provo
<serialquestioner> è bene che però sia sempre informato delle complicazioni in cui potrebbe incorrere
<OverMe> beh, io l'ho avvertito
<massy> OverMe: okay chiedo venia per la sintassi errata
<glpiana> io comuqnue sconsiglio un avanzamento oggi. si rischia di trovarsi i server intasati a metà download
<OverMe> già
<adriano1> OverMe: nessun nuovo rilascio trovato :( ppure c'È su ubuntu release :(
<OverMe> adriano1, ora te lo ripeto piano
<name_> glpiana, OverMe, niente...........
<OverMe> ci vuole tempo per updatare tutto da tutte le parti e aggiornare i repository di tutti i mirror, devi avere pazienza
<serialquestioner> secondo me è un ottima cosa che molta gente si avvicini anche a queste distribuzioni
<serialquestioner> contribuiscono a migliorare le LTS
<glpiana> name_, puoi ridarmi l'output di lsusb?
<OverMe> name_, il riavvio serviva solo per rimettere a posto quello che avevo fatto
<glpiana> serialquestioner, oki, ma non è questo il canale per questi argomenti
<adriano1> OverMe: ok :( strano :( le altre vlte con le altre versioni era immediato , ma ricordo che mi avevano consigliato anche un altro comando per aggiornare i repository
<name_> glpiana, allora ora settiamo il wi fi scheda di rete interna
<name_> glpiana, o esterna
<glpiana> ah beh, non so. prima parlavamo della esterna, ma se vuoi affrontare il discorso insterna dammi lspci non lsusb
<name_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287102/
<serialquestioner> ok glpiana..volevo solo aggiungere che chi sceglie questo tipo di rilasci dovrebbero comunque farlo in modo responsabile...secondo me un utente che si avvicina per la prima volta a ubuntu  dovrebbe usare una LTS..ed essere informato maggiormente sulla grande differenza che passa tra un rilascio normale e un LTS.
<serialquestioner> *scusate per la cattiva coniugazione persona-verbo XD
<glpiana> serialquestioner, rimane il fatto che questo canale è dedicato al supporto e non a queste considerazioni :)
<serialquestioner> glpiana ok ma se uno chiede supporto su un argomento del genere su cui è bene spendere qualche parola...non credo che una considerazione di troppo possa nuocere così tanto
<name_> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> serialquestioner, rispondo ancora poi chiudiamo l'off topic e se vuoi proseguiamo a parlare su #ubuntu-it-chat. l'utente è stato avvisato anzitutto che vuole aggiornare a una versione ancora non disponibile. OverMe si sarebbe potuto fermare qui
<glpiana> name_, dammi anche l'output di lsmod
<serialquestioner> è per migliorare l'esperienza d'uso degli utenti che certe considerazioni si fanno..e secondo me dovrebbe essere uno degli obbiettivi principali del supporto..informare chi chiede supporto su un argomento di tutte le implicazioni che l'argomento concerne...mi spiego?
<name_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287113/
<adriano1> glpiana: È giÀ disponibile , l'ho giÀ installato in 1 altro pc in cui nn c'era 1 versione rpecedente , vbb
<glpiana> serialquestioner, il supporto è dedicato a risolvere i problemi non a informare. davvero, continuiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat, questo, e lo dico per la terza volta, non è il canale adatto
<glpiana> adriano1, hai letto quello che ti ha scritto OverMe ? l'hai capito quello che ti ha scritto OverMe ? bisogna aspettare
<serialquestioner> glpiana non mi sembra chissà quale abuso della chat..ma comunque ok,andiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat e risolviamola da uomini,una volta per tutte XD
<serialquestioner> ti faccio nero !
<serialquestioner> :D
<adriano1> cosi farÒ , strano , nel precedente aggiornamento era immediato vabbe
<glpiana> serialquestioner, lol
<glpiana> -.-
<name_> glpiana, ? scusami mi serve seriamente
<glpiana> name_, ecco, magari serialquestioner vede perchè non è questo il canale per altri discorsi al di fuori del supporto :D
<name_> glpiana, :D
<glpiana> name_, facciamo una rpova. se è la stessa cosa che ti ha fatto fare OverMe fermatemi subito
<glpiana> name_, sudo rmmod wmi
<OverMe> no, nonl'ho fatto
<name_> glpiana, sudo rmmod wmi
<glpiana> name_, dimmi se ti da output
<name__> glpiana, ERROR: Module wmi is in use by toshiba_acpi
<glpiana> name__, oki, sudo rmmode toshiba_acpi
<name__> glpiana, sudo: rmmode: command not found
<OverMe> name__, rmmod non rmmode
<name__> ah ok
<glpiana> ops sorry
<name__> glpiana, figurati :D nessun output
<glpiana> name__, ora sudo rmmod wmi
<name__> glpiana, ok poi ?
<glpiana> name__, ora... spe che mi organizzo
<name__> ok
<glpiana> name__, sudo rmmod ath9k
<name__> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> name__, sudo modprobe ath9k
<name__> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> name__, ora dai: dmesg
<glpiana> name__, metti su pastebin
<name__> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287142/
<glpiana> name__, sudo iwlist scan
<name__> glpiana, lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.  alessandro@alessandro-TOSHIBA-NB250:~$
<glpiana> name__, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<name__> glpiana, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<name__> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> name__, rfkill list
<name__> glpiana, 3: phy3: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> name__, sudo rfkill unblock all
<name__> glpiana, Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> name__, ha un tasto sta scheda in giro per lo chassis del portatile?
<name__> glpiana, si ma rimane invariato il risultato
<glpiana> name__, se lo hai premuto ora, scrivi: dmesg | tail   e pastebinna
<name__> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287161/
<glpiana> name__, niente da fare. per ora riavvia per annullare le modifiche fatte
<name__> ok mentre l'usb wifi
<glpiana> name__, non so, comincia a riavviare. io metto su il brodo
<name__> ok
<name_> ci sono
<name_> glpiana, ci sei ?
<glpiana> name_, dammi5 minuti
<name_> glpiana, ok grazie
<glpiana> name_, ridammi la riga di lsusb
<name_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287176/
<pinco> ciao a tutti, ho un problema col demone di transmission
<mibofra> ciao , che cosa ti succede con transmission ?
<pinco> è un problema di permessi praticamente non mi parte il download mi spunta permission deined ma ho controllato i permessi gruppi etc... e sembrerebbero a posto
<pinco> idee?
<mibofra> allora, il demone lo devi far partire come root
<mibofra> poi puoi scaricare con interfaccia grafica, web, o cli .
<glpiana> name_, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<pinco> l'interfaccia grafica web va
<mibofra> aspetta
<name_> glpiana, okpoi ?
<mibofra> pinco : con questo fai partire il demone : sudo service transmission-daemon start
<mibofra> con questo lo fermi  sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<pinco> carico il torrent ma appena inizia il download mi dice pemission deined
<pinco> il demone parte, ho fatto un'altra cosa... ho lasciato la cartella per il download part di default e in quel modo scarica... ma non mi sposta il file una volta finito il download
<glpiana> name_, togli la penna e reinseriscila
<name_> glpiana, ok ora
<name_> glpiana, mi dice wifi disabilitato da switch hardware
<mibofra> pinco: dai il primo comando che ti ho dato .
<pinco> ho cambiato il proprietario della cartella di destinazione attribuendolo all'user debian-transmission
<mibofra> pinco: invece di complicarti la vita, dai quel semplice comando, su :) .
<glpiana> name_, riprova un sudo rfkill unblock all
<mibofra> name_ , problemi con il wifi ?
<name_> glpiana, ok ora
<name_> mibofra, si
<glpiana> mibofra, sudo iwlist scan
<mibofra> glpiana ? cominci a dare i numeri :D ?
<mibofra> (ansi, i nick ? )
<mibofra> :D .
<glpiana> mibofra, quasi :)
<glpiana> name_, sudo iwlist scan
<name_> glpiana, lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  wlan1     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<pinco> non cambia niente
<pinco> mibofra, non cambia niente
<mibofra> uhm...
<mibofra> che interfacci stai provando ad utilizzare al momento ? web , gtk , cli ?
<glpiana> name_, nulla di fatto allora. dammi l'output di uname -a
<pinco> web
<name_> glpiana, Linux alessandro-TOSHIBA-NB250 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:41:14 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mibofra> pinco: se prima avvi transmission gtk dovrebbe andare tutto a posto anche sull'interfaccia web
<mibofra> prova :) .
<glpiana> name_, riprova l'interruttore fisico
<name_> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> name_, dmesg | tail
<pinco> non credo sia un problema di interfaccia sono i dannati permessi, se lascio la directory di default per i file .part completa il download e poi non lo sposta
<pinco> se cambio la directory file .part allora mi da l'errore dei permessi
<name_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287202/
<mibofra> ma la nuova directory per i part quale sarebbe pinco ?
<glpiana> name_, niente. non so cosa fare sinceramente
<name_> glpiana, misa che dovrò mettere per forza quello schifo di windows .................
<mibofra> name_ : non si connette alla rete wifi completamente ?
<name_> mibofra, eh no
<mibofra> cosa non va in particolare ?
<mibofra> tutto XD
<name_> asd esatto
<glpiana> mibofra, riassunto: ha due atheros, pci e usb. nessuna delle due va
<name_> glpiana, usb è una tplink
<mibofra> a mali estremi , rimedi estremi... name_ hai per caso i driver wifi di win per la chiavetta ?
<name_> e ho anche una netgear
<glpiana> name_, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<name_> si ci ho pensato anche io con wine
<glpiana> name_, il chipset è atheros
<name_> vero scusami errore mio
<mibofra> name_ non ti serve wine
<name_> ah ok provo ora
<mibofra> hai allora i driver wifi per win ?
<mibofra> se mi dici di si , hai ancora un ultimo ramo al quale aggrapparti ...
<mibofra> ...ndiswrapper :)) .
<glpiana> name_, ma se hai una netgear perchè non la attacchi e vediamo?
<mibofra> glpiana: se vuole far funzionare questa chiavetta mi pare pure giusto :) .
<name_> glpiana, indovina :D nemmeno quella ....
<glpiana> mibofra, sì sì, ma visto che si deve collegare per questioni importanti magari al momento se ne frega se l'altra va :)
<glpiana> name_, collegata? dammi dmesg | tail
<name_> sempre questo switch hardware
<name_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1287226/
<mibofra> glpiana : ok :D .
<glpiana> questa l avede come periferica di massa
<glpiana> -.-
<name_> andiamo bene ...
<mibofra> secondo me ndiswrapper è la via .
<name_> glpiana, provo con i driver se non va rimetto win
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | name_
<ubot-it> name_: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<name_> glpiana, grazie ora do uno sguardo
<Guest35140> Salve volevo sapere come mai nel sito ubuntu non è ancora disponibile il download della versione 12.10?
<glpiana> !chat | Guest35140
<ubot-it> Guest35140: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cortexA9> perchè non è ancora uscita
<Guest35140> ma non doveva uscire oggi??
<Guest35140> perdonate la mia ignoranza ma ovunque c'è scritto che la nuova versione sarebbe uscita oggi il 18 ottobre
<name_> ok grazie a tutti purtroppo metto windows ciao e grazie ancora
<Guest35140> qualcuno può dirmi gentilmente quando uscirà la versione 12.10? perchè non sto capendo niente qui! su internet dicono che è disponibile da oggi ma io non vedo il download nel sito ufficiale ma allora se non uscirà oggi, quando uscirà?
<cortexA9> uscirà oggi ma non è ancora uscita :P
<Guest35140> a ok ho capito grazie xD
<riccardo65> ciao
<riccardo65> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, c'è in partner in canonical un programma idoneo per scaricare canzoni da you tube ?
<vit_o> Buona sera a tutti
<vit_o> Ho la cpu al 100% tutta utilizzata dal processo seahorse, come faccio rimettere tutto apposto? avevo solamente messo la password del portachiavi d'accesso vuota (Ubuntu 12.04)
<mibofra> si stara spremendo le meningi (o meglio in questo caso i core) a capire perché l'hai lasciata vuota :D .
<vit_o> mibofra, intendi dire che non posso farlo?
<vit_o> avevo letto che si poteva fare, dato che rompe sempre :(
<mibofra> si, si lo puoi fare, ma a che pro ?
<vit_o> mibofra, ho cambiato password del login, accedo normalmente e poi il portachiave mi richiede la password, ma vuole quella vecchia!
<mibofra> devi cambiare pass anche al poratchiavi
<mibofra> o farne uno nuovo :)
<vit_o> mibofra, se faccio coincedere le due password, poi non me la chiederà più dopo l'accesso?
<mibofra> esatto vit_o :) .
<vit_o> eh, speriamo, anche se non capisco perchè non si modifichi in 'automatico'
<vit_o> grazie cmq!
<mibofra> prego :)
<vit_o> Ti saluto, ma se non funziona ritorno! xD
<alessio> ragazzi è meglio scaricare la iso di ubuntu 12.10 e fare l'avanzamento da livecd oppure fare l'avanzamento da gestore aggiornamenti???
<mibofra> meglio reinstallare da capo :) .
<alessio> mibofra, da capo nel senso di installazione pulita proprio?? senza avanzamento??
<mibofra> esatto .
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti! ho un pc con installato ubuntu 12.04 che uso come home-server. Di solito è acceso 24h/7d, ma ultimamente noto che si spegne da solo...come posso capire cosa succede? Grazie!
<nannes> alessio: meglio non installarla proprio in realtà
<mibofra> avrà raggiunto la temperatura ?
<nannes> se hai la LTS l'ideale è tenere quella
<mibofra> uragano2 ?
<nannes> alessio: se proprio senti l'impellente bisogno
<nannes> allora provala su virtual box
<nannes> così vedrai che le novità tendono a zero
<uragano2> PS: non so se succede dopo un tempo prestabilito perchè non sono mai l' quando accade ma me ne accorgo solo quando richiedo unb servizio e non risponde -.-
<nannes> e che è meglio tenere la 12.04
<mibofra> uragano2: vedi di farci caso .
<uragano2> mibofra: è una pandaboard, è accesa da un anno e mezzo ormai e non ha mai avuto problemi di temperatura...il case è appena tiepido, quindi non so...dovrei controllare la temperatura
<mibofra> cali di tensione ?
<uragano2> non so come posso saperlo :( brb
<mibofra> stai li e vedi che succede , no ho il dono dell'onniscenza XD .
<Holden> uragano2, spegnersi da solo sarà una cosa hw, dubito che puoi trovare info utili nei log
<Holden> uragano2, magari controlla l'alimentazione della scheda
<uragano2> mibofra: nemmeno io :D
<uragano2> cmq le modifiche apportate a lvl di sw sono le seguenti: ho provato ad utilizzare la scheda wifi come AP,ma senza succeso equindi ho disinstallato tutto, cancellato tutti i file di cfg e siccome il file interfaces era stato modificato (c'erano diverse if logiche configurate) ma non ricordavo com'era prima, ne ho messo uno di default...ma non credo che tutto questo sia legato...
<mibofra> a dopo, vado a mangiare :) .
<mibofra> tornato :) .
<cyberjobe> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cyberjobe> !repository 12.10
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyberjobe> ciao
<cyberjobe> sapete che repository bisogna settare per passare alla 12.10 finale?
<mibofra> ciao , ti conviene fare l'installazione da zero per far l'installazione
<mibofra> ma se ci tieni
<cyberjobe> vorrei proprio trovarmici costretto
<cyberjobe> :)
<mibofra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main universe multiverse restricted
<cyberjobe> solo uno? Mi pare impossibile...
<mibofra> fidati :)
<nannes> cyberjobe: non aggiungere repo, prendi il gestore aggiornamenti e fagli fare il check per nuove release
<nannes> se ancora non c'è lì, pazienta un po'
<cyberjobe> ok pero' in passato
<cyberjobe> il gestore degli aggiornamenti mi ha sempre fottuto il sistema operativo :)
<cyberjobe> e' stato migliorato?
<nannes> lol ... infatti non bisogna mai aggiornare dalle LTS
<nannes> Sono fatte proprio per stare comodi qualche anno
<nannes> la 12.04 è assolutamente da tenere
<mibofra> se vuole aggiornare ...
<mibofra> ... a suo rischio però :D .
<uragano2> dove posso trovare dei log hardware (ad esempio errori di driver o di i/o)?
<mibofra> /var/log
<nannes> uragano2: dipende da che ti serve
<nannes> c'è il dmesg
<nannes> se per driver video l' Xorg.0.log
<nannes> altrimenti c'è anche  il sys log
<nannes> dipende
<mibofra> nannes: gli serve tutto XD .
<uragano2> mh...si è appena rispento -.-
<serialquestioner> ecco per l'appunto..vorrei riprendere il problema di uragano per porre una domanda io..che magari può aiutare anche lui :
<uragano2> speriamo :D
<serialquestioner> esistono altri modi per effettuare test del sistema e dell'hardware oltre quello convenzionale?
<serialquestioner> uragano2 se è un problema hardware con un checkup serio alcuni programmi possono dirti esattamente dove stà il problema...non è fantascienza...
<serialquestioner> solo per ubuntu non sono abbastanza esperto.
<serialquestioner> se qualcuno magari conosce qualcosa per effettuare scan di questo tipo..
<serialquestioner> comunque uragano2 nulla esclude la possibilità di attacco di rete da parte di qualche bontempone
<serialquestioner> oppure qualcosa che hai scelto personalmente tu di introdurre nella macchina
<uragano2> serialquestioner: si, ci ho pensato...adesso provo a staccarla dalla rete e a vedere che succede
<serialquestioner> ti consiglio di controllare i registri.
<serialquestioner> cerca di capire che è successo nel periodo in cui hai cominciato ad avvertire il problema
<uragano2> dove li trovo?
<serialquestioner> hai kde?
<serialquestioner> o gnome?
<serialquestioner> xfce?
<serialquestioner> non mi intendo di robe di server,personalmente...ma se cerchi dovresti trovare un visualizzatore di files di registro da qualche parte.
<uragano2> gnome
<serialquestioner> beh non hai nel menu finestra una sezione dedicata all'amministrazione di sistema?
<serialquestioner> ci dovrebbe essere il visualizzatore registri di sistema per gnome.
<serialquestioner> proprio in quel menu
<serialquestioner> altrimenti credo dovresti trovarli in "/var/log/
<uragano2> serialquestioner: in /var/log vedo problemi di kernel con la scheda audio
<uragano2> potrebbe essere?
<serialquestioner> credo sia difficile..
<serialquestioner> comunque non credo di essere all'altezza di darti questo tipo di supporto..insomma non sono proprio un professionista.
<serialquestioner> magari puoi provare a fare il test di sistema
<serialquestioner> e vedere se funziona tutto bene
<serialquestioner> e comunque vedere se è possibile aggiornare il kernel o se ci sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza e se hai tutti i drivers aggiornati
<serialquestioner> poi boh per il resto..piu di un aiuto da utente di infimo rango non sò darti
<serialquestioner> se cerchi un aiuto avanzato dovresti chiedere a qualcuno piu avanzato di me :P in genere sono io quello che chiede aiuto XD
<serialquestioner> tu comunque assicurati sempre di questo..che è già qualcosa..
<serialquestioner> tu comunque assicurati sempre di questo..che è già qualcosa..
<massy> serialquestioner: buonasera e buonasera a tutti
<serialquestioner> ciao massy :D
<uragano2> serialquestioner: grazie mille per i consigli...nel mentre stavo scrivendo anche sul canale pandaboard e forse il probelma potrebbe essere del pacchetto drivere installato ultimamente
<zorzside> ciao ragazzi
<serialquestioner> buona sera
<zorzside> cercavo una guida avanzata, che parta dalle + semplici cose e concetti (da usare come ripasso)
<zorzside> alle cose più specifiche e avanzate
<serialquestioner> la cercavo anche io :D
<zorzside> sono un utente medio
<zorzside> ho già creato dei server di posta che uso regolarmente dove lavoro
<serialquestioner> io sono medioman :D
<zorzside> :D medioman aiutami tu ahhahaha
<zorzside> Cmq una guida seria?
<mibofra> il wiki
<mibofra> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<zorzside> ma il wiki tratta anche argomenti avanzati?
<zorzside> ?
<serialquestioner> fatti un giro tra le sezioni e valuta se è abbastanza avanzato per te.
<serialquestioner> c'è un pò di tutto
<serialquestioner> che non manca piu quasi niente.. (solo non si vedono i due leocorni..)
<serialquestioner> poi beh
<zorzside> Ottimo
<zorzside> volevo diventare un pò più sciolto da riga di comando
<zorzside> sono troppo legato all'interfaccia grafica
<serialquestioner> ci sono guide piu passo passo e con un approccio piu sequenziale in stile corso...solo che non mi sento di consigliartene perchè soffro di labirintite.
<serialquestioner> o meglio..non ho mai fatto un corso del genere...quindi non saprei che dirti..non conosco di robe avanzate di questo tipo..però la wiki è uno strumento utilissimo...questo te lo assicuro e puoi giocartici le palle.
<serialquestioner> :D
<serialquestioner> beh guarda...
<serialquestioner> per la riga di comando..
<serialquestioner> inizia dal semplice : man man
<serialquestioner> il manuale che ti spiega come funziona il manuale
<serialquestioner> ti serve un aiuto piu pratico del manuale per capire le funzioni di un programma e i vari comandi che supporta..?
<serialquestioner> basta che aggiungi: -h oppure -help
<serialquestioner> e ti si aprirà un mondo
<serialquestioner> leggi i manuali impara a combinare le funzioni..
<serialquestioner> aspetta che...
<riccardo65> ciao
<riccardo65> ho installato ubuntu 12.04, c'è in partner in canonical un programma idoneo per scaricare canzoni da you tube ?
<serialquestioner> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/
<serialquestioner> qui ci sono i manuali
<serialquestioner> versione di ubuntu..lingua..tutti ordinati in base a dei criteri ben precisi
<serialquestioner> fatti un giro qui per avere un idea
<serialquestioner> poi beh se vuoi supporti testuali cerca una qualche bibbia linux o bibbia ubuntu
<serialquestioner> sennò cerca su internet per vedere se ci sono videocorsi o altro...una volta ne avevo trovato uno che era pressappoco universitario
<serialquestioner> solo non ricordo il nome ne tantomeno dove rimediarlo
<serialquestioner> ma stà sicuro che ce ne sono
<serialquestioner> poi ricorda sempre che "ubuntu" è "ubuntu linux"
<serialquestioner> se conosci linux conosci anche molto di ubuntu e viceversa
<serialquestioner> il linguaggio è quello
<serialquestioner> ovviamente cambia molto tra una distro e un altra..ma molti comandi sono gli stessi su svariate piattaforme
<zorzside> io ho tirato su un paio di macchine server di posta e vpn con ubuntu server 8
<zorzside> funzionavano molto bene
<zorzside> e ho un server datato che fa di tutto da ricreare da 0 su una macchina nuova virtualizzata su fedora core 7
<serialquestioner> zorzside ti consiglio la stanza #ubuntu-it-chat per questo tipo di discussioni.
<serialquestioner> (ma dove sono andati a finire tutti gli altri? :P)
<Milaus> salve
<Milaus> Sono sempre io ho installato ubuntu 8.04
<Milaus> ma ora ho un problemino con la risoluzione del monitor, non riesco a cambiarla, e rimasta bloccata su 800x600
<Milaus> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Milaus> ?
<Milaus> ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-19
<enojado> ciao a tutti
<enojado> avrei bisogno di aiuto x ubuntu
<enojado> a7x abbiamo mess ieri notte :-)
<enojado> ciao a7x
<enojado> prima ero entrato con micr
<enojado> ma si leggeva quello nche scrivevo?
<enojado> che
<enojado> EHI
<serialquestioner> c'è qualcuno?
<cortexA9> ciao
<serialquestioner> ciao
<serialquestioner> puoi venire in #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<serialquestioner> è una cosa un pò lunghetta
<serialquestioner> per favore.
<diegooo> ciao a tutti
<diegooo> o un problema con il lettore mp3 ubuntu 12.04 non lo riconosce
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare.....
<diegooo> :-)
<diegooo> ce nessuno?
<serialquestioner> impostazioni di sistema ricerca drivers aggiuntivi.
<serialquestioner> vedi se te lo trova
<diegooo> provo... grazie
<diegooo> non lo trova
<diegooo> ahh!!!!!
<diegooo> lo vedo solo nelle gestione delle periferche ma non lo riconosce
<diegooo> serialquestioner... mi puoi aiutare....?
<serialquestioner> che tipo di lettore è?
<serialquestioner> non lo sò ho una strizza al momento
<serialquestioner> che stò risolvendo altre cose
<serialquestioner> ma dimmi che tipo di lettore è
<serialquestioner> non è che è un ipod o altro?
<serialquestioner> è un semplice lettore mp3?
<diegooo> lo ho comprato in austalia e sono in australia.... ti dico la marca a87041
<diegooo> scrivo la marca quello e il modello...
<diegooo> mi pare ch sia un letore mp3
<diegooo> dich smith
<diegooo>  no, non e un ipod... c'e scritto mp3 e video
<serialquestioner> sul wiki c'è la guida per sony e samsung
<serialquestioner> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili
<serialquestioner> ma non credo ti interessi sta roba qua
<serialquestioner> aspè
<diegooo> ok :-)
<diegooo> su quella guida ci sono andato, ma nquesto momento e troppo difficile per me....
<diegooo> ci sei ancora?
<serialquestioner> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<serialquestioner> diegooo mi dispiace...
<serialquestioner> non sò aiutarti al momento...e sono le 6 :(
<diegooo> no si puo fare nulla?
<diegooo> ok....
<serialquestioner> non lo sò probabilmente c'è da fare qualcosa di specifico tramite terminale
<diegooo> grazie mille... buon riposo....
<serialquestioner> ma al momento non sò
<serialquestioner> il consiglio migliore che ti posso dare
<serialquestioner> è:
<serialquestioner> prova a riavviare..riinserisci il lettore e prova a rifare tutto questo
<diegooo>  logos rodrigo y gabriella... questa e una bellacanzone prima di riposafre
<diegooo> provero....
<diegooo> grazie
<serialquestioner> diegooo io al momento mi devi capire
<serialquestioner> mi sono entrati nel browser
<serialquestioner> con un cookie bastardo
<serialquestioner> e devo capire chi è...
<serialquestioner> e non lo sò ancora fare...
<serialquestioner> mi devo studiare mattoni di manuali...
<serialquestioner> ed è un casino...
<diegooo> io non ho idea, ma spero che tu riesca a risolvere.....
<serialquestioner> :( stò disperato...ho fatto il possibile comunque prova a vedere su internet se riesci a trovare qualcosa di specifico
<serialquestioner> per il tuo lettore
<serialquestioner> altrimenti cerca qualcosa di piu generico
<serialquestioner> sul problema che hai
<diegooo> ok...
<serialquestioner> se ti impegni ce la fai dai...
<diegooo> provo...
<serialquestioner> spero che anche tu riesca a risolvere ;)
<diegooo> si ....ce la accio... poi lo pubblico... ;-)
<diegooo> a presto.....
<serialquestioner> sennò ripassa piu tardi qui
<serialquestioner> quando c'è un pò piu gente
<matilde_swz> ciao a tutti
<cortexA9> ciao
<matilde_swz> allora che si dice.
<matilde_swz> ?
<cortexA9> :-)
<matilde_swz> cortex ti ai mai usato una tastiera notebook retroilluminante?
<cortexA9> no..
<cortexA9> tu ?
<matilde_swz> no,la vorrei mettere nel mio pc 7
<matilde_swz> allora cort che mi dici,dove sei ora
<cortexA9> a casa :D
<matilde_swz> fai scuola  o lavoro
<cortexA9> matilde_swz, non si può parlare qua di altre cose se vuoi parlare di altro vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<matilde_swz> ok,sapresti entrare nel mio pc con quello che sai tu di informatica
<cortexA9> no
<glpiana> ola
<pix_> come si fa a passare dall versione 12.04 a 12.10
<pix_> voglio aggiornare ubuntu alla 12.10 come si fa?
* OverMe changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è uscita: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<zekri> Ciao, su quetzal nel gestore configurazioni di compiz non trovo più le finestre tremolanti... le hanno tolte o mancano solo a me?
<cristian_c> zekri, magari c'è un pacchetto plugin
<zekri> mm può darsi, quindi l'hanno tolto di default
<cristian_c> ci sta
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vernacciabuona> buongiorno
<vernacciabuona> ho un probblema con flashplayer. firefox crasha continuamente
<glpiana> vernacciabuona, hai già provato a vedere se il problema si propone anche con una sessione ospite?
<vernacciabuona> no
<vernacciabuona> ma con fedora aveva sempre funzionato benissimo....
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<vernacciabuona> adesso con ubuntu 10 si blocca tutto
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, in un terminale
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, su pastebin
<vernacciabuona> si certo
<vernacciabuona> un secondo
<vernacciabuona> non mi da niente
<cristian_c> uhm, non è installato niente
<vernacciabuona> ?!?!?
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, about:plugins su firefox
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, usa sempre pastebin
<vernacciabuona> solo flash ...avevo letto un post per togliere gnash
<vernacciabuona> ok
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, dpkg -l gnash
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, dpkg -l | grep gnash
<vernacciabuona> intendi pastebin il sito!?!?
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> un op mi ha segnalato che il mio comando è sbagliato
<vernacciabuona> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> quindi quello giusto è: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<vernacciabuona> ok messo
<vernacciabuona> trovato???
<OverMe> vernacciabuona, devi incollare qui il link
<vernacciabuona> :)
<vernacciabuona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288954/
<vernacciabuona> scusa
<cristian_c> azz
<vernacciabuona> dimmi
<cristian_c> hai più o meno due plugin attivi contemporaneamente
<vernacciabuona> gnash e flash!??!?
<cristian_c> uhm,asp
<vernacciabuona> ok
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, digita il comando
<vernacciabuona> ok dice di riavviare
<cristian_c> addirittura?
<vernacciabuona> no asp
<vernacciabuona> si qualche file inutile
<vernacciabuona> almeno credo
<vernacciabuona> riavvio firefox?!?!?!
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ok
<vernacciabuona> ora lo provo un po'...poi ti dico
<vernacciabuona> mile grazie per ora
<vernacciabuona> sembra piu' veloce
<vernacciabuona> tnxs
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, eh, non credo che sia finita qui
<vernacciabuona> immagino
<vernacciabuona> almeno provo....ripeto...fino a fedora 12 girava meravigliosamente...
<vernacciabuona> poi niente
<cristian_c> ma sei su fedora?
<vernacciabuona> no ora no
<vernacciabuona> maledetto io e quando l'ho levataa
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, con mint flash è di default
<vernacciabuona> niente
<vernacciabuona> anche con quello grippava
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, infatti abbiamo fatto solo la fase uno
<vernacciabuona> con flash 11 e' scoppiato tutto
<vernacciabuona> si ..sembra che vada
<vernacciabuona> ora provo a caricarlo
<cristian_c> vernacciabuona, no, è che hai installato un sacco di cose inutili
<cristian_c> e dannose
<vernacciabuona> si
<vernacciabuona> rallenta
<vernacciabuona> rallenta nuovamente...
<vernacciabuona> provo a riavviare tutto
<vernacciabuona> e torno
<jester-> pitzalone: funsa sto tacc o no
<pitzalone> ma cosa?
<cristian_c> jester- , ha solo tolto qualche cosina
<cristian_c> jester- , non ha tolto utto il casino di pacchetti
<cristian_c> *tutto
<pitzalone> jester-: sente il tocco, ma non riesce a calibrarlo! sono entrato per quello
<jester-> pitzalone: provato con la 12.10?
<pitzalone> jester-: l'altro giorno il problema delle barre, era che dovevo installare i driver aggiuntivi
<pitzalone> jester-: volervo aspettare e cercare di essere tranquillo proma con questa
<jester-> pitzalone: prova da live
<pitzalone> jester-: ma si sembra strano che la Dell non abbia pensato a questo problema
<jester-> pitzalone: cin winz funza
<jester-> con
<jester-> ci metti seven, installi il driver e vedi che va
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa è windows? l'ho cancellato da tutti i pc
<jester-> per quello suggerisco di provare l'ultima ubuntu
<pitzalone> jester-: ma su lo stesso pc? o anche un altro?
<jester-> facile che il kernel gestisca la faccenda
<jester-> pitzalone: o fai una installazione su sd o usb
<pitzalone> jester-: con il programmatore di promogest pensavano di aspettare un pò prima di passare al 12.10
<gone> ciao a tt
<ziogio> ciao :)
<efejhregf> Ragazzi aiutatemi !
<efejhregf> ?
<efejhregf> Devo masterizzare ubuntu 12.10 amd64 su una usb perchè non ho dvd o cd disponibili da masterizzare
<glpiana> efejhregf, da windows o da ubuntu devi farlo?
<efejhregf> Attualmente ho installo sul pc WINDOWS 8
<efejhregf> ho * senza installo ;)
<efejhregf> Scusa per il nome, chiamami Andrea ! Ho dovuto fare in fretta e ho scritto quel nome xD
<glpiana> efejhregf, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<efejhregf> Ok, compatibile anche con UBUNTU 12.10??
<glpiana> efejhregf, prova a dargli in pasto la iso e lo vedi. di più non so dirti, non ho una penna su cui provare ma soprattutto non ho un windows su cui provare :)
<efejhregf> Ok l'iso la inserisce ma tra DISTRIBUZIONE, cosa scelgo ? UBUNTU 12.04/LIVE 12.04/12.04 AMD ecc...
<efejhregf> Devo scegliere tra UBUNTU 12.04 : NETINSTALL,HDMEDIA,LIVE X64/X86
<glpiana> efejhregf, nulla di quello. ti ho detto di dargli in pasto la iso, quindi spunta in basso diskimage
<ziogio> ho fatto una domanda nella sezione dilemmi del principiante, potreste andare a guardarla? Grazie :)
<efejhregf> e che numero metto nella stringa : spazio usato per preservare i file durante i riavvii
<glpiana> ziogio, dacci almeno il link :)
<glpiana> efejhregf, quel che vuoi, se tanto la usi per installare è indifferente
<ziogio> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=538919
<efejhregf> Ok ho messo 100 mb tanto la usb è da 16gb, è ultraspeed e sicura :9 Infatti sta mettendo i file alla velocità della luce :)
<glpiana> ziogio, per skype, vai sul sito di skype, sezione download, linux, ubuntu 10.04 32 o 64 bit a seeconda della tua architettura
<ziogio> si, l'ho fatto, ma succede quello che ho scritto...
<efejhregf> Sembrerebbe abbia terminato e tutto completato..provo :) A tra poco, che sarò ( si spera ) su ubuntu 12.10 !
<glpiana> ziogio, sì ho letto dopo. dove hai il pacchetto?
<ziogio> ...
<glpiana> ziogio, in che directory intendo. sotto Scaricati?
<ziogio> non lo so... XD
<ziogio> come lo vedo? credo di sì comunque
<glpiana> ziogio, se non capisci quello che chiedo dillo tranquillamente che vedo di esprimermi altrimenti :)
<glpiana> ziogio, apri il file manager
<ziogio> archive manager?
<glpiana> ziogio, no, la home, per vedere le directory
<ziogio> ah okok, la cartella sopra il browser :)
<glpiana> ziogio, sì :)
<ziogio> si è in scaricati
<glpiana> ziogio, nella colonna a sinistra dovresti vedere Scaricati
<glpiana> oki, clicca col tasto destro sul pacchetto di skype e dimmi se ti elenca tra i programmi con cui puoi aprirlo anche il programma gdebi
<ziogio> no (l'ho installato con wubi se cambia qualcosa)
<glpiana> ziogio, no, fa nulla. mettiamo a mano. sai aprire il terminale?
<ziogio> ... no XD
<glpiana> ziogio, dalla dash scrivi term e ti appare, oppure ctrl+t
<ziogio> ok ci sono
<glpiana> ziogio, scrivi, rispettando le maiuscole: cd Scaricati
<ziogio> fatto
<glpiana> ziogio, ora scrivi: ls
<ziogio> mi scrive il nome del pacchetto in rosso
<glpiana> ziogio, copiami qui il nome completo del file di skype (lo selezioni nel temrinale e poi qui premi la rotella
<ziogio> skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<glpiana> ziogio, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<glpiana> ziogio, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<ziogio> fatto
<ziogio> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare skype (--install):  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato Elaborazione dei trigger per desktop-file-utils... Elaborazione dei trigger per bamfdaemon... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Elaborazione dei trigger per gnome-menus... Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  skype
<glpiana> ziogio, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> ziogio, intanto ti dico, quando vuoi copiare gli output del terminale usa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ziogio
<ubot-it> ziogio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ziogio> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:   skype 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 1 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. 1 non completamente installati o rimossi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 35,5 MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<ziogio> ah ok
<glpiana> ziogio, premi invio e lascia che faccia
<ziogio> ok
<glpiana> ziogio, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289218/
<ziogio> ah ok
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289224/
<glpiana> ziogio, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install desktop-file-utils bamfdaemon                   che non so perchè te li ha voluti rimuovere
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289227/
<glpiana> ziogio, oki, ora torna nel file manager, clicca col destro sul pacchetto di skype e dovresti poterlo aprire con gdebi
<ziogio> oook
<ziogio> lo sta installando
<ziogio> grazie mille ^^
<glpiana> ziogio, poi però dimmi quando temrina, che vediamo di sistemare software center
<ziogio> ah... ha detto di nuovo che non riesce a scaricarlo... ma ubuntu odia così tanto skype? XD
<ziogio> il software center si bloccava solo a causa di skype, ora va ;)
<glpiana> bene :)
<ziogio> skype però continua a non aprirsi... bisognerà fare tutto questo per ogni app di windows? ahaha
<glpiana> ziogio, torna nel temrinale e scrivi: skype
<glpiana> facile che manchino le librerie del 32bit
<ziogio> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXv.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<glpiana> ziogio, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libxv1
<ziogio> ii  libxv1:amd64                              2:1.0.7-1                                 amd64        X11 Video extension library
<glpiana> ziogio, mancano le i386
<ziogio> non so cosa siano XD
<glpiana> ziogio, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<glpiana> ziogio, sono le librerie 32 bit per far girare i programmi 32 bit su 64 bit
<ziogio> ah
<ziogio> e sono difficili da installare? (e lunghe)
<glpiana> ziogio, un po' lunghette.
<ziogio> ah... boh quando hai tempo facciamo allora, se vuoi, io oggi ho ben poco da fare...
<glpiana> ziogio, ti ho già dato il comando sopra :)
<davide_> glpiana: voglio mettere ununtu 12.10 su chiave usb ,che programma devo usare senza installarlo ssu windows
<ziogio> ah scusa non l'avevo visto XD
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289251/
<glpiana> davide_, non ho capito
<glpiana> ziogio, sudo apt-get -f install
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289253/
<davide_> glpana devo masterizzare la iso su una penna usb ( su un pc windows ) che 'programme devo usare senza installarlo sul disco fisso del pc
<glpiana> ziogio, sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> davide_, come puoi usare un programma senza installarlo?
<davide_> scusa allora quale è!!
<glpiana> davide_, per windows?
<ziogio> glpiana, se poi volessi installare ubuntu su una partizione propria per evitare problemi, come pare prima o poi ci saranno a quanto dicono sul forum?
<glpiana> ziogio, avvi il pc col cd inserito e segui le istruzioni
<glpiana> !installazione | ziogio
<ubot-it> ziogio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> ziogio, ma prima, visto che dovrai ridimensionare iwndows a meno di avere un altro disco, deframmenta il disco di windows
<davide_> la iso è su windows
<ziogio> !installazione | ziogio è il comando che devo inserire?
<ubot-it> ziogio è il comando che devo inserire?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> davide_, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ziogio> ma non  ho un cd di ubuntu...
<ziogio> vabè va, se proprio deve dare problemi, dopo quanto li da'?
<glpiana> ziogio, la guida spiega anche come fare il supporto
<glpiana> ziogio, potrebbe darli subito come mai, dipende dall'uso che ne fai e dallo stato di salute del pc
<glpiana> ziogio, ma wubi a me non piace, lo sconsiglio. piuttosto meglio provarlo da penna usb e poi decidere se ne vale la pena o meno
<ziogio> allora speriamo dopo un po', ora non ho voglia di mettermi a installare ubuntu... wubi è più veloce ed è automatico però XD
<ziogio> ma da penna usb andrebbe molto più lento, credo..
<glpiana> ziogio, tanto si carica in ram. ma ormai ce l'hai su wubi. usalo e fatti un'idea. poi vedrai che farne
<ziogio> eheh, di certo non è di "facile utilizzo" come sento dire in giro, però sicuramente è meglio di windows
<ziogio> comunque, come continuo con skype? XD
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289272/
<glpiana> ziogio, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289278/
<glpiana> ziogio, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289284/
<glpiana> ziogio, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289288/
<glpiana> strano. io li ho entrambi quei pacchetti
<glpiana> ziogio, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<ziogio> mmm
<ziogio> 12.4 CREDO...
<glpiana> ziogio, prova con sudo apt-get install  libxv1:
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> ziogio, prova con sudo apt-get install  libxv1:i386
<ziogio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289298/
<glpiana> ziogio, non capisco perchè non si riesca a metterci le librerie 386
<ziogio> io sicuramente capisco meno di te ahahah
<Delfino_0u7> Salve
<ziogio> salve delfino
<glpiana> ziogio, o i server sono in palla o non so che dirti. boh.
<Delfino_0u7> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a trovare un servizio di backup online gratuto!?
<glpiana> Delfino_0u7, non qui
<glpiana> !chat | Delfino_0u7
<ubot-it> Delfino_0u7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ziogio> e quando posso riprovare?
<glpiana> ziogio, io riproverei, anche solo tra qualche ora, a dare prima sudo apt-get update    e poi sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ziogio> c'è un block notes dove posso scriverlo su ubuntu?
<glpiana> ziogio, si chiama gedit
<ziogio> mi piace troppo la grafica di ubuntu *-*
<ziogio> comunque grazie mille glpiana! :)
<glpiana> :)
<ziogio> vado dai, fra 2 orette riprovo, ciaooo e grazie ancora ;)
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> todo bien?
<Serpico> ho un problemino ultimamente su ubuntu la mia connessione wireless cade continuamente. Mentre quando ho installato il sistema (2 mesi fa) andava tutto bene la connessione era stabile
<mibofra> Serpico, se cancelli la rete e ti riconnetti ?
<Serpico> mibofra: devo ammettere che non ho provato..ora provo
<mibofra> Come è finita ?
<Serpico> sto provando mibofra
<Serpico> mibofra: la soluzione mi sa è tra le cose più semplici..io già stavo pensando alle cose più assurde..
<Serpico> mibofra: grazie per l'illuminazione .d
<Serpico> :D
<nicotano> salve
<mibofra> Prego :)
<mibofra> Ciao nicotano
<Serpico> ciao nico
<Andrea___> Eccomi! Sono finalmente riuscito ad installare UBUNTU 12.10, senza usare la usb ma con un cd che ho trovato per casa !
<Andrea___> Ora vado a finire latino, e domo mi godo il SO
<massy> ciao
<avimux> Salve a tutti.
<avimux> È qui che posso chiedere assistenza?
<ellorenz> ciao a tutti!
<ellorenz> Ho bisogno di aiuto in quanto vorrei fare una rete hotspot wifi con ubuntu 12.10 e un wifi intel integrato, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<ellorenz> ciao
<DD3my> ciao glpiana
<DD3my> ciao ellorenz
<ellorenz> ciao DD3my
<ellorenz> Sto cercando di creare una rete hotspot per il mio android con ubuntu ma la mia scheda di rete non ne vuole sapere di entrare in master mode
<DD3my> ellorenz, non saprei aiutarti ..pero posso chiederti se hai gia controllato sul forum ubuntu?
<ziogio> e rieccomi
<ziogio> ho riprovato per skype, ma niente...
<ziogio> spero di riuscire a scaricare ubuntu vero dai... che wubi già ha iniziato ad avere qualche accecco
<ziogio> spero solo non sia necessario avere fisicamente il cd
<ziogio> è necessario?
<DD3my> ziogio, no puoi mettere ubuntu
<DD3my> su usb
<ziogio> ok lo metto sull'hard disk e poi seguo questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<ziogio> ?
<ziogio> vabè ci provo, poi se non ci riesco torno in chat e chiedo ;)
<DD3my> ziogio, va bene
<antares75> buona sera a tutti cerco aiuto per un problema occorsomi al pc installando l'ubuntu 12.10
<antares75> praticamente non riesco piu a far avviare il pc con la partizione windos
<mibofra> Ciao
<mibofra> Dai in un terminale : sudo update-grub
<mibofra> E riavvia
<antares75> ho provato con gparted e la legge come non allocata
<mibofra> Eliminato per errore win ?
<antares75> no è qualcosa di piu grave credo
<mibofra> Spiegati
<antares75> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289858/
<antares75> questo è il messaggio se faccio un fdisk -l
<antares75> e non so come risolvere
<mibofra> Oh
<antares75> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<antares75> oppure devo disinstallare l'ubuntu e reinstallare solo windows
<mibofra> Si potrebbe risolvere , se lo fai adesso , devi lasciare il pc acceso questa notte .
<antares75> lo posso pure lasciare acceso ...
<mibofra> Ok . Allora , vai in live
<antares75> l'importante è che non perdo windows
<antares75> che sull'ubuntu il simulatore di volo non gira
<mibofra> Faremovil possibile , ma non faccio miracoli .
<antares75> in che senso vado in live?
<mibofra> Su ubuntu come simulatore di volo c'è fgsf
<mibofra> *fgfs
<antares75> no simulatore di volo per aeromodelli non ne ha ubuntu
<mibofra> La live è la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare" del cd .
<antares75> o almeno non girano con wine
<antares75> ma io non ho cd....ho fatto l'aggiornamento da internet dala 12.04 alla 12.10
<mibofra> Ok .
<mibofra> Allora , vai lo stesso da live
<mibofra> ( vedi che comuque nella maggior parte dei casi è sconsigliato l'aggiornamento )
<antares75> ho altri due pc con  ubuntu 12.04... devo trovare una penna e scaricare una versione live
<mibofra> Ok .
<antares75> asp sto cercando una penna e una iso di ubuntu da installare in live
<antares75> ok ora mi collego collego con un altro pc e faccio partire la live da questo
<antares75_> rieccomi mi sono riloggato su un altro pc
<antares75_> e sto facendo partire il pc con una live
<antares75_> comunque ho sempre fatto gli avanzamenti di versione senza che mi capitasse nulla
<antares75_> qualcuno quindi può aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problema?
<DD3my> antares75_, puoi esporre il tuo problema
<antares75_> allora praticamente eseguendo l'avanzamento dell'ubuntu da internet
<antares75_> alla 12.10 la partizione windows non si avvia
<DD3my> antares75_, ti da qualche errore?
<antares75_> si avevo postato il mex su pastebin...
<antares75_> ma ora che ho riavviato in live..non trovo la konsol
<antares75_> per ritornare a dare fdisk -l
<DD3my> antares75_, esegui la combinazione ctrl+alt+t
<DD3my> per aprire il terminale
<antares75_> gia
<user> ho problemi a scaricare ubuntu sal sito
<user> sal
<user> sal
<user> sal sito
<user> dal sito
<FloodBotIt2> user: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antares75_> aspetta...riavvio senza live poi ti posto in pastebin il mex d'errore
<mibofra> Wee
<mibofra> Un attimo
<mibofra> Sei in live ?
<user> c'è qualcuno
<user> come mai non scarica ubuntu dal sito
<antares75_> pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289858
<antares75_> no mi sono rillogato senza live mibofra
<mibofra> XD
<antares75_> apetta rifaccio partire la live  sul pc in questione mib
<antares75_> sta partendo ora tra qualche minuto sono in live
<antares75_> ok ora sono in live col pc danneggiato
<antares75_> allora qualche anima pia mi può aiutare a riallineare le partizioni?
<antares75_> c'è qualcuno
<antares75_> qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere il mio problema...gliene sarei infinitamente grato
<antares_> hallo c'è nessuno?
<antares_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289858/
<antares_> io ho questo problema...vedi indirizzo sopra
<antares_> qualcuno può aiutarmi a riallineare le partizioni?
<massy> bonasera
<Holden> antares_, almeno posta l'output completo insieme al comando che hai dato
<antares_> ma l'output l'ho postato in pastebin come mi è stato chiesto
<antares_> l'indirizzo del pastebin è sopra
<Holden> si, ma mancano pezzi e  il comando che hai dato antares_
<ludonabbo> sera a tutti
<antares_> il comando che ho dato è fdisk -l
<antares_> questo è l'output che mi è venuto fuori
<antares_> in pratica ho avanzato alla 12.10  dalla 12.04 da internet
<Holden> antares_, hmm, almeno c'era un sudo davanti... e poi strano che le partizioni iniziano da 4
<massy> salve a tutti
<antares_> morale mi si sono disallineate le partizion, la windows e la ubuntu
<antares_> e ora non mi legge piu windows
<antares_> certo che c'era sudo
<massy> mmm
<massy> ehehehe
<antares_> mi rispiego...
<antares_> ho un pc partizionato con windows e ubuntu
<Holden> antares_, lancia questo comando: sudo fdisk -c -u -l
<Holden> e metti si pastebin
<antares_> quando ho avanzato alla 12.10 l'ubuntu ha fatto del casino
<antares_> e ora non riesco a vedere piu windows
<antares_> non posso ho una live sul pc incasinato e non credo sia installata la konsole
<Holden> il terminale dici? basta premere ctrl-alt-t
<antares_> mi ha restituito il log e niente altro holden
<Holden> il log?
<antares_> io gli ho dato il comando che mi hai chiesto
<antares_> si
<antares_> ubuntu@ubuntu:$...il log della consoll
<Holden> ok, lancia quel comando ora
<Holden> quello si chiama prompt comunque, non log
<antares_> gia fatto non succede nulla
<antares_> si scusa il prompt
<Holden> hmm... se non succede nulla allora non rileva dischi...
<antares_> ah ecco
<Holden> lancia: dmesg | grep sd[a-g]
<antares_> infatti col gparted dice che la partizione non è allocata
<Holden> no un attimo, non rilevare dischi vuol dire che non vede un dispositivo fisicamente connesso, indipendentemente dalle partizioni
<massy> holden, posso installare su kubuntu 12.04 pastebin?
<Holden> massy, pastebinit? immagino di si, è nei repo
<massy> aspetta io posso anche farlo per via terminale sai?? DD3my mi ha insegnato qualche comando
<antares_> mi da grep:[a-g] :no such file or directory
<Holden> antares_, l'avrai scritto male...
<massy> nautilus pastebin
<antares_> no l'ho scritto come mi hai detto
<massy> ce e lo sto installadno Holden
<Holden> ok massy
<Holden> antares_, a limite fai  dmesg | grep sda
<antares_> ah ok così funziona
<Holden> ok, vedi se lo riconosce il disco. mi allontano un pò, a dopo.
<antares_> ok
<antares_> posto il messaggio di risposta al comando che mi ha detto di dare holden se a qualcuno interessase
<ludonabbo> ragazzuoli, per curiosità ... voi utilizzate qualche app per scaricare mp3 da utube?
<massy> ciao
<antares_> pastebin.ubuntu.com/1290040
<antares_> patebin.ubuntu.com/1290040/
<antares_> qualcun'altro che riesce ad aiutarmi a far ripartire il pc?
<antares_> allora nn cè nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<antares_> ALLORA NN CE NESSUNO
<massy> antares staranno mangiando ora aspetta
<massy> pure io li sto aspettando
<antares_> ah ok
<stingher> Buonasera
<stingher> ho installato ubuntu sul fisso
<stingher> ma ho problemi con l'audio
<stingher> si sentono solo fruscii
<stingher> come posso risolvere?
<antares_> io invece ho fatto l'avanzamento  e non leggo piu windows
<stingher> poi.. in software center non trovo più A msn?
<stingher> ho installato emesene al postodi amsn
<stingher> rimane  il fruscio dell'audio..
<bfgb> salut
<antares_> qua dormono tutti o stanno a cena
<bfgb> io no
<stingher> può essere a quest'ora..
<stingher> ciao nannes
<antares_> si peccato che io non riesco piu a leggere windows
<Warlock> Ciao a tutti,mi sapete dire come poter far riconoscere a skype la mia webcam? (E' una webcam windows VX-1000)
<antares_> dopo che ho avanzato all'ubuntu 12.10
<nannes> ciao stingher
<stingher> hai formattato tutto?
<nannes> Warlock: Il sistema la riconosce?
<Warlock> Non sò...come faccio a vedere? Tramite terminale?
<antares_> stingher se chiedi a me ...no, nn ho formattato nulla
<nannes> Mah .. il metodo più semplice credo sia installare cheese
<nannes> Warlock: sudo apt-get install cheese
<stingher> nannes, mi sono trovato bene con ubuntu sul mio eeepc e ho deciso di installare il sistema operativo sul fisso
<nannes> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<nannes> stingher: Mi fa piacere.
<nannes> Spero che tu abbia scelto la LTS  ;)
<stingher> installazione terminata bene tranne che l'audio
<stingher> si sente solo un fruscio
<nannes> stingher, servono info specifiche sull'audio. Installa pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'Multimedia|Audio|Sound|AC97|EMU';sudo aplay -l;cat /proc/asound/car*/co*|grep Codec;amixer;}|pastebinit
<stingher> ok
<antares_> allora qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<nannes> antares_: non ho letto che problema hai
<Warlock> nannes: Cheese la riconosce
<Warlock> Ora che dovrei fare?
<antares_> ho il problema che l'ubuntu mi ha disallineato le partizioni
<antares_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289858/
<antares_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1290040/
<nannes> Warlock: Allora è semplice, occorre aggiungere un parametro d'avvio a skype
<Warlock> nannes: e cioè?
<stingher> nannes posso incollare?
<nannes> antares_: oh no.. ahiahi sembra grave
<antares_> infatti credo lo sia
<nannes> antares_: com'è successo????
<nannes> stingher: sì
<stingher> Continuare [S/n]? s
<stingher> Scaricamento di:1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-3build1 [233 kB]
<stingher> Scaricamento di:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe pastebinit all 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 [16,1 kB]
<stingher> Recuperati 250 kB in 0s (512 kB/s)
<stingher> Selezionato il pacchetto python-configobj non precedentemente selezionato.
<FloodBotIt2> stingher: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stingher> (Lettura del database... 173496 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<stingher> Estrazione di python-configobj (da .../python-configobj_4.7.2+ds-3build1_all.deb)...
<nannes> stingher: NO NO NO
<stingher> Selezionato il pacchetto pastebinit non precedentemente selezionato.
<stingher> Estrazione di pastebinit (da .../pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu2.1_all.deb)...
<antares_> ho eseguito l'avanzamento di versione
<stingher> Elaborazione dei trigger per doc-base...
<stingher> Processing 1 added doc-base file...
<stingher> Elaborazione dei trigger per man-db...
<stingher> Configurazione di python-configobj (4.7.2+ds-3build1)...
<stingher> Configurazione di pastebinit (1.3-2ubuntu2.1)...
<stingher> stingher@stingher-System-Product-Name:~$
<nannes> stingher: AVEVO DETTO DI INCOLLARE SOLO IL LINK
<antares_> dicevo che ho eseguito l'avanzamento di versione
<stingher> sorry
<Warlock> nannes: Che parametro devo aggiungere? Mi servirebbe abbastanza urgentemente :)
<antares_> e quando ho riavviato windows non si leggeva piu
<antares_> il problema è che non posso reinstallare windows
<stingher> scusa nannes.. ne erano usciti 2 link
<antares_> in quanto non ho un cd
<antares_> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema o devo riformattare totalmente?
<nannes> Warlock: sistema a 64 bit o 32 bit?
<Warlock> 64
<Warlock> antares_ : Che problema hai?
<Fabrizio64> sera
<Warlock> nannes: 64bit
<antares_> dopo l'avanzamento di versione mi si sono disallineate le partizioni
<antares_> e windows non viene letto
<Fabrizio64> scusatemi, ho scompattato un progrmma tar.bz2 in quale diavolo di directory la mette?? non la trovo :(
<antares_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1289858/
<nannes> Warlock: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo updatedb && locate libv4l|pastebinit
<antares_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1290040/
<nannes> Fabrizio64: haha dipende da "come" l'hai scompattato
<Warlock> antares_: lo potresti risolvere con GParted
<nannes> non direi, non se la partizione ha perso blocchi rilevanti
<nannes> antares_: Se vuoi recuperare windows .. ho paura che sarà troppo dura
<Fabrizio64> nannes cosi sudo tar jxvf aMule-2.3.1.tar.bz2
<antares_> ma gparted la trova come non allocata
<antares_> io DEVO recuperare windows
<stingher> 1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-3build1
<stingher> poi c'è il secondo
<stingher> 2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe pastebinit all 1.3-2ubuntu2.1
<nannes> Fabrizio64: beh allora è nella stessa cartella dove c'è anche il file tar.bz2
<nannes> Fabrizio64: Però c'è un problema.. perchè stai installando skype da lì, se c'è nei repository???
<Fabrizio64> nannes no skype, amule! perchè nei miei repository non c'è l'ultima versione :(
<Fabrizio64> e per questo ho sempre id bassso
<nannes> Fabrizio64: ops mi son confuso perchè stavo aiutando Warlock con skype xD
<nannes> Fabrizio64: ma noo guarda che l'id basso non dipende dalla versione
<nannes> Warlock: beh non era urgente? non hai fatto il comando che ti ho dato?
<Warlock> Ma dove lo devo fare? nel terminale??
<Warlock> Scusa,che domanda di merda che ho fatto xD
<Fabrizio64> nannes il router l'ho settato per le porte... e quando entro nei server mi dice proprio che devo cambiare versione
<nannes> Warlock: -.-
<Warlock> nannes: ahahahahahah
<stingher> nannes, sono in punizione? xD
<nannes> stingher: Il punto è che non mi hai dato ancora il link che mi serviva xD
<nannes> hai solo installato pastebinit, e tutta quella roba non mi serviva
<nannes> torna su e rileggi cos'ho scritto
<nannes> Warlock: beh?
<stingher> nannes, hai ragione... non era evidenziato in rosso e non l'ho visto proprio
<antares_> e se disinstallassi l'ubuntu il windows continuerebbe a non leggerlo?
<nannes> antares_: Già :P
<nannes> Guarda un po' che sfortuna .. pahahah
<antares_> bene ho capito...mai piu ubuntu
<nannes> lol
<nannes> antares_: Posso farti una domanda?
<antares_> anche due
<stingher> nannes, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290232/
<nannes> condivido che ubuntu a volte si mostri con tutti i suoi difetti, ma..... che bisogno c'era di fare l'avanzamento di versione antares_?  Ormai si sa che la cosa migliore da fare è aggiornare SOLO quando ci sono le LTS
<antares_> io aggiorno sempre
<antares_> ma ultimamente da grossissimi problemi
<antares_> dalla 11.04
<antares_> e ubuntu io lo uso dalla 8.04
<antares_> la migliore release che almeno secondo me abbia mai provato era la 9.04
<stingher> io ho installato la 9.4 sull'eeepc poi sono passato alla 10.4  e poi alla 12.4 senza avere problemi
<nannes> scusate l'assenza, connessione di mer**
<antares_> io ho cominciato ad aver problemi da quando cè unity
<nannes> bravo antares_, su questo concordo xD
<antares_> prima non e dico NON ho mai avuto problemi
<nannes> stingher: Ho controllato ... se non alzi il volume, per forza senti solo un fruscìo  XD
<antares_> sono un affezionato del pinguino
<stingher> se alzo il volume il fruscioaumenta
<nannes> stingher: non parlo del volume degli altoparlanti
<nannes> ma del volume del sistema
<stingher> gli ho appena alzati al massimo
<antares_> ho provato anche altre release come gentoo fedora ma l'ubuntu era la migliore
<antares_> fino a unity
<nannes> ^^
<nannes> grande, stra-concordo
<stingher> nannes, io vado su impostazioni audio
<nannes> stingher: apri il terminale e scrivi alsamixer
<nannes> e fai uno screenshot
<stingher> output digitale al massimo
<stingher> cuffie analogiche al massimo
<Fetentone> continuate continuate pure... apsettate che arriva serialquestioner e poi voglio vedere come ve ne uscite con gli utenti globali, canonical, linux per tutti... la verità è che chi non apprezza unity è che è un tamarro di linux!
<stingher> uscita analogica al massimo
<nannes> stingher: Capito? usa alsamixer .. allarga bene la finestra del terminale in modo che si veda bene .. e fai uno screenshot
<antares_> fetentone magari so pure tamarro di linux ma prima il pc ha sempre funzionato ora con unity è una ciofeca
<antares_> è piu il tempo che cerco soluzioni in rete che quel che mi godo l'ubuntu
<stingher> nannes, fatto, ora dove carico la schermata?
<Fetentone> scusa antares_ non era rivolto a te, stavo semplicemente rammentando a nannes la bella serata di ieri :D
<antares_> ah ok
<stingher> nannes cade..
<gigirock> ciao a tutti sono in 12.04 64 bit con ubuntu unity sia chromium che firefox mi danno crash sui video shocwave.... che faccio ?
<gigirock> *shockwave...
<gigirock> ho gia' seguito questa guida... !flash
<gigirock> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<nannes> gigirock: che succede? :O che errore ti da?
<Fetentone> nannes, ti avverto, da stasera canonical su stretto suggerimento di serialquestioner ha introdotto il pagamento in entrata e in uscita sul canale supporto e la chat di ubuntu... fatti due conti e vediamo se continui a giocare a nascondino!
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> lol nascondino
<gigirock> nannes, l'errore e' con il simbolo del puzzle con la faccina :( che dice che si e' verificato l'errore
<nannes> se sta connessione del piffero continua così disdico con tiscali
<nannes> gigirock: e te lo fa dovunque ci sia flash?
<gigirock> nannes direi di si da quello che ci capisco....
<nannes> { dpkg -l|egrep 'flash|ndis|swf|gnash|smash|spark|nsplugin';sudo lshw -c cpu;} ← pastamelo please gigirock
<stingher> nannes. dove posto la scahrmata catturata?
<nannes> gli ho tolto il pastebinit cacchio .. mettilo alla fine con la pipe gigirock
<nannes> !image | stingher
<ubot-it> stingher: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stingher> http://imagebin.org/232527
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/v2dbHpDY nannes
<stingher> mi scorreggia l'audio.. ^_^'
<nannes> gigirock, stingher rincollatemi i link please
<stingher> http://imagebin.org/232527
<nannes> stingher: non mi hai ascoltato
<stingher> si
<nannes> stingher: ne manca qualcuno :(
<nannes> vebbè controlla tu
<nannes> con la freccia destra
<Fetentone> ragazzi sapete per caso se nella versione 12.10 hanno risolto i problemi col bluetooth interno che non viene riconosciuto? Grazie... ma solo se rispondete :D
<nannes> ehm, ehm
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/v2dbHpDY nannes
<nannes> uuh c'ha l'athlonII x3 il gigirock :D
<nannes> gigirock: su firefox  about:plugins cosa dice?
<stingher> nannes http://imagebin.org/232528
<irir> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come faccio ad aprire i link irc (irc://irc.xxx/yyy) direttamente in xChat come con mIRC? Uso Chromium
<stingher> cosa potrebbe essere?
<Fetentone> irir, vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock>     File: libflashplayer.so    Versione:    Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 nannes
<gigirock> irir, non puoi .... c'e' una versione web per irc ...
<nannes> ma come non puoi, basta associare i link irc:// al programma giusto e si fa tutto
<nannes> gigirock: c'è solo quello? hmmmm
<irir> Fetentone: sono di là
<gigirock> nannes ce ne sono una paginata li vuoi tutti ?
<nannes> gigirock: disabilita tutte le estensioni e tutti i plugins tranne flash, poi elimina tutta i dati recenti e fai
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gigirock> nannes, sudo apt.... con il browser chiuso ?
<nannes> sì
<nannes> ricorda dopo di disabilitare tutto tranne shockwave flash
<stingher> nannes http://imagebin.org/232528
<stingher> tutto aperto
<nannes> stingher:  da terminale ---> amixer set Center 100% unmute && amixer set Surround 100% unmute && amixer set LFE 100% unmute
<stingher> fatto
<gigirock> nannes, sembra andare con i video del calcio...
<nannes> LOL
<nannes> solo quelli del calcio? :D
<nannes> stingher: si sente'?
<gigirock> ehhh aspe che mi connetto a gonzoXXX
<stingher> sente?
<stingher> il fruscio si
<stingher> lo fa sempre
<nannes> hmmm
<gigirock> nannes... al secondo video da uefa.com gia' si pianta firefox !
<nannes> gigirock: beh quello è colpa di flash :P
<nannes> non per niente è in via di estinzione :P
<stingher> il fruscio lo fa anche  senza aprire mp3 o video
<gigirock> DAMN3dg1rl, ciaz smack come avevi risolto con il flash in ubuntu ?
<gigirock> stingher, spesso c'e' il fruscio perche' hai o il mic aperto o perche' troppi gestori audio sono in azione contemporaneamente
<stingher> mm... ho installato da poco ubuntu
<nannes> stingher:   sudo which alsactl|pastebinit
<stingher> non ho installato quasi ninte
<stingher>  solo xchat e emesene
<gigirock> emesene paciocca l'audio per esempio
<gigirock> stingher, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290370/
<gigirock> ctrl+alt+t stingher
<stingher> lo faceva anche prima si esemese
<nannes> stingher: { lsb_release -a;uname -a;}|pastebinit
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290377/
<nannes> stingher: con cosa stai testando l'audio? youtube?
<nannes> non c'è da fidarsi di flash
<nannes> devi riprodurre un wav, o comunque un brano con una codifica che non necessita codecs aggiuntivi
<nannes> stingher: prova da terminale a farlo suonare ---->  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<stingher> eccomi
<stingher> ho un mp4
<nannes> stingher: fai quel comando ^
<stingher> fatto
<nannes> non senti?
<stingher> no
<stingher>  sempre il fruscio
<nannes> fai quest'altro ---> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd | pastebinit
<nannes> ci mette una 30ina di secondi, lascialo far
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290404/
<Fetentone> intanto nessun esperto della 12.10 in questo canale di supporto, vi ci vorrebbe Sgarbi: VERGOGNA, VERGOGNA, VERGOGNA....
<stingher> no dai fetentone
<ellorenz> ciao a tutti
<ellorenz> ho provato a capire come generare un apn su ubuntu per collegare il cellulare wifi e devo dire che la cosa è assurdamente complessa
<stingher> allora, ho acceso l'eeepc nelle impostazioni adio ho nella voce: Riproduci suono tramite/altoparlanti/audio interno
<ellorenz> qualcuno in chat ci ha già provato?
<stingher> mentre sul fisso ho :Output digitale (S/PDIF)  Cuffie analogiche e uscita analogica
<nannes> stingher: Prima di farti aggiornare il kernel c'è una prova da fare
<stingher> allora, ho acceso l'eeepc nelle impostazioni adio ho nella voce: Riproduci suono tramite/altoparlanti/audio interno
<stingher> mentre sul fisso ho :Output digitale (S/PDIF)  Cuffie analogiche e uscita analogica
<stingher> dimmi nannes
<nannes> stingher: In quel pc hai solo un utente o più di uno?
<stingher> solo 1
<nannes> devi verificare che non sia colpa di una configurazione utente. Crea un nuovo utente e prova da quello
<nannes> ok?
<stingher> ok
<stingher> utente normale?
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<stingher2> rieccomi
<stingher2> nulla non va
<stingher2> cambio untente..
<stingher> non vuole saperne
<nannes> stingher: si cambia kernel :D
<stingher> come faccio?
<nannes> un swec
<stingher> ok..
<stingher> sull'eeepc tutto ok.. qui mi deve rompere..
<flo____> buonasera a tutti, lo so che non è il canale della grafica,ma di la non c'è nessuno. qualcuno riesce a dirmi una cosa si gimp per favore?
<nannes> stingher: incolla TUTTO sto comando
<nannes> mkdir ~/kernel/;cd ~/kernel/; wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_all.deb;sudo dpkg -i *.deb;
<nannes> stingher: dall'inizio "mkdir" fino alla fine "*.deb;"  tutto in una volta
<stingher> fatto
<nannes> flo____: non è che lo usi spesso, ma... proviamo
<stingher> sta lavorando..
<nannes> bien, lascialo fare. Quando ha finito incollami tutta la roba che è uscita nel pastebin
<flo____> avete idea del perché non funziona la bacchetta magica? non mi seleziona...finchè il pulsante è premuto si vede che che sta selezionando, ma appena mollo scompare tuttot
<stingher> nannes, sembra che si sia fermato qui stingher@stingher-System-Product-Name:~/kernel$
<stingher> il pastebin non l'ho capito come funziona
<stingher> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<flo____> mistero irrisolto, quindi eh? maledetta bacchetta
<nannes> flo____: Forse c'è già una selezione che non vedi. Vai su Seleziona>NIENTE
<nannes> Poi nello strumento bacchetta magica (che in realtà si chiama "selezione fuzzy" su gimp) c'è scritto "Modalità" .. devi selezionare quella che ti serve
<stingher> nannes , forse ti conviene cambiare gestore..
<nannes> lol .. già
<stingher> come ti pastobin?
<flo____> thanks nannes, ma no...
<nannes> !pastebin | stingher
<ubot-it> stingher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<flo____> boh provo a riaprire tutto il programma
<nannes> flo____: mah strano, a me funge :/
<flo____> eh!! zio peppo, si che è strano! mo riavvio
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290496/
<stingher> flo, funziona anche a me
<flo____> ho risolto, facendo di non dover usare la bacchetta. grazie cmq. cieo!!
<stingher> riavvio
<jeepson> buona sera
<jeepson> mi manca l'icona di messagiing-menu in alto a destra suj ubuntu 12.10, qualche idea?
<jeepson> cosa devo fare per farla apparire?
<jeepson> sera nannes
<nannes> stingher: tutto ok puoi riavviare
<nannes> scusa l'attesa
<nannes> jeepson: ciau
<stingher> riavviato
<stingher> uff
<stingher> niente
<jeepson> nannes, mi puoi dare una mano, ho installato da poco ubuntu 12.10
<nannes> -.-
<stingher> il fuscio è diminuito un pò
<nannes> stingher: bisognerà guardare alsa_base.conf
<jeepson> e non mi trovo l'icona di messaging menu in altro a destra
<jeepson> come si abilita?
<nannes> jeepson: non ho 12.10 spè che accendo la macchina virtuale
<jeepson> prego
<nannes> comunque di solito le iconcine/applet le aggiungi dalle impostazioni del pannello
<stingher> alsa_base.conf da terminale?
<jeepson> ho provato ma non fa nulla il tasto destro sujlla barra
<jeepson> *sulla barra
<jeepson> come le abilito queste impostazioni dove sono?
<nannes> accipicchia avevo installato gnome-shell nella macchina virtuale
<nannes> jeepson: nada non posso .. cercala su
<nannes> fai
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && apt-cache search messag | pastebinit
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<nannes> !info indicator-applet quantal
<ubot-it> quantal is not a valid distribution ['lucid', 'maverick', 'natty', 'oneiric', 'precise']
<nannes> cazz non hanno aggiornato il bot
<jeepson> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290551/
<nannes> stingher: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf|pastebinit
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290554/
<nannes> jeepson: sudo apt-get install indicator-applet indicator-messages
<jeepson> ok ci provo
<nannes> stingher: ecco, è un bel casino perchè bisogna fare diversi tentativi
<nannes> adesso non mi va scusa x(
<stingher> ok..
<stingher> se installo tutto da capo?
<nannes> o.O
<nannes> noo non servirebbe
<stingher> senza aggiornare?
<nannes> stingher: ma non hai aggiornato, hai precise
<stingher> ho installato cliccando sugli aggiornamenti
<nannes> oppure precise l'hai avuta grazie all'avanzamento?
<jeepson> nannes, devo terminare la sessione per farla appararie?
<nannes> jeepson: sì prova
<jeepson> ok
<stingher> ho scaricato il cd di installazione e mentre installavo ho spuntato aggiorna il sistema
<nannes> stingher: capisco
<lorenzo_> ciao a tutti
<nannes> beh allora fooooooorse (e dico foooooorse) installando da zero puoi risolvere
<nannes> PERO'
<nannes> spè fai così prima   lsmod|pastebinit
<stingher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290563/
<lorenzo_> Ho scoperto che i driver della intel per il wirless N-100 iwlwifi non supportano in alcun modo l'ap mode
<lorenzo_> ovvero il master mode!! quindi ho sprecato quasi una settimana di tentativi
<lorenzo_> invece su windows funziona la cosa
<nannes> stingher: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<stingher> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<nannes> secondo me bisogna blacklistare uno di quelli
<nannes> o no
<nannes> boh chissà ora non ho più voglia di pensare XD
<nannes> mi ritiro
<stingher> non voglio windows ;-(
<stingher> nannes, comunque grazie
<stingher> gurda un pò...mi va tuto alla grande.. solo sto problema..
<lorenzo_> Qualcuno mi sa consigliare cosa posso fare per creare una rete broadcast usando il wifi del mio pc??
<stingher> esco ciauu
<al2> ciao a tutti. sto avendo uno strano problema. in pratica mi viene creata una partizione doppia nel quale vanno a salvarsi dei file. La partizione doppia ha lo stesso nome della partizione originale ma è seguito da un simbolo "_" attaccato al nome. Es. Dati ha la partizione gemella Dati_
<boooh> ciao, sto per formattare e installare la nuova 12.10. Voglio dividere l'hd in diverse partizioni: una per home, una per root, una di swap e forse una per var (per apache). che dimensioni mi consigliate?
<boooh> (dimensioni totali dell'hd 160GB)
<sandyna> kome posso fare a skarikare film?
<sandyna> buonaseraa
<sandyna> qualkuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-20
<osvaldo> Ho installato firestarter sia su ubuntu 12.04 che su ubuntu 12.04.01. Nella configurazione relativa al traffico in uscita ho impostato il modo restrittivo ed ho abilitato specifiche porte come peraltro ho agevolmente fatto in passato con le precedenti versioni di ubuntu. Così facendo mi accorgo che firestarter non consente il traffico nemmeno per le specifiche porte da me abilitate come la porta 80. Non capisco il motivo.
<studente> ci siete?
<studente> òòòòòòòòòòòòòò
<studente> àààààààààààààààààààààààààà
<studente> gdbzg
<FloodBotIt2> studente: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<studente> g
<studente> s
<studente> tg
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<studente> t
<FloodBotIt2> studente: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<studente> effytyftcfrtyrd
<studente> erd
<studente> dfh
<studente> d
<studente> h
<studente> dty
<studente> rytshwsrthsrthsrthsrthsrztj
<studente> rtsjsrtjsthhtthtrttrt
<studente> thtrhhthththhaeòà.ahargagrèògaaèòèajheaeag
<studente> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<studente> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<user_> ciao
<user_> c'è qualcuno che può fornire aiuto
<cortexA9> ciao
<onebitX> user_: spara
<onebitX> !chiedi | user_
<ubot-it> user_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<onebitX> e aggiungo nel limite della mia intelligenza, spero di aiutarti :D
<user_> ho un problema nell'installare ubuntu
<user_> mi dice can't execute debconf-communicate
<Drizamanuber> problemi surriscaldamento ubuntu 12.10
<onebitX> user_: probabilmente hai scaricato male la iso , oppure masterizzata male
<onebitX> user_: hai provato a fare il checksum md5? sai cosa e' un chesum md5?
<onebitX> !md5 | user_
<ubot-it> user_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<user_> masterizzata l'ho masterizzata a 10x
<user_> scaricata non so
<onebitX> user_: e' meglio fare una verifica di correttzza della iso scaricata, sai come si fa?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: l'md5 è corretto, ho già controllato
<user_> non proprio
<user_> ho aperto quella pagina
<user_> per la verifica del md5
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: scusa ho visto adesso che no parlavi con me
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ok :D
<onebitX> user_: attualmente sei sotto windows? se si che versione?
<user_> il fatto è che non l'ho scaricato da ubuntu-it.org
<user_> perchè non me la faceva scaricare
<user_> ma da ubuntu.com
<user_> windows 7
<onebitX> user_: cambia poco, l'importante che la iso sia corretta
<onebitX> user_: nella pagina che ti ho indicato vai giu dove ce scritto Su Windows
<onebitX> Per sistemi Windows
<onebitX> ....
<onebitX> user_: scarica winMD5Sum e utilizzalo come detto dalla guida, e' semplicissimo
<user_> ok
<user_> ho scaricato la versione a 64 bit
<onebitX> user_: appena ti ha dato una serie di numeri dimmelo che ti dico cosa fare, ma e' semplice traquillo :D
<user_> la 12.10
<onebitX> user_: come me :)
<user_> non credo il problema sia dei 64 bit
<onebitX> user_: dipende dal hardwar che hai, ce processore hai?
<onebitX> scusa ho scritto male
<onebitX> user_: dipende dal hardware che hai, che processore hai?
<user_> un core 2 però attualmente ho windows 7 a 64 bit
<ubuntu> buongiorno
<user_> quindi mi sembra strano
<user_> dovrebbe supportare anche ubuntu a 64 bit
<cloud1999> ciao ragazzi vorrei chiedervi perchè ogni volta che avvio ubuntu mi dice frequenza non sopportata e mi si avvia ubuntu solo dopo qualche minuto cosa devo fare per risolvere questo problema?
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi di surriscaldamento con ubuntu 12.10 su pc hp pavilion dv6
<Guest70873> puliscilo xD
<Guest70873> a me sull'audio si sentono solo fruscii...i
<Guest70873> ora sono col cd live e si sentono ugualmente.
<Guest70873> schea madre?
<Guest70873> nannes
<onebitX> Guest70873: il tuo problema e' risolviile, ma da uno piu esperto di me, comunque riguarda i tuoi dirver video e initrams. comuqnue risolvibile secondo me
<Guest70873> ciao onebit
<onebitX> ho scritto male scusa
<Guest70873> ma lo fa anche col cd live
<onebitX> Guest70873: si penso sempre che sia problema di driver video, mi sembra strano ma credo che sia quello, comunque uno piu esperto di me ti potra sicuramete aiutare
<onebitX> Guest70873: perche una volta l'ho avuto io e mi hanno risolto
<onebitX> :).
<Guest70873> ok grazie..
<Guest70873> questi frusci sono sempre presenti
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: descrivi meglio il porblema
<Guest70873> e l'audio non si sente minimamente
<onebitX> Guest70873: di solito io non sono mai qui, oggi ne avevo voglia
<onebitX> Guest70873: sai aprire un terminale? sai cosa e' un terminale?
<Guest70873> si si.. era solo per descriverti
<Guest70873> si so cosa è il terminale
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: si surriscalda
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: la ventola gira al massimo e non si raffredda
<onebitX> Guest70873: usa comando alsamixer se presente e con le freccette prova a regolare l'audio vedi se in questo modo risolvi, io una volta ho risolto cosi
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: che versione di ubuntu hai ? kubunutu ubuntu?
<Guest70873> ci provo..
<cloud1999> scusate mi potete dire perche quando avvio ubuntu mi dice frequenza non sopportata??
<user_> ho scaricato winmd5sum
<Drizamanuber> ubuntu 12.10
<onebitX> cloud1999: hai un problema simile a Guest70873 , che secondo me e' risolvibile ma da uno piu esperto di me, comunque e' un problema di driver della scheda video. devi solo portarepazienza che arrivi qualcuno piu bravo di me :)
<onebitX> user_: avvialo e segui la guida e calcola il checksum
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: grazie lo stesso
<cloud1999> Grazie!
<Guest70873> io ho una scheda video integrata
<Guest70873> tu <cloud1999>?
<onebitX> Guest70873: forse per quello
<user_> lo estratto dallo zip ma quando lo apro si apre la finestra dei comandi e dopo dice premi enter per uscire senza lasciare scrivere alcun comando sulla finestra di prompt
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ti stavo vedendo un modo per leggere la temperatura cosi sai cosa sta succedendo alla macchina magari e' quallcosatro
<onebitX> user_: non e' uno zip e' un EXE -->www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok aspettto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: segui questa guida abbastanza semplice, cosi puoi leggere le temp della tua cpu e scheda video e altro http://poundcomment.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/ubuntu-cpu-temperature-terminal-prompt/
<user_> ci vuole tempo a caricarsi l'iso
<e-DIO-t> oh? supporters? Come spiego a una NVIDIA coi driver 295.40 che lo schermo dove mi deve far vedere i menu e i pannelli è l'altro e non quello in uso?
<onebitX> user_: non l'avevi gia scaricata?3
<e-DIO-t> nel mentre, faccio un riavvio che ho cambiato delle impostazioni :P
<user_> e235b63c02644e219b7bf3668f479c9e
<onebitX> e-DIO-t: con opzione displau=:0.1
<user_> si
<onebitX> e-DIO-t: con opzione displau=:0,1
<user_> ci metteva tempo a caricare l'iso su md5sum
<onebitX> user_: segui questa pagina e confronta il risultato
<e-DIO-t> onebitX, e dove gliela dovrei mettere ?
<onebitX> !md5 | user_
<ubot-it> user_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<e-DIO-t> "grafico" non so niente :P
<onebitX> e-DIO-t: da linea di comando almeno io facevo cosi
<e-DIO-t> aeh no no, qua sta tutto un pannello della nvidia pieno di pulsanti scemi :°°°
<e-DIO-t> vabbe'
<onebitX> e-DIO-t: aaaah scusa allora passo :°°D
<e-DIO-t> intanto rebooto e vedo se c'ho preso, upOi
<e-DIO-t> infatti col driver originale funzionava pure bene :D
<onebitX> user_: la sfilza di numeri corrisponde alla ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso quindi hai scaricato la iso a 32bit in maniera corretta
<onebitX> user_: secondo me e' masterizzata male. hai provato la procedura di installazione da usb? e' semplice
<user_> corrisponde con questa ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<user_> però ho scaricato la versione a 64 bit 12.10 da ubuntu.com
<user_> come fa a risultare la 12.04 a 32 bit
<Guest70873> onebitX, su alzamixer come sal i cambiamenti?
<onebitX> user_: l'md5 dice la verita
<Guest70873> salvo*
<onebitX> Guest70873: te li fa in tempo reale, accendi una canzone e poi vai a modificare
<Guest70873> ok
<user_> ma ho seguito quello che diceva sul sito ubuntu.com 64 bit 12.10
<onebitX> Guest70873: li salva automaticamente premi CTRL+C per uscire
<onebitX> user_: non ce problema riproviamo
<Guest70873> ok
<onebitX> !release | user_
<ubot-it> user_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<user_> avevo provato a scaricarla pure da qua ma c'era il tasto che non funzionava
<onebitX> user_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<onebitX> eccola li
<user_> ma per amd
<user_> ho intel come processore
<user_> intel core 2
<onebitX> user_: e' una dicitura informatica per definire tutti i sistemi a 64bit
<user_> ok
<user_> ma comunque se quella che ho scaricato pure che non è quella che volevo ma se l'md5 corrisponde come mai non si installa
<onebitX> user_: se leggi a questa pagina http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ dice Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2).
<onebitX> user_: secondo me masterizzata male
<user_> stavo pensando non è qualche driver
<user_> perchè siccome volevo installarla insieme a windows
<onebitX> user_: ti sei scritto l'errore per intero?
<user_> si l'errore è can't execute debconf-communicate : Input/Output error
<Guest70873> onebitX, ho abbassato tutto ma fa sempre fruscii
<user_> e si verifica sia quando lo installo sia quando lo provo senza installarlo
<user_> quando lo provo senza installarlo si veirificano altri errori
<user_> come dtk.divert
<onebitX> user_: quando ce la dicitura Input/Output error al 99% e' masterizzata male
<user_> e altri due che non ricordo
<onebitX> Guest70873: e ovviamente con windows non ci sono
<user_> c'è un problema quando fa un comando chiamato mountall
<user_> e poi finisce con stating/start
<user_> e poi finisce con starting/start
<onebitX> user_: secondo me e' masterizzato male, hai mai provato la procedure di installazione tra ite pennetta usb?
<Guest70873> onebitX, non lo so se ci sono..scheda madre presa poco fa e hard dsk anche...verginelli per ubuntu
<onebitX> Guest70873: quante uscite audio hai?
<Guest70873> 3
<onebitX> Guest70873: audio, cuffie e mic giusto?
<Guest70873> blu/verde/rosa
<Guest70873> si, dovrebbero
<user_> all'inizio quando l'ho avviato per la prima volta da boot si era caricato poi si è aperta una shell che non riusciva però a fare mountall e diceva premi control-d per uscire e non faceva nemmeno uscire
<onebitX> Guest70873: questo vuoldire audio cuffie e mic :D . Secondo me probabilmente conflitto di driver,
<onebitX> Guest70873: anche per questo problema purtroppo non so come aiutarti devi aspettare uno piu esperto di me, scusa :D
<Guest70873> ok, grazie lo stesso
<onebitX> user_: sono tipici problem di masterizzazione andata male
<user_> ma la masterizzazione è avvenuta correttamente
<onebitX> Guest70873: hai provato se anche con windows te li da? magari sono le casse che stanno morendo. Hai provato ad attaccarci una cuffia?
<onebitX> user_: magari il cd ha qualche graffio, hai provato a fare il controllo errori dopo la masterizzazione?
<user_> no
<onebitX> user_: qualche vola e' bene farlo :D
<onebitX> volta*
<onebitX> user_: comunque sia, ora cosa vorresti fare? scaricare la 12.10 a 64bit e riprovarci o cercare di installare la 12.4 a 32bit?
<user_> quella a 64 bit 12.10
<Guest70873> onebitX, se voglio provare un 10.4 si può scaricare da qualche parte?
<onebitX> Guest70873: si
<onebitX> !release  | Guest70873
<ubot-it> Guest70873: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest70873> ok grazie
<user_> poi casomai vedo se riesco a mettere l'iso in una penetta e farla partire da la
<onebitX> user_: benone :D
<user_> il fatto che prima ho provato e non la riconosceva a boot
<Guest70873> provo con una altra verione... magari non mi da questo problema
<user_> tanto il cd lo devo buttare
<user_> pure se va a me interessa l'ultima versione a 64 bit
<user_> quindi cd senza speranze
<onebitX> Guest70873: user_ dato che dovete aspettare lo scaricamento, vi consiglio di farvi 4 risate su #ubuntu-it-chat cosi scaricate un po la tensione :D
<user_> si
<user_> ma ho provato a vedere da quell' url che mi hai dato prima
<cloud1999> scusate come posso portare una cartella da windows a ubuntu (sono in 2 partizioni diverse nello stesso pc)
<user_> ma ci sono tante voci
<user_> release beta2
<user_> riprovo su ubuntu.com
<user_> tanto il sito è quello
<user_> quello ufficiale
<onebitX> user_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<onebitX> user_: ---^ questo e' il link che a te serve
<user_> però non capisco gli chiedo una cosa e me ne scarica un'altra
<onebitX> user_: ti ho passato il link giusto alla ersione che vorresti te
<onebitX> versione*
<user_> si lo sta scaricando
<user_> ma va troppo lento
<cloud1999> <<<7alt N
<user_> forse è meglio se chiudo qua mi rallenta lo scaricamento
<Guest70873> io ci metto 13 minuti a csaricare,  entro nella chat
<Guest70873> #ubuntu-it-chat
<user_> ieri ci ho messo 19 minuti
<user_> adesso dice 9 ore rimanenti
<Drizamanuber> ho scaricato pdfeditor.tar
<Drizamanuber> come faccio a installarlo?
<onebitX> Guest70873: user_ fate il comando /join #ubuntu-it-chat qui in questa finestra se volete entrare a tirare 4 cavolate
<user_> si
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ciao, e' un archivio tipo zip, devi prima spacchettarlo poi installarlo. Probabilmente e' il source code di qualche programma quindi va anche compilato
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: non riesco a trovare pdf editor, ho scaricato e estratto il file nella scrivania, ma poi non so che fare
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: controllo una cosa
<user_> comunque è meglio che rientro dopo perchè se no va troppo lento ravvio pure il download che dice 10 ore rimanenti
<user_> va troppo lento
<cloud1999> quit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: da linea di comando sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<user_> ciao
<Drizamanuber> ok provo subito
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: dice che non ha candidati da installare
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get update
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: e poi ridi il comando di prima
<onebitX> ridai*
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> niente da fare
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: mi dice ancora che non ha candidati
<kanuele> ciao
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: 12.10
<onebitX> !pdfedit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pdfedit'
<kanuele> ho fatto l avanzamento per ubuntu sul mio netbook...al riavvio dice:error file not found...grub rescue
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: pdfedit.0-4-5
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: si lui
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: lui cosa?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai tutti  repository attivi?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: non lo so
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: come si fa a attivarli tutti?
<onebitX> kanuele: segui questa guida attentamente leggendo prima con calma ---> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo synaptic
<kanuele> ok, per ora grazie
<cristian_c> onebitX, io avrei digitato: gksu synaptic
<onebitX> cristian_c: vero :D
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ho fatto come ha detto cristian_c e si è aperto synaptic, adesso?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: impostazioni -> "gestione repository" non ricordo il termine esatto
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ci sono già
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: adesso che faccio?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dovvresti attivare le voci se non sono attivate, main universe multiverse partner
<kanuele> per il netbook va bene la versione 12.10?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: intutte le finestre?
<onebitX> dare ok
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: no solo nella finestra in cui ti dice "da quali sorgenti vuoi scaricare"
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ho fatto, e ora?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dai ok e torna sul terminale
<cloud1999> come posso mettere la barre mac su linux????
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ovviamente aspetta che finisce di aggiornarsi
<cristian_c> cloud1999, la dock intendi?
<cristian_c> !dock
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dock'
<onebitX> kanuele: per quel che so si
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: chiudi synaptic e rifai i 2 comandi di prima
<kanuele> se clicco sul tasto arancione sul sito per avviare il download non va
<cloud1999> si!
<onebitX> kanuele: che versione vuoi scaricare? quella a 64 bit?
<kanuele> 32
<cristian_c> cloud1999, che interfaccia desktop utilizzi?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: mi dice ancora che non ha candidati da installare
<onebitX> !release | kanuele da qui la scarichi
<ubot-it> kanuele da qui la scarichi: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: strano
<cloud1999> emm... sono un principiante come faccio a vedere quale utilizzo?
<cristian_c> cloud1999, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<onebitX> kanuele: precisamente questo e' il link http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sai usare il paste?
<cloud1999> a ho capito utilizzo ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: no
<onebitX> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cloud1999, cosa esce?
<cloud1999> ubuntu
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: scusa il pastebin si lo so usare
<cristian_c> cloud1999, quindi usi unity
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebinna il risultato di questo comando apt-cache search pdf editor | sort | grep pdf
<cloud1999> si
<cristian_c> cloud1999, qui è pieno di dock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<cloud1999> grazie!
<cristian_c> c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta: awn, kiba, cairo, sim,
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1291634/
<cloud1999> hai ragione grazie
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: non ce proprio
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: non ce effettivamente , non capisco perche
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: boh
<kanuele> grazie
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: con 12.04 è andato tutto bene non ho fatto tutto questo casino per installarlo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: perche ce nella 12.04 non ho capito perche l'hanno tolto
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: non capisco neanche io
<Drizamanuber> quel programma mi serve parecchio+
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: per fortuna ho due partizioni e nell'altra ho ancora 12.04
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai voglia di nuove avventure?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: eheheheehhe
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: se devo essere sincero la versione con cui mi trovo meglio è ancora la 11.04
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: si potrebbe provare a compilare il pacchetto ed installarlo non e' difficil
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: spiega
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: se hai tempo e voglia naturalmente
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dove si trova il pacchetto tar che hai scaricato e scompattato sul desktop?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: nella cartella scaricati
<onebitX> bene
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: cd Scaricati
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: fatto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: cd pdfedit<TAB> <---  intendo premi il tato tab della tastiera sai quale e' vero?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok, sono nabbo, ma non così tanto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: scusam XD non si sa mai chi si ha davanti, scusa di nuovo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: hai una 64bit o una 32bit?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ma la cartella l'ho estratta sulla scrivania, adesso vado sulla scrivania da terminale e rientro nella cartella pdf, non ti scusare, hai perfettamente ragione
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: 64 bit, adesso sono nella cartella
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: aspe forse ce una soluzione piu semplice
<cristian_c> onebitX, ho sbagliato link
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitX> Drizamanuber:  wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58578046/pdfedit_0.4.5-2_amd64.deb -P ../ && sudo dpkg -i ../pdfedit_0.4.5-2_amd64.deb
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: da terminale
<Drizamanuber> non va
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: da errore
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: pastebina
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1291667/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install -f
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, che versione di libqt3-mt hai nei repo?
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: fatto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso controllo
<onebitX> Drizamanuber:  sudo dpkg -i ../pdfedit_0.4.5-2_amd64.deb
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1291677/
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ok non ci voleva
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1291688/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, controlla le versioni in synaptic
<cristian_c> anche perché da riga di comando non so come si fa
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in synaptic non trovo libqt3-mt
<cristian_c> con dpkg grep io vedo quelli installati
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> onebitX, forse è per questo che non l'hanno pacchettizzato pdfedit
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: mi sa che devi aspettare
<cristian_c> onebitX, oppure da sorgenti
<onebitX> sembra che il pacchetto pdfedit non e' pronto per quantal
<cristian_c> o da getdeb
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok allora aspetto qualche gionro
<Drizamanuber> giorno
<onebitX> cristian_c: da sorgenti secondo vuoldire che si deve compilare anche la lib
<cristian_c> uhm, già
<cristian_c> onebitX, meglio getdeb
<cristian_c> però su questo chan non si può ditre
<cristian_c> *dire
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: io ti consiglio di aspettare, un po ce anche glpiana che sta vedendo questa cosa, e glpiana e' molto piu esperto di me
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: capito, grazie, glpiana mi ha già aiutato parecchie volte
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfedit/+bug/1060230
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1060230 in pdfedit "[needs-packaging] PDFedit not available in quantal" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: dice di provare ad usare libreoffice, ti permettera di editarlo con draw. provare nn nuoce
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: con libreoffice funziona ma mi perde in risoluzione e alcune cose spariscono
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: poi libreoffice la versione 3.6.2 ha ancora problemi, il comando num non funziona, infatti sto ancora usando 3.5.7.1
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: capito. mi sa che devi aspettare o la versiona di quantal oppure usare la 12.04
<glpiana> cloud1999, il problema del segnale del video perdura per tutto il caricamento o solo per parte di esso?
<cristian_c> onebitX, oppure ti fai una bella compilata e usi checkinstall
<cristian_c> io mi compilai xmlcopyeditor
<AndBg> ciao ragazzi come mai non riesco a fare il download di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> AndBg, hai usato i torrent?
<fabio> salve...come mai il link per scaricare ubuntu non funziona?
<AndBg> fabio ho lo stesso tipo di problema
<fabio> bene
<AndBg> però nessuno risponde
<cristian_c> AndBg, veramente avevo risposto
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio> come risolto?
<onebitX> ciao
<onebitX> !release | fabio AndBg
<ubot-it> fabio AndBg: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<onebitX> !release quantal | fabio AndBg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'release quantal'
<onebitX> fabio: AndBg http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<onebitX> fabio: AndBg 32bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<onebitX> fabio: AndBg 64bit http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<calimero> ciao a tutti
<fabio> grazie
<onebitX> prego
<AndBg> scusa ero in bagno e nn ho visto la risp :)
<onebitX> AndBg: sicuramente adesso sarai piu rilassato
<onebitX> :D
<AndBg> ahahahah
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero> ragazzi scusatemi volevo chiedervi come installare i driver intel su ubuntu..
<kanuele> ciao..scusate ma non riesco a mettere ubuntu sulla usb
<kanuele> dal windows
<onebitX> kanuele: segui questa guida http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<calimero> uppure utiliza imgburner..
<calimero> testato..
<onebitX> calimero: masterizza su pennetta usb?
<onebitX> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<onebitX> !inetl | calimero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inetl'
<onebitX> !intel | calimero
<ubot-it> calimero: please see above
<calimero> ok
<kanuele> error file not found...grub rescue...tento di far partire la live da usb ma non va
<kanuele> help
<cristian_c> kanuele, cosa hai fatto?
<kanuele> pochi giorni fa ho fatto l avanzamento
<kanuele> al riavvio mi è comparso quel messaggio
<kanuele> error file not found..grub rescue
<cristian_c> ci sta, l'avanzamento a volte non viene bene
<kanuele> è venuto malissimo ahah
<kanuele> avevo due partizioni
<cristian_c> kanuele, sei in dual boot?
<kanuele> una per win e una ubuntu
<cristian_c> kanuele, io ti consiglio la home separata
<kanuele> ma adesso come faccio a farlo ripartire
<cristian_c> kanuele, controlla le partizioni da live
<kanuele> come faccio
<kanuele> la versione live non mi parte da usb e non so perchè
<cristian_c> che dice?
<cristian_c> kanuele, magari guardando l'errore
<kanuele> non parte proprio
<cristian_c> cioè?
<kanuele> vado al boot, imposto la usb e non va
<cristian_c> a che punto arrivi?
<cristian_c> che cosa appare?
<kanuele> di nuovo la schermata erro:file not found
<kanuele> grub rescue
<kanuele> ma dopo molto
<cristian_c> kanuele, scusa, è una live
<cristian_c> il grub non c'entra niente
<kanuele> alla live proprio non ci arrivo, non riesco a farla partire
<cristian_c> probabilmente non riesci a bootare da usb
<kanuele> ecco
<cristian_c> kanuele, guarda che la live non ha bisogno del grub
<kanuele> appunto
<cristian_c> solo le partizioni installate usano il grub
<kanuele> non riesco a farla partire
<kanuele> dal boot
<cristian_c> kanuele, dimmi la procedura del bios
<kanuele> come
<kanuele> insydeH20
<cristian_c> ?
<kanuele> cristian non capisco cosa intendi...ti spiego, per cercare di far ripartire il pc e rimettere il grub, ho tentato di far partire la versione live per iserire poi tutti gli imput per reinstallare il grub
<kanuele> ma non riesco proprio a far partire la live da usb
<kanuele> vado su Boot ma se seleziono come priorità la usb non va
<cristian_c> kanuele, nella lista della priorità cosa c'è al primo posto?
<kanuele> HDD
<cristian_c> lol
<kanuele> ora è una scritta
<cristian_c> devi cambiarlo
<kanuele> SYSLLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre?...
<kanuele> ed è bloccato
<user_> ciao
<cloud1999> scusate cosa cambia se sono utente root o no???
<kanuele> che faccio
<cristian_c> cloud1999, che la sicurezza del tuo sistema è praticamente nulla
<cristian_c> cloud1999, quindi è meglio accedere come utente normale
<cristian_c> come root puoi fare qualunque cosa
<cristian_c> quindi va usato in casi particolari
<DD3my> cloud1999, allora cambiano parecchie cose
<user_> sono riuscito a scaricare ubuntu 12.10 64 bit l'ho masterizzato e adesso non mi da errori quando lo avvio da boot
<cristian_c> kanuele, nella lista la usb c'è?
<cloud1999> in che senso??? cosa posso fare per esempio ???
<cristian_c> kanuele, e dimmi le sigle
<user_> adesso sono connesso da firefox di linux ma non l'ho ancora installato sono in modalità di prova
<cristian_c> cloud1999, accedere a tutti i file di sistema ad esempio
<DD3my> cloud1999, ti faccio un esempio se tu vuoi aggiornare il tuo sistema devi essere root , perche altrimenti chiunqe potrebbe mettere mano sul tuo pc e danneggiarlo
<cristian_c> cloud1999, anche in scrittura
<user_> ho dei problemi con l'installazione e le partizioni
<cloud1999> OK grazie a tutti e due!
<DD3my> cloud1999, figurati
<DD3my> user_, che problemi?
<kanuele> usb hdd
<kanuele> usb fdd
<kanuele> usb cdrom
<user_> e in più quando provo a usare una partizione per installare ubuntu mi dice che non ho specificato il file system di root quando invece l'ho fatto ed è ntfs
<cristian_c> kanuele, e basta
<cristian_c> ?
<kanuele> si
<user_> prima avevo parlato con onebitx
<cristian_c> kanuele, mi sembra che la stick usb abbia un'altra sigla
<user_> comunque volevo un aiuto per l'installazione non vorrei perdere i file già presenti
<cristian_c> kanuele, ah, usb flash dev'essere
<user_> anche perchè devo fare un'installazione accanto a windows 7
<cristian_c> se non c'è, è questo il problema
<kanuele> e da cosa dipende
<cristian_c> kanuele, come hai installato ubuntu?
<kanuele> tarmite usb
<cristian_c> kanuele, che va selezionato il device giusto per il boot
<cristian_c> kanuele, sempre con la stessa pendrive?
<kanuele> si
<kanuele> ma ora l ho formattata
<kanuele> ho riscaricato la 12.10
<cristian_c> uhm
<kanuele> e sto cercando di farla partire
<cristian_c> kanuele, io premevo un tasto speciale quando caricavo la pendrive con il sistema
<cristian_c> kanuele, forse è la stessa cosa
<kanuele> quale
<cristian_c> kanuele, da me era F5
<cristian_c> suvito all'avvio
<cristian_c> *subito
<cristian_c> ma dipende dal modello di pc
<kanuele> ma per andare nel boot o per farlo partire direttamente
<cristian_c> per bootare da quel device
<Warlock> Ciao,è possibile montare una chiavetta internet usb,che però non è compatibile con linux?
<cristian_c> Warlock, forse sì
<cristian_c> Warlock, con ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> Warlock, almeno per quello si risolve
<cristian_c> Warlock, però prima controlla che effettivamente non sia compatibile, è l'ultima risorsa ndiswrapper
<Warlock> cristian_c ,lo scarico dal Software center?...comunque si,sulla confezione c'è scritto che non è compatibile,adesso cerco sul sito dell Huawei se hanno rilasciato anche i driver per linux
<cristian_c> Warlock, la confezione è fuorviante
<Warlock> cristian_c ,sisi lo sò
<cristian_c> Warlock, i produttori non ti diranno quasi mai che il tuo hardware p compatibile con linux, ma magari lo è
<cristian_c> Warlock, lascia perdere ndiswrapper allora
<cristian_c> Warlock, credo che i driver ci siano
<cristian_c> Warlock, dimmi il modello
<user_> chi può fornire aiuto
<Warlock> cirstian_c ,adesso li cerco i driver...comunque è E303
<onebitX> user_: non deve essere ntfs
<onebitX> user_: stai attento che attualmente sei nella configurazione elle partizioni se sbagli qualcosa sei fritto
<user_> si lo metto a ntfs cliccando su changes
<onebitX> user_: no non meterlo a ntfs
<onebitX> user_: ATTENZONE!!! leggi bene! se sbagli qualcosa friggi i dati
<onebitX> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Warlock, ho controllato, è compatibile
<user_> si ma una cosa che non mi torna è questa : non ho bisogno di creare partizioni , una partizione in più l'avevo già creata su windows perchè prima ce ne era una sola
<user_> e su windows poi ne ho aggiunto un'altra
<user_> da 100 gb
<cristian_c> kanuele, fai un po' di prove con la tastiera
<onebitX> user_: cosa hai usato sotto windows?
<user_> il problema è che questa partizione su ubuntu mi risulta da 107
<Warlock> Eh,ma appena la inserisco,mi dà un errore,e poi per l'instalazione ha solo un file .exe
<Warlock> cristian_c
<user_> non 100 come l'avevo fissata su windows
<user_> su windows ho usato il gestore delle partizioni
<cristian_c> Warlock, lsusb && lsusb -t
<user_> allora ti spiego tutto
<user_> quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> It contains all the needed drivers to work properly in Linux, though officially it claims there is no support for Linux.
<cristian_c> The Linux drivers for this modem are compiled for i386 architecture and they are also working well on x86_64 (amd64) based OS.
<user_> prima di avviare linux su windows ho aggiunto una partizione
<user_> prechè prima ne avevo una sola da 300 e passa gb
<user_> poi ho ridotto il volume
<user_> da 300 e passa a 200 e passa
<user_> e poi lo spazio libero da 100 gb
<user_> l'ho usato per creare un'altra partizione
<Warlock> cristian_c ora lo provo in console
<user_> prima avevo una partizione da 3 e passa gb
<user_> ora ne ho due
<user_> una da 200 e passa e un'altra da 100 gb
<user_> ma questo l'ho fatto prima su windows
<user_> non su ubuntu
<user_> per sicurezza me la sono creata prima li
<user_> adesso su ubuntu non devo creare altre partizioni perchè quella li che mi sono creato prima su windows
<onebitX> user_: allora
<onebitX> !installazione| user_
<ubot-it> user_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<user_> la devo avere a disposizione
<user_> no ?
<Warlock> cristian_c me la riconosce,ma non và
<onebitX> user_: leggi soltanto e poi parliamo, cosi ci capiamo
<cristian_c> Warlock, posta il risultato su pastebin
<user_> però c'è una cosa che non torna perchè li quella nuova partizione è 100 gb e su ubuntu va 107
<user_> questo è quello che non capisco
<Warlock> cristian_c non stò con il pc da cui ti sto scrivendo ora
<onebitX> user_: sai farlo stamp e salvarlo ?
<cristian_c> Warlock, ah, ecco
<onebitX> !image| user_
<ubot-it> user_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Warlock, ma hai digitato adesso?
<Warlock> cristian_c sisi,ho digitato ora il tuo comando
<user_> con stampa lo fa adesso che sono in prova
<user_> lo fa ?
<cristian_c> Warlock, allora trova il modo di postarlo qui
<onebitX> user_: penso di si, premi tasto stamp della tastiera
<user_> ok
<user_> provo
<Warlock> cristian_c adesso mi stacco qua e ricopio il comando
<Warlock> e ti mando il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> WArlock, ricopialo su file di testo
<Warlock> non ti staccare
<cristian_c> *Warlock
<cristian_c> e usa una usb
<cristian_c> così non lo ricopi a mano
<Warlock> okok
<cristian_c> i più nerd usano il bluetooth :D
<user_> una la ho inviata
<onebitX> user_: dove?
<onebitX> user_: andiamo per terminale
<onebitX> user_: dalla schermata dove sei adesso riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<user_> la prima cosa che mi dice
<Warlock> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291924/
<user_> installa accanto ad un altro sistema operativo
<user_> oppure no
<user_> con una seconda opzione
<user_> terza opzione dice altro
<user_> faccio la prima
<user_> installa accanto
<user_> la seconda dice attenzione che si perdono tutti i file
<cristian_c> Warlock, ls -al /dev/sr
<cristian_c> Warlock, prova
<Warlock> cristian_c
<Warlock> ok
<Warlock> cristian_c mi dice impossibile accedere a /dev/sr: File o directory non esistente
<user_> ti sto mandando le immagini
<onebitX> user_: com mi stai mandando le immagini?
<onebitX> user_: a me non sta arrivando niente
<user_> su quel sito
<user_> image
<onebitX> user_: il sito ti restituisce un link che devi copiare ed incollare qui
<onebitX> user_: altrimenti non vedo
<user_> ok
<user_> ti do i link
<user_> http://imagebin.org/232580
<cristian_c> Warlock, disinserisci e reinserisci il modem, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> e posta qui il risultato
<user_> http://imagebin.org/232583
<onebitX> user_: premi altro e poi fai un'altra stamp e incolla qui
<user_> http://imagebin.org/232584
<user_> sono su questi link
<user_> clicca e vedi quello che sto facendo
<onebitX> user_: ok
<onebitX> user_: resta su altro
<onebitX> user_: quella da 107.. vorresti usarla per ubuntu?
<user_> si
<onebitX> user_: sei sicuro che e' vuota?
<user_> però non so se è quella che ho creato da windows
<user_> l'ho creata da 100
<user_> non da 107
<rusfus> salve a tutti
<onebitX> user_: e' normale, 100GB sono circa 107000 MB , e' un calcolo particola, tranquillo e' giusto
<onebitX> user_: dobbiamo solo accertarci che sia quella giusta
<user_> quando l'ho creata su windows ho fatto 102400 MB
<onebitX> user_: hai possibilita di apsttare che pranzo, hanno buttato giu la pasta .. sai come eè :D
<user_> che sono esattamente 100 GB
<onebitX> user_: lui le aggiustata rispetto ai cilindri penso
<user_> poi a partizione creata su windows dice che lo spazio disponibile era 99.9 GB
<user_> si
<onebitX> user_: tranqui 'e
<onebitX> tranui e' ok
<onebitX> user_: mangio mi ricarico e poi partiamo a razzo
<onebitX> :D
<user_> ok
<user_> aspetto qui
<cristian_c> lol
<rusfus> scusate, come mai sulla versione di ubuntu 11.10 non riesco ad installare skype?? su un altra macchina ho messo xubuntu e sono riuscito ad installarlo
<cristian_c> rusfus, che problemi hai?
<rusfus> digitando sul terminale "sudo apt-get install skype" mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto skype
<cristian_c> rusfus, installalo dal sito uffiiciale, no?
<rusfus> dal sito ufficiale non riesco a scaricarlo
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> rusfus, devi abilitare i repo partner
<rusfus> come faccio?? sono abbastanza nabbo
<enzotib> rusfus, e se hai 64 bit devi dire esplicitmente che vuoi la versione 32 bit
<enzotib> rusfus, grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list
<rusfus> enzotib, scusa ma non capisco
<onebitX> user_: ci sonoooooooooooooooo
<enzotib> rusfus, apri un terminale, digita quello che ti ho scritto e dimmi che output hai
<enzotib> rusfus, l'output mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | rusfus
<ubot-it> rusfus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitX> user_: chiudi finestra di installazione e in alto a sinistra c'hai la figura della cartella aprila, e fai uno stamp
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ciao
<user_> ok
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ciaoo!
<user_> cartella esempi ?
<user_> quella li dici ?
<onebitX> user_: si si
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: secondo te è meglio thunar o evolution?
<Warlock> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292000/
<rusfus> enzotib, inserendo nel terminale "grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list" non succede nulla
<user_> c'è un video e un mp3
<enzotib> rusfus, ovviamente hai premuto invio, vero?
<nicotano> Drizamanuber, thunar è file manager evolution client email
<user_> non un mp3
<rusfus> si
<rusfus> riprovo
<onebitX> user_: fammi lo stamp di quello che vedi e mettimi qui il link
<user_> un ogg
<user_> una canzone
<user_> ok
<enzotib> !enter | user_
<ubot-it> user_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<user_> ok
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: da quel che so sono 2 cose differenti http://thunar.xfce.org/ http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/  comuqnue io uso kde
<cristian_c> Warlock, posta: ls -l /dev
<kanuele> ciao
<user_> http://imagebin.org/232587
<Drizamanuber> kde è al posto di gnome,giusto?
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: io uso cnq thunderbird
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: si
<kanuele> per risolvere il problema grub rescue dopo aver fatto l avanzamento sto tentando di far partire la live da usb
<onebitX> user_: allora vedi che in alto a sinistra chai un disco da 107 e uno da 376? clikka sul 107
<kanuele> ma mi esce la scritta: SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre7 ecc....
<kanuele> e poi non va piu
<rusfus> enzotib, non succede niente mi torna a capo la stringa " utente@ubuntu:$
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: come si fa a passare a kde?
<user_> fatto
<onebitX> Drizamanuber:
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: o rifai l'installazione o installi il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop
<onebitX> user_: ci sono dati dentro?
<rusfus> enzotib cmq ho installato ubuntu 12.04 non 11.10
<user_> si
<user_> stampo
<Drizamanuber> allora install kibuntu
<kanuele> help
<user_> http://imagebin.org/232588
<cristian_c> kanuele, allora è partito
<kanuele> è rimasto bloccato
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: ti avverto che comunque dicono che non va bene.cmq il comando e'  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kanuele> c è quella scrita
<kanuele>  e il trattino lampeggiante
<onebitX> user_: quelli sono cartelle che non ci interessano perche sono di default di windows,
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: dici che è meglio se reinstallo quindi?
<onebitX> user_: in alto a sinistra hai il segno di ubuntu, clikalo poi scrivi la parola terminal e apri l'applicazione
<user_> su windows però prima non c'era proprio nessuna cartella
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: di solito consigliano questo, stando attenti a salvare i nostri dati, e stando attenti nel procedimento di installazione
<onebitX> user_: per windows queste sono nascoste, non te li fa vedere perche cartelle di sistema
<onebitX> user_: e' cosa risaputa :D
<user_> e quando sei da altri sistemi operativi si vede
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: per i dati non c'è problema, sono in un'altra partizione, ma cosa devo fare? scaricare una versione diversa di ubuntu?
<rusfus> cmq tanto questa e un'installazione di prova appena formatto il tutto vedo di risolvere tutti i problemi che incontro. intanto vado a mangiare. ciao e grazie
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: scaricare kubuntu la vesione 32bit o 64bit a seconda della tua preferenza
<onebitX> user_: esattamente :D
<user_> ma li posso cancellare
<onebitX> user_: ora apri il terminale che cosi verifichiamo che e' lei proprio lei, cosi la usiamo per ubuntu
<user_> o danneggio qualcosa poi quando vado in windows
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: come mai consigliano quella a 32 bit? funziona ugualmente bene anche su un pc a  64 bit?
<onebitX> user_: noi canelleremo tutta quella partizione :D quindi forza e coraggio apri il terminale :D
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: si funziona, non saprei dirti il motivo, io sono a 64 senza problemi e felice
<user_> quale terminale
<cristian_c> kanuele, ora guardo l'errore
<kanuele> ok cristian grazie
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: adesso devo andare, buona giornata e grazie della tua disponibilità
<cristian_c> kanuele, ho trovato qualcosa, ma in privato
<cristian_c> non posso postare qui link esterni
<onebitX> user_: allora in alto a sinistra ai il logo di ubuntu, clikkalo, poi scrivi la parola terminal e apri la relativa applicaione
<onebitX> Drizamanuber: grazie a te, vieni atrovarmi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<kanuele> come facciamo
<Drizamanuber> onebitX: ok ciao
<cristian_c> kanuele, fatto
<kanuele> ah ecco
<cristian_c> kanuele, lo vedi?
<user_> il prompt
<user_> l'ho fatto
<kanuele> si lo vedo
<kanuele> ora leggo
<onebitX> user_: bene paste binna il comando mount
<user_> ma con mount installa ubuntu
<Guest27635> ragazzi lubuntu 12.04 da un po' di tempo mi avverte di alcuni errori interni
<Guest27635> come faccio a mostrarvi? visto che non mi fa selezionare nulla?
<kanuele> sinceramente non so cosa fare
<onebitX> user_: no, tu fallo e pastebinna il risultato, fidati :D
<user_> ok
<onebitX> !paste| Guest27635
<ubot-it> Guest27635: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitX> !image | Guest27635
<ubot-it> Guest27635: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitX> !stamp | Guest27635
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'stamp'
<onebitX> Guest27635: usa il tasto stamp della tastiera
<Guest27635> ok
<user_> dico questo perchè l'installazione non la volevo fare da terminale ma con la procedura di installazione l'installer per capire bene prima quello
<cristian_c> Guest27635, anche a me capitano, anche se adesso un po' meno
<cristian_c> kanuele, hai visto?
<onebitX> user_: e la farai, a me serve solo avere la certezza al 1000% chenon andiamo ad ammazzare una martizione diversa
<kanuele> tutto in inglese..non capisco bene cosa fare
<user_> ok
<user_> fatto
<Guest27635> come faccio a salvare un'immagine? stamp non funziona?
<user_> mi escono delle scritte
<Guest27635> mi manca qualche pacchetto?
<cristian_c> kanuele, to do una mano io, vieni in query
<nicotano> Guest27635, dopo che hai pigiato stamp guarda nella home
<cristian_c> Guest27635, sulla 12.04 di lubuntu ci sta, sulla 11.10 non lo faceva
<onebitX> user_: useleziona pastebinna e metti qui il link
<nicotano> Guest27635, cerca file .scrot
<Guest27635> ok ve le posto
<user_> non c'è paste binna
<onebitX> !paste | user_
<ubot-it> user_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user_> ho fatto copia e adesso incollo qui
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292049/
<onebitX> user_: dai il comando sudo umount /dev/sda*
<user_> che vuoldire
<Guest27635> ecco la pagina1: http://imagebin.org/232592
<user_> cosa fa questo comando su quella partizione
<onebitX> user_: dice di non caricarla piu, cosi se dobbiao lavorarci sopra non abbiamo problemi
<onebitX> user_: altrimenti ci dice di farlo a mano
<nicotano> Guest27635, lo fa anche a me ogni tanto, ma il pc funzia uguale
<onebitX> user_: praticamenti gli dico , non usare piu quelle partizioni lasciale in pace brutto cattivo! :D
<onebitX> user_: una cosa cosi
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: fatto?
<user_> ma basta che non le tocco non fa niente
<user_> non fa niente se non le tocco
<onebitX> user_: di solito ma dato che le abbiamo apeta per vedere il contenuto per lui adesso e' in funzione per cui dobbiamo dirgli mettila a riposo
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: hai dat il comando?
<user_> mi puoi ridire correttamente il comando
<user_> che devo scrivere
<onebitX> user_: sudo umount /dev/sda*
<user_> non ho capito niente
<user_> niente
<user_> ok
<user_> siccome lo vedevo staccato
<user_> fatto
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292065/
<onebitX> user_: in alto a sinistra ce il logo di ubuntu clikkalo e poi scrivi la parola gparted e apri il porgramma
<onebitX> user_: bene esegue quello che scritto
<user_> chiudo il terminal
<onebitX> user_: anche no, lascialo magari ci riserve
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: sai quanta ram hai?
<user_> 2 gb
<onebitX> user_: ok, procediamo si e' aperto gparted?
<user_> comunque quel programma gparted serve per partizionare
<onebitX> user_: esatto
<user_> ma non volevo partizionare dato che l'ho già fatto in windows
<onebitX> user_: appena si apre ti spiego tutto
<onebitX> user_: tranquillo ti spiego tutto , poi deci tu
<onebitX> decidi*
<user_> si ma c'è già la partizione
<_matteo> e questa è la pagina 2: http://imagebin.org/232594
<_matteo> spero ci capiate qualcosa
<_matteo> non sono un po' troppi?
<onebitX> user_: lo so, ma linux per funzionare ha bisgno di una partizione non ntfs ma ext4(o ext3, ext2)
<onebitX> user_: quindi dobbiamo crearla
<onebitX> user_: non puoi installare linux su una partizione ntfs
<user_> si infatti all'installazione diceva pure questi come file system
<user_> però c'era pure ntfs
<onebitX> user_: ora quello che andremo a fare e' cancellare la ntfs da 107   e metterci dentro le partizioni ch ci servono
<user_> si ma basta
<nicotano> _matteo,  hai qualche problema con i pacchetti,  leggi la quartultima riga, togli qualche PPA di troppo e rinnova la lista pacchetti
<user_> che quelle altre 4 non vengono toccate
<onebitX> user_: esatto, per quello usiamo gparted
<onebitX> user_: un programma di partizionamento
<user_> si ma li c'era pure lo strumento di partizionamento quando ho fatto la procedura di installazione
<_matteo> nicotano, ti spieghi meglio
<_matteo> cosa devo fare?
<user_> diceva usa lo strumento di partizione ci clickavi e ti faceva vedere tutte le partizioni
<onebitX> user_: personalmente non mi sono mai fidato dei programmi di partizionamento delle installazione, gia a partire da windows 98. uso sempre un programma dedicato a questo
<user_> su windows ho usato quello che c'era già
<user_> perchè già c'era poi anche perchè leggendo su internet dice
<onebitX> user_: windows ha un programma di partizionamento che e' definito "il distruggi hard disk" dalle mie parti
<user_> che non conviene usare programmi esterni
<user_> posso portare a errori o problemi
<onebitX> user_: mmmm e' una grossa cavolata quanto una casa
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: cioe tutto il pianeta per partizionare un disco, siinstalla windows poi partiziona il disco??? ha senso secondo te???
<user_> comunque ho aperto il programma e le partizioni compaiono ancora
<user_> no
<onebitX> user_: ok ce una ch viene segnata con /dev/sda5 da 107
<user_> diceva un altra cosa
<user_> conviene usare se c'è lo strumento di partizione interno al sistema operativo che si usa
<onebitX> user_: sono gusti :D
<user_> poi pure il fatto di evitare di installarne altri se già c'è
<onebitX> user_: torniamo a noi
<user_> ok
<user_> aperto
<user_> le altre partizioni sono ancora presenti
<onebitX> user_: ce una partizione segnata con /dev/sda5 da 107
<onebitX> user_: confermi?
<user_> si
<onebitX> user_: tasto destro elimina partizione
<user_> da 100 gb
<onebitX> user_: tranquillo che non la elimina finche non glielo dici alla fine
<onebitX> user_: fatto?
<PasqualeP> salve
<user_>  /dev/sda5
<user_> vado
<onebitX> user_: si
<user_> ok
<mattia_ubuntu> ciao sto aggiornando ubuntu a quantal e non riavvia siate veloci sapete dove trovare driver intel??
<onebitX> user_: tasto destro sullo spazio creato e dici, nuova partizione
<onebitX> user_: tipo partizione swap
<dod> mattia_ubuntu  per intel sono integrati
<mattia_ubuntu> e allora perchè non riavvia??
<onebitX> user_: grandezza partizione 20480
<user_> ho fatto delete
<onebitX> user_: si si delete = elimina
<user_> comunque
<user_> prima oltre a quelle ci partizioni c'era 1 mb di spazio non allocato
<onebitX> user_: nuova partizione = new partition, swap da 20480
<dod> mattia_ubuntu prova ad avviarlo con nomodeset e/o noacpi se e' un portatile
<mattia_ubuntu> sul grub??
<_matteo> ??
<PasqualeP> ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul mio laptop ma il wireless mi da problemi
<onebitX> user_: crea partizione di tipo swap da circa 2-3 giga byte
<dod> mattia_ubuntu  non ricordo mi pare sia f6 al grub
<PasqualeP> non vuole connettersi, ho seguito anche il troubleshooter, ma non ho risolto niente
<user_> perchè da 2-3 gb e non da 100
<user_> c'è 100 gb di spazio non allocato
<onebitX> user_: perche la swap e' un tipo di partizione che serve in caso la ram si riempie viene usato come ram di scorta
<onebitX> user_: lo so moli linuxiani mi ammazzano
<dod> la swap deve essere doppia della ram. e' spazio che poi ti resta inutilizzato.
<onebitX> user_: non e' la partizione per i tuoi ddati
<dod> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<onebitX> user_: allora 4gb
<mattia_ubuntu> dod:però ora il grub di ubuntu non va ora uso un grub creato da easyBCD(windows)	
<onebitX> dod: sicuro?
<user_> non volevo buttare spazio
<user_> volevo usare tutti i 100 gb
<user_> a forza va fatto
<onebitX> user_: non butti spazio e' una partizione di sistema che usa linux
<onebitX> user_: tipo il rescue di windows, ma non serve per il rescue
<dod> onebitX  se vuole sospensione del sistema ci vuole doppia della ram. un capello abbondante anche.
<user_> c'è pure 1 mb di spazio vuoto come lo recupero
<user_> oltre ai 100 gb vuoto c'è anche 1 mb
<dod> te lo dimentichi 1mb..
<onebitX> user_: quello purtroppo e' un po un casino, andiamo per ordine
<onebitX> e' un casino recuperarlo
<user_> ok
<user_> che devo fare
<mattia_ubuntu> dod:  però ora il grub di ubuntu non va ora uso un grub creato da easyBCD(windows)		
<user_> volevo però usarlo tutto
<user_> i 100 gb
<mattia_ubuntu> ora voglio ripristinarlo il grub di ubuntu
<onebitX> user_: crea un partizione da 4gb tipo swap
<user_> non si può tralasciare
<onebitX> user_: ne risente il sistema, comunque
<user_> file system dice linux-swap
<dod> ! grub | mattia_ubuntu
<ubot-it> mattia_ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitX> user_: si puo volendo tralasciare
<onebitX> user_: cmq 100gb per ubuntu e' tantissimo ne utilizzerai molto di meno
<mattia_ubuntu> ok ma qualche ragione xk non riavvia??
<user_> e meglio tralascaire
<mattia_ubuntu> windows 7 ultimate riavvia benissimo
<user_> tanto la ram non supera i 2 gb prefissati
<PasqualeP> ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul laptop ma il wireless mi da problemi, non trova nessuna rete, ho seguito anche il troubleshooter, ma non ho risolto niente :s
<mattia_ubuntu> e xk ubuntu no??
<onebitX> user_: come vuoi basta che tu metta in repventivo che non sara molto contento ubuntu :D
<user_> tanto di sistema operativo ne uso e ne carico uno per volta
<user_> la ram non da problemi
<onebitX> user_: la ram se si riempie il sistema si comportra in modo inatteso
<mattia_ubuntu> e per il grub devo fare una live?? ora non posso spegnere per NESSUN MOTIVO
<dod> mattia_ubuntu  non si puo' sapere neanche se l'installazione e' corretta. se non si hanno messaggi di errore si va' per i problemi piu' probabili.
<onebitX> user_: perche si aspetta una swap, esattamente come windows, solo che windows nn ti da il permesso di elimnarla
<user_> ma con windows non ce l'ho questa partizione aggiuntiva mi pare
<onebitX> user_: si ce, ma nonla vedi
<mattia_ubuntu> è che ho cacciato apport-gtk
<dod> quando vedi grub premi esc e vedi se ti esce una linea di comando per inserire i parametri nomodeset e noacpi e vedi se parte con quelli.
<onebitX> user_: e ti occupa semper attorno agli 4-5gb
<mattia_ubuntu> e quindi non rompe
<mattia_ubuntu> lo reinstallo??
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: allora procediamo, new partizion, metti 100gb e di tipo ntfs, e dai ok, poi confermi il tutto e lascia lavorare gparted
<dod> mattia_ubuntu quanti hd ha il pc?
<onebitX> user_: cosa vuoi fare usare la swap o  no?
<mattia_ubuntu> 1 partizionato in due
<dod> mattia_ubuntu sul quel disco c'e' anche windows?
<user_> aspetta
<user_> il file system
<user_> swap o ntfs
<mattia_ubuntu> si su ubuntu ci sono 100(quasi)GB e su windows 48 gb
<user_> hai detto che ntfs non va bene
<onebitX> user_: vero scusa colpa mia, al
<user_> non lo accetta
<onebitX> user_: ricapitolando, vuoi la swap oppure no?
<dod> mattia_ubuntu ti conviene una installazione pulita dell'ultima release di ubuntu ( o la penultima che e' lts) pulita con grub sano.
<onebitX> user_: crea una swap da 4gb.
<user_> se su windows c'è la metto pure qua
<onebitX> user_: procediamo allora, crea una swap da 4gb
<dod> mattia_ubuntu visto che grub e' pasticciato. stai attento pero' a non cancellare dati a windows .
<mattia_ubuntu> sto installando proprio ora quantal
<user_> quanti sono 4 gb
<mattia_ubuntu> lts mi annoia xk voglio gnome 3.8
<dod> mattia_ubuntu fai installazione automatica che fa' tutto lui, devi scegliere solo la partizione.
<user_> free space preceding
<dod> non sbagliare la partizione.
<user_> free space following
<mattia_ubuntu> sto aggiornando correggo
<onebitX> user_: no non in preceding
<onebitX> user_: 4096Mb
<kaurubuntu_> ciao come ho installato il compiz setting manager
<user_> aspetta
<onebitX> user_: in new size
<user_> un passo alla volta
<user_> qui succede una cosa che non capisco
<onebitX> user_: crea una partizione swap da 4096mb
<user_> quella di prima
<user_> che ho rimosso la sda5
<user_> non c'è più
<onebitX> user_: si dove sta il problema?
<user_> adesso c'è la sda3 che è da 100 gb
<onebitX> user_: stamp e manda url immagine
<kaurubuntu_> ma non trovo abilita la visualizzasione composita
<user_> ok
<dod> se ne elimini una assomma lo spazio a quello disponibile non allocato.
<kaurubuntu_> visualizzazione
<PasqualeP> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? :x
<onebitX> !chiedi | PasqualeP
<ubot-it> PasqualeP: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<user_> http://imageshack.us/f/521/screenshotfrom201210201.png/
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | PasqualeP
<ubot-it> PasqualeP: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> lol
<PasqualeP> ghgh
<PasqualeP> avevo gia' chiesto un paio di volte ma nessuno rispondeva :P
<kaurubuntu_> salve ho installato il gestore compiz
<PasqualeP> ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul laptop ma il wireless mi da problemi, non trova nessuna rete, ho seguito anche il troubleshooter, ma non ho risolto niente :s
<kaurubuntu_> ma non trovo abilita la visualizzazione composita nel suo menù
<onebitX> user_: non mi paoce come ha partizionato windows :/, ha fatto un colabrodo. cmq si tranquillo
<user_> aspetta
<user_> guarda meglio con questa immagine
<onebitX> user_: in allto a sinistra dove ce scritto unullocated tasto destro new partion, e fai una swap a 4096mb
<kaurubuntu_> mi ascoltate per dinci??
<PasqualeP> dite che è un problema di versione? magari ho scaricato una versione vecchia? :)
<kaurubuntu_> allora???
<user_> http://imageshack.us/f/221/screenshotfrom201210201.png/
<onebitX> kaurubuntu_: ti ascoltiamo e ti leggiamo, purtroppo io non posso aiutarti perche non ho l'esperienza per farlo3
<kaurubuntu_> ok ma ditelo almeno per favore...
<kaurubuntu_> così non sto qui a perdere tempo...
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, lspci -k
<onebitX> user_: si e' normale , devi studiare che cosa sono e i tipi di partizione se vuoi capire meglio quello che hai davanti
<PasqualeP> cristian_c, non posso, ho reinstallato windows :s
<dod> puoi richiedere piu' tardi.. magari qualcuno che sa' ti risponde ma non ogni 3 minuti kaurubuntu_
<user_> ok
<user_> allora andiamo avanti
<onebitX> kaurubuntu_: purtroppo alcuni non ci sono io aiuto come posso , ma iil tuo problema e' difficile per i miei livelli
<onebitX> user_: in allto a sinistra dove ce scritto unullocated tasto destro new partion, e fai una swap a 4096mb
<kaurubuntu_> non lo chiedo ogni 3 minuti è solo che da tempo qui non ricevo adeguato supporto a tal punto da adottare la politica "chi fa da se fa per tre"
<nannes> kaurubuntuChe succede
<kaurubuntu_> avevo problemi di visualizzazione di una dock
<kaurubuntu_> ed ho installato il gestrore compiz
<user_> l'ho fatto
<mattia_ubuntu> ma come mai pidgin non funziona?
<PasqualeP> cristian_c, credi che risolverei se installassi una versione più recente?
<user_> ma si chiama new partition 1
<onebitX> user_: ora tasto detro sempre su unlocated e new partition ext4 , usa tutto lo spazio
<kaurubuntu_> solo che non trovo come da consiglio web l'opzione abilita finestre composite
<user_> meglio senza etichetta
<onebitX> user_: non cambia niente
<kaurubuntu_> per rnel menù di compiz
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: ma noooo hai installato compiz solo per avere il composite manager?! -.-
<kaurubuntu_> nel menù di compiz a gestione delle finestre
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: che distro hai?
<onebitX> kaurubuntu_: probabilmente devi installare qualche addons di compiz
<kaurubuntu_> distro di cosa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, usa una live?
<onebitX> kaurubuntu_: ok segui nannes che e' un po piu bravo a scrvere di me :P :P :P
<cristian_c> senza '?'
<kaurubuntu_> ok
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, ma non ti va bene il dual boot?
<kaurubuntu_> grazie
<kaurubuntu_> dunque nannes dicevi
<PasqualeP> cristian_c si, mi sa che dovro' provarlo
<kaurubuntu_> ho ubuntu 11.04 x64
<user_> fatto
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, comunque vediamo se funziona sulla live
<user_> ma è meglio senza nomi
<PasqualeP> cristian_c, installo vmware?
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: quindi ha unity?
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, no
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, sulla live
<user_> o standard come sono tutti gli altri
<user_> come posso fare
<kaurubuntu_> no vado con la classica
<PasqualeP> cristian_c ah ok
<user_> è uscito male
<kaurubuntu_> non quella senza effetti intendiamo
<user_> perchè rimane una sotto partizione di sda3
<onebitX> user_: semplicemente dove ce scritto etichetta decidi di metterla o meno a tuo piacumento, perche alla fine nn cambia nient.
<kaurubuntu_> la unity non riesco proprio a digerirla
<user_> si ma non capisco
<onebitX> user_: ora tasto detro sempre su unlocated e new partition ext4 , usa tutto lo spazio
<onebitX> user_: cosa?
<user_> perchè si crea come sotto partizione
<user_> non si crea come partizione
<user_> ma come sotto partizione di sda3
<user_> non va bene
<onebitX> 15:22 < onebitX> user_: si e' normale , devi studiare che cosa sono e i tipi di partizione se vuoi capire meglio quello che hai davanti
<onebitX> :D
<_matteo> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<user_> per farla come partizione normale
<user_> come devo fare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kaurubuntu_> è sparito nannes...
<_matteo> cristian_c, ho gia fatto la domanda leggi sopra
<onebitX> user_: non devi, non ne puoi avere piu di 4 di "normali" come le chiami tu, e windows te ne ha fumate 3
<onebitX> user_: per quello sopra ho detto che ha fatto un colabrodo
<cristian_c> _matteo, non la vedo in ogni caso non la ripetere ogni tot minuti
<user_> ho capito
<cristian_c> c'è una virgola
<user_> allora conviene fare così
<onebitX> user_: e per questo nn mi fido dei programmi di partizionamento di windows, MAI!!!
<user_> aspe
<user_> aspe
<kaurubuntu_> nannes ci sei ancora?
<_matteo> ma quelli che entrano adesso non leggono...
<user_> conviene fare così
<user_> vado su windows
<nannes> azzz oggi è trafficato
<nannes> rimbocchiamoci le maniche
<user_> cancello quella da 100 che avevo creato
<user_> e la ricreo da que
<user_> qua
<cristian_c> _matteo, se fosse così sarebbe un bordello
<user_> esce tutto male
<user_> aspe
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: non ho capito ancora se hai unity o no. Comunque quando ti riferisci a me metti sempre il mio nick all'inizio
<user_> aspe
<FloodBotIt2> user_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> !nick | kaurubuntu_
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<_matteo> ok capito
<cristian_c> _matteo, immagina che tutti rifanno la domanda
<onebitX> user_: stamp e incola link
<_matteo> grazie lo stesso a tutti :(
<cristian_c> _matteo, ma di che si tratta?
<kaurubuntu_> ti ho già scitto che non digerisco la unity quindi vado con la classica con effetti
<_matteo> cristian_c, da un po' il mio Lubuntu mi riscontra degli errori interni che sono parecchi. Ti posto le pagine
<cristian_c> _matteo, ma io avevo già risposto a questa domanda
<onebitX> user_: tutto apposto?
<_matteo> pagina1: http://imagebin.org/232592
<user_> http://imageshack.us/f/268/screenshotfrom201210201.png/
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: Ti ho detto di scrivere il mio nick ... e 2 ... altrimenti non vedo porcaccia la miseria
<user_> è uscita male
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<user_> volevo una partizione principale
<user_> se no si può fare confusione in futuro
<user_> come devo fare
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,
<cristian_c> _matteo, matteo_ ogni tanto crasha anche a me qualcosa sulla 12.04
<user_> per farla non sotto partizione
<_matteo> pagina 2: http://imagebin.org/232594
<cristian_c> _matteo, non so perché, forse con la 12.10 si risolve
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: Tutto in una riga!! -.-
<cristian_c> per ora me lo tengo così
<onebitX> user_: perche confusione? perche nn hai creato la partizione swap?
<_matteo> cristian_c, ah si? non ho capito allora
<cristian_c> _matteo, forse non leggi
<cristian_c> :P
<user_> si prima l'avevo fatto
<kaurubuntu_> gnome-classic version
<user_> poi ho cambiato idea
<_matteo> cristian_c, ma è uscita la 12.10 anche di lubuntu?
<onebitX> user_: O,o
<user_> perchè uscivano troppe sotto partizioni
<cristian_c> _matteo, sì, è uscita ieri
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, gnome classic-version
<user_> esce male così
<nannes> oooooh finalmente hai imparato :D
<cristian_c> _matteo, a me la 11.10 andava benissimo, mentre la 12.04 mi da dei crash ogni tanto
<onebitX> 15:29 < onebitX> 15:22 < onebitX> user_: si e' normale , devi studiare che cosa sono e i tipi di partizione se vuoi capire meglio quello che hai davanti
<_matteo> cristian_c, strano a me non da avanzamento di versione lubuntu..
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, dunque?
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: beh non era necessario cambiare completamente window manager per avere la trasparenza
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: Bastava installare xcompmgr, che è anche il più leggero
<cristian_c> _matteo, io non ho mai avanzato
<cristian_c> _matteo, è proprio la release che è così
<_matteo> cristian_c, e come fai?
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, ti spiego meglio ho il docky che so che non amate
<_matteo> in gestore aggiornamenti dovrebbe avvisarti della nuova release no?
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: ho capito benissimo cosa ti serve
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  e mi usciva docky richiede il compositing... o giù di li
<cristian_c> _matteo, me la tengo così, non mi da tanto fastidio
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: ascolta me: disinstalla compiz, e ritorna allo stato che avevi nel pre-installazione
<onebitX> user_: come vuoi, ora sei apposto? possiamo procedere?
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, ora sembra non esca più
<cristian_c> _matteo, accade ogni tanto
<cristian_c> _matteo, non avanzare, installala da zero
<user_> no deve essere come una partizione normale
<cristian_c> _matteo, anzi, prima provala in live
<user_> come devo fare
<user_> la cancello
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  ma non trovo come consigliato nei forum la dicitura da getione dell finestre della visualizzaione composita
<user_> da qui e da windows
<kaurubuntu_> ok
<onebitX> user_: per quale motivo? non capisco
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, ok
<user_> meglio di quel modo
<user_> è meglio
<onebitX> user_: perche e' meglio?
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, quindi disinstallo compiz ed installo xcompmrg?
<_matteo> cristian_c, ecco ho trovato la 12.10 strano però che non mi avvisava negli aggiornamenti mah...
<user_> si capisce meglio
<onebitX> user_: chi capisce cosa e' percche????
<user_> come risolvo questo problema
<user_> così poi installo
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  c attendo conferma
<cristian_c> _matteo, scarica con i torrent
<onebitX> user_: o,o'
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: Beh se mi dici che non ti scrive più quell'errore e hai già ottenuto la trasparenza...... puoi anche lasciarlo! Perchè sei ancora qui a chiedere?! XD
<_matteo> cristian_c, dove la trovo?
<_matteo> hai trovato qualche link?
<cristian_c> !torrent | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<onebitX> user_: cosi pero ti fai male
<cristian_c> lol :O
<kaurubuntu_> nannes, per essere sicuro di aver risolto completamente
<user_> si può fare così
<user_> prendo la sda3
<user_> e la cancello
<user_> e la ricreo una
<onebitX> user_: cancelli la ext4 e la extendedn e crei una ext4, ma penso che te lo impedira gparted, perche ti dira che e' senza senso.
<onebitX> user_: avrai tanti problemi in futuro
<cristian_c> PasqualeP, a che punto sei?
<user_> no dicevo
<user_> cancello la new partition 1
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  non c'è bisogno di inalberarsi XD . siamo qui per chiedere supporto e bisogna da parte vostra avere un pò di più di pazienza se qualcuno non è tanto pratico...
<user_> la partizione padre
<user_> cioè sda3
<onebitX> user_: ma perche?! non ti capisco. boh
<user_> e poi ne ricreo una sola
<_matteo> cristian_c, quello è il link della 12.04
<user_> esce male in quel modo
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: Beh, semplice: per essere sicuro basta guardare la dock: vedi un rettangolo nero oppure vedi il desktop com'è giusto che sia?
<cristian_c> _matteo, s' , lo so
<user_> è meglio così se non ci sono problemi
<_matteo> ok trovato
<_matteo> cristian_c, grazie
<user_> e non perdo dati
<onebitX> user_: cosa vuoldire "esce male"??
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  tutto ok . in passato aveo avuto questo problema e l'ho risolto solo che non avvo memorizzato da qualche parte una guida di riferimento per l'occorenza
<user_> esce un po disordinato
<user_> fatto male
<nannes> !enter | user_, stai facendo un casino della madonna qui in chat
<ubot-it> user_, stai facendo un casino della madonna qui in chat: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<onebitX> user_: ma che cosa stai dicendo? o,o
<kaurubuntu_> nannes,  ad ogni modo ti ringrazio e ti auguro un buon week end a te e a tutti gli utenti della chat
<dod> user_ ormai hai capito come fare no? toglile tutte e rifalle come ti pare a dimensione e poi installa..
<nannes> kaurubuntu_: ahha, ok grazie e altrettanto
<onebitX> user_: leggi poi parliamo -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<dod> user_ se intendi i numeri che linux assegna alle partizioni dove la swap e' 5 e la home e' 6 fregatene. non e' cosa su cui puoi intervenire manualmente
<dod> la rifai mille volte e mille volte te la chiama sda6
<onebitX> dod: no, lui sta parlando che vuole lnux senza swap e come partizione primaria
<onebitX> linux*
<onebitX> user_: dopo che hai letto e capito quella guida leggi questa --> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<user_> lo sapevo
<onebitX> ?
<user_> forse era meglio lasciare stare
<user_> gparted
<user_> ha solo fatto più confusione
<onebitX> user_: non go capito cosa hai detto
<user_> adesso non so come devo fare
<onebitX> user_: non go capito cosa hai detto
<user_> per metterla come era prima
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia non siamo qui a giocare a nascondino, se puoi parlare in modo chiaro e diretto.
<onebitX> user_: non ho capito qwuello che hai detto
<user_> che cosa non hai capito
<onebitX> 15:49 < onebitX> user_: non ho capito qwuello che hai detto
<user_> ho detto era meglio non usare gparted
<user_> farlo con la procedura normale
<user_> mi hai detto tutti questi settaggi
<onebitX> user_: ma hai letto i2 link?
<user_> che non li sapevo
<user_> no
<nannes> ovviamente ^
<user_> te l'avevo detto di usare l'installer
<onebitX> user_: felice di averti insegnato nuove cose
<user_> senza fare tutto questo
<user_> la partizione c'era
<dod> puoi ancora.
<onebitX> user_: hai letto i 2 link?
<dod> la partizione c'e' ancora
<user_> perchè andava ricreata
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia leggi i 2 link, prima di proseguire
<ViciioGallo> Salve a tutti, ho avuto un problema nell'istallazione di linux, durante l'istallazione si interrompe e mi dice che il sistema è andato in crash, che dovrei fare?
<user_> no ho solo detto che non serviva usare gparted
<onebitX> user_: e dato che ci sei rileggiti le mie spiegazioni inalto
<user_> te l'avevo detto all'inizio
<user_> la partizione l'avevo già fatta su windows
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia dillo dopo aver letto i 2 link, e dopo aver riletto le mie spiegazioni. grazie anticipatamente, questo atteggiamento e' poco costruttivo nei tuoi confronti
<user_> adesso non so come devo fare
<onebitX> user_: atteggiamento di non informarsi e sparare
<user_> e non vuoi spiegare come devo fare
<nannes> user_: Quando vieni qui a chiedere aiuto dovresti tenere un minimo di umiltà come presupposto. Se vieni qui a chiedere, significa che non sei stato capace di farlo da solo. Quindi ASCOLTA quello che ti dicono, perchè la gente che c'è qui è tutta volontaria
<dod> user_ metti il cd di installazione di ubuntu
<onebitX> user_: te l'ho detto
<nannes> e non ha voglia di stare dietro alle tue scemenze user_
<dod> scegli prova ubuntu e non installa.. solo prova
<diegooo> ciao a tutti
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia leggi con calma i 2 link poi ne riparliamo, puoi farlo?
<user_> si ma prima l'hai creato il casino adesso risolvilo
<user_> neanche questo
<ViciioGallo> Salve a tutti, ho avuto un problema nell'istallazione di linux, durante l'istallazione si interrompe e mi dice che il sistema è andato in crash, che dovrei fare?
<diegooo> ho un problema conil lettore mp3, ubuntu 12.04 non lo vede
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia leggi con calma i 2 link poi ne riparliamo, puoi farlo?
<diegooo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cristian_c> VicioGallo, controllare l'md5
<user_> quali link
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<user_> bastava risolvere quella cosa e poi si installava
<user_> solo quella cosa volevo risolto
<ViciioGallo> Cristian_c: Scusa la mia ignoranza, potresti spiegarmi meglio?
<dod> ViciioGallo, hai controllato md5 quando hai masterizzato? sicuro che l'immagine sia sana? hai masterizzato a bassa velocita' massimo 4x?
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia leggi con calma i 2 link poi ne riparliamo, puoi farlo? 1)http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale 2) http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<dod> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<diegooo> LA DOMANDA L'HO GIA FATTA.  ubuntu non loeege il mio lettore mp3
<diegooo> io ho ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> diegooo, attacca il cavetto
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: lsusb &6 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ops
<ViciioGallo> dod: avevo già istallato linux su un'altro pc ed era andato tutto bene, invece in questo pc ha dato problemi
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<user_> l'area di swap la faccio ma basta che faccio una partizione primaria solo quello interessava
<dod> ViciioGallo quando monti una iso su un programma di masterizzazione ti crea un indice, detto md5 deve corrispondere a quello riportato sul sito di ubuntu dove hai preso la iso da masterizzare. la iso e' tale anche se dall'icona su win potrebbe sembrare un archivio, non va' scompattata. la prendi , controlli md5 sia uguale e masterizzi alla velocita' minima possibile.
<cristian_c> VicioGallo, è la versione a 64 bit
<cristian_c> ?
<dod> ViciioGallo con lo stesso dischetto?
<user_> lo fa vedere pure la sui link
<onebitX> user_: per cortesia leggi tutto, tutte e due le pagine poi parliamo, tranquillo rimarro connesso
<diegooo> lo ho fatto
<diegooo>  mi escono dei numeri
<diegooo> e delle lettere
<dod> diegoo metti in paste
<dod> !paste | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ViciioGallo> dod: sisi ho controllato md5 ed è tutto uguale, comunque si lo stesso dischetto
<diegooo> cristian mi e uscito il tuo ops sul terminale
<dod> ti crasha prima di finire l'installazione?
<ViciioGallo> dod: si
<cristian_c> !pastebin | diegooo
<ubot-it> diegooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<ViciioGallo> Cristian_c: la versione era a 32bit
<dod> ViciioGallo che macchina e'?
<diegooo> sei sul mio computer cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292242/
<ViciioGallo> dod: HP Compaq 6720s
<user_> l'ho letto
<user_> le memorie primarie in questo caso
<user_> quante sono
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<onebitX> user_: hai letto tutte e due le guide?
<cristian_c> diegooo, prova avevo sbagliato a digitare il comando
<cristian_c> ho usato un 6 al posto di &
<user_> si tutte e due
<diegooo> va bene
<onebitX> user_: cosa vuoi fare?
<user_> le menorie primarie
<onebitX> user_: spegati meglio
<user_> però prima erano 5
<user_> adesso non 4
<dod> ViciioGallo vedi un attimo anche tu su google se il pc ha qualche grave incompatibilita' con linux. mi pare strano pero'. proverei comunque a fare un altro cd di installazione fossi te. se non parte quando e' installato si possono cercare i problemi che ha ma se neanche si installa....
<user_> la sda5 non c'è perchè cancellata
<onebitX> user_: spegati meglio, cosa vuoi fare adesso.
<user_> ma la sda3 si riferiva ad un altra partizione
<cristian_c> diegooo, riposta il comando che ho corretto
<dod> ViciioGallo se e' un portatile l'installazione falla con il pc collegato a corrente. inoltre, se avesse il lettore cdrom che ha problemi.. potresti provare a fare una usb live e installare da quella.
<diegooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292251/  esce questo
<diegooo> cosa vuol dire risposta il comando che ho corretto?
<onebitX> user_: spegati meglio, cosa vuoi fare adesso.
<cristian_c> diegooo, hai fatto bene, ma hai tolto il lettore
<user_> non so che devo fare
<cristian_c> diegooo, fallo con il lettore collegato
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<ViciioGallo> dod: ecco ho dimenticato a dire anche che dice che il lettore dvd da problemi oltre a dire che l'istallazione è andata in crash, come faccio una usb live?
<diegooo> il lettore e collegato
<onebitX> user_: vuoi che torni tutto come prima?
<dod> ViciioGallo potrebbe essere un problema hardware del lettore cd magari..
<diegooo> provo a rifarlo
<diegooo> ?
<user_> si
<cristian_c> sì
<dod> ViciioGallo ecco ci ero arrivato per conto mio spe'
<cristian_c> diegooo, prima era collegato ,ora no
<onebitX> user_: chiudi gparted e digli di nn aplicare le modifiche
<dod> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<diegooo> da quando mi hai detto di collegarlo non l ho piu scollegato
<onebitX> user_: te lo avevo detto sopra ma tu non l'hai letto, gparted nn scrive niente finche nn lo dici
<onebitX> user_: invece di leggere ed informarti, mi hai accusato di averti creato un casino nel pc
<cristian_c> diegooo, uhm, prova a ricollegarlo e a digitare il comando
<diegooo> lo ho scollegato e ricollegato ed ho digitato di nuovo lsusb && lsusb -t
<onebitX> user_: ora hai letto e ti sei informato, hai le conoscenze per procedere, in bocca al lupo :D
<user_> http://imageshack.us/f/191/screenshotfrom201210201.png/
<user_> è la prima volta che uso linux
<user_> non le so le cose
<onebitX> user_: gli dici quit
<user_> è esatto
<cristian_c> diegooo, ok, ora posta il risultato
<onebitX> user_: allora o ti fidi di noi oppure no :D ce poco da fare
<ViciioGallo> dod: Per favore potresti spiegarmi come fare una usb live?
<diegooo> mi esce questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292262/
<user_> che devo fare
<user_> non devo fare quit
<user_> come hai detto
<onebitX> user_: fallo il quit
<user_> e poi le modifiche
<user_> rimangono o no
<onebitX> user_: le rifai , ora hai studiato e sai come si fa
<onebitX> user_: no non rimangono
<dod> ViciioGallo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb
<Aizram> delirio?
<onebitX> Aizram: :D
<user_> faccio quit e non cancel
<Aizram> e 3
<onebitX> user_: cosa ho scrtitto sopra?
<Aizram> delirio!
<user_> di uscire
<Aizram> :P
<user_> ma non ti chiede conferme
<user_> sulle modifiche
<onebitX> 16:08 < onebitX> user_: gli dici quit
<dod> ViciioGallo altrimenti da un pc con windows usi unetbootin, gli dici di usare l'iso che hai e gliela fai mettere in una penna.
<onebitX> user_: non hai letto :D
<ViciioGallo> dod: dopo aver fatto una usb live, è possibile liberare di nuovo la chiavetta usb?
<Aizram> non leggono mai
<dod> si certamente.
<onebitX> Aizram: porta paziena Aizram
<user_> user_: chiudi gparted e digli di nn aplicare le modifiche
<Aizram> sto scaricando 12.10 altro che pazienza!
<diegooo> cristian? ci sei ancora
<user_> pensavo ti diceva un messaggio se salvare le modifiche
<ViciioGallo> dod: dopo aver fatto una usb live, è possibile liberare di nuovo la chiavetta usb?
<onebitX> user_: ok penso che ora e' chiaro
<dod> ViciioGallo metti la iso nella chiavetta o da ubuntu o con unetbootin da windows.. la chiavetta poi la riformatti quando hai gia' installato. e ci metti quello che ti pare. occhio alle chiavette con programmi integrati tipo le sandisk
<cristian_c> diegooo, ci sono
<cristian_c> diegooo, ero un attimo impegnato :D
<diegooo> :-)
<user_> ok
<user_> fatto
<dod> ViciioGallo se usi una chiavetta che ha programmi integrati vedi sul sito del produttore cosa usare per liberarla completamente e farla diventare una usb normale, che funziona come un hd interno completamente pulito e senza dati.
<user_> ma anche prima era a sotto partizione
<onebitX> user_: bene :) ora hai studiato e letto, quindi puoi fare autonomamente il procedimento, oltretutto e' descritto passo passo nel primolink che ti ho dato
<ViciioGallo> dod: Ok grazie per l'aiuto, se avrò altri problemi o dubbi spero di ritrovarti quì
<onebitX> user_: decidi cosa ritieni piu oppurtuno per te
<onebitX> user_: io ho fatto il mio :D
<dod> ViciioGallo se nella chiavetta hai dati importanti salvali altrove, perche' se ci metti la iso come da istruzioni o usi untetbootin te la formattano e perdi tutto
<cristian_c> diegooo, strano, il lettore non c'è più
<user_> ok
<dod> ok ciao
<diegooo> provo a guardare nelle gestione delle periferiche, di solito li me lo vede
<cristian_c> era questo? Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1e74:4641 Coby Electronics Corporation
<cristian_c> perché ora non lo da più
<user_> una cosa lo installa ubuntu+
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: dmesg | tail
<user_> in questo modo
<onebitX> user_: non ho capito la domanda
<diegooo> me lo vede come generic- multi-card
<diegooo> provo
<user_> prima mi dava un problema quando installava
<diegooo> pero non lo riconosce
<user_> devo andare sulla partizione da 100 gb
<user_> e selezionare usa partizione
<onebitX> user_: rileggi attentamente le mie spiegazioni, e probabilmente rileggi attentamente le 2 guide
<onebitX> user_: ti ho gia spiegato, cos avuole linux e perche
<cristian_c> diegooo, quello è il lettore di schede
<onebitX> user_: ti ho detto cosa devi fare, e come fare
<cristian_c> diegooo, posta il risultato del comando
<diegooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292285/
<user_> però mi dava un problema diceva che non avevo specificato il file system del root quando invece l'avevo fatto
<onebitX> user_: rileggi la guida
<diegooo> si ma se tolgo il lettore mp3 scompare anche la scritta
<user_> ok
<onebitX> user_: ce scritto cosa devi fare passo paso
<onebitX> user_: con foto
<user_> ok
<diegooo> generic-multicard
<cristian_c> diegooo, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<diegooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292295/
<cristian_c> usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<cristian_c> da quest'errore
<cristian_c> prima non lo dava
<cristian_c> diegooo, ma l'hai rimosso in modo sicuro?
<diegooo> alcune volte no...ma lo ho provato su un altro computer e funzionava
<diegooo> sul mac
<diegooo> il bios cenra qalcosa
<diegooo> centra qualcosa?
<cristian_c> diegooo, può essee, perché?
<cristian_c> *essere
<cristian_c> diegooo, sulla live funziona?
<cristian_c> diegooo, che porte usb stai usando?
<diegooo> perche quando ho installato ubuntu lo ho installato da chiavetta... e qualche cosa non sono riuscito a rimetterla come era...ma il computer funzionava e quindi ho lasciato perdere
<diegooo> non so cosa sia la live
<diegooo> come faccio a sapere quale sia la porta usb che sto usando?
<diegooo> ad esempio le smart card quelle della canon me le legge le altre lennox, non le riconosce.
<cristian_c> diegooo, hai installato tramite la live usb
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> diegooo, strano anche questo
<diegooo> si
<cristian_c> hai un problema con le memorie, anche quella del lettore
<diegooo> sono io che ho un problema con le memorie?
<cristian_c> diegooo, da quel che leggo non te le riconosce
<cristian_c> cioè ti da errori
<diegooo> si non le riconosce ma le vede. anche il lettore, lo vede ma non lo riconosce
<cristian_c> diegooo, prova con varie porte usb
<diegooo> credi che debba reimpostare il bios come prima?
<cristian_c> già
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere il modulo ehci-hcd
<diegooo> mmmm... non facile...
<cristian_c> che controlla le porte
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970446
<diegooo> provo le altre porte, ma e un tentativo gia fatto
<diegooo> cristian questo link e per me?
<cristian_c> è un link che stavo leggendo sul tuo problema
<cristian_c> diegooo, dovresti provare anche con la live
<diegooo> ho provato le altre porte e non funziona...
<cristian_c> ma forse è il bioso il problema, come hai detto
<cristian_c> *bios
<diegooo> cosa vuol dire che dovei provare anche con live?
<cristian_c> ne hai due 2.0 e le altre 1.0
<cristian_c> usi la pendrive
<cristian_c> il sistema non installato
<cristian_c> 1live
<cristian_c> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<diegooo> una volta che avvio il live?
<diegooo> che faccio?
<cristian_c> diegooo, provi il sistema live e il lettore
<cristian_c> diegooo, comunque se è il bios, ti darà problemi anche lì
<diegooo> ok provo
<diegooo> se e il bios...provo a rististearlo come prima..
<cristian_c> esatto
<diegooo> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> sì, ci sarà qualche impostazione relativa alle porte usb sballata
<diegooo> se hai un sito con delle informazioni sulla gestione del bios e le impostazione delle porte usb, ci do un occiata
<Guest57640> ragazzi cosa succede ad ubuntu-tweak? Avete provato ad avviarlo?
<cristian_c> diegooo, anche se l'avessi non potrei postarlo su questo chan, perché è una risorsa esterna a ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest57640, ubuntu tweak non è presente nei repo
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest57640
<ubot-it> Guest57640: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest57640> se lo lancio ottengo un avvertimento come se fosse stato "stoppato"..
<diegooo> ok grazie allora alla prossima....
<Guest57640> anche per quanto riguarda wine devo chiedere in ubuntu-it-chat?
<cristian_c> Guest57640, dipende, per l'uso di wine no, ma per l'installazione dei programmi di win sì
<Guest57640> cristian_c, ho installato wine ma non la gui
<Guest57640> quindi funziona solo a riga di comando
<cristian_c> Guest57640, è uguale, puoi chiedere supporto lo stesso qui
<Guest57640> volevo sapere cosa ho dimenticato
<cristian_c> comunque adesso devo scappare, ma ci sono tanti altri utenti qui in chan
<pitzalone> buonasera, qualcuno che vuole darmi una mano a provare ad installare un touch screen?
<Guest57640> ragazzi come installo wine con interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> !wine | Guest57640
<ubot-it> Guest57640: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> pitzalone, uhm, purtoppo non ho il tempo ma sarebbe stato bello (geek mode :D )
<butteryknave86> stavo aggiornando a quantal ma si è bloccato anche se l'orario va e anche il touchpad mi dite come fare per sbloccarlo??
<butteryknave86> e rispondete!!
<Guest57640> ragazzi siccome pare che hanno chiuso ubuntu-tweak conoscete qualche software per pulizia simile?
<butteryknave86> stavo aggiornando a quantal ma si è bloccato anche se l'orario va e anche il touchpad mi dite come fare per sbloccarlo??	
<hallino1> Sei sicuro Guest57640 ? A me continua a funzionare
<Guest57640> hallino1, mmm certo che sono sicuro
<hallino1> L'ho appena avviato e funziona tranquillamente Guest57640
<Guest57640> ho provato anche a reinstallarlo ma quando lo lancio appare un avviso come se fosse stato bloccato
<Guest57640> informati un po'
<Guest57640> comunque altri software del genere?
<user_> ciao
<hallino1> Guest57640, fallo partire da terminale e vedi che errore ti da no?
<user_> chi fornisce aiuto
<Guest57640> user_, chiunque
<user_> sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma ancora non mi sono chiari alcuni concetti
<Guest57640> spara!
<user_> mi sono letto le varie documentazioni
<user_> ma volevo capire una cosa
<Guest57640> cosa?
<user_> normalmente come si procede quando uno deve installare ubuntu accanto a windows
<user_> si deve creare una nuova partizione
<user_> a forza
<ic3d> quit
<ic3d> (era una prova!)
<ic3d> ciao!
<Danilo55> ciao!
<danilo22> :) save a tutti.
<Danilo55> quando avvio la live cd di ubuntu 12.10, mi viene mostrato questo ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1292517/ ) errore, ma poi si avvia correttamente. posso fidarmi ad installarla? secondo il controllo integrità, il disco è OK.
<cartix> salve! ho scaricato un pacchetto debian , come lo installo? Sono nuovo con linux...  grazie
<DD3my> cartix, se il formato del paccheto è .deb devi fare doppio clic sul pacchetto
<DD3my> e si avvierà l ubuntu software center
<DD3my> dove dovrai in seguito inserire la password di amministratore
<DD3my> e verrà installato il pacchetto
<cartix> non mi capita proprio cosi'...
<cartix> quando si apre il soft center mi dice file non trovato...
<cartix> dopo il doppio click sul pacchetto
<DD3my> che pacchetto è?
<cartix> un attimo....
<cartix> indicator-brightness-0.0.2_all.deb
<DD3my> cartix, hai ubuntu 11.04
<DD3my> ?
<cartix> si
<cartix> no scusa    12.04
<DD3my> cartix, missà che per la 12 non c'è
<DD3my> forse per quello che non ti trova il pacchetto
<cartix> ho capito
<DD3my> guarda qui
<DD3my> http://codevanrohde.nl/wordpress/?p=128
<cartix> e questo e' cosi' per tutti i pacchetti che mi dice file non trovato? perche' mi fa lo stesso scherzo anche con altri pacchetti
<cartix> aspetto tua risposta e poi leggo
<cartix> il link
<DD3my> mm cioè lo fa anche con altri pacchetti.. tipo?
<cartix> google earth
<DD3my> apri il software center e cercalo da li
<DD3my> per vedere
<cartix> non c'e'
<cartix> !?
<DD3my> cartix,  ora non sono sicuro che esista google earth
<DD3my> per linux
<cartix> si e' sicuro
<cartix> google earth ti porta alla pagina dove c'e' da scaricare il pacchetto debian
<pitzalone> ciao.  perchè  su gestore aggiornamenti non mi esce ancora l'aggiornamento'
<DD3my> cartix, e se scarichi il pacchetto .deb non te lo trova nell ubuntu software?
<DD3my> mi sembra strano
<pitzalone> DD3my: cioè?
<DD3my> pitzalone, il messaggio era per cartix
<DD3my> comunque se vuoi fare l aggiornamento del sistema
<DD3my> lo puoi fare tranquillamente dal terminale
<pitzalone> DD3my:  dammi il comando
<cartix> no
<DD3my> pitzalone, fatti un backup prima di fare l avanzamento
<DD3my> pitzalone, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/installing-upgrading.html
<DD3my> ecco
<cartix> cmq , DD3my , con il gestore synaptic , come faccio a "dirgli" installa QUEL pacchetto che è Li' , si capisce la domanda ? ... :-)
<DD3my> cartix, fai prima ad aprire il terminale e scrivere "sudo apt-get install nome-pacchetto"
<cartix> il nome pacchetto è tutto cio' che c'è prima di .deb  , vero ?
<DD3my> cartix, non sempre
<DD3my> pero prova
<DD3my> al massimo ti da un errore
<cartix> ooook , d'accordo e ti ringrazio , adesso vado a litigare con il terminale :-)  di nuovo grazie e alle prossime
<DD3my> cartix, figurati
<cartix> se ti rivedo da queste parti ti faccio sapere , ciao
<DD3my> cartix, va bene, io sono sempre qui :)
<cartix> ;-)
<pitzalone> ciao. ma posso avanzare la kernel
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> dopo torno
<naxil> ciao
<massy> ciao
<massy> ciao
<user> ciao
<user> c'è qualcuno che può fornire aiuto
<massy> ciao user, scrivi il tuo problema e aspetta la risposta
<user> allora avevo già parlato oggi e mi avevano detto di leggermi le guide
<user> sto cercando di installare ubuntu
<massy> si
<user> e non so come partizionare
<user> adesso se c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare passo passo
<user> così lo installo
<nannes> !partizionamento | user
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<nannes> !partizioni | user
<ubot-it> user: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<nannes> !gparted | user
<ubot-it> user: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<user> l'ho già letto
<nannes> Allora non hai bisogno d'altro.
<user> siccome devo installarlo accanto a windows
<massy> allora quando installi ubuntu, al mmomento di partizionare ti chiede: 1- di affiancare ubuntu al sistema che hai gia installato creando un boot loader, 2- eliminare quello esistente e installare completamente ubuntu
<nannes> Al max chiedi quando hai dubbi
<massy> ciao nannes
<nannes> ciao m
<user> per non perdere i file
<user> non so come devo fare
<user> a fare la partizione con gparted
<massy> user il consiglio che ti posso dare per evitare casini, è installarti virtualbox e provare a installarlo in virtualizzazione
<user> no lo devo mettere sul computer
<xanScale> salve a tutti, ho un problema spinoso. da quello che ho capito la mia sk madre non fa il boot da usb (con tutto che sia una sk madre recente), cè un modo alternativo per bootare da usb? tramite grub o altro?
<Guest41817> ragazzi come faccio una bella pulizia del sistema?
<nannes> xanScale: Ci sarebbe, ma è piuttosto lunghetto
<nannes> xanScale: fai prima ad usare il cd o il dvd
<nannes> Guest41817: pulizia in che senso?
<Guest41817> tipo ubuntu-tweak
<Guest41817> pulizia del sistema intendo
<xanScale> nannes lunghetto quanto?
<nannes> beh la parola "Pulizia" deve presupponere un oggetto
<nannes> Guest41817: da COSA vuoi pulire il sistema?
<Guest41817> nannes, oddio tipo la pulizia di ubuntu-tweak
<Guest41817> come spiegare
<nannes> *presupporre* sorry, errori serali :P
<Guest41817> ho installato bleachbit ma non è il massimo, ubuntu-tweak pare l'abbiano bloccato
<nannes> Guest41817: beh ubuntu tweak cancella solo i pacchetti in cache e le vecchie liste
<nannes> Guest41817: si può fare con un comando
<nannes> anzi un paio
<massy> guest41817: apri terminale e dgt sudo apt-get autoremove (così facendo elimini tutte le dipendenze inutili)
<nannes> sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean
<nannes> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<nannes> Guest41817: lanci questi qui ^^ ed è fatta
<massy> anche nannes, ma io ho provato autoremove e funziona anche con quello
<nannes> Se vuoi possiamo anche togliere i logs Guest41817
<nannes> massy: son cose diverse
<Guest41817> nannes, come?
<nannes> Guest41817: In ogni caso, con linux non hai da preoccuparti di pulizie varie come facevi con windows
<Guest41817> ah si?
<nannes> Dovresti "fartela semplice" make it simple
<nannes> Guest41817: Sì, se proprio vuoi essere puntiglioso, fai da terminale i due comandi che ti ho scritto qui in alto ^^
<Guest41817> però ora ti posto cosa è uscito
<Guest41817> nannes, guarda un po' http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1293085/
<nannes> Guest41817: hai dimenticato questo?  sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean
<Guest41817> nannes, aptitude mi dice comendo non trovato
<Guest41817> lo sto installando
<Guest41817> nannes, qual'è la differenza fra apt-get e aptitude?
<nannes> Guest41817: They are supposed to do the same thing, but in different ways
<Guest41817> nannes, e cioè?
<nannes> Aptitude is quite better because of a few features apt-get cannot even dream
<Guest41817> parla in italiano
<nannes> usa google translate ;)
<xanScale> ho trovato questa guida, ma credo contenga comandi ormai datati, qualcuno conosce GRUB e puo aiutarmi? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<nannes> xanScale: Devi innanzitutto aggiungere a grub il modulo necessario a riconoscere i dispositivi usb (ora non ricordo il nome)
<xanScale> puoi darmi una mano?
<xanScale> io ho fatto "root" da dentro la shell di grub ma mi ha detto comando non trovato
<xanScale> è normale?
<nannes> mamma mia ma sempre io mi trovo i pesi peggiori .. lol
<xanScale> inoltre mi sembra che questo file "/boot/grub/menu.lst" non ce l'ho
<nannes> xanScale: ti ho detto che è un'avventura, se ti piace linux ecc ecc devi provarci da solo
<nannes> xanScale: beh quella guida è vecchia, ora c'è grub.cfg
<xanScale> si certo, uso linux dal 2006 e conosco la shell bash. solo che non mi sono mai addentrato a configurare grub.
<nannes> xanScale: anzi, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, al tuo posto controllerei quale versione di GRUB è installata nel sistema
<xanScale> sul pc ho ubuntu 12.04
<xanScale> con la sua versione di grub
<xanScale> credo 1.99
<xanScale> ho 8 pc con sopra ubuntu, e su 7 funziona il boot from usb, devo masterizzare un cd solo per un pc
<xanScale> ed ora che la iso ha superato i 700 mb non mi va di sprecare un dvd
<nannes> xanScale: beh, dopo aver sentito questo .. confermo la mia decisione di lasciarti far da solo
<nannes> azz un dvd che al giorno d'oggi costa 29 cent
<nannes> lol
<xanScale> è una questione di principio
<xanScale> e poi questa volta vorrei fare un po di prove con le varie derivate
<xanScale> e poi comunque è una cosa nuova che imparo
<nannes> beh allora arrangiati ;)
<xanScale> si certo, sai dove posso trovare una guida alla configurazione di grub?
<dod> sito ufficiale di grub?
<dod> in parte riportata su quello di ubuntu in italiano
<dod> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bigo72> Ubuntu One su Mac spacca!
<umat> hello
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-21
<Padrinino> Salve.
<Padrinino> C' è nessuno ad aiutarmi?
<Padrinino> C' è nessuno???
<Padrinino> Ho risolto già LOL... Alla prossima ;)
<al2> ciao a tutti. ho un grosso problema. ubuntu mi crea una directory di lettura aggiungendo il trattino basso al nome della partizione. cosa significa?
<al2> ciao a tutti. sto avendo uno strano problema. in pratica mi viene creata una partizione doppia nel quale vanno a salvarsi dei file. La partizione doppia ha lo stesso nome della partizione originale ma è seguito da un simbolo "_" attaccato al nome. Es. Dati ha la partizione gemella Dati_
<cristian_c> al2, uhm, mi è nuova questa
<al2> cristian_c, è assurdo... mi crea questa "copia" della partizione e mi crea anche la partizione originaria. se non mi accorgo della cosa perdo definitivamente i dati
<cristian_c> al2, quindiappena crei la partizione in gparted, ne viene creata contemporaneamente una gemella?
<al2> cristian_c, no, utilizzo lubuntu da molti mesi, ma da qualche giorno è spuntata questa anomalia. da gparted vedo chiaramente solo la partizione principale "dati"
<al2> quando però viene montata dal sistema operativo, viene montata Dati_
<cristian_c> al2, ah, ok
<cristian_c> al2, potrebbe essere un problema di pcmanfm
<cristian_c> al2, ma si creano anche dei file gemelli?
<cristian_c> al2, tipo: copio un file sulla partizione, contemporaneamente appare anche nell'altra
<al2> cristian_c, no, non si creano file gemelli. ma è come se avessi due partizioni separate e diverse. inoltre il problema lo vedo anche con thunar o nautilus
<cristian_c> al2, quindi hai installato anche altri de?
<al2> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> al2, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> con il disco relativo alla partizione collegato
<cristian_c> al2, dove risiede la partizione?
<al2> sda7
<al2> c'è anche un altro problema... la partizione di swap si invalida. diventa spazio vuoto...stranissimo
<cristian_c> al2, l'ultima cosa che hai scritto accade su gparted?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | al2
<ubot-it> al2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<al2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294211/
<cristian_c> al2, posta anche: ls -l /media/
<al2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294216/
<al2> bravo l'hai trovato!
<al2> ma che significa?
<al2> perchè me la crea così
<cristian_c> al2, interessante la diversità dei permessi
<cristian_c> al2, Dati_ sembra proprietà esclusiva di root
<cristian_c> ho detto una stupidaggine
<cristian_c> solo del tuo utente
<al2> cristian_c, riesci per caso a capire perchè si comporta così? non l'ho mai vista questa particolarità... ma pè pericolosa
<cristian_c> al2, uhm, un modo ci sarebbe per poter capire qualcosa, anche perché googlando non trovo nulla in merito
<cristian_c> al2, smonta la partizione e rimontala
<cristian_c> al2, e dopo digita immediatamente: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> così vediamo cosa logga
<al2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294228/
<al2> non ci sto capendo più nulla.
<al2> monto Dati e viene montato Dati_
<cristian_c> al2, ma sr non è il masterizzatore?
<cristian_c> al2, sicuro di averla smontata?
<al2> cristian_c, si certo che l'ho smontata. rifaccio
<cristian_c> vai
<cristian_c> appaiono delle righe relative a qualche cd
<al2> cristian_c, appare sempre la stessa cosa riferita a sr
<al2> di sda7 niente
<cristian_c> posta comunque
<al2> credi che reinstallando tutto risolvo?
<cristian_c> voglio vedere il tempo
<cristian_c> al2, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<al2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294234/
<al2> cristian_c, no, nulla di particolare
<al2> a parte sincronizzare gmail con thunderbird
<al2> e aggiornare pcmanfm alla versione 1.0
<Guest80581> raga come monto un'immagine iso?
<cristian_c> al2, beh
<cristian_c> al2, non esce niente sul dmesg
<al2> cristian_c, già
<cristian_c> al2, non è stata una grande mossa aggiornare pcmanfm, dipende da come l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> al2, un qualche log ci dev'essere
<cristian_c> al2, intanto posta: cat /etc/fstab
<al2> cristian_c, l'ho fatto da un repo esterno.
<cristian_c> al2, mmmhhh
<cristian_c> al2, i repo esterni sono come il veleno in certi casi
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294242/
<al2> cristian_c, .... lo sto capendo solo adesso...
<cristian_c> al2, anche perché nel repo non ci sarà solo pcmanfm, ma anche altri pacchetti
<cristian_c> al2, il problema è iniziato dopo l'installazione di quel repo?
<al2> cristian_c, no, il problema sussisteva anche prima
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> al2, vediamo anche la tua lista di repository
<Guest80581> un aiutino?
<cristian_c> al2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest80581
<ubot-it> Guest80581: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest80581> cristian_c, l'ho fatta poco fa
<cristian_c> Guest80581, comunque ho letto adeso :D
<cristian_c> *adesso
<Guest80581> chiedevo come posso montare un file iso?
<Guest80581> ok
<cristian_c> Guest80581, che tipo di immagine è?
<cristian_c> una distro?
<Guest80581> iso
<cristian_c> sì, lo so
<Guest80581> no veramente un gioco
<Guest80581> l'ho scaricato come iso
<al2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294249/
<Guest80581> vorrei vedere il contenuto invece di masterizzarlo
<al2> cristian_c, forse sono "tantini"....
<al2> Guest80581, usa acetone iso
<cristian_c> al2, ho visto il fstab
<cristian_c> al2, ho visto una cosa interessante sulla swap
<Guest80581> le guide suggerisconogmountiso
<al2> cristian_c, ma la swap neanche ce l'ho! nel senso che l'ho creata ma il sistema la "invalida". anche se vado a
<al2> ripristinare il tutto, il sistema la invalida nuovamente
<al2> la fa diventare spazio vuoto
<al2> Guest80581, io con acetone iso faccio tutto in maniera semplicissima
<al2> guardo nelle iso, monto le iso... le smonto...
<cristian_c> al2, come immaginavo, hai un sacco di schifezze installate
<al2> gmountiso non lo conosco
<cristian_c> al2, ti sei giocato completamente il sistema con tutti quei repo
<al2> cristian_c, ?? ho aggiunto i repo dei programmi che desidero si aggiornino da soli...
<cristian_c> al2, una bella reinstallazione con /home separata e passa la paura
<al2> all'ultima versione installata
<al2> cristian_c, cos'è la home separata?
<cristian_c> al2, ma hai visto il tipo di repository e cosa c'à dentro, nonché le release
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> al2, è molto comodo la partizione home separata, puoi controllare se c'è in gparted
<cristian_c> al2, cioè la home risiede su una propria partizione
<cristian_c> *comoda
<al2> e a che serve?
<cristian_c> al2, ad esempio se reinstalli ubuntu
<cristian_c> al2, mantieni la tua partizione con i dati e reinstalli soltanto la root con i programmi
<cristian_c> al2, è molto semplice come concetto
<al2> ahhhh ho capito. si cristian_c il mio disco è esattamente organizzato in questo modp
<al2> modo
<cristian_c> al2, comunque credo tu abbia superato il record di ppa
<al2> cristian_c, intendevi una partizione dedicata per il so
<cristian_c> al2, no
<cristian_c> al2, linux è diviso in / e /home
<cristian_c> asp
<al2> si
<al2> credevo la /home stesse dentro /
<al2> cioè che / fosse la root e che /home fosse la directory utente .... ma che sta dentro la /
<cristian_c> al2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> al2, infatti se non la fai separata la /home è dentro la partizione /
<cristian_c> al2, infatti con la home separata hai la partizione utente a se stante
<cristian_c> sempre dentro /, ma in un settore del disco tutto suo
<cristian_c> invece che mischiata
<al2> capito, ma che benefici comporta?
<al2> se devo reinstallare tutto devo comunque riscrivere entrambe le partizioni no?
<al2> non posso certo mantenere la mia home
<al2> e reinstallare solo una parte del so
<al2> qui dice di si
<cristian_c> al2, no
<cristian_c> al2, sì che puoi
<cristian_c> al2, è questa l'utilità
<cristian_c> al2, formatti solo le partizion che vuoi
<cristian_c> *partizioni
<akis24> buongiorno
<al2> cristian quanto dev'essere grande la partizione per la home in gb?
<al2> buongiorno akis24
<cristian_c> al2, comunque io eviterei in futuro di incasinare nuovamente il sistema
<cristian_c> al2, come quella di prima, uguale
<cristian_c> al2, e comunque puoi spostarla anche adesso
<cristian_c> !home
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home'
<cristian_c> lol
<al2> cristian_c, ma se voglio programmi non previsti da lubuntu o che comunque hanno sui repo ufficiali versioni vecchie come devo installarle?
<al2> dai repo esterni non c'è altro modo
<cristian_c> al2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SpostareHomePartizioneSeparata
<cristian_c> al2, ci sono scritti anche i vantaggi nella pagina
<cristian_c> al2, se hai questa tendenza, ubuntu non fa per te
<cristian_c> al2, ti serve un altro tipo di distro
<cristian_c> al2, ti consiglio debian testing, io la uso
<cristian_c> al momento whheezy
<cristian_c> *wheezy
<cristian_c> oppure la unstable
<al2> ma debian non ha problemi di driver?
<al2> in alcuni casi su alcuni pc non riesco a farla girare correttamente. monto ubuntu e va che è un piacere. hardware riconosciuto...
<al2> subito
<cristian_c> al2, in che senso?
<al2> usi wheezy? come funziona?
<cristian_c> io ho installato da minimale
<al2> nel senso che alcune schede video in debian non vengono riconosciute
<cristian_c> quindi ho dovuto faticare
<cristian_c> però solitamente la versione completa ha tutto
<cristian_c> al2, che tipo di hardware?
<_matteo> cristian che significa: mount: warning: /home/matteo/Scrivania/iso/ seems to be mounted read-only.?
<al2> anche hardware recente tipo 1 anno...
<cristian_c> al2, l'hai mai provata debian
<al2> _matteo, che è montata in sola lettura
<al2> cristian_c, l'ho montata, la versione 6 e sono scappato
<cristian_c> _matteo, spiega il contesto
<cristian_c> squeeze
<cristian_c> al2, era la stable?
<al2> cristian_c, era la stable ma nn trovava i driver delle schede video
<_matteo> cristian_c, ti ho gia detto che devo montare un file iso ma ottengo il seguente errore
<_matteo> che faccio per montarla con tutti i permessi?
<al2> cristian_c, e non ha molto senso visto che ubuntu è basata su debian. per cui io pensavo avesse dentro gli stessi driver....
<cristian_c> al2, la stable ha software vecchio, non aggiornato
<al2> _matteo con COSA stai montando quella iso?
<cristian_c> al2, la testing invece aggiorna continualmente i software, è quello che fa per te
<cristian_c> al2, quindi aggiorna anche il kernel
<al2> cristian_c, ma da dove si scarica la squweeze? io sul sito di debian trovo solo la 6
<cristian_c> _matteo, ah, eri tu guest
<al2> cristian....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr aggiornare il kernel!!!! aiuto!!!! la vedo come una cosa delicata e complicata....ergo farò casini!
<cristian_c> al2, è il sistema dei rilasci che cambia
<cristian_c> al2, ubuntu ha rilasci semestrali, non ha bisogno di ppa
<cristian_c> al2, la squeeze è la 6
<cristian_c> al2, tu devi scaricare wheezy
<cristian_c> al2, il kernel è un pacchetto come gli altri, te lo aggiorna anche ubuntu
<cristian_c> al2, anzi ubuntu te lo aggiorna spesso e volentieri, più degli altri pacchetti
<al2> cristian non c'è squezee per intelx64?
<cristian_c> al2, ma lascia perdere squeeze, non è una rolling
<dod> amd64 devi mettere
<cristian_c> al2, wheezy lo è
<al2> cristian_c, amd pure se ho un processore intel?
<cristian_c> al2, ovvio
<cristian_c> al2, io l'ho usata anche su intel
<_matteo> al2, ho provato a montarla sia da terminale con mount, sia con Gmountiso ma entrambi mi danno quel messaggio
<cristian_c> mi dava problemi con ati, ma era una minimale
<cristian_c> _matteo, al2 ti ha consigliato acetoneiso
<dod> prendi squeeze per amd64. in debian i repository non sono le file sources.list. una volta installata ti procuri i ppa di wheezy e aggiorni a wheezy.
<cristian_c> dod, lol
<dod> nel file sources.list*
<_matteo> cristian_c, ma a parte i programmi non c'è altra soluzione? sicuramente mi darà lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> dod, ma non si fa prima a installare wheezy direttamente? :)
<cristian_c> _matteo, prova
<al2> _matteo, acetone iso monta le iso e fa tutto lui. non dovrebbe darti alcun errore
<dod> anche ma della stable trova subito l'iso anche di versioni con desktop compreso.
<_matteo> anche gmountiso fa tutto lui
<cristian_c> _matteo, basta provare, non capisco la tua paura
<dod> al2 debian non comprende nessun firmware proprietario. quindi per mp3 dvd, wifi, vga te la devi poi aggiustare mettendoci tu i pacchetti e le dipendenze.
<al2> _matteo con linux devi provare senza preoccuparti...io sto imparando così
<_matteo> al2, ok come si chiama il programma?
<dod> ovvero e' preferibile a ubuntu solo se cerchi piu' stabilita'.
<al2> acetoneiso
<al2> dod, io uso lubuntu
<_matteo> ok
<cristian_c> dod, ci sono i repo nonfree
<al2> dod, cerco reattività, velocità, stabilità...
<al2> ma ho cpaito che i repo non ufficiali mi hanno creato problemi
<cristian_c> al2, tu ti preoccupi anche troppo poc, visti i tuoi ppa :D
<al2> cristian_c, hai ragione!!! :-P
<cristian_c> dod, insomma, non è che sid sia proprio stabile :D
<dod> sid non e' testing
<cristian_c> è experimental
<cristian_c> dod, testing è una via di mezzo
<al2> grazie di tutto ragazzi. reinstallo ex novo con una partizione home separata. ma non ho capito a quanto la devo dimensionare
<dod> appunto
<al2> che ne so 2 gb 8 gb
<cristian_c> dod, è abbastanza stabile, ma aggiorna i pacchetti
<dod> al2 spazio complessivo?
<cristian_c> dod, lui vuole i pacchetti sempre aggiornati, per questo usava una montagna di ppa in ubuntu
<dod> e ram quanta ne hai?
<al2> ram 3 gb
<al2> diciamo 80 gb di spazio complessivo per il so
<al2> cristian_c, ma perchè il sistema vi invalida la partizione di swap?
<cristian_c> al2, guarda quanto ti occupa adesso la partizione e la fai più grande
<cristian_c> al2, infatti nel tuo etc/fstab ho visto delle cose strane
<dod> 15gb root 6gb swap, 59gb home.
<cristian_c> proprio in merito alla swap
<al2> cristian_c, attualmente la partizione è piena per 20 gb su un totale di 80
<cristian_c> al2, come dice dod, ma poi dipende dai propri gusti e necessità
<_matteo> al2, scusa ma acetone iso dove lo trovo nelle applicazioni?
<al2> dod root così poca?
<cristian_c> falla di 60 GB
<dod> al2 quanti programmi usi?
<cristian_c> _matteo, cerca nel software center
<al2> _matteo, sudo apt-get install acetoneiso
<al2> nel terminale
<dod> comunque una root di 15 e' abbondante. se vuoi strafare la fai di 20.
<cristian_c> quindi 20 + 60
<al2> dod quindi i programmi non finiscono nella root ma nella home
<_matteo> al2, lo ho installato ma non c'è nelle applicazioni
<cristian_c> considerando anche la swap
<cristian_c> _matteo, lancialo da terminale
<dod> al2 gli eseguibili nella root e configurazioni e il resto in home.
<_matteo> l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> _matteo, oppure guarda nella dash
<Diavoletto82> Ciao Ragazzi!
<al2> swap 6gb va bene?
<_matteo> in audio e video: uso lubuntu
<cristian_c> al2, esagerato
<dod> tranne alcuni programmi, in particolare certi giochi, che piazzano le configurazioni in root e tolgono molto spazio ma sono pochi. e di solito sono i giochi.
<cristian_c> al2, swap 3 gb è anche troppo
<al2> cristian_c, pensavo dovesse essere il doppio della ram
<cristian_c> forse quanto la ram se usi l'ibernazione
<_matteo> al2, e cristian_c come sospettavo stesso problema
<cristian_c> il doppio no
<dod> se vuole usare sospensione e ibernazione deve essere doppia della ram
<al2> _matteo che iso è
<cristian_c> dod, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> dod, perché doppia
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e non uguale
<_matteo> al2, l'ho detto è un gioco
<al2> _matteo, che gioco
<_matteo> che dovrei emulare con wine
<_matteo> ballance
<dod> suppongo ne usi una parte per creare l'immagine da ripristinare e l'altra per piazzarcela.
<cristian_c> _matteo, ma non fai prima a usare il cd
<cristian_c> ?
<dod> cosi' quando ripigi il tasto si risveglia come lo avevi lasciato.
<al2> _matteo, può anche essere che l'immagine non sia pulita
<_matteo> cristian_c, cioè.. come?
<cristian_c> dod, non lo sapevo, grazie
<cristian_c> dod, ma allora vengono delle swap mostruose in dimensione :O
<cristian_c> _matteo, prendi il cd del gioco
<cristian_c> _matteo, e lo fai partire da lì
<dod> cristian_c solo da quando i pc hanno quantita' di ram mostruose.
<_matteo> cristian_c, ho scaricato la iso
<cristian_c> cioè lo monti da lì
<_matteo> devo masterizzarlo?
<cristian_c> _matteo, qui dice che il supprto è su cd-rom
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballance
<_matteo> cristian_c, e quindi che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> che è strano che distribuiscano le iso del gioco
<cristian_c> dovresti avere il cd-rom
<_matteo> ho trovato il torrent
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dubito che venga distribuito su torrent
<cristian_c> !warez | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato voce del bot
<cristian_c> in ogni caso il supporto non c'è in questo canale
<_matteo> cristian_c, grazie questo lo so la mia domanda era un'altra infatti
<cristian_c> quindi non domandare in merito all'apertura di questa iso
<cristian_c> usa altri canali
<cristian_c> ed escludi anche ubuntu-it-chat
<_matteo> cristian_c, ma scusa invece di tante chiacchiere non potevi dirmelo prima?
<_matteo> scusate e grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> puoi chiedere su tutto il resto
<cristian_c> bastava leggere il topic del canale
<cristian_c> _matteo, e poi io do per scontato che l'iso legalmente scaricata
<cristian_c> *sia
<_Kalce_> buongiorno a tutti
<dod> benvenuto _Kalce_
<_Kalce_> uso la 12.04 ma non mi è completamente chiaro come si installa un file  .tar.gz
<cristian_c> !installazione | _Kalce_
<ubot-it> _Kalce_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> !sorgenti | _Kalce_
<ubot-it> _Kalce_: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<_Kalce_> cristian_c  : grazie
<_Kalce_> ubot-it : grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<_Kalce_> saluti a tutti siete sempre molto utili....
<Dario_> ciao
<Dario_> ho un grosso problema
<Dario_> non ho cd
<Dario_> e voglio installare ubuntu da pen drive usb
<Dario_> terminata l'installazione
<Dario_> su HDD non c'è nulla
<Dario_> e nel boot compare uno strano boot chiamato ubuntu
<Dario_> accidenti!!
<Dario_> help!!
<enzotib> giorno
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> una domanda ma non è possibile da ff avere la traduzione automatica nelle pag web come fa crhome da windows?
<massy> giorno e buona domenica
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, penso di sì
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, con un'estensione
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c, quale e dove?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, uhm, l'avevo vista da qualche parte forse
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, prova  a cercare sul sito degli add-on
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, cerca Google Translator for Firefox
<skricciolo1981> enzotib,  su google?
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, sì
<enzotib> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/latest/46308/addon-46308-latest.xpi?src=dp-btn-primary
<skricciolo1981> enzotib fatto grazie
<skricciolo1981> pero se non selezioni il testo non va :(
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, guarda nelle opzioni dell'estensione, forse si può modificare qualcosa
<skricciolo1981> anche se nelle preferenze spunti "intera pagina":(
<matteo> cristian_c, sei li?
<Guest51565> ho installato acetoneiso e sembra ok
<Guest51565> ma se provo a montare delle immagini mi da sempre la prima...
<cristian_c> matteo, sono qui e anche lì
<Guest51565> bravo
<Guest51565> spero di essermi spiegato
<Guest51565> come mai succede questo?
<cristian_c> matteo_, in che senso sempre la prima?
<matteo__> cioè ho montato un'immagine e ok
<matteo__> monto una seconda (dopo aver smontato la prima)
<matteo__> ma mi visualizza sempre la prima
<cristian_c> matteo_, e se inverti le immagini?
<matteo__> qualsiasi immagine provo mi visualizza sempre la stessa mannaja
<cristian_c> matteo_, cioè se la seconda diventa la prima e la prima diventa la seconda, cambia qualcosa?
<matteo__> no purtroppo
<matteo__> visualizza sempre la prima che ho provato
<cristian_c> matteo_ quindi la iso che usi per prima è indiffenrente
<cristian_c> *indifferente
<matteo__> gia
<matteo__> come mai succede così?
<nannes> cristian_c: Hai presente il casino che avete fatto prima con al2 ?
<nannes> per il doppio nome della partizione
<matteo__> nannes, scusami conosci per caso acetone iso?
<cristian_c> nannes, dimmi
<nannes> già sentito matteo__
<cristian_c> nannes, ora casino...
<matteo__> nannes, hai letto quello che ho scritto su?
<cristian_c> nannes, qual'era la soluzione?
<nannes> beh aveve scritto righe e righe xD  non farmi contare il tempo che c'eravate cristian_c
<cristian_c> nannes, c'erano altri cnsigli
<cristian_c> *consigli
<cristian_c> nannes, ma qual'era la soluzione?
<cristian_c> nannes, gli ho consigliato di installare wheezy dato che aveva il record mondiale di ppa
<cristian_c> nannes, e poi tantissime cose non le sapeva di ubuntu
<nannes> cristian_c: Quello può succedere quando lui monta una partizione da un certo utente, poi va in un altro utente che non può visualizzarla, allora smonta e la rimonta da lì
<nannes> così la cartella vecchia di mount rimane, e il secondo utente è costretto a farne un'altra con _ alla fine.
<cristian_c> nannes, a me ha detto che gliela creava contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> ah
<nannes> Niente duplicazioni di filez o cartelle interne o problemi coi dati
<cristian_c> infatti non duplicava
<nannes> solo una cartella (vuota) in più, che va cancellata XD
<cristian_c> ok
<superrobyy> ciao a tutti
<nannes> scusa matteo__
<nannes> ma a che ti serve acetone iso^?
<nannes> non dico "a cosa serve il programma" , ma cosa vuoi farci tu
<cristian_c> nannes, deve aprire una iso di un gioco
<nannes> per farci cosa?
<cristian_c> boh :D
<nannes> se mi risponde magari gli dico come fare
<nannes> ma non sembra interessato XD
<superrobyy> qualcosa sa perche' il sistema mi dice la dimensione "sbagliata" su ogni file?
<matteo__> nannes, eccomi scusa
<cristian_c> superrobyy, magari è una dimensione approssimata
<cristian_c> come sulle partizioni
<matteo__> vorrei provare a giocare su alcuni giochi e mi sono scaricato le iso
<superrobyy> 285,8 MB (285769875 byte)
<superrobyy> e' sbagliato in MB
<matteo__> per non masterizzarle ho pensato di montarle tutto qui
<nannes> matteo__: ma sai bene che su ubuntu non girano i giochi per windows, vero?
<cristian_c> superrobyy, invece è giusto
<matteo__> si ma ho provato wine
<superrobyy> no 1024kb sono 1MB
<matteo__> e pare che funzioni
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> matteo__: vabè in ogni caso per montare le iso su linux non serve a nulla acetoneISO
<cristian_c> superrobyy, è un valore approssimato
<matteo__> solo che ad un certo punto dell'installazione mi chiede il cd
<nannes> Basta usare il comando  "mount"
<matteo__> ho provato anche da terminale
<matteo__> ma mi da un errore
<cristian_c> nannes, acetoneiso le apre (al contrario di gmountiso)
<matteo__> pare che monti l'immagine in sola lettura
<cristian_c> matteo_, il problema è che è warez
<cristian_c> giustamente chiede il cd
<cristian_c> come avevo detto io -,-'
<nannes> beh matteo__ guarda che anche i dvd quando li inserisci nel lettore sono in sola lettura
<nannes> LOL
<matteo__> nannes, come dovrei fare allora?
<superrobyy> si ma al posto di segnarmi 272MB mi segna 285mb e' sbagliato di tanto
<superrobyy> e piu' aumentano le dimensioni e piu' la differenza fra dimensione giusta e sbaglaita aumenta
<nannes> !warez | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<nannes> !topic | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<matteo__> nannes
<matteo__> ti chiedevo come è la sintassi di mount
<matteo__> lo so che non è argomento
<cristian_c> superrobyy, ah, allora sì
<cristian_c> nannes, pensavo che a te non dava fastidio il warez :D
<superrobyy> perche' evidentemente il sistema considera 1000KB come 1MB
<cristian_c> nannes, lui vuole sapere come montare le iso in generale XD
<cristian_c> a prescindere se è legale o no
<matteo__> cristian_c, vabbe tranquillo cerco su google oppure scrivo sul forum
<cristian_c> matteo_, penso che sul forum avrai vita breve con tale richiesta
<cristian_c> sono ancora più restrittivi
<nannes> matteo__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mount+ISO+image+linux
<matteo__> cristian_c, male! Allora chi è nuovo di ubuntu come me che fa? Torna a windozz?
<matteo__> per non avere problemi?
<matteo__> me la vedo da solo
<cristian_c> matteo_, ci sono un sacco di forum e chat dove è permesso
<cristian_c> diciamo che sul canale ufficiale non vogliono avere problemi
<matteo__> cristian_c, va bene
<cristian_c> perché magari ti chiudono il canale o il forum fine OT :)
<cristian_c> quindi google è tuo amico
<superrobyy> cristian_c quindi non sai come risolvere il problema della dimensione?
<bithunter> buona domenica a tutti
<nannes> matteo__: non ascoltare questi asociali che parlano di amici "chiamati google" lol
<cristian_c> superrobyy, ancora non ho visto nulla
<nannes> matteo__: il punto è che dovevi fare la domanda giusta dall'inizio, senza specificare che fosse per un gioco o checchessia
<cristian_c> nannes, era un modo di dire -,-'
<nannes> :D
<superrobyy> ho provato a cercare su google ma probabilmente pongo la domanda sbagliata
<cristian_c> nannes, ma magari alla fine il programma ti chiedeva il cd lo stesso
<cristian_c> quindi tutta fatica sprecatas
<nannes> possibile, ma tentar non nuoce
<bithunter> qualcuno possiede un acer apire 5742g?
<superrobyy> io no
<bithunter> ho problemi di velocità della wireless
<lollo64it> Io ho un Aspire 5930
<nannes> bithunter, servono info specifiche sulla rete. Installa pastebinit/rfkill (sudo apt-get install pastebinit rfkill), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
<bithunter> che scheda wireless hai?
<cristian_c> superrobyy, ma ti da la dimensione sbagliata anche da terminale?
<lollo64it> non saprei, ora è spento, ma non mi
<lollo64it> ha mai dato problemi wifi
<bithunter> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<bithunter> 	Soft blocked: no
<bithunter> 	Hard blocked: no
<bithunter> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<bithunter> 	Soft blocked: no
<FloodBotIt2> bithunter: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bithunter> 	Hard blocked: no
<nannes> bithunter: cosa stai facendo?? rileggi il messsaggio
<bithunter> nennes, scusami ho installato...
<superrobyy> cristian_c da terminale mi da la dimensione in byte
<cristian_c> superrobyy, è corretta?
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294731/
<superrobyy> si ma anche guardando in proprieta da nautilus e' corretta
<superrobyy> e' sbagliata solo con l'unita di misura MB
<cristian_c> superrobyy, ah
<cristian_c> superrobyy, allora è un fattore di conversione: 10^3 != 1024
<cristian_c> per questo c'è una forbice sempre più ampia
<bithunter> nannes, ho fatto aspetto te :)
<superrobyy> cristian_c non ho capito
<cristian_c> superroby, nel senso che 1024 viene arrotondato a 1000
<cristian_c> 1 MB = 1000 KB
<superrobyy> ah e lo so, ma non c'e' un modo per risolvere?
<cristian_c> non sembra un errore in fondo
<cristian_c> forse cambiare la modalità di visualizzazione
<cristian_c> ma non ne ho idea
<superrobyy> uhhmm ok
<cristian_c> superroby, su windows come li mostra?
<superrobyy> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> superrobyy, magari controlla le preferenze di nautilus
<cristian_c> potrebbe esserci qualcosa di attinente
<nannes> bithunter: { uname -a;lsb_release -a;lsmod;}|pastebinit
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294746/
<superrobyy> non ho trovato niente
<nannes> bithunter: te lo fa da quando hai messo quantal? o da semrpe?
<superrobyy> c'e' un modo per vedere da terminale la dimensione in MB?
<cristian_c> superrobyy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861334
<cristian_c> ho trovato questo
<bithunter> dal principio... installato ubuntu sempre cosi
<nannes> !bug 943910 | bithunter
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 943910 in linux "168c:002e Wi-Fi connection unstable under both NM and wicd -- ath9k" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943910
<superrobyy> scusami cristian_c ma da te e' corretto?
<bithunter> nannes, non capisco...
<cristian_c> superrobyy, io non uso nautilus
<nannes> bithunter: È un bug conosciuto e già segnalato, e come se non bastasse è anche già stato chiuso
<nannes> È un problema dei drivers ath9k
<cristian_c> superrobyy, leggi il topic
<bithunter> quindi?
<cristian_c> beh, può sempre riaprirlo
<cristian_c> Expired
<superrobyy> lo sto leggendo nonostante il mio inglese
<cristian_c> traduttore di google
<cristian_c> :D
<superrobyy> traduce peggio di me xD
<cristian_c> lol
<bithunter> nannes: è un bug conosciuto e già chiuso... quindi cosa posso fare?
<nannes> bithunter: l'unica cosa che puoi fare ... è segnalarlo nuovamente per quantal
<nannes> cerca se è possibile riaprire una segnalazione già chiusa
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> grazie
<cristian_c> a volte le chiudono perché l'autore non ha dato informazioni sufficienti
<superrobyy> ho letto ma non ho capito la soluzione
<cristian_c> Nautilus uses 1000 as multiplier, as its supposed to do since it uses MB as unit instead of MiB.
<cristian_c> infatti, come dicevo
<superrobyy> questo l'ho capito...e' il problema non la soluzione
<cristian_c> What about submitting an feature request for Nautilus, an options to select between MB and MiB in filesize view? Like the one in Filezilla...
<cristian_c> guardo un attimo
<superrobyy> effettivamente su filezille c'e' l'opzione
<superrobyy> infatti ora vedo 272MB
<nannes> bithunter: C'è chi è riuscito a farlo funzionare http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6bdb7b908f213c266e3b37e666fef9d7&t=2035902
<nannes> scaricando e compilando i compat-wireless manualmente
<cristian_c> superrobyy, dove?
<cristian_c> il binary-prefix
<superrobyy> FileZilla, ma resta associata al quel programma
<roht> buongiorno
<roht> avete qualche idea su come installare acrobat reader su ubuntu 12.10?
<bithunter> nannes, bene tampono cosi :)...
<cristian_c> superrobyy, libkibi
<cristian_c> superrobyy, https://launchpad.net/libkibi
<bithunter> nannes, grazie per la tua attenzione... alla prossima
<superrobyy> che devo farci?
<cristian_c> This library is designed for formatting sizes in bytes for display. The user can configure a preferred prefix style.
<cristian_c> insomma, ti permette di scegliere la visualizzazione
<cristian_c> approfondisci, qui saremmo leggermente offtopic
<bithunter> ciao a tutti, alla prossima
<cristian_c> roht, non c'è nei repo partner?
<cristian_c> o in medibuntu
<cristian_c> superrobyy, se googli trovi qualcosa su questa libreria, ma immagino che basta installarla
<superrobyy> mmmm ora sto provando ad aggiornare nautilus
<nannes> ma che diavolo si consiglia qui?
<nannes> roht: a che diavolo ti servirebbe acrobat reader su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> nannes, a volte ti permette di usare l'evidenziatore per esempio
<nannes> per favore
<nannes> roht: rispondi?
<superrobyy> acrobat erader serve per leggere i pdf giusto?
<roht> si nannes , scusa
<roht> l'ho installato dal sito di adobe
<nannes> roht: A che caspita servirebbe adobe reader su ubuntu? non hai risposto XD
<roht> lo so che ha il suo visualizzatore
<roht> ma ci sono altre funzioni
<roht> in acroread
<roht> noto che anche firefox ha un plug-in per leggere i pdf
<nannes> roht: dimmi, quali altre mirabolanti funzioni ti servono
 * mapreri si acciglia a vedere un altro con acroread...
<superrobyy> nannes sai se c'e' il plugin del visualizzatore documenti per firefox?
<mapreri> superrobyy: c'è un plugin integrato in ff dal 15, basta attivarlo
<roht> si che c'è superrobyy
<superrobyy> come si chiama?
<roht> spdy
<superrobyy> perche' ogni volta a me li fa scaricare
<cristian_c> roht, quali funzioni in particolare? Che non siano presenti in evince
<nannes> ma quale spdy fermo
<nannes> superrobyy: se hai firefox c'è il plugin interno
<mapreri> superrobyy: vai su about:config, cerchi "pdf" e metti su false pdfjd.disable
<nannes> ma volendo c'è un trucchetto per lanciare evince dalla finestra di firefox
<mapreri> nannes: questo? ^^
<nannes> mapreri: no
<roht> mah! scusate sapevo che acroread era il miglire
<nannes> quello usa il plugin interno di ff
<nannes> roht: tutte scemenze
<roht> può darsi che con la 12.10 la situazione sia miglioroata
<roht> cosa mi consigliate allora?
<mapreri> roht: okular :P
<roht> uau okular?
<roht> e che è?
<roht> evince ? e che è?
<nannes> roht: non devi installare nulla, ubuntu ha già tutto
<roht> sono sulla 12.10 da pochi giorni
<superrobyy> nannes risolto, grazie !
<mapreri> roht: un visualizzatore documenti predefinito in kubuntu, evince è quello di ubuntu.
<nannes> anzi quello di ubuntu (evince) riesce anche ad aggirare la protezione da copia  già di default xD
<mapreri> roht: è preinstallato, non serve andarsi a scaricare un'emerita mazza su ubuntu, di norma...
<roht> andrò a documentari, grazie delle info
<mapreri> roht: prova ad aprire un pdf su ubuntu.
<roht> *documentarmi
<mapreri> ti si apre :)
<roht> con iul suo visualizzatore?
<mapreri> roht: sì, quello che si chiama "Visualizzatore documenti" è evince. solo che in ubuntu gli danno un nome più intuitivo..
<roht> sto vedendo
<roht> ma se lo voglio rimpicciolire? o ingrandire?
<roht> 100% 150% ad esempio?
<mapreri> roht: sopra c'è il menu a tendina con le percentuali.
<roht> ottimo
<mapreri> altrimenti ctrl++ o ctrl+- oppure ctrl+[rotellina del mouse]
<superrobyy> nannes sai se su nautilus c'e' un modo per vedere la dimensione dei file in MiB al posto che in MB?
<cristian_c> superrobyy, hai provato a leggere i topic, o a installare la libreria?
<nannes> superrobyy: cerca nella documentazione ufficiale
<nannes> comunque a cosa ti servono i MebiBytes? :D
<thek3nger> Non sentivo parlare di MiB da quando usavo Windows 95
<thek3nger> :D
<superrobyy> Perche' 1024 kb = 1mb invece nautilus usa 1000 kb = 1mb
<superrobyy> cristian_c non ho provato ad installare la libreria stavo leggendo su google qualche info in piu
<cristian_c> superrobyy, le info che ho letto io dicono che nativamente non c'è il supporto su nautilus
<cristian_c> quello che ho segnalato invece risolve
<thek3nger> 1000kb è uguale a 1mb..., 1024 kib sono 1 mib
<nannes> superrobyy: ma quella è l'approssimazione
<superrobyy> ho capito ma e' sbgliata
<superrobyy> sbagliata
<superrobyy> ok cristian_c allora provo ad installare la librearia
<cristian_c> superrobyy, sì, e poi magari cerca informazioni su quella libreria
<superrobyy> (se qualcuno mi spiega come si fa )
<superrobyy> ho sempre usato apt-get o scaricato file .deb per isntallare qualcosa
<cristian_c> superrobyy, probabilmente l'installazione del pacchetto ti aggiungerà qualcne opzione nelle preferenze di nautilus
<thek3nger> sulle unità informatiche c'è sempre un bel casino però la IEC parla chiaro: 1000Kb = 1Mb
<cristian_c> superrobyy, anche lì c'è il deb
<superrobyy> vedo solo .tar.bz2
<cristian_c> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> comunque lo raggiungi da https://launchpad.net/libkibi/+packages
<nannes> superrobyy: ho paura che non si possa cambiare
<nannes> almeno non senza rischiare di sconvolgere nautilus
<superrobyy> cristian_c continua non vedere il file .deb
<superrobyy> continuo*
<nannes> superrobyy: lascia perdere
<cristian_c> superrobyy, al limite puoi disinstallare sempre il pacchetto
<cristian_c> superrobyy, sei tu che decidi
<nannes> se proprio vuoi, dovrai usare un altro file manager
<superrobyy> ad esempio?
<cristian_c> superrobyy, su che release sei?
<superrobyy> 12.04
<cristian_c> superrobyy, Precise (12.04)	libkibi	 0.1-1	libkibi trunk series
<cristian_c> superrobyy, su quella entry poi ti esce una pagina con tutte le architetture
<superrobyy> si
<superrobyy> amd64
<superrobyy> ma quale scaricato tra i 3?
<superrobyy> scarico
<cristian_c> o i386 o amd64
<cristian_c> al limite disinstalli il pacchetto
<superrobyy> amd64 ma ci sono 3 pacchetti quale scelgo?
<superrobyy> scusatemi mi assento un attimo
<cristian_c> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66510676/libkibi0_0.1-1_amd64.deb
<car91> salve
<car91> volevo sapere come fare per trovare una password che io non ho mai inserito
<car91> ho acquistato il pc pochi giorni fa
<car91> e devo autenticarmi come super utente, ma la password non la so
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> perchè ubuntu non mi formatta le pen drive
<kaurubuntu> sembra che la formattazione in fat non venga completata dandomi un errore
<nannes> car91: immagino si tratti di un sistema ubuntu, giusto?
<cristian_c> car91, un pc con ubuntu preinstallato?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  ho un problema nel formattare le pen drive in fat
<car91> si esatto
<mapreri> lol cristian_c non me la ricordavo più :P
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  mi spiego meglio con gparted va bene ma quando provo a formattare in fat con tasto destro sul dispositivo mi da un errore
<nannes> car91: Beh il superuser "root" su ubuntu non è abilitato di default. Solitamente si usa il comando sudo al suo posto. Ma se proprio lo vuoi, lo puoi abilitare inserendo una nuova password scelta da te, lanciando da terminale il comando ----> sudo passwd
<nannes> kaurubuntu: che erore?
<nannes> *errore
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294911/
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294911/
<superrobyy> rieccomi
<car91> hogia creato una nuova password ma risulta non valida
<superrobyy> cristian_c ho installato la libreria ma non sembra cambiato nulla
<mapreri> car91: la password non può essere "non valida". qual'è l'errore che ti da e dove, soprattutto?
<kaurubuntu> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294922/
<car91> "tentativo di autentificazione non riuscito. riprovare"
<cristian_c> superrobyy, hai cercato nelle preferenze di nautilus adesso?
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294925/
<superrobyy> si cristian_c
<car91> sto cercando di connettermi ad una rete internet
<superrobyy> forse devo riavviare nautilus?
<costanzo> ciao
<costanzo> ho un problema col mio notebbok
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  ci sei?
<costanzo> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 12.1o ma si pianta subito al testo
<costanzo> dove rileva le periferiche
<costanzo> proprio subito
<costanzo> con la 12.04 nessun problema
<costanzo> nemmeno la live parte
<kaurubuntu> ubot-it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294911/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> superrobyy, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/byteprefix.5.html
<nannes> kaurubuntu: mm ci sarebbe il modo (è spiegato lì) però quell'errore vuol dire che la pennina non è proprio apposto
<nannes> il numero totale dei settori non è multiplo del numero di settori per traccia :/ e visto che il numero totale di tracce è un numero intero, vuol dire che alcuni settori non vengono neanche considerati
<costanzo> qualcuno puo consigliarmi magari in privato
<cristian_c> superrobyy, guarda in /etc/byteprefix
<nannes> costanzo: vuoi un consiglio? tieni la 12.04
<kaurubuntu> nannes, ho provato anche con altre pennine ma mi da lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> costanzo, controlla l'md5
<costanzo> non so come si fa
<kaurubuntu> nannes, tra l'altro come ti dicevo con gparted va ed ho provato anche con windows a formattarla e va anche
<nannes> kaurubuntu: sudo updatedb && locate .mtoolsrc
<cristian_c> !md5 | costanza
<ubot-it> costanza: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> costanzo: Come scusa?
<cristian_c> !md5 | costanzo
<ubot-it> costanzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<costanzo> non so come si controlla md5
<costanzo> provo a vedere la guida
<superrobyy> cristian_c non c'e' byteprefix... senno' un altro file manager buono quale potrebbe essere?
<kaurubuntu> nannes, fatto
<cristian_c> superroby, ce ne sono molti
<nannes> non dirmi "fatto", postami il risultato kaurubuntu
<nannes> non m'interessa se hai fatto o no lol
<costanzo> cristian riesco ad accedere alla live solo toccando le impostazioni avanzate ma quando installo ubuntu non si avvia resta sempre alla schermata iniziale quella violetta
<kaurubuntu> nannes, nessuno
<cristian_c> superroby, ad esempio gnome commander per rimanere in ambiente gnome
<nannes> kaurubuntu: scrivi questo:  locate mtoolsrc
<superrobyy> ad esempio Konqueror?
<superrobyy> ah ok
<cristian_c> superroby, è un po' vecchio, tra l'altro su kde
<kaurubuntu> nannes, /usr/share/doc/syslinux/examples/mtoolsrc
<superrobyy> ok metto gnome commander
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  mi da questo
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  percorso
<nannes> kaurubuntu:  ora questo ---> echo "mtools_skip_check=1"|tee ~/.mtoolsrc
<nannes> kaurubuntu: poi chiudi gparted  e riaprilo
<kaurubuntu> nannes, si ma con gparted andava bene anche prima
<cristian_c> superrobyy, sì, magari quella cosa della libreria ci vuole un po' più di esperienza :)
<superrobyy> puo' darsi
<cristian_c> superrobyy, se vuoi puoi disinstallarlo, tanto non ti serve più :)
<nannes> kaurubuntu: se gparted funziona perchè stai ancora qui a rompere?
<nannes> xD
<kaurubuntu> nannes, ora gparted non mi vede la penna
<kaurubuntu> nannes, ma le leggi le mie domande o no?
<kaurubuntu> nannes, o parti d'impulso con la tua presunzione e arroganza del professor so tutto?
<superrobyy> che brutto gnome commander lol
<kaurubuntu> nannes, e scusami eh ma ti sto solo chiedendo come mai non mi fa formattare da tasto destro come prima accadeva
<nannes> kaurubuntu: mo hai rotto
<nannes> non solo all'inizio non hai specificato che gparted funzionava già
<kaurubuntu> nannes, io sono sicuro di essere abbastanza cortese nell'esprimermi
<nannes> ma ora dai pure dell'arrogante in un contesto dove proprio non c'entra nulla? (visto anche che stavo scherzando)
<nannes> arrangiati
<kaurubuntu> nannes, al contrario di come dai supporto tu
<nannes> non so neanche perchè rispondo a quelli come te
<nannes> d'ora in poi eviterò
<kaurubuntu> nannes, ok meglio che ti lascio perdere...se no mi fai incavolare davvero arrogante
<Carlin0> su su datevi un bacino
<kaurubuntu> nannes, ti dico solo di leggere bene i problemi che vengono postati senza fare quelle affermazioni
<kaurubuntu> io sono abbastanza educato qui
<kaurubuntu> ma ricevo spesso arroganza mai trovata in altri forum
<nannes> arroganza? baaah .. rileggi che è meglio
<Carlin0> veramente questo non è un forum ...
<nannes> kaurubuntu: dimmi, incolla la frase dove sarei stato arrogante
<nannes> son proprio curioso lol
<kaurubuntu> nannes, te ne sei uscito prima con la questa frase:se gparted funziona perchè stai ancora qui a rompere?
<nannes> sì, con lo smile  ---> xD
<nannes> ciò vuol dire che sono ironico no?
<kaurubuntu> nannes, quando io premettevo a chiare lettere che gparted funzionava ma non riuscivo a formattare da tasto destro sul dispositivo
<nannes> quindi qui, quello che parte di botto a giudicare sei solo tu
<nannes> quindi , siccome mi hai rotto, fai da solo
<onebitxajax> ci sono
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  poi mi hai scritto mi sono rotto. io non sono ne permaloso ne altro mi sono sentito un po fottere come si dice da me mentre io usavo tutta l'educazione del caso
<nannes> kaurubuntu: beh, quello l'ho scritto dopo tutta la tua carrellata di "belle parole"
<hallino1> nannes, ma possibile che se la prendono tutti con te?
<nannes> hallino1: Tutti? qui in supporto è la prima volta, con un utente che aiuto
<nannes> hallino1: in supporto mi hanno sempre ringraziato per gentilezza e baci vari lol
<nannes> hallino1: al massimo in chat con jester ogni tanto
<kaurubuntu> nannes, lasciamo stare.grazie comunque cercherò di fare solo d'ora in poi...
<hallino1> nannes, no no se non ricordo male pure quella volta del tizio con l'iphone e jailbreak lol
<nannes> quello era un troll del menga
<nannes> l'hanno cacciato infatti
<Fetentone> io proporrei di risolvere con un duello in perfetto stile inglese: si addice ai vostri nick. Ovvio che usiamo però solo armi italiane: lupara o kalasnikof
<onebitxajax> :D
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  anche io ti ho rigraziato sempre se ben ricordi a te e atutti gli utenti della chat
<Carlin0> ma anche coltello da cucina va bene
<onebitxajax> kaurubuntu: dai fate la pace
<Fetentone> si può fare solo se a sega!
<kaurubuntu> vabò fa niente buona domenica a tutti
<Fetentone> e nooooooooooo, fateli ocntinuare: è domenica per la miseriaccia
<Carlin0> onebitxajax ho già proposto il bacino
<onebitxajax> kaurubuntu: Fetentone non ha niente da fare, vuole un po di sangue
<Fetentone> se uno nemmeno la domenica può litigare allora ci ritocca ritornare allo stadio a fare gli utras
<Fetentone> ultras
<onebitxajax> Carlin0: io lo rifiuterei, meglio una stretta di zampa
<Fetentone> meglio una zampata in faccia, dai retta  a me nannes!
<hallino1> Ragazzi non andiamo in OT dai :)
<nannes> !chat | tutti
<ubot-it> tutti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> kaurubuntu: dai la zampa a nannes su.
<Fetentone> fallo fuori ora che è piccolo che quando sarà cresciuto è capace che sarà più difficile
<kaurubuntu> Fetentone,  vieni tu a darmela
<Fetentone> che centro io, io tifo per nannes!
<kaurubuntu> Fetentone,  vediamo quanto sei bravo ( non posso usare termini migliori o altro qui)
<Carlin0> Fetentone dagliela (se ce l'hai)
<nannes> !chat | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> e anche Fet
<Fetentone> si dai, andiamo in chat
<Carlin0> bai
<Christian_M> ciao a tutti
<Christian_M> sto provando ad installare libimobildevice per far vedere il mio iphone 3gs con ios 5.0.1 a ubuntu 10.04 ma quando provo a installare l'ultima libreria rimasta non istallata ricevo il seguente errore
<Christian_M> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libimobiledevice1-dbg_1.0.6-1ubuntu1~lucid3_amd64.deb: tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/imobiledevice/_imobiledevice.so" presente anche nel pacchetto libimobiledevice0-dbg 0
<Christian_M> cosa puo essere?
<cristian_c> Christian_M, ci sono dei programmi specifici per comunicare con i device apple
<Pablo_> Salve buona domenica a tutti voi
<nannes> Infatti è proprio libmobiledevice
<nannes> Christian_M: C'è solo un piccolo appunto
<nannes> ubuntu 10.04 ha già tutto quello che ti serve di default .. libmobiledevice è già integrata
<nannes> Christian_M: Quindi non devi fare nulla, il 3gs funziona di default
<cristian_c> Christian_M, guarda: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/iphone
<cristian_c> è un wiki completo
<Pablo_> Ieri sera ho provato ad installare sul mio portatile lubuntu 12.04 in una partizione del disco a lui dedicata di 50 Gb ma al momento dell'installazione vera e propria dopo avergli indicato la porzione di disco destinata non mi ha fatto proseguire indicandomi che on era stato definito alcun file system di root
<Pablo_> ho tentato anche sulla partizione dedicata ai dati di xp ma m'indicava lo stesso errore invitandomi a correggere il problema dal menu di partizionamento
<Christian_M> nannes, no che non funziona altrimenti non avrei scritto qui che ne dici?
<Christian_M> mi hai linkato un sito in francese? :D
<cristian_c> Christian_M, lì'ho fatto io
<Christian_M> cristian_c, ah per questo lo linki
<cristian_c> l'ho linkato perché c'è tutto lì
<cristian_c> non l'ho creato io
<Christian_M> si vallo a capire
<cristian_c> l'ho linkato io
<cristian_c> Christian_M, quindi la colpa è mia eventualmente
<cristian_c> :)
<Christian_M> eh chi ha detto niente
<Christian_M> sai come procedere dunque?
<cristian_c> Christian_M, l'iphone è una rogna, ma dovresti specificare la versione
<Christian_M> oh madonna
<Christian_M> ma uno che scrive a fare?
<cristian_c> comunque ci sono le figure che ti dicono cosa è supportato e cosa no
<Christian_M> iphone 3gs con ios 5.0.1
<cristian_c> Christian_M, per caso sei parente di nannes? XD
<Christian_M> vabe ma uno si sforza tanto di descrivere il problema in maniera precisa
<Christian_M> e gli arrivano ste risposte da qualunquisti, urta un po no?
<cristian_c> ora ho letto
<cristian_c> diciamo che non siamo pagati e non facciamo miracoli
<cristian_c> uno fa del suo meglio. Se sfugge qualcosa, pace
<cristian_c> che cosa volevi scaricare?
<Christian_M> mah veramente a me che sono un ignorante ogni volta che mi sfugge qualcosa su questo forum o sulla chat vengo fatto a pezzi o_o
<Christian_M> cmq, volevo sincornizzare la musica e le foto tutto qui
<cristian_c> Christian_M, io però non c'entro niente :)
<Christian_M> *sincronizzare, non sincornizzare che fa paura
<cristian_c> se guardi l'immagine del wiki, la musica non sembra supportata sulla tua versione
<cristian_c> c'è una x
<cristian_c> le foto le puoi sicuramente scaricarle
<cristian_c> *scaricare
<Christian_M> ma davvero mi posso affidare ad un sito di cui non conosco la lingua?
<Christian_M> io preferisco di no
<Christian_M> dunque vorrei risolvere il problema dell errore che ho riportato sopra
<Christian_M> credo che risolvere quello sia un buon passo
<cristian_c> ok
<Christian_M> e non posso scaricare le foto perche l iphone non viene proprio visto!
<cristian_c> però dico una cosa: prenditela con la apple, che fa uscire scemi gli sviluppatori ogni volta che cambia versione (ovviamente lo fa apposta)
<elwood> Christian_M, l'errore della libreria dici?
<Christian_M> in effetti sono degli infami!
<elwood> Christian_M, con che versione sei di Ubuntu=
<Christian_M> si l errore della libreria
<Christian_M> credo che ci sia un conflitto, ma non ho idea di come risolvere
<cristian_c> Christian_M, sei su lucid?
<Christian_M> yes
<elwood> Christian_M, libimobiledevice0-dbg --> questo pacchetto lo hai messo tu? in caso potresti disinstallarlo visto che contiene solo i simboli di debug
<Christian_M> non so
<Christian_M> non ricordo
<Christian_M> se credi sia il caso posso disinstallarlo
<elwood> Christian_M, prova a rimuoverlo se non porta via altri pacchetti con se
<cristian_c> disinistallalo
<elwood> Christian_M, poi reinstalla la libreria e se si trattava dell'unico conflitto dovrebbe essere risolto
<Pablo_> :-(
<Pablo_> volevo lubuntarmi un pò
<Christian_M> ci provo
<Pablo_> oibò
<Christian_M> ok è andato
<Christian_M> provo a connettere iphone
<Christian_M> neanche per sogno
<cristian_c> Christian_M, questo è italiano: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=531961
<cristian_c> hai fatto il jailbreak per caso?
<cristian_c> è solo una domanda
<Christian_M> no
<Christian_M> pero il topic si riferisce ad un altra versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> comunque c'è anche floola
<cristian_c> ho trovato una soluzione
<Christian_M> vediamo
<cristian_c> alcuni passi in un certo senso li hai fatti
<cristian_c> ma in questo chan non posso linkarti software esterno ai repository
<cristian_c> o anche guide esterne come blog
<Christian_M> neanche in privato?
<cristian_c> è la regola
<cristian_c> in privato sì
<Christian_M> allora prova a scrivermi li, please
<nannes> ero afk ..
<nannes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<nannes> « Lucid natively supports both iPhone and iPod Touch 1G, 2G, 3G, 3GS and  4G models (iPad should also work) running up to firmware 4.0.1 without  the need to jailbreak. This is due to GNOME  2.30 libimobiledevice support. For a video demo see this youtube video.  »
<nannes> Christian_M:  Quale firmware ha il tuo iphone?
<nannes> il video citato nella guida è questo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGf4i_kxqRU
<Christian_M> dove lo vedo?
<nannes> Devi cercare nelle impostazioni ... solitamente c'è nelle "generali" una voce tipo INFO
<Christian_M> c'è firmware modem
<Christian_M> è quello?
<nannes> mm quello è l' "iPhone Baseband version"
<nannes> non c'è scritto semplicemente "versione"?
<Christian_M> ah "versione" si
<Christian_M> 5.1.1 (9B206)
<nannes> Ecco, per forza allora
<nannes> La apple con gli aggiornamenti cerca di togliere questi tipi di compatibilità
<Christian_M> carina
<cristian_c> esatto
<nannes> Christian_M: Se fosse jailbreakkato potresti anc
<nannes> *anche
<Christian_M> non lo è
<nannes> Però con quel firmware no .. controlla se si può fare il downgrade del firmware Christian_M
<Christian_M> downgrade?
<nannes> "abbassamento" di versione .. il contrario di upgrade (aggiornamento) è downgrade
<Christian_M> non pensavo si potesse fare una cosa del genre
<nannes> Cerca un po' su google se è possibile
<cristian_c> ora che ci penso non so è proprio sicuro
<cristian_c> è sempre un'alterazione
<Christian_M> forse si puo fare ma sembra una cosa complicatissima
<aka399> ciao
<Christian_M> considerando pure che nelle guide ci sono cose tipo: Adesso tornate indietro alla sezione principale di RedSn0w e avviate la procedura di JailBreak
<nannes> Christian_M: beh allora si capisce che senza jailbreak non si può fare nulla
<Pablo_> Ieri sera ho provato ad installare sul mio portatile lubuntu 12.04 in una partizione del disco a lui dedicata di 50 Gb ma al momento dell'installazione vera e propria dopo avergli indicato la porzione di disco destinata non mi ha fatto proseguire indicandomi che on era stato definito alcun file system di root.
<Christian_M> diavolo
<aka399> qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano col wifi?
<nannes> aka399, spiega
<Christian_M> vabe grazie lo stesso
<Pablo_> chiedo umanamente una mano un indicazione
<Christian_M> io non so aiutarti pablo
<Christian_M> hai provato a scrivere sul forum?
<nannes> Pablo_: Significa che devi specificare che quella determinata partizione sarà la "root", impostando il "punto di mount"
<aka399> ti giro il link alla discussione sul forum, lì ho già scritto tutto ma nessuno mi da retta
<cristian_c> aka399, spiega sommariamente
<aka399> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=539062
<Pablo_> dove risiede lo spirito di linux ?
<nannes> Pablo_: ?
<Pablo_> nessuno mi risponde
<cristian_c> Pablo_, ti ha risposto nannes
<Christian_M> ti hanno appena risposto pablo
<Pablo_> nannes caro puoi spiegarti meglio
<cristian_c> aka399, perché sei loggato da root?
<aka399> in pratica son riuscito a installare i driver broadcom della chiavetta ma network manager non vede le reti e non so come attivarla
<cristian_c> Pablo_, hai scelto il partizionamento manuale in fase di installazione?
<cristian_c> aka399, hai usato ndiswrapper?
<aka399> perchè da terminale non riconosceva i comandi
<aka399> si
<cristian_c> aka399, bastava che li lanciavi con sudo
<cristian_c> aka399, loggare come root è pericoloso
<aka399> ok
<Pablo_> ho selezionato tre tre opzioni possibili
<cristian_c> digita exit
<aka399> ma è questo il problema?
<nannes> aka399, servono info specifiche sulla rete. Installa pastebinit/rfkill (sudo apt-get install pastebinit rfkill), POI copia/incolla nel terminale il comando seguente (TUTTO INTERO, mi raccomando) postando in canale il link che esce fuori:
<nannes> { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit
<cristian_c> anche perché tu può dare problemi
<cristian_c> aka399, forse non avevi bisogno di ndiswrapper
<aka399> senza ndiswrapper non potevo caricare il driver
<nannes> Pablo_: In tutti i sistemi operativi ogni partizione ha il suo "punto di mount". Esso non è altro che la particolare cartella, neli meandri dell'albero del file system, dalla quale sarai abilitato ad accedervi
<cristian_c> Pablo, c'è installa ubuntu su tutto il disco, installa ubuntu accando a windows e partizionamento manuale
<aka399> è una netgear wna3100, ostica ma con le guide ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> Pablo_, quale hai scelto?
<nannes> Pablo_: Magari ti suona strano, ma per dirgli che ubuntu lo vuoi installare in **quella partizione** non basta creare la partizione, ma devi specificare che il punto di mount sia  questo simbolo ---> /
<Pablo_> Continuo a non comprendere
<nannes> Pablo_: Il sistema operativo dev'essere installato in una partizione. Ci sei? Giusto?
<cristian_c> aka399, evidentemente avevi ragione tu, o ndiswrapper o niente
<Pablo_> montai circa sette anni fa ubuntu ma ho sempre adorato il mac
<cristian_c> Pablo_, se su un mac?
<cristian_c> *sei
<Pablo_> e ubuntu non dava questi problemi
<aka399> nannes, non esce nessun link
<aka399> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<nannes> aka399: ohh vuol dire che hai una vecchia versione di ubuntu.. scrivi così'
<nannes> { rfkill list all;lspci -nnk|grep -EiA3 'net|wifi|wlan';sudo ifconfig;sudo iwconfig;nslookup google.it;nm-tool;}|pastebinit -b http:://paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> aka399, hai debian?
<nannes> no scusa, aka399 ho messo un "due punti" di troppo dopo http. levane uno
<aka399> sì debian
<cristian_c> visto?
<aka399> credo cambi poco
<nannes> aka399: beh devi specificare ..
<nannes> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<nannes> aka399: per debian c'è il canale adatto, questo è di ubuntu
<aka399> se ci fosse qlcn a rispondere...
<aka399> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295268/
<nannes> aka399: ma quindi è una chiavetta usb?
<aka399> si
<nannes> aka399: ti ho scritto in privato
<jester-> sera
<orietta> pronto !
<ivee> ciao ragazzi! domanda strana: devo fare un downgrade di Ubuntu, ossia tornare alla versione precedente, c'è qualche controindicazione ?
<cristian_c> ivee, reinstalla
<orietta> pronto...pronto !
<ivee> reinstallo sopra, formattando la partizione ?
<orietta> vorrei proseguire con l'installazione
<jester-> ivee: se hai home separata si, altrimenti reinstalla sorpa senza formattare
<orietta> pronto...pronto !
<jester-> ivee: ovvio, che se la home è separata non va formattata
<ivee> jester-:  si , ho windows su una e ubuntu sull'altra.. il problema è che con la 12.04 non mi funziona molat roa :(
<jester-> ivee: che sarebbe?
<orietta> cpronto...pronto..mi sentite da laggià ?!
<jester-> orietta: cu fu
<ivee> jester-:  il bluetooth e la stampante wireless... e poi il sistema ora è troppo lento (ho solo 1 giga di ram)
<ivee> jester-:  ah, prima avevo la 10.04 e ora ho al 12.04
<orietta> non riesco ad andare avanti con l'installazione di lubuntu
<jester-> ivee: mi pare strano che non vadano piu printer e blututto
<jester-> ivee: con 1 di ram usa xubuntu o lubuntu
<orietta> file system di root non definito...come osa e perchè sopratutto
<jester-> orietta: non hai settato il punto di mount per /
<ivee> jester-:  funziona il bluetooth, ma non correttamente.... per la stampante uguale, funziona, però stampa male.. con la 10.04 funzionava tutto bene e il sistema era anche velocino
<orietta> lubuntu ha una bella grafica lo consiglio
<jester-> orietta: vai sulla partizione interessata all'instalalzione e poi in modifica
<orietta> no non so neanche cos'è il punto di mount
<massy> orieta: lubuntu è un derivato ubuntu, utile per i pc datati
<orietta> è un vecchio hp pavilion
<orietta> di quelli che la mamma non li fa più :-)
<massy> aveva windows vista?
<orietta> Lubuntu va benissimo
<jester-> orietta: hai anche winz sull'hd?
<massy> si lo so
<massy> winz = winzoz?
<orietta> no solo xp prof
<jester-> orietta: che sempre winz  è, quind scegli installa accanto
<orietta> ho un disco da 150 e 50 li avrei riservati a lubuntu
<jester-> nannes: lubbuntu è materia tua, sveglia
<orietta> winz ----cu fu ?
<jester-> orietta: acronimo di windows pronunciato uindos
<orietta> nannes dai
<nannes> oh eccomi
<jester-> nannes: segui orietta
<nannes> sì sì ho capito
<jester-> se puoi
<nannes> ma che c'è orietta? XD
<orietta> Jester parli difficile sono una povera vecchietta abbi pietà
<jester-> lubuntu ha installer un po divesrso
<nannes> orietta: ma sei il "pablo_" di prima? hai lo stesso problema
<orietta> nannes caggia fà dimmelo tu
<orietta> si sono sempre io
<nannes> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> orietta: ti avevo già risposto
<nannes> devi semplicemente impostare il "punto di mount"
<nannes> orietta: fammi vedere a che punto sei
<cristian_c> orietta, e io ti avevo fatto una domanda
<nannes> fai uno screenshot con il tasto STAMP
<orietta> che vor di ?
<orietta> parla come magni
<orietta> si puro lo screenshot
<orietta> e la tac
<Steeler> orietta, premi il tasto STAMp
<nannes> pahahaha
<nannes> la tac, questa me la segno
<Steeler> Tomografia Assiale Computerizzata
<jester-> or troll at channel
<nannes> :S
<orietta> Allora ragazzi lo definiamo questo file system di root perche mi sono root abbastanza !
<cristian_c> orietta, a parte che è non è dignitoso spacciarsi per una vecchietta, comunque ti avevo fatto una domanda a cui non mi hai mai risposto
<orietta> nannes tu che sei il più esperto tendimi la mano umanamente lubuluntalmente...caggia fa ?
<nannes> ma io gli avevo anche già detto come fare XD ohi questo è un mito
<nannes> mi è simpatico, lo aiuto in pv .. perchè qui facciamo un casino
<jester-> eh
<orietta> si facciamo un po di casino
<orietta> :-)
<orietta> però risolviamo
<nannes> orietta: no, rispondi al mio messaggio
<nannes> orietta: guarda in alto che è apparsa una scheda con scritto "nannes"
<nannes> cliccala che li c'è la conversazione PV
<orietta> si
<orietta> ok
<michele> salve a tutti ragazzi ho un problema, ho appena effettuato l'avanzamento a ubuntu 12.10 e non mi funzionano piu il software center e synaptic, posso visionare i pacchetti ma se devo installare mi dice Non è possibile installare o rimuovere programmi poiché il servizio di autenticazione non è disponibile (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.83'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<jester-> michele: sudo dpkg --cponfigure -a
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> michele: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<michele> jester-,0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0da rimuovere 0 nn agg.
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get update che dice
<michele> jester-, nulla
<jester-> michele: non fa lo scan dei server?
<michele> jester-, si lo fa
<jester-> michele: da qualche errore?
<michele> qualche server ignorato ci sta
<jester-> michele: cambia server
<jester-> michele: softcenter-->modifica-->sorgenti soft
<jester-> italia fastbull per es
<michele> jester-, ho provato anche a disinstallare e installare da terminale sia synaptic che software center ma nulla, ora provo
<jester-> michele: softcenter-->modifica-->sorgenti soft
<michele> jester-, sembra più un errore di autenticazione che di server
<michele> ...cosi riporta la scermata di errore
<jester-> michele: va bè vedi un po te se invece di provare rimanere li a fare ipotesi
<michele> non ho trovato dove posso cambiare server
<jester-> michele: softcenter-->modifica-->sorgenti software
<michele> jester è già impostato un server italiano, altra opzione è server principale
<jester-> michele: o in synaptic-->impostazioni-->repository
<michele> jester-, l'errore che da è Non è possibile cambiare le sorgenti software senza permesso.
<jester-> michele: dovrebbe chiederti la pass lanciando synaptic
<jester-> michele: se non lo fa hai il sistema smonchiato e prova con gksu synaptic
<michele> jester-,da unity non si avvia, da terminale mi dice sempre che non ho i permessi
<michele> provo con gksu
<jester-> michele: gksu synaptic
<michele> jester-, così funziona
<michele> jester-, ma che devo sempre avviarlo da terminale per usare synaptic?
<michele> bhà quasi quasi formatto e buonanotte
<michele> jester-, grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> michele: usualmente lanciando synaptic da icona in amministrazione te la chiede la pass
<michele> jester-, non me la chiede
<jester-> il che è strano
<jester-> michele: sudo dpkg --purge synaptic
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<michele> jester-ho gia provato a disinstallarlo ma nulla cmq provo
<michele> jester-, fatto ma...Non sarà possibile applicare alcuna modifica, ma sarà tuttavia possibile esportare le modifiche selezionate o creare uno script per scaricare i pacchetti.
<michele> jester-, michele@michele-F3Ke:~$ synaptic
<michele> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<jester-> michele: hai uaìna distro strana assai
<jester-> una*
<jester-> michele: se lanci da terminale devi usare gksu
<jester-> o sudo
<jester-> mi pare eleme ntare
<michele> jester-, ok ma devo avviarlo da terminale a vita?
<jester-> michele: avvialo da menu amministrazione
<michele> ovvero?
<jester-> michele: se non hai pacioccato udoers funza
<jester-> michele: ovvero clica il logo e scrivici synaptic nella ricerca
<michele> jester-: e perchè fino ad ora come ho fatto?!?!
<jester-> michele: os sminchiato da prima o avanzando
<jester-> michele: scommetti che se fai un nuovo user funza?
<michele> jester- ci stavo pensando mo provo
<jester-> michele: sudo adduser sticass
<jester-> michele: sudo adduser sticass admin
<jester-> e poi altri gruppi che vedi dal comando: groups
<jester-> aiò dod
<dod> ciao jester
<michele> jester- ho creato un altro utente amministratore e funziona
<michele> ma anche quello vecchio è amministratore
<jester-> michele: boh si saraà fottuto qualcosa
<jester-> michele: copia i dati da quello vecchio, aggiungilo
<michele> jester come faccio?
<jester-> ai gruppi e userdel sticass
<jester-> michele: in /home c'è  la cartella, ci entri e fai
<Fetentone> raga.. perchè non mi si formatta la microSD... che comando devo dare per farlo e basta? :D
<mibofra> l'hai smontata prima ?
<Fetentone> si!
<Fetentone> no!
<Fetentone> no
<mibofra> fallo
<mibofra> ovviamente intendo smontare la partizione .
<Fetentone> fatto... grazie
<Fetentone> tutto  bene.. l'ha formattata
<fanfarone> Prova
<fanfarone> Mi vedete?
<fanfarone> ehiehiehiehiehiehiehi
<fanfarone> porca come funziona
<fanfarone> sta roba
<jester-> fanfarone: ???
<fanfarone> ooh ecco allora mi vedete
<jester-> eh
<fanfarone> che schifo questo chat
<fanfarone> empathy
<super-amd> buonasera a tutti
<super-amd> ho un problema che ormai è diventato una questione d'onore, cioè il funzionamento di una chiavetta olivetti 200 su un pc di un amico al quale ho consigliato caldamente ubuntu 12.04; diciamo che dopo diversi tentativi ho fatto funzionare la chiavetta tramite sakis3g, riesco a navigare, però il software center non mi fa installare i programmi in quanto mi dice che non c'è connessione (con una raffigurazione de
<super-amd> l network manager vicino alla scritta)...
<nannes> super-amd: mm strano
<nannes> se navighi dovresti far tutto
<super-amd> vero nannes ?
<nannes> a meno che il dns non restituisca ip non corretti
<super-amd> già, sembra che il programma sia tagliato fuori dalla connessione...
<nannes> super-amd: sicuro che riesci a navigare? mmms
<nannes> senti sei con quel pc adesso?
<super-amd> ....certo è la prima cosa che ho provato
<super-amd> poi volevo installare skype e il pulsante installa del software center non si può cliccare e sotto c'è la scritta che manca la connessione
<super-amd> no nannes , adesso sono a casa con il mio
<nannes> non hai risposto
<nannes> oh ok
<super-amd> ho lasciato il mio amico con 1/2 connessione
<nannes> beh è scomodo dare supporto in questo modo .. quando hai il pc sottomano vieni qui e fai un fischio
<super-amd> pensavo quasi a qualche permesso ?
<super-amd> considerato che sakis3g si connette con permessi di root e, ad esempio avevo visto che nel network manager per la configurazione della chiavetta ad un certo punto c'era un qualcosa tipo abilita la connessione per tutti....
<super-amd> nannes:   concordo per il supporto in loco...
<super-amd> va bè intanto grazie
<nannes> :D
<super-amd> a risentirci.... ciao.
<ap31r0n> problema con ubuntu 12.10 (ennessimo problema) dopo aver installato molti programmi e aggiornato i driver ati non parte più unity dopo il login
<ap31r0n> questo con ubuntu 12.10 non è il primo bug che incontro
<ap31r0n> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ap31r0n> help!
<nannes> ufffff lo dico io di non aggiornare
<nannes> perché non hai tenuto la 12.04
<ap31r0n> lo so lo so.... ma già che dovevo formattare ho rimesso tutto da capo con la 12.10
<ap31r0n> però adesso mi serve un consiglio sul cosa fare
<nannes> ap31r0n: Dipende, quale errore da?
<nannes> Comunque io toglierei unity per mettere gnome-shell
<nannes> poi penserei al resto.
<ap31r0n> si, ma come faccio se non parte l'interfaccia?
<ap31r0n> non ho particolarmente fretta, se non lo scazzo della situazione
<ap31r0n> mi si avvia normalmente fino al login e sia con il mio account che con guest si apre solo il desktop (completo di file e cartelle) e quella merda di unity rimane fermo
<nannes> ottimo.. non c'è occasione migliore per purgarlo
<nannes> ap31r0n: elaboro un buon comando.. segnatelo e scrivilo da terminale :P
<nannes> ci sai entrare in tty ? serve quando X non funge
<nannes> ap31r0n: ?????
<ap31r0n> tty?
<ap31r0n> nannes non so cosa sia
<nannes> ap31r0n: premi  Ctrl Alt F1
<nannes> così lo vedi da solo ;)
<ap31r0n> eccomi
<nannes> ap31r0n: ?
<ap31r0n> nannes sono entrato
<ap31r0n> nannes ora provo a fare un update e vedere se riesce da solo a risolvere qualche conflitto
<ap31r0n> nannes da qua ho capito che il problema è compiz
<nannes> ap31r0n: vuoi un consiglione?
<ap31r0n> non vorrei togliere unity se è quello che proponi
<ap31r0n> certo che potrei mettere kde al posto....
<nannes> :/
<ap31r0n> però non c'è un modo per farlo partire senza problemi e pensare a questo dopo?
<nannes> beh dipende dal problema .. non mi hai ancora detto l'errore
<nannes> :D ihihi
<ap31r0n> nannes compiz va in palla e non riesce a partire
<ap31r0n> e senza compiz non parte nulla di unity o di altro
<Chandro> |-)
<nannes> ap31r0n: sì ma questo non è nulla di preciso
<nannes> ho bisogno del messaggio d'errore di compiz
<ap31r0n> devo rimandare tutto a domani che adesso non ho proprio lo scazzo e devo finire di studiare
<ap31r0n> grazie cmq nannes
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la visualizzazione della cartella scrivania, sul desktop kde
<al_2> ciao a tutti. il processo di xorg va al 182% e rende il pc inutilizzabile appena lancio firefox
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-14
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<dav> ciao
<dav> a tutti
<Guest85820> quale programma devo usare per far funzionare skype? grazie
<durrana> buongiorno
<Guest85820> buongiorno
<durrana> Problema con Lubuntu
<Guest85820> no
<Guest85820> mi stavo chiedendo cosa scaricare per far girare skype
<durrana> scusa, sono io che ho un problema con lubuntu
<Guest85820> scusami
<glpiana> !dettagli | Guest85820 durrana
<durrana> ;)
<ubot-it> Guest85820 durrana: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest85820> ok
<durrana> cercando di installare shockwave mi è sparita la barra di stato
<durrana> come posso rimediare?
<Guest85820> allora incomincio a scaricare skype e poi vediamo
<Guest85820> altra cosa
<Guest85820> usando van basco aprendo però prima qsint
<Guest85820> funziona tutto,
<glpiana> Guest85820, van basco?
<Guest85820> ma poi quando chiudo i programmi e vado per dire su youtube oppure ascoltare musica, il volume non funziona più
<glpiana> durrana, per shockwave intendi flash palyer o altro?
<glpiana> *player
<durrana> flash player
<glpiana> durrana, come hai cercato di installarlo?
<Guest85820> si van basco
<Guest85820> per karaoke
<glpiana> ok, non lo conosco
<Guest85820> per leggere i midi
<durrana> prima di tutto cliccando su "installa ora da chromium", poi, credendo si trattasse di un problema del browser ho eseguito la stessa manovra dopo aver installato firefox ma stesso risultato, con l'aggravante che è sparita la barra di stato
<glpiana> Guest85820, ma i midi non c'entrano nulla con skypr
<Guest85820> lo so
<Guest85820> infatti skype devo installarlo ancora
<glpiana> !flash | durrana per installare flash
<ubot-it> durrana per installare flash: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Guest85820> questo è un problema attuale
<Guest85820> mi spiego meglio
<glpiana> Guest85820, scarica il .deb dal sito di skype e installalo
<Guest85820> intanto lasciamo stare skype e lo vediamo magari dopo
<Guest85820> il mio problema adesso è
<Guest85820> :
<durrana> grazie @ubot-it, vedo un po' se riesco a ridi risolvere
<Guest85820> quando uso van basco che è un programma per aprire i midi per cantare il karaoke, devo prima aprire Qsynth.....e tutto procede bene
<Guest85820> ma poi quando chiudo van basco e apro youtube oppure apro programmi per sentire musica, il volume non si sente più fino a quando non riavvio il pc
<Guest85820> come mai?
<glpiana> Guest85820, e lo chiudi qsynth?
<Guest85820> si lo chiudo
<Guest85820> perchè mi serve solo per van basco
<Guest85820> ovviamente prima di usare van basco con qsynth, tutto funziona
<glpiana> Guest85820, installa qjackctl e controlla che al termine dell'uso di qsynth il sistema sia in "stop"
<Guest85820> in che senso il sistema? intanto scarico
<Guest85820> Qjackctl è già installato
<durrana_> per @ubot-it ... ho un "piccolo problema" poichè non ho più la barra di stato (per intenderci qualla che sta a pie' di schermo) non posso aprire il terminal, non posso aprire il gestore pacchetti ... insomma non posso aprire nulla ... riesco a utilizzare chromium poichè avevo fatto un collegamento sul desk prima che succedesse il fattaccio
<durrana_> anche con le operazioni di riduzione a riducendo a icona chromium non riesco più a recuperarlo
<durrana_> riespongo il problema per il resto della chat: installando il flash player, prima da chromium e successivamente da firefox mi è improvvisamente scomparsa la barra di stato di Lubuntu vers 13.04 con la conseguenza che non riesco a aprire più nessuna applicazione ed usare il pc
<Guest85820> qjackctl è già installato
<durrana_> esiste un modo per porre rimedio? oppure sono costretto reinstallare il sistema operativo?
<Guest85820> qjackctl è già installato......lascio il pc acceso, e vado sotto casa dal dottore. grazie
<Printf> ciao
<floryn90> saluta tutti gli utneti del canale
<cristian_c> lol
<floryn90> ragazzi, scusatemi l'ignoranza, ma ci sarà una rc della 13.10 o arriverà direttamente la versione finale?
<cristian_c> floryn90, non saprei, comunque, manca poco
<cristian_c> floryn90, tre giorni
<floryn90> lo so che manca poco
<cristian_c> alla fine cambia poco
<cristian_c> che ci sia la rc o no
<floryn90> al massimo cambia sotto il cofano
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> floryn90, c'è già stato il feature freeze
<floryn90> ah ok
<floryn90> scusa :D
<akis24> durrana_:  prova a dare questo comando dal terminale pcmanfm --desktop --profile nostro_user  al posto di "nostro_user"  ovviamente metti il tuo username che usi su lubuntu e vedi se funziona
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<roht> buongiorno
<massy> roht: buongiorno a te
<roht> ciao massy
<roht> ho my-weather indicator che non rimane sulla barra qualche idea?
<roht> sono su ubuntu 13.04
<massy> my-weather è un pacchetto o un widget?
<roht> è un pacchetto che ho installata tramite ppa
<massy> asp
<massy> che controllo
<roht> ppa:atareao/atareao
<roht> ma questi ppa sono affidabili?
<roht> prego
<massy> hai provato a riavviare? potrebbe ritornare al suo posto
<roht> tutto il pc o solo la sessione corrente?
<massy> asp
<massy> ho trovato un tutorial
<massy> dice che si puo mettere in avvio automatico, è questo che stai cercando?
<roht> esatto, ma come si fa?
<cristian_c> !info my-weather-indicator
<ubot-it> Package my-weather-indicator does not exist in raring
<massy> se si', allora devi andare in applicazioni all'avvio e spuntare o metere il rpog
<roht> con questa 13.04 ancora non mi ci raccapezzo tanto
<cristian_c> roht, sicuro che sia presente nei repository?
<massy> cristian_c: lo ha installato dal ppa
<cristian_c> !chat | roht
<ubot-it> roht: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roht> cristian_c, l'ho installato tramite il ppa
<roht> ok ok
<massy> roht: dicevo, vai su applicazioni d'avvio, e metti la spunta su my-weather-indicator
<massy> dopodiche riavvia e te lo trovi sulla barra
<roht> si grazie
<massy> de nada
<onflow> hi everybody, mi si è inceppato qualcosa negli aggiornamenti e non ne scarica più, chi ha tempo?
<nicola> l'altra sera ho modificato il php.ini senza aver precedentemente arrestato lampp
<nicola> da allora nn funziona più il php con tutte le relative conseguenze (ad es. impossibile accedere a phpmyadmin)
<nicola> come posso fare per accedere da terminale a mysql e fare il backup dei database contenuti?
<akis24> ciao
<remix_tj> nicola: puoi usare mysqldump per fare il backup del databse
<nicola> remix_tj, mysqldump mi restituisce got error 2002 can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock'
<remix_tj> nicola: mysql funziona?
<nicola> nn lo so. qualsiasi pagina web in localhost me la mostra come pagina phtml da scaricare
<nicola> quando lancio lampp sembra che mi avvia correttamente tutti i servizi (compreso mysql)
<nicola> se però cerco di accedere mi da vari errori!
<remix_tj> nicola: lampp? hai installato cose extra repository?
<remix_tj> (tipo xampp o cose simili)?
<nicola> si. io ho scaricato xampp
<remix_tj> nicola: ecco, buttalo
<nicola> (?) in che senso???
<remix_tj> nicola: xampp non va bene su ubuntu, ti conviene installare i pacchetti distribuiti con ubuntu
<remix_tj> nicola: installa lo stack lamp di ubuntu con sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<remix_tj> (mi raccomando ^ finale che serve per installare il task)
<moreno> ciao a tutti
<roht> buon pomeriggio
<moreno> ho un problema con wine e la stampante: qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<mibofra> moreno, che devi far con wine e la stampante? la stampante la configuri in ubuntu
<moreno> mibofra, la stampante è gia configurata e funzionante, ma sotto un programma che gira in wine non mi funziona
<mibofra> quale in particolare moreno ?
<moreno> mosaico .... esce un messaggio "windows non puo stampare per problemi dell'attuale impostazione stampante", inoltre vedo la stampante ma non riesco ad accedere alle proprieta
<mibofra> moreno, beh sotto wine non dovrebbe far così
<moreno> infatti, sono anni che lo uso senza problemi...
<moreno> ho dovuto passare a weezy sabato e ora mi trovo con questa sorpresa
<mibofra> moreno, debian?
<mibofra> no perché
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> moreno, per debian c'è #debian-it
<moreno> si è vero, ma su debian mica si sprecano
<nicola> remix_tj non devo disinstallare niente prima? quel comando mi sovrascrive i db?
<remix_tj> nicola: dovresti disinstallare tutto xampp
<remix_tj> non so dove ti metta il db xampp, ma spero non li metta in /var/lib/mysql
<nicola> proprio lì! immagino che anche copiandoli in un'altra directory sarebbero poi cmq inaccessibili...
<mibofra> remix_tj, volendo può dire a mysql di metterli altrove, no?
<remix_tj> nicola: uhm, spe che mi documento un attimino
<remix_tj> mibofra: si ma non conviene
<mibofra> remix_tj, beh sicuramente no
<remix_tj> nicola: intanto cominciamo con ps aux | grep mysql
<remix_tj> che vediamo se c'è mysql running
<fargasta> sera
<fargasta> se ho un problema con ububtu posso chiedere aiuto qua?
<fargasta> *ubuntu
<nicola> remix_tj http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6236207/
<mibofra> fargasta, beh è il canale ufficiale di supporto quindi non c'è posto migliore xD (a parte forum ed affiliati)
<remix_tj> nicola: molto strano, il task di mysql è attivo
<fargasta> aggiornandol ubuntu dalla verxsione 12.10 alla 13.04 la connessione non mi funziona più
<mibofra> fargasta, wifi?
<fargasta> cavo
<mibofra> uhm... che scheda monti fargasta ?
<fargasta> è un laptop
<fargasta> hp compaq nx7300
<mibofra> si dico sai il modello della scheda di rete?
<mibofra> se no dai in un terminale lshw e postalo qui con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> che lo vediamo noi
<remix_tj> nicola: salvati il db con mysqldump -S /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock --all-databases --add-drop-database > dump.sql
<nicola> allora, con quel comando mi ha salvato solo il db `test`
<nicola> all'epoca avevo settato tutte le pwd di sicurezza ed avevo creato un nome utente con i privilegi di creazione table ecc. ed un'altro utente con i privilegi di insert, update e delete dei dati
<fargasta> sta cosa è fattobile essendo ubuntu in un pc diverso da quello che scrivo?
<mibofra> fargasta, basta cge poi la riporti nel paste
<mibofra> *che
<fargasta> devo digitare solo  lshw?
<miloilcane> ciao
<mibofra> ciao miloilcane
<mibofra> fargasta, si così non manca nulla ci listi tutto l'hardware
<fargasta> riavio il pc
<fargasta> ok, come si usa questo pastebin?
<jester-> era
<jester-> !paste | fargasta
<ubot-it> fargasta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fargasta> !paste | fargasta
<ubot-it> fargasta, please see my private message
<fargasta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236382/
<jester-> fargasta: cosa non ti funza
<fargasta> non mi copnnetto ad interner
<jester-> fargasta: wifi o cavo
<fargasta> con la 12.10 non avevo problemi
<fargasta> aggiornato alla 13.04 non và più
<jester-> fargasta: wifi o cavo
<fargasta> cavo
<jester-> fargasta: ifconfig vede eth= ?
<jester-> fargasta: ifconfig vede eth0
<nicola> remix_tj risolto con il comando che mi hai dato - non fungeva perchè aveva bisogno di user e pwd! grazie mille
<nicola> cmq tu mi consigli di disinstallare xampp ed installare lamp-server^
<fargasta> come faccio a capire se vede eth0?
<jester-> fargasta: nel terminale: ifcondig
<jester-> ifconfig
<fargasta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236591/
<fargasta> secondo te mi vede eth0?
<fargasta> io penso di no ma potyrei sbagliarmi
<Niki> Avrei una domanda MOLTO stupida: è possibile installare UBuntu 32 bit su un computer a 64 bit?
<akis24> niki si
<Niki> E cosa cambia?
<Niki> Cioè, andrà più lento?
<akis24> Niki: non  sfrutta appieno le possibilita' di un sistema a 64 bit ovvio
<Niki> E il contrario? Un 64 su un 32?
<akis24> Niki: no
<Niki> Ok perfetto, grazie mille :)
<Guest98687> ragazzi sto ho istallato ubuntu ed ê andat a buon fine xô durante il caricamento non m fa ssceglieree parte direttamente windows
<Guest98687> cosa posso fare????
<Matt_91> Guest98687: non hai installato grub evidentemente
<Guest98687> quindi che dovrei fare??
<Guest98687> qualcuno può darmi 1 consiglio???
<akis24> !grub | Guest98687
<ubot-it> Guest98687: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> Guest98687:  devi installare grub se no all'avvio parte sempre winz leggi la procedura
<Guest98687> ma cm faccio a provare se non trovo ubuntu??
<akis24> Guest98687: se leggessi lo sapresti gia' bisogna usare il disco di installazione
<Guest98687> l ho ristallato 2 3 volte
<akis24> Guest98687: che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<Guest98687> 3.4
<akis24> 13.04 ?
<Guest98687> si scusa
<Guest98687> ora mi dice ristalla ubuntu?? elimino o ristallo. sopra??
<Matt_91> Guest98687: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<fargasta> jester?
<akis24> Guest98687: aspetta ..
<akis24> Guest98687: dal disco segui la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino questa
<Guest98687> provo
<fargasta> qualcuno mi può aiutare per un problema di connessione?
<akis24> Guest98687:  oppure posta il risultato di questo comando da terminale  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<akis24> fargasta: sudo lshw -c network
<mike2_> ragazzi mi date la pagina dv caricare le imagini_
<mike2_> ?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fargasta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6236735/
<mike2_> http://imagebin.org/273660
<akis24> fargasta: ora dai lspci -nn | grep -i net
<akis24> mike2_: sudo fdisk -l  come livorno...  sul terminale
<mike2_> a ok grz
<fargasta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6236759/
<mike2_> http://imagebin.org/273662
<akis24> fargasta:  prova con  ifconfig eth0 up   e vediamo se viene vista
<fargasta> mi da errore
<fargasta> come ho detto prima la connessione mi andava, poi ho fatto il passaggio di versione e non è più funzionata
<fargasta> da 12.10 a 13.04
<jester-> fargasta: hai ancora la live 13.04?
<jester-> fargasta: facile che sia andato strorto qualcosa avanzando, con la live puoi verificare
<fargasta> ho problemi a fare il cd perchè la raw è più grande di 700 mb
<fargasta> e su dvd non funge
<jester-> non è logico che una eth non funzioni che funzava nella versione precedente
<jester-> fargasta: sul dv funza
<jester-> dvd
<fargasta> ho cercato una versione in dvd e non la ho trovata
<jester-> fargasta: ma la devi scrivere la iso non coiparla tal quale
<fargasta> ho buttati via 2 dvd che non mi facevano il boot
<akis24> jester-:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1113779
<fargasta> la versione a 64 bit invece mi andava senza problemi, ma il laptop in questione è a 32
<jester-> fargasta: non esiste una versione dvd, basta scrivere la iso su un dvd possiblimente non riscrivibile
<jester-> akis24: Reported by Tom Masterson on 2013-02-02
<fargasta> io ne ho buttati via due di dvd non riscrivibili
<akis24> jester-:  ok visto
<fargasta> è possibile che la iso si sia danneggiata in qualche modo prima della masterizzazione?
<akis24> fargasta:  prova  a dare cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<neramarea> 'sera; da un paio di giorni in qua: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6236837/ Vi risultano problemi simili?
<akis24> neramarea:  prova a cambiare server sul gestore dei pacchetti magari al momento non va' quello impostato
<neramarea> come si fa?
<akis24> neramarea:  apri il gestore pacchetti vai alla voce impostazioni e poi credo repository
<neramarea> ok, ora ci butto un occhio...
<fargasta> dice che non esiste
<krabador> neramarea, medibunti è stato chiuso
<krabador> neramarea, semplicemente quello è il problema.
<neramarea> ???davvero???
<krabador> neramarea, si
<krabador> neramarea, software-properties-gtk da terminale, togli medibuntu dai repository esterni
<krabador> neramarea, fai sudo apt-get update e stai a posto.
<neramarea> ecchekaiser... ok, krabador...
<vittorio> calvino
<fargasta> akis24?
<mike2_> http://imagebin.org/273664 mi date una mano con questo grub__
<akis24> fargasta: al momento non so' dirti altro
<fargasta> quindi devo riuscire a farmi un dvd live che funziona?
<akis24> fargasta:  si
<mike2_> akis st provand ma solo nn riesco
<fargasta> ok, proverò a ricaricare la iso e speriamo bene
<mike2_> dv sbaglio_
<fargasta> grazie comunque
<mike2_> ?
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> mike2_:  hai seguito i passaggi ?
<mike2_> si
<mike2_> o meglio ho provato
<mike2_> dalla stampa te intisci dv sta l errore_
<mike2_> ?
<mike2_> intuisci
<akis24> mike2_: sembra che non sia proprio corretta la disposizione delle partizioni se ricordo
<mike2_> io ho lasciat fare al cd d istallazione
<mike2_> ma a sda1 nn dovrebbe esserci linux_
<akis24> mike2_: sei sulla live da usb ora ?
<mike2_> si
<akis24> mike2_: sda1 e winz
<mike2_> si ma non dovrebbe esserci linux
<akis24> mike2_: sda6 linux  sda5 la partizione di swap
<mike2_> e dovrei cambiare l ordine delle partizioni giusto?
<akis24>  mike2_  vediamo da terminale cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mike2_> mi dice  No such file or directory
<akis24> ok mike2_  non hai grub
<mike2_> e cm istallarlo __
<mike2_> ??
<akis24> cell... asp
<tamburilontani> salve, problema dopo installazione di ubuntu, schermo arancione e nessuna interazione grafica
<mike2_> akis ok cmq grazie del aiuto
<tamburilontani> se lo visualizzo in prova, nessun problema..
<tamburilontani> ?
<tamburilontani> nessun espertone informatico?
<tamburilontani> nessun genio?
<akis24> mike2_: non hai seguito bene la guida  quando devi montare la partizione il comando è sudo mount /dev/sda6/mnt  nel tuo caso è li il sistema  ..
<akis24> mike2_: seguila ma cerca di capire  il resto ovviamente non ha funzionato causa quel comando errato
<mike2_> mi dice  can't find /dev/sda6/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tamburilontani> scusate, cosa è nomodeset?
<tamburilontani> installo ubuntu e non vedo nulla sul video
<tamburilontani> se lo provo soltanto funziona..
<tamburilontani> qualche suggerimento?
<tamburilontani> ubot-it:<nomodeset>
<tamburilontani> chat del cazzo
<mike2_> ragazzi chi pu; darmi una mano con il grub__
<mike2_> __
<jester-> mike2_: cioè?
<mike2_> in pratica ho istallato ubuntu andat a buon fine ma parte direttamente windows mi hanno detto k probabilmente non [ istallato il grub
<jester-> mike2_: hai efi?
<jester-> !uefi | mike2_
<ubot-it> mike2_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> mike2_: segui ripristino del boot loader
<mike2_> ho provato a sguire questa guida ma senza risultati sbaglio in qualcosa forse http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> mike2_: se hai uefi non funza
<jester-> serve il cd
<mike2_> ho la chiavetta
<mike2_> ok cmq?
<jester-> mike2_: cosa dice la guida al punto: riparazione boot loader?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mike2_> http://imagebin.org/273666 pu; essere d aiuto_
<jester-> mike2_: hai mica detto che parte winz ?
<jester-> mike2_: o sei da cddlive
<mike2_> da cd live
<jester-> ok pare che non hai uefi
<mike2_> l istallazione mi ha detto k [ andata bene
<mike2_> per; poi alla riaccensione [ partito direttamente windows senza darmi scelte
<mike2_> uefi come lo istallo_
<jester-> mike2_: apri un terminale
<Bricconcello> Aiuto :'( http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&p=4465714#p4465714
<mike2_> fatto
<mike2_> cosa devo inviarci??
<jester-> mike2_: sudo umount  /mnt
<jester-> mike2_: copia da qui e incolla nel terminale
<jester-> mike2_: conferma ad azione eseguita
<mike2_> mi dice umount: /mnt: not mounted
<jester-> Bricconcello: se non ricordi la pass che ce possiamo fa
<Bricconcello> jester >_> cattivone
<jester-> mike2_: sudo mount /dev/sda6  /mnt/
<mike2_> mi dice > mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/ busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /mnt
<jester-> Bricconcello: è strano che per accedere al bios serva una pass
<jester-> mike2_: riavvia la live va
<Bricconcello> mi sa che l'ho messa io....
<mike2_> ok
<jester-> Bricconcello: prov apsegnere e a togliere la batteria
<Bricconcello> batteria normale?
<jester-> Bricconcello: è un portatile?
<Bricconcello> netbook
<jester-> tspegni e togli la bat, non so se ne ha un'altra sulla mobo
<Bricconcello> come?
<jester-> Bricconcello: se non so resetta togliendo aliementazione e batteria so cazzi
<jester-> guarda il manuale se c'è un reset
<Bricconcello> :O
<mike2__> rieccomi
<jester-> mike2__: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<Bricconcello> vedrò :(
<mike2__> mi dice mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/ busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /mnt
<jester-> mike2__: ma hai riavviato la live?
<jester-> non è possibile che sia gia montata
<jester-> mike2__: sudo umount /dev/sda6
<mike2__> cos= mi dice
<jester-> mike2__: non è che da nautilus hai cliccato la partizione linux
<mike2__> umount: /dev/sda6: not mounted
<jester-> che cazz
<jester-> non la smonta ma è montata e si è montata da sola?
<mike2__> hahah buuu nn so di cosa tu stia parlando hahaha
<jester-> mike2__: è lo stesso cd di installazione?
<mike2__> sisi
<mike2__> da pennetta usb
<jester-> rifammi vedere sudo fdisk -l
<mike2__> mi dai il link dv caricare la stampa_
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mike2__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> dopo aver incollato e fatto paste devi fare
<jester-> lo hai fatto prima
<mike2__> non mi apre altre pagine cn ci; k ho incollato
<mike2__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237218/
<mike2__> fatto
<mike2__> dovevo mkettere il nik
<jester-> mike2__: metti un nick, incolli, pigi paste e copi e incolli qui il link
<jester-> non c'è dubbio, è  su sda6 e non puo essere montata per i cazzi suoi
<jester-> mike2__: sei sicuro che sei da live
<jester-> mike2__: spegni, e togli la usb
<jester-> poi riavvia
<jester-> se è montata sei da sistema
<mike2__> mi parte sicuro windows
<jester-> mike2__: allora lascia la usb
<Server_> Ciao a tutti ho un problema, ho comprato da poco un server, dovrei far startare un programma il .sh il problema è che mi dice che non ho i permessi anche se sono root come posso fare ? Grazie mille
<mike2__> allora riavvio
<jester-> mike2__ spe
<mike2__> ok
<jester-> mike2__:  fa vedere che risponde: mount
<jester-> facile che ha messo grub sulla usb
<mike2__> ubuntu [ sicuramente istallato nn so dv ma lo [ ahhahaha
<jester-> mike2__: non divagare
<mike2__> quindi cosa devo fare non ho capito
<mike2__> riavvio
<mike2__> ?
<jester-> mike2__: dare nel terminale il comando mount e incollare nel paste
<Server_> jester-, ti prego mi potresti aiutare ?
<jester-> Server_: scrivi il problema
<mike2__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237242/ ecco
<Server_> jester-, ho un problema, ho comprato da poco un server, dovrei far startare un programma il .sh il problema è che mi dice che non ho i permessi anche se sono root come posso fare ?
<jester-> mike2__: non c'è nessuna sda6 montata
<jester-> mike2__: ripristina il sistema che qualcosa è andato storto e non cambiare nulla circa grub
<mike2__> quindi che dovrei fare?
<jester-> !ripristino | mike2__
<ubot-it> mike2__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> Server_: .sh ha i permessi i esecuzioe?
<jester-> esecuzione*
<Server_> jester-, come lo vedo ?
<jester-> Server_: fatto sudo chmod +x sticass.sh?
<mike2__> jester ma l ho fatt 3 4 volte ora ci riprovo
<Server_> jester-, ah si
<jester-> Server_: e con sudo ./sticass.sh non parte?
<jester-> mike2__: grub deve andare su sda
<jester-> mike2__: e non sda1 o 2 o altro
<jester-> sda
<Server_> jester-, no
<jester-> Server_: errore?
<Server_> jester-, aspetta che sto riavviando il serv er
<mike2__> faccio ristalla o elimina e ristalla__
<jester-> mike2__: leggi la guida che è chiara
<jester-> e non segarti winz
<jester-> Server_: mo arriva remix_tj che server expert
<Server_> ok grazie :)
<remix_tj> Server_: che problema hai?
<Server_> remix_tj, ok aspetta 2 secondi che sto riavviando il server e ti spiego tutto
<remix_tj> ok
<Server_> remix_tj, ho comprato da poco un server, dovrei far startare un programma il .sh il problema è che mi dice che non ho i permessi anche se sono root come posso fare
<remix_tj> Server_: il file sh è eseguibile? cioè ha i permessi +x?
<Server_> si
<Server_> remix_tj, apposto ho risolto il problema grazie e scusami per il disturbo
<jester-> Server_: che era
<mike2__> jester ma al termine quand dev riavviare la tolgo la chiavetta?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Server_: non tenerci all'oscuro
<mike2__> ??
<mike2__> dice l istallazione è completata e che devo riavviare ma la tolgo la chiavetta??
<wise> sera
<jester-> mike2__: logico
<jester-> mi pare che abbia fatto un po troppo in fretta
<wise> qualcuno conosce le potenzialità di ubuntu server???
<jester-> remix_tj:
<jester-> remix_tj: illustra
<remix_tj> wise: dipende cosa ti serve sapere. è una distribuzione linux normale :-)
<wise> ho letto che va bene anche per aziende che hanno pc workstation windows
<wise> funziona comme server we?di posta?....
<mike2_> jester come sempre istallazione andato in porto ma carica direttamente windows..
<mike2_> chi puo darmi un consiglio su come risolvere??
<mike2_> mi sta sulle balle windows aiutatemiii non abbandonatemi alla microsoft ahahahah
<mike2_> chi pu; darmi una mano??
<tesivo> ciao a tutti!
<mike2_> nessuno pu; darmi un consiglio su come risolvere_
<mike2_> ragazzi chi puo dirmi cm mai il pc non m rileva ubuntu_??
<l01> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<l01> mike2_: ^^^^^^
<mike2_> in pratica ho istallato ubuntu va a buon fine ma poi mi parte direttamente windows
<mike2_> ho istallato ubuntu va a buon fine ma poi mi parte direttamente windows
<l01> mike2_: avvia il Live CD di Ubuntu, apri un terminale premendo Ctrl+Alt+T, digita sudo blkid poi premi Invio, incolla il risultato su paste.ubuntu.com e dammi il link del Pastebin
<mike2_> ok
<l01> se risulta un MBR posso aiutarti, e l'output mi darebbe la partizione da montare per correggere
<mike2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237526/ ecco
<mike2_> l01 cosa ne pensi_____
<l01> La partizione efi non la vedo, pertanto assumo sia un MBR
<l01> Allora mike2_ digita su terminale questo comando: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<mike2_> mi dice mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /mnt
<l01> dai ls /mnt
<l01> è una L minuscola non è una i maiuscola
<Riccardone> o semplicemente dai mount
<mike2_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237557/
<l01> ok, segui i passi 3 e 4 della pagina  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<l01> poi sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mike2_> ok provo
<l01> infine sudo update-grub
<mike2_> il 3 nn mi da nulla al 4 mi dice  failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<l01> dai ls -l /mnt/bin/bash
<mike2_> mi dice ls: cannot access /mnt/bin/bash: No such file or directory
<l01> l'installazione ha incontrato un errore, devi reinstallare
<l01> puoi farlo direttamente da questa sessione del live cd. In ogni caso, puoi chiudere il terminale, non serve più
<mike2_> ma mi ha detto k era andata a buon fine
<mike2_> l ho ristallat gi' 5 6 volte aahhahaha
<mike2_> lo ristallo dinuovo??
<l01> eh sì
<mike2_> l avev fatt poco prima k m risp cmq lo rifaccio dinuovo se mi dici d rifarlo
<l01> beh ci mancano dei file di sistema, non è che ci sia alternativa
<mike2_> faccio ristalla o cancella e ristalla_
<l01> fai cancella e reinstalla
<mike2_> ma quando mi dice riavvia dev toglierla la pennetta_
<l01> toglierla non prima che si sia spento
<mike2_> ok
<mike2_> scarico aggiornmamento durante l istallazione_ e i softwer d terze parti_
<laura__> non  riesco  a  salvare  il livello  su  alsamixer  cda  terminale   come posso  fare?
<Riccardone> laura__: sudo alsamixer
<laura__> per  salvare?
<Riccardone> laura__: probabilmente non hai i permesi per salavre da normal user
<krabador> laura__, quale ubuntu, pre favore?
<laura__> allora  sudo  alsamixer  e  per  chiudere  e salvare?  basta  uscire?
<laura__> lub  12.04
<Riccardone> laura__: si, basta chiudere e salva in automatico :)
<laura__> spero  sia  solo  uquello  ho  l'audio  ko  e   periferica  cd  non  funzionannte
<krabador> laura__, ma non chiudere il terminale, ,ma con il tasto f per la chiusura
<laura__> per  provare  s e  si s ente  ce  qualke  altro  comando?
<laura__> ormai  ho  chiuso
<krabador> laura__, riapri e controlla che il livello sia quello settato
<laura__> è  quello  esatto  ora  come  faccio a  provare   ...  e poi  perche  all'avvio d el  sistema  il  cassetto cd   si  blokka?
<laura__> makke'  niente   audio
<brian72> piccolo problema
<brian72> non funziona firfox mi dice che non si colega al server
<brian72> ma chromium funziona
<brian72> il prblema sta che non mi fa cliccare su consenfti adobe flash player da cromium
<brian72> c e qualche poibile soluzione ?
<antunello> ragazzi come faccio ad autorizzare empathy ad aggiungere un profilo twitter????
<antunello> o meglio come faccio ad autorizzare ubuntu???
<brian72> antunello: forse mettendo la tua password portachiave
<antunello> quindi mi consigli ad avviare empathy da root???
<antunello> brian72: ci provo!!!
<laura__> mi  hai  mollata  riccardone??
<Riccardone> laura__: eccomi, dimmi
<laura__> non va  cd  blokkato  audio  out
<laura__>   kimma  afa'?
<Riccardone> laura__: dai il comando eject
<laura__> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: ioctl non appropriata per il device stikazzi@stikazzi-HP-Vectra:~$
<Riccardone> aia
<Riccardone> sudo eject
<laura__> sudo  pur e io
<laura__> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: ioctl non appropriata per il device stikazzi@stikazzi-HP-Vectra:~$
<mike2__> lo1 addiruittura ora si blocca l istallazione ma se faccio le partizioni manualmente nn risolvo___
<mike2__> ????
<Riccardone> laura__: vedi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=509056
<laura__> pe r l'audio?
<l01> mike2__: partizionare a mano non cambierebbe niente
<laura__> ahahha  ma  rikkardonre  dice  probabilmente  è  rotto   ma  dai   funzion a benissimo ma  quando  parte  il  so  ...diventa  out
<mike2__> riscaricando l iso di ubuntu_
<mike2__> ?
<Riccardone> laura__: è un controller sata ?
<l01> mike2__: controlla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato, per verificare che non sia danneggiata
<laura__> ke  stai  adì?
<l01> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<l01> mike2__: ^^^^^^^^ Scarica la iso se e solo se l'hash non corrisponde
<laura__> parla  trikolore  rikkardone  o  non  capisco  un  tubo  katodiko
<laura__> tra  quando e sce  13.10?
<laura__> lub'
<Riccardone> laura__: su che device è installato il cd/dvd ? /dev/sdb ?
<laura__> a  bohh  come  facciuo a  saperlo?
<Riccardone> ls /dev/sdb1
<Riccardone> laura__: senti Fetentone , lui è un grande!
<laura__> un  grande   fetentone??
<laura__> non  mi si  fila'
<krabador> laura__, si, ma non affidargli troppo la macchina, ha passione per la pirotecnica
<lukino> buona sera a tutti
<lukino> faccio una domanda. Ho installato ubuntu su un mio pc, funziona bene ma quando apro il software center si apre la schermata e poi si richiude
<lukino> anche gli aggiornamenti non vanno
<l01> lukino: apri terminale, dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, incolla su paste.ubuntu.com e dacci il link del paste
<lukino> al momento non ho il pc
<lukino> se siete così rapidi appena lo recupero vi ricontatto! :)
<lukino> adesso vado ad installare lubuntu su un pc parecchio vecchio. vedo se riesco a resuscitarlo
<Fetentone2lavend> fabio_cc: arrenditi o sparo
<Fetentone2lavend> adesso sei circondato
<Fetentone2lavend> #ubuntu-it-chat
<t4nk984> buona sera
<krabador> t4nk984, dì pure.
<cristian_c> krabador, magari non vuole dire niente :)
<t4nk984> :)
<krabador> t4nk984, allora è sbagliato il canale.
<t4nk984> krabador: ma ti rode qualcosa?
<pater> ciao
<pater> ho un problema post aggiornament
<pater> o
<pater> chi mi aiuta?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-15
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<DaRcHaNgEl> :-)
<lozio> salve.ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04.
<lozio> nei dettagli, in grafica mi da driver sconosciuto
<lozio> ed esperienza standard
<lozio> cm faccio a installare i driver della scheda grafica intel?
<DaRcHaNgEl> 12.4
<DaRcHaNgEl> mi pare non sia piu supportata
<DaRcHaNgEl> 13.04
<akis24> giorno
<massy> buongiorno chat
<tricklinux> salve a tutti
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<gatsu1000> vediamo se a sto giro ce la famo... sapete perchè con un dongle usb wireless, nonostante gli abbia detto di salvare la password di rete, mi tocca cliccare su "connetti" 3 volte prima che si connetta?
<fourlastor> ciao ragazzi! c'è un modo per disinstallare un font installato cliccando su "installa" nel visualizzatore? :D
<fourlastor> ho controllato e non stanno in ~/.fonts
<cristian_c> fourlastor, come si chiama il font?
<fourlastor> cristian_c, kronaone-regular, è dei fonts di google
<cristian_c> fourlastor, fai una ricerca nel sistema
<fourlastor> mh non c'è un modo "ufficiale" per gestire i fonts?
<fourlastor> ok vediamo se l'ho trovati
<fourlastor> perfetto, il visualizzatore li mette in ~/.local/share/fonts :D
<cristian_c> eh
<NonSaprei> mi potete dare i repository di ubuntu 11.04?
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, non qui
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, ma a che scopo?
<NonSaprei> voglio impostarli nel file /etc/apt/sources.list di debian e passare a ubuntu senza scaricare l'iso.
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, eh, ma non funziona
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, poi perché proprio la 11.04 (che è obsoleta e non più supportata)?
<NonSaprei> perche unity non mi piace e le nove relase non hanno privacy.
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, tutto comprensibile, ma mica sei obbligato a usare unity
<cristian_c> XD
<NonSaprei> si ma non supportano gnome 2.30.6 che il DE che utilizzo
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, gnome 2 è morto
<cristian_c> fattene una ragione
<NonSaprei> è morto si ma si puo ancora utilizzare ora come ora sto usando debian 6.0.7 che usa come DE predefinito gnome 2.30.2 e funziona.
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, beh, sì, ma è una old stable, con tutti i limiti
<cristian_c> pacchetti stravecchi
<cristian_c> mi pare roba risalente al 2008
<cristian_c> uhm, no, 2010 Xd
<NonSaprei> no fino all'anno scorso hanno rinnovato pacchetti.[per lo meno in debian(poi se ubuntu non è una debian derivata non lo so peò...)]
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, non li hanno rinnovati, sono bugfix e security fix
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, altrimenti non sarebbe una stable
<cristian_c> XD
<Kalce> salve  a tutti.... io uso ubuntu 12.04.... come mai non riesco a rippare nessun dvd con nessun programma?
<Kalce> mi danno tutti errore?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Kalce
<ubot-it> Kalce: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<fourlastor> NonSaprei: hai provato MATE?
<fourlastor> NonSaprei: http://mate-desktop.org/about/
<NonSaprei> si ma no mi "ispira" come gnome 2
<cristian_c> epperò è così
<cristian_c> ora c'è gnome 3
<Kalce> Davvero... fosse facile... ho provato : acidrip dvdrip, e altri programmmi ma mi danno tutti errore.....
<cristian_c> se vuoi un gnome 2 c'è mate
<cristian_c> o ripieghi su xfce
<NonSaprei> e poi lo dovrei utilizzare con ubuntu 12.04 o superiore quindi si ritorna al discorso privacy...
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, mi spieghi quale privacy?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, io uso una *buntu e non ho problemi di privacy in quanto non uso unity
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, tra l'altro in unity si può pure disattivare XD
<cristian_c> volendo
<fourlastor> ma che problemi di privacy ci stanno su Unity scusate? O_o
<cristian_c> fourlastor, parla delle ricerche di amazon
<NonSaprei> hai presente gli accordi di canonical con amazoon ecco uno dei discorsi privacy
<cristian_c> ma si può diattivar
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, appunto, io non unity e il problema non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> e se avessi unity lo disattiverei pure
<cristian_c> *non ho
<NonSaprei> si ma poi non si sa come e non si sa chi(canonical) lo riattiva appena può...
<cristian_c> NonSaprei,  su unity? E chi l'ha detto?
<NonSaprei> l'ho provato...
<cristian_c> ?????
<Kalce> ho provato anche a reistallare l' os ma non c' è nulla da fare
<cristian_c> Kalce, magari il problema è la sorgente
<cristian_c> Kalce, e poi, quale errore?
<Kalce> cristian_c ,mi ricordo solo quello di acid rip     ....mencoder interupted by user
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, poi su alcune scelte di canonical potrei anche essere contrario, ma saremmeo offtopic
<cristian_c> -e
<cristian_c> Kalce, posta qualche output
<cristian_c> Kalce, lanciali da terminale
<Kalce> è anche quello il problema.... i programmi si bloccano e non fanno vedere nessun output
<cristian_c> Kalce, da terminale
<NonSaprei> non critico canonical, ansi penso che faccia un ottimo OS, io spiegavo solo il motivo per cui non voglio installare 12.04 o superiore.
<Kalce> cristian_c , ok riprovo e poi su pastebin
<cappyt> Salve ragazzi, sto buildando una ISO di ubuntu 13.04, devo chiedere qui per aiuto o mi sposto nel canale di sviluppo?
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, per me puoi anche criticare canonical, è che on capisco il problema
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> NonSaprei, non esiste soltanto unity , se questo èil punto
<cristian_c> se non ti piace
<cristian_c> cappyt, se non conosco la domanda è difficile rispondere
<fourlastor> cristian_c: domanda al volo, te cosa usi?
<cristian_c> fourlastor, è una cosa che esula dal canale, ma ti rispondo brevemene: lxde
<cristian_c> +t
<fourlastor> ok, grazie :P
<Kalce> cristian_c , allora , questo è quello che dice il terminale :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6240167/
<Kalce> cristian_c , e questo quello che dice acid rip :  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6240174/
<cristian_c> AcidRip message - No configuration file found, nevermind.
<Kalce> cristian_c , cioè?
<cristian_c> **  No css library available. See             **
<cristian_c> Kalce, ma non è sempre il terminale
<cristian_c> parlo dei due paste
<cristian_c> ?
<lozio> salve. ho installato ubuntu su un hp mini 110-3000. nei dettagli, in grafica, mi da driver sconosciuto. è normale?
<cristian_c> lozio, bisogna vedere che scheda è montata
<lozio> cristian_c: è un intel graphic accellerator
<Kalce> cristian_c , no. il primo paste è il terminale.... il secondo è quello che mi dice quando clicco il pulsantino in bassso a dx sulla videat di acidrip che si chiama debug
<cristian_c> un po 'generico, comunque
<cristian_c> lozio, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> lozio, poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> Kalce, ok
<cristian_c> Kalce, è un dvd video, giusto?
<Kalce> cristian_c , esatto. che anni fà ho già rippato....
<cristian_c> !paste | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lozio> cristian_c: scusami non sono pratico. cos è pastebin?
<cristian_c> Kalce, asp
<cristian_c> !paste | lozio
<lozio> ha ok grazie
<cristian_c> Kalce, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd
<lozio> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240191/plain/
<cristian_c> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<cristian_c> lozio, non vedo cose strane
<Kalce> cristian_c ,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6240199/
<cristian_c> Kalce, ma avevi attivato i medibuntu?
<Kalce> cristian_c ,non credo.... come si fà?
<lozio> cristian_c: ma quindi lavora la intel graphics?
<cristian_c> Kalce, da 'Software e aggionamenti'
<cristian_c> lozio, sì
<Kalce> cristian_c , provo....
<lozio> cristian_c: xk noto ke va un po lento il computer
<cristian_c> lozio, quella c'è (che fa anche abbastanza schifo, nel tuo caso)
<cristian_c> lozio, quale interfaccia utilizzi?
<lozio> cristian_c: non lo so... ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> lozio, con unity?
<acsd> salve, secodo voi quale degli old stable è il migliore?
<Kalce> cristian_c , dici dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> acsd, \sei quello di prima
<acsd> di prima quando?
<lozio> cristian_c: non lo so.. scusa ma è la prima volta che mi avvicino a ubuntu. cmq c è un programma che si chiama myUnity
<cristian_c> NonSaprei
<cristian_c> l!info myuity
<acsd> NonSaprei proprio che dirti. comjnque non sono io.
<cristian_c> l!info myunity
<cristian_c> acsd, sì, sei tu
<acsd> *comunque
<cristian_c> lol
<acsd> pensa quel che vuoi, se questo è il comitato d'accoglienza andiamo bene! :P
<cristian_c> acsd, scusa, ma almeno ammettilo
<cristian_c> Kalce, sì, ma non solo
<ExPBoy> acsd, sai sappiamo leggere un ip
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> !info gedit
<ubot-it> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 519 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<cristian_c> !info my-unity
<ubot-it> Package my-unity does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> !info myunity
<ubot-it> Package myunity does not exist in raring
<Kalce> cristian_c , dal gestore aggiornamenti ho attivato tutto... infatti, mi stà scaricando un sacco di aggiornamenti...
<Kalce> cristian_c , non solo?
<acsd> boh certo che siete da ricovero. cambiate spacciatore.
<cristian_c> Kalce, tutto cosa?
<Kalce> cristian_c , ho attivato tute le opzione delle repository che si potevano attivare....
<cristian_c> lozio, non è necessario myunity (che tra l'altro non si trova nei repo). che devi fare?
<cristian_c> lozio, comunque, quel netbook è troppo scarso per unity, secondo me
<cristian_c> Kalce, magari hai fatto danni
<lozio> cristian_c: e come lo cambio?
<cristian_c> Kalce, nessuno ti ha consigliato di farlo
<cristian_c> lozio, installa una delle derivate ifficiali
<cristian_c> *ufficiali
<Kalce> cristian_c , d' accordo... ormai...
<cristian_c> lozio, anzi, prima provale in live
<lozio> cristian_c: tipo lubuntu o xubuntu?
<lozio> cristian_c: me ne consiglieresti una in particolare?
<cristian_c> lozio, sì
<cristian_c> lozio, sui netbook queste derivate vanno una meraviglia
<cristian_c> lozio, dipende dal tuo gusto, provale prima in live
<cristian_c> Kalce, disattiva tutto ciò che hai attivato ora
<cristian_c> Kalce, prima che fai danni irreparabili
<lozio> cristian_c: ho anche messo un GB di ram in +, ma mi sa che è proprio il processore un pò pistola... sbaglio?
<ExPBoy> lozio, e facile
<CappyT> Se è un atom.. Ci scaldi le pizzette
<cristian_c> lozio, hai fatto bene, quanta ram hai?
<lozio> cristian
<cristian_c> io pensavo che sui netbook la ram fosse saldata sulla scheda madre
<Kalce> cristian_c , fatto, ma oramai gli ggiornamenti li jho già scaricati
<lozio> cristain_c: c era un GB e ne ho messi 2
<cristian_c> CappyT, è un atom
<lozio> CappyT: è un atom n455
<CappyT> Ecco, unity meglio lasciarlo dov'è
<CappyT> Usa gnome 2
<sv09076> posso chiedere un info su un problema riscontrato con scheda video hdmi?
<lozio> cristian_c, CappyT: quindi installo una derivata o gnome? e se devo installare gnome, come si fa?
<cristian_c> CappyT, gnome 2 non c'è più
<cristian_c> sv09076, ma non ti avevo già datp un suggerimento
<cristian_c> ?
<CappyT> C'è gnome session fallback
<cristian_c> CappyT, è una sessione, non è gnome 2
<cristian_c> lozio, ti do il link: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<CappyT> Beh, qualche giorno fa l'ho installato, non ricordo se da repo esterne o cosa, su un notebook molto vecchio
<CappyT> Cmq l'alternativa è lubuntu
<lozio> cristian_c: grazie mille!
<lozio> ClappyT: grazie anche  a te!
<CappyT> Figurati
<cristian_c> CappyT, le alternative sono tante, ma è meglio non suggerire oscuri ppa
<cristian_c> a meno che non si tratti di quello ufficiale di cinnamon o mate
<cristian_c> ato che non vi sono alternative nei repo
<vd11918> ciao...mi consigliate ubuntu 13.04 oppure linux mint 15?
<massy> linux mint 15
<massy> piu stabile specialmente con mate
<massy> super personalizxzabile
<CappyT> Beh, mate è installabile anche su ubuntu
<massy> lo so
<massy> ma su mint è di default
<cristian_c> Kalce, poi non ti lamentare
<Kalce> cristian_c , ovvio
<cristian_c> Kalce, comunque, dovevo soltanto controllare se avevi aggiunto i repo medibuntu
<cristian_c> *dovevi
<Kalce> cristian_c , nn c' è nessun repo di medibuntu
<rashxt> salve a tutti, ho messo tra i segnalibri di nautilus un link a un sftp. quando mi chiede le credenziali le inserisco e scelgo di salvarle per sempre ma dopo che chiudo la sessione me richiede sempre. Qualcuno sa come posso workaroundare questo bug ? grazie
<rashxt> ah dimenticavo, per i segnalibri che ho su connessioni ftp le credenziali me le salva.
<rashxt> potrebbe essere qualcosa legato a fingerprint o quella roba li di ssh?
<cristian_c> Kalce, sicuro?
<qdfw> buongiorno a tutti.
<Kalce> cristian_c , non vedo nulla che accenni minimamente a medibuntu
<cristian_c> Kalce, ci sono delle scheda
<cristian_c> Kalce, magari guarda anche in sources.list e sources.list.d
<Kalce> cristian_c , nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Kalce, come preferisci
<cristian_c> ma anche nel file manager
<cristian_c> *schede
<Kalce> cristian_c , sources.list: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<qdfw> ho appena scaricato la beta2  di ubuntu 13.10 ed è il mio primo approccio con il mondo linux, mi potreste dire , in linea generale, cosa possa fare di differente a windows?
<Kalce> cristian_c , sources.list.d: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> rashxt, dov'è scritto di salvarle per sempre?
<cristian_c> !chat | qdfw
<ubot-it> qdfw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !repository | Kalce, leggi qui
<ubot-it> Kalce, leggi qui: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<rashxt> cristian_c: nella popup che mi appare per inserire le credenziali, ci sono 3 opzioni, dimentica, salva per questa sessione, salva per sempre
<qdfw> cristian_c, per me è più che inerente!
<cristian_c> rashxt, allora prova a lanciare nautilus da terminale e vedi se esce qualche informazione utile in output
<rashxt> cristian_c: provo
<cristian_c> qdfw, non vorrei essere fiscale, ma la 13.10 non è ancora uscita ufficialmente
<cristian_c> qdfw, è la domanda non ha a che fare con il supporto
<cristian_c> diciamo che non è proprio inerente per questo chan (come domanda)
<qdfw> invece si in quanto sto chiedendo un supporto per il mio primo approccio.
<cristian_c> qdfw, bene, per una panormaica , leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki | qdfw
<ubot-it> qdfw: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> qdfw, perché non hai un problema
<cristian_c> *panoramica
<rashxt> cristian_c: niente nautilus non logga più niente lo avranno tolto
<cristian_c> rashxt, asp
<rashxt> cristian_c: l'unica è tailare il file di log. sai dove si trova?
<rashxt> ah ok sorry aspetto
<cristian_c> rashxt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672797
<qdfw> guiodic.wordpress.com/2009/10/16/bannato-definitivamente-dal-forum-di-ubuntu-it/
<qdfw> che ne pensate?
<cristian_c> qdfw, chesei offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat | qdfw
<ubot-it> qdfw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<qdfw> ma l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> !offtopic
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> qdfw, su, se vuoi chiacchierare a proposito della commmunity puoi farlo nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> inoltre, non puoi postare qui link esterni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> qui, solo supporto
<qdfw> edf
<qdfw> fcf
<qdfw> f cbsfbsfhwth
<qdfw> wthtw
<qdfw> y
<qdfw> t
<qdfw> stneth
<cristian_c> lol
<qdfw> dsfdssd
<qdfw> ffdfff
<qdfw> ffddff
<qdfw> vdsde
<qdfw> vdsffdf
<qdfw> fddffd
<qdfw> ddddd
<qdfw> cfddddd
<qdfw> fxffvddfc
<qdfw> ffdddff
<qdfw> cffdcffr
<qdfw> vcdffvgr
<qdfw> ggvvg
<qdfw> vgfjrhhhf
<Kalce> ongiorno
<mnemonik> Domandona del pomeriggio: come mai Rhythmbox non mi vede le pennette usb? Hanno file system fat... lo stesso Banshee... solo un cellulare samsung galaxy gt-i5500 viene rilevato
<laura__> mi date un  link  per  scaricare lubuntu  13.10  pe r pc 32  766 m ram  ?
<mnemonik> laura_ http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<laura__> mamonik  grazie  ma  questa   è  13.04  la  13.10  non  si  puo'  sfcaricare  ankora?
<laura__> 13.10  lub  non  è  ankora  disponibile?
<mnemonik> laura_ , ah scusami, allora credo che non sia stata ancora rilasciata
<akis24> ciao
<laura__> ce  scritto   2  days  è  possibile      ma  ce  differenz a tra  13.10  e  13.04  posso a ggirnare  giusto  altra  cos a  come  posso  migliorare  bufferin  g  su  lubuntu???
<Ruspa> ciao qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? non trovo il modo di far funzionare uno scanner di stampante connesso a router di rete chi si ricorda come impostarlo?
<mnemonik> Ruspa, io l'anno scorso riuscii a far funzionare in rete una stampante multifunzione della Epson... però ho dovuto installare i driver dal sito
<mnemonik> della epson
<jester-> sera
<lozio> salve! posso chiedere per lubuntu?
<jimmib> salve sono un principiante chiedo ho installato una stampante brother dopo aver scaricato i driver ma non riesco a stampare?
<jimmib> salve sono un principiante su ubuntu ,chiedo qualche info su unstallazione stampante brother grazie
<Matt_91> jimmib: non funziona?
<jimmib> esatto ho installato i driver ke ho scaricato mi invia i dati ma non parte la stampa
<Matt_91> jimmib: ma senza driver nemmeno andava? che modello è?
<jimmib> modello mfc 3360 c
<Matt_91> jimmib: se vai qui: http://localhost:631/printers/ la vedi?
<jimmib> si ok
<Matt_91> jimmib: si?
<jimmib> ok ho aperto pagina cosa faccio?
<jimmib> la vedo
<Matt_91> jimmib: io vedrei di smanettare nelle impostazioni, male che vada elimini la stamapante, poi la stacchi, la riattacchi e te la reinstalla
<jimmib> ok provero' a far cosi, domattina, adesso finisco il turno di lavoro domani mi ricollego se ci sei ti faccio sapere grazie per il momento
<jimmib> a presto
<Matt_91> jimmib: di nulla, io ci sono forse domani sera verso quest'ora
<Matt_91> jimmib: ma c'è gente più in gamba non preoccuparti
<jimmib> ok grazie si ho difficolta' un po' con le periferiche ma piano piano si sistema tutto a domani
<meluste> buonasera a tutti. mi serve qualche consiglio su come impostare la mia rete domestica e qualche link a guide su come fare. Non ho molto tempo per spulciare il forum quindi pensavo di aprire una nuova discussione, mi consigliate la sezione più appropriata?
<zaratos> salve,ho un notebook con scheda grafica nvidia optimus gt 540m,volevo sapere se per gestire la tecnologia optimus devo ancora utilizzare bumblebee o se allo stato attuale ci sono altre opzioni.Grazie.
<NonSaprei> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2013/10/15/news/i_funerali_di_priebke_alle_17_ad_albano-68643001/
<checco> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi da una mano a rimettere apposto un hd
<checco> ?
<jester-> checco: cioè?
<checco> ho un hd collegato tramite box per hd interni alla usb, vorrei provare a formattarlo e metterci ubuntu,,, ma da gparted, del mio pc non riesco, e mi da errori di lettura e di montaggio  della periferica, :-)
<checco> mi dice di creare una nuova tabella partizioni, ma non so perche mi da problemi,,,
<jester-> checco: su pare sia scassato a dovere
<jester-> checco: quindi crea nuova tabelle a ripartizione
<jester-> a
<checco> cioe??
<checco> non ti seguo scusami..
<jester-> checco: da gparted, come richiesto, crei un nuova tabella, quindi avrai tutto lo spazio non allocato e puoi fare partizioni
<checco> si in avanzate mi fa scegliere, msdos, ecc ecc, cosa metto???
<jester-> checco: crea nuova tabella dod
<jester-> dos
<checco> ecco l errore, : Errore di input/output durante la lettura su /dev/sdb
<jester-> checco: mi sa che è andato
<jester-> checco è sdb il disco?
<checco> aaaaaaa e non è possibile secondo te provare a fare qualcosa, sdb bo non lo so .
<checco> se vuoi proviamo da terminale...
<jester-> checco: bè lo vedi li in gparted
<jester-> checco:  per non fare danni devo sapere sè è sdb o altro
<checco> adesso non lo legge piu, a volte lo fa ,, provo a farlo leggere e ti dico
<checco> si si, è sdb
<checco> sda è il mio personale
<jester-> checco: è alimentato l'adattatore?
<checco> no,,, è un hd interno, tramite box, devo alimentarlo?
<checco> perche gira , lo sento girare, cmq
<jester-> checco: eh il box è alimentato o prende solo da usb
<checco> da usb
<jester-> checco: facile che al usb non ce la faccia a sostenerlo
<checco> aaaaaa ,,,, ok
<jester-> infatti ci sono box solo usb con 2 prese
<checco> quindi provo ad alimentarlo e provare cosi,,,, giusto??
<jester-> checco: è difficile dire se siano andati a mignotte tabella e filesystem o che sia un problema di alimentazione
<jester-> checco: il box non è collegabile alla presa corrente?
<NonSaprei> mi sapete dire come si può convertire n file .dmg con ubuntu?
<jester-> NonSaprei: .dmg è roba osx in cosa lo verresti convertire
<checco> si è collegabile ma, devo trovare uno spinotto, ora non trovo la scatola del box
<checco> sto cercadno
<jester-> checco: allora il problema è l'alimentazione el box
<jester-> forse
<NonSaprei> jester- : è il file di installazione pe iATKOS.
<jester-> NonSaprei: non è convertibile
<jester-> è una app osx
<NonSaprei> io sapevo che ci sono dei programmi...
<jester-> al max converti rpm in deb e non sempre viene ad hoc
<NonSaprei> ma girano solo su winzoz
<jester-> NonSaprei: per linux non ci sono che io sappia
<checco> jester- ci sono alimentato ma nulla non mi fa creare tabellla partizione,,, conosci per caso un modo per renderlo utilizzabile tramite qualche software?
<jester-> checco: è sdb?
<checco> si sdb
<jester-> checco: apri un terminale
<checco> ok
<jester-> checco: chiudi gparted
<checco> ok
<jester-> checco: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6241658/
<jester-> checco: apri gparted e vedi se ha rasato ma mi pare che dia errore e sa di hd fottuto
<checco> prima mi dava spazio inallocato, se rasa cambia qualcosa???
<checco> solito errore,
<jester-> avrà tutto spazio non allocato
<jester-> se crei la tabella dos?
<checco> è gia tutto inallocato, non cambia cmq, e tutto inallocato
<checco> adesso provo
<checco> Errore di input/output durante la lettura su /dev/sdb
<jester-> mi sa che è andato, hai in cd instalalzione di wonz7?
<checco> ignorato poi Errore di input/output durante la scrittura su /dev/sdb
<jester-> checco: prova a creare una partizione
<checco> dal cd di winzozz
<checco> ?
<jester-> no da gparted
<checco> no mi dice che devo creare una nuva tabella partizioni,,,, non mi da l opzione, partiziona in ecc ecc
<jester-> checco: prova col cd di winz7
<checco> ok faro cosi
<jester-> se non sistema il disco è andato
<checco> comunque grazie per l impegno,,, ci provero dopo che vado a magna
<checco> se non sistema, lultimissama op<ione esiste<'''?
<jester-> checco: fai fina di installarci winz
<jester-> fai finta*
<checco> ok,,,
<checco> e poi??'
<checco> poi riprovo da gparted
<checco> ,
<NonSaprei> http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/valve-presenta-steamos-la-famosa.html
<jester-> e poi se possibile dovrebbe cercare di sistemare
<jester-> !chat | NonSaprei
<ubot-it> NonSaprei: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checco> ok ti ringrazio ancora ciao alla prossima
<massy> salve: una domanda: uso teamviewer per linux per connettermi negli altri pc per aiutare in caso di casini vari, ma ultimamente mi da errore: dice che
<massy> i daemon non è partito
<massy> che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> massy, meglio che ne parli in -chat perché non è presente nei repo ufficiali :)
<massy> oh okay
<massy> ma esiste qualcosa nei repo?
<cristian_c> massy, non saprei, sinceramente
<vlt> Ciao
<NonSaprei>  si può installare una distibuzione partendo da un'altra distribuzione?
<jester-> !chat | NonSaprei
<ubot-it> NonSaprei: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> NonSaprei: ti hanno risposto no in tre in chat
<methos_> salve
<methos_> perchè si dice che ubutnu va bene solo ocn processori intel?
<jester-> methos_: va anche con amd
<methos_> un mio maico che lo usa di professione mi dice di evitare amd ocme la peste
<methos_> e ocntrollare hce nache la scheda video sia intel
<jester-> methos_: de gustibus
<methos_> poi è meglio la 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> methos_: dipende dal processore se a 32 o 64
<jester-> da core2 in su sono tutti 64
<URUS> jester-: io non ho mai apito a cosa serve il 32 e 64
<a7x> methos_, il tuo amico che lo usa di professione, è un fan intel.
<URUS> cosa cambia a eseguire le instruzioni a 64 bit ?
<a7x> ci sono più registri, e gli interi sono molto più grandi
<URUS> diventa piu veloce ?
<jester-> URUS: sono i bit uasati per volta elaborando e 64 bit ha diversa gestione della ram
<URUS> ma diverso non vuol dire meglio vero ?
<URUS> io ho dei pc core duo
<URUS> supportano 64 bit
<URUS> ma ho sempre installato il 32
<jester-> URUS: anhe meglio visto che la 32 non vede oltre i 3 e qualcosa giga di ram
<URUS> quindi è solo per usare piu ram ?
<jester-> <a7x> ci sono più registri, e gli interi sono molto più grandi
<URUS> ho velociza in qualche modo i calcoli efettuati dal processore ?
<a7x> URUS, dipende dal software
<jester-> URUS: sarebbe come fare uno scalino per volta invece che due con la 32
<jester-> URUS: compilano abilitando tutti i core la differenza è abissale
<URUS> si ma se efettua operazioni di 64bit clock dovrebbe essere piu veloce no
<URUS> ?
<jester-> URUS: dipende dai programmi ma ormai il default è 64 bit
<URUS> apparte i driver di proteus che vanno solo con 32
<URUS> ihihihi
<a7x> URUS, 64 bit non è il clock
<a7x> 64 bit è la dimensione di un intero
<URUS> a7x: 64 bit per clock
<URUS> ogni clock di frequenza efettua 64 bit di processo
<NonSaprei> ma è vero che che l'azienda che produce la porcata di winzoz finanzia ubuntu?
<URUS> a7x: giusto ?
<a7x> no URUS
<C0mm4nd3r> salve ragazzi
<massy> okay gente io vado a letto
<massy> buonanotte
<btoldi> buonasera a tutti. devo riesumare un satellite A660-133 toshiba con win 7 che non parte più. vorrei partire con un live da CD poter entrare su HD e salvare i dati. Poi installerò Ubuntu per evitare questa disperazione. dove posso scaricare immagine di un cd live per facilmente operare nel salvataggio dei dati? grazie molte
<remix_tj> !raring | btoldi
<ubot-it> btoldi: Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<btoldi> grande efficienza - provo subito grazie
<HinataYamamoto> Buona sera a tutti! Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perché il mio netbook Asus X201E (64 bit) con Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "di serie" non riesce a fare nessun avanzamento?
<qdfw> salve a tutti
<qdfw> mi sapete dire come creare un server da poter utilizzare per la posta elettronica?
<remix_tj> qdfw: ti sconsiglio di farlo se vuoi ospitarlo sull'adsl domestica
<remix_tj> qdfw: direi che comunque questa è una guida sufficiente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail
<ludiel> info con la 10.04 non e' piu' possibile vedere le dirette Rai?
<ludiel> scusate 13.04
<cristian_c> ludiel, dipende
<cristian_c> ludiel, prova con il plugin di firefox
<ludiel> proprio perche' aggiornato il plugin che non vede piu' nulla;letto che ci sono problemi!!
<cristian_c> ludiel, a quale versione?
<ludiel> rai smooth sreaming player(raismth) 4.0.0
<cristian_c> ludiel, e prima quale versione era?
<ludiel> cristian_c, purtroppo non lo so;grazie per le risposte
<cristian_c> ludiel, non puoi eeguire un downgrade del plugin?
<cristian_c> se quello di prima fungeva, ovviamente
<cristian_c> *precedente
<ludiel> cristian_c, non sono in grado di eseguire il downgrade
<cristian_c> ludiel, provaci
<ludiel> cristian_a, grazie
<cristian_c> ludiel, non è che sia difficile
<cristian_c> ludiel, controlla che la versione precedente non sia stata cancellata
<cristian_c> :)
<ludiel> cristian_c,controllero' e Ti aggiornero'; notte
<ale_> ciao
<ale_> ce nessuno?
<Joshua^Dunamis> io
<ale_> ciao
<ale_> ti posso chiedere dei chiarimenti per installare ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: tu chiedi
<ale_> ho un portatile hp sleekbook b040 sl
<ale_> ha preinstallato windows 8
<ale_> e il bios uefi
<ale_> è una settimana che cerco di installare ubuntu in dual boot
<ale_> non c'è nulla da fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> che errore ti da?
<ale_> con la 12.04 mi da impossibile installare grub
<ale_> con la 13.04 mi da esecuzione di grub-install dummy non riuscita
<ale_> errore fatale
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: ok fammi controllare una cosa
<ale_> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: rientro tra un po che ora stavo sulla console pura e non riesco ad incollarti un link che potrebbe aiutarti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: ridammi il nome del tuo notebook
<ale_> hp sleekbook b040sl
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: credo che non sia una cosa semplice, qualcuno suggeriva di installare Ubuntu su un HD esterno
<ale_> eh io non ce l'ho
<ale_> ma è il computer il problema?
<ale_> la prima volta che ho provato ero riuscito solo che non sapevo come farlo partire e l'ho eliminato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: no, penso sia windows 8 su quel modello, infatti qualcuno suggerisce di levare windows ma te lo sconsiglio se è in garanzia. Cmq non sapevi come farlo partire perchè non installa grub che il boot loader
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: forse dovresti documentarti su come modificare (se si può) il boot loader di windows per fargli leggere Ubuntu
<ale_> ah ci posso provare
<Joshua^Dunamis> ale_: ok vedi se trovi qualcosa, io do un'altra occhiata se trovo qualcosa ti faccio sapere
<ale_> grazie mille!
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-16
<Printf> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Buongiorno
<massy> giorno
<luciferus49> Buon giorno, vorrei istallare ubuntustudio e vorrei sapere cortesemente che durata ha la distro. grazie
<pdor> ciao nessuno per una tv usb 2881, non capisco perche' a volte riesco a vedere tutta la rai e a volte no, non so quale e' il settaggio giusto per i firmware
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ozzy> ciao
<pdor> ciao nessuno per una tv usb 2881, non capisco perche' a volte riesco a vedere tutta la rai e a volte no, non so quale e' il settaggio giusto per i firmware
<pdor> come si fa a capire quale e' il firmware giusto per una periferica? la faccenda non e' facile e' un progetto esterno
<akis24> pdor:  vedi qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/em28xx
<jester-> pdor: ti  è stao detto che fino a che non avanzi alla 13.04 quel driver non funzerà a dovere
<pdor> certo che ho avanzato
<pdor> jester-:
<jester-> pdor: metti il firmware
<jester-> e se confligge ancora con key internet c'è un cazzo da fare
<pdor> jester-: ora dici che posso usare l'hub usb con mouse e tastiera wirelesse  il cell (notare che se provo a fare controlla APN da' errore sim)?
<pdor> jester-: quale firmware?
<jester-> quello della scheda tv
<jester-> te lo aveva trovato cristiano_c
<pdor> il tuo? linux-firmware non free o konstantin? io li ho provati tutti e attualmente non so nemmeno quali sono dentro perche' se provo a scaricare qquelli che mi hai detto tu me li salva come .fw.1, ma non li vedo..adesso li ho copiati dentro a forza
<jester-> mettili tutti
<pdor> sono riuscito a vedere la rai ma non so come :)
<pdor> e non riesco a rifarlo
<pdor> gia' fatto e non lo carica
<jester-> pdor: se li salva come .fw.1 vuo dire che ci sono gia e significa anche che non hai avanzato
<pdor> come no?
<pdor> senti non esagerare
<jester-> altrimenti li averebbe cancellati e avresi dovuto fare 2 avanzamenti dalla 12.04
<jester-> avresti*
<pdor> li ho tolti e rimessi piu volte
<pdor> ho reinstallato di sana pianta,
<pdor> visto che non mi avete detto come aggiornare
<ExPBoy> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<pdor> da usb
<pdor> grazie
<ExPBoy> pdor, il wiki è fatto per essere consultato
<jester-> pdor: ci vuole uno stidio per avanzare adesso
<pdor> si ma non va
<jester-> se non va allora non è compatibile
<jester-> stop
<pdor> cmq ormai ho reinstallato
<pdor> ma va
<pdor> ci sono solo problemi di conflitti
<jester-> è una novità che non tutto è comptibile con linux?
<pdor> ma se sono riuscito a vederlo a forza di riavvi e modprobe
<pdor> per me ci sono firmware che conflggono e ci volgiono le giuste opzioni per modprobe
<jimmib> buongiorno, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu,chiedo come si vedono i video audio ts video ts grazie
<jester-> jimmib: che tipo di video
<jimmib> diciamo quelli di un normale dvd comprato
<jester-> jimmib: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<pdor> jester-: con le vecchie release funzionava eh?
<jester-> jimmib: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> pdor: se stacchi la key funza, quindi è a posto
<jester-> se confligge con la key il problema non è del driver
<pdor> scusa cosa e' la key?
<pdor> la penna?
<pdor> tv?
<jester-> key internet, hai detto tu che se è collegata la tv non va
<jester-> o cellofono che sia
<pdor> ah confligge anche con la tastiera ...
<pdor> e con l'hub usb forse
<jester-> che se non è alimentato fa casino
<jimmib> ok provo subito
<jester-> è un mese che ti digiamo le stesse cose
<pdor> ah
<pdor> no questo e' nuovo
<jester-> si vede che non leggi
<pdor> che addirittura l'hub deve essere alimentato e' nuova
<pdor> si mi diverto a farvi impazzire
<pdor> anche del troll mi son opreso
<pdor> ma siete sicuri di essere maschi? siete isterici
<pdor> e detto da me e' un complimento
<jester-> non è nuova se non è alimento l'hw prende la correnre dalla usb e se attacchi piu roba sullo stesso hub la usb non ce la fa
<pdor> un passaggio di livello
<pdor> e che vuoi che ne seppia io
<jester-> pdor: non siamo isterici ma è fstidioso avere un utente che va avanti da un mese ignorando i sugerimenti
<pdor> se non ci attacco un hd...
<jester-> come mai se attachi una cosa per volta funza
<pdor> mica detto che funzi
<pdor> a volte no, troppe variabili
<pdor> anche fare il riavvio spegnendo cambia le cose
<pdor> il cell e' alimentato,
<jester-> il cell si ricarica dalla usb
<jimmib> ok  jester ho installato su terminale le righe mi hai dettato
<pdor> adesso lo alimento
<jester-> jimmib: ha dato qualche errore?
<jester-> se è attaccato alla sub come lo alimenti
<jimmib> un secondo provo ad aprire il dvd
<jester-> jimmib: hai visto errori nel terminale?
<pdor> ci sono due buchi
<jimmib> no sembra tutto ok
<jimmib> dimmi per cortesia come fare ....apro vlc...poi?
<jester-> jimmib: ??
<jimmib> si
<jester-> jimmib: vlc per vedere il video su dvd?
<pdor> se con caricando con modprobe dmesg dice che il driver e' caricato anche senza nessun firmware, linux-firmware-nonfree compreso...vuol dire che non ho cancellato tutti i firmware (e sono sicuro che li ho tolti tutti) o che il sistema contiene gia i firmware? e che forse devo cancellarli, e dove cavolo mi salva i fw.1?
<jester-> jimmib: menu file apri
<jimmib> si ok
<jester-> pdor: senza firm non funza
<jester-> e 10
<jimmib> ok poi
<jester-> pdor: uname -r
<pdor> lo so bene adesso sei tu che non hai letto mi son spiegato male, sto dicendo che magari la release ha dei firmware sbagliati perche dmsg dice che la penna e' caricata
<pdor> e non ci crede eh :)
<pdor> arriva
<jester-> pdor: madu
<jester-> è tempo sprecato
<jimmib> clicco aggiungi???
<jester-> jimmib: non c'è apri dvd?
<pdor> 3.8.0-31-generic
<jester-> fa vedere dmesg
<pdor> dmesg senza modprobe
<pdor> riavvio e stacco tutto
<jester-> che centra modprobe con dmesg ì, quel driver lo carica da solo al boot sela penna tv è attaccata
<jimmib> ok bravissimo funziona grazie
<brian> salve raga
<brian> ho un problema in pratica al momento sn da live
<Guest68625> perche quandpo accendo il pc
<Guest68625> la scehrmata dove scelgo cosa avviare e blocatta visualizando 1secondo
<jester-> Guest68625: cioè?
<Guest68625> jester-:  sono brian
<Guest68625> jester-:  in pratica accendo il pc
<jester-> eh
<Guest68625> jester-:  alla schermata dove seleziono se avviare ubuntu o windows e bloccata
<jester-> Guest68625: bloccata in che senso
<Guest68625> jester-:  cioe visualizzo la scritta si avviera fra 1 secondo ma non mi fa selezionare nulla
<Guest68625> jester-:  morto preciso
<jester-> anche si pigi freccia giu?
<Guest68625> jester-: si
<jester-> Guest68625: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> sei gia da live
<Guest68625> jester-: si
<jester-> segui la guida per il ripristino
<ikim> raga ho bisogno di una mano con il fotocopiatore di rete del mio studio
<jester-> ikim: è linux digeribile?
<Guest68625> jester-:  seguendo la guida , quando cerco di montare la partizione dove c e il boot , mi da un errore denied perche e in ntfs
<ikim> ho installato lubuntu ma non so come fare per farmi mandare sul pc i file che scansiono
<ikim> utilizz il fotocopiatore come stampante senza problemi è un konica minolta
<jester-> Guest68625: significa che svagli partizione, fa vedere nel paste risposta a sudo fdisk -l
<ikim> il driver l'ho torvato e funziona bene
<ikim> che faccio?
<jester-> ikim: devi tovare anche quello per lo scanner penso
<Guest68625> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest68625> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244997/
<ikim> jester-: non credo, è solo un problema di accesso al pc tra la fotocopiatrice e linux, un problema di ip credo...o di password per l'accesso alla cartella di destinazione del file
<jester-> givemeanick: il sistema sta su sda2
<Guest68625> jester-:  quindi devo montare quella ^
<jester-> ikim: la carella non è nella home?
<ikim> lo canner del fotocopiatore crea in automatico i pdf ma quando configuro il mio pc come destinazione mi dice errore di destinazione cartella
<ikim> si è la /home/utente/scansioni
<jester-> Guest68625: logico e prima deva fare sudo unount /dev/sda1
<ikim> ma mi da errore
<jester-> ikim: speriamo che sia sveglio il sysadmin exper remix_tj
<ikim> cosa!?
<jester-> remix_tj: è esperto in reti
<ikim> ah ok, fami sapere tu
<jester-> se non risponde nominadolo sarà a pranz, prova piu tardi
<ikim> remix_tj: c6?
<Guest68625> jester-:  provo a riavviare vediamo cosa succede
<b-rian> jester-:  problema risolto , adesso si avvia ma rimane un altro problema
<b-rian> jimmib:  in pratica il grub non fa scorrere i secondi e fermo a un secondo
<jester-> b-rian: gksu gedti /etc/default/grub
<b-rian> jester-: in pratica il grub non fa scorrere i secondi e fermo a un secondo
<b-rian> jester-:  RIAVVIO ADESSO ^
<jester-> b-rian: devi cambiare il tempo li dentro e dare sudo update-grub
<jester-> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<b-rian> jester-: fatto
<jester-> hai dato sudo update-grub?
<b-rian> jester-:  si
<jester-> prova  che adesso sono 10 secondi
<b-rian> jester-: riavvio allora
<jester-> eh
<pdor> jester-: qualcosina e' cambiato adesso faccio prove e poi ti posto il dmsg se non va
<qdwe> secondo voi quale DE gira meglio su ubuntu?
<checco> ciao a tutti,,,, gia ieri mi stava aiutando jester- per una installazione di ubuntu su un pc con hd un po dannegiato o forse rotto,,, nell installazione di ubuntu, quando ricerca il file sistem mi da un errore di impossibilita nel scrivere sul supporto, qualcuno sa come procedere a parte provare con un cd di winzozz che ho gia provato?
<checco> file system :_)
<checco> sono nero.... vorrei assolutamente provare a rimettere apposto lhd
<checco> ho anche le iso di systemrescuecd,ubunturescueremix,pmagic,boot-repair disk, ma non so come usarli,,,,
<checco> iao a tutti,,,, gia ieri mi stava aiutando jester- per una installazione di ubuntu su un pc con hd un po dannegiato o forse rotto,,, nell installazione di ubuntu, quando ricerca il file sistem mi da un errore di impossibilita nel scrivere sul supporto, qualcuno sa come procedere a parte provare con un cd di winzozz che ho gia provato?ho anche le iso di systemrescuecd,ubunturescueremix,pmagic,boot-repair disk, ma non so come usarli,,,
<checco> ?
<checco> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<checco> sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma ho un problema col file system
<krabador> checco, di che tipo ?
<checco> quando nel programma di installazione sta cercando il fyl system, mi da errore" input/output error during read on/dev/sda"
<checco> e come se avesse il fyle sistem corrotto
<checco> file system
<checco> ?
<erick91> ciao a tutti! ho bisogno per risolvere un dilemma...ho un pc, senza lettore dvd e ne posso far partire le usb da bios...come posso installare ubuntu visto che la iso e per dvd e non cd?
<eni_> ciao a tutti.. qualcuno mi sa dire come si aggiorna java ?
<topspeed> salve a tutti
<sv4363> ExPBoy ho risolto il problema dell audio x la scehda video hdmi radeon 6450:) ho dovuto fare da terminale l aggiornamento con dist-u-upgrade
<topspeed> urge aiuto
<sv4363> aiuto x cosa?
<topspeed> installazione su pc con win7 andato in malora
<sv4363> vuoi mettere linux al posto di win?
<topspeed> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito, l'ho messo su dvd e ho fatto fare boot da cd ma niente non succede nulla
<topspeed> così mi è stato consigliato
<sv4363> io non ho mai installato con cd ma sempre creando una usb live nn so se cambia qualcosa
<topspeed> io non sono un esperto non ti so dire ma se mi spieghi provo
<topspeed> subito l'avevo messo su chiavetta e fatto partire da lì ma mi dava errore
<sv4363> hai caricato il file iso in maniera corretta?
<stony> salve gente, ho un problemino con acidbase! il classico You don't have permission to access /acidbase/base_stat_sensor.php on this server.
<Ozzy> siamo sicuri che nel bios hai messo il corretto boot sequence?
<topspeed> il file si è scaricato normalmente
<sv4363> si ma come l hai messo su pennetta?
<topspeed> e la sequenza era la prima volta usb>HDD>DVD e la seconda DVD>HDD>USB
<topspeed> ah beh l'ho semplicemente copiato all'interno
<stony> questa è la config di /etc/acidbase/apache.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6245850/
<sv4363> ah ok...devi montarci l immagine o con winISO o con un altro programma tipo winusb maker
<topspeed> e masterizzando l'immagine iso su dvd non faccio prima ?
<topspeed> poi a sto punto bisogna vedere se ho masterizzato in modo corretto
<sv4363> è uguale basta.....xro da quanto ho capito tu nn hai fatto un cd x installare ma solo un cd con dentro il file immagine di ubuntu
<akis24> ciao
<topspeed> e come si fa un cd per installare ???
<akis24> topspeed:  masterizzando l'iso che scarichi
<sv4363> usi nero?
<akis24> ops
<topspeed> sì
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti, ma è possibile usare l'accesso remoto nella schermata di login di ubuntu per accedere ad esempio ad un account sul mio fisso dal portatile?
<sv4363> vai sul file iso/ tasto destro/ apri con/ nero
<topspeed> ok
<topspeed> poi vado su "scrivi" ?
<topspeed> rimasterizzato
<topspeed> ora riprovo
<printf> salve
<topspeed>  eccoci
<topspeed> c'è nessuno ? sv4363 ???
<Matt_91> topspeed: c'è sempre qualcuno
<topspeed> meno male
<Matt_91> topspeed: ubot-it e ChanServ poi ci sono sempre
<topspeed> allora ho fatto partire l'installazione
<topspeed> non ho scelto di sostituire win7 perchè speravo di poter salvare un pò di dati
<topspeed> così ho scelto "altro" e sono finito nelle partizioni però adesso non ci capisco una mazza
<topspeed> ora mi trovo 3 partizioni : windows recovery envirom - windows 7 (loader) - sconosciuto
<Sabriel81> ciao
<topspeed> cosa faccio ???
<Matt_91> topspeed: cosa vuoi fare tu di preciso?
<Sabriel81> posso chiedere una mano?
<topspeed> vorrei installare ubuntu salvando i dati di win7 se possibile
<Matt_91> !chidere | Sabriel81
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chidere'
<Matt_91> !domanda | Sabriel81
<ubot-it> Sabriel81: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Matt_91> topspeed: ma vuoi tenere windows? perchè per tenere solo i dati... non mi pare si possa fare, tieni tutto windows
<Matt_91> topspeed: tieni presente poi che quando installi e/o modifichi partizioni è sempre meglio eseguire prima un beckup dei dati importanti
<Sabriel81> io ho installato ubutu solo che credo ci sia qualcosa che non va nella frequenza video (mi viene mal di testa) come la cambio?
<topspeed> Matt il problema è che io installo ubuntu perchè win7 è andato a farsi benedire e il pc non parte più manco facendo boot da cd con win7
<topspeed> speravo quindi di rifarlo partire con ubuntu per poi in qualche maniera recuperare i dati, è possibile ?
<Sabriel81> top e non puoi usare il livecd di ubuntu recuperare i dati e dare una bella formattata?
<Matt_91> topspeed: certo, puoi farlo partire ubuntu anche senza installarlo
<Matt_91> !live | topspeed
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: trema il video?
<topspeed> attenzione, posso scegliere "prova" e da lì recuperare i dati di win7 ???
<Matt_91> topspeed: esatto
<Ozzy> win7...
<Sabriel81> inserisci il cd e riavvi il pc quando si carica completamente avrai due grosse finestre installa e prova se clicchi prova niente viene modificato sul pc gira tutto su cd a quel punto entri nel tuo disco fisso e ti salvi il salvabile
<topspeed> e di preciso come procedo ? Scusate l'ignoranza eh
<topspeed> ah così facile ?
<Matt_91> !usb | topspeed: oppure se non vuoi masterizzare un CD
<ubot-it> topspeed: oppure se non vuoi masterizzare un CD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Sabriel81> pero devi avere abilitato da bios l'avvio da chiavetta
<topspeed> sì sì certo , ma tanto avevo già fatto il cd quindi procedo da lì
<semola> buonasrea
<semola> buonasera
<Sabriel81> sera
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: dai un occhiata qui, ma mi raccomando occhio! http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=235684
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: calcola che poi è del 2008 quel thread, quindi magari manco funziona più....
<semola> non so se sono nel posto giusto per aver informazioni sull'installazione di xUbuntu...
<Matt_91> semola: si
<semola> grazie matt
<liozio> salve!
<liozio> vorrei sapere se su lubuntu si possono mettere dei "widget" e se si come.
<semola> volevo sapere se qualcuno mi sa spiegare come installare xUbuntu su una macchina vecchiotta,,, sono andato sul sito, ho fatto il download mi dice "complimenti..." ma poi? abituato a windows xp non so più che fare e... il download non mi sembra andato a buon fine...
<liozio> tipo qualcosa che mi mostri la temperatura dei processori o cose così
<Sabriel81> semola vecchiotta quanto?
<Sabriel81> mat il problema è che a me dicono frequenza 85hz a 1024x768 ma io dovrei indicare orrizzontale e verticale
<Matt_91> semola: potresti scaricarlo da torrent che fai anche prima se hai un client installato
<semola> sabriel: allora monta xp processore 1.70GHz 768 MB ram
<Sabriel81> ci sono altri sistemi operativi montati o è pulito?
<semola> matt:non ho il client ma ci posso pensare di installarlo
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: metti su paste il risultato di: tail /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<semola> Sabriel81: xp
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: no niente, le cose sono cambiete, spetta che mi documento XD
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: ma che scheda grafica hai?
<Sabriel81> ati radeon 9000
<topspeed> grazie ragassuoli !!!
<topspeed> mi avete tolto da un bell'impaccio
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: xrandr -q
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: metti su paste
<Sabriel81_>    1024x768       85.0     75.1     75.0     70.1     60.0*    43.5
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: tutto devi mettermi, mettilo su paste
<Matt_91> !paste Sabriel81_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matt_91> !paste | Sabriel81_
<ubot-it> Sabriel81_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sabriel81_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246160/
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: ma come mai non usi 1280x1024?
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: comunque con questo comando dovrebbe andare: xrandr --output VGA0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: e non farti più lo sfarfallio
<Sabriel81_> warning: output VGA0 not found; ignoring
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: prova: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<Sabriel81_> wow perfetto
<Sabriel81_> grazieeeeee
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: funziona?
<Sabriel81_> si si
<Matt_91> Sabriel81_: prova riavvia, che non ne sono sicuro, magari si cambia di nuovo XD
<Sabriel81_> ok ci provo ^_^ a dopo
<Sabriel81> mhhh
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: no?
<Sabriel81> allora riavviato il pc non mi ha caricato il server grafico mi ha messo login testuale
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: o.O
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: ctrl + alt + f7
<Sabriel81> schermata nera
<Sabriel81> ora ho riavviato e funziona tutto
<Sabriel81> si era ubriacato
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: sfarfalla=
<Matt_91> ?
<Sabriel81> si
<Sabriel81> ho dovuto rieseguire il comando per farlo andare aposto
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: hai solo 1 utente?
<Sabriel81> si
<topspeed> domandina ... salvato il salvabile, procedo all'installazione di ubuntu maaaaa ... scegliendo sostituisci win7 mi formatta tutto l'hd o solo la partizione con win7 ?
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: allora fai così dai: nautilus ~/.xprofile
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: guarda se c'è qualcosa dentro
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: in teoria è vuoto, e quindi gli metti dentro: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: poi salvi, chiudi riavvi e vedi se va. :D
<Sabriel81> hemm sicuro che sia nautilus? a me apre la home
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: -.-" mi sto ringoglionendo
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: scusa devi dare: gedit ~/.xprofile
<Sabriel81> non funziona al riavvio torna su 60hz
<Matt_91> Sabriel81: dentro gedit ~/.xprofile che c'è?
<Sabrielbiss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246284/
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: scusa un attimo, ha hai dato sudo prima?
<Sabrielbiss> hemm ops
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: -.-"
<Sabrielbiss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246313/
<Sabrielbiss> a me non sembra cambi molto
<Sabrielbiss> sudo gedit ~/.profile
<Sabrielbiss> io ho fatto questo
<Sabrielbiss> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: no sei da root
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: lo capisco dallo # iniziale
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: scrivi exit
<Matt_91> e troni normale Sabrielbiss
<Sabrielbiss> ho scritto exit e si è chiuso il terminale
<Sabrielbiss> ora cosa devo fare?
<Matt_91> Sabrielbiss: io devo andare, mi dispiace
<Matt_91> ciao
<Sabriel81> ciao grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> Sabrielbiss, puoi spiegare tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> o una sintesi
<cristian_c> X
<cristian_c> *XD
<Sabriel81> sono sempre io ^_^
<Sabriel81> allora avevo il monitor che sfarfallava e matt mi ha aiutato a cambiare la frequenza
<Sabriel81> con questo comando
<Sabriel81> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<Sabriel81> il fatto è che quando riavvio torna a 60hz
<cristian_c> a 85
<Sabriel81> no a 60
<cristian_c> Sabriel81, eh, perché non è salvata
<Sabriel81> è questo che stavamo cercando di fare
<cristian_c> Sabriel81, ci sono dei modi per salvarla
<cristian_c> io sarei per usare un trucco semplice semplice
<luis__> buonasera aa tutti
<luis__> ragazzi ho lubuntu 13.04
<luis__> e quando vado su youtube
<luis__> i viedo si vedono lenti
<luis__> come posso fare per accelerare un pò la grafica?
<cristian_c> luis__, magari il pc non èattrezzato
<cristian_c> luis__, bisogna vedere se è una vecchia carretta
<Sabriel81> criss il trucco semplice semplice? ^_^
<cristian_c> Sabriel81, aggiunger eil comando nel file /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<cristian_c> Sabriel81, nella riga precedente a exit 0
<Sabriel81> fatto ora provo a riavviare
<Sabriel81> sembra che funzioni
<cristian_c> Sabriel81, ottimo
<luis__> si è una vecchia carretta
<luis__> 900 mhz di processore e 1 gb di ram
<cristian_c> luis__, prova con altri software
<cristian_c> !info minitube
<ubot-it> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (raring), package size 653 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<luis__> minitube
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> fai una prova
<cristian_c> luis__, altrimenti penso che hai qualche casino con i plugin
<luis__> non  so se sto incasinatocon i plug ma per necessita ho installato java
<luis__> più di uno java oracle
<luis__> e un'altro java
<cristian_c> luis__, a dir la verità, java non c'entra niente con youtube
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, ecco ti sei pure incasinato con java
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> XD
<luis__> non sono pratico purtroppo
<cristian_c> luis__, fai come ti ho suggerito
<luis__> java l'ho scaricato per via di adobe
<cristian_c> luis__, non c'entra niente java con adobe
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> ok l'ho scaricato e installato
<luis__> pure!
<cristian_c> eh
<luis__> mmm ...
<luis__> ti spiego era per un concorso
<luis__> e per vedere un pdf
<luis__> via internet
<luis__> dovevo avere sia adobe che java
<luis__> problema che ho risolto installando
<luis__> entrabmbi
<luis__> dopo che ho provato okular e quant'altro
<luis__> e dopo che ho provato java oracle e quant'altro XD
<cristian_c> luis__, i pdf non necessitano né di flash, né di java XD
<luis__> e che cavolo!
<luis__> XD
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> buonasera
<luis__> vabbè ormai li ho installati
<cristian_c> lol
<luis__> :D
<luis__> e ora ho anche minitube
<cristian_c> luis__, come funge?
<luis__> wow è una bomba!
<luis__> non ho mai visto video così fluidi XD
<cristian_c> eh
<luis__> però come qualità arriva a 240p
<luis__> ma non importa
<luis__> :D
<luis__> mille grazie :D sono proprio soddisfatto del risultato!
<topspeed> scusate la domanda idiota e off topic ma se cerco su ebay un HD per pc portatile qual'è la definizione corretta ?
<dod> hd 2,5
<tricklinux> salve a tutti
<simonabeby> salve ragazzi vorrei capire quanta memoria ho sul hard disk con lubuntu si deve  scaricare un programma come devo fare
<simonabeby> ?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, sudo lshw
<simonabeby> sul terminale?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, oppure: lshw -short
<cristian_c> simonabeby, sì, su un terminale, ad esempio
<Help-me_> che gli prende ora ?
<simonabeby> ho provato ma nn riesco a capire bene questo e solo unico modo per vedere la memoria
<Help-me_> http://pastebin.com/w0xHVyvh
<cristian_c> simonabeby, cosa hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Help-me_, ?
<Help-me_> cristian_c: ho aggiunto un repository
<Help-me_> ma quando faccio apt-get install
<Help-me_> da quell'errore
<cristian_c> Help-me_, quale repository?
<simonabeby> come faccio a cpire quanta memoria ho nel hard disk? ho provato lshw -short sul terminale c'è un altro modo per vedere quanta memoria ho??????????????'
<cristian_c> Help-me_, comunque qui non c'è supporto ai repo esterni
<cristian_c> simonabeby, e non ti va bene
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, perché vuoi un altro modo?
<cristian_c> Help-me_, mi dispiace
<simonabeby> perche nn riesco a capire
<simonabeby> ?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | simonabeby
<ubot-it> simonabeby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonabeby> ok
<simonabeby> un secondo
<cremino> salve
<cremino> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | cremino
<ubot-it> cremino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simonabeby> fatto
<cristian_c> simonabeby, posta il link
<simonabeby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246990/
<cremino> ok....ho installato ubunto oggi sul mio pc dopo la fase d'installazione la scrivania di ubunto è completamente vuota
<cristian_c> cremino, succede
<simonabeby> ???????????????
<cristian_c> simonabeby, /0/0                   memory      3965MiB System memory
<simonabeby> cioè
<simonabeby> quanti gb sono?
<simonabeby> 3965 mib
<cristian_c> simonabeby, presumibilmente penso 4 GB
<cristian_c> anche se è strano
<cristian_c> simonabeby, strano che usi lubuntu
<simonabeby> come 4
<cremino> e quindi cristain cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, infatti è strano
<simonabeby> io ho un hard disk di 320 gb
<cristian_c> simonabeby, e quindi?
<simonabeby> e già e cosi poco
<simonabeby> 0.o
<cristian_c> cremino, in live accade la stessa cosa
<simonabeby> strano io ho max 2 film
<simonabeby> e file del' univ
<cristian_c> simonabeby, non ho capito qual è il problema
<simonabeby> che e strano
<simonabeby> vabbè grazie
<cristian_c> 20:13:20 <simonabeby> ho provato ma nn riesco a capire bene questo e solo unico modo per vedere la memoria
<cremino> come faccio a reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, memoria di 4 GB, hard disk 320 GB
<simonabeby> okey mi sei stato d' aiuto
<cristian_c> non va bene?
<simonabeby> buona serata sisi tutto bene ho capito
<simonabeby> mi dovro comprare un hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> cremino, in live accade la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> simonabeby, guarda che puoi sostituirlo
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> con uno più capiente
<cremino> scusa la mia ignoranza ma cos'è il live?
<simonabeby> e si
<cristian_c> cremino, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cremino> io l'ho installato direttamente sull hd principale e ho cancellato windows
<cristian_c> cremino, fatto male
<cremino> e adesso come faccio a reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> cremino, prima di tutto guarda se va in live
<cremino> non va
<cristian_c> cremino, ma se non sapevi neanche cos'era fino ad un attimo fa
<cristian_c> XD
<cremino> scusa cristian sono un nabbo colossale non ho capito cazzo sia sto live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai detto che non va
<Help-me_> cristian_c: ma non c'entra niente quello che dici
<Help-me_> è un problema di ubunti
<Help-me_> ubuntu*
<cristian_c> cremino, è la modalità di ubuntu senza che lo installi
<Help-me_> se tu clicchi il link del repository
<Help-me_> vedi che è funzionante
<cristian_c> provi ubuntu senza installarlo
<Help-me_> invece nel terminale non funziona
<cristian_c> Help-me_, beh, ma è pur sempre un repo esterno
<cristian_c> quindi
<cristian_c> !chat | Help-me_
<ubot-it> Help-me_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cremino> cristian come faccio a farlo partire in live?
<cristian_c> cremino, prendi il dvd
<cremino> ho una chiavetta...
<cristian_c> cremino, e lanci il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> cremino, ah, ok
<cristian_c> cremino, allora lanci il boot da usb
<cristian_c> cremino, poi scegli la modalità Prova senza installare
<cremino> adesso sono sul boot menu
<cristian_c> dal menù
<cremino> il menu e lo GNU GRUB versione 2.00-13ubuntu 3
<cremino> con la voce Ubuntu - Opzioni avanzate per ubuntu - memory test (memtest86+) - Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<cremino> ok adesso sto facendo il boot dalla chiavetta
<cremino> la schermata resta nera con solo il simbolo _ che lampeggia
<krabador> cremino, aspetta.
<krabador> cremino, se passa un minuto, allora devi selezionare delle opzioni di boot, al menu.
<Patrifu> Buonasera !
<cremino> il minuto è passato e la schermata è sempre completamente nera con un solo _ che lampeggia
<krabador> cremino, bene, allora rifai il boot
<krabador> cremino, ed al menu di selezione, premi f6
<krabador> e seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> cremino, di che pc stiamo parlando?
<cristian_c> eh
<cremino> un vecchio portatile hp
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cremino, unity non è proprio indicato per quel pc
<Patrifu> provare lubuntu ?
<cremino> qual è il piu' indicato?
<Patrifu> (nabbo che probabilmente ha sparato una gran cavolata.. ma volevo dare il contributo alla discussione)
<krabador> cremino, scusami
<krabador> cremino, non puoi chiedere supporto
<krabador> cremino, per "un vecchio portatile hp"
<krabador> come ti si fa ad aiutare?
<cremino> è un HP pavilion ze2000
<cristian_c> Patrifu, forse hai detto giusto .D
<Patrifu> se riesce a girare sul mio netbook credo possa andar bene anche sui sassi
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> cremino, prova lubuntu
<krabador> cremino, è piu' indicato per il tuo notebook
<cremino> dopo averlo scaricato posso estrarre l'iso su una chiavetta ? non ci sono problemi vero?
<cristian_c> cremino, non puoi semplicemente estrarre
<cristian_c> cremino, devi creare una iso bootabile , in generale
<cristian_c> non so se dd basta
<cristian_c> *pendrive bootabile
<Patrifu> se è su windows mette l'iso dentro usb con win32diskmanager ed è apposto
<krabador> cremino, se devi fare una penna da windows, scarichi la iso, poi  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !usb | cremino
<ubot-it> cremino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Patrifu> Invece vi piazzo una superdomanda.. come faccio a trovare i driver per un vecchio notebook su ubuntu ? la macchina è un dell inspiron 8600c .. chiedo soprattutto per la scheda di rete wifi che non viene rilevata
<Patrifu> Sto un po googlando ma non ne sto saltando fuori
<cristian_c> Patrifu, quali driver?
<Patrifu> scheda video era una ati e dovrebbe essere una scheda di rete intel.. do un occhio nel bios
<cristian_c> Patrifu, allora non credo ti servano driver
<cristian_c> Patrifu, sono già presenti nel kernel
<Patrifu> purtroppo non vengono rilevati :(
<cristian_c> Patrifu, non ci credo
<Patrifu> la scheda video è una radeon 9600
<cristian_c> Patrifu, posta un: lspci -k
<Patrifu> adesso lo faccio.. datemi 2 minuti che sono sul pc fisso
<Patrifu> Incollo ?
<Patrifu> anzi meglio ancora spe
<Patrifu> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35182/sistema.txt
<krabador> !paste | Patrifu
<ubot-it> Patrifu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Patrifu> Grazie !
<Patrifu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247332/
<C0mm4nd> salve ragazzi
<C0mm4nd> mi potete dare una mano ? dopo un po il video non mi funziona mi fa delle righe e non so come fare,,, credo sia colpa della scheda video che è una ati radeon xpress 200
<C0mm4nd> grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Patrifu, devo dire che hai ragione
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Patrifu, in live è lo stesso?
<Patrifu> uguale uguale
<cristian_c> interessante
<Patrifu> non viene proprio vista
<cristian_c> non solo uno, ma vari driver
<Patrifu> la cosa particolare è che con vecchie versioni di ubuntu andava!
<cristian_c> video, firewore e wireless
<cristian_c> *firewire
<cristian_c> Patrifu, nome del pc?
<Patrifu> dell inspiron 8600c
<cristian_c> 13.04?
<Patrifu> si .. ma lo stesso problema me lo dava sulla 12
<Patrifu> diciamo che se non ricordo male sulla 8 andava tutto bene
<cristian_c> Patrifu, quale kernel?
<cristian_c> 3.8.0?
<Patrifu> si
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> Patrifu, stai usando un sistema che per un po' è andato?
<Patrifu> Nel senso che funzionava ? si andavano bene i driver che ci stavano su ubuntu 8
<cristian_c> krabador, dice che il problema è anche in live
<Patrifu> adesso da qualche anno.. quando lo provo a far rifunzionare.. e di volta in volta ci provo a mettere qualcosa su.. non mi becca mai i driver giusti
<Patrifu> mi va giusto giusto la scheda di rete lan
<krabador> Patrifu, ubuntu 8.10, 8.04?
<Patrifu> 04
<krabador> Patrifu, giusto per evitare di pensare che possa essersi rotta, hai altri sistemi li' dentro?
<Patrifu> win xp.. guarda faccio un rapido controllo ma se non ricordo male va
<cristian_c> Patrifu, ho trovato qualcosa
<Patrifu> ottimo
<cremino> rieccomi ho scaricato lubunto e l'ho copiato sulla chiavetta in modo che sia boottabile
<krabador> cremino, hai usato il software per creare la chiavetta?
<cremino> si
<cremino> ora c'è scritto run lubuntu from this usb - installl lubuntu to hard disk ecc
<cremino> F6 altre opzioni
<cremino> per il live credo
<cristian_c> Patrifu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriverOld
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> run lubutu from this usb, cremino
<cristian_c> ah, nomodeset
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> XD
<Patrifu> win xp intanto mi da la conferma che la scheda wireless va
<cremino> devo selezionare nomodeset e poi fare run from the usb?
<krabador> cremino, no
<krabador> prima prova senza
<krabador> cremino, se hai problemi
<krabador> riprovi immettendo opzioni in boot con f6
<cremino> senza f6 mi dice che il kernel non è corretto
<cristian_c> Patrifu, hai provato a caricare manualmente i driver wifi?
<cremino> e non me lo lascia installare
<Patrifu> none
<cristian_c> Patrifu, prova
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> cremino, devi fare "prova"
<krabador> non installa
<krabador> arriva al menu ?
<cremino> devo fare run from this usb ? è quello che intendi per prova?
<cristian_c> Patrifu, comunque , pare sia un  cesso di pc
<Patrifu> un sacco di problemi di driver ?.. si è supervecchio comunque
<cristian_c> Patrifu, di solito neanche quelli vecchi danno problemi di questo tipo, di solito l'hardware viene tutto riconosciuto al volo
<cremino> krabador, mi dice this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae      Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<cristian_c> ah, pae
<cristian_c> troppo vecio il pc?
<krabador> cremino, la versione a 32bit non puo' avere problemi
<krabador> mica hai scaricato la 64'
<krabador> ?
<cremino> no
<krabador> cremino, da quello che vedo non pui avere piu' di 2gb nel notebook, se è il ze2000
<cremino> è quella a 32
<krabador> solo con 4gb e piu' va a servire il pae
<Patrifu> ottimo la scheda video va adesso ha smesso di andare la lan .. evvvaiiii
<cristian_c> cremino, posta il nome del file scaricato
<cristian_c> Patrifu, come hai fatto a far andare la radeon?
<Patrifu> disinstallato i driver..
<cristian_c> spiega bene XD
<Patrifu> mi sento preso per i fondelli
<cristian_c> Patrifu, cioè?
<krabador> cremino, devi installare la versione 12.04
<krabador> cremino, nelle successive hanno messo il pae
<cristian_c> eh
<Patrifu> sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<cristian_c> krabador, su lubuntu penso di no
<Patrifu> fine.
<cremino> lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> ok
<Patrifu> infatti adesso sta scaldando come un forno
<Patrifu> povera bestia
<cremino> perfavore dammi il link del download
<cremino> della 12.04
<cristian_c> Patrifu, con lxde?
<Patrifu> si lol
<krabador> cremino, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<cremino> grazie....
<krabador> cremino, questa è l'attuale lts, hanno dentro il kernel non-pae
<cremino> ok preverò con questa...
<cremino> grazie mille
<cristian_c> krabador, dici che suggerirgli la 13.10 è male?
<krabador> cristian_c, non gli puo' girare
<cristian_c> quella col kernel 3.11
<cristian_c> krabador, ma c'è un modo per aggirare
<cristian_c> XD
<krabador> dalla 12.10 hanno fatto il merge tra non pae e pae
<cristian_c> c'è il kernel non pae
<krabador> e ti sembra il caso?
<cristian_c> krabador, non esiste più il kernel non pae?
<cristian_c> :O
<krabador> no, non esiste piu'.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> krabador, aspetta, ma io mi riferisco a Patrifu
<cristian_c> non a cremino
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> 22:26:22 <Patrifu> infatti adesso sta scaldando come un forno
<cristian_c> 22:26:29 <Patrifu> povera bestia
<cristian_c> Patrifu, per quanto riguarda il wireless, hai provato a caricare i driver?
<tipa> pc  799  ram  1000 mhz  s.o.  lubuntu  13.04   ce  la  faccio  per  vedere   in  streaming?
<Patrifu> mi sa che continuerò domani.. devo vedere delle cose per lavoro :P
<cristian_c> tipa, di che parli?
<cristian_c> Patrifu, ok
<Patrifu> grazie mille per l'assistenza ragazzi :D
<cristian_c> Patrifu, ma secondo me il kernel 3.11 può aiutare la tua scheda video a scaldare meno
<tipa> del  mio  vecchio pc  ocn  istalalto  lubuntu
<tipa>  troppo  vecchi  per  vederci  film  in sreaming?
<cristian_c> tipa, cosa intendi per film in streaming?
<cristian_c> tipa, comunque i film li vedi a fatica, penso
<tipa> quelli c he  vedi dal  pc  senz a scaricarli
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tipa, prova un dvd
<tipa> molta  fatica   colpa  del  pc  non  di  lubuntu  ma  si  puo'  migliorare  il  so   per  questa  finalita'
<tipa> hahahahahah
<tipa>   spiritosone
<tipa> magari  vado  al  cinema
<tipa> mi  inviti  te?
<cristian_c> non stavo scherzando
<cristian_c> era per vedere se i film li reggeva
<tipa> sipuo' aggoioranre   lub  13,04  per  13.10  senza  difficolta?
<cristian_c> direi di sì
<cristian_c> magari con zram la situazione migliora
<tipa> zram  kos a sarebbe?
<cristian_c> è un modulo del kernel che comprime i blocchi di memoria, la ram
<cristian_c> è come se avessi la ram zippata per occupare meno spazio
<tipa> devco  darlo  da  terminale??'
<tipa> sudo  zram?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ho solo spiegato cos'è
<tipa> e  come   la  comprimo  la  ram?
<tipa> Recommended Version 7 Update 45 mi dai  il  comando  per   java
<krabador> tipa, cpu, ram e scheda video ?
<tipa> aa  dove  la  trovo  la s cheda  video?
<cristian_c> tipa, per dirti che forse con la 13.10 le prestazioni potrebbero migliorare
<cristian_c> grazie a zram
<tipa> a   ok
<tipa> mi  dai  comando  pe r istalalr e lultima  versione  java?
<cristian_c> java?
<tipa> si  per   giokare   ascacchi  mi  dice  di  aggioranare  all'aultima  versione
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> tipa, dpkg -l | grep java
<cristian_c> tipa, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | tipa
<ubot-it> tipa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tipa> ke s ignifika?
<cristian_c> tipa, apri un terminale
<tipa> fatto e  ho  incollato   dpkg -l | grep java
<tipa> basta  così?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> tipa, prendi il risultato del terminale e postalo su pastebin
<tipa> con  questo  comando  dovro '  aggiornare  ogni  volta?
<cristian_c> no
<tipa> cos a sarebbe  il  past  bin
<cristian_c> !paste | tipa
<ubot-it> tipa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tipa> scus a ma  non  capisco
<tipa> paste  devo  mettere il  nik  poi   la  posta  elettronica  tutto  sto  lavoro'
<cristian_c> tipa, posta?
<cristian_c> tipa, copia il contenuto e scrivi il nick, poi premi paste
<tipa> parla come  parlassi a  d una  profan a ke  è  piu'  profana  dell'ultima ..profana  ci  stanno  10  dwnload  che  ne  facciO'
<tipa> fatto  epoi?
<qdfw> buona sera a tutti, non ricordo la password d'accesso mi sapreste dire come fare?
<tipa> fatto   e poi?
<cristian_c> tipa, posta qui il link
<tipa> cristiann  fatto  poi  cos a faccio?
<cristian_c> tipa, posta qui il link
<cristian_c> XD
<tipa>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10  	  ii  java-common                              0.43ubuntu2                             Base of all Java packages ii  libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0               1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1                  Javascript engine library for GTK+ ii  libreoffice-java-common                  1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4                        office productivity suite -- arch-independent Java support files ii  libservlet2.5-java 
<cristian_c> tipa, il link, non il contenuto del terminale
<tipa> ce  ne  sono  10
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> tipa, il link al paste
<tipa> scus a son  tonta....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247705/
<cristian_c> tipa, immagino tu abbia aggiunto un ppa
<tipa> cos a si  fa  ora?
<tipa> me  possino  cecamme  assolutamente  no
<tipa>   ke  sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !ppa | tipa
<ubot-it> tipa: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> tipa, ecco, evita di aggiungere ppa
<tipa> boh
<cristian_c> ppa sono il male
<tipa> ma  dove  deovevo a ggiungerlo  sto a  suda'
<cristian_c> non dovevi
<cristian_c> tipa, evita di seguire guide sul web
<tipa> si  ma  quando   non  avrei  dovuto
<cristian_c> tipa, leggi soltanto il wiki e la documentazione ufficiale
<tipa> ho  faftto  queloo  ke  tiu  mi  hai  chiesto
<tipa> adesso c os a fo?
<cristian_c> ii  oracle-java7-installer                   7u40-0~webupd8~0                        Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 7
<cristian_c> questo viene da un ppa
<cristian_c> !info oracle-java7-installer
<ubot-it> Package oracle-java7-installer does not exist in raring
<tipa> quindi  cos a faccio?
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> tipa, quale problema hai con java?
<tipa> non  joko  piu'  ascacchi?
<cristian_c> ok
<tipa> ke s  enon  aggiorno  non  gioko
<cristian_c> tipa, perché forse hai installato il pacchetto sbagliato
<tipa> ho  istalalto  quello  ke  ki  avete  detto  di  istalalr e  VOI
<cristian_c> tipa, credo che ti bastasse installare il java dei repository ufficiali e poi il pacchetto icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> tipa, io?
<tipa> no  mi  dic e ogni  di   aggiornare...  tutto  qui
<cristian_c> quando?
<tipa> non  ricordo  comunque  qui
<cristian_c> io non ho fatto installare niente
<cristian_c> tipa, comunque, probabile
<cristian_c> ma a te serve un plugin java
<cristian_c> non tanto java
<cristian_c> :P
<tipa> ke  fai  pii'  d'aceto  mika  ho d etto  te   qualkuno   ki s  e ricotrda
<cristian_c> icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> tipa, installa questo pacchetto
<tipa> ...annamo  bbene   e d allora
<cristian_c> è il plugin java per browser
<cristian_c> questo bastava
<tipa> quello  lo  fatto  da  fire  fox
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> tipa, non risulta installato
<tipa> ok  dimmi
<cristian_c> tipa, vediamo
<cristian_c> tipa, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<cristian_c> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubot-it> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<tipa> cristian  ascolta   se  istallo  lub  13.04  dovro  rifare  tutto  da  kapo?
<cristian_c> tipa, non so
<cristian_c> tipa, io proverei a fare come ti ho suggerito
<tipa> non  viene  camcellato  da  una  nuova  istallazione  '  ok  dammelo
<cristian_c> tipa, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<cristian_c> posta il risultato
<tipa> ii  icedtea-netx-common                      1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.3                  NetX - implementation of the Java Network Launching Protocol (JNLP)
<tipa> basta  cosi'
<tipa> ?
<cristian_c> tipa, solo questa riga esce?
<tipa> ii  icedtea-netx-common                      1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.3                  NetX - implementation of the Java Network Launching Protocol (JNLP)
<tipa> si  riguardo
<tipa> ii  java-common                              0.43ubuntu2                             Base of all Java packages ii  libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0               1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1                  Javascript engine library for GTK+ ii  libreoffice-java-common                  1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4                        office productivity suite -- arch-independent Java support files ii  libservlet2.5-java                       6.0.35-1ubun
<tipa> ...ehm
<tipa> è  ok?  ora?
<cristian_c> tipa, scusa, posta su pastebin che non si capisce niente
<tipa> o  sant a madonna
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> non aiuti
<cristian_c> a farti aiutare
<cristian_c> tipa, non è difficile usare pastebin
<tipa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247804/
<cristian_c> ok
<tipa> me  sta  a  f a male  la  capoccia
<cristian_c> tipa, come pensavo, non hai il plugin installato
<tipa> oh  che  bello  e  quindi?
<cristian_c> 23:09:05 <tipa> quello  lo  fatto  da  fire  fox
<cristian_c> tipa, e quindi lo installi, se vuoi giocare a scacchi
<tipa> cos a devo  fare?
<tipa> da  fir e fox?
<tipa> copme  si  kiamava?
<cristian_c> tipa, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> digita questo
<tipa> dal  terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<tipa> Configurazione di icedtea-plugin (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.3)...
<tipa> puo  bastare?
<cristian_c> tipa, se ha fatto, prova
<tipa> ok grazie  poosos  chiedere una  cosa?
<tipa> ma  se  io  volessi  risolvere  da  solo  come  faccio  atrovare  tuutte  quweste  informazioni  pe r problemi  specifici?
<cristian_c> tipa, deciditi , sei uomo o donna
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> se scrivevi tipo andava bene lo stesso, mica interessa qui a qualcuno il genere dell'utente
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> !wiki | tipa
<ubot-it> tipa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> il primo link ti invia al wiki, la doc ufficiale, diciamo della community
<tipa> si  ma  come  gli  chiedo ste  cose  cosi  partikolari
<cristian_c> tipa, pupi fare una ricerca sul forum
<cristian_c> oppure cerchi java sul wiki
<cristian_c> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<tipa> per  esempio  non  sento  l'audio  ke  ci s crivo?
<cristian_c> !hardware
<ubot-it> hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<tipa> allora  trovo  di  tutto...?
<cristian_c> tipa, basta guardare l'indice del wiki
<cristian_c> tipa, le cose più basilari, sì
<cristian_c> tipa, per il resto c'è il forum
<tipa> ok  grazie  cri  buona  notte
<cristian_c> tipa, e non c'è bisogno di scrivere 'tipa' per attirare l'attenzione
<cristian_c> :P
<tipa> non  capisco
<tipa> allora  avrei s critto  ..topa  no?
<cristian_c> 23:21:03 <tipa> ma  se  io  volessi  risolvere  da  solo  come  faccio  atrovare  tuutte  quweste  informazioni  pe r problemi  specifici?
<cristian_c> 'solo'
<tipa> a a no  mi  kiamo  laura
<cristian_c> ok, va beh, non importa
<tipa> son  quella  dislessika  dell'altra  volta  rikordi?
<cristian_c> l'importante è che hai risolto
<cristian_c> eh, sì, ricordo
<tipa> una  rompi  de  gnente
<cristian_c> ok, alla prossima
<tipa> alla prossima  grz
<cristian_c> si spera che non ne avrai bisogno
<cristian_c> di tornare qui
<tipa> se  istallo  13.04
<tipa>   me s  ade  si
<cristian_c> tipa, ma non ho capito se gli scacchi ora funzionano
<tipa> a  si  non  è  che  prima non  funzionasse  m a  richiedeva  sempre  a ggiornamento
<tipa> e  dovevi  rimandare
<tipa> spero  che   dopo  aver  cambiato  il  SO  non  debba  ricominciare  tutto  da  capo  so  stufa
<cristian_c> tipa, beh, ora hai risolto
<tipa> grazie  ankora
<cristian_c> tipa, io fossi in te, resterei sulla 12.04
<tipa> ahia  come  mai'
<cristian_c> aggiornerei solo quando scade il supporto
<tipa> ?????????????????????????
<cristian_c> perché la 12.04 è molto stabile
<cristian_c> !rilasci | tipa
<ubot-it> tipa: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<tipa> a  13.04  no?
<cristian_c> dopo 12.10, poi 13.04, poi 13.10, ecc...
<tipa> sai e r a pe r via  dell'audio  magari  reistallando  13.04  funziona
<cristian_c> tipa, boh
<cristian_c> tipa, per l'audio risolverai
<cristian_c> una cosa per volta
<tipa> dell'audio  non  mi  interaessa  tanto  ma   sai   volevo  vedere  s e riuscivo
<cristian_c> tipa, prima leggiti il wiki
<cristian_c> poi torni
<tipa> aapunto  istallo caspita  ma  io  alvoro  la  csa   .come  faccio  a  d  avere  il  tempo  di  legger e  wiki
<tipa> non  leggo  neanke  novella  2000
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tipa, ok, ma rischi di fare casini se non sai quello che fai
<cristian_c> tipa, almeno , usa il forum
<cristian_c> tipa, così ti danno consigli
<tipa> comunque  mi  confermi  che  per  il  mio  pc  lubuntu  12.04  è  il  migliorew
<tipa> ?
<cristian_c> tipa, io lo uso da più di un anno
<cristian_c> tipa, ma ora stai usando 12.04?
<tipa> si
<cristian_c> io lo uso da più di un anno
<cristian_c> maggio 2012
<cristian_c> solido come una roccia
<tipa> se  non e rsa  per  a udio  non  cambiavo
<cristian_c> mai formattato
<tipa> hai  un pc  vekkio  come  il  mio?
<cristian_c> tipa, l'audio si risolve
<cristian_c> tipa, sì, del 2006
<tipa> ehhehe  ottimista  il  mio  avra  piu'  di  10  anni
<jester->  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<tipa> ha  la  gotta
<tipa> non  ricordo  la  cos a delle  ram  posso  fare  qualkos a per  comprimere?
<tipa> zram ?'
<tipa> è  un programma'
<tipa> o  lo  trovo  su  wiki..lo so  lo  so
<qdfw> sapete come si crea una fingerprint?
<qdfw>  sapete come si crea una fingerprint?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-17
<Printf> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Bobbix> Cosa significa? E come si risolve?
<Bobbix> L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<Bobbix> Me lo propone l'aggiornamento pacchetti... ed è la PRIMA volta che lo leggo...
<Bobbix> siccome si tratta di un aggiornamento significa che ho già nel sistema tali pacchetti e che la prima volta che sono stati installati il sistema NON mi ha avvisato che c'era qualche "pericolo".
<Bobbix> Suppongo che sia un problema generalizzato (o ce l'ho solo io?) :-)
<OverMe> Bobbix, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bobbix> http://pastebin.com/WuP6Kvsi
<OverMe> finito? niente errori in fondo?
<Bobbix> no
<Bobbix> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<ExPBoy> qualche ppa pare
<Bobbix> L'avviso mi fa pensare all'installazione di pacchetti PERICOLOSI,non autorizzati... se vado sul sito relativo al pacchetto dice che il certificato non è valido (entra a tuo rischio).
<Bobbix> A parte skype, virtualbox, e poca altra roba non credo di avere repository stranio.. ora controllo
<ExPBoy> Bobbix, comunque è solo un avvertimento, trova pacchetti non ufficiali e te lo dice tutto qui
<Bobbix> Beh mica tanto.. non me li installa e rimane sempre li l'avviso di aggiornamenti
<Bobbix> Qui trovi il mio sources list
<Bobbix> http://pastebin.com/qFPq1M7f
<OverMe> Bobbix, dai un: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OverMe> e vediamo quali pacchetti rompono
<OverMe> se comincia a scaricare senza avvertimenti non c'è niente che rompe
<Bobbix> ...elaborazione in corso... attendere prego :-)
<Bobbix> (dopo ti pastobinno tutto)
<glpiana> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Bobbix> ciao glpiana... dici che è quello il pacchetto incriminato? O cosa?
<glpiana> no, dico che hai pure quello da ppa
<Bobbix> si
<Bobbix> qui trovate il risultato di dist upgrade
<Bobbix> http://pastebin.com/YAE2zH1T
<glpiana> Bobbix, non vedo problemi
<OverMe> nemmanco
<Bobbix> glpiana: il problema è il messaggio da aggiornamenti automatici:
<Bobbix> L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<Bobbix> E non ti fa andare avanti (non te li lascia installare).
<Bobbix> COMUNQUE per controprova ho rilanciato Aggiornamenti e ora non mi risulta nulla da aggiornare... ritengo che le azioni eseguite abbiano risolto l'inghippo.
<Bobbix> Resta un mistero sul perché si sia verificato.
<Bobbix> mamma mia che ubot sensibile (poche righe che avevo scritto e mi ha sbattuto fuori).
<Bobbix> Purtroppo non ho il dono della sintesi.
<Bobbix> Il problema è il messaggio di errore che dava (leggete su nella chat io non ce l'ho più perché sono stato sbattuto fuori).
<ExPBoy> Bobbix, se si è risolto bene così :)
<Bobbix> Comunque DOPO i vari comandi dati, apt-get update  e  apt-get distro upgrade pare che in aggiornamento NON dia più il problema (meglio così) resta però un mistero di come si sia presentato il problema.
<Bobbix> Grazie comunque.
<glpiana> Bobbix, credo che il tutto sia stato risolto dal primo sudo apt-get update che hai dato
<Bobbix> glpiana: ok, me ne ricorderò nel caso ricapitasse. Grazie.
<ilfabri> Ciao a tutti! Problema che sicuramente troverete assurdo... Stamattina in ditta dobbiamo installare ubuntu su una macchina per lo sviluppo... La final di 13.10 non è ancora uscita, mi scoccia mettere 12.04 o una beta con ancora un po' di aggiornamenti arretrati. Posso fidarmi della daily del 16/10?
<glpiana> ilfabri, non potete aspettare domani?
<Bobbix> :-)
<ilfabri> vero, ma la ditta è piccola, familiare o quasi, domani siamo via, nel weekend io non ci sono e lunedì è sempre un delirio, volevo lasciare da smanettare il pc al mio vecchio sabato e domenica :D
<ilfabri> diciamo che stamattina era l'ideale :P
<ExPBoy> ilfabri, installa ex novo la 13.04 e quando esce la 13.10 si aggiorna
<glpiana> ilfabri, per come la vedo io puoi anche installare oggi senza problemi. certo è che in una ditta potrebbe avere più senso mettere una versione più testata. in ogni caso uso da più di un mese la 13.10 senza riscontrare problemi. sul mio hardware quantomeno
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> ExPBoy, naaaa, che senso ha mettere oggi una versione e avanzare tra 2 giorni?
<ExPBoy> se proprio vuole farlo....
<ExPBoy> io aspetterei
<ilfabri> glpiana: perfetto... non ci sono grossi problemi, abbiamo provato diverse distro, io sono molto pratico e non abbiamo necessità di stabilità all'ennesima potenza, diciamo che non ci inchioderebbe il lavoro :D
<ilfabri> era solo una mia curiosità visto che non avevo ancora avuto esperienze dirette con le daily
<glpiana> ilfabri, stamattina ho avuto ancora qualche aggiornamento (ma ieri non ho avuto modo di controllare). tenuto conto che esce stasera direi che se hai esperienza puoi installarla
<ilfabri> ok! :D grazie mille
<ilfabri> sul netbook avevo messo la xubuntu beta2, unico neo non mi apre il cursore per il volume dall'icona nel notification, rimane un rettangolino e basta, ma so che non è questa la room adatta :D
<topspeed> salve a tutti
<topspeed> stamattina ho installato ubuntu sostituendo win7 andato in malora
<topspeed> installazione regolare, però adesso alla minima sollecitazione si spegne, entro in un video del corriere e si spegne, entro in youtube e si spegne
<topspeed> voi che ne dite ?
<OverMe> si spegna come se lo spegnessi tu a mano o come se si staccasse la corrente?
<topspeed> morte improvvisa come da mancanza di corrente
<topspeed> ah parliamo di un notebook eh
<OverMe> mi sa molto di surriscaldamento del processore
<topspeed> esattamente quello che pensavo anche io
<topspeed> poi ho appena notato una stranissima coincidenza
<OverMe> le ventole girano?
<topspeed> esatto, l'unica in vista sotto al notebook è ferma
<OverMe> eh, devi capire qual'è il motivo. Prima giravano?
<topspeed> sì fino a ieri sì
<topspeed> anzi direi fino a stamattina durante l'installazione
<topspeed> anche perchè non avessero girato forse non avrei nemmeno concluso quella che dici ?
<ilfabri> scappo! a presto!
<OverMe> l'installazione non dovrebbe far riscaldare tanto un processore quanto vedere un video
<OverMe> topspeed, marca e modello del notebook?
<topspeed> è un catorcetto, acer aspire 5715Z
<OverMe> topspeed, ora sei collegato dal pc incriminato?
<topspeed> yes
<OverMe> proviamo così:
<OverMe> da terminale: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<topspeed> abbi pazienza per me è arabo
<OverMe> sai qual'è il terminale?
<ciro> ciao a tutti
<ciro> mi serve aiuto per installare kubuntu
<topspeed_> rieccomi
<ExPBoy> ciro, la procedura di installazione è uguale a quella di ubuntu quindi leggi questa guida :)
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciro> ho processore i7 quale versione devo scaricare?
<topspeed_> over me s'è spento di nuovo
<ciro> 32 bit o 64 bit?
<ciro> expboy quale versione?
<ExPBoy> ciro, i7 mi sembra sia proprio 64
<OverMe> topspeed_, windows che c'era sopra l'hai piallato?
<topspeed_> l'ho sostituito in fase d'installazione
<ciro> ok grazie un'altra cosa: sopra windows 8 o prima kubuntu?
<ExPBoy> ciro, leggere la guoida no?
<ExPBoy> *guida
<ciro> ok
<OverMe> topspeed_, molti dicono di aver risolto mettendo l'ultima versione del BIOS ma immagino ci voglia windows per fare l'aggiornamento. altrimenti prova a seguire questo post http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=487170#p3974512
<topspeed_> però vedi era un casino c'erano 3 partizioni con 3 SO di cui solo uno diciamo funzionante
<topspeed_> quindi può essere collegato a ubuntu questo malfunzionamento ???
<ciro> expboy ti facevo questa domanda perchè ho un cd con la 13.04 32 bit, al boot mi si impalla  ( dopo scritta kubuntu ) su delle cifre di numeri e non va avanti
<OverMe> topspeed_, no, pare essere un problema proprio del bios di quel pc che si ovvia con le istruzioni che ti ho dato (oppure aggiornando il bios)
<topspeed_> seguo il post volentieri ma qualcuno deve spiegarmi come e dove inserire quei codici
<OverMe> topspeed_, non sai dove trovare il terminale?
<topspeed_> esatto
<OverMe> hai ubuntu? quello con la barra fissa a sinistra?
<topspeed_> esatto
<OverMe> clicca l'icona col simbolo di ubuntu in alto a sinistra e scrivi terminal
<topspeed_> ok
<OverMe> fra i programmi trovati dovrebbe comparirne uno con l'icona di una finestra nera
<topspeed_> già aperto, mi chiede la mia passw ma se scrivo non compare nulla
<topspeed_> (la passw me la chiede dopo aver inserito il famoso codice)
<OverMe> tu scrivila lo stesso, è normale che non compaia nulla
<topspeed_> ok perfetto
<OverMe> dovrebbe aprirsi l'editor di testo
<topspeed_> esatto
<topspeed_> sostituisco la riga con la nuova indicata ?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> usa il copia/incolla non riscriverla a mano
<topspeed_> certo
<topspeed_> fatto
<OverMe> salva e chiudi l'editor
<OverMe> e nel terminale dai l'ultimo comando
<topspeed_> salvato e chiuso, che comando ?
<OverMe> sudo update-grub
<topspeed_> fatto
<OverMe> se non ha dato errori, riavvia e vediamo se inizia a girare
<topspeed_> non mi pare dice trovata immagine linux ecc. ecc.
<OverMe> ok
<topspeed_> riavvio, a fra poco e intanto grazie
<topspeed> ariecchime
<topspeed> la ventola è partita, però ho dovuto aiutarla con una bottarella di compressore (mentre chattavamo raffreddavo così il pc)
<topspeed> prima avevo già provato e non partiva quindi la soluzione del bios dev'essere quella corretta in compenso credo serva una bella pulizia interna
<OverMe> sì direi anche io
<topspeed> domanda inquietante: ma se dovessi disgraziatamente rimettere win7 questa modifica del bios me la ritroverei e potrebbe creare problemi ?
<OverMe> topspeed, non abbiamo modificato il bios
<OverMe> abbiamo solo detto a ubuntu di fregarsene del tuo bios e fare per conto suo
<OverMe> per fare l'aggiornamento del bios dovresti rimettere windows
<topspeed> ah infatti vedendo tutti quei comandi riferiti a linux avevo immaginato ma essendo ignorante ho chiesto
<OverMe> dovresti scaricare il nuovo bios dal sito della asus e seguire la procedura, ma comunnque con windows 7 non è necessario
<OverMe> la ventola non funziona solo con verisioni precedenti di windows e con linux (dicono)
<topspeed> bene bene grazie infinite, mai ricevuta assistenza tanto precisa e puntuale
<OverMe> :)
<topspeed> allora che dire, grazie ancora e buon proseguimento!
<OverMe> de nada
<MoL0ToV> esiste un sistema facile per vedere contenuti silverlight su ubuntu?
<oscar475> ciao
<oscar475> una info: posso utilizzare il vecchio account per il foum di ubuntu.com per l'account ubuntu one?
<oscar475> *forum
<_Shadow_> Buongiorno vorrei chiedere un consiglio su che raid utilizzare per non avere la perdita di dati...
<_Shadow_> In pratica sarebbe meglio usare il raid 1 per un Pc a uso personale?
<_Shadow_> Voi che cosa consigliate?
<qwepoi_> Qualcuno di voi sa se è prevista l'uscita di ubuntu touch? Sarà disponibile per tutti i dual core?
<dexter04> stasera dovrebbe uscire la 13.10. giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<dexter04> ottimo
<pepigno75> scusate domanda forse OT forse fatta 100 volte .. ma è uscito o no la 13.10? su un sito hanno messo il link
<Anarcociclista> @pepigno75 quanta fretta per scaricare la beta release della 14.04 LTS. Le release precedenti alle LTS è sempre meglio lasciarle stare IMHO
<Anarcociclista> ah, era andato...
<Alberto_> Ciao a tutti
<Anarcociclista> Ciao
<Alberto_> hai risposto a me?
<Alberto_1959> Salve ragazzi posso chiedere aiuto?
<MoL0ToV> ciao Alberto_1959
<MoL0ToV> non chiedere se puoi chiedere chiedi e basta (regola numero 1)
<Alberto_1959> scusa ma sono nuovo di questo forum
<MoL0ToV> non è un forum è una chat irc
<MoL0ToV> ;P
<Alberto_1959> ho un problema con l'ultima versione di virtualbox
<Alberto_1959> scusa
<MoL0ToV> l'ho installata ieri
<MoL0ToV> che problema ti da?
<Alberto_1959> allora intanto uso linuxmint 13 versione mate
<OverMe> allora sei nel posto sbagliato
<MoL0ToV> che non è ubuntu quindi sei offtopic temo...
<Alberto_1959> purtroppo ho già postato nel forum italiano e ingle di linuxmint
<Alberto_1959> ma nessuno mi risponde
<OverMe> !chat | Alberto_1959
<ubot-it> Alberto_1959: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alberto_1959> e poi mint 13 si basa su ubuntu 12.04
<Alberto_1959> devo quindi cambiare chat ?
<OverMe> non c'entra, ce ne sono 100 di derivate di ubuntu, qui si parla solo di ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Alberto_1959> beh ma linuxmint è una derivata ufficialissima
<OverMe> e basta su, NO non è ufficialissima. Non p gestita da canonical
<OverMe> *è
<Alberto_1959> ok ma un consiglio si può avere?
<OverMe> se entri nel canale giusto puoi avere tutti i consigli che vuoi
<Alberto_1959> quindi quale chat?
<OverMe> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alberto_1959> ok vado
<popopopodemedda> ubot-it: dunque, mi sapresti dire come installare lubuntu 13.10 su macchina con processore senza flag pae ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> ciao
<oldstyle> ciao a tutti ! qualcuno mi sa aiutare in merito all'installazione della nuova release di lubuntu su macchina con processore non-pae ?
<oldstyle> nessuno mi può aiutare ?
<MoL0ToV> beh leggiti un howto
<MoL0ToV> se lo segui non dovrebbero esserci particolari problemi
<oldstyle> ma valgono le stesse regole delle release precedenti ?
<seph> Ragazzi sapete se c'è qualcosa come FrameEditor per Ubuntu ? dovrei fare un listino prezzi simile a questo http://www.coffee-explorer.com//cache/listino.jpg
<frankydee> ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo :D ho usato linux in passato e voglio ritornare sulla retta via, ma il boot mi sta facendo impazzire, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mapreri> frankydee: che problemi ti da?
<frankydee> praticamente ho un hd con due partizioni, su una delle quali è già installato win7. cerco di lanciare l'installazione di ubuntu da usb ma mi esce l'errore bootmgr mancante..
<mapreri> frankydee: ok, controllato l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato? come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<mapreri> e poi,
<mapreri> !chi | frankydee
<ubot-it> frankydee: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<frankydee> mapreri l'ho fatta tramite netbootin
<mapreri> frankydee: e controllato l'md5 della iso? che versione di ubuntu è?
<marvin_> ciao,,ho un problema di aggiornamento software..mi da in continuo "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema" e mi blocca tutto,,12.04lts
<frankydee> mapreri: la 13.10
<mapreri> frankydee: e l'md5 l'hai controllato?
<frankydee> mapreri: non sono così esperto :( di cosa si tratta?
<mapreri> frankydee: ti linko questo, perchè su quello italiano dobbiamo ancora aggiornare la pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mapreri> IT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<frankydee> mapreri: ho appena fatto, cmq perdonami la versione è 13.04 e l'md5 è 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f, ho controllato e mi da esito positivo
<mapreri> frankydee: allora riprova a fare la chiavetta, semplicemente. è molto strano...
<frankydee> mapreri: può essere un problema collegato al bios o a win7?
<mapreri> frankydee: no, non è realistico
<frankydee> mapreri: va bene, grazie.. proverò a scaricare una versione diversa
<alessio> ciao
<alessio> come faccio ad aprire python ? mi hanno detto che gia sta gia in linux nella versione 2 .3 ma a me servirebbe la 3.3.2 e non so come istallarla
<alessio> l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale di python ma quando lo apre mi da solo cartelle e file e non il programma effettivo
<alessio> come faccio ad aprire python ? mi hanno detto che gia sta gia in linux nella versione 2 .3 ma a me servirebbe la 3.3.2 e non so come istallarla
<pippo> salve ragazzuoli io ho installato lubuntu da quasi un anno e ho cancellato windows 7 io per questioni di lavoro vorrei partizionare il disco e mettere windows 7 e cmq tenere lubuntu su qui ho tanti file applicazioni foto musica mille cose e volevo sapere se e possibile da lubuntu fare una partizione per windows 7 ... ho letto su alcuni blog forum siti web che nn si puo fare cioè bisogna installare prima windows 7 e poi lubuntu ma i
<alessio> come faccio ad aprire python ? mi hanno detto che gia sta gia in linux nella versione 2 .3 ma a me servirebbe la 3.3.2 e non so come istallarla
<pippo> salve ragazzuoli io ho installato lubuntu da quasi un anno e ho cancellato windows 7 io per questioni di lavoro vorrei partizionare il disco e mettere windows 7 e cmq tenere lubuntu su qui ho tanti file applicazioni foto musica mille cose e volevo sapere se e possibile da lubuntu fare una partizione per windows 7 ... ho letto su alcuni blog forum siti web che nn si puo fare cioè bisogna installare prima windows 7 e poi lubuntu ma i
<cristian_c> pippo, puoi ricavare dello spazioe creare una partizione ntf
<cristian_c> *ntfs
<alessio> come faccio ad aprire python ? mi hanno detto che gia sta gia in linux nella versione 2 .3 ma a me servirebbe la 3.3.2 e non so come istallarla
<cristian_c> alessio, release di ubuntu?
<Roby> salve
<Roby> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Roby
<ubot-it> Roby: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Roby> alla faccia che belle maniere
<cristian_c> ?
<fenix> ?
<Roby> ho bisogno di installare un sistema linux che possa funzionare da server che versione mi consigliate e dove posso prelevare l'iso ? che sia a interfaccia non solamente a riga di comando ma tipo desk o simile
<cristian_c> Roby, dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> e dall'utilizzo specifico
<Roby> su macchina virtuale virtual box
<cristian_c> Roby, beh, allora ti serve un pc prestante
<Roby> la macchina ha 2 cpu a 3.6 ghz 3 4 gb di ram
<cristian_c> o un so leggero
<Roby> 4GB di ram
<Roby> allora ?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Roby
<ubot-it> Roby: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Roby> link please
<Roby> very thanks
<cristian_c> Roby, non hai detto che tipo di server
<Roby> puoi dirmi quali versioni appartengono alla categoria server debian esempio ?
<Roby> ubuntu ??
<cristian_c> Roby, debian non è ubuntu
<cristian_c> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<Roby> thanks
<cristian_c> Roby, comunque, per l'utilizzo in ambito server è meglio installare debian, questo è sicuro
<cristian_c> Roby, ubuntu server dura molto, ma debian è più solida
<Roby> infatti sai dirmi l'ultima versione se è la 5?
<cristian_c> di debian?
<cristian_c> no
<Roby> di debian mi riferisco
<cristian_c> la 6 è la stable
<cristian_c> *7
<Roby> ok
<cristian_c> la 8 è la testing
<cristian_c> la 6 è la old stable
<Roby> molto gentile grazie
<pippo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLjay48P-5ZoFOcoecAplSUKvQjqXsON7k&feature=player_detailpage&v=gietmfaou1
<cristian_c> addirittura
<cristian_c> pippo, eh, ma il video non esiste
<cristian_c> Si è verificato un errore durante la convalida.
<Userbuntu> salve c'è nessuno?
<Userbuntu> ho appena installato Ubuntu 13.10 su WMplayer ma è solo in lingua inglese...
<qwertyuiop> salve a tutti
<qwertyuiop> ho un problema di avanzamento di versione
<Userbuntu> salve qlc mi può aiutare?
<qwertyuiop> da 13.04 a 13.10
<qwertyuiop> Could not calculate the upgrade
<qwertyuiop> ....
<qwertyuiop> è una cosa nota, sono un sfigato
<qwertyuiop> io...
<Userbuntu> nessuno presente qui?
<a7x> qwertyuiop, sei sfigato tu
<qwertyuiop> e come posso togliere sta sfiga?
<Userbuntu> a7x puoi aiutarmi?
<a7x> no Userbuntu
<qwertyuiop> su via non è il canale di supporto?
<a7x> qwertyuiop, sono occupato con te
<qwertyuiop> allora
<qwertyuiop> dimmi
<qwertyuiop> che posso fare
<a7x> qwertyuiop hai rimosso tutti i sorgenti che non erano di ubuntu?
<qwertyuiop> ma non li disabilita in automatico?
<Userbuntu> chi di voi ha installato Ubuntu 13.10 su macchina virtuale?
<a7x> beh, se dà errore, non ne ho idea :)
<a7x> quindi fallo a mano
<qwertyuiop> le ppa sono tutti disabilitate
<qwertyuiop> di sto passo però, non lo diffonderemo mai ubuntu
<Userbuntu> bravo qwerty
<a7x> ...
<qwertyuiop> se per fare un upgrade di versione devo smanettare è la fine, voglio vederla mia cugina che disabilit ail software di altre parti
<a7x> qwertyuiop, hai per caso le ia-32-libs?
<qwertyuiop> che cavolo ne sai lei
<a7x> qwertyuiop, rimaniamo in topic per favore
<qwertyuiop> si scu
<qwertyuiop> scusa
<a7x> !chat | qwertyuiop
<ubot-it> qwertyuiop: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<qwertyuiop> Scusate
<qwertyuiop> ho capito, sono solo novello
<a7x> qwertyuiop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859338 qui trovi qualche risposta in più
<qwertyuiop> ho dato una ripulitina con sudo apt-get autoremove
<qwertyuiop> ci riprovo e vi faccio sapere
<qwertyuiop> ho dato sudo apt-get remove ia32-libs
<qwertyuiop> ma mi disisntalla teamviewer 7 è normale?
<a7x> qwertyuiop, non ti è essenziale in questo momento teamviewer quindi procedi pure
<qwertyuiop> chiedevo se era normale ;)
<qwertyuiop> ho fatto addiritutra autoremove, figurati è che mi piacerebbe capire come ragiona
<qwertyuiop> e quello che faccio
<qwertyuiop> eeehhh
<qwertyuiop> grande abbiamo superato lo scoglio ;=
<qwertyuiop> grazie
<qwertyuiop> anzi
<qwertyuiop> no
<qwertyuiop> ma sono l'unico ad avere sto problema?
<a7x> no qwertyuiop
<qwertyuiop> meglio, e non si è trovata ancora na soluzione?
<a7x> te l'ho incollata sopra
<qwertyuiop> mhhh e se non funzionasse?
<a7x> io ho finito le opzioni, chiedi supporto sul forum italiano di ubuntu
<a7x> acsd, entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<qwertyuiop> ho cancellato tutto da other software... devo riavviare (win style?)
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Si parla di "quasi" tutto ciò che non sia supporto Ubuntu - NO CRACK - NO WAREZ - NO SITI PORNO - NO SPAM - NO PUBBLICITA' A SITI O PRODOTTI - NO POLITICA | Per favore non siate volgari e non bestemmiate | Iniziamo a Chiedere: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/iniziamo-a-chiedere | È uscita Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy
<Userbuntu> ma in Ubuntu 1310 non c'è la lingua italiana??
<Userbuntu> ci siete?
<mibofra> Userbuntu, ciao, ovviamente si. Installane il supporto lingue completo con l'apposito tool che trovi sotto le impostazioni di sistema
<Userbuntu> mibofra io l'ho installata su macchina virtuale...
<mibofra> Userbuntu, fa lo stesso
<Userbuntu> potresti spiegarti meglio?
<mibofra> Userbuntu, si certo aspetta due sec
<mibofra> Userbuntu, wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano‎ :)
<Userbuntu> che strano l'anno scorso mi usciva già in italiano...
<Userbuntu> ahh...sarà che ubuntu 1310 non è gnome?
<mibofra> Userbuntu, magari non ha installato il supporto lingue completo in fase d'installazione
<mibofra> tutto qui
<Userbuntu> adesso provo e ti faccio sapere ;)
<ilcampionevero> provo a ripetere la domanda (non mi uccidete)  qualcuno ha problemi ad aggiornare da 13.04 a 13.10????
<Userbuntu> mibofra ci sei?
<mibofra> si ci sono Userbuntu
<Userbuntu> clicco su language support e in automatico parte un confronto (almeno cosi dice in inglese)
<Userbuntu> poi scelgo installed language, tolgo la spunta da inglese e metto italiano
<mibofra> Userbuntu, devi passarlo come lingua di default
<mibofra> ovvero fallo salire in lista xD
<Userbuntu> applico il cambiamento
<Eagle2> sera!
<Userbuntu> adesso ho sotto il menù "Language for menus and windows" solo Italiano
<Userbuntu> sotto clicco su Apply System-Wide...ma non cambia niente perchè??
<Userbuntu> mibofra che scemo...mi ero dimenticato che il cambio lingua lo faceva al prossimo avvio...
<BlacKira_> scusate non riesco ad aggiornare ad ubuntu 13.10 l'errore è questo: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/l28l.png/
<mibofra> Userbuntu, xD
<mibofra> succede :)
<Userbuntu> mi sono perso in un bicchier d'acqua per non aver letto questo hiihihihi
<mibofra> BlacKira_, se avvi il gestore di aggiornamenti da terminale con un sudo update-manager -d ?
<Userbuntu> tutti i file che salvo su Ubuntu su macchina virtuale non si perdono giusto?
<ilcampionevero> BlacKira_ stesso problema
<ilcampionevero> cavolo
<BlacKira_> mibofra, sto aspettando che arriva di nuovo al punto in cui si blocca e ti faccio sapere
<mibofra> ok
<cybernova> Userbuntu, certo
<ilcampionevero> Userbuntu la macchina virtuale è un pc a tutti gli effetti
<mibofra> Userbuntu, se hai un hd virtuale no certo
<ilcampionevero> e dipende dalle impostaizoni con cui l'hai creata e non dal sistema operativo che ci installi
<ilcampionevero> BlacKira_ novità?
<BlacKira_> mibofra, nel frattempo, non so perchè ma l'update-manager mi da un sacco di volte impossibile scaricare le informazioni sui repository (o una cosa del genere)
<cristian_c> ilcampionevero, complimenti per il nick XD
<BlacKira_> ilcampionevero, è ancora alla 1° fase dell'aggiornamento si blocca alla seconda
<mibofra> BlacKira_, come se fossi disconnesso dalla rete
<ilcampionevero> grazie cristian_c
<ilcampionevero> si si
<BlacKira_> mibofra, infatti, ma internet funziona alla perfezione... sto parlando con voi dalla stessa macchina
<mibofra> BlacKira_, prova a cambiare sorgente dai sorgenti software
<ilcampionevero> BlacKira_ ho presente .... ho avuto lo stesso errore per tutto il giorno e ancora non ho trovato rimedio
<cristian_c> mibofra, uei
<BlacKira_> mibofra, se do ok però mi dice: il sistema è aggiornato ma è disponibile un avanzamento di versione e se do aggiorna parte
<BlacKira_> mibofra, ok si è bloccato allo stesso punto come poco fa
<mibofra> BlacKira_, allora prova a cambiare i sorgenti software
<ilcampionevero> qualicno
<D4V|DE> una sola domanda... com'è il 13.10?
<cristian_c> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<D4V|DE> ok
<ilcampionevero> BlacKira_ hai trovato una soluzione?
<lukino> buona sera a tutti
<lukino> sto provando ad installare lununtu su un vecchio pc un pentium 400mhz, solo che nn riesco a far partire l'installazione. Ho fatto il cd, ho modificato le impostazioni del bios per far partire prima il cdrom, ho messo il cd prima di accendere il pc, ho acceso il pc e il pc va cmq su win. che posso fare?
<enzotib> lukino, o il cd non è fatto bene, oppure non hai impostato bene il bios, non si scappa
<lukino> dici? xchè quando si avvia il pc fa una banda bianca in basso come per segnare l'avanzamento di un qualcosa, poi però torna su win
<BlacKira> mibofra, ciao ho cambiato gli aggiornamenti dal server principale al server in italia ma continua a darmi quell'errore
<mibofra> BlacKira, provane altri
<mibofra> e se necessario riavvia la connettività di rete
<cristian_c> mibofra, riecccoti
<cristian_c> -c
<cristian_c> XD
<mibofra> xD
<BlacKira> mibofra, ho provato a dare un apt-get update ed ecco l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252874/
<mibofra> BlacKira, hai ancora i repo di medibuntu
<mibofra> eliminali
<BlacKira> mibofra, adesso sono rimasti solo questi errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252900/
<mibofra> BlacKira, ricambia sorgenti e dovresti esserci
<BlacKira> mibofra, ok è andato ora prova l'avanzamento di versione grazie ;)
<mibofra> BlacKira, prego :)
<BlacKira> mibofra, continua a darmi quell'errore in fase di avanzamento :(
<mibofra> BlacKira, usa sudo update-manager -d in un terminale
<BlacKira> mibofra, continua a fermarsi a quel punto
<mibofra> BlacKira, avevi ppa ?
<BlacKira> mibofra, credo di si xD
<mibofra> BlacKira, e toglili :P
<BlacKira> mibofra, ho disabilitato praticamente tutti i ppa ma nulla...
<mibofra> BlacKira, ci sarà qualcosa ancora
<mibofra> provato dopo un apt-get update?
<BlacKira> mibofra, devo eliminare anche roba di canonical
<BlacKira> ?
<mibofra> BlacKira, non dovrebbe essere necessario
<BlacKira> mibofra, nulla da sempre quell'errore :(
<mibofra> BlacKira, guarda bene tutti i repository
<BlacKira> ho commentato tutte le righe in /etc/apt/sources.list e ho anche fatto un mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ /etc/apt/sources.list.d_back/
<BlacKira> ma niente
<BlacKira> mibofra
<mibofra> BlacKira, senti fai un sources.list nuovo con questa riga dentro
<mibofra> anzi queste righe :
<mibofra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main multiverse universe restricted
<mibofra> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-security universe main multiverse restricted
<mibofra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<mibofra> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<mibofra> BlacKira, salva queste righe nel file e lo chiudi, dai un sudo apt-get update e riprova
<ilcampionevero> uff
<BlacKira> mibofra, apt-get update è andato a buon fine ora provo l'aggiornamento
<ilcampionevero> non c'è speranza di aggiornare tra 13.04 a 13.10
<ilcampionevero> BlacKira siamo messi male
<cristian_c> ilcampionevero, cos'è sta fretta?
<BlacKira> se il gestore aggiornamenti si sveglia e decide di non bloccarsi vediamo se funziona xD
<ilcampionevero> quale fretta?
<cristian_c> 22:18:28 <ilcampionevero> non c'è speranza di aggiornare tra 13.04 a 13.10
<ilcampionevero> e bhe
<ilcampionevero> è dalle 18 che ci provo
<ilcampionevero> ...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eh -> fretta
<ilcampionevero> ho fatto tutti i comandi del mondo...
<cristian_c> ilcampionevero, io aspetterei
<ilcampionevero> cioè io dico
<ilcampionevero> non facile facile
<BlacKira> mibofra, sto aggiornando da terminale perchè la grafica mi si blocca, si fa con apt-get dist-upgrade giusto?
<ilcampionevero> ma un minimo
<cristian_c> ?
<ilcampionevero> non cambia molto
<ilcampionevero> lanciarlo da interfaccia o da terminale
<cristian_c> ilcampionevero, eh, qualche ora non cambia molto
<cristian_c> sempre fretta è
<ilcampionevero> minghia
<ilcampionevero> :D
<cristian_c> che poi non è che abbiano cambiato chissà cosa nella 13.10
<ilcampionevero> bhe insomma.... a me interessa il sotto più che l'interfaccia
<ilcampionevero> quindi per me hanno cambiato molto, da quello che ho sentito in live
<cristian_c> il kernel?
<ilcampionevero> anche tutta la gestione della unity e della scope
<cristian_c> lol
<ilcampionevero> lol cosA?
<cristian_c> ilcampionevero, se hai fretta , scaricati una live
<ilcampionevero> ma no voglio usarla tutti i giorni, va bhe
<ilcampionevero> se la soluzione è attendere attendiamo
<cristian_c> eh, ma vedo che non stai nella pella
<cristian_c> così ti togli il dente
<cristian_c> *pelle
<mibofra> BlacKira, si
<mibofra> o il tool dedicato
<BlacKira> mibofra, sembra che non si stia bloccando
<mibofra> ok
<BlacKira> cristian_c, io sono anche peggio tranquillo sono un maniaco di avere tutto all'utlimissima versione xD
<BlacKira> (finchè stabile)
<cristian_c> lol
<gianluca_> perchè non parte l'avanzamento del 13,10 dal 13.04 avviato?
<BlacKira> mibofra, siamo ancora al 17% è enorme questo aggiornamento
<gianluca_> perchè non parte l'avanzamento del 13,10 dal 13.04 avviato?
<BlacKira> gianluca_, che errore ottieni?
<gianluca_> nessun errore non parte proprio...neanche da terminale ;/
<mibofra> BlacKira, eh
<mibofra> BlacKira, e sta solo scaricando
<BlacKira> mibofra, mi da 50 min e va a circa 700 kb/s
<BlacKira> mibofra, mi è andata giù la connessione ed è fermo a: 56% [in attesa degli header] adesso continua vero? xD
<valanga> buona sera a tutti
<valanga> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | valanga
<ubot-it> valanga: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Patrifu, ciao
<Patrifu> Ciao !
<valanga> ciao
<valanga> ho provato a fare aggiornamento e mi da questo errore:
<Patrifu> mentre scarico da torrent il nuovo ubuntu sto un po qui in chat ..
<cristian_c> lol
<valanga> W:Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80] , W:Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.45 80] , W:Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-backports/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.13
<cristian_c> !paste | valanga
<ubot-it> valanga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> valanga, forse perché hai una vecchissima release di ubuntu
<valanga> sono ora alla 13.04
<cristian_c> valanga, uscita due anni e mezzo fa
<cristian_c> valanga, non risulta
<valanga> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> valanga, utilizzare una release ancora supportata
<cristian_c> !rilasci | valanga
<ubot-it> valanga: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Fetentone> io ho la 13.10 ma la ricerca di aggiornamento mi dice che Ubuntu 13.04 è aggiornato, tuttavia è disponibile Ubuntu 13.10: che succede???
<opod> la 13.04 è uscita ad aprile
<opod> non dire sciocchezze christian
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che forse puoi avanzare? XD
<Fetentone> cristian_c, io ho la 13.10
<Fetentone> non ho la 13.04
<cristian_c> Fetentone, lol
<cristian_c> Fetentone, boh, penso sia una cosa temporanea
<Fetentone> infatti
<Fetentone> spero
<cristian_c> opod, ?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, capita
<Fetentone> cos'è opod?
<cristian_c> lol
<valanga> cristian mi stai dicendo che devo scaricare cd per fare avanzamento alla versione 13.10?
<valanga> grazie
<cristian_c> valanga, dico che da natty a saucy non è possibile
<cristian_c> valanga, natty non è più supportata da tempo
<Fetentone> intanto mi sto facendo l'avanzamento di versione... pure se già ho quella... sono curioso di capire sche sta succedendo
<valanga> e quindi ?????
<cristian_c> valanga, e quindi scarica una live
<valanga> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, smanettone :P
<valanga> ma rischio di perdere i miei dati?
<cristian_c> valanga, giusto, fai unn backup
<cristian_c> valanga, hai la home eparata?
<cristian_c> *separata
<valanga> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> !home
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home'
<valanga> home
<valanga> non so cosa vuol dire a parte "Casa"
<cristian_c> valanga, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<valanga> ma qualcosa di più semplice?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> valanga, più semplice di così
<cristian_c> ...
<opod> è dove hai i tuoi documenti valanga
<l01> valanga: copia i dati importanti e reinstalla
<l01> copia, intendo su un disco esterno
<opod> devi copiare tutta la cartella home
<opod> infatti
<cristian_c> l01, ma se ha la home separata, non vi è necessità
<cristian_c> però il backup è meglio
<opod> ma non ce l'avrà cristian
<cristian_c> boh
<l01> appupnto, se non sa nemmeno cos'è è difficile che l'abbia partizionata
<valanga> allora copio la cartella Home su un disco esterno e poi reinstallo ubuntu
<cristian_c> io controllerei
<cristian_c> XD
<valanga> finita installazione ricopio la cartella Home?
<cristian_c> così evita, ma un backup è meglio, effettivamente
<opod> la cosa + semplice è che copia tutto su un hard disk esterno o in una cartella su windows
<cristian_c> valanga, no
<cristian_c> valanga, prima backup e poi installazione
<cristian_c> valanga, e ti consiglio di separare la home
<valanga> faccio back up con ubuntu su un disco esterno?
<cristian_c> valanga, fai backup dove preferisci
<valanga> ok speriamo bene
<valanga> grazie mille per lìattenzione
<valanga> L'attenzione
<valanga> grazie ancora
<opod> valanga non puoi sbagliare!
<valanga> sperem
<valanga> ahahaha
<valanga> ciao e grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> valanga, segui il wiki, mi raccomando
<opod> ciao
<valanga> grazie
<opod> comunque io col metodo della home partizionata non mi sono mai trovato bene
<opod> mi sembra disordinato
<Patrifu> raga stacco che ho finito e sono morto dall'allenamento :D ci si vede nei prossimi giorni, ciao !
<opod> ciao
<cristian_c> opod, io sì, sempre usato, sempre bene
<cristian_c> e non ho nessun disordine
<cristian_c> :P
<opod> sarà che i miei dati non sono enormi...
<cristian_c> boh
<opod> non occupano chissà quanto spazio
<opod> musica e film li tengo su hd esterno e
<opod> gli altri dati li sposto velocemente se ho da fare un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> boh
<opod> e poi ogni tanto una bella cancellata a cose inutili ci vuole
<opod> sopratutto nella cartella degli scaricati
<opod> un sacco di porcherie
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> opod, io ho cancellato la mia home per sbaglio
<cristian_c> a luglio
<cristian_c> :(
<opod> cazzzo
<cristian_c> opod, mentre tentavo un backup su hdd esterno
<cristian_c> per giunta
<cristian_c> opod, negli stessi giorni ho perso 6 GB di backup di anni
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> persi per sempre
<opod> sei tornato vergine in pratica! lol
<cristian_c> :(
<l01> lol
<opod> io ho di solito copio la cartella home sia su windows che su un hd esterno
<opod> in + c'è ubuntu one
<cristian_c> io odio ubuntu one
<opod> come mai?
<cristian_c> non farò mai un account su ubuntu one
<cristian_c> !chat | opod, spostiamoci in chat
<ubot-it> opod, spostiamoci in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BlacKira> io sto andando, comunque adesso sembra stia installando un mare di pacchetti, quindi sembra funzionare grazie per l'aiuto :D mibofra
<mibofra> prego BlacKira xD
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi, ubuntu 12.04 mi propone l'installazione di driver proprietari nvidia, il mio pc ha una scheda video nvidia optimus, la mia domanda è : se non uso bumblee il pc usa solo la scheda intel come scheda grafica a senso installare i driver proprietari di nvidia ?
<daniele_> *ha senso
<franco_> 'notte
<franco_> qualcuno che non dorme ?
<franco_> ciao, so che e' tardi ma qualcuno che non dorme c'e'?
<franco_> lo so che e' tardi
<mirko_> ragazzi esiste un programma per la dettatura vocale per linux?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-18
<AndChat419124> Buongiorno
<AndChat419124> Perché posso usare solo una chat per nick D:
<AndChat419124> Ora dovrebbe essere apposto
<akis24> giorno
<pinguino_> buongiorno
<AndChat419124> Ce la fa??
<AndChat419124> No
<AndChat419124> Comunque sono ScardracS
<ScardracS> Forse...
<ScardracS> Alleluja
<ScardracS> Ora che ce l'ho fatta vi lascio che sono a scuola
<pinguino> buongiorno
<pinguino> chiedo aiuto
<pinguino> un anima pia che mi ascolta
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lozio> salve! ho installato lubuntu e vorrei sapere come aggiungere un widget per tenere sottocontrollo la temperatura della cpu. grazie
<eddy222> Ciao, c'è quanto in grado di aiutarmi?
<glpiana> eddy222, e chi lo può dire senza conoscere il problema?
<eddy222> Allora spiego ;)
<eddy222> : Ho messo il sistema operativo ubuntu 13.10 desktop amd64, su chiavetta usb, fin qui tutto bene, si apre la schermata di ubuntu mi fa scegliere la lingua
<eddy222> ma quando voglio o provare' o installare mi da
<eddy222> il kernel error, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> eddy222, ricontrolli la iso che hai scaricato anzitutto
<glpiana> !md5 | eddy222
<ubot-it> eddy222: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> eddy222, se tutto è corretto rifai la chiavetta
<glpiana> eddy222, se ancora non va provi la 32 bit
<eddy222> Il file iso è intatto, anche perchè come sapete si scarica dal sito principale..
<eddy222> ho provato a fare il memory test, quello nel menu di ubuntu
<glpiana> eddy222, se non controlli l'md5sum non puoi sapere se il file iso è a posto
<eddy222> e non mi rileva nessun errore in particolare,,
<eddy222> Scusami non sono molto esperto, mi potresti dire come si controlla?
<glpiana> eddy222, ti ho indicato una guida
<glpiana> ^^
<eddy222> Quindi in partica dovrei scaricare MD5SUM?
<glpiana> eddy222, perchè non la leggi quella guida?
<eddy222> La sto leggendo...
<eddy222> qui mi dice digintare in finestra di terminale?
<eddy222> sarebbe???
<jester-> !terminale | eddy222
<ubot-it> eddy222: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<eddy222> Niente sto installando  Cygwin riportato nella guida
<glpiana> eddy222, tu sei su windows ora, giusto?
<glpiana> eddy222, Per sistemi Windows è possibile utilizzare Cygwin, software che funziona in modo analogo a md5sum su sistemi Linux.
<glpiana> eddy222, Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<glpiana> eddy222, Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum.
<glpiana> eddy222, e poi vai avanti a leggere
<eddy222> Il mio pc, ora sta senza sistema operativo, sto su unaltro pc
<glpiana> eddy222, che sia tuo o di altri a me cambia poco. che sistema ha il pc che stai usando ora?
<eddy222> Windows 7 Ultimate
<glpiana> eddy222, quindi concentrati sulla parte della guida relativa al controllo di md5sum da windows
<eddy222> Ok, ho scaricato winmd5sUM
<eddy222> glpiana* Ho inserito la iso di ubuntu all'interno del programma
<eddy222> Ed ecco qui cosa mi dice il programma ''MD5 Check Sums are different'
<glpiana> eddy222, Apparirà un messaggio di avviso che confermerà o meno la validità del file .iso. Nel caso i codici risultassero differenti procedere ad un nuovo download del file .iso.
<eddy222> Come ho scritto in precedenza, il programma mi dice questo 'MD5 Check Sums are different', sto procedendo al 2 download
<eddy222> Una piccola domanda, l'iso scaricata da torrent o scaricata normale in direct, cambia? o no, perchè non capisco
<eddy222> come la md5 di questa iso non sia corretta..
<jester-> eddy222: non cambia ma se scarica con erroi non è buona
<jester-> e puoi avere errori di download in entrambi i casi
<eddy222> Ma questo può capitare in tutti e due i modi di download giusto?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> se hai una connessione scrausa
<eddy222> Fidati proprio quella,  è l'unica cosa dritta qui.
<eddy222> Un'altra cosa, perchè esce il kernel panic?
<jester-> eddy222: in sostanza se md5sum non quaglia va riscaricatra
<jester-> riscaricata*
<eddy222> Ok.. attendiamo con pazienza, l'iso che sto scaricando..
<cris721> ciao, io ho un problema di freez (quindi se sparisco sapete il motivo), si presentava già 10 giorni fa con windows e ora anche con ubuntu. qualcuno sa illuminarmi?
<eddy222> Non sei l'unico con dei problemi, ringrazia che ti si avvia ubuntu
<jester-> cris721:  cioè si blocca il pc sia in winz che in linux?
<cris721> si, ma a random... non riesco a capire a cosa sia dovuto
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema : Ho l'uefi sul mio zenbook e non riesco a capire dal tutorial come configurare le partizioni senza dover usare il boot repair
<jester-> cris721: hai cpu intel?
<cris721> il pc è vecchio, magari un problema hardware
<jester-> cris721: di solito è la cpu che scalda oltre misura, un banco di ram cucco, oppure una periferica a bottane
<jester-> A_Paternoster: installando non mette grub?
<A_Paternoster> non ho proceduto con l'innstallazione dato che non so come impostare il partizionamento per configurare il dual boot con windows 7
<cris721> bene. e che posso fa, prima di capire quando potrò cambiare pc?
<jester-> A_Paternoster: dovrebbe fare l'installer, se canna si usa il boot repair
<jester-> A_Paternoster: a patto di usare dalla 12,10 64bit in su
<A_Paternoster> Sto provando con la 13.10, possibilmente vorrei evitare di usare il boot repair dato che mi sembra di capire che sia possibile configurare l'installazione in modo da non doverlo fare
<A_Paternoster> E solo che non ho capito come bisgna fare
<jester-> cris721: per la cpu che scalda si apre e si controlla che la ventola giri e il dissipatore sia pulito, per la ram se hai du banchi se ne tolglie uno alternativamente e si prova, per le periferiche si stacca l'alimentazione a tutte meno che alla scheda video
<dpassaggio> salve
<cris721> @jester la ventola sento che gira ma come riconosco il dissipatore?
<dpassaggio> cris il dissipatore è quel coso metalloso
<jester-> A_Paternoster: installi la 13,10 64 bit e dovrebbe installare rub su efi, se non lo fa per partizione troppo piccola si usa il cdlive di linux secure remix che contiene il tool
<eddy222> jester, comunque la copia di ubuntu è uguale, non è corotta è niente
<jester-> cris721: il dissipatore è quello sotto alla ventola pieno di alette, sia la ventola che il cubo che dissipa devono essere belli puliti
<A_Paternoster> Quindi dovrebbe farlo in automatico senza necessità di impostazione particolari?
<dpassaggio> io chiedo un altra cosa, ma perchè wubi non funziona una mazza
<jester-> A_Paternoster: dovrebbe
<A_Paternoster> Grazie Jester, ci provo
<pepigno75> salve ho bisogno di una mano, non vorrei reinstallare tutto. ok installato Ubuntu 13.10 sul portatile cancellando tutto. Ho installato numerosi programmi ma cose semplici... ad un certo punto ho visto Unity sparire e adesso quando ho riavviato e loggato vedo tutto nero
<jester-> dpassaggio: perchè andava tanto bene che è stato abolito da un paio di rilasci fa
<dpassaggio> si ma nella 13.10 l'hanno continuato a inserire
<dpassaggio> ...ma nn funziona su pc con windows 8 , anzi fà solo casini
<cris721> jester ora provo ad aprire il case e do una pulita, credo sia sicuramente sporco. direi che è il primo passaggio, mi rifaccio vivo quando ho fatto. grazie mille di consigli a tutti!
<pepigno75> ora sono con la live
<pepigno75> come posso ripristinare tutto dalla live_
<dpassaggio> la live non si può ripristinare , perchè è un Temp
<pepigno75> si dpassaggio
<pepigno75> dicevo che usando la live magari cancellando qualche file nelll' installazione vera
<pepigno75> riesco a ripristinare..
<glpiana> pepigno75, non è che tra i due o tre programmini che hai installato sei andato a toccare i driver della shceda video?
<pepigno75> glpiana: forse si.. ho seguito una guida dove si diceva di scaricare i driver da ubuntu software center
<jester-> e messo dei ppa
<pepigno75> mai fatto... ma ho detto.. se sono su ubuntu software center
<glpiana> pepigno75, se sai risalire alla guida diamo u'occhiata, se no, reinstalla che fai prima
<jester-> !ripristino | pepigno75
<ubot-it> pepigno75: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> visto che hai appena installato fai prima
<pepigno75> quindi devo aggiornare quello che ho già
<pepigno75> jester-: nel tipo di installazione non ce' aggiorna ma Reinstalla e mi dice  che verranno mantenuti documenti e progreammi
<jester-> pepigno75: eh
<jester-> sostituisce il sistema a nuovo e non sega la home
<pepigno75> ok jester- grazie
<pepigno75> provo
<chiara_> salve... io sto usando ubuntu 13.04 ho un problema di riconoscimento periferica usb non me la rionosce è un apparecchietto per leggere le schede di memoria chi mi può aiutare?grazie
<jester-> chiara_: se non riconosce l'accrocchio che colleghi alla usb significa che il kerenl non ha il driver
<jester-> kernel*
<chiara_> mi si accende la luce ... quindi non posso far niente?
<jester-> chiara_: se inserisci la sd?
<chiara_> nemmeno
<jester-> chiara_: inserendo la sd non appare il device nella finestra di sinistra di nautilus (file manager)
<jester-> ?
<chiara_> questa mmc me la legge, la sim card no
<jester-> chiara_: quindi l'accrocchio funzina e legge
<jester-> chiara_: sim card cosa intendi
<chiara_> la sim del cellulare perchè questo lettorelegge 8 formati di tesserine
<jester-> chiara_: la sd normale la legge?
<chiara_> si
<jester-> per la sim penso che serva altro
<jester-> mai visto leggere una sim da lettore sd
<jester-> di solito il cellofono ha la suite  per farlo
<jester-> e di soltio solo per winz
<jester-> e qualcuno per mac
<chiara_> -il mio è huawei ma non ha la suite per linux :-(
<jester-> serve un software per leggere la sim
<jester-> se il lettore vede le sd significa che funza
<chiara_> esatto
<ZoroLop> ngiorno :)
<cris721> jester fatta pulizia approfondita, più che polvere si erano generati nuovi ecosistemi! ora vediamo come va, se il problema si ripete mi rifaccio vivo. grazie ancora!
<jester-> cris721: lol
<cris721> jester :) a presto, cioè...spero di no :/ :)
<cris721> jester: ahimè purtroppo l'ha appena rifatto :( ma potrebbe essere qualcosa legato al bluetooth?
<jester-> cris721: disattivalo
<jester-> se lo fa anhe in winz il problema è hardware
<cris721> jester: fatto. il problema è che uso un connettore audio logitech per ascoltare praticamente tutto, devo trovare una soluzione. si immaginavo a questo punto.
<jester-> cris721: devi staccare tutto cdrom compeso
<jester-> poi se va attacchi una periferica per volta
<jester-> cris721: logico che stacchi e riattacchi a pc spento
<Guest91373> salve a tutti, ho letto molto sul problema di adobe flash player ma non riesco proprio a risorvelo
<jester-> Guest91373: problema?
<jester-> non vedo problemi
<Guest91373> si non vedo i video
<jester-> Guest91373: pc bello vecio?
<repob> bene, quindi il problema c'e!
<Guest91373> si pc vecchio
<Guest91373> è risolvibile?
<repob> che computer hai?
<jester-> Guest91373: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<Guest91373> athlon credo è proprio antico
<jester-> Guest91373: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Guest91373> ho letto da qualche parte questa cosa delle sse2
<jester-> leggi il thread del forum
<Guest91373> si già l'ho letto
<Guest91373> il mio computer non supporta l' sse2
<jester-> Guest91373: quindi segui per installare il flash vecio
<Guest91373> ma dopo vedrò tutti i video?
<repob> probabile, intanto segui la guida
<Cris721> Jester: scusa, si era impallato. Ora sto provando da cel. Staccato tutto ma si blocca su schermata nera di avvio. Cioè memory test ok, CPU frequency 200mhz e poi fermo lì...
<jester-> Cris721: se hai due banchi di ram togline uno
<jester-> se non va rimetti e togli l'altro
<Cris721> Jester: ne ho uno vecchio e 2 più nuovi. Indifferente l'ordine?
<jester-> Cris721: si
<ndc> buongiorno a tutti, io cerco di virtualizzare ubuntu 13.10 64 bit su macchina macintosh ma finita l'installazione (tutto funziona) appena riavvio non parte più il sistema operativo (ubuntu intendo)
<ndc> qualcuno sa perché?
<jester-> ndc: con cosa virtualizzi
<ndc> vmware
<ndc> ultima versione
<jester-> ndc: fusion? e su quale mac
<ndc> macbook pro mid 2010
<ndc> si fusion
<jester-> ndc: parte ma hai scermo nero?
<ndc> si
<jester-> ndc: vai in shelle e installa la grafica
<ndc> in ordine cronologico, immagine porpora di sfondo ubuntu, e poi schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante
<ndc> ho virtualizzato ed eliminato più volte, con sempre lo stesso problema
<ndc> devo installare la grafica solo quando installo il sistema però, quindi devo rifare tutto
<jester-> ndc: ubuntu-desktop e vuoi unity kubuntu-desktop se vuoi kde xubuntu se xfce e accerati che ma c parta col kenrel a 64 bit
<Cris721> Jester: messo solo 1 banco da 1gb nel primo slot. Prende corrente ma fa un bip ripetitivo e non avvia pc.
<jester-> ndc: se è come penso ha cannato il sistema grafico, quindi alla schermata nera vai in shell con control-alt-f2
<ndc> ok jester-
<ndc> poi?
<jester-> Cris721: prova a cambiare banco
<jester-> ndc: poi ti autentichi e sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ndc> ora provo in "diretta"
<jester-> strano perchè ultimo fusion la grafica ame l'ha messa ,, capitava con versioni piu vecchie
<Cris721> Li provo tutti e ti dico.
<ndc> jester-: O_O ora è partito............
<jester-> ma va
<ndc> no intendo senza mettere la grafica
<jester-> forse si stava mettendo i tool
<ndc> stavo aspettando che si impallasse ed invece è andato da solo
<ndc> sono il solito impaziente eheh
<ndc> intanto grazie, se ho caos te lo dico
<ndc> jester-: può essere che questo sia avvenuto per il cambio lingua di sistema?
<jester-> ndc: boh puo essere tutto
<ndc> prima di fare il riavvio nei tre tentativi ho cambiato la lingua
<ndc> questo non so se sia il bello o il brutto di ubuntu
<ndc> nel dubbio: w Unix
<jester-> hai un mac, piu unix di quello....
<ndc> eh lo so
<ndc> ma lavoro pure su ubuntu...e poi ubuntu per me è sempre ubuntu
<ndc> è più performante ubuntu virtualizzato su mac che su un pc medio-base
<Cris721> Jester: inserivo male io il banco. Riprovato e si avvia con banco 1 da 1gb in slot 1
<jester-> Cris721: e crascia?
<fede91> Salve , avrei un problema con ubuntu 13.10
<fede91> ho fatto l'avanzamento dalla versione 13.04
<fede91> però all'avvio del s.o. mi appare una scritta del tipo: Ubuntu 13.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<fede91> e il s.o. non parte
<Cris721> Per ora pare di no. Ma di solito crasha random. Provo ad aggiungere un altro banco in slot 2
<fede91> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Cris721> ?
<fede91> se c'è da cambiare qualche cosa nei file di configurazione?
<l01> fede91: clicca su Mostra dettagli e dacci qualche dettaglio in più, ExecutablePath e Title
<glpiana> fede91, anzitutto hai idea di dove si interrompe il caricamento?
<l01> Inoltre potrebbe esserci qualche file in /var/crash
<Lux> Salve
<Lux> Avrei bisogno di una informazione, posso chiedere a qualcuno?
<l01> !chiedi | lux
<ubot-it> lux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lux> Vorrei usare una chiavetta Vodafone E172 con Ubunto, 13.04, è possibile? Se si che procedura devo seguire? Grazie
<jester-> Lux: se compatibile la colleghi e la rileva
<Lux> Non va,
<fede91> il caricamento si interrompe prima che si avvi il sistema operativo
<glpiana> Lux, se l'hai collegata, apri un terminale, scrivi lsusb   e copia qui la riga relativa
<fede91> alla comparsa della scritta ubuntu
<glpiana> fede91, allora dimmi se sai come avviare in recovery
<Lux> Che è lsusb? sto usando lo stesso pc, perche ho sia linux che windws sullo stesso
<jester-> Lux: pare compatibile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=419280
<Lux> GRAZIE MILLE JESTER SALUTI A TUTTI
<Lux> P.S. COMPLIMENTI PER LA CHAT
<fede91> nella cartella var/crash ho trovato tre file:  susres.2013-10-18_08:43:58.097360.crash      _usr_bin_compiz.100.crash           _usr_bin_compiz.100.upload
<glpiana> Lux, è un comando da dare nel terminale, da linux però, non da windows
<fede91> qualcuno sa spiegarmi che cosa sono e come devo fare?
<glpiana> fede91, come hai visualizzato quei file s eil sistema non si avvia?
<fede91> sono passato all'interfacia terminale con il comando ctrl-alt-f1
<cris721_> jester: tornato in chat da pc, finchè va. da cel è un incubo. ho aggiunto secondo slot e ora vediamo, magari erano i 2 banchi da 512 troppo vecchi e andati...
<pepigno75> sale reinstallato tutto... una cosa che non mi funziona e nella 13.04 si... erano le icone di dropbox e skype in alto a destra nella notification bar
<pepigno75> come faccio a ripristinare le icone?
<jester-> pepigno75: unity?
<pepigno75> yes
<pepigno75> mi serve dropbox e skype
<jester-> pepigno75: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<pepigno75> scrivo questo sul terminare?
<pepigno75> *terminale?
<jester-> copialo e incollalo
<pepigno75> Schema "com.canonical.Unity.Panel" inesistente
<pepigno75> mi da questo errore
<jester-> hi copiato bene?
<jester-> hai*
<pepigno75> si
<pepigno75> adesso ho riscritt
<pepigno75> e mi è comparsa una freccia sul terminare
<pepigno75> ops un >
<jester-> pepigno75: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> hai scitto male
<fede91> cosa devo fare con quei file nella cartella var/crash?
<jester-> pepigno75: poi dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<pepigno75> si un momento che sto installando e c'è il blocco "root"
<pepigno75> per installare skype ho sempre scaricato il deb dal sito ufficiale
<pepigno75> è corretto?
<jester-> pepigno75: male
<pepigno75> o devo aggiungere un ppa
<jester-> devi abilitare i repo parteners ed extra e installare da repo
<jester-> alla larga dai ppa
<jester-> pepigno75: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> altro software
<pepigno75> lo stavo installando con il deb e non riesco a chiudere l' installazione da ubuntu software accident
<pepigno75> ok killato
<pepigno75> ok sto installando skype dai repo... tempo fa mi aveva dato problemi
<pepigno75> provo il reset di compix
<pepigno75> *z
<pepigno75> jester-, anche dropbox di solito scarico il deb
<pepigno75> esiste anche nei repo?
<jester-> pepigno75: si che esiste e canvella le due cartelle nascoste dropbox nella home
<jester-> cancella
<pepigno75> quindi disinstallo quello che ho installato?
<jester-> pepigno75: prova
<pepigno75> niente le icone non le vedo
<pepigno75> no aspe.. skype la vedo
<pepigno75> è dropbox che non vedo
<jester-> pepigno75: non ricordo il nome per lanciare l'icona
<jester-> pepigno75: terminale scrivi drop e pigia tab 2 volte
<jester-> cedi i comandi
<jester-> vedi
<pepigno75> ho fatto man dropbox
<pepigno75> ma non vedo nessun comando
<jester-> dropb tab tab
<pepigno75> jester- mi mostra tutte le cartelle della home, cmq nell' help di dropbox non c' 'è nessun comando
<pepigno75> peccato questa icona...
<pepigno75> jester-, il sync lo sta facendo. cmq ho trovato questa guida http://askubuntu.com/questions/23590/missing-dropbox-indicator-applet-icon-how-do-i-get-it-back
<Aiutoooo> ragazzi sto configurando xchat, cosa è /6667 affianco al nome del server ??
<lozio> salve! dovrei installare i driver per la gma3150 ma mi dice "erroere: la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta:  libpackagekit-glib2-14"
<lozio> cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> gma3150 cos'è?
<lozio> la intel graphic accelerator
<glpiana> lozio, che guida stai seguendo?
<lozio> glpiana: nessuna
<glpiana> lozio, dove prendi i driver?
<lozio> glpiana: dal sito della intel
<lozio> glpiana: http://www.intel.com/support/it/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<glpiana> La maggior parte delle versioni del sistema operativo Linux * includono driver di grafica Intel®. Intel consiglia di verificare con il fornitore della distribuzione Linux o produttore del computer per precompilato pacchetti driver.
<glpiana> lozio, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lozio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6256831/plain/
<lozio> l altro ieri ero riuscito a installarli
<lozio> oggi ho fatto l aggiornamento e non me li fa installare più
<glpiana> i915, già li stai usando i driver della intel
<lozio> glpiana: ho un processore che lavora a 1,00 Ghz
<lozio> mentre dovrebbe farlo a 1,66
<lozio> e poi si sente il rallentamento
<lozio> va meno fluido
<glpiana> lozio, boh
<glpiana> !intel | lozio
<ubot-it> lozio: Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<lozio> ubo-it: quando seguo la procedura guidata
<lozio>  mi dice ke manca libpackagekit-glib2-14
<glpiana> lozio, che procedura guidata?
<lozio> quando lancio l'installatore pacchetto di intel linux graphic installe
<glpiana> lozio, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<lozio> ho lubuntu 13.10
<lozio> ma con la 13.04 funzionava
<glpiana> lozio, su 13.10 c'è  libpackagekit-glib2-16
<lozio> e come faccio a mettere la 14?
<glpiana> lozio, non c'è. prova piuttosto a mettere la 16 e vedi se procede
<lozio> glpiana: e come si mette?
<glpiana> lozio, comuqnue quella guida riguarda la 13.04
<glpiana> lozio, sudo apt-get install  libpackagekit-glib2-16
<glpiana> lozio, poi riavvii l'installaer della intel e vedi che fa
<lozio> glpiana: mi dice che già è alla versione più recente
<lozio> e poi dice: È stato impostato libpackagekit-glib2-16 per l'installazione manuale.
<lozio> glpiana:vabè grazie..purtroppo devo scappare.. grazie!
<akis24> ciao
<fede91> Salve, ho un problema con l'avvio di ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> !aiuto | fede91
<ubot-it> fede91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fede91> prima che il sistema termini l'avvio mi compare una schermata con la scritta:ubuntu 13.10 ha riscontrato un problema interno
<sasa> ciao
<fede91> come devo fare per risolvere questo inconveniente? (grosso problema)
<glpiana> fede91, prima ti ho chiesto se sai come avviare il recovery mode. ti ho inoltre chiesto come hai fatto a leggere i file in /va/crash se non riesci ad avviare il sistema
<glpiana> poi ho avuto problemi di rete e non so se hai risposto
<fede91> per leggere il file ho utilizzato l'interfaccia terminale
<glpiana> fede91, se arrivi al terminale allora dai il comando: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fede91> ok, cosa serve?
<glpiana> mette a posto i pacchetti se sono configurati in malo modo
<glpiana> dopo quel comando, vediamo anzitutto se da errori o se fila liscio
<glpiana> nel caso in cui non dia errori, riavvia il sistema con: sudo reboot
<fede91> ok
<fede91> mi sta installando un sacco di nuove versioni dei file di configurazione
<glpiana> fede91, era tutta roba non configurata, probabile che il problema stia lì
<fede91> al termine della procedura mi dice: "L'operazione è stata bloccata perchè si sono verificati troppi errori"
<glpiana> questo non è bello. ridai ancora lo stesso comando e vediamo se cambia l'esito
<fede91> mi chiede di analizzare uno specifico file di configurazione: "etc/default/rcS"
<glpiana> fede91, e ti propone varie soluzioni (y/n/etc etc)?
<fede91> mi dice:
<fede91> ==> File nel sistema creato dall'utente o da uno script
<fede91> ==> File anche nel pacchetto fornito dal responsabile del pacchetto
<fede91> Coe procedere? Le opzioni sono:
<glpiana> fede91, responsabile del pacchetto, se è una delle opzioni
<fede91> Y o I   : installa la versione del responsabile del pacchetto
<glpiana> sì, questa, y
<fede91> N od O : mantiene la versione attualmente installata
<fede91> D  : mostra le differenze tra le versioni
<fede91> Z  : avvia una shell per esaminare la situazione
<fede91> come devo procedere?
<glpiana> fede91, te l'ho scritto, rispondi "y"
<fede91> ok
<fede91> mi dà ancora lo stesso errore di prima
<glpiana> fede91, e tu ripeti il comando
<glpiana> fede91, man mano dovrebbe sbrogliarsi la matassa
<fede91> niente da fare
<fede91> mi continua a dare lo stesso errore
<fede91> alternative?
<glpiana> fede91, prova a dare: sudo apt-get -f install           e vediamo se ti leva mezzo sistema o meno
<dpassaggio> ri salve
<fede91> mezzo sistema?
<fede91> come sarebbe a dire?
<dpassaggio> ho installato la 13.10
<dpassaggio> ..oltre al problema del wubi , ho riscontrato un altro problema
<glpiana> fede91, dai il comando e non confermare. dimmi cosa ti risponde
<dpassaggio> la connettività , o meglio , i driver per la rete , non sono ottimi
<fede91> mi informa sui pacchetti che saranno installati
<fede91> e quali pacchetti saranno rimossi
<fede91> 32 aggiornati, 15 installati, 1 d rimuovere e 1656 non aggiornati
<fede91> 69 non completamente installati o rimossi
<fede91> È necessario scaricare 0 B/36, 7 MB di archivi
<fede91> Dopo questa operazione, verranno occupati 15, 7 MB di spazio su disco
<glpiana> fede91, io procederei
<fede91> Continuare?
<glpiana> fede91, male che vada i pacchetti si reinstallano
<glpiana> tu procedi, io sparisco 10 minuti al massimo
<fede91> ok
<fede91> ok ha finito la procedura
<stony> salve gente ho un problema con acidbase di snort! mi da questo errore You don't have permission to access /acidbase/base_main.php on this server.
<stony> in /etc/acidbase/apache.conf ho inserito il rande degli indirizzi interni della mia rete! allow from  127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 192.168.1.0/24
<pepigno75> perchè su natuilus non funzionano i tasti back, e cmq esistono degli shottcut da tastiera ?
<glpiana> fede91, ridai: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fede91> non mi fa niente
<glpiana> fede91, oki, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> fede91, se sei collegato a internet dovrebbe aggiornare gli archivi
<fede91> si
<fede91> sta caricando archivi dal sito di ubuntu
<fede91> scaricando scusa
<fede91> fatto
<glpiana> fede91, quando termina dai: sudo apt-get upgrade             ma potrebbe anche risponderti che non c'è nulla da aggiornare
<fede91> 1309 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere, 349 non aggiornati
<stony> nessuno usa snort?
<fede91> verranno occupati 46, 7 MB di spazio su disco
<glpiana> fede91, fallo procedere. scaricherà un bel po' di roba
<fede91> ok
<glpiana> fede91, quando termina fammi un fischio che andiamo avanti
<fede91> ma cosa tutti questi pacchetti? mi puoi spiegare bene la situazione?
<glpiana> fede91, la situazione è che tu hai fatto l'avanzamento di versione che però si è bloccato (non chiedermi perchè)
<fede91> è andato in crash qualche programma di configurazione?
<glpiana> fede91, quindi è rimasto tutto in sospeso e adesso lo stiamo facendo proseguire a manina
<fede91> ok grazie
<stony> qualcuno usa snort?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | stony
<ubot-it> stony: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<dudu_> coap
<dudu_> raga una cortesia ... ubuntu 13.10 si riesce a masterizzare su cd!?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> dudu_, su dvd o chiavetta perchè sono circa 880 mega
<dudu_> e fare l'installazione di UBUNTU 12.10 e poi fare upgrade!?
<dudu_> si può??
<Chertan> dudu_ ieri hai fatto le stesse domande almeno 5 volte (per quel che ho visto io) sul canale del party per l'uscita di ubuntu 13.10... sì, puoi installare ubuntu 12.10, poi modifichi i repository in /etc/apt/sources.list per usare quelli di saucy, una volta fatto quello dai un bel sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | dudu_ senza modificare i file
<ubot-it> dudu_ senza modificare i file: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<dudu_> la guida su upgrade esiste?
<glpiana> e non passare da 12.10 a 13.10 direttamente. meglio passare da 13.04
<dudu_> perchè?
<A-Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Ne vale la pena installare MIR su 13.10 ? :)
<glpiana> dudu_, perchè ci possono essere grosse variazioni nelle dipendenze dei pacchetti, per cui i passaggi diretti saltando versioni possono non andare a buon fine
<dudu_> grazie ...cmq qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione ce scritto tutto su come fare!?
<glpiana> dudu_, sì, basta leggere
<dudu_> ok grazie
<A-Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Ne vale la pena installare MIR su 13.10 ? :)
<glpiana> !repeat | A-Paternoster
<ubot-it> A-Paternoster: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<dudu_> vado leggo e ci provo! spero di riuscire !
<dudu_> scusate se sono stato logorroico "
<fede91> ok mi dice che il file di configurazione /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  è stato modificato
<fede91> e poi mi dà il menu di prima
<glpiana> fede91, oki, ridai sudo apt-get upgrade    che vediamo che dice
<fede91> installare la versione del responsabile del pacchetto, mantenere quella attuale.....
<glpiana> fede91, sempre responsabile del pacchetto
<fede91> ora mi chiede la stessa cosa per il file /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<fede91> che file è?
<glpiana> fede91, boh, ma tu metti comunque quella dello sviluppatore
<glpiana> fede91, fallo per tutte le richieste di questo tipo
<fede91> scusa glpiana ma tu lavori per ubuntu?
<fede91> ok cmq
<glpiana> fede91, no, do assistenza in questo canale per quel che ne so
<fede91> ok
<A-Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Ne vale la pena installare MIR su 13.10 ? :)
<glpiana> anzora?
<glpiana> *ancora
<fede91> ok ha finito
<glpiana> fede91, bene, ora dai di nuovo sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> fede91, dimmi cosa ti risponde
<fede91> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere, 349 non aggiornati
<glpiana> fede91, scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fede91> oltre a lettura elenco dei pacchetti, ecc....
<glpiana> fede91, prima di confermare, dimmi se vuole rimuovere pacchetti
<fede91> no, no
<fede91> non mi dice di confermare niente
<fede91> la procedura è terminata
<glpiana> fede91, devi scrivere sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> e poi dirmi se vuole rimuovere pacchetti
<fede91> ok, ora mi dice che devo ascaricare un pò di roba
<fede91> e verranno occupati 338 MB di spazio du disco
<glpiana> fede91, faglielo fare
<fede91> ok
<glpiana> beh ne deve scaricare un bel po', speriamo la tua connessione non sia troppo lenta :)
<fede91> dopo aver estratto alcuni trigger(che non sò cosa siano) e alcuni pacchetti mi dice che si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione di un pacchetto .drb
<fede91> .deb scusa
<fede91> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glpiana> fede91, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fede91> ok
<fede91> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione: activity-log-manager-control-center
<glpiana> fede91, vabbè, senti. proviamo a riavviare e vediamo che fa
<fede91> ok
<glpiana> fede91, sudo reboot
<fede91>  oppure reboot -r giusto?
<fede91> scusa shutdown -r
<glpiana> sì
<fede91> ok si è avviato il programma grub
<fede91> e adesso si sta avviando vediamo...
<fede91> si è caricato lo sfondo del desktop
<fede91> però mancano le directory
<fede91> e il menu a destra
<glpiana> fede91, ah, intendi sul desktop
<A-Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi :) Ne vale la pena installare MIR su 13.10 ? :)
<glpiana> fede91, facile che tra i pacchetti che ha disinstallato ci sia unity
<fede91> inoltre compare una finestra con scritto che si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<glpiana> fede91, sì, normale visto che ancora non è a posto. ora i casi sono due, o continuiamo a sbattere la testa per vedere di fargli installare i pacchetti che mancano, oppure, con una live della 13.10, avvii l'installazione e scegli l'opzione di reinstallare il sistema, cosa che non tocca i tuoi dati
<fede91> unity è il pacchetto per la grafica giusto?
<glpiana> fede91, la seconda è migliore a mio avviso, anche perchè tra non molto io esco :)
<glpiana> fede91, sì, è il cosiddetto desktop environment
<glpiana> fede91, comuqneu dovrebbe stare a sinistra dello schermo non a destra come hai scritto sopra
<fede91> si scusa a sinistra
<fede91> cmq devo segnalare il problema?
<glpiana> fede91, no, perchè tutto nasce da un problema in fase di aggiornamento
<glpiana> fede91, erò se vuoi vedere i dettagli puoi dirmi quale applicazione ha dato problemi
<fede91> non c'è un modo per fargli installare i pacchetti? anche se lungo e difficoltoso?
<akis24> A-Paternoster: Mir e Xmir non hanno raggiunto ancora stabilità ...quindi è sconsigliabile
<glpiana> fede91, sì, se vuoi iniziamo. ma io tra un po' me ne vado
<glpiana> fede91, premi ctrl+alt+t  e vediamo se ti apre il terminale
<fede91> mi dice che l'errore interno è causato da /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<glpiana> oki, chiudi pure e dai ctrl+alt+t
<fede91> ExecutablePath
<fede91> mi compare un'altra schermata con scritto si è verificato un problema durante l'installazione del software
<glpiana> fede91, oki, prosegui comunque
<fede91> pacchetto:whoopsie-preferences 0.9
<fede91> ok mi si è aperta una finestra di google chrome
<fede91> login.launchpad.net
<fede91> e non sò perchè
<glpiana> fede91, hai premuto ctrl+alt+t ?
<fede91> si
<glpiana> fede91, si è aperto perchè hai cliccato sulla segnalazione
<glpiana> fede91, se non si è aperto il temrinle, premi ctrl+alt+f1   ed esegui il login testuale
<fede91> ah ok
<glpiana> fede91, quando sei loggato, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install         e dimmi cosa vuole fare
<fede91> si sul mio portatile il terminale si richiama appunto con quel comando
<fede91> È necessario scaricare 0 B/157 kb di archivi
<fede91> verranno occupati 505 kB di spazio su disco
<fede91> continuare?
<fede91> [S/n]
<glpiana> sì
<fede91> ok
<fede91> fatto
<glpiana> fede91, senza errori?
<fede91> nessun errore
<glpiana> fede91, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luis__> ragazzi in seguito ad alcune installazioni di plugin mi è uscito un punto esclamativo nella barra del desktop in basso a destra  (vicino all'orologio)
<fede91> mi richiede la solita procedura
<fede91> di scricamento archivi
<fede91> continuo?
<glpiana> fede91, procedi
<fede91> ok
<luis__> e dice the update information is outdated
<luis__> qualcuno può aiutarmi cortesemente grazie!
<glpiana> luis__, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<luis__> ok
<glpiana> luis__, ti chiederà la password: inseriscila anche se non appare e premi invio
<luis__> ok fatto
<luis__> mi sono usciti tre mess di errore
<glpiana> !paste | luis__
<ubot-it> luis__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede91> sta lavorando
<glpiana> fede91, bene
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257712/
<luis__> è corretto fare così o devo scaricarlo come testo?
<glpiana> luis__, va bene. ascolta, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> luis__, dove leggi "scaricare da" clicca e scegli "altro"
<glpiana> luis__, dalla lista, tra i server italiani, scegli fastbull o garr
<glpiana> luis__, poi chiudi tutto e ridai nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> fede91, io me ne vado. se tutto è andato liscio prova a riavviare. se ancora l'interfaccia grafica non c'è, torna al terminale e installa il pacchetto "unity". ciao
<fede91> ok
<fede91> ok si è caricata l'interfaccia grafica correttamente grazie
<fede91> grazie mille davvero
<luis__> ok allora ho scelto
<luis__> ubuntu.fastbull.org
<luis__> ma quando faccio sudo apt-get update
<luis__> mi esce questo
<luis__> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<fede91> salve
<fede91> sto iniziando a programmare in javarmi
<fede91> e ho un problema nela lanciare il registro rmi da linea di comando
<fede91> qualcuno se ne intende?
<cristian_c> fede91, spiega di cosa si tratta
<fede91> mi lancia un eccezione del tipo: java.security.AccessControlException(access denied ("java.net.SocketPermission " , "localhost:2378", "listen, resolve")
<cristian_c> fede91, ma ancora non ho capito l'argomento/applicazione utilizzata
<fede91> praticamente da quel che ho capito non ho i permessi per mettere in ascolto il registro rmi alla porta 2378
<fede91> devo lanciare un server scritto in java
<fede91> che ha un'interfaccia remota
<fede91> con 2 metodi
<fede91> e poi lanciare il client che invoca questi due metodi
<fede91> il programma server fa una bind sul registro rmi
<fede91> cioè registra la coppia nome server, oggetto remoto
<Matt_91> fede91: forse hai un'altra istanza già aperta che occupa la porta
<Matt_91> fede91: che ci fai poi con java in ambito server XD
<fede91> perchè? c'è qualcosa di sbagliato?
<cristian_c> !chat | fede91
<ubot-it> fede91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fede91> cmq sia il problema sta nel lanciare il registro rmi
<cristian_c> fede91, questo è il canale di supprto a ubuntu, non un canale di programmazione
<cristian_c> *java
<fede91> va beh ok me ne vado
<Matt_91> cristian_c: hai fatto scappare fede XD
<saltabecca> ciao jester-
<andrei_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con tv-maxe, qualcuno mi puo aiutare? grazie
<cristian_c> !info tv-maxe
<ubot-it> Package tv-maxe does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> !chat | andrei_
<ubot-it> andrei_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<swpro> chi è disponibile
<A_Paternoster> Ciao a tutti :)
<A_Paternoster> Potete aiutarmi in una decisione sul server grafico MIR ?
<A_Paternoster> :) Ragazzi secondo voi faccio bene ad installare MIR ?
<krabador> A_Paternoster, per il momento no
<krabador> non è stato incluso nell'attuale versione, per la parecchia mole di lavoro fondamentale da affrontare ancora
<krabador> A_Paternoster, ma sei perfettamente libero di curiosare
<A_Paternoster> Grazie mille . . . :) Si forse farò una partizione con le daily build di Ubuntu e li ci installerò mir :) grazie krabador :)
<A_Paternoster> Posso contribuire allo sviluppo di Ubuntu in qualche modo  ?? mi piacerebbe molto . . . conosco abbastanza bene il c++ . . . e tra poco inizierò java . . .
<krabador> A_Paternoster, dai un'occhiata a launchpad
<krabador> A_Paternoster, li ci sono i gruppi di sviluppo
<krabador> puoi iscriverti
<A_Paternoster> Grazie . . . guardo subito :)
<A_Paternoster> Ciao io devo andare ora  . . . buona serata e buon lavoro :)
<dev__> sera
<b-rian> salve
<b-rian> ho un problema ,
<b-rian> con google chrome , in pratica su windows gli impostavo i margini della stampante e non c era bisogno di impostarli ogni volra che accendevo il pc
<b-rian> adesso devo impostare i margini di chrome ogni volta che accendo il pc prima di stampare , come faccio a far salvare le impostazioni ?
<cristian_c> b-rian, non sapreim anche perché è software su cui soltanto google può mettere le mani
<cristian_c> b-rian, in alternativ, prova con chromium
<b-rian> cristian_c:  chromium non e firefox e un distrasto per le stampe online
<b-rian> cristian_c:  cio che interessa a me e salvare le impostazioni per stampare senza ridare i margini ogni santa volte
<cristian_c> b-rian, non ho capito cosa hai scritto
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> 21:05:04 <b-rian> cristian_c:  chromium non e firefox e un distrasto per le stampe online
<b-rian> cristian_c:  in pratica , il browsare non si salva le impostazioni con vari settaggi di margini
<b-rian> cristian_c: mentre google chrome di win lo faceva
<cristian_c> b-rian, appunto, fai una prova con chromium
<b-rian> cristian_c: gia fatta , ma sia chromium che firefox danno grossi problemi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> di che tipo?
<kryptel> buona sera a tutti
<b-rian> cristian_c: tipo lentissima e non riesco a settare i margini
<kryptel> vorrei creare 4 pulsanti grafici per far eseguire alcuni programmi in sh ma non so quale programma serve per crearli
<kryptel> prima mi dilettavo con kommander
<cristian_c> b-rian, il problema si verifica soltanto con il browser?
<cristian_c> kryptel, credo zenity
<cristian_c> !info zenity
<ubot-it> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 55 kB, installed size 324 kB
<cristian_c> :D
<kryptel> si ho visto .. ma vi è anche yad
<kryptel> yad e zenity piu o meno hanno le stesse funzioni
<kryptel> ma il progetto BUC  si è fermato  al 2012 se non erro
<cristian_c> kryptel, ok, ma qual è il problema?
<kryptel> no era creare alcuni pulsanti grafici cmq ho gia provveduto tanks ;)
<glr_76> ciao a tutti
<glr_76> ho appena installato la 13.10 ma nonostante abbia messo la lingua in italiano continua ad essere in en
<krabador> glr_76, vai nelle impostazioni
<krabador> glr_76_, e vai nella sezione lingua
<glr_76_> ok
<krabador> glr_76_, dovresti avere già un avviso che mancano delle componenti per la completa localizzazione della lingua
<glr_76_> si
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> assecondalo
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e sarà in italiano
<glr_76_> l'ho già fatto
<glr_76_> ho anche rimosso l'inglese
<glr_76_> ora ho solo italiano
<krabador> glr_76_, hai riavviato
<glr_76_> ma continuo a vedere tutto il inglese
<glr_76_> si
<krabador> da quando hai fatto questa operazione?
<glr_76_> sarà mezzora
<glr_76_> subito dopo l'installazione
<krabador> glr_76_, manda uno screenshot della finestra di impostazione della lingua, con a fianco il gestore dei files
<krabador> !imagebin | glr_76_
<ubot-it> glr_76_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glr_76_> mi sa che ho risolto
<glr_76_> nelle impostazioni del mio account
<glr_76_> c'era inglese
<glr_76_> faccio un logout e torno
<glr_76> rieccomi
<glr_76> in italiano :)
<glr_76> grazie!!!!!
<dev__> chiedo anch'io una cosa sul nuovo ubuntu:  quando cerco di cambiare lo sfondo del schermata di login coi soliti comandi che si usano da 2 release a sta parte mi da errore
<krabador> glr_76, ok, perfetto
<krabador> dev__, che errore ti da=?
<dev__> per la precisione:    (process:5182): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/run/user/1000/dconf': Permesso negato.  dconf will not work properly.
<dev__> mi basterebbe anche solo sapere se da lo stesso errore a tutti oppure è qualcosa che succede solo a me :D
<krabador> dev__, non uso la ultima ubuntu, non saprei
<dev__> ok, grazie lo stesso krabador
<krabador> dev__, sicuro di aver aperto la sezione del monitor
<krabador> da normale utente?
<dev__> sono un 3-4 comandi da terminale... da dare come utente 'lightdm' che è il login manager
<krabador> dev__, falli da superuser
<krabador> con sudon
<krabador> sudo
<dev__> provo a chiudere la sessione e vedo se va...
<dev__> nada :)
<dev__> ma non importa
<dev__> adesso devo staccare
<dev__> grazie
<dev__> ciao
<deviz92> ciao
<deviz92> posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<Ninel22> Ma Ubuntu lo devo masterizzare come immagine .ISO
<Ninel22> ?
<krabador> Ninel22, non per forza
<krabador> !usb | Ninel22
<ubot-it> Ninel22: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<qdwe> +OK kq381/oVY06/xc87F1BUIFf/iRMwk.qK2hB.Fn5bo/eMakc0FfjCC1UYCpe/MXx/x.ObZkF1YdcRD.ytBfD.AILsW.Xr6HM.b6LoN/U//3u.Ghx5R1mzA4G0UUDB8.51ehn1E9P.W.70izk1O2JP..MtwQB/CQlHw/6kNK50B8/Fx0Gvj8N.sZfGU.13Wnx1rCsak.IvJ7W/
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-19
<akis24> giorno
<mimmo> buongiorno come posso fare una ricerca all'interno dei log..?
<akis24> mimmo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mimmo> akis24:  l'indirizzo l'ho visto indicato sopra...ma volevo sapere se c'è la possibilità di una sorta di motore di ricerca...?
<akis24> mimmo:  non saprei
<jeerva> ciao @enzotib sono qui. scusa per la persistenza.
<enzotib> ciao jeerva
<enzotib> bene, cominciamo a vedere, vai su https://launchpad.net e loggati
<jeerva> ok, fatto. sono sulla pagina del mio profilo
<enzotib> jeerva, clicca sul tuo username in alto a destra
<jeerva> fatto
<enzotib> jeerva, nella sezione "Personal package archives" c'è il link "View your private PPA subscriptions", seguilo
<jeerva> ci sono. ne ho tre: Steam, Master PDF Editor (non funzionanti) e Musique (funzionante)
<enzotib> ecco, su quelli non funzionanti, clicca su "View" e vedi se compaiono username e password corretti
<enzotib> jeerva, queste info sono inserite direttamente nell'URL che compare
<jeerva> non riesco a vedere la password
<enzotib> per esempio a me appare: deb https://enzotib:MIA_PASSWORD@private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main #Personal access of Vincenzo Tibullo (enzotib) to Steam
<jeerva> ok, allora ho una password lunghissima che non coincide con quella di sudo, per esempio
<enzotib> ok, non deve coincidere, dev'essere quella di launchpad
<jeerva> quella del login? non coincide nemmeno con quella.
<enzotib> no no, scusa
<enzotib> non è uguale, ma credo sia derivata da quella, forse un qualche hash della password di launchpad
<enzotib> ok, vediamo un'altra cosa
<jeerva> macché, scusa tu per il mio essere brocco :)
<jeerva> sono qui
<enzotib> jeerva, ls -l /etc/apt/auth.conf
<enzotib> in un terminale, ovviamente
<enzotib> copia qui  l'output
<jeerva> -rw-r----- 1 root root 626 ott 19 09:32 /etc/apt/auth.conf
<jeerva> eccolo
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> jeerva, esegui: sudo cat /etc/apt/auth.conf    (però NON copiare l'output qui, dato che c'è la password)
<enzotib> jeerva, controlla che sembri corretto, e che la password sia la stess ache hai visto sul sito di launchpad
<enzotib> stassa*
<jeerva> allora. Intanto posso dirti che la password di musique non coincide con quella di steam e master pdf editor. ora controllo lp...
<jeerva> la password su lp coincide con steam e master pdf editor ma non con quella di musique. questo funziona, gli altri due no.
<enzotib> jeerva, quindi file e lp hanno le stesse informazioni?
<jeerva> quelli con le stesse info non funzionano, mentre quello con info diverse sì
<enzotib> jeerva, ok, vediamo se ho capito...
<enzotib> jeerva, auth.conf: steam password aaa, pdf password aaa, musique password bbb
<enzotib> jeerva, launchpad: steam password aaa, pdf password aaa, musique password bbb
<enzotib> qualcosa del genere?
<jeerva> esatto
<enzotib> bene, fammi pensare un attimo ....
<jeerva> ho cambiato il nome utente di lp qualche tempo fa, se può esserti utile
<akis24> giorno
<enzotib> jeerva, sto anche facendo qualche prova sul mio account
<jeerva> certo fai pure e grazie. io aspetto
<Franck72> ciao a tutti chi può darmi una mano con l'installazione di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Franck72> io sono riuscito ad installarlo ma temo che nn risconosca la scheda video in quanto il desk viene tutto blu (in alcuni casi ) o a quadrettoni ( in altri )
<ExPBoy> Franck72, che scheda video?
<Franck72> la versione installata è l'ultima il 13.10... ora vedo di trovare il modello !!!!
<Franck72> nvidia ... ma nn so dove reperire il modello .... nn lo dovrei vadere sotto pannello di controllo
<ExPBoy> Franck72, apri un terminale e digita lspci e metti tutto su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Franck72> ExPBoy che vuol dire aprile un terminale ???
<ExPBoy> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Franck72> ma io in questo momento nn sto utilizzando ubunto ma da widows
<enzotib> jeerva,
<Franck72> io devo capire se sono costretto e disinstallare ubunto e rinunciarci ,dopo tanta aspettativa, o posso rimediare in qualche modo
<jeerva> enzotib, eccomi
<ExPBoy> Franck72, vai sulla gestione periferiche di windows e da li vedi il modello della scheda
<enzotib> jeerva, proviamo con steam, copiati la stringa presa da launchpad, da "deb" fino a "YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main",
<enzotib> jeerva, al posto di YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE ci metti raring oppure saucy, a seconda di quello che hai
<ExPBoy> Franck72, e comunque credo che sia solo una questione di driver quindi risolvibilissima:)
<iaia> ho la versione 12.04 lts come faccio ad aggiornarla?
<enzotib> jeerva, sai usare pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | jeerva
<ubot-it> jeerva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> !aggiornamento | iaia
<ubot-it> iaia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<jeerva> enzotib, ok provo ad usare pastebin. Precise, comunque.
<enzotib> jeerva, devi usare pastebin per farmi vedere l'output di ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<Franck72> x ExPBoy : modello nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1)
<jimmib> posso chiedere a qualcuno su installazione stampante? grazie
<enzotib> !chiedi | jimmib
<ubot-it> jimmib: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jeerva> enzotib, va bene così? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262431/
<jimmib> ok ho difficolta a installare stampante brother dcp 150 c ho scaricato driver con successo su ubuntu software riconosciuta ma mi dice stampante inattiva
<jeerva> ora posto l'output
<enzotib> jeerva, precise mettilo minuscolo
<enzotib> jeerva, e tieni la stringa lì che tra poco la usiamo
<Franck72> Problema con skeda vidio nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1) . il sistema operativo nn funzione
<enzotib> Franck72, per cortesia, scrivi scheda, non skeda
<enzotib> e "non" invece di nn
<jeerva> enzotib, eccolo in minuscolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262453/
<Franck72> scusa enzotib ... mi puoi aiutare ?
<enzotib> Franck72, di schede video non ne capisco
<jeerva> enzotib, ed ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262458/
<enzotib> jeerva, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list
<enzotib> jeerva, dovrebbero esserci due linee, NON mostrarle qui
<Franck72> ExPBoy ...ci sei ? puoi aiutarmi la mia scheda mideo è la nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1)
<jimmib> nessuno sa su stampanti?
<lukino> buon giorno a tutti, sto installando lubuntu su un pc molto datato è un P400. Ho un problema, nel momento in cui devo scrivere il nome utente la tastiera non funziona. La cosa è strana perchè prima quando ho dovuto scegliere la lingua, la tastiera funzionava. Adesso che devo scrivere il nome non funziona. Così non riesco ad andare avanti nell'installazione. Cosa posso fare?
<jeerva> enzotib, sì sembra il nome del repo
<enzotib> jeerva, sostituisci la prima riga con quella che abbiamo salvato
<enzotib> jeerva, la seconda riga, che inizia con deb-src puoi anche cancellarla
<jeerva> enzotib, ne ho solo una di riga. comunque ora lo faccio
<enzotib> jeerva, ok
<akis24> jimmib: da terminale scrivi sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-extra brother-lpr-drivers-extra  poi riavvia e vedi se va'
<Franck72> nessuno può aiutarmi con problema scheda video ???
<enzotib> !pazienza | Franck72
<ubot-it> Franck72: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jimmib> ok
<jeerva> enzotib, scusa ma forse non ho capito. la riga che vedo è il nome del repo che trovo sul gestore degli aggiornamenti (Added by Software Center...). con cosa devo sostituirla? con la stringa di launchpad?
<enzotib> jeerva, sì, quella che contiene anche username e password
<enzotib> jeerva, quella che ti avevo detto di mettere da parte per usarla in seguito
<jimmib> mi dice pacchetto non trovato
<akis24> jimmib:  che versione di ubuntu  hai ?
<jimmib> pangolino 11.10????
<akis24> jimmib:  ma quella non viene supportata ormai
<tempnick765> buon ubuntu a tutti
<akis24> jimmib:  siamo ormai alla 13.10
<jeerva> enzotib, ok, la parte che inizia con #added by software center devo lasciarla o no?
<enzotib> jimmib, lsb_release -ds
<enzotib> jeerva, sì e no, è solo un commento, è inutile, ma se vuoi mettilo
<jeerva> enzotib, ok. allora ho fatto.
<jimmib> come faccio ad aggiornare
<Franck72> problema con scheda video  nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1
<enzotib> jeerva, salva e chiudi
<iaia> @ubot grazie mille!
<jeerva> enzotib, fatto
<akis24> jimmib: segui quello che ti ha scritto enzotib
<enzotib> jeerva, poi fai: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> jeerva, e posta l'output completo su pastebin
<enzotib> akis24, l'ho chiesto perché ha detto pangolin, che dovrebbe essere precise, quindi ha le idee un po' confuse
<tempnick765> domanda forse OT :) o devo farla in chat, ok ora ho installato la 13.10.. come faccio a mantenerla pulita, oppure a ritornare indietro se faccio casini?
<akis24> jimmib:  oppure apri il gestore pacchetti e vedi se trovi  brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<akis24> capito enzotib  ok
<Chertan> buongiorno
<Franck72> forse è meglio disinstallare e provare con una versione ubuntu più stabile .....
<jeerva> enzotib, eccolo. sembra che steam non ci sia più tra gli errori o sbaglio? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262518/ (fico questo pastebin, grazie per avermelo fatto conoscere.
<akis24> jimmib: anche dal software center puoi vedere se trovi sia    brother-cups-wrapper-extra   e  brother-lpr-drivers-extra   nel caso installali devono esserci di certo
<enzotib> tempnick765, è sufficiente che ci pensi tre o quattro volte prima di fare un'operazione come amministratore, in particolare non cominciare a installare di tutto di pù, in particolare installa solo roba dai repo ufficiali
<enzotib> jeerva, sì, non c'è più quell'errore
<jeerva> enzotib, e questo è bene, vero?
<tempnick765> ok ma usandolo come sistema principale e ci lavoro anche con file sorgenti... è vero che uso svn/git ma mi piacerebbe essere sicuro di backup
<enzotib> jeerva, certo che è bene
<enzotib> jeerva, però dimmi una cosa
<tempnick765> che software devo usare per fare backup sicuri, incrementali
<jeerva> enzotib, dimmi (scherzavo prima)
<enzotib> jeerva, la password che hai messo adesso nella string che inizia con deb è la stessa che compare sul file auth.conf?
<Franck72> Ubuntu è compatibile con la scheda video nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1 perchè nn mi funziona ???
<jeerva> enzotib, non lo so. è quella di launchpad
<enzotib> !info rdiff-backup
<akis24> tempnick765:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<ubot-it> rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (raring), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<Chertan> ragazzi, ho un problema con un vps su cui ho ubuntu aggiornato a saucy... sul vps ci sta girando un bot, idlerpg, che salva i dati di gioco in semplici file di testo, tali dati poi dovrebbero essere utilizzati anche dal relativo sito, che gira su apache2 con php5, solo che sembra non leggerli... può essere che sia un semplice problema di permessi? o cos'altro può essere?
<tempnick765> grazie prossima volta prima di chiedere controlla la wiki, sorry
<enzotib> jeerva, fatti in privato un sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list
<enzotib> jeerva, e un sudo cat /etc/apt/auth.conf   e confrontale
<jeerva> enzotib, sì è la stessa. musique è l'unica diversa. di steam ce ne sono tre in aut.conf sempre con la stessa password
<enzotib> jeerva, tre?
<enzotib> jeerva, mi metti allora il file su pastebin, cammuffando le password?
<jeerva> sì, e noto adesso che musique ha anche il login name diverso
<jeerva> enzotib, ora lo faccio
<enzotib> jeerva, magari le password le segni come pass1, pass2, pass3, etc. in modo che possa capire quali sono uguali e quali no
<jeerva> enzotib, ok
<Franck72> Possibile che devo rinunciare a installare ubuntu..... non ci sono esperti in città e sulla rete non trovo risposte... capisco che è fondato sul volontariato , però capite che così è difficile
<jimmib> li ho trovati uno forse non era installato adesso riprovo a stampare
<enzotib> Franck72, abbi pazienza, magari se torni in un altro momento trovi qualcuno che è in grado di aiutarti
<enzotib> Franck72, per esempio jester-
<jeerva> enzotib, ecco qui. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262549/
<tempnick765> canonica installa deja dup userò quello
<enzotib> Franck72, oppure puoi chiedere sul forum.ubuntu-it.org, oppure su chiedi.ubuntu-it.org
<jeerva> enzotib, le tre voci di steam hanno tutte la stessa password, musique un'altra ed un nome diverso, master pdf editor stesso nome di steam ma password diversa.
<enzotib> jeerva, che casino :)
<jeerva> enzotib, me ne rendo conto. scusami...
<enzotib> jeerva, è possibile che alcuni repo li hai messi prima di modificare lo username su launchpad?
<lukino> Buon giorno a tutti, ho un problema durante l'installazione di Lubuntu (scaricato dal sito ieri), non mi funziona la tastiera. Avete consigli? La tastiera è va cavo non USB
<MIles_> ho un problema! mi va a scatti il puntatore sulla versione 13.10!! aiuto
<jeerva> enzotib, sì: steam e master pdf editor erano già installati. musique l'ho installata ieri.
<enzotib> jeerva, qual è il tuo username attuale su launchpad?
<MIles_> come risolvo il problema del puntatore il muse è usb
<jeerva> enzotib, compaio come Andrea Girvasi (jeerva). La situazione attuale è quella che compare sul repo di musique. Prima comparivo come Andrea Girvasi (andrea-girvasi) e l'ho cambiato per inserire il nick. Che mi possano cadere le mani se mi riviene di farlo...
<enzotib> jeerva, e sul file che abbiamo modificato prima, che username c'è?
<enzotib> jeerva, intendo quello con ded https://etc.etc.
<enzotib> deb*
<jeerva> enzotib, jeerva
<enzotib> ah, interessante
<jeerva> enzotib, dono il mio pc alla scienza, se serve. :)
<enzotib> jeerva, e su launchpad, nelle stringhe dei vari repo elencati, c'è sempre jeerva come username?
<MIles_> chi mi risolve il problema con il puntatore???
<enzotib> jeerva, se non si fosse capito sto anche cercando di capire questi di canonical che diavolo di architettura hanno messo su
<jeerva> enzotib, sì. sia in steam che in masterpdf editor che in musique
<jimmib> ho controllato i software ci sono tutti e due
<jeerva> enzotib, fai pure. se posso aiutarti è il minimo.
<enzotib> jeerva, allora proviamo così
<jeerva> enzotib, dimmi
<enzotib> jeerva, gksu gedit /etc/apt/auth.conf
<enzotib> un attimo che controllo una cosa
<jeerva> enzotib, ho l'output del comando
<jeerva> enzotib, ti aspetto
<enzotib> jeerva, anzi chiudi un attimo
<jeerva> enzotib, l'editor di testo?
<jimmib> saluto tutti riprovo in altro momento
<enzotib> jeerva, sì, facciamoci una copia di sicurezza: sudo cp -a /etc/apt/auth.conf{,.bak}
<akis24> jimmib: stacca la stampante e ricollegala
<jeerva> enzotib, l'ho dato nel terminale. a posto così? ora?
<enzotib> jeerva, sì, riapri l'editor
<enzotib> con lo stesso comando di prima
<jeerva> enzotib, di nuovo aperto. sono pronto
<enzotib> jeerva, dei tre steam lascia solo quello con la password corrispondente a quella che abbiamo messo nell'altro file, che ha funzionato
<enzotib> jeerva, ah scusa, sono tutti e tre uguali
<enzotib> jeerva, ok, lasciane solo uno
<jeerva> enzotib, ok, fatto. ora abbiamo un solo steam, un solo pdf, un solo musique.
<enzotib> jeerva, e poi metti dappertutto il nuovo username al posto del vecchio
<jeerva> enzotib, fatto. ora abbiamo tutti e tre con lo stesso login. le password sono tutte diverse.
<enzotib> jeerva, salva chiudi, e ridai sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> jeerva, e vediamo l'output
<jeerva> enzotib, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262639/ sembra tutto ok, giusto?
<enzotib> jeerva, ok, direi che abbiamo risolto, il problema ero lo username cambiato
<enzotib> jeerva, un'ultima cosa metterei a posto
<jeerva> enzotib, santo cielo che liberazione! non so come ringraziarti. dimmi cosa mettere a posto.
<enzotib> jeerva, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list
<enzotib> jeerva, e rimuovi username:password@
<enzotib> jeerva, dovrebbe rimanere deb https://private-ppa.etc.etc…..
<jeerva> enzotib, sì, è così. salvo?
<enzotib> sì
<jeerva> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> jeerva, ultimo controllo, dopo questa modifica, rifai sudo apt-get update, e se non dà errori abbiamo finito
<enzotib> jeerva, poi magari ti scrivo una risposta sul sito, così resta a futura memoria
<jeerva> enzotib, ecco l'output del nuovo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262655/ sembra sempre tutto ok, vero? Sì, pubblica una risposta così posso pure votartela!
<enzotib> jeerva, sì, tutto ok, bene
<Pigrizio> ciao....qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Pigrizio
<ubot-it> Pigrizio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jeerva> enzotib, grazie davvero
<enzotib> figurati
<Pigrizio> hahaha...ottimo.....perdonate la banalità....
<jeerva> enzotib, ora provo a reinstallare steam e pdf. vediamo che succede. te lo faccio sapere qui o su chiedi?
<enzotib> io sono sempre qui, quindi se scrivi ti leggo
<Pigrizio> allora: io ho un portatile amd sempron con 512mb di ram.....volevo installare sopra ubuntu per resuscitarlo.....la domanda è: girerà l'ultima versione?....o mi butto su lubuntoùu o xubuntu?
<jeerva> enzotib, perfetto. allora a tra poco (ho una connessione lenta. potrebbe volerci un po').
<akis24> Pigrizio: metti lubuntu o metti piu' ram
<enzotib> ok
<Pigrizio> lo so...banale anche la domanda ma sono in quel momento di stallo che si ha subito dopo la formattazione....
<sacarde> ciao
<Pigrizio> allora vado con quello eh?.......mmmm come immaginavo.....
<sacarde> se sto'usando il comando: do-release-upgrade
<akis24> Pigrizio:  si
<sacarde> mi crea un log?
<Miles_> salve potete aiutarmi per cortesia?
<Pigrizio> ho scoperto oggi la chat...ringrazio immensamente....per quanto fosse un banale "si" mi ha risolto la giornata.......thanks
<akis24> Miles_: se non ottieni risposta  è solo se nessuno puo' risponderti al momento almeno
<Pigrizio> lo terrò a mente.....buon proseguimento....alla prossima
<akis24> sacarde: avanzi di versione  il log lo troverai comunque /var/log/sys.log
<Chertan> ripropongo la domanda: ho un problema con un vps su cui ho ubuntu aggiornato a saucy... sul vps ci sta girando un bot, idlerpg, che salva i dati di gioco in semplici file di testo, tali dati poi dovrebbero essere utilizzati anche dal relativo sito, che gira su apache2 con php5, solo che sembra non leggerli... può essere che sia un semplice problema di permessi? o cos'altro può essere?
<Miles_> ho un problema con il puntatore del mouse, nella versione 13.10 va a scatti come se stesse caricando qualcosa... effetto flash
<Miles_> come posso risolvere?
<akis24> Miles_:  che pc ? che scheda video hai ?
<Miles_> è un asus notebook, scheda video nvidia geforce gt540m 1 gb
<akis24> Miles_:  hai installato driver video ?
<Miles_> no dove li trovo?
<akis24> Miles_: impostazioni del sistema >  software e aggiornamenti  nella finestra che si apre seleziona driver aggiuntivi
<akis24> Miles_:  usa quello che alla fine riporta  " proprietario testato " cosi vai sul sicuro
<Miles_> mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<akis24> Miles_:  il mouse va' sempre a scatti oppure dopo qualche tempo ?
<Miles_> da quando ho intallato il sistema
<akis24> Miles_: posso solo consigliarti di installare Unity-Tweak-Tool e dentro troverai una voce per provare a configurare lo scorrimento del mouse
<Miles_> se non riesco a risolvere che faccio?
<akis24> Miles_:  hai provato prima la live dal disco andava bene da li ?
<akis24> Miles_: magari trovi qualcuno che ne sappia piu' di me in canale e se legge ti aiuta
<Miles_> non ho provato live, tempo fa avevo la versione 13.04 poi sono passato a windows e adesso sono tornato su ubuntu
<akis24> Miles_:  magari riescono a farti installare  i driver video  e di solito si risolve
<akis24> Miles_:  è buona norma provare prima sempre da live per vedere se tutto va bene
<Miles_> non lo sapevo...
<akis24> si impara sempre Miles_  :)
<Miles_> vi rigrazio per l'aiutio!
<akis24> di nulla
<jeerva> enzotib, posso confermarti che è tutto ok! Ancora mille grazie.
<tony87> ciao
<tony87> ciao
<tony87> volevo chiedere
<tony87> se per installare kubuntu
<tony87> si deve seguire
<tony87> qualcosa di particolare
<Franck72> Ubuntu è compatibile con la scheda video nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1 perchè nn mi funziona SOS ???
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono dal grub rescue, avendo come partizione ubuntu hd0,6, questa non corrisponde poi a sda7?
<jester-> thebestneo: mi pare di si
<thebestneo> jester-, eh poi non me la trova :-( non riesco neanche a fare andare la live
<jester-> ma non ricordo se avevano combiato cominciandi da 1
<jester-> thebestneo: che centra la live
<thebestneo> jester-, quindi sarebbe? sda6?
<jester-> thebestneo: la live nel menu ha anche fare boot da prima partizione
<thebestneo> jester-, che se mi andasse la live potrei riparare grub da li
<jester-> thebestneo: cosa stai cercando di fare
<thebestneo> jester-, pc di un amico, non gli parte più niente va nel grub rescue e sto provando a far partire manualmente ubuntu per riparare grub
<jester-> thebestneo: che stringhe dai
<thebestneo> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263137/
<jester-> the / sta in sda7?
<thebestneo> jester-, eh non lo so, sta in hd0,6 e avevo capito che lo mappasse in sda7
<thebestneo> ma evidentemente non è cosi
<Franck72> Jester , ciao , forse tu puoi aiutarmi ho installato ubunto ultima versione ma penso ci sia una incompatibilità con la scheda video nvidia Quadro NVS 290 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM v .1.1
<jester-> thebestneo: /vmlinuz  è sbagliato è /.vmlinuz e .initsticass
<thebestneo> jester-, ok correggo, sda7 invece lo lascio?
<jester-> Franck72: che driver hai installato
<jester-> thebestneo: si
<thebestneo> jester-, con il punto mi da file not fount
<jester-> thebestneo: a memoria ci dovrebbe pure comando find
<jester-> ha il . visto che sono nascosti
<thebestneo> jester-, unknown command 'find'
<jester-> ptova hd0,7
<thebestneo> jester-, hd0,6
<thebestneo> jester-, ubuntu è su quello
<jester-> se non trova i file è sbagliato
<thebestneo> jeerva, prima senza il punto non mi dava errore, cmq provo con altre partizioni
<jester-> o hd.o6 o sda7
<jester-> thebestneo: hai ragione non hanno il punto
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, in sda7 lo trova senza punto
<Franck72> jester, hoinstallato ubuntu 13.10 desktop i386
<jester-> Franck72: eh ma il driver video nvidia lo hai installato da driver aggiuntivi?
<enzotib> jeerva: bene
<Franck72> Jester, no... come faccio a farlo se nn mi parte ubuntu
<delfino1983> Buongiorno
<delfino1983> popolo
<delfino1983> :D
<jester-> Franck72: e dove si ferma
<delfino1983> io ho un problema con ubuntu touch
<jester-> Franck72: ma un pc con una quadro ha cpu 386?
<Franck72> Jester ... praticamente nn parte carica il desk ma poi la schermata viene tutto blu o a quadrettoni e nn mi da la possibilità di operare. Ma non doveva trovare i driver da solo???
<delfino1983> non mi riconosce un comando ovvero seguendo questa guida l'ultimo comando mi dice che e inesistente  Desktop setup  The following steps are required on your desktop system in order to flash and communicate with the device. Setup the Ubuntu for phones tools PPA  The PPA has the tools and dependencies to support 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10. Add the Ubuntu for phones PPA by adding the following custom source list entry to yo
<jester-> Franck72: usa quelli open, i non open sono peccato
<ExPBoy> ehh i ppa....
<jester-> quasi mortale
<Franck72> Jester non lo so se ha la cpu 386 , se pensi disinstallando e caricando una verisone più vecchia si risolva il problema lo faccio
<delfino1983>   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools  Then do the following:  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<ExPBoy> delfino1983, ma parli di un cellulare?
<delfino1983> si
<thebestneo> jester-, sono di nuovo in una shell (initramfs), posso fare qualcosa da qui?
<Franck72> jester ,che vuol dire usa quelli open ??? che è una versione ubuntu
<ExPBoy> delfino1983, non so  se sei nel canale giusto
<jester-> thebestneo: secondo me fai prima a rifare dvd o usb e a ripristinare il sistema
<delfino1983> ExPBoy e dove si fa supporto x il touch!?
<ExPBoy> delfino1983, non lo so
<delfino1983> ok
<delfino1983> cmq grazie
<ExPBoy> di niente
<ExPBoy> Franck72, è la prima volta che usi ubuntu?
<Franck72> jester , installo alla 12.4.3. lts???
<Franck72> ExPBoy , si vede????
<ExPBoy> io chiedo
<jester-> Franck72: no la 13.10
<jester-> Franck72: le giovani sono sempre meglio delle vecchie
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> Franck72: che cpu hai
<Franck72> Jester da dove lo vedo il tipo di cpu??
<jester-> Franck72: da cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> Franck72: e la scheda da lspci | grep -i vga
<Franck72> jester da pannello controlloo  sistema leggo : Intel core 2 quad cpu q8200 2,33 ghz
<ExPBoy> jester-, Franck72 è in windows
<Franck72> Sono in Win perchè ubunto nn mi parte , ma ormai ho patto l'installazione e la rtizionedl disco
<jester-> winz in accessori ha qualcosa per vedere come sei stato fregato
<Franck72> Jester, secondo te ricaricando sulla usb il nuovo driver ubunto 13.10 dopo aver disinstallato può risolvere il problema ???  ma la scheda video è compatibile con il 386??
<Franck72> Jester-, secondo te ricaricando sulla usb il nuovo driver ubunto 13.10 dopo aver disinstallato può risolvere il problema ???  ma la scheda video è compatibile con il 386??
<jester-> Franck72: sulla live non carichi nessun driver
<jester-> Franck72: ma la live parte?
<Franck72> scusa Jester, ma cosa è la Live ??? troppo complicato
<ExPBoy> fradeve, come hai installato ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> ops Franck72
<Franck72> se per live inendi il disco di avvio si
<ExPBoy> ecco
<Franck72> sono entrato nel bios
<ExPBoy> quello che tu chiami disco di avvio è la live
<ExPBoy> e permette di provare ubuntu senza installarlo
<ExPBoy> se funziona poi lo si installa altrimenti se trova hardware non compatibile no
<Franck72> ho modificato la priorità dei boot mettendo usb , e sono riuscito a fare tutta l'installazione di ubunto. adesso quando accendo il pc mi domanda quale sistema operativo voglio lanciare. se scelgo ubunto non riesco a caricare il desk perchè la schermata è tutta blu o a quadrettoni come se ci fosse qlc problema con la scheda video.
<ExPBoy> eh
<Franck72> quindo lo doveveo installare in prova ???
<ExPBoy> lo dovevi provare senza installarlo
<ExPBoy> Franck72, se davvero vuoi imparare ad usare ubuntu ti consiglio di documentarti
<ExPBoy> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> Franck72: famo in prova
<jester-> Franck72: al menu di avvio su ubuntu pigi la lettera e
<jester-> Franck72: e= editor
<jester-> Franck72: quindi vai sulla riga dove vedi quiet splash e appena dopo aggiongi; nomodeset
<jester-> Franck72: quindi f10 o x per fare il boot
<WarOfDevil> ragazzi ho un notebook con vga intel + geforce GT710, dovrei installare xubuntu 13.10 qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se quando avvio il sistema installando i proprietari nvidia  è supportato optimus?
<hornet> ciao
<hornet> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04.3, ho un piccolo problema, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Franck72> jester ok provo , riavvio il pc e faccio la prova ...grazie
<WarOfDevil> ragazzi ho un notebook con vga intel + geforce GT710, dovrei installare xubuntu 13.10 qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se quando avvio il sistema installando i proprietari nvidia  è supportato optimus?
<jester-> WarOfDevil: a sistema avviato va in driver aggiuntivi e installa il driver consigliato
<WarOfDevil> e dici che è supportato optimus?
<jester-> WarOfDevil: bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> lo hanno appena fatto nella 13.10
<WarOfDevil> chiedevo perchè avevo letto su internet che non dovevo più installare blumbee
<jester-> WarOfDevil: appunto
<WarOfDevil> quindi fà tutto il driver nvidia proprietario giusto?
<jester-> WarOfDevil: quel pacchetto prende cio che serve e lo installa
<WarOfDevil> evvai che bello posso giocare con steam ^_^...appena finisco di scaricare la iso installo
<WarOfDevil> ho tolto windows e ora sono senza os :)
<jester-> WarOfDevil: onestamente poi non so se fa in automatico stile winz o se devi lanciare la app con l'opzione
<jester-> mai togliere winz o osx
<jester-> linux non è sostitutivo ma alternativo
<jester-> e in fatto di driver sta qualche anno indietro visto che i produttori salvo nvidia e samsung se ne fregano
<WarOfDevil> jester devo dirti la verità...questo è un nuovo notebook ed è la prima volta che ho una vga dedicata. Il primo notebook aveva solo una Hd4000 intel e funzionava perfettamente lubuntu, e per quello che serviva a me come software non ho mai avuto la necessità di windows
<jester-> WarOfDevil: il mondo va avanti
<WarOfDevil> eh si :)
<Franck72> jester, prova ok .... è partito il SO
<Franck72> ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu ora, penso che dovrò leggermi qualche guida tipo WIKI
<jester-> Franck72: se va devi modificare un file
<jester-> Franck72: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> Franck72: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Franck72> scusa jester- , sii paziente come devo fare a modificare questo file ??
<jester-> Franck72: salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> Franck72: leggi sopra
<Franck72> ma come lo trovo il file "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" scusa ma qui è tutto diverso da win
<jester-> Franck72: da terminale
<jester-> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Franck72> Jester, devo fare questo percorso Applicazioni → Accessori → Terminale ma io sul desk ho solo delle icone sulla sinistra se clicco sul simbolo ubuntu viene scritto applicazioni ma non trovo accessori ...
<Franck72> mi chiede una pw
<akis24> ciao
<checco> ciao a tutti, ho un piccolo problema ora con la 13.10  prima con la 13.04> ogni volta che installo un software dal center,mi da errore di installazione pacchetto non riuscita, nonostante lo installi,,, e un po fastidioso, sapete da dove nasce il problema_,,,
<enzotib> checco, da terminale sudo apt-get update, metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mico_> ciao a tutti
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263558/ eccolo
<Franck72> jester- , ci sono riuscito a modificare il file dopo avere recuperato la pw
<checco> poi ho notato che anche la tastiera dopo laggiornamento non coincide con la mia,,,
<Franck72> jester -  grazie  mille devo fare nient'altro
<jester-> Franck72: hai poi dato sudo update-grub ? o non sa di essere cambiato
<mico_> sono inesperto di ubuntu qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come posso fare per avere qualche dowload?
<mico_> grazie in anticipo
<mico_> tipo qualche film
<mico_> o musica
<enzotib> !tizio | checco
<ubot-it> checco: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<enzotib> uhm, sbagliato messaggio
<enzotib> !chi | checco
<ubot-it> checco: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<checco> aaa ok
<enzotib> checco, hai dei PPA che non vanno, a quanto pare
<mico_> mi rivolgo alla comunità
<enzotib> mico_, non si dà supporto ad attività illegali
<mico_> ok sorry
<checco> enzotib: e cioe?
<oize85> ciao
<enzotib> checco, aspe', guardo meglio
<Franck72> c'è una alternativa a utorrent in ubuntu ??
<jester-> Franck72: c'è gia transmission di serie
<enzotib> Franck72, milioni di alternative
<enzotib> Franck72, transmission è il default, altrimenti c'è deluge, ktorrent, e tanti altri
<Franck72> enzotib_ tipo ??? lo scarico da ubuntu software center?
<oize85> chi ma da una mano
<enzotib> !chied | oize85
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chied'
<oize85> non riesco a far partire ubuntu
<enzotib> checco, hai fatto l'avanzamento da 13.04 a 13.10?
<oize85> !chied
<mico_> vorre fare un'altra domanda,come posso utilizzare il mirc in ubuntu?
<enzotib> oize85, se non dài maggiori informazioni, nessuno potrà essere in grado di aiutarti
<checco> enzotib:  13.10 ma lo faceva anche con la .04
<oize85> uso una pen drive con il file iso
<enzotib> mico_, semplice, usa un altro programma, come per esempio xchat
<oize85> al monento del riavvio
<oize85> dice errore disco
<enzotib> checco, ti riferisci al problema dei repo?
<mico_> enzotib grazie della risposta
<checco> enzotib:  si al problema dei repo
<enzotib> checco, a me il problema sembra che quelli sono repo non ancora disponibili per saucy (cioè 13.10)
<mico_> posso prendere il prog. xchat dal software center di ubuntu?
<checco> enzotib:  aspetterò , e invece con la tastiera come faccio?
<mico_> ok trovato xchat sul software center lo sto scaricando
<checco> enzotib:  con la tastiera ho appena risolto,,,,!!!!!
<oize85> enzotib
<checco> grazie mille, enzotib
<oize85> allora puoi aiutarmi
<checco> oize85 che succede???
<checco> spiegati meglio
<sergioza> buongiorno a tutti
<mico_> ho xchat mi sa che farò un giro on line per leggere qualche guida per evitare di rompere grazie del suggerimento
<checco> oize85:  spiega meglio il tuo problema affinche qualcuno ti possa aiutare!
<mico_> non riesco ad entrare in xchat
<akis24> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !xchat | mico_
<ubot-it> mico_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<mico_> thanks
<oize85> ok
<oize85> ho scaricato ubuntu
<oize85> poi successivamente unetbootin
<oize85> quando vado nel boot
<oize85> al riavvio
<oize85> mi dice errore disco
<oize85> ?
<oize85> cosa devo fare
<oize85> checco
<oize85> hai letto
<sergioza> avrei bisogno di un aiutino...c'é qualcuno a cui posso chiedere?
<akis24> oize85:  prova a rifare la chiavetta usb con  Universal USB Installer se fai da winz e controlla md5sum della .iso
<akis24> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> !aiuto | sergioza
<ubot-it> sergioza: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<checco> oize85:  prova come ha detto akis24
<sergioza> grazie :-)
<sergioza> ho installato kubuntu 13.10 in dual boot, funziona tutto bene tranne l'audio della scheda madre asus che viene visto solo come stereo (accadeva già con kubuntu 12.10 ma non ero riuscito a risolverlo, pur seguendo varie guide). C'è un modo semplice per risolvere questa cosa? grazie in anticipo :-)
<akis24> sergioza: dacci dettagli ovvero non si sente l'audio  o altro ?
<sergioza> no l'audio si sente, ma solo stereo: il mixer vede solo i due canali anteriori
<jester-> sergioza: alsamixer
<jester-> sergioza: o meglio installa e usa pavucontrol
<akis24> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò akis24
<jester-> sergioza: e gia buona che si sente
<atreliu> ciao a tutti
<sergioza> jester...grazie per il suggerimento
<sergioza> è già buona che si sente? oh mamma :-)
<jester-> sergioza: i driver di linux sono quello che sono
<jester-> sergioza: da destro su icona volume seleziona canale principale che hai
<sergioza> fatto
<jester-> sergioza: hai piu canali?
<sergioza> dispositivi di riproduzione, "audio interno stereo analogico"
<sergioza> solo questo
<jester-> e pur paciocca in configura audio
<sergioza> la cosa "strana" è che sono piuttosto sicuro che con versioni più vecchi il problema non ci fosse
<sergioza> ops...vecchie
<sergioza> farò delle prove con pavucontrol.
<sergioza> devo andare, vi ringrazio
<michele_> salve a tutti AIUTO non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione 13.10!!!
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263951/
<cristian_c> michele_, spiega i dettagli della storia
<cristian_c> altrimenti è difficile aiutarti
<michele_> <cristian_c> in pratica avvio il gestore aggiornamenti, clicco su aggiorna, inizia a scaricare qualcosa ma poi si blocca con la schermata che ho postato su pastebin
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263951/
<cristian_c> michele_, hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> o repo esterni
<michele_> in che senso?
<michele_> si si
<michele_> gli ho disattivati però
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> michele_, va, posta il sources.list
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<michele_> ok
<michele_> <cristian_c> com'è esattamente il comando?
<cristian_c> michele_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<michele_> cristian
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263995/
<nanaep7> Giorno, Non riesco a riavviare il pc, sono su windows 8 e se provo a riavviare non appare grub ma parte subito windows
<cristian_c> michele_, # deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<cristian_c> michele_, forse gli da fastidio questo
<cristian_c> michele_, ed  è sconsigliato aggiungere repo di debian al sources.list di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<michele_> <cristian_c>, lo devo eliminare?
<cristian_c> michele_, sì, da Software e Aggiornamenti
<michele_> provo
<cristian_c> nanaep7, spiega i dettagli della storia
<nanaep7> ok, ho comprato un pc asus con win8 che ha una funzione per cui arrestando il sistema questo in realtà va in stand-by, per installare ubuntu ho riavviato il pc. Ora però anche sia che spengo che se riavvio il pc questo va in standby e quindi non riesco ad vedere il bootloader. Non riesco neanche a aprire il bios
<nanaep7> tutto questo dopo aver installato un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> nanaep7, l'ibernazione
<michele_> cristian_c, nulla di fatto
<nanaep7> si immagino sia quella ma non riesco a disattivarla
<nanaep7> penso sia colpa dell'instan-on di asus
<cristian_c> nanaep7, prova a disattivare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> nanaep7, fallo da windows
<cristian_c> michele_, ok, forse ho capito
<ScardracS> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> michele_, leggo che hanno risolto purgando i ppa
<ScardracS> mi son perso qualcosa?
<nanaep7> provo a cercare nell pannello di controllo
<cristian_c> nanaep7, sì, credo che la chiave sia quella :)
<michele_> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> michele_, sai come si purgano?
<michele_> no cristian
<cristian_c> michele_, con ppa-purge
<michele_> superutente cristian?
<ScardracS> ubuntu touch install in progress :D
<cristian_c> michele_, non ricordo
<cristian_c> anche perché io non uso i ppa
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> non sono solito aggiungere ppa, soprautto quelli che creano casini
<cristian_c> X
<cristian_c> *XD
<cristian_c> ScardracS, ok, ma non è il canale adatto per parlarne, credo
<cristian_c> ScardracS, in effetti, andrebbe chiesto agli admin, ma credo di no, altrimenti ci sarebbe il link nel topic
<michele_> cristian-c, ho dato sudo ppa-purge ma non va
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> michele_, devi scoprire come si usa
<michele_> ok ti rigrazio
<cristian_c> michele_, o tramite il man oppur googlando
<cristian_c> *oppure
<ScardracS> cristian_c: non penso che abbiano ancora fatto il canale per ubuntu touch
<cristian_c> michele_, purtroppo, non posso linkare guide esterne in questo chan
<cristian_c> ScardracS, in realtà, c'è
<cristian_c> :)
<ScardracS> dove?
<cristian_c>  /join #ubuntu-touch
<ScardracS> dico per il canale italiano
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ScardracS, non serve
<cristian_c> ScardracS, non ci sono utenti XD
<ScardracS> ci sono io loool
<cristian_c> lol
<ScardracS> ci sarei*
<cristian_c> ScardracS, eh, troppo poco
<ScardracS> c'è #ubuntu-it-party che è ancora attivo ma la gente non risponde
<cristian_c> ScardracS, ma penso che dovresti domandare a qualche op, ma sono sicuro di no, che non sia supportato in questo chan, altrimenti avrebbero aggiunto il link al download nel topic
<cristian_c> ScardracS, allora domanda in #ubuntu-touch
<ScardracS> ok
<ScardracS> allora torno a parlare di ubuntu 13.10 ;)
<cristian_c> ScardracS, ripeto, domanda a un op, ma credo ti risponderà che non è ufficiale
<cristian_c> in questo chan
<ScardracS> adesso lo domando
<cristian_c> ok
<ScardracS_> ho scritto http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-touch-it e mi è uscita una chat dove ci sono solo io
<lupetto> sera
<thezanzo> Qualcuno se ne intende di Ubuntu One?
<cristian_c> ScardracS_, non è così che funziona
<cristian_c> XD
<ScardracS_> uffa D:
<lupetto> vorrei creare un collegamento sulla scrivania alla dash di ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> lupetto, un lanciatore
<cristian_c> lupetto, ma a cosa serve?
<lupetto> si
<cristian_c> dato che c'è già l'icona in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> XD
<lupetto> a mia moglie non piace la barra laterale a sx
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lupetto, eh, non si può togliere
<cristian_c> XD
<lupetto> lo nascosta
<cristian_c> lol
<lupetto> ma vuole il collegamento sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> lupetto, comunque, creare un lanciatore non è difficile
<lupetto> si lo so
<cristian_c> lupetto, ma sia sicuri che gli piace unity?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *siam
<lupetto> ma con la dash non sono riusito a farla
<ScardracS_> ma qualcuno che ha fatto il flash di ubuntu touch sa + o - quanto ci mette??
<ScardracS_> ok ha finito ora
<pepigno75> dal 20 marzo che uso ubuntu come sistema principale... e di lavoro... sono soddisfatto anche se su qualcosa deve ancora migliorare
<cristian_c> lupetto, non è il caso di cambiare ambiente grafico, invece di usare unity?
<cristian_c> XD
<ScardracS_> gnome o xfce
<cristian_c> lupetto, dato che non piacciono le caratteristiche principali di unity
<cristian_c> XD
<thezanzo> Si può sapere perchè devi mettere "XD" dopo ogni frase?
<cristian_c> !chat ScardracS_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ScardracS_'
<lupetto> ma si puo?
<cristian_c> !chat | ScardracS_
<ubot-it> ScardracS_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lupetto, ?
<lupetto> creare collegamento?
<cristian_c> lupetto, sì, come ho spiegato, non è difficile
<ScardracS_> ok
<Matt_91> lupetto: trascini e rilasci
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non sapevo Xd
<pepigno75> ancora ho il problrma della notification icon di dropbox.... mi servirebbe tanto uffa
<Matt_91> lupetto: ma se per la moglie è troppo gossa la barra potresti posvare a assottigliarla
<cristian_c> pepigno75, quale problema?
<lupetto> fatto matt
<Matt_91> lupetto: ma non gli piace comunque?
<pepigno75> cristian_c, non vedo l' icona di dropbox in alto a destra
<cristian_c> pepigno75, da quando si verifica il problema?
<cristian_c> pepigno75, hai provato a lanciare dropbox?
<pepigno75> appena istallato Ubuntu
<cristian_c> pepigno75, hai provato a lanciare dropbox?
<pepigno75> si fatto
<pepigno75> dropbox funziona
<pepigno75> mi fa il sync nella cartella
<pepigno75> l'ho installato da ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> pepigno75, sulla 13.04 fungeva?
<Matt_91> pepigno75: purgalo e prova a installare la varsione che c'è sul sito
<lupetto> Matt 91 quella icona non si puo trascinare è la prima in alto
<lupetto> con simbolo ubuntu
<Matt_91> lupetto: ma vorresti fare un l'anciatore che mostri la barra?
<lupetto> si
<pepigno75> sulla 13.04 fungeva
<lupetto> su scrivania
<pepigno75> Matt_91, l' avevo già fatto e dava lo stesso problema
<Matt_91> lupetto: non credo si possa fare, al massimo puoi nasconderla e come sposti il mouse a sinistra ricompare
<pepigno75> posso ritentare a purgarlo e rimetterlo
<lupetto> ok ce lo gia cosi
<Matt_91> lupetto: se non piace unity usa lxde oppure kde
<cristian_c> lupetto, ma ti manca il comando?
<Matt_91> pepigno75: versione di ubuntu?
<luis__> buonasera a tutti
<luis__> ragazzi ho un problema di accesso ad un hd
<luis__> mi esce questo messaggio di errore
<luis__> Errore nell'aprire la directory "/media/luigi/Dati2/lost+found": Permesso negato
<luis__> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<luis__> grazie!
<Matt_91> luis__: solo a quella direcotry?
<luis__> in realtà è l'unica presente
<luis__> perchè ho formattato l'hd
<luis__> e ho solo quella directory
<luis__> ma
<luis__> non posso fare preticaente nulla
<Matt_91> luis__: credo sia normale non poter accedere a lost found come utente normale, ma solo da root
<Matt_91> !invio | luis__
<ubot-it> luis__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> luis__, controlla i gruppi e i permessi di quella cartella
<luis__> non so come si fà
<Matt_91> luis__: da terminale dai: ls -l /media/luigi/
<Matt_91> luis__: e poi: ls -l /media/luigi/Dati2/
<Matt_91> !paste | luis__ e metti tutto su paste:
<ubot-it> luis__ e metti tutto su paste:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis__> ok procedo
<Matt_91> comunque luis__ è normale non poter accedere a lost+found come ripeto
<Matt_91> luis__: il resto del disco funziona correttamente? leggi e scrivi?
<cristian_c> luis__, fai come suggerito
<pitzalone> ciao ragazzi. ho una tastiera che come l'attacco, funziona bene e poi alcuni tasti non funzionano +. cosa posso fare?
<luis__> l resto del disco non funziona non mi fa copiare nessun dato
<pepigno75> Matt_91, scusami.. ho la 13.10
<Userbuntu> salve a tutti.....ho appena installata Ubuntu affiancandolo a Windows....vorrei sapere come modificare l'ordine e il tempo di avvio del Boot Loader.....KI MI AIUTA??
<luis__> non posso ne leggere ne scrivere
<luis__> l'intero disco
<pepigno75> nella 13.04 funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> pitzalone, su quale release?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, su quale os?
<Matt_91> pepigno75: cerca su internet se qualcuno ha il tio stesso problema... è troppo recente 13.10  XD
<Userbuntu> Help me please....
<pitzalone> cristian_c: ubuntu. 12.10
<cristian_c> Userbuntu, sul wiki ci sono delle guide relative a grub
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264237/
<Userbuntu> mi passi il link per favore?
<luis__> questo è il risultato
<cristian_c> pepigno75, aspetta
<cristian_c> pepigno75, penso di aver capito forse
<cristian_c> pepigno75, probabilmente, la vecchia versione di dropbox non è ottimizzata per la 13.10
<cristian_c> occorre aspettare che venga supportata, penso
<pepigno75> ah può essere
<Userbuntu> cristian_c puoi aiutarmi?
<pepigno75> magari trovo una beta
<pepigno75> vado nel forum di dropbox
<cristian_c> luis__, ma hai digitato i comandi?
<cristian_c> luis__, ok, ho visto, ora guardo
<cristian_c> *ci do un'occhiata
<cristian_c> pitzalone, solo su ubuntu?
<Userbuntu> chi mi aiuto con il Bootloader di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !grub | Userbuntu
<ubot-it> Userbuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pitzalone> cristian_c: anche win
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ok, e allora cosa c'entra l'os?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, perché lo domandi qui? XD
<checco> ciao a tutti, prima sperimentavo un aggiunta di ram , anzi un cambio di ram al mio pc portatile, e mettendo in tot 4 giga di ram non si avvia ubuntu e mi da una schermata nera,
<cristian_c> pepigno75, vediamo se c'è una soluzione, anche temporanea
<cristian_c> checco, solo ubuntu non si avvia?
<luis__> grazie cristian_c
<checco> la capacità della scheda madre risulta 4 giga e in questo momento ne ho 3, volevo portarle a 4,,
<checco> luis__: ho solo ubuntu nel mio pc
<checco> cristian_c:  ho solo ubuntu nel mio pc
<Matt_91> checco: dubito che sia un problema di ubuntu
<cristian_c> checco, non è che l'hai montata male?
<checco> Matt_91:  anche io lo penso
<Matt_91> checco: tieni anche presente che se non hai la versione a 64bit avere 4 GB è inutile
<cristian_c> checco, ed  una ram compatibile con la tua scheda madre?
<cristian_c> XD
<Matt_91> checco: suona il pc percaso? fa dei beeep?
<cristian_c> checco, portatile o dekstop?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: ma io uso ubuntu
<checco> si praticamente la ram che voglio montarci è uguale a una gia montata
<pepigno75> cristian_c, ok anche se non è urgente... era comoda
<pepigno75> l' icona
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ok, ma se il problema si verifica su qualsiasi sistema, dubito che sia colpa di ubuntu
<checco> ho ubuntu 64bit
<cristian_c> XD
<checco> Matt_91:  non suona il pc e non fa beep
<Matt_91> checco: ok, strano...
<Matt_91> checco: non vedia asoultamente nulla?
<checco> Matt_91:  è un pc portatile hp550
<cristian_c> checco, qual è la ram massima supportata dal pc?
<cristian_c> checco, non accedi neanche al bios?
<pepigno75> cristian_c, qui sembra esserci una soluzione http://askubuntu.com/questions/358913/no-dropbox-icon-in-ubuntu-13-10
<checco> da un comando che non ricordo da terminale supporta 4giga
<pepigno75> ho messo il link perchè è un link "ubuntu" :)
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ci do un'occhiata
<cristian_c> :)
<pepigno75> intanto faccio logout
<Matt_91> checco: contatta HP e chiedigli
<checco> cristian_c:  accedo al bios , faccio login e poi mi appare schermata nera e a volte uno striscio strano
<checco> si si,,,,
<Matt_91> checco: calcola che il tipo di ram e la frequenza devono essere uguali o supportate
<cristian_c> checco, è scritto nella scheda tecnica la ram max
<cristian_c> supportata
<checco> Matt_91:  ho un banco di ram montato che è uguale a quello che voglio metterci al posto di unaltra che e da 1 giga
<pepigno75> cristian_c, funzica :)
<cristian_c> checco, controlla che sia riconosciuta la nuova ram nel bios
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ottimo, hai risolto il problema da solo
<cristian_c> :)
<checco> cristian_c:  nel bios quando è montata risulta
<checco> è incredibile
<Matt_91> checco: non è detto che il 2° shlot supporti i 3GB :D
<pepigno75> cristian_c, avrei un altro piccolo provblema ma non fa nulla
<cristian_c> Matt_91, però il bios gliela vede e riconosce
<pepigno75> nel secondo monitor vedo un secondo pannello Unity...
<pepigno75> e anche con unity tweak non riesco a toglierlo
<checco> Matt_91:  allora ho due slot, uno con 2 giga e laltro con 1 giga,
<cristian_c> pepigno75, ah, il doppio launcher
<cristian_c> pepigno75, che modalità multi-monitor hai scelto?
<pepigno75> non ho scelto ha fatto tutto da solo
<cristian_c> checco, tu hai tolto quella da 1 GB e hai messo quella da 2 GB?
<checco> il banco da 1 giga volgio toglierlo e metterci uno da 2 giga,, ed e uguale a quello gia montato
<cristian_c> pepigno75, devi selezionarla tu
<cristian_c> :P
<checco> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> checco, prova a fare un memtest da live
<pepigno75> azz cristian_c son proprio un "cretino"... nell' impostazione del monitor c'era la voce.. per averne solo uno
<cristian_c> pepigno75, eh
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> mmm da cosa dovrebbe dipendere questo permesso negato all'hdd
<luis__> ??
<cristian_c> pepigno75, l'importante è risolvere
<cristian_c> luis__, un attimo
<cristian_c> :D
<checco> cristian_c:  col memory test cosa si fa in realtà?
<luis__> ok :D
<cristian_c> checco, non saprei, ma dovrebbe fare un controllo della ram
<cristian_c> checco, vedi un po' cosa ti dice :D
<checco> Matt_91:  ram supportata , anche dal risultato di un comando che v vorrei postare ,,, mi date il link di pastebin
<checco> ?
<checco> grazie cmq cristian_c  !!!!!
<cristian_c> checco, non saprei, io proverei prima con un memtest, poi si vede
<checco> ok
<cristian_c> luis__, mi sono perso il link al paste
<cristian_c> ora lo cerco
<luis__> aspetta
<pepigno75> cristian_c, prossima settimana proviamo Ubuntu Touch
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264237/
<luis__> eccolo
<cristian_c> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 ott 18 22:28 lost+found
<cristian_c> luis__, lost+found può essere aperta solo da root
<luis__> ok
<cristian_c> almeno così risulta
<cristian_c> luis__, root è il proprietario della cartella
<cristian_c> luis__, però hai sbagliato
<luis__> cosa ho combinato?
<cristian_c> luis__, avresti dovuto copiare soltanto la tua home, non anche lost+found che la conteneva
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, però magari è così è più sicuro
<cristian_c> nel senso che nessuno tranne te vi può accedere
<cristian_c> ovviamente , loggandosi da root
<cristian_c> ma sono punti di vista
<cristian_c> *oppure aprendo da root, senza loggarsi XD
<luis__> ok non so loggarmi da root XD
<cristian_c> meglio non loggare
<luis__> ok
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, cosa devi fare in particolare?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> in questa cartella
<luis__> in realtà non mi interessa la cartella
<luis__> mi interessa l'intero hdd
<luis__> perchè non posso ne scrivere ne leggere
<luis__> su quell hdd
<luis__> però sono riuscito a farci un area di swap
<luis__> però ti confesso che ho il dubbio se funziona o no dato che non posso fare nessuna operazione su quell hdd
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, vuoi copiare il contenuto dell'hdd esterno sul tuo hdd interno?
<luis__> no no proprio sfruttarlo
<cristian_c> luis__, quindi lasciarci i dati
<cristian_c> luis__, allora ti consiglio di fare una cosa
<luis__> esatto
<cristian_c> in realtà, è soltanto un suggerimento, ma puoi fare come preferisci
<cristian_c> luis__, a te serve un disco dati, giusto?
<luis__> si perfetto!
<cristian_c> luis__, ok, allora fai una copia di backup  del contenuto di lost+found
<cristian_c> e la salvi sull'hdd interno
<cristian_c> luis__, poi, riformatti il disco in ntfs
<cristian_c> luis__, e quindi ci rimetti il contenuto di lost+found
<cristian_c> luis__, in questo modo, puoi accedere ai dati anche su windows
<cristian_c> luis__, mentre ora windows non vede la partizione ext4
<cristian_c> XD
<luis__> ok ok ma non è un dispositivo mobile XD
<cristian_c> luis__, lol
<cristian_c> luis__, e come l'hai montato?
<luis__> è un hdd interno che lubuntu
<luis__> ha trovato
<luis__> io mi sono lmitato a premere il "tastino play"
<luis__> e ho visto il contenuto lost+found
<tricklinux> Salve a tutto il canale.
<luis__> allora ho formattato l'hdd
<luis__> e ho creato un area di swap
<cristian_c> luis__, ok, puoi fare comunque la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> luis__, quindi, non c'è windows su quel pc?
<luis__> noo assolutamente
<cristian_c> luis__, beh, se ti da semplicemente fastidio quel lost+found
<luis__> no ma non mi da fastidio
<cristian_c> luis__, puoi fare il backup, cancellare lost+found e copiare nuovamente il contenuto di lost+found
<cristian_c> luis__, così ti sbarazzi del problema
<tricklinux> ho un problema con l'espulsione di un pen-drive,al momento della esplulzione mi dà errore e mi danneggia il file system della pennetta(verificato su lubuntu 13.04),chi mi saprebbe dare una mano a risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> luis__, beh, però non puoi accedervi normalmente
<cristian_c> tricklinux, come la espelli?
<luis__> eh già non ho alcun accesso all'hdd
<cristian_c> luis__, appunto, allora fai come ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> luis__, accertati di aver fatto il backup, prima
<cristian_c> XD
<tricklinux> andando in dischi e premendo il tasto di esplulsione
<luis__> vabbè  tanto è vuoto
<cristian_c> luis__, per fare il backup basta che copi lost+found da riga di comando
<cristian_c> luis__, lol
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, cioè, non vi è niente dentro lost+found?
<cristian_c> tricklinux, e da file manager?
<luis__> ok mi limiterò a formattarlo in ntfs
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, ma se non usi windows , non ti serve formattarlo
<cristian_c> XD
<tricklinux> no
<cristian_c> tricklinux, ?
<luis__> eh infatti nn uso win
<luis__> ma il mio problema è accedere all'hdd
<luis__> mi da permesso negato su tutti i fronte
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, sì, ma ntfs non ti serve in questo caso
<cristian_c> luis__, devifare il backup da terminale
<luis__> ok come si fà il backup da terminale?
<luis__> Xd
<luis__> XD
<tricklinux> andando su start di lubuntu>accessori>dischi,seleziono il device e premo il tasto di espulzione
<cristian_c> luis__, ora ti dico
<luis__> ok
<cristian_c> tricklinux, io parlavo del file manager
<tricklinux> a si,no non lo faccio dal file manager.
<luis__> per ora l'ho smontato credo che sia il minimo?
<cristian_c> luis__, sudo cp  -r /media/luigi/Dati2/lost+found ~/Scaricati/
<cristian_c> luis__, rimontalo
<luis__> ok
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> luis__, ho sbagliato comando
<cristian_c> correggo
<cristian_c> no, è giusto
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> ok nel frattempo ho rimontato
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> tricklinux, prova da file manager
<tricklinux> ok un attimo che provo sul pc linux, io ora mi trovo su un ambiente grafico Windows
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luis__, digitato?
<luis__> no
<cristian_c> lol
<luis__> :D
<tricklinux> ok grazie problema risolto, espelle correttamente il supporto e non mi danneggia più il file-system.
<cristian_c> eh
<luis__> wow non è successo nulla
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, controlla in Scaricati
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> lol
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> c'è?
<luis__> ahahaha c'è la cartella lost+found!!!!!!
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> eh
<luis__> ma dai!!
<luis__> non riesco a smuovere nulla da quell'hdd
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, ora digita: sudo ls -l ~/Scaricati/lost+found/
<luis__> è uscito totale 0
<cristian_c> luis__, posta tutto
<luis__> past!
<cristian_c> luis__, controlla anche le proprietà della cartella
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis__> lost+found permessi/proprietario root /gruppo root
<luis__> XD
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264509/
<luis__> questo invece è il risultato dei due comandi precedenti
<luis__> c'è un fatto
<luis__> la stessa cartella
<luis__> in scaricati è di 4,0 kib
<cristian_c> luis__, ok, allora cancellala con il comando:
<luis__> mentre nell'hdd è di 16,o kib
<cristian_c> luis__, sudo rmdir ~/Scaricati/lost+found
<cristian_c> luis__, ah, ok, quindi non c'è niente?
<cristian_c> nell'hard disk
<luis__> si niente
<cristian_c> luis__, allora, cancella anche la cartella lost+found presente nell'hard disk
<cristian_c> quella originale
<luis__> ora ho fatto la "magia" e ho cancellato lost+found da scaricati lol
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, sudo rmdir /media/luigi/Dati2
<cristian_c> luis__, dato che non c'è nulla
<cristian_c> XD
<luis__> XD ok
<luis__> mi è uscito un messaggio di erroe
<luis__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264550/
<luis__> mi dice risorsa occupata
<Matt_91> luis__: hai le idee parecchio confuse!
<Matt_91> luis__: quello è un disco, non lo puoi eleiminare, al massimo smontare!
<luis__> mmm ma come faccio a usarlo come un disco normale
<luis__> non ho il minimo accesso posso solo "vederlo"
<luis__> anche se sono riuscito a formattarlo e fare due partizioni
<Matt_91> luis__: hai dato i comandi che ti ho tetto 2h fa?
<luis__> si li ho dati
<luis__> e ho postato anche i risultati!
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264237/ questi sono i risultati dei due comandi
<Matt_91> luis__: puoi leggere e scrivere
<Matt_91> luis__: lost found è un cartella che non puoi usare, ma il disco si
<luis__> ok ma in che modo?
<luis__> perchè se provo a fare il semplice copia incolla
<luis__> non ho il permesso
<luis__> tu dici da terminale?
<luis__> o comunque come faccio a cambiare i permessi?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> luis__, ho capito
<cristian_c> luis__, risorsa occupata perché hai altre cose aperte
<luis__> ok ok
<luis__> avevo "dischi" aperto
<cristian_c> luis__, lol
<cristian_c> luis__, sudo rmdir /media/luigi/Dati2
<cristian_c> luis__, ovviamente se non hai cose all'interno
<Riccardo> Ciao, scusate c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare con la procedura per installare ubuntu in dualboot su win 8? Ho provato da pendrive e  wubi (tentativo assolutamente inutile), mentre da pendrive mi esce l'errore syslinux ecc. (premetto che ho secure boot disabled)
<luis__> no niente da fare mi dice sempre risorsa occupata
<cristian_c> luis__, hai altre cose aperte?
<cristian_c> luis__, cos'hai sul desktop?
<luis__> ho solo l'icona del browser
<luis__> sulla barra invece ho il terminale e il browser
<luis__> non lo so ma è possibile che io non riesco a scrivere sull'hdd perchè il permesso è root e dovrebbe essere "utente" ?
<He4dShOt> ciao
<luis__> cristian_c ho risolto
<luis__> !!
<luis__> riesco a leggere e scrivere sull'hdd
<luis__> ho solo problemi sul montaggio automatico Xd
<luis__> XD
<luis__> cioè quando "setto"  le opzioni di montaggio
<luis__> non mi fa montare più l'hdd
<He4dShOt> sapete come posso capire chi è che mi fa crashare youtube su chromium
<He4dShOt> ?
<He4dShOt> da quando ho aggiornato alla 13.10 non riesco a usarlo
<He4dShOt> mentre su firefox funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> luis__, come hai risolto?
<luis__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> luis__, secondo me, avevi qualcosa di aperto
<cristian_c> :P
<luis__> infatti
<luis__> XD
<cristian_c> He4dShOt, controlla la console degli errori di chromium
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264751/
<luis__> però
<luis__> nel montare con le opzioni di montaggio mi esce questo errore
<cristian_c> luis__, non riesci a montarlo dal file manager
<cristian_c> ?
<luis__> ne dal file manager e non si monta autonomamente all'avvio
<cristian_c> luis__, e prima come hai fatto?
<luis__> anche se da "dischi" ho impostato "monta all'avvio"
<luis__> da "dischi"
<luis__> sto facendo tutto da li
<cristian_c> luis__, non è così
<cristian_c> luis__, dovresti provare a montarlo dal file manager
<luis__> ok ho cercato tutte le opzioni
<luis__> ma non so come si fa
<luis__> neanche in questo caso XD
<cristian_c> luis__, è abbastanza semplice montare un disco (anche interno)
<cristian_c> luis__, apri il file manager
<luis__> ok aperto
<cristian_c> luis__, ora, posta uno screenshot
<luis__> sempre su pastebin
<luis__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> luis__, lol
<cristian_c> luis__, come fai a postare uno screenshot su pastebin?
<cristian_c> XD
<luis__> lol XD
<luis__> allora non so come fare
<luis__> XD
<luis__> devo caricare la foto su qualche ftp o roba del genre?
<cristian_c> !image | luis__
<ubot-it> luis__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luis__> ah ecco imagebin XD
<luis__> http://imagebin.org/274094
<luis__> ecco qua
<luis__> Xd
<luis__> XD
<mauro_> salve
<cristian_c> luis__, che succede se fai clic su LUIGI DISK?
<cristian_c> nella colonna sinistra
<luis__> legge un'altro disco
<luis__> che ho inserito
<luis__> nel pc
<cristian_c> luis__, ok
<cristian_c> luis__, quello di cui parlavamo
<luis__> no è dati2
<luis__> il disco incriminato
<cristian_c> luis__, credo che tu ti sia confuso
<luis__> mmm in che senso?
<cristian_c> drwx------  3 luigi luigi 4096 ott 18 22:28 Dati2
<cristian_c> drwx------ 21 luigi luigi 8192 ott 19 16:39 LUIGI DISK
<cristian_c> luis__, quindi forse ho capito
<cristian_c> luis__, Dati2 non era una cartella
<cristian_c> ma un disco
<cristian_c> ecco perché ottenevi errori
<luis__> si era un disco
<cristian_c> luis__, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> luis__, quanto è grande il disco?
<luis__> bhè è intero è 4 gb ma bisogna togliere 1,5 gb di swap e resta 2,5 gb
<luis__> è minuscolo in realtà
<cristian_c> luis__, minidisco
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> luis__, ma dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> disco medievale?
<cristian_c> XD
<luis__> ahaha no no è un netbook si tratta di un ssd
<luis__> di prima genrazione
<luis__> si è medievale
<luis__> pero proprio per questo non mi posso permettere spazi inutilizzati XD
<cristian_c> luis__, capisco
<cristian_c> e stavo iniziando a pensare proprio a questo Xd
<cristian_c> luis__, comunque, pasta il risultato
<luis__> ok ok
<luis__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6265094/
<luis__> ecco il minidisco XD
<luis__> e gli altriXD
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sda: 4034 MB, 4034838528 byte
<cristian_c> luis__, questo?
<cristian_c> luis__, dov'è installato ubuntu?
<luis__> si si
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 8069 MB, 8069677056 byte
<luis__> ubuntu è installato su dev sdb
<cristian_c> luis__, e quello che riesci a montare è sdc?
<luis__> si sdc va bene sdb pure
<luis__> quello che mi da casini è sda
<luis__> cioè non si monta all'avvio
<luis__> questo è cio che vorrei fare
<cristian_c> luis__, sdb è quello che stai usando
<cristian_c> quindi è già montato altrimenti non lo useresti il sistema
<cristian_c> XD
<luis__> XD
<luis__> eh gia
<cristian_c> luis__, ok
<cristian_c> luis__, sudo mkdir /mnt/disco && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/disco
<cristian_c> prova
<luis__> ok
<laura__> che  significa  quando  sulle indormazione  di  connessioni ce s critto sicurezza  nessuna? posso  evitare  che  su  lub  12.04  possano  vedere  mio  IP?
<laura__> ki  mi  presta  un  orekkio?
<MarisaT> buonasera....
<MarisaT> ho un probllemino...ho installato Ubuntu 13 accanto a Windows 7, quindi quando accendo il Pc si avvia il Grub di Ubuntu.....adesso vorrei eliminare Ubuntu, quindi eliminare sia la partizione che il Bootloader....come devo procedere?
<MarisaT> ???
<MarisaT> c'è nessuno?
<dod> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<dod> se elimini ubuntu e il suo grub devi ripristinare mbr di windows. segui la guida apposita
<MarisaT> dod purtroppo qualche mese fa provai con Easybcd da windows..
<MarisaT> le guide dicevano di usare prima Easybcd e poi dopo di eliminare la partizione.....invece successe che dopo aver usato easybcd uscì una schermata nera che chiedeva il cd di Windows per il ripristino....
<dod> e' probabile che il cd di ripristino di windows sia necessario
<dod> ma non so dirti di piu' per due motivi. mai usato easybcd e mai ripristinato windows. tengo windows non in una partizione separata ma in un disco suo dedicato.
<A_Paternoster> Ciao :) buona sera a tutti :)
<A_Paternoster> Ciao :) buonasera a tutti :) *
<A_Paternoster> Ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa . . . per entrare a far parte del gruppo di sviluppo devo avere delle competenze specifiche ? Ad esempio conoscenza di qualche linguaggio particolare '
<A_Paternoster> ?
<simbol> ciao a tutti
<simbol> sempre che ci sia qualcuno
<A_Paternoster> Ciao :) simbol :)
<simbol> ciao
<simbol> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<simbol> spero tu mi possa dare una mano
<simbol> ho installato il nuovo ubuntu lo personalizzato , non molto, ora quando vado per spegnerlo non mi compaiono le icone grandi con spegni riavvia blocca ecc. non succede nulla
<simbol> mi sai dire perchè e come posso risolvere questa cosa?
<billboss> ciao
<A_Paternoster> Mhn  . . . purtroppo non ti posso aiutare . . .  non mi è mai capitato a me .. . se puoi posso aiutarerti a cercare una soluzione . . . simbol
<A_Paternoster> vuoi*
<A_Paternoster> aiutarti*
<laura__> help  me
<laura__> sono  sulla  live  di  lub 12.04  non  sento  audio  cosa posso  fare?
<simbol> ho lasciato anche un messaggio nel sito del Majorana , speriamo qualcuno mi dii una mano
<laura__> ma  qui son  tutti  a dormire  eeeeeiiiiii
<mibofra> laura__, ahaha è l'ora xD
<simbol> idem
<luke_> Buonasera scusatemi ho premuto control alt f1 e adesso non riesco a tornare al desktop....come posso fare?
<luke_> vi prego aiutatemi
<IppatsuManLive> 'sera a tutti. Ho lo stesso identicissimo problema descritto qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361495/kubuntu-13-10-wifi-doesnt-work-dhcp-timeout/361998 : il client DHCP non è felice del fatto che usi il WiFi. Qualche suggerimento su come individuare il problema?
<Versilia> buonasera
<Versilia> ovviamente la nuova 13.10 non mi va
<Versilia> c'è qualcuno sveglio
<fratrifino> ciso
<fratrifino> ciao
<fratrifino> ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester1-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Versilia> installato ubuntu 13.10: problemi con la scheda grafica: alcuni tasti del luncher non si vedono, non sivede per nulla la barra dei menu. non riesco ad accedere al ter perchè quando uso il luncher dopo un po' sparisce e non torna più
<Versilia> ubot-it: comunque dire buonasera c'è qualcuno prima di fare la domanda tecnica non mi pare sbagliato
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester1-> Versilia: una cosa per volta, hai installato nuovo o avanzato
<Versilia> jester1-: avanzato sorry
<jester1-> Versilia: che problemi con la scheda e che scheda hai
<Versilia> jester1-: ibrida: intel più radeon hd 6470m
<jester1-> Versilia: per nvidia + intel c'è il driver per ati non so ma segui
<jester1-> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Versilia> jester1-:  scusa ma se funzionava prima perchè con l'avanzamento e' andata a puttane?
<jester1-> Versilia: con la doppia scheda non ha mai funzato a dovere
<Versilia> jester1-: come accedo al menu dei dirver visto che non mi va quasi nulla?
<jester1-> Versilia: riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<Versilia> jester1-:  no perche premo il tasto windows e il luncher scompare...
<Versilia> jester1-: c'è una combinazione di tasti?
<jester1-> Versilia: control-alt-t
<jester1-> mi pare
<Versilia> jester1-: ok. quindi dal terminale come si apre l menu dei driver? ho problemi sia di video sia di wifi
<jester1-> Versilia: sudo jockey-gtk
<Versilia> jester1-: e poi vado avanti da terminale o si apre in modalità grafica? sennò mi devi aiutare
<jester1-> Versilia: wifi broadcom?
<jester1-> Versilia: vai avanti
<Versilia> jester1-: ora sono su windows, mi segno le cose e poi metto su linux, non posso fare diversamente. la wifi è Qualcomm Atheros
<jester1-> mi sa che ti è venuto avanzamento farlocco
<jester1-> Versilia: boot da ripristino
<jester1-> al menu vai abiliti la rete e poi vai in root
<jester1-> dai quasto comandi in sequenza
<jester1-> dpkg --configure -a
<jester1-> apt-get install update
<jester1-> scusa
<jester1-> apt-get update
<Versilia> Versilia: ok
<jester1-> apt-get distupgrade
<Versilia> jester1-: ok
<jester1-> apt-get -f install
<jester1-> poi rm -r .config
<jester1-> poi rm -r .compiz*
<jester1-> exit e parti normale
<Versilia> jester1-: grazie. ho segnato tutto. ora provo. ci sentiamo domani
<jester1-> apt-get distu-pgrade
<jester1-> un - dimenticai
<a7x> certo
<a7x> solo quello
<a7x> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Versilia> jester1-:  ma l'avete scritto in 3 volte diverse
<jester1-> Versilia: hai visto che ora è?
<a7x> :P
<Versilia> jester1-: volevo solo sapere qual'era la forma giusta
<a7x> quella che funziona.
<Versilia> a7x: si le proverò tutte grazie
<a7x> lol
<a7x> basta l'ultima.
<Versilia> a7x: vista l'ora ;)
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-20
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pepigno75> continuo ad avere problemi di scheda video uffa
<akis24> pepigno75:  che problemi ?
<pepigno75> la prima volta ho formattato perchè avevo appena istallato.
<pepigno75> Ho fatto "arretta sistema" prima di chiudersi mi ha notificato un errore "grafico"
<pepigno75> l'ho spento l'ho riacceso.. e arrivo alla login quando mi loggo vedo il mouse e poi tutto nero
<akis24> pepigno75: provato a dare startx  per avviare il server grafico ?
<pepigno75> no
<akis24> pepigno75:  prova vedi che risponde o se si avvia
<Eagle2> buon giorno!
<akis24> giorno
<Eagle2> ho l'aggiornamento di ubuntu 13.10, mi conviene farlo o devo aspettare ancora un po di giorni?
<akis24> Eagle2: puoi farlo volendo anche se di solito è consigliabile reinstallare tutto
<pepigno75> no adesso si è avviato
<pepigno75> ho riavviato di nuovo
<akis24> Eagle2: hai la 13.04 adesso ?
<Eagle2> akis24, si...  13.10 in una nuova partizione?
<pepigno75> poi mi ha chiesto se dovevo andare in low graphics.. io ho scelto "reconfigure graphics" ho riavviato di nuovo ed ora funzuiona
<akis24> bene pepigno75
<pepigno75> bene no akis24
<pepigno75> se mi succede mentre sono a lavoro, in un ' azienda dove faccio consulenza
<pepigno75> mi sa che installo un altro OS assieme ad ubuntu
<akis24> Eagle2: io prima di aggiornare proverei a vedere da live se tutto funziona oppure si altra partizione
<akis24> pepigno75: fai pure nessuno lo vieta
<Eagle2> ok, vorrei evitare i bug che ci sono
<pepigno75> si akis24 non posso non lavorare ecco
<akis24> pepigno75: ci mancherebbe affiancalo con quello che  prefeirsci ricorda che se installi winz dovrai reinstallare grub altrimenti non parte piu' ubuntu
<pepigno75> si akis24 lo so..
<pepigno75> non so se mettere winzoz..se vado in giro nelle aziende è sempre meglio avere un sistema winzoz
<akis24> pepigno75: tienili affiancati entrambi cosi avrai la sicurezza di non rimanere senza..
<pepigno75> devo crearmi una chiavetta con ubuntu installato
<Guest65737> salve
<oize85> salve
<oize85> una domanda
<oize85> come mai
<oize85> nn mi appare l'icone
<oize85> icona per gli spazi di lavoro
<cristian_c> !enter | oize85
<ubot-it> oize85: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<oize85> ok
<cristian_c> oize85, prima di tutto di quale versione parli?
<oize85> 13.10
<oize85> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<oize85> cristian ci 6?
<cristian_c> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<oize85> si
<cristian_c> oize85, con unity?
<oize85> cioè scusami?
<Zanco> Ragazzi,ho bisogno di una mano,non so se sono nel posto giusto..
<cristian_c> !unity | oize85
<ubot-it> oize85: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Zanco
<ubot-it> Zanco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> !chiedi | Zanco
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> :)
<Zanco> ho un problema con le partizioni..
<Zanco> ieri ho installato il 13.10 ed era la prima volta che insalavo ubuntu..
<Zanco> messo in parallelo a w8..
<Zanco> praticamente la procedura guidata mi ha fatto installare tutto ma non mi ha chiesto di partizionare nè tantomeno l'entità della partizione che volevo..
<oize85> scusami cristian
<oize85> quindi dovrei scaricare
<oize85> la unity
<oize85> ?
<akis24> Zanco:  eh no ... la procedura guidata chiede di tutto dipende dal tipo di installazione scelta
<Zanco> morale mi trovo in ubuntu con un disco di 500 Gb (tutta la memoria) che non posso però aprire:mi dice che w8 non è chiuso del tutto cosa che non è vera..
<oize85> a me manca il selettore
<Zanco> ma ora io in ubuntu posso salvare dei file..Ma dove cavolo li salva se non ha la sua partizione??
<Zanco> io ho scelto di installarlo in dualboot..
<cristian_c> Zanco, era tua cura farlo
<Zanco> in che senso?
<akis24> Zanco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Zanco> io ho letto la guida in internet standard..
<cristian_c> oize85, quale interfaccia stai usando ora?
<Zanco> non ho uefi attivo..
<Zanco> e ad un certo punto secondo la guida mi chiedeva l'entità..
<Zanco> a me non è successo..
<cristian_c> Zanco, di partizionare
<cristian_c> Zanco, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Zanco, da live
<Zanco> un attimo..
<cristian_c> Zanco, quale guida standard?
<Zanco> ora sono in w8..
<Zanco> esco e rientro..
<mapreri> cristian_c: spero non ti offenda se io preferisco chiedere supporto di la' :)
<mapreri> magari dovrei inparare un po' di piu' l'inglese...
<oize85> cristian io so solo che ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> mapreri, non ho capito
<Zanco_> sono tornato..
<Zanco_> cosa devo digitare da terminale?
<cristian_c> oize85, quello con il launcher sul lato sinistro?
<mapreri> cristian_c: cosa non hai capito?
<cristian_c> Zanco, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<oize85> si si
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciò che hai scritto
<cristian_c> mapreri, però forse parlarne in questo chan non è corretto
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> mapreri, o in qwuery o in -chat
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> -w
<cristian_c> oize85, ok, allora usi unity
<oize85> si
<Zanco_> mi chiede una password che non riesco a scrivere..
<akis24> Zanco:  scrivila idem anche se non la vedi
<Zanco_> ok..fatto..
<Zanco_> mi esce una spataffiata di roba..
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Zanco_:  usa pastebin ..
<Zanco_> cioè?
<Zanco_> se da terminale dico pastebin cosa mi fa afre?
<akis24> Zanco_:  leggi il link sopra
<oize85> cristian
<oize85> ?
<cristian_c> oize85, sì
<mapreri> bah, non importa, era solo una frase messa cosi' :)
<oize85> come faccio quindi
<cristian_c> oize85, hai usato altre release
<Zanco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269096/
<Zanco_> ecco fatto..
<Zanco_> spero..
<oize85> no
<oize85> cristian
<oize85> allora
<oize85> esiste un modo per far apparire qst icona
<cristian_c> oize85, hai usato altre release?
<cristian_c> oize85, in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<akis24> Zanco_:  a me sembra che di ubuntu non vi sia traccia da quello che vedo
<Zanco_> in che senso?
<akis24> Zanco_: non vedo nessuna partizione per ubuntu
<Zanco_> eppure se faccio un file di testo me lo salva da qualche parte..
<mapreri> cristian_c: che tu sappia, boot-repair lo posso usare tranquillamente dal sistema installato sul pc_
<mapreri> ?
<akis24> Zanco_: ora sei su ubuntu installato ?
<Zanco_> eh si..
<cristian_c> mapreri, io l'ho usato dal sistema installato
<akis24> /dev/sdb allora
<cristian_c> mapreri, per lavorare sul grub
<Zanco_> mi dice permess negato..
<cristian_c> mapreri, ma se si tocca la partizione montata, è chiaro che trovi le stesse problematiche di altri software
<akis24> Zanco_: no no fermo scrivevo tra me e me ..
<mapreri> cristian_c: in che senso ques'ultima cosa?
<Zanco_> ha ha..
<Zanco_> scusa..
<Zanco_> non sono affatto esperto di ubuntu..
<cristian_c> mapreri, dipende da cosa devi fare con boot-repair
<cristian_c> Zanco_, hai installato ubuntu sul secondo disco?
<cristian_c> sdb
<cristian_c> Zanco_, Disk /dev/sdb: 32.0 GB, 32017047552 bytes
<Zanco_> in teoria nel pc c'è anche un disco ssd ma in pratica immagino venga usato solo per i file di sistema perchè da w non vi posso accedere..
<Zanco_> Io non ho scelto dove installarlo..
<Zanco_> ho lasciato facesse da solo..
<mapreri> ah, ok. capito cosa vuoi dire
<cristian_c> mapreri, in pratica, con boot-repair, puoi sostituire le guide wiki sul grub
<cristian_c> avendo una gui
<cristian_c> invece di usare la riga di comando
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Zanco_, quanto spazio occupa il filesystem?
<Zanco_> di cosa?
<Zanco_> di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<Zanco_> non me lo dice..
<cristian_c> Zanco_, digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> Zanco_, in realtà, è scritto
<Zanco_> dice riservato epr il sistema e basta..
<cristian_c> lol
<laura__> chi  mi  da  scolto'
<akis24> Zanco_: postaci una schermata  apri  gparted   vediamo meglio
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zanco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269186/
<laura__> cosa  significa  avendo  lub 12.04  sulle  indformazioni della  connessione...sicurezza:nessuna?
<Zanco_> cioè da terminale digito gparted?
<akis24> Zanco_:  no è un programma dal menu' sistema credo
<Zanco_> lo sto installando..
<Zanco_> come vi posto cosa vedo?
<akis24> si
<akis24> Zanco_:  si posta la schermata
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Zanco_> si ma non lo so fare..
<cristian_c> laura__, akis24 se ne intende, domanda a lui
<akis24> Zanco_: usa il link quasi idem a paste
<laura__> ti  ho  stankato  è  beh  non posso darti  torto
<akis24> cristian_c: io aiuto Zanco_  tu aiuta la laura
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> akis24, Zanco lo stavo aiutando io :P
<akis24>  è u nordineeeeeee obbedisci ghgh
<cristian_c> ghghgh
<akis24> sudo cristian_c  aiuto laura__
<Zanco_> scusate,come salvo la schermata da qualche parte per poi caricarla?
<laura__> grazie  non  accapigliatevi  pe r mollarmi  mi  raccomando
<Zanco_> stamp?
<Zanco_> e poi?
<SoftwareLiNux> Salve a tutto il canale!!
<laura__> zanco  mio  stai  mesoo  peggio  di  me  ke  son  tonta  non  cìe'  male
<akis24> salva la schermata sul desktop Zanco_  e poi la posti su imagebin
<Zanco_> si ma come?
<Zanco_> fatto..
<laura__> bravo  zanco
<akis24> bene procediamo e cristian_c  dovrebbe essere qui... invece di
<Zanco_> http://imagebin.org/274160
<laura__> ragazzi....?
<Zanco_> non sapevo che in linux il tasto stamp desse la possibilità di salvare direttamente..
<akis24> Zanco_: li hai ancora winz
<Zanco_> ?
<laura__> io lo  sapevo....
<Zanco_> ho ancoraa w8..
<laura__> a  forse  di  sbatterci  il  muso...
<Zanco_> brava laura
<cristian_c> laura__, io non ho capito ancora il problema
<akis24> Zanco_: si si
<cristian_c> laura__, tutto funziona?
<laura__> makke'
<laura__> java  si   cri ok
<Zanco_> certo certo,ce l'ho..
<laura__> il problema  rimanr   adudio  e cassetto  cd
<cristian_c> laura__, spiegati in italiano
<cristian_c> !italiano | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<laura__> in  piu'  volevo  sapere  cos a signigica  nella  icona  informazioni  connessioni  sicurezza :nessuna
<laura__> scusate  son  dislessica
<laura__> parliamo  sempre  di  sistema  operativo  lubuntu  12.04
<akis24> Zanco_: dovresti provare a reinstallare grub  su sda  e dovrebbe andare a posto
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> laura__, 'il problema  rimanr   adudio  e cassetto  cd'
<Zanco_> cioè?
<cristian_c> laura__, che vuole dire?
<Zanco_> cosa significa?
<cristian_c> -e
<akis24> Zanco_: almeno un occhiata al link... capiresti
<laura__> che  non  sento  l'audio  e  che   una  volta  partito  il  sistema   si spegne  al  lucina  ed  il  cassetto  non  si  apre  piu'
<SoftwareLiNux> avrei da fare una domanda a WebbyIT (Ubuntu-it Member),come Windows al suo avvio c'è un suono. Perchè non lo si mette anche quando si avvia Ubuntu(c'è già un piccolo suono ma uno a corta durata),si può mettere uno a lunga durata come Windows?
<laura__> ho  pc  700  m  ram  e  1160  hz
<Zanco_> no ma non so proprio cosa sia un grub..
<Zanco_> materialmente cosa va a fare questa cosa?
<cristian_c> laura__, eject /dev/cdrom
<cristian_c> laura__, digita questo in un terminale
<akis24> Zanco_:  è il gestore di avvio del So
<WebbyIT> SoftwareLiNux, sono diverse versione che viene proposto di aggiornare il tema sonoro, prima o poi verrà fatto
<WebbyIT> SoftwareLiNux, Sicuramente si può sostituire il suono iniziale, ma non saprei come, qua sicuramente c'è qualcuno che te lo può indicare ;)
<laura__> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: ioctl non appropriata per il device
<cristian_c> uhm
<akis24> Zanco_: quando parte ubuntu riesci a vedere se appare possibile avviare winz ?
<SoftwareLiNux> Grazie in anticipo WebbyIT
<Zanco_> cioè quando mi fa selezionare con cosa partire?
<cristian_c> laura__, digita: wodim --devices
<akis24> Zanco_:  esatto
<cristian_c> laura__, e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zanco_> non mi pare..
<Zanco_> non so cosa sia winz..
<akis24> Zanco_: winz sta' per winzozz uguale a dire windows
<cristian_c> Zanco_, winz = windows
<Zanco_> ah ok..
<Zanco_> certo che lo posso avviare..
<Zanco_> infatti prima ero di li..
<laura__> sto  istallando :sudo apt-get install wodim
<Zanco_> funziona ttto normalmente..
<Zanco_> tutto
<cristian_c> laura__, ah, non sapevo non fosse nstallato
<akis24> Zanco_:  e allora qual'è il problema ??
<laura__> e  per  l'audio?
<Zanco_> non capisco come funzionino le partizioni!
<Zanco_> che partizione usa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> laura__, una cosa per volta
<Zanco_> che io non l'ho creata?
<Zanco_> e dove salva i suoi dati se teoricamente vede solo due dischi di cui uno non lo può aprire perchè di winz e l'altro è di sistema?
<akis24> Zanco_: se ha ifatto fare a lui usa partizione ext4 su secondo disco
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269286/
<Zanco_> che partizione sarebbe?
<cristian_c>  2      2097kB  23,6GB  23,6GB      ext4
<Zanco_> quanto grande?
<cristian_c>  1      1049kB  2097kB  1049kB                            bios_grub
<akis24> Zanco_:  usa tutto ssd
<Zanco_> e perchè io non lo vedo tra i dischi?
<akis24> 1      1049kB  2097kB  1049kB                            bios_grub
<akis24>  2      2097kB  23,6GB  23,6GB      ext4
<akis24>  3      23,6GB  32,0GB  8447MB      linux-swap(v1)
<cristian_c> Zanco_, forse era meglio che il grub lo installavi sul primo disco
<cristian_c> sda
<Zanco_> eh,io non l'ho scelto..
<Zanco_> non me lo ha chiesto..
<akis24> Zanco_:  e sceglievi installazione manuale ....
<Zanco_> ah ecco..
<akis24> Zanco_:  ti creavi la partizione ecc e installavi dove volevi tu
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269286/
<laura__> cos a si  fa  ora?
<mac89> salve, una domanda che non centra con ubuntu qualcuno potrebbe postarmi un link dove viene spiegata la manipolazione delle stringhe in c (preferibilmente in italiano, non scrivetemi cerca in google:-D)
<Zanco_> ma diceva che per gli utenti alle prime armi con ubuntu era meglio scegliere la procedura consigliata standard..
<Zanco_> perchè era meglio installarlo di li?
<Zanco_> lasciando così com'è che problemi mi da?
<cristian_c> laura__, digita: wodim --devices
<akis24> Zanco_:  era solo una questione di scelta tua tutto li decidevi tu ....
<cristian_c> !chat | mac89
<ubot-it> mac89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> 0  dev='/dev/sg1'	rwrw-- : 'OEM' 'CD-ROM F522B'
<cristian_c> laura__, pastebinna
<Zanco_> quindi anche se lascio così va bene lo stesso?
<Zanco_> come vedo quanta memoria posso usare in ubuntu se tra i dischi non mi compare?
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269304/
<mac89> cristian_c: ok grazie
<cristian_c> Zanco_, hai installato ubuntu sul disco ssd
<Zanco_> si ma come vedo ad esempio quanta altra memoria mi resta?
<cristian_c> laura__, eject /dev/sg1
<Zanco_> su winz vedendo le proprietà di C so quanta memoria libera ho.
<akis24> Zanco_:  forse intendi spazio libero su hard-disk  la memoria di sicuro meno di winz8 occupa
<Zanco_> qui non vedendo il disco tra quelli rilevati come cavolo lo so?
<cristian_c> Zanco_, ma parli della ram o dello storage?
<Zanco_> no scusate..
<cristian_c> Zanco_, se lo stai usando non lo vedrai come disco
<Zanco_> storage..
<cristian_c> Zanco_, df -h
<cristian_c> mi pare
<cristian_c> controllo
<laura__> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: ioctl non appropriata per il device
<cristian_c> Zanco_, ok, è quello
<cristian_c> laura__, prova con sudo
<Zanco_> ottimo..
<cristian_c> laura__, sudo eject /dev/sg1
<Zanco_> quindi ho solo 17 Gb..
<Zanco_> Vabbè,me li farò bastare..
<cristian_c> Zanco_, nella home?
<mibofra> cristian_c, ok riassumimi che succede xD
<cristian_c> Zanco_, scusa, ma hai installato su un ssd da 32 GB
<cristian_c> Zanco_, lo sapevi vero?
<laura__> ject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: Operazione non permessa
<Zanco_> eh no..
<cristian_c> laura__, ok
<laura__> come  ok?
<laura__>   è  un  disastro
<cristian_c> mibofra, laura non riesce ad espellere i cd dal vassoio
<Zanco_> appunto avendo lasciato le impostazioni di default non sapevo lo avrebbe installato li..
<cristian_c> ad aprire il vassoio
<cristian_c> laura__, un attimo
<laura__> e  fosse  solo  quello
<mibofra> cristian_c, strambo, ma non ha tasto fisico?
<cristian_c> laura__, ok che ho capito
<cristian_c> mibofra, non funge
<mibofra> uhm
<laura__> funge  solo  prima  che  parta  il  S.O.
<mibofra> laura__, per caso hai un buchino piccolo piccolo nello sportello del lettore/masterizzatore?
<mibofra> P.S. portatile o desktop?
<laura__> si  piccino  piccino
<Zanco_> nel caso volessi sistemare il tutto e reinstallare è tanto un casino?
<cristian_c> mibofra, lo vuole aprire in modo naturale, non con la graffetta
<cristian_c> XD
<mibofra> laura__, hai uno stuzzicadenti? infilacelo piano piano
<mibofra> dovrebbe aprirsi
<mibofra> cristian_c, si ma a mali estremi :P
<laura__> m a nenake  la  lucina  funge   penso  si  blokki  solo  dopo  che  il  pc   avvia  il  sistema  prima  va
<laura__> ok   e per  l'audio?
<mibofra> laura__, comunque mi pare strano non ti si apra, ma ci potresti postare i log di sistema?
<laura__> sul  pannello  di  controllo?
<cristian_c> laura__, dmesg | grep CD-ROM
<mibofra> cristian_c, anche tutto il syslog pastebinnato non guastava ;) .
<mibofra> visto che ha più di un problema
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269342/
<mibofra> grazie
<laura__> di  nulla
<laura__> intanto  chiedevo  cos a vuol  dire   sulle informazioni d i  connessioni  sicurezza. nessuna
<cristian_c> Zanco_, puoi sistemare
<cristian_c> Zanco_, ma dipende cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Zanco_
<ubot-it> Zanco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<mibofra> laura__, sembra apposto, possiamo provare a ricaricare il modulo (driver) che lo fa fungere
<mibofra> cristian_c, che ne pensi?
<laura__> cristian?  stara   mettendo  la  pentola  sul  fuoco
<cristian_c> laura__, hai postato tutto?
<laura__> yes
<Zanco_> cioè per toglierlo da li e reinstallarlo sull'sda è tanto un casino?
<cristian_c> laura__, stessi problemi anche in live?
<laura__> yes
<laura__> only  problem
<cristian_c> laura__, anzi, mi faccio una tisana con miele
<cristian_c> :P
<laura__> aa  sei  a  dieta  a nke  te?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Zanco_, beh, se vuoi reinstallarlo, devi reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> Zanco_, diciamo che devi partizionare sda
<cristian_c> Zanco_, e sdb lo usi per ciò che ti interessa
<Zanco_> ma per toglierlo da dov'è?
<laura__> sai c he  ho  provato  ad  istallare  13.04   e non  mi  legge  ma   chiedo   dovevo  masterizzare  su  cd  ? perche  lo  fatto  su  dvd  ho  sbagliato?
<Zanco_> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Zanco_, usi la live
<cristian_c> Zanco_, ma comunque, ti da fastidio averlo su sdb? È una questione di poco spazio?
<Zanco_> non mi da fastidio no..
<Zanco_> l'unica cosa è lo spazio..
<Zanco_> spero mi basti..
<Zanco_> ma in caso per toglierlo come faccio?
<cristian_c> Zanco_, beh, quando hai problemi, ci pensi
<cristian_c> Zanco_, sempre da live
<Zanco_> allora intanto lascio li..
<cristian_c> eh
<Zanco_> sono già contento di poterlo usare che mi sembre funzioni molto meglio di winz..
<laura__> ciao  zanco  dai  che  ti  si  fredda  l'insalata...
<Zanco_> ragazzi,grazie di tutto..
<Zanco_> è stato un piacere..
<laura__> di  nulla
<Zanco_> buona domenica..
<cristian_c> laura__, non so se è uno sbaglio
<laura__> forza  lazio
<Zanco_> grazie anche a te Laura..
<laura__> che  sbaglio
<cristian_c> 12:20:56 <laura__> sai c he  ho  provato  ad  istallare  13.04   e non  mi  legge  ma   chiedo   dovevo  masterizzare  su  cd  ? perche  lo  fatto  su  dvd  ho  sbagliato?
<cristian_c> laura__, sto pensando a come si può risolvere questa cosa del cassetto cd
<laura__> è piu'  importanto  l'audio  kicio
<laura__> micio
<laura__> e  poi   connessione  sicurezza  nessuna  mi mette  ansia
<laura__> per istalalre  13.04  dovevo  masterizzare  solo  su  cd  o  anke  dvd?
<cristian_c> pensa a noi
<laura__> perche  su  dvd  non  lo  legge
<mibofra> laura__, setta riordinati le idee
<mibofra> *spetta
<mibofra> che devi fare?
<SoftwareLiNux> WebbyIT, ho risolto il problema da solo grazie lo stesso.
<laura__> per   evitare  sti  problemi  ..casstto  audio   ecc  volevo  istallare  13.04  lubuntu  ho  masterizzato  su  dvd  non  avendo  disponibile  cd  e  non  mi  legge  dal  boot
<laura__> dvd o  cd   è  la  stessa  cosa?
<laura__> ma  te  gurad a un a pover a donna   impelagat in  problemi  piu'  grandi  di  lei
<mibofra> laura__, magari non hai settato il bios per l'avvio da unità ottica?
<laura__> ???
<laura__> nel  bios  appare  4  boot  cd hds floppy  e  mi s embra   boh
<laura__> c si s etta  sempre  da   boot?
<mibofra> laura__, il cd/dvd deve stare in alto nell'ordine di avvio
<cristian_c> laura__, nel forum consigliano di pulire la lente
<laura__> è  tutto  in  inglese  mannaggia  la  pupazza
<cristian_c> laura__, forse ha ragione mibofra
<cristian_c> laura__, aprilo con una graffetta
<laura__> ce
<laura__>  ma  legge  solo  i  cd
<laura__> ma  s e legge  cd  e non  dvd   non  penso  sia  d a pulire  o  sbaglio?
<mikeit> buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> laura__, hai detto che non si apre nemmeno
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> il vassoio
<laura__> solo  quando  il  sistema  è  in  funzione  all'avvio  si
<mikeit> scusate ma c'è qualcuno a cui empathy non funziona (facebook account) o sono solo io?
<cristian_c> 12:33:12 <laura__>  ma  legge  solo  i  cd
<laura__> solo  te
<cristian_c> laura__, e come fai a leggerli?
<laura__> non  li  legggo  ma  all'inizio  posso  istalalre  ma  solo cd siccome  ho  masterizzato  il  nuovo  13.04  du  dvd   volevo  sapere  s e devo  masterizzre  solo  su  cd
<laura__> pensavo  che  il  teoore  leggee  entrambi
<cristian_c> laura__, ci ovrebbe essere un comando che ti dice le caratteristiche del cd rom
<cristian_c> del lettore
<cristian_c> *d
<mikeit> empathy non da problemi a nessuno?
<laura__> ok  ma no  è  un  problema   masterizzero  su  cd  e  provero'
<laura__>   m a pe r l'audio?  e  la  sicurezza  della  connessione
<cristian_c> mikiio non uso né empathy né facebook, ma spiega in dettaglio il problema, così qualcuno potrà aiutarti
<cristian_c> laura__, beh, allora non domandare, se fai di testa tua
<cristian_c> laura__, per l'audio, ti domando: stesso problema anche in live?
<mikeit> non riesco ad accedere a facebbok da empathy
<cristian_c> laura__, posta: lspci -k
<cristian_c> laura__, su pastebin
<mikeit> ma gia da 13.04
<cristian_c> laura__, e anche una schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> !image | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> mikeit, lancialo da terminale e posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikeit> ubuntu 13.10 ma gia con 13.04 quando creo l'account con facebook non si collega
<mikeit> sto parlando sempre di empathy chiaro
<laura__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269471/
<mibofra> mikeit, ti capisco è capitato pure a me. Prova a reinstallar empathy e telepathy, se non dovesse andare ti consiglio vivamente la migrazione pidgin
<mikeit> aspetta riavvio perche c'e stato un update del tema e non vedo niente 1 min e torno
<laura__> la  vedi  la s chermata  di  alsa mixer?
<cristian_c> laura__, anche la schermata di alsamixer
<laura__>   se  la  chiudo e  vado a  farloa  ripartire  qualkosa non  è  come  lo  salvavo
<cristian_c> laura__, posta il link a imagebin
<laura__> http://imagebin.org/274168 dopo  averlo  chiuso   vado  a riaprirlo e  non  è  come  lo a vevo  chiuso
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> laura__, in alsamixer, spostati a destra
<cristian_c> laura__, con i tasti freccia
<jester-> se non suona è rotto il pc
<laura__> si
<cristian_c> laura__, fatto?
<laura__> da  n a cifra
<laura__> cristian  son  tontolona  ma  non  al  punto  che  credi  te
<mikeit> cristian_c, facendolo boottare da terminale non da output
<laura__> dai  cri  che  il  cero  si  consuma... e d il  morto  non  cammina...
<cristian_c> laura__, mi serve vedere gli altri canali audio
<laura__> tu  mi  dici  cosa  devo  fare  ..  e d io  lo  faccio
<pdor> ciao a tutti non so dove altro chiedere, qui mi hanno consigliato una scheda wireless usb che pero' non ha mai fatto grandi prestazioni, adesso l'ho rotta e mi sono accorto che i piedini usb 1 2 3 4 5 sono probabilmente invertiti non so dove altro chiedere, nessuno di voi ha mai connesso i piedini di una porta usb a qualcosa la conrtrario e la cosa funzionava lo stesso? o sa se potrebbe funzionare sciancato?
<laura__> capito
<pdor> o dove posso chiedere
<laura__> http://imagebin.org/274169
<mikeit> c'è nessuno che mi caga ? ;)
<laura__> si  dimmi  mikit  sono  espertissima
<mikeit> empathy
<laura__> si   devi  fare  l e melanzane  alla  parmiggiana?
<mikeit> vi funziona con facebook?
<laura__> a  me  si
<laura__>   funziona  tutto  ..a  mio  marito  meno
<mikeit> ma con quale distro?
<mikeit> eè un problema anche quello
<mikeit> del marito dicevo.............
<laura__> problema..  grossissimo
<mikeit> o piccolissimo?
<laura__> no  no
<mikeit> a
<laura__> ma  tanto  pikkolo  o  grosso  s e non  va  non  va
<mikeit> ma la distro?
<laura__>   piuttosto  che  nient e..meglio  piu'  tosto
<laura__>  a la  distro
<laura__>   si
<mikeit> quale usi?
<laura__>   dunque  io  l'ho  avuta  al  piede   sinistro
<mikeit> dai che devo andare a prendere mia zia ;)
<mikeit> non me lo vuoi dire?
<laura__> certo  distro..fia    metatma  to  distro fia  5?  metatarso
<mikeit> non mi caga nessuno o capito alla prossima vado dalla mi zia che è meglio cia a tutti
<cristian_c> laura__, ho trovato il problema audio
<laura__> bravo  micione
<mibofra> mikeit, che vuoi non siamo sempre qui :P
<mibofra> mikeit, com'è finita?
<laura__> non  sara'  un  problema  di  otite  vero'
<mibofra> seguito il consiglio?
<mikeit> qale consiglio
<mibofra> mikeit, quello di reinstallar empathy + telepathy oppure passar a pidigin
<mikeit> no con pidgin funziona
<laura__> mikeit  ma  allora  non  segui  stai attento   o  verrai a ccompagnato  dai  genitori
<mibofra> mikeit, allora meglio che usi pidign e aspetti un aggiornamento :)
<mikeit> infatti ho visto che pidgin ha tolto l'account facebook e ha lasciato solo l'account facebook xmpp
<cristian_c> laura__, allora , devi disattivare il canale external
<laura__> come  faccio?
<mikeit> devessere un problema dell'account facebook
<mikeit> ciao a tutti vado via
<cristian_c> laura__, ti sposti nel canale: http://imagebin.org/274169 e premi il tasto 'M'
<laura__> cri  non  mollarmi  ora  che  siamo  quasi  alla  risoluxione  ok  non  fare come  mio  amrito  k e molal  sul  piu'  beklo
<laura__> non  succede nulla
<cristian_c> laura__, posta schermata
<checco> ciao a tutti, ma cosa questo light display manager....
<laura__> http://imagebin.org/274169
<cristian_c> laura__, non l'hai disattivato
<cristian_c> External
<laura__> disattivato  oar  scusa
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> laura__, è MM?
<cristian_c> checco, ?
<laura__> yes
<jester-> cristian_c: lol
<cristian_c> laura__, apri un brano musicale , ma abbassa il volume
<PONTICELLO> Raga piccola  info pesso aggiornare ubuntu 10.10 con cd di 13.10???
<checco> non mi esce il punto di domanda , cristian_c  nella schermata principale del login, esce una opzione light display manager...sai cosa e
<jester-> !ripristino | PONTICELLO
<ubot-it> PONTICELLO: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> checco, posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PONTICELLO> grazie bot XD
<PONTICELLO> cmq come avete fatto a capire che era danneggiato bah.....
<checco> come faccio a estrarre una schermata del login... cristian_c  .
<cristian_c> checco, con una foto
<checco> si ma non fa dal login, dal cell posso farla,,,
<laura__> niente  audio
<cristian_c> laura__, posta schermata
<cristian_c> laura__, disattiva anche i canali Phone ed Headphone
<cristian_c> a turno
<cristian_c> laura__, e controlla anche l'applet sul pannello
<PONTICELLO> non e che ho capito tanto bene
<laura__> cioe'
<PONTICELLO> ma se volessi prendere due piccioni con una fava aggiornare e ripristinare
<laura__> applet
<cristian_c> PONTICELLO, dovresti installare da zero
<cristian_c> laura__, l'icona dell'altoparlante in basso a destra
<cristian_c> PONTICELLO, fai un backup
<PONTICELLO> ok capito
<laura__> Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<cristian_c> laura__, ?
<cristian_c> laura__, fai una cosa, disattiva External in live
<laura__> licona  è  scritto  cosi'
<PONTICELLO> ne approfitto per un altra domanda ragazzi
<cristian_c> laura__, in live funziona l'applet sul pannello?
<laura__> si
<cristian_c> laura__, magari hai pacioccato troppo
<cristian_c> laura__, allora disattiva External in live, come prova
<laura__>  ma  anke  qui  funzionava  prima  che  escludessi  quello  che  mi  hai d etto
<cristian_c> per vedere se funge
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> laura__, posta schermata
<cristian_c> laura__, è un pc desktop?
<cristian_c> o portatile
<PONTICELLO> non mi funzionano piu gli aggiornamenti cioe apt-get update da errori di non connessione
<laura__> si
<cristian_c> laura__, ah, ok, la cosa aveva un senso sul portatile
<cristian_c> laura__, riattiva il canale
<laura__> te  possino
<cristian_c> laura__, e prova a disattivare altri canali a turno
<cristian_c> laura__, tipo Phone o gli ultimi due
<cristian_c> disattiva Headphone, anche
<checco> cristian_c:  mi dai perfavore il link per postare foto...
<laura__> fatto
<cristian_c> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laura__> ma  so  na  cifra
<laura__> ok  provero'  come  dici  te.
<cristian_c> laura__, fai una prova disattivando prima l'uno e poi l'altro
<cristian_c> laura__, Master e PCM devono essere attivi, invece
<laura__> ascolta  pe r la  sicurezza d ella  connession e posso   effettuare  l'ingresso  in  rete   anonimo  con  comando  da  terminale?
<cristian_c> laura__, prova a disattivare anche il secondo Master
<cristian_c> laura__, non mettere troppi argomenti diversi
<laura__> ma  tanto  questo  lo  provero  quando   avro'  tempo   non  vorrei  farti  perdere   tempo  inutilmente
<checco> cristian_c:  eccolo
<cristian_c> laura__, per l'audio devi fare queste prove qui, per capire qual'è il canale che ti ammutolisce l'audio
<checco> http://imagebin.org/274176
<cristian_c> laura__, infatti io esco fra poco
<laura__> allora  dimmi  della  sicurezza  connessione
<cristian_c> laura__, a me su un portatile, era il canale External
<cristian_c> lo disattivavo e la musica partiva
<laura__> ok
<cristian_c> laura__, per la sicurezza, non so che dirti
<checco> qualcuno mi aiuta e reimpostare correttamente la tastiera del mio pc , che a seguito dell installazione non risultano corretti alcuni tasti_...
<PONTICELLO> cioe se cerco di aggiornare tramite software center mi da "impossibile scaricare le note di rilascio"
<laura__> ok  cri  ti  faccio  saper e un  abcio   buon a domenika
<cristian_c> checco, ho visto la foto, qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> laura__, secondo me, è meglio se posti sul forum, invece che qui in irc
<cristian_c> PONTICELLO, ti ho spiegato ,reinstalla
<cristian_c> PONTICELLO, non puoi più avanzare dalla 10.10
<mac89> checco: non ricordo bene (in ubuntu) ma in alto ha destra ci dovrebbe essere l'impostazione per cambiare lingua alla tastiera
<PONTICELLO> a e per quello che non mi fa piu installare assolutamente niente
<PONTICELLO> da apt-get
<PONTICELLO> neanche SQlite3
<PONTICELLO> per dire
<checco> cristian_c:  non [ un problema volevo sapere cosa era lamodalita light display manager.
<SushimojiTo> Ciao a tutti
<SushimojiTo> io voglio installare ubuntu 13.10 da chiavetta usb. Come faccio? c'è una guida sul sito di ubuntu?
<jester-> !usb | SushimojiTo
<ubot-it> SushimojiTo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<checco> jester-:  tu sai cosa e la modalita light display manager. http://imagebin.org/274176
<cristian_c> PONTICELLO, appunto, dovevi avanzare molto prima
<cristian_c> checco, non saprei
<jester-> checco: è girato?
<cristian_c> checco, forse ti consente di pacioccare con la schermata di login
<cristian_c> checco, ma io eviterei
<cristian_c> checco, se funge tutto, non toccare niente
<SushimojiTo> grazie mille :)
<jester-> checco: non si è girato da solo nè
<checco> pacioccare che significa cristian_c
<jester-> checco: significa che hai taroccato
<checco> jester-:  la foto risulta girata , scusate
<jester-> checco: ma è girato o è girata solo la foto
<checco> noooo jester-   la foto e girata , lo schermo e giusto lol
<jester-> checco: e che problema c'è ma pare che c'è sia user che pass
<checco> jester-:  cosa sia sta nuova dicitura io non lo so, mi sono rivolto a voi se lo sapete,
<jester-> checco: non c'è nessuna nuova dicitura che mi risulti
<jester-> almeno in kde. ma dovrebbero essere opzioni
<jester-> checco: da li accedi subito come ospite etcetera
<checco> la dicitura light display manager,
<checco> jester-:  metto la password root ma non entra da li
<jester-> checco: forse per passare a una versione light
<cristian_c> checco, a, forse è per la regolazione della luminosit, ma se non tocchi, non rompi niente :)
<jester-> checco: la normale funzione funza?
<cristian_c> *à
<cristian_c> *ah
<checco> si la normale funziona, jester-  .
<jester-> checco: prva le opzioni e vedi che succede
<jester-> prova*
<checco> unico mio problema la tastiera dopo laggiornamento non e piu come prima,,
<jester-> cioè?
<checco> funziona tutto tranne light display manager, e quello va be volevo solo sapere cosa era, invece la tastiera alcuni tasti non tornano, dopo laggiornamento alla 13.10 jester-
<jester-> checco: controlla di avere il layuot itlaico
<jester-> italico*
<checco> si ce lho
<jester-> checco: setxkbmap it
<checco> jester-:  cosa e un comando?
<jester-> checco setkeycodes it
<jester-> no è una frase da pronunciare ad alta voce
<checco> vedi ora riesco a fare il ? jester-  prima no,,, mi sta un po flippando il pc sta 13.10
<checco> hahahahahah dai jester-
<jester-> checco loadkeys it
<jester-> mai avanzare subito
<jester-> si aspetta un paio di mesi
<checco> mi dai il link per postare i risultati per favore?
<jester-> checco loadkeys it  che fa
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checco> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269802/
<mac89> jester-: checco: scusate se mi intrometto avete provato con il comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup la mia e una ipotesi
<jester-> checco: cambia layout riavvii poi rimetti italia e tastiera generica
<jester-> mac89: riconfigura la bash
<checco> cambia lyout che significa? jester-
<Aiutooo> ragazii aiutooooooo
<jester-> checco: secondo me non hai la tastiera italiana
<checco> anche secondo me
<Aiutooo> mi son beccato un programma ad esecuzione automatica
<mac89> jester-:  ok
<Aiutooo> http://www.polizia-penitenziaria.it/7-notizie/1040-pc-bloccati-da-videata-con-logo-polizia-penitenziaria
<jester-> e allora vai in impostazioni di sistema e cambia
<Aiutooo> la procedura per rimuoverlo è di windows... su ubuntu come faccio?
<jester-> Aiutooo: ????
<checco> Aiutooo:  eeeeeeeee????
<Aiutooo> leggete!
<jester-> Aiutooo: è un vecchio virus
<jester-> Aiutooo: cerca con gogol come rimuoverlo
<Aiutooo> solo procedura per windows c'è
<Aiutooo> per ubuntu no
<jester-> Aiutooo: e lo devi fare da winz
<Aiutooo> non ho windows
<Aiutooo> ho solo ubuntu
<jester-> Aiutooo: che centra ubuntu coi registri di winz
<checco> come fai a prendere quel virus in ubuntu? Aiutooo  ?
<Aiutooo> e tra l'altro mica non esistevano virus su linux ?
<jester-> Aiutooo: se hai solo ubuntu non appare la ciofeca
<Aiutooo> jester-: ti assicuro che ho solo ubuntu
<jester-> appare solo se trolli
<Aiutooo> intero hd con ubuntu
<checco> Aiutooo:  ma ci ci crede
<Aiutooo> checco: non sono coglione
<jester-> Aiutooo: MAI VISTO  SU LINUX
<Aiutooo> jester-: ci son rimasto anche io
<jester-> è impossibile visto che lo mette nei registri winz
<Aiutooo> vuoi entrare in remoto sul pc?
<Aiutooo> così lo vedi?
<jester-> quindi vai a trollare da un'altraparte
<Aiutooo> jester-: ti faccio la schermata
<Aiutooo> aspetta
<jester-> si vuoi una schermata di tipa con 3 tette?
<Aiutooo> jester-: http://i.imgur.com/ZhM2vr2.png
<Aiutooo> checco: http://i.imgur.com/ZhM2vr2.png
<Aiutooo> mi credete?
<ugone> lol
<Aiutooo> non c'è niente da ridere!
<Aiutooo> su linux non dovrebbero esistere virus !
<ugone> non ci sarà da ridere  ma fa ridere lo stesso
<ugone> cmq hai installato wine?
<Aiutooo> NO
<Aiutooo> non uso exe
<checco> Aiutooo:  prova a mettere il plugin ad block plus per firfox e imposti i filtri giusti,,, con questo ciao ,,,,
<Aiutooo> checco: ma come fa ad essersi installato su ubuntu!
<Aiutooo> jester-: aiuto pleaseeeee
<checco> a me lo chiedi? Aiutooo  , so solo che anche io ho avuto un problema con firefox pochi giorni fa, per un installazione di plugin solito per windows, e mi cambiava la home, e  mi appariva una finestra che non volevo, ho impostato meglio ad block plus e poi ho fatto, ma non era UN VIRUS, Aiutooo  penso neanche il tuo sia un virus
<Aiutooo> checco: a sto punto penso che si tratti di uno script
<checco> Aiutooo:  prova a scrivere google.it sulla barra di ricercqa web , clicca invio , e posta una foto,
<Aiutooo> intendi nella stessa pagina della polizia penitenziaria
<Aiutooo> ?
<checco> !ascolta Aiutooo  o ragioni   e fai,perche  io non ho tempo di stare dietro a te....
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aiutooo> checco:  http://i.imgur.com/Gyn0HUl.png
<massy> secondo me è un virus dentro firefox
<massy> da quando la polizia penitenziaria chiede i soldi della multa?
<massy> auhauhauha
<Aiutooo> me ne frego che sia malware o script ! io devo togliere sta roba
<alex88> apt-get -y purge firefox.* && apt-get install firefox?
<mac89> Aiutooo: prova ha rimuovere la cartella .firefox presente nella home (cancellera preferenze siti password link ecc)
<alex88> perchè il topic dice "tutto ciò che non sia supporto Ubuntu"?
<checco> prova a installare crhome e vedi se ti esce,  e prova a fare come ti dice mac89 , alex88
<Aiutooo> mac89: http://pastebin.com/gtWyhrnU non sono nella home! provvedo cmq?
<mac89> Aiutooo: per visualizzare la cartella premi ctrl+h
<checco> Aiutooo:  cosi capisci se e solo di firefox o no
<checco> ciao a tutti,,,,
<mac89> Aiutooo: scusa la cartella e .mozzilla
<massy> cartella .mozilla
<Aiutooo> mac89: non c'è .firefox http://i.imgur.com/jYIlHT9.png
<otyfalc> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu: dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento di versione ora quando lo riavvio non mi parte, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<massy> premendo CTRL+H nella home appaiono le cartelle nascoste
<Aiutooo> massy: .mozilla quindi?
<massy> otyfalc: rifai l'installazione exnovo
<massy> si Aiutooo
<massy> cancellala fisicamente
<massy> disinstala firefox
<massy> reinstalla firefox
<otyfalc> ok, provo di nuovo! grazie
<massy> all'avvio crea lui stesso la cartella di sistema
<Aiutooo> faccio prima con synaptic allora
<massy> pulita
<massy> ottima scelta
<Aiutooo> massy: cmq per la cronaca.. non dovrebbero esistere virus per linux... questo sarà sicuramente uno script! giusto?
<alex88> Aiutooo: la cartella .mozilla cancellala comunque, non è detto che synaptics te la rimuova
<Aiutooo> ok alex88
<massy> sicuro Aiutooo
<massy> i virus per linux nn ci son
<Aiutooo> disinstallo
 * alex88 mumble mumble
<Aiutooo> ricollego tra un pò
<Aiutooo> RISOLTO :D grazie mac89 , massy , alex88
<alex88> Aiutooo: ottimo ;)
<Aiutooo> grazie per l'aiuto!
<alex88> io ho fatto ben poco :)
<Aiutooo> cmq una domanda non bastava che svuotavo tramite il pannello di controllo di firefox
<Aiutooo> chache, cookie etc
<Aiutooo> ?
<alex88> cookie e cache no, probabilmente addon/estensioni
<Aiutooo> mi vuoi dire che era un estensione, istallatasi da sola?
<alex88> da sola non è possibile, niente si installa da solo a meno che tu non abbia avuto una versione non aggiornata di firefox e giri per siti malevoli
<Aiutooo> alex88: spetta spetta un pò! io ho bloccato gli aggiornamenti automatici di ubuntu perchè ogni volta che riavviavo non partiva più il pc
<Aiutooo> però ogni tanto faccio sudo apt-get update
<Aiutooo> può essere che abbia avuto una versione vecchia di firefox?
<alex88> apt-get update non aggiorna il software, solo la lista dei pacchetti disponibili
<Aiutooo> ah
<alex88> comunque la probabilità che si sia installato da solo è di 1 a 1000 sul fatto che l'hai installato tu ma non intenzionalmente
<Aiutooo> alex88: quindi avevo tutto stra datato....
<Aiutooo> alex88: io non ho installato niente... stamattina mi è comparso! zero comandi con sudo da tarminale
<akis24> ciao
<Aiutooo> alex88: per aggiornare i software è apt-get upgrade?
<alex88> yes
<alex88> ma credo sia lo stesso da synaptic
<massy> Aiutooo: se vuoi aggiornare il software attraverso il terminale, dgt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alex88> upgrade dopo update
<gatsu1000> buongiorno  a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<massy> altrimenti sarà sempre obsoleto
<Aiutooo> massy: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Aiutooo> sempre questo risultato mi dava
<Aiutooo> in passato
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<Franck72> ciao jester- , non so se ti ricordi ieri avevo un problema e tu all'avvio di ubuntu mi hai fatto entrare nell'edit e dopoo quiet splash mi hai fatto aggiungere nomodeset. Poi mi hai fatto modificare un file ( se per cortesia mi puoi ridare il suo nome) tramite terminale ... ma oggi all'avvio stesso problema e se entro nell'edit non c'è scritto nomodeset
<Aiutooo> come cavolo ha fatto a installarsi quell'estensione?
<gatsu1000> un domandone: ho una schedina collegata tramite adattatore usb, ci sono 2 partizioni di cui una fat32 e l'altra mi pare ext4 (la scheda era in un cellulare android)
<massy> non lo so Aiutooo
<gatsu1000> quando la inserisco appaiono entrambe le partizioni, ma se clicco su quella in fat32 viene fuori exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<kasar> ciao a tutti ho problemi con la partizione di swap mi date una mano per cortesia?
<gatsu1000> sapete mica come sistemarlo?
<mibofra> uei gatsu1000
<Aiutooo> massy: bah... i misteri dell'informatica! che differenza c'è tra  dist -upgrade e upgrade semplice ?
<Franck72>  ciao jester- , non so se ti ricordi ieri avevo un problema e tu all'avvio di ubuntu mi hai fatto entrare nell'edit e dopoo quiet splash mi hai fatto aggiungere nomodeset. Poi mi hai fatto modificare un file ( se per cortesia mi puoi ridare il suo nome) tramite terminale ... ma oggi all'avvio stesso problema e se entro nell'edit non c'è scritto nomodeset
<gatsu1000> wella mibofra! come va?
<mibofra> bene gatsu1000 , hai bisogno di aiuto?
<mibofra> se no
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :P
<massy> Aiutooo: questo non lo so, ma da solo upgrade nn fa niente, ci vuole sempre dist-upgrade, ma update fa aggiornare i repository e la lista dei vari file
<gatsu1000> un pò di aiuto mi servirebbe, in effetti
<kasar> ragazzi la partizione di swap non funziona mi aiutate ad eliminarla e ricreala per favore?
<gatsu1000> piu che altro volevo evitare di formattare una microsd perchè ci sono dati che mi servono
<dudu_> ciao
<massy> mibofra: ciao buona domenica
<Franck72> jester ci sei ???
<gatsu1000> era dentro un telefono con android, con 2 partizioni, una ext4 e una fat32
<mibofra> ciao massy
<gatsu1000> se la butto dentro il pc con un adattatore usb, appaiono entrambe le partizioni
<mibofra> gatsu1000, ed?
<gatsu1000> quella ext4 ci entra, ma c'è roba di android
<gatsu1000> l'altra invece exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<gatsu1000> idee?^^
<dudu_> i programmi installati nel pc si trovano tramite dash ?
<Aiutooo> si dudu_
<Aiutooo> oppure tramite ubuntu software
<Aiutooo> o synaptic
<dudu_> e se io voglio mettere i programmi su descktop si può?
<massy> dudu_: anche ubuntu software center, nella sezione installati
<kasar> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<massy> si dudu_li trascini sul desktop
<Helias> Hello guys,  how can I add a program to the repo of Ubuntu? or Debian?
<dudu_> ha ok ...
<massy> !aiuto kasar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto kasar'
<Helias> ah siamo su ubutu it
<Helias> XD
<Helias> sapete come aggiungere un programma alle repo di ubuntu?
<massy> kasar: !aiuto
<massy> boh
<massy> va compilato il ppa
<massy> nelle sorgenti software
<massy> altrienti non lo trovi manco morto
<dudu_> una tendina con tutti i progarmmi installati non esiste!?
<gatsu1000> nulla mibofra=
<gatsu1000> ?
<massy> si dudu_ apri ubuntu sofware center  sezione installati
<dudu_> perfetto grazie !
<kasar> !aiuto ragazzi la partizione di swap non funziona mi aiutate ad eliminarla e ricreala per favore?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<massy> mmm kasarqua mi spiace ma non posso aiutarti le mie conoscenze non son così vaste
<Aiutooo> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Aiutooo> massy: :D
<massy> vero ahaha
<gatsu1000> !qualcosa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcosa'
<gatsu1000> non trova qualcosa...
<massy> ma a volte scrivono anche il nome del nick
<mibofra> gatsu1000, mica è formattata male?
<mibofra> se l'android la legge
<dudu_> ubuntu gnome è alla versione 13.10 con gnome alla 3.8, da poco è uscita la gnome 3.10 lo aggiornate o bisogna aspettare la 14.04?
<mibofra> comunque
<gatsu1000> in teoria no
<mibofra> siamo li
<mibofra> !chat | gatsu1000 :P
<ubot-it> gatsu1000 :P: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dudu_> ubuntu gnome è alla versione 13.10 con gnome alla 3.8, da poco è uscita la gnome 3.10 lo aggiornate o bisogna aspettare la 14.04?
<gatsu1000> partizionata da gparted in windows, è sempre andata
<Franck72> che differenza c'è tra gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub e sudo gedit /etc/default/grub???
<dap_> salve
<dudu_> ubuntu gnome è alla versione 13.10 con gnome alla 3.8, da poco è uscita la gnome 3.10 lo aggiornate o bisogna aspettare la 14.04?
<gatsu1000> mmm, perchè non dovrebbe essere strettamente legata a ubuntu? è lui che da l'errore! :P
<massy> dudu_: io aspetterei la 14.04 Lts
<dap_> ho un problema con ubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<massy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> yeppa
<kasar> jester o mibofra forse la volta scorsa avevo chiesto a voi poi eliminare e ricreare la swap possibile?
<Franck72> che differenza c'è tra gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub e sudo gedit /etc/default/grub???
<dudu_> ubuntu gnome è alla versione 13.10 con gnome alla 3.8, da poco è uscita la gnome 3.10 lo aggiornate o bisogna aspettare la 14.04?
<mibofra> kasar, ciao, a me
<kasar> ciao mibofra
<massy> Franck72: io penso che con gksudo sei direttamente root
<dap_> allora quando installo i driver per la mia scheda video nvidia gt540m al riavvio lo schermo dopo la schemata di login rimane nero ed è inutilizzabile ho installato ubuntu 13.10 dieci volte in questi giorni e lo stesso problema
<mibofra> Franck72, gksudo richiama l'utility grafica per l'inserimento della pass di sudo, l'altro solo nel terminale
<massy> dap_: ma perche non lasci rilevare a ubuntu i tuoi driver?? o lo hai fatto?
<kasar> ho dovuto reinstallare tutto a causa di un assenza di corrente durante avanzamento di versione e si è ripresentato il problema della partizione swap. cioe' non viene riconosciuta dal sistema
<dap_> si l'ho fatto e non mi trova i driver proprietari ps. ho due schede video 1.intel family 3000hd 2.nvidia gt540m
<kasar> pensavo visto la volta scorsa ha funzionato eliminarla e ricrearla, se potevi aiutarmi a rifare quel procedimento?
<Helias> Scusate, io ho fatto un programma e lo vorrei inserire tra le repo di Ubuntu o Debian
<Helias> come faccio?
<Helias> e come faccio a creare un file deb?
<Franck72> grazie mifobra, ieri ho apportato una modifica  al file sudo gedit /etc/default/grub inserendo dopo splash nomodeset perchè avevo dei problemi con l'avvio. però i problemi mi sono rimasti, sono costretto all'avvio ad entrare nell'edit ed aggiugere dopo quiet splash nomodeset.... ma tale modifica nn doveva essersi salvata ???
<massy> okay gente vado a riposarmi un pò comiincia il mal di testa e poi ce CSI: las vegas
<massy> a dopo
<akis24> kasar:  dai sudo blkid  e posta il risultato  su pastebin
<nicolamenicacci> ciao a tutti, spero mi possiate aiutare, mi è successa una cosa molto brutta
<massy> chi è morto?
<nicolamenicacci> l'altro ieri, facendo l'avanzamento a 13.10, ad un certo puntomi si è bloccato tutto
<nicolamenicacci> non c'è stato altro che riavviare
<massy> ah per quello
<nicolamenicacci> ma neanche parte il pc!
<nicolamenicacci> meh, massy, è vero, non è moer nessuno, ma molti file che ho lì lo sono quasi adesso!
<dap_> come installare i driver per una scheda dedicata nvidia gt540m?
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270130/
<nicolamenicacci> cmq sia, il probelam è che se metto i vari live cd, anche di 13.04, mi dice che esiste già installata 13.10
<Franck72> mifobra, forse la modifica doveva essere GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<nicolamenicacci> ma es metto quello della 13.10 mi dice che non c'è nessun sistema operativo installato
<akis24> kasar: cat /etc/fstab sempre su pastebin
<nicolamenicacci> posso benissimo vedere il contenuto dell'hd da versione live
<massy> nicolamenicacci: ma riesci a partire col live??
<massy> okay
<nicolamenicacci> certo, sì, con quello sì
<massy> allora
<nicolamenicacci> sai qual è l'altro problema massy?
<massy> parti in live, e con gparted elimini tutto e reinstalli
<nicolamenicacci> chiaro, su quello non ci sono problemi
<massy> così non lasci tracce residue
<nicolamenicacci> ma volevo recuperare qualche file
<massy> l'alòtro problema?
<nicolamenicacci> appunto quello, che volevo recpuerare alcuni file
<massy> su quello nicolamenicacciio nn so aiutarti
<massy> mi spiace
<nicolamenicacci> ok
<massy> ora scusami ma mi p venuto un forte mal di testa
<nicolamenicacci> ma su gparted allora mi consigli di fare 2 particioni, massy?
<nicolamenicacci> ci mancherebbe
<massy> troppe ore la pc alla mia età fan male
<nicolamenicacci> :)
<nicolamenicacci> cmq grazie tante
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270142/
<massy> dipende
<massy> le partixioni
<massy> se usi solo ubuntu
<massy> solo ubuntu
<nicolamenicacci> sì solo lui
<Franck72> jester mi puoi aiutare con la modifica del sudo gedit /etc/default/grub, ieri mi hai fatto aggiungere nomodeset dopo splash ... ma i problemi all'avvio mi sono rimasti e devo sempre rientrare nell'edit e aggiungere nomodeset
<massy> crea una partizione swap pari al valore della tua ram e l'altra intera confile system ext4
<massy> ora vado
<dap_> massy come mi sugerissi di installare i driver nvidia con l'app driver proprietari di ubuntu software?
<massy> scusatemi tutti
<nicolamenicacci> grazie davvero!
<nicolamenicacci> grazie massy
<massy> prova dap_
<massy> ora scusami ma nn riesco piu a pensare
<massy> deo andare  coricarmi
<Franck72> AIUTO  ho modificato il sudo gedit /etc/default/grub, aggiungendo  nomodeset dopo splash ... ma i problemi all'avvio mi sono rimasti e devo sempre rientrare nell'edit e aggiungere nomodeset. qualcosa nn ha funzionato? forse la modifica doveva essere "quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<akis24> kasar: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  e cambi uid su sda2 da 1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab  a  66d21612-78ab-4a31-a5aa-82b172c074cf  e riavvia vediamo se funziona
<kasar> akis24 ho Lubuntu mi sembra che il comando sia diverso giusto?
<kasar> mi da comando inesistente
<akis24> kasar: dipende dal editor di testo non ricordo che usa lubuntu
<akis24> mousepad o altro
<Franck72> AIUTO  ho modificato il sudo gedit /etc/default/grub, aggiungendo  nomodeset dopo splash ... ma i problemi all'avvio mi sono rimasti e devo sempre rientrare nell'edit e aggiungere nomodeset. qualcosa nn ha funzionato? forse la modifica doveva essere "quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<akis24> kasar:  oppure installa gedit
<akis24> kasar: sudo leafpad /etc/fstab  e cambi uid su sda2 da 1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab  a  66d21612-78ab-4a31-a5aa-82b172c074cf  prova cosi vediamo se lo apre
<Sagitt> salve ragazzi
<Sagitt> ho un problema con apache2 e zoneminder
<mibofra> kasar, devi rifare la swap xD ?
<mibofra> che ci hai fatto xD ?
<Sagitt> ho installato 13.10 con nuova installazione, prima dovevo collegare cosi: ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<Sagitt> ora invece devo fare: ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-available/zoneminder.conf e ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/zoneminder.conf
<Sagitt> solo che continua a non andare. sapreste dirmi perchè?
<kasar> mibofra si devo ripristinarlo
<akis24> ohh mibofra  gli ho consigliato di cambiare uid visto che è errato penso dovrebbe  andare bene
<mibofra> akis24, beh certo se l'ha fatta nuova ha cambiato anche uuid
<mibofra> kasar, l'hai fatta nuova?
<Franck72> AIUTO  ho modificato il sudo gedit /etc/default/grub, aggiungendo  nomodeset dopo splash ... ma i problemi all'avvio mi sono rimasti e devo sempre rientrare nell'edit e aggiungere nomodeset. qualcosa nn ha funzionato? forse la modifica doveva essere "quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<mibofra> perché potevi riformattare l'esistente xD
<kasar> durante avanzamento versione mi e' mancata la corrente e non sono riuscito a ripristinare quindi ho reinstallato tutto ma si è ripresentato il problema dello swap
<mibofra> Franck72, dopo che hai modificato /etc/default/grub hai dato il comando sudo update-grub?
<mibofra> kasar, ah ok
<mibofra> kasar, hai fatto la partizione di swap nuova?
<kasar> mibofra finisco quello che mi ha consigliato di fare akis24 e vediamo che succede?
<mibofra> kasar,va bene , ma penso che tenga ancora la swap criptografata XD
<mibofra> kasar, ma tentar non nuoce :)
<akis24> mibofra:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270142/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270130/ guarda
<kasar> ragazzi mi fido di voi.... seguo prima le indicazioni di akis24 o le tue?
<akis24> mibofra:  è un esperto
<mibofra> akis24, siamo li ha ancora la cryptswap
<mibofra> quando quelli di canonical si decideranno a sistemarla... boh
<mibofra> kasar, apri gparted e formatta la partizione criptata in swap swap xD
<Franck72> mifobra ho dato ora il comando sudo update-grub ... in questo modo ha trasferito la modifica sull'edit???
<Franck72> mibofra,  ho dato ora il comando sudo update-grub ... in questo modo ha trasferito la modifica sull'edit???
<mibofra> Franck72, la modifica data in /etc/default/grub dovrebbe essere permanente adesso, prova con il riavvio
<Franck72> grazie mile mibofra
<mibofra> prego
<kasar> mibofra mi da errore non ci riesce
<mibofra> kasar, prova a smontarla, magari è montata
<mac89> salve, chi mi ricorda il giusto comando per richiamare alsaremix? :-/
<akis24> mac89: alsamixer
<mac89> akis24: grazie :)
<akis24> :)
<kasar> mibofra, l'ho smontata da Disco e non da gparted e ho provato a riformattarla ma non andava oltre. poi ho provato ad eliminarla ma mi ha risposto che x completare l'operazione devo riavviare.
<kasar> da gestione disco ho notato una cosa strana pero'
<mibofra> kasar, riavvia e se ti chiede di unità mancanti premi s per saltarle
<mibofra> kasar, che poi la facciam nuova
<luck> giorno
<kasar> ok ora riavvio ma cmq è normale che nella gestione disco oltre a dispositivi disco, sotto altri dispositivi mi dia "dispositivo a blocchi" 1,1GB /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 e un altro "dispositivo a blocchi" 521MB /dev/zram0?
<kasar> sbaglio o non dovrebbero essere sotto altri dispositivi?
<luck> qualcuno di voi sa come disinstallare ubuntu one music e amazon e gli alzi lens rompi palle? Perchè non trovo piu i pacchetti se non home-lens che però poi disattiva tutta la dash -.-
<luck> dimenticavo, parlo della 13.10
<kasar> in tanto faccio un riavvio poi vediamo mibofra
<akis24> kasar: zram è un applicazione  credo installata da te
<kasar> zram è un applicazione?.............
<akis24> kasar:  zRam è un modulo presente nel kernel Linux che va a migliorare le performance del nostro sistema comprimendo alcuni blocchi di Ram i quali possono agire come una "normale" partizione di Swap.
<akis24> kasar:  qualcuno lo ha installato.. e io no di certo  :)
<akis24> kasar: riavvia per ora
<kasar> beh potrebbe esser stato installato durante l'avanzamento alla 13.10. io di mio ho aggiunto solo Amule e Gparted
<kasar> cmq ora riavvio e poi si vedra
<akis24> ok
<luck> nessuno ha un consiglio?
<akis24> luck:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=4226039
<kasar_> rieccomi
<akis24> bene kasar
<luck> quello non parla della 13.10
<luck> questi maledetti hanno cambiato tutto
<akis24> luck: hai cliccato sul collegamento riportato sotto ?
<luck> quello che mi hai linkato che porta ad un altro post
<kasar_> da dove si continua?
<akis24> luck:  si quello
<luck> non è per la 13.10
<akis24> kasar_: rifai la swap anche tramite gparted
<luck> ho gia cercato come un pazzo, nessuno sa niente e dicono che non si possano più togliere
<akis24> luck:  spaicente
<akis24> spiacente*
<luck> esiste un modo per chattare con qualcuno del team ubuntu?
<kasar_> va bene akis24 lo faccio subito ma di questa fantomatica applicazione (zram0) vista come swap che ne facciamo?
<akis24> kasar_:  lasciala stare per ora
<kasar_> ok akis24
<kasar_> akis24, swap ricreata, e ora?
<akis24> e ora vediamo di sistemare .. mibofra   sara' in giro
<mibofra> oi
<kasar_> ah ok........allora aspettiamo lui
<kasar_> rieccolo
<mibofra> kasar_, fatta la swap?
<kasar_> mibofra si fatta
<mibofra> kasar_, hai aggiustato l'fstab?
<akis24> mibofra:  deve sistemarlo
<kasar_> si diceva con akis24 che c'è sempre questa fantomatica applicazione (zram0) vista come swap da capire se è da tenere o far altro
<kasar_> ora sistemiamo lo swap e poi vediamo zram0 magari
<mibofra> kasar_, nell'fstab :
<mibofra> #UUID=1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab none            swap    sw              0       0
<mibofra> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<mibofra> cancella la riga /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 , togli il # correggendo l'uuid in base alla nuova swap e poi salvi il file (modificato con root ovviamente) e dai nel terminale : sudo swapon -a
<mibofra> kasar_, invece zram è un compressore di pacchi di swap, non mi ricordo se di default da un po è installata
<kasar_> ah ok quindi deve restare li
<mibofra> comunque dopo che hai montato la swap lo riavvii con sudo service zram-config restart, lo fermi con uno stop e se vuoi lo rimuovi con sudo apt-get --purge zram-config
<mibofra> ;)
<kasar_> strano sai pero' perche' è uscita fuori dopo aggiornamenti, prima non c'era
<akis24> kasar_:  magari è dovuta al kernel nuovo..
<kasar_> mi ricordi il comando ....leafpad ecc?
<akis24> kasar_: se guardi su nel log lo ritrovi
<akis24> sudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<Strige> c'è qualcuno che può darmi dei consigli per l'istallazione di ubuntu????
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> Strige:  scarica installala su un disco e provala da live e accertati che vada bene poi installi
<akis24> Strige:  sorry ... oddio masterizzala su disco
<kasar_> prima di salvare mi dite se cosi' va bene?
<mibofra> kasar_,  passaci il link xD
<kasar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270512/
<akis24> kasar_:  se hai uid corretto è a posto
<mibofra> idem
<kasar_> l'ho incollato dopo aver dato cat /etc/fstab
<gigirock> ubu 13.10 64bit non riesco a impostare lo sfondo desktop.. se premo tasto dx sul desktop non appare menu
<mibofra> kasar_, procedi tranquillo
<mibofra> gigirock, ma bene
<gigirock> sig mibofra poi all'accesione appare errore tracker-store
<mibofra> gigirock, pure
<mibofra> gigirock, appena installato?
<gigirock> si aggiornato da 13.04
<kasar_> raga mi dice cannot find the device for UUID=1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab
<Vito59> ciao, ho seguito questa guida ed installato ubuntu 12.04 64 bit su portatile con windows 8  e uefi,sembrava tutto ok ma al riavvio parte sempre windows qualcuno mi dà una mano?
<akis24> kasar sudo blkid
<kasar_> dunque con il risultato di cat è http://paste.ubuntu.com/6270599/
<mibofra> kasar_, hai sbagliato uuid
<mibofra> cambialo con quello della nuova partizione di swap
<kasar_> mibrofra ma la uuid non si prende da cat?
<mibofra> kasar_, la uuid giusta la prendi da blkid o parted (la sua gui gparted)
<kasar_> le uuid ottenute con cat e blkid sono diverse
<mibofra> ti ricordi?
<mibofra> appunto xD
<kasar_> ah ok
<mibofra> kasar_, modifica l'fstab  con l'uuid che vedi in blkid per la swap
<kasar_> dopo sudo swapon -a non da nessun respondo è giusto?
<akis24> kasar_:  si si
<kasar_> bene , riavvio e se non esce + il messaggio di avviso x lo swap è tutto ok
<akis24> ok kasar_
<kasar_> dunque x la zram0 non non è un anomalia la posso lasciare se no crea problemi che dite?
<akis24> si lasciala kasar_
<kasar_> vi chiedo un utlima cosa poi vi lascio ammenoche non ci siano alrti problemi con lo swap
<kasar_> se capitasse in futuro di dover reinstallare come faccio ad evitare che capiti nuovamente il problema della partizione swap
<akis24> kasar_:  di solito non succede mica manca la corrente sempre o si ferma avanzamento ecc  comunque il riferimento è sempre uid del disco
<kasar_> ho impostato le partizioni manuali cosi: root da 20GB, Home da 139GB e swap da 1GB. Magari sbaglio io qualcosa?
<akis24> kasar_:  vai  bene
<Vito59> nessuno per me?
<kasar_> akis24 si infatti non succede sempre che manchi la luce x fortuna ma
<akis24> Vito59: ?
<akis24> !chiedi | Vito59:
<ubot-it> Vito59:: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kasar_> anche la prima volta che ho installato da zero Lubuntu, non avuto nessun crash di nessun tipo eppure la swap è venuta fuori male come questa volta
<Vito59> avevo già scritto ma nessuno ha risposto circa 10 minuti fà...richiedo: ciao, ho seguito questa guida ed installato ubuntu 12.04 64 bit su portatile con windows 8  e uefi,sembrava tutto ok ma al riavvio parte sempre windows qualcuno mi dà una mano?
<akis24> kasar_: sembra ci sia qualche problema quando si sceglie la home criptata
<kasar_> forse vale la pena seguire il partizionamento automatico e avere solo 2 partizioni, una root e una swap
<cristian_c> Vito59, ovviamente, hai letto il wiki, vero?
<akis24> !uefi | Vito59
<ubot-it> Vito59: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Vito59> bhè è la stessa che ho seguito io ma non funziona!!!!!!!!
<kasar_> akis24, cosa comporta non avere la home criptata in termini di sicurezza generale?
<akis24> kasar_:  ovviamente una cartella  criptata è piu' sicura  in caso di manomissione del sistema ecc .. ma francamente non ne vedo l'utilita' per comuni utilizzatori
<kasar_> akis24, si in effetti.....cmq con cartella criptata facciamo riferimento durante l'installazione alla cifratura della propria directory personale è corretto?
<akis24> kasar_:  si ma come dice mibofra  sembra ci sia qualche problemino ... devono sistemare bene le cose
<kasar_> va bene, ora so come evitare nel caso dove installare in futuro
<kasar_> vi auguro buona domenica e vi saluto
<kasar_> grazie a te e a mibofra
<kasar_> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<mibofra> ciao :)
<roybetty> sera
<roybetty> tutti occuparti
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roybetty> madonna
<roybetty> il bot e' serio
<roybetty> tipo
<roybetty> non rompete i coglioni
<akis24> roybetty:  usa un linguaggio corretto nno da osteria
<roybetty> si si scusa
<roybetty> ma sai
<dudu_> iniziato ad usare UBUNTU 13.10 abituato a WINDOWS è TUTTO UN ALTRO MONDO... ma davvero bello!
<roybetty> dopo 5 volte che entro in sto canale e nessuino caga
<roybetty> insomma
<roybetty> non e' proprio come
<roybetty> professate
<dudu_> iniziato ad usare UBUNTU 13.10 abituato a WINDOWS è TUTTO UN ALTRO MONDO... ma davvero bello!
<akis24> roybetty: sai nessuno qui è pagato  e come dire aiutare gli altri senza chiedere nulla in cambio ..
<roybetty> come
<roybetty> io non voglio aiuto
<roybetty> io voglio solo dialogo
<roybetty> hehehehe italiani
<roybetty> pensano sempre a quello
<dudu_> io vorrei aiutare allo svilupppo!
<roybetty> profitto
<roybetty> hehehhehehhehe
<akis24> roybetty:  quindi qualcuno che parli con te a tua disposizione .. poca roba insomma
<roybetty> ma non siete volontari
<roybetty> ecco
<dudu_> vorrei aiutare alla prossima relise di UBUNTU!
<roybetty> perfetto
<roybetty> risposta ottima
<roybetty> madonna mia tutti uguali
<roybetty> interessante
<akis24> dudu_:  qui si da' supporto a ubuntu il resto eventualmente su #ubuntu-it-chat
<roybetty> no no qui non si da niente
<roybetty> e manco di la
<roybetty> tutti professori
<roybetty> hehehehe
<roybetty> non ti aiutano manco ti cagano
<pancio> buonasera
<roybetty> sera
<cristian_c> roybetty, capisci che questo non è un helpdesk
<akis24> roybetty: che peccato per me leggerti
<roybetty> si
<roybetty> ma insultare cosi gratuitamente
<akis24> insultare!!!!!!!
<roybetty> un nuovo entrato mi sembra un po stupido
<cristian_c> roybetty, ok, ora se hai delle domande, falle, ma non polemizzare
<akis24> [18:01:07] <roybetty> tutti professori
<akis24> [18:01:08] <roybetty> hehehehe
<akis24> [18:01:20] <roybetty> non ti aiutano manco ti cagano
<roybetty> evvero
<akis24> senti da che pulpito.. arriva la predica
<roybetty> da me
<roybetty> hehehehhahhahahah
<akis24> lasciamo perdere va' buon sproloquio
<roybetty> io
<roybetty> gia
<roybetty> lasciamoi perdere
<roybetty> sta di fatto che vi ho smosso
<roybetty> come mai
<pancio> scopo di questa chat? scusate.....
<cristian_c> roybetty, veramente io sono arrivato ora
<roybetty> un fondo di verita'
<roybetty> si si
<cristian_c> roybetty, questa è la chat, se non ti sta bene c'è sempre il canale #ubuntu dove troverai un miglior supporto e tanti camerieri ai tuoi piedi :)
<roybetty> heheheh forte
<roybetty> ok
<cristian_c> pancio, supporto volontario , ma non obbligatorio
<pancio> ok capito
<pancio> grazie
<cristian_c> non è un'assistenza clienti, questo volevo dire a roybetty
<roybetty> ma io non sono un cliente
<cristian_c> appunti
<cristian_c> che neppure nelle assistenze clienti non è che uno può pretendere tutto
<roybetty> e poi caro cristian la polemica e' alla base della discusione
<cristian_c> roybetty, questa è la chat, la si prende e la si accetta così com'è
<roybetty> gia
<cristian_c> roybetty, ok, ma questo spazio è destinato principalmente al supporto, non alla polemica, questo è quanto dovevo dire
<roybetty> ok dai
<roybetty> allora se entro in questo canale devo stare zitto?
<roybetty> ok
<roybetty> scusatemi
<roybetty> sono solo un po nervoso
<roybetty> scusatemi ancora
<pancio> ma scausate non voglio entrare in merito alle vostre discussioni
<pancio> se ho una domanda la posso fare qui?
<roybetty> no no e' colpa mia
<roybetty> scusate
<paolo> roybetty: la tua domanda su ubuntu qual è?
<roybetty> esco
<roybetty> mmmmm
<cristian_c> pancio, sì, puoi
<pancio> grazie
<roybetty> c'e' ne qualche migliaio :)))
<cristian_c> pancio, se riguarda il supporto di ubuntu, certo
<paolo> e allora chiedi, se qualcuno ti sa rispondere e ha tempo di farlo lo farà
<roybetty> si lo so
<roybetty> scusatemi ancora
<pancio> non riesco a trovare un programma simile ad songr per ubuntu
<roybetty> mi dite il server per entrare con un prog  irc
<paolo> roybetty: su quale network?
<roybetty> network scusami ma non capisco
<roybetty> il server irc di ubuntu in  irc
<paolo> l'elenco dei server freenode è qua: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<paolo> ma già ci sei connesso, il server italiano cmq è calvino
<roybetty> si ho visto sul sito
<roybetty> anche questas e' una impresa
<roybetty> a trovare un server irc italiano
<paolo> ok, allora scarica un client e connettiti da li se vuoi (visto che sei in webchat). Io su ubuntu uso xchat
<roybetty> si anchio
<roybetty> xchat
<roybetty> ma il   nome del server insomma
<cristian_c> pancio, non conosco songr
<roybetty> mi sembra un po come dire
<cristian_c> pancio, di che si tratta?
<paolo> roybetty: calvino.freenode.net
<roybetty> complicato a trovarlo
<roybetty> ti devi sbattere
<roybetty> e non va bene
<frank____> come si fa a conoscere i requisiti del mio computer?
<akis24> frank____: lshw da terminale
<roybetty|2> ciao
<giovanna> posso  cambiare  l'ip da  ubuntu?
<giovanna> ki s  a rispondere
<giovanna> nascondere ip  su  ubuntu
<jighen> raga attraverso ubuntu builder posso modificare l'iso di blacktrack o funziona solo per le distro di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> jighen, non saprei, dovresti chiedere all'autore del programma
<cristian_c> jighen, comunque, qui si parla di applicazioni presenti soltanto nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<jighen> raga sapete dirmi se con ubuntu builder posso modificare l'iso di blacktrack 5 r3 o se funziona solo con le distro di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> jighen, ti ho già risposto
<jighen> scusami ma mi si era sconnesso
<cristian_c> 18:50:45 <cristian_c> jighen, non saprei, dovresti chiedere all'autore del programma
<cristian_c> 18:51:06 <cristian_c> jighen, comunque, qui si parla di applicazioni presenti soltanto nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<jighen> va bene grazie lo stesso :D
<cristian_c> jighen, l'autore è italiano
<cristian_c> jighen, ed è pure moderatore del forum
<jighen> va be ora vedo di trovare info ;D
<cristian_c> jighen, c'è una discussione ufficiale sul forum di ubuntu, a proposito di ubuntu builder
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi . . . :) ho un problema
<A_Paternoster> Ho una scheda wireless intel e quando mi connetto ad una rete wireless mi continua a lampeggiare . . .
<A_Paternoster> ho letto sulla wiki di arch linux che è di default così . . .
<A_Paternoster> io ho Ubuntu . . . è possibile farla smettere di lampeggiare ?
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, cosa lampeggia?
<cristian_c> :P
<A_Paternoster> il led . . . XD scusa non l'avevo scritto :) cristian_c
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, lo fa anche a me con la atheros
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, sto appunto cercando una soluzione
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, io comunque, sono riuscito a impostare i colori fissi
<cristian_c> anche se invertiti XD
<A_Paternoster> ho provato a seguire le guide online ma nessuna funziona . . . ?? colori ? Io ho solo il verde come led se è accesa e niente se è spenta . . . cristian_c
<frank____> come si fa a conoscere i requisiti del mio computer?
<A_Paternoster> comunque mi potresti dire come hai fatto ad impostare i colori fissi ? cristian_c
<laura__> non  riesco a d  istallare  tor
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, va beh, ma il principio è lo stesso
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, lampeggia perché segue l'attività di rete
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, è impostata sul pin sbagliato
<cristian_c> !info tor
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3.25-1 (raring), package size 903 kB, installed size 2555 kB
<cristian_c> laura__, hai risolto per l'audio?
<laura__> no
<laura__> Installare i seguenti pacchetti, disponibili nel componente universe dei repository ufficiali: m a non  riesco  vorrei  imparare  ma
<laura__> privoxy  tor
<cristian_c> laura__, apri il software center
<laura__> dov e li  trovo  non  riesco
<cristian_c> laura__, più facile di così
<Sagitt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=567101
<Sagitt> qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<laura__> ce s os tata  siu  internet  ma   non  li  ho  trovati
<cristian_c> laura__, apri il software center
<laura__> fatto
<cristian_c> laura__, vai nella barra di ricerca e digita: tor
<laura__> fatto
<laura__>   non  lo  trova
<roybetty> attenti a tor
<roybetty> arriva fbi
<laura__> a  aspetta  era  impostato  x  20  risultati
<roybetty> x 20
<roybetty> ???
<laura__> tor  cosi  come  sta  scritto  non  ce'
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, vai in /sys/class/leds/
<laura__> va  da  tonnlop  a  tora
<roybetty> vidalia
<roybetty> e poi installi tor
<laura__> k e nervi  ke  cio'
<roybetty> softewar center ricerca tor
<roybetty> e vedi vidalia
<laura__> non  ce
<roybetty> si
<roybetty> MA USI UBUNTU
<laura__> brav a vidalia  c'eè
<cristian_c> rh
<cristian_c> *eh
<cristian_c> Sagitt, spiega il problema
<roybetty> hai bisogno di 2 prog per tor
<laura__> pero  non  sono  io  ke  son  scema  su  wiki  diceva  tor
<cristian_c> Sagitt, le persone non aprono i link senza motivo
<cristian_c> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<cristian_c> lol
<roybetty> ecco
<roybetty> :)
<cristian_c> laura__, scusa, e come fai a guardare i video senza audio? XD
<laura__> li s carico  tanto  il  buffering  è  lento
<cristian_c> lol
<laura__> devo s caricare  anke  privoxy?
<laura__> rallenteranno  molto   il  pc?
<cristian_c> boh
<laura__>   come  su  window?
<cristian_c> laura__, io non mi fisserei così tanto su tor e compagnia bella
<laura__> ma  connessione   a  rischio  mi  dice
<cristian_c> laura__, lol, ma di che parli?
<laura__> te  lo d etto s tamattina  sicurezza  nessuna
<cristian_c> laura__, ti sei fissata
<cristian_c> laura__, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<roybetty> la sicurezza su la rete
<roybetty> hahahahhahahhahahahaha
<roybetty> ma dove
<laura__> sulla  mia  icona  di  connessione     ce  scrtitto   sopra  lip
<roybetty> hehehehehhehe
<laura__> hahhahaha
<cristian_c> laura__, aspetta, ma tu ri riferisci alla connessione wifi?
<laura__>   se  mi  bekka  il  amrito  nella  chat  con  un a ltro>??? rideresti  meno
<laura__> no  eternet
<cristian_c> laura__, comunque, l'ip è pubblico, lo vedono tutti
<roybetty> heheheh
<cristian_c> laura__, in ogni caso, uno con l'ip non ci fa niente
<laura__> non  posso  oscurarlo  con  tor?
<roybetty> ip publico
<cristian_c> laura__, non serve a niente
<roybetty> heheheh
<laura__> come  con  lip  sa  la  linea  che  sta  chiamando
<cristian_c> laura__, anche se conoscono l'ip non ti cambia la vita
<roybetty> ma se anno bloccato la rete tor figurati cosa fanno col tuo pc
<cristian_c> non ci fanno niente con il tuo ip
<roybetty> hahahahhahahah
<roybetty> mmmmm
<roybetty> sicuro
<laura__> ma  limportante e  che  non  si  veda
<cristian_c> roybetty, è un'affermazione imprecisa
<roybetty> cosa?
<laura__> ip
<cristian_c> laura__, sbagliato, che si veda o non si veda, non cambia nulla
<roybetty> be' insomma
<laura__> un a volta  mio  amrtio  ha  bekkato  ki  mandav a i  mail  dall'ip
<roybetty> cambia
<cristian_c> laura__, i problemi ci potrebbero essere installi ssh, a esempio
<cristian_c> *ad
<laura__> ed  è  successo un  casino  s e nascondo  l'ip  non  mi  trovano  dalla  mail
<roybetty> uuuuu  ssh laura conosce ssh
<roybetty> interessante
<cristian_c> laura__, oppure se hai l'ssid di default
<laura__> ssh  che  roba  s  è  si  mangia?
<cristian_c> laura__, ma tu non usi wifi, quindi non vedo il problema
<laura__> aaaaa
<Sagitt> cristian_c: praticamente ho installato il nuovo 13.10, nuova installazione, e anche zoneminder
<laura__>  rispiego  avevo  un  amante
<cristian_c> ba beh, ci rinuncio
<cristian_c> *va
<laura__>   gli  mandavo  la  mai e lui  rispondeva  il  marito  dagli  header  della  mail  è  risalito a lui
<Sagitt> prima bastava collegare le config di apache di zoneminder alla conf.d di apache e tutto funzionava, ora hanno aggiornato apache alla 2.4 e non funziona
<Sagitt> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> mi arrendo
<laura__> ma  scusate  spiegatemi  non  è  così=??
<roybetty> mmmm
<roybetty> insomma piu o meno
<laura__> se  mando  una  mail  non  pooso no  tracciare  l'ip  e quindi  sapere da  chi  viene  l a mail?
<roybetty> si
<laura__> inbvece  io  l'ip  lo  metto  con  tor  e quindi  ciccia
<roybetty> lo vedi ip
<laura__> non  capisco  che  ve  ridete
<mibofra> ragazzi ragazzi fermatevi
<roybetty> be' ma devi essdere collegata alla rete tor
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roybetty> hehhe
<laura__> certo
<roybetty> ti ha subito ripreso
<laura__> ma  devo  scaricarlo  no?
<roybetty> ma che
<roybetty> tor
<laura__> e su  ubuntu  non  riesco  quindi  centra  ubuntu
<roybetty> no
<laura__> cpome  no
<mibofra> ragazzi volete fermarvi 2 cavolo di secondi?
<roybetty> su linux c'e' tor e vadilia
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> è fatta per quello
<roybetty> si
<roybetty> scusate
<laura__> va  be h  che  son  tonta  ma  fino a qui  ci a rrivo  a cristian
<roybetty> ?
<laura__> allora  istallo  tor.... e poi
<roybetty> no
<roybetty> non intallarlo
<laura__> pakketto  tor  ok  scusate
<roybetty> lascia perdere
<laura__> xche
<roybetty> tu per entrare in tor devi pagare
<laura__> otterro'  anvigazione  anonima
<laura__> m a no
<roybetty> se no hai una conessione insomma
<laura__>   con  wind  mia  pagato
<roybetty> molto labile
<laura__> si  un  po  lenta  diciamo
<roybetty> heheheh
<roybetty> lenta
<roybetty> heheehe
<laura__> daie  co  sto  hehehehhe
<roybetty> lentissima diciamo
<laura__> ma  non  rischio  nulla
<laura__>  no?
<roybetty> si
<roybetty> ti vedono
<roybetty> heheeh
<roybetty> vedono tutto
<laura__> e  come  mai  non  appar e un  ip  generato a csaccio
<roybetty> perche usi la rete tor
<laura__> aridaje   certo
<roybetty> e ti da un ip
<laura__> ok
<laura__> quindi  sono  anonima
<roybetty> ma se tu vai su anonymouse.ws
<roybetty> stessa cosa
<roybetty> ma la rete tor
<laura__> pero'  non  sono  lenta?
<laura__>   vuoi  dire  questo'
<roybetty> no
<roybetty> dicevo per ip
<laura__> cosa  cambi a tra  i  due
<roybetty> ma per avere anonimato su tor ti devi fare un account
<roybetty> pagare
<roybetty> :)
<roybetty> allora +
<laura__> su  window  no s carica il  broweser    ebasta
<roybetty> forse
<roybetty> e dico forse
<roybetty> sei tranquilla
<roybetty> non hai capito
<laura__> m a ho  provato  a mandarmi  una  mail   usando  tor  e  lip  non  si  vede
<roybetty> usi windows
<laura__> in  ufficio  si
<roybetty> va be'
<roybetty> :)
<laura__> e  con  tor  non  si  vede ip  della  mia  mail  quindi  ok
<roybetty> ok
<laura__> e  ke  me  fai  perdere  tempo  con  queste  disquisizioni a ccademike
<roybetty> ok scusami
<roybetty> ma sai la teoria e' importante
<laura__> grrrrr
<roybetty> haistain se non conosceva la matematica
<roybetty> mmmmm
<laura__> mi  dirai  che  non  mi  fa  scarikare  il  pakketto
<roybetty> ?
<laura__> come  s e chiamava  aldira^?
<roybetty> heheheh vadilia
<laura__> hehhe  che  ganzo  ke  s ei  ehehhe
<roybetty> ha una icona di una cipolla
<roybetty> ganzo?
<roybetty> io
<roybetty> hehehehhe
<roybetty> no no +
<roybetty> ma questa da dove e' uscita
<laura__> non  fai  prima   adirmi  come  istalalrlo  invece  di  prebdere  in  giro  una povera  donna
<laura__> ?
<roybetty> io
<roybetty> ma che prenderti in giro
<roybetty> te lo detto io e il tipo
<roybetty> lo trovi sul softewer senter
<laura__> adesso  il  cente r non  m e lo t rova  piu'  e si  blokka  ke  rabbia
<roybetty> che distro usi
<laura__> distro  fia    ke  neso  ke  vor  di'
<roybetty> mazza
<roybetty> ok
<roybetty> che ubuntu usi 12.04
<roybetty> 13.04
<roybetty> 9.0
<A_Paternoster> scusa cristian_c ero a cena :), . . .  una volta che sono /sys/class/leds/ cosa devo fare ?
<laura__> a a anon lo  trova  piu  povera  me
<roybetty> va be ' vado a scaldarmi la minestra
<roybetty> a dopo
<laura__> e  mi  lasci  cosi?
<laura__> tuuti  a cena?
<MArcoleo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<MArcoleo> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere,
<laura__> dillo  ame
<MArcoleo> ho reinstallato windows 7 nel pc,dopo aver formattato
<laura__> si
<MArcoleo> sia il vecchio xp sia linux
<laura__> si
<MArcoleo> adesso ho una sola partizione C per windows,ma continuo ad avere il grub
<MArcoleo> all'accenzione
<MArcoleo> accensione
<laura__> ok
<MArcoleo> errore del pc ahahah
<laura__> ritieni  necessario  aver  tutti  e  2  i  sistemi?
<MArcoleo> no, voglio solo windows me lo obbliga il propetario del pc( l'azienda in cui lavoro)
<laura__> a  ecco
<laura__> allora  reistalla  window  cancellando  la  partizione  di  ubuntu
<MArcoleo> già fatto ma quando lo accendo parte con il grub
<laura__> ok  aspetta  che   mi  viene  fuori  l'acqua  dalla  pentola
<MArcoleo> ok ok e scusa per il disturbo
<raurax> che programma posso usare per masterizzare un mp4 su un dvd -r in modo che venga letto dal lettore dvd ?
<raurax> su windows c'è nero burning rom. ma su ubuntu ?
<raurax> k3b e brasero mi danno problemi se creo disco video
<Bithunter> Buona sera a tutti
<Bithunter> Si può installare ubuntu su nexus 7 ?
<Bithunter> Ubuntu touch è una versione di prova?
<A_Paternoster> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi ho un problema con il led della scheda di rete intel . . .
<A_Paternoster> Ubuntu Touch lo puoi installare . . . guarda qui : http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install Bithunter
<jighen> raga che cambia fra la versione di ubuntu 12.04 normale e quella della comunita?
<Bithunter> Si ho visto, grazie... Ma sembra una demo... O sbaglio?
<Bithunter> Ho anche installato ma non mi sembra utilizzabile al 100 %
<raurax> che programma posso usare per masterizzare un mp4 su un dvd -r in modo che venga letto dal lettore dvd ? su windows c'è nero burning rom. ma su ubuntu ?  k3b e brasero mi danno problemi se creo disco video
<L3m0n> raurax, che problemi ti da?
<L3m0n> cmq qua altri software http://alternativeto.net/software/k3b/
<massy> poteva anche usare wine e installarci dentro cd burner xp
<mibofra> uei :D
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi . . . volevo chiedere se io pubblico nel forum, nella sezione documentazione
<A_Paternoster> una soluzione ad un problema comune è possibile che sia messa sulla wiki ?
<luke__> buonasera a tutti... allavvio di ubuntu 12.04 mi dice L'unità disco per UUID=9637... non è ancora pronta o non è presente. Attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale
<luke__> che devo fare?
<luke__> Grazie per l'aiuto
<luke__> Devo aver fatto dei casini con Gparted quando ho creato una usb live......aiuto....
<Sagitt> qualcuno esperto di apache?
<ger13> buonasera
<ger13> volevo chiedere un mano
<ger13> mica potete aiutarmi con la compilazione?
<A_Paternoster> compilazione di . . .? ger13
<ger13>  il kernel corrente (uname-a)
<ger13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-111
<ger13> sto tentando di fare quasta installazione
<ger13> ma sn bloccato
<simbol> c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare assistenza con ubutu?
<jekoo78> ciao! vorrei istallare ubuntu, chi può darmi una mano?
<vlt> jekoo78: C’è un problema?
<jekoo78> no, in realtà non so nemmeno da dove cominciare
<jekoo78> sto scaricando ubuntu 13.10, ho un netbook con seven starter
<jekoo78> non va nemmeno a spingerlo
<jekoo78> per cui vorrei cambiare
<vale_> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<jester-> !istallazione | vale_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'istallazione'
<jester-> !installazione | vale_
<ubot-it> vale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<versilia> non riesco a far partire thunderbird dalla dash
<versilia> non riesco a far partire thunderbird dal luncher
<jester-> versilia: scrivi thunderbird nel terminale
<versilia> jester-:  thunderbird parte, ma il terminale mi da http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6273604/
<jester-> versilia: se apre è a posto
<versilia> jester-: scusa ma vado a letto, ci risentiamo domani
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-13
<guest_48188> ciao a tutti! ho bisogno di aiuto: ho un netbook acer e vorrei istallare ubuntu visto che windows xp e' troppo pesante e non e' molto grande como memoria....che requisiti bisogna avere per istallarlo...versione da 32 bit...grazie
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<pino> Buongiorno, ho un problema a installare Ubuntu con cpu non pae. ci sono procedure ad hoc?
<Guest32629> ciao
<akis24> pino:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<pino> ma non esiste un file iso  che già prevede?
<pino> che significa senza installare ambiente desktop?
<akis24> pino: se leggi bene capisci  è scritto come fare anche con le nuove distro ma devi leggere ..
<akis24> l pacchetto fake-pae a partire da Ubutu 14.04 non è più necessario per l'installazione del sistema su portatili con processori in cui il flag PAE non è leggibile.
<akis24> Avviare il supporto di installazione (live CD o live USB)
<akis24> Premere il tasto F6
<akis24> Aggiungere fra i parametri di boot l'opzione forcepae
<pino> bene, tutto questo non va, perche quando il pc incomincia a leggere il dvd di ubuntu, l'installazione non procede in quanto mi esce fuori un messaggio che mi indica installazione abortita cpu non pae
<pino> quindi non posso forzare con forcepae
<akis24> pino:  strano che non funzioni se hanno scritto in quel modo  comunque esistono le altre procedure  descritte li da provare
<glpiana> pino, quando inserisci l'opzione forcepae?
<pino> è circa una settimana che smanetto, ma effettivamente ninte di fatto.
<glpiana> ci riprovo
<glpiana> pino, quando inserisci l'opzione forcepae?
<pino> inserisco il dvd, incomincia a leggere ma poi abortisce pcu non pae
<glpiana> pino, all'inserimento del dvd a schermo cosa vedi?
<pino> non posso premere f6
<pino> schermo nero con alcuni file che tenta di leggere e ............poi mi abortisce l'installazione
<glpiana> pino, provaa fare così, appena comincia a leggere da dvd premi un tasto, chesssò, spazio per esempio, e vedi se ti manda al menu
<pino> se metto cd minimale esce logo di ubunto, 4 stringhe ma il pc non interagisce
<glpiana> pino, le così non andasse, mi pare che lubuntu mandi direttamente al menu in cui puoi premere f6, ma prima di fartelo scaricare controllo
<pino> cosa significa scaricare controllo?
<glpiana> pino, che prima di fartelo scaricare (lubuntu) controllo (io) che faccia davvero come ti ho scritto
<pino> ok provo
<akis24> pino: dai il tempo di controllare ..
<pino> ok
<glpiana> akis24, no, fagli controolare se riesce da dvd di ubuntu
<glpiana> se non va vedo cosa fa lubuntu
<akis24> pino: comunque quanto indicato da glpiana  vale credo per la iso normale non la minimale eh
<akis24> pino: con quale iso provi ?
<pino> 12.04 UBUNTU
<akis24> pino:  si ma versione standard o la minimale ?
<pino> STANDARD
<akis24> pino: allora riprova e all'avvio del dvd appena si ferma prima di partire  premi il tasto spazio e poi selezioni f6  e scegli forcepae
<pino> ok posso provare nel pomeriggio, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> altrimenti ricominciamo la tiritera
<jester-> gli digiamo che deve ancora raccoglierne di castagne prima di essere smutato
<posta_> giorno a tutti. Cosa devo impostare per far ripartire il server in automatico?
<akis24> !dettagli | posta_
<ubot-it> posta_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<posta_> se manca tensione, IL PC si riaccende, ma l'avvio di ubuntu server si blocca nella scelta della modalità di avvio e attende che l'operatore scelga e prema invio. Vorrei che si avviasse in automatico
<akis24> posta_:  di solito attende il tempo impostato su grub e poi si avvia
<glpiana> posta_, sì blocca proprio perchè è stato spento di colpo
<Aizram> ciao :D
<posta_> ok, ma in caso di blackout, vorrei si riavviasse in automatico.
<glpiana> posta_, che altri sistema hai su quel pc?
<posta_> solo ubuntu server 14.04
<glpiana> posta_, e normalmente all'avvio del pc visualizzi io menu di grub?
<posta_> si
<glpiana> posta_, a che pro se hai solo quello sopra?
<posta_> potei anche toglierlo.
<posta_> si è installato così. :)
<glpiana> posta_, no, non dovrebbe essersi installato così. se lo ha fatto è perchè ha trovato altri sistemi
<posta_> e' un pc che aveva windows, ma ho tolto tutto quando ho installato ubuntu
<posta_> glpiana, nessun suggerimento?
<ricbiage> buon giorno avrei bisogno di capire se posso scaricare ubuntu ( un mac pro) avendo maverik
<jester-> ricbiage: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<jester-> !macbook | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ricbiage> Jester- grazie
<jester-> ricbiage: ubuntu su un mac brrrrr
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ricbiage> è possibile farlo girare da un harddisk esterno?
<ricbiage> hardisk
<jester-> ricbiage: tutto è possibile ma se virtualizzi fai ancora meglio
<ricbiage> mi puoi spiegare per favore
<jester-> ricbiage: con virtualbox o vmware fusion
<jester-> !vbox | ricbiage
<ubot-it> ricbiage: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<ricbiage> è un programma? scusami ma non sono molto esperto
<cristian_c> ricbiage, apri il link
<ricbiage> ok grazie
<jester-> ricbiage: e su un disco usb il sistema rincoglionisce assai
<ricbiage> l'usb permette di avere un avvio diretto?
<ricbiage> sto leggendo
<cristian_c> se non una usb 3.0 la differenza si vede eccome
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> (con disco con connessione usb 3.0, ovviamente)
<ricbiage> una usb da 16 giga  g4?
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> g4?
<jester-> ricbiage: la usb ha un trasferimento dati molto piu lento
<ricbiage> bo sullla pennetta c'è scritto così
<jester-> è un collo di bottiglia
<cristian_c> sì, dipende dalla versione : usb 1 12 Mbit/s, usb 2 480 Mbit/s
<cristian_c> usb 3 5 Gbit/s
<cristian_c> ma ovviamente si parla di velocità massima
<ExPBoy> che non si raggiungerà mai
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> mai visto una usb2 andare oltre ai 15 20 in scrittura
<Rudj_> Salve, pochi giorni fa ho fatto una fresh install, e quindi so che funzionava. Ora se sospendo quando riattivo non ho connessione internet e devo fare un restrt del network-manager, con connessione eth
<Rudj_> non ho capito se nno refressha il pin o se non "sveglia" il modem
<glpiana> Rudj_, la sopsensione da spesso problemi su linux
<autumn1897> Salve, è da molto tempo che non riesco a installare flash player (ho anche messo la versione nuova del sistema)
<glpiana> autumn1897, vediamo anzitutto se il tuo processore lo regge. apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /proce/cpuinfo | grep sse
<Rudj_> si lo so
<glpiana> correggo: cat /proc/cpuinfo | gre sse
<Rudj_> glpiana, sono 3 anni che avevo questo problema
<Rudj_> ma l'altro giorno dopo una fresh install di 14.04 funzionava tutto
<Rudj_> ora è tornato lal punto di partenza
<Rudj_> (sul laptop wifi non ho il minimo problema)
<autumn1897> eccomi
<autumn1897> come si apre il terminale non ricordo
<Rudj_> ctrl alt t
<glpiana> autumn1897, lo trovi tra i programmi, sotto accessori di solito
<autumn1897> digitando i tasti invece?
<glpiana> Rudj_, ma è il pc fisso che mandi in sospensione?
<Rudj_> si
<glpiana> autumn1897, digitando i tasti dove?
<autumn1897> c'è un comando per aprire il terminale
<glpiana> Rudj_, a che por mandi un fisso in sospnsione?
<Rudj_> dove ti pare sul desktop
<glpiana> autumn1897, certo che c'è. ma dove lo digiteresti?
<Rudj_> glpiana, perché spesso è più comodo invece che andare attraverso tutto il boot
<autumn1897> sull ambiente scrivania per esempio
<glpiana> autumn1897, sull'ambiente scrivani non puoi scrivere nulla
<autumn1897> comqunue l'ho trovato
<autumn1897> puoi ripetermi il comando da digitare gentilmente
<jester-> ghe sugà il terminal, chi ga sugà il terminal
<Rudj_> ctrl alt t
<glpiana> autumn1897, bene, allora dai il comando e metti l'output su pastebin. fai cosa che il comando corretto è il secondo che ho scritto
<glpiana> autumn1897, leggi sopra
<glpiana> Rudj_, ma dandoti quel problema mi sa che fai prima ad avviarlo il pc
<krabador> autumn1897: cat /proc/cpuinfo | gre sse
<autumn1897> si
<autumn1897> potete linkarmi pastbin
<glpiana> autumn1897, poi copi al'output s pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rudj_> mah, dipende, si tratta di aprire il terminale e fare un network-serviice restart
<jester-> autumn1897: spe che arriva la cameriera tettona col caffè
<Rudj_> non che non sia fastidioso
<Rudj_> *network-manager
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552136/
<Rudj_> ma mi scoccia perché a) sui bug di pad è dato come risolto, e l'alro giorno funzionava
<glpiana> Rudj_, bene allora. come credi meglio. in ogni caso l'unica cosa che puoi provare a vedere è se il kernel che hai ora è diverso da quello della prima installazione , nel caso in cui fosse installato ancora, potresti provare ad avviare con quel kernel per vedere se funziona meglio la sospensione. altro non so dirti
<Rudj_> l'unica cosa che ho aambiato è il greeter ma non so se c'entra molto, son passato da gdm a lightdm
<glpiana> autumn1897, grep non gre
<Rudj_> ah il kernel è diverso ma l'immagine vecchia l'ho purgata ma penso si possa comunque installare
<glpiana> Rudj_, potrebbe, torna a lightdm e vedi cosa cambia
<Rudj_> no ora son o su lightdfm
<Rudj_> prima ero su gdsm
<Rudj_> *gdm
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552147/
<glpiana> Rudj_, quindi non hai installato ubuntu
<glpiana> ubutnu usa lightdm di default, non gdm
<Rudj_> avevo messo gnome desktop sopra unity
<Rudj_> e gnome preferisce gdm di default
<glpiana> Rudj_, mettere gnome shell crea non pochi problemi
<glpiana> Rudj_, prova piuttosto ubuntu gnome se vuoi gnome shell
<jester-> poi si capisce perchè non va una mazza
<Rudj_> ho capito ma è l'unico de decente
<Rudj_> ah aspè
<glpiana> autumn1897, come hai provato a isntallarlo flash?
<autumn1897> prima di tutto sul software center
<autumn1897> e nisba
<Rudj_> allora con ubuntu desktop+gnome shell funzionava tutto
<Rudj_> poi con questa combo ha smesso di funzionare (non riuscivo più a loggare, schermata nera prima dello splash e dopo il logo)
<Rudj_> allora ho installato gnome desktop e messo lightdm come manager
<glpiana> Rudj_, allora a maggior ragione, prova ubuntu gnome, così non devi fare mischioni
<Rudj_> perchè con gdm non riesco ad andare oltre il logo di boot
<Rudj_> ma adesso sono usu ubunutu gnome
<Rudj_> se inendi ubuntu-gnome-desktop invece della sola gnome-shelll
<autumn1897> glpiana: mi dovrò rassegnare?
<glpiana> Rudj_, se intendessi ubuntu-gnome-desktop avrei scritto ubuntu.-gnome-desktop
<glpiana> autumn1897, scrivi in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Rudj_, io invece ti sto parlando di ubuntu gnome
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Rudj_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/
<autumn1897> te lo linko
<autumn1897> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552197/
<Rudj_> glpiana, grazie, ma è una distro costruita su gnome?
<glpiana> autumn1897, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> Rudj_, è ubutnu che come interfaccia a gnome shell senza troppi giri di installa di qui e installa di là
<autumn1897> io lo copio ma se provo a leggerlo vomito
<glpiana> Rudj_, così non mischi cose non compatibili tra loro e magari la cosa funziona
<glpiana> !chat | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rudj_> cioè è una distro senza unity
<glpiana> Rudj_, sì, ha gnome shell, non unity, non lxde, non xfce, non altro
<autumn1897> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552207/
<Rudj_> posso fare un dirty install o devo formattare tutto'
<Rudj_> ?
<glpiana> autumn1897, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flash-properties-gtk  adobe-flashplugin  flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> Rudj_, ascolta, hai già problemi legati a quello che hai installato. se vuoi sperare di risolvere il problema della sopsensione non credi sia meglio una installazione pulita?
<Rudj_> certo, ma ho fatto un fesh install 10gg fa :S
<autumn1897> dovrebbe aver caricato l'install
<autumn1897> faccio una prova sul web?
<Rudj_> ho millemilioni di estensioni e settaggi da backuppare..
<Rudj_> se provo upgrade del kernel prima come lo vedi? dovrei avere i ldebian di 3.16 da qualche parte
<glpiana> Rudj_, fai quel che credi. qui non c'è supporto su verioni di software esterne ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> autumn1897, dubito che con il comando che ti ho dato abbia installato qualcosa
<glpiana> autumn1897, scrivi nel terminale: sudo updatedb
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, dopodichè scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so
<autumn1897> poi?
<glpiana> autumn1897, non da nulla?
<autumn1897> no
<glpiana> autumn1897, bene. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, mostrami l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552253/
<glpiana> autumn1897, bene, chiudi firefox del tutto. poi riaprilo e rpova un video di youtube
<autumn1897> ma alcuni video sul tubo me li carica comunque.. oltretutto uso chrome
<autumn1897> ora provo con link che non mi carica, tipo lo streaming
<glpiana> autumn1897, se usi chrome, utilizzi un software sul quale qui non c'è supporto essendo esterno ai repository ufficiali. inoltre chrome si porta appresso il suo flash. tu hai detto di avere un problema con flashplayer. prova firefox con un video di youtube
<autumn1897> va bene provo.. chiudo
<autumn1897> glpiana: su firefox il flash funziona
<glpiana> autumn1897, bene, a posto allora
<nico-1935> Perche` Bluetooth funziona correttamente nella trasmissione di un file dal computer verso un cellulare ma non viceversa?
<autumn1897> ma scusa la domanda quindi l'unico browser ufficiale utilizzabile con ubuntu è firefox?
<glpiana> autumn1897, no
<jester-> autumn1897: puoi usare quello che ti pare ma non c'è supporto se non è app ubuntu da repo
<autumn1897> tranne mozilla
<jester-> ma anche chromium-browser
<glpiana> autumn1897, vai sul software center, ce ne sono parechci di browser
<jester-> ti fa l'icona celestino rosa pallido
<autumn1897> io l'ho scaricato chrome dal center, ma sta di fatto che lì flash non funziona
<glpiana> autumn1897, ma hai messo chrome o chromium?
<glpiana> autumn1897, l'icona di colori è?
<autumn1897> chromium, icona azzurrina
<jester-> autumn1897: con ff funza?
<glpiana> autumn1897, allora leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<autumn1897> eh si
<jester-> autumn1897: se non a un cavallo usa l'altro
<autumn1897> non ce l'ha
<glpiana> autumn1897, allora leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer   e due
<jester-> mettiglielo
<autumn1897> e se scrivo chrome mi trova solo quella, non vorrei che fossero sballati i repository, possiamo vederli?
<jester-> aspe che arriva il pulmino con gli altri soci
<glpiana> autumn1897, è giusto che ti dia chromium e non chrome. adesso smettila di scrivere e leggi la guida che ti ho indicato
<Rudj_> autumn fai chrome://plugins e controlla che non ci siano 2 versioni fi flash attivate
<glpiana> Rudj_, è uscito
<autumn1897> glpiana: seguito la guida, ora è a posto
<glpiana> autumn1897, bene
<Rudj_> autumn in chrome scrivi nella barra
<autumn1897> nella stringa che ho copiato nella barra dei link
<Rudj_> chrome://plugins
<autumn1897> le spunto le voci sempre consentito?
<Rudj_> clicca advanced view
<glpiana> Rudj_, ha detto che funziona
<Rudj_> e controlla che solo un flahs player sia abilitato (pepper)
<Rudj_> ah ok pensavo parlasse di ff
<glpiana> Rudj_, ora ha flash sia su firefox che su chromium. io non toccherei ulteriormente
<glpiana> a meno di voler far sì che smetta di funzionare
<autumn1897> sono due le voci:  chromoting wiewer e adobe flash player
<Rudj_> tanto fra nemmeno un anno passa tutto in html5
<autumn1897> in entrambe potrei spuntare la voce sempre consentito
<glpiana> Rudj_, va bene, ma non è argomento di questo canale
<autumn1897> glpiana: che faccio le spunto?
<glpiana> autumn1897, scusa, ma che vuoi spuntare? sta funzionando o no?
<autumn1897> si
<glpiana> autumn1897, però?
<autumn1897> però nulla
<glpiana> autumn1897, perchè vuoi mettere spunte ad mentulam canis?
<autumn1897> eh bo chiedo
<glpiana> autumn1897, se funziona non toccare nulla
<autumn1897> va bin
<Rudj_> devi immaginarti linux come il tempi o di indiana jones
<glpiana> !chat | Rudj_
<ubot-it> Rudj_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rudj_> tutto sta in equilibrio per miracolo e se tocchi qualcosa succede il finimondo
<autumn1897> eh ho notato... inoltre ho un altro problema da quando ho messo ubuntu... ossia che non riesco più a spegnere o riavviare la macchina con i comandi
<glpiana> autumn1897, con che comandi?
<autumn1897> ma ho provato a vedere guide, chieder qui... è un delirio
<autumn1897> il tasto di arresto glpiana
<autumn1897> o riavvio... sospensione
<autumn1897> in pratica uso sempre il pulsante
<glpiana> autumn1897, parli del tasto fisico sulla macchina o delle voci nel menu dell'interfaccia grafica?
<autumn1897> del tasto fisico, ho bisogno di quello per spegnere
<glpiana> autumn1897, e lo tieni premuto o lo premi solo una volta e appare il menu di spegnomento?
<autumn1897> no no lo tengo premuto per spegnerlo
<autumn1897> non esegue il comando altrimenti
<glpiana> autumn1897, non durerà molto sto sistema. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo halt     per sepgnerlo    o sudo reboot per riavviarlo          e vedi se almeno così si spegne
<autumn1897> avevo già provato questo comando e niente.. ci riprovo
<autumn1897> rieccomi
<glpiana> autumn1897, che comando hai dato e cosa ha fatto?
<autumn1897> ho dato il comando del riavvio e come in passato si blocca su una schermata nera
<glpiana> autumn1897, mentre quando lo fai dall'interfaccia grafica che fa?
<autumn1897> la scritta sopra in alto era wait-for-state stop/waiting
<autumn1897> non so ora ci provo
<glpiana> autumn1897, come non lo sai?
<autumn1897> cioè so che mi da la stessa schermata nera
<glpiana> come fai a dire che non funziona se non lo hai provato?
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> autumn1897, quello mi interessa, è un problema di acpi
<autumn1897> ma ormai è da un pezzo che non ci provo
<glpiana> autumn1897, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<autumn1897> grub??
<glpiana> autumn1897, il menu di scelta del sistema operativo
<autumn1897> comuqnue se ti può servire in passato ho fatto dei casini e dopo aver condiviso ubuntu con windows poco dopo ho cancellato quest'ultimo involontariamente
<glpiana> autumn1897, no, mi interessa sapere se vedi il menu di scelta o meno
<autumn1897> non so a che menu fai riferimento
<glpiana> autumn1897, vabbè, diciamo che non lo visualizzi. apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, trova la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, aggiungi tra la virgolette anche questa opzione: acpi=force
<glpiana> autumn1897, deve risultare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, salva il file, chiudi l'editor e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo update-grub
<autumn1897> fatto
<glpiana> autumn1897, ora dovrai riavviare per vedere se dopo il riavvio funziona o meno.q uindi non andrà al primo riavvio , ma se va bene andrà al secondo
<glpiana> autumn1897, in ogni caso, questa opzione potrebbe darti problemi
<autumn1897> ossia?
<glpiana> autumn1897, se ti da problemi ma carichi comuqnue il sistema, edita ancora il file, leva l'opzione che hai aggiunto e ridai sudo update-grub
<autumn1897> che problema potrebbe darmi
<glpiana> autumn1897, se invece non si carica proprio il sistema, all'avvio del pc tieni premuto il tasto shift di sinistra, fin che non appare un meu che è intitolato grub
<glpiana> autumn1897, premi il tasto "e", scegli la riga dove leggi quiet splash acpi=force  e cancella acpi=force.
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x per riavviare
<glpiana> autumn1897, dovrai poi rieditare il file, cacnellare l'ozpione e ridare sudo update-grub per rendere la modifica definitiva
<glpiana> autumn1897, prova a riavviare, dopo aver preso nota di come risolvere eventuali problemi
<autumn1897> si
<glpiana> autumn1897, se torni in fretta mi trovi ancora. sto per andarmene
<autumn1897> va bene
<posta> glpiana, Ciao. Adesso ho provato a togliere tensione di colpo e si è avviato tutto correttamente.
<glpiana> posta, a togliere tensione di colpo?
<glpiana> posta, perchè non hai dato sudo reboot aspettando fino alla schermata nera?
<glpiana> posta, togliere tensione di colpo fa sì che il tuo disco vada a donnine
<posta> glpiana, si. Ubuntu server dopo il blackout  si era fermato alla schermata del grub
<posta> in caso di blackout non posso fermarlo con la procedura
<glpiana> posta, oki, ho capito adesso che sui l'utente di prima. che hai fatto in pratica?
<glpiana> autumn1897, allora hai fatto due riavvii?
<autumn1897> glpiana: ho provato a riavviare due volte
<autumn1897> in entrambi non andava
<autumn1897> e il sistema l'ha però caricato evidentemente
<glpiana> autumn1897, oki, ma leva comuqnue quell'opzione se non funziona
<glpiana> io ora stacco
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<autumn1897> grazie
<posta> Ciao glp
<max> ciao
<Guest63210> forse ho sbagliato chat..
<Guest63210> c'é qualcuno che parla italiano?
<guest_61924> Buona sera
<guest_61924> ho un problema con il computer
<guest_61924> dopo essersi spento accidentalmente durante l'uso con un videoproiettore
<guest_61924> è sparito uno dei due spazi di lavoro
<guest_61924> e non sono più presenti in nessuna finestra che apro i tre tasti in altro a destra che permettono di ridurre, ingrandire e chiudere la finestra?
<guest_61924> cosa è successo?
<guest_61924> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<guest_61924> ho linux mint maya
<guest_61924> mi trovo benissimo, mai un problema
<guest_61924> a volte, sempre con il videoproiettore si modificava la risoluzione ma poi quando riavviavo tutto tornava come prima
<jester-> guest_61924: hai sbagliato canale, qui si assiste su sistema ubuntu
<guest_61924> ok... se non sbaglio mint non si fonda sullo stesso sistema...?
<jester-> guest_61924:  ma non è la stessa identica cosa
<jester-> come dire che citroen ha il telaio della fiat
<guest_61924> ok... scusate la mia ignoranza... spero di trovare la chat di mint..
<guest_61924> grazie
<jester-> guest_61924: il canale giusto è #linuxmint
<lore943> salve ho un dubbio sull'installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> lore943: circa?
<lore943> ho il pc diviso tra partizione primaria (D) e OS (c)
<lore943> quando procedo all'installazione posso decidere in quale dei due installarlo?
<lore943> o per forza in c?
<jester-> lore943: penso che c sia la partizione con winzz e la d altra partizione e peso siano ambedue primarie
<jester-> lore943: quanto è grande la d
<lore943> 254
<lore943> gb
<lore943> e l'altra 186
<jester-> su c c'è winzoz?
<lore943> windows? si
<jester-> lore943: potresti installare su d e avere un dual boot
<lore943> ok chiedo perchè non ho abbastanza spazio di riduzione massimo in c
<lore943> mi fa ridurre di solo 1.4 gb in c mentre di circa 80 in d
<jester-> lore943: non ha spazio a dufficienza per ridurre la winz
<jester-> lore943: puoi fare in 2 modi
<jester-> lore943: installare a mano sulla D
<jester-> cancellare la D e scegliere poi di installare su soazio libero
<jester-> spazio
<lore943> "installare a mano"?
<jester-> si quando arriva al oartizionamento scegli altro
<jester-> vai sulla D
<jester-> modifica
<jester-> usare come ext4 jurnaled
<jester-> montare come /
<jester-> formattare
<jester-> lore943: e non avresti la swap
<jester-> quanta ram hai
<lore943> 4 gb
<jester-> si puo fare senza ma facile che poi non faccia il freeze
<jester-> lore943: oppure prima di andare in installa apri gparted, deleti la D
<jester-> poi in installazione ti propone installa su spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> e si arrangia lui a fare il resto
<lore943> ma per affiancarlo a windows non basta che tolgo ad esempio 20 gb in D e lo installo là?
<jester-> lore943: winz è sulla prima di solito C
<jester-> linux le nomina come sda2 sda2 etc
<jester-> secondo disco sdb
<jester-> lore943: per ridurre d bisogna vedere come sei messo con la tabella dos se hai mbr
<jester-> non sempre è possibile fare quello che si desidera
<jester-> lore943: e 20 gb sono un po pochi
<lore943> io d posso ridurla fino a 80 gb
<jester-> lore943: dovresti far partire la live e dali venire in canale che si verifica
<lore943> ho provato anche a cancellare i punti di ripristino  ma da c mi fa  comunque togliere solo 1.4 gb
<jester-> lore943: hai qinz quasu oeni
<jester-> quasi
<jester-> pieno
<lore943> no ho 70 gb liberi in c e altri 80 in d
<lore943> quindi non ho modo di risolvere facilmente diciamo
<guest_14605> salve
<jester-> guest_14605: occhettuffai
<guest_96473> salve
<guest_96473> ho un dubbio riguardo l'installazione
<krabador> esponi
<guest_96473> ho un hd "diviso" in DATA D e OS C
<guest_96473> spazio disponibile circa 70 gb in entrambi
<guest_96473> dove è consigliato installare ubuntu? (..è la prima volta )
<krabador> guest_96473, allora
<krabador> guest_96473, puoi fare una partizione /root, di 20 - 30 giga , per poi fare una partizione /home separata, entrambe in data, ed installarlo in questo modo
<krabador> guest_96473, altrimenti fai sempre una /root di una 50ina di giga e tieni tutto li
<krabador> guest_96473, che uso intendi fare di ubuntu?
<guest_96473> il mio dubbio riguarda il fatto che non mi fa ridimensionare la partizione C ( mi dice che lo spazio di riduzione disponibile è di soli 1400 Mb)
<guest_96473> Mentre potrei ridimensionare DATA D di circa 80 gb
<krabador> guest_96473, c, se nel pc è disponibile una partizione di ripristino, è meglio che la lasci com'è
<krabador> è meglio toccare data
<guest_96473> quindi posso installare tutto su data ?
<krabador> e con ubuntu, e le distro linux in genere è consigliabile avere una /root (la partizione di sistema) ed una /home (la partizione con dentro configurazioni, dati utente)
<krabador> separati
<krabador> col vantaggio che se succede qualcosa al sistema, si reinstalla senza particolari cataclismi
<guest_96473> il mio dubbio riguarda questa frase trovata nella guida all'installazione qua sul sito
<guest_96473> Indipendentemente dal sistema di partizionamento utilizzato (da Ubuntu o da Windows), non ridurre la partizione di sistema di Windows oltre il limite dello Spazio di riduzione disponibile.
<krabador> altrimenti , in una partizione unica, /root ed /home sarebbero dentro la stessa ( /home sarebbe una cartella della partizione root) ma in caso di problemi, le cose si complicano un po'
<krabador> guest_96473, appunto
<krabador> guest_96473, nel tuo caso è C
<guest_96473> ora il mio problema è che lo spazio di riduzione in c non è sufficente (1400 mb), mentre in d si. Quindi se potessi fare tutto con d potrei installarlo, altrimenti non saprei come procedere
<krabador> guest_96473, allora, la guida dice quella cosa, qualora si intenda installare ubuntu in una partizione ricavata ridimensionando la partizione di sistema
<krabador> ma non si deve installare per forza in quel punto
<krabador> puoi ridimensionare data, fare una partizione li, ed installare tranquillamente li
<guest_96473> perfetto, hai centrato in pieno la questione
<guest_96473> creando una partizione in data perdo i dati che ci sono già?
<krabador> no
<krabador> il ridimensionamento avviene sfruttando lo spazio vuoto
<krabador> quando ridimensioni una partizione, gli togli spazio vuoto .
<guest_96473> ok. Ultima cosa, conviene che io crei la partizione di d tramite utilità di sistema prima dell'installazione (facendola di circa 20 gb credo) oppure lascio che faccia tutto da solo durante l'installazione?
<krabador> guest_96473, ti consiglio di ridimensionare data, creare la partizione per ubuntu, dalla sessione live di ubuntu
<krabador> guest_96473, che avvii quando fai partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> guest_96473, selezionando "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> dal menu iniziale, che appare quando premi un qualsiasi tasto da questa schermata http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingprecise00.jpg
<krabador> che appare quando fai partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> una volta fatto tutto, puoi, da quello stesso punto far partire l'installazione, tramite la voce che troverai sul desktop "installa"
<krabador> quando ti verrà chiesto dove installare , selezioni la voce "altro" e dici a mano , la partizione che hai appena creato
<krabador> come partizione di installazione
<guest_96473> perfetto . Mi consigli più di 20 gb? non mi serve per salvare cose pesanti, ma navigazione, creazione documenti di testo e programmazione in c
<krabador> guest_96473, beh, allora 20 vanno bene
<krabador> se strappi 30 ti predisponi a convivere con un po' di installazioni pesanti di software
<krabador> ma 20 vanno bene, per poco traffico di dati
<guest_96473> Ho capito tutto. Grazie infinite per la disponibilità e per la chiarezza
<krabador> guest_96473, le partizioni , le maneggi con un programma chiamato gparted
<krabador> che fai partire, da sessione live, aprendo il terminale, scrivendo sudo gparted
<krabador> e premendo invio
<krabador> oppure cercandolo nella dashboard di ubuntu
<krabador> cliccando in alto a sinistra
<krabador> e digitando gparted
<krabador> siamo parlando di ubuntu o derivata?
<guest_96473> ubuntu
<guest_96473> ho letto su qualche sito che utilizzare gparted per le partizioni di win 7 è sconsigliato
<krabador> guest_96473, se da win7 è disattivata l'ibernazione
<krabador> o comunque non sono ibernate nel momento della manutenzione
<krabador>  non succede nulla
<krabador> guest_96473, fai tutto quanto questo, dopo una deframmentazione
<krabador> fatta da win
<krabador> è questa la predisposizione
<guest_55881> Buona sera ho bisogno di un aiuto ho un macbookpro  8.1. e vorrei capire come fare per scaricare ubuntu e avere una chiavetta usb per aviare il sistema Linux
<guest_55881> o meglio non so se devo scaricare Linux per navigare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> guest_55881, linux è il kernel in ubuntu e altre distribuzioni
<krabador> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<krabador> guest_55881, quando hai preso questo mac?
<guest_55881> Grazie amico  devo configurarlo.
<guest_55881> ?
<guest_55881> Inizio 2011
<guest_55866> Salve a tutti
<guest_55866> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<krabador> guest_55881, di base diciamo che non ti conviene installare ubuntu , su un mac ancora in supporto
<guest_55881> Cosa consigli in alternativa?
<guest_55866> sto utilizzando ubuntu e ho una connessione lan per il momento
<jester-> !aiuto | guest_55866
<ubot-it> guest_55866: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_55866> ma quando voglio utilizzare la connessione wifi non mi siconnette
<guest_55866> xke?
<guest_55866> perchè
<guest_55866> ok scusami
<krabador> guest_55866, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<jester-> guest_55866: la lan non ha niente a che vedere con la internet, che scheda monta il pc
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_55866
<ubot-it> guest_55866: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> guest_55881, usa macosx
<Guest71468> Ciao  come vi trovate con la chat irc  ?
<guest_55866> guest_55866: perdonami ma sono alle prima armi, devo scrivere nel terminale sudo lshw -C network?
<jester-> !chat | Guest71468
<ubot-it> Guest71468: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> guest_55866, ctrl alt t
<guest_55881> Krabador
<krabador> guest_55881, usa macosx
<guest_55866> guest_55866: lo fatto e adesso cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_55866
<ubot-it> guest_55866: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_55866> guest_55866: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554063/
<guest_55881> Kabrador usando mac osx posso girare con ubuntu o devo lasciare perdere....
<guest_55881> sostanzialmente ho bisogno di navigare protetto
<guest_55866> guest_55866: riesci a vederlo?
<guest_55881> Cristian-c che dici posso far girare ubuntu con il mac
<guest_55866> ragazzi ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<guest_55866> guest_55881: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554063/
<guest_55866> guest_55881:  non riesco a collegarmi su internet tramite il wifi
<cybernova> guest_55866, usa il condom per browser
<guest_55866> cybernova: io sono alle prime armi, lo installato adesso
<guest_55866> cybernova:  il problema e che non riesco a connettermi tramite il wifi
<cybernova> guest_55866, scusa volevo parlare con l'altro guest
<guest_55866> cybernova:  per il momento sono collegato con l'ethernet
<guest_55866> cybernova:  ne approfitto per esporti il mio problema
<cybernova> guest_55866, da terminale: sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | guest_55866
<ubot-it> guest_55866: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_55866> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554063/
<cybernova> guest_55866, ah ma ti ho già seguito io qualche giorno fa
<guest_55866> cybernova: si ma non abbiamo risolto il problema xke non l'avevo installato sul pc adesso si
<cybernova> guest_55866, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<guest_55866> cybernova: fatto e adesso
<cybernova> guest_55866, cosa ti da?
<guest_55866> cybernova:  devo mandartelo di nuovo con il paste?
<cybernova> guest_55866, si
<guest_55866> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554132/
<cybernova> guest_55866, ora: rfkill list all
<guest_55866> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554136/
<cybernova> guest_55866, ok, bene, mi puoi ripetere qual'era il problema?
<guest_55866> cybernova: allora il problema è questo: il pc mi riconosce la mia rete internet e quando vado a cliccare sulla mia rete mi dice di inserire la chiave di rete, io la inserisco ma non si connette
<guest_55866> cybernova: io adesso sto navigando con la rete ethernet
<cybernova> guest_55866, sei sicuro al 100% che sia giusta la chiave che tu inserisci?
<guest_55866> cybernova: si lo fatta piu di 3 volte
<guest_55866> cybernova: e poi io tolgo la spunta per essere piu preciso e alla fine e giusta
<cybernova> guest_55866, non è che nel router si sia resettato qualcosa è te l'ha impostata quella di fabbrica?
<guest_55866> cybernova: no no il router è rimasto sempre lo stesso
<guest_55866> cybernova:  a me piace ubuntu pero se non risolvo questo problema saro costretto a toglierlo e non voglio
<guest_55866> cybernova: spero tu mi possa risolvere il problema
<cybernova> guest_55866, che chiave è quella utilizzata dal tuo router?
<cybernova> nel senso WEP/WPA2ecc?
<guest_55866> cybernova: aspetta che controllo meglio
<guest_55866> cybernova: WPA-PSK TKIP-AES 256-bit
<cybernova> guest_55866, dai da terminale con la scheda wifi accesa: iwlist scanning
<cybernova> sempre su paste il risultato
<guest_55866> cybernova:  perdonami mi sono assentato
<guest_55866> cybernova: adesso sono qui e possiamo lavorare tranquillamente
<guest_55866> cybernova: allora tu cosa intendi per scheda wifi accesa?
<cybernova> guest_55866, wifi attivo ma non associato ad alcun ap in questo coaso
<cybernova> caso*
<guest_55866> cybernova:  spero di avere fatto giusto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554315/
<cybernova> guest_55866, wifi è spento
<guest_55866> cybernova:  sono collegato con la rete ethernet ma il wifi e acceso perchè le reti mi spuntano
<cybernova> guest_55866, il comando dice che non trova nulla, prova a spegnerla e riaccenderla e ridarlo di nuovo
<guest_55866> ok
<guest_55866> cybernova:  come si fa?
<guest_55866> cybernova:  a no perdomani era spenta
<guest_55866> cybernova:  hai ragione tu aspetta che ti rifaccio il comando
<guest_55866> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554338/
<cybernova> guest_55866, per curiosità, la tua rete wireless qual'è? alice o infostrada?
<guest_55866> cybernova:  alice
<cybernova> guest_55866, ok, allora vediamo di risolvere...da quanto leggo in giro pare che quella scheda wireless abbia un firmware buggato tanto per cambiare, mai corretto dalla intel. Comunque devi dare questa serie di comandi: echo "options iwl_legacy bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<cybernova> sudo modprobe -rfv iwl3945
<cybernova> sudo modprobe -v iwl3945
<giox_0793> salve, è da pochi giorni che ho istallato ubuntu sul mio pc, dopo 2 notti passate a consultare guide ecc. vi chiedo: il pulsante della wi-fi non funsiona, ovvero, ache se lo schiaccio non diventa blu (operativo) quindi mi rimane staccata la wi-fi.. come posso risolvere?
<guest_55866> cybernova:  a uno a uno?
<cybernova> guest_55866, 1) echo "options iwl_legacy bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<cybernova> guest_55866, poi gli altri 2
<guest_55866> cybernova:  e te li devo mandare tutti e 4 con il past?
<cristian_c> giox_0793, apri il terminale
<giox_0793> il mio pc è un'hp 6735s
<giox_0793> ok
<cybernova> guest_55866, se tutto funziona correttamente non danno output
<cybernova> guest_55866, i comandi sono 3 non 4
<guest_55866> cybernova: ok una volta che li metto devo provare se funziona?
<cristian_c> giox_0793, e digita: rfkill list && lshw -C network
<cybernova> guest_55866, si
<giox_0793> cristian_c terminale aperto
<cristian_c> giox_0793, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | giox_0793
<ubot-it> giox_0793: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giox_0793> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<giox_0793> critian_c questo è cio' che mi appare:PCI (sysfs)
<giox_0793> cristian_c su paste ho iserito la risposta
<cristian_c> giox_0793, puoi postare nuovamente il link?
<cristian_c> non mi è arrivato
<giox_0793> cristian_c ti e arrivato?
<giox_0793> dove c'è scritto name ho inserito cristian_c e sotto il testo.. abbi pazienza sno solo 2 giorni che mastico ubuntu
<guest_87099> cybernova: rieccomi scusami ma mi si e spento il pc e ho cambiato guest cmq non va
<guest_87099> cybernova:  ho messo i codici che mi hai dato tu
<guest_87099> cybernova:  ho staccato l'ethernet e ho messo il wifi ma nnt
<guest_87099> cybernova: perchèè???
<giox_0793> cristian_c ci sei?
<cybernova> guest_87099, brutta roba, sicuro di aver dato i comandi giusti? vuoi incollarmeli su paste per sicurezza?
<guest_87099> cybernova: ok ridammelo
<guest_87099> cybernova:  cosi te li mando a uno a uno
<cristian_c> !paste | giox_0793
<ubot-it> giox_0793: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> giox_0793, devi utilizzare il tuo nick
<giox_0793> come si adopera pastebin?
<cybernova> guest_87099, cosa ti serve i comandi?
<guest_87099> cybernova: si cosi ti mando i risultati nel past ad uno ad uno
<cristian_c> giox_0793, https://mega.co.nz/#!pc0BwChI!CJ7gciz_vnvNKd24VJIk2JQql9iFenZxr06NGGgqcLY
<cybernova> guest_87099, cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<guest_87099> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554414/
<cybernova> guest_87099, molto strano, secondo me hai dato il primo comando male prima
<guest_87099> cybernova: rifacciamo di nuovo tutto se vuoi
<cybernova> guest_87099, echo "options iwl_legacy bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<cybernova> guest_87099, una volta fatto, dai il comando: cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<guest_87099> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554439/
<cybernova> <cybernova> guest_87099, una volta fatto, dai il comando: cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<guest_87099> cybernova: quando mi domanda [sudo] password for marco cosa devo mettere?
<cybernova> guest_87099, la tua password
<guest_87099> cybernova: ma non mi fa digitare perchè
<cybernova> guest_87099, te lo fa digitare, ma per sicurezza non ti mostra gli asterischi diciamo
<guest_87099> cybernova: ok pero quando io digito la mia password e ammacco invio poi va a capo con un trattino e poi basta
<guest_87099> cybernova: anzi adesso lo rifatto e non fa nulla va soltanto a capo
<cybernova> guest_87099, copiami il comando che hai dato su terminale
<guest_87099> cybernova: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554464/
<cybernova> guest_87099, non ci siamo, non sono comandi separati quelli che ti ho dato prima
<cybernova> guest_87099, questo è un comando unico: echo "options iwl_legacy bt_coex_active=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<cybernova> copia ed incolla così com'è
<guest_87099> cybernova: aaa ok e tutti unico
<giox_0793> *-network
<giox_0793>        description: Ethernet interface
<giox_0793>        product: 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<giox_0793>        vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<giox_0793>        physical id: 0
<guest_87099> cybernova: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554479/
<cybernova> guest_87099, finalmente, ora cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwl_legacy.conf
<guest_87099> cybernova: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554483/
<guest_87099> cybernova: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554483/
<cybernova> guest_87099, bene, ora questo: sudo modprobe -rfv iwl3945
<guest_87099> cybernova: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554489/
<cybernova> guest_87099, ora questo: sudo modprobe -v iwl3945
<guest_87099> cybernova: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554492/
<cybernova> guest_87099, bene ora stacca la ethernet e prova se la wifi si collega
<guest_87099> cybernova: ok
<guest_87099> cybernova:  no niente cmq ascoltami io adesso devo andare possiamo risentirci questa sera?
<guest_87099> cybernova: voglio risolverlo questo problema
<cybernova> guest_87099, non so se ci sono, ho altre cose da fare, prova anche a riavviare il router e pc
<cybernova> altrimenti non so cosa altro provare
<guest_87099> cybernova: ok grazie lo stesso
<kalimero> salve, non sono esperto di questa fantastica piattaforma (lubuntu) insallata da poco e non mi funziona l'audio, come posso attivare l'audio?
<cristian_c> kalimero, prima di tutto controlla i volumi
<kalimero> sulla barra delle icone in basso non mi compare nessun simbolo audio come ero abituato a notarlo. dalla tastiera e dai programmi video o audio risulta al massimo volume
<cristian_c> kalimero, prova ad aggiungere l'applet
<kalimero> clic mouse destro su barra delle icone, ho selezionato aggiungi rimuovi /elementi pannello ----aperta finestra impostazioni pannello----selezionato controllo volume----aperta finestra "alsamixer"----come procedo----c'è F6 seleziona scheda sonora..?
<cristian_c> kalimero, dopo aver selezionato controllo volume, devi fare clic su Aggiungi
<cristian_c> kalimero, inoltre, posta schermata di alsamixer
<kalimero> posta scheramata alsamixer cioè?
<Panaclerio> ciao a tutti, l'icona della batteria del portatile non indica la durata o percentuale sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> kalimero, realizza una foto o un'immagine della finestra o del desktop
<cristian_c> e caricala da qualche parte
<cristian_c> !image | kalimero
<ubot-it> kalimero: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Panaclerio, ancora a fare macelli con i ppa?
<Panaclerio> cristian_c, no, ho aggiornato con una chiavetta...
<cristian_c> lol
<kalimero> che applicazione scarico per prendere l'immagine della schermata?
<jester-> Panaclerio: hai controllato in risparmio energia se c'è l'opzione?
<jester-> kalimero: tasto stamp
<jester-> se hai ubuntu doc c'è gia
<Panaclerio> jester-, mostra lo stato della batteria quando la batteria è presente
<jester-> Panaclerio: se è presente?
<cristian_c> eh
<Panaclerio> jester-, si si
<kalimero> non mi funziona il pulsante stampa per catturare l'immagine
<guest_76387> ciao a tutti
<kalimero> cerco un programma nel software center
<Manuz> ?
<guest_76387> ho appena scaricato Ubuntu 14.04.1. Hotrovato una guida per installere il 10.4 ed il 12.04....posso usarla ugualmente?
<Manuz> da dove?
<guest_76387> Manuz....stai chiedendo a me?
<Manuz> si
<guest_76387> dal sito: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Manuz> ok usa quella..
<Manuz> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<guest_76387> grazie
<cristian_c> kalimero, si fa da terminale
<cristian_c> kalimero, in che senso, non funziona?
<kalimero> premendo il tasto stamp sulla tastiera non mi salva quello che vedo sullo schermo, ho appena scaricato l'applicazione Ksnapshot
<Manuz> be..strano...
<Manuz> forse hai qualche problemino..
<cristian_c> kalimero, come fai a sapere che non salva?
<kalimero> bella domanda..mi aspetterei che si apra qualche schermata che mi informi dell'esito...ma ora controllo nei documenti
<cristian_c> kalimero, eh, no
<cristian_c> kalimero, non si apre nessuna schermata
<cristian_c> kalimero, apri il file e stop
<kalimero> trovato l'immagine era salvata automaticamente
<cristian_c> ma va?
<kalimero> vediamo se ho fatto giusto questo dovrebbe essere il link della schermata che mi è uscita https://imageshack.com/i/eypGpdWIp
<cristian_c> kalimero, hai impostato l'audio hdmi
<kalimero> non so cosa significhi
<kalimero> cosa devo cambiare
<cristian_c> kalimero, non sai cosa significa hdmi?
<kalimero> https://imageshack.com/i/eyhuaRLzp
<kalimero> no, non sono pratico
<cristian_c> kalimero, devi cambiare scheda
<cristian_c> kalimero, fisso o laptop?
<kalimero> netbook
<kalimero> se è cambiare scheda manualmente/ fisicamente è un problema vero?
<kalimero> https://imageshack.com/i/exTkUqFcp questa sono i parametri che ho settato se può servire
<cristian_c> kalimero, non hai aggiunto l'applet sul pannello
<cristian_c> per il resto i volumi sembrano fungere
<cristian_c> kalimero, installa pavucontrol
<kalimero> ok
<kalimero> non lo trovo nel lobuntu software center----non avevo tutti questi problemi con ubuntu :-(
<cristian_c> lol
<kalimero> installando dalla rete attraverso il browser...
<cristian_c> kalimero, scrivi: pulseaudio
<cristian_c> ed esce pavucontrol
<cristian_c> kalimero, ?
<kalimero> pavucontrol ....lo ha installato, non attraverso il software center... ma ora non so da dove ripescarlo visto che non lo tro nella lista delle applicazioni.
<cristian_c> kalimero, e come l'hai installato?
<kalimero> lo trovo nella lista dei "software installato" ma non so eseguirlo visto che l'ho installato dal browser ( ho cercato col motore di ricerca e poi installato)
<kalimero> trovato trovato, lo faccio partire
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kalimero, sì, ma come l'hai installato mica lo dici
<kalimero> l'ho preso da questa pagina https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/
<kalimero> https://imageshack.com/i/p55dtjV9p questa è la schermata aperta appena partito il regolatore di volume
<cristian_c> kalimero, con apt-url?
<cristian_c> kalimero, potevi installarlo da terminale o da synaptic
<cristian_c> mica per forza con il software center (a parte che è anche lì)
<kalimero> non li so usare, so che è la caretteristica di linux .-(
<cristian_c> ?
<guest_21201> cybernova: ci sei
<cristian_c> !synaptic | kalimero
<ubot-it> kalimero: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> !apt | kalimero
<ubot-it> kalimero: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<guest_21201> cybernova: se sei in linea continuiamo quel problema che avevamo lasciato
<kalimero> sono le istruzioni? ...scusatemi ma mi sto "disintossicando" da windows da poco
<guest_21201> ho un problema con ubuntu
<cristian_c> kalimero, sono le guide che ti illustrano le funzionalità
<guest_21201> praticamente riesco soltanto a collegarmi con la linea ethernet e non wifi
<guest_21201> cristian_c: perchè non riesco a collegarmi con la rete wifi?
<PipinoPipinak> Ciao a tutti :)))
<cristian_c> guest_21201, beh, che ne sappiamo noi?
<kalimero> grazie cristian..intanto...provo a smanettare con l'applicazione
<cristian_c> guest_21201, ce lo devi dire tu
<guest_21201> cristian_c: veramente io lo sto chiedendo a voi
<cristian_c> guest_21201, e mica siamo lì con te
<cristian_c> se non ci dai info...
<guest_21201> cristian_c: siccome e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<guest_21201> cristian_c: dimmi cosa vuoi sapere
<cristian_c> !dettagli | guest_21201
<ubot-it> guest_21201: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<guest_21201> cristian_c: allora praticamente riesco a collegarmi tramite il cavo ethernet mentre quando provo a collegarmi con la rete wifi non si connette
<guest_21201> cristian_c: dopo che inserisco la password di rete non mi fa connettere
<guest_21201> cristian_c: ci sei
<krabador> se non ci fosse, che fai?
<guest_21201> krabador: niente siccome gli avevo fatto una domanda
<guest_21201> krabador: potresti aiutarmi tu per favore?
<krabador> vediamo
<cristian_c> guest_21201, 'non ti fa connettere'
<guest_21201> krabador: il problema mio è il seguente: praticamente riesco a collegarmi su internet soltanto tramite cavo ethernet mentre se mi voglio collegare tramite wifi non ci riesco
<cristian_c> guest_21201, spiega questa cosa
<krabador> guest_21201, apri il terminale
<guest_21201> krabador: inserisco il codice wifi ma non si connette
<guest_21201> krabador: ok
<cristian_c> guest_21201, la password non viene accettata?
<krabador> guest_21201, sudo lshw -C network
<guest_21201> cristian_c: forse si ma è giusta
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_21201
<ubot-it> guest_21201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_21201> krabador: fatto
<krabador> guest_21201, se non incolli il link, non hai fatto niente
<guest_21201> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555310/
<krabador> guest_21201, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<guest_21201> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555327/
<krabador> si, se ne parla praticamente ovunque
<guest_21201> krabador: adesso cosa devo fare?
<krabador> guest_21201, hai fatto una nuova installazione?
<guest_55103> krabador: scusami ho chiuso la pagina si cmq mi ha fatto una specie di installazione
<guest_55103> krabador: e adesso devo provare se funziona?
<krabador> guest_55103, intendevo, se hai installato ubuntu ex novo, o hai fatto aggiornamento da precedente versione
<guest_55103> krabador: no no l'ho installato oggi pomeriggio
<kalimero> vi ringrazio, buon lavoro e passione...non ho ancora risolto con la scheda audio e mi connetterò per la vostra consulenza
<krabador> guest_55103, ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3945
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> kalimero, aplay -l , che dice?
<guest_55103> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555355/
<krabador> sudo chmod 0644 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<krabador> riavvia
<guest_55103> krabador: devo fare questo codice? sudo chmod 0644 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<krabador> guest_55103, si, sto parlando con te
<guest_55103> krabador: nn mi fa fare nnt
<guest_55103> krabador: non mi fa fare niente
<krabador> non deve dare output
<krabador> riavvia
<guest_55103> krabador: devo riavviare il pc?
<krabador> di
<krabador> si
<guest_55103> ok
<guest_55103> krabador: e dopo?
<krabador> vedi se funziona
<guest_55103> krabador: ok
<guest_60718> krabador: niente
<guest_60718> non mi funziona
<guest_60718> krabador: non mi funziona
<guest_60718> krabador: non so cosa fare
<krabador> guest_60718, questa scheda da problemi ufficialmente
<guest_60718> krabador: e cosa devo fare
<krabador> guest_60718, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_60718> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555420/
<krabador> digli di si , e sicccome tra gli aggiornamenti c'è il kernel, appena ha finito, riavvia e torna qui
<guest_60718> krabador: e cosa fa questo kernel?
<krabador> guest_60718, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<krabador> guest_60718, lsb_release -a
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_60718
<ubot-it> guest_60718: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_60718> krabador: ancora sta facendo quel processo
<krabador> guest_60718, premi ctrl shift t
<krabador> apre un'altra tab
<krabador> e manda quel comando
<guest_60718> krabador: ma questi codici che mi mandi valgono anche per mint?
<krabador> no
<krabador> solo per ubuntu
<krabador> adesso hai compromesso drasticamente il sistema
<guest_60718> krabador: quindi se li inserisco su mint cosa succede?
<cybernova> guest_60718, dirlo prima che avevi mint no eh?
<krabador> il disco rigido, a 10 min dall'inserimento dei comandi
<krabador> inizia a cancellare cose a caso
<krabador> e seminare settori danneggiati
<krabador> !mint | guest_60718
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<guest_60718> cybernova: pensavo che non mi aiutavate
<krabador> guest_60718, addio
<krabador>  /join #linuxmint
<cybernova> guest_60718, difatti è così, questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu non a mint, adesso si spiega perchè non riuscivamo a farla funzionare sta scheda
<krabador> guest_60718, vai in questo server irc irc.spotchat.org
<guest_60718> krabador: ci sono andato ma è in inglese
<krabador> e poi fai /join #
<krabador>  /join #linuxmint-help
<krabador> guest_60718, è un mondo duro
<krabador> guest_60718, adesso addio
<cybernova> guest_60718, c'è anche il canale di supporto in italiano, /j #linuxmint-it ciao
<guest_60718> cybernova: sei veramente gentile
<guest_60718> cybernova: grazie
<zenncorE> Buona sera! C'è qualche esperto di Linux ancora sveglio??
<krabador> chiedi
<zenncorE> Allora, sto per comprare un laptop nuovo e vorrei metterci sù Linux.
<zenncorE> Ma sono indeciso su quale versione mettere.
<zenncorE> Mi hanno consigliato Ubuntu 14.04 e non di aspettare la 14.10
<zenncorE> Ma navigando in rete ho visto anche Elementary OS.
<krabador> !chat | zenncorE
<ubot-it> zenncorE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> Secondo me k3b è buggato...
<Innerina> perché è la seconda volta che cerco di masterizzare un dvd in modo che i file contenuti in una cartella non vengano duplicati fuori di essa... nel progetto sembra tutto ok ma poi una volta masterizzato ecco la sorpresa!
<jester-> !bug | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Innerina> Oppure dipende dal filesystem di Linux?
<krabador> Innerina, usi k3b?
<Innerina> ya
<krabador> Innerina, che struttura hanno i files
<jester-> che centra il filesystem
<Innerina> Il filesystem Linux non è che dà problemi ad interpretare il contenuto e lo duplica?
<jester-> lol
<Innerina> Perché dovrebbe apparirmi soltanto i files ed una cartella, solo che mi aggiunge fuori anche i file della suddetta cartella...
<Innerina> cmq ho screennato, krabador, te lo sendo in query?
<Innerina> Cmq che mi dite di fare, provo un altro programma di masterizzazione?
<krabador> Innerina, si
<Innerina> Non ho capito a quale domanda delle 2 hai risposto affermativamente
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-14
<zenncorE> Vabbè, grazie di tutto. Metterò su Mint. Ciao.
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bizio0105> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !nessuno | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<bizio0105> @akis24 la chat mi sembrava vuota, sono da browser e sulla tab della chat c'è il numero 0... dove si vedono gli utenti connessi sulla nuova chat da browser?
<cristian_c> bizio0105, utilizza un client irc, invece
<akis24> bizio0105:  mai usato il browser per entrare nella chat comunque la visualizzazione è indifferente destra o sinistra ..  oppure come dice cristian_c  usa un client irc
<bizio0105> comunque, ecco la domanda: devo usare una stampante di rete dell, connessa wireless con wps... si è connessa correttamente al router, ma ubuntu non ne trova traccia. Non riesce a stampare neanche tramite usb, mi dice che la stampante non risponde... ho installato i driver dell
<cristian_c> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<bizio0105> @cristian_c, giàtutto fatto, la stampante una volta collegata alla rete mi stampa una pagina con l'ip e l'URI... ma nulla!
<cristian_c> bizio0105, 'fatto tutto' cosa?
<bizio0105> cristian_c, andato su impostazioni di sistema > stampanti > aggiungi > stampante di rete > trova stampante di rete > digitato l'host
<glpiana> bizio0105, e non la trova?
<bizio0105> no
<glpiana> bizio0105, che ip ti da?
<glpiana> la stampa intendo
<bizio0105> se agisco tramite ipp, mi chiede di scegliere il driver
<glpiana> bizio0105, che ip ti da?
<bizio0105> scelgo marca e modello, che ci sono, e poi scelgo di inviare una pagina di prova... ma la stampante non risponde... glpiana, l'IP è 169.254.15.135
<bizio0105> e l'URI è ipp://169.254.15.135/ipp/printer
<glpiana> bizio0105, lo pinghi?
<glpiana> bizio0105, intendo, se fai ping 169.254.15.135
<bizio0105> glpiana, mi scrive solo una riga, credo che non risponda
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> bizio0105, a me quell'ip non convince, l'ip del pc su cui sei ora com'è?
<bizio0105> dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.66
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> bizio0105, e perchè allora la stampante prende un 192.254?
<glpiana> bizio0105, come l'hai configurata su sto router?
<bizio0105> in effetti non può essere... però sembra che la trovi tanto che mi chiede i driver
<bizio0105> glpiana, ho solo premuto il tasto wps e si è connessa... operation mode mi da infrastructure
<glpiana> bizio0105, guarda il manuale e vedi se si può configurarla altrimenti
<ExPBoy> quindi in wifi
<bizio0105> ExPBoy, sì wifi
<cristian_c> bizio0105, ma hai letto bene la pagina wiki?
<ExPBoy> bizio0105, hai possibilità via cavo?
<cristian_c> bizio0105, quale pagina hai letto?
<bizio0105> ExPBoy quale cavo intendi? usb?
<ExPBoy> di rete
<bizio0105> cristian_c la pagina relativa alla stampate di rete
<ExPBoy> usb non credo ci siano problemi
<bizio0105> ExPBoy la stampante non ha un ingresso ethernet. Ma comunque non stampa nemmeno via usb
<ExPBoy> ha una porta eth la stampante?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> bizio0105, quale delle due?
<cristian_c> ah, la seconda
<cristian_c> bizio0105, e non ha fatto altro?
<bizio0105> cristian_c chi non ha fatto altro? la stampante?
<bizio0105> la sto prendendo a calci... almeno mi sfogo xD
<cristian_c> bizio0105, nel senso, dici di aver letto la guida ma non si sa cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> a parte questo:
<cristian_c> <bizio0105> cristian_c, andato su impostazioni di sistema > stampanti > aggiungi > stampante di rete > trova stampante di rete > digitato l'host
<bizio0105> cristian_c una volta digitato l'host non trova nulla, ma abbiamo appurato che forse per qualche strano motivo l'host è errato
<cristian_c> bizio0105, beh, se non controlli le impostazioni...
<glpiana> bizio0105, lìhai consultato sto manuale della stmpante per vedere se puoi impostare altrimenti l'ip
<bizio0105> glpiana ovviamente il manuale è quanto di più sintetico possibile, quindi non dice molto... in ogni caso non riesco ad accedervi, quindi non so come possa riuscire a cambiare l'ip
<glpiana> bizio0105, che stampante è? marca e modello
<bizio0105> Dell b1160w
<cristian_c> bizio0105, posta una schermata delle impostazioni
<bizio0105> cristian_c c'èun pastebin per le immagini o qualcosa del genere?
<cristian_c> !image | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> bizio0105,     ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_printers_main/esuprt_printers/dell-b1160w_User%27s%20Guide_en-us.pdf
<cristian_c> bizio0105, è proprio scarno questo manuale di 165 pagine
<glpiana> pagina 73, installazione per linux
<cristian_c> c'è anche l'immagine del pinguino a pagina 4
<bizio0105> cristian_c ma ce l'hai particolarmente con me? non vedo perché ti debba innervosire... se non ti va di aiutare basta che non rispondi
<bizio0105> comunque la schermata è questa http://i.imgur.com/OnuyYtv.jpg
<glpiana> bizio0105, invece di innervosirti, apri il pdf che ti ho postato ed esgeui l'installazione come previsto dal produttore della stampante
<cristian_c> bizio0105, veramente ho chiesto info
<bizio0105> glpiana prima di chiedere aiuto qui ho seguito la procedura da manuale
<bizio0105> con le impostazioni dettate dal produttore
<bizio0105> ho scaricato i driver dal sito dell
<bizio0105> ho avviato l'installazione
<bizio0105> ma non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> bizio0105, la schermata Impostazioni del server, come descritto nella guida wiki
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<jester-> bizio0105: è wifi nuova?
<akis24> http://printersquestions.com/How-to-install-Dell-B1160w-on-Ubuntu.html
<bizio0105> scusate, avevo un cliente... allora... ricapitolando
<bizio0105> jester- sì è una nuova stampante
<glpiana> bizio0105, quando hai installato i driver da terminale, che outpu hai ottenuto?
<glpiana> bizio0105, o l'hai fatto cliccando sul file?
<akis24> bizio0105: che versione dei driver hai installato ?   installa questa versione  B1160w_Linux_v1.04_Driver.tar.gz
<bizio0105> glpiana ho eseguito da amministratore l'autorun fornito da dell
<glpiana> bizio0105, controlla che il file sia quello indicato da akis24
<bizio0105> Ho installato questo: B1160_B1160w_UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.01.tar.gz non va bene?
<glpiana> bizio0105, leggi sopra akis24
<bizio0105> akis24 puoi darmi il link?
<pindol> ciao i simboli della tastiera ,ubuntu 14/04,sono improvvisamente sballati.ma non tutti per esempio se digito il trattino esce la barra ,se digito la parentesi esce l-asterisco ecc...la tastiera e impostata italiana
<akis24> bizio0105:  rimuovilo e installa la versione indicata la trovi in fondo pagina  http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverid=M4HVD
<bizio0105> potete aiutarmi a rimuoverlo?
<bizio0105> come faccio?
<bizio0105> intendo rimuovere tutto e ricominciare da capo
<cristian_c> pindol, setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<cristian_c> da terminale
<bizio0105> come non detto, c'è l'unistall grafico... vado di comando o con l'unistall?
<pindol> cristian_c, ok devo derti l-output_
<cristian_c> pindol, sì
<cristian_c> pindol, cosa intendi con 'improvvisamente'?
<pindol> cristian_c, da un giorno all-altro
<glpiana> bizio0105, segui le istruzioni
<glpiana> bizio0105, c'è scritto come disisntallare, pagina 74
<pindol> cristian_c, layout:     us
<cristian_c> pindol, la tastiera è chiaramente in inglese
<pindol> cristian_c, ma sullo schermo in alto c-e it
<cristian_c> pindol, prova: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<bizio0105> glpiana akis24 mi chiede di riavviare, torno subito
<glpiana> akis24, gli hai chiesto di riavviare?
<akis24> glpiana:  io no il sistema forse
<pindol> cristian_c, mi chiede di impostare il tipo di tastiera, ma io non so che tipo devo mettere
<glpiana> pindol, quella selezionata è una generic 105?
<glpiana> akis24, scherzavo :D
<akis24> lol
<pindol> glpiana, generic a 105 tasti intl pc
<pindol> glpiana, vado con quella selezionata_
<pindol> glpiana, il punto di domanda non mi riesce di trovarlo
<hiei1983> ciao a tutti
<hiei1983> visto che i giorni scorsi smanettavo nel portatile, tanto vale smanetto anche sul fisso hahahah
<hiei1983> ovviamente un problema: non ho capito come si mette la system tray bar
<hiei1983> chiudo skype ma non spunta l'iconcina sotto
<hiei1983> nella task
<hiei1983> sto con gnome 3 in fallback
<hiei1983> ah, ubuntu 14.04.1 gnome edition
<cristian_c> pindol, io ho 105 , ad esempio
<cristian_c> hiei1983, attenzione agli smanettamenti, che si diventa ciechi
<cristian_c> :P
<pindol> cristian_c, io ho un netbook
<cristian_c> pindol, beh, quali alternative hai?
<pindol> cristian_c, sto impostando 105
<glpiana> pindol, ora devi modificare la mappatura
<cristian_c> hiei1983, carica gnome-shell o unity
<glpiana> pindol, e 105 è giusta, se vuoi conta i tasti, ma s enon hai una tastiera particolare, quella è
<cristian_c> hiei1983, a seconda di quale versione hai installato
<pindol> glpiana, ok i tasti sono 83
<hiei1983> ho messo gnome-shell da terminale e mi da: Avviso del window manager: Lo schermo 0 sul display «:0.0» ha già un window manager; provare a utilizzare l'opzione --replace per sostituirlo.
<glpiana> pindol, ma che tastiera è?
<hiei1983> ah ora che ho  scritto quello m'è spuntata la bustina con la roba in trau
<hiei1983> tray
<pindol> cristian_c, glpiana fatto adesso funziona correttamente grazie!!! è un netbook samsung n 140
<hiei1983> solo xchat noto cmq, niente skype xD
<glpiana> hiei1983, pare sia un problema noto
<glpiana> hiei1983, perchè usi fallback?
<glpiana> hiei1983, non potresti usare qualcosa di più decente tipo lxde o xfe?
<glpiana> *xfce
<hiei1983> perchè non mi ci trovo con gnome 3, mi pare troppo FISSO senza permettermi granchè, o forse nn son in grado io
<glpiana> hiei1983, in 5 minuti le consiguri come gnome vecchio e viqa
<glpiana> *via
<glpiana> hiei1983, non parlo di gnome shell nè di unity
<hiei1983> eheh alla fine volevo provare nuovo ubuntu com'era, visto che nn lo usavo da almeno 2 anni
<hiei1983> approfittando della lts
<glpiana> hiei1983, anche le altre sono lts
<hiei1983> ma mi son reso conto che gnome 3 nn mi sta piacendo granchè
<hiei1983> sisi lo so
<hiei1983> ho messo la lubuntu in un portatile dell'anteguerra giusto 2 giorni fa
<hiei1983> cmq devo riavviare, a dopo pranzo in caso
<bizio0105> glpiana ho installato i driver... ma adesso non so che fare
<glpiana> bizio0105, pagina 119 del manuale
<bizio0105> glpiana comunque non funziona nemmeno via usb... la trova, sembra che ci sia, ma poi non risponde quando invio una pagina di prova. dice "inattiva"
<glpiana> bizio0105, ma hai aperto il programma unified dirvers?
<bizio0105> glpiana si per l'istallazione, ma adesso mi dice "Error! Can't load plugins"
<glpiana> bizio0105, lo apri dal menu delle applicazioni?
<bizio0105> glpiana sì
<glpiana> bizio0105, ti chiede la password di superuser?
<bizio0105> glpiana quando clicco sull'icona appare semplicemente una finestra con l'errore di cui sopra
<bizio0105> glpiana so che potrebbe essere una domanda difficile.. ma come faccio a cancellare tutto, tabula rasa, e ricominciare da capo con i driver giusti? a questo punto credo che il problema sia questo...
<glpiana> bizio0105, pagina 74 del manuale
<bizio0105> glpiana già fatto ma mi dice file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> bizio0105, prendi schermate di quello che fai o output se lo fa da terminale e mostraceli
<glpiana> !image | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> !paste | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio0105> glpiana ho disinstallato eseguento unistall.sh direttamente dalla cartella del plugin. Sono scomparse le icone dell, quindi ho reinstallato eseguendo autorun. Però ancora adesso in unified driver configuration mi dice "error! can't load plugins"
<glpiana> bizio0105, adesso li scarico li installao e vedo, perchè non ci sto capendo nulla e mi costringi a tirare a indovinare. non ho ancora visto un output o una immagine
<glpiana> bizio0105, allora, apri un terminale e vai nella directory cdroot e poi nella directory Linux
<ExPBoy> uhm
<bizio0105> glpiana ok, ci sono
<glpiana> bizio0105, scrivi: sudo ./uninstall.sh
<bizio0105> sono già root
<bizio0105> vado senza sudo?
<glpiana> bizio0105, e perchè sei root di grazia?
<glpiana> per facilitare lo sminchiamento del sistema?
<bizio0105> glpiana ehm...
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> comuqnue, se sei root dallo pure senza sudo, non cambia nulla
<glpiana> bizio0105, ma sei root nel temrinale o in grafica pure?
<bizio0105> glpiana perché non mi faceva eseguire l'autorun
<bizio0105> no solo da terminale
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> dai il comando che ti ho detto
<bizio0105> glpiana file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> bizio0105, scrivi: ls
<glpiana> !paste | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio0105> glpiana scusa era uninstall e non unistall
<glpiana> <glpiana> bizio0105, scrivi: sudo ./uninstall.sh
<glpiana> certo che era uninstall
<bizio0105> succesfully removed
<glpiana> bizio0105, ora scrivi: ls ../../B1160w_Linux_v1.04_Driver.tar.gz
<bizio0105> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bizio0105, e ti da?
<bizio0105> riga rossa, e basta
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> bizio0105, senza scritte?
<bizio0105> questa, in rosso: ../../B1160w_Linux_v1.04_Driver.tar.gz
<glpiana> bizio0105, bene, visto che ti ho chiesto un output, dammelo la prossima vota, vistoc he non evdo il tuo schermo
<bizio0105> e di nuovo la riga di comando
<glpiana> bizio0105, ora: ./install.sh
<bizio0105> glpiana in Users in group > Add user seleziono il mio?
<glpiana> bizio0105, sì
<bizio0105> glpiana disable port LPT?
<glpiana> bizio0105, lascia così com'è
<bizio0105> glpiana sta installando
<bizio0105> glpiana installato ma mi chiede di fare re-logon
<glpiana> bizio0105, fermo lì
<bizio0105> ok
<glpiana> bizio0105, dovrebbe averti chiesto la tipologia di stampante da isntallare
<bizio0105> glpiana niente di tutto ciò
<glpiana> bizio0105, ma oltre a scaricarlo quel file lo hai anche estratto?
<bizio0105> glpiana certo
<glpiana> bizio0105, qui il wizard, dopo aver installato il sistema base, parte con l'aggiunta della stampante
<glpiana> trattandosi dello stesso installer non vedo perchè si debba comportare in maniera di versa sul mio e sul tuo pc
<bizio0105> glpiana non ne ho la più pallida idea
<glpiana> bizio0105, poco importa comunque, ci si arriva altrimenti. esci e rifai il login. a dopo
<bizio0105> ok a dopo
<bizio0105> glpiana eccomi
<glpiana> bizio0105, vai nelle applicazioni e troverai Dell unified driver
<bizio0105> glpiana il configurator?
<glpiana> bizio0105, avvia il dell unified driver confgigurator
<glpiana> -g
<bizio0105> glpiana mi da l'errore che ti dicevo prima: "error! can't load plugins"
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> bizio0105, chiudi, disinstalla con ./uninstall.sh, cancell quello che hai scaricato finora, e scaricati questo: http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER01513124M/1/B1160w_Linux_v1.04_Driver.tar.gz
<glpiana> bizio0105, riestrailo e ricomincia
<bizio0105> glpiana ok, grazie
<bizio0105> glpiana c'è una cartella dove decomprimerlo e dove potrebbe funzionare meglio o sono tutte indifferenti?
<glpiana> bizio0105, non c'entra nulla dove lo decomprimi
<bizio0105> glpiana installato ma nuovamente nessuna scelta
<ExPBoy> bizio0105, sarebbe molto più semplice se tu mandassi gli output o le videate
<bizio0105> ExPBoy non mi dice altro... fa la sua installazione e poi si chiude il programma
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> pare che tu abbia difficolta con pastebin e image :P
<bizio0105> ExPBoy lo posso anche fare ma non so cosa farti vedere
<bizio0105> Rifaccio da capo tutta la procedura e faccio gli screenshot
<ExPBoy> eh
<bizio0105> ma penso che sia abbastanza chiaro comunque... non c'è nessun output utile, il problema è che sembra funzionare ma poi non funziona...ci sarebbero decine di screenshot ma se è necessario vado
<glpiana> bizio0105, vai di nuovo sul configuratore
<bizio0105> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bizio0105> glpiana http://i.imgur.com/5ZA2jD6.png
<glpiana> 5 minuti bizio0105
<bizio0105> glpiana ;)
<glpiana> bizio0105, nel terminale: /opt/DELL/mfp/bin/Configurator.app
<bizio0105> glpiana /opt/DELL/mfp/bin/Configurator.app: error while loading shared libraries: libQt3Support.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<glpiana> bizio0105, sudo apt-get install libqt4-qt3support
<bizio0105> glpiana installato
<glpiana> bizio0105, riprova con:  /opt/DELL/mfp/bin/Configurator.app
<bizio0105> fatto, ma http://i.imgur.com/qK5BXiG.png
<glpiana> bizio0105, perchè con sudo?
<bizio0105> Sudo o senza, lo stesso errore
<glpiana> bizio0105, ls /opt/DELL/mfp/plugins/
<glpiana> !paste | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio0105> "configurator" in azzurro. stop
<glpiana> bizio0105, ls /opt/DELL/mfp/plugins/configurator/
<bizio0105> "libMFPPortPlugin.so" e "libPrinterPlugin.so" in verde
<glpiana> bizio0105, riesegui l'installazione. vediamo se ora con le libqt cambia qualcosa
<bizio0105> glpiana rieseguita, nuovamente nessuna richiesta
<bizio0105> al configurator messaggio d'errore
<bizio0105> glpiana se ti va lasciamo perdere, proverò a condividerla da windows
<glpiana> bizio0105, magari da windows riesci a configurarla in modod da vederla anche da linux
<bizio0105> speriamo...
<bizio0105> glpiana grazie mille per la pazienza e per il supporto
<bizio0105> alla prossima
<glpiana> ciao bizio0105
<guest_15929> Salve, ho instalatto per la prima volta xubuntu sul mio notebook, e non legge la mia usb wireless adapter. Cosa posso fare? Grazie per il vostro aiuto
<glpiana> guest_15929, inserisci la chiavetta e scrivi in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | guest_15929
<ubot-it> guest_15929: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest31500> ciaoo
<glpiana> !ciao Guest31500
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Guest31500'
<glpiana> ...
<glpiana> !ciao | Guest31500
<ubot-it> Guest31500: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pietroalbini> scusate, ero io che facevo dei test con chat.ubuntu-it.org :)
<guest_64911> Salve, per la prima volta ho installato xubuntu e la connessione wifi non avviene. Premetto che uso una usb wireless inventel ur054g(R01) v1.1.
<glpiana> guest_64911, io ti avevo già detto prima cosa fare, ma non ho visto nulla
<guest_64911> Hai ragione ma sono connesso con un'altro computer e non posso fare copia e incolla
<guest_64911> Esiste un'altro metodo?
<glpiana> guest_64911, certo, basta collegare quel pc via cavo
<glpiana> guest_64911, non hai questa possibilità?
<guest_64911> No
<glpiana> guest_64911, comincia allora a dare quel comando e a cercare la riga relativa alla chiavetta
<pietroalbini> annuncio al popolo intero che l'era dei guest_ è finita! esultate \o/
<PensoAUnNick> Salve a todos! Da ieri ho un problema con la stampante Epson SX420W: Xubuntu mi da errore "manca filtro", la epson dice che sono problemi del sistema... voi che dite? Grazie...
<PensoAUnNick> A todos però eh...
<sacarde> sapete quale e' l'ultima versione di DraftSight a 32 bit ?
<PensoAUnNick> H4ml3t ci sei? ciao! Leggi?
<cybernova> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PensoAUnNick> ma c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | PensoAUnNick
<ubot-it> PensoAUnNick: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PensoAUnNick> l'ho scritta due volte la domanda, proprio perché so di questa regola
<cybernova> PensoAUnNick, se nessuno ti risponde signfica che è impegnata, non ha tempo, ecc. abbi la pazienza di aspettare
<PensoAUnNick> era inutile scriverla di nuovo senessuno leggeva... comunque il problema è che da ieri la stampante Epson Stylus SX420W mi da errore... anzi per la Epson il problema è di Linux
<PensoAUnNick> insomma, mi da errrore: manca filtro
<PensoAUnNick> credevo non ci fosse nessuno in chat
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: come dire che stampava e poi ha smesso?
<PensoAUnNick> ciao jester- esattamente
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: dopo aver fatto?
<PensoAUnNick> nulla
<PensoAUnNick> di punto in bianco
<PensoAUnNick> ora ho una piccola icona sul menu in alto di Xubuntu che mi segnala un numero uno in rosso, ma se clicco non mi indicazioni. comunque credo segnali l'errore itself
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: non fatto aggiornamenti non aggiunto ppa?
<PensoAUnNick> ci penso
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: avevi installato qualche driver per la stampante?
<PensoAUnNick> sì
<PensoAUnNick> sia per stamoante sia per scanner ma tutto ok
<PensoAUnNick> ieri ho provato a installare Nvidia ma senza successo
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: direi di fare due cose
<PensoAUnNick> dimmi
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: 1 raivviare e partire col kernel precedente
<PensoAUnNick> che cos'è un kernel?
<PensoAUnNick> la rana dei mappets?
<jester-> se non va reinstallare il driver, nvidia non ha niente a che fare con la stampante
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<PensoAUnNick> va bene ma con me parla normale perché non so che terini siano  :)
<PensoAUnNick> grub?
<PensoAUnNick> scusami non conosco nessun termine tecnico
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: gia dal nick pari strano
<PensoAUnNick> eh pensa in reale ;)
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: al boot tieni premuto tasto shift sinistro, appare un menu (grub), vai in avanzate e parti col kernel primo in lista
<PensoAUnNick> scusami di nuovo: cos'è il boot?
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel  o fai la figura di quello che uscito dalla caverna è sceso dalla montagna con la piena
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot
<PensoAUnNick> dal nick sembri simpatico ;) cmq non sto scherzando
<jester-> PensoAUnNick: putroppo in canale non si cambiano i pannolini
<PensoAUnNick> è un peccato...
<PensoAUnNick> cmq... visto che sono qui, come arrivo al boot please?
<jester-> occhio che se cadi dal seggiolone ti fai male
<jester-> prova a cambiar enick in Pensoalboot
<PensoAUnNick> dai sul serio adesso... :) come arrivo al boot?
<Guest14422> salve avrei un dubbio riguardo al fatto se il mio pc (windows 7) possiede la tecnologia uefi oppure no
<Guest14422> come posso saperlo con certezza?
<jester-> !uefi | Guest14422
<ubot-it> Guest14422: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PensoAUnNick> jester- non so dove cliccare, quindi come precedere... sono serio vorrei risolvere...
<Guest14422> il fatto è che non so se è uefi quindi non so quale "procedimento" seguire
<jester-> Guest14422: uefi o non uefi si arrangia linstaller a installare il boot loader
<Guest14422> ok quindi procedo normalmente?
<gegi> buonasera a tutti
<PensoAUnNick> jester- ho iniziato con il passo sbagliato... ma non so dove 'cliccare'...
<gegi> ho un problema con un plug-in di firefox
<gegi> flash player per la precisione
<gegi> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<jester-> gegi: hai installato il flash?
<gegi> è proprio questo il problema
<gegi> ho appena riformattato con lubuntu 14.04 solo che quando faccio partire un filmato in flash non viene riprodotto
<PensoAUnNick> beh ci riprovverò poi ;) grazie cmq bye!!
<jester-> gegi: hai la barra a sinistra sul desk?
<gegi> anche nella precedente installazione, l'ho scaricat, installato ma non funzionava (sia firefox che chromium)
<gegi> no in basso, stile windows
<jester-> gegi: kubntu lubuntu altro?
<gegi> lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> gegi: apri un terminale
<gegi> ho un vecchio dell con 512 mb ram
<gegi> aperto
<jester->  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<polpetta1982> Salve
<polpetta1982> ragazzi ho un problema con lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> gegi:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<polpetta1982> sempre aggiornato
<gegi> fatto
<polpetta1982> ogni tot minuti mi si apre la schermata degli aggiornamenti di sistema
<jester-> gegi: ha dato risposta?
<gegi> flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx bts est tm2
<gegi> flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx bts est tm2
<jester-> polpetta1982: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<polpetta1982> gia provato a fare
<jester-> gegi: sudo apt-get intall lubuntu-restricted-extras
<polpetta1982> ma lo fa comunque
<jester-> polpetta1982: fai vedere nel pastebin cosa fa sudo apt-get update
<jester-> !paste | polpetta1982
<ubot-it> polpetta1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpetta1982> ma potrebbe essere che io non aggiorno firefox????
<gegi> sta scaricando, ma io utilizzo firefox
<gegi> vale per tutti e due i browser?
<polpetta1982> anche se nelle impostazioni ho spuntato non mostrare mai
<jester-> gegi: vale sopratutto per firefox
<polpetta1982> per firefox parlavo degli aggiornamenti
<jester-> polpetta1982: che centra
<jester-> fai vedere che risponde il comando
<polpetta1982> che ogni volta si ripresentano e io aggiorno tutto tranne firefox
<polpetta1982> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<polpetta1982> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<polpetta1982> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<polpetta1982> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<polpetta1982> I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:
<polpetta1982>   apt-utils firefox firefox-locale-en firefox-locale-it libapt-inst1.5
<polpetta1982>   libapt-pkg4.12 libcurl3
<gegi> perfetto, chiedevo perchè la prima stringa che ha visualizzato era appunto [chromium] seguito da  altre cose
<jester-> polpetta1982: per quello lo fa
<jester-> posta: o blocchi il pacchetto o continua
<polpetta1982> mi ripetete come fare ad incollare??
<jester-> polpetta1982: logico che se non blocchi il pacchetto vedendo un aggiornamento te lo propon
<polpetta1982> ok
<polpetta1982> come lo blocco??
<jester-> polpetta1982: aggiornare ff lo si fa per una questione di sicurezza
<polpetta1982> ma lo vede ogni 10 minuti??
<jester-> sempre lo vede. come fa la scanzione
<jester-> polpetta1982: installa synapitic
<polpetta1982> ma se io ho impostato di non fare la scansione??
<jester-> cerch iper nome firefox
<jester-> click sopra vai nel menu pacchetti e blocchi
<polpetta1982> a parte che io uso chrome quindi la sicurezza ff nn mi interessa
<gegi> jester: un'altra cosa, dove posso reperire una lista completa dei comandi utilizzabili per il terminale?
<gegi> mi sto avvicinando ora al mondo linux
<barattin> ciao ragazzi, ho scaricato eclipse cpp  in un file tar.gz
<jester-> !comandi | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> !apt | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<barattin> poi l'ho scompattato, ma ora non so come installarlo
<jester-> barattin: istallarlo dal center o da terminale è troppo semplice?
<gegi> grazie mille funziona tutto alla perfezione
<barattin> eh ma non lo trovo nel center
<jester-> barattin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install eclipse
<barattin> io ho già eclipse per java
<barattin> allora la mia domanda è come lo incremento per il c++?
<jester-> barattin: chiedi in #ubutu-it-chat non è argomento di questo canale
<barattin> grazie, chiedo scusa!
<boh> ciao a tutti
<boh> come faccio a disinstallare un programma con lubuntu
<jester-> boh: dal sofware center o da terminale con sudo dpkg --purge nomeprogramma
<boh> grazie
<akis24> sera
<lahiru> salve, ogni volta che accendo ubuntu, ho questo problema, cosa potrei fare per risolverlo ? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5tPa5Y0RuVLEgD1859wf
<akis24> lahiru: potrebbe essere un falso allarme .. dato da apport
<cristian_c> eh
<lahiru> e quindi cosa posso fare?
<lahiru> é brutto ogni volta accedere a ubuntu e vedere questi messaggi
<lahiru> in realta dovrebbe essere 1 falso allarme, perché a me quel che deve funzionare funziona...
<akis24> lahiru: apri  il terminale  e dai  sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<akis24> lahiru: cambia  " enabled=1   in enabled=0     quindi salvi il file con Ctrl x e poi s "
<akis24> lahiru: una volta salvato basta che riavvii e non dovresti avere piu' nessuna segnalazione di errore
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> bene se si rivede ...
<Griso__> sera a tutti. Non riesco ad impostare un IP fisso con DNS di infostrada su ubuntu server 14.04. Potete aiutarmi?
<Innerina> Ho problemi coi programmi di masterizzazione... Brasero mi dà sempre sui dvd vuoti, spazio libero non sufficiente!!! Come faccio?!
<mox007> perché non riesco a visualizzare dei file di powerpoint ?
<aloha> salve
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-15
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<ANGBLU75> buon giorno scrivo paTBREVEMENT+e perch ho problemi con la scri  TTURA DELLA STIERA QUELLI CHE shuktyTY+ S
<ANGBLU75> quelli che vedee
<ANGBLU75> no po
<glpiana> ANGBLU75, mmm... si capisce poco. che tastiera è'
<glpiana> ?
<ANGBLU75> AVRO INSERI QUALCHE FUNZ
<ANGBLU75> LENOVO C3000  C200
<glpiana> ANGBLU75, sì, immagino tu abbia inserito il tastierino numerico in tastiera. devi usare i tasti funzione con gli appositi tasti. sta cosa esula da questo supporto comuqnue
<glpiana> !chat | ANGBLU75
<ubot-it> ANGBLU75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ANGBLU75> OK
<ANGBLU75> GRAZIE
<ANGBLU75> non  ilTASSSTY+erino
<Rudj> buongiorno, ho fatto casino sistemando le partizione mentre facevo pulizia, avrei bisogno di una mano a sistemare il dual boot con win e la giusta disposizione delle partizioni
<glpiana> Rudj, descrivi la tua situazione attuale
<Rudj> 2hdd 1da 250gb 1 da 500, vorrei boot di win e linux sul 250 e il 500 solo dati
<Rudj> prima erano mezzo e mezzo
<Rudj> asp ti mando lfdisk
<glpiana> Rudj, dimmi anche che sistemi sono installati al momento e cosa accade all'avvio del pc
<Rudj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563454/
<Rudj> ubuntu trusty e win 7. avvio - grub ma win 7 non funziona più
<Rudj> credo perchè gli ho cambiato la flag in gparted
<glpiana> Rudj, perchè hai toccato i flag di windows?
<Rudj> perchè erano su sda e sda deve essere solo dati
<glpiana> Rudj, se deve essere solo dati come pretendere che da lì si avvii un sistema?
<Rudj> poi su sdb1 mi bootava direttamente in win senza grub, con boot su sdb2 invece grub (che vede anche win) ma errore di boot
<Rudj> infatti
<Rudj> non lo pretend o affatto, è quello che cercavo di togliere
<glpiana> Rudj, quindi windows ce l'hai su sdb1?
<Rudj> si
<Rudj> sdb1win sdb2linux/boot sdb3 extended sdb4 swap
<glpiana> Rudj, io di flag di windows ci capisco poco niente e preferisco non metterci mano. ma dato che il sistema non si avvia, ripristina la flag di boot.
<glpiana> Rudj, poi pensiamo ad avviare grub
<Rudj> ok, fatto,riavvio e trono
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> Rudj, fermo
<glpiana> ma che fretta c'è?
<glpiana> Rudj, adesso come adesso, da che disco fa boot il sistema? sda o sdb?
<Rudj_> glpiana, credo di aver risolto gran parte delle cose
<glpiana> Rudj_, cioè?
<Rudj_> il boot di windows su sdb2 mi sa che è un errore di quando ho installato win
<Rudj_> e i lgrub parte se metto l'alro hd nel boot del bios come primo
<Rudj_> pero' avrei delle domande se mi puoi dare una mano
<Rudj_> con la struttura delle partizioni linux
<Rudj_> ho bisogno di 3 partizioni per forza?
<glpiana> Rudj_, prova a chiedere, male che vada andiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Rudj_, no, ne bastano due: root e swap
<Rudj_> systema, extended e swap?
<glpiana> Rudj_, l'estesa è solo un contenitore
<Rudj_> è quello che èpensavo anchj'io, è l' che cono nati i casini
<Rudj_> è virtuale?
<glpiana> Rudj_, la si usa per comodità, perchè al suo interno puoi metterne quante ne vuoi, ma si può installare su root e swao entrambe primarie
<Rudj_> quando parte l'installazione di ubuntu c'è l'opzione per installare accanto a win
<Rudj_> ma li sei obbligato a scegliere quanto dare al root e quandto all'ext
<Rudj_> quando vado nelle opzioni avanzate devop solo creare un piccolo swap e poi mettere il mountpoint / al blocco principale?
<glpiana> Rudj_, devi comunque fare attenzione a non toccare windows
<Rudj_> ok
<Rudj_> grazie
<glpiana> Rudj_, poi, nello spazio che hai a disposizione metti root e swap
<Rudj_> root è / o è un'altra flag?
<glpiana> Rudj_, avendo già windows all'inizio del disco, ti conviene, se fai a manina e non in automatico, creare una partizione estesa in cui metterai sia root che swap
<glpiana> Rudj_, non parlare di flag, non sono flag
<glpiana> Rudj_, rott è /
<Rudj_> ok
<Rudj_> ma come faccio  a metterle nell a stessa se poi mi da l'errore che nn ho creato la swap?
<glpiana> Rudj_, ma che errore?
<glpiana> Rudj_, io non leggo il pensiero, per cui speiga per bene. anzi, perchè non lo facciamo in diretta?
<Rudj_> quando vai in gestione avanzata delle partizioni
<Rudj_> prima di installre l'os
<Rudj_> se non crei una partizione swaop a poi dai ok ti fa continuare ma ti dice che avraii problemi che swap è utile
<glpiana> Rudj_, ma io ti ho detto che nella estesa crei root e swap
<Rudj_> ok, quindi cmq separate (una come sdb x e l'altra sdby per intenderci)
<glpiana> Rudj_, per forza
<Rudj_> ok, quindi alla fine mi trovo per forza di cose con 4 partizioni su un disco
<glpiana> Rudj_, sì, 4, di cui una è una scatola per le altre. la cosa ti turba particolarmente vedo. perchè'
<glpiana> ?
<Rudj_> perchè meno è meglio, è una cosa in più che può andare male
<Rudj_> ;)
<glpiana> che teoria particolare
<angblu75> sempre lo stesso problema si apre pure la ricerca del testo in basso
<angblu75> barra di ricerca
<glpiana> !chat | angblu75
<ubot-it> angblu75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rudj_> ultima domanda, perchè la ventola cpu su linix gira al max m,entre win è molto più silenzioso?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Rudj_, la ventila della scheda video è manovrata dal driver della scheda video. quello di linux son sempre meno curati di quelli di windows
<cristian_c> Rudj_, quale scheda grafica (o grafiche) hai sul pc?
<Rudj_> ho un fan controller su tutte le ventole del case, solo vga e cpu sono a parte
<Rudj_> lcpu e pwn la vga è una radeon hd6850
<polpetta1982> Buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> !ciao | polpetta1982
<ubot-it> polpetta1982: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<polpetta1982> Ragazzi ho un problema
<glpiana> polpetta1982, esponilo
<polpetta1982> all'avvio di lubuntu 14.04 mi si propone sempre la finestra degli aggiornamenti di sistema con gli aggiornamenti riguardanti la sicurezza di firefox
<polpetta1982> ma non mi fa vedere altri aggiornamenti, che mi fa vedere solo dopo aver chiuso la finestra e riavviato la ricerca di nuovi aggiornamenti
<polpetta1982> il problema è che mi compare questa finestra ogni 5/10 minuti, anche dopo aver effettuato gli aggiornamenti (tranne quelli di firefox che io non uso)
<polpetta1982> anche nonostante io nelle impostazioni abbia spuntato non mostrare mai, per quanto riguarda i nuovi aggiornamenti
<glpiana> polpetta1982, perchè non esegui comuqnue gli aggironamenti di firefox?
<polpetta1982> provo cosi???
<polpetta1982> perche pero assieme a quelli non mi da altri che invece appaiono quando rilancio una nuova ricerca???
<glpiana> polpetta1982, direi di sì, se il problema è l'avviso degli aggiornamenti fdi firefox, faglieli fare e vivi felice
<glpiana> polpetta1982, perchè fin che non ricarica gli indici non può sapere che ci sono altri aggiornamenti
<polpetta1982> ora provo
<polpetta1982> un altra cosa mi da un errore su un repository mi dice che non è raggiungibile e dice di controllare la connessione
<glpiana> !paste | polpetta1982
<ubot-it> polpetta1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpetta1982> potrebbe essere che il repository non funziona???
<polpetta1982> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpetta1982> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<polpetta1982>   404  Not Found
<polpetta1982> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages
<polpetta1982> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpetta1982> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/openshot.developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<glpiana> polpetta1982, per cortesia, usa pastebin
<polpetta1982> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpetta1982> comunque sembrerebbe risolto
<polpetta1982> non esce piu speriamo al prossimo riavvio
<glpiana> polpetta1982, ne dubito
<glpiana> polpetta1982, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<polpetta1982> ho cancellato il repository di openshot che non riusciva a vedere e non mi da piu l'errore
<glpiana> ah ecco
<jester-> eh i ppa del menga chi ce l'ha nel c*l se lo tenga
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> un cancro sono
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563765/
<cristian_c> a parte quelli di oracle
<cristian_c> che sono sicuri
<glpiana> polpetta1982, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563798/
<glpiana> aaahhh i maledetti proposed
<glpiana> polpetta1982, scusa, non sapevo fossi uno sviluppatore
<polpetta1982> assolutamente no
<glpiana> polpetta1982, e che ci fai coi proposed?
<polpetta1982> devo togliere la spunta???
<polpetta1982> li mangio a colazione!!!!!
<polpetta1982> scusa
<polpetta1982> li tolgo
<glpiana> dipende tutto da quanto tieni alla salute del tuo sistema, ma visto l'uso che fai dei repository mi sa che te ne frega davvero poco
<polpetta1982> tolgo anche i non supportati??
<polpetta1982> scusa glpiana ma mi sto avvicinando ora ad ubuntu
<glpiana> polpetta1982, che intendi per non supportati?
<polpetta1982> i backports
<glpiana> polpetta1982, no, quelli tienili, leva i proposed, che tanto avranno già fatto danni, e poi ridai sudo apt-get update
<polpetta1982> perchè hanno fatto danni??
<polpetta1982> non ne ho installati mi dava solo sicurezza e raccoamndati
<glpiana> polpetta1982, perchè spesso e volentieri ti installano versioni di software con problemi
<polpetta1982> a meno che non li abbia fatti in background
<glpiana> polpetta1982, da solo ubutnu non fa niente. li hai attivati tu di sicuro
<polpetta1982> si li ho attivati io
<polpetta1982> dico che non ho mai accettato aggiornamenti di quel tipo
<Abito> salve ho una cartella con i permessi dr-x------ vorrei reimpostare questi drwxr-xr-x come posso fare?
<polpetta1982> solo quelli di sicurezza e quelli raccomandati
<glpiana> !permessi | Abito
<ubot-it> Abito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Abito> glpiana, grazie
<Griso__> Giorno glpiana. Ho un problema di connessione ad internet col mio ubuntu server. Puoi aiutarmi? Grazie
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563838/
<glpiana> Griso__, tu esponi il problema dettagliatamente, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Griso__> Prolema : Connessione infostrada con DNS infostrada. Ubuntu è installato con DHCP e non si collega ad internet (il router non distribuisce il dns di infostrada. Come posso inserirlo io?
<glpiana> polpetta1982, se sei su lubuntu scrivi: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> polpetta1982, cancella tutto il contenuto del file e mettici i repo che trovi qui per 14.04
<glpiana> polpetta1982, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/
<glpiana> polpetta1982, metti anche backports e partner
<glpiana> polpetta1982, poi salva il file, chiudi l'editor e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563854/
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563866/ questa è dopo l'update
<glpiana> polpetta1982, ma hai letto quello che ti ho detto di fare?
<glpiana> Griso__, server? o hai anche interaccia grafica?
<polpetta1982> scusa
<glpiana> polpetta1982, avevo scritto troppa roba?
<glpiana> polpetta1982, ?????????????
<command-line> prima dell'avvento di uniy quandopassava con il puntatore del mouse su un file mp3 si posteva ascoltare l'anteprima senza dover cliccare
<command-line> come è possibile ripristinarlo?
<glpiana> command-line, controlla le impostazioni di nautilus
<polpetta1982> dall editor se salvo mi dice che non posso
<polpetta1982> ma è l'editor grafico non sul terminale
<polpetta1982> mi si è aperto nell'interfaccia grafico
<glpiana> polpetta1982, che comando hai dato?
<jester-> [11:35:28] <glpiana> polpetta1982, se sei su lubuntu scrivi: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> deve aprirsi l'editor garfico, ma tu che comando hai dato?
<polpetta1982> leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> ti sei dimenticato sudo
<polpetta1982> bravo jester
<glpiana> polpetta1982, e sudo io l'ho scritto perchè pensi che abbia caldo?
<ExPBoy> :P
<jester-> polpetta1982: ci sei o ci fai approfittando della pazienza di chi assiste in particolare glpiana
<jester-> glpiana: ma cosi scrivi le stesse cose 27 volte e tieni in allenamento i diti
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<polpetta1982> nervosetti stamattina
<fede-xu> Salve mi presento mi chiamo Federico, ho un problema tecnico nell'istallazione di ubuntu 14.04, posso chiedere ?
<polpetta1982> chiedo scusa
<command-line> glpiana e come faccio
<command-line> ?
<glpiana> fede-xu, chiedi pure
<Shanti> Buongiorno,
<glpiana> command-line, apri nautilus, e vai, credo, in modifica -> preferenze o roba simile
<Shanti> glpiana , buongiorno sono quel ragazzo di bologna che hai aiutato qualche gg fa
<glpiana> ciao Shanti
<Shanti> quando hai un sec avrei alcune domande
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563935/
<fede-xu> grazie, praticamente ieri ho installato l'os sulla mia macchina, la configurazione è intel core i5 con scheda grafica nvidia 660 msi e motherboard gigabyte z77 n wifi, in sostanza il problema e che dopo un po che provavo ad installare dei driver e dei pacchetti mi si pianta e si riavvia non vedendo piu il monitor e impostando la risoluzione a 840 e
<fede-xu>  nemmeno la wifi integrata rilevava
<glpiana> Shanti, tu fai le domande, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Shanti> shanti e' il mio vero nome ho anche imparato a inserirlo passi da gigante
<polpetta1982> ecco qua e scusa ancora glpiana
<fede-xu> vorrei sapere come poter risolvere il problem se sapete qualcosa grazie
<glpiana> polpetta1982, oki, a posto. dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> fede-xu: sei coollegato dal sistema in questione col cavo eth?
<fede-xu> no con la wifi che funzionava prima di avere questo problema
<fede-xu> attualmente scrivo da un altro pc
<Shanti> ok  ubuntu parte ma con molte problemi grafici come la apertura in grandezza delle finestre come internet
<glpiana> fede-xu, e cosa hai provato a installare in specifico?
<jester-> fede-xu: cioè funzava e poi ha smesso?
<Shanti> un mio amico mi ha consigliato di re installare tutto
<polpetta1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563940/
<glpiana> polpetta1982, perfetto. a posto
<command-line> concordo con Shanti
<fede-xu> @jester si funzionava poi ha inziato a pixxellare tutto e si e riavviato, @glpiana stava installando wine e stavo scaricando i driver nvidia dal sito
<Shanti> pero almeno ora non mi da più errori di sistema
<glpiana> fede-xu, li stavi scaricando o li hai installati?
<jester-> fede-xu: apri un terminale
<glpiana> Shanti, che scheda video hai?
<command-line> se non hai delle grandi necessità ti consiglio di non istallare driver
<polpetta1982> grazie glpiana e scusa x il disturbo :)
<glpiana> :)
<Shanti> abbiamo aggiornato mille volte e non si risolve il problema è alcune schermate come quella dove ti chiede la password non se ne vanno mai
<fede-xu> command-line, ne avrei necessita siccome vorrei giocarci con wine a diablo 3 ;)
<command-line> ma non so se fai una grande coa
<glpiana> Shanti, torno tra 10 minuti
<command-line> secondo me se vuoi giocarci ti conviene farlo da windows
<jester-> command-line: nvidia è un driver affidabile se si mette quello giusto
<fede-xu> eh ma non ho licenza
<jester-> fede-xu: licenza di che
<Shanti> ok intanto provo a capire come si chiama la scheda video... C'è per caso un formula per chiederla?
<command-line> jester-, concordo con te ma con wine non tutti i giochi funzionano a meraviglia
<jester-> è un problema di wine non del driver nvidia
<fede-xu> @jester, licenza di window. cmq di driver nvidia io scarico il suo ma mi da problemi all'installazione, mi dice che ce l'xserver attivo , provo a fare ctr alt f1 entro in gnome provo da li ma cmq mi da errori
<command-line> si
<jester-> Shanti: apri un terminale
<command-line> il mio era un consiglio
<fede-xu> no ma wine non lo ha nemmeno installato si e bloccato prima
<jester-> fede-xu: come lo installi?
<command-line> però se installa i driver sbagliati...
<fede-xu> con il software di ubuntu per i programmi
<Shanti> si
<jester-> fede-xu: non è che hai usato il .run
<fede-xu> per i driver ?
<jester-> eh
<fede-xu> si nvidia ti fa scaricare ilò .run
<jester-> fede-xu: non va il .run
<jester-> fede-xu: vanno messi da apt o center
<fede-xu> e allora come li installo ? =) cioe dal sito nvidia fanno scaricare il .run
<jester-> fede-xu: da quanto usi ubuntu
<fede-xu> con il mio pc da ieri sera, con l'univerista con la macchina gia configurata da anni
<command-line> fede-xu, consiglio di imparare ad usare qualche comando da termianle
<Shanti> jester io aspetto il tuo comando
<jester-> fede-xu: c'è tutto nel software center e se instally synaptic hai una visione e ricerca per nome migliore, sta tutto li dentro
<command-line> glpiana
<jester-> Shanti: lspci | grep -i vga
<command-line> ho guardato su nautilus ma non ho trovato nulla
<fede-xu> ok allora nel software center cerco synaptic e da li il driver ?
<fede-xu> correggetemi se sbaglio
<command-line> fede-xu, si
<jester-> command-line: sudo apt-get install synaptic poi menu sistema gestore pacchetti
<fede-xu> e i driver sono quelli ufficiali nvidia?
<Shanti> sono in ispci
<jester-> fede-xu: il driver lo installi da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> scgliendo il testato/consigliato
<glpiana> command-line, devi guardare nella sezione relativa alle anteprime
<fede-xu> ok perfetto dai provo, grazie dell'aiuto
<fede-xu> arrivederci
<command-line> glpiana,  ho cliccato su Preferenze>Anteprime> Mostra provini e miniature : sempre
<command-line> ma non funziona
<command-line> rieccomi
<glpiana> command-line, a quanto leggo non c'è più l'anteprima audio
<command-line> è possibile reintegrarla?
<command-line> qualcuno l'ha fatto?
<glpiana> command-line, vedo roba su repo esterni che non ti dico qui
<Shanti> gl plana io ci sono ma la scheda video come la trovo
<command-line> grazie, senza impegno
<command-line> non ti scervellare
<jester-> Shanti: lspci | grep -i vga
<command-line> cerco un qualcosa
<jester-> Shanti: nel terminale
<glpiana> command-line, ti ho scrtto sull'altro canale -.-
<jester-> Shanti: amzni metti nel paste tutto l'output di: lspci
<Shanti> non riesco a fare la sbarra dritta
<jester-> !paste | Shanti
<ubot-it> Shanti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<command-line> glpiana, grazie ho visto
<Shanti> sto scrivendo dal ipad
<jester-> Shanti: se non vieni in canale dal sistema in questione è tempo perso
<command-line> glpiana, sei sempre il numero 1
<shanti1> eccomi ora sono con il pc
<jester-> Shanti: metti nel paste tutto l'output di: lspci
<jester-> !paste | shanti1
<ubot-it> shanti1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shanti1> mi rimandi per cortesia la formula grazie
<jester-> Shanti: metti nel paste tutto l'output di: lspci
<jester-> !paste | shanti1
<ubot-it> shanti1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shanti1> jester- scusa abbi pazieza non riesco a risalire indietro nella chat cin questo cmputer
<jester-> shanti1: terminale
<jester-> shanti1: lspci
<jester-> !paste | shanti1
<ubot-it> shanti1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shanti1> ispci
<glpiana> shanti1, elle esse p c i
<jester-> shanti1: lspci
<jester-> ellesse
<shanti1> lspci
<jester-> shanti1: nel terminale non qui
<shanti1> incredibile oltre a essere.... la finestra della chat si e aperta sopra il terminale e non riesco a spostarla
<jester-> clicca l'icona del terminale sulla barra
<jester-> o minimizza il browser
<shanti1> il browser bloccato
<shanti1> e il terminale non prende lettere
<Shanti> Signori chiedo scusa per voi sembra facie ma non riuscendo a aprire e far funzionare due cose
<Shanti> non riesco a
<Shanti> utilizzare il mio pc quindi devo scrivere da qui
<glpiana> Shanti, spiegami una cosa: da quando il pc è in questo stato inutilizzabile?
<Shanti> dicen06:04:4 flash memory
<Shanti> 6 gg
<glpiana> Shanti, significa 6 giorni?
<Shanti> che non funziona bene
<Shanti> colpa di un mio errore durante un aggiornamento e si è spento
<Shanti> forse ho trovato la scheda video Express integrated grafic controller
<glpiana> Shanti, il mio intervento era stato successivo al tuo errore?
<Shanti> si
<glpiana> Shanti, e dopo il mio intervento come era messo il pc?
<Shanti> a pecora
<Shanti> ora almeno si accende e si carica
<Shanti> riesco a vedere i file e spostarli
<Shanti> ma ci sono problematiche grafiche come non si allagano le finestre
<Shanti> pero almeno ora non mi da più errore di sistema
<Shanti> Se mi dici di re installare tutto io lo faccio
<glpiana> Shanti, volevo sapere se sei su gnome, unity, lxde xfce kde o altro
<Shanti> Ere da dove lo capisco?
<glpiana> Shanti, non ti ricordi se si chiamava ubuntu o lubuntu op kubuntu o xubuntu quello che hai installato?
<Shanti> Hubuntu
<glpiana> con l'acca
<Shanti> x
<Shanti> scusa
<Shanti> xubuntu
<Shanti> ho controllato
<glpiana> Shanti, ok, un minuto solo, intanto tu apri un terminale
<Shanti> ok
<Shanti> quando apre il ter,i
<Shanti> terminale mi da sempre la scritta cannot open usr lib libv4l v4llcompact.so
<glpiana> Shanti, no, se quando apri il terminale ti da scritte non va bene
<glpiana> Shanti, se non è un problema, reinstalla che è meglio
<Shanti> Io ho pazienza e se anche tu ne hai a cestoni si fa!
<Shanti> ho già salvato tutto
<Shanti> se mi dai le dritte
<glpiana> Shanti, anzitutto devi avere il vdv o la sub per l'installazione
<Shanti> ho la chiavetta con i file scaricati da internet
<Shanti> memory card
<glpiana> Shanti, vedi se funziona. inseriscila nel pc e imposta l'avvio da usb
<Shanti> come faccio ad impostare avvio da usb?
<Shanti> mi apre la memory
<underwood> sto scaricando ubuntu 14.01.1 desktop con windows 7, spero sia giusto
<Shanti> legge ubuntu 14.04
<Shanti> si è verificato errore durante archivio
<glpiana> underwood, 14.01.1 non esiste
<glpiana> Shanti, che stai facendo?
<underwood> 14.04
<underwood> pardon
<Shanti> Nulla
<Shanti> per non far disastri
<glpiana> Shanti, devi avviare il pc, entrare nel bios e andare ai dispositivi di boot
<Shanti> ok
<Shanti> sono in boot
<glpiana> Shanti, beh, lì devi vedere tu cosa impostare
<Shanti> usb Fdd o usb key o usb hdd
<glpiana> quante robe usb hai collegate al momento?
<Shanti> solo la usb
<glpiana> Shanti, boh, puoi fare una foto a sta schermata?
<glpiana> !image | Shanti
<ubot-it> Shanti: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Shanti> non me l ha preso devo riprovar
<Shanti> http://imgur.com/T2uXYyF
<Shanti> Qualsiasi cosa faccio torna sempre sul opzione 1
<glpiana> Shanti, di solito devi cliccare sul primo dell'elenco e poi scegliere cosa vuoi come primo device
<Shanti> Glpiana ti ringrazio molto per il tuo aiuto ma non risolvo nulla . È meglio che aspetto un amico di persona perché qui se no spacco tutto
<glpiana> ok
<Shanti> questi sistemi sono fatti per che ha un min di esperirxa
<Shanti> medio alto
<Shanti> e io non ho questi requesiti
<Shanti> quindi meglio non far perdere altro tempo grazie e buona giornata
<nico__> salve ragazzi
<nico__> ho xubuntu 14
<nico__> e non riesco a visualizzare video o altro senza il paccheto silverlight,  ho provato a installare mono-complete e niente, poi ho installato piperlight e niente
<nico__> sapete consigliarmi come posso visualizzare?
<nico__> .
<glpiana> nico__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<nico__> mmm nn penso vada..
<glpiana> nico__, perchè sostieni questo?
<nico__> perchè penso di aver già provato questa guida
<nico__> ora riprovo a fare tutto..
<glpiana> nico__, puoi dirmi una pagina web che vorresti visualizzare?
<nico__> http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html
<nico__> poi faccio questo test è mi esce
<nico__> installare microsoft ...
<nico__> quindi non và ma il pacchetto risulta installato sul software center
<nico__> glpiana ho un abbonamento premium
<nico__> ke non posso utilizzare premium
<nico__> premium play x partite o altro..
<glpiana> nico__, la pagina che mi hai linkato funziona
<nico__> no perchè mi esce come se non ci fosse installato il pacchetto Microsoft Silverlight
<glpiana> nico__, la mia non era una domanda
<glpiana> nico__, apri un terminale
<glpiana> scrivi: dpkg -l | grep pipelight
<nico__> già lo tengo
<nico__> spè
<nico__> nico@nicoxub:~$ dpkg -l | grep pipelight
<nico__> ii  pipelight                                                   0.2.7.1~ubuntu14.04.1                 amd64        allows usage of Silverlight through Wine
<nico__> ii  pipelight-multi                                             0.2.7.1~ubuntu14.04.1                 amd64        allows usage of Windows NPAPI plugins through Wine
<nico__> nico@nicoxub:~$
<glpiana> nico__, sudo pipelight-plugin --update
<nico__> Script dependency-installer has been updated to version 53cbe47fd1161247f62693a63bd51f1c3922898c8d599dc421d0d922d25ce2bd
<glpiana> nico__, pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<nico__> ah
<glpiana> nico__, poi chiudi firefox completamente, riaprilo e prova la pagina che mi hai linkato. dovrà configurare wine
<nico__> si doveva soltanto abiltare? e accettare le license
<pablo81> salve a tutti volevo sapere se devo scompattare il file che ho scaricato prima di copiarlo sul dvd che sara quello che utilizzero' per il ripristini
<pablo81> grazie
<glpiana> pa, il file va "bruciato" sul dvd. lo fai da windows?
<glpiana> azz, aveva fretta
<ExPBoy> lol
<akis24> ciao
<nuovo> ciao a tutti
<nuovo> volevo sapere se per iniziare ad utilizzare ubuntu mi conviene aspettare la nuova versione
<nuovo> o installare la 14.04
<glpiana> nuovo, ti avevo risposto di là ma per la fretta sei uscito subito
<glpiana> metti la 14.04 che ha un supporto a lungo termine ed è stabile
<glpiana> !release | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nuovo> ti ringrazio
<nuovo> come mi conviene procedere per l installazione
<nuovo> ?
<glpiana> nuovo, o fai un dvd o una usb
<glpiana> !installazione | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nuovo> vorrei utilizzare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo
<glpiana> nuovo, sconsigliabile se sei nuovo a questo sistema
<nuovo> perchè?
<glpiana> nuovo, tienti comuqnue windows sul disco, che se ti serve lo avvii. non averlo potrebbe essere castrante
<glpiana> nuovo, se qualcosa va storto e non sai metterlo a posto cosa fai?
<nuovo> ma questo non mi crea nessun problema o rallentamento vero?
<glpiana> nuovo, no
<nuovo> leggevo che ripristinare il tutto alle condizioni di fabbrica se si usa il dual boot è più complicato
<nuovo> mentre se ho solo ubuntu metto i dischi di ripristino avvio da cd
<glpiana> nuovo, condizioni di fabbrica di cosa?
<nuovo> e fila tutto liscio
<nuovo> se voglio riportare completamente il pc alle condizioni di fabbrica come appena comprato
<nuovo> intendo
<nuovo> poi non me ne intendo molto di partizioni e roba varia
<glpiana> nuovo, non vedo cosa possa cambiare
<nuovo> ok grazie
<andrearoma> ciao a tutti, ho formattato un hd e avendo xp originale ho istallato xp. Ho creato una partizione primaria per istallare ubuntu ma ne con il dvd ne con pendrive mi riesce l'istallazione, ho forse omesso qualcosa? grazie
<cybernova> andrearoma, non ti riesce l'installazione, cioè? che errore ti da?
<andrearoma> non mi si avvia il boot ne con dvd ne con pennetta
<andrearoma> devo sbagliare qualcosa ma non so cosa
<cybernova> andrearoma, probabilmente non hai creato correttamente un disco d'avvio
<cybernova> !installazione | andrearoma segui questa guida
<ubot-it> andrearoma segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<andrearoma> sullo stesso hd avevo ubunto ma ho dovuto formattare il disco e ora non riesco a reistallarlo
<andrearoma> stessa immagine, e con la stessa pen drive ho addirittura istallato kubuntu su altro pc
<andrearoma> non so davvero cosa fare
<akis24> andrearoma: hai formattato o eliminato partizione ?
<akis24> andrearoma:  impostato dal bios avvio con usb o lettorecd ?
<akis24> andrearoma: come hai masterizzato il file .iso con quale opzione ?
<andrearoma> ho formattato tutto il disco, poi ho istallato xp, creato altra partizione primaria
<andrearoma> eppoi mi fermo
<andrearoma> il dvd con nero
<andrearoma> e la pen con unebooting
<andrearoma> opzione immagine iso
<andrearoma> non e' la prima volta che istallo ubuntu ma stavolta non so proprio
<akis24> andrearoma: la penna dovresti falr con neroburning usando l'opzione masterizza immagine .iso     per la usb > ...
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> andrearoma:  scusa il disco con neroburning ...  il resto per la usb
<andrearoma> sono d'accordo ma non capisco perché solo su questo pc mi fa questo scherzo
<andrearoma> cmq ora ricomincio daccapo e vediamo
<andrearoma> si avis avevo capito :)
<akis24> andrearoma: bene prova a rifare seguendo le indicazioni
<andrearoma> provo, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Francesco13> salve quale differenza c'è tra la realese 14 e quella sviluppata dalla comunità
<lololo> salve a tutti ho un dubbio riguardo a un problema nella live di ubuntu
<lololo> premetto di non averlo ancora installato, il fatto è che vedo il puntatore del mouse che durante i caricamenti "lampeggia"
<lololo> dipende dal fatto che sono in live (tramite dvd)?
<lololo> scheda grafica intel-nvidia
<andrearoma> akis, negativo non parte il boot da pen drive
<andrearoma> ho eseguito tutto secondo manuale ma non va
<polpy> Salve ragazzi
<polpy> quando avvio ubuntu mi si apre una finestra che mi dice di aver riscontrato un problema interno
<polpy> ho la finestra aperta con i dettagli ma non me li fa copiare per postarli
<skricciolo> ma videochiamata su facebook  da ubuntu?
<RedMellow> Ciao a tutti! Ho una problematica riscontrata: Errore configurazione Stamoante Epson SX420W, manca filtro di stampa. l'assistenza Epson dice che è un problema del sistema
<krabador> skricciolo, non possibile
<RedMellow> krabador ciao posso chiedere a te?
<RedMellow> il mio problema riscontrato da giorni è questo avviso del sistema: Errore configurazione Stamoante Epson SX420W, manca filtro di stampa. l'assistenza Epson dice che è un problema del sistema
<krabador> RedMellow, che ubuntu?
<RedMellow> Xubuntu
<krabador> RedMellow, per favore, manda uno screenshot dell'errore
<krabador> !image | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RedMellow> sperando che mi dia di nuovo l'avviso
<RedMellow> no mi da più l'avviso ma il prblema c'è. Comunque appare in alto a sinistra del monitor in nero
<RedMellow> in alto a destra scusami
<krabador> RedMellow, se stampa, per il momento puoi anche lasciarlo cosi0
<RedMellow> non stampoa affatto
<krabador> Rebecca92, 32 o 64 bit?
<RedMellow> krabador ho controllato andando su Gestore delle impostazioni --> stampante e alla voce inchiostro dice che manca un filtro, ma li ho appena cambiati, poco fa, l'errore rimane purtroppo
<Rebecca92> !tab | krabador,
<ubot-it> krabador,: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<krabador> Rebecca92, non hai altro da fare?
<krabador> scusa il disturbo
<krabador> RedMellow, per favore , cerca di munirti di uno screenshot dell'errore
<RedMellow> hai letto sopra... non me lo da più, ma appare in alto a destra del monitor, in nero
<RedMellow> sai quel riquadro classico degli errori o segnalazioni
<skricciolo> glazie krabador
<krabador> RedMellow, si, ho, letto, e ti chiedo di cercare di munirti di uno screenshot dell'errore
<krabador> RedMellow, riavvia, magari
<RedMellow> ok scusa ci provo
<RedMellow> krabador: eccomi, non ho riavviato, ma lo screenshot del problema ce l'ho, l'ho preso dal Gestore delle impostanio -> Stampante, dove posso incollare il link che go caricato su imgur?
<krabador> qui
<RedMellow> http://i.imgur.com/qU3D9ew.png
<krabador> RedMellow, da terminale, ls -la /etc/sane.d
<krabador> !pastebin | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RedMellow> fatto ,vuoi che ti incolli qualche linea o tutto?
<krabador> tuto
<krabador> *to
<RedMellow> krabador: grazie http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566048/
<nicola> ciao a tutti... mi hanno regalato un nuovo pc Compaq 15h003nl. dopo una settimana con win 8 sto impazzendo, voglio il mio ubuntu. Il punto è che non riesco ad accedere al boot per avviarlo da cd o usb , mi aiutate?
<krabador> RedMellow, scusami, sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/epson2
<krabador> RedMellow, sempre pastebin
<RedMellow> ok
<krabador> RedMellow, fa la stessa cosa per /etc/sane.d/epson
<RedMellow> krabador: per il primo mi da command not found
<RedMellow> provo il secondo
<RedMellow> krabador: mi da sempre command not found
<krabador> RedMellow, scusa, per entrambi , sostituisci gedit con mousepad
<RedMellow> ok
<krabador> dimenticavo che xubuntu usa mousepad al posto di gediyt
<krabador> gedit
<RedMellow> c'è uno spazio tra mousepad e /etc?
<krabador> si
<RedMellow> krabador: mi dice: attensione stai usando l'account root, potresti danneggiare il sistema
<RedMellow> attenzione
<krabador> RedMellow, allora, a me serve vedere il contenuto
<krabador> RedMellow, quell'avviso serve se hai brutte intenzioni
<RedMellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566076/
<RedMellow> hai ragione!
<krabador> RedMellow, non del terminale, ma di mousepad
<RedMellow> krabador: non capisco... che intendi?
<RedMellow> dal mousepad mi da l'attenzione etc... dentro non c'è nulla
<krabador> RedMellow, controlla di aver scritto bene il comando
<RedMellow> controllo
<RedMellow> krabador: sì è scritto bene
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo mousepad /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<krabador> errore mio
<RedMellow> ok
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566112/
<krabador> RedMellow, è attaccata usb?
<RedMellow> sì
<krabador> RedMellow, xubuntu quale, e 32 o 64 bit?
<RedMellow> 64
<krabador> attacca la stampante , se non è attaccata, e manda lsusb, invio , e pastebin
<RedMellow> krabador: non mi da nulla
<krabador> deve
<RedMellow> krabador: terminale o scrivo sul mousepad?
<krabador> terminale
<RedMellow> nulla allora
<krabador> non puo' non dare output
<krabador> manda schermata del terminale
<RedMellow> krabador: ho chiuso il terminale e riaperto un altro e mi ha dato la risposta
<krabador> perfetto
<RedMellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566146/
<RedMellow> ah no aspetta
<RedMellow> krabador: sì era giusto guarda pure
<krabador> Rebecca92, è chiuso mousepad , adesso ?
<krabador> Rebecca92, scusa
<krabador> RedMellow,  è chiuso mousepad , adesso ?
<RedMellow> no
<Mirand> sera  a tutti
<Mirand> necessito di supporto per ubuntu e mythtv, sono nel posto giusto?
<krabador> RedMellow, modifica la linea # usb 0x4b8 0x110   in  # usb 04b8:0864
<krabador> RedMellow, togli poi #   , a fianco
<krabador> in modo da avere solo usb 04b8:0864
<krabador> RedMellow, salva
<krabador> Mirand, chiedi , vediamo se qualcuno sa rispondere
<RedMellow> krabador: modificato e salvato
<Mirand> ho instalalto ubuntu 14.04.1 con kernel 0.37 e poi ho installato mythtv, però dopo averlo configurato all'avvio del mythbackend mi da errore con device busy (ho una DVB impostata)
<Mirand> ci sono accanto ormai da......beh un sacco ma mi fa impazzire
<krabador> RedMellow, adesso , per favore, sempre da terminale, manda ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d
<krabador> RedMellow, pastebin
<krabador> Mirand, per favore, posta un immagine dell'errore
<krabador> !image | Mirand
<ubot-it> Mirand: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Mirand, lo screenshot lo fai con il tasto stamp, e viene salvato in /home/utente/immagini
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566187/
<Mirand> sono da riga di comando, va bene un paste bin?
<krabador> RedMellow, prendi in giro?
<krabador> Mirand, si
<RedMellow> perché?
<krabador> RedMellow, controlla il pastebin che hai mandato
<RedMellow> krabador: più che prendere in giro avrò sbagliato
<RedMellow> krabador: è il paste che ho appena ricavato modificando la riga usb
<krabador> RedMellow, ok, mi hai detto di aver modificato e salvato, poi  <krabador> RedMellow, adesso , per favore, sempre da terminale, manda ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d
<krabador> RedMellow, ero in attesa di quello
<RedMellow> krabador: non avevo letto sorry cmq prendere in giro non  da me, tanto che ti ringrazio e che vorrei risolvere
<krabador> RedMellow, nessun problema
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566220/
<Mirand> eccomi, allora questi sono i passi: ho instlalato mythtv, ho configurato il database poi avviato mythtv-setup (aviato ocn l'utente mythtv che sarà quello che ha in background il demone), ho impostato tutto e vede la DVB e mi ha fatto la scansione dei canali. Poi però do mythbackend e mi da errore. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566221/
<krabador> Mirand, hai provato a mandare mythbackend come utente?
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo mousepad /etc/udev/rules.d/50-libsane-extras.rules
<Mirand> si, ti posto il risultato è il medesimo comunque
<krabador> RedMellow, inserisci # EPSON Stylus SX420W | EPSON Stylus SX420WSYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0864", MODE="0666", GROUP="scanner", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<krabador> RedMellow, salvi
<Mirand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566252/
<RedMellow> krabador: dal terminale come risposta al comando mi apre il mousepad ma non mi da nulla dentro
<krabador> RedMellow, si , inseriscici quelle linee che ti ho segnalato
<RedMellow> krabador: ok
<RedMellow> krabador: fatto
<krabador> RedMellow, salvataggio
<RedMellow> salvato
<elw0od> pulse audio mi propone una infinità di device audio e nessun microfono. Da dove comincio a controllare? è una Kubuntu 14.04 cpu haswell (notebook)
<krabador> elw0od, che microfono sai di avere nel pc?
<elw0od> integrato, il fatto è che passando tra i device nella configurazione di pulse audio sia con HDMI che con analogic scompare
<Mirand> sembra non veda la DVB ma ha fatto la scansione dei canali nel setup quindi è strano, come vedo se il sistema la riconosce e che permessi hanno gli utenti?
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo adduser utente lp    , dove utente deve essere il nome corretto del tuo utente
<elw0od> krabador: o meno non appare, se con alsamixer alzo il mic-boost lo sento il fruscio
<krabador> Mirand, sembra che ci sia qualcosa di aperto che sta usando esclusivamente la scheda
<elw0od> krabador: pavucontrol mi dice che non input device
<Mirand> come posso cotrollare cosa? i processi di mythbackend non sono erchè ho provato a killarli
<elw0od> con fuser no?
<RedMellow> krabador: ho copiato esattamente il mio nome utente, ma dice che non esiste
<krabador> elw0od, per favore, apri alsamixerl seleziona la scheda , seleziona poi capture, con f4, e manda uno screen
<krabador> RedMellow, non puo'
<RedMellow> krabador:  lo pensavo anch'io
<krabador> RedMellow, attento a maiuscole e minuscole
<elw0od> krabador: la scheda te la seleziono da f6?
<krabador> si
<krabador> elw0od, si
<RedMellow> krabador: come si fa?
<krabador> RedMellow, scrivi users , manda ivio
<krabador> invio
<elw0od> krabador: ehm che si usa qui per inviare screenshot?
<krabador> !image | elw0od
<ubot-it> elw0od: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RedMellow> krabador: ok fatto e trascritto il nome user, ora dice che ha aggiunto il nome 'user' al gruppo "lp"
<krabador> RedMellow, allore
<krabador> va messo il tuo nome utente
<krabador> non user
<krabador> users, dovevi mandarlo da terminale
<krabador> per sapere il nome corretto del tuo utente
<RedMellow> krabador: l'ho fatto e mi ha dato il nome corretto che poi ho trascritto
<RedMellow> in realtà mi ha dato doppio nome
<krabador> sisi, non è importante
<krabador> quindi per user , intendevi il tuo utente?
<RedMellow> esatto
<krabador> perfetto
<Mirand> Ho dato lsof per vedere cosa usa la dvb in frontend 0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566295/
<Mirand> tanta roba,  che vuol dire? cos'è?
<RedMellow> quindi adesso è aggiunto al gruppo "lp"
<elw0od> krabador: https://imageshack.us/i/ipQoodp5p
<krabador> RedMellow, adesso stessa cosa con sudo gpasswd -a utente lp
<krabador> elw0od, f4
<RedMellow> krabador: mi dice: aggiunta dell'utente '...' al gruppo lp
<krabador> RedMellow, l'ultimo , sudo gpasswd -a utente lpadmin
<krabador> RedMellow, poi riavvia
<elw0od> krabador: sorry https://imageshack.us/i/kn069PC3p
<RedMellow> krabador: riavvio grazie a dopo
<Mirand> nessun idea sui processi? sembrano mi blochino mythbackend
<RedMellow> krabador: eccomi
<Mirand> il pid del processo che impegna il dvb è questo ps aux | grep 1756
<Mirand> root      1837  0.0  0.0   4700   828 pts/1    S+   20:16   0:00 grep --color=auto 1756
<Mirand> ps aux | grep 1756
<Mirand> root      1837  0.0  0.0   4700   828 pts/1    S+   20:16   0:00 grep --color=auto 1756
<Mirand> ps aux | grep 1756
<Mirand> root      1837  0.0  0.0   4700   828 pts/1    S+   20:16   0:00 grep --color=auto 1756
<RedMellow> o.0?
<krabador> non sapeva che non si puo' incollare
<RedMellow> krabador: ci sono
<krabador> RedMellow, bene , prova la stampante
<RedMellow> ok!
<RedMellow> krabador: niente da fare...
<krabador> elw0od, allora, in f4 di alsamixer, dopo aver selezionato la scheda, posizionati su capture
<RedMellow> krabador: riproviamo domani?
<krabador> elw0od, premi 2 volte m
<krabador> RedMellow, un attimo
<krabador> elw0od, la prima volta , la scritta capture, cambia colore?
<RedMellow> krabador: torno tra un quarto d'ora ci sarai ancora?
<krabador> RedMellow, si
<RedMellow> krabador: a dopo grazie
<elw0od> non cambia niente
<RedMellow> krabador: eccomi
<lory3> ciao
<lory3> ho ppena scaricato xubuntu cosa posso fare per scaricarlo su il mio pc
<krabador> lory3, devi fare un supporto di installazione
<krabador> o usb
<krabador> o dvd
<krabador> !usbwin | lory3
<ubot-it> lory3: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | lory3
<ubot-it> lory3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> in base a quello che vuoi fare, segui queste 2 guide
<krabador> una volta che hai fatto il supporto di installazione , segui la guida di installazione
<krabador> !installazione | lory3
<ubot-it> lory3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> se hai problemi, torna pure qui
<lory3> ok
<elw0od>  krabadori il comando mute viene bellamente ignorato. Vedo se riesco a disabilitare l'hdmi dal modulo
<krabador> elw0od, hai perfettamente uscita dalla scheda comprensiva del microfonon integrato?
<krabador> !tab | elw0od
<ubot-it> elw0od: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<elw0od> krabador: lo come si fa, mi era scappato l'articolo attaccato che ho una tastiera diversa.
<elw0od> ho uscita dall'analogico senza problemi
<krabador> elw0od, sudo lshw -C sound
<krabador> !pastebin | elw0od
<ubot-it> elw0od: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest89205> Ciao, temo che il link per il software per verificare la CPU porti ad installare un virus... http://cpu-z.forumer.it/
<LinuxTutorial> Salve,qualcuno ha bisogno d'aiuto?
<krabador> LinuxTutorial aka cavoletto2, che problema hai?
<LinuxTutorial> scusami?
<elw0od> krabador: http://pastebin.com/C9BS1Yvx
<krabador> LinuxTutorial, no , non ti scuso, va a prendere in giro altrove
<LinuxTutorial> che problema hai?,io sono entrato solo per aiutare.
<krabador> LinuxTutorial, e cavoletto2 per cosa era entrato?
<LinuxTutorial> per aiutare ma nella chat sbagliata
<LinuxTutorial> altro?
<Guest89205> Ciao, temo che il link per il software per verificare la CPU porti ad installare un virus... http://cpu-z.forumer.it/
<krabador> LinuxTutorial, e Guest84237?
<krabador> Guest89205, da ubuntu, apri un terminale, scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> ed hai tutte le info che ti servono
<Guest89205> purtroppo il problema è che il virus me la messo su windows...
<krabador> Guest89205, e allora sei nel posto sbagliato
<LinuxTutorial> posso aiutarti io.
<krabador> Guest89205, /join #windows
<krabador> LinuxTutorial, no, non puoi
<krabador> !chat | LinuxTutorial
<ubot-it> LinuxTutorial: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | Guest89205
<ubot-it> Guest89205: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest89205> ma scusate ...
<Guest89205> se sul sito dit Ubuntu indirizzate ad un programma che contiene un virus
<Guest89205> non è che sia una bella cosa
<Guest89205> giusto?
<krabador> Guest89205, manda il link
<LinuxTutorial> guest89205 dammi facebook.
<krabador> e vediamo che cosa stai dicendo
<Guest89205> http://nl.inncdn.com/download.php?os=&icon=aHR0cDovL3NjcmVlbnNob3QuaXQuc2Z0Y2RuLm5ldC9pdC9zY3JuLzE1MDAwLzE1MzExL2NwdS16LTE3LmpwZw==&desc=UmFjY29nbGkgaW4gcG9jaGkgcGFzc2kgaSBwcmluY2lwYWxpIGRhdGkgZGVsIHR1byBzaXN0ZW1h&name=CPU-Z&domain=cpu-z&ss=&lang=it_IT&url=aHR0cDovL2NwdS16LnNvZnRvbmljLml0&version=1310143&ins=organic-forumer
<LinuxTutorial> krabador io ho un DNS extractor fatto da me
<LinuxTutorial> nn aprirlo. provo io.
<Guest89205> direttamente dalla pagina di ubuntu-it
<krabador> Guest89205, questo link non è li
<krabador> Guest89205, manda il link della pagina in cui è inserito
<LinuxTutorial> e comunque questo file puoi eseguirlo solo con wine
<LinuxTutorial> di conseguenza nn centra con ubuntu bensi con windows
<Panaclerio_> buonasera, la batteria su ubuntu 14.04 mi indica sempre carica 100%, ma alla fine si spegne. ho provato su windows e su altri ubuntu e indica sempre 100%. esite un programma o un modo per resettare la batteria_
<Guest89205> non ci siamo capiti. Il problema è che (apparentemente) la pagina di ubuntu-it porta ad installare malware
<krabador> Panaclerio, ci sono le procedure indicate nella documentazione del noteboolk
<Guest89205> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit
<krabador> per ritarare
<Guest89205> http://cpu-z.forumer.it/
<krabador> Guest89205, munisciti dell'hash del file indicato nel link
<Panaclerio_> krabador, dove sono le procedure_
<LinuxTutorial> Per il fatto della batteria
<krabador> Panaclerio, consulta la documentazione del notebook
<krabador> !chat | Panaclerio
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LinuxTutorial> ho controllato su alcuni forum, beh un bel pò di gente ha questo problema
<LinuxTutorial> cerco di trovare una soluzione.
<krabador> Panaclerio, e/o rivolgiti all'assistenza ufficiale del tuo notebook
<lory3> come funziona universal usb installer
<LinuxTutorial> lory3
<LinuxTutorial> allora scarichi la versione di ubuntu che ti piace
<cristian_c> !winusb | lory3
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cristian_c> !usbwin | lory3
<ubot-it> lory3: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<lory3> insinoa qua rrivato
<LinuxTutorial> belli questi script.
<krabador> lory3, leggi tranquillamente quanto detto nel link
<lory3> mi sono bloccato a step4
<krabador> lory3, ah, si? di quale link?
<krabador> del primo?
<LinuxTutorial> help
<LinuxTutorial> scusate :)
<lory3> d
<ubuntu77> Ciao a tutti, volevo avere informazioni su qualche cam che funziona con ubuntu!!!!!!
<krabador> le logitech economiche vanno
<jester-> !webcam | ubuntu77
<ubot-it> ubuntu77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ubuntu77> grazie!!!!!!
<lory3> qual e il sistema ubuntu più completo??
<krabador> lory3, non hai scaricato xubuntu?
<lory3> si
<lory3> ho gia tutto pronto
<krabador> lory3, vai allora, con la prova
<krabador> puoi , una volta fatto il supporto di installazione, fare la prova
<krabador> selezionando "prova senza installare"
<lory3> a step 4 cosa devo fare
<lory3> ??
<krabador> in nessuno dei 2 link
<krabador> c'è uno step 4
<lory3> nell applicazione
<krabador> !usbwin | lory3
<ubot-it> lory3: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<lory3> nell applicazione
<lory3> step 4
<lory3> non so cosa devo fare
<krabador> lascialo stare cosi'
<krabador> a 0
<lory3> ok
<lory3> mi e partito
<lory3> copiamento
<lory3> file
<lory3> xubuntu lo uso per un vecchio computer lento con poca ram e memoria
<lory3> che sistema mi consigni per il mio windows 8
<lory3> voglio un sistema molto completo
<krabador> le ubuntu offrono di base le stesse cose, cambia solo l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> ubuntu kubuntu sono piu' pesanti
<krabador> lory3, scarica le iso, e fa le prove, con la pendrive usb
<krabador> ti fai un'idea
<krabador> ed installi quella che ti sembra meglio
<lory3> tra 8 giorni mi scarico ubuntu 14.10
<lory3> quando esce
<krabador> puoi provare
<krabador> e vedere se ti piace
<Kowa92> Ciao! :) Ho un problema con Ubuntu... In pratica non riesco ad avviare Ubuntu ne con il DVD Live e ne tramite la Chiavetta USB
<cristian_c> Kowa92, hai controllato l'impronta del file .iso scaricato?
<cristian_c> di quale pc parliamo?
<Kowa92> HP Pavillion dv6 win 7 64 bit
<Kowa92> Mmmm dici tramite i calcoli md5?
<cristian_c> sì
<Kowa92> no effettivamente non ho ancora verificato se i 2 codici corrispondono... faccio la verifica subito
<Kowa92> si gli md5 sono gli stessi...
<cristian_c> Kowa92, il pc ha il bios o uefi?
<Kowa92> bios
<cristian_c> Kowa92, hai cambiato le impostazioni del bios?
<cristian_c> per l'ordine di boot
<Kowa92> certo
<cristian_c> come hai masterizzato o creato la usb?
<Kowa92> x l'usb ho "inviato" il file.iso alla periferica usb
<cristian_c> !winusb | Kowa92
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Kowa92
<ubot-it> Kowa92: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Kowa92> per il disco ho fatto tramite masterizza file su cd/dvd
<cristian_c> Kowa92, da win 7?
<Kowa92> si
<cristian_c> !iso | Kowa92
<ubot-it> Kowa92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Kowa92> (y)
<cristian_c> Kowa92, il disco viene avviato su altri pc?
<cristian_c> giusto per sapere
<Kowa92> no
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Kowa92, magari è un problema del supporto
<Kowa92> ho provato a fare la stessa operazione su un pc fisso sempre con win 7 ma niente da fare
<Kowa92> supporto intendi del masterizzatore cd?
<cristian_c> Kowa92, prova a rifare la usb nel modo corretto
<Kowa92> ok
<cristian_c> Kowa92, del dvd stesso , visto che non viene caricato su nessun pc
<Kowa92> potrebbe essere ma non penso
<cristian_c> Kowa92, se monti il dvd a windows avviato, si apre?
<cristian_c> giusto per sapere
<Kowa92> no attualmente non ho un programa come daemon tools per montare l'immagine sul mio pc
<Kowa92> PS: Qua: "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso " se schiaccio il tasto dx sul file .iso non ho nessuna voce che mi dice "masterizza su disco"
<cristian_c> Kowa92, non c'entra
<cristian_c> Kowa92, sto parlando del dvd, non del file .iso
<cristian_c> come quando monti un cd audio o un dvd video
<cristian_c> windows lo vede?
<RedMellow> krabador: ciao ho lo screenshot del'avviso istantaneo stavolta
<Kowa92> mmmmm si penso lo riconosca... solo che non mi fa l'autoplay
<cristian_c> Kowa92, non parlo di autoplay
<cristian_c> solo se riesci a visualizzare il contenuto del dvd
<cristian_c> da windows
<Kowa92> si riesco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Kowa92, potrebbe essere un problema del supporto dvd
<cristian_c> sul quale hai masterizzato
<cristian_c> Kowa92, prova con la usb come ti ho indicato
<Kowa92> quello del portatile HP pavilion dv6
<Kowa92> ok ora sto facendo
<Kowa92> per testare la chiavetta USB... Posso fare il booting trammite la periferica usb o devo entrare nel bios e ricambiare l'ordine del booting mettendo in testa la periferica usb?
<cristian_c> Kowa92, io parlo del dvd stesso, non del masterizzatore
<cristian_c> Kowa92, beh, non so l'ordine di boot
<Kowa92> PS: nel fare la chiavetta ho messo 800 e rotti Mb di Persistent File... Va bene lo stesso?
<cristian_c> Kowa92, magari hai un Fqualcosa con cui devi necessariamente scegliere la periferica di boot all'avvio
<cristian_c> a volte mi è capitato
<cristian_c> Kowa92, beh, dipende dalla capienza totale della pendrive
<drox> salve ragazzi come si fa a modificare il testo dei lanciatori?
<Kowa92> si premendo f9... diciamo che ti fa scegliere come avviare il boot per una volta
<Kowa92> 8gb
<cristian_c> Kowa92, ah, ok a volte f8, a volte f5, nel tuo caso f9
<cristian_c> XD
<Kowa92> Già xD
<Kowa92> provo a riavviare il pc che il programma che mi hai ftt scaricare ha completato tutto quanto correttamente
<Kowa92> incrociamo le dita xD
<RedMellow> cristian_c: ciao posso chiederti mandati il link di uno screenshot?
<RedMellow> mandandoti*
<RedMellow> anyone?
<RedMellow> errore stampante: http://imgur.com/reWiCom
<dubuis> salve, avevo win e trusty in dual boot, ho reinstallato win e ora nn ho più grub ma boot diretto in win, una mano per favore?
<dubuis> posso ripristinare il boot da live?
<Innerina1> Ubuntu non mi legge i cd masterizzati! Come devo fare?
<Innerina1> Eppure sono stati impostati in modo da essere leggibili da entrambi gli OS, Ubuntu e WIn!
<danielik86> come li hai masterizzati?
<Innerina1> Con k3b
<Innerina1> Appena masterizzati me li leggeva ma male, parte dei dati scritti mancante o doppione dalle cartelle...
<Innerina1> su Windows invece è tutto riconosciuto correttamente!
<xD257> salve
<xD257> potrei chiedere come installare un sistema operativo ubuntu per telefoni su un nexus?
<xD257> is there any problem?
<xD257> i mean, i'm italian and from the link i see that i am in chat.ubuntu.it but i saw the server address and i don't know what to do
<xD257> chat.ubuntu-it.org*
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-16
<Maximinius> buon giorno, cerco aiuto per conoscere come installare un programma su Ubuntu
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<angblu75> mi trovo a non poter chiudere più le finestre e su scrivania non ce più ne il launcher e la barra in alto.......ce un modo per ripristinare ?
<angblu75> in pratica nelle finestre manca la barra dove si trova la x il trattino e il quadratino
<akis24> !unityreset | angblu75
<ubot-it> angblu75: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<glpiana> angblu75, usi unity o altro?
<angblu75> unity
<glpiana> allora i comandi che ti ha indicato akis24 fanno al caso tuo
<angblu75> sta eseguendo
<glpiana> angblu75, hai risolto?
<angblu75> scusate i dovuto riavviare
<glpiana> angblu75, riavvio anche io, torno subito
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<paolo_> Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi! Problemino: I contenuti video, sia da youtube che quelli in generale flash ad esempio su facebook, li vedo a rilento. Cioè il video va a scatti mentre l'audio si sente bene ed in maniera sfalsata rispetto al video. Utilizzo chrome, con firefox non ho questo tipo di problema
<paolo_> come risolvere?
<nikooo> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema stamattina ubuntu 14.04LTS mi chiede gli aggiornamenti che faccio fare ad un certo punto mi dice che non è andato a buon fine. Ho riavviato e praticamente non si avvia più.
<jester-> paolo_: tipo pc?
<paolo_> jester-, desktop ubuntu 14.04
<paolo_> jester-,  64bit
<jester-> paolo_: intendo il pc non il sistema
<jester-> caratteristiche
<paolo_> jester-, Pentium core due duo e 4gb di ram
<paolo_> jester-, scheda video integrata
<jester-> paolo_: apri un terminale
<paolo_> jester-, ok dimmi i comandi che pasto su pastebin
<jester-> paolo_: egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> nikooo, all'avvio del pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<nikooo> si
<lello1234> Buogiorno io ho comprato una stampante della brothers ieri e sto passando le pene dell'inferno per stampare da linux. Ho chiamato il servizio assistenza e mi hanno detto "che linux non gli ha fornito i driver" .. loro non danno assistenza.
<glpiana> nikooo, allora scegli la seconda voce, poi dal menu successivo scegli la prima voce che riporta tra parentesi "recovery"
<nikooo> fatto
<glpiana> nikooo, ti appare un menu, scegli la voce relativa a dpkg
<nikooo> si
<jester-> lello1234: avessi chiesto prima ti indicavamo stampante full compatibile
<glpiana> lello1234, sarà ben il contrario. comunque, la stampante è collegata usb?
<lello1234> ops non volevo inviare .. se vado su stampanti la stampante me la vede tramite wireless. ma non riesco a stampare .. ho provato a dare un pò di prove ma niente
<paolo_> jester-, non mi da nessun risultato, o meglio sembra che si blocchi, non m irestituisce poi la riga successiva del terminale
<jester-> lello1234: comunque s non ci sono i river nel center vai sul sito brothers che è ben fornito,  scarica e installa i .deb
<lello1234> Quindi la situazione è la seguente .. linux mi riconosce la stampante, me l'ha installata ma non riesco a stampare tramite wi-si
<nikooo> glpiana-, sono più di 15minuti che fa questa cosa ma sembra bloccato
<jester-> paolo_: dpkg -l | grep flash
<lello1234> no glpiana la stampante attualmente è collegata tramite wi-fi ...
<glpiana> lello1234, collegata in usb stampa?
<lello1234> se vuoi la posso collegare tramite usb .. ma mi serve che stampi tramite wi-fi
<jester-> lello1234: tutte le stampanti wfi va fatta la prima configurazione in winzoz
<paolo_> Risultato: ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.411ubuntu0.14.04.1                         amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<glpiana> nikooo, come possono essere 25 minuti?
<glpiana> paolo_, per chrome/chromium http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<nikooo> ma ènormale che non c'è un qualcosa che mi faccia capire se lavora o no
<jester-> paolo_: lspci grep -i vga
<lello1234> jester- su windows non ho problemi .. l'ho già installata e configurata.. il problema è ora farla funzionare su linux
<jester-> lello1234: devi installare i driver
<glpiana> nikooo, se dpkg sta lavorando ogni tanto butta fuori output. tu cosa leggi a schermo?
<paolo_> jester-, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<nikooo> nulla è 15 minuti che ho lanciato questo non fa nulla
<paolo_> glpiana, ma chrome non mi ha dato problemi all inizio quando l'ho installato, tra l'altro mi pare che chrome abbia già un plugin flash preinstallato in stock
<lello1234> jester- su questo pc ho anche windows .. e su wuesto pc è installata tramite win ... e non ci sono problemi la stampante funziona
<jester-> paolo_: dpkg -i | grep gnash
<lello1234> il problema che io voglio usarla in linux :-)
<jester-> lello1234: anche in winz servono i drivers, se no li ha ti hanno dato un cd
<jester-> lello1234: senza drivers non funza una sega
<paolo_> jester-, scusami ma c'è qualcodsa che non va in quel comando
<lello1234> jester- io ho i driver per windows ... ripeto ho fatto tutta la configurazione
<jester-> paolo_: dpkg -i | grep gnash
<jester-> paolo_: copialo nle treminale
<lello1234> con winzozz funziona ... mi funziona anche con android
<jester-> lello1234: va bè se non leggi
<paolo_> jester-,  si ma mi dice questo dpkg: errore: --install richiede almeno un archivio di pacchetto come argomento
<jester-> lello1234: usa winzoz a pace
<jester-> paolo_: dpkg -l | grep gnash   ha ragione
<lello1234> :-( ma uso il 90 % del mio tempo linux ...
<jester-> lello1234: e 4 devi installare i driver e sul sito brothers ci sono di sicuro
<paolo_> jester-,  nada non mi dice nulla, penso non ci sia quel pacchetto
<jester-> e forse anche nel center
<lello1234> non ci sono per linux ci sono per windows, max e per mobile
<jester-> paolo_: dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<jester-> lello1234: modello?
<paolo_> jester-,  nulla
<jester-> lello1234: piavi una hp nel center c'è il driver che fa pure il caffè
<nikooo> glpiana hai idee?
<jester-> paolo_: quanta ram hai e usi firefox?
<lello1234> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp1610w_eu_as
<jester-> lello1234: ti h chiesto che modello è la stampante
<lello1234> la stampante è mfc-1910 ...
<paolo_> jester-, ho 4gb di ram e uso chrome, ma da un paio di giorni quando devo vedere contenuti multimediali, quindi video flash in pratica, uso firefox. Penso che qualcosa sia andato male negli ultimi aggiornamenti e mi avrà cancellato qualche cosa
<jester-> paolo_: con firefox stesso problema?
<lello1234> che è la versione con il fax della brothers ... ma dovrebbero andare anche i driver della dcp-1610
<paolo_> jester-, no
<jester-> lello1234: ci sei o ci fai
<jester-> lello1234:e 3  ti ho chiesto che modello è la stampante
<lello1234> jester lo ricrivo  mfc-1910
<glpiana> nikooo, ctrl+c per interrompere. poi scrivi dpkg --configure -a
<lello1234> jester- la stampante è la stessa della dcp-1610 .. solo che ha il fax ( a me non interessa mandare i fax ma solo stampare )
<nikooo> glipiana, mi dice impossibile aprire /var.... Spazio esaurito sul device
<jester-> lello1234: ne sul sito ne nel center ci sono i driver linux per il tuo modello
<nikooo> dpkg: errore: impossibile creare il file nuovo ...
<nikooo> ma di spazio dovrei averne
<jester-> lello1234: fattela cambiare con una hp
<lello1234> jester- non me la cambiano ... il commesso mi ha risposto molto gentilente. E' un problema tuo .. Con linux non funziona un caz.. quindi da me che vuoi. Fai come tutti e usa windows
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> nikooo, ascolta, scrivi exit
<glpiana> nikooo, cosa fa?
<nikooo> adesso ho lanciato l'interfaccia testuale... quindi mi chiede il login
<lello1234> ho provato con wine ... ma nulla .. ho provato anche a umularel'app tramite virtualbox .. ma si impalla
<glpiana> nikooo, stai andando per i fatti tuoi a quanto vedo
<glpiana> nikooo, fai il login allora
<nikooo> ma no
<nikooo> ok sono dentro
<glpiana> nikooo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nikooo> mi da quei messaggi che di ho scritto
<jester-> lello1234: forse va la stampante i resto la vedo dura http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-MFC-9010CN
<glpiana> nikooo, che messaggi? porta degli esempi, anche solo l'ultima riga che ti ha dato prima del prompt
<jester-> lello1234: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/index.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on
<nikooo> sudo: impossibile aprire /var/lib/......  : spazio esaurito sul device
<glpiana> nikooo, scrivi: df
<nikooo> dpkg: errore: impossibile creare il file nuovo
<nikooo> 48%
<glpiana> nikooo, vedi le percentuali
<glpiana> nikooo, riavvia con sudo reboot   poi alla schermata di grub scegli la seconda voce, poi la prima voce con recovery e dimmi quando arrivi al menu
<nikooo> ok
<nikooo> ok fatto
<glpiana> nikooo, scegli la voce dpkg
<nikooo> fatto
<nikooo> si?
<glpiana> nikooo, è tornato al menu?
<nikooo> allora mi chiede continuando il filesystem.... faccio si?
<glpiana> sì
<nikooo> ok
<nikooo> praticamente come prima
<nikooo> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1
<glpiana> nikooo, praticamente come prima, cioè che noi non sappiamo cosa ti appare a schermo. hai uno smartfono? fai una foto allo schermo e postala
<nikooo> ed è tutto fermo
<glpiana> !image | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nikooo> allora faccio prima a scrivere:
<nikooo> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1
<glpiana> nikooo, ma come lo avevi spento?
<nikooo> come hai dettu tu
<lello1234> grazie jester- sto provando ma forse sbaglio qualcosa
<glpiana> nikooo, prima del danno intendo
<nikooo> normalmente
<ognicosascompare> Scusate, ho un problema con un pc su cui ho installato kubuntu... Non si spegne. Ciò che  appare è una schermata nera con le scritte in bianco. Ecco qui le foto: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vzhzxl09l9a9cl8/IMG_20141015_190411.jpg?dl=0        https://www.dropbox.com/s/jlyl8otqn25wblo/IMG_20141015_190956.jpg?dl=0
<glpiana> nikooo, ctrl+alt+canc, poi di nuovo recovery
<jester-> lello1234: sono driver non ufficiali non c'è da meravigliarsi che non funzino, hai preso il deb?
<nikooo> ok
<glpiana> nikooo, al menu scegli fsck
<nikooo> fatto
<nikooo> dice
<jester-> ognicosascompare: nuova installazione ?
<nikooo> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1
<nikooo> e sembra di nuovo bloccato
<glpiana> nikooo, sa di disco andato. hai una live?
<nikooo> no
<jester-> lello1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Brother
<nikooo> mi aiuti a farla una live?
<glpiana> nikooo, da windows?
<nikooo> spetta
<nikooo> mi dice adesso
<glpiana> nikooo, 5/10 minuti e torno
<ognicosascompare> jester-, preferirei non farla, visto che ho avuto notevoli problemi con i driver della scheda video. ho dovuto installarlo con acpi=off, nomodeset, noapic
<lello1234> jester ho installato (quasi tutto dal l'ultimo link) ... ma da quì http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/index.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on non ho trovato il deb
<jester-> ognicosascompare: intendevo se è una nuova installazione o se è un problema successivo
<RedMellow> Buon giorno a tutti!! problematica con la stampante Epson SX420W Xubuntu dice che manca un filtro e quindi non stampa. La Epson dice che è un problema del sistema. link allo screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/reWiCom.png
<ognicosascompare> jester-, successivo
<jester-> lello1234: clicca su /DEB for LSB 3.2) http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-MFC-9010CN
<jester-> ognicosascompare: quindi spegneva correttamente
<shanti> buongiorno!
<jester-> ognicosascompare: cat /etc/default/grub   e metti nel  paste
<jester-> !paste | ognicosascompare
<ubot-it> ognicosascompare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nikooo, dimmi
<nikooo> ok
<nikooo> mi ha scritto
<nikooo> (0,0% non-contiguous)
<nikooo> che significa
<shanti> glpiana son tornato...sono entrato nel pc come ospite e funziona tutto perfettamente. non riesco piu ad entrare nel mia sezione perche anche se la mia password e' corretta me la richiede sempre
<nikooo> ovviamente è ancora bloccato
<glpiana> nikooo, che sta bene. ha finito?
<nikooo> come faccio a vedere se ha finito non mi da nulla
<nikooo> ho questa riga che dice
<glpiana> shanti, sa di disco pieno. entra come guest se ti è comodo e in terminale scrivi: df
<glpiana> shanti, guarda le percentuali
<shanti> ok fatto
<nikooo> ho il 48% occupato
<nikooo> ah scusa non è a me
<glpiana> shanti, guarda le percentuali
<lello1234> jester-  ... scusa ma io sono abiato che quando scarico un deb mi si "apre" qualcosa per installarlo .. oppure lo trascino nel teminale ... questi file dove è che li devo mettere ?
<jester-> lello1234: una volta scaricato fai doppio click sul file
<cristian_c> lello1234, hai letto il manuale
<cristian_c> ?
<shanti> 71 %
<glpiana> shanti, che interfaccia usi che non mi ricordo? unity, kde, lxde, altro?
<shanti> xubuntu
<lello1234> si e mi si apre come se fosse uno zip :-)
<nikooo> glpiana come faccio a vedere se ha finito, mi sembra bloccato
<lello1234> non mi si apre nessuna "installazione" lo devo rendere eseguibile
<glpiana> shanti, nel terminale scrivi: ls .config/xfce4           e dimmi se ti da qualcosa
<glpiana> nikooo, quando finisce deve ridarti il menu
<nikooo> ma è normale che sia fermo senza far capire che lavora?
<glpiana> nikooo, non puoi scattare una foto allo schemro?
<nikooo> no purtroppo
<shanti> glpiana File o directory non esistente
<jester-> nikooo: se ha ogni avvio ti fa lo scndisk sa di hd danneggiato
<glpiana> shanti, nikooo premi ctrl+c
<ognicosascompare> jester- purtroppo non ho a disposizione il pc in questo momento. Mi organizzo e poi mi riconnetto. Grazie intanto..
<jester-> ognicosascompare: torna quando puoi usare il sistema
<glpiana> shanti, sicuro sia xubuntu e non altro?
<nikooo> non mi ha mai fatto scndisk
<glpiana> nikooo, fsck è la scansione del disco
<nikooo> ma la stiamo facendo adesso noi
<shanti> glpiana io sono su guest-46eJFE@x-laptop:~/Scrivania$
<glpiana> shanti, ah ecco
<jester-> ifamigerati guest
<glpiana> shanti, scrivi: ls ../.config/xfce4
<shanti> desktop  xfconf  xfwm4
<shanti> viva copia incolla!!!
<glpiana> shanti, ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console e fai login testuale col tuo utente
<shanti> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<shanti> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<nikooo> glpiana io ho il promt dei comandi e continua a sembrare fermo
<jester-> shanti: hai messo  qualche script in avvio automatico o in /etc/init.d?
<glpiana> nikooo, se sei al prompt dei comandi ha finito -.-
<jester-> shanti: tenta di eseguire una stringa sbagliata
<nikooo> che cosa scrivo quindi
<glpiana> nikooo, dpkg --configure -a
<lello1234> jester- io ho scaricato 20130226 (DEB for LSB 3.2)  ... ma come lo installo?
<nikooo> mi sa nulla
<nikooo> mi fa scrivere il comando ma mi va a capo
<nikooo> in attesa di altro
<glpiana> nikooo, oki, scrivi: apt-get -f install
<glpiana> nikooo, spe, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<nikooo> ma non è proprio il prompt
<glpiana> allora aspetta
<nikooo> voglio dire mi permette di scrivere ma non è che ho il mio nome@...
<RedMellow> so che siete occupati ma riprovo, screenshot problema stamoante: http://i.imgur.com/reWiCom.png
<RedMellow> stampante*
<glpiana> nikooo, cosa leggi a sinistra?
<nikooo> nulla
<nikooo> il cursore sta al bordo sinistro
<Shanti> Eccomi che giro della madonna senza risolvere il problema
<glpiana> Shanti, quindi?
<Shanti> Quindi sono andato a finire sul terminale centrale e ho dato i vari comandi
<Shanti> apr
<Shanti> apt-get update e upgrade e auto clean
<Shanti> ma alla password anche se giusta mi rimbalza richiedendomela
<Shanti> sul terminale comunque mi da sempre error
<glpiana> Shanti, quinid ti sei inventato i comandi, hai fatto quello che volevi e ti lamenti con  me?
<lello1234> mi sa che ci rinuncio .... ho caricato il pdd direttamente ... ma non funziona . mentre sul sito è scritto che lavora perfettamente
<nikooo> shanti hai questo problema dall'aggiornamento fatto oggi?
<Shanti> perche inventato? Quando ho fatto clt F1 non potevo più scrivere con voi
<Shanti> glpiana non mi lamento con te assolutamente sono io che non sono all altezza come già detto
<glpiana> Shanti, ora ti riscrivo quello che ti avevo scritto
<glpiana> <glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<glpiana> <glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> Shanti, questi erano i comandi che dovevi dare una volta fatto login testuale, non altri, non quelli per l'aggiornamento
<Shanti> questi comandi non li avevo visti perché
<Shanti> e' andato subito in terminale ora ci do
<Shanti> ci riprovo
<lello1234> scusate mi dite come si installa questo  http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20130226-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<Shanti> glpiano inizio sempre da clt F1?
<cristian_c> lello1234, aspetta un attimo, guardo proprio sul sito di openprinting, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> lello1234, ma hai acquistato tu la stampante?
<glpiana> Shanti, sì
<canon21> Mi sono registrato al forum ubuntu ma non mi è arrivata nex email... + o meno un oretta fa. Devo aspettare ancora o fare qualcosa per far si che essa arriva ? grazie :D
<lello1234> il mio socio .. senza la mia autorizzazione ... e mi trovo a non poterla usare con linux cristian_c
<cristian_c> lello1234, detta brutta, se è compatibile soltanto con win e mac
<Shanti> Glpiana il primo comando mi risponde cannot be preloaded
<cristian_c> a quel punto puoi provare a estrarre il file .ppd dall'arcivio .dmg di mac os x, se possibile, considerato che usa pure cups come sistema di stampa
<Shanti> cannot shares object file ignored
<cristian_c> *archivio
<Shanti> File o dir non esistente
<glpiana> Shanti, il primo comando che dai qual è?
<nikooo> glpiana, qui ancora nulla normale?
<Shanti> MV. Config
<lello1234> ok ... ma dove li metto?
<lello1234> in che cartella ?
<glpiana> Shanti, il comando è: mv    .config/xfce4   .config/xfce4_old
<RedMellow> se mai qualcuno fosse ormai disponibile, non saprei come risolvere: http://i.imgur.com/reWiCom.png
<lello1234> è questo il passaggio che mi manca cristian_c la cartella
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload
<cristian_c> lello1234, ?
<Shanti> glpiana si
<lello1234> cristian_c scusami ma non ho capito nulla
<glpiana> Shanti, hai dato quel comando ora? (puoi passare in console con ctrl+alt+f1 e tornare in grafica con alt+f7)
<Shanti> si
<Shanti> stesso problema
<glpiana> Shanti, che problema?
<Shanti> inserisco la password
<glpiana> Shanti, io non vedo il tuo schermo, spero che questo sia chiaro
<Shanti> e me la richiede
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Shanti> scusa si riapre la stessa schermata
<glpiana> Shanti, vuol dire che la scrivi sbagliata, o sbagli il nome utente. rispetti i maiuscoli se ne hai in nome e password
<glpiana> Shanti, no, mi stai coglionando adesso
<Shanti> no altrimenti mi direbbe password errata
<glpiana> Shanti, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai il login testuale
<Shanti> ok
<lello1234> cmq la sigla è leggermente different perchè quella è mcf 910cn ... nella mia c'è la W che mi sembra si per il wireless
<glpiana> Shanti, poi alt+f7 e torni qui
<Shanti> uguale
<cristian_c> lello1234, quel file .dmg si riesce a convertire in .img, ma da lì è dura
<glpiana> Shanti, uguale a cosa? spiega
<cristian_c> non si riesce a montare l'immagine .img
<Shanti> si identica
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> lello1234, ti conviene usare la stampante in macchina virtuale
<glpiana> Shanti, insisti pure
<cristian_c> lello1234, 1910w, giusto?
<Shanti> e son 10 volte che che rimetto la password
<nikooo> glpiana mi aiuti a fare una live
<nikooo> da win
<cristian_c> lello1234, usa gli stessi driver di 1610w e 1612w, ma anche per esse trovo soltanto i driver per win e mac
<glpiana> nikooo, su usb o dvd?
<nikooo> usb
<glpiana> !usbwin | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> Shanti, e la console cosa risponde quando metti nick e poi password?
<Shanti> Glpiana ma è' normale avere questa scritta sempre nel terminale? Shanti
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload
<glpiana> Shanti, per cortesia, puoi concentrarti?
<Shanti> Si
<glpiana> Shanti, altrimenti lasciamo stare perchè comincio a infastidirmi
<Shanti> gl Piana nel terminale risponde
<glpiana> Shanti, allora fai sto piffero di ctrl+alt+f1 per passar ein console e fai login testuale e poi torna qui con alt+f7
<Shanti> fatto
<glpiana> Shanti, ti ha fatto fare il login?
<Shanti> non ti sto coglionando
<glpiana> Shanti, hai il prompt con scritto tuo_utente@tuo_dominio:$> ?
<Shanti> shanti@x-laptop:
<nikooo> glpiana con la versione live possiamo fare qualche tentativo di ripristino?
<glpiana> Shanti, oki, torna di là con ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: cd .config
<glpiana> nikooo, puoi fargli fare innanzitutto un check del disco da grafica, almeno vedi che fa
<nikooo> devi aiutarmi per favore
<Shanti> Ok fatto
<Shanti> sono nella directory config
<glpiana> Shanti, mv xfce4  xfce4_old
<Shanti> file o dir non esistenti
<glpiana> Shanti, ls xfce4
<lello1234> ok aggiornamento sulla stampante .. ora comunico con a stampante ma stampa solo fogli bianchi
<Shanti> mi da questo errore Shanti
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload
<Shanti> impossibile accedere a xfce4
<glpiana> Shanti, dove lo stai dando sto comando?
<Shanti> shanti laptop config
<cristian_c> lello1234, e quali drivee utilizza?
<Shanti> terminAle
<glpiana> Shanti, ok, quindi xfce4 esiste. scrivi: sempre in ctr+al+f1: mv xfce4     xfce4_old
<glpiana> Shanti, spe, scrivi: ls xfce4_old
<Shanti> Gl Piana mi manca sto file Shanti
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload
<Shanti> mi da sempre questo errore
<Shanti> ma io sono sempre su config
<Shanti> devo tornare indietro?
<lello1234> cristian_c Brother DCP-9010CN Foomatic/Postscript
<Shanti> un sec
<cristian_c> lello1234, ahh, a me avevano detto mfc 1910w
<lello1234> questo riesce a stabilire una connessione
<lello1234> e quello non lo trovo
<lello1234> il 1910w non esiste
<cristian_c> lello1234, perché hai installato questi in particolare?
<cristian_c> lello1234, che poi sono per dcp, che non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> con mfc
<Shanti> glpiana mi scrive in blu desktop panel parole xfconf xfwm4
<lello1234> sul libretto mi dice dcp1610W o dcp1212w e mcf-1910
<glpiana> Shanti, oki, scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart               e sappi che se lo scrivi correttamente riavvierà la grafica
<cristian_c> lello1234, io trovo soltanto mfc-1910w
<lello1234> dove?
<cristian_c> non credo esista mfc-1910
<lello1234> è la mai quella
<cristian_c> lello1234, sul sito
<lello1234> mi dai il linkù
<cristian_c> lello1234, basta che vai sul sito brother e cerchi
<Shanti> grafica ok ma il problema rimane
<lello1234> cristian_c ma scaricare quelli peer il mac giusto
<nikooo> glpiana possiamo provare con la live? mi aiuteresti
<glpiana> nikooo, avvia da live, scegli prova e vieni qui
<lello1234> cristian_c questa pagian dici
<glpiana> Shanti, che cosa intendi per grafica ok?
<Shanti> sono tornato della pagina della password
<Shanti> ma non va più avanti
<glpiana> Shanti, ok, guarda la pagina del login e cerca una voce relativa a sessione
<nikooo> ho messo la chiavetta e riavviato il pc... mi riavvia il grub normalmente ma non posso scegliere la live
<lello1234> cristian_c questa pagian dici http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfc1910w_eu_as
<jester-> nikooo: devi settare avvio da usb
<glpiana> nikooo, devi dire al bios del tuo pc di avviare da usb, non lo dici a grub
<Shanti> ok
<Shanti> sessione ospite?
<glpiana> Shanti, in alto sulla barra, dal lato sinistro, c'è l'iconacina a sinistra della  lingua
<Shanti> si
<jester-> Shanti: hai pacioccato con qualche script con dentro LDPRELOAD?
<glpiana> Shanti, se ci clicchi sopra cosa vedi?
<Shanti> l icona audio
<Shanti> l icona inglese
<Shanti> internet
<nikooo> ok è partita
<glpiana> Shanti, parlo dela schermata di login
<Shanti> tastiera a schermo
<Shanti> sessione ospitr
<Shanti> e Gnome
<Shanti> sessione di dfce
<cristian_c> lello1234, ho provato ma non ho trovatto il modo di aprire il file .img convertito da .dmg
<Shanti> xfce
<glpiana> Shanti, ma che c'entra gnome adesso?
<glpiana> Shanti, spe
<Shanti> sessione di xubuntu predefinito
<jester-> centra che mica si è sminchiato da solo
<Shanti> selezione l ambiente grafico
<glpiana> Shanti, <glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4_old
<glpiana> <glpiana> shanti, poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> azz
<cristian_c> lello1234, il bello è che sulla pagina di prodotto è indicata la compatibilità con linux
<glpiana> Shanti, selezione l ambiente grafico <----
<lello1234> si
<glpiana> eccolo
<cristian_c> lello1234, ma cercando nella sezione di donwload si trovano solo driver per win e mac
<lello1234> non c'è scritto che è supportato
<nikooo> glpiana  la live è partita
<cristian_c> lello1234, quindi se la stampante è un nuovo modello, ci sarà da aspettare perché aggiungano il software linux-digeribile
<glpiana> nikooo, bene, apri il gestore die dischi
<jester-> se  è modello recente li staranno cucinando
<cristian_c> lello1234, nel frattempo utilizzala in macchina virtuale
<glpiana> Shanti, allora, cosa leggi se vai a selezionare l'ambiente grafico?
<cristian_c> <lello1234> non c'è scritto che è supportato
<cristian_c> lello1234, non hai letto bene
<nikooo> si
<cristian_c> lello1234, http://www.brother.it/g3.cfm/s_page/81870/s_name/dettaglioprodotto/s_level/32630/s_product/MFC1910W
<Shanti> gnome  o sessione xfce o sessione  di xubuntu predefinito
<glpiana> nikooo, seleziona il disco e fai il check di ogni partizione, cliccando col destro -> check (o controllo)
<Shanti> in alto a destra ho il volume l orario volume
<Shanti> il disegno del pc sospendi o arrestA
<nikooo> ho aperto il disk usage analyzer e mi sta caricando vediamo cosa dice
<nikooo> giusto?
<lello1234> ok ora li chiamo a me li inculo
<lello1234> scusa il francesismo
<glpiana> Shanti, hai scritto a un certo punto "selezione l ambiente grafico"
<Shanti> Qualsiasi ambiente grafico seleziono il risultato non cambia ritorna sempre sulla videata della password
<Shanti> si
<glpiana> Shanti, torna in ctrl+ alt+f1 e scrivi: cd ..
<Shanti> ok fatto
<glpiana> Shanti, poi scrivi: mv  .config   .config_old
<nikooo> glpiana
<nikooo> allora
<glpiana> Shanti, poiscrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<Shanti> ,i da errore
<nikooo> mi dice could not scan folder .... permission denied
<glpiana> nikooo, no, non l'analyzer, il gestore dei dischi, sarà gparted credo
<glpiana> Shanti, che errore?
<Shanti> Shanti
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload can't open shared object file ignored.
<glpiana> Shanti, e col comando che ti ho scritto non c'etnra nulla. dai quel comando per cortesia
<Shanti> Allora ho fatto tutto dopo il primo comando mi da impossibile eseguire stat di config file o direttori non esistente
<nikooo> glpiana, ok ho avviato gparted adesso che controllo
<Shanti> poi il secondo è sono andato alla password
<Shanti> che fa sempre lo stesso problema
<glpiana> Shanti, .config   non config
<glpiana> nikooo, tutte le partizioni, non so quante ne hai sul disco
<nikooo> su questo disco ce ne sono due piu il linux-swap
<nikooo> come le controllo?
<glpiana> nikooo, tu le vedi rappresentate da sgementi colorati, giusto?
<nikooo> il si
<werty> ciao a tutti, ho un problemino...qualche buon samaritano disponibile ad iluminarmi?
<glpiana> nikooo, tasto destro sul primo segmento, e dovresti avere la voce check o controlla
<glpiana> werty, esponilo, chi sa ti aiuta
<nikooo> check è disattivato
<glpiana> nikooo, allora ci sarà la voce umount o smonta
<nikooo> si
<nikooo> quindi
<Shanti> si mv .config .config_old
<glpiana> Shanti, andato senza errori?
<Shanti> Sempre lo stesso
<glpiana> Shanti, non è che la prima volta non hai avuto output e hai ridato il comando?
<nikooo> glpiana, qui ho /dev/sda1 linux-swap; /dev/sda2 extended; /dev/sda5 ext4
<nikooo> cosa smonto?
<glpiana> nikooo, sda5
<Shanti> sinceramenre non so cosa vuol dire scusami
<nikooo> fatto
<glpiana> Shanti, vabbè, scrivi: ls .config        e dimmi se da errore o se da ouptu
<nikooo> adesso posso fare il check?
<glpiana> nikooo, ora fai il check
<werty> devo eliminare ubuntu dal pc e reinstallare windows xp...inserendo il cd di windows xp e riavviando la procedura di installazione non parte, si blocca...credo dipenda dal fatto che hard disk non è formattato in ntfs...come risolvo? grazie
<nikooo> ok
<Shanti> elle esse vero
<glpiana> Shanti, sì
<nikooo> sta facendo speriamo
<glpiana> werty, avvii un livecd di linux e formatti in ntfs o semplicemente canelli le partizioni presenti
<Shanti> impossibile accedere
<glpiana> Shanti, scrivi: pwd
<werty> glpiana...riavvio con il cd di ubuntu? Poi da li posso formattare in ntfs??
<glpiana> werty, sì, da lì puoi, col programma per le partizioni del disco
<Shanti> si fatto /home/shanti
<nikooo> glpiana dice sotto check and repair file system... 1 operation pending secondo te sta lavorando oppure come prima attende?
<glpiana> Shanti, scrivi: ls .config_old
<werty> glpiana...ok provo...grazie
<glpiana> nikooo, da qualche parte hai il tasto applica o apply
<Shanti> ora mi da un sacco di scritte blu più l errore
<Shanti> Shanti
<Shanti> error ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4llcompact.so' from ld  preload
<nikooo> ok penso che adesso stia lavorando dopo apply
<glpiana> Shanti, sudo service lightdm restart
<Shanti> Uguale
<glpiana> Shanti, reinstalla e rava via anche la tua home. prima recupera i dati
<lello1234> ok cristian_C li ho chiamati ... e me li sono mangiati .. io avevo letto che era compatibile
<glpiana> !ripristino | Shanti
<ubot-it> Shanti: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Shanti> ok grazie mille
<glpiana> Shanti, tu adesso da che pc stai scrivendo?
<nikooo> glpiana, all operations successfully completed; check and repair file system on
<Shanti> Ipad
<lello1234> glpiana ... tu hai qualche soluzione per questa maledetta stampante?
<Shanti> se vuoi posso andare sul mio pc e andare su ospite
<glpiana> Shanti, oki, fai ancora una cosa, entra come guest e poi da terminale dai: su shanti
<glpiana> lello1234, no
<glpiana> nikooo, potresti provare a riavvaire per vedere se ora il disco è a posto
<glpiana> *riavviare
<glpiana> nikooo, io però sto per assentarmi
<nikooo> senza montare nulla?
<glpiana> nikooo, no no, riavvia e basta
<nikooo> aspetta un attimo per farove
<nikooo> ok riavvio
<glpiana> nikooo, spiacente, ma comincia una riunione
<nikooo> ok scusami grazie di tutto se ho bisogno magari ci sentiamo
<Shanti> Operazione non permessa
<glpiana> Shanti, hai scritto "su shanti" ?
<Shanti> Si
<Shanti> password
<glpiana> vabbè, vado
<Shanti> Operazione non permessa
<Shanti> grazie comunque
<Shanti> davvero
<RedMellow> ciao a tutti!! Intanto grazie in anticipo!! Cerco una risoluzione al mio problema riguardo a una stampante Epson, linko lo screenshot della problematica: http://imgur.com/7Zq35TE
<lory3> ciao
<lory3> ho scaricato ubuntu su una chiavetta usb
<lory3> ma se lo installo su un portatile devo riconfigurare tutti i dispositivi?
<mino1791> Ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04
<akis24> lory3:  in generale configurera' da solo i dispositivi ma sarebbe bene che prima di installare avvii il disco con ubuntu usando " prova senza installare " e cosi vedrai se tutto è a posto oppure ci sia qualche problema
<mino1791> Non riesco a configurare la lingua italiana e la rete
<akis24> mino1791: ubuntu 10.04 non ha piu' supporto da parecchio
<akis24> mino1791: scaricati l'ultima versione la 14.04
<akis24> !download | mino1791
<ubot-it> mino1791: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<mino1791> E lo so lory ma il mio pc ha 1giga di ram e 80giga di disco
<akis24> mino1791: scaricati lubuntu credo sia indicata  se il pc è vecchiotto  di che pc si parla ?  tipo cpu ?
<akis24> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<akis24> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mino1791> Intel pentium dualcore
<akis24> mino1791: vai al link che ti ho postato scarichi lubuntu 14.04 e provi con quella
<mino1791> Il fatto è che ora non potendo andare su internet non so come scaricare poiche vi parlo da un tablet
<akis24> mino1791: lo farai in seguito ..
<lory3> qual e il sistema piu completo tra questi kubuntu
<lory3> Kubuntu è la versione di Ubuntu basata sull'ambiente grafico KDE, un sistema intuitivo e gradevole, che offre una coinvolgente esperienza utente.
<lory3> Scegli la versione
<lory3>  Download torrent
<lory3> Download
<lory3> xubuntu
<krabador> lory3, kubuntu e ubuntu sono le piu' pesanti, se hai un sistema datato
<krabador> lubuntu è la piu' leggera di tutte
<krabador> se la macchina non è dell'anteguerra
<krabador> puoi scaricare sia ubuntu che kubuntu, fare la pendrive, provarle con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<krabador> scegliere quella che ti piace di piu' ed installarla.
<nikooo> glpiana
<nikooo> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti mi dice che dpkg è stato interrotto
<glpiana> nikooo, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nikooo> ciao gkpiana ho gia provato ma non fa nulla
<nikooo> ho appena eseguito questo comando
<glpiana> nikooo, e non a output?
<glpiana> *da
<nikooo> dpkg: error: impossibile creare il file nuovo "/var/lib/dpkg/status-new": spazio esaurito sul device
<nikooo> ho appena eseguito questo comando
<nikooo> sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<nikooo> adesso riprovo
<mino1791> Apro tranquillamente un file excel da chiavetta su lubuntu?
<krabador> mino1791, se non installato, installa libreoffice
<krabador> e lo apri
<mino1791> Grazie krabador
<mino1791> Inoltre dove trovo il wifi
<mino1791> Sto impazzendo
<krabador> apri un terminale
<glpiana> nikooo, non si tirano a indovinare i comandi
<mino1791> Non esce l'iconcina in basso
<krabador> mino1791, che lubuntu hai installato ?
<mino1791> 14
<krabador> mino1791, 14 quale
<mino1791> .04
<krabador> mino1791, allora dire 14.04 era complesso?
<mino1791> Stavo scrivendo
<mino1791> Purtroppo digto da un tablet
<krabador> mino1791, a terminale aperto, scrivi sudo lshw -C network
<nikooo> glpiana può darsi che abbia sbagliato sto cercando di risolvere il problema e mi hanno suggerito di cancellare quello.... sta di fatto che non funzionava e non funziona
<krabador> mino1791, e manda il risultato del comando qui
<krabador> !pastebin | mino1791
<ubot-it> mino1791: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mino1791> Ok
<krabador> mino1791, alcune schede wireless, vanno installate a mano dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, in quanto il driver disponibile ha una licenza che ne impedisce la libera ridistribuzione
<krabador> non vengono quindi installate in automatico
<glpiana> nikooo, scrivi: df           e guarda le percentuali. hai qualcosa al 100% o quasi?
<krabador> mino1791, ma se hai installato la 14.04 e non la 14.04.1 e non hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti. la scheda è probabile che sia stata installata,e devi solo scrivere nel terminale nm-applet, e invio
<nikooo> sda5 al 48%
<glpiana> nikooo, altri dischi?
<nikooo> sdb1 al 37%
<glpiana> nikooo, scrivi: sudo touch provanikooo
<glpiana> dimmi cosa risponde o se non dice nulla
<nikooo> impossibilefare touch spazio esaurito sul device
<glpiana> nikooo, ma non sei da live, vero?
<nikooo> no
<nikooo> avevamo riavviato
<glpiana> nikooo, eh lo so, ma son stato via due ora
<glpiana> e ora devo andarmene
<nikooo> certo
<glpiana> se non risolvi ci vediamo domani
<nikooo> non ho idea di come risolvere
<grava91> buonasera a tutti ho appena finito di installare sul mio pc lubuntu 14.04..premetto che sono alle primissime armi con il sistema operativo nuovo
<grava91> ho inserito lingua italiana però vorrei capire come mai se apro firefox sopra la barra con file edit esce ancora inglese
<RedMellow> Ciao a tutti il sistema mi da Errore: http://imgur.com/N4cUcpn
<RedMellow> grazie in anticipo!
<filtrello> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema con un joypad della plastation2 su l'emulatore epsxe.Il joypad è installato correttamente e funziona con gli altri giochi,nella configurazione di epsxe mi fa settare i tasti ma poi nel gioco non riconosce il Joypad,non funziona neanche un tasto.Il gioco funziona perfettamente con la tastiera.Datemi una mano che è il terz
<filtrello> o giorno che ci smanetto.ciao:)
<krabador> RedMellow, ciao, puoi ripostare il modello della stampante, per favore?
<filtrello> p.s. quando ho scritto con gli altri giochi intendevo con gli altri emulatori
<filtrello> ovviamente sono possessore di play 1 e 2
<krabador> filtrello, mi spiace in questo canale questi argomenti sono offtopic
<krabador> !chat | filtrello
<ubot-it> filtrello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RedMellow> krabador: Epson Stylus SX420W
<filtrello> scusa krabador mi sposto subito sull'altro canale.Ciao ragazzi
<krabador> RedMellow, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=32541&DSCCHK=be9279131510e46422b651b590742ef240cda5b9
<krabador> scarica i drivers da qui
<RedMellow> ok grazie
<RedMellow> krabador: prima vorrei controllare per essere sicuro di avere il 64, come si fa?
<krabador> RedMellow, lsb_release -a
<krabador> da terminale
<RedMellow> ok 64
<RedMellow> krabador: mi dice che la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta, forse perché avevo già scaricato il driver
<krabador> RedMellow, manda pastebin
<RedMellow> krabador: ti inko uno screen shot dell'avviso: http://imgur.com/UWD67cr
<krabador> RedMellow, apri il terminale, e va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file
<krabador> RedMellow, hai scaricato questo iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<RedMellow> krabador: digitando cosa?
<Aleks_> ciao, voglio usare wget per scaricare dei file presenti a questo link http://lobello.dieei.unict.it/node/433, però l'accesso a questi è prtetto da password, ho provato più opzioni d wget, ma non funziona, scarica solo la pagina di login, come faccio? ovviamente sono autorizzato, ho la pass, ma mi rifiuto di scaricare tutto mano :D
<krabador> RedMellow, il browser ti ha chiesto dove scaricare il file?
<RedMellow> krabador: nella cartella scaricati
<krabador> !chat | Aleks_
<ubot-it> Aleks_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> RedMellow, allora, apri il terminale, cd Scaricati, invio
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> pastebin
<RedMellow> Ls -la lo scrivo prima?
<RedMellow> krabador:  fatto
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !paste | Rebecca92
<ubot-it> Rebecca92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !paste | RedMellow
<ubot-it> RedMellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Rebecca92, scusa il disturbo
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574460/
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<UbuntuNewbbie> salve buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda la virtualizzazione di ubuntu 14
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574468/
<krabador> !virtualbox | ubuntulog
<ubot-it> ubuntulog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<krabador> !virtualbox | UbuntuNewbbie
<ubot-it> UbuntuNewbbie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<UbuntuNewbbie> krabador non ho problemi per l'installazione, il problema è che il sistema non gira abbastanza bene
<UbuntuNewbbie> va un po a scatti
<krabador> non si fa assistenza qui,a  sistemi virtuali
<krabador> solo reali
<krabador> UbuntuNewbbie, vedi su virtualbox come si installano le guest addictions
<krabador> RedMellow, scarica,dallo stesso link di prima, questo
<krabador> iscan-data_1.31.0-1_all.deb
<RedMellow> krabador: installato
<krabador> RedMellow, pastebin
<krabador> RedMellow, manda pastebin completi , non tagliti
<krabador> tagliati
<UbuntuNewbbie> ok grazie krabador non ci avevo pensato proprio
<krabador> di niente
<RedMellow> krabador: link allo screenshot: http://imgur.com/1yor5aN
<hiei1983> ciao
<krabador> RedMellow, rimanda adesso la stessa linea di prima, dal terminale, dalla cartella Scaricati
<hiei1983> ho un problema coi driver della stampante canon mp140
<hiei1983> richiede il pacchetto ia32-libs che non esiste negli ultimi ubuntu
<RedMellow> krabador: mi ero disconnesso non so come mai
<hiei1983> di fatto son riuscito a caricare nei repository quelli di michael-gruz della canon
<hiei1983> rinominando la distro in oneiric
<hiei1983> ma mi ha caricato tutto tranne appunto ia32-libs
<krabador> <krabador> RedMellow, rimanda adesso la stessa linea di prima, dal terminale, dalla cartella Scaricati
<krabador> hiei1983, scarica questo http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tiff3/libtiff4_3.9.7-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> va nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574528/
<krabador> manda sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto , e prova a reinstallare il driver
<RedMellow> spero sia giust
<RedMellow> giusto
<krabador> sbagliato infatti
<krabador> la linea era l'ultima che ti ho dato prima di instalare iscan-data
<krabador> RedMellow, torna con il terminale, nella cartela Scaricati, e manda sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574538/
<RedMellow> spero sia ok adesso
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> e riavvia
<RedMellow> ok
<hiei1983>  cnijfilter-mp140series : Dipende: ia32-libs (>= 20080808) ma non è installabile
<krabador> hiei1983, manda il pastebin dell'installazione del pacchetto precedente
<hiei1983> ok
<krabador> hiei1983, ti sei assicurato che il ppa sia il "canon trunk" ?
<RedMellow> krabador: appena riavviato, mi ha dato subito lo stesso avviso... :/
<krabador> RedMellow, terminale, dpkg -l | grep iscan
<krabador> pastebin
<RedMellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574563/
<krabador> RedMellow, terminale, dpkg -l | grep sane
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<krabador> RedMellow, terminale, dpkg -l | grep sane-utils
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574563/
<krabador> RedMellow, terminale, dpkg -l | grep xsane
<RedMellow> ah scusa
<krabador> RedMellow, terminale, dpkg -l | grep cups
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574575/
<RedMellow> ma scusa tutti e tre allora... pensavo li sostituissi
<hiei1983> avevno quello non canon-trunk, ho messo quelli e disabilitato i precedenti e mi son scomparsi pure i cnijfilter della canon che dovrei installare
<hiei1983> prima di disabilitare e abilitare gli altri cmq avevo dato sto comando nello spacchettaggio
<hiei1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574582/
<krabador> hiei1983, delinea per filo e per segno , cosa hai fatto da quando hai iniziato a cercare di installare questa stampante
<hiei1983> ho preso i http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu
<RedMellow> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574588/
<hiei1983> poi ho cambiato trusty in oneiric che parevano gli ultimi ancora supportati
<hiei1983> e ho aggiornato il repository e mi son spuntati i vari cnifilter o come si chiamano
<hiei1983> ma per installarli non mi da quel pacchetto  ia32-libs
<hiei1983> poi ho preso la versione /canon-trunk/ ma mi son scomparsi i cnifilter
<hiei1983> cnijfilter anzi
<hiei1983> uno per ogni modello canon a quanto pare, più i cnijfilter-commons
<krabador> hiei1983, per 14.04 funzionano solo i canon trunk
<krabador> che hanno solo cnijfilter-xxxserie
<krabador> RedMellow, sudo apt-get install xsane
<RedMellow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574612/
<hiei1983> li ho abilitati infatti ma nn mi rispuntano quei file. fan riferimento ad altri pacchetti non cnijfilter per caso?
<RedMellow> sono rimasto solo io? sembra in deserto
<RedMellow> un*
<hiei1983> ci son anchio
<mobtech> ciao
<mobtech> mi
<hiei1983> forse ora va
<hiei1983> cmq poi ho risolto
<lory3> MA SE IO OGGI SCARICO UBUNTU 14.02 lts e lo metto su una chiavetta. ricevo l aggiornamento sul pc o devo scaricare i file e metterli su un usb
<lory3> 14.04*
<lory3> e ovviamente lo scarico sul pc
<hiei1983> se installi ubuntu sulla pendrive e lo avvii da lì dovresti riceverli lì gli aggiornamenti
<lory3> ok
<Dix78> b
<nikooo> ho un problema con il grub non riesco più ad avviare il pc
<RedMellow> Salve a tutti! Nonostante gli forzi non riesco a toglirmi da questo errore: http://imgur.com/BfN1x6o
<jester-> RedMellow: che driver hai installato
<RedMellow> ciao jester- vado a recuperarlo
<RedMellow> jester-: iscan-data_1.31.0-1_all-deb e ancora prima iscan_2.30.0-1 usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64(1).deb
<jester-> RedMellow: mi sa che manca quleche pacchetto dove li hai presi
<RedMellow> jester-: l'ho preso dalla pagina del download epson
<RedMellow> me li ha indicati un opratore qui in chat
<RedMellow> in più ho fatto un bel po' di operazioni - che non posso ricordare - nel terminale
<RedMellow> sempre indicatemi da un operatore visto che io non ne so nulla
<jester-> RedMellow: sto vedendo sul sito epson che nisba driver linux per il tio modello
<RedMellow> jester-: ed è quello che dicevo anch'io...
<RedMellow> che posso fare?
<RedMellow> fino a poco fa stamoava corretamente
<RedMellow> stampava*
<RedMellow> tu mi avevi indicato di andare sul boot, e ci andrei volentieri, ma non so dove fisicamente poter e dover cliccare... sono serio
<RedMellow> devo risolvere
<jester-> RedMellow: e nemmeno sul wiki nostro http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<RedMellow> ma come mai allora stampava prima? forse non va con la ultima versione di Xubuntu?
<jester-> RedMellow: c'è qualcosa su openprinting
<RedMellow> jester-: vado a guardare
<jester-> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX420W_Series
<jester-> RedMellow: iscan è per lo scanner
<jester-> RedMellow: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/epson-inkjet-printer-nx420_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<RedMellow> jester-: grazie
<jester-> RedMellow: sistema a 64bit vero?
<RedMellow> sì
<jester-> ok
<jester-> RedMellow: poi devi installare da aggiungi stampnate nè
<jester-> se ne hai una installata rimuovile prima
<RedMellow> jester-: questo modello però è per la NX420
<RedMellow> forse ho letto male... quindi la rimuovo e la reinstallo
<jester-> RedMellow: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX420W_Series
<RedMellow> ok
<jester-> quello scaricato
<jester-> qunidi installa il deb
<elw0od> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<RedMellow> jester-: allora, quello che mi hai dato è installato... ora devo disinstallare la stampante, poi installo il deb? dove lo trovo, sempre nella pagina dei driver Epson?
<jester-> RedMellow: hai intallato quello che hai appena scaricato?
<RedMellow> sì
<jester-> allora rimuovi la sampante e reinstalla
<RedMellow> ok
<RedMellow> jester-: stavo reinstallandola ed è uscito questo, link dello screenshot: http://imgur.com/IGs0ze0
<jester-> RedMellow: continua
<RedMellow> ok
<hiei1983> raga domanda al volo
<hiei1983> perchè i cd dati di k3b dan mega diversi?
<hiei1983> copio file che in tutto sono 692 mega
<RedMellow> jester-: ora la stampante compare...
<hiei1983> e me li aggiunge e mi dice che occupo 667 mega
<hiei1983> lol
<hiei1983> arg mi chiamano per cenare, dopo leggo la risposta
<jester-> hiei1983: perchè li comprime nu poco
<jester-> cosi il cd arriverà a 700qualcosa
<RedMellow> jester-: provo a stampare un doc?
<jester-> RedMellow: direi di si
<jester-> RedMellow: dovrebbe andare anche lo scanner coi inscan
<Lubuntozz> Salve a tutti
<RedMellow> jester-: grazie!!! sei stato fantastico!! ti ringrazio tanto e scappo!!!
<jester-> cià
<RedMellow> cià!
<Lubuntozz> Ho un problema con la visualizzazione dei video quick time per un kit di sorveglianza
<Innerina1> Ho un problema col lettore dvd, non mi legge i dvd!
<Lubuntozz> Innerina1: Butta il dvd :D
<Lubuntozz> lettore
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sistema?
<Lubuntozz> lubuntu ultima versione
<Innerina1> lol non è il dvd perché Windows li legge regolarmente!
<jester-> Innerina1: tutti i dvd?
<Lubuntozz> a pensavo fosse definitivamente morto Innerina1
<Innerina1> jester-: praticamente riconosce che ci sono ma trova il contenuto vuoto!!!
<jester-> serviva una libreria a ricordarsi quale
<Lubuntozz> Dici per me jester- :D
<Lubuntozz> ?
<jester-> no a Innerina1 dissi
<Lubuntozz> :D
<Innerina1> Eppure da Windows vedo che sono stati masterizzati correttamente, ed appena masterizzati me li vedeva male cioé con dati doppi dalle cartelle o dati mancanti...
<Innerina1> cmq faccio prima a linkarti discussione sul forum
<jester-> Lubuntozz: che tipo di ubuntu hai
<Lubuntozz> Lubuntu :P
<Innerina1> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=588017 perché ho fatto tutti i comandi richiesti, dimmi un pò tu dov'é la pulce! >.<
<jester-> Lubuntozz: hai installato lubuntu-restricted-etras?
<lory3> qual e il codice per attivare il bios nell hp
<lory3> il pulsante
<Lubuntozz> nn saprei :D
<jester-> lory3: boh non è uguale per tutti i pc, ma alla prima schermata a l boot dovrebbe indicarlo
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lubuntozz> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lubuntu-restricted-etras
<Lubuntozz> fatto ecco il messaggio :S
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install vlc e prova con vlc che dei codec se ne frega
<Lubuntozz> lo tengo vlc è questo è il bello
<Lubuntozz> :S
<Lubuntozz> forse dovrei cancellare qualche player?
<jester-> Innerina1: servono queste lib che stavano su medibuntu che mo è chiuso libdvdread4 libcss2
<Lubuntozz> può darsi che qualche player mi va in conflitto?? ho xine ed altr 2
<Lubuntozz> oltre vlc
<Innerina1> Ecco... dove li reperisco? >.< jester-
<jester-> Lubuntozz: non dovrebbe dare nessun conflitto
<Lubuntozz> umm
<jester-> Innerina1: la libdvdread4 è nei repo
<Lubuntozz> jester una cosa strana ho voluto dare il comando di purge a xine
<jester-> la css bisogna cercarla con gogol
<Innerina1> jester-: il primo risulta installato...
<Lubuntozz> che vedo installato e funziona mi dice che non è installato :P
<Lubuntozz> sudo apt-get purge xine Package 'xine' is not installed, so not removed
<Lubuntozz> ma il programma c'è e parte pure jester- ho il pc infestato da fantasmi che installano programmi alla cazzo?
<jester-> Innerina1: leggi il pvt
<jester-> Lubuntozz: lo avrai installato non da deb
<Lubuntozz> :O
<Lubuntozz> cioè? dici non dal terminale e mo come lo levo?
<jester-> Lubuntozz: lo lasci che non da nessun fastidio
<Lubuntozz> scusa jester- sono fesso non ho controllato se potevo toglierlo da lubuntu software centere adesso l'ho tolto :D
<ciao> ciao a tutti
<Lubuntozz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Lubuntozz: il problema non era che volevi vedere un certo tipo di file?
<Lubuntozz> In poche parole dovrei aprire il sistema di videosorveglianza nel browser e nn va
<Lubuntozz> da cellulare uso eagle eye e va normale che sia così
<jester-> Lubuntozz: ma mica risolvi togliendo xine
<Lubuntozz> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5707/ty8H9i.png
<Lubuntozz> speravo :D
<jester-> Lubuntozz: che estensione ha il file
<Lubuntozz> e chi lo sa su win parte con quick time
<jester-> Lubuntozz: una volta installato vlc non ti fa cambiare quiktime con vlc?
<jester-> quiktime non esiste in liux
<Lubuntozz> lo so :D
<Lubuntozz> we devo scappare ciao risolverò un'altro giorno :D
<Lubuntozz> ciao
<jester-> ciao
<akis24> sera
<lory3> ho ubuntu su una chiavetta
<lory3> cosa devo fare
<lory3> ora
<krabador> lory3, quanto hai intenzione di andare avanti con 'sta storia?
<lory3> lo so
<lory3> .
<krabador> lory3, Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<krabador> guarda il log della giornata di ieri
<krabador> è stato affrontato approfonditamente il tuo discorso
<lory3> non so pulsante bios
<lory3> sull hp
<jester-> lory3: consultare il manuale del pc risolve
<jester-> lory3: prova f2 f6 f12
<jester-> prova tutti i tasti Fx
<marcine> salve avrei un problema con la visualizazione ei contenuti tramite utilizzo dei canali on line you tube e altri che usano flash. Ho installato tutto ciò che era indispensabile dopo aver installato kubuntu 14.04 lts
<jester-> marcine: cioè cosa hai installato
<marcine> indispensabile intendo adobe flash e instalazioni vari proposte in online ma problema persiste
<jester-> marcine: apri un terminale
<jester-> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2  e dimmi e risponde qualcosa
<marcine> mi riccordo che ho trovato un sito che spiegava passo per passo instalazzione dei vari pacchetti avendo ancora sistema vergine diciamo
<krabador> !pastebin | marcine
<ubot-it> marcine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> marcine: serve un solo pacchetto ma se hai intallato altro facile ci siano conflitti
<krabador> fa un pastebin con il risultato del comando di jester-
<marcine> purtropo ora sto installando di nuovo kubuntu perchè ho avuto dei problemi con l'installazione
<marcine> ho capito perciò dopo aver installato os basterebbe una instalazione di un pacchetto solo
<marcine> cosa sarebbe quello postebin? che comando è?
<krabador> marcine, che cpu hai?
<jester-> marcine: se non segui le indicazioni si perde tempo e basta
<krabador> marcine, puoi visualizzare il link, e farti un'idea in base a quanto segnalato
<marcine> amd athlon xp 3000
<marcine> vecchiotto
<jester-> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<marcine> con 1 gb ram per quello ho deciso di passare a linux
<jester-> va bè
<marcine> jester ti ringrazio per aiuto e appena installo os mi faccio sentire che cosa risp konsole
<krabador> marcine, non hai sse2, quindi se vuoi usare flash , e tutti i siti che lo usano
<krabador> devi installare l'ultima bversione di flash con supporto a cpu senza sse2
<marcine> lo posso fare tramite un comando?
<marcine> me lo passi per favore?
<jester-> marcine: facce vede anche dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> marcine, ti convidene tornare quando hai finito di installare
<krabador> marcine, tale versione di flash, funzionante per tali cpu , è ormai molto vecchia, conseguentemente eventualmente insicura
<krabador> è il caso che inquadri questo aspetto
<marcine> e un latra cosa, avendo sistema vergine che comando si potrebbe lanciare per installare le cose fondamentali
<krabador> marcine, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> marcine, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> marcine: usi il sotware center, installi synapic che è piu umano usi apt-get
<krabador> il secondo
<krabador> nel caso di kubuntu
<krabador> se è vero che "<marcine> purtropo ora sto installando di nuovo kubuntu"
<marcine> senza altro e da un pò che sto inquadrando questo aspetto
<jester-> marcine: su tale pc sarebbe piu indicato lubuntu
<jester-> almeno xubuntu
<jester-> ubuntu e kubuntu arrancheranno un po
<marcine> a dire il vero ho provato per un pò kubuntu e mi sono trovato veramente da dio, e devo dire che comunque gira più tosto bene
<marcine> invece ubuntu mi girava malissimo peggio di vecchio win 7
<marcine> ora sto per installare ci sentiamo più tardi
<marcine> vi ringrazio
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<ubuntu> ciao come si installano le guest addictions?
<jester-> !vbox | Guest69455
<ubot-it> Guest69455: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Innerina1> Niente, non mi legge più nemmeno quelli masterizzati da Windows!
<jester-> Innerina1: e da linux?
<jester-> Innerina1: da winz usa i cazzi di codec suoi
<jester-> secondo me funza il contrario
<Innerina1> Non ho ancora fatto la prova, il problema è che i file che dovevo masterizzare sono sul cd... mi toccherà copiarli da Windows e provare a masterizzare da Ubuntu... >.<
<Innerina1> (Ho la partizione dati che fa da tramite! ;))
<jester-> Innerina1: da ubuntu leggi e scrivi sulla winz
<Innerina1> Cmq è strano che non legga nemmeno quello Win che è universale...
<Innerina1> sì è vero
<jester-> non serve la scambio e per winz cerca linuxreader
<Innerina1> Ma se ti ho detto che da Win legge tutto? Solo con Ubuntu non legge... >.<
<Innerina1> Cmq adesso vado
<jester-> Innerina1: è normale i due non sono alternativi ma sostitutivi
<cris86> salve
<doarv33> salve
<doarv33> Join /ubuntu-it-chat
<doarv33> ma in questa chat web non si vede un cazzo
<doarv33> utenti ?
<jester-> doarv33: ???
<Innerina> Sembra che adesso funzioni... mi vede tutti i file sul rw...
<jester-> Innerina: winz e linux non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<jester-> capita che qualcosa non funzi sull'uno la lo faccia sull'altro
<Innerina> Sì, parlavo infatti di Ubuntu, installando il pacchetto forse ha risolto
<Innerina> secondo te Brasero adesso dovrebbe riconoscere il dvd vuoto correttamente?
<Innerina> Mi dava sempre DVD vuoto spazio insufficiente
<marcinek> salve, persiste un problema con flash e cioè l'impossibilità di visualizzare i contenuti in you tube e altri siti simili
<jester-> Innerina: basta pruà
<Innerina> ok
<marcinek> da poco installato kubuntu 14
<marcinek> jester  - ho fatto tutto ciò che mi hai suggerito di fare
<jester-> marcinek: non ricodo
<krabador> marcinek , dpkg -l | grep sse2
<jester-> ricordo*
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> si ricorda krabador
<marcinek> dopo il commando cat / proc/ cpuinfo | grep sse2
<marcinek> cat: /: È una directory
<marcinek> cat: proc/cpuinfo: File o directory non esistente
<marcinek> di che tipo di file mancante si tratta? di che cosa è responsabile  directory?
<jester-> cat: /proc/cpuinfo
<marcinek> bash: cat:/proc/cpuinfo: File o directory non esistente
<marcinek> ?
<marcinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576102/
<marcinek> faccio un pò di fatica a capire qual'è il problema con quel flash...
<krabador> marcinek , cat /proc/cpuinfo , e pastebin
<marcinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576145/
<krabador> come ti ho detto prima
<krabador> non hai le istruzioni sse2
<krabador> flash non va più con tali CPU senza il supporto
<krabador> a tali istruzioni
<marcinek> come si spiega il fatto che con altri so riesco a usufruire ancoraa del suppoto flash e non avere questi problemi e con ubuntu invece sono a secco?
<marcinek> si può fare qualcosa?
<krabador> marcinek, puoi installare l'ultimo flash compatibile per quelle cpu
<marcinek> prima mi è stato proposto di farlo tramite un komando e l' ho eseguito
<krabador> e quale sarebbe?
<marcinek> e cioè dpkg -l| grep flash
<marcinek> me l'ha passato jester
<krabador> questo comando non installa nulla
<krabador> ma verifica cosa c'è di già installato nel sistema, che contenga "flash"
<marcinek> infatti non ha installato nulla ed ero perplesso
<marcinek> che comando dovrei digitare per poter installare la versione recente di flash adobe?
<krabador> marcinek, scusami
<krabador> ti è chiaro o no
<krabador> che la tua cpu
<krabador> non è piu' supportata
<krabador> da flash ?
<krabador> adobe ha smesso il supporto di flash per le cpu come la tua, e successivamente il supporto a linux
<marcinek> e per quanto riguarda sistemi windows fornisce ancora il supporto
<marcinek> perché sul pc ho anche win 7 e non ho alcun problema per quanto riguarda contenuti flash
<krabador> per linux adobe ha smesso di andare oltre la 11.2.202 , che continua ad aggiornare in sicurezza
<marcinek> in questo caso sul mio pc non riesco a sfruttare linux con questo cpu
<marcinek> ?
<krabador> marcinek, chiedi ad adobe perchè
<krabador> marcinek, scarica questo https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<armonica85> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | armonica85
<ubot-it> armonica85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<armonica85> sono nuovo della chat
<armonica85> e nuovo lubuntiano
<armonica85> anzi linuxiano
<armonica85> avrei due domande da porvi
<armonica85> la prima e che con lubuntu non riesco a togliere la password quando accedo(io accedo da amministratore)
<krabador> armonica85, in un sistema linux è assolutamente sconsigliato accedere da amministratori
<krabador> linux si basa sulla multiutenza
<krabador> per una questione di sicurezza
<armonica85> quindi mi imposto come utente desktop?
<krabador> armonica85, lubuntu si installa in quel modo
<marcinek> "krabador" - come si lancia questa estensione di quel file? .so non riesco a installarlo
<marcinek> mi chiede che applicazione usare
<krabador> marcinek, inizia a familiarizzare che linux non è punta e clicca come windows
<krabador> marcinek, apri il terminael
<marcinek> mi rendo bem conto
<krabador> marcinek, e puoi togliere anche le " quando ti rivolgi a qualcuno , in chat irc
<marcinek> prosegui
<lol> salve potete darmi assistenza su linux mint ( che a sua volta deriva da ubuntu)?
<krabador> marcinek, cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> lol, no
<krabador> mint ha i suoi canali
<krabador> la sua assistenza
<krabador> e la sua documentazione
<marcinek> ho capì, lo si scarica e puoi o installi tramite komando
<marcinek> pian pianino si impara grazie ai esperti ovv...
<krabador> marcinek, ma non sai scrivere "comando" ?
<marcinek> mi è difficile
<krabador> come mai ?
<marcinek> mi piace la k
<lol> krabador sto entrando per la prima volta nel mondo di linux secondo te è buono mint oppure mi consigli di passare ad ubuntu (uso virtualbox)
<krabador> marcinek, qui si parla seriamente , se vuoi cazzeggiare, puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> lol, se vuoi imparare, ti consiglio di installare ubuntu o mint che sia, realmente , e non in virtuale
<krabador> lol, in dual boot con windows, ma installalo realmente
<lol> che differenze ci sono?
<krabador> la macchina virtuale non è una macchina reale
<krabador> con tutta una serie di conseguenze prestazionali
<krabador> le virtuali hanno la loro utilità in alcuni ambiti ma non sono sostitutive
<lol> potresti elencarmi in che ambiti si usano le virtualizzazioni ?
<marcinek> lo sono sempre stato serio e mi scuso per il fatto che tu pensi diversamente comunque ho lanciato il comando da te proposto ma la konsole non risp
<krabador> !chat | lol
<ubot-it> lol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> marcinek, molti comandi quando non danno risposta , sono andati a buon fine
<krabador> marcinek, ls -la
<krabador> !pastebin | marcinek
<ubot-it> marcinek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> ciao ragazzi , qualcuno mi puo aiutare ? sono andato su playdeb ma non riesco a scaricare nessun gioco?il mio n è 3667466863
<krabador> marcinek,
<krabador> marcinek, ti sto facendo installare , sempre se l'hai scaricato
<krabador> il flash per la tua cpu
<krabador> in questo canale si fa supporto ufficiale al sistema ubuntu, nessuno presente volontariamente qui perde tempo , per questioni di supporto
<krabador> ma se non mandi pastebin dei comandi che ti vengono indicati per risolvere il problema
<krabador> è dura
<marcinek> l'ho scaricato e ho dato il comando come detto
<krabador> marcinek, cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | marcinek
<ubot-it> marcinek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> me lo puoi mandare il pastebin di quest'ultimo ?
<marcinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576280/
<krabador> marcinek, non ce la fai, a scrivere ls -la
<krabador> dopo aver mandato cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> e mandare il pastebin di quello ?
<marcinek> non sapevo che era la continuazione del comando
<krabador> è un secondo comando
<marcinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576290/
<krabador> bene, dove è stato scaricato il file di cui ti ho mandato il link prima=?
<krabador> marcinek, dove è stato scaricato il file di cui ti ho mandato il link prima?
<marcinek> in quale cartella?
<krabador> si
<marcinek> home/marcin/scaricati
<krabador> marcinek, sudo cp /home/marcin/Scaricati/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> !pastebin | marcinek
<ubot-it> marcinek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcinek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576303/
<krabador> marcinek, chiudi firefox , riavvia, e prova il flash
<marcinek> ok
<krabador> riavvia firefox
<marcinek> il problema è stato risolto, ora riesco ad aprire i contenuti in flash però ogni volta mi avvisa che adobe è obsoleto e firefox l'ho blocca, devo dare consenso tutte le voltee
<krabador> marcinek, guarda, con pc poco potenti, ti consiglierei addirittura di mettere flash blocker e adblock
<krabador> in modo da abilitartli tu stesso
<krabador> quando vuoi bederli
<krabador> i contenuti
<marcinek> in effetti ..
<marcinek> ti ringrazio per ottimo lavoro che hai fatto. saluti
<krabador> ciao , buon sistema
<lol> cosa potrei iniziare a fare per capire un po come funziona linux?
<lol> c'è qualcuno
<krabador> lol, abbi pazienza, qui non si fa assistenza a macchine virtuali, e non si chiacchera del piu' e del meno di linux
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-17
<Innerina> serve qualche altro pacchetto per leggere i dvd?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<roby0001> ciao
<glpiana> !ciao | roby0001
<roby0001> ce nessuno?
<ubot-it> roby0001: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> c'è
<roby0001> :)
<roby0001> sono niubbissimo
<roby0001> ho installato ubu 14 per usare plex...
<roby0001> ma non so come aggiungere i file dal'hd esternro (ntfs) :(
<ExPBoy> ples?
<ExPBoy> x
<roby0001> plex media server
<roby0001> si
<glpiana> roby0001, non mi pare sia presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<roby0001> ??
<ExPBoy> !info plex
<glpiana> roby0001, come lo hai installato?
<ubot-it> Package plex does not exist in trusty
<roby0001> non so io lho scaricato dal sito di plex...
<glpiana> roby0001, non c'è supporto per sofwtare esterno su questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | roby0001
<ubot-it> roby0001: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roby0001> ah ok. grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bae> prova
<glpiana> di che?
<ozzyos> salve
<glpiana> !ciao | ozzyos
<ubot-it> ozzyos: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ozzyos> volevo sapere se installando linux perderò anche la mia partizione secondaria dove ho tutta la mia musica
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi, esiste un modo di rimuovere i ppa e le relative applicazioni installare con un solo comando?
<gabriele> installate*
<glpiana> ozzyos: scusa ma ho problemi di connessione
<sudo_su> salve
<ozzyos> salve
<ozzyos> volevo sapere se installando linux ubuntu perderò anche la partizione secondaria dove ho salvato tutta la mia musica
<cristian_c> ozzyos, se non la tocchi no
<cristian_c> ozzyos, e non devi scegliere la cancellazione di tutto il disco
<cristian_c> ozzyos, controlla anche se hai uefi o bios
<ozzyos> bios
<cristian_c> ozzyos, comunque, posta una schermata dalla live
<ozzyos> quindi devo scegliere altro ??
<ozzyos> al tipo di installazione
<ubimajor> ciao chi mi legge?
<cristian_c> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ozzyos> salve
<ozzyos> qualcuno mi sa dare indicazioni su come installare ubuntu senza cancellare la partizione secondaria
<ozzyos> sono arrivato fino a tipo installazione, ho selezionato altro...ma poi chiede di configurare la partizione su cui installare il sistema operativo
<wOw> ciao
<cristian_c> ozzyos, ti si è detto di postare schermata
<cristian_c> !register | Guest83311
<ubot-it> Guest83311: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<akis24> ozzyos: annulla per ora l'installazione  che è meglio chiedere prima e fare dopo
<Guest83311> ciao..... ho avviato su un server Ubuntu Desktop e avviato la versione prova
<Guest83311> vorrei leggere i dati una san SCSI
<Guest83311> si può fare ?
<cristian_c> Guest83311, san?
<Guest83311> san
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest83311> ?
<cristian_c> Guest83311, spiega cosa vuoi fare
<Guest83311> ho una san ( o enclousure di dischi ) collegata tramite scsi ad un server
<ubimajor> li leggete
<Guest83311> su sta girando Ububto in modalita di prova.
<Guest83311> dovrei leggere i dischi ma non riesco a capire come fare
<ubimajor> c'e nessuno
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ubimajor
<akis24> !nessuno | ubimajor
<ubot-it> ubimajor: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<akis24> ihih
<cristian_c> Guest83311, ma sei collegato in remoto al server?
<Guest83311> no
<cristian_c> Guest83311, e come ci accedi?
<Guest83311> direttamente
<ubimajor> ho istalato ubuntu   vorrei  sapere dove posso trovare programmi per elaborazione del suono
<cristian_c> quindi hai il display collegato al server?
<Guest83311> direttamente nel senso che è vicino a me
<Guest83311> si
<cybernova> Guest83311, è una domanda molto specialistica questa, però sicuramente una macchina che vuole leggere dati da una san deve utilizzare un cluster filesystem
<cristian_c> ubimajor, nel software center
<ubimajor> ma sono gratuiti?
<Guest83311> cybernova : è possibile utilizzarlo con Ubunto versione di prova ?
<akis24> ubimajor: audacity uno dei tanti ..  tutto gratis su ubuntu
<Guest83311> *Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubimajor, beh, dipende
<cristian_c> ubimajor, quelli che non lo sono hanno l'indicazione del prezzo nel software center
<ubimajor> ubunto si aggirna automaticamente?
<cybernova> Guest83311, non ne ho idea, bisogna che fai qualche ricerca in rete
<Guest83311> si infatti stavo vedendo.... ma mi sembra di capire che serve nel caso in cui la SAn è condivisa
<Guest83311> questa è dedicata e collegata direttamente al server tramite SCSI
<akis24> ubimajor: si di solito si aggiorna segnalandolo e autorizzando aggiornamento
<cybernova> Guest83311, mi dispiace ma di più non so, non ne ho mai avuto a che fare
<Guest83311> grazie lo stesso :)
<cristian_c> ubimajor, per ulteriori informazioni consulta il wiki di ubuntu
<ubimajor> come faccio per autorizzare aggiornamenti
<ubimajor> cosa e wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki | ubimajor
<ubot-it> ubimajor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<akis24> ubimajor:  sarebbe bello dessi un buona lettura al wiki di ubuntu
<ubimajor> grazie ubot
<ubimajor> ok grazie  leggero con attenzione
<Guest83311> scusate da terminal ho fatto "sudo fdisk -l". Vedo dev/sda e devd/sdb1. Come faccio a fare accesso ai 2 dischi da interfaccia grafica ?
<jester-> Guest83311: non sono 2 dischi,, sda è il primo disco. sda1 è la prima partizione di sda
<Guest83311> sda1 non lo vedo
<Guest83311> in fdisk
<jester-> Guest83311: hai il sistema li dentro?
<Guest83311> no è Ubuntu di prova
<jester-> Guest83311: da live?
<Guest83311> yesss
<Guest83311> vorrei recuperare dati da un disco collegato tramite SCSI
<jester-> Guest83311: apri il  file manager dovresti vederlo nel box sinistro, clicchi e si monta sempre che non sia tanto a bottane
<jester-> Guest83311: e sempre che abbia un filesystem supportato
<Guest83311> ho capito
<Guest83311> sempre su fdisk leggo che il disco è formattato con GPT
<Guest83311> mi compare a video di utilizzare GNU Parted
<jester-> Guest83311: gpt non è un filesytem ma il tipo di tabella partizioni, sudo parted -l e motti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Guest83311
<ubot-it> Guest83311: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest83311> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580059/
<jester-> Guest83311: è un server?
<Guest83311> si
<jester-> Guest83311: visto il tipo di configurazione se remix_tj  non ha tempo, va fuori dalla nostra portata, ma potresti chiedere su #ubuntu-server
<Guest83311> grazie della dritta
<Guest83311> ciao non vedo un disco SCSI su un server. Ho lanciato il comando  parted -l e mi ha restituito questo -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580059/
<Guest83311> pardon ho sbagliato canale :)
<jester-> Guest83311: parlano inglese i #ubuntu-server
<micky> ciao, sto provando a scaricare ubuntu e l'ho fatto provando sia la versione 12 che la 14...provo a passarla su pennetta dopo aver scaricato UUI ma arriva al 99%, non arriva al completamento e mi dice che ci sono se non erro 198 errori...cosa succede?
<jester-> Guest83311: remix_tj che il nostro sysadmin è away prova piu tardi
<hiei1983> raga, come si forza l'espulsione di un cd? un paio di volte mi si era bloccato ma non riuscivo a espellerlo, come se nell'inserire il cd non l'avesse riconosciuto e quindi non montato, riavviando me l'ha riconosciuto....
<hiei1983> neanche dando eject /dev/sr1 (il secondo lettore cd, stava lì)
<jester-> hiei1983: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<jester-> He4dShOt: se con sr1 e sro non espelle si è pianatao vai di fil di ferro nel buchino
<hiei1983> ah perfetto, me lo segno, se ricapita provo a darlo
<micky> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<hiei1983> ma come mai il cd di sopra è /dev/cdrom e quello sotto /dev/sr1?
<jester-> le nomina il sistema
<He4dShOt> ?
<jester-> vai a capire con che criterio
<jester-> He4dShOt:  wodim -checkdrive   e vedi come sono nominati
<He4dShOt> lol?
<jester-> He4dShOt: comando da dare nel terminale
<He4dShOt> jester-, stai sbagliando user XD
<jester-> He4dShOt: si scusa, tabbato male
<He4dShOt> don't worry
<autumn> Salve, come faccio a installare java? Sono diversi file sul center
<cristian_c> !java | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<autumn> ok
<skulls91> salve ragazzi
<skulls91> vi scrivo per chiedere un piccolo aiuto
<enzotib> !chiedi | skulls91
<ubot-it> skulls91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<skulls91> scusate..allora ho un problema al mio hp envy 17 2099 ,ho due schede video commutabili solo che non so come effettuare la commutazione ..ho provato a  installare ccc ma non riesco
<krabador> skulls91, si quale ubuntu?
<skulls91> 14.04
<krabador> skulls91, scusa, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | skulls91
<ubot-it> skulls91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla lì, ed incolla qui
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580495/
<skulls91> dovrei avere queste due schede video    Integrata: Intel HD3000 min 650mhz\max 1100mhz
<skulls91> Discreta: AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6850M 1gb VDDR5
<jester-> azzo intel + ati la piu rognosa
<skulls91> Intel HD3000
<jester-> skulls91: fa vedere nel paste lspci
<skulls91> ??
<krabador> skulls91, lspci
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> e fai sempre il pastebin
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580509/
<jester-> !graficaibrida | skulls91
<ubot-it> skulls91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<skulls91> quale guida devo seguire?
<skulls91> quella per i driver catalist?
<jester-> skulls91: quella intel + ati
<krabador> skulls91, scusami , puoi , da terminale, mandare software-properties-gtk, e fare uno screenshot dell'ultima tab a destra ?
<skulls91> sta cercando i driver un attimo
<krabador> !image | skulls91
<ubot-it> skulls91: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Overaz> ciaO A TUTTI
<skulls91> ragazzi non trova nulla...pero ricordo che prima li trovava
<krabador> skulls91, non puo' non trovare nulla
<krabador> skulls91, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<krabador> skulls91, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580547/
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580556/
<krabador> skulls91, sudo fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> che fa?
<skulls91> command not found
<skulls91> krabador nn so se si puo fare pero eventualmente se accedessi tu da remoto al mio pc ?
<krabador> skulls91, fglrxinfo
<krabador> skulls91, no, mi spiace, non si offre questo tipo di servizio, per motivi di sicurezza
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580595/
<krabador> sudo amdcccle
<skulls91> allora errore di inizializzazione
<skulls91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580597/
<skulls91> http://i.imgur.com/ngR0Xvo.png?1
<krabador> skulls91, allora sudo aticonfig --initial
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e torna qui
<skulls91> okok
<skulls91> eccomi da un altro pc
<skulls91> adesso parte ma a schermata nera
<skulls91> e non riesco  a selezionare l opzione low graphic
<krabador> e che cosa fa?
<krabador> skulls91, da quel pc, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> skulls91, fa il login testuale
<skulls91> allora adesso posso selezionare le varie opzioni
<skulls91> xke ho trovato il mouse XD
<krabador> "allora adesso posso selezionare le varie opzioni"
<krabador> quali ?
<skulls91> un attimo solo..
<skulls91> allora entrato con il login testuale
<akis24> sera
<krabador> salve akis24
<skulls91> salve
<akis24> ciao krabador
<skulls91> adesso cosa posso fare XD
<krabador> skulls91, sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> skulls91, ma
<krabador> per favore, dì quali erano "le opzioni" che avevi
<skulls91> accesso testuare ,low graphic ,imposta scheda
<skulls91> e un altra che nn ricordo
<krabador> skulls91, "imposta scheda" l'hai provata?
<skulls91> nn avendo il mouse nn potevo selezionarlo
<krabador> skulls91, prima di mandare il comando che ti ho detto
<krabador> prova quest'opzione
<krabador> visto che poi " xke ho trovato il mouse XD"
<skulls91> non me lo fa disinstallare, sono di nuovo al punto di  prima ma non vedo il puntatore del mouse sullo schermo
<skulls91> quindi non posso selezionare "Riconfigura grafica
<krabador> allora, ti ho chiesto prima di mandare il comando
<krabador> di provare l'opzione
<krabador> "imposta scheda"
<krabador> visto che hai detto di aver trovato il mouse
<skulls91> adesso mi esce
<skulls91> user default (generic) config
<skulls91> oppure
<skulls91> use your backed-up conf..
<skulls91> cosa scelgo XD
<skulls91> la uno o la due
<krabador> nessuna delle 2
<skulls91> e questo e quello che esce se premo  riconfigura grafica
<krabador> avevi detto "imposta scheda"
<krabador> skulls91, esci da li
<krabador> oppure ctrl alt f3
<skulls91> ok adesso?
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<skulls91> procedo
<skulls91> niente
<skulls91> fatto tutto il procedimente pero non parte
<krabador> "fatto tutto il procedimente"
<krabador> hai riavviato ?
<krabador> skulls91, hai ricevuto messaggi di errore?
<skulls91> no
<skulls91> e andato tutto ok  quando ho dato l ultimo comando ha riavviato
<skulls91> adesso parte
<skulls91> pero appena si avvia mi da l errore  dice la scheda non e stata identificata correttamente
<skulls91> volendo posso formattare il pc
<skulls91> tanto la partizione ubuntu e vuota
<krabador> skulls91, manda il messaggio d'errore che t'appare all'inizio
<krabador> precisamente
<krabador> con screenshot
<skulls91> tranquillo formatto che faccio prima XD
<skulls91> al massimo iniziamo la procedura piu tardi o domani con un installazione pulita
<krabador> skulls91, come vuoi
<skulls91> e sisi cosi almeno seguo passo passo i consigli ..perche prima di contattarvi ho seguito un video su youtube
<skulls91> ci sentiamo dp
<skulls91> grazie mille di tutto
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> skulls91, per qualsiasi cosa
<krabador> skulls91, usa documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> e risorse ufficiali
<skulls91> eventualemte posso contattare te?
<skulls91> ti trovo in chat?
<krabador> skulls91, ci sono spesso qui
<skulls91> ok ti invio un mex privato cosi evetualmente salvo il nome
<kappa> ce nessuno??
<kappa> -.-
<krabador> non chiedere se c'è qualcuno
<krabador> chiedi direttamente a riguardo del problema ubuntu che hai
<kappa> ok mi sto avvicinando a linux e ho installato lubunto su un ortatile un asus l3d al quale ho il classico problema del acpy come letto su vari forum solo che non so come risolvere potresti darmi una mano?
<krabador> "ho il classico problema del acpy" quale?
<kappa> al avvio mi appare asus laptop error calling cwap (1)
<krabador> kappa, posta precisamente il modello del notebook
<kappa> te l' ho detto asus l3d
<krabador> kappa, non è il modello preciso
<kappa> asus l3000d
<krabador> kappa, nell'etichetta sotto il notebook, controlla
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> kappa, è stata eseguita completamente l'installazione?
<kappa> si
<krabador> kappa, al menu che ti appare in avvio
<kappa> quale menu scusa???
<krabador> kappa, hai un menu tipo questo http://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu151.jpg  ?
<krabador> kappa, un punto interrogativo basta..
<kappa> si quello mi appare sempre perche vi e una partizione con windows
<krabador> kappa, perfetto, quando appare, in corrispondenza della prima linea, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<kappa> si
<krabador> a fianco a quiet splash scrivi acpi=off
<krabador> premi poi f10
<kappa> ok
<kappa> l' ho scritto in alto rima riga ma non cambia niente l' errore rimane forse sbaglio io dove lo immetto
<krabador> infatti nessuno ti ha detto di scriverlo li
<krabador> puoi leggere , dove metterlo
<krabador> kappa,  <krabador> a fianco a quiet splash scrivi acpi=off     è arrivata questa linea ?
<kappa> si un attimo
<kappa> allora ho
<ndrg> salve ho problema con la scheda grafica( gt730m su un t440p) già catalogato qui https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<kappa> set parametr, recordfail,load_video,gfxmode,insmod (3 voci), set root poi delle stringhe con/boot/ ecc
<krabador> kappa, http://i.stack.imgur.com/BnUQa.png
<ndrg> non sono abituato alla nuova grafica: c'è qualcuno online oltre a kappa? che può darmi una mano?
<krabador> "non sono abituato alla nuova grafica"
<kappa> krabador devo sostituire ro quier splash???
<krabador> kappa, cosa non è chiaro di <krabador> a fianco a quiet splash scrivi acpi=off  ?
<kappa> ok perfetto pensavo dovessi sostituirlo
<krabador> kappa, pensi a prescindere di quello che leggi?
<kappa> mi spiace se ti do troppi fastidi ma capiscimi vengo da anni di windows e non sono abituato a certe cose
<krabador> in windows non leggevi?
<kappa> allora con l' aggiunta del comando l' errore non apare
<ndrg> nessuno?
<akis24> !dettagli | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<kappa> ndrg mi spiace ma non posso aiutarti sono qui per ricevere suporto come te
<ndrg> scusate, sono dal web e la nuova grafica del client irc mi sta disorientando
<akis24> ndrg: se non descrivi bene il problema nessuno riesce ad aiutarti ..
<ndrg> sto cercando di sistemare la scheda grafica, una gt730m su un thinkpad t440p
<jester-> ndrg: clicca l'ingranaggio in alto a destra e cambia tema
<jester-> se vuoi la barra utenti
<ndrg> il problema è il supporto prime
<ndrg> ho cercato in giro e ho trovato questo:
<ndrg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<jester-> ndrg: installa nvidia-prime
<jester-> ndrg: 14.04?
<ndrg> si ubuntu gnome 14.04
<ndrg> l'unica soluzione in rete trovata è un downgrade del bios alla versione 1.14
<jester-> ndrg: intyel + invidia serve nvidia-prime
<ndrg> ho provato
<ndrg> ma l'os era instabile
<ndrg> anche con bumbeblee
<jester-> ndrg: di solito funza a dovere
<ndrg> non posso usare i driver nouveau perché se li carico non parte ubuntu
<ndrg> non sul modello del pc
<kappa> krabador con l' aggiunta del comando acpi=off dietro a quiet slash l' errore in avvio non compare
<jester-> ndrg: o usi nuvò o nvidia
<ndrg> come dicevo ho trovato che l'unica soluzione è un downgrade del bios alla versione 1.14
<kappa> ovviamente ha disabilitato le hotkey e non carica la batteria
<jester-> ndrg: dpkg -l | grep nvidia  e metti la risposta ne paste
<jester-> !paste | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> kappa, bene adesso sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<krabador> kappa, metti acpi=off a fianco a quiet splash
<krabador> kappa, salvi
<krabador> e l'errore scompare definitivamente
<ndrg> jester, posso assicurarti che è inutile. Ho già provato qualsiasi cosa.
<krabador> kappa, salvi e sudo update-grub
<jester-> ndrg: va bè allora cosa vorresti che facciamo? la macumba al pc?
<krabador> ndrg, prova tra 6 giorni ubuntu nuova, ha un kernel 3.16
<kappa> krabador si ma cosi facendo disabilito l' acpi perdo le hotkey e tutto il resto e la batteria non carica non i pare una soluzione ma un tampone
<jester-> ndrg: se non segui non ci si pou rendere conto di eventuale problema
<ndrg> sono qua
<ndrg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581146/
<jester-> kappa: anche per vale aspettare il prossimo rilascio, se non risolve = il pc non è linux digeribile
<ndrg> krabador se è per il kernel faccio prima a provarlo direttamente
<jester-> ndrg: nessun driver installato, vai in driver agginitivi e dicci se trova qualcosa
<krabador> kappa, per quel notebook questa è la soluzione
<kappa> jester provando prima la distro ubunto 8.04 il problema non c' era
<jester-> kappa: la retrocmpatibiltà è stata ridotta
<jester-> e avanzando lo sarà sempre di piu
<jester-> kappa: prova la 12.04 che ha ancora qualche anno di supporto
<ndrg> non c'é nessun driver poiché non potendo gestire le schede grafiche con un servizio optimus ho deciso di spegnere la discreta con acpi_call
<kappa> ok provero per ora vi ringrazio per il supporto!
<jester-> ndrg: ok ma domando che chiedi a fare
<jester-> kappa: na bella live 12.04 e vedi subito
<ndrg> credo si sia perso nella discussione. Ho provato quasi tutto, mi manca solo quello che consigliano qua https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<jester-> ndrg: prova e facci sapere
<jester-> a bneficio futuro
<jester-> beneficio*
<ndrg> si , volevo chiedervi un po di cose a riguardo del downgrade
<ndrg> tipo che problemi possono portare ad un brick del portatile?
<krabador> ndrg, brick è un concetto per smartphone/tablet
<krabador> il notebook "si bricca" se si scioglie la motherboard
<jester-> ndrg: se dal bios ti fa disattivare una delle due, oppura blacklisti il modulo di una sei a posto
<jester-> senza tante menate
<ndrg> è quello che faccio ora, ma mi serve poter usare entrambe le schede a piacimento per lavoro
<jester-> ndrg: hai avuto culo di beccare un hw non sinpatico a linux
<ndrg> lo so
<jester-> ndrg: prova a seguire la guida launcpad male che vada reinstalli
<ndrg> quale?
<ndrg> reinstalli in che senso?
<jester-> ndrg: nel caso sminchi il sistema, al pc non succede niente, per curiosità perché 2 schede per lavoro?
<ndrg> la nvidia mi serve per programmare in cuda
<ndrg> però mi serve anche avere una buona autonomia del portatile e quindi vorrei utilizzare l'integrata
<jester-> ndrg: blacklisti la intel
<ndrg> si ma dovvrei riavviare ogni volta
<jester-> vista la situazione o cambi il pc o ti adatti o avanzi
<ndrg> è un sostanziale sminchiamento e una perdita di tempo allucinante. Conta che in più la nvidia scalda come una stufa
<jester-> ndrg: non penso che ci siano differenze significative di consumo, terrai a portata di mano l'alimentatore
<ndrg> ma non sempre ho una 220 a portata
<jester-> ndrg: è priprio bastardo il tuo hw se ci sono driver affidabili sono i nvidia
<ndrg> ma il driver funziona
<ndrg> è il discorso prime che è ancora acerbo
<jester-> ndrg: non so ma una volta intallato nesuno si  è poi lamentato
<ndrg> l'ho visto funzionare: è una ficata, ma bisogna farlo funzionare. È il mio hw che è un generatore di imprecazioni
<ndrg> cmq ora provo grazie. Se funziona vi farò sapere
<lol> salve ho un problema dopo avere installato ubuntu in virtual box il sistema è lento
<jester-> lol: caratteristiche pc e ram?
<lol> i7 8gb di ram
<lol> notebook
<jester-> lol: quanta ram hai dato alla vm
<lol> 2gb
<jester-> portala a 4
<krabador> lol, ancora con 'sta vm
<jester-> e installa addons e gli altri cazzilli
<krabador> lol, dopo le ore di conversazione di ieri ?
<jester-> lol:  le exstension
<lol> krabador devo ancora provare il sistema
<jester-> lol: exstensin e addons intallati?
<lol> sto installando i guest add
<krabador> lol, come da conversazione di ieri sera, non si puo' paragonare la vm ad un'installazione reale. Con virtualbox puoi installare le additions, che ti consentono di avere un dialogo migliorato con l'hardware del sistema host
<jester-> lol se lo devi provare come fai a dire che è lento
<krabador> ma oltre quello non puoi fare altro
<jester-> provare vmware player
<lol> ho provato il sistema pero un oretta
<krabador> se non configurare per bene l'hardware della macchina virtuale
<lol> però era troppo lento
<jester-> lol: exstensin e addons intallati?
<lol> extension sarebbero?
<jester-> vai sul sito oracle li scarichi e li fai a aprire a vbox
<krabador> lol, e , con tutto il rispetto, qui si fa assistenza a sistemi reali, non virtuali
<jester-> poi  installi le addons
<jester-> se tutto  è aposto tuto funza bene,
<jester-> se rimane lento la colpa non è del sistema ma del tuo pc
<lol> in che senso del mio pc?
<lol> come si cambia la risoluzione in ubuntu?
<jester-> lol: nel senso che avra qualcosa di non linux tatnto digeribile o la piastra è i bus lenti
<elw0od> lol: hai un hp?
<lol> si
<jester-> lol: se hai installato le addictions e le exstension è automatica
<elw0od> lol: anche io...al bios c'è un parametro per la virtualizzazione che è disabilitato di default
<jester-> lol: hai per caso doppia scheda nel p?
<krabador> lol, entra in bios, e cerca a riguardo di vt
<lol> ok torno e vi faccio sapere
<elw0od> lol: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Desktop-Hardware/Enable-hardware-virtualization-in-BIOS/td-p/1152355
<elw0od> non mi ha dato tempo
<jester-> eh mica leggono
<krabador> elw0od, il 90% di quanto detto adesso, gli è stato anche detto ieri
<elw0od> krabador: però non mollano in quanto a tenacia
<jester-> se va lento hai messo i cazzilli che cazzo centra il sistema
<krabador> elw0od, non è lodevole, se è tenacia per una strada inutile
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-18
<akis24> giorno
<Babbanello> salve
<Babbanello> mi servirebbe qualche "dritta" da qualcuno più esperto
<akis24> Babbanello:  esponi il problema
<Babbanello> Allora:
<Babbanello> sto scaricando adesso ubuntu da questo sito e lo vorrei affiancare a windows senza sostituirlo almeno per il momento
<Babbanello> premetto che è la prima volta che utilizzerò un OS diverso da windows
<Babbanello> volevo sapere se con 2gb di ram ddr3 a 1333mhz posso installare la versione a 64 bit o mi conviene quella a 32 visto che sui requisiti per la 64 bit consigliano 3+ gb di ram
<akis24> Babbanello: puoi provare al limite gira un po' piu' lenta  comunque ti suggerisco prima di provare senza installare usando in avvio l'opzione " prova senza installare " cosi ti accerti che funzioni un po' tutto e dopo installi
<Babbanello> ah ok...bene
<akis24> Babbanello: ovviamente sia da dvd che da usb gira piu' lenta rispetto a una installata
<Babbanello> ma credi che gira comunque meglio rispetto a windows?
<akis24> Babbanello:  considera che se hai window8 installato dovrai usare una 64 bit
<Babbanello> no ho il 7
<Babbanello> 7 64bit
<akis24> Babbanello: ci sono anche derivate piu' leggere  xubuntu e lubuntu
<akis24> Babbanello: comunque se hai un sistema uefi dovrai usare una 64 bit
<Babbanello> ancora mi sfuggono le differenze tra le varie distro
<akis24> !uefi | Babbanello
<ubot-it> Babbanello: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Babbanello> no ho bios ahahaha
<Babbanello> la mia scheda madre è arcaica
<akis24> Babbanello: puoi leggere un po' sul wiki per capire  comunque
<akis24> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Babbanello> ma per installare xubuntu ad esempio devoprima installare ubuntu oppure direttamente xubuntu?
<akis24> Babbanello: scarichi xubuntu direttamente
<Babbanello> perdo qualche funzione?
<Babbanello> rispetto ad ubuntu o comunque cosa perderei?
<akis24> Babbanello: le funzioni sono sempre quelle cambia il desktop ..diciamo la parte grafica
<Babbanello> ah ok...non mi interessa molto la parte grafica
<Babbanello> ho scelto kubuntu 64 bit
<Babbanello> ho sbagliato<'
<Babbanello> ?
<akis24> Babbanello:  cominci ora quindi.. a provare non è male  poi se leggi meglio ancora saprai prima cosa trovi
<akis24> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/kubuntu
<pierfi89> salve ragazzi, ho un problema a far partire ubuntu da usb sul mio pc.... quando riavvio e inserisco come boot primario la chiavetta non riesce a partire. Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<pierfi89> salve ragazzi ho un problema nel'avvio di ubunto da usb sul mio pc
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tatankayotanka> buongiorno
<Babbanello> scusate
<Babbanello> ma se devo installare ubuntu ma non ho il dvd per scriverci l'ISO dentro
<jester1-> !usb | Babbanello
<ubot-it> Babbanello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Babbanello> posso farlo da un programma che mi simula l'entrata cd/dvd tipo daemon?
<cristian_c> Babbanello, se hai un pendrive usb a disposizione , puoi usare quella
<jester1-> !usbwin | Babbanello
<ubot-it> Babbanello: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Babbanello> signori lasciatemi dire che ubot è fantastico ahahaha
<Babbanello> meglio di siri
<cristian_c> ?
<Babbanello> voi da quanto usate linux?
<cristian_c> !chat | Babbanello
<ubot-it> Babbanello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Babbanello> ah scusate l'ot
<Babbanello> quanti gb mi consigliate di dedicare ad ubuntu? p.s. ho un hdd da 1tb e un ssd da 126gb ma già ho installato windows sopra
<jester1-> Babbanello: dipende da quanti porni scarichi LOL
<Babbanello> 0
<tumbler> Babbanello: 15 Gib per la root e tutto il resto per /home e dati
<Babbanello> sto chiedendo un consiglio approssimativo è ovvio che non cè una quota universale ma sicuramente uno spazio minimo consigliabile
<Babbanello> quindi anche una 200ina di gb andranno più che bene e mi consigliate di installarlo sull'hdd o sull'ssd?
<tumbler> hdd
<jester1-> Babbanello: ssd  è parecchio piu veloce
<Babbanello> informazioni contrastanti ahahah
<Babbanello> io lo metterei sull'ssd però non vorrei che lo appesantisco troppo cioè dovrei mettere il sistema operativo su ssd ma l'archiviazione dati su una partizione hdd
<Babbanello> in breve dovrei partizionare sia ssd che hdd
<jester1-> Babbanello: si ma scrive prevalentemente nella home il sistema
<jester1-> metti tutto su hd e pace
<Antonio___> ciao
<Antonio___> se quando stacco il cavo di alimentazione del portale questo si spegne, vuol dire che la batteria è rotta?
<Antonio___> volevo dire portatile
<cristian_c> Antonio___, hai già postato la domanda nell'altro canale
<Antonio___> si
<Antonio___> chido
<Antonio___> chiudo
<Antonio___> qui allora
<luca> hi guys. There is anyone?
<jester1-> !english | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tumbler> luca, you can speak Italin here
<tumbler> *Italian
<ale83> ciao
<lucas_1> ciao, c'è qualcuno?
<flo__> ciao a tutti,mi sono sparite le applicazioni d'avvio, il problema ora è dove vado a recuperare i file nel cestino? forse è una domanda stupida ma non ci salto fuori, grazie per l'aiuto
<mrmorning> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu. Ho installato lubuntu 14 su Acer Aspire One ZA3, ma quando accendo il PC mi dice che c'è un'incompatibilità con il bios. Apre comunque il sistema e posso usare alcuni programmi, ma c'è un rallentamento generale e non riesco a connettermi al WiFi. Chi può indicarmi una guida o aiutarmi a scegliere il miglior
<mrmorning>  sistema operativo compatibile con il BIOS?
<akis24> sera
<smlb> salve, avrei bisogno di un moderatore
<akis24> !chat | smlb
<ubot-it> smlb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smlb> akis24: grazie
<ollyM> salve
<ollyM> posso chiedere una cosa=ì?
<akis24> !chiedi | ollyM
<ubot-it> ollyM: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ollyM> Ho un PackardBell EasyNote ts è ho appena aggiornato ubuntu alla 14.04 e ho installato i driver NVidia, solo che ora all'avvio si blocca alla schermata prima del log.cosa dovrei fare?(è installato in dual boot con windows)
<lasa81> ciao a tutti raga...quesito... Ho un netbook con ubuntu 14.04 collegato in wifi alla stessa rete dov'è presente anche un lettore bluray compatibile dlna... siccome già utilizzo lo smartphone per ascoltare musica e sfruttare dlna da mandare al lettore bluray (che è connesso all'impianto dolby) volevo sapere...posso connettere il netbook con ubuntu t
<lasa81> ramite dlna come faccio con lo smartphone?
<ollyM> qualcuno sa rispondere??
<akis24> ollyM: aspetta magari qualcuno legge e ti aiuta
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> ollyM, come hai installato questi driver?
<cristian_c> lasa81, credo che il supporto dlna ci sia in ubuntu
<cristian_c> lasa81, bisogna vedere come lo sfrutti normalmente sull'os
<cristian_c> !dlna
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dlna'
<ollyM> tramite il software fornito da ubuntu (scusate è la mia prima chat)
<cristian_c> Devidino, ciao
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ollyM
<ubot-it> ollyM: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> ollyM: installato il driver " raccomandato " o altro ?
<lasa81> cristian_c:  in poche parole vorrei far partire (su ubuntu) una radio web qualsiasi e far uscire l'audio direttamente tramite dlna al lettore bluray...e di conseguenza al dolby...
<cristian_c> ollyM, comunque, apri un terminale
<lasa81> è più difficile a dirsi che a farsi credo.. :)
<ollyM> allora...ho una GeForce GT 540M e ho installato quello testato...
<cristian_c> lasa81, ho capito, però stavo chiedendo se già usi dlna su ubuntu
<lasa81> cristian_c: .. eh no..non l'ho mai usato..
<lasa81> su ubuntu mai...
<akis24>  lasa81 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<cristian_c> lasa81, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna
<cristian_c> akis24, lol
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> scusa, forse serviio è meglio :)
<ollyM> cristian_c: non mi carica niente non riesco ad aprire il terminale. posso solo andare in recovery ma non mi permette di disinstallarli
<lasa81> akis24:  grazie... ma... non capisco se il client nel mio caso sia il pc...o sia il lettore bluray...mi sto perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua credo..
<cristian_c> ollyM, non ti permette, in che senso?
<cristian_c> lasa81, beh, no
<cristian_c> lasa81, tu sei il server se la musica proviene dal pc
<cristian_c> sei il client se usufruisci sul pc della musica suddetta
<ollyM> cristian_c: allora all'avvio mi fa scegliere tra Ubuntu, recovery e funzionalità avanzate di ubuntu e windows...se seleziono ubuntu ora si avvia e rimane bloccato alla pagina poco prima del log (-> quella con ubuntu e pallini arancio ) facendo anche il suono...
<AntonioC> buno pomeriggio
<AntonioC> ho una domanda
<AntonioC> ho un portatile Compaq NX5000 vorrei installare ubuntu, qualeversione mi consigliate?^
<cristian_c> AntonioC, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> AntonioC, in ogni caso puoi provare direttamente in live e vedere come va
<AntonioC> ok grazie faccio nuna prova
<cristian_c> lasa81, hai risolto?
<lasa81> eccomi...ero sul netbook...
<lasa81> allora...serviio l'ho appena installato...ora devo vedere come funziona... cmq dal pannello di controllo di esso mi rileva il lettore bluray..quindi è già qualcosa... :)
<cristian_c> lasa81, bene
<lasa81> cristian_c: ehm...mica tanto...installato è installato...ma... non capisco come funziona....:-/
<cristian_c> lasa81, hai letto la guida?
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ho visto
<lasa81> quella di wiki si cristian_c
<lasa81> infatti installato è installato...
<lasa81> ora dovrei solo capire come fare a fare il transcoding da cose tipo rhythmbox... oppure come dicevo prima..direttamente da webradio..
<lasa81> poi ripeto..dallo stato del pannello di controllo vedo il bluray...però nn so come fare...
<cristian_c> lasa81, idea
<cristian_c> lasa81, hai guardato in ulteriori risorse?
<cristian_c> lasa81, c'è il link al sito ufficiale serviio
<lasa81> uhm...spe
<cristian_c> e da lì raggiungi il link support
<Tux85> sera a tutti!
<Tux85> domanda: esistono temi per lubuntu?
<babbanello> salve
<babbanello> sono tornato
<babbanello> ho un problema gravissimo
<jester-> ciumbia
<babbanello> ho appena installato kubunto come suggerito da uno di voi tutto apposto installazione facile
<jester-> cosa è successo
<babbanello> però adesso ho questo problema
<babbanello> praticamente con windows potevo aumentare la risoluzione dello schermo fino alla fullhd 1920x1080 se non sbaglio
<jester-> babbanello: scheda/e video?
<babbanello> però dovevo settarla a 1680x.... se volevo mantenere a schermo "tutti gli elementi" (barra start) e via dicendo
<babbanello> gt210 nvidia
<babbanello> con kubuntu invece qualsiasi risoluzione imposto perdo sempre elementi
<jester-> babbanello: no doppia scheda?
<babbanello> ?!
<babbanello> no
<babbanello> ho solo quella scheda video comprata solo x far uscire presa HDMI
<jester-> babbanello: vai in driver a aggiuntivi e abilita il testato/consigliato
<babbanello> ho installato il driver contrassegnato come consigliato tra ()
<babbanello> della scheda video ma mi apre un programma diverso da quello di windows dal qualenon posso settare niente nemmeno la risoluzione
<babbanello> anche adesso vi scrivo senza poter vedere la parte superiore nè quella inferiore del browser
<babbanello> vado "a naso"
<babbanello> ho dovuto settare tutto a max risoluzione perchè se abbasso è peggio mi zooma verso il centro dello schermo e perdo ancorapiù elementi
<babbanelli> a
<babbanello> ok risolto problema risoluzione
<babbanello> era da settare "adatta a schermo" il monitor
<babbanello> adesso ho un altro problema aiutatemi a capire questo sistema operativo
<babbanello> se riduco ad icona una pagina come faccioa ritrovarla?adesso ho utilizzato lo strumento cerca
<babbanello> ma a quanto ho capito ho vari desktop affiancati l'uno all'altro
<babbanello> ma non so muovermi tra di lor0o
<enzotib> babbanello, unity?
<zgorbyo> salve se uso il touchpad del mio notebook con ubuntu 14 04 per un po' finisco inevitabilmente per avere una paralisi del puntatore e del sistema operativo che mi costringe a resettare, con ubuntu 13 questo problema non si verificava qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<zgorbyo> scusate non è venutotutto il testo
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, ok, ma di quale notebook parli?
<cristian_c> problema anche in live?
<zgorbyo> è un asus i 7
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, modello dell'asus
<Rastart> sera.
<gabriele> Scusatemi, è da oggi che le pagine web non mi si aprono correttamente: digito il link, premo enter, la pagina comincia a caricarsi ma non viene visualizzata, se effettuo un "refresh" allora si apre...che può essere?
<zgorbyo>    asus a551l
<Rastart> Avrei problemino: connessione tutto ok,riesco ad andare su internet e tutto. ma quando provo a fare aggiornamenti,installare programmi da repository o avanzamento di versione, è tutto rotto.
<Rastart> e mi dice di controllare la connessione : grrr
<Rastart> sto ubunto c'ha qualche rotella fuori del posto giusto.
<Rastart> qualche liutaio in chat?
<JumX> prova da terminale a fare un ping su www.google.it
<krabador> Rastart, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update, premi invio
<gabriele> JumX: è normale che ci metta molto?
<krabador> !pastebin | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> JumX: sta scorrendo all'infinito
<krabador> andava messi -c
<JumX> l'importante è che non perda nessun pacchetto
<krabador> -c 5
<krabador> altrimenti devi stopparlo a mano
<krabador> JumX, per favore, fa attenzione
<krabador> nel consigliare comandi
<Rastart> krabador ma io c'avevo già provato e mi dava errore anche li il maledetto.
<gabriele> JumX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585898/
<gabriele> JumX: stoppato
<Rastart> non riesco piu ad avanzare.crisi di panico.aiuto!  come torno indietro.
<krabador> Rastart, devi postare l'erore
<Rastart> ok ve ne posterò.
<krabador> Rastart, non spettacolarizzare
<krabador> e posta , senza incollare
<krabador> ma su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Rastart
<Rastart> ma si ma si.
<ubot-it> Rastart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rastart> e basta ubot ho capito..quanta pressione.
<Rastart> a dire il vero sono un pò tardo chiedo scusa per il disturbo ora lo pasto.
<Rastart> sono in attesa degli header da un pò
<Rastart> momento
<Rastart> è un maledettissimo 404 mayday aspetta capo ora pasto
<Rastart> Il tempo di autofalsificarmi le cose basilari sai la privacy momento
<krabador> Rastart, per favore, limitati a rispondere
<Rastart> risponderò.
<gabriele> JumX: che può essere?
<zgorbyo> Asus A551L per il problemacol touch
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, ok
<JumX> gabriele, ti riferisci al problema di connessione di Restart ?
<JumX> *Rastart
<gabriele> JumX: si
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, è un touchpad con i tasti soft-touch
<cristian_c> senza tasti fisici, giusto?
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, apri un terminale
<JumX> vorrei capire se con il refresh visualizza la pagina memorizzata dal browser o è effettivamente una pagina nuova aggiornata
<Rastart> mio buon vecchio amico sei li?
<Rastart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585963/
<JumX> poi verificherei anzi spegnerei il router e lo riaccenderei dopo un minuto
<cristian_c> Rastart, la 13.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> i repo sono out
<Rastart> si ma per chtulu gradirei avanzarne.
<krabador> remix_tj, ma per favore...
<krabador> remix_tj, scusa
<krabador> Rastart, puoi solo reinstallare
<Rastart> e non avanzare? che fregatura.
<Rastart> non c'è una scappatoia?
<krabador> Rastart, ti sei ricordato presto,d i controllare se la tua versione fosse scaduta
<Rastart> una via breve e semplice come quella per il lato oscuro? no eh?
<krabador> Rastart, le lts , qundi la 12.04 e la 14.04 sono supportate 5 anni
<krabador> le altre solo 9 mesi
<krabador> dopo di che si puoi' passare solo alla versione successiva
<krabador> nel tuo caso anche la 13.10 non è piu' supportata
<JumX> dai Rastart aggiornati :)
<Rastart> eh non zi può
<Rastart> non me lo fa fare il male detto
<Rastart> eh io 5 anni fa nemmeno sapevo che esisteva ubunto
<krabador> Rastart, non ti vuole male
<Rastart> possibile?
<krabador> Rastart, sei tu che ti vuoi sufficientemente male da non controllare
<krabador> come stanno le cose che hai
<Rastart> ma io sono un uomo medio mica un geko
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Rastart> va bene  che altre distro di linux mi consigliate? mi sono rotto.
<Rastart> :D
<Rastart> non posso masterizzarmi un cd per diana
<krabador> Rastart, invece puoi
<Rastart> e le chiavette usb costano
<Rastart> non senza un masterizzatore
<krabador> Rastart, fa usare il pc a qualcuno
<krabador> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Rastart, il problema non è ubuntu, in questo caso è la totale noncuranza dell'utente
<Rastart> non posso avanzare dall ubunto come ho sempre fatto?
<cristian_c> !ubunto | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<Rastart> che fate mi volete bene per 5 anni e poi vi dimenticate di me?
<Rastart> credevo l'ubunto fosse un vincolo sacro
<krabador> Rastart, 5 anni le lts, che si aggiornano comunque dall'una all'altra
<krabador> la tua, non è una di queste
<Rastart> lo so ubot,grazie ubot. licenza poetica.
<krabador> è un'intermedia
<Rastart> ubotto
<krabador> dura 9 mesi
<krabador> e scade
<krabador> prima della scadenza si puo' passare solo alla versione successiva
<Rastart> eh perchè non posso aggiornare dall'una all'altra solo perchè non mi volete piu bene?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Rastart> me lo spieghi questo..credevo che la mia versione fosse recente.
<krabador> puoi inserire questi repositories per continuare ad usarla
<krabador> Rastart, ti è stato spiegato con chiarezza
<krabador> e sei nella possibilità di rileggere
<Rastart> davvero posso?
<krabador> Rastart, la tua , è scaduta a gennaio 2014
<Rastart> oh grazie, grazie.
<Rastart> lui si che è bravo ragazzi
<Rastart> grazie krabador.
<krabador> quindi, per favore, smettila di avere l'atteggiamento
<krabador> ufficialmente definibile come troll
<Rastart> quale atteggiamento c'è gente che è nata così
<Rastart> non lo sai?
<krabador> Rastart, apri il terminale , manda sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rastart> ma devo prima inserire i repository?
<Rastart> perchè qui ci sono piu err che altro
<Rastart> inizia tutto con err..che dici serve per conteggiare le linee?
<Rastart> innovativo
<Rastart> non come l'ultima versione,sicuramente.
<Rastart> forse riesco a scaricarla,rotta ma ce la faccio
<krabador> fa le cose sane,non rotte
<Rastart> si ma io la scarico rotta e poi l'aggiusto
<Rastart> è piu divertente.
<Rastart> così posso passare piu tempo qui con voi
<Rastart> spero la cosa vi renda felici a me si
<Rastart> :)
<krabador> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> scusa
<Rastart> dice che mi stà scaricando salamander ora
<Rastart> da li non dovrebbe essere così difficile passare all'animale con la T
<krabador> Rastart, posta il pastebin
<zgorbyo> terminale aperto
<Rastart> troppe righe
<Rastart> mi sta scaricando il salamandra poi da li vedo
<krabador> Rastart, il pastebin ne tiene veramente tante
<Rastart> se aggiorno un altra volta poi alcune cose me le dovrebbe riparare no?
<krabador> Rastart, se non posti il pastebin, non ti verrà offerto supporto
<Rastart> se la mettiamo su questo piano...ok
<Rastart> però mi sta già avanzando la versione
<Rastart> c'è un modo per interromperla senza romperla<?
<albydee> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuti
<albydee> aiuto
<krabador> albydee, chiedi
<jester-> !qualcuno | albydee
<ubot-it> albydee: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rastart> non posso mica postarti il pastebin mentre è in corso l'avanzamento non faccio in tempo a copiare che il terminale mi crea altre linee.
<albydee> ho installato ubuntu sul mio air formattando del tutto l ssd
<krabador> Rastart, puoi tranquillamente , basta scorrere
<Rastart> spero non sia troppo tardi però intanto scusa se ho preso un iniziativa che non dovevo prendere.
<Rastart> è stato irresponsabile da parte mia nonchè poco ortodosso.
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, ok
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, digita: xinput list
<jester-> albydee: che è air
<cristian_c> !paste | zgorbyo , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> zgorbyo , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<albydee> ora pero vorrei creare una usb flash in modo da poter rinstallare osx e poi fare una partizione con ubuntu
<jester-> albydee: hai segato osx per ubuntu sul air?
<albydee> si :(
<albydee> che grande ca....a che ho fatto!
<albydee> cmq è un air 4,2
<albydee> quello di fine 2011
<jester-> albydee: ma che masochista, la ssd c'è un tool per farla da osx non so come si potrebbe fare a linux
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586116/
<jester-> albydee: oggi cìè aggiornamento gratis a yosemite
<krabador> albydee, metti direttamente l'ultima, è gratis
<gabriele> risolto...se a qualcuno può essere d'aiuto, è bastato installare dnsmasq
<albydee> e da osx so che si puo fare tranquillamente
<jester-> krabador: si ma come che non si è fatto la ssd
<jester-> sd
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, ⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<albydee> scusami jester non ho capito
<jester-> albydee: hai fatto il backup con time machine?
<albydee> no ..non ho un hd esterno
<Rastart> Krabador.. è impossibile copiaincollare allo stato attuale delle cose..in altre parole è impossibile per me copiaincollare il terminale mentre va cioè allo stato attuale delle cose.
<jester-> albydee: ho un macbbok e la sd di ripristino la faccio con un tools appostito
<Rastart> durante l'aggiornamento poi..bel casino.
<krabador> Rastart, allora aspetta finisca, e buon proseguimento
<jester-> albydee: non so se è possibile farla da ubuntu
<Rastart> grazie per la comprensione.
<albydee> :/
<albydee> uff
<albydee> e se avvio osx da macchina virtuale
<albydee> si puo fare ?
<jester-> albydee: al boot con il tasto alt premuto c'è ancora la partizione ripristino?
<albydee> no purtroppo no
<jester-> albydee: se hai una virtuale puoi provare e cercare il tools con google
<albydee> perche al momento dell'installazione di ubuntu ho pensato di resettare TTTTTTTTutto
<jester-> madu
<albydee> :D
<albydee> virtual box sai se funziona con osx?
<jester-> sei scappato con la bindi e mo è un casino far tornare la bellucci
<Rastart> krabador manca poco dai sono ben oltre il 70 %..ma dopo che succede verrò riavviato?
<krabador> Rastart, aspetta e vedrai
<jester-> albydee: ci sono immagini per vmware player
<Rastart> come funziona? è un sacco che non smanetto questo pc.
<Rastart> non mi piacciono le sorprese.
<Rastart> :(
<Rastart> credo sia per questo che odio il natale.
<Rastart> ma queste sono altre faccende off topic che non vi interessano
<Rastart> scusate anche se è difficile per me cerco di attenermi.
<krabador> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> e non scassare le scatole
<krabador> è l'ultimo avvertimento
<Rastart> si lo so lo so. ma è comunque per cose di supporto che sono qui.
<krabador> Rastart, e ti è stato dato
<krabador> quindi non disturbare chi a cui serve adesso
<Rastart> si sei bravissimo,davvero.
<Rastart> ;)
<jester-> Rastart: il supporto non è soddisfare le fisime tue
<albydee> sei un grande jester provo subito
<jester-> quindi adeguati o non entri piu
<albydee> non avevo pensato a vmware
<albydee> ;)
<Rastart> beh aggiornavo l'operatore di supporto ubunto sulle ultime cose.
<Rastart> ma mi sono preso la mano.
<Rastart> sta estraendo sostituti in questo momento. elaborando i triggers,cose così
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, cosa non funziona nel touchpad, precisamente?
<jester-> albydee: il tool si chiama diskmaker
<Rastart> quindi suppongo è quasi fatto e sapro se devo riavviare o no. e spero di no che devo fare il pastebin.
<albydee> grazie ragazzi a presto..scriverò se riscontro qualche altro problema
<albydee> buonaserata e grazie ancora
<gabriele> scusate c'è un modo di mettere in una sorta di blacklist 2 pacchetti riconosciuti come "orfani"?
<Rastart> ciao albydee
<Rastart> buonaserata e grazie ancora
<Rastart> torna a trovarci.
<albydee> certamente a presto
<Rastart> a presto.
<Rastart> è stato un piacere
<Rastart> ahhh..mi mancherà :'(
<jester-> gabriele: sudo apt-get autoremove
<gabriele> jester-: però io vorrei blacklistarli quei 2 pacchetti, non vorrei rimuoverli
<zgorbyo> quando lo uso anche per pochi minuti a un certo punto si blocca tutto
<jester-> gabriele: che fastidio ti danno
<gabriele> jester-: vorrei che non venissero riconosciuti più come orfani
<jester-> gabriele: se sono orfani non possono fare nulla
<jester-> gabriele: se poi serviranno a qualche app come dipendenza li rimetterà
<gabriele> jester-: non so perchè vengono riconosciuti come orfani, ma di fatto ho altri programmi che dipendono da questi impotanti
<gabriele> importanti
<zgorbyo> se vado col mouse non si blocca
<jester-> gabriele: se come vedi che sono orfani
<gabriele> jester-: percui se riuscissi a dire ad "autoremove": non toccare questi 2, sarebbe meglio
<jester-> zgorbyo: hai per caso doppia schea video?
<Rastart> li adotto io e li metto in giardino come elementi di arredo.
<TopoGigio> ciao a tt :-)
<Rastart> se non li vuole nessuno.
<jester-> gabriele: se giocassi al lotto dicendogli di beccare la cinquina giusta
<TopoGigio> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi ?
<Rastart> sei nel posto giusto.
<jester-> !qualcuno | TopoGigio
<ubot-it> TopoGigio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Rastart: alura
<Rastart> ah si jester- scusa
<TopoGigio> ho usato win per una vita
<TopoGigio> ora ho installato mint e non lo mollo piu in dualboot
<TopoGigio> bellissimo sono soddisfatto al 100%
<Rastart> mint è fico
<krabador> TopoGigio, e quindi ?
<jester-> zgorbyo:hai doppia scheda?
<TopoGigio> unico problema che vorrei formatare win
<TopoGigio> ma non so da dov einiziare
<krabador> TopoGigio, chiedi nelle risorse mint
<jester-> TopoGigio: pessima idea
<TopoGigio> si bello e funziona tuto alla grande
<Rastart> format c?
<Rastart> XD
<krabador> TopoGigio, /join #linuxmint-it
<TopoGigio> jrabador perdonami non capisco
<zgorbyo> scheda video credo di si
<Rastart> comunque se installi un sistema operativo nuovo generalmente hai anche l'opzione di fare tabula rasa e gettare il sale sull'hard disk
<krabador> TopoGigio, scrivi  /join #linuxmint-it
<TopoGigio> volevo tenerli tutti e 2
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, se hai procio i7 e nvidia, hai due gpu
<krabador> TopoGigio, quello è il canale di linuxmint in italiano
<jester-> zgorbyo: lspci e metti l'output nel pastebin
<cristian_c> una intel e una nvidia
<TopoGigio> anche se ormai son passato a mint al 99%
<krabador> TopoGigio, chiedi a loro
<jester-> TopoGigio: assistenza mint è #linuxmint-it e #linumint in inglese
<TopoGigio> krabador basta ci clicco sopra al link ?
<jester-> TopoGigio: /j  #linuxmint-it
<jester-> TopoGigio: /j  #linuxmint
<TopoGigio> in inglese no vi pregooooooo
<Rastart> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<krabador> TopoGigio,  non sempre ci sono canali in italiano
<Rastart> !linux mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux mint'
<TopoGigio> va bene provo di la
<TopoGigio> vi ringrazio tantissimo :-)
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586302/
<jester-> zgorbyo: hai doppia scheda serve il driver invidia
<Rastart> hey hey che maniere barbare volevo solo sapere se l'ubot sapeva qualcosa a proposito di cio  e in caso controario che forse era meglio se dava ascolto al mio amico krabador e si faceva un giro dove ha detto
<jester-> zgorbyo: prova un po ad andare in driver aggiuntivi e dicci cosa vedi come testato
<zgorbyo> ho in uso il driver nvidia proprietario testato che io sappia
<zgorbyo> ci riguardo
<Rastart> perchè kickarmi solo per questo sono un bravo persona
<jester-> Rastart: stai spammando e disturbi gli latri
<cristian_c> zgorbyo,
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jester-> Rastart: se continui ti banno per bene
<cristian_c> 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, sì, ne hai due
<Rastart> e scusa com'è che si bannerebbe per bene?che differenza ci sarebbe tra il bannarmi e basta?
<zgorbyo> confermo
<Rastart> *ci fosse
<zgorbyo> già visto
<krabador> Rastart, è finita la procedura di aggiornamento ?
<zgorbyo> quello testato ce l'ho già regolarmente in uso
<Rastart> continua a estrarre cose, sir krabador
<Rastart> questo terminale è una spina nel fianco
<Rastart> ma ce la faremo,vedrai.
<jester-> zgorbyo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> Rastart, bene , aspetta con calma
<Rastart> però era bello chattare come passatempo mentre aspettavo anche se a quanto pare non posso piu farlo altrimenti jester- mi banna per bene.
<Rastart> :(
<zgorbyo> fatto
<Rastart> allora se tutti sono d'accordo parlo solo quando è necessario oppure quando mi va.
<krabador> Rastart, ricordi che prima , segnalarti di entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat, per cazzeggiare , sarebbe stato l'ultimo avvertimento?
<jester-> !caht | Rastart
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'caht'
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, risultato su pastebin
<jester-> !chat | Rastart
<ubot-it> Rastart: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586338/
<jester-> zgorbyo: in teoria è a posto, usi ubuntu con la barra laterale?
<jester-> zgorbyo: hai riavviato dopo aver abilitato l'invidia?
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, con i driver open come andava?
<cristian_c> zgorbyo, e ti avevo chiesto: in live stesso problema?
<jester-> non andava
<cristian_c> ok
<xubuntu827> buonasera, avrei bisogno di installare xubuntu su un mio vecchio notebook con 96 MB di RAM, 20 GB di HDD e AMD Duron. il problema è che non supporta i dvd. come potrei fare? vi ringrazio anticipatamente
<krabador> xubuntu827, discarica
<krabador> xubuntu827, contatta l'azienda di smaltimento, hanno tutte dei piani di raccolta per i rifiuti speciali
<jester-> xubuntu827: con 96 mb di ram proprio non supporta nulla
<xubuntu827> ma neanche xubuntu? ho installato xp professional e va benissimo
<zgorbyo> ah scusa non avevo capito in live
<zgorbyo> che significa?
<jester-> forse ti va in dos con winz3
<jester-> zgorbyo: hai riavviato dopo aver abilitato l'invidia?
<zgorbyo> credo di si
<xubuntu827> non siate troppo complicati
<xubuntu827> volevo sapere e potevo usarlo ancora
<xubuntu827> se*
<zgorbyo> so che coni driver open va soloil chipset grafico intel
<jester-> xubuntu827: si con il dos e winz 3.1
<zgorbyo> mi sbaglio?
<xubuntu827> sono andato alla fiera dell'elettronica un mese fa e c'era uno stand linux che mi ha dato questo DVD con xubuntu 14.04 e mi ha detto che andava.. solo che non supporta i DVD
<Proto> Ciao a tutti, ho fatto un casino con le partizioni di un disco cercando di installare delle distribuzioni di linux. Avevo in precedenza nel pc due sistemi operativi messi in due partizioni dell'hd: windows8 e xubuntu. Volevo provare linux mint, l'ho installato al posto di Xubuntu. Mi sono però pentito e pensavo di poter reinstallare xubuntu "sovras
<Proto> crivendo" linux mint. A quanto pare questa opzione non è possibile. Mi ritrovo adesso con tre partizioni nelle quali ho LM, xubuntu e w8, è possibile ritornare alla situazione iniziale e quindi alla semplice partizione tra w8 e xubuntu?
<jester-> xubuntu827: il minimo per la piu leggera lubuntu sono 256mb di ram
<krabador> Proto, carica xubuntu in live, cancella la partizione di mint, riassegnala a xubuntu , reinstalla grub
<krabador> Proto, le partizioni le maneggi con gparted
<krabador> e grub lo ripristini seguendo la guida di ripristino
<krabador> !grub | Proto
<ubot-it> Proto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ma basta fare in manuale e farla formattare
<xubuntu827> rega ho detto Xubuntu no Lubuntu
<krabador> xubuntu827, affitta un locale, e fa la ffesta di 18 anni al portatile
<jester-> xubuntu827: peggio ancora
<jester-> xubuntu827: servono 512 per xfce
<Proto> krabador, ci provo, nel caso rientro nella chat e ti chiedo una mano
<xubuntu827> ma è possibile che con 96 mi va XP?!
<xubuntu827> e dai su!!!
<zgorbyo> scusate tornotra un po
<jester-> zgorbyo: comincia a rivviare e cambiare il mouse
<zgorbyo> ha sempre funzionato bene
<krabador> xubuntu827, 64 MB o 128 MB di memoria RAM minimi (raccomandati 256 MB) , questi sono i requisiti di xp
<Rastart> scusate ero afk ma rimedio subito non aggiungendo nulla a ciò che ho appena detto per rispetto altrui
<zgorbyo> vediamo se funziona col solo touchpad in uso
<zgorbyo> riprovofra unpo
<zgorbyo> grazie intantoper adesso
<xubuntu827> ah ecco allora capisco. ma non posso neanche installare xubuntu? allora questi della fiera sono incompetenti?
<jester-> xubuntu827: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<krabador> xubuntu827, disinformati piu' che altro
<krabador> xubuntu827, disinformàti
<jester-> xubuntu827: prova a installarla
<xubuntu827> jester, NON SUPPORTA I DVD!!!!!
<xubuntu827> che accidenti dovrei fare?
<jester-> xubuntu827: non hai il dvdroom, boot da usb vista l'età difficile che lo supporti prova con la fora del pensiero
<jester-> forza*
<xubuntu827> no, non supprota neanche quello
<krabador> xubuntu827, già il fatto che non supporti i dvd e te ne hanno dato uno in quel momento
<jester-> xubuntu827: vedi un po te cosa fare
<krabador> avrebbe dovuto farti ragionare in una certa direzione
<jester-> se conoci un arciprete bravo fallo benedire
<krabador> matematicamente un notebook di quell'età non supporta il boot usb
<jester-> poi passa alla macumba
<xubuntu827> neanche, per dire, con il network boot? installarlo da Windows?
<xubuntu827> jester per favore non è il caso di scherzare
<jester-> serve il boot strap da cd
<xubuntu827> sarebbe? almeno i cd li supporta
<jester-> xubuntu827: lubuntu sta un cd
<jester-> è la piu leggera
<xubuntu827> ma sevono 256 mb diram...
<jester-> xubuntu827: quindi che vorresti che di dicessimo?
<krabador> xubuntu827, roba di quell'età si trova gratis ai negozi, prima che smaltiscano, e nelle stesse aziende per lo smaltimento , prima che lo fanno. aspettano un minimo, per gli appassionati di antiquariato, poi smaltiscono
<xubuntu827> se potrei in qualche modo installare xubuntu!
<xubuntu827> ah...
<jester-> xubuntu827: servono 512 per xubuntu
<jester-> sono un po di piu di 256
<jester-> circa il doppio
<xubuntu827> lo apisco. se installo lubuntu mi va in palla?
<Proto> kabrador, sono sulla live di xubuntu. Su gparted non riesco a formattare la partizione di mint, posso inviarti uno screenshot di gparted?
<krabador> Proto, manda
<jester-> xubuntu827: se gliela chiedi te la da?
<xubuntu827> a chi?
<Proto> krabador, http://oi59.tinypic.com/15gcsx4.jpg considera che sda4 dovrebbe essere mint
<jester-> alla pescivendola per l'orata
<xubuntu827> la descrizione di xubuntu è "ideale per pc datati" ma non mi sembra corretta...
<xubuntu827> almeno siate gentili consigliatemi un browser compatibile con xp
<xubuntu827> che usi poca ram
<krabador> xubuntu827, senza cd / dvd o usb puoi provare ad installare qualcosa tramite rete, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/
<jester-> Proto: la devi smontare
<jester-> sda4 + estesa
<jester-> contiene partizioni logicche
<xubuntu827> oh un anima pia, kabrador quale derivata mi consigli che almeno per navigare su fb e cavolate varie vada senza esplodere?
<krabador> xubuntu827, con 96mb neanche su xp puoi andare su facebook
<jester-> Proto: hai una ext4 sda6 da 9.73 cioè dimensioni da barby
<xubuntu827> lo so, ci ho provato e BSOD immediato
<jester-> una fat 32 da 84
<krabador> Proto, nell'immagine che hai postato, puoi avere solo win, ed una distro linux
<jester-> si ma su partizione della bambola
<krabador> Proto, come fai ad avere xubuntu mint e win ?
<jester-> le ntfs sembrano sminchiate
<xubuntu827> vi chiedo un ultima cosa.... ma per voi è normale avere 96 MB di ram su un notebook "designed for windows xp" o no? me l'ha dato un mio caro amico e originariamente c'era su WinXP professional Server 2008 in cirillico...+
<Proto> krabador, come posso formattare la partizione della distro linux? P.s. Avevo lanciato xubuntu live e diceva di averlo installato, ecco perché dicevo di avere tre partizioni con due distro.
<jester-> xubuntu827: ai tempi era normale
<xubuntu827> ah... quindi nessuno lo ha mai aperto e si è fregato un banco, per dire?
<krabador> probabile anche l'abbiano fatto
<xubuntu827> ecco. mi sembrava. va beh non vi stresso oltre. vola dritto in cantina. grazie per la disponibilità
<krabador> xubuntu827, puoi provare con puppy linux
<soffocatore> prova da linea di comando
<krabador> Proto, allora, smonta /dev/sda4 , con il tasto destro
<krabador> puoi eliminare /dev/sda6 e /dev/sda7
<Proto> l'unica possibilità che mi da è "manage flags"
<krabador> Proto, allora, col tasto destro vedi se sda6 e sda7 sono smontabili
<Proto> sono eliminabili, li ho eliminati
<Proto> krabador, scusami però mi stanno chiamando per la cena, cerco di sbrigarmi il più presto possibile, scusa per l'incoveniente
<krabador> Proto, crei 2 partizioni ext4 , una di 20gb che userai come root  , l'altra dello spazio rimanente che userai come home, e puoi far partire l'installazione
<Rastart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586421/ si ma..cosa vuoldire?
<Rastart> sto installando un avanzamento rotto secondo voi?
<Rastart> me lo dice spesso
<Rastart> This likely means that your installation is broken.
<krabador> non è rotto l'avanzamento, è rotto il sistema di partenza
<krabador> Rastart, non hai voluto postare il pastebin del comando mandato per far iniziare l'avanzamento
<akis24> sera
<soffocatore> sera :D
<babbanello> cè qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | babbanello
<ubot-it> babbanello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> !qualcuno | babbanello
<babbanello> sto lottando contro kubuntu con tutte le mie forze ma vince sempre lui
<Proto> krabador, il fatto è che ho ancora sda4 dove dovrei avere mint
<babbanello> allora non riesco ad installare ne debian
<krabador> Proto, con l'eliminazione di sda6 e sda7
<krabador> Proto, non hai piu' nulla
<jester-> Proto: avevi salvato i cambiamenti?
<krabador> Proto, al loro posto come ti ho detto prima fa 2 partizioni, una da 20gb ext4, e l'altra con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<jester-> sda4 non è un partizione
<krabador> Proto, poi puoi fare tranquillamente partire l'installazione di xubuntu
<babbanello> come installo debian se ho già l'immaigne ISO ma anche se la metto su usb non me la fa installare
<babbanello> ?
<gasteropode> Ubuntu su imac 27", si può fare?
<jester-> babbanello: cosa centra kde con debian
<babbanello> kde?
<gasteropode> mi dicono che Blender usato su sistema Linux viaggia molto bene
<jester-> gasteropode: su un imaaaac?
<jester-> !macbook | gasteropode
<ubot-it> gasteropode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<gasteropode> Si, OSX Maveriks
<gasteropode> vado a vedere
<jester-> gasteropode: e ci metti la bindi al posto della bellucci?
<babbanello> allora spiegatemi perchè io ho letto che debian è fondamentale per linux
<gasteropode> niente imac?
<jester-> babbanello: per debian devi andare u #debian-it
<gasteropode> solo macbook?
<babbanello> ho già scaricato la iso
<babbanello> ma poi non me la fa installare nonmi apre il .exe ne me la fa installare da device esterno (usb)
<jester-> babbanello: non sappiamo circa debian
<soffocatore> ^^
<soffocatore> ^^^^
<babbanello> allora ditemi come posso installare dei programmi su kubuntu
<babbanello> perchè giuro che non ci riesco
<babbanello> è tutto così dannatamente complicato ahahahah
<Proto> krabador, http://oi61.tinypic.com/63up6q.jpg così va bene?
<babbanello> nemmeno synaptic riesco ad installare
<jester-> babbanello: da moun gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> babbanello: o da terminale
<babbanello> da terminale cosa faccio?
<jester-> babbanello: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<babbanello> mi chiede una password
<babbanello> gliela do e mi daun errore
<jester-> babbanello: digita quella dell'utent che non vedrai scrivere e dai enter
<krabador> Proto, quando crei la partizione , assicurati che lo spazio precedente, sia 0
<krabador> Proto, come spazio totale, della partizone da 20gb , metti 20480
<Proto> krabador, http://oi57.tinypic.com/20fau8m.jpg così va bene?
<krabador> Proto, "free space preceding" metti 0
<Proto> krabador, non mi fa inserire 0, il minimo è 1
<krabador> Proto, ok, allora accetta
<krabador> Proto, crea un'altra partizione utilizzando tutto l'altro spazio rimanente
<Proto> krabador, http://oi61.tinypic.com/2w6wak8.jpg mi spunta questo, in free space preceding non posso inserire ugualmente 0
<krabador> Proto, xubuntu che versione è?
<Proto> 14.04
<krabador> Proto, possono essere adiacenti
<krabador> Proto, fammi vedere l'errore
<Proto> krabador, non c'è nessun errore, semplicemente non mi consente di mettere 0, qualsiasi valore va bene ma non zero, non posso diminuire il valore neanche con la freccetta se è 1
<krabador> Proto, annulla, clicca col tasto destro su /dev/sda4 e fa uno screenhot della finestra
<Proto> la situazione in cui mi trovo adesso è questa http://oi60.tinypic.com/67qnp4.jpg cliccando con il tasto destro su sda4 mi da disponibile solo l'opzione "manage flags"
<krabador> Proto, tasto destro sulla swap
<krabador> e disabilitala
<Proto> fatto
<krabador> Proto, cancella la partizione fatta, ricreala
<Proto> stesso problema in free space preceding, se cancello lo swap che succede?
<krabador> lo swap tienilo
<krabador> Proto, anche la partizione successiva alla 20gb ?
<krabador> mi assento un attimo
<Proto> krabador, no, quella risulta la parte rimanente dello spazio non allocato
<Proto> krabador, se clicco su sda4 mi da l'opzione resize/move
<Proto> krabador, dove se "free space preceding" può essere impostata come 0
<Rastart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586850/
<Rastart> 2 domande:
<Rastart> -1: cazzo è
<Rastart> -2: che faccio?
<Rastart> perdonatemi non mi sono presentato. sto eseguendo l'avanzamento di versione di tutto l'ambaradan e probabilmente il suddetto sarà un avanzamento rotto. Come rispondo alle accuse?
<krabador> digli di si
<krabador> e riavvia
<Rastart> dici che comunque mi conviene farlo nonostante tutti gli errori?
<krabador> Rastart, eri nella posizione di reinstallare una versione aggiornata
<krabador> hai voluto fare l'aggiornamento
<krabador> Rastart, adesso è già avvenuto
<Rastart> posso ancora oppormi a me stesso
<Rastart> non ho ancora detto di si
<krabador> ti sta chiedendo solo di cancellare 31 pacchetti obsoleti
<Rastart> ora chiedo il tuo aiuto in ginocchio
<Rastart> e anzi striscio.
<krabador> che non c'entra nulla con l'intera procedura di aggiornamento già avvenuta
<krabador> Rastart, molla con 'sto atteggiamento
<Rastart> ah ecco. grazie per la delucidazione,genio.
<krabador> l'aggiornamento è avvenuto
<Rastart> :D
<Rastart> ok scusate
<Rastart> ma volevo realmente appellare costui a genio. mi sono reso conto dopo che avrebbe potuto suonare offensivo. volevo innanzitutto precisare che ho profondo rispetto e stima per lui, per il suo lavoro,per voi e per il vostro lavoro.
<Proto> krabador, scusa se rompo, pensavo: se elimino lo swap poi ho la possibilità di liberare definitivamente la partizione per potervi installare xubuntu?
<Rastart> era uno dei rari casi in cui non ero ironico e mi avete frainteso
<Rastart> volevo realmente dire genio come ho detto
<Rastart> se questo vi sembra un motivo per kickarmi beh..la mia parola contro la vostra.
<Rastart> mi arrendo.
<Rastart> mi costituisco
<Rastart> ok quindi proseguo
<krabador> Proto, la swap serve
<qwe> ciao a tutti
<Proto> krabador, capisco, che fare allora?
<krabador> Proto, elimina la swap, crea 2 partizioni , una da 20480 , l'altra con tutto lo spazio rimanente
<krabador> Proto, ridimensiona la seconda, poi, di 4096
<krabador> Proto, crei la swap in quei 4096
<qwe> ho un problema quando installo ubuntu da penna usb. Mi compare la scritta "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<qwe> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> qwe, di quale ubuntu , e come è stata creata la usb
<qwe> la versione è 10.04
<qwe> e l'ho creata con Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.6.exe
<Proto> krabador, ho questa situazione adesso http://oi57.tinypic.com/34ytlhy.jpg
<krabador> qwe, 10.04 non pui' supportata
<qwe> krabador, scusami non ti capisco...cosa intendi con "non pui' supportata" ??
<krabador> Proto, la 10.04 non è piu' supportata
<qwe> krabador, sapresti per caso come potrei risolvere? grazie
<krabador> qwe, scaricando una versione supportata
<krabador> 14.04.1
<krabador> dalle risorse ufficiali ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata
<krabador> e rifacendo la pendrive
<qwe> ok....grazie
<krabador> Proto, elimina tutte le partizioni dentro sda4
<krabador> Proto, crea, una partizione da 20480, poi, una partizione con TUTTO lo spazio rimanente
<krabador> la ridimensioni, di 4096
<krabador> e ci crei la swap
<krabador> gli togli 4096, non che deve diventare 4096
<h_boyz> Buonasera,non riesco a scrivere su una microsd inserita con adattatore.Ubu 14.04, se provo a cambiare i permessi in mod grafica mi dice che l'utente specificato  (io) non esiste.
<h_boyz> Sottolineo che è un pò di giorni che appare un errore di sistema all'avvio,ma non so di cosa si tratti.
<krabador> h_boyz, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> poi fa un pastebin del contenuto
<Proto> krabador, così va bene?
<Proto> http://oi61.tinypic.com/2lcljpd.jpg
<krabador> Proto, bene
<krabador> Proto, clicca sulla v verde
<krabador> i modo dal fargli eseguire le modifiche
<Proto> krabador, fatto
<krabador> Proto, adesso puoi iniziare l'installazione
<krabador> direttamente qui da live
<Proto> non mi ritroverò mint?
<krabador> no
<krabador> Proto, inizia l'installazione, spunta per gli aggiornamenti e i software di terze parti
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> non cifrare la home
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<h_boyz> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587034/
<h_boyz> krabador, ho già dei file all'interno della sd ma non mi fa aggiungere altro
<krabador> h_boyz, da terminale, sudo gparted, e fa screenshot della sdcard
<h_boyz> krabador, fatto, ma come ti invio il file immagine?
<krabador> !image | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> scusami, caricala qui.
<h_boyz> krabador, ah! ok
<h_boyz> krabador, qui?
<krabador> si, la carichi, nel sito, e metti il link qui
<Proto> krabador, dopo aver cliccato su altro?
<krabador> Proto, allora, praticamente selezioni con la partizione da 20gb , e clicca su modify
<krabador> selezioni "usa come " "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> "punto di mount " " / "
<krabador> poi selezioni l'altra , fai sempre file system ext4 con journaling, ma come punto di mount gli metti /home
<krabador> Proto, e ti assicuri che il bootloader si installi nell'hd e non in una partizone , ovvero in /dev/sda
<Proto> krabador, il bootloader sarebbe?
<krabador> Proto, hai l'opzione nella schermata di configurazione delle partizioni
<krabador> controlla solo quella
<krabador> manda screen quando hai finito
<h_boyz> krabador, scusa ma imageshack non mi funzionava...http://i.imgur.com/mkrp7Ot.png?1
<h_boyz> krabador, http://i.imgur.com/mkrp7Ot.png?1
<Proto> krabador, mi dice che posso installare xubuntu al fianco di w8, posso scegliere quella opzione o vado con "altro"?
<krabador> Proto, devi andare con "altro"
<krabador> hai la home separata da far montare
<Proto> Ok krabador, scusa per le tante domande ma anche se ho utilizzato ubuntu per un bel po' di tempo sono ancora un novizio
<krabador> h_boyz, da terminale va in una cartella in cui ci sono files che vorresti copiarci dentro
<krabador> h_boyz, poi cp file /media/h_boyz/SD_FILE
<krabador> h_boyz, dove file è il nome del file
<Proto> krabador, http://oi57.tinypic.com/2zh1c9l.jpg
<krabador> Proto, ok, seleziona /dev/sda5 , clicca su change
<krabador> e fa quanto detto prima
<krabador> stessa cosa poi dopo , con sda6
<h_boyz> krabador, cp: directory "DCIM" omessa
<krabador> h_boyz, va a vedere nella sd , se è avvenuta la copia
<Proto> krabador, http://oi60.tinypic.com/2i8xedg.jpg ok?
<h_boyz> krabador, purtroppo no
<krabador> h_boyz, questa sd è di una fotocamera?
<krabador> h_boyz, puoi fare il pastebin, del comando di copiatura?
<Proto> krabador, è giusta la disposizione delle partizioni?
<h_boyz> krabador, ho provato ma mi dice che stò tentando di inviare un documento vuoto faccio così http://i.imgur.com/btgsePw.png?1
<krabador> Proto, a che punto sei ?
<Proto> krabador, http://oi60.tinypic.com/2i8xedg.jpg
<h_boyz> krabador, poi se mi puoi spiegare come fare pastebinit in questi casi mi farebbe comodo in futuro
<akis24> !paste | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> h_boyz, per le cartelle devi usare cp -r
<krabador> h_boyz, il comando che ti ho dato era relativo ad un file
<krabador> Proto, bene, puoi anche mettere la spunta sulla casella "formatta" a fianco a sda5 e sda5
<h_boyz> akis24, non ho capito!
<krabador> sda5 e sda6
<h_boyz> krabador, sto eseguendo
<krabador> Proto, poi puoi andare avanti
<Proto> krabador, ok grazie mille per la mano d'aiuto
<akis24> h_boyz: se leggi e guardi il link capirai come usare pastebin
<h_boyz> krabador, così ha funzionato, ma in mod grafica adesso dice directory in sola lettura
<krabador> h_boyz, il comando è stato dato semplicemente con i privilegi dell'utente
<krabador> h_boyz, il file manager non dovrebbe dare problemi
<h_boyz> krabador, concordo , è pe questo che stò uscendo matto,  http://i.imgur.com/juGMIjP.png?1
<krabador> h_boyz, chiudi e riapri il file manager
<krabador> premi ctrl t
<krabador> e ti apre un'altra tab
<krabador> in una vai in una cartella files, nell'altra vai in una cartella dell'sd card
<krabador> copi ed incolli qualcosa
<krabador> dalla cartella del pc, alla cartella dell'sdcard
<h_boyz> krabador, stesso errore
<h_boyz> krabador, ora devo scappare, ti ringrazio infinitamente, per ora farò da terminale, poi appena posso tornerò ad infastidirti per risolvere il problema
<h_boyz> krabador, Buonanotte e grazie ancora
<krabador> h_boyz, di niente
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-19
<wale> salve c'è nessuno?
<ExPBoy> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<wale> ho un problema con adobe flash
<wale> risulta installato ma in effetti è come se non lo fosse
<wale> ho letto che in ubuntu 14.04 c'è un modo per sistemare il problema installando pepperflashplayer ma non funziona comunque
<cybernova> wale, che browser utilizzi?
<wale> firefox
<wale> ho probato anche con midori
<wale> *provato
<cybernova> wale, pepperflashplugin è esclusivo per chromium
<wale> e ho scaricato l'applicazione di grooveshark e anche questa non funziona
<akis24> giorno
<cybernova> wale, da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cybernova> !paste | wale
<ubot-it> wale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8589193/
<wale> ecco
<ExPBoy> troppa roba
<ExPBoy> per forza non va un piffero
<wale> :(
<cybernova> wale, sudo apt-get purge gnash
<wale> ok e ora?
<cybernova> wale, riavvia firefox e vedi se funzia il flash
<wale> ok ci provo, grazie
<wale> nulla non funziona, ma il problema è che pare non riescano ad aggiornarsi perchè youtube funziona
<wale> ma i giochini di adultswim e grooveshark no
<cybernova> wale, ridai sta roba qua: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin
<cybernova> !paste | wale
<ubot-it> wale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8589238/
<wale> ehm..
<cybernova> wale, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8589245/
<cybernova> wale, sudo apt-get purge gnash-common
<cybernova> wale, tieni conto comunque, che la versione di flash player disponibile per firefox è ferma alla versione 11.2, e i giochini flash potrebbero richiedere una versione più recente, quindi il consiglio è quello di installare il browser chromium
<wale> uhm ok, allora mi convertirò a chromium...
<cybernova> wale, comunque per terminare, per quanto riguarda firefox dopo aver dato il comando di prima dai:sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<wale> ok riavvio e vedo cosa succede, casomai mi converto a chromium...grazie mille, buona giornata  :)
<cybernova> wale, di nulla ciao
<aleale98> help! non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<He4dShOt> aleale98, in che senso?
<aleale98> faccio il boot da CD...ma mi si blocca tutto dopo aver scelto l'installazione
<He4dShOt> hai provato a usare un usb?
<aleale98> si..succede lo stesso
<aleale98> cosa posso fare??
<ExPBoy> provato prima in live?
<aleale98> anche quello non funziona
<ExPBoy> allora o hai la iso guasta o hai masterizzato male oppure il tuo pc non è ubuntu digeribile
<aleale98> quindi? come risolvo??
<ExPBoy> controlla md5 della iso
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ExPBoy> masterizza a bassa velocità
<ExPBoy> e per la terza opzione eh... cambia pc :P
<aleale98> grazie
<ExPBoy> prego
<quellen> come fate ad usare una distro così bimbominchiosa come Ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> quellen, e tu come fai ad avere tanto tempo da perdere?
<cristian_c> !chat | quellen
<ubot-it> quellen: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ollyM> Salve a tutti ho un Packard Bell EasyNote TS (processore i3, NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M, 4gb di RAM) ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 in parallelo a windows su una partizione dell'hard disk...vorrei installare tutti i driver possibili per far funzionare al meglio il computer senza surriscaldarlo...cosa mi consigliate di installare?
<cristian_c> ollyM, ma i driver non sono già inclusi nel kernel? O.o
<ollyM> cristian_c, mi da installati i driver open source ma continuo a vedere uno sfarfallio del puntatore e non riesco a regolare la luminosità del display, oltre al fatto che si scalda molto il pc
<cristian_c> ollyM, beh, sembrano problemi di natura diversa
<cristian_c> ollyM, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> stessi sintomi in live?
<ollyM> cristian_c, per la luminosità si, ma per il resto era molto meno accentuata la cosa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> ollyM, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139796/cannot-adjust-brightness-on-my-packard-bell-easynote-ts11hr-127ge-laptop
<cristian_c> ollyM, aspetta, ma hai una doppia gpu, quindi?
<cristian_c> ollyM, è nuovo il pc?
<ollyM> cristian_c, ce l'ho da 2 anni sicuro ma non so se ho 2 gpu, io direi una sola...e comunque l'ultima volta che ho toccato il grub ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu di nuovo non è che devo rifarlo poi?
<cristian_c> ollyM, se hai processore intel e grafica nvidia su laptop, probabilmente ne hai due
<cristian_c> ollyM, rifare che cosa?
<cristian_c> e perché?
<cristian_c> ollyM, digita: lspci -k
<ollyM> cristian_c, reinstallare ubuntu intendo perchè l'ultima volta si bloccava al caricamento del sistem dopo avertoccato il grub...fatto il comando comunque
<cristian_c> ollyM, beh, il grub si può sempre ripristinare anche se non vedo al momento il nesso con i problemi che hai descritto
<ollyM> cristian_c, ok allora provo a risolvere, nel caso come ripristino il grub?
<cristian_c> ollyM, aspetta, ora guardo un attimo
<cristian_c> ollyM, se hai due schede, dovresti preoccuparti prima di spegnerne una
<cristian_c> o gestirle decentemente
<ollyM> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> tutte e due accese ti mangiano la batteria e aumentano la temperature
<cristian_c> ollyM, prima di tutto, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando che ho indicato
<ollyM> cristian_c, ok un secondo
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ollyM> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> ollyM, posta il link
<ollyM> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8590068/
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<cristian_c> ollyM, due gpu
<cristian_c> attive
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ollyM
<ubot-it> ollyM: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<ollyM> cristian_c, uso la guida 'vga_switcheroo' vero?
<cristian_c> ollyM, perché proprio quella?
<cristian_c> ollyM, dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> ollyM, c'è anche bumblebee
<ollyM> cristian_c, non so allora dimmi tu che faresti
<cristian_c> ollyM, dipende
<cristian_c> ollyM, quale ti serve?
<cristian_c> che uso devi fare del pc?
<ollyM> programmare e internet
<cristian_c> ollyM, quindi la grafica ti interessa poco?
<cristian_c> ollyM, beh, diciamo che vga_switcheroo potrebbe essere una buona idea
<cristian_c> ma anche bumblebee non è da buttare
<cristian_c> ti da più libertà
<ollyM> si ma non potrei impostare il tutto in automatico in modo che nel caso serva si attivi l'altra gpu?
<cristian_c> dipende anche dalla difficoltà che hai a seguire le guide
<cristian_c> ollyM, appunto, la risposta è bumblebee
<cristian_c> ollyM, da lì raggiungi la guida wiki dedicata
<soffocatore> salve
<ollyM> cristian_c, questo no? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> ollyM, sì
<cristian_c> ollyM, quale ubuntu usi?
<ollyM> 14.04, posso installare il tutto da ubuntu software center?
<cristian_c> ollyM, come vedi, dalla 13.10 in poi l'installazione si riduce a installare un pacchetto
<cristian_c> e basta
<cristian_c> ollyM, installi bumblebee.-nvidia e poi passi direttamente al paragrafo Utilizzo
<cristian_c> *bumblebee-nvidia
<cristian_c> ollyM, oltre questo pacchetto, non devi installare altro
<cristian_c> ollyM, dopo aver installato il pacchetto, meglio se riavvii il sistema, prima di utilizzare bumblebee
<stefano_261283> ciao a tutti!
<ollyM> ok, e per la luminosità?ci penso dopo?
<cristian_c> ollyM, sì, ci pensi dopo
<cristian_c> una cosa alla volta
<stefano_261283> Tempo fa avevo gia provato ad installare ubuntu
<ollyM> crisitan_c, un'altra cosa...si sono automaticamente fatti degli aggiornamenti mentre ero qui a scrivere...ci saranno problemi con il pacchetto che sto installando?
<stefano_261283> ma avevo avuto un problema con win7
<cristian_c> ollyM, hai concluso gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> che aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<stefano_261283> chi mi da una mano ad installarlo nuovamente?
<ollyM> dal centro aggiornamenti...credo di sistema e ora sono conclusi
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, scarica la .iso, masterizzala su un dvd e provala in live, prima di installare
<cristian_c> ollyM, dopo che sono conclusi puoi installare il pacchetto
<stefano_261283> cristian_c:ciao la live funziona a dovere
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, allora qual è il problema?
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: il problema è che se installo ubuntu mi da problemi win7
<cristian_c> quale problema?
<ollyM> cristian_c: ok grazie mille...in caso di problemi mi faccio risentire e grazie ancora della disponibilità e della pazienza
<cristian_c> ollyM, di niente
<stefano_261283> ad installazione ultimata se scelgo di lanciare win7 mi fa apparire una schermata per 1-2 sec e poi mi da errore
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, non so di quale schermata parli
<stefano_261283> il problema è che me la visualizzare per poco tempo e solo riavviando il tutto...
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, di quale pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, e c'è bios o uefi?
<stefano_261283> non so nenanche la differenza tra i due...
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, nel caso posta una schermata
<stefano_261283> stefano_261283: ho letto ma non ho capito bene di che si tratta...
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda precedente
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: di quale pc si tratta?  Bho!? è di mio padre dovrebbe essere un assemblato
<cristian_c> lol
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: bios o uefi? non so la differenza tra i due
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, hai il permesso di installarci ubuntu?
<stefano_261283> cristian_c:si chiaro
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> cerca di entrare nel bios o uefi che sia
<stefano_261283> si ma come faccio devo fargli una foto con cellulare
<cristian_c> sì, esatto
<stefano_261283> ok faccio il reboot...
<Sbavoz> aiuto c'è qualcuno?
<Sbavoz> c'è qualcuno?
<Sbavoz> che puo aiutarmi
<Sbavoz> ?
<Sbavoz> please
<Sbavoz> qualcuno che mi aiuti
<Sbavoz> vabbe
<Sbavoz> ei
<Sbavoz> qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sbavoz> Andrew
<Andrew91> Buon Giorno
<Sbavoz> siamo nel suipporto tecnico giusto?
<Andrew91> Si in teoria si
<Sbavoz> perchè ho appena installato ubuntu e non so ancora usarlo bene :(
<Sbavoz> ho il 14.04 ma come vado sugli spazi di lavoro?
<Rebecca92> Sbavoz, dire che problemi hai è troppo difficile?
<Sbavoz> come vado su spazi di lavoro?
<Sbavoz> nelle vecchie versioni c'èera qua?
<stefano_261283> sono di nuovo qua
<stefano_261283> ho le foto
<Sbavoz> non so come accedere agli spazi di lavoro  qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<Andrew91> A chi posso chiedere per assistenza?
<stefano_261283> ho bios  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/80JdSSQxTxaIi7nYYR1g
<stefano_261283> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9LxNc4YTlyV6C6l9Ziq1 questa è la schermata di errore
<Sbavoz> no non intendo questo
<Sbavoz> nelle vecchie versioni sulla barra preferiti c'èra spazi di lavoro ma ora non c'è piu su questa come cio accedo?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Andrew91
<ubot-it> Andrew91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cybernova> !ripeti | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cybernova> Sbavoz, il desktop è uno spazio di lavoro detto anche in inglese "workspace"
<Sbavoz> lo so e come accedo agli altri 3?
<Sbavoz> che c'èrano nella precedente versione?
<cybernova> Sbavoz, dipende se sono stati abilitati, di default mi pare di no, devi guardare nelle impostazioni
<Sbavoz> ok
<Sbavoz> grazie
<stefano_261283> sto cercando di installa re ubuntu chi mi da una mano
<stefano_261283> ???
<Sbavoz> io
<Sbavoz> come vuoi installarlo?
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: da dvd
<Sbavoz> su partizione? o cancellando l'intero disco?
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: in un secondo disco dedicato nell'altro ho win
<Sbavoz> ok
<Andrew91> Allora vorrei installare Ubuntu su un pc portatile molto datato con un Intel Celeron 930Mhz e 256Mb di RAM, volevo sapere quale derivato di Ubuntu fa al caso mio dato che Ubuntu richiede 2 Gb di RAM e almeno 1Ghz come velocità del processore.
<Sbavoz> hai gia fatto la partizine stefano?
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: ho avuto dei problemi in fase di installazione
<cybernova> Andrew91, è un miracolo se funziona lubuntu
<Sbavoz> ok
<Andrew91> Mio dio no
<Sbavoz> allora metti su specifica partizioni
<Andrew91> Era quello a cui pensavo....
<cybernova> !requisiti | Andrew91
<ubot-it> Andrew91: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: se lancio win mi si blocca il computer
<Sbavoz> mmm..
<Sbavoz> prova a disinstallare ubuntu
<Sbavoz> e tornare su win
<Sbavoz> poi ti spiego anche come installarlo
<Sbavoz> bene
<stefano_261283> questa schermata mi si visualizza per un attimo e poi schermo nero  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/j83fXzZNRWG1UChQuGlg
<Sbavoz> ok
<Sbavoz> in quel secondo metti quello sopra
<Sbavoz> cosi si accende windows
<Sbavoz> ma vedendo quello significa che non hai ubuntu
<Andrew91> Quindi quale sarebbe la soluzione per questo vecchio pc?
<stefano_261283> si il problema me lo dava tempo fa poi ho disinstallato appunto per questo problema
<Sbavoz> andrew per te non lo so :(
<Sbavoz> ok
<Sbavoz> stefano apri windows quello so
<Sbavoz> stefano apri windows quello sopra
<Andrew91> Intendo ovviamente per farlo funzionare decentemente
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: il computer è di mio padre che usa per progettare
<Sbavoz> andrew anche io sinceramente ho questo problema col computer di mia sorella
<Sbavoz> stefano apri windows
<Sbavoz> poi metti il disco
<Sbavoz> e installa da capo
<Sbavoz> vai su specifica partizioni metti primaria non logica poi ext3 con journaleng e alla fine / poi installalo
<Sbavoz> e dovrebbe andarti bene
<cristian_c> Sbavoz, come mai ext3?
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: quindi faccio l'installazione da dentro win
<Sbavoz> cristian io ho fatto così poi se c'è anche un altro modo non so :d
<Andrew91> Quindi nessuno sa come potrei sistemare questo pc?
<Sbavoz> stefano quando inserisci il cd che dice?
<Sbavoz> andrew
<cristian_c> Sbavoz, ma non è il caso di consigliare cose che non si capiscono
<cybernova> Andrew91, prova lubuntu e vedi come va
<cristian_c> Sbavoz, ext3 è anche un po' vecchio come filesystem
<cristian_c> è meglio suggerire la lettura delle guide wiki sul sito di ubuntu
<Sbavoz> ok a me me lo aveva consigliato un programmatore che conosco
<Andrew91> Allora lo provo, sta scaricando è al 74 % vi farò sapere
<cristian_c> bene, ma qui in canale è meglio andarci con i piedi di piombo con i neo-utenti
<Sbavoz> andrew tu prova ubuntu ma non credo che cambi qualcosa io è tantissimo che ciprovo con il pc di mia sorella
<Sbavoz> è identico al tuo
<Andrew91> Non dirmi così ti prego.
<Sbavoz> mi dispiace
<Sbavoz> pero potrebbe anche funzionarti
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: ancora lo devo masterizzare
<Sbavoz> basta che non lo riempi troppo
<Sbavoz> andrew
<cristian_c> Andrew91, lubuntu se va bene, altrimenti altra distro leggera
<stefano_261283> Sbavoz: posso utilizzare direttamente la iso?
<Sbavoz> si
<cristian_c> che esula dagli scopi di questo canale
<Sbavoz> no scusa
<Sbavoz> devi masterizzarla
<Sbavoz> usa nero burning rom te lo consiglio
<cybernova> !enter | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Andrew91> Altrimenti cosa? non ho capito cristian
<cristian_c> Sbavoz, direi di no
<cristian_c> al di là della qualità del software
<Sbavoz> perchè?
<cristian_c> per masterizzare dipende dalla versione di win utilizzata
<cristian_c> è scritto anche sul wiki
<cristian_c> !iso | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: quindi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, masterizzare il file .iso cme ti ha detto Sbavoz , ma leggi la pagina wiki che gli ho linkato, per piacere
<cristian_c> su come fare
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, e prima ancora, controlla l'hash della .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | stefano_261283
<ubot-it> stefano_261283: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Sbavoz> cristian_c ma è normale che ho appena ionstallato ubuntu su partizione gli ho dato 12 gb e gia senza installare nulla ne ha occupati 7?
<cristian_c> Andrew91, nel senso, il tuo pc è troppo povero di risorse per pter pensare che ci possano girare ambienti come unity, kde o xfce
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: ma se la carico come disco virtuale?
<cristian_c> Andrew91, al massimo puoi installare lubuntu, se ti va bene. Oppure aggiungi ram. Altrimenti, devi rivolgerti a distribuzioni diverse da ubuntu, meno avide di risorse hardware
<Sbavoz> io lo ho fatto ma secondo me ti conviene installarlo
<Andrew91> Ah capito
<Sbavoz> stefano
<cristian_c> Sbavoz, il sistema occupa un certo spazio minimo
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, in virtuale non saprei. Ma c'è sempre la soluzione virtualbox
<Sbavoz> vabbè io vo ciao! comunque mi sono appena installato ubuntu e ne sonop soddisfatto soprattutto per la comunita attiva e utile!
<Andrew91> cristian_c,lo so che andiamo totalmente fuori tema, mi potresti dire quale so intendi?
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: no caricare la iso su un lettore virtuale
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: e installarlo da dentro win
<cristian_c> !chat | Andrew91
<ubot-it> Andrew91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Andrew91, se ne può parlare nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, direi che non è una buona idea
<Andrew91> Ahok
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ti consiglio o: 1) di partizionare, o 2) di installarlo in macchina virtuale
<Andrew91> Grazie ciao allora!
<Andrew91> Arrivedervi
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: ho un disco dedicato non devo partizionare
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, beh, sarà il sistema stesso a partizionare il disco
<cristian_c> ma se è un altro disco, win non c'entra niente
<Andrew91> cristian come faccio a joinare sulla chat che mi hai messo?Lol
<cristian_c> Andrew91, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: credo di aver fatto un po di confusione...
<cristian_c> sulla riga dove scrivi
<Andrew91> okok
<cristian_c> Andrew91, ma già sei lì
<Andrew91> e che senso ha scusa
<Andrew91> ?
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, inizia col creare il live dvd
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, o live usb
<cristian_c> Andrew91, scrivi nell'altro canale, qua supporto strettamente a ubuntu
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: io ho un disco rigido con dentro win7 (disco C: per intenderci) poi ho un altro disco (disco Z:) dove vorrei installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, perfetto
<cristian_c> quindi non ti servono altre soluzioni
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, fai partire la live e installi sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> se il disco è vuoto
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: ora vorrei sapere se posso lanciare l'installazione da win7 caricando la iso come un disco virtuale
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: si il disco z: è vuoto
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, non so, non l'ho mai fatto e devi domandare sul canale di supporto di windows
<Andrew91> Ok cristian fin qui ci sono arrivato ma quale canale? Mi hai appena detto che devo joinare in questo stesso canale.
<cristian_c> Andrew91, in #ubuntu-it-chat, questo è #ubuntu-it, e già hai fatto il join in quel canale
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ma fossi in te eviterei di complicare le cose
<cristian_c> *l'installazione
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: è che non ho un disco vergine a disposizione e neanche dischi usb
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ok, quindi niente pendrive?
<stefano_261283> yes
<Andrew91> Ok ho capito cristian mi sono reso conto che ci sono più schede in alto. Scusami per la mia ignoranza.
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, beh, queste sono le installazioni utlizzate generalmente
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, montare una .iso è un pò più complesso
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, potresti installare tramite rete
<cristian_c> al limite
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: vorrei caricare la iso con un programma tipo poweriso e instalòlare da dentro win
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, l'unico modo per installarlo dentro windows, è wubi
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ma è fortemente sconsigliato
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: si può lanciare l'installazione con un dvd da dentro windows?
<cristian_c> in quanto causa grossi problemi di funzionamento
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, hai detto che non hai un dvd
<stefano_261283> si ma con poweriso mi creo un lettore dvd virtuale in cui carico la iso
<stefano_261283> ed è come se avessi il disco dvd...
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: in questo caso dovrei usare wubi giusto?
<Atomo> Ciao a tutti, questa chat è relativa al solo supporto tecnico?
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, sì, ma da win avresti un dvd aperto in windows e nient'altro
<cristian_c> *poweriso
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ripeto, non te lo consiglio assolutamente
<cristian_c> Atomo, sì
<cristian_c> ad ubutnu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<stefano_261283> cristian_c: se metto la iso in un altro disco rigido?
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, aspetta
<polisso> mi potete aiutare, buongiorno, ho aggiornato il sistema a ubuntu 14.04 lts e non mi funziona lo scanner della stampante samsung scx - 3400 e poi mi e scomparso l'utilita utilissima di sudividere lo schermo in 4 parti
<cristian_c> stefano_261283, ma non puoi farti prestare molto più semplicemente una penna o una sd card per l'installer?
<cristian_c> visto che la cosa ti serve giusto il momento dell'installazione
<stefano_261283> era per cultura personale...
<cristian_c> LOL
<cristian_c> polisso, prima dell'avanzamento funzionava lo scanner?
<polisso> si funzionava
<polisso> ed anche la divisione del monitor in 4 finestre che era comodissimo
<cristian_c> polisso, come hai installato i driver?
<cristian_c> se li hai installati
<polisso> quando usavo la vecchia versione il driver dello scanner li avevo scaricati tramite questa chat, mentre la divisione del monitor già era dentro l'ubuntu, ora non miricordo come si chiama l'applicazione
<cristian_c> polisso, aspetta
<cristian_c> polisso, ti saranno stati linkati, suppongo
<Sbavoz> buon giorno
<polisso> si erano tutti linkati per lo scanner, ma non li trovo piu
<cristian_c> polisso, apri un terminale
<polisso> ok
<Sbavoz> qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare la selezione delle schede di lavoro? nelle vecchie versioni gia c'èra l'opzione nella barra preferiti
<cristian_c> SCX-3400 	USB 	0x04e8/0x344f 	Good 	  	xerox_mfp (1.0-13) 	sane-xerox_mfp
<cristian_c> dal sito di sane
<Sbavoz> cosa è?
<polisso> cristian non sono per niente bravo con ubuntu, che devo fare con questi comandi che mi hai postato, scusa
<Sbavoz> qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare la selezione delle schede di lavoro? nelle vecchie versioni gia c'èra l'opzione nella barra preferiti
<cristian_c> polisso, è l'indicazione del supporto al tuo scanner
<cristian_c> sempre che sia quello
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Sbavoz
<ubot-it> Sbavoz: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<polisso> si penso di si
<polisso> e quindi che devo fare, cristian?
<cristian_c>        /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf USB scanners do not need any configuration.
<cristian_c> polisso, direi che è già supportato
<cristian_c> nativamente
<cristian_c> polisso, di solito cosa fai per lanciare una scansione su ubuntu?
<polisso> la scarico e poi da sola si mette a funzionare
<polisso> mi dice permesso negato digitando la riga di comando che mi hai postato
<cristian_c> polisso, scarichi cosa?
<cristian_c> polisso, non era una rica di comando, comunque, spiega cosa fai per far funzionare lo scanner, solitamente
<cristian_c> *riga
<polisso> ho un programma che si chiama xsane immagine e cosi lo scanner funziona, invece ora non funziona piu
<cristian_c> polisso, lancia xsane da root
<cristian_c> con lo scanner acceso e collegato
<cristian_c> sudo xsane
<polisso> si acceso e collegato
<cristian_c> polisso, ok, lancia il comando
<polisso> non è  disponibile nessun dispositivo
<polisso> il messaggio che mi compare
<cristian_c> polisso, nel terminale , digita
<cristian_c> lsusb
<cristian_c> e: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> polisso, riporta i risultati su pastebin
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8590591/
<cristian_c> polisso, scusa, ma manca lo scanner/stampante
<cristian_c> dalla lista dei dispositivi collegati
<polisso> non saprei cristian prima funzionava tutto ora e un casino, io ho solo aggiornato l'ubuntu erroneamente
<polisso> ma come stampante funziona
<polisso> anche se non riconosce neanche piu adod raider 9 e quindi per aprire un documento in pdf direttamente devo usare altri programmi ma non il adobe raider
<cristian_c> polisso, collegala e digita il comando
<cristian_c> polisso, inoltre, digita anche: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<polisso> quale comando cristian
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sudo xsane
<polisso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8590635/
<polisso> con sudo xsane mi dice sempre che non e collegato nesun dispositivo
<polisso> ora funziona
<cristian_c> polisso, una delle due
<polisso> riprovo
<cristian_c> <polisso> con sudo xsane mi dice sempre che non e collegato nesun dispositivo
<cristian_c> <polisso> ora funziona
<polisso> non mi sembra neanche vero
<cristian_c> o funziona o non funziona
<polisso> aspetta che riprovo
<cristian_c> ?
<polisso> ok funziona dal comando del terminale
<polisso> ma dall'icona del programma non funziona
<polisso> ma fa niente
<cristian_c> polisso, infatti io parlavo del terminale
<polisso> l'importante che funziona, grazie cristian
<cristian_c> ma non hai dato risposte chiare
<cristian_c> polisso, il punto è un altro
<cristian_c> polisso, servono i permessi per le scansioni
<cristian_c> polisso, la cosa migliore è aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo scanner
<polisso> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<cristian_c> polisso, sudo adduser saned scanner
<cristian_c> polisso, poi riavvia la sessione e lancia xsane dal menù o quello che è
<polisso> L'utente «saned» fa già parte del gruppo «scanner».
<cristian_c> polisso, digita: whoami
<polisso> mi dice utente
<cristian_c> polisso, hai chiamato 'utente' il tuo username?
<polisso> si
<cristian_c> polisso, sudo adduser utente scanner
<polisso> Aggiunta dell'utente «utente» al gruppo «scanner» ...
<polisso> Aggiunta dell'utente utente al gruppo scanner
<polisso> Fatto
<polisso> vuoi che ti posto la videata del terminale?
<cristian_c> polisso, riavvia la sessione
<polisso> già fatto, dalla sessione mi da errore e dal terminale digidando sudo xsane mi funziona
<cristian_c> polisso, beh, stai scrivendo da ubuntu?
<polisso> si
<cristian_c> polisso, non ti ho visto uscire dalla chat
<cristian_c> se hai riavviato la sessione, avresti dovuto disconnetterti dalla chat
<polisso> ci sono ancora
<polisso> ok esco ed entro
<polisso> rieccomi
<cristian_c> polisso, va ora?
<cristian_c> lol
<skulls91> salve ragazzi ho un problema al pc ,non riesco ad usare il tastierino numero  potete aiutarmi?
<skulls91> in piu a volte lo schermo diventa nero si blocca e poi torna normale..
<cristian_c> polisso, ?
<polisso> allora cristian ho resettato il pc, riprovato e dall'icona del programma mi da errore mentre dal terminale digidando sudo xsane funziona
<cristian_c> polisso, resettato?
<cristian_c> skulls91, hai provato con bloc num?
<skulls91> non sta sulla tastiera
<polisso> crristian per me cosi va bene anche se devo digitare il comando direttamente dal terminale.
<polisso> ora se mi puoi dire come faccio a dividere lo schermo in 4 parti
<polisso> prima c'era un programma che me lo faceva fare ma ora e scomparso e non mi ricordo neanche come si chiama
<akis24> sera
<gabriele> ciao a tutti, ho Xubuntu 14.04, quando cancello i files dal desktop si blocca il pc per un bel pò di tempo, qualcuno conosce il motivo?
<polisso> chi mi puo dire qualche programma per suddividere il desktop in 4 schermi?
<akis24> !chat | polisso
<ubot-it> polisso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SiMoN87647643287> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto devo inserire un  firmware dentro la cartella etc/sane.d/ per far riconoscere lo scanner
<SiMoN87647643287> solo che non ci riesco help me
<akis24> SiMoN87647643287: non devi inserire ma installare se hai il file
<cristian_c> polisso, in che senso hai resettato?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto che c'entra?
<akis24> SiMoN87647643287: parla pure in canale niente pvt
<SiMoN87647643287> non ho il file sto seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson/Perfection2480
<SiMoN87647643287> ma non ci capisco molto
<cristian_c> SiMoN87647643287, hai uno scanner epson perfection 2400?
<SiMoN87647643287> é uno scanner perfection 2580 photo
<cristian_c> polisso, ?
<cristian_c> SiMoN87647643287, la guida parla di un altro modello
<SiMoN87647643287> e ma ho seguito la seguente guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<SiMoN87647643287> e poi in basso c'è il link alla guida dello scanner che ho
<SiMoN87647643287> sotto guide specifiche
<cristian_c> SiMoN87647643287, ok
<cristian_c> SiMoN87647643287, non ti basta digitare il comando per copiare il firmware?
<SiMoN87647643287> se lo sapessi si sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<SiMoN87647643287> cioe piu che altro mi dice che devo copiare il file
<SiMoN87647643287> nella cartella e non riesco perchè non ho i permessi
<cristian_c> SiMoN87647643287, apri un terminale e digita il comando indicato nella guida
<SiMoN87647643287> e quale é???
<Devidino> SiMoN87647643287,  cristian c e` uscito, vediamo seposso aiutarti un attmo che leggo sopra di cosa si stava occupando
<akis24> SiMoN87647643287: il comando è questo  sudo cp ~/esfw41.bin /etc/sane.d/
<Devidino> akis24,  :P Grazie
<akis24> :)
<Devidino> akis24,  mi hai risparmiato la lettura dei log
<akis24> Devidino: e quando si puo' con piacere
<SiMoN87647643287> ti ringrazio
<ollyM> salve...ho seguito la guida bumblebee dell'hardware per gestire le due gpu che ho sul mio pc (Nvidia geforce 540M e una integrata) ma continuo ad avere un elevato surriscaldamento
<ollyM> qualcuno ha qualche consiglio su come fare?
<cristian_c> ollyM, digita: lspci -k
<ollyM> cristian_c: sono quello di oggi
<akis24> ollyM:  ma non avevi chiesto anche a jester ?
<ollyM> akis24: no
<ollyM> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8591220/
<Devidino> ollyM,  guarda io ho un Lenovo Thinkpad T430 e anche con windows mi sono accorto che disabilitando la tecnologia oprimus la temperatura del processore scende di 10 Gradi
<cristian_c> ollyM, la nvidia risulta chiaramente disattivata
<cristian_c> ollyM, come fai a dire che surriscalda?
<cristian_c> Devidino, ma lui ha già disattivato la nvidia
<Devidino> cristian_c, dal bios?
<ollyM> cristian_c: pero la temperatura è alta sotto il touchpad e a destra del touchpad
<Devidino> ollyM,  altra significa che ci appoggi la mano, o l`hai rilevata con qualche sensore?
<ollyM> Devidino: ci appoggio la mano si ma con windows non era caldo così...c'è qualche cosa che posso verificare per il corretto funzionamento?
<cristian_c> Devidino, con bumblebee
<Andrew91> cristian_c, ho avuto dei problemi in seguito
<cristian_c> Devidino, sempre disattiva è
<cristian_c> ollyM, hai controllato la temperatura prima e dopo l'utilizzo di bumblebee?
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma .. mm ollyM  vedi se dal bios puoi scegliere quale scheda utilizzare, che portatile e`?
<ollyM> cristian_c: calata ma non ai livelli di windows e oggi ho usato solo internet praticamente
<ollyM> Devidino: è un Packard Bell EasyNote Ts
<cristian_c> Devidino, ok, ma il risultato c'è comunque
<cristian_c> ollyM, ok, ma è calata
<Devidino> cristian_c,  si ma e` bumble di per se che non mi piace
<giooooooo> C è qualcuno che può aiutarmi nell'installare ubuntu?
<ollyM> cristian_c: quindi è normale?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | giooooooo
<ubot-it> giooooooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Devidino> giooooooo,  dove ti sei bloccato?
<cristian_c> ollyM, beh, se mi dici le temperature è meglio
<Devidino> ollyM,  installa lm-sensors
<giooooooo> nel sito
<cristian_c> Devidino, ok
<Devidino> giooooooo,  ok che problemi hai?
<ollyM> cristian_c: come faccio a dirtela?dove la leggo?
<giooooooo> l ho scaricato, e fin lì ok, ma non mi da la iso per masterizzare il cd
<cristian_c> ollyM, ti è stato suggerito di installare lm-sensors
<cristian_c> !info lm-sensors
<ubot-it> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 81 kB, installed size 406 kB
<cristian_c> giooooooo, quale file hai scaricato?
<Devidino> giooooooo,  che significa non ti da la iso.. spiegati meglio per favore
<cristian_c> giooooooo, posta il nome completo del file
<cristian_c> con l'estensione
<Devidino> cristian_c, ollyM vi saluto , devo andare ollyM controlla da bios se puoi disabilitare la scheda nvidia !
<cristian_c> ollyM, noto che hai aggiunto delle porte usb 3.0 al pc
<ollyM> Devidino: ciao e grazie
<ollyM> cristian_c: in teoria ne ho una io
<giooooooo> allora, sono nella home. compare ubuntu 14.04 con relativa possibilità di download.. ho avviato e completato il download.... me lo scarica come zip e dopo averlo estratto , ho cercato la iso e non la trovo
<cristian_c> ollyM, ok, comunque, lspci mostra che ora la nvidia non è attiva
<ollyM> cristian_c: temp -> 45 gradi
<akis24> ollyM: direi che è normale
<ollyM> akis24: non devo preoccuparmi?
<akis24> ollyM: non direi
<ollyM> akis24: non ho ripercussioni sull'hardware o sull'autonimia?
<akis24> ollyM: quella temperatura per unaschedavideo è nella norma  non dovresti avere nessun problema
<akis24> la mia scheda va' sempre sui 50 .. 55
<ollyM> akis24: ok solo che su windows prima non scaldava...o per lo meno non nei pressi del touchpad
<akis24> ollyM: potresti fare un confronto della differenza tra window e ubuntu volendo ma ripeto non è elevata come temperatura se resta su quel valore
<ollyM> oook...graziemille ad akis24 e cristian_c...e arrivederci
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> polisso, beh, fai vedere a quali gruppi appartiene il tuo utente
<sbruck> ciao a tutti
<sbruck> ho un problema
<sbruck> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<gilback> salve
<gilback> come mai i video su youtube mi partono invece quelli su facebook per dire no_
<gilback> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Sbot> salve
<krabador> !ciao | Sbot
<ubot-it> Sbot: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sbot> grazie
<Sbot> volevo chiedere delle informazioni
<Sbot> vorrei installare l'ultima versione lts di ubuntu sul mio portatile
<Sbot> non è la prima volta che lo faccio
<Sbot> ma fino ad adesso tutte le versioni precedenti che ho installato
<Sbot> avevano problemi con il device audio
<Sbot> e dopo settimane di workaround riuscivo a farlo funzionare solo parzialmente
<krabador> di che scheda audio parliamo?
<Sbot> realtek
<krabador> Sbot, puoi fornire informazioni piu' precise, per favore?
<Sbot> certo
<Sbot> nello specifico krabador ti servono le spec della scheda audio?
<krabador> si, il modello preciso
<Sbot> un mom per favore
<Sbot> realtek hd audio
<Sbot> non riesco a trovare altra specifica
<Sbot> ma più che altro ho un modo per sapere in anticipo la compatibilità tra il mio notebook e la nuova release di ubuntu ?
<Sbot> senza dover per forza fare tutto il lavoro di salvataggio dei dati , per poi installare ubuntu e trovarmi a dover sudare come un matto per far funzionare le componenti audio e video?
<krabador> Sbot, scarichi la iso, fai il supporto di installazione
<krabador> carichi la sessione live
<krabador> in modo da provare se è tutto a posto
<cikk> buonasera
<cikk> mi serve un info
<cikk> devo scrivere Xubuntu 14.04 su una usb con unetbootin ma tra le versioni che mi indica c'è solo fino alla 13 come faccio??
<mormoros> salve amici , ho un serio problema
<mormoros> in fase di test , ho creato un utente che puntava come cartella principale alla home
<mormoros> finito il mio test ho eliminato l'utente da webmin e molto probabilmente anche i suoi file
<mormoros> come posso fare  per recuperare i dati che avevo
<mormoros> avevo tre dischi montati nella home
<mormoros> non ne vedo piu neanche uno
<mormoros> panico
<mormoros> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore
<mormoros> sono in panico totale
<mormoros> help me
<mormoros> Rastart puoi aiutarmi ?
<Rastart> chi, io?
<Rastart> non saprei.
<mormoros> capisco
<mormoros> grazie
<Rastart> teoricamente dovresti limitarti a esporre il problema..dovrebbe essere questa la prassi.
<Rastart> e poi chi può dare una mano ti aiuta.
<mormoros> capisco è che domani devo partire ed ho dati che mi servono urgentemente .. sono in panico
<Rastart> chiedendo a me potrei sentirmi in imbarazzo nel non saperti rispondere nel caso non sappia rispondere.
<Rastart> cerca di spiegare esattamente che tipo di problema hai e magari qualcuno può darti una mano
<Rastart> (nonostante l'ora un pò tarda)
<mormoros> praticamente facendo dei test  ho creato un utente che puntava alla home
<mormoros> da webmin ho cancellato l'utente con i suoi file
<Rastart> "puntava" alla home? che intendi?
<mormoros> e praticamnete mi ha cancellato tutta la home
<mormoros> avevo tre disci che montavano nella home
<mormoros> non ne vedo piu neanche uno
<mormoros> *dischi
<mormoros> intendo che la cartella principale dell'utente era ./home
<Rastart> sinceramente la cosa mi fà storcere un pò il naso..non credevo fosse possibile cancellare la home dal momento che non contiene solo documenti personali ma anche file di configurazione delle varie applicazioni e altra roba
<mormoros> guarda, non pensavo neanch'io potesse accadere
<Rastart> comunque potrei inventarmi un mare di cavolate pur di non dimostrare incompetenza in materia..ma sono un dilettante nel mondo linux ed è piu che onesto ammetterlo
<mormoros> ti ringrazio per la sincerità, chiaramente non sono neanch'io molto ferrato altrimenti non sarei in questa situazione
<Rastart> per esperienza ti dico che oltre una certa ora c'è poca gente in grado di aiutarti da queste parti..all'incirca dopo mezzanotte l'una si desertifica
<Rastart> ma è una community molto attiva e disponibile.
<Rastart> in pochi sono disposti a fare il turno notturno :P
<Rastart> sai ci sono vari stadi..prima di potere aiutare in linux hai bisogno di un sacco di aiuto specie se come me ti hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello fin da bimbo con windows e zozzerie varie e hai bisogno di qualcosa di diverso anche se infondo non sei poi tutto sto geek e ci metti tempo per imparare.
<Rastart> sai che farei in questo caso? canale di supporto ufficiale (ti basta sapertela cavare un minimo con l'inglese)
<Rastart> oppure qualche canale generale orientato linux in cui c'è gente che ti sa aiutare perchè è smisuratamente geniale indipendentemente dalla distro.
<mormoros> ti faccio una domanda banale... che tu sappia , esiste in ubuntu una modalita ripristina ad un punto precedente .. tipo windows
<Rastart> comunque ci sto pensando al tuo problema magari potrebbe venirmi in mente un modo di approcciare ad esso..ma in quanto dilettante non posso permettermi di assumermi la responsabilità che io piu che qualche comanduccio estremamente basilare a terminale del tipo apt-get non sò fare :P
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-12
<glpiana> ola
<amafra> Buongiorno a tutti
<amafra> Dopve posso reperire la versione 12.04.02 LTS di ubuntu server?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> !download | amafra
<ubot-it> amafra: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<amafra> grazie
<akis24> amafra: per essere precisi  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/current/
<amafra> bene ...peò non trovo la 02 c'è solo lòa 05
<gigirock> amafra, la 02 era la versione iniziale adesso l'aggiornamento e' 05
<gigirock> amafra, se installi una 02 e poi dai update ti diventa una 05
<amafra> il fatto che dovrei replicare esattamente un server esistente ed in produzione che monta una 02
<gigirock> amafra, puoi fare immagine del server...........
<gigirock> amafra, il server nuovo ha lo stesso hadware del vecchio ?
<amafra> non ha lo stesso hardware, per lo più sono dei server dedicati
<gigirock> amafra, esiste un sw che replica una installazione.... aspe
<PeppeSR> buongiorno , sapete aiutarmi a risolvere un bug : starging versione 219
<amafra> ok
<PeppeSR> * starting version 219 , rallente l avvio in maniera irreale
<gigirock> PeppeSR, ci dici il contesto, pc versione ubuntu etc etc
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys | amafra
<PeppeSR> ubuntu
<PeppeSR> ho fatto l ultimo aggiornamento consigliato e mi è spuntato
<gigirock> PeppeSR, dai prova un google......
<PeppeSR> ho provato http://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update
<PeppeSR> ma nulla
<PeppeSR> puoi aiutarmi tu con i comandi? io ho fatto la aprte della miglior rispsota
<PeppeSR> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<PeppeSR> ottengo : /usr/sbin/lightdm
<gigirock> ottimo
<gigirock> poi devi dare sudo systemctl enable lightgdm.service -f
<PeppeSR> ok l avevo fatto mi era comparsa una scritta ma non aveva risolto
<PeppeSR> lo rifaccio e riavvio , torno tra poco grazie
<PeppeSR> nulla non ha funzionato
<PeppeSR> gigirock
<gigirock> PeppeSR, dai dal terminale "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> fatto
<gigirock> PeppeSR, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<gigirock> PeppeSR, ti restituisce un link da incollare qui in canale
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12762108/
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12762108/
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12762108/
<PeppeSR> ops scusa partiti troppi
<Carlin0> PeppeSR, dai anche ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12762129/
<PeppeSR> novità
<gigirock> PeppeSR, non ho altre soluzioni se non quelle riportate nelle guide e' cmq un bug conosciuto...
<PeppeSR> eh ma se è conosciuto xkè non funzionano
<PeppeSR> ok boh formatto
<PeppeSR> me l ha buggato con gli aggiornamenti
<Ubuntus> salve a tutti del chan. Sto cercando di avviare una pennetta usb con linux su un pc cq2000 compaq ma per diversi intoppi il pc nn mi fa avviare l'installazione da pennetta
<gigirock> PeppeSR, cmq hai anche dei ppa 'alieni' nel tuo sistema... dovremmo vedere quanto incidono quelle installazioni
<Ubuntus> come posso fare ad avviare il tutto?? c'è un uefi bios e winzoz 8 sopra ma dal pannello del bios uefi nn mi fa selezionare l'avvio del boot su pennetta usb
<Ubuntus> questo compaq è alquanto ostico
<PeppeSR> non so cosa siano sti ppa Alieni
<Ubuntus> nn capisco
<PeppeSR> c'è un modo per ripristinare il sistema senza perdere i dati ?
<Ubuntus> mi potreste indicare una soluzione per avviare la live?
<Ubuntus> nessuno puo indicarmi una via :S da uefi bios io disattivo avvio protetto
<Ubuntus> ma parte sempre normalmente il sistema operativo
<Ubuntus> e nn posso selezionare la flash usb
<Ubuntus> glpiana: potresti darmi una mano a venirne a capo?
<Guest6382> ciao, ho installato ubuntu in inglese, come installo lo spell checking italiano in firefox?
<glpiana> Ubuntus, come hai preparato la pennetta?
<PeppeSR> GLPIANA tu mi sapresti aiutare per "sistem version 219 "?
<PeppeSR> un bug causato dall aggiornamento di ubuntu
<glpiana> PeppeSR, http://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update
<PeppeSR> già fatto nbon va
<PeppeSR> l errore si ripresenta
<glpiana> PeppeSR, puoi descrivermi l'errore?
<PeppeSR> accendo il PC e mi comprare schermata nera con scritto STARTING VERSION 219 ... ci mette parecchio tempo e poi parte normalmente
<PeppeSR> ho un ssd e prima l accensione era velocissima
<ExPBoy> ma allora funziona
<glpiana> PeppeSR, dopodichè il pc funziona correttamente?
<michele993> salve ragazzi, ho fatto un casino con ubuntu per installare oracle 11g, e non ci sono riuscito, ora ho disinstallato tutto, ma quando apro il terminale mi appaiono due righe bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<michele993> come le tolgo?
<PeppeSR> si , dopo funziona correttamente
<glpiana> PeppeSR, che versione di ubuntu  hai?
<PeppeSR> 15.04
<glpiana> michele993, prova a controllare il contenuto del file nascosto .bashrc nella tua home. vedi se appaiono lì quelle righe
<glpiana> PeppeSR, oki, ma con che interfaccia?
<PeppeSR> non lo so , posso vederlo? un tuo collega prima mi ha fatto fare un pastbin per vederlo mi pare  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12762108/
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12762531/
<michele993> saranno quei export in basso
<glpiana> michele993, prova ad editare il file e a commentare le ultime righe, quelle che iniziano con export e fan riferimento a oracle
<glpiana> PeppeSR, hai la  barra con le icone a sinistra?
<PeppeSR> si
<michele993> tolto tutte quelle righe, adesso quando apro il terminale mi esce solo export ORACLE_HOME=/u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe
<michele993> export ORACLE_SID=XE
<michele993> export NLS_LANG=`$ORACLE_HOME/bin/nls_lang.sh`
<michele993> export ORACLE_BASE=/u01/app/oracle
<michele993> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$ORACLE_HOME/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<glpiana> PeppeSR, che comando preceduto da sudo systemctl hai provato?
<michele993> scusate
<michele993> mi appare solo questo nel terminale bash: /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/xe/bin/nls_lang.sh: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> michele993, le hai levate tutte quelle righe? ricontrolla il file .bashrc
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<michele993> sisi adesso posto di nuovo
<PeppeSR> ho ricevuto ;: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<glpiana> PeppeSR, non c'entra quello, leggi quello che ti ho chiesto
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12762546/
<PeppeSR> e fatto poi sudo systemctl enable ligthdm.service -f
<glpiana> michele993, che altri file che cominciano con .bash hai nella home?
<michele993> .bash_history
<michele993> .bash_logout
<michele993> e poi .bashrc~
<glpiana> michele993, giusto per sicurezza, fai una disconnessione, poi rientra e prova ancora il temrinale
<michele993> ok
<michele993> idem
<Ubuntus> Ciao glpiana scusa se rispondo solo adesso
<Ubuntus> ho usato unebootin
<glpiana> michele993, controlla il contenuto di .profile
<glpiana> Ubuntus, la stessa chiavetta funziona su altri pc?
<glpiana> e soprattutto il pc in questione di sicuro supporta il boot da usb?
<Ubuntus> ma il mio problema è che questo pc cq2000 si è fissato con l'utilizzo dell'uefi bios ed anche disattivando il secure boot nn mi fa imposare la usb flash all'avvio
<Ubuntus> sisi la pennetta è perfetta
<michele993> non vedo nulla di strano
<Ubuntus> nn saprei cmq è un pc ultima generazione con win 8 mi fa strano nn accetti l'avvio da usb
<PeppeSR> Ubuntus , per esperienza personale cambia pennetta .
<michele993> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12762572/
<glpiana> michele993, controlla /etc/bash.bashrc
<Ubuntus> sto cercando diverse guide che trattino l'installazione di linux su compaq cq2000
<glpiana> PeppeSR, nel terminale dai: uname -a
<glpiana> Ubuntus, non so aiutarti
<michele993> mi sa che va modificato come utente root
<PeppeSR> Linux peppe-desktop 3.19.0-30-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ubuntus> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> michele993, quello è sicuro. ma ci hai trovato qualcosa?
<michele993> si
<glpiana> michele993, che editor usi?
<michele993> altri export con le voci di oracle
<michele993> ho dato sudo nautilus
<michele993> credo funzioni adesso provo
<glpiana> michele993, ok
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se hai kernel precedente, prova ad avviare con uno di essi
<michele993> grazie mille
<michele993> togliendo questi export non mi appaiono più quelle scritte
<glpiana> bene
<PeppeSR> non ho la più pallida idea di come si faccia
<michele993> senti glpiana, esiste qualche programma che sincronizza le cartelle di onedrive?
<glpiana> michele993, non ne ho idea
<michele993> conosci qualche altro cloud? prima c'era ubuntu one, adesso non so come fare
<glpiana> PeppeSR, all'avvio, al menu di grub, scegli la seconda voce e poi un a riga con un kernel di numero inferiore a 3.19.0-30
<glpiana> michele993, dropbox
<PeppeSR> non ho nessun menù all avvio
<michele993> grande!
<michele993> allora sposterò tutto su dropbox
<michele993> buon appetito a tutti, grazie glpiana!
<glpiana> PeppeSR, all'avvio del pc premi e tinei premuto il tasto shift sinistro
<PeppeSR> ok grazie provo e ti ricontatto
<Guest6382> ciao, ho installato ubuntu in inglese, come installo lo spell checking italiano in firefox?
<glpiana> Guest6382, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/dizionario-italiano/
<Guest6382> grazie!
<domemanc> Salve a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda ubuntu 14.04 e driver chiavetta lan fritz ac
<Ciano> ragazzi? un consiglio pls - sto smoccolando da 2 giorni per un sostituto di cue splitter appunto per splittare file cue qualche consiglio??
<Ciano> sto parlando per ubuntu 14.4
<Ciano> nessuno?
<domemanc> nessuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<carmine> buon pomeriggio a tutti , ieri  ho intallato unity per giocare tramite i comandi ma ogni volta che entro in facebook non mi partono  i  giochi perchè?
<Carlin0> carmine, dove lo hai preso sto unity ?
<carmine> ieri me lo aveva dato uno dei vostri
<carmine> adesso  non ricordo  chi cmq ho seguito  le istruzioni  tramite il terminal
<Carlin0> carmine, rispondi alla domanda
<Carlin0> l'hai scaricato da qualche sito ?
<carmine> si ma non  ricordo
<cristian_c> carmine: ah, bioparco
<carmine> esattoù
<carmine> si bioparco
<Carlin0> e noi cosa potremmo fare se nemmeno sappiamo cosa hai installato
<cristian_c> che vuol dire 'uno dei vostri'?
<carmine> scusate non  volevo offendere nessuno  uno  dei  vostri intendevo le persone che  ci  sono  qui dentro
<cristian_c> carmine: bioparco era un utente entrato in canale
<carmine> a ecco  non lo sapevo
<carmine> io pensavo  che  fosse tutta gente esperta :D
<carmine> apposta qui dentro
<carmine> sorry
<cristian_c> carmine: ehhhh, non p
<cristian_c> non è detto
<carmine> cma  io  ho sto problema vorrei giocare ma non  mi partono i giochi mi appare sempre l ascritta  di scaricare unity e flash player come  posso  fare se mi date i comandi  da mettere  nel terminal  io eseguo
<carmine> sperando  che poi funzioni
<Carlin0> carmine, poi esperto è relativo : ad esempio io posso saperne di + su un argomento e cristian_c su un altro
<carmine> certo carlino  ora  ho capito la situazione
<carmine> pero  è un mese che sono a casa con un piede che mi fa male  e senza fare niente sclero aiutatemi  please
<carmine> ho  bisogno  di queste due programmini da installare
<Kojee> Ciao
<Carlin0> ma non sappiamo nemmeno cosa hai installato carmine , ne dove hai preso quel programma
<Kojee> Ho un piccolo problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<carmine> quindi  non ce niente da poter diciamo ristallarci sopra in modo da cancellare quello che ho installato?
<Carlin0> carmine, ripeto : dovremmo prima sapere almeno cosa hai fatto
<Carlin0> sopra a cosa ...
<Kojee> Ubuntu dalla live non mi riconosce windows 10 nonostante ho disattivato il fastboot
<carmine> ce un modo  di poter risalire alle instalazioni  di ieri?
<neidermeier> sto provando ad installare su un pc hp 250 g4  ubuntu 1.04 tramite usb  ma dopo l'avvio di ubuntu.... senza messaggio alcuno non succede nulla.
<Carlin0> neidermeier, premesso che NON esiste ubuntu 1.04 , come stai cercando di installarlo ?
<Carlin0> ahhh usb
<Carlin0> neidermeier, come hai fatto la chiavetta ?
<Kojee> non ho trovato topic riguardo windows 10 non riconosciuto da ubuntu
<Kojee> per questo mi rivolgo a voi
<neidermeier> 15.04 no
<neidermeier>  15.04  sorry, ho scaricato la versione  e tramite ubutin ho preparato la chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> !log | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> !usbwin | neidermeier
<ubot-it> neidermeier: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<neidermeier> non ho windows sul pc ma solo freedos
<cristian_c> Kojee: potrebbero esserci problemi di riconoscimento, anche perché win 10 è uscito da qualche mese
<cristian_c> neidermeier: da dove stai chattando?
<neidermeier> roma
<Carlin0> neidermeier, da che OS ?
<Kojee> comunque a me non interessa il dualboot
<Kojee> il problema è che
<Kojee> andando su cancella disco e installa ubuntu
<Kojee> mi da alcuni errori, tipo una cosa sulle partizioni gtp
<cristian_c> carmine: no privato
<cristian_c> neidermeier: sì, il dispositivo, non la città
<carmine> cristian che era quello  che hai mandato
<carmine> con tutte le date
<Carlin0> carmine, li trovi i log di questo canale per risalire a cosa avete combinato ieri
<cristian_c> carmine: trovi i log
<carmine> o cavoli
<carmine> tanta roba
<cristian_c> carmine: il canale è loggato, è scritto anche nel topic
<cristian_c> carmine: ma va va
<carmine> he he sai  sono  nuovo  a ste cose ^^
<neidermeier> :)  da un pc
<cristian_c> carmine: ti basta cercare anno, mesemgiorno
<cristian_c> e nome del canale
<cristian_c> neidermeier: un pc con....
<carmine> adesso  cerco vediamo  fino  dove arriva la mia intelligenza
<cristian_c> carmine: ti basta cercare anno, mesemgiorno
<cristian_c> e nome del canale
<neidermeier> piano piano ci arrivo, ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> neidermeier: quindi stai già scrivendo da ubuntu?
<neidermeier> si, ma non riesco a installarlo su un nuovo pc
<cristian_c> Kojee: facciamo una cosa
<Kojee> si?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ok, quindi si patla di due pc diversi
<cristian_c> Kojee: sei in live?
<Kojee> no, sto utilizzando windows 10 ora
<cristian_c> Kojee: perfetto
<neidermeier> yes, quello nuovo ha solo freedos
<cristian_c> Kojee: avvia una live
<Carlin0> neidermeier, su ubuntu ce un programma che si chiama 'creatore dischi di avvio' usa quello per fare la chiavetta
<Kojee> quindi riavvio il pc in live?
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubot-it> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.67ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 22 kB, installed size 223 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<cristian_c> modalità live
<cristian_c> non installa
<Kojee> try ubuntu without install
<carmine> cristian
<Carlin0> esatto Kojee
<neidermeier> fatto , ma l'installazione si blocca dopo essere iniziata... vedo il simbolo di ubuntu per qualche minuto ma non parte nulla, qualsiasi opzione scelga
<carmine> cristian  io  sto cercando  ma è tutto in inglese
<Carlin0> neidermeier, su che pc cerchi di installare ? cpu e ram ?
<Kojee> Ok, adesso sto chattando da una live
<Kojee> ora?
<neidermeier> hp 250 g4 , 4 giga
<Carlin0> neidermeier, che cpu ha ?
<cristian_c> carmine: un attimo
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, ora posta una schermatandi gparted
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> carmine: aspetta un attimo
<neidermeier> Intel® Core™ i5-5200U con Intel HD Graphics 5500 (2,2 GHz, fino a 2,7 GHz con tecnologia Intel Turbo Boost, 3 MB di cache, 2 core)
<Kojee> http://imgur.com/C2qkfLY
<Kojee> Ecco
<cristian_c> neidermeier: hai cotrollato md5?
<carmine> Pipelight
<carmine> Windows plugins in Linux browsers
<carmine> questo  e  quello  che  ho trovato  nella mi acronologia
<Carlin0> neidermeier, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | neidermeier
<ubot-it> neidermeier: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<neidermeier> cioe? :(
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<cristian_c> Kojee: chiudilo un attimo
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: e apri un terminale
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: digita: sudo fdisk -l && sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> carmine: hai soltanto installato pipelight?
<neidermeier> comunque il problema si è verificato anche provando ad installare con una chiavetta che avevo gia utilizzato per 2 altre installazioni
<carmine> si  e dopo il pipelight ho messo  il silverligt e unity tramite le istruzioni che ho trovato la dentro
<cristian_c> carmine: là dentro dove?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12764012/
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, riapri gparted e premi yes quando ricompare la finestra di dialogo
<carmine> nela pagina del pipelight ce scritto installation ho cliccato  e ci sono  13 voci  la prima  voce ce scritto ubuntu ho cliccato la dentro
<Kojee> ora_
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> carmine: 'la pagina del pipelight' <- quale pagina?
<cristian_c> Kojee: posta la schermata
<carmine> http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html
<Kojee> tutto il mio hard disk e' segnato come spazio non allocato
<carmine> ecco cosi vedi la pagina
<cristian_c> neidermeier: allora, qual è l'esito?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: che pc è?
<Kojee> hp pavilion g6
<carmine> sotto  ci sono  tutit  i nomi si  silver light adobe flash ecc ecc
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora, c'è un altro comando
<Kojee> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: un attimo
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> carmine:
<carmine> dimmi
<cristian_c> carmine: hai semplicemente digitato quei quattro comandi?
<carmine> si   ed ho eseguito  tutto  quello che hai trovato hai  visto  i nomi dei programmi
<carmine> sotto  alla  pagina  hai  visto  c era anche lo unity
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<cristian_c> carmine: ?
<carmine> dimmi
<Kojee> mbr, gpt, create blank gpt?
<carmine> io ho trovato Unity® Web Player ho cliccato e ho trovatro le istruzioni  da mettere nel terminal
<neidermeier> sono uguali 53c869eba8686007239a650d903847fd
<neidermeier> 53c869eba8686007239a650d903847fd
<cristian_c> Kojee: pastebinna
<carmine> lo stesso con Shockwave® Player , Adobe® Flash®, Silverlight® ho eseguito tutto  come ho trovato scritto ma quando  accedo  hai giochi  on line  non mi  funziona
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, il comando non era corrretto
<cristian_c> Kojee: fermalo con ctrl+c
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> carmine: tra l'altro unyty3d ha appena dismesso il supporto al proprio web player, a favore di webgl
<cristian_c> Kojee: digita: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<carmine> quindi? non capisco  è arabo scusami
<carmine> da quelo che  ho capito  non  supporta piu?
<cristian_c> carmine: ma funzionava in precedenza sul sito?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12764140/
<cristian_c> carmine: ma sei sicuro il sito richiedesse unity web player?
<carmine> da quando  ho installato ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ok
<carmine> e voglio giocare  facebook mi richiede sto unity
<cristian_c> neidermeier: strano, il supporto a broadwell dovrebbe esserci
<carmine> e anche  altri  giochi  online
<cristian_c> neidermeier: solo gpu intel?
<cristian_c> carmine: allora, dipende dal browser
<cristian_c> secondo me
<cristian_c> visto che è un plugin npapi
<carmine> io  uso  sia firefox e cromium ma guarda il caso cromium i giochi non vanno proprio  mentre con firefox alcuni  vanno  e alcuni  mi chiede unity
<cristian_c> carmine: poi perché parli anche di silverlight e flash?
<cristian_c> carmine: perché firefox alcuni plugin li supporta ancora
<cristian_c> ma non sarà per molto passando a html5
<carmine> perchè mi  è stato anche richieto il flash player da parte sia  di facebook che da Armorgames
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine> uhmmmm allora devo tirare via i browser?
<Kojee> Che opzione scelgo_
<neidermeier> cristian_c: che significa solo gpu intel?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sto guardsndo
<cristian_c> neidermeier: la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> carmine: aspè
<carmine> ok  aspetto
<cristian_c> carmine: firefox è aperto?
<carmine> si lo sto utilizzando in  questo momento
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> carmine: nella barra degli indirizzi, digita: about:plugins
<cristian_c> Kojee: gpt ha dei vantaggi e svantaggi
<neidermeier> cristianC:Grafica
<neidermeier> integrato:
<neidermeier> Scheda grafica Intel® HD 5500
<cristian_c> neidermeier: solo quella?
<cristian_c> niente nvidia o amd?
<carmine> fatto
<neidermeier> credo di si
<cristian_c> carmine: incolla su pastebin il risultato
<cristian_c> !paste | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ok
<cristian_c> neidermeier: come hai creato la usb?
<carmine> cosa è il pastebin scusa l ignoranza
<cristian_c> neidermeier: quindi non sei riuscito ad avviare la live?
<cristian_c> !paste | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kojee> vantaggi e svantaggi in che senso?
<cristian_c> Kojee: il vantaggip è questo: gpt ti permette di creare quante partizioni primarie vuoi, senza il limite di 4 e casini con il partizionamento
<Kojee> mh ok
<neidermeier> no, ho lanciato anche l'opzione di verifica (l'ultima scelta del menu) che pur con alcuni messaggi di errore ha concluso con  verifica ok... ma poi non procede nella installazione....
<cristian_c> Kojee: ms-dos invece è il partizionamento alla vecchia maniera, quello che si usava con i vecchio bios non uefi, più semplice da gestire se non c'è windows 8 o 10, ma hai limiti sul partizionamento
<cristian_c> neidermeier: non ho capito
<cristian_c> neidermeier: come hai creato la usb?
<neidermeier> con ubotin
<cristian_c> neidermeier: allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti interessa ancora gpt?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: crea la usb in modo diverso
<Kojee> non penso dato che dualboot con windows non mi interessa
<cristian_c> neidermeier: hai freedos?
<neidermeier> tipo?
<neidermeier> solo freedos
<cristian_c> neidermeier: stai scrivendo da windows in questo momento?
<Kojee> vado per il msdos?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: no
<cristian_c> aspè
<Kojee> ok
<neidermeier> no da ubuntu, ma da un altro pc
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora, sappi che con mbr ci sono i limiti che ti ho detto
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma se ti va bene lo stesso...
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ok
<cristian_c> neidermeier: e prima hai usato unetbootin o usb creator?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: inoltre
<Kojee> beh, diciamo che io vorrei andare sul piu' semplice e stabile
<Kojee> se gpt non ha problemi allora sceglo quello
<cristian_c> neidermeier: sull'hp c'è il masterizzatore dvd?
<neidermeier> sempre unetbootin , ho fatto altre 3 installazioni e sono andate tutte bene....
<cristian_c> Kojee: va beh, allora premi 1 per mbr
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> neidermeier: beh, non tutti i pc sono uguali...
<cristian_c> Kojee: pastebinna
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12764283/
<neidermeier> quest'ultimo è l'unico con tecnologia recente (nuovo) e da problemi....
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma se ho capito bene, appariva il menù della live con 'prova ubuntu', 'installa ubuntu', ecc...?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: è molto possibile
<cristian_c> Kojee: io farei una cosa per sicurezza
<neidermeier> cristian_c:si iniziava l'installazione con tanto di grafica ubuntu....(scritta e timer) ma non prosegue e non da errore....
<cristian_c> carmine: fatto?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: non hai mai scelto 'prova'?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: quale errore?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: inoltre, non hai risposto prima
<neidermeier> le ho scelte tutte,
<carmine> si   mi appare una finestra
<neidermeier> cristian-
<cristian_c> Kojee: fai un backup delle partizioni di windows, volendo si clonano
<carmine> Installed plugins ce scritto
<cristian_c> carmine: hai incollato il contenuto su pastebin?
<Kojee> mh allora
<neidermeier> cristian_c:magari lo sapessi :)
<Kojee> nel caso si incasina qualcosa
<Kojee> ho il disco di installazione di windows 7
<carmine> cristian  non capisco
<cristian_c> Kojee: fatto ciò, pialli tutta la tabella delle partizioni, e ne crei una nuova, ma di tipo ms-dos
<Kojee> non e' un problema se perdo windows 10
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì, ma il disco non credo abbia anche partizioni nascoste
<cristian_c> se ci sono altre partizioni utili per il bootloader
<cristian_c> intendo il dvd win
<Kojee> capito
<Kojee> comunque, devo creare una partizione da gparted?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: stesso problema con 'prova ubuntu'?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: cosa non sai?
<cristian_c> carmine: hai presente il link postato dal bot?
<carmine> si  ho messo  e incollato
<cristian_c> Kojee: no, devi ricreare la tabella, dopo averla piallata
<carmine> adesso  ti faccio  vedere
<neidermeier> cristian_c:quale errore si verifica!
<Kojee> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> Kojee: e ovviamente si perderanno tutte le partizioni, anche quelle nascoste
<carmine> OpenH264 Video Codec provided by Cisco Systems, Inc.
<cristian_c> Kojee: perciò ti parlavo di backup delle partizioni
<carmine>     File: 1.4
<carmine>     Path: /home/carmine/.mozilla/firefox/pyisa16w.default/gmp-gmpopenh264/1.4
<carmine>     Version: 1.4
<carmine>     State: Enabled
<carmine>     This plugin is automatically installed by Mozilla to comply with the WebRTC specification and to enable WebRTC calls with devices that require the H.264 video codec. Visit http://www.openh264.org/ to view the codec source code and learn more about the implementation.
<carmine> MIME Type Description Suffixes
<carmine> VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Videos 3.10.1)
<Kojee> ma quindi, rendere visibile windows 10 e' impossibile?
<Kojee> ieri ad esempio, ho provato l'opzione /cancella disco ed installa/
<Kojee> ma ho notato che si bloccava a /ricerca file system/
<Kojee> durante l'installazione
<carmine> -.-
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti sto dicendo passo passo come fare ad aggirare il problema
<carmine> scusa
<cristian_c> !paste | carmine
<ubot-it> carmine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmine> cmq  si  ho  ilcollato  tutto  su pastebin
<cristian_c> carmine: hai premuto paste nella pagina pastebin?
<carmine> si
<cristian_c> neidermeier: non puoi provare 'prova ubuntu'?
<carmine> dopo ce scritto  in  basso a  sinistra download text
<carmine> premo  quello
<cristian_c> neidermeier: e postare una foto
<cristian_c> carmine: no
<cristian_c> carmine: semplicemente, incolla qui il link della nuova pagina
<carmine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12764437/
<neidermeier> ho 4 opzioni: try without installing,install ubuntu, dem install , chek disk for defects
<cristian_c> Kojee: dopo aver fatto il backup delle partizioni (magari da windows stesso), apri gparted da live e cancella la tabella delle partizioni del disco principale
<cristian_c> Kojee: oppure, se vuoi mantenere la tabella con le partizioni esistenti, scegli 'altro' in fase di installazione
<cristian_c> neidermeier: non avevi detto di aver già provato? :D
<carmine> cristian  ho fatto giusto??
<cristian_c> carmine: ok, bene
<neidermeier> si le ho provate tutte ma  il risultato è sempre lo stesso  schermo nero
<cristian_c> iTunes Application Detector
<cristian_c>     File: librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so
<cristian_c> ihihih, questo è nuovo, non lo conoscevo :P
<cristian_c> carmine: allora, tornando seri
<carmine> dimmi
<cristian_c> neidermeier: schermo nero anche con try without indtalling?
<cristian_c> s
<neidermeier> nella mappa di scelta in alto c'è scritto  "gnu grub  version 2.02 beta2-22ubuntu1
<cristian_c> neidermeier: quella è la schermata di cui hai parlato prima
<cristian_c> neidermeier: io intendo quella dell'errore
<carmine> cristian  torno  subitissimo  bisogno impellente
<cristian_c> è nera o esce un messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> carmine: oki
<neidermeier> cristian_c: dopo un po di tempo  succede con tutte le opzioni, tranne che per quella ci chck disk che arriva al termine e e mi dice check finished: no errors found
<cristian_c> 'dopo un po' di tempo' ....
<carmine> rieccomi  dimi cristian
<cristian_c> carmine: hai installato solo flash
<carmine> non  capisco  è una domanda o un affermazione?
<cristian_c> carmine: non vedo altri plugin come silverlight o unity web player nel tuo firefox
<cristian_c> carmine: è un'affermazione
<carmine> esatto io  li ho scaricati per ubuntu
<carmine> ma per firefox come faccio se ho ubuntu?
<carmine> non  ho piu windows
<cristian_c> 'li ho scaricati' <- evidentemente non l'hai fatto nel modo giusto
<carmine> e come devo fare?
<carmine> ti prego
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma non ci sono messaggi d'errore?
<cristian_c> carmine: puoi postare uno screenshot della richesta del plugin nel sito?
<cristian_c> così mi rendo conto
<carmine> come si  fa uno screenshot??
<carmine> scusa sono un ignorantone
<carmine> sorry
<cristian_c> carmine: o tramite il programma preinstallato o con il più veloce tasto stamp
<carmine> un attimino  cerco
<neidermeier> cristian_c: No non ci sono , ora (apparentemente) sta continuando la unstallazione ma dopo un bel po di tempo scompare tutto
<cristian_c> neidermeier: non è che va in sospensione?
<neidermeier> (jnstallazione) :D
<cristian_c> neidermeier: sto parlando della live
<cristian_c> 'try without installing'
<neidermeier> ora la provo di nuovo!
<cristian_c> neidermeier: stessa cosa con il dvd?
<neidermeier> try without installing si blocca dando un errore ma non riesco a leggerlo perchè scompare tutto
<cristian_c> neidermeier: quando si blocca?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma sto pc ce l'ha il lettore dvd?
<neidermeier> il lettore si, ma quale dvd dovrei montare?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: masterizza la iso su dvd e prova
<cristian_c> vedi se fa lo stesso scherzo
<cristian_c> lol
<carmine> ..
<carmine> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/amYqTXcgRNuQn34cpSng
<carmine> ecco  una  foto  è questa
<carmine> aspeta che cerco l'altra
<youneverknow-> carmine, fai prima ad installare chrome , che ha il flash interno
<carmine> io pero  ho il cromium
<youneverknow-> o chromium, installando poi pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<carmine> non  il chrome normale
<youneverknow-> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<carmine> sei sicuro
<krabador> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB
<carmine> ok provo  vediamo che succede
<carmine> ammazza che lista
<carmine> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nXCjcf7Tii1v7SFqBwzk
<carmine> ok  ha  fatto questo  che faccio  ora?
<krabador> Carlin0, chiudi chromium
<krabador> riaprilo
<krabador> e goditi flash
<carmine> ok  provo
<carmine> ok funziona
<carmine> pero  ora mi  manca lo unity
<franco123> Ubunti 14.04 64bit  sto cercando un backup incrementale dopo aver letto le recenzioni avrei sceto Back in time, ho fatto delle prove  ma se   faccio diversi salvataggi   vedo che  la dimensione del file di salvataggio aumenta anche se  successivamente diminuiscono i files  presenti nella cartella da salvare, inoltre in ogni salvataggio  trovo ripet
<franco123> uti  anche i files non modificati presenti nei salvataggi  precedenti.. E' così che deve funzionare? Potete consigliarmi  altri programmi possibilmente con interfaccia grafico?
<carmine> youneverknow-: se riesci a darmi  l'aiuto  anche per lo unity ho  risolto  tutti  i miei problemi
<carmine> youneverknow
<gio> avrei un piccolo problema con una stampante multifunzione collegata in rete che dovrebbe inviare i file che scannerizza direttamente sul pc  desiderato in una cartella specifica con windows non ci sono problemi ma con unix  iniziano i dolori qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<gio> (se non fossi stato troppo chiaro ditelo, cercherò di spiegarmi meglio)
<carmine> qualcuno  mi  puo dare una mano  per avere lo unity player per ubuntu 14.04 lts
<gio> p.s. mi trovo sulla distribuzione lubuntu
<Kojee> cristian
<Kojee> riguardo quello che mi hai detto di fare sulle partizioni
<Kojee> c'è una guida?
<Kojee> hm
<Kojee> c'è nessun'altro che mi può aiutare riguardo un problema all'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Kojee: che problema?
<Kojee> sempre lo stesso
<Kojee> mi servirebbe una guida su come fare quello che mi hai detto prima
<Kojee> tabella, partizioni...
<Kojee> non ricordo esattamente
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma hai letto ciò che ho scritto?
<Kojee> Se ti riferisci a prima che mi scolleggassi no, son stato impegnato per un imprevisto e ho lasciato la chat accessa ma non ho potuto leggere
<Kojee> comunque il problema è windows 10 che non viene riconosciuto e ubuntu che non si installa
<cristian_c> Kojee: ti avevo detto di fare una delle due seguenti cose:
<cristian_c> - o dopo il backup delle partizioni pialli la tabella delle partizioni da gparted, ricreandone una nuova
<cristian_c> - oppure la tabella gpt con le partizioni esistenti, e scegli 'altro' all'atto dell'installazione
<cristian_c> Kojee: chiaro adesso?
<Kojee> vada per la seconda
<cristian_c> *oppure lasci
<Kojee> un attimo che riavvio in live
<cristian_c> Kojee: bene, allora non dovrebbe essere difficile
<Kojee> Ok eccomi
<Kojee> Una volta selezionato altro
<Kojee> che devo fare_
<Kojee> seleziono "formattare" sullo spazio non allocato e lo seleziono per installare il bootloader?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma posta pure una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/wdWTUCe
<cristian_c> mmmm, neanche qui si vedono le partizioni
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<cristian_c> Kojee: e poi: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai digitato i due comandi?
<Kojee> si
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765936/
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi 2
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765971/
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249642/gpt-partition-table-warning-message-during-install-of-ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, e se premi 1?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765991/
<neidermeier> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AZ9WYptSQWubwd8sz0md
<neidermeier> cristian_c: come faccio ad inviare delle foto con l'immagine degli errori riscontrati in fase di istallazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> I had the same problem. Opening terminal and running the command
<cristian_c> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cristian_c> indicated that I have both MBR and GPT tables present. This happened because I had originally Windows 8 pre-installed on my computer. Windows 8 uses GPT scheme. I installed windows 7 over it. Windows 7 is using MBR and finally my disk end up being MBR with some stray GPT data on it.
<cristian_c> Kojee: forse hai fatto qualche casino con le partizioni
<cristian_c> Kojee: il pc è stato venduto con windpws 7?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai fatto il passaggio da 7 a 10?
<Kojee> e' partito con 7, poi e' stato messo 8.1 e poi 10
<neidermeier> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pZ7EQHlQ6WpZ3wGB1XiQ  dopo questo messaggio si blocca tutto
<cristian_c> Kojee: puoi annullare l'installazione?
<Kojee> si
<Kojee> ho interrotto l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> neidermeier: allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: digita: fixparts /dev/sda
<cristian_c> !paste | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> neidermeier: hai usato dvd o usb?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma hai provato la live?
<neidermeier> hai visto gli errori che ho inviato?   escono solo sulla prima scelta del menù  (prova di ubuntu durante installazione)
<neidermeier> usb
<cristian_c> neidermeier: nella prima schermata non vedo nessun menù
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766071/
<cristian_c> neidermeier: e la seconda schermata a cosa è relativa?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma il pc non ha lettore dvd?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: e hai usato unetbootin o usb creator?
<cristian_c> NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<cristian_c> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.
<cristian_c> Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen
<cristian_c> immediately)? (Y/N):
<neidermeier> unetbootin
<cristian_c> neidermeier: perché non usb creator?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ma il pc non ha lettore dvd?
<neidermeier> ha il lettore
<cristian_c> !iso | neidermeier
<ubot-it> neidermeier: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<neidermeier> fino ad ora unetbootin ha funzionato
<cristian_c> Kojee: a quanto pare avevi una qualche partizione residua
<neidermeier> ma degli errori  che mi dici?
<Kojee> capisco
<cristian_c> Kojee: dovuta ai vari passaggi da 7, a 8 a 10, magari non fatti proprio a regola d'arte
<cristian_c> neidermeier: hai provato le altre soluzioni?
<cristian_c> neidermeier: io andrei direttamente di dvd e ti togli il pensiero
<Kojee> quindi y o n?
<neidermeier> proverò ma non sono fiducioso,
<cristian_c> NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<cristian_c> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happenimmediately)? (Y/N): If you're not sure whether to delete the GPT data, don't do it; type N, exit from the program by typing q at the main prompt, and investigate further. If you're certain you want to keep just the MBR partitions, go ahead and type Y. If the stray GPT data was yo
<cristian_c> This command will destroy first blocks on you HDD, thats indicates partition table, thats mean it will make it from GPT to MBR, you would loose all your information
<Kojee> alla fine lo dovevo formattare comunque
<Kojee> quindi penso si?
<cristian_c> Kojee: in pratica fa una reale conversione da gpt a mbr
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2148271.html
<cristian_c> Kojee: prova
<cristian_c> neidermeier: si tratta solamente di masterizzare un dvd
<costa> buonasera a tutti
<costa> ho da poco installato ubuntu però mi da problemi
<costa> installato a fianco a windows 7
<cristian_c> costa: che problemi?
<costa> il problema è che ogni tanto mi si blocca
<costa> e devo riavviare
<cristian_c> costa: di quale pc parliamo?
<costa> adesso  sono su ubuntu
<costa> il processore è AMD phenom 2 x6
<cristian_c> costa: assemblato?
<costa> si
<costa> scheda madre msi gf 615m p33
<costa> 4 gb ram
<cristian_c> costa: puoi ripetere il tipo di processore?
<cristian_c> amd phenom...
<costa> AMD phenom 2 x6
<cristian_c> ok
<costa> tra le impostazioni sono andato a software e agg e hai driver trovo che sto usando un'altra scheda video
<cristian_c> costa: anche se è un esa core,cè pur sempre un processore del0
<cristian_c> del 2008
<cristian_c> anche se non credo possa pregiudicare il funzionamento di unity
<cristian_c> costa: che scheda stai usando?
<cristian_c> Kojee: fatto?
<costa> la scheda video è integrata ed è nvidia gforce 7025
<cristian_c> costa: l'hai assemblato tu?
<costa> no
<cristian_c> costa: integrata nella scheda madre?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766308/
<costa> si
<cristian_c> costa: posta una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<costa> come faccio??
<cristian_c> costa: a fare che?
<costa> una schermata dei driver agg
<cristian_c> Erasing GPT data!
<cristian_c> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<cristian_c> in some OSes.
<cristian_c> !image | costa
<ubot-it> costa: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> quindi?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/363518/cant-remove-gpt-data-from-mbr
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi '?'
<Kojee> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766555/
<costa> cristian_c; scusa ma imgur non mi carica l'immagine
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi w
<cristian_c> costa: allora prova con imageshack
<cristian_c> costa: ma è ad alta risoluzione?
<costa> no 62kbite
<Kojee> MBR command (? for help): w
<Kojee> Final checks complete. About to write MBR data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
<Kojee> PARTITIONS!!
<Kojee> Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
<cristian_c> Kojee: beh, tanto ormai
<cristian_c> ma sì
<Kojee> MBR command (? for help): w
<Kojee> Final checks complete. About to write MBR data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
<Kojee> PARTITIONS!!
<Kojee> Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
<Kojee> Sbagliato
<Kojee> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<Kojee> in some OSes.
<Kojee> Done writing data!
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: è ritornato il prompt?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo fdisk -l
<costa> cristian_c: eccomi http://imageshack.com/a/img905/1682/cwx7LZ.png
<cristian_c> costa: mi sembra giusto, geforce 7025
<cristian_c> perché dici che è diversa?
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766625/
<costa> ma quella selezionato come in uso no è quella
<cristian_c> Kojee: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> costa: sono driver, non schede,ol
<cristian_c> lol
<costa> quindi vanno bene così??
<cristian_c> costa: non ci sono problemi di temperature giusto?
<costa> no
<Kojee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766644/
<cristian_c> costa: quanti os sono presenti nel pc?
<costa> 2
<cristian_c> costa: esattamente come avviene il blocco?
<cristian_c> costa: ok, quali os ci sono?
<costa> win 7 e
<costa> ubuntu
<cristian_c> costa: quando hai avviato per l'ultima volta win 7?
<costa> ieri
<costa> si blocca forse se faccio troppe cosi insieme
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, la buona notizia è che le partizioni di windows teoricamente dovrebbero essere salve
<cristian_c> Kojee: e che la tabella è stata convertita da gpt a msdos
<cristian_c> sempre in teoria, non escludo errori
<Kojee> speriamo
<cristian_c> costa: e hai controllato il carico sulla cpu e il consumo di ram?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ora chiudi il terminale
<costa> con ubuntu come faccio a monitorare???
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> Kojee: e sempre da live, avviavl'installazione
<cristian_c> Kojee: posta schermata
<cristian_c> costa: c'è il monitor di sistema / task manager
<costa> task manager forse in windows
<cristian_c> costa: bene, uno dei due c'è sicuramente
<Kojee> c'e solo l'opzione cancella disco e installa ubuntu
<costa> in windows non da nessun problema di utilizzo di ram o cpu
<cristian_c> Kojee: scegli 'altro'
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> sta caricando
<cristian_c> Kojee: però, effettivamente, con win 10 serve gpt
<cristian_c> forse
<Kojee> e' diventato stranamente lento
<Kojee> lol
<cristian_c> Kojee: posta schermata
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> ora vengono lette
<Kojee> le partizioni
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: :)
<costa> ok vi saluto
<cristian_c> costa: io parlo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non di windows
<Kojee> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/47N3WHg
<cristian_c> costa: controlla il monitor di sistema in ubuntu
<cristian_c> altrimenti con il comando top
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: non hai spazio libero
<costa> ok in monitor di sistema tutto nella normalità
<cristian_c> Kojee: è tutto occupato dalle tre partizioni ntfs
<Kojee> ok ma
<Kojee> la partizione di windows devo formattarla no?
<cristian_c> costa: sì, ma adesso non lo stai stressando
<costa> no
<cristian_c> Kojee: per installare ubuntu ti serve almeno un po' di spazio libero sull'hard disk
<costa> ma si blocca anche lanciando un singolo programma
<cristian_c> costa: prova a lanciare un singolo programma con il monitor di sistema aperto
<costa> ok
<Kojee> emh
<Kojee> e ora come faccio?
<cristian_c> Kojee: quindi o riduci una delle partizioni (da windows)...
<cristian_c> Kojee: dipende cosa vuoi fare
<Kojee> non voglio il dualboot
<Kojee> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora puoi cancellare la partizione ntfs che occupa più spazio
<Kojee> formattare
<Kojee> o cancellare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: no
<cristian_c> cancelle
<cristian_c> Kojee: se la formatti non liberi spazio per altre partizioni
<cristian_c> costa: risultato?
<Kojee> non riesco ad eliminarla
<Kojee> ne formattarla
<cristian_c> Kojee: come mai?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ahhh, vero, devi cancellarla da gparted
<costa> ho aperto software center e amazon e si è bloccato
<cristian_c> Kojee: annulla l'installazione e apri gparted
<cristian_c> Kojee: e posta una schermata
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> costa: sì, ma cosa segnava il monitor di sistema?
<costa> è non l'ho visto
<costa> ora riprovo
<cristian_c> costa: come mai?
<cristian_c> costa: ehhh, dovevi tenerlo a vista...
<cristian_c> proprio per monitorare le risorse
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/DfzkuK9
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, elimina sda2 da gparted
<cristian_c> Kojee: poi fai clic sull'icona Applica, e quindi crea una nuova partizione estesa
<cristian_c> al suo posto
<Kojee> applica?
<Kojee> la spunta verde?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<cristian_c> accanto all'icona 'indietro'
<cristian_c> credo si chiami 'annulla' e non 'indietro' :P
<cristian_c> Kojee: quanta ram ha il tuo pc?
<Kojee> al posto di sda2 che ora e' spazio non allocato
<Kojee> faccio nuova
<Kojee> partizione estesa?
<cristian_c> Kojee: crea una nuova partizione nello spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: e posta schermata
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/aWbKCdK
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok,ora dentro l'estesa ci crei tre nuove partizioni
<cristian_c> Kojee: quanta ram ha il tuo pc?
<cristian_c> Kojee: intanto servono alcune informazioni
<Kojee> il mio pc
<Kojee> 6 gb
<Kojee> di ram
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok
<costa> cristian_c: rieccomi
<cristian_c> Kojee: quindi crei una partizione swap da 6 GB
<cristian_c> Kojee: diciamo che hai 464 GB - 6 GB
<costa> allora il blocco avviene se avvii piu programmi velocemente
<cristian_c> Kojee: devi creare altre due partizioni, una / e una /home
<cristian_c> costa: ok, ma hai controllato cpu e ram?
<cristian_c> Kojee: la grandezza delle due partizioni è determinata da un certo tipo di scelte
<Kojee> dallo spazio non allocato devo creare queste partizioni
<Kojee> ?
<costa> la ram rimane pressocche stabile mentre cpu arrivano dei picchi al 100%
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì, dentro l'estesa
<cristian_c> costa: la ram non si riempie quindi?
<costa> se invece lanci i programmi dandogli il tempo di caricarsi non succede niente
<costa> no la ram e stabile
<cristian_c> Kojee: in pratica più programmi installi più grande sarà la /
<cristian_c> costa: ok
<cristian_c> costa: quindi il problema riguarda la cpu
<costa> cosa posso fare?????
<cristian_c> Kojee: più dati personali , documenti , ecc.. archivii , più grande sarà la /home
<cristian_c> Kojee: ovviamente la / non necessita tanto spazio
<Kojee> allora
<Kojee> la linuxswap
<Kojee> da 6 gb?
<Kojee> ma ora che ci penso
<cristian_c> costa: uhm, fammi pensare
<Kojee> ubuntu non fa ripartizionamento automatico durante installazione?
<cristian_c> Kojee: la sap da 6 Gb
<cristian_c> sw<p
<cristian_c> Kojee: se scegli 'altro' no
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma meglio avere la /home separata
<cristian_c> costa: ma esattamente, quando si blocca, cosa succede?
<cristian_c> Kojee: 30 GB ti bastano per le applicazioni?
<costa> il puntatore rimane bloccato e dopo un po lo schermo diventa con delle onde oblique
<cristian_c> Kojee: o te ne servono di più
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> costa: lol
<cristian_c> 'onde oblique'
<cristian_c> costa: non è che è tipo schermata a scacchi bianco - nera?
<Kojee> applicazioni?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<Kojee> sarebbero quelle scaricate da quella sorta di app store?
<Kojee> lel
<costa> no
<cristian_c> Kojee: tu come li chiami i programmi?
<Kojee> eseguili
<Kojee> eseguibili
<cristian_c> costa: ok, quindi non è possibile neanche premere ctrl+alt+canc quando si blocca?
<costa> no devo riavviare
<Kojee> cioe', cosa cambia esattamente?
<cristian_c> Kojee: chiamali come vuoi, programmi, applicazioni....
<cristian_c> Kojee: libeoffice, vlc, firefox, ecc...
<Kojee> non dovrebbe essere una cosa tipo x spazio per sistema-bootloader e il resto spazio libero per scaricare tutto?
<cristian_c> io le chamo applicazioni
<cristian_c> costa: e come riavvii?
<cristian_c> Kojee: definisci 'scaricare tutto'
<costa> premendo reset sulla macchina
<Kojee> si ho usato un termine errato
<cristian_c> Kojee: le applicazioni vanno a posizionarsi nella /, non nella /home
<Kojee> volevo dire, spazio libero per archiviare dati di qualsiasi tipo
<cristian_c> Kojee: i documenti vanno nella /home
<Kojee> hm
<cristian_c> Kojee: insomma, i file di sistema, compresi quelli delle applicazioni, vanno nella /
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> il resto, cioè dati personali, nella /home
<cristian_c> Kojee: ecco perché te l'ho chiestp
<cristian_c> costa: ok
<Kojee> diciamo che
<cristian_c> costa: quindi pare proprio un crash di sistema
<Kojee> avendo 500 gb
<Kojee> cosa necessita meno spazio di tutte e due?
<cristian_c> costa: è che non so se possa dipendere da un qualche problema hardware
<cristian_c> costa: io farei una prova fossi in te
<costa> tipo ??
<cristian_c> Kojee: come detto prima, la / non richiede tanto spazio
<cristian_c> Kojee: 30 GB per le applicazioni possono bastarti?
<cristian_c> o te ne servono di più
<Kojee> diciamo 50
<Kojee> ah giusto
<Kojee> conosci steam?
<cristian_c> costa: può essere qualunque cosa, dalla ram a componenti che si stanno dissaldando
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, allora falla più grande
<Kojee> ecco, i giochi che scarico da steam dove vanno a finire?
<Kojee> 100 gb
<cristian_c> Kojee: nella / mi pare
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma non saprei molto cosa fa steam
<cristian_c> :P
<Kojee> capito..
<Kojee> allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, allora 100
<Kojee> innanzitutto come faccio a fare queste / e home? lel
<cristian_c> Kojee: considera che te ne rimangono poco più di 400 per i dati personali
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, ora ti dico
<Kojee> mi bastano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio clic su spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> Kojee: e inizi con allocare 100 GB per la /
<cristian_c> Kojee: scegli partizione logica e filesystem ext4
<cristian_c> Kojee: e posta schermata
<Kojee> hm...
<Kojee> non mi esce logical partition
<cristian_c> Kojee: e posta schermata
<Kojee> ah ecco ora si
<Kojee> se vado su spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio clic su spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> Kojee: dopo aver fatto la prima partizione, in modo simile crei la seconda
<cristian_c> doppio clic su spazio non allocato
<Kojee> cioe' io da prima ho una New Parition 1
<cristian_c> allochi 6 GB per la swap
<Kojee> che si prende tutto lo spazio non allocato che stava
<Kojee> la sda2
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì, non ti preoccupare
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora no
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma hai impostatpc100 GB?
<Kojee> no
<cristian_c> Kojee: posta schermata
<Kojee> avevo selezionato extended
<Kojee> https://imgur.com/aWbKCdK
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio  clic su unallocated
<Kojee> la cancello quella New Partition
<Kojee> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: e imposti la prima partizione da 100 GB logica in ext4
<cristian_c> Kojee: ma no
<cristian_c> Kojee: quella è l'estesa
<cristian_c> te l'ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio  clic su unallocated
<Kojee> ok allora
<Kojee> logica ext4
<Kojee> 100 gb
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Kojee: e posta schermata
<Kojee> un attimo
<Kojee> lol
<Kojee> imgur sta sovraccarico
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: prova imageshack
<Kojee> http://i60.tinypic.com/xgicy9.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, ora doppio clic su spazio non allocato
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: e imposti la swap da 6 GB
<Kojee> linux-swap?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> http://i61.tinypic.com/149xg5u.png
<Kojee> http://i61.tinypic.com/149xg5u.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, ora quel che resta lo dedichi alla /homd
<cristian_c> e
<Kojee> che tipo di partizione devo fare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio clic su spazio non allocato
<cristian_c> sempre logica ext4
<Kojee> da quanto la faccio?
<cristian_c> tutto lo spazio rimanente
<cristian_c> tutto
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> fatto
<cristian_c> ovvero i 357 che vedi
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> http://i62.tinypic.com/rbgr9z.png
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, premi Applica
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> applicato tutte
<cristian_c> Kojee: ok, se hai fatto, chiudi gparted
<cristian_c> Kojee: e avvia l'installazione
<Kojee> ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: poi scegli altro, e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> 'altro'
<Kojee> allora
<Kojee> mi e' uscito un messaggio
<cristian_c> ?
<Kojee> smontare partizioni in uso
<Kojee> che sarebbe dev/sda
<cristian_c> Kojee: stavi usando una partizione del disco=
<cristian_c> ma hai chiuso gparted?
<Kojee> si si
<cristian_c> allora smontale pure
<Kojee> ok sono su altro
<cristian_c> Kojee: poi scegli altro, e posta una schermata
<Kojee> http://i57.tinypic.com/ossn4x.png
<Kojee> ora?
<cristian_c> Kojee: doppio clic sucsda5
<cristian_c> sda5
<cristian_c> Kojee: punto di mount: /
<cristian_c> e spunta la casella formatta
<cristian_c> Kojee: dopodiché , doppio clic su sda7
<Kojee> si e' bloccato
<cristian_c> Kojee: punto di mount: /home
<cristian_c> Kojee: ah
<Kojee> con la rotellina che va avanti
<Kojee> come lo killo?
<Kojee> il processo dico
<cristian_c> da quanto tempo?
<Kojee> abbastanza
<cristian_c> Kojee: c'è il pulsante 'indietro'
<cristian_c> nella finestra dell'installer
<Kojee> non me lo fa selezionare
<Kojee> se premo esci
<Kojee> niente
<Kojee> non si puo' terminare con la forza?
<cristian_c> Kojee: beh, diciamo che non hai applicato niente nell'installazione, quindi sì
<Kojee> come faccio a terminare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: non c'è la 'x' nella barra  del titolo?
<Kojee> si ma premendo esci non fa nulla
<Kojee> non chiude
<cristian_c> oppure <lt+f4
<Kojee> rimane la rotellina
<cristian_c> la 'x'
<Kojee> sisi
<Kojee> anche la x
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora, dal task manager
<Kojee> ecco
<cristian_c> Kojee: se non ci sono altri problemi, riavvia l'installazione
<Kojee> eh ma come faccio
<Kojee> dove sta il task menager?
<cristian_c> Kojee: ah, ok, dalla dash cerca system monitor
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> come si chiama
<Kojee> il processo?
<cristian_c> Kojee: quello con cpu attiva
<cristian_c> mmm, mi sfugge il nome
<cristian_c> !image | Kojee
<ubot-it> Kojee: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> ho riavviato la live va
<Kojee> allora 5 per la / e 7 per la home
<Kojee> giusto?
<Kojee> non trovo tra le opzioni
<cristian_c> Kojee: allora
<Kojee> home e /
<cristian_c> Kojee: sei in 'altro'?
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> Kojee: sda5, clic destro (per evitare il freeze di prima)
<cristian_c> selezioni proprietà, modifica o quello che è
<cristian_c> Kojee: scegli punto di mount : /
<Kojee> seleziona come:
<Kojee> usare come:
<cristian_c> e spunti la casella formattare
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<Kojee> non mi esce punto di mount /
<cristian_c> sarà usare come
<Kojee> esce una lista di file system
<cristian_c> Kojee: fatto?
<Kojee> non esce /
<Kojee> da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> Kojee: fai doppio clic su sda5
<Kojee> si
<cristian_c> o comunque posta una schermata
<Kojee> http://i59.tinypic.com/357o6cl.png
<Kojee> non riesco a farlo senza far chiudere la tendina
<Kojee> va be sopra questi che vedi c'e una lista di file system
<cristian_c> Kojee: se invece fai clic destro su sda5
<cristian_c> che cosa esce?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kojee> la stessa cosa
<Kojee> anzi no
<Kojee> tasto destro
<Kojee> non fa uscire niente
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kojee> ?
<cristian_c> Kojee: scegli 'file system ext4 con journaling'
<Kojee> per il 5?
<cristian_c> Kojee: sì
<cristian_c> Kojee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=mount_root.png
<Kojee> punto di mount
<Kojee> giusto
<cristian_c> Kojee: hai spuntato la casella 'formattare'?
<Kojee> e formatta
<cristian_c> Kojee: punto di mount : /
<cristian_c> Kojee: e dai ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: per sda7 simile
<cristian_c> Kojee: scegli 'file system ext4 con journaling'
<cristian_c> spunti la casella formattare
<cristian_c> e punto di mount: /home
<cristian_c> e dai ok
<cristian_c> Kojee: fatto questo, posta la schermata
<Kojee> http://i57.tinypic.com/11jm9l4.png
<Kojee> dopo questo
<Kojee> sta altro
<Kojee> da fare?
<cristian_c> Kojee: premi Installa
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> sembra andare
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> copia dei file
<cristian_c> Kojee: nel caso tu volessi reinstallare il sidtema, basta che formatti la sda5
<Kojee> ok
<Kojee> lascio fare allora
<cristian_c> Kojee: il che ti consente di non toccare la home in sda7 con tutti i tuoi dati ;)
<cristian_c> Kojee: dico, tu volessi reinstallare i  futuro
<cristian_c> in
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-13
<glpiana> ola
<Guest56531> salve
<Guest56531> come posso aumentare la risoluzione di ubuntu
<Guest56531> ?
<Guest56531> è impostato sulla risoluzione 640x480
<glpiana> Guest56531, che scheda video hai? in fase di installazione avevi una risoluzione più elevata?
<Guest56531> nvidia geforce gtx890
<Guest56531> la mia risoluzione è 1920x1200
<glpiana> poi?
<Guest56531> cosa vuoi sapere ?
<glpiana> Guest56531, quello che ti ho chiesto sopra
<Guest56531> la scheda video te l'ho detta
<Guest56531> io ho montato ubuntu su virtualbox
<glpiana> Guest56531, ecco, questa era una informazione utile già all'inizio
<Guest56531> okok scusa
<glpiana> comuqnue ti avevo chiesto che risoluzione avevi in fase di installazione
<Guest56531> 1920x1200
<Guest56531> dopo averlo installato ed averlo avviato me lo apre con 640x480
<glpiana> in ogni caso, per virtualbox devi installare l'extension pack. poi una volta che il sistema è installato, installa in ubuntu il pacchetto build-essential e per concludere le guest addition
<glpiana> Guest56531, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Guest56531> adesso provo grazie mille
<neomaxer> salve a tutti
<neomaxer> qualcuno a cui posso fare una domanda?
<neomaxer> ma mi leggete?
<neomaxer> ma nessuno che mi risp da nessuna parte...
<Carlin0> !chiedi | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neomaxer> anche ieri ho fatto cosi e non ho ricevuto risposta.. cmq
<neomaxer> vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per giocare in linux a giochi unity tipo blockade 3d
<PinoElle> ciao
<PinoElle> non ho proprio idea del perchè siamo stati messi in chat
<Carlin0> magari uno non lo sa neomaxer ad esempio io non gioco e quindi ...
<PinoElle> io cerco un modo per porre una domanda alla community di ubuntu
<Carlin0> PinoElle, si tratta di supporto ?
<PinoElle> si
<PinoElle> ho una versione di ubuntu in dual boot con win 7 che non mi funziona più bene
<Carlin0> !chiedi | PinoElle
<ubot-it> PinoElle: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PinoElle> all avvio ubuntu mi segnala il danneggiamento di alcuni pacchetti per cui non naviga
<PinoElle> e non funzionano altre cose che necessitano il collegamento
<PinoElle> ho provato la procedura guidata ma niente alla fine in alto a destra mi esce un pallino come divieto di accesso
<PinoElle> ubuntu 14 pacchetti danneggiati non si ripristinano
<Carlin0> PinoElle, apri un terminale e dai questo comando → cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> PinoElle, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | PinoElle
<ubot-it> PinoElle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PinoElle> carlin0 caro per avviare ubuntu devo spegnere questo s.o. come si fa?
<ExPBoy> ?
<PinoElle> cioè dovrei usare due pc
<Carlin0> entra da ubuntu PinoElle
<PinoElle> grazie carlin0 ma l ubuntu che ho installato non mi permette di collegarmi
<Carlin0> PinoElle, via cavo non va ?
<PinoElle> non ho provato ma credo mi convenga fare la procedura con due pc
<PinoElle> ok grazie comunque rientrerò tra un pò
<neomaxer> come faccio a impostare backspace per tornare indietro di una pagine in firefox?
<neomaxer> nessuno ha una soluzione?
<Giuliano> a chi chiedere assistenza?
<gammax> Vai Giuliano :)
<Giuliano> ti ringrazio. Cerco di essere sintetico: ho un portatile danneggiato in cui il windows 8 non si avvia più. E' anche impossibile fare il boot da usb
<Giuliano> sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un hd esterno in modo da accervi con il portatile danneggiato
<Giuliano> (ovviamente lo sto facendo da un terminale funzionante )
<Giuliano> installando l'ultima versione noto che è "necessario" prima provarlo senza installarlo
<gammax> È anche impossibile fare il boot da usb...strano
<Giuliano> lo è.. cicla infinitamente (boot di windows 8)
<Giuliano> cioe si riavvia in continuazione
<Giuliano> pur avendo definito correttamente il boot order
<gammax> Ma hai provato ad entrare nel bios
<gammax> e forzare il boot da usb
<Giuliano> ho impostato il boot su usb
<Giuliano> l'ho fatto su altri computer e va tranquillamente.. invece su quello nada.. non parte alcuna schermata di installazione.. sta 5 min poi si riavvia
<Giuliano> comunque, siccome la chiavetta usb (che altrove funziona per fare il boot) non sta simpatica al mio portatile "rotto"
<Giuliano> pensavo di installare direttamente un sistema operativo su HDext e di avviare il computer rotto da questa unità
<gammax> puoi provare...però che sbatti
<ExPBoy> ma se il pc è rotto....
<Matt_91> ExPBoy, mi hai preceduto XD
<Giuliano> ho detto "rotto" solo per spiegare una situazione
<ExPBoy> Giuliano, allora spiega meglio
<Giuliano> perfetto
<Giuliano> è salta la corrente mentre lo utilizzavo. Normalmente quando questo accade si riavvia da solo senza problemi
<Giuliano> ma stavolta no.
<Giuliano> windows 8 è completamente non funzionante
<Giuliano> il bios è accessibile, e so come impostare l'ordine del boot correttamente
<Giuliano> ho eseguito una diagnostica della memoria (tutto ok) e dell'HD INTERNO(errore 305)
<ExPBoy> non avendo la sfera di cristallo posso presumere che ci siano danni dovuti a questa cosa
<Giuliano> quindi l'HD potrebbe essere guasto e non si puo piu avviare win
<Giuliano> tuttavia, facendo partire un altro sistema operativo da hdext, potrei comunque accedere a dei dati (questa è la mia speranza
<Giuliano> comunque, al di la della questione "hardware" ovvero tecnica... io volevo chiedere una cosa a livello software
<Giuliano> l'ultima versione di ubuntu sembra forzarti a provarla senza installarla
<Giuliano> io invece voglio installarla su HD ext senza provarla. Tutto qui
<Giuliano> vabbhe... torno dopo in caso visto che siete impegnati :)
<ExPBoy> eh
<PEPPEPEPPE> partizione windows non più visibile da grub gnu
<PEPPEPEPPE> ciao ragazzi, siete belli
<PEPPEPEPPE> pacchetti danneggiati di ubuntu non ripristinabili tramite procedura guidata
<PEPPEPEPPE> mi sento una particella di sodio
<PEPPEPEPPE> c'è qualcunooooo??
<ExPBoy> PEPPEPEPPE, se dai più informazioni utili forse qualcuno che può ti aiuta
<PEPPEPEPPE> in realtà dovrei prendere il laptop a martellate non so da dove iniziare
<ExPBoy> ok
<PEPPEPEPPE> in questo momento sulla schermata iniziale di ubuntu mi da problemi la tastiera
<PEPPEPEPPE> sicchè non riesco ad avviarlo con la password
<PEPPEPEPPE> gnu grub non mi fa vedere più partenza con windows
<glpiana> PEPPEPEPPE, da grub, entra in recovery mode, scegli la voce "dpkg" dopodichè apri un terminale di root e scrivi: update-grub
<glpiana> dopodichè riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc
<PEPPEPEPPE> gia fatto
<PEPPEPEPPE> dopodichè non vede piu nulla e non si avvia nemmeno in sessione ospite
<PEPPEPEPPE> glpiana grazie, gnu grab mi da diverse opzioni di recupero
<PEPPEPEPPE> le sto provando un pò a caso ma sin ora nulla
<PEPPEPEPPE> dpkg mi dice che deve scaricare dei pacchetti
<PEPPEPEPPE> E: dipendenze non trovate. Riprovate usando -f
<PEPPEPEPPE> tastiera a scherma mi escono tutti punti interrogativi ??????????????????
<PEPPEPEPPE> aiutooo
<PEPPEPEPPE> ubuntu 14.04 fermo sulla schermata di avvio
<PEPPEPEPPE> c'è un santo programmatore tra di voi
<PEPPEPEPPE> ?
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi da una mano con gpg e la verifica di file .deb ?
<PEPPEPEPPE> update-grub (da terminale)
<PEPPEPEPPE> root@pebbuntu-HP-635-Notebook-PC: update-grub
<PEPPEPEPPE> cfdf
<PEPPEPEPPE> dipendenze non trovate provare usansdo -f
<danielepresti> salve, non so se chiedere aiuto qui oppure al forum... ho un problema con pulseaudio, all'avvio devo scrivere su terminale pulseaudio per far partire la scheda audio
<danielepresti> unable to connect pulseaudio
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi da una mano con gpg e la verifica di file .deb ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773184/
<peppe111> ciao
<peppe111> conoscete una app per guardare youtube su lubuntu senza usare firefox?
<cristian_c> peppe111: a che ti serve 'una app'?
<peppe111> sistema lento, meglio non usare firefox
<cristian_c> peppe111: che pc è?
<peppe111> atom
<cristian_c> peppe111: quale?
<cristian_c> peppe111: atom è un tipo di cpu
<peppe111> una scheda che si alimenta direttamente con la 12v
<cristian_c> peppe111: ?
<peppe111> nn ricordo il nome
<peppe111> ma nn è molto potente
<cristian_c> peppe111: non capisco, non è un pc?
<peppe111> si
<cristian_c> O.o
<peppe111> che centra?
<peppe111> è vecchio e poco potente
<cristian_c> peppe111: puoi dire quale pc è?
<peppe111> che nesso c'è con la domanda?
<cristian_c> peppe111: che nesso ha firefox con youtube?
<peppe111> vedi tu
<cristian_c> peppe111: ecco, vedi tu
<cristian_c> torna quando hai le idee più chiare
<peppe111> tutti quelli che usano linux e derivati sono tutti montati, non c'è niente da fare
<peppe111> ho chiesto il nome di un programma punto
<peppe111> se fosse stato un forum microsoft avrei avuto già dieci risposte con criterio
<cristian_c> ehhhh, l'educazione....
<DarkAdrenaline> ciao
<DarkAdrenaline> potete passare un attimo da qui? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=4811884#p4811884
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: qui non si fanno segnalazioni di questo tipo
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: questo è un canale di supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> e non di pubblicità a proprie discussioni
<DarkAdrenaline> va bene
<DarkAdrenaline> posso chiedere allora
<DarkAdrenaline> ?
<DarkAdrenaline> è un po' difficile da spiegare qui, quindi chiedevo di leggere in caso il post, tutto qua
<roht> e dove sta sto post?
<Caino> Help!!!
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: sì, ma se lo spieghi è meglio
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Caino
<ubot-it> Caino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Caino> ok grazie
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: appunto, può arrivare un roht o altri e non capire di cosa parli
<DarkAdrenaline> (non sono principiante nè con ubuntu nè col problema, quindi avrei bisogno solo di un input se volete)
<DarkAdrenaline> :)
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: sì, ok, ma bando alle ciance :D
<DarkAdrenaline> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=4811884#p4811884
<DarkAdrenaline> è questo il post
<Caino> sto provando ad installare kubuntu su un asus pro61 ma mentre sta facendo il boot si blocca e mi da errore "fast tsc calibration failed"
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: ottimo, ora sì che hai spiegato
<cristian_c> Caino: in modalità live?
<DarkAdrenaline> scusate se mi sono approcciata male, capisco che posso aver dato fastidio ma comunque so bene la netiquette dei forum cosa prevede e so anche che spesso le persone ne approfittano purtroppo
<Caino> non parte in nessun modo, premetto che il disco funziona xche ho installato sul mio pc ed è andato tutto liscio
<DarkAdrenaline> anzi, sappiate che potete chiedere pure a me x supporto, usando da anni linux potrei aiutare ;)
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: sopratutto che questo non è un forum, ma una chat :)
<DarkAdrenaline> si ;) scusate ancora
<DarkAdrenaline> ma sono veramente arrabbiata, perchè ho risolto tanti problemi su linux e per questa sciocchezza mi confondo molto, più che altro, con la scheda riesco a creare una rete  AP da win e da linux no
<cristian_c> Caino: che file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: va beh, dovremo leggere il topic, visto che non ti decidi :P
<Caino> quello che c'è sul sito, provato sia la versione 32 che 64bit
<Caino> stesso problema
<akis24> Caino:  prova vedere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/642008/error-0-000000-tsc-fast-tsc-calibration-failed
<Caino> ok, grazie ;)
<DarkAdrenaline> fate con calma
<DarkAdrenaline> ;)
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: ok, ho letto
<cristian_c> usi kubunu
<cristian_c> t
<DarkAdrenaline> vi saluto, volevo solo segnalare
<Caino> mah non dice niente...
<DarkAdrenaline> purtroppo il lavoro mi cgiama
<cristian_c> DarkAdrenaline: a occhio potrebbe essere anche un fatto di driver
<Caino> provo a cercare in giro...
<Caino> grazie lo stesso :D
<akis24> perfetto
<cristian_c> Caino:
<cristian_c> Caino: esattamente, quando appare quel messaggio?
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<JACK3viso> Quando uno non usa le ditrò NON LTE viene chiesto l'aggiornamento a quella successiva allo scadere dei mesi relativi alla durata massima?
<akis24> JACK3viso: si il sistema ti segnalera' la possibilita' di avanzare di versione
<cristian_c> !lts | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<JACK3viso> ops errore mio lts
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: confermo quanto scrive akis24
<JACK3viso> grazie
<cristian_c> !rilasci ! JACK3viso
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !rilasci | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Caino> cristian_c: appena inizia il boot
<Caino> è tutto il pomeriggio che cerco una soluzione ma niente
<Caino> mi sa che alla fine mi tocca rimettere windows
<cristian_c> Caino: ok, ma sìì più preciso
<cristian_c> Caino: fino a dove arrivi prima di quel messaggio?
<Caino> allora metto il dvd con kubuntu 14.04, faccio partire il sistema dopo tre o quattro secondi che è partito il boot appare l'errore
<Caino> quando c'è in basso la tastiera con l'omino...
<Caino> gli faccio fare il boot direttamente da dvd
<cristian_c> 'faccio partire il sistema'
<cristian_c> Caino: cosa fai quando appare la tastiera e l'omino?
<Caino> nulla
<Caino> è appena partito il boot
<cristian_c> ?
<Caino> ue?
<cristian_c> Caino: non fai nulla quando appare quella schermata?
<JACK3viso> ho installato in alcuni pc portatili le distro xubuntu 12.04 senza nessun problema di risoluzione dello schermo (1280x768) con il passare delle distro alla 14.04 la risoluzione rimane bloccata a 640x480 senza nessuna possibilità di modifica come risolvere il problema? Grazie in anticipo per la risposta i eventuale link
<Caino> appena parte il boot da dvd appare in basso una tastiera con l'omino e subito dopo mi dovrebbe apparire la schermata che mi fa scegliere se provare kubuntu o installarlo
<Caino> ma invece appare l'errore
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: nome del pc?
<JACK3viso> dici marchio
<cristian_c> Caino: non fai nulla quando appare quella schermata?
<JACK3viso> Fujitsu siemens
<Caino> no che devo fare?
<Caino> non posso fare nulla
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: sì, ma serve anche il nome del pc, non solo il marchio
<cristian_c> Caino: non puoi premere tasti?
<JACK3viso> e le recupero domani
<Caino> la schermata in cui dovrei scegliere se installare o provare kubuntu non esce, esce l'errore
<JACK3viso> pensavo ci fosse una soluzione generale
<Caino> no
<Caino> anche se li premo non succede nulla
<Caino> sto provando ora
<cristian_c> JACK3viso: se non sappiamo nulla delle caratteristiche del pc, come possiamo darti risposte corrette?
<cristian_c> Caino: ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Caino> ok
<cristian_c> Caino: non ti esce una schermata tipo grub?
<cristian_c> all'inizio
<Caino> grub sarebbe?
<Caino> scusa ma non sono molto ferrato con linux
<cristian_c> Caino: una cosa somigliante a questa: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<Caino> no
<Caino> nessuna schermata co cui possa interagire
<cristian_c> Caino: ok
<Caino> scusate ma ora devo chiudere
<Caino> buona serata
<paolo1234> salve nessuno puo aiutarmi
<paolo1234> ho un problema con il port forwarding
<alfaromeo159> salve, un aiuto per il secondo disco fisso, ubuntu me lo fa vedere sul desktop, ma non è attivo
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, cosa intendi per "non è attivo"?
<alfaromeo159> lo vedo sul desktop ma quando mi avvicino per metterci un file mi dice non attivo proprietà root e il nome è troppo lungo (io non ne ho messi)
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: ls -al /media/$USER
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> alfaromeo159: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfaromeo159> scusate, cosa significa mettere l'output su pastebin? perchè vi ostinate col lineare B non potete scrivere in italiano
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, hai letto quello che ti ha scritto ubot-it ?
<fabio_cc> è italiano
<alfaromeo159> si ma ho un blocco spero sia momentaneo non riesco ad aprire file
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, che file devi aprire? devi aprire il terminale, dare quel comando, copiare la risposta e poi seguire quello che ti ha scritto ubot-it
<alfaromeo159> si ho letto ma non riesco ad aprire il terminale, non mi era mai successo, lo scrivo, lo vedo ma rimane non attivo,  mi sa che dovrò spegnere tutto e riaccendere. Ci sentiamo domani mi dispiace.
<fabio_cc> alfaromeo159, si, prova a riavviare
<luxyano> sera a tutti..!!!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | luxyano
<ubot-it> luxyano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luxyano> Grazie mille..
<fabio_cc> prego :)
<marianomarciello> buonasera ragazzi chi può darmi una mano ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | marianomarciello
<ubot-it> marianomarciello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marianomarciello> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su una partizione e quando vado a spegnerlo mi rimane lo sfondo senza menù ma non si arresta come posso fare per risolverlo ?
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: se premi esc cosa  succede?
<marianomarciello> niente
<Bisso> Salve ragazzi, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su una chiavetta usb, dopo aver avviato il computer portatile in modalità prova volevo creare una partizione per il sistema operativo da far risiedere nella chiavetta usb. Sto seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#primarie . Il problema
<Bisso>  è cje
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: un attimo
<cristian_c> Bisso: su?
<fabio_cc> Bisso, la guida da seguire è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<Bisso> Salve ragazzi, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su una chiavetta usb, dopo aver avviato il computer portatile in modalità prova volevo creare una partizione per il sistema operativo da far risiedere nella chiavetta usb. Sto seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#primarie . Il problema
<Bisso>  è che la mia chiavetta usb ha una chiave affianco e non mi permette di fare resize/move. Come faccio a togliere la chiave?
<cristian_c> Bisso: smomta
<cristian_c> n
<cristian_c> Bisso: sai che le prestazioni su flash drive non sono il massimo?
<cristian_c> Bisso: oltre a lungo andare a logorare la salute del supporto flash
<Bisso> Non mi servono grandi prestazioni. Lo utilizzo solamente per programmare in c. E ho visto che lo swap aiuta le prestazioni.
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: da quanto tempo accade?
<marianomarciello> da appena l'ho installato
<cristian_c> Bisso: e non potresti installare sul drive interno?
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: ok
<Bisso> Ho in mano il computer di mio padre e di conseguenza non volevo rischiare di perdere tutti i suoi file e il suo amato windows.
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: facciamo una prova
<Bisso> Cosa mi consigli di fare? Ho provato con la virtual box ma è troppo lento! Un disastro..
<cristian_c> Bisso: oki, capito
<cristian_c> Bisso: beh, io partizionerei
<cristian_c> una partizioncina tutta per te
<cristian_c> anche piccola
<Bisso> Era quello che volevo fare. Ma non essendo molto pratico e non avendo mai una fatto una cosa del genere ho paura di mettere le mani dove non bisogna e di fare dei guai. Per quello volevo utilizzare una chiavetta, perchè è molto comoda e perchè sono sicuro di non perdere nessun file.
<cristian_c> Bisso: e perché  non perderesti file?
<cristian_c> Bisso: comunque se ti accontenti potresti fare come hai detto tu
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: no privato
<marianomarciello> ok sorry
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: stai chattando da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Bisso: la swap non aiuta le prestazioni, è più lenta
<Bisso> Se faccio unmont mi viene fuori questo messaggio di errore: "unmont : / cdrom : / device is busy . ( In some cases useful info about processes That use the device is found by lsof ( 8 ) or fuser ( 1 ) )"
<cristian_c> Bisso: la swap aumenta la ram se è troppo poca, ma essendo su disco è una memoria più lenta
<cristian_c> Bisso: e non so quanto possa fare bene la partizione swap a un'usb
<marianomarciello> sisi
<cristian_c> Bisso: perché stai smontando quella sbagliata forse
<Bisso> Ho solo quella.
<cristian_c> Bisso: sudo fdiskl
<cristian_c> Bisso: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | Bisso
<ubot-it> Bisso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: digita in un terminale: sudo shutdown -r now
<marianomarciello> ho gia provato non funziona rimane sempre la
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: esattamente questo comando?
<marianomarciello> si
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: trabocchetto
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: il -r sta per riavvio
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: quindi non puoi aver digitato quel comando
<marianomarciello> si
<marianomarciello> ho fatto quello con r quello con h
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: succede solo con ubuntu?
<marianomarciello> si
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<marianomarciello> ho provato a cambiare la striga ma il risultati è stato che ubuntu non partiva più
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: ?
<marianomarciello> una striga mi sa Command list
<marianomarciello> una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: quale stringa?
<marianomarciello> non la ricordo ora perfettamente scusami
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<liven> salve
<liven> ho un problema abbastanza grave
<liven> le spiego cosa [ successo, il mio hdd [ danneggiato quindi ho provato a formattarlo da un altro sistema linux, ma il problema  non sembra essere risolto, ora che ho scaricato e masterizzato la versione di ubuntu quella ultima, all-installazione mi da errore di crash  di installazione, percio sto scaricand  la versione recente di ubuntu, ma  ce un p
<liven> roblema non so come masterizzarlo  da ubuntu, praticamente il file iso lo mettero sulla usb e poi devo masterizzarlo su un altra, come posso masterizzare tramite ubuntu_
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-14
<alfredd> ciao, alla fine dell'aggiornamento vengono visualizzate due finestre: "Software Aggiornato" e "Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti"
<alfredd> qui il testo della seconda finestra http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778756/
<alfredd> (NB: la connessione a internet c'è)
<akis24> alfredd: prova a cambiare server per gli aggiornamenti
<alfredd> non so come si fa.
<akis24> alfredd: apri synaptic " gestore pacchetti "  vai su impostazioni "  alla voce  " scaricare da " modifica il server da cui aggiorni
<akis24> alfredd: impostazioni >> repository  e poi scaricare da
<alfredd> come si apre synaptic?
<akis24> alfredd: dal menu → sistema → gestore pacchetti
<alfredd> da "impostazioni di sistema"?
<akis24> alfredd:  si
<alfredd> "software e aggiornamenti"?
<akis24> alfredd: si anche da li aprilo
<akis24> alfredd: apri → impostazioni
<alfredd> in "software per ubuntu" trovo "scaricare da" ed è selezionato nel menù a tendina "Server Italia"
<alfredd> clicco sulla tendina e le alternative presenti sono "Server Principale" e "Altro"
<akis24> alfredd:bene cambia server e seleziona garr.it
<akis24> alfredd: quando hai selezionato http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/ ecc ecc   chiudi e riaggiorna le informazioni dovrebbero apparirti gli aggiornamenti disponibili  e prosegui ..
<akis24> alfredd:  e poi chiama cristian_c  se disponibile che io devo assentarmi qualche minuto ..
<alfredd> akis24: cristian_c chi c'è di voi?
<alfredd> ho cambiato server e ho scelto garr.
<alfredd> ma non mi segnala alcun nuovo aggiornamento.
<cristian_c> lol
<alfredd> però se leggi nel pastebin che ti ho linkato sopra c'è scritto che deve essere fatto manualmente
<alfredd> l'aggiornamento di quei pacchetti di flash
<cristian_c> alfredd: allora digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alfredd> fatto.
<cristian_c> alfredd: posta il link qui in canale
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778893/
<cristian_c> alfredd: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778922/
<alfredd> cristian_c: ho fatto. leggendo il paste vedo che non ci sono informazioni sull'aggiornamento flash plugin.
<alfredd> ma era questo l'aggiornamento non riuscito.
<alfredd> ti segnalo di nuovo che nel messaggio che ti ho postato sopra dice che questo aggiornamento va fatto a mano
<cristian_c> alfredd: io non vedo messaggi del genere nell'ultimo paste
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778756/
<alfredd> eccolo.
<cristian_c> alfredd: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12779002/
<cristian_c> alfredd: da dove viene fuori quell'errore?
<alfredd> stamattina, alla fine dell'aggiornamento vengono visualizzate due finestre: "Software Aggiornato" e "Impossibile scaricare i dati di alcuni pacchetti"
<alfredd> (akis24: mi ha fatto cambiare server per gli aggiornamenti e poi sei entrato tu)
<cristian_c> alfredd: se ora utilizzi il gestore aggiornamenti, succede ancora?
<alfredd> cosè il gestore aggiornamenti?
<alfredd> dove lo apro?
<cristian_c> alfredd: da dove provengono quei messaggi?
<alfredd> dall'aggiornamento automatico!!!!!
<alfredd> quotidiano!!
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> quello è il gestore aggiornamenti :P
<alfredd> ma se è automatico mica lo utilizzo io!!
<alfredd> che ne so cosa succede ora.
<alfredd> perciò lo sto chiedendo a te!!
<alfredd> ti sto chiedendo cosa si deve fare!
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> alfredd: prima di tutto, datti una calmata
<alfredd> ricapitoliamo, c'è un msg di errore
<cristian_c> alfredd: in secondo luogo, se apri il gestore aggiornamenti e l'errore si ripete, è un conto
<cristian_c> se non si ripete, è un altro conto
<alfredd> come si apre il gestore aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> alfredd: sei su unity?
<alfredd> non so. ho ubuntu
<ExPBoy> lol
<alfredd> versione 14.04 mi pare
<cristian_c> alfredd: con sfondo melanzana e launcher a sinistra?
<alfredd> laucher verticale a sinistra
<cristian_c> alfredd: cat /etc/issue
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<alfredd> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<cristian_c> alfredd: allora
<cristian_c> alfredd: apri la dash in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> e digita: aggiornamenti
<alfredd> dice il software è aggiornato
<cristian_c> errori?
<alfredd> no
<cristian_c> perfetto, sei a posto
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<alfredd> posso chiederti unultima cosa?
<cristian_c> !chiedi ! alfredd
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alfredd> akis24: mi ha fatto cambiare il server in mirror.garr
<alfredd> prima era server italia (mi pare)
<alfredd> che faccio devo impostare di nuovo il vecchio server per gli aggiornamenti
<alfredd> ??
<cristian_c> il garr è italiano
<cristian_c> alfredd: ma perché?
<alfredd> perchè cosa?
<cristian_c> perchè cambiarlo?
<alfredd> il  garr?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> il server
<alfredd> non so
<cristian_c> ottimo
<alfredd> perchè prima era unaltro
<alfredd> che mi consigli?
<alfredd> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> alfredd: se va ok, non toccare
<alfredd> come faccio a sapere se va ok?
<cristian_c> alfredd: nel senso, problemi col server non ne hai
<cristian_c> alla fine sono sempre gli stessi repository
<alfredd> io sono di quelli imbranati forti!! che quando cambi un'impostazione vado in paranoia
<cristian_c> solo che scarichi i pacchetti da un server italiano
<cristian_c> invece che ne so da un server usa
<cristian_c> ma sempre gli stessi repo con gli stessi pacchetti sono
<alfredd> e prima di impostare su garr c'è un server italia
<alfredd> cmq lascio garr?
<alfredd> non cambia niente?
<cristian_c> alfredd: la discussione è abbastanza surreale
<cristian_c> alfredd: massì
<alfredd> mi dispiace. immagino!!
<alfredd> purtroppo l'informatica non fa per me.
<alfredd> è già tanto essere arrivati a usare ubuntu!
<alfredd> (per me.)
<alfredd> vabeh lascio garr.
<cristian_c> alfredd: la regola generale in tutti i campi è che se una cosa funziona, meglio non toccarla
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non si sa come toccarla
<alfredd> ok. ti ringrazio.
<alfredd> buona giornata.
<cristian_c> anche a te
<celso> buongiorno posso chiedere una info?
<beeeaaarrr> ciao
<beeeaaarrr> ho appena installato ubuntu
<beeeaaarrr> non riesco a vedere video su youtube
<beeeaaarrr> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, che cosa ottieni quando provi a vedere un video su youtube?
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, un messaggio di errore o cos'altro? e con quale browser?
<beeeaaarrr> the plugin is vulnerable and should be updated... activate adobe flash player
<beeeaaarrr> il browser è mozilla
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, versione di ubuntu?
<beeeaaarrr> ho una versione ubuntu 12.04.lts
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: youtube non richiede flash
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<beeeaaarrr> sto provando
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, ma comunque hai messo di proposito la 12.04?
<fabio_cc> è ancora supportata ma un pò vecchiotta
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: ma a che ti serve flash?
<beeeaaarrr> youtube chiedeva di installarlo
<beeeaaarrr> ho installato 12.04 perchè ho un vecchio pc
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, youtube funziona anche senza, usa html5
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: ripeto, youtube non richiede flas
<beeeaaarrr> non so se supporta anche 14.04
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: solo se installi, lo utilizza
<beeeaaarrr> ok come utilizzo html5
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: non c'entra niente. il tipo di video di youtube visualizzati dipende dai server di google stessi
<beeeaaarrr> lo scarico
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: ma hai capito cos'ho detto?
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, non devi scaricare nulla
<beeeaaarrr> ok
<beeeaaarrr> scusate ma sono abbastanza inesperto
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: molto semplicemente, se visualizzi contenuti in flash all'infuori di youtube, è molto probabile che ti serva flash
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: ma se il tuo unico interesse per flash riguarda youtube, puoi tranquillamente disinstallarlo
<cristian_c> che non è il massimo della sicurezza, il flash, oggigiorno
<cristian_c> e l'alternativa c'è
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, se flash ti serve per altro, puoi istruire youtube ad usare html5, da qui: https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=it&gl=IT
<rrr111> buongiorno, ho problemi con la visualizzazione dei video, mi dice "per visualizzare questo contenuto è richiesto plugin" cosa faccio?
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, se no fai come ti ha detto cristian_c
<fabio_cc> rrr111, video in che formato?
<fabio_cc> rrr111, ti specifica quale plugin?
<beeeaaarrr> in generale non guardo video solo su youtube... pensavo fosse utile anche per vedere film, etc..
<rrr111> no non specifica ma stamattina mentre aggiornava il plugin di flash si era inchiodato...
<fabio_cc> rrr111, ma parli di video sul web, o file locali?
<rrr111> web, ma youtube funziona
<cristian_c> rrr111: 'si era inchiodato' <-- puoi specificare meglio?
<fabio_cc> rrr111, si perché youtube non richiede flash
<rrr111> non è riuscito a scaricarlo e installarlo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rrr111
<ubot-it> rrr111: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> che altrimenti giochiamo agli indovinelli
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, se vuoi tenere flash, specifica a youtube di usare html5 tramite il link che ti ho dato
<beeeaaarrr> ok...
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, comunque se hai appena installato, devi fare gli aggiornamenti: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<beeeaaarrr> ora youtube funziona anche se è un po lento
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, caratteristiche del pc?
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: anche un sudo apt-get upgrade, aggiungo
<beeeaaarrr> Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<beeeaaarrr> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<beeeaaarrr> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<beeeaaarrr> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata
<beeeaaarrr> ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti ma mi risponde così
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, hai il software center aperto?
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: come fa notare fabio_cc , il dist-upgrade include l'upgrade
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: hai finestre aperte?
<beeeaaarrr> Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz  32-bit
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, scheda video e ram?
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: se vuoi usare un pentium 4 come un pc moderno, auguri
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, ad ogni modo, forse andresti meglio con lubuntu 14.04, invece che con ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> fabio_cc: sinceramente, basta il processore a inserirlo nella categoria 'antiquariato' :D
<beeeaaarrr> ho recuperato un vecchio pc da installare in un centro di aggreegazione giovanile
<rrr111> cristian_c devo dirti qualche altro dettaglio?
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, :D
<beeeaaarrr> per avviare i ragazzi a linux
<fabio_cc> rrr111, magari il messaggio di errore che hai ottenuto durante l'aggiornamento di flash
<beeeaaarrr> non abbiamo grosse risorse economiche e pensavo che con linux potessi usare questo computer meglio che con windows xp
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: e non potevi lasciarlo alla sua destinazione?
<fabio_cc> rrr111, comunque potrebbe bastare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> rrr111, e riavviare il browser
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: il pc si trova in questo centro ora?
<beeeaaarrr> lo sto provando da casa prima di portarlo li
<beeeaaarrr> mi consigliate di rinunciare ?
<ExPBoy> andando avanti la conpatibilità con pc datati sarà sempre minore
<ExPBoy> com*
<ExPBoy> beeeaaarrr, magari con xp va meglio
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: sei già fortunato che i video li apre
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: come suggerisce fabio, lubuntu può avere prestazioni migliori, ma non aspettarti miracoli su una mcchina del genere
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, tenta con lubuntu 14.04, e vedi come gira
<cristian_c> beeeaaarrr: non puoi usarlo come lo useresti sui pc di oggi
<beeeaaarrr> ok... :(
<beeeaaarrr> provo ad installare la versione 14.04
<beeeaaarrr> nel caso non funzionasse neanche questa rottamerò questo pc
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, vai direttamente con questo link
<beeeaaarrr> mi sapete dire quali sono le condizioni minime di un computer
<rrr111> cristian_c ho dato il comando che mi hai detto, riavviato firefox ma i giochi e i video flash lo li vedo ancora.
<beeeaaarrr> per farlo funzionare
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<rrr111> Stamattina non è riuscito a  installare questo: adobe-flashplugin_20151013.1.orig.tar.gz
<cristian_c> rrr111: non installare quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> da dove l'hai preso?
<beeeaaarrr> grazie... vi farò sapere come è andata!
<rrr111> era nel messaggio di errore che mi dava
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, volendo puoi provare anche lubuntu 15.04
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, più nuova
<rrr111> l'ho già scaricata però, adesso ho una cartela compressa con quel nome nei fili scaricati
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, per i requisiti di lubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fabio_cc> ops sbagliato
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rrr111> cristian_c ho inchiodato tutto?
<fabio_cc> beeeaaarrr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight_GUI_alternative_.28Xubuntu_and_Lubuntu.29
<cristian_c> rrr111: se preferisci andare per i fatti tuoi, libero di farlo, ma non qui in supporto
<cristian_c> rrr111: qual è il problema?
<rrr111> mi da queto messaggio Il plugin richiesto non è stato trovato
<rrr111> Video richiede l'installazione di plugin per riprodurre file multimediali della seguente tipologia: application/x-shockwave-flash decoder
<fabio_cc> rrr111, dpkg -l | grep flash
<fabio_cc> !paste | rrr111
<ubot-it> rrr111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rrr111> ho dato il primo comando
<fabio_cc> rrr111, quale?
<rrr111> dpkg -l | grep flash
<fabio_cc> rrr111, ok ora metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> rrr111, segui quello che ha scritto ubot-it
<rrr111> cosa devo scrivere?
<fabio_cc> rrr111, quel comando non ha dato output?
<rrr111> si 2 righette
<fabio_cc> rrr111, quelle incollale su pastebin
<fabio_cc> rrr111, o se sono solo 2, mettile qui
<rrr111> cosa vuol dire pastebin
<cristian_c> rrr111:
<fabio_cc> rrr111, incolla qui, fino a 3 righe puoi
<cristian_c> rrr111: digita: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> rrr111: digita: dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<rrr111> rigo@rigo-HP-Compaq-dc7100-CMT-DX438AV:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<rrr111> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.535ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<rrr111> ho fatto casino?
<cristian_c> rrr111: esce soltanto questo?
<rrr111> si, provo a scrivere dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebiniy ?
<cristian_c> rrr111: tra l'alro ubuntu non risulta neanche aggiornato
<cristian_c> rrr111: se è tutto lì l'output, non serve
<rrr111> cosa devo fare?
<rrr111> si solo così: rigo@rigo-HP-Compaq-dc7100-CMT-DX438AV:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<rrr111> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.535ubuntu0.14.04.1                         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<rrr111> flash è scritto in rosso
<rrr111> ma della cartella compressa che ho scaricato oggi che si chiama adobe-flashplugin_20151013.1.orig.tar.gz cosa ne faccio?
<cristian_c> rrr111: senti
<cristian_c> rrr111: prima ti avevo chiesto:
<cristian_c> da dove avevi preso quel pacchetto
<rrr111> Il messagio di errore che mi dava stamattiva diceva che non era riuscito a installare il  pacchetto adobe-flashplugin_20151013.1.orig.tar.gz, così ho copiato e incollato  il nome del pacchetto su lla barra  degli indirizzi di firefox e mi si è scaricato
<rrr111> è un pacchetto dannoso?
<rrr111> lo cancello?
<cristian_c> da dove avevi preso quel pacchetto?
<cristian_c> rrr111: che se non rispondi, non ti faccio perdere altro tempo e ti auguro buona giornata
<rrr111> da internet
<cristian_c> rrr111: ecco, se ti serve qualcosa in particolare, il consiglio è:
<cristian_c> 1) cercare nel software center
<rrr111> ho scritto quello che non è riuscito a scaricare da solo sulla barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> 2) leggere le guide wiki e la doc ufficiale
<cristian_c> 3) domandare in supporto, ovvero forum, chat o il servizio Chiedi
<cristian_c> in ordine di importanza
<cristian_c> i tre punti specificati
<rrr111> perchè non qui?
<fabio_cc> rrr111, punto 3
<Il-Pandino> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Il-Pandino
<ubot-it> Il-Pandino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rrr111> scusate ma veramente non capisco, cosa ho fatto di male? ho un problema e lo chiedo nel posto più veloce che ho trovato, perchè non potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> rrr111: qui si intende con il termine 'chat'
<Il-Pandino> fabio_cc: salve
<cristian_c> rrr111: ti si è chiesto quale fosse il problema
<cristian_c> rrr111: ti si sono anche dati consigli
<cristian_c> rrr111: e ti si era detto anche di fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema, se non sbaglio
<Il-Pandino> cristian_c: salve
<rrr111> chat supporto tecnico. ho risposto qual'è il mio problema, ho seguito i consigli e i comandi che mi hai dato e non so fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> rrr111: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<rrr111> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<rrr111> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> rrr111: gli aggiornamenti li puoi eseguire almeno in due modi diversi
<rrr111> digito?
<cristian_c> rrr111: esatto, puoi installarlo
<cristian_c> su su, non è difficile
<Il-Pandino> cristian_c: scusi se interrompo la discussione, potrei avere un'informazione
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Il-Pandino
<ubot-it> Il-Pandino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rrr111> ho fatto, ridò il sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ?
<Il-Pandino> cristian_c: grazie, allora. il problema è questo, volevo installare ubuntu 14.04. Ho scaricato il file ISO, tramite un programma di emulazione l'ho aperto ed ho avviato l'installazione. Appena parte l'installazione mi esce questo errore. "cannot download the metalink and therefore this iso"
<cristian_c> rrr111: sì
<akis24> Il-Pandino: masterizza la iso su dvd oppure su usb  niente emulazione
<cristian_c> Il-Pandino: 'un programma di emulazione'
<Il-Pandino> il problema è questo?
<fabio_cc> [11:35] <fabio_cc> rrr111, comunque potrebbe bastare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> [11:35] * marcello1 è uscito (Quit: Sto andando via)
<fabio_cc> [11:35] <fabio_cc> rrr111, e riavviare il browser
<rrr111> fatto, sento la macchina che fa il ronzio (che sta lavorando) ma non compare niente a terminale
<cristian_c> Il-Pandino: sappi che spesso e volentieri, situazioni e problemi connessi a questo tipo di installazione, sono attinenti al software di emulazione cbe usi
<fabio_cc> rrr111, meglio ancora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> Il-Pandino: nel qual caso, dovresti rivolgerti alle risorse messe a disposizione dal software di emulazione
<Il-Pandino> cristian_c: quindi masterizzando, dovrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> Il-Pandino: ti ho risposto sopra, e ti ha anche risposto akis24
<rrr111> mi dice: I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<rrr111>   linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic
<rrr111>   linux-headers-3.13.0-61 linux-headers-3.13.0-61-generic
<rrr111>   linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-61-generic
<rrr111>   linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-61-generic
<rrr111> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli.
<fabio_cc> [11:55] <fabio_cc> rrr111, incolla qui, fino a 3 righe puoi
<akis24> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<cristian_c> fabio_cc: è tempo perso :D
<fabio_cc> non legge
<akis24> la matematica non è un opinione direi
<Il-Pandino> Bene, vi ringrazio!
<cristian_c> Il-Pandino: buona masterizzazione
<cristian_c> e buon ubuntu
<Il-Pandino> Grazie mille
<flavio_it> ciao a tutti. ho un problema con la scheda wifi, quando non mi disconnette dalla mia rete, provo a disabilitare la scheda e riattivarla, e mi spariscono tutte le reti wifi, devo necessariamente riavviare il pc per vederle di nuovo. chi mi da una mano per favore?
<flavio_it> volevo scrivere "quando MI si disconnette..."
<MMRRLL> Salve, non riesco ad aprire un file ppt
<MMRRLL> sono delle diapositive
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=519989
<flavio_it> per problemi con la scheda wifi e le reti wireless, potete aiutarmi o indirizzarmi verso qualcuno o qualche altro canale?
<cristian_c> flavio_it:
<cristian_c> flavio_it: perché ti disconnetti dalla 'tua' rete?
<cristian_c> flavio_it: ma sopratutto, quale scheda?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> MMRRLL: hai letto il topic linkato da expboy?
<ExPBoy> bho
<cecchini> Bah
<MMRRLL> Lo vado a leggere, grazie
<Guest99889> Comunicazione ufficiale l'adattatore Alfa Awus036nh funziona e perfettamente compatibile su ubuntu 15.04 senza installare nessun driver lo riconosce automaticamente all'avvio, ho già provato su due computer diversi anche con ubuntu 14.10
<Guest99889> Siccome l'altra volta nessun utente di questo forum ha saputo consigliarmi un adattatore wifi che funzionasse senza installazione ho fatto io la comunicazione per tutti gli utenti
<Guest99889> spero di aver fatto cosa gradita
<Carlin0> funziona perchè ubuntu ha già i driver precaricati
<Guest99889> si ma smi sono dovuto cercare io tutte le informazioni possibili e l'altro giorno nessuno su questo forum mi ha saputo consigliare l'adattatore in questione
<Guest99889> mi chiedo sempre di più a cosa serve questo forum
<Carlin0> la maggior parte delle schede wifi va ... e questo non è un forum
<Guest99889> oppure gli utenti hanno il privilegio di non dare certe informazioni sulle marche dei dispositivi non lo so che dirvi
<Guest99889> non è vero ho altre due schede wifi di altre marche e non sono riuscito a configurare
<Pino20> Ciao a tutti, mi si è rotto l'HD dove c'era installato Ubuntu e dal quale avevo creato un raid archivio su altri due HD a cui ovviamente accedevo da ubuntu
<Pino20> come faccio ad accedere ai dati su quel raid? Se carico ubuntu su un altro HD e gli collego il raid lo riconosce senza problemi o serve qualche procedura particolare?
<Guest99889> Pino20 è meglio che ti cerchi le informazioni da solo perchè su questo canale ufficilae di ubuntu nessuno ti da informazioni.
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<fabio_cc> Guest99889, cambia immediatamente tono, non ti permettere di parlare in questo modo
<fabio_cc> Guest99889, inoltre parla in italiano
<massimiliano> buon pomeriggio, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con lubuntu, ho dei problemi con il notebook
<Guest99889> fabio tu sei uno di quelli che non sa dare nessuna informazione ma che stai a fare su questo canale?
<fabio_cc> Guest99889, se sei entrato per denigrare questa chat di supporto (non è un forum come hai scritto tu), esci immediatamente
<Carlin0> massimiliano, descrivi il problema
<massimiliano> notebook acer aspire one 1,6ghz atom su chip grafico gma 950 credo, 1 gb ram. Ho installato Lubuntu per via della leggerezza, ma non c'è un problema col monitor esterno, collegandolo a pc acceso nessun problema, ma se lo si fa da spento oppure se si configura correttamente e si riavvia si blocca l'accesso su una schermata bianca sia sul portatile c
<massimiliano> he sul monitor esterno e cliccando arriva il desktop ma non si vede il puntatore del mouse in entrambi gli schermi e se si scollega il monitor esterno non si risolve, bisogna spegnere
<massimiliano> Lubuntu 14.4 e 15.4 stesso difetto
<massimiliano> il problema è che avrei bisogno di usarlo in un posto dove lo useranno in molti e non esperti e serve collegarlo a un monitor esterno o proiettore, se riavviano o spengono e non staccano il monitor esterno vanno in panico
<massimiliano> invece con ubuntu 14.4 il monitor funziona perfettamente ma è decisamente troppo pesante come SO per quella macchina
<dadexix86> massimiliano potrebbe andare qualcosa di mezzo come xubuntu o gnome-classic?
<musigholly> Ho un problema, dopo aver installato ubuntu ed aver riavviato il pc mi parte direttamente windows ( ho windows 8.1 ) ho disattivato l'avvio rapido ma ancora nulla cosa posso fare?
<Pino20> Ciao a tutti, mi si è rotto l'HD dove c'era installato Ubuntu e dal quale avevo creato un raid archivio su altri due HD a cui ovviamente accedevo da ubuntu
<Pino20> come faccio ad accedere ai dati su quel raid? Se carico ubuntu su un altro HD e gli collego il raid lo riconosce senza problemi o serve qualche procedura particolare?
<MMRRLL> Ciao a tutti, non riesco ad aprire dei file formato ppt che vengono da Microsoft Power Point: il LibreOffice c'è installato ma non apre queste  diapositive, come posso fare? Grazie.
<krabador> MMRRLL, che versione di ubuntu e di libreoffice stai usando ?
<MMRRLL> Lubuntu 15.04     libreoffice draw
<krabador> la versione, per favore.
<MMRRLL> dove posso vederla?
<krabador> MMRRLL, "Informazioni su Libreoffice"
<krabador> dentro ad uno qualsiasi dei programmi della suite
<MMRRLL> guardo subito
<MMRRLL> krabador: Versione: 4.4.2.2
<MMRRLL> Build ID: 40m0(Build:2)
<MMRRLL> Versione locale: it_IT
<dadexix86> MMRRLL, è Impress che apre le presentazioni, non Draw...
<MMRRLL> dadexix86: allora scarico Impress?
<dadexix86> MMRRLL, dovrebbe far parte della suite, se hai installato quella completa. Non ricordo se è nell'installazione di default.
<krabador> MMRRLL, fa parte della suite
<krabador> MMRRLL, che cosa hai scaricato?
<krabador> MMRRLL, apri il terminale per favore, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> MMRRLL, dpkg -l | grep libre | pastebinit
<MMRRLL> ho aperto il terminale e devo inserire i due comandi?
<krabador> copia ed incolla
<accendino> salve a tutti vorrei un cosiglio su quale distro installare su un motebook vecchio di un amico è un asus L5000 con 512mb di ram e scheda video nvidia
<krabador> accendino, puoi provare solo lubuntu
<krabador> !derivate | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<accendino> grazie
<accendino> proverò lubuntu
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<accendino> solo che il cd in live gira e gira... poi non parte
<krabador> accendino, in tutti questi giorni, di presenza, è il massimo che sai fare ? ;)
<krabador> accendino, e allora fa domande piu' dirette
<krabador> accendino, al menu iniziale , al boot del cd, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, premi f2 , selezioni la lingua, e seleziona "prova lubuntu senza installare2
<accendino> no vabbè staziono
<accendino> così leggo e imparo magari qualcosa
<MMRRLL> Krabador: fatto, mi dice:  The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<MMRRLL> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> accendino, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> MMRRLL, ed è quello che ti ho detto di fare
<krabador> !log | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<accendino> scusaetmi non sono proprio praticissimo
<accendino> ma posso rimanere connesso?
<accendino> mica creo problemi?
<MMRRLL> Allora installo pastebinit?
<krabador> MMRRLL, per favore, rileggi i messaggi precedenti che ti sono stati inviati
<krabador> accendino, questo canale ha il log ufficiale, che comprende tutto cio' che viene detto, se il tuo voler rimanere connesso è relativo a questo.
<MMRRLL> krabador: Scusami ma non ho ancora capito cosa devo fare
<krabador> MMRRLL, sai scorrere indietro i messaggi che ti sono stati scritti?
<krabador> da "<krabador> MMRRLL, apri il terminale per favore, sudo apt-get install pastebinit " delle 17:05
<krabador> <krabador> MMRRLL, dpkg -l | grep libre | pastebinit  ---> questo , se riesci a mandare anche il primo, produrrà un link, che devi incollare qui in canale
<MMRRLL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12782030/
<krabador> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-impress
<MMRRLL> krabador: ho fatto in modo giusto?
<krabador> lo lo apri, ed apri la presentazione lì dentro
<MMRRLL> krabador: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<MMRRLL> E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<MMRRLL> mi sa che non ho spazio sufficiente
<krabador> MMRRLL, df -h | pastebinit
<MMRRLL> krabador: scusa lo ha aperto adesso, grazie.
<Pino20> provo a richiedere sperando che sia entrato qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi
<Pino20> mi si è rotto l'HD dove c'era installato Ubuntu e dal quale avevo creato un raid archivio su altri due HD a cui ovviamente accedevo da ubuntu
<Pino20> come faccio ad accedere ai dati su quel raid? Se carico ubuntu su un altro HD e gli collego il raid lo riconosce senza problemi o serve qualche procedura particolare?
<krabador> Pino20, puoi provare , ma se il danno dell'hd è fisico, non ci sono procedure software che tengano
<conte1981>  Ciao
<akis24> !ciao | conte1981
<ubot-it> conte1981: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<conte1981>  Grazie mille
<conte1981>  Chi ha dimestichezza con samba
<conte81> CIao a tutti
<marco4912> ho avuto problemi ad aggiornare una release ...defunta da tempo. ho pulito il pc e scaricato l'iso della versione attuale. che devo fare ora? abbiate pazienza
<marco4912> qualcun'altro mi aiuta?
<Ice> Ciao a tutti ragazzi!sono nuovo di ubuntu e linux in generale
<Guest37269> vorrei chiedere un informazione se potete aiutarmi
<Guest37269> in breve,ho preso da pochi giorni un pc freedos con l'intenzione di mettere su ubuntu vivid vervet
<Guest37269> ho scaricato il tutto su chiavetta con lili e l'installazione riesco a farla tranquillamente
<Guest37269> tutto sommato va tutto bene l'unica cosa è la linea mia di casa wireless
<Guest37269> e non riesco a capire se sia un problema del pc o di qualche impostazione particolare da dover fare su ubuntu
<marciapell> Salve a tutti. Sono nuovo di ubuntu. Ho un problema "grave". Ho già fatto varie ricerche sulla community ma non sono riuscito a risolvere questo mio problema.
<marciapell> Praticamente ho installato ubuntu 15.04 su un Acer Aspire 5310
<Guest37269> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?piu' che altro anche l'intensità del segnale anche se sono vicinissimo al modem me la da molto bassa
<Guest37269> che fare?
<marciapell> Inizialmente non mi riconosceva la scheda di rete, e vabbè, driver e via.
<marciapell> Spento il pc. Stamattina lo riaccendo e vedo che non mi riconosce la stessa di rete, se provo a installare di nuovo il pacchetto .deb mi dice che è gia installato. Ma oltre questo la cosa più grave è che spegnendo il computer, questo rimaneva impallato senza spegnersi, con la scritta "ubuntu" e i pallini.
<marciapell> Cosi oggi ho re installato ubunu facendo una formattazione dell'hard disk, cosi da tornare allo stato "primordiale", ma niente, anche subito dopo la nuova installazione, come ho provato a spegnerlo mi è rimasto impallato. Perchè ciò? Da cosa dipende?
<marciapell> Nessuno può aiutarmi gentilmente?
<gianmarco> Ciao Ragazzi
<gianmarco> io avrei una domanda "tecnica"
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Camel21> Buonasera a tutti
<Camel21> Volevo installare ubuntu e volevo sapere se era meglio la versione 14.10 lts o la 15.04?
<Camel21> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> Camel21, la LTS è la 14.04 non la 14.10
<Camel21> Carlin0: si scusa, la 14.04, quale devo preferire?
<Carlin0> Camel21, la 14.04 è + stabile ma ha software + vecchio , la 15.04 ha software + nuovo , il 22 dovrebbe uscire la 15.10 nuovissima
<Camel21> Carlin0: ma esce già "perfetta" o è probabile che visto che è appena uscita sia un po' buggata?
<Carlin0> Camel21, e chi lo sà ? non tutte le ciambelle escono col buco , inoltre la LTS ha 5 anni di supporto le altre solo 9 mesi
<Camel21> supporto vorrebbe dire? Aggiornamenti vari?
<Carlin0> aggiornamenti di sicurezza principalmente
<Camel21> ok, allora installo la 14.04! ;)
<Camel21> tanto poi si può sempre aggiornare, giusto?
<Carlin0> si
<Camel21> ook grazie!!
<ppunta> ciao a tutti.. vorrei un aiuto sul comando cp per copiare file
<ppunta> in pratica ho diverse cartelle annidate in altre cartelle, vorrei copiare l'intero contenuto dei file in tutte le cartelle in un unica cartella !
<ppunta> non so se sono stato chiaro.. qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<cristian_c> ppunta:
<cristian_c> ppunta: hai letto il man del comando cp?
<ppunta> si.. ho letto.. il fatto è che non è facile leggere.. o meglio.. io ho qualche difficoltà, considera che sono assolutamente principiante
<ppunta> ho proprio davanti il man.. ho visto l'opzione -r, ma non apisco se mantine l'albero con le directory o se copia solo i file ..
<cristian_c> ppunta: a te interessa prelevare solo i file tranne le directory?
<ppunta> @ cristian_c : si esatto voglio prendere solo i file nelle varie dir e subdir e metterle in un unica directory
<ppunta> non so se hai presente una libreria di iPhoto.. che annida tutte le foto in subcartelle per anno-mese-giorno... io vorrei copiare  tutte le foto  in un unica cartella
<cristian_c> ppunta: un modo'è
<cristian_c> c0è
<ppunta> dimmi ;)
<cristian_c> cioè utilizzando uno script in linea
<cristian_c> anche perché immagino non si possano manipolare le directory con cp
<ppunta> proprio ora ho pensato al comando dd, ora do una occhiata al man
<ppunta> cmq, questa cosa con total commander di windows è facilissima da fare, ho visto gnome commander ma non lo permette,
<cristian_c> ppunta: allora
<cristian_c> ppunta: come dicevo prima
<cristian_c> ppunta: usi find .
<cristian_c> ppunta: il puntino corrisponde al contenuto della directory
<cristian_c> ppunta: il comando find ha l'opzione -exec
<cristian_c> con cui puoi d
<cristian_c> con cui puoi eseguire comandi, come ad esempio spostarli in un'altra diectory con mv
<ppunta> ok
<cristian_c> ppunta: lavoraci un po'
<ppunta> quindi in pratica con find cerca ed esegue un copy
<cristian_c> non ricordo se find sia di per se ricorsivo
<ppunta> gia sei stato utilissimo.. credo di aver colto il tuo suggerimento..
<cristian_c> ppunta: eh, no, te l'ho spiegato poco fa
<cristian_c> find non esegue copie
<ppunta> ahh
<cristian_c> ma consente di trovsre cose
<ppunta> exec che fa ?!?
<cristian_c> ppunta: il comando find ha l'opzione -exec
<cristian_c> con cui puoi eseguire comandi, come ad esempio spostarli in un'altra diectory con mv-
<ppunta> ok.. allora li sposto.. è uguale
<cristian_c> ppunta: mi pare ci sia anche l'opzione -t
<cristian_c> ma il man va letto anche per questo
<ppunta> quindi, correggimi se sbaglio, find non copia ma sposta ?
<cristian_c> ppunta: li sposti con l'exec
<ppunta> ok..
<cristian_c> ma mi pare che accetti espressioni regolari
<cristian_c> ppunta: l'ho ripetuto diverse volte
<cristian_c> find né copia, né sposta
<cristian_c> ppunta: li sposti con l'exec
<cristian_c> ppunta: il comando find ha l'opzione -exec
<ppunta> si si.. find con l'opzione exce li può spostare.. cmq.. ora mi leggo find man
<cristian_c> con cui puoi eseguire comandi, come ad esempio spostarli in un'altra diectory con mv-
<cristian_c> ppunta: exec ti permette di eseguire comandi
<cristian_c> nel senso, find ti trova roba
<cristian_c> exec ci fai quello che vuoi con la roba trovata
<ppunta> cristian_c: si .. ok..
<cristian_c> ppunta: e nell'exec ci metti mv per spostare
<cristian_c> cp per copiare
<cristian_c> e via di questo passo
<ppunta> cristian_c: ora leggo-studio-provo
<cristian_c> ppunta: come vedi unix è più flessibile e potente di quello che pensi :D
<ppunta> cristian_c: thanks
<ppunta> cristian_c: si certo ;)
<ppunta> cristian_c: grazie e a buon rendere :)
<cristian_c> ppunta: se ci sono problemi, torna pure
<cristian_c> notte
<ppunta> cristian_c: certamente.. buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-15
<glpiana> ola
<star15> ciao, ho problemi con audio, non si sente nulla, installato Lubuntu su un pc con audio integrato in scheda Leonite2, scheda audio REALTEK ALC1200,  se devo acquistare scheda audio , sapete dirmi quale è compatibile con lubuntu?grazie
<glpiana> star15, fisso o portatile?
<star15> fisso
<glpiana> star15, prima di tutto vorrei ti assicurassi di avere collegato le casse alla corretta uscita
<glpiana> star15, per controllare l'audio apri un terminale e scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<star15> fatto, ma non sento nulla, nemmeno con cuffie
<glpiana> star15, se hai casse e cuffie collegate contemporaneamente, leva le cuffie e lascia solo le casse
<glpiana> star15, dopodichè, in un altro terminale, scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> star15, dimmi se si apre il mixer
<star15> le casse non le ho, solo quelle nel monitor
<star15> mixer aperto
<glpiana> 5 minuti
<ExPBoy> star15, ma l'audio del monitor come è collegato? HDMI?
<star15> si, classico del monitor
<ExPBoy> star15, nei controlli del monitor (ammesso tu li abbia) il volume è abbastanza alto?
<star15> sul pc prima c'era vista e ancora audio non era funzionante, il pc non è mio,temo sia successo qualcosa su scheda madre
<ExPBoy> ah
<ExPBoy> star15, potrebbe essere anche il cavo HDMI
<ExPBoy> dovresti fare delle prove
<ExPBoy> ma aspetta glpiana magari trova il modo
<star15> ma con lo stesso monitor e cavo audio si sente con un altro pc
<ExPBoy> e allora...
<star15> non è il cavo, giusto?
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> ma il pc che hai provato che os ha (quello dove si sente l'audio)
<star15> Kubuntu
<star15> ed è il mio pc
<star15> questo invece è di un amico, aveva Vista ma rallentatissimo, non funzionava già l'audio senza motivazioni, allora abbiamo installato lubuntu, ma stesso problema audio
<glpiana> star15, non ho capito una cosa relativa allo schermo
<Carlin0> se l'audio non funzionava già con win al 95% è un problema hardware
<glpiana> star15, l'audio passa tramite il cavo hdmi o tramite un cavo jack-jack a parte?
<glpiana> Carlin0, con lubuntu, non con windows ;)
<glpiana> Carlin0, scusa, ho letto male
<star15> ma io ho fatto una prova con cuffie e anche così non si sente nulla
<glpiana> star15, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda? è collegato in hdmi o con jack?
<star15> adesso hdmi
<glpiana> star15, allora, torna al mixer aperto nel terminale e guarda i vari canali
<star15> si
<glpiana> star15, sotto i canali, appena sopra ai nomi "master" "pcm" e quant'altro, vedi dei numeri o la sigla "MM"?
<star15> MM
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> star15, spostandoti con le frecce (destra e sinistra), passa sotto a tutti i canali e dove ricorre "MM" premi il  tasto "m" sulla tastiera
<glpiana> star15, se i valori che appaiono sono bassi, alza i volumi con la freccia verso l'alto
<glpiana> star15, man mano che provi, sull'altro terminale dai il comando aplay che hai dato precedentemente (lo richiami con la freccia verso l'alto)
<star15> compaiono degli zeri ma freccia verso l'alto non aumenta il numero
<glpiana> star15, alcuni canali lo fanno altri no. master e pcm lo fanno di sicuro
<star15> sono tutti colorati  ora, con gli zeri al posto di MM
<star15> Poi non ho capito cosa devo fare
<glpiana> star15, oki, hai oo al posto di MM ma sotto i numeri ci devono essere
<star15> si, ci sono sempre valori 100
<glpiana> star15, allora nell'altro terminale dai il comando: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<star15> non sento nulla
<star15> provo con cuffie?
<glpiana> prova
<star15> con cuffie sento
<star15> ok
<glpiana> star15, allora chiudi il mixer premendo esc. poi vai sull'icona dell'audio
<star15> si
<glpiana> star15, sei nella scheda "uscita"?
<star15> si
<glpiana> cosa vedi elencato sotto a "riproduci suono tramite"?
<star15> c'è scritto port:uscita analogica
<glpiana> e basta?
<star15> frontale sinistro e destro al 100%
<star15> poi in advanced ho latency offset a 0,00
<glpiana> star15, sei in ubuntu o lubuntu?
<Davide> Salve a tutti, per far funzionare la mia stampante Canon MP600 avrei bisogno di installare i driver Canon PIXMA MP830 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4. Visto che non  ne sono capace, qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi
<star15> ho una icona a scudo con scritto blocca entrambi i canali, LUBUNTU
<glpiana> star15, allora, dove c'è scritto Port hai un menu a tendina. aprilo e guarda che voci hai
<star15> CUFFIE ANALOGICHE
<star15> oltre che USCITA ANALOGICA
<glpiana> star15, quindi nulla fa riferimento all'uscita digitale hdmi?
<star15> nulla
<star15> cioò vuol dire che devo usare casse?
<glpiana> star15, nulla da fare allora. non so dirti come far uscire l'audio da hdmi
<star15> ok, ma le casse le posso collegare, non le ho adesso, ma dovrebbe sentirsi, giusto?
<glpiana> star15, se le cuffie vanno dovrebbero andare anche le casse. ma aspetta, proviamo ancora una cosa
<glpiana> star15, riapri alsamixer da terminale
<glpiana> star15, quando è aperto premi F6 e dimmi che elenco appare
<star15> SCHEDA AUDIO  -PREDEFINITA (IN GRIGIO) HDA ITEL
<star15> e ancora sotto inserire il nome del device
<glpiana> star15, allora nulla. premi due volte esc per uscire dal mixer. non vede l'uscita hdmi
<star15> a posto, comunque casse e cuffie posso usarle
<star15> grazie mille
<star15> ciao
<AL3xXxX> Salve a tutti
<AL3xXxX> Non so perché, ma dispondi di una versione di UBUNTU server con qualche modifica e mi da due errori sugli update.
<AL3xXxX> Per la precisione le path di riferimento sono:
<akis24> !pastebin | AL3xXxX
<ubot-it> AL3xXxX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AL3xXxX> Sono connesso da altro pc
<AL3xXxX> Ok, ora sono a 3 errori.
<Margit> buongiorno,sono nuova della chat,avrei bisogno di assitenza per un problema dopo un aggiornamento, a chi posso rivolgermi? grazie
<akis24> !chiedi | Margit
<ubot-it> Margit: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Margit> impossibile connettersi wifi
<Margit> computer non mio,completamente nuova di ubuntu
<Margit> grazie
<akis24> Margit: digiuna sul sistema ubuntu  e prendi in carico problemi degli altri pure ..
<akis24> !wifi | Margit
<Margit> mea culpa
<ubot-it> Margit: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Margit> non riesco a trovare dove abilitare driver proprietari
<kagakazov> ragazzi non si avvia calibre!!!
<glpiana> kagakazov, avvialo da terminale e vedi che output da
<glpiana> !paste | kagakazov
<ubot-it> kagakazov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kagakazov> presto detto: Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)
<kagakazov> unica riga
<glpiana> kagakazov, apt-cache policy calibre
<glpiana> su pastebin
<kagakazov> glpiana prima posto l'avvio in modalità debug
<kagakazov> adesso ti accontento
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788132/ eccomi glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, dai un: ls .config   e guarda se c'è la directory calibre. se la trovi rinominala e poi prova a riavviarlo
<glpiana> kagakazov, è tuo sto topic? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=603212
<kagakazov> fatto glpiana, ma il problema persiste
<glpiana> kagakazov, è tuo sto topic? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=603212
<kagakazov> esatto glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, da quando non funziona?
<kagakazov> da qualche giorno
<kagakazov> in verità ho riscontrato alcuni problemi su molti programmi, tipo banshee, mpv e altri
<glpiana> kagakazov, dai: sudo apt-get update    e posta l'output su pastebin
<kagakazov> ho dovuto modificare le preferenze di questi programmi per poterle utilizzare
<gigirock> glpiana, firefoxos nada
<glpiana> gigirock, ?
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788173/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep calibre
<gigi_1510> volevo compilare per gs2.....
<glpiana> !chat | gigi_1510
<ubot-it> gigi_1510: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kagakazov> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788198/
<glpiana> kagakazov, è stato aggiornato ieri a quanto vedo. cerca di ricordare se prima dell'aggionramento andava
<kagakazov> no
<kagakazov> in effetti l'ho disinstallato e installato ex novo perchè non andava, se hai avuto modo di leggerlo nel hread
<kagakazov> *hread->thread
<glpiana> kagakazov, proviamo a rimuoverlo: sudo apt-get purge calibre
<kagakazov> riproviamo dunque
<kagakazov> eseguo in seguito anche l'autoremove???
<glpiana> fai anche autoremove
<kagakazov> daccordo ;)
<glpiana> kagakazov, quando terminale dai: mkdir calibretest     e poi dai: cd calibretest
<kagakazov> un po' di pazienza ... ... ...
<kagakazov> ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, hai detto che anche altri programmi ti danno problemi. sempre di segfault?
<kagakazov> segfault???
<glpiana> segmentation fault
<kagakazov> comunque si mi danno delle noie
<kagakazov> un piccolo esempio: non funziona più il plugin di banshee che mi permetteva di leggere le lyrics mentre ascoltavo le canzoni
<kagakazov> anche questo plugin ha smesso di funzionare improssivamente
<glpiana> kagakazov, vabè, facciamo sta prova: wget http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/calibre/calibre_2.33.0%2Bdfsg-1build1_all.deb
<kagakazov> ahahah improssivamente
<glpiana> kagakazov, poi dai: wget http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/calibre/calibre-bin_2.33.0%2Bdfsg-1build1_amd64.deb
<kagakazov> fatto
<kagakazov> che faccio li installo???
<glpiana> kagakazov, sì
<glpiana> sempre che ti permetta di farlo :D
<kagakazov> normalmente o seleziono una determinata opzione???
<glpiana> kagakazov, con sudo dpkg -i calibre
<glpiana> kagakazov, se si lamenta che manca calibre-bin, prima mettiamo calibre-bin
<kagakazov> io ho utilizzato sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<glpiana> perfetto. si lamento o installa?
<glpiana> *lamenta
<kagakazov> qualche lamentela la noto... ma l'operazione non è conclusa del tutto
<kagakazov> Leggo testualmente
<glpiana> no, copia poi su pastebin
<kagakazov> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione
<kagakazov> posto
<kagakazov> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788295/
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get -f install                   però se chiede conferma, prima di confermare metti su pastebin l'output
<kagakazov> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788306/
<glpiana> kagakazov, procedi, son curioso
<kagakazov> concluso
<kagakazov> posto i risultati???
<glpiana> kagakazov, sì
<kagakazov> o semplicemente avvio calibre?
<glpiana> non ce l'hai calibre, posta i risultati
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788325/
<glpiana> kagakazov, oki, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kagakazov> già glpiana si è disinstallato nella procedura
<kagakazov> glpiana: posto prima di continuare o non è necessario???
<glpiana> kagakazov, fa vedere prima
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788348/ glpiana
<kagakazov> adesso procedo?
<glpiana> procedi pure
<kagakazov> grazie
<glpiana> kagakazov, dimmi quando ha terminato che procediamo
<kagakazov> fatto!!!!
<glpiana> oki, ora sudo apt-get install calibre
<kagakazov> il programma di installazione sta procedendo
<glpiana> quando termina, se no da errori, avvia calibre
<kagakazov> glpiana: molto rumore per nulla!!!
<kagakazov> tutto come prima, il problema si ripropone
<glpiana> kagakazov, allora prova a entrare come ospite e vedi se anche lì l'errore è uguale
<kagakazov> ehm... non so come dirtelo, non ho previsto il profilo guest
<glpiana> lo hai rimosso?
<kagakazov> sine
<kagakazov> che poi sarebbe si in dialetto locale
<kagakazov> che faccio lo riattivo?
<glpiana> kagakazov, aspetta: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788412/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<kagakazov> glpiana: ppa-purge è già presente alla versione più recente
<kagakazov> come sospettavo
<kagakazov> glpiana: ma la cartella calibre presente nella cartella'.gconf' contiene anch'essa delle configurazioni del programma???
<glpiana> kagakazov, sì, puoi provare a rimuoverla
<glpiana> kagakazov, stavo cercando di capire quale ppa può averti installato librerie dannose
<kagakazov> glpiana: non avevo controllato nella precedente installazione era presente ora non figura più!!!
<kagakazov> glpiana: non avevo controllato. Nella precedente installazione era presente ora non figura più!!!
<kagakazov> così la frase ha più senso
<glpiana> kagakazov, vabè, dai. riattiva il guest e prova calibre da guest
<kagakazov> ok, capo
<kagakazov> disconnetto
<kagakazov> addopo
<kagakazov> glpiana: mi sono accorto solo in questo instante che non riesco ad accedere alla session di unity, il problema può essere collegato a questo???
<glpiana> kagakazov, senti, facciamo una bella pulizia? leviamo tutti i repo esterni che hai messo
<kagakazov> come???
<kagakazov> è 'na parola
<glpiana> kagakazov, cominciamo: sudo ppa-purge  ppa:bedouin/ppa
<kagakazov> glpiana strano ma http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788564/
<kagakazov> potrebbe essersi danneggiata unity???
<kagakazov> scusami se insisto
<kagakazov> anche ubuntu-tweak non si avvia
<glpiana> kagakazov, tutto può essere. da lì l'idea di mettere ordine
<kagakazov> daccordo sono tutt'orecchi
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge  ppa:cokicd/split-lossless
<kagakazov> o meglio tutt'occhi dal momento che devo leggere
<kagakazov> fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:cooperjona/lightread
<kagakazov> fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:derek-azuregulf/azg.myrss
<kagakazov> ... ... ...
<kagakazov> fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge  ppa:effie-jayx/turpial
<kagakazov> fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:flacon
<kagakazov> ... ... ... fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, forse meglio sudo ppa-purge ppa:flacon/ppa
<kagakazov> si in effetti la risposta è stata differente dalle precedenti
<glpiana> kagakazov, se ha terminato dai: sudo ppa-purge ppa:myunity/ppa
<kagakazov> ... ... ... ancora no
<kagakazov> sembrerebbe un po' più lunghetto del previsto
<kagakazov> permetti che io posti la risposta su paste???
<glpiana> kagakazov, certo
<kagakazov> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788616/
<kagakazov> intanto io procedo con il tuo ultimo consiglio
<glpiana> procedi pure, non è nulla di che
<kagakazov> ... fatto
<glpiana> immagino che fino ad ora non abbia rimosso o downgradato nessun pacchetto. vero?
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/noobslab-conky
<kagakazov> ... ... ... fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ntadej/tano
<kagakazov> ... ... ... fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:rvm/smplayer
<kagakazov> ... ... ... fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge ppa:s-lagui/ppa
<kagakazov> ... ... ... fatto
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo ppa-purge repository ppa:whatsapp-purple
<glpiana> kagakazov, poi dai sudo apt-get update
<kagakazov> posto?
<glpiana> sì
<kagakazov> su pastebin intendo?
<kagakazov> ok
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788670/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788679/
<kagakazov> ecco
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> kagakazov, vai in fondo al file e metti il cancelletto e lo spazio davanti alla riga deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/y-ppa-manager/ubuntu vivid main
<kagakazov> cosa devo modificare con nano?
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+o seguito da ctrl+x
<glpiana> poi nuovamente sudo apt-get update
<kagakazov> glpiana: maè già presente!!!!
<glpiana> kagakazov, no, è nella riga prima e in quella dopo. non nella riga 56 del tuo pastebin
<kagakazov> capito riga 55
<kagakazov> fatto...
<kagakazov> adesso posto... ... ...
<kagakazov> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788710/
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788737/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, apt-cache policy xorg
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788740/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, acco trovato l'inghippo, o almeno parte
<kagakazov> potresti spiegarmelo in italiano facile???
<glpiana> kagakazov, hai dei pacchetti di versioni proveniente dai repository proposed che usavi, sbagliando, con la versione rpecedente
<glpiana> risultando versioni successive a quelle di vivid non sono stati cambiati in fase di avanzamento
<glpiana> e la cosa poi crea problemi
<kagakazov> non riesco acapire come possa esser successo
<kagakazov> rimedi?
<glpiana> kagakazov, proviamo: sudo apt-get install xorg=1:7.7+7ubuntu4
<glpiana> vediamo che risponde
<kagakazov> ha dipendenze non soddisfatte, controlla tu meglio : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788773/
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get -f install
<kagakazov> glpiana: non sembra esser successo niente di eccezionale... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788802/
<glpiana> kagakazov, dpkg -l | grep ubuntu8
<kagakazov> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788810/
<glpiana> kagakazov, possiamo provare una cosa, ma potrebbe essere letale per il sistema
<glpiana> per cui sarebbe meglio per te avere un media di installazione, così nel caso ripristini il sistema
<kagakazov> vediamo....
<glpiana> kagakazov, prima proviamo una cosa: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kagakazov> come prima http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788836/
<glpiana> kagakazov, nel caso hai modo di reinstallare o ripristinare tramite iso di installazione?
<kagakazov> ho un altro computer in casa ... ma devo fare un piccolo back up prima
<kagakazov> comunque andiamo avanti
<glpiana> kagakazov, oki, se si impalla tutto... beh, collegati con la'ltro :D
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get purge xorg
<kagakazov> i seguenti pacchetti saranno rimossi
<kagakazov> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get install xorg
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788877/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xorg
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788889/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, dpkg -l | grep utopic
<kagakazov> proprio sembrerebbe impossibile installare xorg
<glpiana> kagakazov, dai, che devo andare
<glpiana> :)
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788897/
<kagakazov> ho fatto in fretta
<glpiana> kagakazov, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg* libegl1-mesa* libgbm1* libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic :amd64  libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic:i386 libgles* libopenvg1-mesa-lts-utopic:amd64 libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-utopic:amd64 libxatracker2-lts-utopic:amd64 xserver-xorg-*
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788950/ glpiana
<glpiana> kagakazov, e si è interrotto
<kagakazov> si....
<kagakazov> sembrerebbe così
<glpiana> kagakazov, l'utlima riga cosa dice? secondo me l'hai tagliata
<kagakazov> Nota, viene selezionato "xserver-xorg-lts-utopic" al posto di "xserver-xorg-renamed" E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<kagakazov> le ultime due righe
<glpiana> kagakazov, senti, così non ne caviamo un ragno dal buco e io devo andare. prova un ripri9stino da cd/usb
<glpiana> altrimenti domattina magari so qui
<glpiana> ok? :)
<kagakazov> ok adesso ci provo e poi ti faccio sapere
<kagakazov> domani sei online?
<kagakazov> che stupido
<kagakazov> non ho letto
<glpiana> kagakazov, se vuoi puoi porvare a rimuovere con apt-get purge tutti i pacchetti elencati qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788897/
<glpiana> poi gli dici di installare: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xorg
<glpiana> magari lo sblocchi
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<kagakazov> ok
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<Davide> salve a tutti. Per fare funzionare la mia stampante Canon MP600 avrei bisogno di installare i seguenti driver Canon PIXMA MP830 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4. Qualcuno è dgentilmente disponibile ad aiutarmi? Grazie
<Pontix> ragazzi mi si è fuso l'Hard Disk principale del pc, l'ho sostituito con un altro e ho ricaricato Ubuntu, ora il problema è che avevo fatto un raid con due HD (rimasti entrambi integri) che però non mi viene visto dal nuovo sistema operativo
<Pontix> come mai?
<ennio> ciao ragazzi! dopo la mia esperienza di w10.. passo ad ubuntu, ho deciso!
<ennio> dove posso trovare una buona guida?
<krabador> !documentazione | ennio
<ubot-it> ennio: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<najenda> ciao
<najenda> ho un problema con unity da quel che ho capito
<krabador> najenda, che problema?
<krabador> Pontix, il raid è correttamente caricato a livello hardware ?
<krabador> !raid | Pontix
<ubot-it> Pontix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<najenda> da quando ho cambiato driver della scheda grafica
<najenda> un processo chiamato compiz ha iniziato ad usare tutta la cpu
<najenda> e oltre ad avere una cpu a 98°
<najenda> ubuntu va a scatti
<krabador> najenda, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pontix> krabador: non è un raid fatto con l'HW della scheda madre
<najenda> fatto krabador
<krabador> najenda, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit ---> questo fa un link, incollalo qui
<krabador> Pontix, e come? che ubuntu hai installato?
<najenda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12790210/
<remix_tj> Pontix: come l'avevi fatto il raid?
<Davide> nessun aiuto??
<krabador> najenda, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> najenda, riavvia
<remix_tj> Pontix: dagli strumenti di ubuntu?
<remix_tj> Davide: i driver che dici sono già installati di solito. Altrimenti cercali sul sito http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Davide> il CUPS è installato ma non vede la stampante sulla rete
<remix_tj> Davide: devi sapere l'ip della stampante per configurarla
<Pontix> remix_tj: non lo ricordo, però non in fase di installazione, avevo installato ubuntu normalmente e poi avevo fatto da terminale il raid, forse con gparted...
<Davide> lo so già,lo devo inserire? Dove?
<remix_tj> Pontix: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan e prova a vedere se ti crea in automatico il device raid dai device singoli
<remix_tj> Davide: dallo strumento di aggiunta delle stampanti. Su ubuntu si chiama proprio "Stampanti" (in inglese "Printers")
<Davide> fatto
<remix_tj> C'è una procedura guidata per l'aggiunta della stampante. E' così ovvia che non sto qua a descrivertela
<najenda> niente da fare
<najenda> compiz consuma sempre tutta la cpu
<najenda> e ubuntu lagga
<Davide> ma non me la vede
<remix_tj> Pontix: l'hai aggiunta?
<krabador> najenda, dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<najenda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12790480/
<Davide> non la vede
<remix_tj> Davide: non la vede cosa significa? puoi essere un po' più esplicativo? faccio fatica a identificare il problema
<Davide> ok
<Davide> tutto risolto
<Davide> grazie
<krabador> najenda, sudo apt-get -remove --purge fglrx-*
<krabador> najenda, riavvia
<krabador> najenda, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-*
<najenda> ah ecco
<krabador> questo, non il primo
<najenda> mi diceva opzione sconosciuta
<krabador> errore di battitura
<najenda> scommetto che era un conflitto con fra i driver
<najenda> senza con*
<Guest38628> ciao a tutti
<Guest38628> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi 'live'?
<gigirock> live ?
<gigirock> !domanda Guest38628
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gigirock> !domanda | Guest38628
<ubot-it> Guest38628: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest38628> ok grazie :)
<Guest38628> si vede che ho installato ubuntu ieri? :) venendo al dunque
<Guest38628> ho preso un freedos portatile con l'intenzione di installare il vivid vervet.Tutto apposto per l'installazione.Il pc risponde bene ma il problema è il wireless del mio modem.Intanto vorrei sapere se secondo voi è un problema proprio del pc(mi è arrivato 2 giorni fa) o se sapete ci sia un qualche bug o se devo fare qualche impostazione particolare.
<krabador> Guest38628, apri il terminale
<Guest38628> il problema è che il pc vede la mia linea con segnale debolissimo(anche se sono a 2 metri dal modem) e se si connette
<krabador> Guest38628, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> Guest38628, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest38628, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Guest38628, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Guest38628> o non va con iconcina ttorniata da una specie di schermo...o se si il segnale è debolissimo e va malissimo
<krabador> il secondo
<Guest38628> ok grazie...un secondo
<Guest38628> ho installato ieri e non sono praticissimo XD
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit  e   sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit  , che ti restituirà un link che puoi installare qui
<krabador> *incollare
<Guest38628> allora sono arrivato a metter il 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit '
<Guest38628> ora? dice che ha installato
<krabador> Guest38628, leggi i messaggi
<krabador> specialmente l'ultimo
<Guest38628> la seconda parte non ho ben capito scrico proprio 'sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit'
<Guest38628> sisi ti sto seguendo :)
<Guest38628> anzi ti ringrazio in anticipo per la pazienza :)
<Kahori> ciao a tutti ho installato wine sul mio pc per giocare con qualche mmorpg ma non va.. per ora ho provato con quelli della gameforce.. ho ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Kahori, per wine, devi leggere la loro documentazione
<krabador> chiedere nelle loro risorse, per avere risposte piu' mirate
<krabador> !wine | Kahori
<ubot-it> Kahori: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> Kahori, https://www.winehq.org/
<krabador> e , se te la cavi con l'inglese, puoi scrivere da dentro questa stessa chat , /join #winehq   , e chiedere direttamente a loro
<krabador> altrimenti , entri in #ubuntu-it-chat, e vedi se ci sono utenti che sanno aiutarti con wine
<Kahori> grazie :)
<Guest38628> haha kabador scusa ma che pulsante è lo slash verticale XD ?
<krabador> Guest38628, sai fare copia/incolla ?
<Guest38628> network | pastebinit non è lo stesso pc della chat questo
<Guest38628> :s
<Guest38628> li ti dico non va bene la connessione
<krabador> Guest38628, connettiti qui dal pc col problema, tramite un cavo lan, o con quella stessa connessionen
<krabador> altrimenti facciamo notte
<Ice1> eccomi
<Guest38628> |
<Guest38628> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> nel terminale
<Ice1> allora mi dice
<Ice1> nulla...cioè ha preso il comando
<Ice1> poi fa 'paste.ubuntu.it'
<Ice1> e si lo ricopiato in chat cosi da 'pastarlo' nel terminal XD
<krabador> <krabador> manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit  e   sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit  , che ti restituirà un link che puoi incollare qui  ---> alle 17:111
<krabador> 17:11
<Ice1> ho fatto,ma in due passaggi diversi
<Ice1> giusto?
<Ice1> o devo metterli nello stasso passaggio...
<krabador> Ice1, detto in italiano, se non incolli il link risultante, ci giriamo i pollici
<Ice1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12791167/ è questo
<Ice1> tra l'altro non è una ethernet interface...boh
<krabador> Ice1, hai 15.04 ?
<Ice1> il fatto cmq è che il pc come ripeto prende pochissimo la mia linea wireless e tra l'altro non considera minimamente le altre degli altri condomini a  livello del segnale intendo
<Ice1> si
<Ice1> mentre con gli altri dispositivi risultano
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<Ice1> cmq sto scaricando il torrent della 14.04...dice che potrebbe essere la versione?
<krabador> incolli in alto      options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N
<krabador> Ice1, per favore, segui
<Ice1> ok ho terminalizzato
<Ice1> ora
<krabador> premi poi ctrl x , salvi correttamente
<ice1> ho terminalizzato
<ice1> e per poco mi si è disconnesso
<ice1> cosa faccio nella schermata terminal adesso?
<krabador> ice1, rileggi i messaggi
<krabador> ice1, per favore, senza far fare notte
<ice1> l'ultimo tuo messaggio prima che si disconnettesse è 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf '
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> l'hai mandato?
<ice1> si
<ice1> ho una schdermata di config nel terminal
<ice1> 'schermata
<krabador> ice1, premi ctrl x
<krabador> non salvare
<krabador> cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> in ogni caso, ti sei disconnesso dopo che ti segnalassi la procedura completa.
<ice1> ok  premuto...ora vado con questo input in terminal?
<ice1> io non la leggo nella chat...;S
<krabador> ice1, ma non ti sono chiari i messaggi che ti si inviano
<krabador> ice1, se non leggi, che ci stai a fare qui?
<ice1> veramente mi sembra di seguirti passo passo...ti dico non ho mai usato linux prima di ieri,permettimi un attimo di imbranataggine :)
<ice1> cmq sia
<ice1> il comando mi da
<ice1> no such file or directory
<krabador> ice1, hai mandato  cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf | pastebinit   precisamente ?
<ice1> si ho fatto copia incolla...ora riprovo
<Guest38628> si è disconnesso di nuovo...cribio :)
<Guest38628> arrivo con una ethernet lol
<krabador> lol non proprio, ti è stato chiesto mezz'ora fa, di connetterti da li con cavo ethernet
<Guest38628> e si ma nn l'ho in casa...devo attrezzarmi con vicini/amici
<krabador> si, ma magari si dice
<krabador> Guest38628, echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> vedi come va
<Guest38628> vedi con l'ethernet uguale
<Guest38628> continua a disconnettersi
<Guest38628> ora sta riavviando...
<krabador> Guest38628, hai mandato il comando?
<Guest38628> l'ultimo no perchè ho riavviato...se non lo copio incollo ci metto 10 minuti a scriverlo :p
<krabador> Guest38628, ti ho detto di riavviare dopo un comando
<krabador> quello dovevi mandare
<krabador> quale comando hai inviato ?
<Guest38628> l'ultimo che ho inviato è cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> se fai come ti pare, non è una questione di inesperienza, col sistema operativo
<Guest38628> non posso mandare adesso il comando?
<krabador> Guest38628, senti
<Guest38628> ora che è di nuovo pronto?
<krabador> se hai voglia di seguire
<krabador> segui
<krabador> altrimenti per favore, torna quando hai voglia
<Guest38628> non avrei scritto in chat....
<krabador> Guest38628, http://pastie.org/pastes/10483831/text?key=dnzdb2ogbbl7wnbctxx9sw questa è la cronologia dei messaggi
<krabador> ti è stato detto di riavviare dopo un comando preciso, non dopo quello che hai mandato tu
<krabador> le chiacchere stanno a zero.
<Guest38628> mi sembra che la stai prendendo un po' troppo permalosamente...dai ora faccio il bot e passo passo faccio cio' che è scritto
<krabador> Guest38628, la sto prendendo, che se fai come ti pare, è un comportamento che non evade la policy
<Guest38628> lo so ho letto...ma nel complesso pensavo avessi critto dopo aver letto il messaggio mio di riavviare,quindi ho riavviato...sbagliato,un errore
<krabador> e perpetrato , sei pregato di andartene.
<krabador> *e se perpetrato
<Guest38628> va beh,se hai ancora voglia di aiutarmi sono qui....devo ripetere tutto dall'inizio o posso partire da options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<krabador> questo è il canale ufficiale irc di assistenza, in cui si presta assistenza volontariamente, a patto che l'utente abbia un comportamento corretto, e che con il suo comportamento non faccia perdere tempo a chi sta offrendo volontariamente assistenza
<Guest38628> ma scusami un attimo...il tempo lo si perde perchè,come ripeto non sono pratico...
<Guest38628> se non ho capito alla prima del riavvio chiedo scusa
<Guest38628> ma penso non sia un intoppo dal non poter piu andare avanti...
<Guest38628> options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<Ice1> ho dato il comando...non spunta nulla come condeguenza nel terminal
<Ice1> procedo col riavvio
<Ice1> ho riavviato ma è identico a prima
<Ice1> poco segnale e connessione labile...
<krabador> Ice1, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<krabador> sudo apt-get install git build-essential
<krabador> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<krabador> cd rtlwifi_new
<Guest38628> me lo copio incollo perchè continua a disconnettersi...
<Guest38628> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<Guest38628> sudo apt-get install git build-essential
<Guest38628> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<krabador> Guest38628, per evitare casini
<krabador> visto che non si puo' avere una conversazione lineare
<Guest38628> sudo apt-get install git build-essential
<krabador> manda sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<krabador> smettila di scrivere le stesse cose
<krabador> Guest38628, dopo sudo rm eccetera, va in questo link http://pastie.org/pastes/10483854/text?key=esaqebwcx85usliewnaya
<krabador> e manda i comandi in ordine
<krabador> riavvia
<Guest38628> le riscrivo perchè ripeto...mi si disconnette e non posso fare copia incolla
<krabador> Guest38628, leggi gli ultimi 5 messaggi
<Guest38628> si sto andando per ordine...
<pnco> posso installare ubuntu su su notebook centrino su cui e' installato xp, ram 786 (pochina)?
<krabador> pnco, lubuntu
<Maxirurk> hey ciao posso fare una domanda su un problema di funzionamento di ubuntu su questa chat?
<krabador> !topic | Maxirurk
<ubot-it> Maxirurk: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<pnco> lubuntu e' piu' indicato?
<krabador> pnco, lubuntu è l'unico con qualche speranza
<krabador> provalo, facendo un cd di installazione
<pnco> ok grazie
<krabador> !iso | pnco
<ubot-it> pnco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> masterizzandolo seguendo questa guida
<krabador> mandandolo in boot  e selezionando "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<Guest38628> gia al primo comando mi dice command not found...riprovando
<Guest38628> mi dice di nuovo no such file or directory...
<krabador> vabeh, lascia perdere passa direttamente a quelli del link.
<Guest38628> '' http://pastie.org/pastes/10483854/text?key=esaqebwcx85usliewnaya''
<Maxirurk> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts da poco. Ho preso la decisione di non partizionare la memoria ed avere solamente ubuntu su pc... Il problema è che ad alternanza , quando accendo il computer ubuntu mi porta su una schermata viola e si ferma la
<krabador> Maxirurk, sei entrato qui da quel pc?
<Maxirurk> si. dopo che il pc si blocca io lo spengo forzatamente usando il pulsante power e quando lo riaccendo parte bene. ma la volta dopo devo rifare la stessa cosa : accendere , scermata viola, spegnimento forzato e riaccensione
<Guest42147> esiste un software per ubuntu che permette di giocare con le parole (selezionarle in gruppo, trascinarle fuori dalla frase, coloarle, etc.) ?
<gigirock> E quando va bene come spegni Maxirurk
<krabador> Maxirurk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Maxirurk> lo spengo attraverso il comando arresta
<krabador> Maxirurk, sudo lshw | pastebint
<ice1> ho dato il primo comando del sito ed è andato
<ice1> ma ora gli altri mi dice sempre did not found
<gigirock> ice1: che comandi?
<Guest38628> quelli del link http://pastie.org/pastes/10483854/text?key=esaqebwcx85usliewnaya che mi ha dato krabador
<krabador> Maxirurk, non ricevo privati
<krabador> Maxirurk, il comando che ti ho dato è diagnostico
<krabador> non fa la lista dell'hardware in un link
<Maxirurk> e?
<gigirock> ice1: git etc ha dato esito positivo?
<krabador> gigirock, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<ice1> il primo direi di si,mi ha installato qualcosa dopo vari caricamenti
<krabador> Maxirurk, *fa la lista dell'hardware in un link
<krabador> Maxirurk, che devi incollare qui
<gigirock> Ice1
<Guest42147> avrei bisogno di scrivere un testo in video scrittura, poi estrarre una frase e metterla a lato, poi reinserirla nel testo, etc. Esiste un software che fa questo?
<gigirock> ice1: riprova il secondo e vediamo che dice
<krabador> !chat | Guest38628
<ubot-it> Guest38628: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ice1, git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git | pastebinit
<Guest38628> ora dopo che mi ha detto gigirock di riprovare
<Guest38628> è andato
<krabador> quindi Guest38628 , rimane che non si sa che cosa fai, anche quando segnalato
<krabador> il che, non è una questione di esperienza ubuntu/linux
<krabador> sta attento a quello che ti viene detto , se vuoi rimanere qui dentro, altrimenti ti invito a tornare a quando avrai voglia di farlo
<gigirock> Ciao devo andare a piedi ci sentiamo nella notte
<krabador> gigirock, ed ai posteri?
<Guest38628> io direi invece proprio di si...il fatto che se è un check della connessione,probabilmente andando e venendo non va sempre...
<krabador> e allora puoi semplicemente riprovare da solo
<krabador> ma ti si deve segnalare?
<krabador> anche questa è una questione di esperienza?
<ice1> krabodor guarda...a me non sembra di essere stato maleducato o null'altro...se non ci arrivo alla prima ripeto,chiedo scusa...ma anche tu come dicono gli americani...take it easy man
<ice1> pianin pianino imparo e faccio cio che mi dici
<ice1> un po' di pazienza...
<ice1> cmq ho dato i comandi uno di seguito all'altro
<ice1> sta cvaricando una serie di dati,ti dico quando ho finito
<ice1> ok fatto,dice Install rtlwifi SUCCESS
<ice1> devo fare altro prima di riavviare o simile?
<ice1> mi ha abbandonato a me stesso...lol XD
<ice1> di nuovo va e viene...
<ice1> dai krabador please :) aiutami a finire...poi se ti sto così tanto sulle scatole giuro che non ti disturbo più...
<ice1> c'è nessuno? :o
<ice1> krabador...???pleeeease??? :)
<krabador> ice1, è l'installazione dell'ultimo driver, che hai appena fatto,  che dovrebe risolvere il problema con quella scheda, ma sembra essere un problema ancora noto in corso
<Pandax> Buonsera a tutti
<Pandax> Come faccio a far montare all'avvio un archivio raid?
<gigitux> Pandax, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab
<Pandax> forse ci sono riusito, ora riavvio e vi dico
<Pandax> rieccomi, sono riuscito a far montare all'avvio il radi
<Pandax> per farlo sono semplicemente andato sulla dash, cercato "Dischi", selezionato il raid > opzioni > modifica opzioni di montaggio >tolta la spunta a opzioni di montaggio auomatiche e spuntato "monta all'avvio
<gigitux> Pandax, Contento che hai risolto, usando Arch ormai non sono più abituato a questi tool grafici xD
<Pandax> Si si l'ho immaginato, però l'ho detto così se vi capitasse qualche nabbo come me che non è ancora molto pratico con il terminale gli potete dire che c'è anche una via alternativa! :D
<Pandax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<niconiconico> qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<niconiconico> configure: error: qmake-qt4 not found in current PATH. Maybe QT development environment isn't available. (qt4-devel)
<niconiconico> ragazzi che significa questo?
<niconiconico> non so cosa sia qt4
<targher> un saluto a tutti ! è la prima volta che entro in questa chat e sinceramente non so come funzioni. Ho da poco installato ubuntu 14.04 lst  ed ho un problema che non so come risolvere, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ?
<targher> ho acquistato un nuovo pc lenovo H50-50 con il sistema operativo windows 8.1, immediatamente ho installato l'aggiornamento a windows 10 ma  poi vedendo che è troppo pieno di accessori inutili mi sono deciso finalmente di passare a ubuntu definitivamente.
<targher> allora ho disinstallato windows 10 e sono tornato al windows 8.1 com'era in origine il pc, poi sono andato sul sito italiano di ubuntu ed ho scaricato la versione 14.04 LST . non ho mantenuto la doppia possibilita' di avere sia windows che ubuntu ma ho  voluto solo ubuntu come sistema operativo perchè mi piace la sua  semplicità ed efficacia. ho se
<targher> guito tutte le istruzioni per l'installazione pero' adesso all'accensione del PC mi da sempre il seguente messaggio d'errore :INVALID SIGNATURE DETECTED CHECK SECURE BOOT POLICY IN SET UP.  poi la schermata  appare tutta rovinata e premendo crl alt canc arrivo finalmente alla schermata che mi chiede la mia password  ed alla fine riesco ad entrare i
<targher> n ubuntu regolarmente pero' vorrei sistemare questa entrata molto complicata. cosa mi consigliate di disinstallare tutto e di installare tutto di nuovo ? grazie  a chiunque mi dara' un consiglio. ciao!
<Watson> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<kelito> ciao! Ho appena installato UbuntLTS, ma ho un problema! Posso chiedervi aiuto?
<kelito> c'è nessuno?
<Haku> buonasera a tutti ragazzi. C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano con una procedura di disinstallazione e formattazione di Ubuntu?
<bock> Buonasera ho un problema con la distro Kubuntu 14.04.3 32bit
<bock> Quando apro la mia folder Home, si impianta....
<bock> e se provo a chiuderla mi appare il messaggio per forzare la chiusura...
<bock> che sia un problema del template?
<Leo81> Buonasera..sono un neofita di Linux..volevo solo sapere se oltre a Wine e Cross qualcosa del genere..esistono altre applicazioni per far girare i programmi di windows su Linux..Perchè a me piace lavorare sul mio cellulare Android..in attesa che la   Canonical  metta Whatsapp su Ubuntu Phone e allora non esiterò a cambiare in men che non si dica..di
<Leo81> cevo che in molti programmi   le periferiche usb non vengono riconosciute..con molta umiltà chiedo.. non è possibile in nessun modo per ora un' interazione quasi completa tra i due sistemi?
<guybrush911> Posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno riguardo un'installazione persistente su USB?
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-16
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> come faccio a controllare il contenuto di alcuni file compressi con gzip (i file sono parti di uno più grande) il gestore dei pacchetti non me li fa visualizzare...
<glpiana> ola
<shez_> boungiorno a tutti
<shez_> come faccio a controllare il contenuto di alcuni file compressi con gzip (i file sono parti di uno più grande) il gestore dei pacchetti non me li fa visualizzare...
<cristian_c> shez_: intendi il contenuto degli archivi?
<cristian_c> shez_: e che c'entra il gestore dei pacchetti?
<shez_> cristian_c, si esatto
<shez_> cristian_c, pensavo che il gestore pacchetti gestisse anche i file compressi con gzip.... non è così?
<cristian_c> no
<shez_> cristian_c, ecco perchè non riuscivo...
<shez_> :(
<cristian_c> shez_: gzip è solo un metodo di compressione dei file in un archivio
<shez_> cristian_c, per visualizzare il contenuto di questi file cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> anzi, in realtà l'archivio è tar
<cristian_c> shez_: quali file?
<shez_> cristian_c, quelli contenuti nei file compressi...
<cristian_c> shez_: li apri tramite gestore archivi, oppure da terminale
<shez_> cristain_c, non li posso estrarre per problemi di spazio
<cristian_c> !tar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'tar'
<cristian_c>  shez_ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<shez_> cristian_c, quindi se installo il pacchetto tar dovrei poter visualizzare il contenuto dei file giusto?
<cristian_c> shez_: O.o
<shez_> :)
<cristian_c> shez_: ma hai letto cos'ho scritto?
<ExPBoy> no
<shez_> cristian_c, si il gestore pacchetti quando provo ad aprire i primo file compresso mi dice che il formato non è supportato
<ExPBoy> shez_, ma ancora co sto gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> shez_: ma ancora con 'sto gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> uffff....
<shez_> cristian_c, perdonami ma non ho capito....
<shez_> cristian_c, vorrei visualizzare il contenuto dei file compressi senza doverli scompattare come faccio?
<cristian_c> shez_: e che c'entra il gestore dei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> shez_: gzip è solo un metodo di compressione dei file in un archivio
<cristian_c> anzi, in realtà l'archivio è tar
<cristian_c> shez_: li apri tramite gestore archivi, oppure da terminale
<ExPBoy> shez_, cliccaci sopra due volte e i vedi
<cristian_c>  shez_ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<shez_> cristian_c, ok, il gestore archivi non me li apre perchè non supporta il formato....
<cristian_c> shez_> cristian_c, pensavo che il gestore pacchetti gestisse anche i file compressi con gzip.... non è così?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> <shez_> cristian_c, ecco perchè non riuscivo...
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<shez_> cristian_c, ok, il gestore archivi non me li apre perchè non supporta il formato....
<shez_> cristian_c, anche se ho installato il pacchetto tar...
<cristian_c> shez_: come si chiama il file?
<shez_> l'estenzione del file è .aa
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> shez_: e che c'entra gzip?
<cristian_c> shez_: ma dove hai preso questo file?
<ExPBoy> quella è roba IOS
<shez_> cristian_c, è stato compresso con gzip, è un file compresso diviso in più file...
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: ahhhh
<ExPBoy> sono probabilmentre foto importate da iphone
<cristian_c> shez_: quindi è l'.aa l'archivio?
<cristian_c> shez_: c'hai l'aifon?
<shez_> cristian_c, si o perlomeno il file iniziale da cui iniziare la decompressione
<cristian_c> shez_: la decompressione avviene su file d'archivio
<ExPBoy> shez_, è logico che quel formato non sia supportato
<cristian_c> se quello non è u  file d'archivio, non lo decomprimi
<cristian_c> un
<shez_> cristian_c, no, il file è il risultato di una colonazione di una immagine disco eseguita con clonezilla niente IOS o altro
<ExPBoy> shez_, per cortesia vieni nel canale di chat?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neomaxer> salve,,, come faccio a spostare la barra dall'alto al basso? quello con il pulsante attività e l'orologio
<cristian_c> neomaxer: gnome shell?
<neomaxer> ubuntu gnome si... ma no la shell la barra
<cristian_c> neomaxer: stai parlando del pannello superiore?
<neomaxer> si.. dove si vede l'ora.. la data...
<neomaxer> vorrei portarla in basso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> neomaxer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132786/how-can-i-move-the-top-panel-to-the-bottom-in-gnome-3
<cristian_c> neomaxer: quindi , tramite estensione di gnome shell
<neomaxer> non ho nessun pannel setting... ma solo le impostazioni generali
<monica_z> buongiorno a tutti. vorrei passare ad ubuntu ma non so che versione scegliere, qualcuno può darmi un aiuto?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | monica_z
<ubot-it> monica_z: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<monica_z> ah ok, grazie
<monica_z> allora, come scelgo la versione più adatta al mio pc?
<cristian_c> monica_z: magari dicendoci il nome del pc
<cristian_c> per cominciare
<monica_z> è un asus, la serie eee
<cristian_c> monica_z: netbook?
<monica_z> il modello non me lo ricordo mai quindi sorvoliamo
<monica_z> si netbook
<cristian_c> monica_z: no,  non sorvoliamo
<cristian_c> monica_z: se ti interessa, cerca le caratteristiche principali del pc
<monica_z> le caratteristiche le so
<cristian_c> monica_z: bene
<monica_z> il processore è un intel atom da 1,67Ghz
<monica_z> con 2 Gb di ram
<cristian_c> monica_z: un asus di quelli 'nuovi'?
<monica_z> noooo, è del 2011
<ExPBoy> lubuntu e forse va
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | monica_z
<ubot-it> monica_z: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<monica_z> il forse mi spaventa un tantino...
<ExPBoy> eh
<monica_z> ok, proviamo allora
<cristian_c> monica_z: sulla carta dovrebbe andare
<ExPBoy> prova da live
<cristian_c> monica_z: ma ti conviene provarlo in live, prima di installarlo
<monica_z> si, farò una prova preventiva
<ExPBoy> lol
<monica_z> anche perchè ormai provo a installarlo circa una volta ogni sei mesi e ci rinuncio regolarmente
<monica_z> grazie
<cristian_c> monica_z: allora facci sapere, se hai problemi
<monica_z> si lo farò, grazie
<neomaxer> rieccomi... non ho ancora trovato come spostare la barra dall'alto al basso
<neomaxer> mi hanno dato un link ma non ho le stesse voci
<cristian_c> neomaxer: ma hai letto cos'ho scritto?
<monica_z> che differenza c'è tra lubuntu 15.10 alpha e beta?
<ExPBoy> no
<cristian_c> monica_z: non scaricare 15.10
<monica_z> ecco...e quale prendo???
<cristian_c> monica_z: scarica 15.04 o aspetta che la 15.10 venga rilasciata ufficialmente , tra circa una decina di giorni
<monica_z> ah ok, provo intanto la 15.04, casomai va bene aspetto la 15.10. sempre grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<Luciph3r> ... vedi , che fa fare il nick da donna ...
<neomaxer> un aituo ....
<neomaxer> come la sposto la barra dall'alto al basso
<neomaxer> la guida che mi hanno dato no va bene
<neomaxer> non ho pannello di controllo tra i menu!
<cristian_c> neomaxer: cosa non è chiaro di:
<cristian_c> neomaxer: quindi , tramite estensione di gnome shell
<cristian_c> ?
<neomaxer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132786/how-can-i-move-the-top-panel-to-the-bottom-in-gnome-3
<neomaxer> questo è il link
<neomaxer> il pulsante pannello di controllo non l'ho
<cristian_c> neomaxer: 'trami estensione di gnome-shell'
<cristian_c> tramite
<glpiana> neomaxer, devi installare l'estensione per averlo
<cristian_c> neomaxer: cosa ripetuta più volte
<neomaxer> We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled. See our troubleshooting entry for more information.
<neomaxer> la pagina mi dice questa cosa
<cristian_c> glpiana: dimostri di non averla letta granché quella pagina, inoltre
<glpiana> cristian_c, scusami
<cristian_c> glpiana: neomaxer, non glpiana :P
<glpiana> lol
<cristian_c> glpiana: eh, sono rinco :D
<neomaxer> è in inglese no ci capisco nulla
<glpiana> neomaxer, sei sicuro di avere gnome shell?
<cristian_c> glpiana> neomaxer, devi installare l'estensione per averlo
<neomaxer> no so come si fa...
<cristian_c> neomaxer: tra l'altro è sufficiente fare clic sul link nella pagina
<neomaxer> già fatto no va mi da quell'errore
<cristian_c> neomaxer: dove lo vedi l'errore?
<neomaxer> Install from extensions.gnome.org
<neomaxer> premo li  e mi da errore in alto
<glpiana> neomaxer, sei sicuro di avere gnome shell?
<cristian_c> ok
<neomaxer> We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled. See our troubleshooting entry for more information.
<neomaxer> ho ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> neomaxer: allora
<cristian_c> neomaxer: hai provato a eseguire la ricerca direttamente sul sito?
<cristian_c> neomaxer: esattamente, cos'hai cliccato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125526/gnome-shell-integration-in-chrome-not-working
<cristian_c> ops, link sbagliato
<ExPBoy> hihi
<cristian_c> neomaxer: che ubuntu gnome hai?
<cecchini> buon appetito a tutti :P
<Pandax> Durante il boot di ubuntu mi esce una schermata con scritto: "L'unità disco /mnt/........ non è anora pronta o presente" - "attendere oppure premere s per omettere il mout o m per il ripristino manuale
<Pandax> che vuol dire?
<glpiana> Pandax, che hai problemi con fstab o con il disco
<Pandax> ma se premo S per omettere il mount tutti i dischi vengono comunque montati normalmente
<Pandax> poi l'unità disco che indica non riesco a capire qual'è (ho 5 HD)
<glpiana> Pandax, avrai una voce in /etc/fstab che fa riferimento a una partizione inesistente
<glpiana> Pandax, per vedere gli UUID identificativi delle partizione dai nel terminale: sudo blkid
<Pandax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Pandax, poi con il comando: mount           guarda dove sono montate le varie partizioni.
<glpiana> Pandax, infine confronta con il percorso che ti viene indicato al boot e con il contenuto di /etc/fstab
<Pandax> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798100/
<glpiana> Pandax, scusa, ma devo assentarmi
<Pandax> ook
<willie> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa spiegarmi come cancellare ubuntu?
<Carlin0> willie, basta formattare
<gammax> willie, sei in dual boot?
<gammax> vabbeh...
<gammax> Domanda per tutti. Qualcuno è iscritto alla mailing list ubuntu-it@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<gammax> Avrei qualche domanda in merito all'ultima mail che ho ricevuto. Vorrei rispondergli, ma temo che ci siano dei problemi di tipo legale :P
<Carlin0> !chat | gammax
<ubot-it> gammax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gammax> ok chiedo di là
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano, non mi funziona il regolatore della luminosità dello schermo, sono su xubuntu 15.04 lte 65bit
<lusuhard> 64biy
<lusuhard> bit
<lusuhard> 7join ubuntu-it-chat
<Vermut> Volevo creare un print server, qualcuno se ne intende?
<ExPBoy> Vermut,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<Vermut> ExPBoy: ma di fatto un server di stampa permette a tutti gli utenti della rete di stampare su una determinata stampante anche non avendo installati sui pc singoli i driver di stampa?
<BlackDarker> qualocuno in linea?
<WWWW> ANYONE?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | WWWW
<ubot-it> WWWW: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<WWWW> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<WWWW> mi dice che c'è già un file presente con lo stesso nome..
<WWWW> e non so dove pescarlo...anche perchè x adesso è la prima volta che scarico ubuntu sul pc che ho adesso
<fabio_cc> WWWW, spiegati meglio per favore
<WWWW> scarico il file dalla pagina ubuntu..una volta zippato..e quindi pronto per l'installazione
<WWWW> apre finestra a tutto..mi chiede anche il nome e la password nuovi
<WWWW> una volta inseriti fa finta di installare
<WWWW> e mi dice che c'è già un file presente con lo stesso nome
<WWWW> devo cambiare nome e password quindi?
<fabio_cc> WWWW, ma cosa hai scaricato?
<WWWW> ubuntu 14.04.3
<fabio_cc> WWWW, da dove, di preciso?
<WWWW> dal sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<fabio_cc> WWWW, quindi hai scaricato un file .iso, immagino
<WWWW> uhmm..sai che non mi ricordo...comunque dici che devo masterizzarlo se è .iso?
<WWWW> MI DICE SOLO FILE ZIP
<fabio_cc> WWWW, certamente, oppure  creare una pendrive avviabile
<fabio_cc> WWWW, ma sei in windows?
<WWWW> adesso si
<WWWW> se uso una versione vecchia di ubuntu dici che è lo stesso?
<fabio_cc> WWWW, se hai una chiavetta da destinare a questo scopo usa questo
<fabio_cc> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fabio_cc> WWWW, il problema non è la versione
<WWWW> no loo so che non è la versione
<WWWW> ma ho una versione 10 già masterizzata
<fabio_cc> WWWW, intendi ubuntu 10.04 o 10.10?
<fabio_cc> WWWW, sono troppo vecchie
<fabio_cc> WWWW, non più supportate
<WWWW> ah cavolo
<fabio_cc> WWWW, è semplice, masterizza oppure trasferisci su chiavetta ubuntu 14.04.3
<WWWW> farò da chiavetta allora...serve entrare dal bios?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | WWWW
<ubot-it> WWWW: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> WWWW, se conosci la combinazione di tasti per far comparire il menu di boot all'avvio, non è necessario, altrimenti devi entrare nel bios e modificare la priorità di boot in modo che la chiavetta venga letta prima dell'hd
<WWWW> su win8 funziona come per il 7?
<WWWW> perchè non mi ricordo
<fabio_cc> WWWW, devi leggere bene i wiki che ti ho linkato, c'è la questione UEFI e secure boot
<WWWW> adesso ho scaricato UUI
<WWWW> vedo di installarlo e poi provo
<fabio_cc> WWWW, uui?
<fabio_cc> ah
<fabio_cc> WWWW, universal usb installer :D
<WWWW> si
<WWWW> :D
<fabio_cc> WWWW, ok
<WWWW> provo in questo modo
<WWWW> intanto grazie4
<WWWW> mi sono salvata anche la pagina wiki
<WWWW> così leggo
<fabio_cc> WWWW, prego
<WWWW> ;)
<WWWW> gentilissimo
<fabio_cc> WWWW, ma figurati, stiamo qui per fare supporto :)
<Ale3nt94> Ciao, è la prima volta che uso la chat
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico su ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !irc | Ale3nt94
<ubot-it> Ale3nt94: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ale3nt94> Ho dato un occhiata, e da quel che ho capito posso fare domande tecniche qui, giusto?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, certo
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, se qualcuno saprà rispondere, lo farà
<Ale3nt94> Ok. Ho un Lenovo z50-70 con scheda grafica amd r7 m260dx
<Ale3nt94> tutto ok, solo che è tutto zommato indietro, è tutto molto piccolo
<Ale3nt94> icone, barre, cartelle scritte
<Ale3nt94> l'unico modo che ho per leggere decentemente è zoommare da browser
<Ale3nt94> ho aggiornato i driver relativi alla scheda video
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, dimmi misure dello schermo e risoluzione attuale
<Ale3nt94> al boot il pc prova ad utilizzare una grafica a grandezza normale, ma non riesce a caricare il sistema
<Ale3nt94> allora lo schermo ha risoluzione 1920x1080
<Ale3nt94> e il monitor è impostato correttamente
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, dimensioni del monitor?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, cos'è, un 21.5" full hd?
<Ale3nt94> no 15" full hd
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, 15" a 1920x1080, sfido che è piccolo
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, io un 21.5", lo uso a 1920x1080 e quasi quasi è piccolo
<Ale3nt94> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YsSY4AdAQ3KvsWnGjkqi
<Ale3nt94> perciò devo abbassare la risoluzione?
<Ale3nt94> il fatto è che come dicevo al boot il sistema non viene caricato correttamente. Con Ctrl+Alt+Canc entro nelle impostazioni ubuntu (credo del kernel), e sono costretto a caricare la versione "piccola" ovvero Linux 3.19.0-15-generic,  al posto di quella "normale" Linux 3.19.0-30-generic
<Superpollo> ciao a tutti
<gammax> Superpollo, ciao
<Superpollo> vorrei chiedere una dritta per aumentare la velocita di scorrimento della "rotellina" del mouse in firefox
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, cerca di spiegarti un pò meglio
<gammax> penso che tu debba usare il pacchetto imwheel
<Superpollo> ho provato con about:config
<Superpollo> e poi ad aumentare mousewheel.min_line_scroll_amount
<Superpollo> ma non mi sembra sortisca nessun effetto...
<Superpollo> imwheel?
<gammax> si, sudo apt-get install imwheel
<gammax> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285689/increase-mouse-wheel-scroll-speed
<Superpollo> Grazie gammax provo a vedere se ci capisco qualcosa, non dovrei fare danni vero?... nota il mio nick..
<gammax> Superpollo, tranquillo
<gammax> tieni di conto che cambi le impostazioni x tutto il sistema
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ho criptato l'uso del disco, in modo che quando carica il sistema operativo mi chieda la password. Il sistema parte, e il logo di Ubuntu sembra  della solita grandezza. Il fatto è che non posso inserire la password, sembra non ricevere input. Al che  con Ctrl+Alt+Canc entro il un menu, a tre voci che sono 1 - Ubuntu, 2 Impostazioni Ubuntu
<Ale3nt94> (o qualcosa di simile), 3 fa accedere al bios del pc. Seleziono la seconda, visto che le altre non mi interessano, e questa mi dà 6 opzioni. Le prime 3 sono inerenti a  Linux 3.19.0-30-generic, le altre 3 a Linux 3.19.0-15-generic.
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, non riesco a capire di cosa si tratta, non mi è mai capitato niente del genere, puoi fare delle foto allo schermo (con fotocamera, dato che non potrai usare il tasto stamp), e metterle su imgur?
<fabio_cc> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ale3nt94> sì, devo riavviare il sitema. Tempo di farlo e torno qui
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ok
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, fotografa tutti i passaggi
<Vermut> Ragazzi ho un serve con ubuntu che utilizzo per l'archiviazione, quando vado a guardare in streaming file di grandi dimensioni (film in FullHD che pesano 4/6Gb) dai client ogni tanto saltano i fotogrammi, da cosa può dipendere?
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc Allora la problematica è stata un po' diversa. Nel senso che è stato possibile caricare l'interfaccai di un solo sistema-kernel
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ora mando qualche foto
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ecco, così cerco di capire
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc in ogni caso ci sono dei messaggi di errore, ma sono molto veloci, e non riesco a leggere
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, purtroppo senza sapere il contenuto è difficile capire
<gammax> Vermut, può dipendere da svariate cose
<gammax> dalla tua scheda grafica
<gammax> dal codec
<gammax> etc...
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8hXbF0hCQ5mmMl5TSPrO
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc non so che dire. L'unico mio problema è la grandezza delle scritte ecc. Ho provato altre risoluzioni, ma non si vede bene. Io mi sono fissato con il problema del boot, ma magari non è quello
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, allora questa schermata è normale, ti chiede la password
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, per la grandezza delle scritte, ti dico che è normale con quel monitor a quella risoluzione
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc e' normale che sia tutto così piccolo? Mi rompo gli occhi ogni volta che ci sto su per poco anche
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, per un 15" 1920x1080 è tropo elevata
<fabio_cc> *troppo
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc possibili soluzioni?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, devi provare le risoluzioni più basse
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, provato 1600x900?
<Vermut> gammax: scheda grafica del server o dei client?
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc non è tra le possibili scelte
<gammax> Vermut, il server è locale oppure remoto?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, voglio controllare una cosa
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, glxinfo | grep string
<fabio_cc> !paste | Ale3nt94
<ubot-it> Ale3nt94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hU00KEC0TCivhsCh3wS4
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, glxinfo | grep rendering
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc direct rendering: Yes
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, sudo lshw -C video
<Vermut> gammax: il server è collegato via ethernet ad un modem/router wifi e a questo router sono collegati via wifi i vari client
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc *-display
<Ale3nt94>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Ale3nt94>        product: Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7 Graphics]
<Ale3nt94>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<Ale3nt94>        physical id: 1
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zhuwWgvOT7a4YcKDfzAp
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, sembra tutto ok, che risoluzioni ti permette di scegliere?
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kI7PL5N9SzSpiEr2QlA2
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, l'unica che puoi provare è 1280x720, che è 16:9 come il tuo schermo
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ovviamente il risultato migliore lo ottieni con la risoluzione nativa, la massima
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ma è esagerata
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc già provato, ma l'immagine è molto distorta
<gammax> Vermut hai provato a collegarti via ethernet x vedere se lagga
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, mi sembra strano che sia distorta, le proporzioni sono le stesse
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, manda screeshot
<fabio_cc> *screenshot
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, 1280x720, non 1280x800
<fabio_cc> mi raccomando
<Ale3nt94> lo screenshot è pulito, ma l'immagine sul monitor che si vede è tutta frastagliata, appena leggibili le scritte
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, forse quella risoluzione è troppo bassa rispetto alla risoluzione nativa del monitor
<Vermut> gammax: provo a collegarmi con il cavo e vi dico
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc posto una domanda nel forum?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, forse non mi sono spiegato, è il monitor che è predisposto per una risoluzione troppo alta rispetto alle sue dimensioni
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, hai controllato se in driver hardware sono disponibili driver proprietari?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, "driver aggiuntivi"
<marco_c> Buon pomeriggio
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/95GNxgpTXOLhqkDcbYpf
<marco_c> c'è tra di voi qualcuno che si intende di ripristino driver?
<marco_c> sono solo...?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | marco_c
<ubot-it> marco_c: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marco_c> Non mi funziona più il drive dvd
<marco_c> a basso livello viene riconosciuto
<marco_c>  dmesg lo segnala come "attached"
<marco_c> ma cdrecord -scanbus avverte: cannot open SCSI driver!
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, strano, risulta in uso il drive proprietario, ma prima lshw indicava "radeon" come driver in uso (quello libero)
<Carlin0> marco_c, quanti anni ha ?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, hai provato a selezionare come driver la prima voce (il driver libero)
<marco_c> il drive? credo 5-7
<marco_c> Ale... ovvero dove?
<marco_c> anche wodim dà lo stesso errore di cdrecord
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ora l'ho selezionato. Immagino sia necessario un riavvio per testare... giusto?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, si
<marco_c> lshw, curiosamente, legge benissimo tutti i parametri
<Carlin0> marco_c, potrebbe essere solo sporco o mezzo defunto
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ok. allora ravvio e riporto
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ok
<marco_c> AH, Carlin0, mi fornisci l'unica spiegazione che non avrei voluto sentire, speriamo di no...
<Lenders> ragazzi buon pomeriggio ho ubuntu 15.04 non lo usavo da qualche settimana...e da qualche giorno non riesco ad entrare più nel secondo mio hd interno che lo uso per imagazzinare i dati( ne ho due da 1 tb l'uno)...qualcuno sa che può essere mai successo e come fare per risolvere?
<marco_c> Lenders, il tuo hdd è "fisico" o una partizione?
<Carlin0> Lenders, sudo fdisk -l
<Lenders> marco_c fisico
<Carlin0> Lenders, metti il risultato in pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<Lenders> ok un secondo
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !paste | Lenders
<ubot-it> Lenders: please see above
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, scusa :D
<Carlin0> fabio_cc, di nulla figurati :o)
<marco_c> il drive è chiuso nel case, non lo hai toccato?
<Lenders> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12799818/
<Lenders> ecco
<marco_c> landers, che ti dà con: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb1
<Lenders> provo
<Lenders> marco_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/12799849/
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc niente da fare. Tra l'altro il boot è sempre molto lungo, e sta volta ho fatto ctr alt canc per selezionare manualmente il kernel (come avevo detto all'inizio)
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, allora setta di nuovo il driver proprietario
<marco_c> prima ti funzionava bene?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<marco_c> Lenders, se provassi a montarlo manualmente? sudo mkdir /media/disk2 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<Lenders> ragazzi scusate non so perchè ubuntu si era disconnesso dalla rete perdono
<Lenders> avevo scritto a marco_c il paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/12799849/
<marco_c> sì ho visto
<Carlin0> Lenders, ma se provi a montarlo da nautilus ti da errore ?
<marco_c> Lenders l'hdd è connesso e riconosciuto ma probabilmente non montato
<marco_c> Lenders, se provassi a montarlo manualmente? sudo mkdir /media/disk2 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<Lenders> Carlin0 non so cosa sia nautilus
<Lenders> marco_c perderei i dati? ma fino a qualche settimana fa lo leggeva tranquillamente
<Carlin0> Lenders, il gestore file
<Lenders> perdo i dati se lo monto?
<Carlin0> ma no
<marco_c> Lenders, non è una formattazione, è solo un mounting manuale, per forzare la lettura
<Lenders> allora si può provare
<marco_c> no, Lenders, non si perdono i dati per questo
<Lenders> anche se non capisco perchè fino a un mese fa lo leggeva bene
<marco_c> quando lo legge il mounting è andato a buon fine in automatico, si può anche impostare a mano
<Lenders> proviamo a montarlo
<gigi_plot> Lenders: ti comunico che non esistono ancora hardware indistruttibili
<Lenders> gigi_plot si ma con windows non ho problemi per questo non capisco che è successo
<Carlin0> Lenders, prova da gestore file (nautlilus)
<marco_c> se non lo hai formattato per errore o smagnetizzato si dovrebbe recuperare il funzionamento regolare
<gigi_plot> Lenders: aaaah
<Carlin0> Lenders, non stai usando win
<marco_c> Lenders --> sudo mkdir /media/disk2 && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<Lenders> ho entrambi ora sono con ubuntu in questo momento
<gigi_plot> Lenders: magari hai Sminkiato ntfs fuse
<Lenders> gigi_plot non so neanche che cosa sia
<Lenders> marco_c provo
<marco_c> Lenders ma il mount l'hai fatto?
<marco_c> ok
<Carlin0> marco_c, manca un sudo al tuo comando
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc l'ultima credo. Ubuntu 15.04. Mi conviene mettere qualcosa di più vecchio?
<marco_c> vero
<marco_c> Lenders --> sudo mkdir /media/disk2 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<Lenders> marco_c mi appare "only root can do that"
<marco_c> sì sì
<marco_c> riprova così Lenders --> sudo mkdir /media/disk2 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<marco_c> ??
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Carlin0> cmq era + semplice da nautilus per un newbie (IMHO)
<Lenders> marco_c mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/12799985/
<marco_c> ah ok, Lenders, colpa mia, niente di grave
<marco_c> scrivi solo la seconda parte, adesso:
<marco_c> Lenders --> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2/
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/trVXgf8THmSkvCatxcCg
<marco_c> forse sì, Carlin0, ma se Nautilus non "vede" l'hdd?
<Lenders> marco_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/12800004/
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc in ogni caso oltre il problema della grafica il pc è molto lento, e con browser e musica che va sì è mezzo incartato per dire
<Carlin0> marco_c, a quanto ho capito lui si aspetta di vederlo già montato come gli accade con win
<marco_c> lo so
<marco_c> intanto vediamo se è montabile
<Lenders> si perchè su windows va bene
<marco_c> Lenders hai fatto?
<marco_c> l'ultimo comando che ti dà?
<Lenders> si ti ho postato sopra
<Lenders> marco_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/12800004/
<Carlin0> Lenders, avvia da win e fai un check al disco ...
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ho l'impressione che non hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marco_c> ah scusa
<Lenders> Carlin0 e marco_c ditemi voi
<Carlin0> sembra che il disco abbia problemi ed essendo formattato NTFS è meglio controllarlo da win
<marco_c> Questo hard disk era partizionato Lenders?
<Lenders> quindi che faccio vado su windows e vi scrivo li?
<Lenders> no quello dati no
<Lenders> il c è partizionato che ho windows e ubuntu
<Carlin0> da win fai testidisk
<Carlin0> bai mi allontano
<marco_c> lenders, devi disabilitare la funzione di accelerazione in shutdown di Windows
<Lenders> marco_c ovvero? l'avvio rapido intendi?
<marco_c> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<Lenders> quindi?
<marco_c> http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<fabio_cc> marco_c, per favore non postare link a fonti non ufficiali
<Lenders> ho windows 10
<marco_c> quella funzione di Windows in avvio e shutdown dà problemi a Ubuntu
<Lenders> marco_c la funzione di avvio è già tolta perchè altrimenti non mi apparirebbe il grub...per il shut down non so
<marco_c> no, la funzione di startup e shutdown veloce
<marco_c> non l'avvio di default di Windows
<marco_c> fabio_cc ok, non sapevo che non si potesse, ma ufficiali intendi dire solo "Ubuntu" o va bene anche Microsoft (dato che c'è un problema con Win che interferisce)?
<Lenders> marco_c ma prima non avevo problemi forse da quando ho aggiornato in windows 10 si sono attivate
<marco_c> può essere
<fabio_cc> marco_c, ufficiali vuol dire ubuntu, e inoltre non si fa supporto a windows, se il problema riguarda windows
<fabio_cc> marco_c, il messaggio di errore è chiaro
<marco_c> fabio_cc, il problema riguarda Ubuntu "per colpa" di Windows
<marco_c> il problema è in Ubuntu, non in Windows
<fabio_cc> marco_c, infatti è da risolvere da windows, probabilmente basta uno scandisk, disattivare fast startup e non ibernare
<marco_c> Lenders, controlla le funzioni di boot da BIOS, poi avvii Windows in modalità provvisoria Windows+X e ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa come opzioni energetiche, power options, o qlc del genere, lì disattivi Fast Startup di Win e in teoria Ubuntu dovrebbe funzionare come prima
<marco_c> è andato...
<fabio_cc> entra ed esce, boh
<marco_c> deve avere problemi di connessione
<marco_c> invece il mio drive gira, lampeggia ma non vuole più leggere i DVD
<marco_c> ho il dubbio che possa essere un driver di livello non bassissimo
<marco_c> che è da ripristinare
<fabio_cc> marco_c, il ilnk da dare riguardo la disabilitazione di fast startup è questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Disattivazione_Fast_startup
<marco_c> eh, cercavo qualcosa del genere ma non l'avevo trovato
<marco_c> lo zio Bill cerca sempre di inventare modi per complicare la vita di GNU/Linux
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc errori multipli
<fabio_cc> !chat | marco_c
<ubot-it> marco_c: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, che errori? purtroppo sto per andare
<marco_c> anche io
<marco_c> vi saluto ragazzi
<fabio_cc> ciao marco_c
<marco_c> ciao a tutti
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Y8hEiLVWTR65FChIO76N
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, non si vede
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc visto che vai, secondo te installare una versione più vecchia di Ubuntu, può risolvere il problema?
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc è un file di testo
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ah
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, usa paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | Ale3nt94
<ubot-it> Ale3nt94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/12800230/
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, apri software e aggiornamenti -> scaricare da: altro -> seleziona server migliore
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, quando ha finito, di nuovo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ok
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, processore e ram?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, giusto per farmi una idea
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ram 8 giga, processore amd fx-7500
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, ok
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, escludo di installare versioni più vecchie, nemmeno la 14.04 lts
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, dopo che dai dist-upgrade, metti su paste l'elenco dei pacchetti che saranno aggiornati
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc dist-upgrade?
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc finito gli aggiornamenti?
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, fammi capire a che punto sei
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/12800302/
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, tu non avvii l'ultimo kernel, perché avresti dovuto avere il 3.19.0-25
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, che appunto è l'ultimo
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, il discorso è da approfondire, a partire dall'installazione di ubuntu e dei vari messaggi di errore che dici di ottenere a volte
<fabio_cc> ma adesso devo andare
<fabio_cc> prova a chiedere di nuovo fra un pò
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ok. Grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, poi effettivamente quel pc non piò andarti lento
<fabio_cc> *può
<fabio_cc> intendo con un uso normale
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc appunto, dovrebbe filare alla grande
<fabio_cc> vado
<Ale3nt94> fabio_cc ciao, grazie ancora
<fabio_cc> Ale3nt94, prego
<Lenders> Grazie marco_c e agli altri era il fast boot che si era attivato quando ho aggiornato a win 10 il disco non aveva nessun problema
<Lenders> grazie buonaserata :)
<Ale3nt94> Qualcuno può aiutarmi riguardo problemi di kernel?
<Ale3nt94> secondo fabio_cc dovrei avere il kernel 3.19.0-25, che non ho
<Ale3nt94> come faccio a rimediare?
<enzotib> Ale3nt94: non ho capito qual è il problema
<Ale3nt94> anzotib, il problema che si presenta è lentezza del sistema operativo e layout (icone, scritte, cartelle ecc) molto più piccole dell norma
<Ale3nt94> enzotib, la risoluzione è 1920x1080, e non posso cambiarla senza avere distorsioni dell'interfaccia
<Ale3nt94> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/12800302/ questo è il risultato dell'aggiornamento, per il quale fabio_cc ha considerato il fatto che sia un problema di kernel
<enzotib> scusa, pensavo di avere un po' di tempo, ma purtroppo devo andare
<Ale3nt94> enzotib tranquillo
<realmixer> Salve a tutti ho appena installato xbuntu all' accesso mi chiede la password ma quando la dicito mi dice che è errata. Riesco solo ad entrare con guest
<realmixer> Avete una soluzione?perfavore?
<Distortoroots> salve a tutti...sono entrato in questa chat perchè ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu Mate 15.04. Ho montato il file .iso con Unetbootin , entrato nel bios per dare la priorità al usb all'avvio. Esce la schermata dove posso scegliere se provare in live e poi installare o installare o fare dei test, quando scelgo di installare o entrare ne
<Distortoroots> l live carica e poi mi chiede login e password. Ho provato diverse combinazioni trovate anche in rete ma senza risultato. Mi aiutate per favore? Grazie
<Distortoroots> nessuno sa rispondermi?
<JACK3viso> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-17
<Niklag> Ciao
<mauris87> ciao sono un profano con ubuntu provando a verificare se ci sono aggiornamenti mi da questo errore
<mauris87> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mauris87> e popcorntime l ho rimosso
<rasni> ciao a tutti Raga!! ho 1 domanda da farvi, ho un notebook con su ubuntu 14.10 non riesco a fare un dualboot con win x problemi del computer, ma comunque arrivo al punto, sn appassionato  di gaming  e mio gioco specile  x me è Metin2 ke  purtroppo va solo x win -_-  ho cercato su vari 3d  cm avviarlo con wine ma non riesco  , vi kiedo coertesemente
<rasni> se potreste darmi qualche dritta  o magari indicarmi 1 3d che faccia al caso mio, so che questa è la chat di supporto e non del gaming xd ma vi chiedo cortesemente se potreste darmi 1 mano
<rasni> grazie in anticipo
<monica_z> buongiorno. come mi è stato consigliato ieri ho scaricato lubuntu e ho provato ad avviarlo in modalità live. Il cd sembra venire letto correttamente ma   si ferma alla schermata iniziale. Ieri mi avevate avvertito che  forse non avrebbe funzionato ma  non so  se davvero è il programma o  qualcos'altro. che ne pensate?
<akis24> monica_z: masterizza il file .iso scaricato come file immagine sul disco
<monica_z> così ho fatto
<akis24> monica_z: versione di lubuntu scaricata ?
<monica_z> 15.04
<akis24> monica_z: hai verificato che il file scaricato sia integro ?
<akis24> !md5sum | monica_z
<ubot-it> monica_z: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<monica_z> si,verificato
<akis24> monica_z: su che pc cerchi di installare caratteristiche ? processore ? ram ?
<monica_z> 1,67Ghz, Intel Atom, 2 Gb di ram
<monica_z> è un asus netbook
<akis24> monica_z: si tristemente famosi  potresti provare all'avvio a selezionare l'opzione "nomodeset "  e vedere se riesce ad avviarsi
<monica_z> dove la trovo?
<akis24> monica_z: all'avvio premi la barra spazio e poi f6 per le opzioni seleziona nomodeset e provaad avviare
<monica_z> ok, ora provo. grazie...
<monica_z> rieccomi. tentativo fallito. col nomodeset cambia leggermente l'aspetto grafico, mi indica la versione ma non va avanti
<akis24> monica_z:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio  leggi e prova anche altri modi di avvio le opzioni sono diverse
<monica_z> si,ora provo.thanks
<akis24> monica_z:  e pure qui se ti è utile  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=432361&start=40
<monica_z> spero di risolverla una volta per tutte perchè non è che le mie esperienze pregresse con ubuntu siano esaltanti...
<akis24> monica_z: non è che quei netbook siano il top ..  tra le altre cose proverei con una distro magari precedente esempio la 14.04 lts
<monica_z> e lo so, ma per quello che mi serve è sufficiente. comunque le altre prove erano su altri pc, ma è stato anni fa e c'erano grossi problemi con  il network di rete
<monica_z> che mi consigli? continuo a provare con questa versione o passo direttamente alla precedente?
<akis24> monica_z: dipende dall'hardware dei pc comunque parecchi problemi sono superati
<akis24> monica_z: io avrei provato con la 14.04 che tra le altre cose ha un supporto a lungo termine
<akis24> monica_z: ovviamente spero che il lettore dvd sia impostato come prima periferica di avvio ..
<akis24> monica_z: bene è arrivato cristian_c  che potra' consigliarti meglio di me in proposito
<cristian_c> -,-
<monica_z> si, è impostato come periferica di avvio ovviamente
<akis24> perfetto
<michele993> salve ragazzi
<michele993> ho installato texlive
<michele993> e il plugin per gedit, però non so come visualizzare il testo codificato diciamo, qualcuno sa come fare? Possibile stesso da gedit? grazie
<ExPBoy> michele993, prova a vedere nel man
<michele993> intendi il sommario nella voce "Aiuto"?
<michele993> mi escono solo le info sull'utilizzo normale, non sul plugin latex
<ExPBoy> michele993, se cerchi on line trovi duemila guide per latex
<michele993> si ma non trovo nulla per il plugin gedit
<cristian_c> michele993: da dove hai preso il plugin?
<cristian_c> !chat | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele993> gedit-latex-plugin
<cristian_c> !info gedit-latex-plugin
<ubot-it> gedit-latex-plugin (source: gedit-latex-plugin): gedit plugin for composing and compiling LaTeX documents. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-2 (vivid), package size 184 kB, installed size 1366 kB
<michele993> è di ubuntu niente di non inerente
<cristian_c> michele993: qui non si entra nello specifico di come utilizzare le applicazioni
<michele993> e a chi mi rivolgo?
<cristian_c> michele993: se l'hai installato significa che sai con cosa hai a che fare
<michele993> certo
<michele993> però mi chiedevo se avesse anche il bottone per vedere il testo codificato
<cristian_c> michele993: ti è stato detto e comunque non riguarda strettamente ubuntu
<michele993> mi dite un canale dove posso chiedere?
<cristian_c> michele993: se possibile, spostati nell'altro canale indicato
<fedeubuntu1404> Buongiorno a tutti
<fedeubuntu1404> ho un problema con le pendrive
<fedeubuntu1404> le inserisco ma non vengono visualizzate
<fedeubuntu1404> qualcuno avrebbe dei consigli da darmi
<fedeubuntu1404> una set
<fedeubuntu1404> una settimana fa venivano lette normalmente
<Carlin0> fedeubuntu1404, inserisci e dai al terminale lsusb
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fedeubuntu1404> scusate.....un'alòtro prob che mi capita molto spesso
<Carlin0> !paste | fedeubuntu1404 metti il risultato qui
<ubot-it> fedeubuntu1404 metti il risultato qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> una cosa alla volta
<fedeubuntu1404> non riesco ad aprire la finestra che mi permette di cercare le mie app
<fedeubuntu1404> come avvio altrimenti il terminale
<fedeubuntu1404> clicco e si apre una barra con le tre icone chiudi iconizza e miniaturizza
<fedeubuntu1404> posso postarti uno screen shot ?
<cristian_c> !image | fedeubuntu1404
<ubot-it> fedeubuntu1404: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fedeubuntu1404> scusami ma non riesco ad avviare l'app per gli screen shot....domanda dalla gestione software non è possibile avviare applicazioni?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: remi stamp
<cristian_c> premi
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: 'gestione software' <- software center?
<fedeubuntu1404> si da li con stamp nulla funziona
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: come fai a dirlo?
<ghebrer> salve vorrei sapere un informazione
<fedeubuntu1404> che dovrebbe accadere se lo premo?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | ghebrer
<ubot-it> ghebrer: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: il software center è dedicato all'installazione e rimozione delle applicazioni, utilizza la dash per le ricerche
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: molto semplicemente, se lo premi, trovi lo screenshot nella tua home
<sacarde> ciao
<fedeubuntu1404> perdona la forte ignoranza viene salvato in un percorso particolare della home?
<sacarde> sapete se e' uscita la rc della 15.10 ?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: nella home stessa, non in una sottocartella
<ghebrer> vorrei scaricare ubuntu 15.04 a fianco di windows 8.1, devo cambiare qualche impostazione o procedo con l'installazione?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: nella tua home
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: quella del tuo utente
<fedeubuntu1404> come file nella home non ho nessuno screen shot
<Carlin0> ghebrer, in fase di installazione devi scegliere l'opzione "installa al fianco di ..."
<cristian_c> !!ora | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<fedeubuntu1404> ho trovato una cartella livestmp ma non mi sembra che c sia nulla dentro
<Carlin0> sacarde, /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: allora utilizza l'utility per gli screenshot cercandola nella dash
<ghebrer> quindi riesco a installarlo correttamente?
<Carlin0> !installazione | ghebrer
<ubot-it> ghebrer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ghebrer> grazie mille
<akis24> !uefi | ghebrer
<ubot-it> ghebrer: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> ghebrer: una cosa
<fedeubuntu1404> puoi aiutarmi a capire fisicamente che dovrei fare?la dash è quell'icona che vedo in alto ove posso ricercare le mie applicazioni?
<ghebrer> dimmi
<cristian_c> ghebrer: prima di installarlo, hai fatto un giro in live?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: sì
<fedeubuntu1404> premendo quel pulsante non succede niente purtroppo
<fedeubuntu1404> è uno dei due problemi che ho...
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: non appare la finestra di ricerca?
<fedeubuntu1404> no
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubot-it> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ghebrer> ancora non l'ho installato sta scaricando, poi lo metto nella chiavetta usb e lo installo
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: alt+f2
<Carlin0> !usbwin | ghebrer
<ubot-it> ghebrer: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> ghebrer: ma prova prima in live
<Carlin0> !requisiti | ghebrer controlla anche questi
<ubot-it> ghebrer controlla anche questi: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fedeubuntu1404> premendo alt - f2 succede la stessa cosa che cliccando si apre una barra come quella che tutte le finestre hanno con le tre icone chiudi miniaturizza e ridimensiona
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: ?
<fedeubuntu1404> già
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: fai una foto, che altrimenti si fa sera
<akis24> fedeubuntu1404: manda uno screen cosi cominciamo a capire ..
<akis24> pardon lol
<Delilah> Buongiorno
<fedeubuntu1404> ho fatto una foto con il cell lo screen shot non so come avviarlo purtroppo l'ho postata npon so se si vedrà bene
<Delilah> Ho bisogno di supporto per l'installazione di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> !installazione | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Delilah> Ho già seguito più volte tutte le guide
<cristian_c> !image | fedeubuntu1404
<ubot-it> fedeubuntu1404: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fedeubuntu1404> l'ho caricata ne ho caricata un altra ove si vede bene
<Delilah> Posseggo un acer aspire E5 571 con windows 10 e vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot. Ho seguito tutte le guide piu e piu volte ma all'avvio del notebook parte sempre e solo windows senza la possibilità di scegliere ubuntu.
<Carlin0> Delilah, hai disabilitato il fast boot da win ?
<Delilah> La versione di ubuntu che ho installato è la 15.04 e funziona bene, riesco ad accedervi solo inserendo il super grub2 disk oppure riavviando il live cd
<Delilah> si l'ho disabilitato
<Delilah> e ho disabilitato anche il secure boot
<Carlin0> Delilah, hai installato il grub nella partizione efi ?
<Delilah> durante l'installazione ho scelto l'opzione di installazione affianco a windows
<Delilah> quindi non ho fatto questa operazione manualmente.
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: posta il link
<fedeubuntu1404> https://federicoubuntu1404.imgur.com/all/
<Delilah> se può servire: http:\\paste.ubuntu.com\12806802\
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: posta direttamente l'immagine
<Delilah> si l'ho utilizzato più volte ma niente : http:\\paste.ubuntu.com\12806802\
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: non abbiamo accesso ai tuoi album
<fedeubuntu1404> usa la mia password non mi offendo
<fedeubuntu1404> pluto2014
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: senti
<fedeubuntu1404> l'immagine non posso postarla l'ho fatta dal cell e non posso collegarlol al pc perchè non riesco ad aprire suppurti USB
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: ma non era meglio se tu postavi il link alla foto
<cristian_c> ?
<fedeubuntu1404> dimmi che devo fare e lo faccio nn voglio farvi perdere tempo
<fedeubuntu1404> http://imgur.com/zP3z9tw
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: non devi iscriverti a imgur per caricare una foto su imgur
<fedeubuntu1404> così dovrebbe andare
<Delilah> @Carlin0 che posso fare?
<fedeubuntu1404> ogni volta che clicco si apre solo la barra coi tre tyasti
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: ok, visto
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: ma è una foto o sono due
<Delilah> Nessuno riesce a darmi un'indicazione?
<fedeubuntu1404> non è la prima volta che mi succede ogni tanto la cosa si risolve ri avviando a volte invece no in questo caso ho ri avviato già 3volte ma nn cambia
<fedeubuntu1404> una non mi sembrava comprensibile ne ho fatta un'altra
<cristian_c> Delilah: quello è il log di bootrepair
<fedeubuntu1404> il link come puoi veder porta ad una foto
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: dove finisce la prima e dove inizia la seconda?
<Delilah> cristian_c: si esatto
<Delilah> pensavo potesse essere utile
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: quindi è una sola foto al link?
<fedeubuntu1404> su quel link ce ne 1 l'altra è in un altro link ma sono identiche
<cristian_c> quindi due
<cristian_c> ah
<Delilah> grazie lo stesso
<fedeubuntu1404> http://imgur.com/VXsgqaz (prima foto)
<cristian_c> Delilah: allora
<cristian_c> Delilah: avvia la live
<Delilah> si
<fedeubuntu1404> http://imgur.com/zP3z9tw (seconda foto)
<cristian_c> Delilah: io leggo molto windows 8 nel paste
<monica_z> La  15.04 di lubuntu sembra non essere compatibile col mio sistema, ho fatto tutte le prove possibili e immaginabili, provo la versione antecedente o è inutile?
<Delilah> il notebook al momento dell'acquisto avveva windows8, adesso l'ho aggiornato al 10
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: ok, capito
<cristian_c> Delilah: e mi sai che hai un po' di casino con le partizioni
<Delilah> si lo so, al moento dell'acquisto l'hd era già pluripartizionato in questo modo..assurdo dire.
<cristian_c> monica_z: no, la 14.10 non è supportata
<cristian_c> monica_z: descrivi il tuo problema
<cristian_c> Delilah: sopratutto perché hai varie partizioni di ripristino di windows
<fedeubuntu1404> posso risolvere?
<Delilah> esatto.. almeno 3 mi pare pensi possa essere quesot il problema?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: quando hai installato ubuntu?
<akis24> fedeubuntu1404: se clicchi sull'icona per minimizzare adesso non succede nulla ? non si allarga ?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: e quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Delilah: beh, a posto il disco non è
<Delilah> ok potrei iniziare sistemando il mio disco, in che modo?
<fedeubuntu1404> se clicco su qualunque icona non succede niente 14.04LTS circa un anno e mezzo fa
<cristian_c> Delilah: sono addirittura quattro le recovery
<monica_z> il problema è che ho scaricato la versione 15.04 di lubuntu, come mi hai consigliato ieri, ma la live non parte. tutto funziona perfettamente, il file   md5 è integro, il cd parte regolarmente ma non va oltre la schermata lubuntu. mi hanno segnalato diverse guide, le ho seguite tutte  passo passo ma il sistema continua a non andare oltre la scherma
<monica_z> ta iniziale
<cristian_c> Delilah: fammi leggere tutto il log
<Delilah> cristian_c: fai con comodo io aspetto. ho trascorso due giorni e due notti a fare prove non so che altro fare a questo punto.
<cristian_c> monica_z: quanta ram?
<cristian_c> monica_z: è un pentium m?
<monica_z> 2 gb
<monica_z> è un intel atom
<Carlin0> monica_z, come hai fatto la chiavetta usb ?
<monica_z> ho usato il cd
<monica_z> ho masterizzato l'immagine iso direttamente sul cd
<Delilah> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/j3VHQFzQXSh6JSVCuDy7 non so se può essere utile
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: e quando hai manifestato problemi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: niente privato
<cristian_c> monica_z: che atom è?
<monica_z> CPU N455 1,66 Ghz
<fedeubuntu1404> non so come funzioni....come fai a richiamare il nome?primi problemi ultimi due mesi relativamente alla dash probelmi di usb OGGI
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> monica_z: ok, molto strano
<cristian_c> monica_z: un modo c'è per capirci qualcosa
<monica_z> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !chi | fedeubuntu1404
<ubot-it> fedeubuntu1404: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> monica_z: un attimo
<monica_z> si, con comodo
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:facile ho capito grazie
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: nel periodo precedente hai fatto qualcosa di particolare, installato temi?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: quella strana barra reagisce agli input?
<cristian_c> Delilah:
<cristian_c> 'errore: troppe partizioni primarie'
<Delilah> cristian_c: ah è scritto nel paste?
<cristian_c> 'tabella delle partizioni: unknown'
<Delilah> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> Delilah: no, neluo screenshot
<Delilah> ok.... quindi devo risolvere questo
<cristian_c> nel tuo
<fedeubuntu1404> ho installato un tema grafico mi pare si chiami ossia un applicazione che importava nel sistema una nuova interfaccia grafica, ma l'ho disinstallata perchè usandola il pc non riusciva più a comandare la tv dall'uscita hdmi avevo difficolta di risoluzione
<cristian_c> Delilah: io vedo tanti casini
<Delilah> cristian_c: non ci avevo fatto caso
<Delilah> cristian_c: che faresti tu al mio posto?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: questo può avere inciso
<Delilah> cristian_c: come posso risolvere il problema di queste partizioni?
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:una volta disinstallata il sistema a ripreso a funzionare correttamente addirittura ho risolto un problema che avevo con la selezione dell'audio prima non mi funzionavanol gli altoparlanti del pc ora avolte vanno
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:non credo cmq dipenda da questo perchè il problema della dash c'è sempre stato a spot ma c'è sempre stato asll'inizio era sufficente un riavvio ora dipende
<cristian_c> Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
<cristian_c> Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<cristian_c> doppione, pare
<zgorbyo> buon giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: cioè quella barra era sempre apparsa, nello stesso modo?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: fin dall'installazione
<cristian_c> monica_z: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<fedeubuntu1404> dopo qualche mese probabilmente considera che io non sono un guru come puoi capire quindi inizialmente c'ho messo un pò per capire come funzionava la logica del SO e non saprei dirti se da subito
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: puoi aver fatto di tutto, nel frattempo
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:la cosa strana è che a volte funziona bene a volte no per esempio il problema dell'audio ce l'ho anceh con window 7 sistema installato di da HP sul notebook
<fedeubuntu1404> già!
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: e non sapendo cos'hai fatto, posso al massimo suggerirti un reset di unity
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:ti chiedo un'altra cosa c'è qualcosa che potrei fare tipo formattare re-installare un altra versione
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:già capisco ok dai pulisco e ricomincio da zero magari la cosa si risolverà
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
<cristian_c> Unusual EFI: Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled.
<monica_z> ok...cos'è????
<cristian_c> Delilah: hai disattivato secure boot e hai un uefi anomalo
<cristian_c> monica_z: allora
<Delilah> cristian_c: si l'ho disattivato come diceva nella guida. Uefi anomalo..mmm ..quindi?
<cristian_c> monica_z: il link che ti ho postato dovrebbe darti indicazioni su come disattivare la schermata grafica in cui il caricamento si blocca, per mostrarti eventuali messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> Delilah: beh, non sempre va disattivato
<monica_z> quindi seguo le procedure descritte? ok...speriamo bene
<Delilah> cristian_c: ah no?
<Delilah> cristian_c:cosa faccio lo riattivo?
<cristian_c> Delilah: prova a riattivarlo
<Delilah> cristian_c: ok, lo faccio subito
<Delilah> cristian_c:vediamo che succede e ti informo tra un pò. grazie.
<monica_z> ma scusa, posso farlo dalla live?
<cristian_c> Delilah: però ho l'impressione
<Delilah> cristian_c:cosa
<cristian_c> Delilah: che tu abbia due partizioni linux, di cui una la swap
<Delilah> cristian_c:si
<cristian_c> Delilah: come se fossero partizioni non assegnate al sistema
<cristian_c> maper i fatti propri
<cristian_c> questa è un'impressione, ma gparted in live potrebbe aiutare
<cristian_c> o gdiak
<cristian_c> monica_z: sì
<cristian_c> monica_z: anche da live
<monica_z> sembra complicato per me ma adesso tento. grazie
<Delilah> cristian_c:ok..gparted non l'ho mai usato eventualmente dopo la riattivazione del secure boot potrebbe esere una prova
<cristian_c> =================== Default settings of Boot Repair
<cristian_c> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda8, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   fix-windows-boot
<cristian_c> =================== Final advice in case of suggested repair
<cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/efi/.../grub*.efi file!
<Delilah> cristian_c: come si fa questo?
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS.
<cristian_c> If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader.
<cristian_c> For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt:
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\...\grub*.efi
<cristian_c> Delilah: allora
<Delilah> mi da errore
<cristian_c> Delilah: cosa?
<Delilah> bcedit
<Delilah> ho provato più volte avviando il prompt da amministratore ma il comando da errore
<cristian_c> Delilah: sei in modalità legacy?
<cristian_c> bios
<Delilah> non penso
<Delilah> vedo UEFI
<cristian_c> Delilah: prima lo eri
<Delilah> come faccio a controllarlo adesso per esserne certi?
<cristian_c> Delilah: dal bios stesso
<cristian_c> è la cosa migliore
<cristian_c> =================== User settings
<cristian_c> The settings chosen by the user will reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda8, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   fix-windows-boot
<Delilah> cristian_c:nel bios c'è sempre stato scritto UEFI
<Delilah> con possibilita di cambiare in legacy
<Delilah> quindi io ho seguito tutte le operaizoni per uefi
<cristian_c> uhm. no, come non detto, in fondo al log è chiaramente evidente che ubuntu è installato nella ext4
<cristian_c> Delilah: se ti trovi in modalità uefi, fai partire i boot da efi in sda2
<cristian_c> Delilah: uefi te lo dovrebbe permettere
<Delilah> cristian_c:non so come fare partire i boot come mi hai descritto spiegamelo e ci provo
<cristian_c> Delilah: il bios uefi ha una sezione boot
<Delilah> si te la facciov edere
<Delilah> aspetta
<cristian_c> con cui puoi far partire direttamente i sistemi
<Delilah> nel mio caso non mi pare
<cristian_c> Delilah: hai detto che non sei in legacy
<cristian_c> Delilah: se attivi legacy cosa accade?
<Delilah> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XWY11w5RSCel489VEBY9
<Delilah> cristian_c: adesso provoa attivare legacy
<cristian_c> Delilah: interessante, nella schermata il secure boot risulta attivo, mentre prima nel logmdo boot repair risultava disabilitato
<Delilah> questo è uno screenshot di prima che lo disattivassi
<Delilah> quindi per questo lo vedi cosi
<cristian_c> Delilah: se ne può avere uno attuale?
<Delilah> si dammi un attimo che sto accenendo un altro pc per poter palre con te te e contemporaneamente fare le prove su questo notebook
<Delilah> e cosi ti do tutte le info in tempo reale
<cristian_c> Delilah: hai installato ubuntu dopo l'aggiornamento a windows 10?
<Delilah> cristian_c: si esatto
<Delilah1> cristian_c: eccomi da un altro pc
<Delilah1> cristian_c: riavvio il notebook cosi ti faccio vedere il bios attualmente?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì
<cristian_c> Delilah1: quando hai lanciato l'installer di ubuntu, quale opzione hai scelto?
<Delilah1> ho creato il live cd ho riavviato e ho fatto try ubuntu
<cristian_c> epoi?
<Delilah1> dopo ho cliccato sull icona installa dal desktop di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e poi?
<Delilah1> installa ubuntu accanto a windows
<cristian_c> ok
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rOKll8XCQkWLMhGWb9Ds questo è il bios adesso
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:ora per esempio ho spento e riacceso e funziona tutto usb e dash posso posta
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:posso mandarti qualcosa che ti possa far capire che errori ci fossero??
<cristian_c> Delilah1: è cambiato l'ordine di boot se hai notato
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: sì
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fedeubuntu1404> il programma non è installato è possibile installarlo devo farlo?
<neidermeier> systemd[1]: [/lib/systemd/system/casper.service:10]
<neidermeier> Failed to parse input specifier, ignoring: force-tty      (questo errore si verifica durante l'installazione dell 15.04)
<Delilah1> cristian_c:l'ho cambiato io
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: sì
<cristian_c> Delilah1: lo so
<cristian_c> ah, no
<cristian_c> intendi l'ordine
<Delilah1> cristian_c:si ho fatto in modo che cd e usb fossero prima del boot manager di win
<cristian_c> Delilah1: quindi ora viene prima l'hard disk, giusto?
<cristian_c> rispetto a windows boot manager
<Delilah1> sisi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ma a te non interessano cd e usb in questo momento
<cristian_c> ma che hard disk venga prima del win boot manager
<Delilah1> no li avevo messi cosi quando provavo a installare prima da cd e poi ho provato anche da usb
<Delilah1> ah si???
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:ok ho installato  e poi ho fatto l'update
<Delilah1> quindi metto in ordine 1)hd 2)boot manager di win 3)cd 4) usb ecc?
<Delilah1> cristian_c:(avevo fatto quest'ordine per far partire il boot recovery e il cd di super grub)
<f843d0> neidermeier: stai installando da USB?
<neidermeier> f843d0: si
<f843d0> neidermeier: hai gia` provato da supporto ottico?
<neidermeier> no
<cristian_c> Delilah1: scusa, ma io vedo l'hard disk prima di win boot manager nella tua ultima schermata
<cristian_c> neidermeier: ricordo che eri già passato settimana scorsa
<Delilah1> cristian_c: si è vero, si trova al secondo posto dopo il cd
<Delilah1> cristian_c:dove dovrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: posta il link
<cristian_c> Delilah1: allora hai provato ad avviare con questa situazione?
<neidermeier> cristian_c:si
<Delilah1> cristian_c: non ho ancora fatto modifiche, fino ad ora ho sempre avviato cosi.. come nella foto che ti ho mandato
<cristian_c> Delilah1: -,-
<Delilah1> cristian_c:dimmi se devo cambiare l'ordine
<Delilah1> cristian_c:scusa sono parecchio confusa
<cristian_c> Delilah1: hai detto di aver cambiato l'ordine di boot
<Delilah1> l'avevo cambiato ieri sera
<Delilah1> ed è rimasto cosi fino a quando adesso ti ho fatto la foto
<Delilah1> ti ho mandato la situazione attuale
<cristian_c> Delilah1: dopo boot repair hai toccato qualcosa?
<Delilah1> e in questa situazione (come da foto) non parte mai ubuntu
<Delilah1> no
<Delilah1> non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova a riattivare il secure boot
<Delilah1> perfetto
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e possibilmente, riporta il win boot manager in cima
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova le due cose una alla volta
<cristian_c> secure boot attivo con ordine attuale
<Delilah1> cristian_c: allora, intanto ho riattivato il secure boot.. e faccio partire
<cristian_c> e secure boot attivo con ordine modificato
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì
<Delilah1> perfetto sto riavviando
<cristian_c> neidermeier: se non sbaglio ti si era suggerito di usare il supporto ottico, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> la scorsa settimana
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: allora?
<fedeubuntu1404> perdonami ma forse ho perso un pezzo ho installato ho aggiornato ma il termnale è fermo sulla riga di comando in attesa di istruzioni
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: posta il link
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404:  che comando hai digitato?
<fedeubuntu1404> il link a che cosa???
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1bvHjGlAQrahD1fmOt6b cristian_c: riavviando in questa situazione non è cambiato niente (parte windows)
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fedeubuntu1404> si
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova la seconda
<cristian_c> e secure boot attivo con ordine modificato
<Delilah1> cristian_c: adesso con secure boot metto wind boot  manager al primo posto
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: cosa tiestituisce?
<Delilah1> cristian_c: non è cambiato niente nemmeno in q uesto caso
<Delilah1> è ripartito win
<Delilah1> cristian_c: vuoi che cambio in legacy mode?
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12816573/
<fedeubuntu1404> prima non dava nulla
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ora disattiva sia secure boot che uefi, ovvero imposta modalità legacy
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ok
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e riporta in alto l'avvio da hard disk
<Delilah1> ok
<cristian_c> tutti  e due disattivi, impostando l'hard disk come prima scelta
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404:
<Delilah1> cristian_c: adesso non parte niente mi dice no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: non vedo cose strane con gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: che pc è?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ok, riattiva com'era prima
<fedeubuntu1404> Hp620 notebook 2gb ram dual core t4400 2.2ghz x 2
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9qqftYmyRLKmCLlE6TBw come faccio?
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:scusa cambio argomento sto installando la stessa versione di ubuntu su hp pavillon con windows vista dal boot menu ho scelto l'attivazione per prima da usb ma non mi parte c'è una selezione particolare delle usb o la ricerca vale su tutte le porte usb presenti nel pc?
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: come hai creato l'installer?
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:scaricato la versione 14.03lts ed estratto il file iso direttamente sulla chiavetta poi ho eliminato l'iso
<akis24> fedeubuntu1404: eh hai voglia ..
<akis24> fedeubuntu1404: devi scrivere la iso scaricata con programma apposito sulla usb
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: allora
<fedeubuntu1404> akis24: se hai dei consigli gli ascolto
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: quel hp 620 ha grafica intel gma?
<akis24> hai cristian_c  che ti segue niente meglio di lui
<fedeubuntu1404> akis24:grazie...
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ok, ho rimesso tutto come prima: boot mode UEFI e secure boot enabled
<Delilah1> cristian_c: se mi risolvi sto problema ti faccio una statua
<cristian_c> fedeubuntu1404: 1) non si estrae la iso su usb
<Delilah1> :D
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fedeubuntu1404
<ubot-it> fedeubuntu1404: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Delilah1: il discorso è questo
<fedeubuntu1404> cristian_c:dovrebbe avere la grafica integrata su scheda madre posso verificare?
<Delilah1> spiegami un po cosa pensi e magari faccio qualche altra prova... mi dispiace rubati tutto questo tempo
<cristian_c> Delilah1: dal log di boot repair sembra tu abbia due bootloader su sda2
<cristian_c> Delilah1: due bootloader separati
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ah ok..
<Delilah1> cristian_c: dovrei trovare il modo di averne uno insomma?
<fedeubuntu1404> ok ora provo
<fedeubuntu1404> grazie!
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e può darsi che durante l'instalazione 'a fianco', il grub sia stato installato su mbr invece che sulla partizione efi, poi boot repair potrebbe aver cercato di correggere questo problema installandp il grub su partizione efi, ma su file separato
<cristian_c> Delilah1: quindi:
<cristian_c> Delilah1: hai presente il comando bcdedit ecc... di prima?
<Delilah1> cristian_c: si
<Delilah1> cristian_c: riscrivimelo che lo riprovo
<cristian_c> Delilah1: in realtà, i due sistemi non si vedono, perché il bootloader di winz dovrebbe puntare al grub
<cristian_c> cosa che non è con i due file separati
<Delilah1> cristian_c:certo ovvio
<Delilah1> cristian_c: ho capito il problema
<cristian_c> Delilah1: quel comando bcdedit dovrebbe dire a windows di fare proprio quello
<Delilah1> cristian_c: senti riscrivmi il comando che lo vogli provare di nuovo
<cristian_c> di puntare al file di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ok, che cosa ti dava prima?
<Delilah1> cristian_c: qualcosa come comando non disponibile
<Delilah1> e di fare .\? per la guida
<Delilah1> magari l'ho digitato sbagliato
<cristian_c> Delilah1: bene, specifica esattamente cosa digiti
<Delilah1> voglio tentare di nuovo
<Delilah1> cristian_c: bcedit/set{bootmgr}path\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: due errori
<Delilah1> spazi!!
<Delilah1> cavolo
<cristian_c> Delilah1: il primo l'assenza di spazi
<Delilah1> cristian_c:mannaggia a me
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ilsecondo è path
<mauris87> facendo gli aggiornamenti mi da qst errore che faccio?
<mauris87> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mauris87> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cristian_c> Delilah1: per parh si intende il path
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ovvero, /sda2
<Delilah1> cristian_c: che scema.......................
<cristian_c> mauris87: non aggiungere ppa
<cristian_c> Delilah1: posta esattamente cosa stai per digitare
<Delilah1> quindi corretto sarebbe: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} /sda2 \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ah, il comando lo digiti in un prompt dei comandi in modalità amministratore?
<Delilah1> sisi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: penso di sì, ma non ho mai provato
<mauris87> cristian facendo gli aggiornamenti da gestore mi da quell errore e pop corntime l ho didistallato
<cristian_c> mauris87: e come?
<mauris87> da software center e anche con remove che mi dice pacchetto non esistente... io sono un profano pero adesso non riesco piu a fare gli aggiornamenti       che devo fare?
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5bQu1GERQKKCLMMY5TCN cristian_c è corretto? faccio invio?
<ExPBoy> togliere i ppa
<cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<Delilah1> cristian_c:quindi è questo
<Delilah1> ?
<cristian_c> sto guardando, mai usato bcdedit
<Delilah1> cristian_c: ok, allora attendo tue info prima di dare questo comando da prompt.
<cristian_c> mauris87: disattivali da software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Delilah1: allora, cercando, al momento sembra che path vada bene così
<cristian_c> nella sua forma originale
<Delilah1> cristian_c:non sostituendolo con /sda 2 quindi, ok
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova a digitare esattamente così
<cristian_c> tal quale
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ok
<cristian_c> con gli spazi giusti
<cristian_c> mauris87: disattivali da software e aggiornamenti
<Delilah1> cristian_c: operazione completata
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ok, niemte errori?
<Delilah1> cristian_c: nessuno
<mauris87> scusa come faccio a disattivarli?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: il bios è a posto con uefi e secure boot attivi e win boot manager al primo posto?
<cristian_c> mauris87: hai aperto 'software e aggiornamenti'?
<Delilah1> bios uefi, secure boot disabilitato, win boot al primo mi pare, si
<Delilah1> cristian_c:riavvio e vado sul bios per accertarmene?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova a riavviare
<Delilah1> ok
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì
<mauris87> fatto grazie
<cristian_c> mauris87: si aggiorna?
<Delilah1> cristian_c:sono sul bios adesso confermo che bios uefi,secure boot disabled e bottmanager di win al primo posto
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prova
<Delilah1> ok
<mauris87> grazie cristian
<Delilah1> cristian_c: ho appena riavviato.... :( niente da fare.. è partito windows
<Delilah1> cristian_c: bcdedit era andato a buon fine ma... niente
<cristian_c> Delilah1: metti l'hard disk al primo posto
<Delilah1> ok
<Delilah1> cristian_c: fatto. E' partito di nuovo windows
<cristian_c> Delilah1: puoi mostrare il bios attuale?
<Delilah1> certo un attimo
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZZpuAMIqRLaKHtMPnmtY cristian_c eccolo
<cristian_c> Delilah1: lasciando l'ordine di boot com'è ora e disattivando eufi, cosa accade?
<Delilah1> cristian_c:proviamo
<cristian_c> ok, confermo che la stringa path era giusta
<Delilah1> cristian_c:bene
<cristian_c> quindi non è quello l'errore
<Delilah1> cristian mettendo legacy rispunta quela schermata insert boot disk and press key
<Delilah1> non parte niente
<Delilah1> cristian_c: legacy non fa partire niente
<cristian_c> ok
<Delilah1> cristian_c:rimetto uefi
<cristian_c> riattiva uefi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: poi avvia una live
<Delilah1> cristian_c: quindi metto un cd di ubuntu e faccio try ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ok si sta avviando
<cristian_c> Delilah1: una volta sul desktop
<Delilah1> cristian_c: aspetta non parte la live
<Delilah1> cristian_c: è ripartito win nonostante fosse inserito il cd.. penso sia perchè nell'ordine di boot si trovano dopo hdd
<cristian_c> reimposta il cd al primo posto
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ok
<cristian_c> Delilah1: no, cdrom è al terzo
<cristian_c> dopo win boot manager
<Delilah1> cristian_c:lo metto al primo seguito da hdd e boot manager?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sì, ok
<Delilah1> cristian_c: ok adesso si sta avviando la live ubuntu, mi dicevi che una volta su desktop?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: una volta su fesktop si prova ad aggiornare grub
<Delilah1> cristian_c: perfetto.. non ricordo di averlo fatto
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Delilah1: occhio, che serve una modifica
<Delilah1> cristian_c:sono appena entrata sul desktop
<Delilah1> cristian_c:cosa faccio? che modifica?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: allora
<cristian_c> Delilah1: prima di tutto
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> se non va: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> se non va neanche questo, sudo apt-get install gdisk
<cristian_c> ebsudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Delilah1> il secondo è andato
<cristian_c> -b
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Delilah1> ti faccio una foto
<Delilah1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xBG3rJrrTB6ZydHdu1i7
<Delilah1> cristian_c:ecco con il secondo comando cosa appare
<Delilah1> mac??? apple???
<Delilah1> O_O
<Carlin0> Delilah1, ma non era meglio usare il pastebin ?
<Delilah1> coa'è
<Carlin0> basta che leggi ...
<Delilah1> Carlin0: sto scrivendo da un pc
<Delilah1> ma lavorando con quello in cui devo mettere ubuntu
<Delilah1> visto che sto riavviando spesso
<Carlin0> Delilah1, ma sarebbe meglio se ti connettessi con l'altro ad esempio il primo comando l'hai sbagliato , invece potresti fare copia/Incolla
<Delilah1> va bene mi riconnetto dall'altro
<Carlin0> era solo un consiglio eh ...
<Delilah1> sisi
<Delilah1> ma va bene, inizialmente ero partita dall'altro notebook
<Delilah1> poi dovendo riavviare ed entrare nel bios ho dovuto accenderne un altro preistorico
<Delilah1> Carlin0: quale comando ho sbagliato?
<Carlin0> il 1° , hai scritto suedo al posto di sudo
<Delilah1> oddio ecco perhcè non ha funzionato
<Delilah1> non mi ero accorta
<Carlin0> e vabbè ... aspetta cristian_c mi spiace non so aiutarti perchè ho tutti pc vecchi e non conosco uefi
<Delilah1> Carlin0: :)
<Delilah1> Carlin0: mi sta già sulle balle sto uefi
<cristian_c> lol
<Delilah1> cristian_c: anche il primo comando va bene, avevo sbagliato a digitare
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sudo mount /dev/sda2
<Delilah1> ok
<Delilah> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2
<Delilah> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> eh, ho errato
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<Delilah> ok
<Delilah> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<Delilah> mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<Delilah> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<Delilah> non ha dato messaggi di alcun tipo
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<Delilah> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Delilah: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<cristian_c> tal quale
<Delilah> fatto
<Delilah> tale e quale, faccio sempre copia incolla per sicurezza
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
<Delilah> fatto
<cristian_c> Delilah: modprobe efivars
<Delilah> yep
<cristian_c> Delilah: se digiti: lsmod, vddi efivars nell'output?
<Delilah> aspetta controllo bene perhce c-e tanta roba
<Delilah> no cristian_c non lo vedo
<cristian_c> Delilah: ma dava errore il modprobe?
<Delilah> non ricordo cristian_c posso rifarlo_
<cristian_c> Delilah: modprobe efivars
<Delilah> ?
<Delilah> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | Delilah
<ubot-it> Delilah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Delilah> fatto non da errore
<cristian_c> Delilah: però non posso stare qui una vita, su su
<Delilah> non da errore il comando,
<cristian_c> Delilah: lsmod | grep efivars
<Delilah> fatto
<cristian_c> e...
<Delilah> nessun errore
<cristian_c> nessun risultato?
<Delilah> nessuno
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo modprobe efivars
<Delilah> nessun errore nessun risultato
<cristian_c> Delilah: lsmod | grep efivars
<Delilah> idem come prima
<cristian_c> Delilah: sudo chroot /mnt
<Delilah> root@ubuntu:/#
<cristian_c> Delilah: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<Delilah> sta installando
<Delilah> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<Delilah> done
<Delilah> root@ubuntu:/#
<cristian_c> Delilah: update-grub
<Delilah> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<Delilah> done
<Delilah> root@ubuntu:/#
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Delilah: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Delilah> root@ubuntu:/# for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Delilah> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Delilah> umount: /mnt/sys: mountpoint not found
<Delilah> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Delilah> umount: /mnt/proc: mountpoint not found
<Delilah> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Delilah> umount: /mnt/dev/pts: mountpoint not found
<Carlin0> ci avrei giurato
<akis24> perfetto cosi usa pastebin
<Delilah1> cosa e successo
<cristian_c> eh, ci voleva ctrl+d
<cristian_c> per uscire da chroot
<Delilah1> non lo sapevo
<akis24> Delilah1: il bot ti mette fuori se incolli oltre le tre righe
<cristian_c> Delilah1: ctrl+d
<Delilah1> mi spiace non sapvo
<cristian_c> per usvire da chroot
<Delilah1> fatto
<cristian_c> Delilah1: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<cristian_c> Delilah1: dopo ctrl+d, il prompt è cambiato?
<Delilah1> non c'è più cancelletto ma il dollaro
<Delilah1> questo è cambiato
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<Delilah1> aspetta non ho fatto il comando di prima, devo scriverlo tutto visto che non posso far  copia incolla
<Delilah1> non posso rientrare dall'altro lato?+
<cristian_c> Delilah1: il for bla bla l'hai digitato?
<Delilah1> no devo scriverlo amano aspett
<Carlin0> Delilah1, per rientrare scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Delilah1: puoi rientrare con l'altro utente
<uffa> eccomi
<uffa> riscrivi il for i
<cristian_c> Delilah1: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<uffa> fatto
<uffa> poi
<cristian_c> Delilah1: sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<uffa> ok
<cristian_c> uffa: sudo umount /mnt
<uffa> ok
<cristian_c> uffa: sudo reboot
<Delilah1> si sta riavviando
<Delilah1> cristian_c: si è avviato wind
<Carlin0> senza menù di grub ?
<Delilah1> già
<Delilah1> direttamente
<cristian_c> Delilah1: con tutto ilcasino che hai
<Delilah1> cristian_c: a questo punto mi conviene fare in modo di togliere tutte quelle partizioni allora?
<cristian_c> Delilah1: o sistemi con boot repair
<Delilah1> e ci ho provato senza risultati
<cristian_c> Delilah1: oppure fai il backup di tutte le partizioni winz
<Carlin0> e se mettesse in legacy mode ?
<cristian_c> e quindi rifai la tabella come dio comanda senza casini
<cristian_c> Carlin0: già fatto
<Delilah1> allora farò questo
<Delilah1> faccio backup e rifaccio la tabella
<Carlin0> ma dopo messo in legacy il grub non dovrebbe andare in mbr ?
<Delilah1> cristian hai una indicazione per rifare una tabella come dio comanda?
<Delilah1> Carlin0:se metto legacy non si avvia nemmeno per sogno
<Delilah1> manco winz
<cristian_c> Delilah1: farla semplice e soltanto le partizioni che ti servono
<cristian_c> sul wiki di ubuntu voce installazione, c'è uno schema tipo
<Delilah1> perfetto!
<Delilah1> farò cosi
<Delilah1> grazie mille cristian_c mi dispiace averti fatto perdere tutto questo tempo invano
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e le altre le backuppi su supporti esterni
<Delilah1> ok , capito
<Delilah1> le metto nei dvd
<cristian_c> Delilah1: e dai un'occhiata qui, prima: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=595913&sid=9255a424b6bf38feb595b584debe9838&mobile=off
<cristian_c> cià
<Delilah1> grazie mille ancora, ciao
<emol> Buongiorno, ho due piccoli problemi con ubuntu chi mi può aiutare?
<akis24> !aiuto | emol
<ubot-it> emol: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<emol> Appena avvio il PC mi appaiono due scritte nella fase di avvio: 1.086808 acip pcc probe failed e l'altra 14.847246 mpu-401 device not found or device busy. Come faccio per eliminarle? Inoltre nel browser firefox  digitando l'indirizzo ip non mi fa accedere alle impostazioni del mio modem dlink. Come mai?
<f843d0> emol: partiamo da quello che dovrebbe essere piu` semplice. Come e` collegata la postazione al dlink? DHCP o static? Risponde al comando da terminale ping [dlink_address]?
<emol> f843d0: da terminale mi da unknown host, la postazione è collegata da via cavo Ethernet e mi pare fosse in dhcp
<f843d0> !paste | emol
<ubot-it> emol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> emol: puoi pubblicare il paste di: sudo ifconfig -a
<f843d0> emol: sudo route -n
<emol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12818216/
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<f843d0> emol: ping 192.168.1.1 non risponde?
<emol> non risponde, no
<f843d0> emol: pero` la connessione e` a posto...
<emol> si è a posto ma non capisco come mai  non riesco ad accedere, ho provato anche altri indirizzi ma niente
<f843d0> emol: potresti perdere l'attuale connessione: prova con sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.30 && ping 192.168.1.1
<f843d0> emol: vedi se risponde
<emol> devo inserire tutta la stringa nel terminale?
<f843d0> emol: beh... si
<Carlin0> emol, ma è un modem o un router ?
<emol> modem router wifi dlink dsl 2640r
<Lukks22> ciao a tutti, io ho provato una volta su un computer vecchio a installare ubuntu, e mi ricordo che da boot potevo provare una versione, ora vorrei provare due differenti derivate di ubuntu, ma il boot non mi legge il cd! provando a installarne una mi da addirittura un errore prima di finire l'installazione... consigli?
<Carlin0> Lukks22, su che pc stai provando ? cpu e ram ?
<Lukks22> provo su un hp pavilion dv6, se non sbaglio.ram da 4gb e se per cpu intendi processore, ho un AMD turion II dual core da 2.30 ghz
<Carlin0> Lukks22, che derivate provi ? hai controllato il md5sum ?
<Lukks22> vorrei provare xubuntu e ubuntu GNOME
<Lukks22> ho provato ad installare solo ubuntu gnome
<Carlin0> cmq entrambe dovresti avere la possibilità di provare la live senza installare
<Carlin0> controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | Lukks22
<ubot-it> Lukks22: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Lukks22> devo scaricarlo e avviarlo?
<Carlin0> penso tu la abbia già scaricata no ?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Lukks22> grazie:D
<Lukks22> ehm... non ho nessun file iso
<f843d0> Lukks22: allora di che cd parlavi?
<Lukks22> ho fatto il download e mi ha scaricato un file .rar, che ho estratto su un cd
<Lukks22> il cd non inteso come software ma hardware
<Carlin0> non è un rar ma iso
<Carlin0> inoltre non lo devi estrarre ma "masterizzare come immagine"
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Lukks22> ah ok
<Carlin0> leggi :o)
<Lukks22> dopo averlo masterizzato devo semplicemente avviarlo da bios?
<Carlin0> esatto Lukks22  e tieni conto che ci va un dvd non un cd
<Lukks22> sisi ho sbagliato a esprimermi. un cd troppo poco capiente :)
<Lukks22> ho gia un dvd
<Carlin0> una volta ci stava sul cd ...
<Carlin0> poi hanno fatto le iso + grandi
<Lukks22> ma adesso sono quasi un gb
<Carlin0> masterizza come immagine mi raccomando ... non come dati
<Lukks22> ok
<Lukks22> non so come mai i file .iso li apre con winrar, quindi avevo frainteso
<Carlin0> non sei il primo , tranqui
<Lukks22> scusa, volendo posso masterizzare l'immagine su hard disk portatile normalmente?
<Carlin0> se il tuo pc supporta poi il boot da sub si può anche fare , ma in quel caso
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> complichi un po le cose
<Lukks22> ah ok
<Carlin0> io di solito uso un dvd rw  ... mi allontano dal pc bai bai
<Lukks22> ciao e grazie
<recy> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema riguardanta la distribuzione 14.04 di ubuntu
<recy> ho installato i nuovi driver Nvidia, ed al riavvio non si apre più il gnome-control-center
<recy> da terminale l'errore è
<recy> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<recy> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<recy> ho provato a reinstallare tutto, ma niente.. se utilizzo i driver alternativi funziona tutto
<recy> qualche idea?
<Neuromancer> hi all
<recy> hi
<Guest34887> hi all
<Guest34887> that's me again..is there anoyone who speaks italian pls?
<recy> io
<Guest34887> ok bene sono il neuromancer di prima ma non ho capito perchè mi ha cambiato il nick
<recy> non saprei
<Guest34887> a parte questo vorrei una delucidazione generale su come possa fare per poter scaricare una versione utilizzabile di Ubuntu e sopratutto perchè sceglierlo (inutile che ti dica che sono un neofita assoluto)...
<recy> su come possa fare a scaricare una versione utilizzabile? basta andare nel sito
<recy> e trovi la distribuzione che più fa per te
<Guest34887> aspetta ti spiego..potresti spiegarmi come possa fare per poter utilizzare una versione di Ubuntu tramite penna USB e Virtualbox
<recy> vuoi installare una distro per poterla utilizzare con virtualBox?
<Guest34887> si esatto
<Guest34887> e avviarla da USB
<Guest34887> perchè il lettore cd del portatile è andato
<recy> per utilizzare ubuntu con virtualbox non ti serve la pendrive
<recy> ti serve solo la iso
<recy> installi la iso e virtualbox emula tutto
<Guest34887> e la ISO posso farla partire direttamente dall'HD del mio pC?
<recy> VirtualBox dove ce l'hai installato
<recy> su windows?
<Guest34887> purtroppo si
<recy> l'iso di ubuntu ce l'hai?
<Guest34887> non ancora perchèvolevo capire quale fosse quella piu indicata considerando le mie esigenze
<recy> quali sono le tue esigenze? utente normale?
<recy> che processore hai ? a 64bit o 32bit.. è vecchio il pc? è un portatile?
<Guest34887> si le mie esigenze sono da utente neofita e sottosviluppato :) intendevo dire le mie esigenze che ti ho elencato sopra
<recy> che scheda video hai
<Guest34887> diavolo non lo so
<recy> se vuoi semplicemente provare ubuntu senza installare nulla
<recy> puoi farlo ugualmente masterizzando l'iso in un dvd
<recy> avviarlo normalmente e provare l'iso
<Guest34887> non posso masterizzare, il carrello del CD del mio portatile è andato
<Guest34887> per quello ti dicevo dell'avvio necessario da USB
<Ale3nt94> Qualcuno ha qualche idea riguardo questo http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/42498/graficakernel-lenovo-z50-75?
<recy> usa unetbootin per esempio
<recy> per installare l'iso nella pen drive
<recy> c'è ne sono molti altri software.. ricordo questo
<Guest34887> uhm.....mi potresti indicare un link diretto per una versione di Ubuntu?
<Guest34887> a 32 bit
<Guest34887> cosi vado sul sicuro
<recy> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Guest34887> grazie ma quindi che tu sappia non mi basta scaricare la distro su USB e farla poi partire tramite Vbox? devo necessariamente scaricare Unetbootin per poter far partire Ubuntu da USB??
<recy> allora.. scarica unetbootin
<recy> scarica l'iso di ubuntu
<recy> avvia unetbootin ed gli dai l'iso
<Guest34887> ok...
<recy> prepara automaticamente la tua distro nella pendrive
<Ale3nt94> enzotib hai un po' di tempo?
<Guest34887> ok ok
<recy> dopo riavvia il pc , e scegli di avviare da pendrive
<recy> puoi provarla senza installare nulla
<recy> ;)
<Guest80787> Buonasera, ho un problema con Java, ho provato ad installarlo tramite ubuntu software center e tramite terminale con il tar.gz ma non vuole proprio funzionare cerco di aprire un file .jar ma anche impostandogli l'apertura di fle come programma ma nella lista programmi non mi da java
<Guest34887> grazie 1000 recy per la tua disponibilità, spero di riuscire a far in modo che funzioni
<Guest34887> a presto
<Guest34887> ciao
<recy> di nulla ;)
<recy> apri il terminale
<recy> e dai
<recy> java -version
<Ale3nt94> Nessuna idea per questo? http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/42498/graficakernel-lenovo-z50-75
<Guest80787> recy, java version "1.7.0_79"
<Guest80787> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.6) (7u79-2.5.6-0ubuntu1.14.04.1)
<Guest80787> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.79-b02, mixed mode)
<recy> fai
<recy> java -jar "nomefile da avviare"
<Guest80787> unable access
<recy> clicca col destro nel file jar
<recy> e spunta "esegui file " o qualcosa del genere
<recy> non ricordo
<Guest80787> l'ho fatto gia prima
<recy> fai sudo allora
<recy> sudo java -jar nomefile
<Guest80787> unable access
<recy> sei sicuro di aver spuntato "consentire l'esecuzione " ?
<Guest80787> certamente
<recy> sei il solo utente del sistema?
<Guest80787> si
<Guest80787> il problema che non capisco è perchè non esce java nel apri con ...
<recy> hai provato ad prire altri file?
<Guest80787> si
<recy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<recy> sudo apt-get update
<recy> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<recy> installa java 1.8
<Guest80787> e l'unica cosa che non ho fatto è proprio andare sui repo che dici sono sicuri, ti dico questo perchè l'ultima volta he ho utilizzato dei repo ho dovuto formattare
<recy> fidati.. io stesso l'ho utilizzato
<Guest80787> ok ora eseguo tutto e ti faccio sapere
<recy> ok
<recy> dopo dai java -version per conoscere l'effettiva versione installata
<recy> e rifai tutto
<Guest80787> recy, ti ringrazio davvero tanto installando i repo ha funzionato grazie mille dinuovo
<recy> di nulla ;)
<Guest80787> buona serata a tutti grazie ancora
<Ale3nt94> qualcuno mi può aiutare con questo lenovo sul quale ho installato la verisione 15.04
<Ale3nt94> ?
<recy> io ho un lenovo z51
<recy> ma non ho ati come scheda video
<recy> non saprei
<Mr_Pan> Ale3nt94, dovresti specificare quale problema hai ...
<Ale3nt94> Mr_Pan http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/42498/graficakernel-lenovo-z50-75
<Ale3nt94> Mr_Pan  idee?
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm nessuna direi
<Ale3nt94> Mr_Pan può essere che il modello sia nuovo, e certe cose non sono ancora state ottimizzate in Ubuntu 15.04?
<Mr_Pan> potrebbe ma non so dirti ... non ho un AMD sotto mano
<Ale3nt94> commenti a riguardo ? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oYy0Hlk5TLCynNdBY1Pa
<Ale3nt94> come faccio per togliere il criptaggio del disco?
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-18
<re> buongiorno
<re> vorrei sapere se e possibile come istallare autoscan da riga terminale ...se e possibile grazie
<gav1> buon giorno a tutti... chiedo aiuto per un problema per il quale ho gia provato alcune delle soluzioni trovate on line
<gav1> ho unbuntu 14.04 lts...oggi ho acceso il computer e mi appaiono solo le icone nel deskop e niente più...
<gav1> scomparsa barra laterale e superiore...
<gav1> premetto che non sono un esperto.. conosco le basi e forse nemmeno quelle bene
<Guest65263> ciao a tutti :) volevo chiedere questo: se io creo voglio creare una copia di un file (ad esempio di configurazione) perche voglio apportargli delle modifiche e, nel caso, ripristinare il file originale, per far questo devo creare un copia.bak giusto?
<roht> Salve, sto provando in locale un mio sito, mi accorgo che ubuntu 14.10 non attiva  <?include 'menu.php'?>  che si trova  nel file index.php in pratica non mi fa vedere tutti i menu del mio sito. Qualche idea?
<gav1> non posso più usare il computer... aiutoooooo
<roht> Guest33273: sarebbe opportuno farsi una copia lavorarla e poi cambiarla con il vecchio file
<Guest65263> roth, si il problema è che non so come si ripristinano i file .bak
<Guest65263> per crearli faccio cp nomefile nomefile.bak semplicemnte
<Guest65263> semplicemente*
<roht> gav1: guarda questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4708221
<roht> Guest33273:  si se ti regoli che la copia funziona la rinomini e la usi al posto del file di configurazione originale
<roht> Guest33273: hai dimestichezza con nautilus?
<roht> il file che ti permette di navigare all'interno del tuo pc?
<roht> usa il tasto destro del nautilus
<roht> da li puoi fare la copia e la rinomina dei file
<gav1> grazie..
<SimoneDC> salve a tutti
<SimoneDC> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con lubuntu?
<Guest65263> roht, quindi basta semplicemnte rinonimarli?
<SimoneDC> rega? nessuno..? un aiutino?
<SimoneDC> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | SimoneDC
<ubot-it> SimoneDC: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SimoneDC> giustamente
<SimoneDC> Ragazzi, siccome sono su un netbook la cui risoluzione è: 1024x600 e la stragran parte dei programmi prevede 768 di altezza, come posso fare per ovviare al problema o perlomeno, come posso girare  lo schermo in verticale per poter premere almeno "applica"?
<cristian_c> 'prevede'
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: esattamente, qual è il problema?
<SimoneDC> il problema è quello che ho detto alcune finestre hanno praticamente la parte dove ci sono i pulsanti "applica - apri - continua" nascosta perchè il mio schermo non è abbastanza alto in pixel
<f843d0> SimoneDC: puoi spostare le finestre tenendo premuto Alt e operando il Drag'n'Drop
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: quali finestre, ad esempio?
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: quanti pollici?
<SimoneDC> non è abbastanza purtroppo il drag and drop purtroppo
<SimoneDC> 10,1"
<SimoneDC> adesso provavo ad aprire un apk con ark welder e non c'è verso di premere apri
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: ho usato lubuntu su schermo praticamente simile
<SimoneDC> se potessi ruotare lo schermo in verticale, premo apri e sarebbe fatta
<SimoneDC> e?
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: ok, è un problema di scala di alcune applicazioni, che non scalano ben
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: non è che arc welder ha un'interfaccia qt?
<SimoneDC> qt?
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: comunque, ruotare si può, anche tramite combinazione di tasti
<cristian_c> !info qt
<ubot-it> Package qt does not exist in vivid
<SimoneDC> ehrm... sarebbe a dire? quale sarebbe loa combinazione di tasti? ho trovato su google qualcuno che diceva di fare control+alt + frecce direzionali, ma non vanno
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(toolkit)
<f843d0> SimoneDC: in quanto al Drag'n'Drop che non basta, forse dovresti rileggere quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: qualcuno diceva <-- dove? Chi?
<cristian_c> in merito a quale os?
<f843d0> SimoneDC: puoi spostare la finestra _agganciando il cursore in qualsiasi punto_ tenendo premuto Alt
<SimoneDC> ah... ora provo f8
<SimoneDC> cristian in merito a ubuntu
<niccoloco> problema di grub e dual boot. Al momento ho il computer completamente bloccato dopo aver installato linux14.4 accanto a windows 8
<SimoneDC> diceva "in ambiente unix"+
<SimoneDC> f8... non so come ringraziarti haha
<f843d0> SimoneDC: quindi, se devi spostare una finestra molto grande verso l'alto, puoi tenere premuto Alt, puntare nella parte bassa della finestra, clickare e tenere premuto, muovere il mouse verso l'alto, e quando soddisfatto rilasciare tutto (ovvero, Alt e Click sinistro)
<SimoneDC> è la funzione più geniale che abbia mai visto per un netbook
<SimoneDC> mi stavo dannando da giorni per una soluzione così semplice... grazie mille
<f843d0> SimoneDC: yw
<cristian_c> SimoneDC: non è detto che la stessa combinazione di ubuntu funzioni in lubuntu, e viceversa
<cristian_c> niccoloco: stai parlando di ubuntu?
<SimoneDC> si lo immaginavo cristian per questo alla fine sono venuto qui nella speranza che qualcuno potesse aiutarmi
<f843d0> SimoneDC: un'alternativa dovrebbe essere possibile tramite tastiera con Alt+Space
<f843d0> SimoneDC: Alt+Space dovrebbe far comparire le opzioni della finestra corrente, tra cui Move
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere, perché non tutte le applicazioni scalano bene
<niccoloco> ciao cristian_c: si sto parlando di ubuntu grazie per rispondermi
<f843d0> SimoneDC: poi muovi con le Arrow Keys, e quando soddisfatto, premi Enter
<cristian_c> alcune applicazioni fatte in qt scalano malissimo in un ambiente gtk
<SimoneDC> si ho notato, e si funiona anche alt+space
<SimoneDC> ma comunque alt e drag e sicuramente il più semplice
<SimoneDC> ragazzi vi ringrazio tantissimo tutti quanti, volo via
<niccoloco> cristian_c: si sto parlando di ubuntu grazie per rispondermi
<f843d0> niccoloco: cosa intendi per computer completamente bloccato?
<niccoloco> f843d0: che non riesco piu ad accedere a nessuno dei due sistemi operativi, e rimane una schermata nera
<cristian_c> niccoloco: e questo è avvenuto a seguito di...
<niccoloco> cristian_c: credo di aver smanettato troppo con g-parted. In realtà fin da quando ho installato ubuntu non mi riconosceva piu windows e non riusciva a montare la partizione del boot
<cristian_c> niccoloco: riesci ad avviare una live?
<niccoloco> no in questo momento non ho il cd di installazione, sto provando a scaricare boot repair disk
<niccoloco> cristian_c: no in questo momento non ho il cd di installazione, sto provando a scaricare boot repair disk
<Guest72409> ciao, ho la tastiera impazzita...se digito la "T" mi scrive "r6t6", la "c" "dc" e avanti così (ubuntu 12,04lts)
<Guest72409> impostata IT
<cristian_c> Guest72409: da quanto capita?
<Guest72409> ciao <cristian_c> da stamattina
<cristian_c> Guest72409: solo con ubuntu?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>ho solo ubuntu su
<cristian_c> Guest72409: e in live?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>è un 14.04 lts installato tempo fa su un portatile acer
<cristian_c> Guest72409: e in live?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c> in che senso , scusa "live" da CD?
<cristian_c> Guest72409: sì
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>no
<cristian_c> Guest72409: quando hai provato?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>quando ho provato cosa?
<cristian_c> la live
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>non ho provato nulla, stamattina ho acceso il comp., prima mancava ill mous, poi dopo riavviamento è tornato il mous ma la tastiera ha iniziato a dare i numeri
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest72409> lol anch'io
<cristian_c> Guest72409: prova in live, molto semplicemente
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>non ho cd, dovrei avere quello del 12.04
<cristian_c> Guest72409: quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> basta che provi
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>invece questo signorino qua (un 12.04 lts) non mi fa andare su linux da boot, mi da error,,,,ne sai qualcosa??
<Guest72409> scusa su windows no linux
<cristian_c> Guest72409: hai detto che il problema della tastiera ce l'hai con 12.04
<Guest72409> no con 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest72409> ciao, ho la tastiera impazzita...se digito la "T" mi scrive "r6t6", la "c" "dc" e avanti cos� (ubuntu 12,04lts)
<cristian_c> <Guest72409> impostata IT
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>un errore scusa
<Guest72409> 14.04lts
<cristian_c> Guest72409: intanto prova la live con quel pc
<cristian_c> Guest72409: inoltre, stesso problema con tastiere esterne?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>questa non saprei dirti, devo provare, vado a vedere
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest72409> <cristian_c> con la esterna va tutto bene...
<Carlin0> Guest72409, è un portatile ?
<Guest72409> <cristian_c>si
<cristian_c> Guest72409: hai provato in live?
<Carlin0> io proverei a riconfigurarla
<Johnno> ciao, non riesco ad installare un tar.gz
<Johnno> quello di jre su 32 bit, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Carlin0> !chat | Johnno
<ubot-it> Johnno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Johnno> boh, mi pareva supporto tecnico, non importa...
<Windom3arle> ciao a tutti!
<Windom3arle> c'è qualcuno che possa spiegarmi dove devo installare il boot grub dal momento che sto installando Ubuntu su virtual box?
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: sul disco virtual
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: ma hai scelto l'installazione manuale?
<Windom3arle> si esatto
<Windom3arle> no infatti volevo chiederti posso usare l'intero disco per l'installazione dato che il disco è quello virtuale giusto?
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: se in un'installazione reale il grub va a finire sul disco reale, su quella virtuale va a finire sul disco virtuale
<cristian_c> nè più nè meno
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: beh, non vedo perché non dovresti
<Windom3arle> nel senso che quando arrivo a dover installare il GRUB mi fa presente di  non aver rilevato altri sistemi operativi sulla macchina (mentre in realtà c'è Windows)
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: O.o
<Windom3arle> questo succede perchè lui per disco intende quello virtuale ,vero?
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: stiamo parlando di una macchina virtuale?
<Windom3arle> stiamo parlando di una installazione su macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: se stai installando ubuntu su macchina virtuale, stiamo parlando di disco virtuale....
<Windom3arle> ok quindi il GRUB posso tranquillamente installarlo su quello che viene definito "disco principale" mi confermi?
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: non so che dirti
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: stai parlando di virtualbox?
<Windom3arle> eh si
<matteox1> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con windows update, anche se riguarda windows qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: se l'insraller gira dentro virtualbox, non dovresti preoccuparti
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Windom3arle
<ubot-it> Windom3arle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> Windom3arle: leggi qui
<cristian_c> !windows | matteox1
<ubot-it> matteox1: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<matteox1> grazie
<mrhalis> ciao. ho modificato dei parametri nella configurazione unity, e adesso non posso più chiudere le cartelle e non ho le barre. sapete cosa posso fare?
<Windom3arle> ok thnx
<cristian_c> 'modificato dei parametri' <-- quali?
<mrhalis> i colori della barra icone e le dimensioni delle icone, premetto di essere nuovo a linux
<cristian_c> 'la barra icone' <-- intendi il launcher?
<mrhalis> si esatto
<cristian_c> mrhalis: e attraverso cosa li hai modificati?
<cristian_c> mrhalis: cosa intendi con 'non posso più chiudere le cartelle e non ho le barre'?
<mrhalis> non ho piu la parte alta delle finestre aperte
<cristian_c> mrhalis: le decorazion compreso titolo e pulsanti?
<mrhalis> si
<cristian_c> mrhalis: e attraverso cosa li hai modificati?
<mrhalis> nel pannello in cui ci sono tipo 3d windows ecc...
<cristian_c> mrhalis: come sei venuto a conoscenza di tali opzioni?
<mrhalis> da un forum
<cristian_c> 'da un forum'
<mrhalis> sai cosa si possa fare?
<cristian_c> mrhalis: a parte il cambiare le opzioni, esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<mrhalis> nient'altro
<cristian_c> mrhalis: ik forum di ubuntu?
<mrhalis> si se vuoi provo a cercarlo e lo linko
<cristian_c> mrhalis: sì
<Kekko> Salve
<Kekko> c'e qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<Kekko> ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere | Kekko
<ubot-it> Kekko: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Kekko> Ho un problema con teamspeak client. l'errore è questo015-10-18 11:05:16.330909|INFO | | | *** Time [SERVERVIEW]: 120
<Kekko> ClientQueryPlugin: currentServerConnectionChanged 1 (0)
<Kekko> 2015-10-18 11:05:16.350378|INFO | | | *** Time [SERVERVIEWMANAGER]: 149
<Kekko> XIO: fatal IO error 2 (No such file or directory) on X server ":1"
<Kekko> after 5 requests (5 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Kekko> Avevo perso connessione
<Kekko> allora
<Kekko> ho un errore con teamspeak client l'errore è il seguente
<Kekko> 015-10-18 11:05:16.330909|INFO | | | *** Time [SERVERVIEW]: 120
<Kekko> ClientQueryPlugin: currentServerConnectionChanged 1 (0)
<Kekko> 2015-10-18 11:05:16.350378|INFO | | | *** Time [SERVERVIEWMANAGER]: 149
<Kekko> XIO: fatal IO error 2 (No such file or directory) on X server ":1"
<Kekko> after 5 requests (5 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<mrhalis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<kekko> mi aveva bannato il bot
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | kekko
<ubot-it> kekko: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kekko> non uso pastebin
<kekko> devo usare dei miei servizi interni
<Mr_Pan> kekko, se floodi il bot ti kicka....
<kekko> mi ha bannato per 3 minuti
<kekko> comunque
<kekko> sul forum di teamspeak dicono che è un problema driver video
<kekko> (è un server con vnc installato)
<kekko> come posso risolvere?
<kekko> Mr_Pan
<cristian_c> mrhalis: no privato
<mrhalis> ok
<cristian_c> mrhalis: quale ubuntu?
<mrhalis> 15.04
<cristian_c> mrhalis: se hai notato, le indicazioni ccsm sono relative a quattro anni fa
<cristian_c> per 11.04 e 11.10
<mrhalis> si lo so non era questo l'articolo era per farti capire
<mrhalis> ora sto usando il pc con una shell di gnome 3
<cristian_c> mrhalis: e qual era?
<kekko> Ragazzi, sapete aiutarmi_
<mrhalis> e il problema è che non lo trovo
<cristian_c> Warning: CCSM is in universe and not shipped by default for a reason, it can be flaky, so be careful in there, it can break things, if you find yourself with a broken window manager, see this question to reset your configuration.
<cristian_c> mrhalis: non so se hai letto
<mrhalis> si haha
<mrhalis> ho sbagliaato a farlo
<kekko> Ragazzi
<kekko> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=603350
<cristian_c> mrhalis: resetta unity
<kekko> Potete aiutarmi?
<mrhalis> ok grazie ci provo
<cristian_c> !unityreset | mrhalis
<ubot-it> mrhalis: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> kekko: a parte che è una questione che riguarda il softeare teamspeak
<kekko> Mi ha già spiegato che non riguarda teamspeak
<kekko> dato che anche ad installazione pulita non va
<cristian_c> chi?
<kekko> sempre il medesimo error
<kekko> nel thread ho messo la fonte
<kekko> clicca sul collegamento e puoi leggere le parole di Kaos
<kekko> (Fondatore di TeamSpeak Italia)
<cristian_c> kekko: io noto una cosa abbastanza allucinante
<kekko> cosa
<kekko> ?
<cristian_c> kekko: il fatto che tu sia loggato come root
<kekko> ho un vps dallo stesso hosting e mi è partito subito il software
<kekko> a me non interessa essere loggato come root, ne assumo i rischi e ho già la soluzione per quello
<kekko> mi annoia sinceramente creare 30 account diversi.
<cristian_c> kekko: non ci siamo assolutamente
<kekko> Dato che l'ip del server in questione devono conoscerlo solo io ed un altra persona
<cristian_c> kekko: e allora perché ti sei loggato come root?
<kekko> avevo solo quel utente , e ci sono problemi con altri utenti per eseguire i comandi.
<kekko> dato che non ricordo nemmeno come aggiungere un utente al gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> kekko: hai installato ubuntu server e successivamente il wm openbox?
<kekko> si
<kekko> è una vps basata su openVZ
<cristian_c> !sudo | kekko
<ubot-it> kekko: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<kekko> ne ho una uguale e non ha mai dato tutti questi problemi
<cristian_c> kekko: di per se utilizzare l'utente root è un comportamento rischioso
<kekko> Con sudo è partito il programma
<kekko> anche se sputa errori
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe essere una cosa temporanea, giusto per creare un utente con tanto di apartenenza al gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> +p
<kekko> comunque io dovrei integrare questo software (teamspeak) con SInusBOT
<kekko> ovvero un altro programma per fare da musicbot
<kekko> solo che crashava di norma
<kekko> non avendo i source di sinusbot , chi glie lo dice che deve avviare con sudo
<kekko> ?
<cristian_c> kekko: alora
<Mr_Pan> kekko direi che come minimo dovresti passare sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat ...
<cristian_c> sudo serve unicamente per avviare comandi con i permessi di amministratore
<kekko> l'altra volta mi hanno trollato sul canale irc di ubuntu
<cristian_c> kekko: se hai da lamentarti di qualcosa, puoi farlo presente, ovviamente non qui che dev'essere rigorosamente lasciato al supporto
<kekko> comunque VNC non fa scrivere sui programmi grafici
<cristian_c> kekko: a parte che la scelta di un'interfaccia grafica su server fa un po' specie
<kekko> Io spero di trovare una vps KVM per metterci windows, che è un sistema operativo 100 volte migliore , almeno per la semplicità è migliore rispetto a linux
<cristian_c> a parte che l'utilizzo dell'utente root di default può portare a problemi con l'os
<cristian_c> il che suggerisce un uso incauto e poco consapevole dello stesso
<kekko> E allora perchè esiste?
<kekko> quando ho preso la vps mi hanno dato giustamente l'utente root
<Mr_Pan> kekko, non è questo il canale giusto ... te l'ho già detto meno di 5 minuti fa...
<cristian_c> kekko: per essere utilizzato se in possesso delle necessarie competenze
<kekko> il canale che mi hai dato non è per il supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> kekko: giustamente o non giustamente, la responsabilità di problemi derivanti da un utilizzo non standard è ragionevolmente tua
<AlbertoP81> ciao a tutti, è possibile verificare da terminale il corretto funzionamento della scheda di rete connessione ethernet, grazie?
<f843d0> AlbertoP81: opera il ping [router]
<AlbertoP81> la connessione mi funziona solo tramite wifi ... non riesco a verificare se la scheda integrata è guasta...
<f843d0> AlbertoP81: come ho detto, se colleghi eth a router, ne operi il ping, se non risponde puo` darsi che si tratti di scheda guasta
<AlbertoP81> ok grazie
<versilia> per installare il font calibri ho seguito una guida, ma mi dice che il pacchetto è già aggiornato. dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> !info calibre
<ubot-it> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.20.0+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 19557 kB, installed size 44516 kB
<cristian_c> versilia: 'ho seguito una guida'
<versilia> cristian_c: How to install Microsoft fonts in Linux office suites
<versilia> cristian_c: non ho detto una bischerat
<cristian_c> versilia: sì, ho letto male
<versilia> cristian_c: Cmq puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> versilia: a quale pacchetto 'già aggiornato' ti riferisci?
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12846840/
<cristian_c> versilia: sei sicuro calibri sia contenuto all'interno di quel pacchetto?
<versilia> sicuro no, ma il l'articolo specificava proprio calibri
<versilia> cambio domanda: che pacchetto devo installare per avere calibri?
<cristian_c> versilia: non riesci ad utilizzarlo?
<versilia> cristian_c: dai ho un documento formattato in calibri
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> versilia: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=197380
<cristian_c> versilia: sudo fc-cache -fv
<cristian_c> versilia: quando hai installato il pacchetto?
<versilia> cristian_c: quale?
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12847035/
<cristian_c> versilia: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<versilia> cristian_c: ma chi se lo ricorda???????
<cristian_c> versilia: se è stato tempp fa, c'è qualcosa che non va
<versilia> cristian_c: ok c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> versilia: ho trovato la guida su pc world
<cristian_c> versilia: ttf-mscorefonts-installer serve ad installare i caratteri trutype
<cristian_c> truetype
<cristian_c> versilia: ma nella stessa guida è scritto che calibri ed altri appartengono invece ai caratteri cleartype
<cristian_c> versilia: quindi immagino tu abbia letto mal
<cristian_c> male
<versilia> cristian_c: allora cerco
<versilia> cristian_c: o sai già come installare i cleartype?
<cristian_c> versilia: sulla guida è scritto
<cristian_c> versilia: ma di sicuro non stanno nel pacchetto che hiu, a quanto leggi
<cristian_c> !chat | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> o
<versilia> ma stai zitto
<cristian_c> versilia: vieni nell'altro canale, che si discute meglio
<qnap> Buonasera
<qnap> ho un problema con l'installazione di Lubuntu come VM su una qnap
<qnap> una volta completato l'installazione va in crash al riavvio la macchina si freeza
<qnap> e poi refreshando la pagina arrivo qui
<qnap> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/byciMfIVSZCZ6C7u4GX7
<qnap> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian__c> qnap: quale software di virtualizzazione?
<qnap> virtualization station
<cristian__c> qnap: riguardo nas e il software di cui parli, è una questione relativa al software stesso
<cristian__c> qnap: consulta le risorse messe a disposizione dal software
<cristian__c> qnap: il nas ha i requisiti hardware per far girare un os completo in macchina virtuale?
<blankin0> buona sera a tutti
<blankin0> :)
<blankin0> ragazzi ho un problemino, ho smanettato con dconf-editor perchè era scomparso l'orologio dal pannello, e ora quando cerco di  aprire il mio utente c'è il caricamento e poi mi risbatte sulla schermata di login, come posso ripristinare le configurazioni di dconf.  Non vorrei formattare in quanto ho tutto il materiale di studio sul pc, e non posso nem
<blankin0> meno aprire una discussione sul forum perche le credenziali sono salvate su  quel utente
<blankin0> :|
<cardan> ho installato ubuntu affianco a windows da chiavetta. finita l'installazione ho tirato via la chiavetta e sono entrato con ubuntu. Inserisco la password ma non entra e me la richiede. Come faccio?
<cardan> ho provato anche a disinstallarlo e a reinstallarlo ma mi da lo stesso problema, ogni volta che inserisco la password ovviamente corretta , premo invio e invece di entrare nel desktop mi richiede di inserire la password
<cardan> è la prima volta che provo a usare ubuntu
<krabador> ma ti da un messaggio di errore?
<cardan> no, carica come se volesse entrare ma ricompare la schermata dove mi richiede la password
<krabador> cardan: segnala hardware con precisione , CPU, RAM , scheda video , e versione di ubuntu
<cardan> 14.04 lts
<cardan> amd turion(tm) x2 dual-core mobile rm-74 2.20 ghz
<cardan> 4 gb ram
<cardan> 32 bit
<krabador> cardan: aspetta giovedì, il 22, esce 15.10
<krabador> prova ad installare direttamente quella
<cardan> intanto però mi piacerebbe far funzionare questa versione
<cardan> mi ci sono fissato
<cardan> non capisco perché faccia così, ho seguito tutti i passaggi precisi per l'installazione
<krabador> cardan: allineati all'ultima versione del kernel, e fatti il problema dopo
<wilde> Buona sera, avrei bisogno di un supporto, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian__c> !supporto | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<wilde> ok
<cristian__c> wilde: ops, ehehe
<cristian__c> errore mio
<wilde> sono su ubuntu.it :/
<cristian__c> wilde: esponi pure
<wilde> ecco,ho installato gnome,su un mac
<cristian__c> wilde: beh, gnome è un ambiente desktop
<wilde> premetto che con le installazioni vado abbastanza tranquilla,ma ho problemi di cam e supporti rimovibili
<cristian__c> wilde: ma tu hai installato ubuntu, giusto?
<wilde> si
<cristian__c> wilde: esponi pure
<wilde> ubuntu Gnome
<wilde> che ti espongo?tutto è sul benedetto firmware isight
<cristian__c> ahhh
<cristian__c> che ma cè?
<wilde> io ho il sistema originale mac,ho spostato tutte le cartelle di isight
<cristian__c> ma cè
<cristian__c> *mac
<cristian__c> wilde: mi riferisco al problema su ubuntu
<wilde> aspetta
<wilde> mi espongo male :D
<cristian__c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<wilde> ricapitolo
<wilde> l'ho installato,va benissimo
<wilde> non mi riconosce la cam
<wilde> integrata
<cristian__c> servirebbe come minimo tipo di mac e numero di rilascio di ubuntu
<wilde> e non mi legge le chiavette
<wilde> ho seguito un mare di forum,ma nulla che fosse alla mia portata
<cristian__c> wilde: flash drive on dovrebbe essere un gran problema
<cristian__c> non
<cristian__c> servirebbe come minimo tipo di mac e numero di rilascio di ubuntu
<wilde> io vorrei un angelo,che mi detta i comandi da seguire,passo passo,e riuscire a non farmi fre le 4 di mattina
<AlbertoP81> ciao a tutti...
<cristian__c> wilde: spiacente, ma non è così
<cristian__c> wilde: servono informazioni precise da arte tua
<wilde> va bene
<cristian__c> !ciao | AlbertoP81
<ubot-it> AlbertoP81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian__c> wilde: quindi, per favore, fornisci quanto richiesto
<wilde> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:8300 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight (no firmware loaded)
<wilde> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<wilde> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05ac:022a Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (MacBook Pro) (ISO)
<wilde> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 05ac:8242 Apple, Inc. Built-in IR Receiver
<wilde> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wilde> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wilde> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<wilde> ci sono?
<cristian__c> wilde: siamo partiti col piede sbagliato
<cristian__c> servirebbe come minimo tipo di mac e numero di rilascio di ubuntu
<cristian__c> e tre
<cristian__c> non lo chiederò una quarta volta
<wilde> macbook pro 13" 2009
<wilde> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<cristian__c> AlbertoP81: no privato, scrivi in canale
<wilde> premessa...sono stanca,lavoro con pc e smartphone ed è il primo mac a cui metto mano
<cristian__c> wilde: ok, perfetto
<cristian__c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<wilde> ma io l'ho installato,configurato ed è tutto ok...compreso la wifi.solo la cam
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<wilde> macbook pro 4.1
<cristian__c> wilde: se la risposta è lunga più di tre righe, usa psstebin
<cristian__c> wilde: ok
<cristian__c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight
<cristian__c> wilde: qual è il punto difficile?
<wilde> ci sono arrivata a questa guida
<wilde> mi sono procurata i file direttamente dal vecchio file system
<wilde> che non riesco ad installarli :(
<wilde> le cartelle,spostate sul desktop,mi appaiono bloccate e non riesco a dargli i permessi
<wilde> inoltre non ho capito dalla guida come fare per installarli correttamente
<cristian__c> isight.fw
<wilde> dalle cartelle originali nessun file finisce per .fw
<wilde> ci sono i file di lettura,video e audio
<cristian__c> wilde: che mac os x hai?
<wilde> ho installato ubuntu gnome
<wilde> disco pulito,solo gnome
<cristian__c> uhm
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, il discorso è questo
<cristian__c> wilde: quel pacchetto è un estrattore di firmware
<wilde> nella cartella mac os originale ho copiato(e non ti dico come,visto che non mi legge le chiavette) sul destop tutta la cartella di isight
<wilde> desktop(perdonate "orrori" ortografici
<cristian__c> wilde: in pratica, se lo installi il pacchetto estrarrà il firmware dalla partizione mac os x, va da se che non puoi farlo senza partizione mac os x
<cristian__c> a meno che
<wilde> Cristian,non ho rimesso mano al terminale per evitare di fare casini,nella prima installazione mi è partito tutto,la tastiera in primis
<cristian__c> wilde: sì, lascia perdere gli errori ortografici, concentriamoci
<wilde> avrei bisogno di un supporto un pò più lucido per fare correttamente l'installazione
<wilde> ti voglio dire una cosa però
<cristian__c> wilde: il fatto è che 'non mi riconosce le chiavette' può voler dire che le chiavette sono state formattste in un certo modo
<wilde> inizialmente avevo messo su un hd con ubuntu preinstallato e a parte l'accensione eil wifi(che però ho immediatamente risolto) la cam la vedeva :(
<wilde> no,lo spegnimento,non si spegneva
<wilde> e la tastiera era confusa
<wilde> sono in fat 32
<wilde> tutte
<cristian__c> wilde: invece in live come va il riconoscimento?
<wilde> ho fatto prtire parted magic,che mi vedeva tutti i device collegati
<wilde> e da li ho spostato sul desktop le cartelle isight
<wilde> ma sono bloccate
<wilde> no,non le legge
<cristian__c> wilde: non è che l'installazione di ubuntu è nata male?
<wilde> dice,asp
<wilde> no cazzo,adesso le legge :D
<cristian__c> wilde: io fossi in te proverei cam e chiavette in live
<wilde> no,la cam assodato
<wilde> non v
<wilde> va
<cristian__c> wilde: neanche in live 14.04?
<wilde> avevo prima installato cheese e mi diceva che dev/o non era connessa
<cristian__c> il dvd, per intenderci
<wilde> poi ho seguito una guida e provato con gstreamer
<cristian__c> allora
<wilde> e mi ha cancellato cheese
<wilde> dimmi
<cristian__c> puoi fermarti un attimo e rispondere?
<cristian__c> wilde: neanche in live 14.04?
<cristian__c> il dvd, per intenderci
<wilde> sono in live
<cristian__c> oh, bene
<cristian__c> wilde: oltre al live, ubuntu è anche installato su hard disk?
<wilde> siiiiiii
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> come lo devo dire che l'installazione è okkkkkkkkk
<cristian__c> hai detto che sei in live
<cristian__c> e datti una calmata
<wilde> non sono arrbbiata...e scusami
<wilde> esaurita forse :/
<wilde> allora,le guide,lette tutte,ma le cartelle coi file necessari le ho qui e sono bloccate
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, se hai detto che a ubuntu su hard disk e ubuntu in live non vedi differenze
<wilde> no,sono su ubuntu hard disk e basta
<wilde> in live ho messo gparted per spostare i file
<wilde> perchè neanche ubuntu,su un altro pc,me li sbloccava
<wilde> no,parted magic
<wilde> sto fusa assai
<cristian__c> wilde> sono in live
<wilde> si lo so....mi sono sbagliata
<cristian__c> poi non dire che sono io a farti perdere tempo
<wilde> parlo male,non mi sono laureata in informatica
<wilde> diciamo che sono un informatica ad intuito ^_^
<cristian__c> per dire che problema hai non servono studi particolari
<wilde> non l'ho detto,già ancora che mi stai rispndendo,spero di non fare di nuovo l'alba
<cristian__c> ma concentriamoci sul roblema
<wilde> bene
<wilde> sono pronta
<wilde> terminale apertoù
<cristian__c> wilde: quindi ricapitolando:
<cristian__c> - non sei in live, ma su ubuntu installato su hard disk
<wilde> si :)
<cristian__c> - hai provato ubuntu in live e la cam  non va in live
<cristian__c> - le chiavette sembra che ora vadano ma ci sono problemi di permessi
<wilde> non l'ho provato in live mai, dicevo che avevo messo su un altro hard disk con ubuntu,per vedere prima dell'installazione come andava
<cristian__c> wilde: fin qui sto scrivendo inesattezze?
<wilde> e funzionava la cam
<cristian__c> wilde: ed è quello che mi fa pensare
<wilde> avevo installato ubuntu su un hp
<wilde> aveva forse il driver nvidia e gli era piaciuto
<cristian__c> se in un altro caso la cam funzionava, potrebbe funzionare pure in live
<wilde> ma ad installazione diretta sul pc stesso,niente
<wilde> adesso devo provare in live?
<cristian__c> wilde: e prima di installare ubuntu sugli hard disk, è cosa buona provare il riconoscimento in live
<cristian__c> wilde: metti che ora in live va
<wilde> te prego...i permessi sono sulle cartelle che ho spastato dal file system del leopard 10.5
<cristian__c> se ci mettessimo asmachiniare, sarebbe tutto sforzo inutile
<cristian__c> wilde: ok, vediamo sta chiavetta prima
<wilde> la chiavetta porca zozza adesso si apre e vede i file
<wilde> lasciamola perdere
<cristian__c> sì, ma hai detto che sono bloccate le cartelle
<wilde> quwllw spostate direttamente sul desktop
<cristian__c> ok, quindi chiavetta 100% a posto?
<wilde> si...oddio
<cristian__c> ?
<wilde> adesso dalla chiavetta sono spariti i blocchi
<cristian__c> wilde: scusa la confidenza, ma guarda che è difficile parlare con te
<wilde> lo so :/
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, problema webcam
<wilde> ok,diciamo che ho tutto il necessario a disposizione e non so come installarli correttamente
<cristian__c> NOTE: The following firmware extraction currently works with the AppleUSBVideoSupport file from OSX 10.4 (Tiger) and 10.5 (Leopard).
<cristian__c> wilde: quindi ti sta chiaramente parlando di un file
<wilde> si
<wilde> fin qui ci sono
<cristian__c> AppleUSBVideoSupport
<cristian__c> wilde: sto file esiste?
<wilde> no
<wilde> allora non è nella cartella isight
<cristian__c> ottimo
<cristian__c> wilde: perché magari era da qualche altra parte
<wilde> ok,allora adesso rimonto l'altro hard disk e vediamo se me lo apre direttamente ora,che prima non me lo apriva,ci metto un pò
<wilde> devo tirare furi i cavi
<wilde> asp
<cristian__c> First you need to get the firmware out of a particular file located on your OS X install (or find it online somewhere( Google "AppleUSBVideoSupport"). I will not link any here because of legal reasons). You can copy it to a USB drive or other location(Save file in downloads) so that you can acess it from Ubuntu. It is located in /System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBVideoSupport.kext
<cristian__c> wilde: e nella guida era pure scritto
<wilde> sta cercando
<cristian__c> ?
<wilde> il file
<cristian__c> wilde: ma hai visto che ho postato il percorso?
<cristian__c>  /System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBVideoSupport.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBVideoSupport
<wilde> trovato
<wilde> appare il lucchetto sulla cartella
<cristian__c> wilde: allora
<wilde> si,l'avevo visto il percorso
<cristian__c> wilde: l'hai seguito correttamente?
<cristian__c> non è quello con estensione .kext
<wilde> siiii
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> aspetta un attimo...
<cristian__c> ora hai il file
<cristian__c> wilde: che c'è ora?
<cristian__c> wilde: ma per caso hai montato la partizione?
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian__c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> no
<wilde> che?
<cristian__c> wilde: ah, ti avverto anch'io, verso l'1 me ne vado
<wilde> ok,ci sono
<wilde> file pronto
<cristian__c> wilde: come l'hai prelevato?
<wilde> ho aperto il disco
<wilde> ho montato tramite usb il disco apple
<cristian__c> e poi?
<wilde> ho fatto il percorso
<cristian__c> e poi?
<wilde> sono davanti al file e aspetto che mi dici che farci :)
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> lo copio sul desktop?
<wilde> lo sposto in firmware?
<cristian__c> wilde: non ci siamo capiti
<cristian__c> wilde: come ti ho detto prima, e come dice la guida, il firmware viene estratto _apartire_ da quel file
<wilde> e come lo estraggo?e li che sono ferma?
<cristian__c> wilde: tramite l'estrsttore di firmwwre
<cristian__c> quindi
<cristian__c> 1) prendi in vari modi il file dalla partizione mac os, anche se la guida non dice diprelevare il file
<cristian__c> 2) installi il pacchetto estrattore di firmware
<cristian__c> 3) l'estrrattore di firmware estrae il firmware direttamente dal file della partizione
<wilde> qual'è l'estrattore di firmware?
<cristian__c> isight-firmware-tools
<wilde> devo installarlo,dunque
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian__c> wilde: digita il comando che ho indicato
<cristian__c> !paste | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> fatto...ma cos'è ubot.it?
<cristian__c> è il bot
<cristian__c> wilde: dai,cpastebinna il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<wilde> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<wilde> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<wilde> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori
<wilde> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<wilde> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<wilde> sono una frana
<wilde> perchè il copia incolla non gli va bene?
<wilde> mi butta fuori,come faccio ad incollarti l'output?
<wilde> cristian :(
<cristian__c> wilde:
<wilde> dimmi
<wilde> come incollo l'output?
<cristian__c> wilde: per gli output si utilizza pastebin
<wilde> :( non so come
<wilde> me lo diceva ubot.it prima ecco
<cristian__c> wilde: però dovrai farlo
<cristian__c> !aste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aste'
<cristian__c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, prima di tutto prendi il file dalla partizione e copialo nella cartella Download
<cristian__c> wilde: a farr questo almeno ci riesci?
<wilde> certo che si
<cristian__c> ok, fallo
<cristian__c> wilde: ls -l ~/Scaricati
<cristian__c> wilde: ah, scusa Scaricati, non Download
<cristian__c> !paste | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> si certo
<wilde> dimmi come usare pastebin
<cristian__c> il bot è stato chiaro
<wilde> ho copiato ma in poster che metto?
<cristian__c> il tuo nick
<wilde> nik?
<cristian__c> wilde
<cristian__c> nome
<wilde> fatto :D
<cristian__c> premi paste
<wilde> e doc'è?
<wilde> dov'è?
<cristian__c> -,-
<wilde> come lo vedi tu?
<cristian__c> c'è un pulsante di nome paste
<wilde> l'ho fatto,c'è tutto
<cristian__c> wilde: posta il link della pagina
<wilde> ma dove si trova,come fai a visualizzarlo tu?
<cristian__c> wilde: posta il link della pagina
<wilde> ah ecco...ci ero arrivata adesso  ;)
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854107/
<cristian__c> ...
<wilde> allora,il file è in scaricati
<cristian__c> wilde: ls -l ~/Scaricati
<cristian__c> wilde: e usa pastebin
<cristian__c> wilde: poi, sudo apt-get install isight-firmware-tools | pastebinit
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854205/
<wilde> pastebinit non è installato
<cristian__c> wilde: ok, i permessi del file sono a posto
<wilde> lo installo?
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian__c> sì
<cristian__c> evidentemente
<cristian__c> wilde: poi, sudo apt-get install isight-firmware-tools | pastebinit
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854234/
<cristian__c> wilde: questo succede
<cristian__c> perché hai qualcosa aperto
<wilde> niente
<cristian__c> tipo software center, gestore pacchetti
<cristian__c> o altro
<wilde> no
<wilde> anche su altri pc mi fa questo il terminale,da due giorni
<cristian__c> mmmmmmm
<cristian__c> wilde: perché forse hai sminchiato apt
<wilde> anche una volta finita l'installazione,si ferma a fatto...devo dare invio per ritornare alla shell
<wilde> su tutti i pc?
<wilde> o perchè dai server fanno pure loro i casini?
<cristian__c> wilde: è la prima volta che vedo una cosa del genere
<wilde> adesso che faccio
<wilde> adesso ricordo che ieri notte mi sono bloccata da 'ste parti
<wilde> faccio un riavvio del sistema
<wilde> mi aspetti?
<wilde> cristian?
<cristian__c> wilde: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=405699&mobile=off
<cristian__c> wilde: ironia della sorte, uno dei due utenti chiede se ha software center o gestore pacchetti aperto
<wilde> no,voleva un riavvio
<cristian__c> l'altro risponde che non ha nulla di tutto questo
<wilde> fatto
<cristian__c> wilde: infatti
<cristian__c> wilde: poi, sudo apt-get install isight-firmware-tools | pastebinit
<cristian__c> wilde: mostra l'output
<wilde> si...
<wilde> sto aspettando
<wilde> lampeggia il cursore
<wilde> ma nessu output ancora
<cristian__c> spero non abbia chiesto qualcosa altrkmenti va fattp senza pastebinit
<cristian__c> perché altrimenti non vedi neanche le domande
<wilde> non mi dice niente
<wilde> proprio niente
<cristian__c> eventuali
<wilde> fermo
<cristian__c> ?
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854460/
<cristian__c> wilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854447/
<wilde> e quindi?
<wilde> provo la cam?
<cristian__c> no
<cristian__c> wilde: hai visto il link che ti ho dato?
<cristian__c> l'ultimo
<wilde> è il mio
<cristian__c> wilde: beh, è quello che ti è stato sputato fuori dall'ultimo comando e che ti dice che il pacchetto è stato installato
<cristian__c> wilde: controllo preliminare: ls /lib/firmware/
<wilde> eh,appunto,provo la cam?
<cristian__c> no
<cristian__c> wilde: digita il comando
<cristian__c> wilde: poi cd ~/Scaricati
<wilde> sembra ok?
<wilde> ci sono
<cristian__c> wilde: hai digitato i due comandi?
<wilde> si,sono nella cartella scaricati
<cristian__c> -,-
<cristian__c> !paste | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854531/
<cristian__c> wilde: poi cd ~/Scaricati
<wilde> si,sono li
<cristian__c> ok
<cristian__c> wilde: ift-extract AppleUSBVideoSupport
<cristian__c> !paste | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854598/
<cristian__c> wilde: ift-extract --help
<cristian__c> pastebinna
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854612/
<wilde> io devo farti una domanda finito tutto ciò
<cristian__c> wilde: falla adesso
<wilde> mentre io uso il terminale,chi può controllare?
<wilde> poi,se non ti scoccia,in privato ti dico il perchè di questa domanda
<wilde> andiamo con il firmware intento
<wilde> a
<wilde> e io mi chiamo veramente wilde,carla è la padrona del pc
<cristian__c> -,-
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, ift-extract -a AppleUSBVideoSupport
<cristian__c> wilde: pastebinna
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854668/
<cristian__c> wilde: che cosa intendi con 'chi può controllare?' mentre usi il terminale?
<wilde> però mi è arrivato il messaggio di errore:ift-extract si è chiuso inaspettatamente
<wilde> invio i dettagli o ignoro?
<cristian__c> wilde: nessun problema, si  corregge
<wilde> perchè un terminale non può rimandarti cose assurde
<cristian__c> wilde: allora, sudo ift-extract -a AppleUSBVideoSupport
<cristian__c> wilde: ?
<wilde> esco dalla carrtella
<cristian__c> wilde: cose assurde quali?
<cristian__c> wilde: no
<wilde> ehhhh ti scrivo in pv se vuoi,ma dopo,mettiamo sto firmware
<wilde> esco dalla cartella?
<cristian__c> ho detto no
<cristian__c> non uscire dalla cartella
<cristian__c> digita il comando
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo ift-extract -a AppleUSBVideoSupport
<cristian__c> e pastebinna
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854732/
<wilde> c'è :D
<wilde> riavvio?
<cristian__c> ** Message: Found firmware signature at offset 0x29C8.
<cristian__c> ** Message: Firmware extracted successfully in /lib/firmware/isight.fw
<cristian__c> ** Message: Firmware version 2.38.83 (0x02.0x26.0x53)
<cristian__c> wilde: none
<wilde> eccolo.fw ^_^
<cristian__c> wilde: ls -l /lib/firmware
<wilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12854768/
<cristian__c> Once that is done, you need to completely SHUTDOWN your Mac (not just reboot) and start it back up again (this clears the hardware state of the camera).
<wilde> è l'una...non fare come cenerentola
<cristian__c> In the future {when, exactly?}, you just need to place the isight.fw file you saved in /lib/firmware/ (If not using Mac OSX ((downloaded the file from the internet). ift-extract already did this part for you).and then shutdown and reboot as instructed above. (note: placing the isight.fw file at /lib/firmware/ uses to hang always the boot process with the message 'unable to enumerate USB device on port 7' repeatedl
<wilde> ok (Y)
<cristian__c> If you want to be a permanent solution just add a script at startup causing the system to load the file isight.fw to /lib/firmware {Why? It doesn't get deleted on reboot}
<wilde> si,mi ricordo che alla fine dice che se il rpblema si ripete devo fissare
<cristian__c> wilde: due cose dice
<wilde> intanto riavvio,ok?
<cristian__c> 1) che va spento completamente e non riavviato
<wilde> si
<wilde> vero
<cristian__c> 2) che
<cristian__c> il file in /lib/firmware sparisca stranamente ad ogni avvio
<cristian__c> 3) che questa cosada un po' di problemi di boot
<wilde> per cui?
<cristian__c> If you want to be a permanent solution just add a script at startup causing the system to load the file isight.fw to /lib/firmware {Why? It doesn't get deleted on reboot}
<wilde> all'avvio mi diceva sempre che non riusciva a trovare il firmware
<wilde> ma prima non c'era
<cristian__c> con uno script che dovrebbe caricare il file isiht.fw in /lib/firmware
<cristian__c> dovrebbe correggere il problema
<wilde> cioè?La soluzione permanente è aggiungere lo script
<cristian__c> sì
<wilde> si,lo avevo visto
<wilde> poi domani vedo,intanto spengo
<cristian__c> che in pratica lo carica in automatico ad ogni avvio
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> nnon andartene che ti spiego le cose del terminale
<wilde> cristian :D
<cristian__c> wilde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight
<wilde> ho aperto camorama e la vede
<cristian__c> wilde: a un cetto punto la guida spiega chiaramente la storia dello script
<wilde> però all'avvio mi diceva che il caricamento di isight era fallito
<wilde> si,la avevo vista
<wilde> poi domani smanetto
<cristian__c> wilde: in pratica devi copiare il file .fw nella tua home
<wilde> ok ok ok
<wilde> ti dico la storia del terminale?
<wilde> qui?
<wilde> quasi sa del ridicolo
<cristian__c> cp /lib/firmware/isight.fw /home/free/isight/.
<wilde> come me d'altronde
<cristian__c> una volta creata la copia, crei lo script
<wilde> devo aprire l'editor,ma adesso sto distrutta
<cristian__c> e ci metti le due righe che vedi nella guida
<cristian__c> una delle righe fa l'operazione inversa
<cristian__c> cioè ricopia il firmware dalla tua home a /lib/firmware
<wilde> intanto può darsi che non sparisce il file
<cristian__c> quindi salvando lo script e dandogli il permesso di esecuzione e mettendolo in avvio automatico
<cristian__c> questa copia avviene ad ogni avvio
<cristian__c> anche se magari il file .fw sparisce da /lib/firmware dopo ogni riavvio o shutdown
<cristian__c> e in questo modo risolvi il problema del mancato caricamento, wilde
<cristian__c> wilde: ma domanda, il file .fw è sparito dopo la riaccensione?
<wilde> adesso provo a rispegnerlo...voglio essere fiduciosa
<cristian__c> no
<wilde> allora
<cristian__c> senti
<cristian__c> wilde: ti avevo chiesto soltanto
<wilde> all'avvio mi dice che l'inizializzazione del file è fallita
<wilde> come prima,ma la cam si vede
<cristian__c> se il file .fw era sparito da /lib/firmware
<wilde> no
<cristian__c> e non di riavviare
<wilde> :)
<wilde> io per sicurezza ho spento di nuovo
<wilde> è li :)
<wilde> sarà che prima ce lo avevo copiato direttamente dal disco ?
<cristian__c> wilde: bene,fai una cosa, ovvero, fai una copia del file .fw da qualche parte, così non rischi di doverlo riestrarre
<wilde> è in scaricati
<wilde> l'ho lasciato li
<cristian__c> wilde: può darsi
<cristian__c> wilde: in scaricati ci sta il file prelevato dalla artizione apple
<wilde> sta la
<wilde> sul disco della apple che lo tengo per l'evenienza ;)
<cristian__c> wilde: io sto parlando del file .fw estratto con ift-extract
<wilde> ora,posso farti questa domanda?
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> ah
<wilde> e dov'è?
<wilde> in lib firmware?
<cristian__c> wilde: quindi hai isight.fw?
<cristian__c> wilde: sì
<cristian__c> wilde: quello ti serve, non appleusbeccc
<wilde> c'è c'è c'è
<cristian__c> wilde: sudo cp /lib/firmware/isight.fw ~/Scaricati
<wilde> ora me lo prendo e me lo copio sulla chiavetta,benissimo
<cristian__c> così hai una copia di isight.fw in scaricsti
<cristian__c> wilde: no, digita il comando
<cristian__c> wilde: perché i file in lib li puoi spostare da altre parti solo con sudo
<wilde> ottimo
<wilde> sta la
<cristian__c> ok
<wilde> però davvero
<wilde> posso chiederti in privato?
<cristian__c> wilde: quindi ora hai una copia di .fw in Scaricati?
<cristian__c> la webcam funza
<wilde> cristian...siiii
<wilde> siiiiiii
<wilde> :)
<cristian__c> tutto a posto, il resto più o meno lo sai
<wilde> si si si
<wilde> sono 10 anni che è la  prima volta che ciedo supporto on line
<cristian__c> wilde: dì la tua cosa, che poi me ne vado
<wilde> adesso ho un android...te ne intendi?
<wilde> va bene
<wilde> no,quella mi vergogno di spifferarla così
<wilde> lasciamo perdere
<wilde> sa dell'assurdo e va bene così per stasera
<cristian__c> ottimo, allora vado
<wilde> mi sono fatta conoscere pure troppo :)
<wilde> ciao e grazie infiniteeeeee
<cristian__c> che è anche abbondantemente tardi
<cristian__c> cià, notte
<wilde> no,io un oretta ancora reggo
<wilde> notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-17
<jk^> scusate, ma passando a ubuntu c'è "stretta e frequente" necessità di far uso del terminale? odio fare cose da terminale soprattutto se non so cosa sto facendo di preciso e ogni parte della sintassi del comando che faccio non ne so la più pallida idea di cosa sia e cosa servi... in windows usavo il terminale solo per aprire registro o prompt dos e dallo stesso prompt dos comandi idioti
<jk^> tipo chkdsk, format e pochi altri, ma sapevo cosa facevo, a volte noto comandi e sintassi complesse in ciò che c'è da scrivere nel terminale di ubuntu per far qualcosa
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti e ben svegliati
<alessandroalb> qualcuno mi può aiutare con gvfs-mount su 16.04 ?
<Carlin0> !comandi | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Carlin0> alessandroalb, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<alessandroalb> ok, io effettuo il mount di una risorsa di rete con il comando gvfs-mount, la risorsa la vedo in /run/users/1001/gvfs. Il punto è che la vedo con un nome astruso.
<alessandroalb> e non umanamente comprensibile, all'utente intendo, io lo comprendo
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> mi suggerito come faccio a ri-eseguire un comando per far comparire questa scelta?
<glpiana> alessandroalb, guarda il man di gvfs-mount: c'è una opzione -d, potrebbe esserti utile
<sacarde> http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/tasksel.jpg
<glpiana> sacarde, prova a dare sudo dpkg-reconfigure tasksel
<sacarde> e' quello che ho provato....
<sacarde> ma non compare nulla
<glpiana> sacarde, eavviando tasksel?
<sacarde> mi presenta tutte le scelte ... dei software e ambienti da installare
<glpiana> sacarde, andando oltre?
<sacarde> se non seleziono niente dici?
<glpiana> eh
<sacarde> ritorna al prompt
<glpiana> sacarde, ti è apparsa durante l'installazione del sistema quella scelta?
<sacarde> si
<glpiana> sacarde, debian?
<sacarde> ubuntu16.10
<glpiana> sacarde, installata senza interfaccia grafica? versione server o alternate/minimal?
<sacarde> da mini.iso
<glpiana> sacarde, ma alla fine hai interfaccia grafica?
<sacarde> ho installato xorg + twm per adesso
<Carlin0> sacarde, ma se dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure tasksel cosa accade ?
<Carlin0> da qualche output ?
<sacarde> no, nulla
<Carlin0> sacarde, e man tasksel l'hai letto ?
<sacarde> mmm
<glpiana> Carlin0, mi sa che tasksel non c'entra nulla
<glpiana> sacarde, dammi l'output di dpkg -l | grep landscape
<Carlin0> credo nell'installazione da mini.iso gli manchi qualcosa
<Carlin0> pkg-config o roba simile
<sacarde> niente "landscape"
<sacarde> ma come fate voi se volete modificare il comportamento degli aggiornamenti?
<glpiana> sacarde, con software-properties-gtk
<Carlin0> sacarde, blocchi pacchetti che non vuoi aggiornare ad esempio
<glpiana> sacarde, sto guardando cosa devi modificare nelle configurazioni di apt, se no nvuoi installare altro software
<sacarde> provo a installare software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> sacarde, aspetta
<Carlin0> sacarde, dpkg -l | grep pkg-config
<Carlin0> c'è il pacchetto ?
<sacarde> niente
<glpiana> sacarde, con: sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades    lo puoi impostare per scaricare e installare gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<glpiana> sacarde, guarda anche qui apticron
<Carlin0> pkg-config ti consiglio di installarlo cmq è abbastanza essenziale nel funzionamento del'OS
<sacarde> unattended-upgrades , si ho visto
<sacarde> grazie per ora
<alessandroalb> glpiana, grazie per la info. In effetti l'opzione l'avevo vista, ma non capisco come vuole il comando
<alessandroalb> glpiana, non ho trovato un esempio che mostri l'utilizzo dell'opzione -d
<thestrongest> buongiorno a tutti
<thestrongest> avrei un piccolo problemino: vi posto il link del forum con la discussione del problema, se qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi pls
<thestrongest> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=615404
<thestrongest> scusate ecco
<thestrongest> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23337845/
<thestrongest> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<ExPBoy> thestrongest, esponi il problema non mettere un link alal forum se qualcuno può e sa ti risponde
<thestrongest> ok grazie allore:
<thestrongest> non riesco a installare nessuna versione di ubuntu sia se provo a bottarla su usb che da cd, si blocca sempre nel caricamento
<krabador> thestrongest, possibilmente non metterti ad urlare
<thestrongest> avevo postato il link perchè li esponevo bene il problema, e davo nomi della scheda video processore ecc
<krabador> com'è impostato uefi, in questa macchina?
<krabador> thestrongest, hai fatto un supporto di installazione di 16.10? Se si , come ?
<thestrongest> krabador, se segui il link postato prima trovi la risposta cosi evito di spammare qui in chat
<thestrongest> ho provato ad installare 16.04 mate
<thestrongest> e anche linux mit 18
<krabador> thestrongest, repetita iuvant
<krabador> thestrongest, fidati che lo spam è altro
<krabador> rispondi alle domande.
<ExPBoy> ossignur
<ExPBoy> thestrongest, se hai messo quel post ti risponderanno nel forum
<thestrongest> https://thepb.in/p/Mjhxp7vyO3xSV
<ExPBoy> se vuoi aiuto qui rispondi alle domande altrimenti non se ne fa nulla
<thestrongest> quali domande?
<krabador> ExPBoy, lascia perdere.
<ExPBoy> meglio
<thestrongest> ragazzi se mi fate le domande io rispondo, credevo di aver risposto
<thestrongest> ho disattivato secure bot su UEFI,
<thestrongest> https://thepb.in/p/xGhmpzPnwG5TM
<krabador> thestrongest, bastava rispondere con quest'ultima linea,ti sono cadute le braccia? Rispondi anche all'altra
<krabador> che sarebbe la linea "ho disattivato secure bot su UEFI"
<thestrongest> su UEFI ci sta una blocco, windows non permette di installare OS diversi
<thestrongest> il blocco si chiama secure bot
<krabador> thestrongest, rispondi
<krabador> alle
<krabador> domande
<thestrongest> quale domande?
<krabador> altrimenti , aspetta che ti rispondano nel forum.
<thestrongest> nel forum non riescono ad aiutarmi
<krabador> thestrongest, se non rispondi alle domande, evitando di incollare pezzi di forum, neanche qui
<thestrongest> hai fatto un supporto di installazione di 16.10? Se si , come ?  non ho fatto nessun supporto per 16.10
<thestrongest> era questa la domanda?
<thestrongest> ho provato ad installare 16.04 come vi ho già detto
<krabador> thestrongest, ma sei dislessico?
<krabador> thestrongest, scarica una iso di 16.10 64bit
<krabador> !usbwin | thestrongest
<ubot-it> thestrongest: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> fa una pendrive usando questo software
<thestrongest> ho già usato rufus
<thestrongest> anche unebooting
<krabador> thestrongest, ma , e lo hai appena ammesso , non con 16.10
<thestrongest> proverò con 16.10 mate
<thestrongest> ok?
<krabador> una volta fatta, fa partire la sessione di prova, premendo "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto, e cancellando le linee quiet splash
<krabador> al che premi f10
<thestrongest> sto scaricando da quì:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/pending/
<krabador> thestrongest, ma ti muovi in maniera compulsiva, o cerchi di riflettere prima?
<thestrongest> krabador, a me non arriva proprio alla sessione di prova, si blocca prima
<krabador> thestrongest, segui quanto ti sto dicendo.
<thestrongest> non capisco quello che scrivi
<krabador> thestrongest, ma dai.. ;)
<thestrongest> "e" devo premerlo quando?
<krabador> !ubuntumate | thestrongest
<ubot-it> thestrongest: https://ubuntu-mate.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-mate | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<krabador> scaricala da qui, ubuntu mate 16.10, non da dove la stai scaricando
<thestrongest> krabador mi porta alla stessa pagina
<krabador> thestrongest, non credo proprio
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.10/release/
<thestrongest> krabador ma che problemi hai? appena clicco sul tuo link e seleziono la releases 16.10 mi porta al mio link
<krabador> thestrongest, che problemi hai tu, hai detto di scaricare da  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/pending/  e che il mio link ti porta nello stesso posto
<krabador> è falso
<krabador> thestrongest, concentrati , o torna quando puoi/hai voglia di farlo
<krabador> non stiamo a perdere tempo qui, o inquinare il log.
<thestrongest> come falso?
<thestrongest> krabador questo è il tuo link http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<thestrongest> entro cosa clicco?
<Washi> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno potrebbe darmi un'aiutino. Durante l'avvio e il caricamento del sistema da DVD per l'installazione (ubuntu 16.10) mi si blocca tutto e ricevo un messaggio di errore (in sostanza il crash di ubiquity 16.10.14)
<krabador> !dettagli | Washi
<ubot-it> Washi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Washi> Ubuntu 16.10 64-bit, Intel Core i7, 8GB RAM, nVidia GeForce 460M. Il sistema si blocca totalmente quindi non vedo come possa carpire altre informazioni riguardanti il problema, riesco solo a leggere "dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_block" e nient'altro
<krabador> Washi, ok, hai provato la sessione di prova?
<Washi> Sinceramente non saprei come avviarla
<krabador> che windows c'è dentro la macchina ?
<Washi> 10, ma residente su un altro HDD rispetto a dove sto in genere e dove installo ubuntu
<krabador> Washi, disabilita comunque fastboot (avvio rapido) , se abilitato
<Washi> Ok provo subito
<krabador> Washi, se hai una schermata tipo questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg  la sessione di prova la avvii con la prima voce in alto
<Washi> Oh...quella schermata non compare
<krabador> e che cos'hai ?
<krabador> questa  http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png  ?
<Washi> Subito dopo il logo di boot (quello con i pallini per intenderci) compare un prompt di report dell'errore e null'altro
<krabador> Washi, appena parte la pendrive, all'accensione della macchina ,cerca di fare caso a cosa appare.
<Washi> riavvio, disabilito il fastboot e faccio ripartire il dvd
<Washi> Ritorno in chat tra poco
<krabador> bene, se riesci a far partire la sessione di prova
<krabador> conettiti ed entra qui da li
<Washi> Ok
<Washi> Rieccomi...disabilitando il fastboot su win sono riuscito ad entrare nella modalità di prova senza riscontrare l'errore
<krabador> Washi, sei connesso qui da tale modalità?
<Washi> Si
<krabador> Washi, bene, allora, apri il terminale
<Washi> Ok
<krabador> Washi, sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Washi, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> di entrambi, incolla qui solo la riga riportante "url"
<krabador> del risultato. -
<Washi> col primo comando ottengo questo "curl: (51) SSL: certificate subject name (*.echoglobal.org) does not match target host name 'ptpb.pw'"
<krabador> hai copiato ed incollato correttamente nel terminale?
<Washi> si
<krabador> Washi, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutte le caselle, la togli alla voce cd-rom
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<washi> è saltata la rete >.<
<krabador> ottimo
<krabador> <krabador> Washi, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> <krabador> metti la spunta a tutte le caselle, la togli alla voce cd-rom
<krabador> <krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> washi, sono riarrivati tutti?
<Carlin0> si
<washi> si
<krabador> molto bene.
<washi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338437/
<washi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338437/
<washi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338437/
<washi> ops
<washi> Comunque questo è il primo
<washi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338439/
<washi> e questo il secondo
<krabador> washi, ok, fa partire l'installazione , quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro" , e seleziona a mano la partizione root di sistema
<krabador> washi, con 8gb di ram la swap non serve
<washi> ok
<Carlin0> a meno che non sui ibernazione/sospensione
<krabador> washi, selezionata la root, clicca su "modifica" (o "change" se ininglese)
<krabador> si, anche perchè è comunque già presente nel suo sistema. In assenza di swap, si puo' creare il file di swap, se c' è esigenza di ibernazione
<washi> Installazione terminata...grazie mille dell'aiuto. Provo a riavviare
<dumballover> Buongiorno ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere.
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dumballover> Va bene grazie, il problema è questo ho installato Lubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio pentium 4 processore intel 386 a 32 bit 2800Ghz memoria ram 1024 kb scheda grafica amd . Dopo il primo aggiornamento credo a causa della scheda grafica il pc si pianta sulla schermata resolving state e non si muove più ora dopo aver girato un pò per il web in cerca della
<dumballover>  soluzione sono entrato in modalità di ripristino dalla console ho prima cercato di entrare in rete non riuscendovi , dopo sono entrato in una shell con privilegi di amministratore ed ho dato questo comando Sudo dpkg --configure -a dopo avermi chiesto login e  password si vede un trattino lampeggiante ma non succede niente cosa devo fare?
<krabador> dumballover, se la macchina non è connessa, ipotechi la possibilità di sistemare un processo di aggiornamento rimasto a metà
<dumballover> Krabador la macchina è connessa tramite Lan
<krabador> dumballover, si, ma se in recovery console, non lo è, non sistemi
<dumballover> non mi carica la ret da l' come faccio?
<krabador> in questo momento hai la macchina di fronte?
<dumballover> da lì
<dumballover> si
<dumballover> è piantata sul mio lgin dopo il comando che ti ho scritto e lampeggia
<dumballover> dopo l'invio del comando voglio dire
<krabador> dumballover, dove di blocca, quando cerchi di riavviare normalmente?
<Carlin0> dumballover, inoltre se già sei root non serve dare sudo
<dumballover> dopo il boot si apre una schermata nera si legge una scritta in alto a sinistra resolving state e rimane lì per ore senza andare avanti
<krabador> dumballover, se premi ctrl alt f2 che fa  ?
<dumballover> si riavvia
<krabador> con ctrl alt f2 ?
<krabador> sicuro?
<dumballover> no scusa non succede nulla
<dumballover> ho confuso è un pò che smanetto
<krabador> dumballover, riavvia, in grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, e successivamente una voce per caricare un kernel precedente dell'ultimo
<Carlin0>  e solo alt + f2 ?
<dumballover> ok
<dumballover> alt f2 mi chiede il login
<cristian_c> uhm
<Carlin0> loggati
<krabador> dumballover, e allora lo fai
<dumballover> ok
<dumballover> sono loggato e mi dice che ho il supporto fino al 2019
<gigirock> dumballover, a cosa e dove 6 loggato
<dumballover> che faccio riavvio
<Carlin0> no che riavvii ...
<dumballover> ok grazie per l'aiuto ciao.
<Carlin0> aveva fretta
<krabador> B.R.A.
<Gegi030> Scusate... Premetto che sono un utente inesperto di Ubuntu. Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto e della vostra pazienza perché non riesco a far funzionare la stampante. Stampante Canon PIXMA Mg3550 che ha funzionato fino a pochi giorni fa su Ubuntu 16.04. Ora non funziona più nonostante un altro pc vecchio che ho, sempre con sistema ubuntu, la riconosca, q
<Gegi030> uindi non è un problema di usb. Da LibreOffice risulta solo una stampante generica, ma all'invio della stampa non succede nulla. E anche dall'applicazione Stampanti non si riesce ad aggiungere stampanti e nemmeno a connettersi.
<cristian_c> Gegi030: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Gegi030: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<Gegi030> cristian_c ti mando il pastebin?
<Gegi030> dei due comandi?
<cristian_c> Gegi030: manda direttamente i comandi
<Gegi030> li ho mandati su terminale ok?
<Gegi030> tutti e due
<cristian_c> Gegi030: ricevi due link
<cristian_c> postali
<Gegi030> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339534/
<Gegi030> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339537/
<Gegi030> ok grazie!
<cristian_c> Gegi030: mi dispiace, non diamo supporto a sistemi operativi resi inservibili
<cristian_c> da repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> sono più i ppa che i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il che è tutto dire
<Gegi030> Mi consigli di fare un reset?
<cristian_c> Gegi030: puoi fare quello che vuoi, qui si da supporto solo se il sistema non viene prso a martellate come hai datto tu
<akis24> ti consigliamo di reinstallare da zero e non usare ppa Gegi030
<cristian_c> *fatto tu, invece
<akis24> !ppa | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Gegi030> Ok grazie! Mi dispiace purtroppo è come dite voi, ho usato il sistema in modo selvaggio.
<Gegi030> Provo a rimediare
<cristian_c> Gegi030: avresti dovuto dirlo dall'inizio in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> piuttoato che perdere tempo senza spiegare
<cristian_c> *piuttosto
<Gegi030> Io ho detto che ho scaricato e cancellato in modo scriteriato.
<Gegi030> all'inizio della conversazione...
<Gegi030> quando ho spiegato il problema
<Gegi030> e ho scritto che immaginavo che fosse quello il problema
<cristian_c> hai parlato di 'aver cancellato cose', non hai fatto minimamente riferimentoa problematiche del genere
<Gegi030> Mi dispiace di aver fatto perdere tempo alla comunità. Purtroppo è evidente che non ho dimistichezza con Ubuntu, non ho voluto nascondere informazioni.
<cristian_c> 'cancellato qualcosa che non volevo'
<Gegi030> Penso di essermi spiegato.
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> !repository | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Gegi030: cerca di attenerti quanto più possibile ai repository ufficiali se vuoi trarre il massimo profitto dalla tua esperienza ubuntu
<Gegi030> Ho agito in buona fede e chiedendo aiuto, se ho fatto perdere tempo ho chiesto scusa. Penso di non poter fare di più per ricambiare la vostra cortesia.
<cristian_c> quelli linkati nella guida sources.list
<cristian_c> Gegi030: bene e ti abbiamo fornito dei buoni link
<cristian_c> buon proseguimento
<Gegi030> Sì certo. Alcuni programmi che mi servivano non erano presenti nelle repository oppure non funzionavano, quindi ho cercato altro e per ignoranza scaricavo quello che trovavo. D'altra parte uno si arrangia come può.
<Gegi030> Grazie ancora!
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> Gegi030: uno si legge la documentazione ufficiale, se hai altri problemi chiedi qui
<Gegi030> Grazie, non sto dando colpe a nessuno, e sto ringraziando per il supporto quindi penso che non sia necessario fare "prediche".
<Gegi030> Buona serata!
<cristian_c> Gegi030: nessuna predica
<cristian_c> Gegi030: ti si sta solo indirizzando per evitare problemi in futuro
<Gegi030> mah di problemi ce ne saranno... certamente sarò più prudente con i download
<Gegi030> e le installazioni e disinstallazioni selvagge
<cristian_c> !chat | ma non qui, Gegi030
<ubot-it> ma non qui, Gegi030: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Gegi030: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<llo0773> buonasera a tutti
<llo0773> ho un problema
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<llo0773> chi mi puo aiutare?
<llo0773> ok ho un notebook che non mi consente l'avvio da usb e il cd rom è rotto .
<llo0773> volevo a questo punto installare ubuntu via pxe
<llo0773> mi sapete indicare una guida per poterlo fare?
<llo0773> grazie
<krabador> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> prova l'installazione di rete
<llo0773> infatti ho bisogno di una guida per installazione da rete
<cristian_c> llo0773: hai aperto il link alla guida 'Installazione'?
<cristian_c> con tutti i sottolink nella pagina
<llo0773> si
<llo0773> https://thepb.in/p/r0hwyWpnNowhK
<llo0773> Il pacchetto dhcp3-server non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<llo0773> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<llo0773> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<llo0773> questo mi succede quando provo ad installarlo
<cristian_c> llo0773: vuoi installare da un pc che usa ubuntu?
<llo0773> si
<llo0773> mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> llo0773: hai gia un linux installato?
<llo0773> si ubuntu 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> llo0773: dal pc in questione (non quello su cui vuoi installare), apri un terminale
<llo0773> ok
<llo0773> fatto
<cristian_c> llo0773: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> dicci quando hai fatto
<llo0773> ok fatto
<jester-> llo0773: perchè non aggiorni alla 16.10?
<jester-> by internet?
<llo0773> come faccio
<jester-> !avanzamento | llo0773
<ubot-it> llo0773: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<llo0773> ok però prima volevo risolvere il problema per poter installare via rete cosi dò il notebbok al mio bambino
<llo0773> grazie
<jester-> llo0773: e la 14.04 è LTS non obsoleta
<jester-> va bene per il piccino
<jester-> è bella stabile
<llo0773> si ma come faccio ad installare via rete ?
<jester-> llo0773: ma hai mica detto di avere la 14-04 installata
<llo0773> no io ho installato 16.04 lts
<llo0773> ho un notebook che non mi vede usb e il cd rom non funziona
<llo0773> di conseguenza ho bisogno di installare via rete
<llo0773> dal mio via tftp al notebbok
<jester-> llo0773: eh ma se hai la 16.04 prche vuoi renstallare? è a buone donne?
<llo0773> no sul notebook non c'è nulla nessun os io via rete usando il pc con la distro 16.04 voglio installare ubuntu
<llo0773> sul notebook
<jester-> llo0773: gusrda i wiki installazione
<jester-> guarda*
<cristian_c> llo0773: di che pc parliamo?
<llo0773> toshiba satellite datato
<llo0773> ha ancora hard disk ide
<llo0773> e accetta il boot via lan (PXE)
<cristian_c> llo0773: sicuro di aver controllato bene nel bios?
<llo0773> si
<cristian_c> llo0773: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> nel pc sorgente
<ryuujin> utf-8 maledetti
<llo0773> con windows tramite il software SERVA ero riuscito a far partire il boot ma mi si era fermato a metà
<llo0773> ok operazione fatta  cristian_c
<cristian_c> llo0773: dovrebbe restotuirti un link
<llo0773> scusa prima ho fatto sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<llo0773> ok si link restituito
<fabio_cc> llo0773, devi scriverlo qui il lonk
<fabio_cc> *link
<llo0773> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/23340575/
<cristian_c> llo0773: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<llo0773> ok
<llo0773> non succede nulla
<llo0773> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23340613/
<cristian_c> il sistema è perfettamente aggiornato
<cristian_c> llo0773: quale pacchetto non riesci a installare sulla 16.04?
<llo0773> dhcp3
<llo0773> seguendo la guida per installazione da rete mi specifica dhcp3
<llo0773> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<llo0773> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<llo0773> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<llo0773> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto dhcp3
<llo0773> cristian-c questo è quello che mi dice
<sergio90> Buonasera a tutti!!
<llo0773> cristian_c:?
<cristian_c> !info dhcp3
<ubot-it> Package dhcp3 does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> llo0773: infatti, non esiste
<cristian_c> llo0773: ridammi il link alla guida
<llo0773> ok ma nella guida mi dava quasto
<cristian_c> che stavi leggendo
<Infybofh> dovrebbe essere dhcp-helper
<llo0773> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sergio90
<ubot-it> sergio90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<llo0773> scusatemi abbiate pazienza sono un neofita
<cristian_c> È necessario installare sul server i pacchetti openbsd-inetd, tftpd-hpa, dhcp3-server.
<cristian_c> llo0773: dhcp3-server
<cristian_c> !info dhcp3-server
<ubot-it> Package dhcp3-server does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Infybofh> cristian_c se non ricordo male dhcp3 è incluso in dhcp-helper
<cristian_c> llo0773: sudo apt-get install dhcp-helper ! pastebinit
<cristian_c> Infybofh: sì, infatti, la guida wiki andrebbe aggiornata
<llo0773> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<llo0773> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<llo0773> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<llo0773> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto !
<llo0773> E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite il glob "!"
<gerry73> ciao.. qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare un "antenna" wifi usb che sicuramente ubuntu 14.04.5 riconosce senza problemi?
<gerry73> una chiavetta usb che riceve segnale wifi
<Infybofh> gerry73 se hai kernel 4.x non dovresti avere problemi con nessuna antenna. Io per lavoro utilizzo Atherios e affini, funzionano tutte.
<llo0773> https://thepb.in/p/O7h5DMJBpOXCq
<llo0773> cristian_c questo è quello che mi restituisce
<gerry73> esattamente ho xubuntu 14.04.5.. non ricordo versione kernel.. non faccio niente di diverso dal setup standard
<Infybofh> llo0773 cambia ! con |. è stato un errore di cristian_c
<Infybofh> gerry73 uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> llo0773: sì, c'era un piccooo errore
<llo0773> come faccio a scrivere la stanghetta
<cristian_c> llo0773: sudo apt-get install dhcp-helper | pastebinit
<Infybofh> llo0773 stato a sinistra del 1 sulla tua tastiera
<Infybofh> *tasto
<gerry73> stavo usando una belkin wireless adapter.. mi da problemi
<cristian_c> Infybofh: attento a dare tutto per compatibile
<Infybofh> cristian_c scusa. per lavoro ne uso parecchie, mai avuto problemi...
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, purtroppo bisogna verificare caso per caso, non si può generalizzare
<llo0773> non mi restituisce niente
<Infybofh> gerry73 con la chiavetta inserita fai: dmesg | lsmod | ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<llo0773> ho tolto |pastebin e sta installando
<cristian_c> gerry73: su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> llo0773: infatti era pastebinit
<gerry73> xubuntu14.04.5
<llo0773> ok sorry sara che sono in piedi dalle 5 e domani alle 5 svglia
<llo0773> finito
<gerry73> ora sono su un altro pc.. farò altre prove domani.. grazie ciao
<llo0773> cristian_c vado a letto
<llo0773> grazie per la pazienza
<llo0773> ultima cosa dopo questo posso continuare con la guida?
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, io credo che tu al posto della | intendessi &&
<llo0773> ciao
<Infybofh> fabio_cc si, scusa, l'ora tarda ha colpito pure me
<Infybofh> ho rivisto ora la gaffe....
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, tranne ovviamente il | prima di pastebin
<fabio_cc> quello è giusto
<Infybofh> comunque strano che la belkin non gli funzioni, io ne ho una e utilizza come modulo i driver broadcom.
<Infybofh> a meno che non abbia un kernel vetusto, ma avendo una 14.04 ne dubito...
<fabio_cc> !amefunge | Infybofh, vale sempre questo:
<ubot-it> Infybofh, vale sempre questo:: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<d4nnij3999> krabadro
<d4nnij3999> krabador
<d4nnij3999> ;) riammettimi nella chat
<Infybofh> fabio_cc kernel standart (con update regolari), nessuna personalizzazione, niente ppa. Per questo supponevo funzionasse. E comunque da buon sysadmin quella regola la conosco fin troppo bene :)
<d4nnij3999> per favore ormai è passato il tempo di bann
<akis24> d4nnij3999:  .. è impegnato adesso
<d4nnij3999> ouffi
<Infybofh> fabio_cc posso in pm?
<d4nnij3999> ok aspetto
<d4nnij3999> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla d4nnij3999
<fabio_cc> Infybofh, no pm, qua solo supporto, eventualmente puoi entrare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> d4nnij3999, pvt
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-18
<sacarde> ciao
<lawre> Hello, I have Xubuntu on my Italian PC. I have registrated to "Ubuntu Single sign on" to install vlc from the software centre, but when I input my data (email and password) the answrer is always: "incorrect email or password". I've booted Xubuntu and redone the operation and the registration, but the result is always the same. Any help? Thanks!
<akis24> !english | lawre
<ubot-it> lawre: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<lawre> Sono italiano
<akis24> eh allora scrivi italiano
<lawre> Sul mio PC è installato Xubuntu ma non riesco ad installare VLC dal software centre a causa della procedura di registrazione
<akis24> lawre: hai installato synaptic ?
<lawre> Mi registro sul sito, ma quando vado ad inserire i dati il risultato è: email o password incorretti
<lawre> Non ho ancora installato synaptic, vorrei prima cercare di risolvere questo problema
<akis24> lawre: che sappia io per usare il software center non è richiesta registrazione
<ExPBoy> ma da quando per installare vlc bisogna registrarsi?
<ExPBoy> eh
<lawre> Ho Xubuntu, non Ubuntu, il software centre è diversso e mi si chiede di registrarmi qui: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<ExPBoy> uhm
<lawre> Posso farti uno screenshot?
<akis24> lawre: il software center è uguale per tutte le distro ubuntu o xubuntu o lubuntu che sia  e fai lo screen
<akis24> !image | lawre
<lawre> Dove ti allego la foto?
<ubot-it> lawre: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> lawre, sudo apt install vlc
<Carlin0> e ti passa la paura
<akis24> Carlin0: alla prossima installazione che fa' torna qui ..
<lawre> Ci impiega una vita
<Carlin0> magari impara a usare il terminale :o)
<lawre> http://imgur.com/a/WWF7n
<ExPBoy> si ma quello che non capisco è: che ci azzecca ubuntu one con il software center?
<lawre> Lo so usare, non è quello il punto. E' che ho un software centre ad interfaccia grafica, perchè non sfruttarlo per tutte le installazioni che farò?
<lawre> Non so come si chiami il software centre di xubuntu
<ExPBoy> lawre, il software center non ha bisogno di account ubuntu one
<akis24> lawre: se hai letto bene quello è per i pacchetti snap
<lawre> Infatti Xubuntu non ha il classico software centre di Ubuntu, ma una sorta di software centre che io chiamo per semplicità software centre
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<lawre> ti faccio uno screeshot così capisci meglio...
<lawre> http://imgur.com/a/XCHdK
<akis24> lawre: fose non hai chiaro il concetto tra pacchetti snap e i pacchetti .deb del software center che si usa normalmente
<lawre> Questo è quello che io chiamo software centre, perchè Xubuntu lo definisce semplicemente software
<lawre> In che senso? Io ho semplicemente cercato vlc e c'è nel database, ma mi chiede la registrazione al sito
<akis24> lawre: forse hai scelto una versione non presente nei repo ufficiali e quindi hai selezionato il pacchetto snap
<akis24> lawre: che versione di vlc segnala ?
<lawre> Un attimo, controllo
<LGG3> Ciao a Tutti, vorrei istallare Ubuntu su un LGG3. E' possibile?
<glpiana> LGG3, che device è?
<lawre> Non me lo segnala, mi dice semplicemente the ultimate media player, 115,4 MB e mi fa la descrizione
<akis24> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1474 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<LGG3> Lo smartphone della LG
<ExPBoy> LGG3, non credo sia possibile
<glpiana> LGG3, il supporto agli smartphone non è granchè. se hai pazienza un secondo ti cerco il link che può darti informazioni al riguardo
<akis24> lawre: ti costa tanto usare il terminale o synaptic ?
<ExPBoy> usa android e sii feliciiiiie
<LGG3> Mi sa che sarei più felice con Ubuntu :D
<lawre> Non me lo segnala, mi dice semplicemente the ultimate media player, 115,4 MB e mi fa la descrizione
<lawre> Mi piace la semplicità e l'interfaccia grafica, per questo cerco di risolvere questo problema
<lawre> Avevo installato Ubuntu, ma lo trovo pesante
<akis24> lawre: sudo apt install synaptic e poi installi qualsiasi cosa presente nei repo ufficiali tramite synaptic stesso dotato di interfaccia grafica
<lawre> Xubuntu per me è perfetto
<akis24> lawre: anche per noi
<LGG3> Scusate mi devo assentare. Vi rispondo fra un po'...
<lawre> Vabè, grazie mille, akis24!
<akis24> di nulla lawre
<glpiana> LGG3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lawre> Resta in memoria da qualche parte questa conversazione? Si può recuperarla eventualmente in futuro?
<akis24> !logs | lawre
<ubot-it> lawre: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lawre> Ok, buona giornata!
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> cosa mi consigliate per costruire un iso live da un sistema esistente?
<akis24> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest21129> Buongiorno, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> eeeh ...
<krabador> !chiedi | Guest21129
<ubot-it> Guest21129: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> :)
<Guest21129> Scusate allora. Ricomincio. Buongiorno, di punto in bianco il mio pc non si collega più a internet. Non visualizzo nessuna rete wifi
<akis24> Guest21129: se ci dici che versione di ubuntu .. in seguito a cosa non si connette piu' dacci qualche dettaglio ecco
<Guest21129> Ho cercato una soluzione sul forum dove chiedeva di usare sudo lshw -c network e iwconfig
<akis24> Guest21129:  e se lo fai vedere anche a noi quello che risponde ..
<akis24> !paste | Guest21129
<ubot-it> Guest21129: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest21129> 16.04 lts
<Guest21129> E come faccio a incolare e andare su questo link se non ho la connessione? Sto usando un cellulare adesso
<akis24> Guest21129: prova a collegarlo con cavo di rete  scatta na foto o altro come meglio credi
<Jal> Riuscite a vedere la foto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> !image | Jal
<ubot-it> Jal: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jal> Riprovo
<LGG3> Eccomi. Grazie per le info. Do un'occhiata ai link che mi avete segnalato.
<Jal> Devo ricominciare. Si è spento il pc. Allora ricomincio. Ho la versione 16.04 lts. Da stamattina non so per quale motivo, sembra che il mio pc non rilevipiù le reti wifi
<Jal> Ho provato a riavviare il pc, a riavviare il modem, a disabilitare la funzionalità di rete. Ma niente
<cristian_c> Jal: se possibile, una foto del problema
<Jal> Ho letto sul forum di provare con iwconfig e mi dice: no wireless extension
<cristian_c> come ti aveva richiesto akis24
<Jal> Si è disconnesso in quel momento, non ho letto cosa mi ha chiesto akis24
<Jal> Potete rifarmi la domanda?
<cristian_c> ah, sì, scusa
<cristian_c> non ti ha chiesto la foto, quella volevi postarla tu
<cristian_c> Guest21129> 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> <Guest21129> E come faccio a incolare e andare su questo link se non ho la connessione? Sto usando un cellulare adesso
<cristian_c> <akis24> Guest21129: prova a collegarlo con cavo di rete  scatta na foto o altro come meglio credi
<cristian_c> Jal: ancora errore, te l'aveva richiesta (la fretta)
<Jal> Si ma ho perso il comando che avevo dato sul terminale. Non riesco più a trovarlo
<cristian_c> akis24> Guest21129: se ci dici che versione di ubuntu .. in seguito a cosa non si connette piu' dacci qualche dettaglio ecco
<cristian_c> <Guest21129> Ho cercato una soluzione sul forum dove chiedeva di usare sudo lshw -c network e iwconfig
<cristian_c> <akis24> Guest21129:  e se lo fai vedere anche a noi quello che risponde ..
<Jal> Ok grazie. Riprovo con sudo ishw -c network allora e posto la foto
<Jal> http://prnt.sc/cvr1g3
<krabador> Jal: riavvia il sistema con un kernel precedente
<Jal> Emmm... e come si fa? :D sono poco pratica
<Jal> E poi cos'è successo così di punto in bianco? Fino a ieri andava bene...
<krabador> selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto , in GRUB, il menu che hai in avvii
<krabador> e successivamente un kernel immediatamente precedente all'ultimo
<Guest43984> Già nella schermata iniziale degli utenti mi dice che ha trovato linee wifi. Credo che il problema sia risolto. Grazie a tutti.
<fedehomer> Salve a tutti. Vado subito al dunque. Qualcuno ha idea di cosa voglia dire questo messaggio (dal terminal) e/o come possa risolverlo?
<fedehomer> https://thepb.in/p/k5hYDPRyLVWhE
<glpiana> è l'output di cosa?
<Carlin0> fedehomer, ma sopratutto è ubuntu ?
<glpiana> io direi di no
<Carlin0> appunto
<fedehomer> si è ubuntu :) è l'output di un software chiamato HOMER. il linguaggio è PERL.
<glpiana> !info homer
<ubot-it> Package homer does not exist in xenial
<glpiana> fedehomer, preso da dove?
<fedehomer> in pratica...questo programma ( o almeno questa parte) serve ...overlap...scusate...dei files
<fedehomer> preso da dove cosa? HOMER?
<glpiana> sì
<fedehomer> dal sito http://homer.salk.edu/homer/
<glpiana> fedehomer, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat , qui non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repo ufficiali
<fedehomer> ok grazie mille! sono nuovo qui :)
<Cesco> ciao a tutti
<Cesco> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Cesco> chi sarebbe disponibile a darmi una mano ?
<akis24> !aiuto | Cesco
<ubot-it> Cesco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cesco> ok grazie
<Cesco> Allora questo è il mio problema....ho un netbook e vorrei installarci 3 sistemi operativi (Xp, seven e Lubuntu). Vi spiego come ho fatto. Come prima cosa ho avviato un cd live di ubuntu ed ho usato Gparted per creare le varie partizioni che mi servivano. Ho un HD da 150GB e l'ho suddiviso in: 1-10 GB per Xp in ntfs, 2- 25 Gb per Win 7 in ntfs, 3-10
<Cesco>  GB per lubuntu in exp4, 4-ho creato una partizione estesa con il restante spazio (2 GB per la swap e il restante per i dati in ntfs). Fatto questo ho iniziato ad installare prima Xp e poi seven senza alcun problema. Infine ho installato lubuntu. Ora è questo il problema quando accendo il pc mi appare la schermata del windows boot manager in cui mi
<Cesco>  fa scegliere se voglio avviare xp o win7 però non mi appare lubuntu. Dove ho sbagliato? o cosa posso fare ?
<Cesco> seven è la versione starter
<Cesco> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> Cesco: se magari ci dai il tempo di leggere e capire.. non avere fretta
<Cesco> si scusa, pensavo fosse un comando che facesse uscire un'altra finestra o cose simili
<akis24> Cesco:  e quando hai installato lubuntu grub su quale parizione l'hai destinato ?
<akis24> partizione*
<Cesco> premetto che sono un neofita con l'ambiente linux, ed ho letto che con lubuntu potevo velocizzare un netbook
<Cesco> ritornando alla tua domanda non credo di aver installato nessun grub
<Cesco> non so ne cosa sia, ne ha cosa serva
<Cesco> xD
<akis24> Cesco:  la schermata di avvio è quella di windows 7 immagino giusto ?
<Cesco> quando accendo il pc si ferma in una schermata nera in cui mi fa scegliere se voglio avviare xp o seven
<akis24> Cesco: avvia la versione live di lubuntu  e poi apri gparted che vediamo come hai installato i sistemi  oppure puoi provare a usare boot repair per sistemare l'avvio di grub
<akis24> !bootrepair | Cesco
<ubot-it> Cesco: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<akis24> !grub | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Cesco> purtroppo ora non ho con me il netbook in questione
<Cesco> se mi dici a grandi linee cosa dovrei fare più tardi proverò
<akis24> Cesco: quando lo avrai ritorna che proviamo a sistemare se dai un occhiata ai link ti rendi conto di cosa sia grub e il resto
<Cesco> ora leggo tutto almeno mi faccio un'idea
<Cesco> vi trovo qua questa sera ?
<akis24> Cesco: scarica bootrepair masterizza un disco e avvialo di solito risolve quasi tutto in automatico ti basta seguire le istruzioni a video che appaiono
<akis24> Cesco: qualcuno di solito c'è sempre
<Cesco> ok perfetto!! ora mi scarico il boot repair e stasera provo
<Cesco> grazie mille!!
<akis24> bene ciao Cesco  di nulla
<Cesco> ciao! a presto !
<vincenzo> non riesco a far funzionare la mia stampante panasonic kx-mb 2000 su ubuntu mi aiutate per favore grazie
<krabador> !dettagli | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vincenzo> ubuntu ultima versione
<vincenzo> stampante panasonic kx-mb 2000
<d4nnij3999> sera raga
<krabador> !rilascio | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: 16.10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes - 16.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes - 14.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes - 12.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<krabador> vincenzo, quale di esse ?
<d4nnij3999> krabador appena puoi pvt me per il sbannamento
<d4nnij3999> grazie
<vincenzo> non sono tanto pratico parla più elementare che possa capire grazie
<krabador> d4nnij3999, cioè, appena possono sono obbligato a sbannarti?
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> vincenzo, ti ho chiesto quale versione è la tua ubuntu di quella elencata
<d4nnij3999> è un po' che sono bannato dai ho capito
<krabador> *quelle elencate
<d4nnij3999> tranqui sbannami adesso per favore
<d4nnij3999> sai che studio ogni riga di prgramma che scrivete
<krabador> d4nnij3999, non dipende da te, se non inquadri questo, leggi le linee guida, e muoviti di conseguenza
<vincenzo> ubuntu 16.10 amd64
<d4nnij3999> rimane il bann da un operatore
<d4nnij3999> master
<d4nnij3999> ouffi lo ho già fatto
<d4nnij3999> mi devi sbannare tu
<d4nnij3999> tranqui ho capito
<krabador> d4nnij3999, stai dimostrando il contrario, segui le linee guida per favore, e non inquinare il log
<krabador> vincenzo, com'è collegata la stampante
<d4nnij3999> ok
<vincenzo> usb
<vincenzo> ci sono driver apposta per ubuntu
<krabador> vincenzo, li hai scaricati ?
<vincenzo> o provato ma non sono sicuro che siano quelli giusti hai qualche link che mi da certezza
<krabador> vincenzo, incolla qui i nomi dei files in tuo possesso
<vincenzo> mccgdi-2.0.8-i686.tar.gz
<vincenzo> panamfs-scan-1.2.2-i686.tar.gz
<krabador> sono quelli disponibili qui http://panasonicdriver.net/panasonic-kx-mb2000-drivers/   , ma ne dovrebbe esistere una versione a 64 bit
<vincenzo> gia scaricati come istallarli correttamente
<krabador> vincenzo, ti sto dicendo che sono quelli di questo sito, e sono a 32 bit
<krabador> c'è una versione a 64bit, che fa piu' al caso tuo
<krabador> vincenzo, apri il terminale
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep util-linux | pastebinti
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep util-linux | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, non il penultimo, incolla poi qui il link risultante
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344729/
<vincenzo> e adesso?
<krabador> se domandi, la procedura dura di piu' :D
<krabador> vincenzo, scarica https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1484369/+attachment/4450725/+files/mccgdi-2.0.8-x86_64.tar.gz   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1484369/+attachment/4450726/+files/panamfs-scan-1.2.2-x86_64.tar.gz
<vincenzo> ok fatto
<krabador> poi puoi seguire questo https://panasonic.cn/support/download/manual/files/201506/Ubuntu_ENG_008.pdf
<domi> buonasera stavo inizinado la procedura per installare una stampante epson su ubuntu 14.04. tra i pacchetti da scaricaricare non trovo libgtk1.2 e libgtk1.2 common qualcuno mi può dare un consiglio
<vincenzo> ho estratto il file ,aperto la cartella tasto destro nel vuoto, apri terminale e poi o lanciato l'istallazione ~/Scaricati/panamfs-scan-1.2.2-x86_64$ Sudo./install-driver ma non funziona mi dice:bash: Sudo./install-driver: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> se l'hai scritto cosi' ha sbagliato
<krabador> devi stare attento a quello che fai .
<krabador> concentrati.
<vincenzo> dammi una mano con la procedura
<krabador> domi, quale stampante ? Ubuntu o derivata ?
<krabador> vincenzo, il terminale non è una finestra che accetta tutto a caso
<domi> scusa vincenzo sono nuovo del mondo linux la stampante è una epson xp235
<krabador> vincenzo, estrai le cartelle da qualche parte, e nel terminale ti di rechi con il comando  cd , seguito dal percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> vincenzo, scritto correttamente
<domi> krabador ... scusa
<krabador> domi, attento con i nomi
<krabador> domi, http://download.ebz.epson.net/man/linux/ qui trovi come fare
<domi> ora ci provo e ti faccio sapere. grazie
<vincenzo> fatto
<krabador> vincenzo, ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il lik
<krabador> *link
<krabador> vincenzo, hai estratto i files in 2 cartelle separate ?
<Gegi030> cristian_c ci sei?
<Gegi030> krabador amore mio! :-D
<krabador> Gegi030, è a destra l'elenco degli utenti
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344826/
<krabador> Gegi030, questo canale ha il log, non inquinarlo per favore
<krabador> Gegi030, leggi le linee guida in calce al canale, in alto
<vincenzo> la cartella è unica
<Gegi030> Devo fare il reset del sistema e reinstallare Ubuntu. Mi hanno consigliato di fare così perché ho fatto uso di software di terze parti in modo selvaggio. Chiedo perdono. Ora, ho preparato il cd per reinstallare Ubuntu, ne ho fatto uno e poi un altro, ma nessuno dei due funziona e il computer mi segnala che c'è un problema per cui è impossibile rein
<Gegi030> stallare Ubuntu... Devo aver fatto dei casini pazzeschi... Ho qualche altra possibilità per resettare tutto e reinstallare il sistema operativo?
<krabador> Gegi030, rispondi solo a te stesso di quello che fai al sistema
<krabador> Gegi030, nel log è stato evidente che le sorgenti di terze parti nel tuo sistema, erano diverse decine
<krabador> !ripristino | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> !installazione | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> la prima non cancella i dati contenuti in /home/utente
<Gegi030> Ok
<krabador> la seconda è la reinstallazione, che ti conviene fare dopo un backup, che a precauzione ti conviene fare anche nel primo caso
<Gegi030> Sì io voglio resettare tutto. Ho già messo i file che mi servono su Dropbox
<Gegi030> Voglio resettare tutto e ripartire da zero
<krabador> vincenzo,sbagliato
<domi> krabador grazie del consiglio. devo comunque studiare un po. alla prossima buonaserata.
<krabador> domi, se hai problemi chiedi
<domi> ok
<krabador> vincenzo, cancella questa cartella di estrazione
<krabador> vincenzo, ed estrai i files compressi ognuno in una sua cartella
<krabador> come di fatto sono stati strutturati all'interno. Con il trascinamento dal gestore files compressi non puoi fare altrimenti
<krabador> Gegi030, come hai fatto i cd di cui parli ?
<Gegi030> Ho masterizzato il file iso su un cd... con Brasero.
<krabador> Gegi030, se hai messo il file dentro , in modalità cd rom, non funzionerà mai
<krabador> !iso | Gegi030
<ubot-it> Gegi030: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> leggi questo, ed accomodati
<vincenzo> ok adesso le cartelle sono separate file compressi in scaricati e file estratti in scrivania cosa faccio adesso
<krabador> vincenzo, ls -la ~/Scrivania | pastebinit
<krabador> vincenzo, con tutto il rispetto, una volta che hai la struttura della cartella in base a come dice il manuale, puoi seguire il manuale
<krabador> basta solo che nel terminale tu sia nella cartella in cui sono contenuti i files dei comandi indicati
<Gegi030> krabador e se metto il file iso su hard disck esterno?
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344872/
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344872/
<krabador> vincenzo, in scrivania hai estratto solo la cartella dentro il files compresso dello scanner
<krabador> vincenzo, sai decomprimere il contenuto di un file compresso, tramite il normale trascinamento?
<krabador> Gegi030, devo chiederti 1) se la domanda allude a fare di "un disco esterno" il supporto di installazione; 2) copiare il file iso nel disco esterno ; 3) se intendi installare ubuntu in un disco esterno
<Gegi030> Direi la 1
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344903/
<Gegi030> Copiare il file immagine scaricato dal sito Ubuntu su un DVD, non fa del mio DVD un disco di ripristino: ho capito bene?
<krabador> vincenzo, segui per favore
<krabador> vincenzo, rispondi alle domande
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> Gegi030, ti sono arrivati i messaggi di prima, in cui è stato messo in evidenza ilmotivo per cui il tuo dvd non funzionerà mai ?
<vincenzo> non o capito come e cosa estrarre
<krabador> vincenzo, mai estratto un file compresso su windows ?
<vincenzo> si fatto
<krabador> vincenzo, è esattamente la stessa cosa
<krabador> vincenzo, hai scaricato 2 files compressi, da internet (almeno spero) , tramite i link che ti ho indicato prima, giusto?
<vincenzo> si
<krabador> vincenzo, se clicchi su ognuno, aprirai il gestore files compressi, che evidenzierà il contenuto, che è una cartella
<krabador> apri il gestore files, vai su una cartella a tua scelta
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> clicchi sulla cartella dentro il gestore files compressi, la trascini nella cartella
<krabador> fine del discorso
<krabador> lo fai , 2 volte , per i 2 files compressi che hai scaricato, in modo da avere , nella cartella che avevi selezionato per l'estrazine , le 2 cartelle con i rispettivi contenuti dei 2 files compressi
<vincenzo> grazie mille ma non riesco riproviamo domani buona serata
<krabador> vincenzo, consulta documentazione sulla patente europea del computer
<krabador> !terminale | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !comandi | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<vincenzo> grazie a domani
<krabador> vincenzo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/FormatiDiCompressione
<laserbuntu> ragazzi avrei bisogno di una info, ho installato vncserver in una macchina in cantina, ora (dopo mesi) non ricordo più la psw di accesso remoto, come la recupero?
<krabador> !chat | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laserbuntu> beh è itinerente ad ubuntu, nella macchina c'é su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> laserbuntu, tua opinione, è di vnc che stai parlando.
<laserbuntu> krabador:
<laserbuntu> si
<laserbuntu> scusa
<krabador> laserbuntu, non di un problema del sistema ubuntu in se.
<laserbuntu> oddio è di una app di default su ubuntu. Sto sbagliando?
<Gegi030> krabador
<Gegi030> Ho resettato tutto! :-D
<krabador> molto bene.
<Gegi030> Per Dropbox mi dice che devo installare Nautilus... (ecco... vedi? Mo devo cominciare a scaricare a random... :-D )
<krabador> Gegi030, risparmia parentesi inopportune
<krabador> Gegi030, in sicurezza , consulta dropbox dal sito
<krabador> Gegi030, e se vuoi evitare piu' problemi possibili, consulta documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> Gegi030, non andartene in giro a leggere a caso, e mandare comandi letti da pagine a caso
<krabador> Gegi030, quale versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Gegi030> E' esattamente quello che ho fatto purtroppo... Non lo farò più!
<Gegi030> Quella che ho scaricato dal sito... La 16.04?
<krabador> Gegi030, il problema è solo tuo, in questi canali ufficiali non si presta supporto ufficialmente a sistemi con ppa
<krabador> Gegi030, lo sto chiedendo io a te
<krabador> in questa pagina http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ , al momento c'è in evidenza 16.10, che è l'ultimo rilascio ufficiale, del 13 Ottobre
<Gegi030> krabador volevo dirti anche che la stampante funziona bene ora! Grazie di tutto e speriamo di sparire per un po' da qui... lo dico per voi eh... :-D
<llo0773> ciao a tutti chi mi puo aiutare ad installare ubuntu via rete?
<llo0773> buonasera a tutti chi mi può aiutare?
<ElAleph84> Salve a tutti, ho un problema: non riesco più a stampare con la mia stampante, il cui stato risulta essere "Interrotta - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket does not exist!"
<ElAleph84> Temo che la cosa sia in qualche modo collegata a qualche aggiornamento non installatosi adeguatamente, come mi era successo in passato, ma non so come fare (anche la volta precedente ero stato aiutato nella chat)
<ElAleph84> Qualcuno sa come potrei risolvere? Grazie in anticipo
<llo0773> salve chi mi puo aiutare ad installare ubuntu via rete eth
<kvarne> sera giovani
<kvarne> ho appena installato mint 18..
<kvarne> va che è una bomba
<kvarne> tranne il terminale .. le scritte si accavallano.
<kvarne> come lo risolvo?
<cesco> ciao
<cesco> c'è qualcuno ?
<krabador> dipende
<krabador> !qualcuno | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cesco> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cesco> ho un problema ad avviare lubuntu in multiboot insieme a xp e win7
<cesco> win 7 starter
<krabador> collezionali tutti
<krabador> !dettagli | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cesco> ahah
<cesco> insomma quando avvio il pc, mi fa solo scegliere fra xp e seven
<cesco> non mi appare lubuntu
<krabador> !dettagli | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cesco> il pc in questione è un netbook
<cesco> la versione di lubuntu è l'ultima
<krabador> "l'ultima" non significa nulla
<cesco> ok scusa
<krabador> indica con precisione
<krabador> o torna quando puoi / hai voglia di farlo
<cesco> lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386
<cesco> la cpu è un intel atom
<cesco> 1 GB di ram
<cesco> il netbook è un samsung NP-NC10
<cesco> HD 150 GB
<cesco> non penso abbia UEFI
<krabador> hai il supporto di installazione con cui hai eseguito l'installazione?
<cesco> lubuntu l'ho messo in un dvd (intendevi questo ?)
<krabador> allora, carica il supporto di installazione in sessione di prova, connettiti ad internet e torna qui da li
<cesco> ok
<krabador> !md5 | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<krabador> prima controlla md5 della iso che hai scaricato, deve combaciare con quello segnalato nel link a destra
<cesco> impiega un po a caricarlo
<krabador> cesco, hai controllato md5 ?
<cesco> sto ancora avviando lubutu live
<krabador> cesco, controlla prima md5
<krabador> ce la fai ad inquadrare questo concetto?
<krabador> lo fai dal sistema che contiene la iso che hai scaricato, con la quale hai successivamente fatto il supporto di installazione
<cesco> sinceramente non l'ho inquadrato tanto bene
<krabador> e allora leggi con calma il link a destra
<krabador> *sinistra
<krabador> !md5 | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<krabador> potevi dirlo 10 minuti fa...
<cesco2> rieccomi dal computer interessato
<cesco2> mi rimanderesti per favore il link
<krabador> hai controllato l'md5 della iso che stai usando adesso?
<cesco2> mi rimandi il link dell'md5 per favore
<krabador> cesco2, cosa non è chiaro di "<krabador> prima controlla md5 della iso che hai scaricato" e "<krabador> cesco, controlla prima md5 " ?
<krabador> cesco2, chiedilo a cesco
<krabador> !md5 | cesco2 se la iso è da qualche parte nell'hd del pc che stai usando
<ubot-it> cesco2 se la iso è da qualche parte nell'hd del pc che stai usando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cesco2> scusami ma queste cose non le ho mai fatte
<cesco2> quindi sono un pò imbranato
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<cesco2> penso di essere arrivato nella pagina dove scaricare md5sum
<cesco2> ne leggo 4
<krabador> prova a mettere gli occhiali
<krabador> :D
<cesco2> MD5SUM, MD5SUM-metalink, MD5SUM-metalink.gpg, MD5SUM.gpg
<cesco2> quale di questi 4 ?
<krabador> ti devo chiedere un favore
<cesco2> dimmi
<krabador> di evitare di far perdere tempo a chi ti scrive
<krabador> non leggendo cio' che ti viene scritto
<cesco2> per te è facile
<krabador> con il link a sinistra vedi come controllare, con il link a destra vedi tutti gli md5 di tutte le iso di ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> cesco2, se leggi , e te l'hanno spero insegnato, anche per te lo è.
<cesco2> allora se ho capito bene devo leggere la parte "VERIFICA SU CD"
<cesco2> giusto ?
<krabador> no
<cesco2> da terminale ?
<krabador> si, e devi indicare dove sta il file iso
<cesco2> però prima devo scaricare il file MD5sum
<krabador> puoi , se leggessi
<krabador> anche non farlo
<krabador> confrontando il risultato del comando, con quello indicato nell'altro link
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Da_terminale_senza_file_MD5SUM
<cesco2> qua suppone che abbia la iso nella home
<cesco2> io invece la ho nel dvd
<krabador> cesco2, non ce l'hai nel dvd,fidati
<krabador> se il dvd lo stai usand o
<cesco2> va bene
<krabador> dove sta 'sta benedetta iso?
<cesco2> allora lancio quel comando
<cesco2> non lo so
<krabador> cesco2, se lo lanci senza indicare la iso , non ha senso e stai continuando a perdere tempo
<krabador> cesco2, e allora si puo' sapere che cosa stai facendo?
<krabador> cesco2, "<krabador> lo fai dal sistema che contiene la iso che hai scaricato, con la quale hai successivamente fatto il supporto di installazione"
<krabador> all'1:11
<cesco2> se lo metto in una penna usb e la attacco a sto pc va bene ?
<krabador> <krabador> allora, carica il supporto di installazione in sessione di prova, connettiti ad internet e torna qui da li
<krabador> <cesco> ok
<krabador> <krabador> !md5 | cesco
<krabador> <ubot-it> cesco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<krabador> <krabador> prima controlla md5 della iso che hai scaricato, deve combaciare con quello segnalato nel link a destra
<krabador> se l'avessi fatto quando indicato , risparmiavamo una mezz'ora
<cesco2> meglio tardi che mai xD
<krabador> cesco2, per te che hai la notte da perder
<krabador> non per me.
<krabador> allora, per un minimo di decenza di questa conversazione
<krabador> parli di pendrive
<krabador> ma , dove sta la iso che hai scaricato dalla quale hai fatto il dvd che stai usando adesso?
<cesco2> la iso sta in un'altro pc
<cesco2> ora la sto copiando in una pendrive
<krabador> magari quello da cui sta connesso cesco
<cesco2> bravo xD
<krabador> quindi , cosa ti sta impedendo di controllare md5 da li dentro
<krabador> come segnalatoti una decina di volte?
<cesco2> nell'altro pc ho windows
<cesco2> va bene uguale ?
<krabador> cesco2, ma ti hanno mai insegnato a leggere?
<cesco2> non a quest'ora
<krabador> cesco2, torna quando è ora alloar
<cesco2> ok forse ci sono
<cesco2> lo sto facendo da windows
<cesco2> con winmd5sum
<krabador> eh, è passata un'ora, buonanotte.
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-19
<vincenzo> buongiorno mi date una mano ad installare i driver della stampante panasonic kx-mb2000 su ubuntu 16.10   64 bit
<glpiana> vincenzo, è connessa in usb?
<vincenzo> si è connessa in usb
<glpiana> vincenzo, nel terminale scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> vincenzo, identifica la riga relativa alla stampante e copiala qui
<vincenzo> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04da:0f07 Panasonic (Matsushita)
<glpiana> vincenzo, dimmi, intanto, se con versioni precedenti di ubuntu funzionava, sempre che tu l'abbia usata in precedenza con ubuntu
<vincenzo> si funzionava
<glpiana> vincenzo, con che versione?
<vincenzo> 8.10
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> recente :)
<vincenzo> però non ricordo se o installato qualcosa
<glpiana> ho
<glpiana> o meglio ancora, avessi
<glpiana> vincenzo, prova a leggere qui https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598250&page=2
<peekpokepuke> ciao a tutti
<peekpokepuke> ho bisogno di una mano per rimuovere due pacchetti dopo aver aggiornato a 16.10
<peekpokepuke> ovviamente le ho provate tutte le soluzioni standard
<peekpokepuke> ora ci vuole la forza bruta
<peekpokepuke> i pacchetti sono libcuda1-340 nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<peekpokepuke> non ho torvato suluzioni valide su askubuntu e sul bugtrack dei pacchetti
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, e perchè devi rimuoverli ?
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, e sopratutto : che errori da quando cerchi di rimuoverli normalmente ?
<peekpokepuke> Carlin0: perche quando tenti di fare un aggiornamento bloccano l'avanzamento dando un errore
<peekpokepuke> si vogliono aggiornare e non ci riescono
<ExPBoy> quindi sono ppa
<peekpokepuke> no
<Carlin0> ci fai vedere sto errore ?
<peekpokepuke> ok
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peekpokepuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347533/
<peekpokepuke> io do questo comando
<ExPBoy> non vedo errori
<Carlin0> manco io dai invio
<peekpokepuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347538/
<peekpokepuke> ecco
<peekpokepuke> ha scaricato i due aggiornamenti che avrebbero dovuto concludere l'avanzamento di versione da 16.04 a 16.10
<peekpokepuke> ma non riesce ad installarli
<Carlin0> fai vedere l'output completo
<peekpokepuke> quello è completo
<Carlin0> io direi che manca qualcosa alla fine
<peekpokepuke> no
<peekpokepuke> poi ho il mio prompt
<peekpokepuke> ho fatto un copia incolla
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, dpkg -l | grep libcuda1
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<peekpokepuke> ii  libcuda1-340      340.96-0ubuntu3.16.04.1                     amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library
<Carlin0> metti in paste l'altro
<peekpokepuke> è la versione della 16.04
<peekpokepuke> l'altro cosa?
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<peekpokepuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347549/
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, sudo dpkg -P --force-all nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<peekpokepuke> già fatto ma riprovo
<peekpokepuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347561/
<peekpokepuke> è come il primo output che ho postato
<peekpokepuke> sono bloccato li
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, boh hai provato da recovery apt purge nvidia*
<Carlin0> ??
<peekpokepuke> no
<Carlin0> vai da recovery shell di root
<peekpokepuke> come ci entro?
<Carlin0> e dai apt purge nvidia*
<Carlin0> dal menù di grub opzioni avanzate
<peekpokepuke> ok riavvio
<peekpokepuke> da errore
<peekpokepuke> provato anche lib cuda
<peekpokepuke> niente
<peekpokepuke> sono due pacchetti che anche se installati non servono a nulla visto che uso idriver video open e non quelli proprietari
<peekpokepuke> non c'è modo per lasciarli installati ma evitare che tentino di aggiornarsi
<ExPBoy> peekpokepuke, ma sei collegato qui con il pc in questione?
<peekpokepuke> magari editando /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<peekpokepuke> no prima ero in ssh poi ho riaviato e avendo perso la rete in recoveri mi spostavo
<peekpokepuke> scrivo da un altro terminale
<peekpokepuke> posso uscire da recovery?
<johnny91> Buongiorno a tutti.
<johnny91> Da diversi giorni sto cercando insistentemente di far funzionare il bluetooth del mio Asus su Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS senza successo. Il bluetooth lo attivo ma nella ricerca dispositivi non trova mai nulla da poter associare. Se qualcuno di voi per cortesia ha la possibilità di farmi uscire da questo tunnel buio gliene sarei grato. :-D. Grazie anticipat
<johnny91> amente
<peekpokepuke> ok ho editato /var/lib/dpkg/status eliminando i due pacchetti incriminati libcuda1-340 nvidia-opencl-icd-340
<peekpokepuke> ovvaimente ora mi permette di fare gli aggioranmenti
<peekpokepuke> la soluzione fa schifo ma a mali estremi
<peekpokepuke> i due pacchetti rimarranno li in eterno
<peekpokepuke> non dovrebbero servire a nulla
<walterbert> Buongiorno a tutti ieri pomeriggio ho avuto un problema nell'avanzamento da 16.04 lts a 16.10 improvvisamente appena terminato lo scaricamento di tutti i files x avanzamento è spuntata una finestra con scritto "è successo un errore imprevisto" ho premuto ok ed è andato via tutto. Qualcuno con dei comandi da terminale mi può aiutare passo passo? gra
<walterbert> zie
<gigirock> walterbert, ma adesso a che punto 6 ? puoi loggarti al sistema ?
<gigirock> hai ancora un de ?
<walterbert> adesso sono al punto che tutti i pacchetti devono essere installati, poi pulizia, poi riavvio...loggarmi al sistema? parla con parole piu' semplici non sono uno smanettone sono un neofita,ma se mi si insegna apprendo. grazie
<gigirock> walterbert, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<walterbert> 16.04
<walterbert> lts
<gigirock> si ma versione unity lubuntu kde ...... quale ?
<walterbert> unity
<gigirock> ok , al momento accendi il pc ( o portatile ?) e cosa succede ?
<walterbert> nulla si avvia normalmente il 16.04 ogni tanto mi appare un messaggio di errore di ubuntu 16.10, se invece provo a chiamare aggiornamento software mi dice di fare aggiornamento parziale se premo aggiornamento parziale mi esce questa stringa....aspetta che te la copio ed incollo...
<gigirock> !info pastebinit | walterbert
<ubot-it> walterbert: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<gigirock> !pastebinit | walterbert
<ubot-it> walterbert: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<walterbert> cosa devo fare?
<walterbert> utilizzare il comando pastebinit?
<gigirock> se devi postare una stringa dal terminale che viene generata da un tale programma scrivi programma | pastebinit
<gigirock> ti ritorna sul terminale un link che devi postare qui
<walterbert> non ho capito, io vorrei solo che i pacchetti vengano installati.
<gigirock> walterbert, mi dici che messeggio di errore hai ?
<walterbert> quindi da terminale che cosa digito?
<walterbert> okù
<gigirock> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade walterbert
<gigirock> !ciao | RENATAUBUNTU
<ubot-it> RENATAUBUNTU: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<walterbert> non me lo fa copiare ed incollare il messaggio di errore
<walterbert> provo il tuo comando da terminale e ti riporto il messaggio che mi dice
<walterbert> https://thepb.in/p/9rfRJO8WjK9Ck
<gigirock> sudo apt-get -f install walterbert
<walterbert> ok
<gigirock> ci vediamo tra un oretta.............
<walterbert> si ora ha iniziato grazie tante rimango online
<walterbert> https://thepb.in/p/OYf5DO3nDXzcq
<flaco> buongiorno a tutti!!!
<flaco> c'è un anima buona che puo aiutarmi con un problemino?
<glpiana> flaco, esponilo. chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<glpiana> walterbert, sembrerebbe a posto
<glpiana> walterbert, hai comunque quasi 2000 pacchetti da aggiornare
<flaco> ho recuperato dei file con photorec che mi ha creato 600 e più sottocartelle... è possibile portare i file delle sottocartelle in un unica cartella superiore per facilitarne l'archiviazione?
<flaco> glpiana, lo so
<walterbert> si ma ora che faccio ?
<flaco> scusa glpiana
<flaco> intendo non manualmente
<glpiana> walterbert, prima avevi provato sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, giusto?
<glpiana> flaco, da riga di comando si potrebbe fare
<walterbert> esatto
<glpiana> flaco, ti faccio un esempio: siamo nella directory in cui vuoi avere tutti i file. la stessa directory contiene le sottodirectory "uno" e "due"
<glpiana> walterbert, dai prima: sudo apt-get update      e poi riprova dist-upgrade
<walterbert> ok
<glpiana> flaco, "uno" e "due" contengono i file che tu vuoi spostare nella directory in cui ti trovi
<glpiana> flaco, metti che in "uno" c'è il file "gino" e in "due" c'è il file "pino"
<flaco> ok
<glpiana> flaco, se scrivi: mv */* .      (che significa "sposta qui i tutti i file contenuti in tutte le sottodirectory") ti ritroverai le due sottodirectory "uno" e "due" vuote e i file "gino" e "pino"
<walterbert> si è partito ad aggiornare, grazie mille
<pazzovalerio> salve
<pazzovalerio> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10 se rimango il pc avviato dopo un po si blocca e nn risponde piu nn si muove nemmeno il mouse
<pazzovalerio> e capitato a qualcunaltro?
<glpiana> pazzovalerio, sicuramente sarà successo a qualcuno. capita che i pc freezino. e lo possono fare per svariati motivi, primo fra tutti l'alimentatore che perde colpi, oppre problemi con la ram, o con la scheda video... vai a sapere
<epizefiri> Ciao, qui si possono fare domande anche riguardo alle derivate?
<Jambo> Buongiorno..ho un problema con la tastiera del mio portatile..il tasto 4 del tastierino numerico resta premuti, e non è un problema fisico,perche ho tolto il tasto per vedere se era incastrato ma il problema continuava
<Jambo> Ho un lenovo thinkpad e555 con 4 gb di ram, processore amd a8
<epizefiri> Jambo, magari è un contatto interno
<Jambo> Ieri anche mi dava lo stesso problema, ma dopo un po è sparito questo comportamento, e tutta ieri l ho utilizzato normalmente..oggi si è ripresentato appena avceso il pc
<Carlin0> Jambo, mi pare che la cosa nulla abbia a che fare con ubuntu , forse devi rivolgerti a un centro assistenza
<Jambo> C è un modo per disattivare il tastierino numerico? Se premo il tasto numlock non risolvo perché il tasto 4 corrisponde alla freccia sinistra(che sfiga) quindi il pc mi risulta praticamente inutilizzabile
<llo0773> buongiorno a tutti chi mi può aiutare?
<llo0773> ho bisogno di installare ubuntu via rete prechè il notebook ha il cd rom che non va e il bios non riconosce usb
<llo0773> ho provato a seguire la guida su wiki di ubuntu ma forse sbaglio qualcosa
<gigirock> che guida ?
<Guest36560> salve, vorre installare una versione leggera di ubuntu su un vecchio pc. forse LUBUNTU è la più indicata per lavori da ufficio?
<Guest36560> per provarla è meglio installarla su dvd o su pendrive? grazie
<andrea71> giorno! ho un problema nel scaricare la versione live per usb. la pagina si continua a caricare e mi dice "in attesa di release-ubuntu.com che cosa sbaglio?
<peekpokepuke> domanda veloce: esiste un history di questa chat?
<Dix78> !log | peekpokepuke
<ubot-it> peekpokepuke: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<peekpokepuke> grazie
<cesco> ciao a tutti
<cesco> vi espongo il mio problema
<cesco> ho un netbook samsung NP-NC10 con processore intel Atom, 1 Gb di ram e 150 di hard disk
<cesco> per cercare di velocizzare ho installato come sistema operativo lubuntu, in quanto avevo letto che mi avrebbe fatto ringiovanire un pò il pc
<cesco> però mentre lo uso non mi sembra poi cosi veloce, soprattutto quando navigo in internet scorrendo fra le varie pagine
<cesco> potrebbe essere che mi manca qualche driver per accelerare la grafica ??
<cesco> in quanto mi ricordo che quando installavo windows installavo dei driver specifici per la grafica (anche se integrata)
<cesco> https://thepb.in/p/rkfwymLNl3KsK
<cesco> ho un netbook samsung NP-NC10 con processore intel Atom, 1 Gb di ram e 150 di hard disk. Per cercare di velocizzare ho installato come sistema operativo lubuntu, in quanto avevo letto che mi avrebbe fatto ringiovanire un pò il pc. Però mentre lo uso non mi sembra poi cosi veloce, soprattutto quando navigo in internet scorrendo fra le varie pagine
<cesco> potrebbe essere che mi manca qualche driver per accelerare la grafica ??
<cesco> in quanto mi ricordo che quando installavo windows installavo dei driver specifici per la grafica (anche se integrata)
<antony91> buonasera a tutti avrei una domanda, ho installato skype su ubuntu16.04 ma non mi funziona correttamente. Dopo essere entrato su skype non mi compaiono gli amici online, come se skype non riuscisse a connettersi correttamente. la domanda è: c'è un'alternativa a skype? o esiste una soluzione al problema? skype mi è molto utile per i colloqui di lavo
<antony91> ro e x questo sono costretto ad utilizzare windows che tanto detesto
<gabriele> ciao volevo sapere  volevo sapere se ce difenza windos7 o ubuntu
<fabio_cc> gabriele, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PassareAUbuntu/DaWindows
<gabriele> ok grazie  se io scarico da intent  dopo che faccio dvd  devo mettere il codice o gia istallato
<krabador> !installazione | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kiko1> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Kiko1
<ubot-it> Kiko1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kiko1> Vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 ma non mi parte
<Kiko1> Cioè avvio da chiavetta, faccio try ubuntu e poi non succede più nulla
<krabador> !dettagli | Kiko1
<ubot-it> Kiko1: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Kiko1> Lavora a vuoto
<Kiko1> Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Kiko1> Intel core i7 6700 hq
<Kiko1> 16 gb
<Kiko1> Nvidia gtx 960m
<Kiko1> Notebook
<Kiko1> Msi ge62
<krabador> Kiko1, http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg , hai questa in avvio di pendrive?
<Kiko1> C'è uefi
<krabador> Kiko1, 16.04 o 16.04.1 ?
<Kiko1> 16.04.1
<Carlin0> Kiko1, con che programma hai fatto la pennetta ?
<Kiko1> Osb installer
<Kiko1> Usb installer
<krabador> Kiko1, rifalla con rufus
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<krabador> !usbwin | Kiko1
<ubot-it> Kiko1: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<llo0773> gigirock la guida di wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<krabador> Kiko1, pero', per favore, rispondi a <krabador> Kiko1, http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg , hai questa in avvio di pendrive?
<krabador> llo0773, la net installation è discretamente complessa , se non hai grandi esperienze nel settore
<Kiko1> In avvio di pendrive mi viene fuori subito la schermata di try ubuntu
<Kiko1> Ho scaricato ora rufus
<krabador> Kiko1, allora, in quella schermata, premi il tasto "e" , ti posizioni a fianco a "quiet splash" li cancelli, scrivi "nomodeset" (senza virgolette in quel punto) assicurandoti che prima e dopo ci sia uno spazio
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<krabador> se si blocca, documenta con un'immagine, lo schermo
<krabador> !image | Kiko1
<ubot-it> Kiko1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e posta qui quest'ultima,.
<Kiko1> Partitooooooooooooo
<Kiko1> Con nomodeset è partitoooooooooooo
<Kiko1> GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEE
<krabador> molto bene .
<Kiko1> Ora installo
<Kiko1> Grazie molte
<krabador> de nada
<krabador> Kiko1, vedi come va. Per quell'hardware, ubuntu 16.10 ha un kernel piu' indicato.
<vincenzo> ragazzi per favore aiutatemi o scaricato i driver della stampante kx-mb2000 panasonic ma non riesco ad installarli su ubuntu o bisogno di stampare e il lavoro non mi da tempo
<krabador> vincenzo, ma ti da il tempo almeno di imparare come decomprimerli?
<krabador> che ieri, dopo 2 ore, non c'è stato verso
<vincenzo> adesso vi dico io cosa o fatto
<krabador> vincenzo, hai 2 file compressi, onuno con dentro una cartella
<vincenzo> sono andato sul file scaricato tasto destro e estrai qui
<Kiko1> Sono tornata
<krabador> vincenzo, un attimo per favore
<Kiko1> Con altri problemi
<gigirock> !ciao | Kiko1
<ubot-it> Kiko1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vincenzo> si uno la cartella
<krabador> vincenzo, vai nella cartella Scaricati, ed estrai entrambi i files, in modo da avere entrambe le cartelle nellaa cartella Scaricati
<krabador> vincenzo, tutto qua.
<krabador> impegnati e fa sapere quando hai fatto
<Kiko1> Ho installato ubuntu
<krabador> Kiko1, entra nel bios
<Kiko1> Ho riavviato, ma da 5 minuti ho una schermata completamente viola
<vincenzo> adesso o nella stessa cartella scaricati due cartelle estratte
<krabador> Kiko1, e basta ?
<krabador> vincenzo, ma o ce le hai o non ce le hai, oppure "adesso ho" ?
<vincenzo> vada per la correzione e adesso
<Kiko1> Si, completamente viola. Nel grub ho selezionato ubuntu e poi è uscita una schermata completamente viola
<vincenzo> adesso ho
<krabador> Kiko1, allora, in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto di grub
<krabador> Kiko1, premi il tasto "e" , cancelli quiet splash, ed al loro posto ci scrivi acpi=off
<krabador> Kiko1, provi e fa sapere
<krabador> vincenzo, ls -la ~/Scaricati | pastebinit
<krabador> vincenzo, incolla qui il link
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349084/
<krabador> vincenzo, stappiamo una bottiglia?
<vincenzo> del miglior vino
<vincenzo> adesso come li installo
<krabador> vincenzo, leggendo la guida postatati ieri
<vincenzo> non riesco, provo e riprovo senza risultato
<Kiko1> Si è avviato
<krabador> Kiko1, allora adesso, apri il terminale
<Kiko1> Ma quella cosa lì la devo fare ora ogni volta che la accendo?
<krabador> Kiko1, apri il terminale
<krabador> Kiko1, connettiti qui da li
<krabador> e attento a cristian_c
<krabador> 23.226 eccetera
<vincenzo> non riesco questa è la risposta : https://thepb.in/p/Z6fP1j2wErpSG
<Kiko1> Sono tornata
<Kiko1> Ma non dal terminale
<krabador> Kiko1, e allora aprilo
<krabador> Kiko1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Kiko1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Kiko1, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<vincenzo> https://thepb.in/p/QWfBnRrVRx3c8
<Kiko1> Scrivo
<Kiko1> Ma non scrive
<Kiko1> Ho aperto libreoffice writer e riesco a scrivere
<krabador> Kiko1, nel terminale non scrivi?
<Kiko1> Sul terminale premo i tasti ma non scrivo
<krabador> Kiko1, incolla i comandi
<krabador> da qui al terminale
<vincenzo> ragazzi non mi abbandonate
<krabador> vincenzo, dpkg -l | grep sane | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349249/
<krabador> vincenzo, ls /usr/lib/sane | pastebinit
<vincenzo> https://thepb.in/p/jRflzO5jEkNuP
<Kiko1> ho problemi di connessione internet con il pc
<krabador> Kiko1, entri ed esci da prima dell'installazione ubuntu
<Kiko1> Potreste ripetermi cosa avevo scritto al posto di quiet splash?
<fabio_cc> [17:26:48] <krabador> Kiko1, premi il tasto "e" , cancelli quiet splash, ed al loro posto ci scrivi acpi=off
<Kiko1> Grazie
<Kiko1> Riprovo più tardi
<fabio_cc> Kiko1, prego
<vincenzo> ho provato anche questo ma niente https://thepb.in/p/L9fN03jVoGYiZ
<krabador> !apt | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<krabador> vincenzo, il terminale non segue approcci rituali
<krabador> !terminale | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !comandi | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> guide che ti sono state indicate anche ieri, leggendo le quali, nella media diminuiscono gli approcci a tentativi ed errori
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/sane e manda poi l'eseguibile delll'installer del driver, come indicato nella guida, e , nel terminale, nella sua cartella
<vincenzo> ok fatto mi dice installazione drive completata
<krabador> vincenzo, continua a seguire la guida
<krabador> vincenzo, ls -la /usr/lib/sane | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23349483/
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo cp /usr/lib/sane/* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<vincenzo> fatto ma il terminale non mi dice niente
<krabador> non deve dire niente
<vincenzo> allora ok
<krabador> vincenzo, riavvia il sistema e continua a seguire la guida, dal punto della fine dell'installazine del driver
<vincenzo> ok
<briccona> trovare impronta iso ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !md5 | briccona
<ubot-it> briccona: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<briccona> su mac non riesco
<karma32> ciao a tutti, scusate la totale ignoranza ma vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio mac e imparare ad usarlo. nel download del file torrent però si è bloccato poco prima che finisse...r
<karma32> riprovo?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti sono di nuovo qua ho installato i driver ho riavviato il pc sto cercando di seguire la guida ma la stampante kx-mb2000 su ubuntu non funziona aiutatemi se potete
<krabador> "sto cercando di seguire la guida" ---> cosa hai fatto e che risultati da.
<vincenzo> mi dice di aprire il il gestore delle stampanti poi selezionare la  stampante  e fare avanti ma se clicco sulla stampante rilevata non mi trova i driver, invece se vado sulla marca poi mi si apre la schermata con i modelli e il mio non c'è e questo è quanto
<llo0773> ho bisogno di fare la net installation chi mi aiuta?
<llo0773> grazie
<krabador> llo0773, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads qui trovi i downloads relativi
<krabador> per 16.10 non è ancora pronta la guida, ma per 16.04 puoi usare  https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html
<krabador> vincenzo, nella lista dei modelli , c'è con la stessa sigla, ma 1500?
<vincenzo> no
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get install libsane-hpaio
<vincenzo> fatto
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo cp /usr/lib/sane/* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane
<krabador> vincenzo, riavvia, riprova.
<vincenzo> ok subito
<vincenzo> la stampante viene rilevata ma non trova i driver la marca c'è ma il modello non escie
<vincenzo> c'è qualcuno in rete
<krabador> vincenzo, lsusb | pastebinit
<llo0773> ciao cristian c
<llo0773> cristian_c ciao
<alerumi> Salve io ho un problema nell installazione di Ubuntu da usb,  appena faccio partire la prova di Ubuntu con successiva installazione mi diventa la schermata completamente nera e non parte nulla
<alerumi> Cosa posso fare?
<krabador> !dettagli | alerumi
<ubot-it> alerumi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<alerumi> Mi scuso essendo nuovo non lo sapevo,  Ubuntu 16.10,  la macchina è un portatile Asus x53s,  con processore i7,  4 gb di ram,  ho Windows 10 installato,  la versione del BIOS è del 2010
<krabador> alerumi, http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<krabador> hai una schermata tipo questa, appena parte la pendrive?
<alerumi> Si esatto scelgo la prima opzione ma diventa subito tutto lo schermo nero e non fa nulla ho lasciato fermo anche per 15 minuti ma non dava nessun segno, ho provato anche la seconda opzione (installare Ubuntu)  ma rimane sempre la schermata completamente nera
<krabador> alerumi, in quel punto, premi "e" , posizionati a fianco delle parole "quiet splash" , le cancelli
<alerumi> Adesso sto provando e ti dico
<krabador> scrivi al loro posto   "nomodeset" (senza virgolette)  assicurandoti che prima e dopo ci siano spazi
<krabador> alerumi, aspetta
<krabador> datti una calmata ;)
<alerumi> Sisi ci sono in chat dimmi pure
<krabador> una volta fatto, premi il tasto f10
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa.
<krabador> se si blocca, documenta la schermata con una foto, postala pure qui tramite
<krabador> !image | alerumi
<ubot-it> alerumi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> questo
<alerumi> Eccomi ho provato ma comunque rimane la schermata nera
<krabador> alerumi, disabilita avvio rapido da windows
<krabador> controlla non ci siano voci a riguardo di secure boot, in bios
<krabador> dovessero esserci, disabilita.
<krabador> una volta fatto, nomodeset acpi=off
<krabador> entrambi
<krabador> seguendo la stessa procedura di prima
<alerumi> Nel mio BIOS non ho queste voci perché avevo controllato anche prima l unica voce che ho è questa : Uefi boot: enabled
<krabador> allora disabilita avvio rapido, da windows
<krabador> e vai avanti come segnalato
<alerumi> Come faccio?
<alerumi> A disabilitare l avvio rapido?
<krabador> chiedilo a Saya Nadella
<krabador> :D
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<krabador> cosi'.
<alerumi> Grazie mille, scusami...
<alerumi> Ho eseguito come mi hai detto tu però c'è un grosso problema
<alerumi> Ora sono sella scrivania di Ubuntu, l unico problema che ho la grafica super zummata
<alerumi> Non riesce a ridimensionare il tutto,  non so come spiegarmi però per esempio la barra di sinistra non ci sta tutta nelle schermo perché vedo dei quadrati super enormi
<buntu> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<buntu> ho appena installato lubuntu, vi volevo chiedere come si fa per settare il tempo prima che il sistema vada in stand by se non utilizzato
<alerumi> Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere il mio problema?
<Mr_Pan> buntu, nelle impostayione --> Gestione energia
<alerumi> @krabador riusciresti ad aiutarmi?
<buntu> Grazie Mr Pan, trovato !!
<buntu> allora provo a chiedervi un'altra cosa....ho installato lubuntu in un netbook sperando che me lo avrebbe reso un pò più veloce, però anche solo navigando in rete quanto scorro le pagine va un pò a scattini....dall'esperienza con windows ho pensato che potrebbero mancare dei driver grafici....voi che ne dite ? e nel caso come faccio a installarli ?
<buntu> la versione di lubuntu è la 16.10 i386
<cristian_c> alerumi: avevi impostato nomodeset?
<cristian_c> in questa sessione
<cristian_c> buntu: penso che dovresti fornirci informazioni sul 0c
<cristian_c> pc
<cristian_c> !dettagli | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<alerumi> Nomodeset acpi = off
<alerumi> Ora sono dentro ad Ubuntu è partito però vedi tutto enorme
<cristian_c> se hai usato nomodeset, è normale
<cristian_c> alerumi: apri un terminale e digita:
<cristian_c> alerumi: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> alerumi: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | alerumi
<ubot-it> alerumi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<buntu> ok, il pc in questione è un netbook samsung NP-NC10, cpu intel atom, ram 1 GB, scheda video integrata, bios, lubuntu 16.10 i386
<cristian_c> buntu: il web nel 2016 è diverso da com'era dieci anni fa
<alerumi> È ma se non mi dove che non esiste il comando ishw
<buntu> ma anche guardando semplici forum ?
<cristian_c> buntu: tuttavia, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> alerumi: perché non è ishw
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<krabador> alerumi, allora, acpi=off
<krabador> tutto attaccato senza spazio
<buntu> ho eseguito il comando....cosa dovrebbe fare?
<alerumi> C'è scritto,  No command 'ishw'  found,  di you mean: command 'lshw'  (main)
<krabador> alerumi, e se aguzzi la vista
<alerumi> Krabador ho eseguito tutto attuato
<krabador> vedrai che lshw ti è stato detto
<alerumi> Attaccato *
<cristian_c> alerumi: infatti sei tu che continui a digitarlo in modo errato
<krabador> e mai ishw
<cristian_c> e ti suggerisce anche come correggerlo
<alerumi> Si scusate la maiuscola l ho messa
<cristian_c> alerumi: tra l'altro è sempre bene collegarsi in chat dalla macchina in questione
<alerumi> Scusatemi ma non sono uno molto esperto volevo provare Ubuntu
<alerumi> Ho eseguito il programma da voi detto
<alerumi> Ora ha funzionato
<krabador> alerumi, ed un buon modo per iniziare, è stare attento
<krabador> :D
<krabador> alerumi, puoi copiare da qui ed incollare nel terminale
<cristian_c> alerumi: non c'è da imparare un granche per incollare una stringa di testo
<krabador> per evitare piu' errori possibili
<cristian_c> buntu: ora, digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> *granché
<buntu> ecco cosa mi ha risposto: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<buntu> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<buntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23350454/
<buntu> ecco cosa mi ha risposto
<alerumi2> eccomi questo quello che mi compare
<krabador> aaah cesco
<cristian_c> buntu: sembra a posto, il limite è nella macchina
<krabador> one hour md5
<buntu> son migliorato da ieri xD
<krabador> buntu, non ti montare la testa :D
<buntu> no no, ma la faccio perdere meno agli altri
<alerumi2> https://thepb.in/p/r0hwymWmNAAsK krabador cristian_c
<krabador> alerumi2, hai eseguito l'installazione§?
<buntu> speravo che rispondesse meglio a un sistema più leggero.....va be pazienza
<buntu> krabador poi ieri sera son riuscito a risolvere il problema, grazie per la pazienza che hai avuto
<buntu> cmq vedo che ti son rimasto impresso xD xD xD
<krabador> buntu, lubuntu è la piu' leggera, ma i miracoli dopo una decina di anni, con una fascia di macchine comunque ultra entry level, non li ottieni
<alerumi2> krabador ho solo effetuato cio che mi hai detto tu, di entrare attraverso il comando da te dato
<krabador> alerumi2, ti ho detto come entrare, una volta entrato, che ci devi fare con ubuntu :D ?
<krabador> buntu, questo canale ha il log, è sicuramente rimasto impresso a lui, cio' che hai detto :D
<alerumi2> installarlo ahhaha, ma l unica cosa che mi ferma appunto , come vedo il tutto molto grande..
<buntu> non so cosa sia il log xD xD
<krabador> !log | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> accomodati "xD xD"
<alerumi2> krabador quindi parto con l-installazione non ostante questo problema _
<krabador> alerumi2, puoi , successivamente all'installazione , si possono installare i driver nvidia
<krabador> alerumi2, 16.04.1 ?
<alerumi2> grazie allora provo
<alerumi2> 16.10 krabador
<buntu> non mi è stato di aiuto
<buntu> non ho ancora capito cosa sia
<buntu> se me lo spieghi in 2 parole forse riesco a capire qualcosa in più
<krabador> buntu, niente ti sarà mai di aiuto , se non ti concentri a leggere quello che dice una persona quando la dice
<buntu> ok riprovo
<krabador> alerumi2, meglio, il kernel è piu' opportuno per la macchina in tuo possesso
<alerumi2> quindi procedo ? ktabador
<alerumi2> krabador
<krabador> alerumi2, si , procedi.
<buntu> allora vediamo.....mia hai mandato un link con il log del canale....ci ho cliccato e mi ha aperto una pagina
<buntu> ci sono cartelle divise per anno
<ryuujin> ser
<ryuujin> a
<krabador> buntu, accomodati , ma non dire passo per passo cosa stai facendo, ci teniamo alla tua privacy
<cristian_c> buntu: è tutto archiviato
<krabador> ryuujin, what's up  man :D
<cristian_c> anche le apparizioni di ryuujin
<alerumi> Krabador sto effettuando l installazione ma mi dice che Uefi e se voglio forzare l installazione cosa faccio?
<krabador> alerumi, ubuntu supporta uefi da 14.04
<krabador> ma posta questa schermata, per vedere di preciso se è un problema
<krabador> !image | alerumi
<ubot-it> alerumi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alerumi: hai letto la guida all'installazione?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<buntu> crstian_c son riuscito a migliorare un po la situazione installando un driver proprietario
<buntu> non che ora voli, ma scatta un po meno
<krabador> 16.10 ha dentro l'ultimo driver intel
<krabador> buntu, posta la schermata di driver proprietari
<krabador> !image | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<buntu> ok ora provo xD
<buntu> ok prima vi devo fare una domanda stupida delle mie....come si cattura una schermata in lubuntu ?
<krabador> premi stamp, e controlla in /home/utente   o  /home/utente/immagini, se è stata salvata
<buntu> funziona ;-)
<krabador> quindi sbrigati
<krabador> o torna, non è un problema.
<buntu> sto caricando l'immagine
<buntu> krabador http://imgur.com/xfv3l5Z
<buntu> inizialmente era selezionato "non usare il dispositivo"
<krabador> sisi,ok, il microcode
<buntu> quindi ho selezionato la spunta sopra e ho applicato le modifiche
<buntu> bene dai, una cosa giusta l'ho fatta xD xD
<krabador> prestazionalmente è irrilevante.
<buntu> eppure scatta un po meno
<krabador> l'hai detto prima, è un placebo.
<krabador> goditi il sistema.
<buntu> cmq mi sta piacendo questo sistema, all'inizio bisogna ambientarsi, ma ogni piccolo passo in avanti ti fa apprezzare sempre di più il sistema
<buntu> già il fatto che ha 4 desktop mi piace
<buntu> un'altra domanda.....c'è modo di aumentare un pò la risoluzione dello schermo
<buntu> ?
<buntu> ora sono a 1024x600
<krabador> buntu, cosa vuoi tirare fuori da un netbook...
<cristian_c> buntu: se lo usassi su una macchina più attrezzata, lo apprezzeresti ancora di più?
<cristian_c> *.
<krabador> buntu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> buntu, xrandr | pastebinit
<buntu> a cosa servono ?
<buntu> https://thepb.in/p/DRhj7xxwL1ETy
<krabador> buntu, solo il secondo, per favore.
<buntu> https://thepb.in/p/zmh8XrrK1XWFZ
<krabador> buntu, senti
<krabador> il secondo fa un link
<krabador> incollalo direttamente qui
<buntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23350659/
<krabador> sei alla massima risoluzione supportata
<krabador> enjoy.
<cristian_c> buntu: 'è scarso'
<cristian_c> buntu: se è 11 pollici, va bene come risoluzione
<buntu> ma perchè c'è scritto maximum 32767 x 32767 ?
<krabador> buntu, le risoluzioni supportate sono listate.
<cristian_c> buntu: probabilmente schermi affiancati
<buntu> ok capito
<cristian_c> buntu: probabilmente schermi affiancati
<buntu> si si capito
<buntu> grazie
<buntu> fra poco forse avrò un'altra domanda xD
<krabador> buntu, per favore, un atteggiamento di "cazzeggio" riversalo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<buntu> chiedo venia
<krabador> qui sii diretto con le esigenze, non è creato per fare conversazione.
<buntu> ecco la mia domanda....su windows uso un programma che mi gestisce le varie configurazioni ip, subnet mask e gateway.....con questo programma riuscivo a passare a due diverse configurazioni con un clic....come posso farlo anche qua su lubuntu
<buntu> ?
<krabador> buntu, network manager
<krabador> accomdoati .
<buntu> ho trovato il network manager ma non ho capito come posso impostare i vari parametri
<buntu> altra domanda come faccio a sapere l'indirizzo ip del pc con lubuntu ?
<buntu> sempre del network manager ?
<buntu> *nel
<krabador> buntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<krabador> buntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete
<krabador> !comandi  | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> !wiki | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<buntu> grazie !!
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-20
<Guest69665> Buongiorno, io sto cercando di usare chrome, ma dopo averlo scaricato ed aperto non si collega alla rete, mentre gli altri browser funzionano correttamente, cosa devo fare per piacere?
<kiko1> ciao sono tornato
<kiko1> ho avviato ubuntu sostituendo la scritta quiet splash con acpi=off
<kiko1> ho fatto sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kiko1> poi apt-get update|pastebinit
<kiko1> poi apt-get -y dist-upgrade|pastebinit
<kiko1> ma ancora per accenderlo devo modificare la scritta quiet splash altrimenti mi viene la schermata completamente viola
<kiko1> inoltre nell'arresto avvengono una serie di scritte e poi alla fine si blocca con una riga che ha all'interno la parola boot ma non ricordo bene tutta e lo devo chiudere violentemente io
<kiko1> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> kiko1, se avvii inserendo modifiche, quelle modifiche sono temporanee
<kiko1> si infatti
<kiko1> vorrei poter avviare il pc senza modifiche
<glpiana> kiko1, devi inserire quella modifica nel file /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> kiko1, il file va editato da superuser (quindi con sudo)
<glpiana> kiko1, cerchi la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    e la modifichi come fai in avvio
<glpiana> kiko1, poi devi dare: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> kiko1, all'avvio successivo dovrebbe comportarsi come con la modifica
<kiko1> non esiste alcun altro modo di poter accendere ubuntu senza questa modifica?
<kiko1> non è che me ne limiti le prestazioni?
<glpiana> kiko1, con acpi=off si avvia e si ferma normalmente?
<kiko1> e per quanto riguarda l'arresto?
<kiko1> lo devo spegnere io violentemente ogni volta
<kiko1> cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> kiko1, quindi anche con acpi=off non si arresta correttamente?
<ExPBoy> kiko1, ma che caratteristiche ha quel pc?
<kiko1> msi ge 62 6qd
<kiko1> intel core i7 6700hq
<kiko1> nvidia gtx960m
<ExPBoy> kiko1, nn dovresti avere problemi secondo me
<kiko1> ora spengo il pc e mi annoto l'ultima riga dove si blocca
<kiko1> ok sono tornata
<kiko1> in arresto si ferma alla riga
<kiko1> [3592.216713] reboot : System halted
<cristian_c> kiko1: ci sono altri messaggi?
<kiko1> e da lì non si muove più
<kiko1> quella è l'ultima riga
<ExPBoy> kiko1, hai installato da poco?
<kiko1> si ieri
<cristian_c> precedenti
<kiko1> come precedenti?
<kiko1> vuoi sapere anche le righe sopra?
<cristian_c> sì
<kiko1> ok
<kiko1> rieccomi
<kiko1> scrivo ora le ultime righe
<kiko1> [ OK ] Unmounted /boot/efi.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Unmounted /run/user/1000.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Reached targhet Unmount All Filesystem.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Stopped File System Check on /dev/disk/by-uuid/128c-34E6.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Stopped targhet Local File System (Pre).
<kiko1> [ OK ] Stopped Remount Root and Kernel File System.
<kiko1> [OK ] Stopped Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Removed slice system-systemd\xrdfsck.slice.
<kiko1> [ OK ] Reached targhet Shutdown.
<kiko1> [3592.216713] reboot : System halted
<kiko1> ho scritto le ultime 10 righe
<cristian_c> kiko1: prova a digitare: systemctl poweroff
<kiko1> dove?
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> vincenzo: we
<kiko1> fatto e mi si è spento il computer
<cristian_c> kiko1: bene
<kiko1> sempre come prima però
<cristian_c> ah
<kiko1> con le stesse righe
<cristian_c> kiko1: si è piantato?
<kiko1> si è bloccato alle stesse righe che ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai dovuto spegnerlo forzatamente?
<kiko1> e poi ho chiuso io violentemente
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kiko1> già fatto
<kiko1> ho fatto stamane
<kiko1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kiko1> poi
<kiko1> sudo apt-get update|pastebinit
<kiko1> poi
<cristian_c> kiko1: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> kiko1: non prendere iniziative
<kiko1> me lo aveva detto ieri un altro della chat
<cristian_c> kiko1: posta il link restituito dal comando indicato
<cristian_c> kiko1: e posta anche una schermata di gparted
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352614/
<cristian_c> kiko1: ma sicuri che hai 16.10?
<kiko1> no
<kiko1> 16.04.1
<ExPBoy> ma ha sempre fatto così oppure è dalla nuova installaziome?
<kiko1> mi dice che gparted non è installato
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora in un terminale:
<cristian_c> kiko1: digita: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352625/
<cristian_c> dev/sda8 1158758400 1172989951 14231552 6,8G Linux swap
<cristian_c> kiko1: tra l'altro, quanta ram hai?
<kiko1> 16 gb
<kiko1> cosa è quella roba che hai scritto?
<cristian_c> kiko1: e che te ne fai di 7gb di swap?
<kiko1> bho
<kiko1> non sapevo quanto dedicargli
<Carlin0> kiko1, se non iberni con tutta quella ram manco ti serve la swap
<kiko1> me lo chiedeva in installazione
<kiko1> la swap
<cristian_c> con 16 gb di ram, non serve manco la swap per ivernare
<cristian_c> ibernare
<cristian_c> kiko1: e c'è anche una guida wiki di ubuntu dedicata all'installazione
<cristian_c> *sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> kiko1: comunque:
<kiko1> devo togliere la swap?
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo swapoff /dev/sda8
<cristian_c> kiko1: poi prova lo shutdown
<kiko1> l'arresto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> kiko1: ha dato errori lo swapoff?
<kiko1> stessa cosa di prima
<kiko1> stesse righe
<cristian_c> reincollo:
<kiko1> e poi ho chiuso io violentemente
<cristian_c> cristian_c> kiko1: ha dato errori lo swapoff?
<kiko1> aspetta
<kiko1> ripetimi la riga che lo riscrivo
<kiko1> ma non mi sembrava
<cristian_c> 'non mi sembrava'
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo swapoff /dev/sda8
<kiko1> nessun errore
<cristian_c> nessun output?
<kiko1> mi ha chiesto la password
<kiko1> l'ho inviata e null'altro
<kiko1> mi è tornata la mia riga con il tilde$
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> asoetta
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352678/
<cristian_c> kiko1: anche nel primo tentativo di swapoff il terminale ha restituito nuova riga?
<cristian_c> oppure lo swapoff era in sospeso?
<kiko1> aveva restituito nuova riga
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kiko1: in windows avevi disattivato avvio rapido?
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> kiko1: o comunque avevi impostato 'arresta il sistema' prima di riavviare ubuntu?
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> ok
<kiko1> altrimenti in riavvio mi parte win 10
<cristian_c> kiko1: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> kiko1: perché quella è un'ibernazione ibrida ;)
<kiko1> No LSB modules are available.
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352693/
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai già provato con 16.10?
<kiko1> no
<kiko1> cede che sia meglio?
<kiko1> crede
<cristian_c> kiko1: ha un kernel e software aggiornati
<cristian_c> probabilmente anche systemd
<kiko1> e magari lei mi consiglia di togliere lo swan?
<kiko1> incorporo quella partizione in ubuntu
<kiko1> ?
<cristian_c> su xenial è 229-4, su yakkety è 229-5
<Carlin0> kiko1, toccare le partizioni è sempre una cosa delicata
<cristian_c> kiko1: la swap non serve a prescindere sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> kiko1: al di là del problema dello shutdown, usare 16.10 ha più senso che usare 16.04
<cristian_c> per tutta una serie di motivi
<kiko1> me lo avevano consigliato perchè ho la versione lts
<kiko1> e mi hanno detto che è molto meglio
<cristian_c> kiko1: è un discorso non molto fondato
<kiko1> ok
<kiko1> mi fido
<Carlin0> ha 5 anni di supporto ma se ti da problemi ...
<cristian_c> in quanto sei ancorato a software più vecchio
<cristian_c> il mito della stabilità delle lts è relativo
<kiko1> ora piallo tutto ubuntu e installo 16.10
<cristian_c> kiko1: ma prima prova in live
<Carlin0> provala live prima di piallare
<cristian_c> per vedere se ci sono problematiche di sorta
<cristian_c> kiko1: inoltre
<cristian_c> !installazione | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !gparted | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kiko1> aspettate!!!!!!!!!!
<kiko1> io per fare il partizionamenti sono andata sul system di win10
<cristian_c> kiko1: eh, male
<kiko1> perchè?
<cristian_c> kiko1: che poi non è molto possibile creare partizioni per ubuntu da windows
<cristian_c> kiko1: ma leggi pure le guide linkate se hai dei dubbi
<kiko1> ho creato una parte vuota da win 10
<kiko1> e poi in installazione ho formattato la partizione vuota
<cristian_c> ok
<kiko1> ma infatti così mi dicevano
<kiko1> le pagine che mi avete dato sono quelle che ho consultato in installazione
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai una documentazione ufficiale si può dire completa sull'argomento
<cristian_c> il 'mi dicevano' lascia il tempo che trova
<cristian_c> we, vincenzo
<kiko1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<kiko1> nella sezione precauzioni per windows
<kiko1> ho seguito questo
<cristian_c> beh, sì, se la ntfs di windows occupa tutto lo spazio disco
<cristian_c> è necessario ridurla
<kiko1> ma lo swag lo devo togliere oppure tenere?
<cristian_c> kiko1: puoi rimuoverla, in live, da gparted
<kiko1> è indispensabile gparted?
<cristian_c> kiko1: fallo direttamente dalla live 16.10
<kiko1> ok
<cristian_c> provi anche l'os e poi fai partire l'installazione, eventualmente
<cristian_c> kiko1: gparted sulla live è già presente
<cristian_c> non va installato a parte
<kiko1> oggi pomeriggio dopo l'installazione vi dico tutto
<kiko1> spero però di non avere problemi
<cristian_c> nelle guide è scritto anche come si usa gparted
<kiko1> ciao ciao
<kiko1> e grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<kiko1> ha ok grazie
<cristian_c> se hai problemi, chiedi
<kiko1> :)
<vincenzo> ciao ragazzi ieri con il vostro aiuto finalmente no riuscito ad installare i driver della stampante panasonic kx-mb 2000 su ubuntu 16.10 64 bit ma non finisce qui il pc vede la stampante trova i driver ma quando vado a stampare mi dice stampa interrotta cosa posso fare aiutatemi grazie
<cristian_c> vincenzo: quali driver hai installato=
<cristian_c> ?
<vincenzo> mccgdi-2.0.9-x86_64.tar.gz
<cristian_c> vincenzo: da dove li hai prelevati?
<vincenzo> http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<cristian_c> vincenzo: hai controllato in 'panasonic printer settings'?
<vincenzo> no come si fa
<cristian_c> tra l'altro era scritto anche nella pagina che hai linkato
<cristian_c> vincenzo: comunque, hai scaricato il pdf?
<vincenzo> si
<cristian_c> vincenzo: e quando hai aggiunto la stampante, quale opzione hai scelto?
<vincenzo> stampanti, aggiungi stampanti e dalle 3 voci ho scelto la mia stampante che è stata rilevata su porta usb poi inoltra e si è ricercato i driver da sola li a trovati e ho fatto applica e mi esce stampa pagina di prova e mi dice stampa interrotta
<cristian_c> vincenzo: 'fornisci file ppd' dopo 'avanti'
<cristian_c> non l'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> *scegli
<vincenzo> non me lo chiede fa tutto in automatico se scelgo la stampante rilevata
<cristian_c> eppure nel pdf
<cristian_c> la schermata scegli driver
<cristian_c> vincenzo: puoi postare la schermata dopo avanti?
<vincenzo> come si fa
<cristian_c> vincenzo: a mandare la schermata?
<vincenzo> a copiarla
<cristian_c> 'a copiarla'
<cristian_c> vincenzo: a mandare la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<buntu> ciao a tutti
<buntu> ho un problema amule, ho la rete kad che non mi si collega....la rete ed2k si collega ed è a id alto, quindi penso di aver configurato bene le porte e gli ip del computer e del modem....cosa posso fare ?
<cristian_c> !amule | buntu
<ubot-it> buntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<cristian_c> !chat | per tutto il resto, buntu
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, buntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> eravamo rimasti che dovevo mandare le immagini http://prntscr.com/cwmt5z
<vincenzo> http://prntscr.com/cwmtsv
<vincenzo> http://prntscr.com/cwmu1z
<vincenzo> http://prntscr.com/cwmuel
<vincenzo> http://prntscr.com/cwmurx
<gigirock> vincenzo, come e' collegata questa stampante ? usb ethernet wifi ?
<vincenzo> o installato i driver ma la stampante kxmb2000 panasonic non funziona vi è possibile aiutarmi
<vincenzo> si usb
<vincenzo> si vede anche dalle foto caricate
<gigirock> vincenzo all'installazione dei driver hai avuto qualche errore ?
<vincenzo> no
<glpiana> vincenzo, in un browser metti questo indirizzo: http://localhost:631/
<glpiana> vincenzo, poi clicca in alto su Administration
<glpiana> vincenzo, quindi sotto Printers, clicca su Manage Printers
<vincenzo> fatto
<glpiana> vincenzo, dovresti vedere la tua stampante, cliccaci sopra
<glpiana> dimmi cosa appare di fianco al nome della stampante, tra parentesi
<vincenzo> (Paused, Accepting Jobs, Shared)
<glpiana> vincenzo, ok, è in pausa. clicca su Maintenance e togli la pausa
<vincenzo> (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<glpiana> vincenzo, ora, dimmi se nella sezione Jobs di quella pagina vedi elencato qualcosa
<vincenzo> http://prntscr.com/cwn2u9
<glpiana> vincenzo, non mi carica nessuna immagine. non puoi semplicemente rispondere alla domanda?
<vincenzo> si
<glpiana> vincenzo, clicca su Maintenance e scegli Cancel all jobs
<vincenzo> ok fatto
<glpiana> vincenzo, son spariti i jobs elencati prima?
<vincenzo> si
<glpiana> vincenzo, clicca su maintenance e scegli print test page
<vincenzo> fatto
<glpiana> dimmi se la stampante da segni di vita
<vincenzo> nel processo di stampa mi dice interrotta
<glpiana> vincenzo, qualcosa non va coi driver. prova a fare maintenance -> print self test page
<vincenzo> KX-MB2000-31   Unknown   Withheld   18k   Unknown   stopped
<vincenzo> "(PID 7861) Cannot load libgs or libgs version too old then 8.0"
<vincenzo> questo è il risultato
<glpiana> vincenzo, in un terminale: dpkg -L| grep libgs9
<glpiana> scusa, L minuscola, non maiuscola
<vincenzo> fatto
<glpiana> vincenzo, elenca qualcosa?
<vincenzo> $ dpkg -l| grep libgs9
<vincenzo> ii  libgs9:amd64                                    9.19~dfsg+1-0ubuntu6                        amd64        interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - Library
<vincenzo> ii  libgs9-common                                   9.19~dfsg+1-0ubuntu6                        all          interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - common files
<fabio_dalfonso> Buongiorno
<fabio_dalfonso> sto impostando un vncserver su ubuntu desktop 16.04 ma mi viene il desktop grigio
<gigirock> fabio_dalfonso, non funziona devi cambiare de
<fabio_dalfonso> cambiare de?
<fabio_dalfonso> scusa
<gigirock> fabio_dalfonso, carichi per esempio lxde e poi fai in maniera che il server vnc apra quello
<fabio_dalfonso> ok imposto quello nella riga finale al posto di gnome
<fabio_dalfonso> del xstartup
<fabio_dalfonso> ?
<fabio_dalfonso> e' noto che non va con gnome?
<gigirock> vincenzo, vai nelle impostazioni dove ti ha mandato prima glpiana , devi cercare un parametro relativo al linguaggio e controlla che chi sia opzione tipo pcl-5 o pcl-4
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers | fabio_dalfonso
<Zerik> ciao problemi con un portatile Asus ha installato il sistema operativo windows 8 ed ora associandogli la nuova versione che ho gia anche installato di ubuntu 16.10 riavviandolo mi da solo la schermata: minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, tab lists possible command completions anywhere else tab lists possible device or f
<Zerik> ile completions ..... cheffaccio per far partire ubuntu?
<krabador> !dettagli | Zerik
<ubot-it> Zerik: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> vincenzo, come andiamo con le stampe ?
<Zerik> nvidia  asusf550l quantitativo ram non ricordo ora non mi da la possibilità di usarlo neppure reimpostando bene nel boot di partenza ubuntu che vorrei come primo non dovrebbe essere un problema di supporto prima di questo a vevo gia ubuntu 14 che usavo ldt ma questo reinstallandolo al posto non me lo fa usare
<Zerik> ubuntu 16.10 lts scaricato qua sul sito vorrei farlo partire sul portatile asus
<krabador> Zerik, hai ancora il supporto di installazione ?
<Zerik> notebook pc
<Zerik> si su cd dvd me lo sono scritto
<Zerik> ho gia provato a reinstallarmelo una seconda volta ma mi dice comunque che è gia installato
<krabador> Zerik, fa partire questo supporto in sessione di prova, connettiti ad internet, e torna qui da li
<Zerik> ok ci provo un attimo...
<Zerik> ok stavo parlando da un altro pc ora riprovo con l'asus
<Zerik> non mi si connette facendo la prova krabador
<Zerik> ho riacceso l'asus ma con una connessione disponibile qua wi-fi mi chiede la pasword ok ma non mi si connette
<vincenzo> ragazzi eccomi sono stato impegnato con il lavoro riprendiamo grazie
<vincenzo> c'è qualcuno
<vincenzo> non stampa
<gigirock> vincenzo, hai letto il mio ultimo messaggio ?
<caravaggio> salve ho un problema nell'installazione di wordpress
<vincenzo> si ma dove devo cercare
<gigirock> vincenzo controlla nelle impostazioni...
<vincenzo> adesso sto sul cups.org
<vincenzo> dal cups non trovo la voce impostazione
<gigirock> vincenzo, sudo apt install ghostscript
<gigirock> vincenzo, sudo apt install gsfonts
<vincenzo> fatto
<gigirock> vincenzo, sudo apt install gutenprint
<vincenzo> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gutenprint
<gigirock> vincenzo, mi ridici il modello esatto della stampante ?
<vincenzo> panasonic kx-mb2000
<gigirock> vincenzo, e intanto riprova come ti ha detto glpiana oggi , prova la pagina di test ma prima rimuovi i vari job bloccati se vedi messaggi di errore me li posti
<vincenzo> ok faccio subito
<vincenzo> fatto ma il risultato è il seguente
<vincenzo> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gutenprint
<vincenzo> https://thepb.in/p/g5hPvB2jJ0Lcr
<vincenzo> lo stato della stampante risulta sempre in stopped
<gigirock> k aspe
<krabador> vincenzo, dpkg -l | grep libgs | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353933/
<krabador> bello se vede il 9 come too old then 8
<krabador> vincenzo, sudo apt-get -y install printer-driver-gutenprint | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353945/
<krabador> vincenzo, dpkg -l | grep gutenprint | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353951/
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353951/
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353951/
<vincenzo> scusa ho inoltrato il file più volte
<krabador> nessun problema, troppe volte il floodbot ti avrebbe cacciato fuori
<gigirock> ma vincenzo tu hai installato con queste istruzioni ? : http://cs.psn-web.net/support/fax/common/file/Linux_PrnDriver/Driver_Install_files/Ubuntu_ENG_009.pdf
<vincenzo> si
<gigirock> allora nel sistema stampanti tu hai una stampante installata ?
<vincenzo> si
<gigirock> ok vincenzo dal terminale crea un file .txt semplice con 3  righe , poi digita lpr filesemplice.txt
<vincenzo> scusa come si crea?
<gigirock> vincenzo echo "riga uno riga 2 riga 3" > file.txt
<gigirock> vincenzo, dal terminale sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgs.so.9 /usr/lib/libgs.so
<vincenzo> fatto
<vincenzo> ma ancora non riesco a creare file .txt semplice con 3 righe
<gigirock> vincenzo riprova la pagina di prova e riposta gli errori se ce ne sono ma rimuovi i job bloccati prima
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> ragazzi ci siamo quasi adesso il documento va in elaborazione e poi va in attesa e ci resta cosa facciamo
<gigirock> vincenzo, e non hai errori ?
<vincenzo> penso di no
<vincenzo> https://thepb.in/p/MjhxpJKWknqFV
<vincenzo> provo a fare un riavvio
<gigirock> ok dai riparti da zero
<GINKA> posso chiedere un supporto su linux?
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> per altro , cerca nelle relative risorse ufficiali
<krabador> !chat | GINKA oppure qui
<ubot-it> GINKA oppure qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GINKA> ma ubuntu è una versione di linux?
<krabador> !ubuntu | GINKA
<ubot-it> GINKA: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<gigirock> GINKA, ma cosa ti costa passare nell'altro canale ?
<GINKA> vi dico il problema così mi dite dove andare....non al diavolo... mi hanno regalato un Acer con preinstallato Linux N. alla acensione mi chiede  root@localhost. non riesco ad andare avanti
<gigirock> GINKA, passa nell'altro canale ?
<GINKA> a quello ubuntu-it?
<gigirock> si
<gigirock> si Ginka a ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> gigirock, leggi , non è difficile
<krabador> GINKA, ^
<krabador> gigirock, sorry
<vincenzo> eccomi riavvio fatto provo a stampare ma il documento viene inviato ma rimane in elabborazione
<gigirock> vincenzo, vai nella pagina delle stampanti di ubuntu poi con il destro sulla stampante e vedi se c'e' un opzione tipo pausa o cose simili
<vincenzo> c'è ma resta in elaborazione no in pausa
<gigirock> vincenzo ma se premi su pausa .... ?
<vincenzo> se clicco sopra non fa niente ne su pausa ne su rilascia
<gigirock> vincenzo stai provando la pagina di prova vero ?
<vincenzo> si  ho eliminato la stampante e rimessa di nuovo ma il file resta in attesa
<krabador> vincenzo, lsusb | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354168/
<gigirock> vincenzo, lpr < lsusb
<vincenzo> aspetta o riprovato a cancellare i jiobs e rinviare la stampa e finalmente stampa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vincenzo> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<krabador> "o riprovato a cancellare i jiobs"
<krabador> bene vincenzo , piu' deciso sulla macchina :D
<vincenzo> ho sudato freddo
<vincenzo> adesso provo lo scanner e vediamo se funziona
<krabador> vincenzo, lo scanner ha bisogno del suo driver
<vincenzo> raga non vi conosco ma vi ringrazio di cuore
<krabador> vincenzo, questo canale è qui ufficialmente , per l'assistenza tecnica al sistema ubuntu
<vincenzo> si lo so li o già scaricati adesso pro ad installarli con quelli della stampante e poi quale programma mi consigliate per gestirlo?
<krabador> vincenzo, simple scan
<vincenzo> ragazzi eccomi di nuovo installato i driver da http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<vincenzo> aperto simple scan ma non lo rileva
<vincenzo> devo modificare qualcosa?
<vincenzo> dimenticavo e sempre la stessa stampante kx-mb2000 che ha lo scanner incorporato multifunzione
<vincenzo> sto provando a seguire la guida ma non riesco
<krabador> vincenzo, 3 giorni fa , ti ho fatto scaricare 2 files, inerenti il primo al driver della stampante, il secondo al driver dello scanner
<krabador> vincenzo, è al contenuto estratto di quest'ultimo che ti stai riferendo ?
<vincenzo> no perchè i driver non venivano rilevati dalla stampante poi o provato a scaricare quelli del link sopra e venivano rilevati e abbiamo proseguito con il tuo aiuto
<krabador> vincenzo, sono gli stessi, piu' aggiornati, al quale serve qualche accorgimento
<vincenzo> ok acsolto
<vincenzo> ok ascolto
<krabador> vincenzo, panamfs-scan-1.3.0-x86_64.tar.gz hai questo ^
<krabador> ?
<vincenzo> si
<krabador> allora, se non è estratto estrailo in una cartella, va in quella cartella col terminale, e manda l'eseguibile
<krabador> seguendo come ti dice il manuale
<krabador> disponibile sul sito panasonic
<vincenzo> fatto
<krabador> vincenzo, continua a seguire il manuale
<vincenzo> ci sto provando
<vincenzo> ho aperto un file testo semplice e inserito quello che dice la guida poi o fatto la prova ma x sane non  rileva lo scanner
<krabador> "ho aperto un file testo semplice e inserito quello che dice la guida" ---> che file, e dove l'hai messo
<krabador> vincenzo, cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354685/
<krabador> <krabador> "ho aperto un file testo semplice e inserito quello che dice la guida" ---> che file, e dove l'hai messo
<vincenzo> Documento in testo semplice (text/plain)
<vincenzo> messo nella home
<vincenzo> nome: 40-libsane.rules
<vincenzo> contenuto: # Panasonic MFS scanners
<vincenzo> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<krabador> stai attento a cosa ti dice la guida
<vincenzo> ci provo ma è difficile datemi una mano
<krabador> ti dice di modificare questo /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules   in un certo modo
<krabador> non creandone uno nella home
<vincenzo> e come lo trovo questo file da modificare
<krabador> leggendo la guida... :D
<krabador> con il comando sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<krabador> lo apri
<krabador> (e te lo dice sempre la guida)
<krabador> aggiungi la modifica segnalata
<krabador> salvi , chiudi , riavvii
<vincenzo> il file a molti righi dove va aggiunta la modifica
<krabador> # Panasonic MFS scanners
<krabador> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<vincenzo> ho capito cosa aggiungere ma non dove...
<krabador> queste linee, mettile sotto  # Panasonic KV-S1045C
<krabador> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1010", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<krabador> ed abbi un po' di pazienza .... ;)
<vincenzo> sotto tutta la pagina
<krabador> ti metti completamente a destra dell'ultima, premi invio, inserisci entrambe le linee della modifica
<krabador> vincenzo, ma mi leggi?
<vincenzo> fatto
<krabador> <krabador> salvi , chiudi , riavvii
<krabador> ma , prima di riavviaer
<krabador> cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354786/
<vincenzo> posso riavviare
<krabador> vincenzo, il link dell'ultimo comando?
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354804/
<krabador> vincenzo, scusami, ma quando ti ho segnalato le righe sotto le quali inserire la modifica, hai letto ?
<vincenzo> si è cosi ho fatto
<krabador> sicuro^
<krabador> ?
<krabador> sicuro di averle messe sotto le linee che ti ho indicato?
<vincenzo> verifico
<krabador> se non capisci, puoi chiedere.
<krabador> vincenzo, non c'è da verificare
<krabador> o l'hai fatto, o non l'hai fatto .. ;)
<krabador> il link riporta il file nello stato in cui l'hai salvato dopo la modifica
<vincenzo> fatto infondo alla pagina invio e copiato
<krabador> e ti ricordi quali sono le linee che ti ho indicato sotto le quali mettere la modifica?
<vincenzo> mi hai detto di scendere infondo a destra invio e inserire le righe
<krabador> vincenzo, sei sicuro di leggere con attenzione quanto scritto qui dentro ?
<vincenzo> intendi questo : ti metti completamente a destra dell'ultima, premi invio, inserisci entrambe le linee della modifica
<vincenzo> per completamente a destra e invio intendi per andare a capo o invio per inserire la modifica affianco all'ultima riga?
<vincenzo> ci sei
<vincenzo> ciao  buona sera a domani
<Ezeey> buonasera
<Ezeey> c e da fare la fila?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Ezeey
<ubot-it> Ezeey: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ezeey> ok grazie.
<Mitch> Salve
<Guest8906> ehi
<Ezeey> microsoft mi h mandato in pallone ho 55 anni e sono autodidatta dai tempi di xp.la domadna e c e un modo pratico semplice e diretto di passare ad ubuntu seza avere nessuna conoscenza tecnica? non ho caricato perche lessi che serve una data partizione nel disco c
<peppe124ub> dipende cosa devi fare
<Guest8906> Se cancelli tutto il disco
<Guest8906> fa tutto solo
<peppe124ub> devi prima dirmi cosa devi farci col pc, perchè non tutti i programmi funzionano
<Ezeey> eliminare windows i installare ubuntu ok e per la partizione c suddetta che non ho? gioco solo sui browser game al massimo potrei installare pokerstars o un altro sito non lo uso oltre
<Ezeey> il pc
<peppe124ub> allora puoi andare con ubuntu, se vuoi eliminare windows non c'è bisogno di partizionare, cancelli il disco e fa tutto lui
<Ezeey> ok mi linki qualcosa gentilmente che navigo nel buio
<Guest8906> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=615582 chi può aiutarmi? Intanto sto trovando un modo per mettere gli 'output nel post
<Ezeey> peppe cisei scusa ce ne sono vari che versione devo installare? di ubuntu?
<peppe124ub> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<peppe124ub> e clicchi sul pulsantone "scaricalo subito"
<Ezeey> ok grazie
<Ezeey> :D
<peppe124ub> e ti scegli la versione 32 o 64, a seconda del pc
<peppe124ub> scusa per l'assenza ma il pc se ne andato in sospensione
<Ezeey> no ma figurati velocissimo e tutto chiaro
<Ezeey> ciao
<peppe124ub> però rimani in chat che non basta solo scaricare il file
<Ezeey> grazie peppe comunque gia non riesco a collegarmi col canale :)
<peppe124ub> eh??? spiegati
<Ezeey> ho il pc da 4 giorni con aggiornamenti continui tanto che ora ho problemi a navigare
<Ezeey> nuovo intendo
<peppe124ub> che sistema windows hai
<Ezeey> 10
<peppe124ub> il mare dei bug
<peppe124ub> fatto coi piedi
<peppe124ub> lui mi ha fatto passare ad ubuntu
<Ezeey> anche a me se ci riesco sto collegato un paio d ore la sera per svago e questo la mena con gli aggiornamenti
<peppe124ub> gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu non sono per niente invasivi
<peppe124ub> e non ti rendono il pc inavviabile se non che tu li interrompa
<Ezeey> ora mi tocca riavviare per andare su ubuntu .org
<peppe124ub> ok
<Ezeey> ci sentiamo tra un po se ci sei ciao
<peppe124ub> si resto fino alle 22 sicuro
<peppe124ub> problemi di adsl??? :D
<alessandrog2> buonasera ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ora come devo fare per installare il tutto?
<peppe124ub> hai scaricato la ISO?
<alessandrog2> si
<peppe124ub> dove l'hai trasferita
<alessandrog2> l'ho montata su daemon tools lite
<peppe124ub> intanto smonta daemon
<peppe124ub> poi vuoi usare usb o dvd
<alessandrog2> usb
<peppe124ub> scarica unetbootin
<alessandrog2> ok
<peppe124ub> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<peppe124ub> questo è il link
<krabador> !usbwin | alessandrog2
<ubot-it> alessandrog2: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<peppe124ub> krabador rufus è un po' meglio?
<krabador> unetbootin cambia mbr della penrdrive, che come cosenguenza ha problemi in diverse configurazioni
<krabador> peppe124ub, si
<alessandrog2> quindi scarico rufus?
<peppe124ub> ma l'mbr non lo devono cambiare tutti
<krabador> alessandrog2, estremamente consigliato
<peppe124ub> alessandrog2 si
<krabador> alessandrog2, se hai problemi chiedi
<alessandrog2> ok grazie
<krabador> !installazione | alessandrog2
<ubot-it> alessandrog2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alessandrog2> ok una volta scaricato rufus che devo fare?
<krabador> apri i link appena inviati
<peppe124ub> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<krabador> alessandrog2, e se hai problemi , chiedi
<alessandrog2> ma una volta installato ubuntu la chiavetta può avere problemi in seguito oppure torna tutto come prima (sempre formattando tutto)
<alessandrog2> ?
<peppe124ub> basta una nuova tabella partizioni e torna come prima
<alessandrog2> ok grazie mille a tutti, ci proverò ;)
<krabador> alessandrog2, se la fai con rufus, basta formattarla
<krabador> non serve andare ad interpellare la tabella partizioni
<alessandrog2> ok grazie dell'aiuto buona serata a tutti
<krabador> enjoy
<peppe124ub> krabador ma se rufus voglio usarlo su linux?
<krabador> eeh, di base non puoi
<krabador> !irc | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<peppe124ub> perchè mi mandi quel link?
<krabador> peppe124ub, leggilo, non ti farà male :D
<peppe124ub> ok
<peppe124ub> leggere fa un po' male alla salute
<buntu> ciao a tutti
<buntu> per caso avete una guida che insegna ad installare i programmi su lubuntu
<buntu> ?
<newserver> salve ce qualcuno in linea
<krabador> dipende
<newserver> ahahah mi serve una info...ho deciso di passare ad ubuntu a l'una meno un quarto del 21710
<newserver> 21/10*
<newserver> volevo sapere i requisiti minimi della 16.04 lts quali sono?
<Carlin0> newserver, dicci tu che cpu quanta ram e che scheda video ha il pc e ti diremo la versione + consigliata
<newserver> cpu intel pentium 4 2.4 mhz 1 gb ram e 512mb di scheda video nvidia geforce 6200agp
<krabador> newserver, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema#Ubuntu
<Carlin0> su un pentium 4 direi lubuntu newserver
<krabador> questi , ma diciamo che se stai con il minimo consigiato li, l'esperienza con ubuntu con unity è discretamente pessima
<krabador> newserver, lascia perdere ubuntu allora
<krabador> !lubuntu | newserver
<ubot-it> newserver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<krabador> e la ram , è pochina anche li , ormai
<newserver> cosa scarico allora ragazzi
<krabador> newserver, dove l'hai trovato questo bel macchinone :D ?
<newserver> nel ripostiglio xD
<Carlin0> te lo abbiamo detto in 2 : lubuntu
<newserver> ma è buono raga o fa c* xD
<krabador> newserver, definisci buono, considerano con che macchina ti candidi ;)
<newserver> intendo come sistema rafgazzi
<Carlin0> cambia solo la grafica il motore è lo stesso , poi come dice giustamente krabador non vai a indianapolis con la 500
<krabador> è ubuntu, solo che non ha l'ambiente grafico di ultima generazine
<krabador> *generazione
<krabador> newserver, leggi i link che ti sono stati forniti, sono non solo esplicativi, ma anche dimostrativi, di cosa andresti a mettere
<newserver> ahahaha dai ragazzi ok lo sto scaricando...ma i prog dallo store sono uguali?
<krabador> si
<newserver> okok ma come barra è uguale e tutto come stile? sto scaricando lubuntu
<krabador> ma se lo vedi direttamente aprendo i link, non è meglio?
<newserver> si...
<newserver> xD
<newserver> ragazzi nei requisiti minimo di ubuntu
<newserver> è riportato  processore 1ghz x 86 e ram 1gb con 128 di scheda
<krabador> ubuntu è pesante per quello che hai, è estremamente consigliato che lasci perdere
<krabador> ma se non ci credi , prova pure.
<newserver> nono ci credo
<newserver> e da xubuntu a lubuntu cosa cambia
<krabador> lubuntu non è una sottomarca, è lo stesso sistema con un ambiente grafico diverso , chiamato lxde (ubuntu ha unity) concepito come estremamente leggero. Di fatto, per un utenza generica, è il piu' leggero disponibile
<krabador> se installi ed impari, potrai addirittura metterne di piu' leggeri di lui ;)
<newserver> in che senso kra?
<krabador> nel senso che ce ne sarebbero ulteriormente di piu' leggeri, di ambienti grafici , rispetto a lxde, ma installarli ed usarli è da utenti un po' piu' esperti
<newserver> vado x lubunti dai
<newserver> degli anziani 12.04
<newserver> nn si puo nemmeno vero?
<krabador> newserver, di lubuntu non puoi
<krabador> lubuntu 12.04 è fuori supporto , era supportata solo 3 anni
<newserver> nono parlo sempre di ubuntu
<krabador> ubuntu 12.04 invece è supportata 5 anni, ed è ancora anche se per poco, supportata
<newserver> a me ubuntu 10 andava una meraviglia
<krabador> 10.04
<newserver> sisi
<krabador> ubuntu , ha una versione , ubuntu mate, che puo' darti la stessa esperienza di ubuntu 10.04, come ambiente grafico
<newserver> ed è ancora supportato?
<krabador> solo che , dal 2010 al 2016, è il kernel ad essere evoluto , tagliando pian piano supporto a macchine troppo vecchie, come la tua in questo momento
<krabador> newserver, ubuntu 10.04 no
<newserver> quindi bandiera bianca anche x mate
<newserver> xD
<krabador> newserver, ubuntu mate 16.04 puoi provarla
<Carlin0> la 10.04 fu unna ottima release ai tempi ... ma so passati 6 anni buoni
<krabador> newserver, se la macchina supporta il boot da usb, ti puoi scaricare le iso delle versioni candidabili, le provi una alla volta in sessione di prova
<krabador> quella che ti sembra che vada meglio, alla fine la installi
<newserver> ubuntu mate 16.04 ha requisiti particolari?
<krabador> newserver, https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<newserver> sembra ok
<krabador> <krabador> lubuntu 12.04 è fuori supporto , era supportata solo 3 anni ---> errata corrige, supportata solo 18 mesi
<newserver> e la 16.04?
<krabador> 3 anni
<krabador> lubuntu 16.04 supportata 3 anni
<newserver> da questo giiusto?
<krabador> si
<newserver> pentium m che sarebbe?
<krabador> una cpu
<newserver> sisi intendo è mighliore del p4?
<krabador> non particolarmente , ma è successivo
<newserver> ma potrei provare allora dai
<krabador> ma prova
<newserver> tu cosa mi consigli di mettere lubuntu o mate?
<krabador> lubuntu è piu' leggera di mate
<newserver> come stabilità e supporto in genrale parliamo
<krabador> sono identiche
<newserver> ah quindi 3 anni pure lubuntu
<krabador> a meno di incorrere in bug dell'ambiente grafica propri dell'una, o dell'altra
<krabador> si, lubuntu 16.04 supportata 3 anni
<newserver> considera kabra
<newserver> che ora ho win7
<newserver> e gira alla perfezione
<newserver> mi sono semplicemente stancato dei soliti bug schermate blu soliti della windows
<krabador> newserver, win7 che gira alla perfezione su p4 con 1gb ram e quella scheda?
<krabador> ma ne sei veramente sicuro :D ?
<newserver> ti giuro
<newserver> gioco anche ai giochi tipo gta san andreas o splinter cell
<krabador> erano di quella generazione
<newserver> ormai sono quasi 3 anni che giro con win7
<krabador> schermate blu, occhio, perchè possono essere problemi hardware che sta abbandonanto
<krabador> *do
<newserver> no kabra l'ho fa da quando ho cambiato scheda madre
<newserver> da circa una sett
<newserver> ho pensato psossa essere un mal alloggiamento della ram
<krabador> non c'è solo la motherboard
<newserver> l'unica cosa strana
<newserver> è che con questa mobo
<krabador> che comunque di quella generazione hanno componenti elettronici vecchi ormai
<newserver> è che l'hd fa un rumore assurdo con questa mobo
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-21
<ermessicano> buongiorno, premetto che non capisco assolutamente nulla di programmazione, ma vorrei avere privilegi di amministratore sulla cartella:    /usr/share/games/mame/roms in modo da poter salvare le roms, potete aiutarmi? ubuntu 16.10
<ermessicano> c'è nessuno?
<caravaggio971> salve a tutti
<caravaggio971> quando eseguo il seguente comando curl -O https://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<caravaggio971> ho questo errore curl: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<caravaggio971> ho disinstallato apache2 e php per poi reinstallarli ma credo che alcuni pacchetti siano stati cancellati
<caravaggio971> e non ne vengo fuori...
<gigirock> caravaggio971, wordpress non e' un sw ubuntu... cmq
<gigirock> caravaggio971, installa build-essential e poi riprova il comando
<gigirock> altrimenti esiste il canale #wordpress caravaggio971
<prova> Buongiorno, ho un moderno PC core, con windows va bene, ma con ubuntuo xubuntu diventa molto lento dopo qualche minuto, è normale?
<prova> E' un Acer V5-571-53314G50MASS
<prova> Buongiorno, ho un moderno PC core, con windows va bene, ma con ubuntuo xubuntu diventa molto lento dopo qualche minuto, è normale?
<prova> Buongiorno, ho un moderno PC core, con windows va bene, ma con ubuntuo xubuntu diventa molto lento dopo qualche minuto, è normale?
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<ExPBoy> !ripeti | prova
<ubot-it> prova: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<prova> Scusi, ero uscito non vedendo risposte
<Carlin0> almeno dicesse il modello esatto di cpu
<ExPBoy> è un I5 ma che sia moderno...
<prova> Acer Aspire V5-571G-
<prova> E' un acer V5-571G-53314G50Mass, ora controllo la cpu
<prova> cpu 1,8 GHz g Gb RAM
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> che significa g Gb RAM?
<prova> cpu 1,8 GHz  RAM Installata 4 GB; Memoria di Massa 500 GB
<ExPBoy> prova, scommetto hai windows 8.1 installato vero?
<prova> No, windows 7 pro
<ExPBoy> ancora peggio :)
<prova> Se può interessare: scheda grafica: Intel HD Graphics; Dimensioni memoria scheda grafica 128
<caravaggio971> gigirock grazie per l'informazione. Non credo che il problema sia wordpress ma dipenda da ubuntu.
<caravaggio971> cmq ho provato ha reinstallare build-essential e pur non avendo installato nulla di nuovo l'errore ora è cambiato
<caravaggio971> curl -O https://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<caravaggio971> curl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libnettle.so.6: undefined symbol: neTtle_aes28, version NETTLE_6
<caravaggio971> #wordpress
<vincenzo> buongiorno
<vincenzo> ieri abbiamo finalmente configurato la stampante panasonic kx-mb2000 su ubuntu 16.10 e funziona la stampa ma adesso devo risolvere per lo scanner mi aiutate grazie
<ryuujin> asdf
<ryuujin> vincenzo: http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<ryuujin> vincenzo: ci sono le istruzioni per far funzionare anche lo scanner. Devi scaricare anche xsane su ubuntu
<vincenzo> ieri abbiamo già fatto insieme quasi tutto ma siamo fermi alla modifica del testo semplice come vuole la guida (fatto ma non funziona)
<vincenzo> c'è qualcuno
<vincenzo> ragazzi ho riprovato più volte ma lo scanner non viene rilevato da xsane
<vincenzo> procedure effettuate: scaricato i driver panamfs-scan-1.3.0-x86_64 da http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<vincenzo> estratti
<vincenzo> poi installati con comando sudo ./install-driver
<vincenzo> aperto il documento semplice /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<vincenzo> aperto con il comando sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<vincenzo> aggiunto infondo a destra del file queste 2 righe :# Panasonic MFS scanners
<vincenzo> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<vincenzo> ho riavviato
<vincenzo> ma niente da fare lo scanner non viene rilevato
<vincenzo> se possibile aiutatemi per favore
<vincenzo> grazie
<michele_> cartaio
<peekpokepuke> buongiorno
<peekpokepuke> c'è qualche utente kubuntu 16.10 qui? dopo upgrade non mi funziona pi Ark l'applicazione per gestitre i file compressi
<peekpokepuke> in particolare i file rar
<peekpokepuke> qualcuno può fare una prova?
<shayla> peekpokepuke, che problema da?
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, hai installato rar e unrar ?
<Carlin0> !info rar
<ubot-it> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.3.b2-1 (xenial), package size 546 kB, installed size 1451 kB
<Carlin0> !info unrar
<ubot-it> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<edoubuntu> salve , ho sul mio pcla versione di ubuntu 14.04 lts 32 bit . volevo capire come mai non riesco ad aggiornare il software (il sistema rileva problemi di connesione rete, che non mi risulta avere )
<edoubuntu> avrei bisogno di installare un software a 64 bit per poter installare l'ultima versione di matlab
<edoubuntu> spero mi possiate aiutare
<vincenzo> c'è qualche utente che mi puo' aiutare
<peekpokepuke> rieccomi
<peekpokepuke> unrar
<peekpokepuke> shayla: Carlin0: ho installato unrar
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, installa anche rar
<peekpokepuke> ok
<Carlin0> quella che vedi è solo una gui ma ci vanno i programmi
<peekpokepuke> capisco ma perchè fino a 16.04 non ce nera bisogno?
<Carlin0> peekpokepuke, per il resto non saprei dirti non uso kde
<peekpokepuke> ora controllo se funziona
<peekpokepuke> non funziona
<peekpokepuke> non centra nulla avere o non avere rar
<peekpokepuke> comunque lo lascio
<peekpokepuke> per me c'è un bug su kubuntu 16.10 ed ark
<peekpokepuke> ma per averne conferma mi serve qualcuno con kubuntu
<marcus_u> buonpomeriggio lor signori....qualche giorno fa dopo un breve periodo di test ho finalmente installato lubuntu come s.o. unico e definitivo sul mio piccolo vaio vpcx11s1e,sono soddisfatto della semplicita' ed efficacia del sistema per quanto ho ancora molto da scoprire.Purtroppo pero' delle volte il sistema si blocca dopo aver aperto qualche progra
<marcus_u> mma o il browser di posta sylpheed...qualcuno sa spiegarmi da cosa puo' dipendere?grazie
<cristian_c> il browser di posta?
<marcus_u> vabbe' scusa ,sylpheed,ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> marcus_u: se il pc è vecchio potrebbe anche trattarsi di un guasto
<cristian_c> marcus_u: l'hard disk com'è messo?
<marcus_u> dici eh... certo ha 5/6 anni e usato parecchio....ma e' pur sempre un sony :)
<cristian_c> marcus_u: gli oggetti invecchiano
<cristian_c> fattene una ragione
<marcus_u> no per l'appunto questo ha una ssid no harddisk,dovrebbe dare qualche garanzia in piu' nel tempo....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: l'ssd ce l'hai messo tu?
<marcus_u> no 128gb di fabbrica
<cristian_c> ssd di 120 gb di sei anni fa?
<marcus_u> esattamente costava un botto ed era avanguardia....
<marcus_u> ...inoltre non ostante il pacchetto bluetooth sia installato non riesco a trasferire immagini dal telefono al pc...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quello dovrebbe essere un altro discorso
<cristian_c> marcus_u: in live riscontri la presenza di blocchi?
<marcus_u> certo, ma da dove vedo se il pc "vede" il mio cell., insomma un equivalente del pannello di controllo di win qui' non c'e'
<cristian_c> marcus_u: dimentica il pannello di controllo di win, stiamo parlando di un altro os
<cristian_c> marcus_u: dall'applet di gestione bluetooth
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ma ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<marcus_u> che significa in live ,perdonami..
<peppe124ub> il supporto di installazione
<cristian_c> marcus_u: la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> marcus_u: hai usato il dvd o l'usb?
<marcus_u> il sistema l'ho installato da pennetta....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: e non l'hai provato prima di installarlo?
<peppe124ub> allora inserisci quella e scegli "prova ubuntu" e vedi se si blocca pure
<marcus_u> ...dopo aver modificatol a boot priority da bios ,ma allora c'era ancora win7 installato.....
<peppe124ub> hai uefi o bios normale
<marcus_u> ok, nel caso l'i non accadesse quali sono le conclusioni?
<marcus_u> bios
<peppe124ub> se non funziona da li: 1)durante il download la live si è danneggiata 2)il pc non può eseguire ubuntu
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quindi non hai provato?
<krabador> peppe124ub: non avere fretta nelle diagnosi
<peppe124ub> non ho fretta
<krabador> peppe124ub: non hai fretta nel dare diagnosi perentorie non inerenti ad uno spettro completo
<marcus_u> si l'ho provato in modalita' test prima di installarlo ,mi pare che non accadesse ,ma il tempo di prova non e' stato troppo lungo.....mi volevo liberare di windows..
<krabador> peppe124ub: se vuoi offrire supporto qui, devi andare nella direzione opposta
<peppe124ub> ovvero?
<krabador> peppe124ub: rileggi le linee guida di questa risorsa .
<cristian_c> marcus_u: e allora fai un bel test massiccio ;)
<peppe124ub> si e c'era scritto di rivolgersi agli utenti come se avessero 0 conoscenze
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: appunto
<krabador> peppe124ub: ma non affermando tesi incomplete come perentorie, una cosa del genere ê parente a fare disinformazione
<marcus_u> si scusate ma le mie competenze non sono molto avanzate....
<cristian_c> proprio per questo motivo, tanta attenzione scrupolosa, è necessaria
<krabador> peppe124ub: drasticamente vietata
<peppe124ub> marcus_u non preoccuparti
<cristian_c> marcus_u: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve, per verificare
<marcus_u> quindi in modalita ' test avviando da usb?
<krabador> marcus_u: verifica in live , in una sessione di circa mezz'ora se hai problemi , al che torna qui e chiedi
<krabador> marcus_u: se riscontri problemi .
<cristian_c> marcus_u: 'prova lubuntu senza installarlo/try lubuntu without installing'
<marcus_u> ok
<cristian_c> marcus_u: una domansa
<cristian_c> domanda
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ogni quanto si blocca, attualmente?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: e solo sylpheed e il browser?
<peppe124ub> voglio solo ricordare che se marcus_u ha meno di 1GB di ram non può eseguire ubuntu e derivate, minimo 512MB ma non sotto
<marcus_u> per esempio all'apertura della gestione pacchetti .....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ad ogni avvio di gestione pacchetti?
<marcus_u> no. il mio piccolo ha 2gb ram e intel 1,86ghz
<peppe124ub> un solo core???
<marcus_u> no ad ogni avvio.....
<marcus_u> single core
<krabador> marcus_u: bravo , ricorda a peppe124ub che è il caso di parlare con cognizione di causa
<krabador> non sembra predisposto
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quindi solo la prima volta che apri gestore pacchetti in ogni singola sessione?
<marcus_u> pc non troppo bravo ma l'inglese lo conosco :) ,ma non tanto quello tecnico....
<peppe124ub> marcus_u con un solo core a 1,8GHZ non puoi ottenere molto, ma lubuntu dovrebbe andare discretamente, non ti preoccupare per il linguaggio tecnico, se io mi spiego male richiedi
<marcus_u> era un esempio si e' bloccato anche con altri programmi ,ma dovrei testare e scrivermi quando avviene...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sì, è buona cosa, testa il più possibile col maggior numero di cose possibiki
<cristian_c> possibili
<marcus_u> grazie ,qui' ho sempre trovato gente disponibile fuori dall'ordinario.....si vede che portate avanti con orgoglio una filosofia
<marcus_u> quindi mi sapete dire come sapere da dove derivano i problemi con il bluetooth  che non riceve i files dal cell.?
<peppe124ub> intanto compare l'icona?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: come ho scritto prima, controlla il gestore bkuetooth
<cristian_c> bluetooth
<marcus_u> nella barra in basso no ma il pacchetto risulta installato...
<peppe124ub> se non compare l'icona da nessuna parte lil dispositivo bluetooth non viene riconosciuto
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sì, ma l'hai avviato?
<marcus_u> l'icona non potrebbe essere nascosta?...vedo cmnq solo quella audio,carica,posta e wireless
<krabador> peppe124ub: l'icona appare anche in PC senza notebook ...
<krabador> *senza bluetooth
<peppe124ub> no, a me non appare (su ubuntu unity)
<peppe124ub> e ho bluetooth (non supportato forse)
<krabador> !amefunge | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<peppe124ub> krabador era solo per dire che l'icona non compare
<marcus_u> beh il mio vaio ha bluetooth...
<peppe124ub> che probabilmente non viene riconosciuto
<cristian_c> marcus_u: se non controlli il gestore bluetooth
<marcus_u> gia' quindi devo andare su gestione pacchetti eppoi.....
<cristian_c> stiamo a parlare del niente
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: !
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: ricordi cos'è stato detto prima?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: riguardi il bluetooth, devi aprire il gestore bluetooth, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi chiedi
<cristian_c> *riguardo
<marcus_u> ok provo...grazie
<peppe124ub> cristian_c non so ancora cosa vedete tu e krabador che non va, fate sempre a dire che il mio supporto è sproposito :(
<cristian_c> <marcus_u> beh il mio vaio ha bluetooth...
<cristian_c> <peppe124ub> che probabilmente non viene riconosciuto
<peppe124ub> esatto, se non gli appare l'icona il bluetooth non viene riconosciuto come hardware altrimenti il sistema ci pensa a metterla li
<cristian_c> krabador> peppe124ub: non hai fretta nel dare diagnosi perentorie non inerenti ad uno spettro completo
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: questo prima di che tu lo dicessi, in una situazione analoga
<cristian_c> peppe124ub: non è proprio scontata come cosa
<peppe124ub> ho avuto lubuntu per poco tempo e non mi mosrava l'icona bluetooth
<cristian_c> ecco
<fra> conn
<fra> #graphite
<krabador> con?
<krabador> fra, #machestaiaddì ?
<fra> scusate non ricordo come connettermi ad un canale
<krabador>  /join #canale
<akis24> fra: scrivilo negli appunti /j #nomecanale
<fra> perfetto grazie e scusatemi
<caravaggio972> sera... qualcuno sa aiutarmi a ripristinare un backup con rsnapshot?
<cristian_c> !chat | caravaggio972
<ubot-it> caravaggio972: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fr> salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazion
<vincenzo> buona sera
<vincenzo> torno adesso dal lavoro c'è qualcuno per aiutarmi con lo scanner
<Newutente> Salve ragazzi posso chiedervi un informazione?
<vincenzo> perchè nessuno mi risponde?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<peppe124ub> infatti, sembra che alcuni se ne vadano perchè pensano che nessuno ci sia
<vincenzo> scusa ma sono nuovo no so come funziona
<fabio_cc> !irc | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<peppe124ub> vincenzo non ti preoccupare
<vincenzo> comunque non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner
<peppe124ub> marc
<vincenzo> multifunzione kx-mb2000 panasonic
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vincenzo> 16.10  64 bit
<vincenzo> avevo problemi anche con la stampante che sono riuscito a risolvere grazie a voi
<peppe124ub> sto cercando
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, quindi, è solo lo scanner a non funzionare
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, hai installato xsane?
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> anche i driver
<peppe124ub> http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/europe/model/model_europe.htm
<peppe124ub> qua c'è il link
<peppe124ub> seleziona la versione, ci sono tante varianti del modello che hai detto tu
<vincenzo> ma la guida mi dice di aggiungere in un file di testo semplice dei parametri ma no riesco a capire dove aggiungerli
<peppe124ub> non toccare i file di sistema, meglio installare il driver
<peppe124ub> http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<peppe124ub> ecco un driver più vicino al tuo modello
<peppe124ub> scegli scanner e scarica
<vincenzo> driver già installati
<peppe124ub> anche quello scanner
<vincenzo> si
<krabador> vincenzo, cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules | pastebinit
<vincenzo> cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules | pastebinit
<krabador> peppe124ub, leggi il manuale relativo al driver dell'utente , prima di affermazioni aleatorie che inquinano solo il log
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360718/
<krabador> peppe124ub, leggi le linee guida, su "come offrire assistenza" , ultimo avvertimento
<vincenzo> scusa la fretta
<krabador> vincenzo,  # Panasonic MFS scanners
<krabador> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<vincenzo> e ci siamo
<krabador> queste linee, come ti è stato abbondantemente precisato ieri, e puoi rileggere il log del canale, devono finire sotto # Panasonic KV-S1045C
<krabador> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04da", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1010", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<krabador> vincenzo, speriamo di esserci ;)
<peppe124ub> krabador stavolta non trovo errori, ho consigliato all'utente di non toccare i file di sistema come previsto dal regolamento
<krabador> peppe124ub, non riesci a capire che all'utente serve altro
<krabador> peppe124ub, leggi il manuale del driver che serve all'utente
<peppe124ub> far funzionare il driver su sane?
<krabador> successivamente a tutti gli step relativi all'istallazione si passa al funzionamento
<vincenzo> krabador secondo quello che sono riuscito a capire le modifiche sono finite in fondo come dici tu ma lo scanner no viene rilevato mi date una mano
<krabador> vincenzo, non hai ancora capito
<krabador> che le linee devono andare sotto le linee che ti ho segnalato
<krabador> vincenzo, è da ieri che dai per scontato che quello che hai fatto , combaci con quello che ti ho segnalato di fare
<krabador> quando sono 2 cose diverse
<fabio_cc> [20:21:30] <krabador> queste linee, come ti è stato abbondantemente precisato ieri, e puoi rileggere il log del canale, devono finire sotto # Panasonic KV-S1045C
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, devi leggere con attenzione quello che ti viene scritto
<vincenzo> per favore fai un esempio più semplice è la prima volta che faccio una cosa delgenere
<Drox> Non riesco più ad accedere al mio Ubuntu 16.04 ho provato con la recovymode ma niente adesso sono con la schell del terminale
<krabador> !ripristino | Drox
<ubot-it> Drox: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Drox> Ho provato con update e upgrade
<krabador> Drox, con la iso della versione a tua scelta, anche direttamente la 16.10
<Drox> Krabador ti scrivo da cell
<Drox> Ma ieri sera era tutto ok ho fatto solo aggiornamento kernel e installato un programma di video-montaggio
<krabador> Drox, apri comunque questo link , te lo tieni nel cell, ti procuri un supporto di installazione di 16.04 o 16.10, e metti in atto quanto scritto
<peppe124ub> vincenzo sei iscritto sul forum
<fabio_cc> !chat | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> peppe124ub, sei nel canale irc di supporto, comportati di conseguenza
<fabio_cc> !irc | peppe124ub
<ubot-it> peppe124ub: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<krabador> Drox, "e installato un programma di video-montaggio" ---> cosa?
<peppe124ub> fabio_cc gli stavo chiedendo proprio per passare al supporto in altro luogo, visto che qui non è adatto per lui
<krabador> peppe124ub, e chi te l'ha detto?
<peppe124ub> voi in messaggi precedenti
<fabio_cc> peppe124ub, vincenzo è venuto in chat, non vedo perché lo devi dirottare sul forum
<Drox> Quello con l'icona dello squalo
<krabador> peppe124ub, sta ricevendo tutte le spiegazioni necessarie per fare tutto, a lui sta solo eseguire,
<krabador> Drox, senti, sii preciso
<krabador> Drox, nome, e sorgente di installazione
<peppe124ub> scusate, ho interpretato male i primi messaggi
<peppe124ub> krabador il programma con lo squalo è LightWorksù
<vincenzo> vedi se va bene
<krabador> peppe124ub, non ti chiami Drox
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360771/
<Drox> Ho installato Light works free
<peppe124ub> krabador pensavo non lo conoscessi e volevi saperlo
<Drox> Krabador scusa sto usando 2 cellulari
<krabador> vincenzo, bravo
<krabador> vincenzo, riavvia , e torna qui
<vincenzo> ok
<krabador> <krabador> Drox, nome, e sorgente di installazione  ---> "Ho installato Light works free" ---> sorgente di installazione ?
<Drox> krabador ho usato deb dalla pagina ufficiale
<krabador> Drox, che non è sinonimo che vada tutto liscio in ubuntu , se non è nel repo
<Drox> Scusa per la lentezza nelle risposte non è facile da cell
<krabador> qualunque cosa sia, e comunque venga raccomandata
<peppe124ub> krabador non dite sempre che su questo canale non si parla di ppa e deb esterni?
<krabador> Drox, in grub, in avvio, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> peppe124ub, si, esatto
<Drox> Ok per toglierlo posso provare con dpkg?
<Drox> Sono già li
<krabador> Drox, seconda voce dall'alto in grub
<krabador> Drox, e seleziona una versione kernel precedente all'ultima, vedi cosa fa
<Drox> Non si avvia ho provato tutti i kernel
<krabador> Drox, cosa che ti conviene dire all'inizio, appunto per non perdere tempo  ;)
<Drox> Già prima ho provato anche per i vari kernel le varie recovery
<Drox> Adesso sono in upstart
<Drox> Il mio utente lo vede e sono in terminale
<peppe124ub> riporta i messaggi
<peppe124ub> di erroe
<krabador> peppe124ub, non accavallarti per favore
<Drox> Per disinstallare il pacchetto deb che coma do devo dare?
<krabador> Drox, dpkg -l | grep light
<krabador> Drox, visto che sei da cell, fa una bella foto
<krabador> !image | Drox
<ubot-it> Drox: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vincenzo> eccomi ho provato xsane ma non viene riconosciuto nessun scanner
<krabador> vincenzo, con che sintassi ?
<vincenzo> spiega la sintassi
<krabador> vincenzo, manda xsane da terminale, e fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo> adesso ho provato ad aprire xsane come amministratore ma comunque non riconosce nessun scanner
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, chi ti ha detto di provare ad aprirlo come amministratore?
<vincenzo> ok scusa era una prova
<vincenzo> mando xsane da terminale
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, segui quello che ti viene detto
<vincenzo> ok
<Drox> krabador sto arrivando
<vincenzo> mi ripeti il comando pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dro> http://prntscr.com/cx8hhy
<Dro> Krabador sono drox link della foto sopra
<Dro> Ecco
<krabador> quanto spammi Dro :D
<krabador> sto aprendo
<Dro> Grazie
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360839/
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge lightworks | pastebinit
<Drox> Rimosso non ho pastebinit installato
<Drox> Cmq pacchetti lightworks* rimossi
<krabador> Drox, e ti pesava installarlo?
<Drox> Scusa
<krabador> Drox, no, frequenti questa risorsa da tempo, sai che serve il verbose dei comandi
<krabador> quando possibile.
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<vincenzo> comunque o provato anche simple scan ma niente
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> vincenzo: anche con sudo?
<vincenzo> no provo
<Drox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23360861/
<cristian_c> vincenzo: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> vincenzo: se non va: sudo xsane
<krabador> vincenzo,  con calma, appena puoi mandami cat /usr/lib/sane | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360864/
<Drox> Scusa il primo link http no https
<vincenzo> mi dice che si sta cercando di inviare un documento vuoto
<krabador> vincenzo, scusa, ho sbagliato
<krabador> vincenzo, ls -la /usr/lib/sane | pastebinit
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360874/
<krabador> Drox, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360884/
<vincenzo> krabador ci sei
<vincenzo> buona sera a tutti ci sentiamo domani
<krabador> Drox, cat /var/log/apt/term.log | pastebinit
<krabador> vincenzo, si
<krabador> Drox, /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360917
<krabador> Drox, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> è stato aggiornato kernel e xorg, potrebbero gli nvidia già esistenti, non andarci d'accordo
<Drox> ha ok
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360924
<Drox> impostando i vesa dovrebbe partire giusto?
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<krabador> Drox, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360946
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360947
<krabador> Drox, journalctl -p 3 -xb | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360956
<krabador> Drox, ok, sudo shutdown -h now
<Drox> riaccendo adesso? 😀
<krabador> vai
<Drox> Ho paura...
<krabador> dai speriamo.
<Drox> mmmmm non dice control cavo segnale
<krabador> sicuro che è attacato correttamente :D ?
<Drox> la scheda video non va... mmmmm riavvio e rientro in upstart
<Drox> direi di si seno prima come facevo a scrivere i comandi. 😂😂
<krabador> Drox, prova poi anche un kernel precedente
<Drox> 4.4.0.43 in prova stesso esito
<Drox> Non ne ho altri... provo con la recovery mode
<krabador> Drox, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> Drox, al che riavvii.
<krabador> Drox, se da recovery, devi avere root, con i permessi in scrittura
<krabador> che abiliti  mount -o remount,rw /
<Drox> aspetta
<Drox> Adesso vedo il mouse ma lo schermo è nero
<Drox> Sì vede solo la freccia
<krabador> Drox, si, ma devi dire cosa hai fatto prima
<Drox> niente
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<Drox> Sì sono in tty
<krabador> <Drox> niente ---> sicuro ?
<Drox> 2
<krabador> "<Drox> Non ne ho altri... provo con la recovery mode" ---> che cosa hai fatto di preciso ?
<Drox> Sì volevo far partire la recovery ma ho scollegato il video e ricollegato il cavo
<krabador> ok, allora da tty manda sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> journalctl -p 3 -xb | pastebinit
<Drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361052
<krabador> bello /etc//udev/rules.d/ft-rockey.rules , è roba vecchia
<krabador> Drox, sudo shutdown -h now
<Drox> krabador scusa se te lo chiedo perché spegnere invece di riavviate?
<krabador> si evita che hardware possa rimanere in stati intermedi
<Drox> Ah ok accendo....
<Drox> Grande
<krabador> molto bene
<Drox> è  partito....
<Drox> una cosa ma adesso evito di mettere i driver nvidia o dici che posso?
<dafduff> sera
<krabador> Drox, puoi riprovare, al che , male che va, li disinstalli
<krabador> !ciao | dafduff
<ubot-it> dafduff: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dafduff> ho un problemino con hd esterno WD my passport ultra ... Impossibile mostrare tutto il contenuto di «52B85DE7B85DC9DD»: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/media/dafne/52B85DE7B85DC9DD/bin»: Errore di input/output
<Drox> Sì ma se non ce nulla ancora ... devo rifare anzi dobbiamo perché io non me la ricordo già più. .. da vapo
<krabador> dafduff, errore di imput/output, non è mai un buon segno
<dafduff> uhm
<Drox> Sì vede*
<dafduff> ci sono salvati un sacco di file ..
<krabador> dafduff, eh, ok, ma se è andato, bisogna solo farsene una ragione in prima possibile
<krabador> dafduff, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dafduff, lsusb | pastebinit
<dafduff> non mi rassegno facile
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> dafduff, se non c'è niente da fare, puoi continuare a non rassegnarti andando ad un centro di recupero dati
<drox> krabador, un'ultima cosa se ti posso disturbare, lightworks il programma per il montaggio video, posso reinstallarlo?
<drox> è vero che non andava crascava sempre...
<drox> installo PiTiVi grazie di tutto ancora
<krabador> eeh, beh, lo vedi allora, che certe volte le cose convogliano :D ?
<krabador> drox, enjoy
<krabador> drox, puoi anche provare, non si puo' mai essere sicuri al 100% che qualcosa fuori dal repo, anche se garantita dal proprio staff, funzioni
<drox> ho provato pitivi ma non è all'altezza
<drox> faccio un po' di prove
<drox> grazie mille
<cristian_c> !programmi ! drox
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !programmi | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<ryuujin> !antani
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'antani'
<yoghi> buona sera, sto installando ubuntu server 14.02 lts, dopo la partizione non mi installa il kernel, pacchetto linux-generis, apro il /var/log/logsys
<yoghi> base-installer: warning: failed to get debconf answer 'base-installer/kernel/linux/initrd'
<yoghi> mi sono spiegato decentemente? grazie
<ciao_ubuntiani> scusate, io ho un processore 64bit. ho scaricato la versione 64 bit. quando avvio mi dice "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an 1686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu". ho provato anche con altri sistemi operativi (es. kali linux sia 64 che 32 bit) ma mi da sempre questo problema.come posso risol
<ciao_ubuntiani> vere
<yoghi> dove può essere il problema secondo voi? Ovviamente sono agli inizi
<ciao_ubuntiani> qualcuno mi può rispondere? devo usare una 32 bit. o è colpa del processore che è troppo vecchio
<Carlin0> ciao_ubuntiani, dicci il modelo esatto di cpu
<ciao_ubuntiani> la mia?
<ciao_ubuntiani> intel core duo E7500 2.93 ghz
<ciao_ubuntiani> una cpu vecchietta ma che va ancora da favola
<Carlin0> e in effetti è 64 bit
<ciao_ubuntiani> è quello che mi sta facendo smadonnare. sono anche abbastanza esperto in ste cose e non mi ha mai fatto cose del genere. qualche anno fa sia kali che ubuntu andavano. ora no
<ciao_ubuntiani> però. il fatto che lui chieda un x86-64 e io ho il I686 forse è quello
<ciao_ubuntiani> e dato che non va su VB non probo neanche a farlo andare in dualboot
<Carlin0> ma sei sicuro che sia quella la cpu ? è molto strano
<ciao_ubuntiani> si ne sono sicuro. carlino privato?
<Carlin0> no no scrivi in canale ho i privati chiusi
<ciao_ubuntiani> ah
<ciao_ubuntiani> ho visto
<Carlin0> ma tu carichi su macchina virtuale o sul pc ?
<ciao_ubuntiani> su macchina virtuale. non provo sul pc perche tanto non funzionerebbe
<Carlin0> e invece no
<Carlin0> sul pc va .....
<Carlin0> su macchina virtuale non centra nulla la cpu de pc
<ciao_ubuntiani> lo devo mettere su chiavetta e farlo andare... scusa dimmi come si fa perche non sono abituale del dualboot o se del genere
<Carlin0> da win ?
<ciao_ubuntiani> yesss
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ciao_ubuntiani> adesso provo con rufus
<ciao_ubuntiani> se funziona poi ti dico
<ciao_ubuntiani> ora rufus sta andando. tempo che fa le sue cose, avvio il tutto e se funziona vi aggiorno. grazie.
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-22
<ExPBoy> Buongiorno ne
<Waterfall> Ciao io ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. Appena inizia a copiare i dati mi dice che c'è un errore I/O che può essere dato da un dvd sporco. Io però faccio l'installazione da usb quindi dubito sia per quello
<ExPBoy> magari è la usb
<cristian_c> Waterfall: allora controlla l'integrità del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> Waterfall: e se è ok, prova a cambiare supporto usb
<cristian_c> Waterfall: come hai preparato la usb?
<ExPBoy> come hai fatto quella usb?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Waterfall> allora la stessa usb l'ho usata settimana scorsa per installare questo pc (quello che sto usando) e funzionava
<ExPBoy> si ma non hai risposto
<Waterfall> la chiavetta l'ho preparata con il programma per windos
<ExPBoy> quale?
<cristian_c> Waterfall: quale file .iso hai scaricato, esattamente?
<Waterfall> Unetbootin.
<cristian_c> e sopratutto di quale pc parliamo?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ExPBoy> unetbootin non è per windows
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Waterfall> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<Waterfall> scusa ex stavo leggendo delle istruzioni
<cristian_c> Waterfall: quale file .iso hai scaricato, esattamente?
<Waterfall> comunque Unetbootin c'è anche per win io usavo rufus per installare win e Unetbootin. per installare linus
<Waterfall> la iso era la ubuntu standard
<cristian_c> Waterfall: quale file .iso hai scaricato, esattamente?
<cristian_c> Waterfall: nome preciso del file
<Waterfall> ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> e sopratutto di quale pc parliamo?
<Waterfall> un x2 con 4gb di ram e 2 dischi da 320gb
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Waterfall: cpu marca e modello
<cristian_c> x2 non significa niente da solo
<Waterfall> hp pavilion a6000
<Waterfall> processore Athlon 64 X2 (W) 4200+ 2.2 GHz
<Waterfall> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<cristian_c> Waterfall: fa una schermata del punto in cui ottieni errore
<cristian_c> Waterfall: intanto, hai controllatp md5 del file .iso?
<winjam> scusate ho chiuso per sbaglio. Per sicurezza ho rifatto da capo la chiavetta. Magari tra metti e togli si era corrotto qualcosa ora faccio il controllo md5 del nuovo
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> winjam: comunque, essendo il pc abbastanza vecchio
<cristian_c> winjam: potresti considerare l'alternativa xubuntu
<cristian_c> non per un questione di ram, eh
<cristian_c> ma di processoee
<cristian_c> *processore
<cristian_c> winjam: verifica che non ci siano anche problemi con gli hard disk
<winjam> come posso verificare l'integrità degli HD?
<cristian_c> winjam: quanti siatemi sono presenti sugli hdd?
<winjam> su uno c'è win 7 sull'altro vorrei mettere ubuntu
<winjam> per cui uno è ntfs l'altro non ha partizione
<cristian_c> winjam: hai provato a partizionarlo?
<cristian_c> winjam: che poi errori con la copia di file non torna se il disco non è partizionato
<winjam> di solito lo lascio fare al programma d'installazione di ubuntu. Quando mi chiede dove metterlo gli dico di installarlo accanto a win e si prende l'intero secondo HD
<cristian_c> Waterfall> Ciao io ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. Appena inizia a copiare i dati mi dice che c'è un errore I/O che può essere dato da un dvd sporco. Io però faccio l'installazione da usb quindi dubito sia per quello
<cristian_c> winjam: sì, ma la copia avviene su partizioni
<winjam> allora non sono molto esperto dell'installazione
<winjam> di solito faccio così
<winjam> lascio un hd non partizionato
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Waterfall: fa una schermata del punto in cui ottieni errore
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Waterfall: intanto, hai controllatp md5 del file .iso?
<winjam> avvio l'installazione e dopo che mi chiede lingua tastiera e fuso mi dice dove voglio che venga installato. Io seleziono accanto a win. lui mi dice "verranno create le seguenti partizioni" io lascio fare e lui installa tutto nel secondo HD
<cristian_c> winjam: e posta anche una schermata di gparted
<winjam> si ho controllato ora è giusto
<cristian_c> winjam: accanto a win?
<cristian_c> ma se hai detto di installare sul secondo disco non partizionato
<cristian_c> winjam: magari con dati oggettivi, possiamo ragionare meglio sul da farsi
<cristian_c> !image | winjam
<ubot-it> winjam: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<winjam> ok hai ragione così non ha senso quando rifaccio l'installazione carico le varie foto
<cristian_c> esatto
<winjam> grazie mi sei stato veramente utile ho capito parecchie cose ^_^
<cristian_c> winjam: un'altra cosa
<winjam> dimmi
<cristian_c> winjam: apetta
<cristian_c> winjam: quando sei in live, hai problemi ad accedere alle partizioni windows?
<cristian_c> dal file manager
<winjam> no
<winjam> mi accede bene
<cristian_c> ok, prova e posta le schermate richieste
<cristian_c> di gparted tutti e due i dischi
<winjam> ok
<winjam> grazie dell'aiuto ci vediamo presto, spero, con buone nuove ^_^
<tercese> buongiorno, sul mio pc ho 2 S.O. (ubuntu 16.04 e windows 10) ma questa mattina sul grub mi è sparita la riga di windows 10. Vorrei sapere se devo riformattare tutto oppure da ubuntu posso recuperare tutto Grazie
<cristian_c> tercese: in seguito a cosa è sparita?
<tercese> dovevo entrare su win 10 (che non lo usavo da un po di tempo) e mi diceva che non trovava il sistema operativo ed ho lasciato perdere ma al riavvio e proprio sparita la riga windows 10 (loader) quando sono entrato su uvuntu pero' sulla partizione ho trovato i file di win 10
<tercese> spero di essermi spiegato
<tercese> ho provato ad usare grub customizer e rinserire la riga (acendo riferimento ad un altro pc in dualboot) ma mi sono fermato alla stringa UUID che non so dove trovarla
<cristian_c> tercese: se è cambiato il uuid
<tercese> scusa la mia ignoranza ma in che senso
<cristian_c> tercese: apri un terminale
<tercese> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tercese> aperto
<tercese> fatto ed ora?
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<cristian_c> tercese: l'ultima volta che hai usato windows 10, avevi scelto iberna invece di arresta?
<tercese> non mi ricordo più io uso sempre ubuntu e dato che per lavoro ogni tanto mi serve win10 mi serviva per completare un lavoretto tutto qui
<tercese> mi sono usciti dei messaggi di errore
<cristian_c> tercese: quando hai usato windows l'ultima volta?
<cristian_c> tercese: incolla su psstebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tercese: il comando non ha restituito un link?
<tercese> fatto avete ricevuto?
<cristian_c> tercese: non hai incollato nessun link
<tercese> scusami tanto dimmi cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> prima ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> tercese: il comando non ha restituito un link?
<cristian_c> cosa su cui non hai ancora risposto
<tercese> no
<cristian_c> ok, e allora incolla il risultato del terminale su pastebin
<tercese> l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> e posta qui il link della pagina in canale
<cristian_c> come ti ha spiegato il bot
<tercese> https://thepb.in/p/8qhOmgG0jr1i0
<cristian_c> *posta in canale il link della pagina
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro non è pastebin segnalato
<tercese> io ho cliccato sul link che mi hai dato
<cristian_c> 16.04, tercese ?
<tercese> si
<cristian_c> tercese: il link che ti ho dato, manda qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> e non thepb.in
<tercese> io incollo ma non visualizzo nessun tasto invio solo paste
<cristian_c> Errore di sintassi alla riga 450 Errori di sintassi sono stati rilevati nel file di configurazione di GRUB generato. Assicurarsi che non vi siano errori in /etc/default/grub e /etc/grub.d/* o segnalare un bug allegando il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new.
<cristian_c> tercese: li hai fatti gli aggiornamenti di sistema a ubuntu?
<tercese> si ma circa 20 giorni fa
<tercese> sia update che upfrade
<tercese> upgrade
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> tercese: se incolli e premi paste poi si apre la pagina di cui dovrai postare il link ..
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<tercese> ma è normale che è lento?
<tercese> sta estraendo
<cristian_c> tercese: il secondo o il primo?
<tercese> il secondo
<cristian_c> tercese: dipende da quanti aggiornamenti ci sono da fre
<cristian_c> fare
<tercese> sul primo è uscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363410/
<tercese> ok
<tercese> mi dice estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100% ma non va avanti
<cristian_c> aspetta
<tercese> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=595797
<tercese> devo segi
<tercese> devo seguire le istruzioni che mi avete inviato? quidi uscire dalla chat
<tercese> o aspettare che finisca l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> tercese: puoi restare quanto ti pare
<cristian_c> tercese: se stsi chattando da browser, puoi anche aprire altre schede
<cristian_c> senza chiudere quella della chat
<tercese> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: di che pc si tratta?
<tercese> toshiba portage r930 4 gb ram
<cristian_c> tercese: che cpu ha?
<cristian_c> marca e modello
<tercese> i5
<cristian_c> tercese: allora gli aggiornamenti da fare sono veramente tanti
<cristian_c> se ci sta mettendo tanto
<tercese> certo
<cristian_c> oppure hai una connessione molto lenta
<tercese> 13 mega
<tercese> telecom
<cristian_c> e allora sono tanti aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> tercese: avverti auando ha finito
<cristian_c> postando il link al paste
<tercese> ho letto quello che devo fare ma per uno inesperto come me non può danneggiare tutto?
<tercese> lavorando sul grub?
<cristian_c> tercese: strano, perché segnalano che grub cutomizer non dovrebbe produrre danni del genere
<cristian_c> non so se in tutto questo c'entri windows 10
<tercese> windows ha rotto c'entra sempre
<cristian_c> ma ni
<cristian_c> ma no
<tercese> se non fosse per il lavoro non lo userei più
<cristian_c> tercese: beh, comunque, nel primo output avevi
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 225 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> quello di quando hai installato pastebinit
<tercese> si
<akis24> tercese: e sarebbe da chiarire come mai hai ultimo kernel piu' i vecchi e il resto indietro da tanto
<cristian_c> esatto
<gasgano> https://thepb.in/p/0ghJnzvo4gO
<cristian_c> oooohhh, gasgano
<cristian_c> intanto
<cristian_c> !ciao | gasgano
<ubot-it> gasgano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tercese> cioè che non lo aggiono da tanto?
<cristian_c> che si fa così, gasgano ?
<akis24> tercese: normalmente kernel e aggiornamenti viaggiano insieme .. nel tuo caso no ..
<gasgano> scusate sono "nuovo"
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> gasgano: ma sopratutto formula la domanda qui in canale
<gasgano> non riesco a formattare il mio pc ne con gparted ne con disco
<cristian_c> gasgano: esattamente, quanti sistemi hai sul tuo pc?
<cristian_c> gasgano: e di che pc si tratta?
<gasgano> uno
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<gasgano> ubunti 16.04
<cristian_c> gasgano: cosa devi fare dopo la formattazione?
<gasgano> reinstallare il sistema
<cristian_c> gasgano: sempre 16.04?
<cristian_c> gasgano: e di che pc si tratta?
<gasgano> si
<gasgano> asus
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gasgano
<ubot-it> gasgano: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ExPBoy> asus fa molti modelli di pc con caratteristiche diverse
<gasgano> notebook
<ExPBoy> e dai
<cristian_c> gasgano: per favore, fa come dice il bot
<gasgano> come faccio ad estrarre i dati che mi chiedete?
<ExPBoy> è come dire ho una fiat berlina
<cristian_c> gasgano: stai chattando da quel pc?
<gasgano> si
<cristian_c> gasgano: puoi aprire un terminale?
<gasgano> si
<akis24> se andiamo avanti a una parola per riga siamo messi male
<cristian_c> gasgano: dogita, in un terminale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> *digita
<gasgano> fatto, le info sono tantissime
<gasgano> che non me le carica
<gasgano> come faccio a postarle?
<akis24> aspetta gasgano  .. cristian_c  ti spiaga tutto
<akis24> spiega*
<cristian_c> gasgano: se hai installato pastebinit, digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora, forse ci siamo per lo shutdown
<kiko1> ciao a tutti sono tornato
<kiko1> ho fatto come mi avevate detto
<kiko1> ho eliminato la partizione 8 dello swag
<kiko1> con gparted in live di ubuntu
<kiko1> dopodichè ho installato ubuntu 16.10 sperando in cose migliori
<cristian_c> kiko1: se riscontri ancora il problema dello spegnimento/reboot su 16.10
<gasgano> fatto
<kiko1> non sò se riscontro problemi di spegnimento perchè 16:10 nemmeno parte
<kiko1> ho pure tentato di cancellare quiet splash e scritto acpi=off
<kiko1> ma niente
<kiko1> nessun segno di vita
<cristian_c> gasgano: incolla in canale il link risultante dal comando
<cristian_c> kiko1: aspé
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai scaricato la 64 bit?
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai controllato md5?
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> kiko1: e sopratutto, hai ancora 16.04 sull'hard disk?
<kiko1> no quello no
<cristian_c> kiko1: md5 o 16.04?
<cristian_c> no a cosa?
<akis24> gasgano:  sotto nel terminale alla fine hai un link .. postalo qui
<kiko1> ho detto in istallzione di cancellare 16.04 e metterci sopra 16.10
<cristian_c> kiko1: ma se hai detto che non parte
<cristian_c> ahh, ma hai installatoc16.10?
<akis24> kiko1: e se avvii da live arriva fino alla fine ? hai provato o no ?
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora, fai una cosa
<gasgano> Comando "shw" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<gasgano> shw "comando non trovato"
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai una nvidia?
<kiko1> no l'installazione è partita, ho fatto tutta l'installazione
<cristian_c> gasgano: concentrati meglio
<akis24> gasgano: ma li leggi i comandi o no  potresti pure fare copia e incolla per non sbaglaire
<kiko1> poi però quando l'ho avviato non ha dato segni
<cristian_c> gasgano: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<kiko1> si ho nvidia
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora invece di acpi=off
<kiko1> gtx960m
<cristian_c> kiko1: inserisci nomodeset
<cristian_c> kiko1: e rimuovi quiet splash
<cristian_c> dopodiché f10
<kiko1> ok esco da win10
<kiko1> a dopo
<cristian_c> ok
<gasgano> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -V
<gasgano> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-u user]
<gasgano> usage: sudo -l [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-U user] [-u user]
<gasgano>             [command]
<gasgano> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-r role] [-t type] [-C num] [-g group] [-h host] [-p
<tercese> scusate a me ha finito l'aggionamento che devo fare?
<cristian_c> tercese:
<tercese> ??
<cristian_c> cristian_c> tercese: avverti auando ha finito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> postando il link al paste
<tercese> ha finito
<cristian_c> gas: se vuoi ricevere suporto cerca di non prendere iniziatibe
<cristian_c> iniziative
<akis24> tercese: vuoi farci vedere o no ?
<cristian_c> gas: se avessi fatto copia e incolla del comando, non avresti avuto questo tipo di problemi
<cristian_c> spiegate a tercese e gas che devono postare i link
<akis24> cristian_c:  non perderci tempo  se vanno per fatti loro auguri e amen
<tercese> https://thepb.in/p/nZhl4Vw85wwTY
<cristian_c> gas: se vuoi ricevere suporto cerca di non prendere iniziatibe
<cristian_c> gas: se avessi fatto copia e incolla del comando, non avresti avuto questo tipo di problemi
<gasgano> per il copia e incolla non me lo fa fare
<gasgano> perche quello da postare è lungo
<cristian_c> 'configurazione di grub-pc'
<cristian_c> quindi, tercese non sei in nodalità uefi
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<tercese> x cristian_c     no
<cristian_c> gasgano: è un comando semplice
<gasgano> come posso postare più una decina di righe?
<cristian_c> gasgano: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<tercese> cmq non è che vado per la mia strada è che secondo me voi dovreste scendare al mio livello di conoscenza
<cristian_c> gasgano: semplicemente non postare qui l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> gasgano: è il comando che devi incollare da qui al terminale
<tercese> dato che io non sono in grado di salire al vostro
<cristian_c> tercese: incollare un link è una cosa che tutti possono capire
<cristian_c> a prescindere dal sistema operativo utilizzato
<cristian_c> tercese: nel bios hai modalità legacy o uefi impostata?
<tercese> ma il link che vi ho dato è quello che volevate?
<tercese> legacy
<cristian_c> tercese: e windows 10 l'hai installato in modalità legacy?
<tercese> si
<cristian_c> forse ci sono problemi con questo fatto
<tercese> con uefi non riuscivo ad installare niente
<tercese> ne 10 ne 16.04
<gasgano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363706/
<gasgano> fatto
<cristian_c> tercese: hai installato 16.04 da zero?
<cristian_c> tercese: oppure aggiornato da ubuntu precedente?
<tercese> da zero sempre dopo il win10 ma l'ho fatto a maggio
<cristian_c> product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz vendor: Intel Corp.
<tercese> quando esce una nuova versione long time prefrisco da 0
<cristian_c> product: RC410M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200M]
<cristian_c> tercese: ok
<cristian_c> gasgano: 2 gb di ram?
<tercese> 4
<cristian_c> tercese: ho domandato a gssgano
<gasgano> non lo so se sono 2 gb
<cristian_c> gasgano: il pc è abbastanza vecchio
<cristian_c> gasgano: probabilmente potresti trarre maggior giovamento con xubuntu
<cristian_c> gasgano: comunque , che problemi hai con la reinstallazione?
<cristian_c> tercese: allora, grub non rileva windows 10
<cristian_c> per un qualche motivo
<gasgano> per esempio abw non funziona nonostante lo abbia reistallato
<cristian_c> tercese: hai avvio rapido impostato in windows 10?
<tercese> no
<cristian_c> gasgano: ?
<cristian_c> tercese: hai usato iberna o arresta sistema?
<tercese> no
<gasgano> ma poi "disco" non mi fa formattare
<cristian_c> tercese: non è una domanda da sì o no
<cristian_c> gasgano: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> tercese: intendo in windows
<cristian_c> l'ultima volta che l'hai utilizzato
<cristian_c> tercese: hai usato iberna o arresta sistema?
<cristian_c> per spegnerlo
<tercese> non mi ricordo spiacente
<tercese> troppo tempo
<gasgano> quando lancio "dischi" scusami,e chiedo di formattare /dev/sda1 non me lo permette
<cristian_c> tercese: potrebbe c'entrare anche questo, oltre al discorso bios legacy
<cristian_c> tercese: ora visto che hai legacy
<tercese> quindi riformatto?
<cristian_c> tercese: anche se formatfi poi magari continui a non avere accesso a windows
<cristian_c> tercese: prova a purgare grub-customizer
<cristian_c> tercese: dopodiché secondo me, ti conviene reinstallare grub
<tercese> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: ma nel modo classico, visto che hai legacy
<cristian_c> !grub | tercese
<ubot-it> tercese: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> tercese: per purgare grub-customizer, usa ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | tercese
<ubot-it> tercese: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tercese> ok è quello che vi stavo chiedendo
<tercese> grazie
<cristian_c> tercese: facci sapere eventuali sviluppi
<tercese> ok vi gaccio sapere e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere del tempo utile
<cristian_c> gasgano: brh, è ovvio che non puoi
<cristian_c> gasgano: visto che sda1 è la partizione di sistema in uso
<cristian_c> gasgano: ti dp un consiglio, poi fai tu
<cristian_c> *do
<cristian_c> visto che devi reinstallare
<cristian_c> tercese: nessun problema
<cristian_c> il supporto è qui apposta per le problematiche di sistema
<gasgano> dimmi pure
<cristian_c> gasgano: ti suggerisco di scaricare xubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> gasgano: xubuntu ha un'interfaccia grafica più leggera
<cristian_c> rispetto a quella di ubuntu liscio
<cristian_c> gasgano: masterizzi il file .iso di xubuntu su dvd oppure crei una pendrive su usb con rufus
<cristian_c> gasgano: al che, dopo backjo dei tuoi dati, mandi la 16.10 in boot
<cristian_c> *backup
<cristian_c> gasgano: la provi bene per vedere se ti soddisfa, in sessione di provs
<cristian_c> gasgano: al che installi appunto da live
<cristian_c> nella stessa partizione su cui è presente 16.04
<cristian_c> !installazione | gasgano
<ubot-it> gasgano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> gasgano: qui ci sono esempi passo passo
<cristian_c> !gparted | gasgano
<ubot-it> gasgano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> gasgano: e se ci sono problemi, chiedi pure qui
<gasgano> ok, provo a mettere in pratica il suggerimento. grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<kiko1> ciao
<kiko1> ho provato con nomodeset ma mi dà ancora lo schermo completamente viola
<kiko1> inoltre mi è venuto il dubbio
<kiko1> md5 non lo ho fatto
<kiko1> però non riesco a trovare il codice del prodotto sul sito di ubuntu per confrontarlo con il mio
<kiko1> qualcuno mi può mettere il link?
<pasqualino> buon pomeriggio ...  ho un piccolo problema con il bluetooth. Ho comprato delle cuffie bluetooth (che hanno anche il microfono) Sto cercando di usare con ubuntu ma senza successo.
<pasqualino> Ho un televisore/monitor che è collegato tramite hdmi ... quando vado a connettere il dispositivo me lo riconosce
<pasqualino> vedo il nome e anche la scritta con il nome del prodotto. Solo che on riesco a sentire nulla.
<pasqualino> Ho provato a "giocare" con le impostazioni del pannello di controllo dell'audio ma senza risultati.
<pasqualino> Ho provato anche a vedere se fosse un problema di cuffie e su windows funzionano dopo 5 secondi :.-) Ho ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !md5 | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> kiko1: se hai rimosso quiet splash, non hai lo schermo viola
<cristian_c> kiko1: dovrebbe apparire il log di boot, posta delle schermate in merito
<cristian_c> pasqualino: il gestore bluetooth trova le cuffie?
<kiko1> ok md5 è a posto, ho installato quello giusto
<pasqualino> si trova le cuffie e mi dice che sono connesse correttamente ... le vedo anche nell'uscita
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora procedi con il resto
<pasqualino> posso selezionare hdmi e cuffie  ... ma se metto cuffie non fa lo switch
<cristian_c> pasqualino: hai controllato pavucontrol o il gestore audio?
<kiko1> non solo ho rimosso quiet splash ma ho anche scritto al suo posto nomodeset
<cristian_c> pasqualino: il gestore ha alcune tab, cos'hai impostato
<pasqualino> gestore audio intendi dove vedo hardware, ingresso uscita
<cristian_c> pasqualino: sì
<cristian_c> kiko1: e allora dovrebbe apparirti il log
<pasqualino> si ho provato a "giocarci" un pò cambiando tutte le impostazioni
<cristian_c> kiko1: senza splash lo schermo viola viene rimosso
<cristian_c> e senza quiet appare il log
<pasqualino> ma senza successo ... ho provato anche a disassociarele cuffie e rimeterle
<pasqualino> le riconosce al volo
<cristian_c> pasqualino: e cosa vede il gestore in hardware?
<cristian_c> il gestore audio
<kiko1> riprovo vediamo, ma sento il pc fare dei strani rumori
<kiko1> ora riprovo
<pasqualino> vedo le cuffie come harware avendo il microfono le vedo sia in ingresso che in uscita
<cristian_c> pasqualino: ma il tv via bluetooth ti serve per funzionalità audio o altro?
<pasqualino> no il pc ha il bluetooth
<cristian_c> pasqualino: allora, devi impostarle come predefinite
<pasqualino> io vorrei ascoltare la tv tramite le cuffie bluetooth
<cristian_c> pasqualino: hai parlato anche di tv
<cristian_c> pasqualino: O.o
<cristian_c> pasqualino: secondo me, non hai capito bene come usarlo
<pasqualino> si per spiegare che l'audio esce dalla porta hdmi ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino: le cuffie bluetooth servono per l'audio del pc
<cristian_c> non dellla tv
<pasqualino> mi sembrava una informazione importante ...
<cristian_c> se l'audio del pc va su tv
<cristian_c> non andrà nelle cuffie bluetooth
<cristian_c> o sulle cuffie o via hdmi
<cristian_c> non contrmporaneamente
<pasqualino> io voglio che vada nelle cuffie
<cristian_c> e allora devi deselezionare l'audio via hdmi
<pasqualino> non le voglio contemporaneamente .. se metto le cuffie è perchè non posso usare l'audio della tv :-)
<cristian_c> pasqualino: è un portatile?
<pasqualino> non un pc fisso
<cristian_c> pasqualino: è un portatile?
<cristian_c> 'jon un pc fisso'
<cristian_c> non
<pasqualino> un pc fisso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi vuoi tenere solo il video su hdmi
<pasqualino> ma lui non lo riconosce al volo che quando collego le cuffie in automatico manda il segnale nelle cuffie
<cristian_c> pasqualino: puoi fare una prova?
<kiko1> sono in ubuntu
<cristian_c> pasqualino: speta
<cristian_c> pasqualino: puoi fare una prova?
<pasqualino> si tenere il video e ll'audio dirottarlo nell cuffie
<kiko1> mi danno errori
<pasqualino> certo posso fare tutte le prove che vogliamo
<cristian_c> pasqualino: puoi collegare delle cuffie fisiche al jack del pc?
<cristian_c> mentre hai il video su hdmi
<pasqualino> no non hanno il jack ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino: puoi collegare delle cuffie fisiche al jack del pc?
<cristian_c> delle cuffie fisiche
<cristian_c> quelle a filo
<cristian_c> kiko1: bene, come scritto prima, posta delle schermate
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai anche aggunto nomodeset?
<cristian_c> !image | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kiko1> si si ho messo nomodeset
<cristian_c> pasqualino: c'è da capire se con cuffie a filo e video su hdmi, l'audio va sulle cuffie
<cristian_c> pasqualino: vorrei che facessi questa semplice verifica
<pasqualino> si con windows funziona tutto alla grande
<cristian_c> pasqualino: ti ho chiesto una cosa semplice
<cristian_c> puoi farlo?
<pasqualino> ho provato anche con skype e il microfono funziona alla grande
<pasqualino> non ho delle cuffie con il jack
<cristian_c> non ne hai nemmeno una?
<cristian_c> pasqualino: delle casse?
<cristian_c> pc fisso e non hai né casse né vecchi auricolari?
<pasqualino> ... no ... in tutti i casi il computer è situato a quasi 2,5 metri di altezza
<kiko1> come faccio a stampare la schermata {e la tastiera non mi da' il punto di domanda}
<pasqualino> è un pc da "salotto" pe intenderci ... è moltato il alto accanto alla televisione
<cristian_c> pasqualino: eh, ma è una prova veloce, per vedere se su ubuntu tutto va bene con lo sdoppiamento di video e audio
<cristian_c> su due tipi di uscite diverse
<cristian_c> kiko1: delle foto
<pasqualino> lo so ma non ne ho di cuffiette ...
<cristian_c> pasqualino: allora fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> pasqualino: prova a mandare un video/audio
<cristian_c> con le cuffie bluetooth collegate
<cristian_c> e stacca il video per un attimo
<cristian_c> mentre è in riproduzione
<cristian_c> e dimmi se iniziano ad andare
<cristian_c> pasqualino: per il resto si vede dopo, mi assento
<pasqualino> allora ... non sembrano andare
<pasqualino> ma se ti può aiutare ... se io faccio il test dei suoni io li sento
<kiko1> la sto inviando
<pasqualino> sento i suoni di sistema ...
<pasqualino> ma non sento quello di chrome
<pasqualino> (ho messo youtube) .. oora provo a vedere se sento l'audio di una canzone
<kiko1> mandata
<kiko1> arrivata
<pasqualino> ok quindi solo chrome non vanno sulle cuffie
<kiko1> ne mando un-altra sulla seconda parte
<problem> salve
<problem> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<pasqualino> allora cristian_c ... il problema era perchè avevo aperto una scheda in incognito ...
<pasqualino> se apro yotube normale funziona tutto
<pasqualino> grazie di tutto
<kiko1> il link della prima foto e' http://prntscr.com/cxhatn
<kiko1> ho mandato anche la seconda foto
<kiko1> il link e' http://prntscr.com/cxhdsx
<cristian_c> kiko1: dovrai aspettare un po'
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | problem
<ubot-it> problem: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kiko1> ora ne mando una terza
<kiko1> sto inviando la terza
<problem> ragazzi sto provando ad installare ubuntu mate ma non ne vuol sapere
<problem> arrivo alla scelta della lingua
<problem> arriva a copia file
<problem> e si blocca il pallino dopo un 5 min
<problem> e si inchioda il pc
<problem> delle volte dal boot from cd
<problem> nn legge nemmeno il cd
<problem> non so piu che fare
<problem> mi sento costretto a rimettere win 7
<problem> a malincuore
<kiko1> il link della terza foto e' http://prntscr.com/cxhfbq
<kiko1> ora ne mando una quarta
<kiko1> il link della quarta e' http://prntscr.com/cxhgsy
<kiko1> ora vi mando la quinta ed ultima
<problem> ma qualcuno può darmi almeno una risp?
<problem> ma ho scelto la sezione sbagliata non è assitemza qui?
<kiko1> il link della quinta e ultima e' http://prntscr.com/cxhhzi
<ClauWeb> Ho un problema con la scheda wireless rtl8723be, non riesce a trovare connessioni se metto il pc accanto al modem riesce a trovare la mia connessione ma con un segnale troppo basso e non riesco a connetterm
<problem> claoweb cerco assitenza pure io ma pare nn ci sia nessuno
<ClauWeb> azz...
<problem> o ci ignorano nn so
<problem> essendo un sistema open source dovrebbe esserci assistenza immediata
<problem> proprio per la recensione che sidovrebbe avere in merito
<kiko1> rimetto insieme i link uno dopo l'altro 1 http://prntscr.com/cxhatn , 2  http://prntscr.com/cxhdsx , 3  http://prntscr.com/cxhfbq , 4  http://prntscr.com/cxhgsy , 5  http://prntscr.com/cxhhzi
<gredre> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu su un notebook con windows 7, come devo fare?
<gredre> help
<ciao_ubuntiani> messaggio destinato a: carlin0.
<ciao_ubuntiani> ho usato rufus e ora sembra andare tutto bene. grazie dell' aiuto
<lalla> ciao, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16 come sistema operativo affiancandolo a windows10. riscontro però una difficoltà: non mi viene data la possibilità "installare ubuntu affiancandolo a windows10", ma solo le opzioni di cancellazione totale di windows o la partizione manulae (che vorrei evitare, essendo inesperta). come posso fare? ci può ess
<lalla> ere qualcosa che sto facendo male? per ora sto seguendo alla lettera le indicazioni di varie guide e tutorial, ma nessuno riscontra questo problema. grazie!
<Guest51360> Ce qualcuno
<Guest51360> ??
<davide1> lalla:usi una pen drive usb e clicca su prova senza installare
<davide1> poi segui questa guida wiki.ubuntu-it.org/installazione/instalalreubuntu
<davide1> devo andare se problemi ci cooleghiamo in remoto
<davide1> quit
<ninodedo> ciao a tutti. Sto creando una distro live di xubuntu 16.10su usb da 4gb persistente. Volevo sapere quanto spazio necessita xubuntu e quanto posso dedicarlo ai file protetti.
<cristian_c> kiko1:
<cristian_c> kiko1: le schermate che hai mandato sono del desktop, non del boot
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai provato a installare i driver nvidia da Driver aggiuntivi?
<manjaroo> salve
<krabador> !ciao | manjaroo
<ubot-it> manjaroo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest56279> ce qluno
<krabador> !qualcuno | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest56279> ciao, ho un problema, installando ubuntu mate 16.04 mi sta dando una serie di problemi, quando faccio il boot dal cd molte volte non legge e a volte si, avolte esce una schermata nera, o parte tutto..infatti ieri sono arrivato alla schermata di installazone, sono arrivato alla schermata delle credenziali e dopo un 10 min che diceva copia file in co
<Guest56279> rso, si è blocato il pallino del caricamentp
<Guest56279> e mi ha inchiodato il pc
<Guest56279> attualmente ho win 7 e nn ho nexx problema
<Guest56279> e linux 11.04 sull'altra partizione
<cristian_c> Guest56279: mi sembra di aver già letto nel log
<cristian_c> un utente con questo problema
<Guest56279> bene...che soluzione ci sarebbe?
<cristian_c> sei l'utente problem?
<Guest56279> no
<kiko1> ciao
<kiko1> ho letto adesso il messaggio
<cristian_c> Join: problem [gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.151.26.17.141]
<Guest56279> ciao a te
<cristian_c> Join: hi [gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.151.26.17.141]
<cristian_c> * hi is now known as Guest56279
<kiko1> come posso installare i driver nvidia da Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> Guest56279: allora è qualcuno che si è collegato dal tuo 'c
<cristian_c> pc
<krabador> kiko1: software-properties-gtk
<Guest56279> sicuramente mio fratello
<krabador> kiko1: drivers aggiuntivi
<Guest56279> stiamo uscendo pazzi in 2
<cristian_c> kiko1: prima di tutto, sei entrato nel desktop, cosa che non avevi spcificato
<krabador> Guest56279: mettetevi d'accordo
<kiko1> ma da terminale o da firefox?
<kiko1> si si sono nel desktop, non si vedeva dalle foto?
<krabador> kiko1: terminale
<Guest56279> in che senso krabra?
<krabador> kiko1: apre una finestra
<toto-ubuntu> salve a tutti! installando ubuntu sul mio pc, ho scelto di farlo "affiancandolo a windows 10".. vorrei sapere come posso fare a "disinstallare" ubuntu senza perdere i dati salvati in windows..
<krabador> !chi | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> !windows | toto-ubuntu
<ubot-it> toto-ubuntu: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> Guest56279: allora, una cosa:
<toto-ubuntu> grazie
<Guest56279> dimmi
<cristian_c> problem> mi sento costretto a rimettere win 7
<cristian_c> <problem> a malincuore
<cristian_c> problem> ma qualcuno può darmi almeno una risp?
<cristian_c> <problem> ma ho scelto la sezione sbagliata non è assitemza qui?
<krabador> cristian_c: se l'utente ha da chiedere chiede
<krabador> altrimenti va in chat
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kiko1> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> problem> o ci ignorano nn so
<cristian_c> <problem> essendo un sistema open source dovrebbe esserci assistenza immediata
<cristian_c> <problem> proprio per la recensione che sidovrebbe avere in merito
<cristian_c> Guest56279: non è proprio un buon modocdi porsi per chiedere assistenza
<Guest56279> ma forse avrà parlato così poichè non riceveva assistenza
<Guest56279> gli ho detto io di chiedere in chat in quanto ero a lavoro
<Guest56279> e mi serve il pc
<krabador> Guest56279: si entra , si chiede e si aspetta
<krabador> !irc | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<krabador> Guest56279: questo è il regolamento di questa risorsa
<Guest56279> certo ho compreso ma non sono io il diretto interessato
<Guest56279> lo riferirò sicuramente
<cristian_c> kiko1: che driver ti presenta?
<Guest56279> quindi tornando al mio problema non è possibile avere una risoluzione?
<krabador> kiko1: se hai dubbi , manda uno screen
<krabador> !image | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Guest56279: cosa intendi per schermata delle credenziali?
<kiko1> si infatti stavo scrivendo ma credo sia meglio una immagine
<Guest56279> quando chiede di inserire nome, nome pc ecc..dopo la schermata dell'orario
<cristian_c> Guest56279: durante l'installazione?
<kiko1> la sto inviando
<Guest56279> si
<cristian_c> !md5 | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> kiko1: in ogni caso, quando non rimuovi $vt_handoff dalla riga di boot, ciò che modifichi potrebbe non avere effetto
<cristian_c> *modifiche della riga di boot
<Guest56279> che dovrei fare !christian
<krabador> kiko1: le modifiche di GRUB che funzionano , vanno impostate poi definitivamente
<cristian_c> Guest56279: si legge la guida del link
<cristian_c> Guest56279: l'hai già fatto?
<Guest56279> ora christian
<kiko1> l'invio non [ andato a buon fine
<kiko1> riprovo
<cristian_c> !tab | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest56279> !chr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chr'
<cristian_c> !troll | Guest56279
<ubot-it> Guest56279: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Guest56279> !cri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cri'
<kiko1> il link e'  http://prntscr.com/cxjac4
<cristian_c> kiko1: ok, hai gli nvidia-367 a disposizione
<cristian_c> kiko1: se li selezioni, che succede?
<kiko1> ok selezionato
<kiko1> ora applico
<cristian_c> kiko1: sì
<toto-ubuntu> Salve a tutti! poco tempo fa ho installato ubuntu senza effettuare una reale partizione dell'hdd, ma spuntando semplicemente l'opzione "installa a fianco a windows 10". Vorrei ora disinstallare ubuntu, senza però perdere alcun dato salvato in windows. come posso fare?  ho già chiesto nella sezione windows, ma non ho ricevuto alcuna risposta purtrop
<toto-ubuntu> po
<cristian_c> !windows | toto-ubuntu
<ubot-it> toto-ubuntu: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<toto-ubuntu> ho già chiesto ma non ho ricevuto risposta... nessuno può aiutarmi? il "problema" riguarda anche ubuntu, essendo quel "installa a fianco a windows" un opzione di ubuntu stesso
<akis24> toto-ubuntu: ripristina l'avvio di windows 10 " e non chiedere a noi come fare " formatti la partizione con ubuntu e sei a posto
<cristian_c> ma infatti, akis24
<kiko1> ok ora uso il driver NVIDIA
<kiko1> come faccio a sapere se e' tutto a posto?
<toto-ubuntu> akis24: io volevo fare in questo modo, ma non ho la certezza che i dati salvati in windows non vengono toccati, dato che ho installato a fianco a windows.. per questo ho fatto la domanda. comunque grazie per la risposta
<cristian_c> kiko1: riavvii il pc
<akis24> toto-ubuntu: non perdi nulla se fai come detto sopra .. di nulla
<kiko1> sempre con nomodeset?
<cristian_c> kiko1: poi torni a collegarti in chat da quu
<cristian_c> qui
<cristian_c> kiko1: no no
<cristian_c> kiko1: prova a riavviare senza toccare il boot
<kiko1> senza nomodeset?
<toto-ubuntu> akis24:  ok, grazie mille
<kiko1> ok provo
<kiko1> aspettatemi
<cristian_c> kiko1: se non va
<kiko1> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<kiko1> FUNZIONA TUTTO A MERAVIGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<akis24> kiko1: bono...
<kiko1> CHE BELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<kiko1> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<kiko1> VI VOGLIO TANTO BENEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<akis24> ora ti kiko  kiko1 niente maiuscolo
<kiko1> :D :D :D :D :D
<cristian_c> mai nick fu più adatto
<akis24> eh ad hoc se ne intende forse
<cristian_c> kiko1: ora c'è l'ultima questione
<kiko1> pero' ora ho un altro piccolo problema
<akis24> ecco
<cristian_c> kiko1: su 16.10 hai ancora problemi di reboot / shutdown?
<kiko1> no
<cristian_c> kiko1: ah, quindi si sono risolti rispetto a 16.04?
<kiko1> anche nello spegnimento e' andato alla perfezione
<kiko1> si e' spento senza che io lo forzassi
<kiko1> si si perfetto
<kiko1> l'altro piccolo problema
<cristian_c> magari è stato l'aggiornamento di systemd, chi lo sa
<cristian_c> o del kernel
<kiko1> riguarda la tastiera
<cristian_c> beh
<kiko1> credo di aver fatto un po' di caos in installazione
<kiko1> m
<cristian_c> non hai scelto tastiera italiana?
<kiko1> la tastiera mi risponde come se fosse americana
<kiko1> ma non avevo messo l'opzione americana
<cristian_c> kiko1: sull'area di notifica, quale icona compare?
<kiko1> si
<kiko1> quale notifica?
<kiko1> il punto di domanda mi viene se faccio shift e underscore
<kiko1> mi viene l'apostrofo al posto di a accentato
<krabador> kiko1: controlla le impostazioni lingue
<kiko1> come posso cambiare l'impostazione della tastiera?
<krabador> impostazioni ---- lingue , controlla
<krabador> una volta fatto , vai a vedere impostazioni --- tastiera
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai installato completamente la lingua italiana?
<kiko1> non mi da impostazioni lingue
<kiko1> in installazione ho messo lingua italiana
<cristian_c> kiko1:
<akis24> kiko1: supporto lingue dal menu delle impostazioni
<kiko1> ma anche per la tastiera
<cristian_c> kiko1: di solito il supporto alla localizzazione non è completo
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<kiko1> sono andata in impostazioni del sistema
<kiko1> nella rotellina in alto a dx
<kiko1> cosa sono questi link?
<cristian_c> kiko1: lo scoprirai solo vivendo
<cristian_c> *aprendoli
<kiko1> visto
<cristian_c> installa i pacchetti mancanti
<cristian_c> kiko1: e fai come ti ha suggerito krabador
<kiko1> ho fatto quello che mi ha detto il link
<akis24> kiko1: cioe' ?
<kiko1> sono andata in supporto lingue e ho scaricato l'aggiornamento delle lingue
<akis24> krabador> una volta fatto , vai a vedere impostazioni --- tastiera fatto anche questo ?
<kiko1> l'italiano era sopra e poi ho fatto applica globalmente
<kiko1> sono ora andata in impostazioni
<kiko1> tastiera
<kiko1> ma non mi da' scelta di lingue
<akis24> kiko1: prova a riavviare e vedi se funziona
<cristian_c> kiko1: sul pannello in alto non hai un'icona con il nome del layout?
<kiko1> nella barra superiore?
<kiko1> ho le due frcce di connessione
<kiko1> la tastiera
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> 'la tastiera'
<kiko1> il bluetoot
<cristian_c> 'la tastiera'
<kiko1> la batteria
<cristian_c> 'la tastiera'
<cristian_c> :D
<kiko1> l'audio
<kiko1> in disposizione tastiera mi dice inglese americana
<kiko1> ma come posso cambiarla?
<cristian_c> kiko1: ma l'icona cosa mostra?
<cristian_c> il simbolo di una tastiera o due lettere?
<kiko1> una tastiera
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kiko1: c'è solo quell'opzione?
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> 'inglese/americana'
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai riavviato?
<kiko1> ok ora riavvio
<kiko1> a dopo
<kiko1> tornato
<kiko1> !@#$%^&*()_+
<kiko1> la tastiera e' ancora americana
<kiko1> la seconda riga non e' una serie di insulti ma sono i risultati in scala da sx a dx di shift e seconda riga
<cristian_c> kiko1: allora, vai in un terminale
<kiko1> ok
<cristian_c> setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<kiko1> con sudo?
<kiko1> non riesco a trovare la sbarra nella tastiera
<kiko1> ok trovata
<kiko1> mi ha dato layout:           us
<cristian_c> kiko1: senza sudo
<cristian_c> kiko1: aspé
<kiko1> non ho messo sudo
<cristian_c> kiko1:
<cristian_c> kiko1: digita: loadkeys it
<kiko1> impossibile ottenere un descrittore di file che si riferisce alla console
<kiko1> mi ha dato questo la riga
<cristian_c> !paste | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kiko1> e cosa ci devo fare?
<kiko1> il terminale mi ha dato una sola riga
<cristian_c> kiko1: incolla tutto
<cristian_c> kiko1: anzi, fai una schermata
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365125/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=48089
<cristian_c> beh, è vecchia, non fa testo, come non detto
<cristian_c> kiko1: go un'idea
<cristian_c> ho
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> kiko1: alla fine incolla tutto il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> *quando ha finito
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365230/
<kiko1> buona lettura
<kiko1> ~!@#$%^&*()_+
<kiko1> la tastiera e' ancora americana
<kiko1> devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> spe
<cristian_c> kiko1: riavvia, ma mi è venuta comunque un'altra idea
<kiko1> ok
<kiko1> tornato
<kiko1> ~!@#$%^&*()_+
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo ibus-setup
<kiko1> ancora americana
<cristian_c> ' Trashing the file in /home/user/.config/ibus solved the issue.'
<cristian_c> da: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454646/keyboard-layout-en-after-boot
<cristian_c> kiko1: dopo aver lanciato il comando, che succede?
<kiko1> se vuoi faccio paste
<cristian_c> kiko1: sì
<kiko1> ma non ricordo il link
<cristian_c> ma non si apre una finestra?
<kiko1> si si
<cristian_c> ecco
<kiko1> si apre una finestra
<cristian_c> magari è importante quella
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kiko1> ma c'e' un warning nel terminale
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365300/
<kiko1> si e' aperta una finestra di Preferenze di Ibus
<kiko1> nella sezione Metodo di input ho la sola opzione Inglese-Inglese (USA)
<cristian_c> spe
<cristian_c> kiko1: qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<kiko1> cioe'
<cristian_c> kiko1: se invece di sudo ibus-setuo
<cristian_c> setup
<cristian_c> kiko1: se invece di sudo ibus-setup
<cristian_c> lanci: ibus-setup, senza sudo
<cristian_c> ottieni la stessa situazione?
<cristian_c> kiko1: inoltre, dalle impostazioni, la schermata è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lingue_2.png ?
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365349/
<cristian_c> e questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lingue_3.png
<cristian_c> kiko1: intendo la finestra di ibus
<cristian_c> kiko1: se hai verificato tutto questo e sembra ok, allora digita un ulteriore comando
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kiko1> la prima e' uguale
<kiko1> la seconda non la trovo
<cristian_c> kiko1: beh, se italiano è presente in cima, allora con 'installa / rimuovi lingue'
<kiko1> trovata anche la seconda
<cristian_c> dovresti trovare spuntato 'italiano'
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kiko1> c'e' spuntato sia italiano che inglese
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<kiko1> deseleziono inglese?
<cristian_c> per il momento no
<cristian_c> però è un'opzione da provare, se sarà necessario
<kiko1> mi e' venuta fuori una strana schermata nel terminale
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kiko1> la sto inviando
<kiko1> non e' partita
<kiko1> riprovo
<kiko1> non e' ancora partita
<kiko1> riprovo
<cristian_c> se il primo sito non va, prova con il secondo
<cristian_c> se n'è linkati due apposta
<cristian_c> e volendo, se ne può utilizzare un terzo di propria preferenza
<cristian_c> ciò che conta è poter mostrare le schermate qui in canale
<kiko1> provo con il secondo link perch[ nemmeno il terzo tentativo ha funzionato
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> kiko1: non è che la schermata ha una risoluzione troppo alta?
<cristian_c> essendo un msi con 6700hq e gtx960m, mi aspetto un display in fullhd
<cristian_c> o risoluzione maggiore
<kiko1> sto caricando dal cell
<kiko1> http://imgur.com/MAQyvnq
<kiko1> come faccio caricare dal pc?
<cristian_c> kiko1: se scendi nella lista, cos'hai?
<cristian_c> kiko1: non hai un browser e una connessione su ubuntu?
<kiko1> si
<cristian_c> kiko1: la lista di cui parlo è relativa alla schermata
<kiko1> ma non riesco a stampare l'immagine
<cristian_c> kiko1: e allora perchè carichi da cellulare?
<cristian_c> kiko1: tasto stamp è la via più veloce
<cristian_c> (sulla tua tastiera)
<kiko1> c'e' il tasto stam ma la tastiera fa quello che vuole lei
<cristian_c> ahhh
<cristian_c> allora gnome-screenshot
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubot-it> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 49 kB, installed size 248 kB
<cristian_c> kiko1: lo trovi cercandolo nella dash
<kiko1> cosa e' la dash?
<cristian_c> kiko1: l'icona in alto a sinistra con il logo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> kiko1: dq lì puoi cercare tutto ciò che ti serve
<cristian_c> piuttosto che utilizzare un menù di tipo classico
<kiko1> trovataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kiko1> bellissima >D
<cristian_c> kiko1: comunque
<kiko1> :D
<cristian_c> kiko1: se scendi nella lista, cos'hai?
<cristian_c> kiko1: la lista di cui parlo è relativa alla schermata
<kiko1> non scendo
<cristian_c> beh, no, vedo il cursore a metò
<cristian_c> metà
<kiko1> devo premere qualche pulsante per scendere?
<cristian_c> i tasti freccia non fungono?
<cristian_c> su/giù
<kiko1> ok
<kiko1> con freccia su e giu' funziona
<cristian_c> c'è una cosa tipo it utf8?
<cristian_c> it sta per italian
<kiko1> una lista immensa comunque
<kiko1> ne ho 5
<kiko1> in 1 c'e' l'asterisco
<cristian_c> se vuoi elenca, altrimenti schermata
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlb3l
<kiko1> sicuramente ora la cosa e' piu' veloce dal pc
<cristian_c> kiko1: seleziona quella con l'asterisco
<cristian_c> ma senza premere spazio
<cristian_c> nel senso, deve mantenere l'asterisco
<cristian_c> se premi spazio viene rimosso l'asterisco e non va bene
<kiko1> premo ok?
<cristian_c> kiko1: per andare su ok, premi tab
<kiko1> altra schermata
<cristian_c> ok, ora cosa esce?
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxldau
<cristian_c> kiko1: va bene quello selezionato, premi tab
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365562/
<kiko1> ora dovrebbe funzionare?
<kiko1> ~!@#$%^&*()_+
<kiko1> no
<cristian_c> kiko1: setxkbmap -query
<cristian_c> e paste
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365615/
<cristian_c> kiko1: hai una tastiera italiana italiana?
<kiko1> si si
<kiko1> e con win10 funziona in italiano
<kiko1> ma anche nei tentativi precedenti di ubuntu funzionava
<kiko1> solo ora non funziona in italiano
<cristian_c> kiko1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<kiko1> e quale seleziono?
<cristian_c> se fai vedere...
<kiko1> mandami il link
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlip8
<cristian_c> kiko1: vedi cos'altro c'è nella liata
<cristian_c> lista
<cristian_c> kiko1: 105 era preselezionata?
<kiko1> si
<kiko1> ma MSI non c'e'
<cristian_c> kiko1: prova a continuare con 105
<cristian_c> ma di solito dovrebbe essere scritto in /etc/default/keyboard
<kiko1> mi e' venuta fuori la lingua della testiera
<kiko1> ora
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> manda la schermata
<kiko1> e c'e' preselezionato English (US)
<cristian_c> la mia tastiera ha 106 tasti, ad esempio
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlm44
<cristian_c> (li ho contati)
<kiko1> l'ho selezionata io ora Italian
<kiko1> aspetta che li conto
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> kiko1: no no no
<cristian_c> non contare
<cristian_c> la mia è quella di un laptop con tastierino numerico
<cristian_c> la tua msicsarà all'incirca lo stesso
<cristian_c> quindi 105 è un valore credibile
<cristian_c> kiko1: dopo che hai selezionato italian, procedi
<kiko1> ora mi chiede la disposizione della tastiera
<cristian_c> manda la schermata
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlnpv
<cristian_c> va bene 'Italian', premi tab
<kiko1> ho contato 2 volte
<kiko1> la mia tastiera ha 102 caratteri
<cristian_c> ma procedi pure
<kiko1> senza i tasti del touchpad
<kiko1> ok
<kiko1> altra schermata
<cristian_c> beh
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlpt0
<cristian_c> kiko1: io lo lascerei così com'è, premi tab
<kiko1> altra schermata
<Louise> salve
<cristian_c> !ciao | Louise
<ubot-it> Louise: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !ciao | Louise
<Carlin0> lol
<Louise> un mio amico qui presente ha insallato ubuntu 16.04 lts
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlqvq
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlqvq
<Louise> ma non gli va il wireless
<Louise> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> kiko1: procedi con tab, non è essenziale, nel caso non andasse bene, lo rifai
<Carlin0> Louise, di al tuo amico di collegare il pc via cavo e di venire qui
<kiko1> altra schermata
<cristian_c> Louise: non puoi farci parlare direttamente con il tuo amico?
<Louise> eccovelo
<kiko1> http://prnt.sc/cxlrwz
<cristian_c> kiko1: se sei d'accordo vai su Sì, altrimenti rimani su no
<Louise> ciao
<cristian_c> kiko1: la combinazione è utile per riavviare il sistema, tipo quando si blocca
<cristian_c> (credo che funzioni anche su winz)
<kiko1> ho fatto si
<cristian_c> Louise: puoi collegarti dal pc con il problema wireless
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Louise: magari via cavo, come ha detto Carlin0
<Louise> un attimo
<cristian_c> kiko1: ha finito la configuraziine?
<cristian_c> *configurazione
<kiko1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365737/
<kiko1> !""|"£$%&/()=?^*éç°_:;
<kiko1> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<kiko1> GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<kiko1> BELLISSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<cristian_c> Your console font configuration will be updated the next time your system boots. If you want to update it now, run 'setupcon' from a virtual console. update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<cristian_c> kiko1: senza riavvio?
<kiko1> VI ADOROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<kiko1> Si si hai visto sopra la sequenza?
<cristian_c> sì, è quella maiusc + 1,2,3,4...
<kiko1> |!"£$%&/()=?^
<kiko1> \'ìè+òà,.-ù
<Carlin0> ¹ ² ³
<kiko1> PERFETTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<cristian_c> !chat | kiko1
<ubot-it> kiko1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kiko1> GRAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Carlin0> lol
<cristian_c> kiko1: goditi il sistema
<kiko1> GRAZIE SONO FELICISSIMA :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<kiko1> buona serata
<kiko1> ciao ciao
<Louise> ho risolto grazie mille
<Louise> dovevo solo installare il b43 firmware
<cristian_c> Louise: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Louise> grazie , anche a voi
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<mat72> aiuto per stampante
<yoghi> scusate, sto provando a mettere l'ip statico, su interfaces ho messo tutto, ma nel file resolv.conf mi dice che perde i dns al riavvio, come posso salvarli?
<yoghi> è ubuntu server
<melania> ragazzi chi mi da una mano sono in panico
<melania> ho comprato un pc nuovo e non riesco ad installare ubuntu 16.04
<melania> ho fatto l'immagine sulla usb ma mi dice no boot avaible
<melania> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest66942> Ciao a tutti, come faccio ad far partire minimizzati i alcuni programmi come thunderbird, skype
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-23
<Pacio1961> ho installato ubuntu sul pc di mio figlio ma non vede il wifi
<Ezeey> buon giorno ho scaricato file immagine ubuntu e daemon tools ma non riesco a far partire l istallazione aiuto liberatemi da w10
<Infybofh> !rufus | Ezeey
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Infybofh> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Infybofh> Ezeey guarda quel link se non vuoi masterizzare la ISO
<Ezeey> grazie ce provo
<Infybofh> pregodiniente
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> avete provato unity8 ?
<ExPBoy> no
<fabio_cc> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<mariolino> E' possibile passare da 16.04 a 16.10?
<fabio_cc> !avanzamneto | mariolino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avanzamneto'
<fabio_cc> !avanzamento | mariolino
<ubot-it> mariolino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<mariolino> quali sono i pro e i contro nell'avandare di versione? vedo che la mia 16.04 è LTE mentre la 16.10 no, cosa vuol dire?
<fabio_cc> mariolino, LTS = long term support, supporto a lungo termine
<fabio_cc> mariolino, i rilasci lts vengono supportati per maggior tempo
<fabio_cc> mariolino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<mariolino> quindi non mi conviene aggiornare a 16.10
<fabio_cc> mariolino, dipende, se sei interessato ad avere sempre le versioni più recenti dei software, allora si
<mariolino> io ricordo che anni fa usavo una discribuzione di linux che ad un certo punto non si aggiornava più perché il supporto di versione era terminato
<fabio_cc> mariolino, si, quando termina il supporto non vengono più rilasciati aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> mariolino, nel caso di una lts, il supporto dura 5 anni
<mariolino> la 16.04 fino a quando dura?
<fabio_cc> mariolino, da quello che ti ho scritto fin'ora dovresti già saperlo
<mariolino> 5 anni dall'installazione?
<fabio_cc> mariolino, 5 anni dal rilascio, quindi aprile 2021
<fabio_cc> mariolino, se avessi letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci, non mi avresti chiesto
<mariolino> allora non avanzo, resto alla 16.04, se rilasciassero la 16.10 lte allora avanzerei
<mariolino> rischio di dover formattare prima del 2021 e non ne ho assolutamente voglia
<fabio_cc> mariolino, in quel wiki c'è scritto anche quuesto, le versioni lts vengono rilasciate ogni 2 anni ad aprile, quindi la prossima sarà ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<mariolino> aggiornerò nel 2021 alla versione lte che troverò, nulla di più comodo
<mariolino> grazie per il supporto
<fabio_cc> mariolino, lts, non lte
<mariolino> scusa LTS volevo scrivere
<fabio_cc> mariolino, prego :)
<fabio_cc> ok :D
<mariolino> ciao e grazie
<fabio_cc> ciao
<Ezeey> buona domenica e possile entrare nel bios di w 10 con un accont microsoft w10? come?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Ezeey
<ubot-it> Ezeey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<metronomo90> Buongiorno! Sono Sergio, avrei una domanda su una questione tecnica, sono nel posto giusto? :) Grazie mille e buona domenica a tutti :)
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<metronomo90> Ottimo, non ero sicuro di essere nel posto giusto. Comunque la mia domanda è questa: avrei bisogno dell'accellerazione hardware in firefox (ho una AMD R7 M265)
<metronomo90> Il problema è che firefox non sembra "vedere" la suddetta scheda
<metronomo90> questo nonostante il sistema operativo la rilevi correttamente
<Janvitus> Firefox, attualmente, non ha accelerazione hardware
<Janvitus> almeno su Linux
<drox> ciao ragazzi
<drox> sempre io a rompere... :D mio figlio con il pc con su win in un modo a suo dire inspiegabile ha rotto lo schrmo LCD il portatile è un acer aspire E15 ho appena tolto HD per recuperare i dati almeno quello
<drox> ma non mi viene montato HD mi da errore
<fabio_cc> !ciao | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !chat | drox
<ubot-it> drox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> drox, l'errore che ti da è molto chiaro, probabilmente non è stato spento correttamente il sistema
<fabio_cc> drox, se devi solo copiare i dati puoi montarlo in sola lettura come dice lo stesso messaggio "mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option. "
<fabio_cc> drox, oppure collegarlo ad un altro pc con con windows e controllarlo con scandisk, ma la cosa non riguarda strettamente il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | drox e 2
<ubot-it> drox e 2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu1404> salve a tutti. Hoappena installato su una macchina con hdd ata ubuntu 14.04 che prima avevo provato in mobilita live
<ubuntu1404> ora : in modalita l OS non aveva rallentamenti
<ubuntu1404> modalitalive
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ubuntu1404
<ubot-it> ubuntu1404: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu1404> fabio_cc: ciao
<ubuntu1404> il dilemma shacksperiano ora è : èl hdd  che non funziona, magari un suo controller?
<ubuntu1404> grazie a quantirisponderanno
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, non ho capito che problema hai
<ubuntu1404> fabio_cc: inmodalita live l OS va benissimo, su HDD va lento
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, in modalità live l'hdd non viene usato
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | ubuntu1404
<ubot-it> ubuntu1404: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ubuntu1404> appunto è lhdd magai un suo controller?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: fornisci i dati richiesti
<cristian_c> altrimenti possiamo solo tirare a indovinare
<ubuntu1404> grazie ubot-it
<ubuntu1404> grazie si cristian_c
<ubuntu1404> il bios non è UEFI
<ubuntu1404> 14.04 cpu AMD athlon 2 ram 2*2 (banchi) 4 gb scheda video Hp
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: mi sembra sia già stato chiesto ieri
<cristian_c> da un utente
<ubuntu1404> cristian_c: non io
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: scheda video hp non la conosco
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: che scheda?
<ubuntu1404> integrata nella scheda madre hp
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: aspettiamo ancora info precise
<ubuntu1404> la la batteria CMOF
<cristian_c> ubuntu1404: la scheda video
<ubuntu1404> mi sa un po antica per quanto io possa avere 37 anni ed esserePI da 19
<ubuntu1404> cristian_c: non lo so non ce scrtto nulla sulla MOBO
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, sudo lshw
<fabio_cc> !paste | ubuntu1404
<ubot-it> ubuntu1404: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jk^> scusate, come faccio a cancellare un testo incollato su http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ? è da tanto tempo lì e pur non avendoci acceduto per più di un anno ed oltre, non si è cancellato in automatico, è sempre lì... purtroppo il sito non offre la possibilità di mettere i testi incollati con scadenza... :\ sapete come fare?
<fabio_cc> jk^, non mi risulta si possa fare
<cristian_c> jk^: ma se non usi ubuntu, di che ti preoccupi?
<jk^> cosa? mettere i test (con relativi link) con la scadenza o far cancellare la roba incollata?
<jk^> ma questo era un problema relativo a quel sito per incollare testi lunghi
<cristian_c> jk^: ma se non usi ubuntu, di che ti preoccupi?
<jk^> a parte che lo uso e l'ho usato, ripeto: "è un problema relativo al sito di incollaggio, non c'entra il sistema operativo"
<ubuntu1404> domani entro dal pc con ubuntu 14.04 buona domenica passate una bella serata
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, è molto meglio
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, ti si può aiutare più facilmente
<cristian_c> jk^: i log, per quanto ne so, vengono periodicamente sovrascritti
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1404, altrettanto
<cristian_c> jk^: ma sopratutto
<cristian_c> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> ok allora ho sbagliato canale
<jk^> scusate, provo lì
<fabio_cc> :)
<ryuujin> yeah
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, ?
<ryuujin> niente, volevo rmprere il mio idle
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, però non dovresti farlo qui sul chan di supporto, per favore
<gabdab> ubuntu 16.04 live italiano ?
<Carlin0> gabdab, basta che scegli la lingua all'avvio
<gabdab> per la live ?
<gabdab> ho trovato una versione remix , ma sono 2.5 Gb
<fabio_cc> gabdab, le uniche derivate che supportiamo sono queste: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<fabio_cc> !chat | gabdab
<ubot-it> gabdab: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabdab> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> gabdab, prego
<gabdab> ci sono dei programmi per customizzarle ho visto
<gabdab> ho fatto una prova , ma non a buon fine
<fabio_cc> gabdab, per favore vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> !irc | gabdab
<ubot-it> gabdab: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gabdab> ok
<palex> Salve dovrei installare ubuntu mate 16.04 sul mio pc portatile hp pavilion 15-ab103nl
<palex> Ho provato ad installarlo con il metodo standard creando una chiavetta usb bootable ma non riesco ad avviare il video
<palex> Viene mostrato per un paio di secondi il logo di ubuntu mate ma dopo pochi secondi si blocca e lo schermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> palex: con rufus?
<palex> con la versione precedente di ubuntu riuscivo ad instllarlo
<palex> non so cosa sia rufus
<palex> ho creato il supporto di installazione con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !usbwin | palex
<ubot-it> palex: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> palex: falla con questo programma
<palex> Va benissimo la ringrazio
<devidgnome> scusate ma non capisco perchè non riesco a settare l'ip statico su interfaces, ho appena messo server 16.04, prima con xubuntu l'avevo fatto da network manager, ma da terminale avevo lo stesso problema.....
<Carlin0> devidgnome, settale da network manager
<cristian_c> devidgnome: ti serve proprio ubuntu-server?
<devidgnome> eh voglio fare un server casalingo e sono disposto a picchiarci un po' la testa, farmi un po le ossa
<cristian_c> devidgnome: usa nmcli
<cristian_c> !info nmcli
<ubot-it> Package nmcli does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> mmm, chissà in quale pacchetto risiede
<devidgnome> ho l'installazione base ancora, è la prima cosa che sto facendo sto ip statico
<Carlin0> nmcli fa parte di network manager
<Carlin0> network-manager: /usr/bin/nmcli
<devidgnome> ok grazie, gli do un'occhio
<devidgnome> quando lancio la lista dei pacchetti dpkg -l qual'è l'opzione per vedere una pagina per volta e non far scorrere l'elenco veloce? (in dos era dir /p...)
<fabio_cc> devidgnome, dpkg -l | more
<devidgnome> ok!
<nuovolnx> Ciao a tutti, ho intenzione di acquistare un nuovo pc desktop. Linux riconoscerà automaticamente tutto l'hardware? Controller SATA, chipset MB, scheda video? Ci sono brand più compatibili rispetto ad altri? Come orientarsi?
<Tonigno> come faccio a trovare la versione adatta al mio pc ?
<Carlin0> Tonigno, dicci che cpu hai quanta ram e  che scheda video
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: gneralmente il kernel riconosce i componenti nel modo giusto la maggior parte delle volte, ma
<nuovolnx> cristian_c: grazie per aver risposto, quindi o utilizzo debian o ubuntu o fedora poco cambia a livello di driver giusto?
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: potrebbero verificarsi una serie di incompatibilità
<cristian_c> varia da caso a caso
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: dipende anche lì
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: anche perché spesso le varie distro utilizzano kernel più recenti rispetto ad altre
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: se acquisti un desktop, verifica prima se la scheda madre è linux-friendly, cpn una ricerca sul web
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: ovviamente, nulla è garantito
<fabio_cc> nuovolnx, puoi anche provare a consultare https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/ anche se purtroppo non ci sono elencati molti modelli
<AngelXenial> cristian_c,  se una intel non avrà problemi ho sbaglio
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: quindi, tieni conto se è il caso di avere linux come unico sistema operativo, in base a quello che hai necessità di fare
<fabio_cc> AngelXenial, la certezza non si può mai avere
<cristian_c> AngelXenial: cerca di non andare per luoghi comuni
<cristian_c> AngelXenial: una intel cosa? Una cpu?
<AngelXenial> si
<nuovolnx> cristian_c: io adesso sto utilizzando una debian 8 su un acer x3900, mi è capitata una cosa strana, stavo su google map quando ad un certo punto si pianta il sistema
<cristian_c> AngelXenial: le cpu intel e amd sono entrambe supportate da linux
<fabio_cc> !chat | nuovolnx
<ubot-it> nuovolnx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> AngelXenial: lato cpu, i problemi riguardano le cpu arm, semmai
<nuovolnx> cristian_c: e le schede video vengono riconosciute completamente o c'è bisogno di installare driver supplementari per esempio per abilitare il 3d?
<nuovolnx> questa per esempio MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: qui si fa supporto a ubuntu, dal pc in esame
<cristian_c> nuovolnx: se ti servono consigli, passa nell'altro canale
<nuovolnx> cristian_c: grazie
<Tonigno> che versione di ubuntu occorre per questo PC : AMD SEMPRON processor LE -110 ; 1,9 GB RAM con scheda video CHROME 9 HC IGPù
<alexp> Salve sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul mio pc portatile hp pavilion 15-ab103nl che monta un apu amd 8700p e una scheda grafica dedicata amd 365x
<cristian_c> Tonigno: a occhio il pc è vecchio
<alexp> Ho contattato in precendenza l'assistenza poichè il pc avvia l'installazione ma non riesco a vedere nulla, cioè lo schermo rimane nero
<alexp> il pc è nuovissimo
<cristian_c> Tonigno: le schede Via non sono più molto supportate
<alexp> un processore del 2016
<cristian_c> Tonigno: almeno dai nuovi kernel
<cristian_c> Tonigno: scarica una lubuntu 12.04 e prova
<Tonigno> si , lo volevo sfruttare in attesa di uno nuovo
<cristian_c> Tonigno: ma considera che il supporto scade nel 2017
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<cristian_c> spe
<alexp> Si va bene però il processore e la scheda video sono stati rilasciati da amd nel gennaio del 2016
<alexp> E garantisco che il pc è di nuova generazione
<Tonigno> ok grazie
<cristian_c> alexp: hai usato rufus?
<alexp> ho bisogno di ubuntu per l'università
<alexp> si ho usato rufus
<cristian_c> Tonigno: un attimo
<Tonigno> si
<alexp> mi è stato suggerito in precedenza da cristian_c
<cristian_c> alexp: allora, quando sei alla schermata 'try ubuntu'
<cristian_c> Tonigno: http://lubuntu.net/
<alexp> non riesco a vederla la schermata purtroppo e nemmeno una linea di comando
<cristian_c> Tonigno: se hai problemi a risalire alla 12.04, ti si danno i link corretti
<Tonigno> ok grazie
<alexp> Va bene allora provo ad installare la versione precedente e in caso l'upgrade lo faccio in seguito. Cmq segnalate il problema agli sviluppatori se possibile. Ho usato diverse pennette ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> alexp: no, meglio installare da zero
<cristian_c> decisamente
<cristian_c> alexp: a quale schermata arrivi?
<alexp> A nessuna purtroppo si vede il logo per un paio di secondi e poi scompare
<cristian_c> alexp: il logo di che?
<alexp> Con windows 10 il pc funziona normalemente
<alexp> il logo di ubuntu mate verde
<cristian_c> alexp: e allora sei andato oltre
<cristian_c> 'a nessuna' è parecchio fuorviante
<alexp> E ma il problema è che non vedo nulla tranne che quello per un paio di secondi fa tutto il pc
<cristian_c> alexp: quindi tra la schermata del bios dove selezioni la 8sb
<cristian_c> usb
<cristian_c> e quella di mate, tu non fai assolutamente nulla e non appare nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dai....
<alexp> Si tra la schermata della selezione della chiavetta a quella del logo non appere nulla. Tanne la scritta sysolinux proprio appena si avvia
<alexp> Si ma non è che vi sto prendendo in giro... Vi faccio il video se volete
<alexp> Cmq io vi segnalo il problema so che non lo potete risolvere adesso, se volete provare voi con lo stesso hardware provate.
<cristian_c> ok, lamschermata syslinux appare, almeno
<cristian_c> alexp: puoi farlo
<alexp> si quella appare all'inizio
<cristian_c> alexp: e con unetbootin ottieni le stesse schermate?
<alexp> Si però ho la schermata blu di unetbootin oltre a quelle
<cristian_c> alexp: hai disattivato il fastboot e 'avvio rapido'?
<cristian_c> sei in modalità uefi?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<alexp> No non sono in uefi
<alexp> Non ho controllato l'hash del file ma ho scaricato due volte il file.
<alexp> Oltretutto ha lo stesso comportamento linux mint 18
<cristian_c> alexp: il pc è nuovo, se non è uefi, perché non lo è?
<cristian_c> alexp: controlla conunque md5 del file .iso
<alexp> Perchè l'ho disattivato dal bios
<alexp> Ho impostato la modalità legacy ipv4
<cristian_c> alexp: e allora non hai fatto la cosa giusta
<cristian_c> se hai scaricato la 64 bit
<alexp> si o scaricato la 64 bit. Posso provare in uefi ma il pc dovrebbe funzionare in qualsiasi modalità ora provo cmq in caso vi ricontatto.
<alexp> Riepilogo dell'hardware: hp pavilion 15-ab103nl come da specifiche hp ma ho sostituito l'hhd con un ssd bx200 crucial
<cristian_c> alexp: nessun sistema operativo a bordo?
<alexp> Windows 10
<cristian_c> alexp: anche lui installato in legacy?
<alexp> E se installato in modalità legacy funziona normalmente
<alexp> si certo
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alexp> Basta che non si disattiva o riattiva dopo l'installazione i sistemi operativi si avviano normalemente. Ancora sono retrocompatibili. Altrimenti aggiornamenti da windows 7 a windows 10 non sarebbero stati fatti.
<cristian_c> alexp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_00_precise.png
<cristian_c> alexp: questa non appare neanche per un attimo
<cristian_c> ?
<alexp> Questa appare solamente con rufus all'inizio
<cristian_c> alexp: ecco, infatti
<cristian_c> alexp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica
<cristian_c> alexp: ma infatti parliamo di rufus
<cristian_c> che era quello che ti è stato consigliato
<alexp> Facciamo una cosa faccio il video con il telefono e lo invio
<cristian_c> se guardi la divisione in due colonne, quella schermata che ti ho postato, appare per i sistemi bios
<cristian_c> mentre la schermata di cui parlavo all'inizio, appare per i sistemi uefi
<cristian_c> alexp: non serve
<alexp> Va bene
<cristian_c> alexp: nella schermata indicata, poco fa, premi alcuni tasti
<alexp> un'attimo che lo faccio
<cristian_c> ' Avviando il computer dal supporto di installazione verrà visualizzata la schermata sottostante.'
<alexp> esce la selezione lingua
<alexp> ed adesso ubuntu mate dove c'è scritto try install etc..
<alexp> Avvio la prova?
<cristian_c> alexp: tu prova, nel caso schermata nera, ritorni a questa schermata
<alexp> Sto avviando la prova. La schermata è già nera e il lampeggio dell'usb non c'è più
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<alexp> Come torno alla schermata principale?
<cristian_c> alexp: riavviando
<cristian_c> alexp: anzi
<alexp> ok riavvio allora
<cristian_c> alexp: premi esc o ctrl+esc
<cristian_c> dovrebbe vedersi ciò che c'è 'sotto' la schermata nera
<alexp> ok avevo riavviato e sto rifacendo il procedimento
<cristian_c> alexp: dove leggi 'try install', premi 'e'
<alexp> Nessuna risposta dal sistema con esc o ctrl esc
<alexp> rimane la scermata nera
<cristian_c> alexp: da
<cristian_c> dai, se appare 'try install' e premi 'e', non compare la schermata nera
<alexp> io ho cliccato su try and install
<cristian_c> #eallora
<alexp> Si vede il caricamento dalla pennetta
<alexp> e poi la schermata è nera
<alexp> Non vedo nulla a video
<cristian_c> alexp: ma hai premuto 'e' in corrispondenza della riga?
<alexp> No invio ho premuto
<cristian_c> #eallora
<alexp> e allora aspetta che riprovo
<alexp> ok uscita dal menù di boot grafico e avvio interfaccia testuale
<alexp> ok o annulla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> alexp: e se premi f6?
<cristian_c> !image | alexp
<ubot-it> alexp: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alexp: e questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=01-16.04.png ?
<alexp> si un attimo che le carico
<cristian_c> alexp: dovresti avere una cosa del genere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1604-2.png
<alexp> http://prntscr.com/cxymal
<alexp> Li carico prima tutti
<cristian_c> alexp: f6
<cristian_c> come ho spiegsto prma
<cristian_c> alexp: e rimuovi quiet splash
<alexp> Si ho fatto le foto con tutti i tasti e le cose che mi escono
<alexp> http://prntscr.com/cxynkl
<cristian_c> ede ventualmente rimuovi anche $vt_handoff, se presente
<cristian_c> alexp: cancella le 'e' e rimuovi quiet splash
<cristian_c> premi pure annulla
<alexp> http://prntscr.com/cxyocq
<alexp> Ok va bene
<alexp> Un attimo che finisco con gli screenshot
<alexp> http://prntscr.com/cxyoyd
<cristian_c> alexp: l'ultimo non serve
<alexp> http://prntscr.com/cxypfp
<alexp> Ok questo è tutto
<cristian_c> alexp: eri sulla via giusta
<cristian_c> nella riga dove hai aggiunto tutte quelle 'e'
<cristian_c> basta cancellarle e cancellare ancbe quiet splash
<cristian_c> http://prnt.sc/cxynkl
<alexp> ok rimosso quite splash dalla riga
<alexp> ctrl +o per salvare?
<cristian_c> dove lo leggi ctrl+o?
<cristian_c> alexp: prova a dare invio, una volta modificato
<alexp> Da nessuna parte era una domanda
<alexp> ok
<alexp> Stanno uscendo un po di scritte come sul terminale
<cristian_c> alexp: è quello che deve fsre
<cristian_c> fare
<cristian_c> il log di boot
<alexp> Ok adesso si è avviata la schermata
<cristian_c> quella blu?
<alexp> Nono si è avviato il sistema operativo ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> ok
<alexp> Posso procedere con l'installazione normalmente adesso?
<cristian_c> alexp: verifica la compatibilità e il buon funzionamento di tutto l'hardware
<cristian_c> alexp: sì, ma controlla il discorso del bios legacy
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alexp> Va bene è salvata la schermata di nuovo
<cristian_c> essendo legacy, serve una partizione bios_grub
<alexp> Cmq non c'è problema lasciamo stare perchè non è cosa. La cosa strana è che linux mint 17.3 funzionava normalmente.
<alexp> Ci sarà qlk problema di compatibilità
<cristian_c> alexp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FUEFI
<cristian_c> !gparted | alexp
<ubot-it> alexp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> alexp: non so di quali problemi di compatibilità tu stia parlando
<alexp> Il vecchio linux mint 17.3 aveva problemi di compatibilità con ila scheda wifi. Cmq ora guardo le guide. Ma sottolineo che il problema è di ubuntu non mio. Sul pc fisso funziona normalemtne
<cristian_c> alexp: ma la procedura che ti ho fatto fare prima è descritta nella guida uefi linkata poco fa
<cristian_c> alexp: il problema del wifi?
<alexp> Sono un  ingegnere informatico alla magistrale. Qlks ci capisco di computer. E non mi sembra che sia un problema mio.
<alexp> Io guardo la procedura e la ringrazio per il supporto
<alexp> Ma aspetterò la prossima versione di ubuntu
<alexp> Open suse 42.1 funziona altrettanto sulla mia macchina
<alexp> Buona serata e grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> alexp: ok, trovata la guida relativa a come impostare la tabella partizioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni
<cristian_c> alexp: non ho ancora capito di quale problema tu stia parlando
<cristian_c> alexp: allora, buona serata, non c'è alcun problema
<alexp> Non si installa per qualche motivo salta l'installazione il sistema si blocca. Come da buon costume con sistemi linux i problemi si segnalano. Io provo in uefi adesso ma il sistema deve funzionare anche in legacy mode anche se non lo farà. Linux for human beings?.
<cristian_c> alexp: ma se hai detto che non si avviava ubuntu....
<cristian_c> hai fatto partire ubuntu mate per la prima volta su questo pc....
<alexp> Ma che dici? il logo si avviava sempre
<alexp> .Adesso si avvia e poi si blocca come prima
<alexp> Cioè è un comportamento anomalo per un sistema operativo.
<cristian_c> alexp: dopo quanto si blocca?
<cristian_c> hai detto che ora si è avviato il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> mentre prima dicevi che ti bloccavi alla schermata del logo
<alexp> Dopo 10-20 secondi
<alexp> si si è avviato e si è bloccato con la schermata nera
<alexp> dopo un pò di secondi
<cristian_c> alexp: ma sei arrivato al desktop?
<alexp> Si sono arrivato al desktop
<cristian_c> ok, e poi scompare il deskrop?
<alexp> Si poi scompare
<cristian_c> e con ctrl+alt+f1?
<cristian_c> alexp: 16.10?
<alexp> Nulla rimane sempre nero
<alexp> Provo con quella adesso
<cristian_c> 15-ab103nl
<alexp> Attualemente sto provando con la 16.04 perchè è LTS
<cristian_c> di solito con amd non serve nomodeset
<cristian_c> ma sarebbe da capire se con nomodeset continua a bloccarsi
<alexp> Si con hard disk sostutuito però con ssd crucial bx200 non so cambia qlks
<cristian_c> alexp: lts è contestualizzabile
<alexp> Ok allora provo con la 16.10 in caso le dico l'esito
<cristian_c> alexp: no,vssd dovrebbe andare comunque, che poi tu essendo in live, l'ssd non entra in gioco
<cristian_c> alexp: anche perché non hai fatto partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> alexp: se è un problema di vga, puoi tentare con l'opzione nomodeset, dal menù che hai visto prima
<alexp> Va bene provo prima questa se non va provo con la 16.10
<alexp> La ringrazio ancora per il supporto e le auguro buona serata
<cristian_c> a10 8700, radeon r6
<cristian_c> alexp: ok, anche a te
<alexp> con in + radeon r7 m365 dedicata 2gb.
<alexp> ddr3
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu/+bug/1577074
<cristian_c> AMDGPU driver problems on "Carrizo" APU
<cristian_c> ' I'm having a hard time tracing this down. I updated to Kubuntu 16.04 (from Kubuntu 15.10 - that was using the Linux Crimson 15.12 driver) a couple days ago on my notebook (HP Pavilion, A10-8700P APU), and ever since I've been having random black screens.'
<bob96212> ciao a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 16.10 sul mio pc dove conviveva già una versione precedente di ubuntu e windows 10.
<bob96212> ma adesso, dopo l'installazione
<bob96212> mi parte solo ubuntu
<bob96212> e non legge la partizione con w10
<bob96212> non esiste un "grub customizer" o simili?
<bob96212> vi prego datemi un aiuto, io ci lavoro sul pc e domani mi urge utilizzarlo..
<max55> buona sera a tutti mia figlia mia spento il pc durante un aggionamento ora non mi si accende piu e mi da error si puo risolvere
<Carlin0> max55, nemmeno in modalità ripristino si avvia ?
<Carlin0> che errore ti da max55
<max55> error e il trattino che lampeggia
<max55> schermo nero
<Carlin0> max55, al menù di grub scegli opzioni avanzate e poi la 2° scelta
<aiutino> ciao a tutti... ho un problemino...
<aiutino> ho installato l'ultima versione ed e' sparito windows 7... in effetti c'e' ma all'avvio solo ubuntu....
<aiutino> qualcuno è cosi gentile da aiutarmi...?
<Carlin0> aiutino, sei da ubuntu ora ^
<Carlin0> ?
<aiutino> ho tutti e due su 2 pc differenti..
<Carlin0> sei connesso col pc in questione ora ?
<aiutino> non lo so... dovrei provarci...
<aiutino> un attimo
<Carlin0> aiutino, non sai con che pc sei connesso ?
<max55> non entra nel grub  va direttamente a error
<Carlin0> max55, se  premi alt + f2 succede qualcosa ?
<max55> si va nel bios
<Carlin0> alt + f2
<Carlin0> quando è in error
<max55> non fa niente
<Carlin0> !ripristino | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<aiutino> Carlin0 tu mi vedi con un'altro pc ... ubuntu non stabilisce la connessione con il wifi...
<Carlin0> aiutino, connetti via cavo
<aiutino> sono disabile e questa e' un'operazione da navy seal
<Carlin0> mi spiace ma dobbiamo vedere delle cose da quel pc , diversamente non so come aiutarti
<TonyStoryteller> Buonasera
<TonyStoryteller> sto cercando di installare usb wifi TL-WN823N ma non viene risconosciuto dal desktop
<TonyStoryteller> neppure seguendo le istruzioni di TP-LINK ci riesco
<TonyStoryteller> c'è qualcuno che sa come risolvere il problema?
<aiutino> Carlin0... connesso ma non accede alla rete
<TonyStoryteller> lsusb non lo vede
<TonyStoryteller> e comunque non accede alla rete
<aiutino> Carlin0... connesso con cavo ma niente internet
<gianmarvco> sera posso domandare un informazione
<mat72> buonasera
<mat72> ho un problema
<mat72> ciao
<yvesBsAs> mat72, buonasera, spiega un po di dettagli
<mat72> ieri ho fatto installare ubuntu 16 su un acer 7250g. stasera provando ad usare youtube per visionare un tutorial di linux dopo un minuto mi da UFFA COMNE ERRORE SI SPEGNE E SI RIACCENDE IL PC
<mat72> TI SPIEGO SONO ALLE PRIME ARMI E NON SONO PER NULLA PRATICO
<yvesBsAs> non scrivere in maiuscola, non se cosa intendi per "uffa", ma se si spegne e riaccende potrebbe essere per calore eccessivo
<mat72> uffa e la dicitura che esce quando youtube si blocca
<yvesBsAs> LOL! Mai fista, senti il ventilatore girare a fondo?
<yvesBsAs> *vista
<mat72> è appena stato acceso
<mat72> il pc è freddo e la ventola gira
<yvesBsAs> normale che giri, ma la senti più presente di prima, o normale?
<mat72> a dirti la verita meno presente di prima
<yvesBsAs> cioè, gira piu veloce?
<mat72> questo mi è successo solo stasera e solo su youtube
<mat72> non gira per niente
<mat72> o meglio gira normale quasi senza rumore a differenza di quando avevo windows
<yvesBsAs> be, allora non sembra il calore, la parte inferiore del portatile scalda? senti un punto piu caldo?
<mat72> no appena tiepido
<mat72> pensavo ad un errore di installazione software
<yvesBsAs> quindi direi che non è un problema di temperatura
<yvesBsAs> che utilizzi come navigatore web?
<mat72> chrome
<mat72> ma ho anche firefox
<mat72> che non uso
<mat72> infatti mi dice che chrome si è bloccato in modo anomalo
<yvesBsAs> non mi risulta che diano problemi del genere
<mat72> magari è stato un caso?
<yvesBsAs> puo darsi, aspetta un secondo
<mat72> è possibili entrare in remoto nel mio pc e dare un occhiata?
<yvesBsAs> si, ma non invitare chi non conosci, a smanettarci dentro, è solo un consiglio ;)
<yvesBsAs> conosci il terminale?
<mat72> saperci smanettare?
<mat72> si. quello dove mettre le stringhe?
<yvesBsAs> non necessariamente, solo dare un comando, e vedere che dice
<mat72> ok
<yvesBsAs> chiudi chrome, e dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> google-chrome
<yvesBsAs> si apre il browser, e nel terminale ti appaiono diverse uinformazioni, le copi ed incolli sul sito pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> poi ci posti il link alla pagina qui
<mat72> aspetta perche non capisco
<yvesBsAs> ai aperto il browser da terminale?
<mat72> veramente nel terminale non compare nulla. si è solo aperto chrome
<yvesBsAs> ok, è buono, ora vai su youtube e vedi se fa le bizze
<mat72> ok. aspetta
<mat72> ok. ho provato a visionare le prime 9 cose da fare su ubuntu. mi da uffa!   si è verificato un errore sulla visualizzazione della pagina
<yvesBsAs> mi sa di una qualche estensione che fa i capticci, passa sulla chat
<mat72> cartelletta con faccia delusa e icona a dx con scritto Ricarica
<mat72> sono sulla chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join  #ubuntu-it-char
<mat72> può essere problema di linea internet? ho eolo
<yvesBsAs> sei su chat di supporto ubuntu, sembra più un problema di chrome
<mat72> e dove lo inserisco quel comando
<yvesBsAs> qui, nella chat
<blameless> Sera. Volevo chiedere se qualcunio di voi utilizza tor messenger e sa come farlo funzionare con la chat di irc?
<mat72> #ubuntu-it-char
<yvesBsAs> no, mettilo intero: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> blameless, non so se puoi parlare di quegli argomenti qui
<blameless> ok, allora chiedo se c'è una chat dedicata o cmq dove posso chiedere
<gigirock> non lo so google is your friend blameless
<blameless> si ho già provato a cercare su google ma di guide in italiano su tor messenger ce ne stanno poco e non trattano IRC
<gigirock> blameless passa a #ubuntu-chat per argomenti non inerenti
<blameless> mi dice chè è solo ad invito
<gigirock> ma va se eri li' pochi minuti fa....
<blameless> vabbe lasciamo perdere, grazie comunque
<ryuujin> bitumata
<krabador> ryuujin, hai già rotto l'idle
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-16
<fede87> buongiorno
<gigirock> ah cia fedez come va x-factor ?
<fede87> ho un pc desktop con processore i7 7700, 16 gb di ram ddr4, scheda video radeon rx460
<fede87> stamattina inserisco il dvd con l'ultima versione di ubuntu e in prova mi da il seguente errore the system is running in low graphics mode
<fede87> se me lo da in prova non mi conviene continuare con l'installazione giusto?
<fede87> Prima di rivolgermi a voi ho già provato con l'aggiornamento dei driver della scheda video
<fede87> sui forum invece ho trovato soluzioni solo per l'installazione. Io sto in prova e vorrei capire se  è un problema del dvd, del mio pc, o della versione di ubuntu!
<fede87> gigirock tra una audizione e l'altra ho tempo anche per ubuntu! :D
<gigirock> fede87, ma tu installi la 1704 64 bit ?
<fede87> si
<gigirock> e adesso non hai nessun ubuntu fede87 ?
<fede87> win10
<gigirock> ah ok,
<fede87> ho cambiato pc da poco. Fin ora con ubuntu mai avuto questo problema perciò mi trovo in difficoltà anche su cosa e come cercare tra i forum
<gigirock> allora molto probabilmente e' un problema di driver video, ma comunque segui la guida dell'installazione con uefi per il tuo super pc. fede87
<gigirock> quella scheda ha non pochi problemi anche con win10 io l'avevo acquistata e rimandata al negozio perche' era un disastro anche in win10
<gigirock> per l'installazione ti consiglio di scaricare la .iso della 16.04.03 che e' l'ultima versione lts, ma ti ricordo che giovedi avremo la 17.10 che e' lts e sara' l'ultima versione da giovedi'......
<fede87> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fede87> seguo come sempre questa guida e oggi è la prima volta che mi capita questo errore
<gigirock> al 90% dopo l'installazione che procedera' in low grpah mode.... una volta riavviato installerai i driver amd e dovresti andare senza problema
<fede87> ehm lo so... devo lavorare però e giovedì è lontano.... quindi mi consigli di scaricare l'ultima versione 16, installare ubuntu riavviare installare i driver amd e ho risolto?
<gigirock> fede87, si te lo consiglio
<fede87> ok provo così grazie mille
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error fede87 questo e' l'argomento...........
<fede87> ok grazie scusatemi se ho scritto qui quando invece è presente già una discussione ma non sapevo proprio come chiedere a google!
<fede87> grazie a tutti mi metto a lavoro per l'installazione quindi vi saluto. arrivederci
<fabio_cc> gigirock, [09:02:52] <gigirock> ah cia fedez come va x-factor ? -> per favore evita queste battute nel canale di supporto
<fabio_cc> gigirock, [09:14:00] <gigirock> per l'installazione ti consiglio di scaricare la .iso della 16.04.03 che e' l'ultima versione lts, ma ti ricordo che giovedi avremo la 17.10 che e' lts e sara' l'ultima versione da giovedi'...... -> 17.10 non sarà lts
<fabio_cc> gigirock, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fabio_cc> grazie
<ciccioo> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu server 17.04 e vorrei fare upgrade a ubuntu desktop 17.04, quale codice?
<glpiana> ciccioo, non è un upgrade, è una normale installazione di pacchetti. comincia con dare: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xinit
<glpiana> se poi manca altro lo aggiungiamo
<ciccioo> okkkkk
<ciccioo> fatto ma il desktop non parte
<glpiana> ciccioo, sudo apt-get install lightdm
<ciccioo> okk
<ciccioo> a questo punto riavvio?
<glpiana> ciccioo, sì, riavvia e dimmi se parte
<ciccioo> si riavvia ma non riconosce la pass inserita
<ciccioo> ma se reinstallo il tutto con la versione desktop durante l'installazione mi chiede di inserire anche i moduli delk server?
<glpiana> ciccioo, non credo che non riconosca la password, probabilmente cerca di avviare l'interfaccia ma non riesce
<glpiana> ciccioo, moduli del server? che intendi?
<ciccioo> pacchetti scusa
<glpiana> server o desktop, non cambia mica nulla
<Carlin0> ciccioo, puoi provare a resettare la pass
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> ciccioo, la password funziona nel login testuale?
<ciccioo> si
<glpiana> ciccioo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ciccioo> adesso alla login non si ferma piu
<ciccioo> carica il desktop
<ciccioo> installo tutto nuovo
<Carlin0> ciccioo,  cosa vuol dire non si ferma ?
<ciccioo> che va al desktop
<Carlin0> autologin ?
<ciccioo> carica il desktop
<Carlin0> si logga da sola ?
<ciccioo> si
<Carlin0> ciccioo, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> ciccioo, cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<glpiana> ciccioo, a te va bene l'autologin?
<ciccioo> anche no
<ciccioo> adesso ci devo entrare con ssh
<ciccioo> da altro pc
<glpiana> ciccioo, ssh non c'entr aun belino con lightdm
<glpiana> e per entrarci in ssh non ti serviva certo l'interfaccia grafica
<ciccioo> non mi fa lavorare sulla macchina perche non riconosce la password
<glpiana> ciccioo, quindi rispondi con chiarezza: vuoi mantenere il login automatico per l'interfaccia grafica o vuoi che chieda la password all'avvio?
<ciccioo> con il desktop
<glpiana> quindi vuoi il login automatico?
<ciccioo> quindi ci devo entrare con un'altro pc altrimenti non posso accedere al terminale
<ciccioo> e non posso scrivere niente
<Carlin0> ma va ciccioo da desktop apri un terminale
<ciccioo> non mi fa accedere perche non riconosce la password
<glpiana> ciccioo, ma se hai appena detto che ti ha caricato il desktop
<Carlin0> ma se hai appena detto che fa login da solo
<ciccioo> va direttamente al desktop e non mi riconosce la password
<glpiana> ciccioo, hai davanti il desktop ora?
<ciccioo> si
<glpiana> ciccioo, bene, chiudi la sessione. tornerà alla pagina di login grafico. effettua il login
<ciccioo> non me lo fa fare
<ciccioo> posso solo riavviare
<glpiana> ciccioo, su cosa hai cliccato?
<ciccioo> ragazzi, faccio un'installazione nuova, la mia domanda aquesto punto è: se installa ubuntu 17.04 desktop in fase di installazione mi fa installare anche i pacchetti del server?
<Carlin0> i repo sono gli stessi ciccioo
<ciccioo> okkkk
<glpiana> ciccioo, rispondi per cortesia. hai cliccato sul nome utente o sul tasto di spegnimento?
<ciccioo> entrambi
<ciccioo> sul nome utente mi fa scegliere l'utente
<glpiana> ciccioo, perchè hai messo la versione server? che servizi ti servono?
<ciccioo> server locale per provare i siti web
<ciccioo> e in piu vorrei utilizzarlo anche come desktop
<Carlin0> ciccioo, e  non pensi che per un server sia meglio una LTS ?
<glpiana> ciccioo, apri la dash e scrivi log out. se non esce nulla scrivi disconnetti
<ciccioo> non conosco la differenza tra lts e altre
<ciccioo> se mi consigliate a mettere lts carico quella
<Carlin0> ciccioo, la 17.04 non è LTS tra 3/4 mesi finisce il supporto mentre le LTS hanno 5 anni di supporto
<ciccioo> allora scarico la lts
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è LTS
<ciccioo> ma scarico la desktop'?
<ciccioo> e installo tutti i servizi?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, come ti ho detto desktop e server usano i medesimi repo
<ciccioo> okkk Carlin0
<ciccioo> glpiana: formatto hard disk e installo tutto nuovo
<ciccioo> vi faccio ammattire di meno
<ciccioo> :)
<Carlin0> se installa il desktop basterà aggiungere openssh-server e poco altro
<ciccioo> ecco fatto! installato ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<ciccioo> adesso Carlin0 che cosa dobbiamo fare per attivare il server
<ryuujin> ciccio che server devi attivare"
<ryuujin> fame
<Carlin0> ciccioo, per dargli l'accesso in ssh devi installare il pacchetto openssh-server
<gigirock> !info open-ssh
<ubot-it> Package open-ssh does not exist in xenial
<luciano> scusate ma che problemi ci sono per collegarsi ad internet con ubuntu?ho il SO su questo computer e mi collego benissio
<Mr_Pan> luciano, che problemi  ?
<luciano> ops benissimo con windows ma con ubuntu non ci riesco
<luciano> bisogna configurarlo??
<Mr_Pan> luciano, non riesci a collegarti ad internet da ubuntu  ?
<luciano> esatto l'ho installato da ieri ma non ci riesco
<Carlin0> luciano, parli di wifi o ethernet ?
<Mr_Pan> luciano, ora da dove sei collegato    ?
<luciano> sono cillegato ma su windows
<luciano> ethernet
<Carlin0> luciano, che versione di ubuntu hai installato ?
<luciano> l'ultima,la 15.4 mi pare
<luciano> correggo la 17.4
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha parecchi problemi
<luciano> ok allora mi conviene installare una versione più vecchia
<Carlin0> luciano, la 16.04 è molto più stabile
<luciano> ok vedro se potrò farlo avendo già installato la versione più recente
<Carlin0> basta che reinstalli sopra
<luciano> ok è cosi facile? con windows ci sarebbero dei problemi
<luciano> grazie per le informazioni alla prossima luciano
<ciccioo> Carlin0: dovrei installare i pacchetti per il server
<Carlin0> 13:29:55<Carlin0> ciccioo, per dargli l'accesso in ssh devi installare il pacchetto openssh-server
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu cosa ti serve
<ciccioo> come lo installo?
<Carlin0> da terminale sudo apt install openssh-server
<ciccioo> fatto
<ciccioo> phpmyadmin
<ciccioo> ?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, sudo apt install synaptic
<Carlin0> ciccioo, poi cerchi gestore pacchetti e  li trovi tutti i pacchetti disponibili
<ciccioo> ok grazie mille Carlin0
<nin> ciao
<Guest88579> ho un problema con una multifunzione canon
<Guest88579> mx725
<Guest88579> non riesco a installare il driver
<Armando76> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> ciao Armando76
<Armando76> qualcuno è in  linea  ho un  problema
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Armando76> ok  grazie  non  riesco a  scaricare  da  drive  i miei  file  mi da  operazione  non  riuscita dop  che  fa  la  scansione  antivirus sul  file
<Mr_Pan> Armando76, google drive  ?
<Armando76> si
<Carlin0> !chat | Armando76
<ubot-it> Armando76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> xdb6f, hai problemi di connessione?
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-17
<Acquarius> Salve ho dei problemi per configurare la chiavetta Alcatel One Touch X200 con il sistema operativo Lubuntu. Il mio dispositivo è un laptop Acer Aspire One. Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, inserisci la chiavetta nella usb e in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Acquarius
<ubot-it> Acquarius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Acquarius> entro da terminale
<Acquarius> quit
<Acquarius> mi puoi indicare il comando in modo da passarti ill log ?
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> ciao Fabio
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc,
<Acquarius> ciao Mr Pan, ho postato in PASTE
<glpiana> Acquarius, dmesg | tail    ma solo dopo aver inserito la chiavetta, e subito dopo
<glpiana> Acquarius, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Acquarius> era inserita
<Acquarius> stacco e ripeto ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, sì, meglio
<Acquarius> sto lavorando sullo stesso terminale con altra connessione, giusto per essere precisi
<Acquarius> fatto
<glpiana> Acquarius, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Acquarius> scusami ma è la prima volta che uso la chat, che intendi per indirizzo della pagina ? quello che compare sul header ?
<Acquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25757914/
<Acquarius> ok ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, ok, fai lo stesso col comando lsusb   e col comando mount
<Acquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25757938/
<Acquarius> ci sohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/25757938/comandino tutti e due i
<Acquarius> ci sono tutti e due comandi
<glpiana> Acquarius, è collegata in una usb del pc o a un hub usb?
<Acquarius> nella usb del pc
<glpiana> Acquarius, apri il gestore delle connessioni. vede il modem?
<Acquarius> no non lo vede
<Acquarius> eppure ho seguito alcune indicazioni su internet lanciando wvdial
<glpiana> Acquarius, wvdial non andava usato. in teoria le chiavette vengono viste direttamente
<Acquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25757960/
<Acquarius> vedi se ti è di aiuto. prima non la vedeva proprio
<matteopoli> con chi posso parlare?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Acquarius> il problema è la Alcatel One Touch X200
<Mr_Pan> matteopoli,
<Acquarius> Il sistema operativo è Lubuntu.... mi dicevano che forse con Ubuntu forse i problemi erano minori
<matteopoli> Ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 + Python 3.5.2 + Google Protobuf + OpenCV
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> matteopoli, passa di la
<Acquarius> Mr_Pan parlavi con matteopoli ?
<Mr_Pan> Acquarius, da  quel poco che lego in rete la tua e' una chiavetta "difficile" ...
<Acquarius> eh... si... lo so
<Mr_Pan> le guide che hao seguito con wvdial sono tutte molto vecchie 2010-2011 ...
<glpiana> Acquarius, se clicchi col tasto sinistro del mouse sull'icona della connessione di rete, cosa vedi oltre alla scheda ethernet?
<Acquarius> perciò interpello voi :-))
<Acquarius> sono entrato attraverso la rete sia con hotspot blootouth che wifi... anche con il telefonino... quindi vedo altre connessioni wifi... ma chiavetta niente
<Acquarius> qualcuno diceva che probabilmente era configurata come usb 1 e quindi non andava bene poichè andava poca energia.... potrebbe essere ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, per quello ti chiedevo se era connessa direttamente al pc, pensando che il pc avesse usb 2 per lo meno
<Acquarius> è un acer aspire one... con processore ATOM.... un po vecchiotto
<glpiana> Acquarius, sto acer ha un lettore cd?
<Acquarius> no
<glpiana> Acquarius, ok, scrivi: sudo eject /dev/sg1
<glpiana> Acquarius, poi dai di nuovo dmesg | tail       e mostraci l'output
<Acquarius> mi dice: eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: Operazione non permessa
<Mr_Pan> glpiana, no e' un netbook con Atom e 1/2 GB Ram
<glpiana> dai comunque dmesg| tail
<glpiana> Mr_Pan, ok
<Acquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25758021/
<Acquarius> vi può essere utile il file wvdial.conf ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, scrivi: sudo eject /dev/sdb
<Acquarius> fabio@fabio-AO751h:~$ sudo eject /dev/sdb
<Acquarius> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: Argomento non valido
<Acquarius> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: Argomento non valido
<Acquarius> stesso errore mi sembra
<glpiana> Acquarius, sì. ti resta da provare questo: https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source
<glpiana> Acquarius, segui le istruzioni passo passo, sempre che si riesca ancora a compilarlo
<glpiana> Acquarius, altro non so dirti
<Acquarius> ma è per connessioni 3g io ho wind, cambia qualcosa ?
<gigirock> Acquarius, cambiera' solo l'APN
<Acquarius> install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Acquarius> install: manca l'operando per il file di destinazione dopo 'libusb-1.0-0-dev'
<Acquarius> non va
<glpiana> Acquarius, un minuto e torno e mi dici che comando hai dato
<Acquarius> questo: install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Carlin0> !info libusb-1.0-0-dev
<ubot-it> libusb-1.0-0-dev (source: libusb-1.0): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.20-1 (xenial), package size 58 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Carlin0> Acquarius, il comando è : sudo apt install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Acquarius> ok, ho problemi di connessione per un firewall
<Carlin0> Acquarius, metti l'output in pastebin
<glpiana> Acquarius, eccomi, quando ottieni l'errore?
<Acquarius> ho problemi di connessione per un firewall
<Acquarius> non vedo più il gestore delle reti
<glpiana> Acquarius, se non rispondi alle domande che ti si pongono è inutile stare qui
<Acquarius> provo ad uscire .... ho problemi di connessione
<Acquarius> quit
<Acquarius> client quit
<Acquarius> come si esce?
<Carlin0>  /quit
<Acquarius> salve
<glpiana> Acquarius, non scrivermi in chat privata per cortesia
<Acquarius> ok, era solo per farti sapere che ero tornato
<glpiana> :)
<Acquarius> il passo 2a.... come va fatto ? devo editare qualche file ?
<glpiana> Acquarius, anzitutto devi avere sul pc i file elncati sopra in quella pagina, cioè devi scrivere nel terminale: git clone https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source.git
<glpiana> a quel punto avrai i file da editare  e puoi proseguire con i comandi
<Acquarius> non ho git.... uff devo installarlo...
<Acquarius> devo collegarmi di nuovo con il wifi telefonino
<glpiana> Acquarius, anche per tirare giù quei file devi essere collegato
<Acquarius> eh...
<Acquarius> provo a switchare con la speranza di non perdere il collegamento...
<David77> buona giornata a tutti. poco fa, per 2 volte dopo aver spento e riacceso, ho avuto uno strano errore fatale sul mio xubuntu 14: ho aperto semplicemente chromium (ultimo aggiornamento il 6 ottobre) e lo schermo del portatile si è spento e quindi non potevo fare nulla. non è normale. una estensione che non va con la nuova versione e fa crashare il video? grazie
<David77> la prima volta non andava neanche il caps lock / num lock. e premendo il pulsante power dopo un po' si è spento. la seconda volta funzionavano sia caps lock che num lock ma non riuscivo in nessuna maniera a chiudere il sistema visto che non vedevo nulla. mai successo in tanti anni di ubuntu
<David77> ora non mi azzardo a riavviare chromium 61.0.3163.100-0ubuntu0.14.04.1202 ma vorrei sapere se il problema è noto o se c'è qualche cosa anche al sistema ubuntu che non va. posso anche rimuovere completamente chromium (32 bit) ma mi devo preoccupare? grazie
<fabio_cc> xdb6f, se hai problemi di connessione, per favore risolvili; se entri ed esci intenzionalmente, ti faccio notare che la cosa è molto fastidiosa.
<David77> va bhè disinstallo chromium e speriamo che non mi vada in crash per un'altra cosa il mio xubuntu 14. ciao
<Mahanidhi> Stavo installando l'aggiornamento ad Ubuntu 16-4 quando è comparsa una finestra che diceva unattented 5 upgrades con varie alternative, ho scelto di continuaree il tutto si è bloccato . Riavviando il PC si apre la pagina dove si può scegliere tra varie alternative ma niente funziona il PC continua a riavviarsi senza caricare Ubuntu. Stessa situazio
<Mahanidhi> ne con ubuntu su USB. Cosa fare?!
<f843d0> 1 min 8 s, dopo inquadramento del problema a dir poco sconclusionato... ciao
<f843d0> mahanidhi: aggiornamento da cosa a cosa?
<f843d0> mahanidhi: il sistema di base è stato a contatto con PPA?
<skricciolo> sera
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gyocai
<skricciolo> drawble-xxhdpi ?
<f843d0> skricciolo: quali problemi mentali ti affliggono?
<skricciolo> vedi la cartella?
<skricciolo> non mi fa fare nulla
<f843d0> skricciolo: e come ci sei arrivato a questa bella situazione?
<skricciolo> boooh
<skricciolo> idk
<skricciolo> è grave? :-(
<f843d0> Non avendo una panoramica del problema e del pregresso, si, è grave. Da parte del richiedente
<f843d0> Io vedo solo uno screenshot, di un file manager, con un folder indicato, con un lucchetto e una croce
<skricciolo> eh
<f843d0> Non so che sistema monti, cosa hai fatto, cosa vorresti fare, cosa ti aspetti
<skricciolo> vorrei lavorarci con quella cartella
<f843d0> Ottimo, ci gioco l'anima che ci sono tutte le possibilità
<skricciolo> ma me lo fa con tutti i file .zip che decomprimo
<f843d0> Un sistema Unix-like ha l'utente root, che fa quel che gli pare. Si accede a tutto, si fa tutto. Ma senza un background, la riposta è boh
<f843d0> Come la domanda
<skricciolo> ubuntu 14-04
<f843d0> skricciolo: ti rendi conto che hai un livello di risposte pari a un sasso mosso dal flusso di un fiume?
<f843d0> 22:47:46< f843d0> Non so che sistema monti, cosa hai fatto, cosa vorresti fare, cosa ti aspetti
<skricciolo> non so come sia successo. vorrei risolvere
<skricciolo> me lo fa con tutti gli archivi
<f843d0> skricciolo: e qui si vorrebbe aiutare, magari con informazioni più concilianti con le domande
<skricciolo> allora nn so risponderti piu di questo
<f843d0> skricciolo: e io nemmeno, e dubito fortemente che possa qualcun altro
<skricciolo> ok thx
<f843d0> skricciolo: dovresti essere un essere senziente, queste cartelle da dove sono uscite? Perchè? Cosa dovrebbero contenere? Ma è tanto difficile?
<skricciolo> da archivi .zip
<skricciolo> contengono file .png
<skricciolo> il perchè mi servono i png all interno..per lavorare
<f843d0> skricciolo: illustra il problema nuovamente, con precisione
<Luciano> ho dei grossi problemi con ubuntu
<skricciolo> file .zip estraggo cartella--> ho questa situazione
<Luciano> non vede la connessione ethernet
<f843d0> skricciolo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Luciano> gia alla primaaq
<f843d0> Luciano: quale Ubuntu, cosa è stato fatto...
<Luciano> gia all'inizio dell'installazione di ubuntu mi dice che non sono connesso
<Luciano> ho inswtalaTO UBUNTU 16.04
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761735/  f843d0
<f843d0> skricciolo: dove sono gli archivi *.zip?
<f843d0> Luciano: hai provato in live?
<skricciolo> in tmp
<skricciolo> home-->tmp
<f843d0> skricciolo: fornisci il nome dell'archivio *.zip
<Luciano> si ho provato e la situazione non cambia
<skricciolo> base.zip
<f843d0> skricciolo: sudo updatedb && locate base.zip | pastebinit
<f843d0> skricciolo: riporta il link restituito dal comando
<Luciano> ho provato a usare ubuntu senza installarlo ma non cambia nulla
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761757/
<f843d0> Luciano: munisciti di supporto rimovibile (USB o altro), riporta su pastebin l'output di sudo lshw
<f843d0> skricciolo: sudo apt-get install unzip
<Luciano> dièpende mica dal tipo di cpu? o dalla quantita di ram?
<f843d0> skricciolo: cd /home/fabio/tmp/NavBar && unzip base.zip
<skricciolo> gia installato
<f843d0> skricciolo: riporta il risultato su pastebin
<f843d0> !paste | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luciano> si ho installato ubuntu tramite pennetta usb
<f843d0> 23:09:48< f843d0> Luciano: munisciti di supporto rimovibile (USB o altro), riporta su pastebin l'output di sudo lshw
<f843d0> Luciano: nessuno ha chiesto da dove hai installato
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761780/ f843d0
<f843d0> skricciolo: ls /home/fabio/tmp/NavBar -lh | pastebinit
<f843d0> skricciolo: riporta il link restituito dal comando
<skricciolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761796/
<Luciano> ok gtazie
<f843d0> skricciolo: come vedi, res e assets sono folders in quel path
<skricciolo> si
<f843d0> skricciolo: e contengono i file contenuti nell'archivio
<f843d0> skricciolo: la decompressione è andata a buon fine
<skricciolo> :-(
<skricciolo> vedo
<f843d0> skricciolo: eh, e quindi, dove sarebbe il problema?
<skricciolo> quindi quella cartella non posso sbloccarla? non mi fa neanche eliminarla
<f843d0> skricciolo: quale è il tuo problema?
<skricciolo> aprire quella cartella e lavorare con i file all interno
<f843d0> skricciolo: ancora... quale cartella
<f843d0> skricciolo: cosa vuol dire lavorare con i file all interno, senza apostrofo
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gyouor
<skricciolo> questa
<f843d0> skricciolo: un computer interpreta istruzioni precise. Un buon utilizzatore di computer, capisce solo istruzioni precise. Un richiedente informazioni, deve dare istruzioni precise
<f843d0> skricciolo: non apro nemmeno l'immagine
<f843d0> skricciolo: la cartella me la scrivi
<skricciolo> home/temp/navbar/drawable-xxhdpi
<f843d0> skricciolo: cercane il contenuto con ls. Fallirà
<f843d0> skricciolo: cosa devi elaborare? Non sai nemmeno navigare nel file system. Non riesci a spiegarti
<f843d0> Figuriamoci elaborare / lavorare
<skricciolo> lol
<skricciolo> grazie
<f843d0> Prego
<f843d0> Ticket closed
<f843d0> Bis bald
<Mr_Pan> !tedesco
<ubot-it> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Italienisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: ja, genau, komm schön
<skricciolo> permesso negato
<Mr_Pan> ciao Luke75
<Luke75> Da diverse volte tento di installare una versione qualsiasi di ubuntu su un pc fisso ma a metà installazione si blocca tutto e si riavvia il pc su windows oppure si blocca
<Luke75> alla schermata sopratutto di scelta lingua di ubuntu
<Luke75> come mai?
<f843d0> !installazione | Luke75
<ubot-it> Luke75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<f843d0> !usbwin | Luke75
<ubot-it> Luke75: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Luke75> una qualsiasi ISO scaricata?
<f843d0> Luke75: impossibile computare, richiesta intensificazione
<Luke75> cioé?
<f843d0> Luke75: dati insufficienti e linguaggio non chiaro. Riformulare la domanda
<Luke75> Posso utilizzare rufus con qualsiasi iso scaricata?
<Mr_Pan> Luke75, si
<f843d0> Luke75: no
<Mr_Pan> Luke75, chiaramente devi caricare una iso compatibile con l archittettura del tuo processore     32 o 64 bit
<f843d0> Appunto, la risposta corretta è, "No"
<Luke75> pentium d supporta anche 64 bit
<Luke75> ma ho sempre usato 32 bit
<f843d0> Luke75: pertanto il problema si sposta sulla versione, sul resto dell'hardware, e sulla *.iso selezionata
<f843d0> Luke75: questo è il canale di supporto a Ubuntu. L'immagine *.iso deve essere una Ubuntu
<f843d0> Luke75: qual è il resto dell'hardware? Desktop, Laptop o altro?
<Luke75> xubuntu 14.04.3 desktop-i386.iso può essere buona?
<Luke75> desktop
<Luke75> 2 gb ram
<f843d0> Luke75: non sapendo niente dell'hardware, impossibile computare
<Luke75> 250 gb hd
<f843d0> Luke75: la versione 14 è del 2014. Non è una grande idea nel 2017
<f843d0> Luke75: due cifre a caso su RAM e HDD non racchiudono le informazioni necessarie per l'identificazione hardware
<Luke75> E' un computer regalato di recupero
<f843d0> Luke75: procurati un sistema live a 32 bit tipo gparted, avvialo, prendi nota dell'output di lshw e riportalo in canale
<Luke75> ok grazie. ci si sente se mai domani.
<f843d0> Luke75: Ticket Closed. Tschüss
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-18
<EROS> Ciao
<eros> Salve ho un problema con la password
<eros> potreste aiutarmi?
<Esti_Qatzi> buongiorno
<ziobardi> salve a tutti
<ziobardi> non riesco a installare  le applicazioni da sofware center , ho ubuntu 16.04
<ziobardi> qualcuno mi dice se posso risolvere
<Carlin0> ziobardi, che cosa vorresti installare ?
<gigirock> ziobardi, ci sara' qualche problema con i repo .... apri il terminale e dai sudo apt update
<ziobardi> allora ho   riavviato , dato il comando sudo apt update e ho aggionato
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, ho appena scaricato gli aggiornamenti automatici, e mi sono accorto che non va più la stampante che prima funzionava perfettamente. Qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<Carlin0> gianco62, che stampante ? che ubuntu ?
<gianco62> scusa 17.04 la stampante è una vecchia epson stylus foto 870
<Carlin0> gianco62, hai provato a reinstallarla ?
<gianco62> no, ho provato solo a staccarla dalla porta usb a riavviare e riattaccare
<gianco62> Non c'è più nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62,
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, ho appena scaricato gli aggiornamenti automatici, e mi sono accorto che non va più la stampante che prima funzionava perfettamente. Qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<gianco62> 17.04 la stampante è una vecchia epson stylus foto 870
<gianco62> Grazie Mr Pan
<HELP> salve
<HELP> avrei bisogno di una mano
<Mr_Pan> HELP, saalve
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest37976> okay
<Guest37976> ho disinstallato lubuntu su un altro pc per lasciare solo windows, ma grub dice "no such partition", come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> Guest37976, come hai disinstallato  ?
<f843d0> Guest37976: se hai intenzione di lasciare solo Windoze, il problema è ripristinare il boot loader di Windoze
<Guest37976> da windows, ho rimosso le partizioni di lubuntu
<Guest37976> eh
<f843d0> Eh, e questo è il canale di supporto a Ubuntu
<f843d0> !windows | Guest37976
<ubot-it> Guest37976: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest37976> siccome il problema è stato generato dalla rimozione di lubuntu pensavo che avreste potuto aiutarmi qui
<Guest37976> grazie lo stesso
<peppe234567> salve ho bisogno di supporto
<ziobardi> ragazzi qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con qwbfs ?
<ziobardi> non mi riconosce piu una partizione di un hd con giochi per wii
<gigirock> lol
<ziobardi> ???????????''
<gigirock> !info qwbs
<ubot-it> Package qwbs does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info qwbfs
<ubot-it> Package qwbfs does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> ziobardi, lo hai installato dal repo ?
<ziobardi> da ubuntu software
<ziobardi> gigirock
<ziobardi> ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> ziobardi, neirepo della 16.04 non ce
<Carlin0> ah si ...
<Carlin0> !info qwbfsmanager
<ubot-it> qwbfsmanager (source: qwbfsmanager): graphical file manager for the WBFS filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-1.1build1 (xenial), package size 2133 kB, installed size 2930 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ziobardi> dawngrade ? 14.04 ?
<gigirock> ziobardi, no ti conviene compilare....
<ziobardi> ooppsss  compilare ?
<ziobardi> mi dai una mano ?
<gigirock> ziobardi ... sudo apt --purge remove qwbfsmanager
<gigirock> poi sudo apt install qwbfsmanager
<gigirock> spesso risolve...
<ziobardi> provo subito
<ziobardi> a quanto pare funziona
<ziobardi> grazie gigirock
<Mike71> Buonasera a tutti, volevo chiedere se era possibile scaricare il Sistema Operativo Lubuntu 17.04 masterizzato sul cd e copiarlo su una chiavetta perchè il pc dove dovrei scaricare non ha il lettore dvd
<Mike71> Se si mi insegnate il procedimento grazie.
<gigirock> Mike71, non c'e' bisogno di passare da cd o dvd
<gigirock> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<gigirock> leggi la guida
<gigirock> Mike71, ti consiglio la versione 1604 che e' lts
<Mike71> il Pc è un portatile Hp mini 110 credo a 32 bit
<gigirock> oppure da domani ci sara' la 1710
<gigirock> Mike71, dipende dal processore .... e dalla ram
<Mike71> La conosci in anteprima la 17.10?
<gigirock> che vuol dire la conosci ?
<Mike71> Voi del supporto non siete informati prima? (Chiedo...)
<gigirock> cmq il tuo 'coso' dovrebbe andare anche con 64 bit , prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<gigirock> Mike71, di segreti non ce ne sono
<Mike71> ahahahah ci provo!
<Mike71> ok scusate
<gigirock> se vai a ubuntu cdimages trovi tutto quello che esiste
<Mike71> ok domani lo farò... Leggevo da qualche parte di un programma ...Unebootine
<Mike71> serve pure quello?
<gigirock> Mike71, fai la chiavetta da windows ?
<Mike71> no questo pc da cui scrivo ha istallato solo Xubuntu
<gigirock> Mike allora va bene unetbootin
<gigirock> !info unetbootin
<ubot-it> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (xenial), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<gigirock> Mike71, vado a dormire
<Mike71> ok anche io . Buonanotte a tutti e grazie . Domani faro sapere tutto....
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-19
<Mr_Pan> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<scott78> Buonrgiorno a tutti, uso Xubuntu 16.04 quando faccio gli aggiornamenti da terminale alla fine mi da questo messaggio (Viene ignorato il file "getdeb.list.bck" nella directory "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida), chi mi può aiutare?
<scott78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25770705/
<Mr_Pan> scott78, apri Terminale e scrivi   sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list.bck  e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> poi rifai sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<ryuujin> oh yeah
<scott78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25770720/
<scott78> penso adesso sia ok?
<scott78> Grazie tante Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> scott78, prego
<Mr_Pan> scott78, si a posto    dai un   sudo apt autoremove
<scott78> ok
<scott78> ok Grazie ancora Mr_Pan
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Aspettiamo tutti insieme l'uscita di Ubuntu 17.10 in #ubuntu-it-party
<gavriel87> Salve a tutti,
<gavriel87> Ho un grosso problema con la connessione internet del mio pc dopo aver installato ubunto 17.04
<gavriel87> se qualcuno può aiutarmi ve ne sarei grato
<glpiana> gavriel87, di che connessione parli?
<gavriel87> wireless ed ethernet
<gavriel87> entrambe vanno lentissime o addirittura non funzionano
<glpiana> gavriel87, apri un terminale, scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it   e mostraci, su pastebin, il risultato
<glpiana> !paste | gavriel87
<ubot-it> gavriel87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gavriel87> ok ragazzi ma dovete darmi un attimo perchè il pc che devo sistemare non è connesso a internet e devo copiare
<gavriel87> PING www.google.it (216.58.205.195) 56 (86) bytes of data.
<gavriel87> 64 bytes from mil04s29-in-f3-1e100,net(216.58.205.195):icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=32.1 ms
<gavriel87> 64 bytes from mil04s29-in-f3-1e100,net(216.58.205.195):icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=31.1 ms
<gavriel87> 64 bytes from mil04s29-in-f3-1e100,net(216.58.205.195):icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=31.1 ms
<gavriel87> statistics
<gavriel87> 3 packets trasmitted, 3 recived, o%packet loss, time 200ms
<gavriel87> rtt min/avg/max/mdev=31.111/31.470/32.165/0.491ms
<gavriel87> questo è quanto
<glpiana> gavriel87, il ping è rapido. la prossima volta usa comunque pastebin e non incollare qui
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: quindi la funzionalità di base della rete c'è. se esegui il seguente comando che velocità riporta? (lascialo andare per 20 secondi, leggi la velocità e poi terminalo pure con ctrl + c)
<[Enrico]> wget 'http://releases.ubuntu.com/artful/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso' -O /dev/null
<gavriel87> mi da 404 not found
<gavriel87> errore 404 not found
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: ok colpa mia file troppo nuovo mirror ancora non in sincrono
<[Enrico]> spe che cerco un altro file
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: wget 'http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso' -O /dev/null
<gavriel87> sempre not found
<glpiana> gavriel87, apri le impostazioni della tua connessione e dicci che dns hai
<gavriel87> ok
<gavriel87> dimmi il comando perchè sono un neofita di ubuntu
<gavriel87> glpiana
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: no spe, scrivi bene, che l'ho provato e funziona quel comando
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: probabilmente hai fatto un errore di battitura
<glpiana> [Enrico], l'ho provato anche io, per quello pensavo ai dns
<[Enrico]> glpiana: beh ma non da 404 not found se è un problema di DNS
<glpiana> ok, taccio
<[Enrico]> glpiana: wget dice cannot resolve blablabla yadda yadda yadda se il DNS non va
<[Enrico]> glpiana: eheheh ehy no, non intendevo zittirti, i check che gli stai dicendo di fare sono buoni, giusti e sacrosanti
<glpiana> :)
<gavriel87> enrico riprovo
<gavriel87> Enrico riprovo
<[Enrico]> glpiana: comunque sia a te il comando wget che ho dato ha funzionato, giusto?
<glpiana> yes
<[Enrico]> meglio fare un triple check :)
<[Enrico]> ok bene
<gavriel87> no ragazzi nono va
<gavriel87> mi dice not found
<gavriel87> ho riprovato più volte
<[Enrico]> glpiana: se scrivi: host releases.ubuntu.com
<[Enrico]> cosa ti viene fuori?
<glpiana> releases.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.148
<glpiana> releases.ubuntu.com has IPv6 address 2001:67c:1360:8001::26
<[Enrico]> oops
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: se scrivi: host releases.ubuntu.com
<[Enrico]> glpiana: scusa, la tab completion mi ha tradito
<[Enrico]> :)
<glpiana> :) /triple_check on
<[Enrico]> giusto giusto
<gavriel87> eleases.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.148
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: che è giusto, non può darti not found
<gavriel87> eleases.ubuntu.com has IPv6 address 2001:67c:1560:8001:7
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: ti chiedo cortesemente di controllare ancora per eventuali errori di battitura
<[Enrico]> gavriel87: e magari mandaci una foto dell'errore se ancora ti dice 404 not found. se lo fa c'è qualcosa di molto storto e avere l'output completo del comando potrebbe aiutare
<gavriel87> un attimo
<gavriel87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sfv5BadCRMiUSyA1HD3K?signature=162ea1382273a25b9dc511d9f244b3a0b800ceb8f856848c3b79bc075fad5b9e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg0MTc0Mzh9
<[Enrico]> se vabbè
<glpiana> [Enrico], wget spazio
<glpiana> -O spazio
<[Enrico]> eggià errori di battitura come se piovesse
<glpiana> anche ' -O spazio
<glpiana> oh, neanche uno spazio :D
<Gabriele87> Salve Ragazzi
<Gabriele87> Ho un grosso problema con ubunto 17.04 appena istallato
<Gabriele87> La connessione a internet è molto debole e non riesco per esempio a caricre video o ad acedere su fb
<glpiana> Gabriele87, non ti sei travestito molto bene, sei stato riconosciuto :)
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: hai fatto un errore di battitura nel comando che ti ho dato
<Gabriele87> ragazzi ciao
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: wget 'http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso' -O /dev/null
<Gabriele87> scusate ma mi sono disconesso non so come
<[Enrico]> mi raccomando gli spazi
<[Enrico]> se non metti gli spazi giusti non funziona
<Gabriele87> riprovo il comando
<Gabriele87> ok perfetto funziona
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: e che velocità riporta?
<Gabriele87> è crescente
<Gabriele87> appena si ferma i dico
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: in questo momento a quanto è?
<Gabriele87> 8,65
<Gabriele87> ora per esempio a 6.50
<[Enrico]> cosa? kb/s, mb/s?..
<Gabriele87> mb/s
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: è tanto, il tuo internet non è lento
<Gabriele87> questo lo so
<Gabriele87> il problema è un altro
<[Enrico]> [14:12:21] <Gabriele87> La connessione a internet è molto debole e non riesco per esempio a caricre video o ad acedere su fb
<Gabriele87> si appunto
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: potrebbe essere il tuo ISP. Molti limitano la velocità sui sito come facebook e youtube
<[Enrico]> non è colpa del tuo PC in quel caso
<Gabriele87> se per esempio cerco di entrare su you tube non mi fa entrare dicedomi server not found
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: beh quello è un problema di DNF
<[Enrico]> DNS*
<Gabriele87> ma se passo da una ricerca all'altra su google  è velocissimo
<Gabriele87> come risolvo
<Gabriele87> il mio widoes però non ha di questi problemi
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: apri le impostazioni di rete e per ogni connessione che usi (sia wireless che ethernet) devi fare la seguente modifica: sotto ipv4 cambia il metodo da automatico a "automatico (solo indirizzi)". Poiu come dnf server scrivi 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<Gabriele87> scusa ma come apro le impostazioni di rete
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: l'icona della wireless in alto a destra, la vedi? fai click destro e scegli modifica connessioni (o edit connection se hai il sistema in lingua inglese)
<Gabriele87> ok fatto
<Gabriele87> ma non mi fa salvare
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: ci sarà un errore di battitura, se fai un errore non ti fa salvare, controlla bene le virgole e i punti
<[Enrico]> sono 4 numeri separati da punto poi una virgola e poi ancora 4 numeri separati da punto
<Gabriele87> ok fatto
<Gabriele87> ora?
<Gabriele87> provo la connessione?
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: disconnetti tutti e riconnetti, o semplicemente riavvia il computer
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: poi prova ad andare su youtube
<Gabriele87> okok
<Gabriele87> se funziona tutto ti ringrazio già da ora, se non funziona mi faccio risentire. Sempre se non disturbo
<Gabriele87> [Enrico] sei un grande, ti ringrazio
<Gabriele87> era da una settimana che seguivo guide e digitavo codici
<Gabriele87> invece era una stronzata
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: per essere chairi: quello è un problema del tuo fornitore internet che ha dei server DNS che fanno schifo
<[Enrico]> come mai ti funzioni in Windows non so spiegarlo anche perché Windows non lo conosco molto, potrebbe semplicemente essere stato un caso
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: io in generale raccomando sempre di usare i DNS con indirizzo 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 (che sono i DNS di google)
<[Enrico]> quelli degli ISP fanno schifo di solito
<Gabriele87> Non saprei dirti ma l'importante che funziona, ora posso provare veramente ubuntu e vedere come mi trovo
<[Enrico]> Gabriele87: ringrazie anche glpiana va, che lui aveva intuito che erano i DNS dall'inizio :)
<glpiana> lol
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark, per il download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/artful/ | Festeggiamo tutti insieme l'uscita di Ubuntu 17.10 in #ubu
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark, per il download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/artful/ | Festeggiamo tutti insieme l'uscita in #ubuntu-it-party
<pietroalbini> fabio_cc, link a ubuntu.it/download sono funzionanti se volete metterli :)
<fabio_cc> pietroalbini, ok, provvedo
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark, per il download: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Festeggiamo tutti insieme l'uscita in #ubuntu-it-party
<Blauner> Salve,
<Blauner> avrei bisogno di supporto
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Blauner
<ubot-it> Blauner: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Blauner> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Blauner
<ubot-it> Blauner: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Blauner> ciao fasss
<fabio_cc> Blauner, non rivolgerti a qualcuno in particolare: fai semplicemente la tua domanda
<Blauner> avrei bisogno di aiuto, praticamente ho fatto il comando do-release-upgrade
<widecurio64> Blauner se ti serve aiuto chiedi e basta
<Blauner> -d
<fasss> ciao, sto solo curiosando :D
<Blauner> allora ricomincio: ho praticamente dato il comando do-release-upgrade -d
<Blauner> vorrei ritornare alla "versione" non developer
<Blauner> come devo fare?
<fasss> @Blauner io non sono addetto al supporto, sono un newbie. Gli esperti credo ti risponderanno a breve
<Blauner> come faccio per vedere quanta gente c'è in chat?
<Carlin0> Blauner, a che release sei ora ?
<Blauner> sto alla 17.04
<Blauner> volevo aggiornare alla 17.10
<Blauner> però erroneamente ho dato il comando do-release-upgrade -d
<Blauner> e l'ho stoppato mentre stava scaricando i pacchetti
<Carlin0> e ora il terminale se dai lsb_release -a cosa dice ?
<Blauner> fortunatamente non è successo nulla, ma ora quando vado a ricercare gli aggiornamenti mi trova quello dev
<Blauner> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hP9pqnjDkuG
<Carlin0> Blauner, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blauner> a posto credo di aver risolto da solo
<Blauner> ho modificato la source.list con questa
<Blauner> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Carlin0> ok
<Blauner> ovviamente della versione 17.04
<Blauner> ho messo anche quella dei partner canonical va bene?
<[Enrico]> si va bene
<Blauner> Carlin0: adesso altro problema:
<Blauner> se vado su software update mi dice: non è possibile installare tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Blauner> Esegui avanzamento parziale o continua?
<Blauner> [Enrico]: che devo fare?
<Carlin0> Blauner, prima cosa : hai scaricato pacchetti della release successiva quindi , pulisci la cache con sudo spt clean
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> sudo apt clean
<Blauner> fatto
<Carlin0> Blauner, disabilita i backports
<Blauner> stanno sulla source.list?
<Blauner> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlGR93j5iK
<Carlin0> si  metti un cancelletto a inizio riga
<Blauner> io ho solo questo dentro alla source.list
<Carlin0> non li hai aspe che vedo
<Delfino831> ragazzi io non trovo l'agiornamento
<Delfino831> come mai
<Carlin0> Blauner, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> Delfino831, che aggiornamento ?
<Blauner> fatto
<Carlin0> Blauner, sudo apt -y upgrade
<Delfino831> delle nuova versione
<Blauner> ora sembrerebbe essere scomparso il problema... quando ho fatto apt clean Carlin0
<Carlin0> ok Blauner
<Blauner> per aggiornare alla nuova versione da terminale ora... come devo fare?
<Carlin0> Delfino831, sei alla 17.04 e vuoi avanzare di versione ?
<Blauner> do-release-upgrade non va
<Delfino831> si
<Delfino831> esatto carlin
<Carlin0> 'nattimo entrambi
<Blauner> :D
<Blauner> fortuna Carlin0
<Blauner> ora però mi viene la battuta spontanea... e il resto del Carlin0? :D ahahaha
<Carlin0> eh uso sto nick da oltre 20 anni immagina quante volte ..
<Blauner> ahahahah
<Delfino831> carli ma se aggiunto i rep
<Delfino831> faccio macelli
<Blauner> io stavo seguendo questa guida: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoZesty
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoArtful
<Carlin0> seguite il wiki
<Carlin0> bravo
<Blauner> Carlin0: niente mi dice che il software è aggiornato
<Carlin0> Blauner, avvia software e aggiornamenti
<Blauner> già fatto
<Carlin0> cosa dice nella cartella aggiornamenti ?
<Blauner> in che senso cosa dice nella cartella aggiornamenti?
<Blauner> nella tab aggiornamenti?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> devi selezionare "per qualsiasi versione"
<Blauner> già fatto
<Blauner> già sta impostato su qualsiasi versione... :D ho provato anche a mettere mai e rimettere per qualsiasi versione
<Blauner> ma nulla
<Carlin0> Blauner, fammi vedere  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Blauner> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmo35nPjMFM
<Blauner> vado di reboot? :D
<Carlin0> calma
<Blauner> :D
<Carlin0> sudo d
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Blauner> no new release found.
<Carlin0> però Blauner mi spieghi una cosa ?
<Blauner> dimmi Carlin0
<Carlin0> stavi avanzando , hai bloccato , hai rimesso i repo vecchi , e ora vuoi ri aggiornare ?
<Blauner> perché prima stavo avanzando alla versione developer
<Blauner> perchè avevo messo -d
<Blauner> cioè avevo fatto do-release-upgrade -d
<Blauner> vorrei fare l'aggiornamento normale
<Carlin0> ma che dev ... ormai la 17.10 è stata rilasciata  , e poi non avresti potuto saltare una release
<Blauner> quindi che devo fare ora?
<Blauner> riavvio e riprovo?
<Carlin0> Blauner, ma avevi già i repo di artful ?
<Blauner> sarebbero quelli nuovi?
<Carlin0> prima hai detto di aver rimesso i repo vecchi
<Carlin0> che repo avevi ?
<Blauner> io al momento ho i repo della 17.04
<Blauner> perchè non vanno bene?
<Carlin0> Blauner, prova a riavviare ma credo che il problema che non vede la nuova release sia dovuto al fatto che  tu hai fermato l'avanzamento
<Blauner> devo mettere quelli della 17.10 per aggiornare di versione?
<Blauner> quindi come posso riavviare l'avanzamento?
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare il pc
<Blauner> sto facendo
<Mr_Pan> Blauner: metti i repo 17.10 in sources list e aggiorna a mano
<Blauner> cioè?
<Blauner> apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade?
<Delfino831> io sto facendo un avanzamento parziale vediamo appena finisce che succede
<oio> buonasera
<oio> volevo chiedere se possibile come fare l'avanzamento di versione con kubuntu
<Blauner> Carlin0: niente mi dice che il software è aggiornato
<oio> dalla 17.04 alla 17.10
<Carlin0> oio, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoArtful
<Blauner> quindi devo mettere le nuove repo e aggiornare con apt update ecc?
<Carlin0> Blauner, apri il sources.list e aspe che ti preparo cosa mettergli dentro , intanto cancella tutto
<Blauner> Carlin0:
<Blauner> ok
<oio> questovale anche per Kuubuntu ?
<Carlin0> si oio
<oio> grazie
<Carlin0> Blauner, http://sprunge.us/eGMM
<Blauner> Carlin0: sembra aver trovato qualcosa
<Carlin0> avoja
<Blauner> 12 mega al secondo
<Blauner> vediamo se vi recupero ahahaha
<Carlin0> Blauner, prima update poi upgrade e infine dist-upgrade
<Blauner> riuscirò a recuperarvi? ahahaha
<Carlin0> recuperare cosa ?
<Blauner> ad arrivare al vostro stato di avanzamento di installazione ahahaha
<Blauner> mi sta scaricando i pacchetti a 12 mega al secondo :P
<Blauner> compiz resterà compatibile?
<Blauner> Carlin0
<Carlin0> dica
<Blauner> Compiz resterà compatibile?
<Carlin0> non lo uso non saprei
<Blauner> :O
<Carlin0> uso LXDE/XFCE
<Edivad23> ciao a tutti
<Blauner> Ciao
<Edivad23> ho appena installato ubuntu è spettacolare va che è una meraviglia
<young> quale Ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> 17.10...
<Edivad23> no
<Edivad23> versione gnome 17.04
<Edivad23> adesso devo mi viene un pò difficile perche per installare i programi è tutto diverso
<Edivad23> rispetto a windows
<Carlin0> ragazzi passate in chat per favore questo è il canale dedicato al supporto
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Edivad23> ok scusami
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> oppure in party
<Carlin0> !party
<ubot-it> Il canale ufficiale per aspettare l'uscita della nuova release è #ubuntu-release-party
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-party
<Edivad23> non mi fa installare regnum sto impazzendo 0.o
<Edivad23> volevo provare sto gioco ma mi sa che lascio perdere
<Edivad23> l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale, ma poi quand devo installarlo da terminale mi dice che il file non esiste
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Edivad23
<ubot-it> Edivad23: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Romolo> c'è nussuno che può aiutarmi? ho postato sul forum questo mio problema : https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=623983 https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpED3RxA6Ug
<Romolo> prova
<Mr_Pan> Romolo,
<Romolo> Si dimmi Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> Romolo passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Romolo, hai cambiato canale ?  qua non ti posso dare supporto ...
<Mr_Pan> visto che ti devo linkare dei siti esterni a ubuntu ...dai ..
<Mr_Pan> Romolo, comunque dalk menu cerca la voce Driver aggiutivi e vedi se ti propone di scaricare il driver per la scheda Wifi in questione nel caso cliccaci su e accetta
<Mr_Pan> poi riavvi a
<pepo33936> salve
<pepo33936> avrei bisogno di supporto
<pepo33936> sto cercando di installare linux ubuntu 32 bit
<pepo33936> ma appena avvio l' installazione da bios esce scritto:
<pepo33936> minimal bash-like line editing is supported. for the first word, TAB lists possible ecc...
<pepo33936> sapete aiutarmi?
<f843d0> pepo33936: quale versione di Ubuntu? Quale hardware di destinazione?
<pepo33936> ubuntu 17.10 32bit ?
<pepo33936> hardware compatibile con quella versione
<Carlin0> pepo33936, non esiste la 32 bit della 17.10
<pepo33936> un attimo che controllo meglio la versione
<pepo33936> dovrebbe essere 16.10
<pepo33936> 32 bit
<Carlin0> pepo33936, la 16.10 è fuori supporto , torna quando hai dei dati certi
<pepo33936> è la versione 16.10 32 bit
<pepo33936> scaricata dal sito ubuntu
<pepo33936> il mio problema non credo dipenda dalla versione di ubuntu
<pepo33936> se richiedo il cd devo restituirlo
<pepo33936> ?
<Carlin0> pepo33936, su che pc devi installare ? cpu ram e scheda video
<f843d0> pepo33936: modelli precisi, possibilmente
<pepo33936> heda madre asus p5kplse-am intel celeron 2.50g scheda video integrata
<pepo33936> re
<f843d0> Modelli precissimi...
<f843d0> E' un socket LGA775
<f843d0> Il processore supporta 64 bit?
<pepo33936> no è 32bit
<f843d0> Il modello?
<Carlin0> pepo33936, sai almeno quanta ram ha ?
<pepo33936> si 2gb
<Carlin0> allora pepo33936 a mio parere faresti bene a scaricare lubuntu 16.04 32 bit
<Carlin0> vuoi il link ?
<pepo33936> è un celeron se scaricassi ubuntu studio?
<pepo33936> ma il problema che ho indicato sopra si ripresenterebbe?
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Carlin0> pepo33936,come cercavi di installare ? da dvd ?
<pepo33936> premetto che per mettere ubuntu su usb ho usato lili usb crator
<pepo33936> da usb
<Mr_Pan> pepo33936, da windows ?!
<Carlin0> ecco e non va bene usa rufus
<Mr_Pan> usa rufus
<pepo33936> ok
<pepo33936> si da windows
<pepo33936> dato che con linux sarebbe la mia prima esperienza
<Carlin0> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<peppe124ub> bye bye
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<shish> salve! quali sono le migliorie di rilievo tra ubuntu 17.04 e ubuntu 17.10 (gnome escluso)?
<Carlin0> !chat | shish
<ubot-it> shish: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoAnselmo123> ciao a tutti ho un enorme problema.... ho appena installato ubuntu 16.10 su un notebook hp e il wifi non va... è un broadcom bcm43142 ... il bluethoot va ma il wifi non ne vuole sapere
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-20
<antonioccp> Buongiorno, ho installato la versione 17.10 . Mi urge segnalare un malfunzionamento del mouse e della tavoletta grafica. Ambedue i dispositivi non lavorano bene. Facilmente sparisce la visibilità del puntatore e, a volte, blocca tutto, costringendomi a uno spegnimento forzato. Vi prego di provvedere al più presto. Grazie.
<[Enrico]> antonioccp: se vuoi riportare un bug questo non è il posto adatto
<gigirock> antonioccp, hai guardato se ci sono driver aggiuntivi ? hai abilitato universe & co ?
<antonioccp> No
<[Enrico]> antonioccp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ c'è un "report a bug" in alto a destra
<Mr_Pan> !info avconv
<ubot-it> Package avconv does not exist in xenial
<antonioccp> Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Mr_Pan> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<Nerico> Ciao ragazzi, che gui ha di default ubuntu 17.10?
<[Enrico]> Nerico: beh e le ragazze non le saluti? Ubuntu 17.10 usa GNOME3 come gui di default. Il tema è simile alla precedente gui unity
<glpiana> gnome
<Nerico> Grazie, ciao ragazze anche...
<gigirock> Nerico, qui abbiamo anche gay lesbo e asessuati
<Nerico> Troppa fatica
<gigirock> e poi abbiamo anche 'sex_robot'
<Nerico> e bisessuali, quelli non dimentichiamoli
<gigirock> infatti non volevo alimentare la polemica sull'abbandono di unity per usare gnome 3 con  barra laterale uguale (istess si dice a Milano)
<Nerico> Ho un problema con un altra distro che usa gnome e volevo vedere se si presenta anche con ubuntu. Non penso che agli occhi cambi molto comunque, come dici tu.
<glpiana> Nerico, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nerico> Tranquillo, mi sono dimenticato la scheda aperta, adesso vado. Grazie a tutti, ciao.
<sardonico> [Enrico]: sono ancora in lutto da quando è morta la mia IBM model M
<[Enrico]> sardonico: eheheh :)
<Mr_Pan> sardonico, noooooooooo
<kaffeine> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Biscuter> Buongiorno a tutti
<Biscuter> non riesco più ad impostare gli angoli attivi, per cambiare area di lavoro dopo aver aggiornato a 17.10 Compiz pare non fare nulla...
<gigirock> Biscuter, quindi prima avevi il de gnome 3 ?
<Biscuter> prima come ambiente grafico usavo unity
<gigirock> Biscuter, e usavi gli angoli attivi ?
<Biscuter> esatto
<Biscuter> impostati con unity tweak
<[Enrico]> Biscuter: devi reimpostarli nei settaggi di gnome
<gigirock> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubot-it> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 562 kB, installed size 4486 kB
<[Enrico]> Biscuter: anzi penso che ti serva questa estensione di gnome https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1037/customcorner/
<Biscuter> sì, lo penso anche io. Il mio problema è il come :-)
<Biscuter> ok, provo tnx
<Biscuter> risolto. Grazie mille!
<[Enrico]> Biscuter: prego
<Josh> Buonasera a tutti
<Josh> Avrei bisogno di un aiuto per il riconoscimento dello scanner della multifunzione Brother MFC-L2700DW
<Josh> ho aggionato Ubuntu dalla 17.04 alla 17.10, tutto funziona ma non più lo scanner.
<Josh> Ringrazio anticipatamente chi vuole darmi un aiuto
<Carlin0> Josh, hai provato a reinstalllare i driver ?
<Carlin0> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as
<Josh> si Carlin0, ho provato a seguire la stessa procedura utilizzata con Ubuntu 17.04, ma sembra che non riesca a connettersi nonostante lo configuri con l'indicazione dell'IP
<principiante> Sono un principiante ho istallato 17.04 su pc asus, non funziona wifi,mentre col cavo adsl funziona.
<torpedo_smash> Salve a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 17.10 sul mio portatile. Una volta installato Kodi ora non riesco a fare più il login con GNOME e mi fa entrare solo con Kodi. Ho provato a fare purge, ma adesso ho solo Ubuntu su X.org. Come posso ripristinare la vecchia configurazione?
<principiante> Sono alla prima esperienza con ubuntu 17.04 su pc asus non rilevata scheda wifi mentre con cavo funziona
<torpedo_smash> Salve a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 17.10 sul mio portatile. Una volta installato Kodi ora non riesco a fare più il login con GNOME e mi fa entrare solo con Kodi. Ho provato a fare purge, ma adesso ho solo Ubuntu su X.org. Come posso ripristinare la vecchia configurazione?
<Lodu> ciao a tutti, chi puo supportarmi per una installazione di kubuntu, ho il seguente errore ubi-partman failed 141
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> torpedo_smash,
<torpedo_smash> Mr_Pan, dimmi
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: per il futuro, è meglio evitare PPA
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: e installazioni di software di terze parti, a meno di sapere esattamente cosa si sta facendo
<f843d0> Lodu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/817344/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-141-from-usb-install
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, magari, niente ppa, ho installato la versione presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Lodu> f843d0, si grazie avevo gia trovato quell'articolo, non riesco a inserire la partizione ext4 dalla live su usb con il partion manager. ho un problema di compatibilita con il driver della gforce, protrebbe essere quella la causa?
<f843d0> Lodu: uhm, non ho capito la questione della live
<Lodu> si, sto installando kubunto tramite live da usb
<f843d0> Lodu: quello si, ma come mai non riesci a manipolare la tabella delle partizioni?
<Mario7217> Sono un principiante ho installato ubuntu 17.04, la rete internet con il wifi non viene rilevata mentre col cavo si
<f843d0> Mario7217: sei collegato qui con il PC in questione?
<Mario7217> si
<f843d0> Mario7217: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<torpedo_smash> solo per essere sicuro, come posso controllare se sono su x.org o su wayland?
<Lodu> non so, ho creato dello spazio vuoto da windows per installare kubuntu, e dal partition manager di kubunto non ho nessuna possibilita di modificarla
<f843d0> Mario7217: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<f843d0> Mario7217: riporta in canale il link restituito dal secondo comando
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: ps aux | grep -i wayland
<f843d0> Lodu: io ti consiglierei di avviare la live e tornare qui
<Lodu> f843d0: sono gi' in live
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25779801/
<f843d0> Lodu: sei sulla live del sistema in questione?
<Lodu> yes
<f843d0> Lodu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Lodu: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<f843d0> Lodu: riporta in canale il link fornito dal secondo comando
<Lodu> ok
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: non c'è un processo wayland in esecuzione
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: ps aux | grep -i xorg
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25779817/
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: xorg è in esecuzione
<Lodu> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779820/
<Mario7217> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjlVJAynBiy
<Lodu> la partizione non allocata la trovi su sdb
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, ok, grazie. Se ho ben capito conviene andare direttamente di ripristino di sistema. Perché è successo questo? Kodi non lo posso più usare?
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: non ho mai usato kodi e mai usato Gnome3, quindi non so che litigi abbiano messo in piedi, personalmente, mi spiace. Kodi non lo hai --purge removed?
<Mario7217> scusate sono troppo principiante vado a informarmi come riportare il testo
<f843d0> Lodu: uhm, GPT...
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, sì, l'ho purgato richiamando bash con ctrl+alt+f2, ma al riavvio non avevo più la ruota dentata nella schermata di login e mi sono mangiato la foglia. Per questo ho detto che si era mangiato wayland.
<f843d0> Lodu: sudo parted -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: se lo hai rimosso, adesso è inutilizzabile di sicuro. Va reinstallato, minimo :)
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, ovviamente, parlavo dopo aver fatto il ripristino, se mi fa nuovamente questo scherzo starei a fare l'arte dei pazzi
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: visto gli scherzi che tira, perchè non provarlo in macchina virtuale?
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: puoi salvarti la snapshot, pasticci quanto vuoi, e ci metti un minuto a tornare indietro
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, non ci avevo pensato a smanettare su VM. Grazie mille
<Lodu> f843d0 su sda trovi la partizione di win10, la partizione non la trovi su sdb, esguo comando su A o su B?
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: figurati, vielen glück
<Lodu> la partizione non allocata la trovi su sdb
<f843d0> Lodu: su sdb
<f843d0> Lodu: ma c'è un motivo per cui stai usando GPT, tra l'altro?
<Lodu> sinceramente non so cosa sia GPT
<f843d0> Lodu: beh, ma si può vedere 'sto contenuto?
<f843d0> Lodu: sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Lodu> f843d0.. ho mandato in esecuzione il comando sta ancora lavorando
<f843d0> Lodu: parecchio strano
<Lodu> yes
<f843d0> Lodu: che disco è?
<Lodu> f843d0 un hard disk normale, non chiedermi il modello ma dovrebbe essere uno normalissimo commerciale
<f843d0> Lodu: ma è un SSD? Dal comando di prima, risulta essere di 24Gb
<Lodu> no, non [ SSD.. si la partizione che ho creato [ daGB
<Lodu> 24
<brokenale> help needed su cartelle preferite
<f843d0> Lodu: apri un altro terminale, dmesg | pastebinit
<Lodu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779925/
<f843d0> Lodu: è un SSD
<Lodu> mmm... non mi torna... e i rumore meccanici, che si sentono quando lavora? mi fa pensare che sia un hardisk xD
<f843d0> Lodu: sarà ben l'altro, sda, un Hitachi qualcosa
<Lodu> comunque, sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit, ancora working in progress...
<f843d0> Lodu: hai mai visto funzionare l'SSD?
<f843d0> Lodu: intendo, hai mai fatto accesso a dati salvati sulla partizione? Sai con certezza che il disco funziona?
<Lodu> ho creato una partizione da sda tramite win10 e mi ha creato sdb, quindi sono per certo che il disco funziona
<f843d0> Lodu: se lanci sudo parted -l /dev/sda | pastebinit ... che succede?
<Lodu> stessa identica cosa ci sta una eternit'
<f843d0> Lodu: ps aux | grep parted | pastebinit
<Lodu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780011/
<f843d0> Lodu: ehm, non c'è nessun parted in esecuzione...
<f843d0> Lodu: digita: sudo parted
<Lodu> si, ho chiuso
<Lodu> aspetta riavvio e ti post il tutto
<f843d0> Lodu: digita quindi print all
<Lodu> ok
<f843d0> Lodu: cosa fa?
<Lodu> Errore: La copia di backup della tabella GPT non è presente,
<Lodu> su sdb
<f843d0> Lodu: fa uno screenshot del terminale
<f843d0> !image | Lodu
<ubot-it> Lodu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzvnjz
<f843d0> Lodu: premi A e dai invio per Annulla
<Lodu> k
<f843d0> Lodu: esci da parted con il comando: quit
<Lodu> ftt
<f843d0> Lodu: prova con: sudo parted /dev/sdb
<f843d0> Lodu: e al prompt di parted dai: print all
<Lodu> ok, stesso errore
<f843d0> Lodu: postaci l'immagine
<f843d0> (è per essere sicuri di agire su /dev/sdb)
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzvqwg
<Lodu> aspetta ti invio altre scheramte di come sono messe le partizioni, almeno siamo sicuri XD
<Lodu> questo sda https://prnt.sc/gzvsa5
<Lodu> questo sdb https://prnt.sc/gzvsmk
<f843d0> Lodu: nel terminale, dove ti viene detto Viene usato /dev/sdb, prova R e invio (per riparare)
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzvwg7
<f843d0> Lodu: R e ripariamo
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzvxvd
<Lodu> provo a installare ora_
<Lodu> ?
<f843d0> Lodu: no, aspetta
<Lodu> ok dimmi
<f843d0> Lodu: al prompt di parted, digita: rm
<Lodu> ok che numero inserisco?
<f843d0> Lodu: 1
<xan_IT> ciao, cè qualcuno che ha capito cosa sono sti snap :D??
<Lodu> ok ftt
<f843d0> Lodu: poi, apri un altro terminale, e prova sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<gigirock> xan_IT, sono come i pacchetti .deb ma comprendono anche tutte le dipendenze
<Lodu> nulla... sembra che lavori, ma non stampa nulla
<f843d0> Lodu: eh, non mi piace la cosa :(
<Lodu> manco a me hahah >P
<f843d0> Lodu: speravo si fosse sbloccato. Pazienza, torniamo al terminale con parted su /dev/sdb, ok?
<xan_IT> @gigirock si questo l'avevo capito. ma tipo dove stanno? i dei li scarico dai repository ufficiali + i ppa. gli snap dove sono?
<Lodu> f843d0 ok
<f843d0> Lodu: diamo un print e facci vedere l'immagine
<Lodu> print o print all_
<f843d0> Lodu: ora dovrebbe essere vuoto
<Lodu> ?
<gigirock> xan_IT, stanno sui server di chi li crea ?
<f843d0> Lodu: print all
<xan_IT> @gigirock ??? èèèè??? ci dovranno essere dei repository no?
<xan_IT> @gigirock il mio pc dove si collega per scaricarli?
<Lodu> f843d0 https://prnt.sc/gzw12b
<f843d0> Lodu: Ripara
<xan_IT> esiste qualcosa di analogo a https://packages.ubuntu.com/ per gli SNAP???
<f843d0> Lodu: poi di nuovo print all
<f843d0> Lodu: (sperando sia contento poi)
<gigirock> xan_IT, snap list
<xan_IT> gigirock non è completa
<Lodu> ora dovrebbe essere a posto https://prnt.sc/gzw12b
<xan_IT> gigirock list da quelli correntemente installati
<Lodu> no scusa
<Lodu> ho sbaglaito link
<xan_IT> find da una lista, ma solo dei piu popolari tipo
<Lodu> ok, ecco quello giusto https://prnt.sc/gzw2ic
<Lodu> dovrebbere essere ok
<f843d0> Lodu: ok, puoi riprovare in un terminale a parte sudo parted -l /dev/sdb ?
<f843d0> (è solo per capire se il problema era quello o meno)
<Lodu> sisi certo
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzw3l2
<f843d0> Ma fai te...
<f843d0> Sarà ben stato quello il problema
<f843d0> Lodu: torniamo nel terminale su parted con sdb
<Lodu> ok dimmi
<Robuntu> Spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi. Ieri sono passato da Ubuntu 17.04 alla nuova release 17.10 però dopo il riavvio la schermata iniziale è quella di Kodi e non riesco ad entrare nell'interfaccia gnome. Ogni tentativo di uscire da Kodi mi porta alla chiusura di ubuntu.
<xan_IT> salve cè qualcuno esperto di snap?
<f843d0> Lodu: mkpart logical
<Lodu> f843d0 aspetta, forse stiamo facendo confusione. la partizione sdb e in GPT non dovrebbe essere in msdos?
<f843d0> Lodu: mah, ormai che c'è GPT...
<Lodu> ok
<f843d0> Volendo la si può rendere msdos se non vuoi creare più di 4 partizioni
<Lodu> allora eseguo il comando mkpart logical sulla console sdb con parted?
<f843d0> E la vita in generale è più semplice, ma visto che tutto il sistema è in GPT, boh, la possiamo lasciare così direi
<f843d0> Lodu: si, proviamo a vedere che dice
<Lodu> ok
<Lodu> che tipo di file system gli devo dire_
<Lodu> ?
<f843d0> Lodu: te lo chiede? Questo dovrebbe creare solo la partizione
<Lodu> si aspe ti invio screen
<Lodu> https://prnt.sc/gzw6iz
<f843d0> Lodu: crea ext4
<Lodu> f843d0, ok per sicurezza chiudo console, faccio sudo parted /dev/sdb e poi mkpart logical  *non vorrei che lo facesse su tutto il disco*
<Lodu> che dici?
<f843d0> Lodu: ci può anche stare
<Lodu> ok dammi 1 minuto
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, scusa se torno alla carica, ma se installo il pacchetto gnome-session non risolverei?
<f843d0> Lodu: credo puoi sparare direttamente (su sdb) mkpart logical ext4 0% 100%
<f843d0> 18:44:02< f843d0> torpedo_smash: non ho mai usato kodi e mai usato Gnome3, quindi non so che litigi abbiano messo in piedi, personalmente, mi spiace.
<peppe124ub> f843d0: parlate di rimettere gnome vanilla, se si sono interessato anche io, cosa mi sono perso?
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: non è non te lo voglio dire, è che proprio non conosco le loro dinamiche
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: non faccio uso di Launchers per desktop environments, e nemmeno desktop environments in sè
<Lodu> f843d0 ok ftt, vuoi un print all?
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, non parlo di Kodi, voglio solo ripristinare la sessione con gnome shel e wayland. Kodi andasse affagala
<f843d0> Lodu: si, vediamo che combina
<peppe124ub> torpedo_smash: come??? non usi DE?
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: DE = Gnome3, launchers = gdm. Wayland non lo conosco, mi trovo bene con Xorg. Ci passerò solo quando costretto
<torpedo_smash> f843d0, ok, è solo che mi era venuta questa idea e volevo provare a confrontarmi. Grazie comunque e scusa il disturbo
<f843d0> torpedo_smash: figurati, puoi provare ad ogni modo
<peppe124ub> f843d0: ottima osservazione, ma io se voglio usare Gnome con meno glitch sono obbligato ad usare wayland già da adesso, anzi mi collego alla mia domanda: come faccio a diminuire i lag sulla nuova 17.10
<Lodu> f843d0 ecco https://prnt.sc/gzw9ry
<Robuntu> anche io lo vorrei mandare affagala, purtroppo lo avevo nella release precedente ma mai usato. dopo l'aggiornamento ha preso il sopravvento su ubuntu e non rieco proprio ad entrare
<f843d0> Lodu: ecco, ok, come vedi non ha File system tuttavia direi
<Robuntu> vorrei almeno entrare nel terminale per disinstallarlo
<f843d0> Lodu: mkfs
<Lodu> ok, mkfs lo faccio sempre su parted sdb? giusto?
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, cosas
<f843d0> Lodu: esatto
<Mr_Pan> cosa ?
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan: riesci a darmi un consiglio per diminuire i lag con gnome
<peppe124ub> ubuntu 17.10
<f843d0> peppe124ub: il problema sarà ben l'hardware
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, che cpu hai ? quanta ram ?
<peppe124ub> e dai! Un dual core con 4gb di ram
<Lodu> f843d0 https://prnt.sc/gzwcgm
<f843d0> Robuntu: dovrebbe esserci il tastino di spegnimento di Kodi
<f843d0> Robuntu: al chè, puoi accedere al sistema sottostante
<Robuntu> Vorrei disinstallare Kodi però non riesco ad arrivare al terminale, scusate ma non sono uno smanettone
<peppe124ub> INtel N3060 2,4Ghz DualCore + Intel Braswell HD 400 (350Mhz [600 in turbo])
<f843d0> Lodu: mannaggia, va fatto a mano allora
<Lodu> LOL
<Carlin0> eh peppe124ub gnome è pesantuccio
<peppe124ub> mica posso usare LXDE XD
<peppe124ub> uso xfce già come os per programmare e progettare roba elettrica
<Lodu> f843d0 aspetta se scarico la iso nuova di kubuntu? la 17.x.x ?
<f843d0> Lodu: su un nuovo terminale, prova sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<peppe124ub> vorrei usare gnome magari per uso home
<f843d0> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, se il modelo che hai detto è quello giusto non è 2,4 GHz
<Robuntu> Ho schiacciato il tastino però mi riporta alla schermata iniziale dove devo inserire la password e all'avvio ritorna Kodi
<Carlin0> ma 1,6 GHz
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 è 1,6 e 2,4 in turb
<peppe124ub> anche se io ho visto anche pentium 3 andare meglio
<Carlin0> turbo speed 3,5 ma il nominale è 1,6 , e alla fine è un celeron
<Carlin0> ops 2.5
<f843d0> Lodu: sicuro non ti convenga una LTS, in generale?
<peppe124ub> ok, ma anche 1,6 non è che sia poco parlo di DE non di gaming
<Carlin0> Clockspeed: 1.6 GHz
<Carlin0> Turbo Speed: 2.5 GHz
<peppe124ub> e il fatto del menu lento al caricamento non è stato mai risolto
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, hai selezionato Kodi per farlo partire all avvio della sessione linux ...
<Lodu> f843d0, si questa e una LTS 14.x.x, comunque ho ftt ti invio screen https://prnt.sc/gzwefq
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, gnome è pesante per quel pc (IMHO)
<f843d0> Lodu: eh, potresti andare di 16.04
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, apri kodi vai nelle impostazioni e cerca dove sta quella per l avvio e deseleziona
<peppe124ub> ok, cosa dovrei usare???
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, poi chiudi kodi o riavvia
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, xfce o ldxe ...
<f843d0> Lodu: ma le 17.* "esisteranno" solo per 9 mesi
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, puoi anche usare gnome ma i risultati li vedi da solo
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan :(
<Robuntu> Mr_Pan: non l'ho selezionato io ha fatto tutto ubuntu all'installazione della release
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 ma lui funziona bene
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, ha ragione f843d0
<f843d0> Lodu: sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Lodu> f843d0, capito, comunque installo questa poi dopo magari faccio upgrade.
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, sara di default entra nelle impostazioni di kodi e vedi ..
<Lodu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780355 ora ha funzionato subito
<peppe124ub> l'unico problema è il mouse che lagga ogni tanto (con l'uso prolungato il problema diminuisce) e il menu caricato con avvio a freddo devo aspettare 5 secondi x vederlo
<Robuntu> Mr_Pan: ho gia provato non riesco nemmeno a minimizzarlo
<f843d0> Lodu: però ancora non vedo il File system... ad ogni modo, facciamo così, prova a installare :)
<f843d0> Lodu: se hai problemi, torna e riferisci
<Lodu> yes.. tanto sono in live, ti dico in diretta
<f843d0> Lodu: credo che adesso potrai usare anche l'utility di KDE installer per manipolare sdb
<peppe124ub> chiedevo quindio se c'è possibilità (disattivando qualche animazione) di godere di un DE fluido
<f843d0> Robuntu: quando premi il tastino ed esci... invece di rientrare con il login grafico di Kodi, premi Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Mr_Pan> Robuntu, lo sai che con ALT + Tab fai lo switch delle finestre?!
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan appena provato anche se è un po' squallido funziona
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, ?!?
<Mario7217> Come faccio a riportare sulla chat quello che appare dopo aver esequito i comandi
<peppe124ub> pastebin
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, anche tu avrai kodi impostato a tutto schermo e all avvio
<Carlin0> !paste | Mario7217
<ubot-it> Mario7217: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan cos'è Kodi
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, scusa confuso con l altro utente
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 hai fatto bene a precisare
<Robuntu> Mr_Pan: adesso riprovo, solo che devo lasciare la chat ed entrare in ubuntu Grazie dei consigli
<f843d0> !info kodi
<ubot-it> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<Lodu> f843d0 ok ora non crash e mi fa selezionare partizione. installo e ti dico il risultato
<f843d0> Lodu: viele glück
<Mr_Pan> peppe [20:21:22] <peppe124ub> Mr_Pan appena provato anche se è un po' squallido funziona   cosa?!?
<peppe124ub> Alt + tab
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mario7217> grazie
<peppe124ub> e su Gnome è pure utile se ci prendo l'abitudine (così non vedo quel laggoso menu delle attività :D )
<peppe124ub> Allora altro domandone:
<Lodu> f843d0, ok sta installando, una domanda tecnica, se io adesso volessi allargare lo spazio della partizione con kubuntu devo rifare tutte queste cose?
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, il tipo di hw che hai ha problemi di lag con gnome della 17.10 ... il consiglio e' prova xfce o lxde .. oppure te lo devi tenere cosi
<peppe124ub> come si tolgono le icone da desktop
<Mr_Pan> !miracoli
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'miracoli'
<f843d0> Lodu: abbiamo usato tutti i 24 Gb a disposizione :(
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan me lo tengo così sperando ai miglioramenti al kernel
<f843d0> Lodu: non puoi allargare la partizione
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, ok bene
<peppe124ub> tanto rispetto a Vista è accettabile XD
<peppe124ub> o anche rispetto a Windows 10 che è veramente inutilizzabile
<Lodu> f843d0 si appunto... nel senso che se libero dell'altro spazio dalla partizione sda con win 10 dovrei rifare tutti questi passaggi per aggiugere a sdb ??
<f843d0> Lodu: a meno di non realizzare RAID0, le partizioni sono entità che risiedono su un solo disco
<peppe124ub> allora, c'è nessuno che è riuscito a togliere queste icone (se no non è Gnome Shell XD !)
<f843d0> Lodu: pertanto, la tua partizione non può "esistere" tra sda e sdb
<f843d0> Lodu: una partizione è o in sda o in sdb
<Carlin0> più probabile che nessuno usi gnome shell qui
<f843d0> Lodu: ma forse ho capito male io eh
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, apri terminale   gconf-editor apps  nautilus  preferences  togli la spunta da show desktop
<f843d0> Io non ho mai avuto icone sul desktop
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, e non ho la scienza infusa ... primo risultato di google ... non ho testato ..
<Lodu> f843d0 ok lascia stare ;)
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan si ma dovrebbe essere giusto (però non volevo ricorrere ad instalalre gconf :( )
<f843d0> Lodu: se posso, ti dico la mia
<f843d0> Lodu: hai un SSD /dev/sdb con 24 Gb
<f843d0> Lodu: 24 Gb sono ampiamente sufficienti ad ospitare il tuo sistema /. Se fai spazio su /dev/sda, il consiglio è creare una partizione "di scambio dati" di un File system neutro (direi NTFS migliore soluzione).
<peppe124ub> ed ecco: gconf è vuoto!
<peppe124ub> avevo provato anche gnome-tweak-tool  e stessa minestra
<f843d0> Lodu: a quel punto, ti ritrovi un punto accessibile sia da Windoze che da Linux e puoi scambiare i dati tra i due sistemi operativi (ovviamente, dual boot, scambio a freddo)
<peppe124ub> dove sono le impostazioni :(
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, facci vedere una schermata
<Lodu> f843d0 ho capito, quello che vuoi dire e mi piace molto!
<Carlin0> di ste cartelle
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 le cartelle di chi? Del desktop?
<peppe124ub> o di gconf
<peppe124ub> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe124ub> ok sto aspettando lightshot
<peppe124ub> https://prnt.sc/gzwndd
<peppe124ub> fatto!!
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, le icone che vuoi levare
<peppe124ub> tutte
<peppe124ub> dispositivi montati
<peppe124ub> file sul desktop
<Carlin0> fai una schermata
<peppe124ub> cestino
<peppe124ub> https://prnt.sc/gzwoah
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, da gconf  apps  ...
<Lodu> f843d0 comunque grazie. appena riavvio rientro e ti faccio sapere se abbiamo distrutto qualcosa hahaha :P
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub,    [20:29:08] <Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, apri terminale   gconf-editor apps  nautilus  preferences  togli la spunta da show desktop
<peppe124ub> su gconf>apps non c'è quasi niente
<peppe124ub> se non lo stesso gconf-editor
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, quasi niente ...
<peppe124ub> con all'interno bookmarks[]
<peppe124ub> anche esso vuoto
<peppe124ub> sembra abbiano cambiato mezzo DE!!!
<Carlin0> alla fine hai solo cestino e dati
<peppe124ub> prima la dock
<peppe124ub> e altri drive appena li monto
<peppe124ub> e poi fa pena il modo in cui li imposta
<peppe124ub> potrei provare ad allineare alla griglia
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace non uso gnome
<Carlin0> aspetta qualcuno che lo usi
<peppe124ub> icone allineate ma non si allineano :( un Gnome proprio scassato
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova ...
<peppe124ub> io non ho lasciato nulla di vecchio
<peppe124ub> è proprio li il fatto
<peppe124ub> ci sono stati aggiornamenti riavvio DE e vediami
<peppe124ub> vediamo*
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, allora se è la tua prima ubuntu avresti fatto meglio a installare qualcosa di + stabile come la 16.04
<peppe124ub> non affatto
<peppe124ub> uso ubuntu dal 2014
<peppe124ub> con brevi prendi e lascia nel 2013
<peppe124ub> la 16.04 è la meno stabile che ho visto... figuriamoci
<Carlin0> ti contraddici pure da solo vabbè
<peppe124ub> dove?
<peppe124ub> non venirmi a dire che la 16.04 è stabilissima, perchè di LTS non gli vedo nulla
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-21
<Walterinobert> Buongiorno c'è nessuno
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<AndreaXx> Sto riscontrando un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 e non riesco proprio a venirne a capo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Walterinobert> Ho un problema abbastanza serio, ieri sera ho fatto aggiornamento a Ubuntu 17.10 sul mio Acer Aspire One peccato che poi mi sono addormentato e si è scaricata la batteria
<Walterinobert> Ora l'ho riacceso è continua ad esserci il logo Ubuntu
<AndreaXx> Hai effettuato un Backup prima di procedere con il passaggio ad Ubuntu 17.10?
<Walterinobert> No
<Walterinobert> Cosa mi consigli di fare?
<AndreaXx> Hai una Live CD/DVD?
<Walterinobert> No
<Carlin0> Walterinobert, entra in modalità recovery , schegli la shell di root e dai il comando dpkg --configure -a
<Carlin0> scegli*
<Walterinobert> Come entro in modalità recovery se non posso scrivere?
<LorBer13> ciao a tutti volevo segnalare che dagli ultimi kernel 4.10 e 4.13 non funzionano più i driver per la gpu intel hd graphics 4000. è corretto segnalarlo qui o devo contattare qualcuno in particolare?
<AndreaXx> Quando si effettua il passaggio da una versione all'altra non è consigliato effettuare un'installazione pulita della stessa @Carlin0?
<Carlin0> dal menù di grub all'avvio scegli avanzate
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, è meglio installazione pulita ma se lui ha fatto così si prova a rimediare
<Walterinobert> Mi spieghi?
<Carlin0> Walterinobert, ce solo ubuntu su quel pc o hai anche win ?
<Walterinobert> Solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> ok Walterinobert allora quando avvii premi ripetutamente il tasto shift ( maiuscolo)
<Carlin0> Walterinobert, ti apparirà il menù di grub , scegli opzioni avanzate
<AndreaXx> Nel messaggio inviato precedentemente da @Walterinobert c'era scritto che, durante il passaggio alla versione 17.10, il PC si è spento ed il passaggio non è andato a buon fine. Pertanto credo che quello che convenga a lui sia quello di creare una Live CD di Ubuntu, recuperare i file "importanti" e successivamente procedere con l'installazione pulit
<AndreaXx> a dello stesso. Ma questo è solo un mio parere, sia chiaro.
<Carlin0> Walterinobert,  e dal 2° menù scegli moadlità recovery o ripristino
<Walterinobert> Ok grazie poi
<Carlin0> Walterinobert, poi la shell di root
<AndreaXx> Comunque se qualcuno può aiutarmi con il mio problema gliene sarei grato! ;)
<Carlin0> e nella shell di root prova a dare il comando dpkg --configure -a
<Carlin0> AndreaXx, se non lo esponi sarà difficile
<Carlin0> vabè a più tardi vado a pappa
<AndreaXx> Errore mio, @Carlin0! Mi spiego: Installando Ubuntu 16.04 (x64) su un Asus E402NA riscontro un problema abbastanza fastidioso durante il rimensionamento delle finestre. Infatti queste ultime, durante il ridimensionamento, tendono a deformare l'interfaccia per un paio di secondi, risultando sgradevole alla vista.
<AndreaXx> Ho provato ad aggiornare i drivers della VGA, ma non è servito a niente.
<Walterinobert> Mi da errore dpkg file sistem di sola lettura
<Walterinobert> Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<AndreaXx> Credo che l'unica soluzione sia quella di fare un'installazione pulita del sistema operativo.
<Riccardo> Buongiorno
<Riccardo> Avrei diverse domande da fare..
<Riccardo> Sto assemblando un PC lo utilizzerò sia per giocare ogni tanto anche per editare lavorare ecc sarei curioso di provare Ubuntu ma non so se è compatibile a pieno con la mia configurazione
<gian97> Buongiorno, ho un grande problema con lo spegnimento del pc con il nuovo ubuntu 17.10. Allego una foto del problema
<gian97> blob:file:///aaabdd92-239d-42dc-96ce-194c68d7bf46
<tabby> prova
<sted> ciao, avrei un problema
<f843d0> !ciao | sted
<ubot-it> sted: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !chiedi | sted
<ubot-it> sted: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sted> ho un problema nel creare un servizio demone che all'avvio del computer svolge un certo ruolo
<sted> vorrei capire dove sbaglio
<f843d0> sted: illustra. Di che servizio si tratta? È una Unit di systemd? Quale versione di Ubuntu?
<sted> è la 17.04 ho letto che per creare un servizio bisogna creare il file .conf in etc/init e all'interno eseguire il relativo eseguibile
<Carlin0> sted, ma di cosa si tratta ?
<f843d0> Inoltre, creare roba sotto /etc/init sa di approccio vecchio
<sted> è un test, è un programma che crea un socket e comunica con un server
<sted> come dovrei fare allora?
<f843d0> Poi, a seconda dell'applicazione, si può usare cron, .bashrc, systemd...
<Carlin0> !chat | sted
<ubot-it> sted: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> con cron da root avvii tutto e di più
<f843d0> Carlin0: si, ma magari "non puoi", nel senso, il servizio potrebbe dipendere da altre componenti e potresti incappare in race conditions
<Carlin0> io uso cron per ricaricare le conf di iptables
<Carlin0> poi ovvio da caso a caso varia
<Carlin0> @reboot /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules >/dev/null 2>&1
<sted> quindi come potrei fare?
<sted> ad esempio per fare in modo che si avvii all'avvio del pc?
<Carlin0> sted, essendo che il tuo software di prova suppongo non sia nei repo ufficiali dovresti passare in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | sted
<ubot-it> sted: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lona> come si chiama la chat per chiedere supporto diverso per favore
<f843d0> !chat | lona
<ubot-it> lona: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ilcorto> ragazzi come faccio a creare una connessione wireless su un vecchio computer in cui ho installato la versione di ubuntu 9.10?
<f843d0> ilcorto: è fuori supporto, non è argomento del canale ufficiale
<f843d0> !chat | ilcorto
<ubot-it> ilcorto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppe124ub> Salve
<peppe124ub> Ieri avevo parlato dei miei lag con Ubuntu 17.10, ma ora, provando ad installare gnome-session vedo che il sistema è molto più fluido, come mai questa differenza
<peppe124ub> Gnome con l'aggiuntadi una dock è molto più pesante?
<Chiara09> Ciao a tutti, è da un po’ di tempo che non riesco più ad accendere il mio computer perché mi si presenta il terminale con varie opzioni tipo di aggiornamento. Quindi clicco una di queste è inizia in operazione lunghissima senza fine. Mi potete aiutare??
<peppe124ub> fai una foto e inviala su qualche servizio di immagini
<peppe124ub> e invii il link
<peppe124ub> così non si capisce
<peppe124ub> magari specifichi cosa leggi
<Chiara09> Leggo: ubuntu
<peppe124ub> poi
<Chiara09> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<peppe124ub> medisk?
<Chiara09> memory test (memtest86+)
<peppe124ub> ok, quello è il bootloader
<peppe124ub> devi selezionare ubuntu
<Chiara09> memory test (memtest86+,serial console 115200)
<Chiara09> ok quindi intanto seleziono Ubuntu?
<peppe124ub> si
<Chiara09> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZeS2h8roR9sU8b1x8XIh?signature=4e858444497f23eb214f553cd690e7290f6477db890c7cd2f223e73fe3217f94&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2MDYyMTZ9 https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlNoBAoExuY https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzQG9MZDUE
<peppe124ub> e poi mi dici cosa spunta
<Chiara09> Ok aspetta adesso ti mando la foto
<Chiara09> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dcaQTtDgSGSL7dzXf5UY?signature=063d6861c9d780b735dfa0ffabbb34cc5f82e3b43801ce8ce32795ab9a9973bb&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2MDY2NTV9
<peppe124ub> sono errori del kernel :(
<Chiara09> ?
<Chiara09> ok
<peppe124ub> prova a selezionare opzioni avanzate per ubuntu e seleziona l'avvio con un kernel precedente
<Chiara09> noma cosa sarebbe il kernel?
<Chiara09> ok comunque ora faccio
<peppe124ub> è la parte che si occupa di adattare le istruzioni fra sistema operativo e hardware
<peppe124ub> in sintesi: Il kernel (LINUX in questo caso) è il cuore del sistema
<peppe124ub> l'errore che appare a te è qualcosa di gestione della RAM, 2 possono essere i motivi:
<peppe124ub> - kernel sbagliato o buggato
<Chiara09> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/p3X4VzSQRpijCMKtaqkk?signature=b674fd62c92cddd6ea832a9451e9b1c07cd95146a3bf7ee4c8b18c29e8ff7d6d&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2MDY5NDl9
<peppe124ub> - poca ram / ram danneggiata
<Chiara09> Quale seleziono fra questi?
<peppe124ub> seleziona il penultimo (non recovery)
<Chiara09> Ok
<peppe124ub> la schermata spunta ancora? è uguale?
<Chiara09> Per ora è tutto nero
<Chiara09> sei uh grande
<Chiara09> mi si è aggiustato
<Chiara09> grazieeeeee!!!!
<peppe124ub> allora è un kernel buggato
<peppe124ub> di nulla, se sono quì è per aiutare persone
<peppe124ub> che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Chiara09> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IFlRtmcHQayBip9jsYIv?signature=9398fe5718566acdc07dc5bb85462d34d92b6198d5d32a20904b0849c3c2fb1b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2MDcxNjl9
<Chiara09> Che faccio annullo o no?
<peppe124ub> report
<peppe124ub> dovrebbe darti più dettagli
<AndreaXx> Ciao a tutti.
<peppe124ub> salve
<AndreaXx> Sto riscontrando un problema con la versione 16.04 di Ubuntu relativo ad un problema grafico che si verifica durante il ridimensionamento delle finestre. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<peppe124ub> che problema si tratta
<peppe124ub> quello che quando ridimensioni vedi strisce e scacchi???
<AndreaXx> Proprio quello!
<peppe124ub> che scheda grafica hai?
<AndreaXx> Ho una Intel HD Graphics 500.
<peppe124ub> e quando mai
<peppe124ub> io ho una intel 400 e avevo lo stesso problema
<AndreaXx> Come hai risolto?
<peppe124ub> allora, non c'è soluzione che funge, se non quella di cambiare DE, hai Unity?
<AndreaXx> Si, come ambiente grafico utilizzo Unity.
<AndreaXx> Ho provato ad usare GNOME, ma non mi ci trovo.
<peppe124ub> e io proprio con quello avevo problemi, ti spiego:
<peppe124ub> Unity 7 si appoggia a Compiz, vecchio compositing che sfrutta bene l'accelerazione  delle VECCHIE GPU, ma quelle nuove non fungono proprio
<peppe124ub> ovvero, il rendering funziona, l'opengl pure e tutto via di seguito
<peppe124ub> ma è un compositor vecchio e non è adatto per nuove schede video
<peppe124ub> inoltre queste intel che abbiamo noi sono molto scadenti
<peppe124ub> la tua forse è un po' meglio, ma mica cambia tanto
<peppe124ub> succo del discorso:
<peppe124ub> cambia de oppure te lo tieni così
<AndreaXx> Tu che ambiente grafico utilizzi?
<peppe124ub> Gnome Shell (che è anche diventato predefinito), ma quello predefinito è configurato diversamente
<peppe124ub> dimmi che CPU hai prima
<peppe124ub> così ti consiglio il meglio DE
<AndreaXx> Ho un processore Dual Core (un N3550 della Intel) da 1.10 GHz
<peppe124ub> peggio del mio che è 2,4GHz dualcore
<peppe124ub> se già gnome da me va benino
<peppe124ub> ma non ottimo
<peppe124ub> da te andrà malissimo
<peppe124ub> potresti comunque provare,
<peppe124ub> dimmi anche la ram a che ci sei
<AndreaXx> Ho provato GNOME Shell sulla 17.10 di Ubuntu e, menù a parte che scatticchiava un pochino, si comportava in modo decente.
<f843d0> Il clock del processore menzionato è 2.3 GHz
<peppe124ub> in turbo?
<f843d0> 1.10 GHz è la frequenza della trasmissione grafica
<peppe124ub> ah ok!
<peppe124ub> allora hai una GPU un po' migliore (anche tanto) rispetto alla mia
<peppe124ub> quindi se ti vuoi tenere questo menu che scatta e il resto di DE buono usa Gnome
<peppe124ub> ma se vuoi il pc fluido come un Mac installa Xubuntu
<f843d0> O una Lubuntu
<peppe124ub> Lubuntu non lo consiglierei
<peppe124ub> è molto incompleto nei menu
<peppe124ub> una cosa che con Gnome o KDE fai con un click
<peppe124ub> su LXDE la fai con 6-7 passaggi
<f843d0> E' un DE leggero e funzionante
<f843d0> Dipende che cosa fa l'utente. Può provarlo in live e decidere se procedere o meno
<peppe124ub> lo so, ma per intuitività non è il  massimo (io lo uso per OS portable)
<AndreaXx> Grazie per la precisazione @f843d0, il PC è di mia moglie e pertanto, non conoscendone le caratteristiche tecniche, ho dato una rapida occhiata alla voce "About This Computer".
<peppe124ub> ecco a che ci sono: KDE considerala anche una buona scelta
<peppe124ub> 500-600MB di ram a vuoto
<f843d0> AndreaXx: per fortuna hai fornito il modello, quindi si può controllare incrociando
<peppe124ub> comunque la GPU è una 400Mhz di base
<peppe124ub> a ci arriva rubando clock alla CPU
<peppe124ub> a 1,1 ci arriva...
<AndreaXx> Ho provato diverse versioni di Ubuntu su questo PC (un E402NA della Asus) e, glitch grafico a parte, non ho mai riscontrato problemi di sorta. Mi piacerebbe però capire a cosa è dovuto il prolema in questione, visto che sulla 14.04 di Ubuntu non si presenta.
<peppe124ub> è un problema di xorg (che è vecchio)
<peppe124ub> non sa gestire bene le feature di intel
<peppe124ub> quali: frequenza dinamica di 1,1 che fa sfasare il rendering appunto
<peppe124ub> poi xorg è così vecchio che ogni volta che gli sviluppatori toccano il codice sorgente aggiustano un bug con una GPU e ne craeno 10 con un altra
<peppe124ub> vuoi sfuggire ai glitch in modo serio???
<peppe124ub> passa a Gnome Wayland
<peppe124ub> opppure a xubuntu lubuntu che non sfruttano la GPU per le finestre ma il software+
<AndreaXx> Ho provato ad utilizzare X.org sulla 17.10 di Ubuntu passando da GNOME Shell ad Unity e non ho riscontrato il problema in questione, quindi la mia domanda è la seguente: Perché sulla 17.10 con X.org con Unity il problema non si ripresenta e sulla 16.04, 16.10 e 17.04 si?
<peppe124ub> la17.10 non ha Unity
<peppe124ub> ma Gnome personalizzato in modo che sembra unity
<AndreaXx> Non ha Unity come DE predefinito, ma è possibile passare da GNOME Shell ad Unity tranquillamente.
<peppe124ub> si
<peppe124ub> e lo hai provato?
<AndreaXx> Si e lì il problema non si ripresenta, ecco il perché della mia domanda.
<AndreaXx> La versione di X.org e quella di Unity sulla 17.10 non sono le medesime della 16.04?
<peppe124ub> no
<peppe124ub> sono bug del triangolo fra (kernel della 16.04 | Compiz | Intel HD)
<peppe124ub> però prova ad attaccarlo ad un monitor vga e assicurati che non si presentino glitch li
<peppe124ub> perchè era anche un bug che avevo io
<AndreaXx> Ubuntu bello quanto vuoi, ma se ad ogni versione risolvo un problema e ne creano altri dieci...
<peppe124ub> esatto XD
<peppe124ub> hai provato il DE predefinito della 17.10
<peppe124ub> quello con Gnome + Wayland  in stile Unity
<peppe124ub> AndreaXX e se dobbiamo parlare di windows??? ehhhh tutto perfetto?
<AndreaXx> Esteticamente è caruccio il DE che hanno introdotto con la 17.10, ma ho notato un rallentamento durante l'apertura del meù (quando le app dal basso vanno verso il centro per intenderci), oltre ad avere riscontrato diversi problemi con Wayland. Uno tra questi: Il mancato funzionamento di alcune applicazioni (GParted tra tutte).
<peppe124ub> alemeno su linux abbiamo un kernel che gestisce i processi come si dev
<peppe124ub> e la freccia ti lagga a volte?
<AndreaXx> Sì, sulla 17.10 succede spesso.
<peppe124ub> io per farla funzionare decentemente ho installato gnome-session
<peppe124ub> e all'avvio ho messo Gnome
<peppe124ub> non Ubuntu
<peppe124ub> logout?
<AndreaXx> Rieccomi.
<peppe124ub> spero in una 18.04 performante
<AndreaXx> Con la 18.04 l'abbandono di Unity dovrebbe essere definitivo, o sbaglio?
<peppe124ub> con supporto a WiFI direct e Miracast (se serve si potrebbe migliorare alcuni progetti opensource in circolazione)
<peppe124ub> spero tolgono questa barra (dock o come vogliamo chiamarla)
<peppe124ub> spero che xorg venga pian piano abbandanato dall'intero ecosistema linux
<AndreaXx> Sono l'unico a cui Unity piace? Grazie a questo Ubuntu - secondo me, sia chiaro - ha assunto un'identità propria. Gli altri ambienti grafici non riesco proprio a digerirli...
<peppe124ub> senti:
<peppe124ub> io ho conosciuto ubuntu nel 2013-204
<peppe124ub> 2014*
<peppe124ub> avevo winzozz 7 poichè l'8 mi faceva cagare
<peppe124ub> quindi ho conosciuto ubuntu con unity
<peppe124ub> mi sono abituato a questo desktop
<peppe124ub> ma nel 2016 appena ho visto glitch con esso sono stato costretto a passare alla sessione sperimentale Gnome wayland
<AndreaXx> Guarda faccio il tecnico informatico, quindi non parlo per sentito dire. Ho utilizzando la maggior parte delle versioni di Windows (ho iniziato con Windows XP ed ho finito con Windows 10) ed ho provato gran parte delle distribuzioni GNU/Linux. Io con Unity mi trovo bene (glitch grafici a parte, s'intende), poi sono gusti.
<peppe124ub> ed io sto dicendo la stessa cosa
<peppe124ub> siccome era diventato ingestibile (ogni avvio ricevevo errori apport)
<mark23ubuntu> ciao a tutti chi mi puo aiutare?
<peppe124ub> io non faccio il tecnico, comunque formatto i pc miei (e a qualche occassione qualche pc altrui) e devo dire che la miglior distro da installare alle persone per farle passare a linux è mint
<AndreaXx> Da Ubuntu 12.04 Apport ha rotto le scatole ad un bel po' di persone @peppe124ub, per fortuna che si può disattivare!
<AndreaXx> Ciao @mark23ubuntu, qual è il problema?
<mark23ubuntu> ciao andrea
<peppe124ub> mi è bastato chiedergli se volevano farla finita con winzozz impallato e mi hanno detto subito di installargli "L'OS SCONOSCIUTO"
<mark23ubuntu> allora avevo ubuntu 17.04
<AndreaXx> Torno subito, scusate! ;)
<peppe124ub> hai aggiornato?
<mark23ubuntu> ho aggiornato a 17.10 e non trovo piu l'opzione per aumentare i dpi
<peppe124ub> che desktop avevi?
<mark23ubuntu> il problema che avendo un portatile da 13 pollici e schermo full hd vedo le icone piccoline tipo su libreoffice e lo uso spesso
<mark23ubuntu> unity
<mark23ubuntu> ora ce gnome se ho capito bene
<peppe124ub> allora vuoi portarlo ad una risoluzione più bassa?
<AndreaXx> Rieccomi.
<peppe124ub> vai ad impostazioni
<mark23ubuntu> si come prima, prima con unity avevo alzato i dpi dalle impostazioni e si sono ingranditi i caratteri e le icone del 25%
<peppe124ub> seleziona dispositivi
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx riavvio??? XD
<peppe124ub> seleziona schermo
<AndreaXx> Sto utilizzando una Live USB @peppe124ub prima di effettuare l'installazione vera e propria del sistema operativo, quindi stavo effettuando delle modifiche!
<peppe124ub> schermi*
<peppe124ub> quindi devi ancora instalalre la 17.10?
<peppe124ub> mark23ubuntu: e trovi le impostazioni che ti servono
<mark23ubuntu> gia provato, se no non venivo qui a disturbare beppe
<AndreaXx> La 17.10 l'ho installata ieri e non mi sono trovato per niente bene, così ho effettuato un downgrade alla 16.04 di Ubuntu.
<mark23ubuntu> se cambio risoluzione mi rimpicciolisce lo schermo
<AndreaXx> Qual è il problema @mark23ubuntu?
<mark23ubuntu> o meglio, ci sono fasce nere a destra e a sinistra
<peppe124ub> vuole impostare i DPI più bassi ed è sulla 17.10
<mark23ubuntu> esattamente, voglio aumentare i DPI come ho fatto con unity desktop
<mark23ubuntu> del 25 o 50 per cento
<peppe124ub> mark23ubuntu perchè scegli risoluzioni in 4:3
<peppe124ub> ora vedo se c'è l'opzione
<mark23ubuntu> ho cercato ovunque e non l'ho trovata
<mark23ubuntu> sono riuscito solo ad ingrandire i caratteri di alcuni programmi
<peppe124ub> e difatti non c'è
<peppe124ub> cerca qualche tool esterno
<AndreaXx> Stai utilizzando GNOME Shell sulla 17.10 @mark23ubuntu?
<mark23ubuntu> mi pare di si
<mark23ubuntu> il menu è fatto a mo di tablet se non sbaglio è lui no?
<AndreaXx> E' l'ambiente grafico predefinito sulla 17.10 per questo te l'ho chiesto, anche perché vi è la possibilità di ritornare a Unity.
<peppe124ub> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides "[{'Gdk/WindowScalingFactor', <1>}]"
<mark23ubuntu> si? e come devo fare? è semplice?
<peppe124ub> prova questo comando sopra inviato
<peppe124ub> a posto di >1> metti >2> alla fine
<peppe124ub> <1>  <2>*
<peppe124ub> mark23ubuntu: fammi sapere
<peppe124ub> ti consiglio questo comando:
<peppe124ub> gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings overrides "[{'Gdk/WindowScalingFactor', <2>}]"
<mark23ubuntu> beppe ho provato ma mi ingrandisce solo google chrome
<peppe124ub> ho ingrandisce tutto o niente
<mark23ubuntu> icone rimangono piccole per non parlare della X per chiudere una finestra
<mark23ubuntu> stessa cosa su libreoffice rimangono piccole
<AndreaXx> @mark23ubuntu cosa mi avevi chiesto?
<mark23ubuntu> andrea, si può ritornare a unity hai detto
<mark23ubuntu> senza formattare
<mark23ubuntu> giusto?
<peppe124ub> sto cercando nei wiki di Gnome
<AndreaXx> Si, basta sostituire GNOME Shell con Unity.
<AndreaXx> Apri il terminale di Ubuntu (CTRL+ALT+T) ed incolla questo comando: sudo apt-get install unity-session
<AndreaXx> Una volta terminato termina la sessione attuale ed avvia una nuova sessione con Unity.
<AndreaXx> Se posso: Con Unity sostituisci Wayland con X.org, anche perché molte applicazioni potrebbero non funzionare.
<mark23ubuntu> mi chiede di installare una valanga di pacchetti è normale?
<peppe124ub> AndreaXx pensi che farlo tornare al vecchio Unity sia la cosa migliore?
<peppe124ub> si è nromale
<AndreaXx> Lui mi ha chiesto se si poteva, io ho solamente risposto alla sua domanda @peppe124ub.
<peppe124ub> ah ok
<peppe124ub> mi ero perso qualcosa
<mark23ubuntu> andrea cosa intendi con wayland e xorg e come faccio a sostituire uno con l'altro?
<peppe124ub> intende il server grafico
<AndreaXx> Quando inizi una nuova sessione hai la possibilità di cambiente ambiente grafico e server grafico. Con GNOME Shell avvia Wayland, con Unity X.org.
<peppe124ub> xorg è quello vecchio wayland è quello nuovo adottato nella 17.10
<detxm80> ciao a tutti
<detxm80> sto provando ad installare zm su ubuntu 17.10 ma quando faccio partire il servizio mi restituisce questo errore
<detxm80> Job for zoneminder.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<detxm80> See "systemctl  status zoneminder.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<detxm80> non sono espertissimo sono da poco su questo mondo, qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere?
<Carlin0> detxm80, hai installato zoneminder dai repo ?
<detxm80> da terminale come da guida
<detxm80> forse il problema sta nell'installare lamp, può essere?
<Carlin0> che guida ?
<detxm80> https://wiki.zoneminder.com/Ubuntu_Server_16.04_64-bit_with_Zoneminder_1.30.4_the_easy_way
<Carlin0> detxm80, quindi hai dato questo comando anche ?
<Carlin0> add-apt-repository ppa:iconnor/zoneminder
<detxm80> penso di si, anche se ho notato che quando faccio apt update da errore 404 a quella riga
<detxm80> riprovo?
<Carlin0> no ti dico subito il problema , dando quel comando hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali
<detxm80> ah ecco
<detxm80> puoi aiutarmi a risolvere?
<Carlin0> quindi lo zoneminder che hai installato non proviene dai repo ufficiali
<detxm80> eppure sembrava una guida ufficiale
<f843d0> detxm80: l'URL che hai postato dice tutto il contrario
<Carlin0> puoi provare a purgare quel ppa ma sono cose che non ho mai fatto ti posto la guida
<Carlin0> !ppapurge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<detxm80> perchè f843d0?
<detxm80> vorrei non reinstallare nuovamente ubuntu
<detxm80> son già tre volte che ci provo
<f843d0> detxm80: wiki.zoneminder.com
<f843d0> detxm80: è chiaramente non una risorsa Ubuntu
<detxm80> ah ecco, scusatemi non captavo la differenza
<detxm80> hai link di risorsa ubuntu? sai se posso tornare indietro senza formattare e reinstallare?
<f843d0> detxm80: una risorsa ubuntu, contiene ubuntu nel nome
<detxm80> ok
<f843d0> detxm80: no, non so se puoi tornare indietro. Usare PPA è spararsi in un piede spesso e volentieri
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge | detxm80 inizia a purgare il ppa che hai aggiunto
<ubot-it> detxm80 inizia a purgare il ppa che hai aggiunto: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<detxm80> ok allora formatto nuovamente, siete cosi gentili da linkarmi la guida giusta per ubuntu?
<f843d0> detxm80: basta non usare PPA
<f843d0> detxm80: o se si usano, o si compila, sapere quel che si sta facendo
<detxm80> si purtroppo non so ancora compilare per quello seguo la guida, son riuscito sempre ad installarlo su altri linux su ubuntu mi sta dando rogne
<detxm80> per quello ti chiedo se c'è il link della risorsa che posso usare tranquillamente per installare zm
<f843d0> detxm80: sembra sia nei repo
<f843d0> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.29.0+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1595 kB, installed size 14011 kB
<detxm80> perchè in tutte le guide mi dice di installare la ppa?
<f843d0> detxm80: perchè cerchi nei posti sbagliati
<detxm80> qual'è il metodo migliore per installare lamp server?
<f843d0> detxm80: hai altre domande random?
<detxm80> f843d0 per quello chiedo a chi è più esperto di me
<detxm80> non sono domande random, sono sempre legate allo stesso tema, se non vuoi rispondere puoi benissimo ignorare
<f843d0> detxm80: esiste un package manager nelle distro
<f843d0> detxm80: per ubuntu, debian-like, è apt
<f843d0> detxm80: quindi, prima di avventurarti in capire cosa è un sistema operativo, il consiglio è, consulta apt
<f843d0> detxm80: pertanto, cerchi zoneminder?
<f843d0> detxm80: apt-cache search zoneminder
<f843d0> detxm80: cerchi foo? apt-cache search foo
<f843d0> detxm80: cerchi lamp? Lamp stands for Linux Apache MySQL PHP. Cerca i singoli pacchetti in apt, e tutto è a posto
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<detxm80> nel sito ufficiale di zm però indica proprio quella ppa incriminata
<f843d0> detxm80: sei su Linux?
<detxm80> si
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> detxm80: apt-cache search zoneminder | pastebinit
<f843d0> detxm80: il secondo comando genera un link, copia e incollalo in canale
<Carlin0> eh ma ora ha il ppa
<Carlin0> cmq ce nei repo
<Carlin0> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.29.0+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1595 kB, installed size 14011 kB
<f843d0> Carlin0: hai ragione anche tu, nai nah nah nah nah
<f843d0> detxm80: vabbè insomma, facciamola breve
<f843d0> detxm80: hai seguito le guide sbagliate
<detxm80> e fin qui ci sono
<detxm80> :)
<f843d0> detxm80: e se volevi installare qualcosa potevi venire qui a chiedere
<detxm80> l ho scoperto solo dopo
<f843d0> detxm80: prima di seguire guide a caso
<detxm80> posso chiedere ora?
<f843d0> detxm80: ma certo che puoi
<detxm80> grazie
<f843d0> detxm80: il problema è che nel frattempo hai digitato comandi a caso, aggiunto PPA, e intrippato il sistema operativo
<detxm80> lo formatto
<f843d0> detxm80: per questo sarebbe meglio ripartire da zero
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ottima scelta se non hai dai mportanti
<detxm80> no è vuoto
<f843d0> detxm80: bene, operazione estrema, ma se non hai impegni impellenti, è la cosa migliore
<f843d0> detxm80: tieniti lontano dai PPA
<detxm80> formatto e ritorno o potete indicarmi già da ora come fare?
<f843d0> !ppa | detxm80
<ubot-it> detxm80: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<detxm80> va bene
<f843d0> detxm80: dovrebbe bastare sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<f843d0> detxm80: a sistema pulito
<detxm80> ah bene quindi non tutto quel casino
<detxm80> :)
<f843d0> detxm80: non so di che casino parli
<f843d0> detxm80: lo so che hai postato la guida
<f843d0> detxm80: ma non la apro nemmeno
<detxm80> ahah va bene :)
<f843d0> detxm80: la potrei aver scritta io, te, o la Boldrini
<detxm80> dai formatto e riprovo, altrimenti ritorno da voi :) grazie mille
<detxm80> o mammamia la boldrini no
<Mr_Pan> siamo qui
<detxm80> grazie ragazzi
<detxm80> eccomi
<detxm80> ok installato lamp e zoneminder
<detxm80> mi da lo stesso identico errore
<detxm80> Job for zoneminder.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<detxm80> See "systemctl  status zoneminder.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<detxm80> f843d0
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<detxm80> fatto
<detxm80> installato
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl status zoneminder.service | pastebinit
<f843d0> detxm80: il comando restituisce un link, postalo in canale
<detxm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25789236/
<f843d0> detxm80: allora, facciamo una cosa, è l'una di notte
<f843d0> detxm80: riprendiamo domani, così "va bene"
<f843d0> detxm80: bisogna vedere cosa fa perl a quella linea
<detxm80> ok, cosa pensi che sia?
<f843d0> detxm80: connettore a db che non va
<detxm80> ok ti trovo dopo pranzo?
<f843d0> detxm80: qualche minchiata di setting / permessi
<f843d0> detxm80: mi dovresti trovare in mattinata
<detxm80> vabbè dai prima o poi ti troverò
<detxm80> :)
<detxm80> grazie per ora
<f843d0> detxm80: a domani
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-22
<eros34> ciaooo
<eros34> ciaoo
<eros34> aiuto?
<eros34> ao whtf^?
<Mr_Pan> zio ladro ...dovi ....
<edtxm80> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> 10 secondi neanche il tempo di leggere cosa aveva scritto .....
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, buongiorno hai invertito il nick  ?
<detxm80> si avevo sbagliato :)
<detxm80> mr_pan vedo che il ragazzo che mi aiutava ieri ancora non c'è, tu puoi essermi di aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, non so di chi stai parlando ...
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, esponi il problema
<detxm80> ok scusa pensavo ti ricordassi
<detxm80> allora ho installato zoneminder
<detxm80> ma quando vado a fare start
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, figurati con tutta la gente che passa ..
<detxm80> mi da questo errore
<Mr_Pan> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.29.0+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1595 kB, installed size 14011 kB
<detxm80> Job for zoneminder.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<detxm80> See "systemctl  status zoneminder.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<detxm80> ieri mi ha fatto installare un comando (pain qualcosa) per vedere l errore
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ok apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> systemctl status zoneminder.status | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> journalctl -xe | pastebinit
<detxm80> allora al primo comando ecco la risposta
<detxm80> systemctl status zoneminder.status | pastebinit
<detxm80> Unit zoneminder.status.service could not be found.
<detxm80> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Mr_Pan> incolla qui i due link che ti usciranno in fondo ad ognuno dei comandi
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ovviamente oltre a zoneminder hai installato tutto ilresto che occorre per farlo funzionare? apache mysql opnssh ecc ecc   ? ?
<detxm80> ho installato lamp e poi zoneminder
<detxm80> lamp con questo comando sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<detxm80> zoneminder con sudo apt-ge install zoneminder
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, il comando che ti ho dato alla fine ti da un link http://   devi copiarlo qui ...
<Mr_Pan> scusa il primo era
<Mr_Pan> systemctl status zoneminder.service | pastebinit
<detxm80> ok
<detxm80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25791841/
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ok aspetta... tu hai installato zoneminder e tutto il resto  ?
<Mr_Pan> mzsql ssh php ecc ecc ecc
<Mr_Pan> devi installar eun server web completo e creare il database infatti li dice che non riesce a connettersi al DB che avresti dovuto creare ...
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, zoneminder non e' cosi semplice ... devi avere cognizione di quello che fai ...
<detxm80> lo so mr_pan sto cercando di imparare
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, devi cercare e seguire una guida passo passo e anche cosi non e' detto che ci possoa riuscire
<detxm80> mi puoi aiutare ad installare quello che serve
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, si d accordo ma hai cominciato da una cosa difficile
<detxm80> però su macchine virtuali o su altri sistemi ci sono riuscito
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, si il problema e' che se hai gia "smanettato" il tuo sistema potrebbe essere compromesso ..
<detxm80> è su ubuntu che non ci riesco
<detxm80> vabbe posso reinstallare tanto l ho già fatto 20 volte :)
<detxm80> cmq gli unici due comandi che ho dato sono quelli che ti ho scritto su
<detxm80> non ho fatto altro
<detxm80> alla fine ho solo bisogno di installare zm e un altra cosa su un pc che userò come server
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, hai letto questa guida passo passo  ?  https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4861980
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=582389
<detxm80> ah ecco, no non questa
<detxm80> ma una simile
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, prendi il secondo link ... la migliore guida (funzionante) per instalare e configurare un sistema da zero con zoneminder e tutto quell oche occorre (webserver mysql php ecc ecc)
<detxm80> perfetto allora faccio cosi, formatto e inizio con quella guida
<detxm80> poi nel caso ritorno a stressarvi :)
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ti devi mettere li con calma e seguirla in maniera precisa ..
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ok
<detxm80> va bene
<detxm80> ora parto
<detxm80> a dopo :)
<detxm80> buongiorno
<detxm80> eccomi
<detxm80> Mr_pan ora parto con quella guida che mi hai segnalato
<detxm80> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=582389
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, ok
<detxm80> è indispensabile farlo da root o normale?
<Mr_Pan> fallo come dice la guida
<Mr_Pan> tieni presente che la guida, del 2014, fa riferimento a php5   oggi php-7
<detxm80> ok, quindi dovrei cambiare qualcosa?
<Mr_Pan> detxm80, certo te l ho appena detto
<detxm80> iniziamo bene
<detxm80> sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<detxm80> [sudo] password di luigi:
<detxm80> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<detxm80> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<detxm80> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Mr_Pan> ad esempio libapache2-mod-php5    devi cercare libapache2-mod-php7.1
<Mr_Pan> complimenti
<detxm80> eccomi Mr_Pan
<detxm80> rientro dopo il ban :|
<detxm80> ritornando a noi, non ho fatto nulla. la guida è troppo vecchia e non so come aggiornare i comandi
<detxm80> esempio se faccio     sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<detxm80> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKzqEq3oKF4
<detxm80> questo è il risultato
<Carlin0> detxm80, ma hai levato il ppa che avevi ieri sera ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si si ha reinstallato e installato seguendo un aguida che purtroppo non e' aggiornata e non riesce a districarsi con le differenye che ci sono
<Mr_Pan> tipo php5 php7 ecc ecc
<detxm80> si è pulito
<Carlin0> eh allora installando zoneminder dai repo dovrebbe tirarsi giù le dipendenze da solo o sbaglio ?
<detxm80> pare, ma se faccio solo aptget zoneminder mi da errore pare di database
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, le dipendenye si ma il servr web s elo deve installare a manina prima
<f843d0> Atrimenti il service di zoneminder fallisce subito non potendo connettersi al db
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install lamp-server^     installa web server basico
<detxm80> ciao f843d0
<f843d0> detxm80: moin moin
<detxm80> ok parto con quel comando?
<f843d0> detxm80: se non hai già installato lo stack, si
<detxm80> ok un attimo
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto installato correttamente lamp
<f843d0> detxm80: apri un browser alla pagina 127.0.0.1, dovresti vedere qualcosa di Apache, tipo It works!
<detxm80> si it works
<akaki> ragazzi ho un problema con il grub
<detxm80> f843d0 funziona
<f843d0> detxm80: adesso proviamo con: apt-cache show zoneminder | pastebinit
<Carlin0> akaki, descrivi il problema  e chi sa risponde
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793473/
<akaki> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu (Ubuntu 17.04) e quando avvio il notebook il grub parrebbe non essere installato nel sistema operativo Carlin0, per la verita questo problema mi era stato segnalato al momento in cui stavo installando il sitema operativo
<akaki> posto l'fdisk?
<peppe124ub> si
<peppe124ub> manda una foto del grub
<akaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25793490/
<akaki> attualmente sto usando la versione live
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<peppe124ub> akaki: se sei sulla live cosa intendi dire con "il grub parrebbe non essere installato"
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1NwWvAJOC5
<akaki> peppe124ub: senza pennetta il sistema non parte
<f843d0> detxm80: apt-cache search libapache | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> lo so, ma spiegati meglio
<akaki> compare una scritta che putroppo non mi sono segnato con su scritto qualcosa riguardo grub
<peppe124ub> all'avvio della penna?
<akaki> senza pennetta
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793507/
<Carlin0> akaki, ma ubuntu si avvia ? quello installato dico
<akaki> no Carlin0
<akaki> per niente
<Carlin0> ripristina il grub akaki
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<peppe124ub> aspè
<peppe124ub> lui ha sistema efi
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php
<peppe124ub> quella guida non va nemmeno a martellate
<akaki> peppe124ub: forse hai ragione tu...
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYKNlA3QvuR
<akaki> all-inizio del processo di intallazione del sistema operativo mi veniva chiest di scegliere una voce uefi o giu di li
<f843d0> detxm80: ls /var/www/html -lh | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> per ora sei sulla live giusto?
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793523/
<akaki> ho lasciato su l'opzione predefinita
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, non dire fesserie Disklabel type: dos
<akaki> peppe124ub: si
<Carlin0> non usa uefi
<peppe124ub> già, scusate, ho confuso con dev/sdb
<akaki> Carlin0: come faccio a controllare se utilizzo o meno uefi?
<peppe124ub> allora dimmi che pc hai, direttamente
<Carlin0> akaki, il fatto che tu abbia la tabella partizioni di tipo dos testimonia che non usa uefi
<peppe124ub> (comunque l'os attualmente installato è dos come dice Carlin0)
<f843d0> detxm80: echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > /var/www/html/test.php
<f843d0> detxm80: cat /var/www/html/test.php | pastebinit
<Carlin0> segui la guida per il ripristino del grub akaki
<Carlin0> !grub | akaki
<ubot-it> akaki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akaki> ci provo!!! Carlin0, grazie
<peppe124ub> anche se la cosa è quasi impossibile lui potrebbe avere un pc uefi os installato in mbr e l'installer parte in uefi
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQLRPYJVsP
<detxm80> f843d0 echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > /var/www/html/test.php
<detxm80> bash: /var/www/html/test.php: Permesso negato
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh03My9n9puv
<peppe124ub> akaki intanto prova quella guida
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPZXG0xy0Ir
<f843d0> detxm80: ha ragione, momento...
<f843d0> detxm80: echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" | sudo tee /var/www/html/test.php
<f843d0> detxm80: cat /var/www/html/test.php | pastebinit
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<akaki> Carlin0: manca completamente il file grub in etc/default/
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8ol4LQP9SZ
<peppe124ub> akaki hai provato la guida?
<f843d0> detxm80: apri un browser all'indirizzo 127.0.0.1/test.php
<f843d0> detxm80: dovresti vedere una pagina con un po' di info su php
<peppe124ub> akaki !grub
<detxm80> f843d0 si corretto
<akaki> stavo provando a modificare con gedit questo file di testo /etc/default/grub
<peppe124ub> quel file non si modifica a mano
<akaki> seguendo sempre una delle voci della guida
<akaki> ah, peppe124ub, come non detto
<peppe124ub> viene generato dai comandi: update-grub && grub-mkconfig
<peppe124ub> provali entrambi
<peppe124ub> e poi dimmi se trovi nulla
<akaki> peppe124ub: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'
<peppe124ub> però occhio!, sicuro che stai sfogliando /etc/defualt/grub del sistema e non quello della live perchè se sei sulla live devi partire dal punto di montaggio della partizione dove risiede il sistema
<peppe124ub> akaki quale comando ti da questa risposta?
<f843d0> detxm80: dpkg -l | grep mysql | pastebinit
<akaki> peppe124ub:  update-grub && grub-mkconfig
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793600/
<peppe124ub> hai dato comandi prima di eseguire questi due
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, lascia che segua la guida per favore
<akaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25793617/ Carlin0 cosa significa ci;_
<akaki> cio?
<peppe124ub> cosa c'è in dev/sda1
<peppe124ub> nel pastebin precedente c'è scritto tipo di file EXTENDED e non LINUX
<f843d0> detxm80: mysql -u root -p
<Carlin0> akaki, devi montare la partizione linux nel tuo caso sda5
<peppe124ub> akaki Hai altri OS nel pc?
<akaki> ragazzi io ho due partizioni, in una ho installato il sistema l'altra la utilizzo per archiviare dati
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl3NvV8KmUZ
<Carlin0> leggila la guida non dare comandi così a casaccio
<peppe124ub> akaki e qual'è quella dati?
<akaki> peppe124ub: prima avevo installato una versione di windows 7 che ho provveduto a rimuovere
<akaki> quella ntfs
<peppe124ub> non completamente perchè intravedo una NTFS nel tuo pastepin
<Carlin0> akaki, sda5
<f843d0> detxm80: prova con: sudo mysql -u root -p
<matadores> buona sra
<Carlin0> non ci frega di windows
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akaki> si ho notato
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBovOlp7jU3
<akaki> Carlin0: monto la sda5?
<Carlin0> si akaki
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 non frega nemmeno a me di WIndows :D ma se lui tira comandi a caso sulle pertizioni si ritrova grub nella cartella delle foto delle vacaze XD
<f843d0> detxm80: perfetto, sei dentro mysql
<akaki> fatto Carlin0
<f843d0> detxm80: CREATE DATABASE dbzoneminder;
<Carlin0> segui la guida akaki e leggila ...
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlK2P7zDHK
<f843d0> detxm80: il prossimo comando non riportarlo in canale, ne va della tua "privacy"
<detxm80> ok
<f843d0> detxm80: come __user__ metti il tuo nome utente, come __password__ metti una password
<detxm80> f843d0 ok
<f843d0> detxm80: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO '__user__'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '__password__' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<f843d0> detxm80: devi inserire creatività solo in __user__ e __password__
<f843d0> detxm80: il resto, deve rimanere così
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8ol4VX41FZ senza i miei dati personali
<f843d0> detxm80: esci digitando: \ q
<akaki> Carlin0: ho cercato di installare grub 2 nel mbr ma niente https://paste.ubuntu.com/25793673/
<f843d0> detxm80: mysql dovrebbe dirti bye, e torni alla shell
<young> un saluto a tutti
<detxm80> f843d0 corretto
<peppe124ub> sbagli nel dare il comando
<akaki> perche' peppe124ub?
<young> dalla cartella group trovo : nogroup:x:65534: cosa sono quei numeri 65534
<peppe124ub> devi specificare --root-directory=/mnt
<peppe124ub> dopo il comando riprova con:
<peppe124ub> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<f843d0> young: direi GUID
<akaki> peppe124ub: sempre da sudo?
<young> grazie f843d0 ma la GUID??
<peppe124ub> si, per forza, questi comandi richiedono privilegi admin
<peppe124ub> se ti scoccia scrivere sempre sudo
<peppe124ub> scrivi una volta:
<Carlin0> akaki, hai saltato qualche passaggio perchè non sei root
<peppe124ub> sudo -s
<Carlin0> peppe124ub, te lo ripeto
<f843d0> young: man group
<Carlin0> lascia che segua la guida
<peppe124ub> ma non la sta seguendo
<young> ok gr<zie
<young> *grazie
<Carlin0> e allora lascia che la segua
<akaki> il grub parrebbe installato... adesso provo
<akaki> grazie Carlin0 e peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> di nulla
<Carlin0> akaki, se hai saltato passaggi non funzionerà sappilo
<akaki> nel caso mi ritroverete online ahahahah
<akaki> Carlin0: non penso di aver saltato alcun passaggio
<Carlin0> io penso di si invece , perchè non eri root
<f843d0> detxm80: ora systemctl restart zoneminder.service | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 ho dubbi se ha fatto i mount --bind ;)
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW5xARjW2IV
<Carlin0> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> non era root qualcosa ha saltato
<peppe124ub> infatti dovrebbe apparire #grub...
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo systemctl restart zoneminder | pastebinit
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrAyEQBoqhv
<f843d0> detxm80: ls /lib/systemd/system -lh | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 ho dato una spulciata alla guida e comunque penso sia il caso di revisionarla (in alcune parti è poco intuitiva, qualcosa è da correggere), che ne pensi?
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793753/
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-doc
<peppe124ub> dovrei parlarne in quel canale?
<Carlin0> quello è il canale del gruppo documentazione
<f843d0> detxm80: dpkg -l | grep zoneminder | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> ci sono pochissime persone in quel canale
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzV5p5LYTE
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<dariodott> Buongiorno
<peppe124ub> bisogno di aiuto?
<detxm80> f843d0 installazione completata
<dariodott> In effetti si. Ho un Surface Pro 3 con Windows 10 e vorrei installarci ubuntu mantenendo anche windows (dual boot). Ho provato a seguire i passaggi della guida su questo sito, ma non riesco a ridurre il volume di nessuna partizione (eppure nel C ho 59 gb liberi). Come posso fare? Inoltre, è rischioso mettere ubuntu nel Surface? Ho letto pareri non
<dariodott> proprio incoraggianti
<alfelulo> non rieco a spegnere ubuntu 17.10 ,chi può aiutarmi ?
<dariodott> Scusate ma sono nuovo nel mondo linux (mi è necessario studiando Fisica all'università)
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl restart zoneminder | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> alfelulo premi ctr+alt+canc velocissimo 7 volte
<peppe124ub> dariodott
<peppe124ub> tu dovresti deframmentare C e poi rirovare aridurlo con lo strumento di windows
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlN0mPY1kIY
<f843d0> dariodott: siccome lo devi usare per Fisica, immagino ti serva per ROOT e dintorni
<peppe124ub> altra curiosità: perchè è richiesto ubuntu
<f843d0> dariodott: pertanto, io valuterei seriamente l'opzione di una macchina virtuale. Al momento, non ritengo necessario possedere un sistema nativo.
<peppe124ub> akaki non hai seguito bene la guida ;)
<akaki> si peppe124ub solo che è sorto un nuovo problema
<peppe124ub> quale?
<akaki> scrivo dal note book di mio fratello
<akaki> non viene rilevata la rete wireless domestica
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl status zoneminder | pastebinit
<f843d0> detxm80: journalctl -ex | pastebinit
<akaki> peppe124ub: mi potresti aiutare?
<peppe124ub> cioè il sistema si avvia ma non rilevi il wifi?
<akaki> non mi è mai successo
<akaki> peppe124ub: esatto
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793859/
<peppe124ub> anche se mi sembra banale: controlla gli switch
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793867/
<peppe124ub> se è un notebook vecchio sarà un interruttorino fisico
<akaki> peppe124ub: emh.... cioè?
<f843d0> detxm80: cat /usr/share/perl5/ZoneMinder/Config.pm | pastebinit
<alfelulo> premi ctr+alt+canc velocissimo 7 volte :significa che devo sempre spegnerlo cosi ?
<peppe124ub> no alfelulo
<peppe124ub> è un comando per arrestare processi che impediscono l'arresto
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793871/
<peppe124ub> akaki controlla i tasti che attivano e disattivano il wifi di norma
<peppe124ub> se non trovi nulla
<alfelulo> ora ci provo
<akaki> ahahahahahahhahahah peppe124ub
<peppe124ub> scrivi: sudo iwconfig
<akaki> era così
<akaki> no adesso posso connettermi
<peppe124ub> ok
<peppe124ub> per il grub tutto risolto?
<dariodott> in che senso macchina virtuale?
<akaki> si peppe124ub, almeno sembrerebbe così
<peppe124ub> meglio così
<peppe124ub> può capitare scordarsi dell'esistenza degli interruttori wifi
<peppe124ub> dariodott devi scaricarti un software che virtualizza sistemi operativi
<peppe124ub> come virtualbox
<akaki> peppe124ub: si, anche perché il sistema ubuntu non modifica il colore del led che segnala lo stato della connessione
<f843d0> detxm80: ls -lh /usr/share/zoneminder
<dariodott> Quindi installarlo fisicamente lo sconsigli?
<f843d0> detxm80: ls -lh /usr/share/zoneminder | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> akaki è un'incompatibilità del kernel con l'indicatore
<peppe124ub> spera venga risolto come è successo con me :D
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793917/
<peppe124ub> dariodott perchè dovrei sconsigliartelo?
<peppe124ub> se ti viene però difficile ridimensionare la partizione C
<alfelulo> ho provato ma è cambiato lo schermo  in nero con scritte a sinisytra ma non si è spento
<dariodott> Molti me lo hanno sconsigliato con il Surface
<f843d0> detxm80: ls -lh /usr/share/zoneminder/www | pastebinit
<akaki> anche se il computer che ho acquistato tempo fa aveva di default un sistema operativo ubuntu
<peppe124ub> dariodott certo sono dei pc che nascono in simbiosi con windows
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25793923/
<peppe124ub> però non è detto  che tu debba avere problemi
<peppe124ub> akaki non vuol dire nulla
<peppe124ub> a volte lo stesso pc viene venduto con windows
<peppe124ub> e le piccole qtà rimanenti le vendono con ubuntu così costano meno
<dariodott> Va bene ora provo a deframmentare il C poi vi faccio sapere peppe124ub
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneminder /var/www/html/zm
<peppe124ub> dariodott deframmentare C ti ci può volere anche 2-3 ore
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<peppe124ub> se installi virtualbox e poi ubuntu perdi meno tempo secondo me
<f843d0> detxm80: apri un browser e prova l'indirizzo: 127.0.0.1/zm
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlN0339VgHY
<f843d0> detxm80: apri www/index.php
<detxm80> f843d0 non è stato trovato l'url
<f843d0> detxm80: apri: 127.0.0.1/zm/www/index.php
<dariodott> peppe124ub provo allora con VirtualBox, anche so bene come funziona
<dariodott> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<peppe124ub> quanta ram hai?
<dariodott> Scarico la versione base per Windows?
<detxm80> f843d0 Could not open config file.
<f843d0> !image | detxm80
<ubot-it> detxm80: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe124ub> si dariodott
<Mr_Pan> dariodott, sei con linux perche vuoi scaricare una versione windows  ?
<detxm80> f843d0 come si fa lo screen?
<f843d0> detxm80: tasto Stamp
<peppe124ub> Mr_Pan ha windows
<peppe124ub> deve installare ubuntu
<dariodott> peppe124ub 4 gb di ram
<Mr_Pan> ok sorry
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: ma ha un Surface
<peppe124ub> dariodott che software dovrai usare su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> letto ora
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: e come primo ostacolo, c'è da fare il resize del disco
<dariodott> Mr_Pan sono un eretico ancora hahah
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: considerando il quadro, ho consigliato VM
<peppe124ub> f843d0 hai fatto bene
<dariodott> peppe124ub Praticamente pochissimo, lo useremo solo per esercitarci a programmare con Laboratorio di Calcolo, e al massimo graficare qualche funzione con Gnuplot
<detxm80> f843d0 https://prnt.sc/h0ilsr
<f843d0> dariodott: appunto, come detto, ROOT
<peppe124ub> allora non installare ubuntu vero e proprio
<peppe124ub> ma una derivata come Xubuntu che è adatta a macchine poco performanti
<dariodott> nei computer dell'università hanno Scientific Ubuntu o qualcosa del genere, è più leggero?
<peppe124ub> ora vedo
<dariodott> grazie mille
<peppe124ub> comunque forse intendi scientific linux?
<peppe124ub> scientific ubuntu non lo trovo
<f843d0> detxm80: cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> quella distro ha gnome desktop
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794005/
<dariodott> si esatto Scientific Linux scusate
<peppe124ub> se a te serve solo gnuplot installa xubuntu
<peppe124ub> gnome non è per niente adatto a virtualmachine
<dariodott> C'è molta differenza fra Xubuntu e Scientific Linux?
<peppe124ub> moltissima in termini di DE
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo adduser www-data video
<peppe124ub> pochissima in termini di core
<peppe124ub> poichè è sempre linux
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo a2enmod cgi
<peppe124ub> e gnuplot è presente nei repository di ubuntu
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVmKPv7GriN
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLjAkmq55uB
<dariodott> Quale mi consigli quindi? Contando che per la utilizzeremo per calcolo e grafica di problemi di fisica
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo systemctl restart apache2
<peppe124ub> xubuntu
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo a2enconf zoneminder
<peppe124ub> quel pc non penso regga bene gnome nemmeno fisicamente
<peppe124ub> figuriamoci in macchina virtuale
<dariodott> ok grazie
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h65v2kBG1cO
<detxm80> f843d0 luigi@luigi-domoticz:~$ sudo a2enconf zoneminder
<detxm80> Enabling conf zoneminder.
<detxm80> To activate the new configuration, you need to run:
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKzqZlzDgs4
<dariodott> Mentre scarico virtualbox mi puoi spiegare gentilmente come funzionerà quindi Xubuntu in modalità virtuale? (scusa l'ignoranza). Quindi non avrò il sistema operativo installato nel PC?
<detxm80> scusami f843d0 mi ha buttato fuori
<f843d0> detxm80: occhio, se incolli direttamente in canale, ti butta fuori
<f843d0> !paste | detxm80
<ubot-it> detxm80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<detxm80> si ho sbagliato
<peppe124ub> no, avrai un file di XXGB ( a tua scelta) che conterrà l'hard disk finto
<peppe124ub> una percentuale di CPU (tutta se è free) sarà dedicata alla finta CPU
<peppe124ub> idem GPU,
<peppe124ub> quindi l'OS non influenzerà sulla macchina fisica
<peppe124ub> avrai comunque una finestra che conterrà il finto schermo
<detxm80> f843d0 sono rimasto a sudo a2enconf zoneminder che ho fatto
<dariodott> Ok, comunque quando sarò su Windows il linux virtuale è come se fosse spento?
<f843d0> detxm80: serve l'output
<f843d0> detxm80: vedi sopra...
<detxm80> ok ora
<peppe124ub> se non lo avvì si+
<f843d0> !paste | detxm80
<ubot-it> detxm80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dariodott> Oppure chiede all'accensione se andare con windows o linux come se fosse installato
<peppe124ub> ma se lo avvì il sistema fisico senirà comunque questo carico
<peppe124ub> no, si apre virtualbox e avvì la macchina virtuale
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794061/
<peppe124ub> dariodott ti consiglio di seguire questa guida:
<peppe124ub> https://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/installare-ubuntu-su-windows-con-virtualbox-203968/
<peppe124ub> vedi se fa per te
<peppe124ub> invece di scaricare la ISO che ti dicono loro scarica quella di xubuntu
<peppe124ub> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<peppe124ub> vai dove c'è scritto xubuntu selezioni 16.04 e poi 32 bit
<peppe124ub> 64 potrebbe anche andare ma su VM risparmiare un po' di ram è utile
<detxm80> -
<detxm80> prova
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo systemctl reload apache2
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBovDVwXri3
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo systemctl reload apache2
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /usr/share/zoneminder/
<matadores> hmm
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl enable zoneminder | pastebinit
<matadores> scusa ignoranza
<matadores> prima di riavviare apache2
<matadores> non deve editare /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<peppe124ub> esatto
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzVXzJzysE
<matadores> poi cercare /var/www/
<f843d0> detxm80: prova ad aprire ora nel browser: 127.0.0.1/zm
<detxm80> stessa cosa di prima dello screenshot
<detxm80> f843d0
<matadores> AllowOveride None e cambiare AllowOveride All
<detxm80> could not open config file
<matadores> salvare è riavviare apache
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl status zoneminder | pastebinit
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794216/
<pippo> ciao, potreste dirmi come posso upgradare il mio ubuntu?
<peppe124ub> da quale versione a quale
<pippo> dalle 16.10 all'ultima
<peppe124ub> dalla 16.10 alla 17.10
<peppe124ub> non si può fare
<pippo> non si puo..?
<peppe124ub> si può fare da una LTS all'altra
<peppe124ub> o dalla versione precedente alla successiva
<pippo> quindi devo aggiornare dalla 16.10a quella sucessiva?
<peppe124ub> sennò potresti fare avanzamento alla 17.04
<peppe124ub> e poi alla 17.10
<peppe124ub> ma il tempo che ci perdi sarà più di quello che perdi a formattare
<f843d0> detxm80: dpkg -S zoneminder | pastebinit
<pippo> quindi devo reinstallare?
<pippo> scarico su chiavetta l'utim versione e formtto
<peppe124ub> te lo consiglio a meno che tu abbia un mare di dati (>100 e passa GB)
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794242/
<pippo> fortunatamente no!
<peppe124ub> perfetto
<pippo> grazie
<peppe124ub> però ti avviso d'una cosa
<pippo> quale
<peppe124ub> ubuntu 17.10 è molto più pesante
<peppe124ub> causa dell'introduzione di Gnome e Wayland
<peppe124ub> quindi usa Gnome solo se hai
<peppe124ub> =>4GB RAM - 2 o più Ghz di CPU dualcore - 1Ghz o più di scheda video
<peppe124ub> sennò passa ad una derivata
<matadores> visto che di parla di apache
<pippo> ho deciso di installare il nuovo ubuntu perchè ho riscontrato un problema nell'avvio di alcune applicazioni come Open Shot
<matadores> come posso passare da php7 a php5 e viceversa?
<peppe124ub> ce ne sono di molte e anche più belle e flessibili di Gnome
<peppe124ub> pippo OpenShot cosa ha?
<peppe124ub> crash sempre?
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo mysql -u root -p
<f843d0> detxm80: entriamo nel DB di mysql
<pippo> lo lancio ma rimane bloccato senza apparire
<detxm80> f843d0 sono dentro
<peppe124ub> rimane alla splash screen?
<pippo> sistematico ora
<detxm80> che da dire cosi è un po ambiguo :)
<pippo> si
<f843d0> detxm80: come disse... Ora, SHOW DATABASES;
<peppe124ub> allora, attendi alcuni minuti che lo installo e lo provo (pure io a volte lo uso)
<pippo> grazie 1000
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/AnhrAylwW6WTv
<pippo> pero prima andava ora e freezzato
<peppe124ub> in questi giorni ho formattato e ho perso più tempo a sostituire la sessione predefinita con quella di gnome
<peppe124ub> che a installare i miei software
<f843d0> detxm80: drop database dbzoneminder;
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/Wnhzm7PgNj5iV
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo mysql -uroot -p < /usr/share/zoneminder/db/zm_create.sql
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYKNmBJvnTR
<dariodott> ho scaricato Virtualbox e sto seguendo i passi grazie alla guida peppe124ub
<dariodott> Mi chiede La Ram da assegnare alla macchina virtuale
<peppe124ub> la guida non è mia però ehhh XD
<dariodott> 1024 mb è troppo poco?
<peppe124ub> diamo ad ognuno ciò che è suo
<peppe124ub> :D
<peppe124ub> dariodott se daresti 1536  sarebbe meglio
<dariodott> peppe124ub diciamo la guida suggerita da te dai hahahah
<peppe124ub> ok ti ringrazio per il tuo occhi di riguardo allora
<peppe124ub> pippo a me openshot parte velocissimo (ho installato quello da apt= tu quale usi?
<dariodott> non vorrei darne troppa, 1024 è la meta del massimo che posso assegnare
<peppe124ub> ma non avevi 4GB?
<pippo> che cosa vuol dire apt=tu?
<dariodott> Comunque non ho capito bene una cosa: quando io accenderò windows Linux non partirà automaticamente giusto? solo entrando poi su virtualbox allora avvio anche linux?
<peppe124ub> scusa pippo intendo dire come scarichi il rpogramma
<f843d0> detxm80: scusa
<peppe124ub> con il comando apt install openshot
<f843d0> detxm80: Fai Ctrl + C, esci da quel comando, è malformed
<peppe124ub> gnome software
<peppe124ub> o dal loro sito
<pippo> ho provato ad installare dal sito o dal ubuntu software
<dariodott> si però non si può andare sopra la metà
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<detxm80> sono in mysql
<dariodott> comunque ok faccio 1536
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo mysql -uroot -p dbzoneminder < /usr/share/zoneminder/db/zm_create.sql
<peppe124ub> dariodott linux si accende solo se lo avvì da virtualbox, al massimo ci puoi arrivare e anche superararlo
<f843d0> detxm80: esci da mysql, devi essere in shell
<f843d0> detxm80: \ q per uscire
<peppe124ub> ps: io ad alcune macchine ho dato 3Gb avendone 4
<peppe124ub> pippo ?
<dariodott> ok perfetto :)
<pippo> ho installato opneshot dal sito ufficiale o dall'ubuntu software
<pippo> ma da comunque problemi all'avvio
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW5x0LJWRCV
<peppe124ub> pippo la tua disgiunzione "o" non mi permette di capirmi se: mi stai chiedendo da dove instalalrlo o mi stai dicendo che l'hai instalalto da uno dei due o da tutte e due
<pippo> da tutti e due ma non va
<peppe124ub> allora quello su ubuntu software a me va
<f843d0> detxm80: grrr, dobbiamo ricreare il db... Torniamo dentro mysql con: sudo mysql -u root -p
<peppe124ub> però è 1.4.3 come versione
<pippo> il problema si riflette anche su altre applicazioni
<pippo> molte volte lo shermo si scurisce
<detxm80> f843d0 sono dentro......
<peppe124ub> pippo che pc hai?
<pippo> poi esce messaggio di errore interno di ubuntu
<f843d0> detxm80: come sempre disse... CREATE DATABASE dbzoneminder;
<dariodott> un'ultimo dubbio. All'inizio quando ti chiede la versione del SO non devo mettere ubuntu giusto? Perché Xubuntu non è nell'elenco. Metto altri a 32 bit?
<peppe124ub> sopratutto che GPU hai
<peppe124ub> dariodott metti Ubuntu
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJwOMgkxyH5
<peppe124ub> xubuntu deriva da essa
<f843d0> detxm80: usciamo, con \ q
<dariodott> perfetto peppe124ub
<pippo> portatile acer gpu=Ivybridge Mobile
<f843d0> detxm80: e riproviamo: sudo mysql -uroot -p dbzoneminder < /usr/share/zoneminder/db/zm_create.sql
<detxm80> f843d0 bye sono fuori
<peppe124ub> ivybridge mi pare si della intel giusto?
<pippo> già
<peppe124ub> che DEusi attulamente
<pippo> cosa intendi?
<dariodott> che dimensione massima metto al disco virtuale? contando l'uso leggero che ci dovrò fare?
<peppe124ub> che ambiente desktop usi
<peppe124ub> dariodott una 20ina di GB
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<pippo> come lo riconosco
<dariodott> meno dici che è troppo poco? tipo 15
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLjAzzQkMsB
<peppe124ub> pippo è quello con la barra a sinistra?
<peppe124ub> hai una barra a sinistra con il simbolo di ubuntu?
<f843d0> detxm80: ls -lh /etc/zm/zm.conf | pastebinit
<pippo> ho una barra delle app a sinistra
<peppe124ub> dariodott dare GB misurati non è una buona idea a meno che lo spazio non ti scarseggia fai te
<peppe124ub> di suo ubuntu prende 5-10GB
<peppe124ub> pippo stai usando unity
<detxm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794375/
<peppe124ub> che nella 17.10 viene sostituito con una sorta di gnome che gli somiglia
<pippo> dove posso vederlo?
<peppe124ub> quindi passa alla 17.10 e risolvi
<peppe124ub> gnome e wayland hanno meno problemi con i flicker
<peppe124ub> flicker= immagini che ti sfasano
<f843d0> detxm80: sudo chmod 740 /etc/zm/zm.conf && sudo chown root:www-data /etc/zm/zm.conf
<detxm80> f843d0 fatto
<pippo> la questione che prima andava bene... ora non va proprio
<f843d0> detxm80: systemctl restart zoneminder
<peppe124ub> è un aggiornamento al kernel che ha fatto comparire problemi tra unity e gpu intel
<peppe124ub> ed inoltre sono comparsi problemi con gli splash in GTK
<pippo> quindi mi tocca installare nuovamente l'os
<detxm80> f843d0 luigi@luigi-domoticz:~$ systemctl restart zoneminder
<detxm80> Job for zoneminder.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<detxm80> See "systemctl  status zoneminder.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<detxm80> luigi@luigi-domoticz:~$
<detxm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3rvqj3gHR
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3rvqREphR
<dextm80> scusate ho sbagliato incollando
<pippo> quindi mi tocca installare nuovamente l'os
<f843d0> dextm80: prova ora ad aprire il browser su: 127.0.0.1/zm
<peppe124ub> si
<peppe124ub> è la miglior cosa che puoi fare ;)
<peppe124ub> occhio ai dati (copiateli in un unità esterna)
<pippo> quindi nuova preparazione chiavetta ecc.ec.
<peppe124ub> si
<dextm80> f843d0 https://prnt.sc/h0jamv
<pippo> grazie 1000000
<peppe124ub> pippo se un novizio di ubuntu? o lo usi da poco?
<pippo> si da poco
<f843d0> dextm80: cat /etc/zm/zm.conf | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> pippo come ti trovi?
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQL3kQmKfP
<pippo> bene, alcune win è piu fruibile...
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo cat /etc/zm/zm.conf | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> beh, però se hai installato ubuntu qualcosa che non andava in win* ce l'hai trovata
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794449/
<pippo> windows troppo violabile e estremamente lento in alcuni casi
<peppe124ub> pippood inutilizzabile su pc con GPU da 400Mhz come il mio
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/zm/zm.conf -e '42s/zm/dbzoneminder/' && sudo cat /etc/zm/zm.conf | pastebinit
<peppe124ub> dariodott a che punto sei?
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794470/
<f843d0> dextm80: ora il giochino di prima... __user__ è user, __password__ è password, afferri?
<f843d0> dextm80: non scrivere qui i comandi, tieniti le credenziali per te
<dextm80> f843d0 vai sono pronto
<f843d0> dextm80: quello che deve accadere, è che vedi il tuo __user__ a linea 45 e la tua __password__ a linea 48
<f843d0> dextm80: nelle linee di ZM_DB_USER e ZM_DB_PASS
<dextm80> f843d0 ok
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/zm/zm.conf -e '45s/zmuser/__user__/'
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/zm/zm.conf -e '48s/zmpass/__password__/'
<f843d0> dextm80: controlla le tue entries tramite: sudo cat /etc/zm/zm.conf | tail -n 20
<f843d0> dextm80: non postarci il risultato
<dextm80> f843d0 ok ci siamo riga 45 e 48 ok
<peppe124ub> io vado, se dariodott ha bisogno di aiuto aiutatelo
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo systemctl restart zoneminder
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVY21D107IW
<dextm80> :(
<f843d0> dextm80: prova ora ad aprire il browser su: 127.0.0.1/zm
<dextm80> pagina bianca
<dextm80> f843d0
<f843d0> dextm80: ls -lh /var/www/html/ | pastebinit
<akaki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794529/ ragazzi ho un problema con gparted, l'ho installato, provo ad avviarlo da terminale ho questo messaggio
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794534/
<f843d0> dextm80: prova ora ad aprire il browser su: 127.0.0.1/zm/www/index.php
<dextm80> f843d0 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/telxsIeaSzqsP4p8i77q?signature=057e39606467dfffdfaa588a027a34727b48150ba920b1014440cbac4c201058&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2ODgxODF9
<f843d0> dextm80: uhm, ok, vediamo cosa non va ancora; systemctl status zoneminder | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794559/
<f843d0> dextm80: ok, proviamo con (solito trucco di __user__ e __password__, non riportare l'output): mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on dbzoneminder.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<f843d0> dextm80: scusa scusa
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo di fronte a tutto
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on
<f843d0>                   dbzoneminder.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<f843d0> dextm80: grrr, capito? Versione giusta: sudo mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on dbzoneminder.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<dextm80> ok
<dextm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo systemctl restart zoneminder
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQL3KZm8TP
<f843d0> dextm80: systemctl status zoneminder | pastebint
<f843d0> dextm80: systemctl status zoneminder | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794627/
<f843d0> dextm80: sei sicuro di aver impostato l'utente corretto in /etc/zm/zm.conf ?
<dextm80> si ho appena ricontrollato
<f843d0> dextm80: su __user__
<dextm80> f843d0 fatto
<f843d0> dextm80: mysql -u __user__ -p
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLjAzN1D6tB
<f843d0> dextm80: SHOW DATABASES;
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ3rvoYQEuR
<f843d0> dextm80: USE dbzoneminder;
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzVrR7r7IE
<f843d0> dextm80: SHOW TABLES;
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh15rg2nvZSm
<f843d0> dextm80: wtf!
<dextm80> !!!
<f843d0> dextm80: cat /usr/share/zoneminder/db/zm_create.sql | pastebinit
<dextm80> ma in shell? f843d0
<f843d0> dextm80: si
<dextm80> o in mysql?
<dextm80> ok
<f843d0> dextm80: non in mysql
<f843d0> dextm80: apri un altro terminale
<dextm80> sono già uscito
<f843d0> anche, va bene
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794708/
<f843d0> dextm80: ma porca la loro miseria, chiaro...
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo mysql -u root -p
<dextm80> f843d0 sono dentro
<f843d0> dextm80: entra in mysql e cancella dbzoneminder: drop database dbzoneminder;
<dextm80> f843d0 fatto
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQL3WX5wSP
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/zm/zm.conf -e '42s/dbzoneminder/zm/'
<dextm80> in shell?
<f843d0> dextm80: non postare il risultato. Si, in shell. Esci con \ q
<dextm80> fatto, non ha dato nessun risultato
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on zm.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<f843d0> dextm80: solita questione di credenziali
<dextm80> f843d0 fatto ora mi trovo su <
<dextm80> scusa >
<f843d0> dextm80: qualcosa di strano allora, dovrebbe essere un comando secco
<dextm80> ho copiato passo passo e ho sostituito user e password
<f843d0> dextm80: lo hai già dato in precedenza: 17:24:47< f843d0> dextm80: grrr, capito? Versione giusta: sudo mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on dbzoneminder.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<f843d0> dextm80: avevi risposto 17:25:34< dextm80> f843d0 fatto
<dextm80> tipo 'pippo' by 'password'
<dextm80> si come prima
<f843d0> dextm80: ok, quindi sei in shell? E' andato a buon fine?
<dextm80> si sono in shell ma nella riga >
<dextm80> prima c era utente@utente: ecc ecc
<dextm80> ora non ci sono più
<dextm80> aspetta
<f843d0> Sei ancora in MySQL temo
<dextm80> ero in shell prima
<dextm80> aspetta
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOpVQjGXlh0
<dextm80> f843d0 ho cambiato le mie credenziali
<f843d0> dextm80: manca un " alla fine del comando
<f843d0> dextm80: ricontrolla 17:47:43< f843d0> dextm80: sudo mysql -uroot -p -e "grant select,insert,update,delete,create,alter,index,lock tables on zm.* to '__user__'@localhost identified by '__password__';"
<dextm80> ok come faccio a ripetere il comando
<f843d0> dextm80: premi Ctrl + C per uscire da li
<dextm80> ok
<dextm80> e ripeto il comando?
<f843d0> Si, ma con tutti i caratteri :)
<dextm80> si
<dextm80> f843d0 perfetto
<dextm80> f843d0 ora è andato
<f843d0> dextm80: jawohl
<f843d0> dextm80: adesso... sudo systemctl restart zoneminder
<dextm80> f843d0 fatto
<dextm80> f843d0 ora nessun errore
<f843d0> dextm80: apri nel browser 127.0.0.1/zm
<dextm80> f843d0 ZoneMinder is not installed properly: php's date.timezone is not set to a valid timezone
<dextm80> lo visualizza nella pagina
<f843d0> dextm80: eh ok, ci siamo quasi
<f843d0> dextm80: cat /etc/php/7.0/apache2/php.ini | grep -n date.timezone | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVY2M0YvGuW
<f843d0> dextm80: ls -lh /etc/php | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794881/
<f843d0> dextm80: cat /etc/php/7.1/apache2/php.ini | grep -n date.timezone | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794895/
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/php/7.1/apache2/php.ini -e '939/;date.timezone =/date.timezone = Europe\/Rome/' && cat /etc/php/7.1/apache2/php.ini | grep -n date.timezone | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0  https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7z1xoLv8t1
<f843d0> dextm80: sudo sed -i /etc/php/7.1/apache2/php.ini -e '939s/;date.timezone =/date.timezone = Europe\/Rome/' && cat /etc/php/7.1/apache2/php.ini | grep -n date.timezone | pastebinit
<dextm80> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794942/
<f843d0> dextm80: systemctl restart apache2 && systemctl restart zoneminder
<f843d0> dextm80: poi apri nel browser 127.0.0.1/zm
<dextm80> grande!!! ora entra
<f843d0> Come disse...
<dextm80> esatto, sei un grande. ti ringrazio molto....
<dextm80> detto questo, detto in parole povere, perchè installando normalmente zm non funzionava?
<f843d0> dextm80: gerne, come vedi, non si poteva cominciare all'una di notte.
<dextm80> vero
<f843d0> dextm80: questo zm si appoggia a un po' di componenti che "non si prende la briga" di configurare
<f843d0> dextm80: nella fattispecie il db su MySQL e l'aggancio ad apache come vedi te lo devi fare a manina
<dextm80> eppure ho seguito la stessa guida su una vm e funzionava
<dextm80> su sistema nativo no
<dextm80> mah...
<f843d0> dextm80: alla fine, la risorsa migliore mi è parsa... http://zoneminder.readthedocs.io/en/stable/installationguide/ubuntu.html#easy-way-ubuntu-16-04
<f843d0> dextm80: dove però ad esempio non abbiamo fatto uso del PPA
<f843d0> dextm80: e invece abbiamo preso l'applicativo da repo, che è meglio, per evitare casini all'OS
<dextm80> capito
<dextm80> sei stato gentilissimo mi hai dedicato un sacco di tempo
<dextm80> posso scaricarmi il log?
<f843d0> !logs | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> dextm80: logga ogni ora, pertanto, gli ultimi 15 minuti li vedrai alle 19:01
<dextm80> ok allora aspetto le 19 per scaricarlo tutto ?
<shez> salve a tutti
<f843d0> dextm80: ti conviene
<dextm80> ok
<f843d0> !ciao | shez
<ubot-it> shez: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> dextm80: buona videosorveglianza, io vado a fumare
<dextm80> ff843d0 ora configuro se mi blocco ti cerco hahahahah buona pippata
<shez> ho eseguito l'avanzamento di versione di ubuntu, ho riscontrato un problema, lanciado le applicazioni che richiedo privilegi root dopo aver inserito la pass non vengono lanciate.
<shez> ho provato con synaptic
<f843d0> shez: ha tutta l'aria di una catastrofe
<f843d0> !ripristino | shez
<ubot-it> shez: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> shez, fai un esempio di applicazione che non parte?
<shez> synaptic
<Mr_Pan> shez, come scritto sopra mi sa che ti il sistema si e' incartato per benino
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<shez> l'applicazione grafica di ufw
<Mr_Pan> segui questa guida e vedi se riesci a cavarne fuori qualcosa
<shez> ok
<shez> per synaptic è un bug confermato
<shez> per ufw non lo so
<shez> steam è deceduto
<shez> :(
<shez> gparted come ufw
<f843d0> !enter | shez
<ubot-it> shez: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<f843d0> shez: non è importante adesso la telecronaca di cosa va e cosa non va. Fosse anche un applicativo che non parte, con la premessa che è stato fatto un aggiornamento da cosa a cosa non si sa... E' da buttare
<shez> ho aggiornato dalla 16.40 alla 17.10
<dextm80> f843d0 rieccomi :)
<dextm80> allora problema, quando vado ad aggiungere la cam mi da un errore sql
<dextm80> f843d https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8olnoO3viZ
<dextm80> f843d0 ho tolto dei dati ma l errore è quello
<dariodott> Buonasera
<f843d0> dextm80: aspetta però, ora non è più un problema di "Ubuntu"
<f843d0> Pertanto...
<f843d0> !chat | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> !ciao | dariodott
<ubot-it> dariodott: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dextm80> ok
<dariodott> Ho installato Xubuntu su Virtual Box ma quando lo apro mi appare questa schermata  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MXYpkhtBQ7m5Ifjznyvg?signature=ae10aade0f00757b68764a1cd385875be4815d3a1b711132db8bd74943b577e6&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg2OTI4NDl9
<dariodott> Secondo da cosa è dovuto? sto utilizzando un Surface Pro 3
<dariodott> *voi
<f843d0> !chat | dariodott
<ubot-it> dariodott: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> dariodott: non si dà supporto ufficiale ai sistemi virtualizzati. Comunque, so quale è il problema. Ma vieni di la
<dariodott> passo all'altra chat?
<Mr_Pan> shez, dalla 16.04 lts >> 16.10 >> 17.04 >> 17.10  hai fatti questi passaggi  ?  sfido che hai problemi ...
<shez> no avevo la 17.04 errore mio, che ho installato da CD
<shez> ho eseguito l'avanzamento dalla 17.04 -> 17.10
<shez> synaptic mi da come bug "confermato" per gli altri programmi non ho verificato
<faneframe> ciao, ho un problema, da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento al reboot mi è apparsa la schermata con initram e mi ha detto di fare fsck perché si è danneggiato il filesystem, l'ho fatto e mi è partito ubuntu solo che dopo circa un minuto che sono dentro con l'account mi fa riaccedere, in più le combinazioni di tasti non vanno più
<faneframe> e i file non ci sono più sul desktop anche se guardando da terminale ci sono
<faneframe> e un paio di volte mi è apparsa una schermata nera con una lista di [ OK ] solo che ad un certo punto si bloccava e non andava più
<faneframe> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<f843d0> !ripristino | faneframe
<ubot-it> faneframe: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<faneframe> è l'unica soluzione?
<faneframe> ma avere linux su un hd e windows su un altro crea problemi?
<f843d0> In generale, no
<faneframe> perché una volta ho avuto problemi con il grub
<faneframe> qual è il motivo secondo voi?
<f843d0> !chat | faneframe
<ubot-it> faneframe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LorBer13> Ciao a tutti ho una domanda: i nuovi kernel non funzionano sul mio pc. Sono sulla 16.04.3 LTS con il kernel della 16.04.1 perchè aggiornando non funzionano più. Terminato il supporto per la 16.04 LTS dovrò cambiare computer o ci sarà possibilità che possa utilizzare i nuovi kernel?
<Carlin0> LorBer13, potresti installare il kernel 4.4 di default sulla 16.04
<f843d0> LorBer13: perchè i nuovi kernel non funzionano più?
<Carlin0> inoltre il supporto della 16.04 finirà nel 2021 chi lo sa cosa accadrà ...
<LorBer13> perchè penso sia un problema di driver dei nuovi kernel... in sostanza il pc si freeza all'accensione penso per la scheda intel... con i vecchi driver non succede
<Carlin0> LorBer13, che kernel usi ora ?
<LorBer13> se faccio partire in nomodeset funziona tutto, quindi è un problema di gpu
<f843d0> LorBer13: dovresti vedere dai logs cosa dice
<LorBer13> carlino adesso non te lo so dire perchè devo reinstallarlo...
<Carlin0> LorBer13, uname -a
<LorBer13> 4.10
<LorBer13> però sono in nomodeset
<Carlin0> dammi retta installa quello di default sulla 16.04
<LorBer13> installo la 16.04.1 e poi aggiorno a 16.04.3 senza stack hardware/kernel update
<LorBer13> così ho il kernel vecchio su versione aggiornata
<Carlin0> no sei matto mica devi reinstallare tutto
<Carlin0> LorBer13, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> LorBer13, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<LorBer13> tranquillo ho fatto esperimenti vari per capire che non andavano ho già piallato tutto
<Carlin0> contento te LorBer13 , ma non si capisce perchè vieni a cercare supporto allora
<LorBer13> scusami
<LorBer13> devo incollare il sito qui?
<LorBer13> di pastebin
<Carlin0> si il link
<LorBer13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25795968/
<LorBer13> come vedi ho tutti kernel 4.10 e non ne parte nemmeno uno senza il nomodeset
<Carlin0> LorBer13, sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<LorBer13> oh grazie
<Carlin0> poi provi e se il 4.4 va bene rimuovi gli altri
<LorBer13> non sapevo di questa cosa avevi ragione scusa scusa
<LorBer13> pensavo che per installare il 4.4 avrei dovuto installare la 16.04.1 da 0
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto ...
<LorBer13> grazie mille
<Carlin0> 20:22:34<Carlin0> no sei matto mica devi reinstallare tutto
<LorBer13> solo una cosa
<Carlin0> ok vedi se va col 4.4
<LorBer13> va bene... c'è un modo per compilare l'ultimo kernel con lo stack intel vecchio?
<Carlin0> eh compilare un kernel non è cosa facile
<LorBer13> per lo meno inserire i driver intel del 4.4 sul 4.10
<Carlin0> ma poi a che pro ? col 4.4 avrai aggiornamenti e patch fino al 2021
<Carlin0> mentre se compili un kernel di mano tua tra 2 giorni trovano un bug e dovresti ricompilarti tutto
<Carlin0> vedi tu cosa ti conviene fare
<LorBer13> hai ragione, ma questo vuol dire che non avrò più la possibilità di aggiornare dopo il 2021
<Carlin0> mancano 4 anni al 2021 , abbi fede
<LorBer13> dici che tirano fuori qualche cosa?
<Carlin0> magari è un bug passeggero , anzi probabile che lo sia
<LorBer13> ho pensato anchio a questa cosa
<LorBer13> però succede anche con il 4.13 della 17.10
<f843d0> LorBer13: hai provato in live?
<Carlin0> la mia scheda video ha avuto problemi coi kernel dal 4.2 al 4.7 poi è rientrato tutto
<LorBer13> si che ho provato non funziona
<LorBer13> allora avrò fede
<LorBer13> per usare il 4.4 di default all'avvio devo modificare qualche stringa nel bootloader?
<LorBer13> o fa già da solo?
<f843d0> LorBer13: dipende come mette le entries
<f843d0> LorBer13: ovviamente si può impostare quale voce impiegare per operare il boot
<Mr_Pan> LorBer13, da qui al 2021 si spera che avrai cambiato pc ...
<LorBer13> ahahahahah hai ragione
<Carlin0> LorBer13, al primo avvio devi scegliere il kernel a mano
<LorBer13> e per gli avvii successivi?
<Carlin0> poi rimuovi gli altri e partirà da se
<LorBer13> ok
<LorBer13> come si rimuovono?
<Carlin0> quelli che si vedevano nel paste
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge e poi elenchi tutti quei pacchetti
<f843d0> LorBer13: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-__version__
<f843d0> LorBer13: dove __version__ devi specificare tu a mano quale versione del kernel vuoi rimuovere
<LorBer13> ok perfetto grazie
<Carlin0> linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic  linux-image-4.10.0-37-generic linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<Carlin0> etc etc
<Carlin0> se no vieni qui che lo facciamo insieme
<LorBer13> ok arrivo adesso riavvio e torno
<LorBer13> Mangio e torno
<Carlin0> LorBer13, uname -a cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai :P
<Carlin0> LorBer13, problemi ?
<LorBer13> ok ho rimosso i kernel 4.10... adesso ho questi... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796342/ devo rimuoverne altri?
<Carlin0> no LorBer13 dovresti essere a  posto , hai rimosso anche quello hwe ?
<LorBer13> si è rimosso da solo credo mentre rimuovevo gli altri
<LorBer13> non c'è nell'elenco quindi dovrebbe essere stato rimosso vero?
<Carlin0> quello che mi ha fatto vedere è dpkg -l | grep linux-image ?
<LorBer13> si
<Carlin0> sei a posto allora ... magari dai sudo apt -f install e prima di dare invio dimmi cosa dice
<LorBer13> dice nulla... 0 da rimuovere
<Carlin0> LorBer13, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> leva qualcosa ?
<LorBer13> no
<Carlin0> ok sei a posto , funziona tutto sol 4.4 ?
<Carlin0> col *
<LorBer13> sisi
<LorBer13> grazie mille
<Carlin0> ottimo ..
<Carlin0> :)
<LorBer13> che differenza c'è tra apt autoremove con e senza -y?
<Carlin0> -y dice subito di si
<Carlin0> se non metti -y devi poi dargli invio
<Carlin0> per farlo eseguire
<LorBer13> capito grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<shez> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao shez
<shez> ho reistallato ubuntu 17.10
<shez> i problemi persistono
<f843d0> Consultare il medico
<shez> supostone?
<shez> *suppostone
<shez> :(
<shez> in pratica quando cerco di avviare delle applicazioni che mi richiedono una autenticazione root dopo aver immesso la password il programma non si avvia
<f843d0> shez: prova in live
<Mr_Pan> shez, sei passato gia prima e gia ti e' stato detto che  probabilmente il tuo sistema e' incartato di brutto
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<shez> Mr_Pan, per chiarire, prima avevo fatto un avanzamento. Ora ho installato tutto da ISO. Ma i problemi persistono.
<gigirock> shez, non installare i programmi dal sw center ma fai da riga di comando
<gigirock> shez, quelli dal sw center fai sudo snap remove <programma>
<shez> gigirock, ho installato da riga con apt, perchè synaptic che uso solitamente,non parte
<gigirock> shez, ma gia' che reinstalli non puoi mettere la 1604 ?
<shez> gigirock, a saperlo che il problema era sul iso....
<Mr_Pan> shez, qualcosa non va ...hai appena reinstallato e hai problemi ad avviare ...
<f843d0> No, guarda, lanciare applicazioni come root, se non funziona, c'è solo un problema: PEBKAC
<shez> si ho installato synaptic e gufw con apt quando li lancio mi richiede la pass, poi più niente
<shez> molto comodo f843d0
<f843d0> Molto vero shez
<f843d0> shez: comincia con il non installare gufw e synaptic
<f843d0> shez: avvia in live, prova a lanciare applicativi con sudo, funziona
<f843d0> shez: come ha funzionato per milioni di persone, funziona anche per 1e6 + 1
<shez> la live dall'installazione reale è un po' diversa..
<f843d0> Non al punto che sudo [applicazione] non funziona
<Guest60428> buonasera sto provando ad intallare ubuntu 17 sotto virtual machine oracle ma ho problemi con il video
<f843d0> Guest60428: non si dà supporto a installazioni su VM in canale ufficiale. Cerca aiuto su...
<f843d0> !chat | Guest60428
<ubot-it> Guest60428: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xubuntu123> Salve non mi funziona più nvidia-xconfig dice commando non trovato
<f843d0> xubuntu123: dove, come, quando e perchè, magari?
<xubuntu123> Su xubuntu 16.04 64 bit
<f843d0> xubuntu123: prima, ha mai funzionato?
<MassimoS75> Salve, ho aggiornato da 17.04 a 17.10, mi sembrava di aver letto che la "Ubuntu Dock" in gnome shell importava le icone dalla dock di Unity. Sbaglio? Nel mio caso non è successo
<xubuntu123> Si ho collegato il PC al televisore e ogni tanto lo schermo diventa a righe mi hanno detto di cambiare la frequenza masenza xconfig non riesco a creare il file di configurazione
<f843d0> xubuntu123: cioè, nvidia-xconfig è sparito dopo che è stato effettuato il collegamento al televisore?
<xubuntu123> No. Dopo che ho cambiato kernel a causa di un blocco all' avvio
<xubuntu123> Kernel panik
<Carlin0> xubuntu123, e che kernel usi ? + vecchio ?
<f843d0> xubuntu123: sembra che sia avvenuta una catastrofe li sotto
<Carlin0> xubuntu123, rispondi alla domanda per favore
<xubuntu123> Non so dovrei controllare la versione è ora scrivo dal cellulare
<xubuntu123> Non so dovrei controllare la versione
<Carlin0> hai detto che hai cambiato kernel , come hai fatto ?
<xubuntu123> Come faccio?
<xubuntu123> Con shift
<Carlin0> hai usato un kernel vecchio ?
<Xubuntu123> Non ricordo
<Carlin0> quando ti viene in mente torna
<f843d0> Xubuntu123: reinstalla tutto, va
<Xubuntu123> Sarà l'ennesima volta che lo faccio :)
<f843d0> Xubuntu123: magari chiedendo qui per ogni operazione. Sembra che dovresti tenerti a distanza di sicurezza dai PC per almeno 200 m
<f843d0> Eh, l'ennesima volta, fatta male
<Carlin0> ma anche no , però Xubuntu123 entra qui dal pc in questione e con le idee chiare
<Carlin0> se non sai manco tu cosa hai fatto per noi è impossibile aiutarti
<Xubuntu123> Come faccio a capire che non ci siano problemi hardware? Il PC ha rischiato di bruciarsi una volta e ho cambiato alimentatore e RAM e ogni tanto mi dice il BIOS di premere f1
<Carlin0> non trattiamo problemi di hardware qui Xubuntu123
<f843d0> Xubuntu123: ottime premesse. Rivolgiti a un rivenditore
<Xubuntu123> Ma manco morto grazie cmq
<f843d0> Gerne, continua a smongolare indisturbato
<Xubuntu123> Di io non ho hoffeso nessuno ho chiesto solo una mano
<f843d0> !chat | Xubuntu123
<ubot-it> Xubuntu123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> Xubuntu123: prima di chiudere, voglio che sia chiaro: hai offeso facendo perdere tempo
<f843d0> Poi, che lo capiate o no, non è affare nostro
<Carlin0> evitiamo dai ....
<f843d0> Carlin0: perdonami, seriamente, credo ogni tanto ci voglia
<f843d0> Carlin0: o questi non capiranno mai le fortune derivanti da queste risorse
<f843d0> Carlin0: ogni tanto lasciamo nel log come lacrime nella pioggia qualche sacrosanta verità
<Carlin0> f843d0, appunto eprchè sai che qui ce log che potevi evitare
<MassimoS75> Salve, ho aggiornato da 17.04 a 17.10, mi sembrava di aver letto che la "Ubuntu Dock" in gnome shell importava le icone dalla dock di Unity. Sbaglio? Nel mio caso non è successo
<mantra> Xubuntu123: scusa se mi intrometto ma sembra problema hardware
<Xubuntu123> Allora non sapete risolvere un problema dite di formattare tutto poi quando vi viene detto che è la ennesima volta che lo si fa perche puntualmente c è qualcosa che non va e mi il CD e mo il biotopo  loader e mi l installazione che va in crashditechr lutente  capisce niente e offendete
<Xubuntu123> tnon
<Xubuntu123> Ma che supporto e questo?
<mantra> Xubuntu123: senza gli errori precisi e senza sapere cosa fai, che supporto vorresti? soprattutto a gratis :D
<f843d0> Per risolvere certi problemi servono specialisti, in neurologia
<MassimoS75> Xubuntu123 fatti rimborsare i soldi che hai pagato per il supporto
<Carlin0> Xubuntu123, ti ho chiesto delle cose e tu non sai rispondere come si fa ad siutarti
<MassimoS75> ah ... è vero .. non hai pagato niente
<Carlin0> f843d0, smettila per favore
<Carlin0> Xubuntu123, ti ho detto prima
<Xubuntu123> Ah capito ciao
<Carlin0> 23:58:56<Carlin0> ma anche no , però Xubuntu123 entra qui dal pc in questione e con le idee chiare
<mantra> Xubuntu123: potresti fare delle prove tipo un memtest per le ram
<Xubuntu123> Ok. In questo ho sbagliato lo ammetto
<Carlin0> ok quindi torna quando sei dal pc Xubuntu123 almeno si può vedere in che condizioni è
<mantra> per curiosità, che computer è?
<Carlin0> inutile parlarne ora
<mantra> ok dormirò lo stesso
<MassimoS75> può essere che avendo provato in passato ad installare gnome shell su Ubuntu, avevo già una configurazione per il mio utente ed ora che ho fatto il passaggio 17.04 -> 17.10 non mi ha importato i settaggi da unity perché ha trovato già presenti i conf. di gnome shell ?
<Carlin0> MassimoS75, non uso ne unity ne gnome shell ma il mio dubbio è che avendo tu unity e avanzando di versione resti sempre a unity e non passi a gnome shell
<MassimoS75> no, no, sono presenti tutti e due, sia unity che gnome shell o per meglio dire sessione di default di Ubuntu
<MassimoS75> posso selezionare quale dei 2 usare
<Carlin0> ah ...
<MassimoS75> se selezione unity, mi trovo una interfaccia praticamente identica a quella che avevo su 17.04
<MassimoS75> se selezione la sessione di default parte gnome shell con la Ubuntu dock, ma mi aspettavo di trovare le stesse icone di unity launcher
<Carlin0> mi spiace MassimoS75 io uso lxde / xfce , non so aiutarti
<MassimoS75> poi mi sono rimasti i bottoni a sinistra nelle finestre, mentre pensavo che dovevano spostarsi a destra, parlo dei bottoni, chiudi, massimizza, minimizza
<MassimoS75> grazie comunque Carlin0
<mantra> buonanotte a tutti
<MassimoS75> vabbuò, buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-15
<Jay3mme> Buona sera a tutti:)
<Jay3mme> E' il canale giusto per chiedere supporto su un 'applicazione? In particolare, si tratta di MultiSystem. Qualcuno di voi la utilizza?
<Jay3mme> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<marialuisellabel> irc.arabaphoenix.net
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/vT4fa7kN
<bbanner> come ne esco?
<glpiana> bbanner, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install        e vedi se agisce o se vuole rimuovere o aggiungere pacchetti
<bbanner> fatto ora...problema non risolto...
<bbanner> purtroppo non mi fa fare nemmeno un aggiornamento
<glpiana> bbanner, fa vedere l'output
<bbanner> ho provato con il gestore pacchetti di synaptic sebbene li rimuovo completamente il problema permane, anche una volta reinstallati
<glpiana> bbanner, fa vedere l'output
<bbanner> cioè cosa mi ha dato il terminale?
<glpiana> sì
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/LCcwkbdL
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo apt-get purge amavisd-new amavisd-new-postfix
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/GN3CsFaS
<bbanner> cos'è questo: invoke-rc.d: initscript postfix, action "reload" failed.
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/TrHK7Xen
<glpiana> bbanner, hai installato aptitude?
<bbanner> SI
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/dsqSUD2G
<glpiana> bbanner, scrivi: sudo aptitude purge amavisd-new amavisd-new-postfix
<glpiana> bbanner, guarda cosa propone e magari mostraci l'output
<bbanner> sudo: aptitude: comando non trovato
<glpiana> bbanner, dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get -f install
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/bsdBF5n0
<glpiana> bbanner, dacci l'output di: cat /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/CJAAteTF
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo nano /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id
<glpiana> bbanner, scendi con le frecce fino alla riga: #$myhostname = "mail.example.com";        e cancell il # iniziale. poi premi ctrl+o e ctrl+x
<bbanner> non mi fa scendere
<glpiana> bbanner, usa la freccia in basso della tastiera
<bbanner> non mi fa scendere
<bbanner> ne senso posso inserire un'lteriore comando
<glpiana> bbanner, ctrl+c
<glpiana> o apri un altro terminale
<bbanner> ho aperto il terminale ma non mi fa scendere
<bbanner> mi da la possibilità di inserire un altro comando
<bbanner> ho provato anche da root ma è la stessa cosa
<glpiana> bbanner, ma che hai scritto come comnado?
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/dZe8JKtp
<bbanner> sucsa non ho scritto sudo nanot etc... non l'ho visto
<bbanner> ctrl+x non funziona
<glpiana> bbanner, hai scritto sudo nano /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id   ?
<bbanner> fatto
<glpiana> bbanner, ti ha aperto il file?
<bbanner> si si
<glpiana> bbanner, hai fatto la modifica?
<bbanner> fatto come hai detto cancellato # iniziale ctrl+o salvato il file e poi uscito con ctrl+x
<glpiana> bbanner, allora hai fatto tutto. che c'entra ctrl+x?
<glpiana> bbanner, adesso: sudo apt-get -f install          e vediamo che dice
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/tzRVpPCR
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo apt-get install --reinstall amavisd-new-postfix
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/MhN3BZkk
<bbanner> do gli ultimi comandi indicati nell'output?
<glpiana> bbanner, aspetta. a te serve sto amavisd?
<bbanner> non so nemmeno cosa sià
<bbanner> e non so nemmeno che cavolo abbiamo fatto
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo apt-get purge amavisd-new-postfix
<bbanner> so solo che sto casino è venuto fuori quando ho installato PlayOnLinux
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, playONLinux  e amavis non sono correlati ...
<bbanner> per quello che ho capito sembra un pacchetto che controlli il mail.server per l'antivirus Clam.AV
<bbanner> che io non ho nemmeno
<Mr_Pan> amavis e´un ocomponente di postfix (server di posta elettronica.. )
<bbanner> io ho installato (non giudicatemi male) COMODO antivirus ma ClamAV o ClamTK no
<glpiana> bbanner, libero di fare quel che vuoi. hai dato il comando?
<bbanner> solo che non riesco ad aggirnare il pc da terminale e nemmeno installarci software da terminale
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/P9WZG88s
<glpiana> bbanner, sudo apt-get install --reinstall amavisd-new-postfix
<bbanner> risolto
<glpiana> bbanner, vedi se riesci a installare qualcosa: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<bbanner> https://pastebin.com/KXXuh9xL
<glpiana> ok
<bbanner> fatto riesce
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, ma perche´hai postfix ?
<bbanner> cioè?
<bbanner> perchè diceva che non era configurato
<bbanner> ho fatto partire la configurazione, ho portato a termine il processo
<bbanner> ed ora provo a rimuoverli
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, si ma cosa te ne fai di postfix  ?
<bbanner> lo rimuovo
<Mr_Pan> bbanner, ok apt --purge ....
<bbanner> rimossi senza problemi postfix, amavisd-new e amavisd-new-postfix
<Mr_Pan> bene
<bbanner> grazie glpiana e Mr_Pan
<bbanner> in 2 teste 2 mezzo (la mezza è la mia) abbiamo risolto
<gnasci> Ho un problema col touchpad sul mio lenovo thinkpad e555
<gnasci> quando il pc va in sospensione il touchpad non mi fa scorrere con due dita, ne cloccare col destro toccando con due dita contemporaneamente
<gnasci> è come se non fosse in grado di rilevare due dita alla volta. Ovviamente appensa accendo, o se riavvio tutto funziona alla perfezione
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-16
<uzzaraff> buongiorno, ho bisogno di assistenza per quanto riguarda il GRUB qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | uzzaraff
<ubot-it> uzzaraff: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<uzzaraff> All'accensione mi compare "Minimal BASH-like line editing i supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<uzzaraff> Devo risolvere il problema col GRUB.
<[Enrico]> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<[Enrico]> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<[Enrico]> ubot-it: vedi il ripristinare grub qui di sopra ^
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: vedi il ripristinare grub qui di sopra ^
<uzzaraff> ho seguito dei tutorial su youtube ma non ho trovato quello che fa per me
<uzzaraff> ho deciso di consultarvi
<uzzaraff> uso una macchina APPLE e non MICROSOFT
<[Enrico]> ouch
<uzzaraff> il grub non si avvia
<uzzaraff> posso solo digitare comandi da tastiera
<uzzaraff> come posso permettere l'avvio del GRUB da stringhe di comando?
<Mr_Pan> !guideacaso | uzzaraff
<ubot-it> uzzaraff: Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<uzzaraff> All'avvio della macchina (iMac) il GRUB non si avvia e compare a schermo "Minimal BASH-like line editing..."
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, bnon ripetere ciclicamente il problema
<uzzaraff> ...non risponde nessuno...
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, haI AVUTO UNA RISPOSTA ::: DEVI PRIMA RIPRISTINARE :::
<uzzaraff> ho capito che devo ripristinare, è quello che vorrei fare, ma come?
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, quindi [Enrico] sarebbe nessuno
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, ghai letto le guide che ti ha linkato [Enrico] ?!
<uzzaraff> a quanto pare Enrico non saprebbe intervenire su macchina Apple
<uzzaraff> ha scritto: ouch!
<Mr_Pan> i nuovi apple sono equiparabili a pc ...
<Mr_Pan> segui e leggi le guide
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: no, manco un po :)
<Mr_Pan> rirpstina GRUB
<uzzaraff> sulle linee guida elencate da Enrico non è descritto quanto necessito
<uzzaraff> a me il GRUB non parte nemmeno
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: devi rispristrinarlo, e questo è descritto nella pagina che ti ho linkato. Tuttavia non so se sul mac ci sono cose speciali da fare. I mac hanno spesso procedure speciali solo per mac
<uzzaraff> se non ho capito male, qualcosa del GRUB è corrotto e non permette l'avvio
<uzzaraff> Enrico, gentilmente, mi dici cosa fare per uscire da questa fase di stallo?
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel    >>> accorgimenti da prendere
<uzzaraff> Mr_Pan non ho dualboot, il mio unico sistema operativo presente è ubuntu
<uzzaraff> nulla da fare, non ho trovato quello di cui necessito
<uzzaraff> se solo riuscissi a far partire la LiveUSB tenterei il ripristino dell'intero sistema operativo e del GRUB
<walther95> salve,sto usando la versione 18.04 di ubuntu ed ho problemi con il collegamento hdmi alla tv.
<walther95> nelle impostazioni audio non e presente l'uscita hdmi,ma sono gli altoparlanti del pc. potete aiutarmi?
<viceee> sul notebook ho in dual boot w10 e ubuntu 18.04   mi cambia sempre l'orologio , un aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-17
<Asusxu> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema con un notebook Asus X59GL. Monta una geforce 8200m. Con windows 7 nessun problema installo il sistema poi il driver e tutto ok. Unica cosa che vorrei evirare di usare windows per ovvii motivi. Se faccio partire la live di xubuntu in modalità normale non parte in modalità compatibilità si ma la risoluzione è errata. Se
<Asusxu>  provo a fare l'istallazione durante la procedura lo schermo diventa nero e il pc si blocca. Sicuramente dovuto ai driver video. Come posso risolvere. Ho letto che il devo installare questo driver "sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 nvidia-settings" ma se non installo il sistema come faccio ad installare il driver? Grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> Asusxu, usa l'opzione nomodeset per installare
<Carlin0> !paramentriavvio | Asusxu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paramentriavvio'
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | Asusxu
<ubot-it> Asusxu: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Asusxu> in cosa consiste. non carica il driver?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Asusxu> perfetto, solo per capire
<Asusxu> se poi ho problemi chiedo grazie mille
<Carlin0> e non "evirare" il povero windows Lol
<matteo> il kernel di ubuntu server ha la preemption?
<enzotib> matteo: grep PREEM /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<nuovo_utente_dis> buonasera a tutti, vi contattavo per avere un aiuto su come installare su chiavetta usb il sistema operativo ubuntu a 32 bit versione 16. Io ho un vecchio eepc della asus. Per far partire il file che sto scaricando sulla mia chiavetta usb, è sufficiente per far partire in automatico l'installazione, oppure devo fare qualcos'altro? grazie in anticip
<nuovo_utente_dis> o. PS su questo lap top ho ancora il vecchio win xp, vorrei formattarlo totalmente. date le ingenti schermate blu che mi sono spuntate
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-18
<drox> salve ragazzi, come mai non mi si connettono più i server per gli aggiornamenti? ci sono problemi? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K3gqxvKxpD/
<enzotib> drox, dev'essere un problema temporaneo, o aspetti o cambi server
<drox> infatti... sto scaricando da quello principale
<drox> poi rimetterò quello italiano o mi confiene lasciare il principale?
<enzotib> è lo stesso
<drox> ok grazie
<sardonico> il principale è più veloce dalla mia FTTC
<daw_> Buongiorno
<daw_> sto cercando di eliminare alcuni collegamenti simbolici ma il sistema li ripristina immediatamente. Sto usando ubuntu 18.04. Qualche suggerimento? Grazie
<daw_> C'è un automatismo che vorrei disabilitare ma non so dove mettere le mani
<Tony59> sera a tutti
<Tony59> ho un problema con il dual boot da windows 10 su pc HP con bios EFI
<Tony59> l'unico metodo che ho trovato e stato quello di tarrochare il file nel boot efi di windows
<Tony59> c'é chi a risolto?
<Tony59> senza tarroccare?
<Mr_Pan> eh  ?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> Tony59> leggi i link
<Tony59> fatto tutto
<Mr_Pan> Tony59> normalmente ubuntu funziona senza problema con uefi
<Mr_Pan> Tony59> risolto  ?
<Mr_Pan> disattivato secure boot ?
<Tony59> yessa
<Mr_Pan> Tony59> eh  ?
<Tony59> per risolvere ho rinominato il file .efi del grub di ubuntu con il nome di quello di windows e lo copiato nella cartella efi di windows
<Tony59> è stata l'unica mossa che ha funzionato
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<Tony59> hai una
<Tony59> soluzione più ortodossa?
<Mr_Pan> quella della guida ...
<Mr_Pan> la devi seguire passo-passo
<Tony59> riproverò e ti saprò dire
* Carlin0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione
<Mr_Pan> é nato é nato !!!!!
<Mr_Pan> accorrete tutti !!!
<Mr_Pan> la seppia cosmica e'qui !!!
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> lol
<Mr_Pan> opss s
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-19
<Nikko> Buongiorno a tutti. Da qualche giorno si è aggiornato thunderbird passando alla versione 60. Quest'aggiornamento ha reso incompatibile il plug-in di lightning rendendo praticamente inacessibile tutto il calendario, appuntamenti anche importanti che avevo. Qualcuno sa dirmi come rimediare e se è previsto che aggiornino il plug-in in questione o se mi devo rassegnare e trovare altro prodotto alternativo? Inutile dire che sono molto
<Mr_Pan> Nikko, mi dispiace non ho info
<Mr_Pan> Nikko, credo sia sol oquestione di tempo
<Nikko> Grazie Mr_Pan.
<Nikko> Qualcuno ha notizie e/o soluzioni al problema?
<glpiana> Nikko, puoi riproporre il tuo porblema? sono entrato ora e nei log ancora non appare
<Nikko> Buongiorno a tutti. Da qualche giorno si è aggiornato thunderbird passando alla versione 60. Quest'aggiornamento ha reso incompatibile il plug-in di lightning rendendo praticamente inacessibile tutto il calendario, appuntamenti anche importanti che avevo. Qualcuno sa dirmi come rimediare e se è previsto che aggiornino il plug-in in questione o se mi devo rassegnare e trovare altro prodotto alternativo? Inutile dire che sono molto
<glpiana> Nikko, hai già letto questo? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084059/latest-update-to-thunderbird-60-2-1-on-18-04-lightning-calendar-missing
<Nikko> quindi va installato un software
<Nikko> non più il plug-ing ufficiale di thunderbird
<Nikko> glpiana Hai personalemente provato?
<Mr_Pan> Nikko, vedi come ti dicevo ... esiste la bbeta da scaricare ... occorre solo tempo per il rilascio ufficiale
<glpiana> Nikko, no, non uso nemmeno thunderbird
<Mr_Pan> Nikko, beta di Lightning https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/calendar/lightning/candidates/6.2b6-candidates/build1/linux-x86_64/   da usar ea tuo rischio e pericolo
<Nikko> glpiana posso chiederti che cosa usi per la posta elettronica
<glpiana> Nikko, gmail dal browser
<Nikko> Mr_Pan lo spero e spero accada presto perchè ho una serie di appuntamenti importanti
<Mr_Pan> Nikko, installa la beta  o usa il workaround proposto da glpiana ... a te la scelta .. per ora e´  cosí
<Nikko> grazie mille
<civillianEo> hrnz: wow, thanks !!!!
<civillianEo> mwilson: If I knew all of the inner-workings of LS, then I wouldn't be here asking for assistance with a "Hello World" for rule creation. If you needed somebody to take your rage out on for the day, you could have just said so.
<civillianEo> Hi again blacklight-mob o/
<Carlin0> !english | civillianEo
<ubot-it> civillianEo: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<wad> Buon pomeriggio
<wad> sto usando ubuntu 18.04 con wine. Nella cartella .wine/dosdevices mi trovo con 33 link simbolici che puntano alle ttys*. Se li cancello il sistema me li riprende immediatamente ed è come se non avessi concluso nulla.
<wad> a me interessava solo attivare:  "ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 com1" nella cartella dosdevices per lanciare il programma Hamradio DEluxe. Qualche idea?
<Mr_Pan> wad, nessuna ... hai visto questo   https://radio.linux.org.au/?sectpat=digital
<Mr_Pan> qui peroo´siamo ot
<VadiMT17> Salve
<VadiMT17> Avrei un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu
<VadiMT17> Non rileva windows e non posso partizionare il sistema
<Mutox> Salve ragazzi  avrei un problema, potreste aiutarmi
<viamatt> Non ci sono + gli spammer?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-20
<Marco87> Salve a tutti. Vi espongo il mio problema: molto spesso, anche in versione live, il SO si blocca di colpo, l'immagine a schermo si "congela" e sono costretto a riavviare perdendo molto spesso il lavoro svolto fino a quel momento. Il SO gira su un laptop TOSHIBA SATELLITE C50-B-18M
<Carlin0> Marco87, che scheda video hai ?
<Marco87> integrata
<Carlin0> marca e modelo
<Marco87> Questo è quello che dice la scheda tecnica che ho trovato online: "Scheda Video Intel HD Graphics"
<Marco87> C'è un comando che posso dare da terminale?
<Carlin0> ah intel ...
<Marco87> Immaginavo potesse essere un problema di scheda video... si può risolvere?
<Carlin0> si Marco87 apri un terminale e dai sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<Carlin0> ma no di solito le intel vanno bene
<Marco87> Come si fa a citare? Comunque, non spunta nessun link
<Marco87> Il comando è stato eseguito ma non restituisce nessun messaggio
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Carlin0> hai dato il comando interro ?
<Marco87> ho dato questo comando: "sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Carlin0> Marco87, il pc è connesso in rete ?
<Marco87> Certo, è il PC dal quale sto scrivendo
<Carlin0> riprova ...
<Carlin0> adieu
<rikriz> Buongiorno a tutti
<rikriz> qualcuno di voi è avezzo con MultiBootUSB?
<Marco87> Carlin0: mi si è di nuovo bloccato
<Marco87> dove eravamo rimasti?
<Carlin0> !chat | rikriz
<ubot-it> rikriz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rikriz> non mi trova la USB, sia formattata come FAT32 (consigliato sul sito) che NFTS
<Carlin0> Marco87 sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<rikriz> Haaaa pardon
<Marco87> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> Marco87, proviamo un altra strada
<Carlin0> Marco87, sudo apt -y install pastebinit
<Marco87> oK
<Carlin0> andato ?
<Marco87> Cosa fa qeusto comando?
<Carlin0> installa pastebinit
<Marco87> Sì, fin qui c'ero :D
<Marco87> Faccio una ricerca su google
<Carlin0> di cosa ?
<Marco87> Comunque, ho fatto
<Carlin0> se hai installato pastebinit ora prova
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Marco87> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhln680Q0xfZ
<Marco87> Questo è il risultato
<Marco87> Carlin0: il mio sistema continua a bloccarsi
<Marco87> Praticamente è inutilizzabile
<Carlin0> Marco87, non vedo nulla di incompatibile nel tuo hardware
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai installato ?
<Marco87> L'ultima LTS
<Marco87> ma mi succedeva anche in live con kubuntu
<Carlin0> 18.04 ?
<Marco87> Sì
<Marco87> Tra l'altro l'ho installato pochi giorni fa, quindi il sistema è "pulito"
<Carlin0> non saprei non vedo nulla di incompatibile
<Marco87> boh grazie lo stesso
<bbanner> conoscete qualche browser che vi permette di creare webapp oltre a chrome e firefox?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-21
<Fran78> Buon giorno a tutti
<Fran78> Avrei una domanda riguardo un problema audio con ubuntu 16.04 64bit, risulta che oggi al riavvio il server audio pulseaudio non funziona più, leggendo varie guide ho letto che bisognava disinstallare, riavviare la macchina, reinstallare, ho eseguito la procedura ed adesso il server si avvia, tuttavia il volume control pannel adesso è diverso e non
<Fran78> riesco lo stesso a sentire l'audio nonostante venga rilevato nel panel
<Fran78> Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come reimpostare tutti i setting ed il control pannel originario (vi era una lista con i device, compreso quello del monitor che ha le casse collegate alla scheda video NVIDIA).
<Fran78> Nessuno sà come risolvere il problema sopraindicato ?
<aleleo99> Salve ho un lenovo x61 ThinkPad, sistema operativo ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Non riesco ad usare la funzione di tablet, se tocco lo schermo non succede nulla.
<Mr_Pan> aleleo99> thinkpad x61 ha touchscreen ?  non mi risulta...
<Mr_Pan> aleleo99> e prima di installare potevicomunque provare la funzioe live per capire se tutto andava come doveva ...
<Mr_Pan> !live
<ubot-it> Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<aleleo99> si lo ha infatti viene riconosciuto come Wacom Serial Tablet WACf004
<aleleo99> ma se provo ad aprire la calibrazione non prende in input nulla
<aleleo99> Non funzionava nemmeno con ubuntu 16.04LTS
<aleleo99> Ma almeno quando toccavo lo schermo si bloccava tutto, probabilmente per un deadBlock
<davide1> ciao
<kagakazov> ragazzi, ubuntu 18.04, ambiente mate, come faccio ad aggiungere le icone di singoli e deerminati programmi nella systray??? grazie anticipatamente
<viki> buona sera o una stampante kxmb 2000 panasonic che non vuole funzionare lo scanner mi potete aiutare grazie
<pi__> ciao
<viki> ciao puoi aiutarmi
<pi_> viki dimmi
<viki> non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner della stampante panasonic kxmb2000
<viki> mi puoi aiutare
<pi_> sistema poerativ oin uso
<viki> ubuntu
<pi_> vesrione
<viki> 18.04 lts
<viki> cosa dici si riesce a risolvere
<pi_>  ecco il sito internet  scoori la pagina fino in fondo e cerca printer driver https://panasonic.net
<pi_> adesso vado
<pi_> ciao
<viki> ok ciao
<pi_> se non funzia......devi cambiare stampante...o installare driver windows con wine
<pi_> ciao
<viki> funziona solo la stampante potette aiutarmi a far funzionare anche lo scanner
<davide_> exit
<erre1979> buongiorno ragazzi sto scaricando ubuntu 18.10 e per il momento volevo usarlo in dual boot con windows 10 esiste una guida
<erre1979> grazie
<Carlin0> erre1979, una guida per cosa ?
<erre1979> per l installazione in dual boot
<Carlin0> !installazione | erre1979
<ubot-it> erre1979: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<erre1979> grazie
<Robertox> Buongiorno allora ho scaricato Ubuntu messo su un pennino USB all avvio mi esce la scritta error 15 http grub4dos..chenall.net not found   dov'è che sbaglio
<feder> ciao voi che programma usate per installare su usb avviabile ubuntu
<brk> Ciao. Ho bisogno un pò di aiuto per un aggiornamento andato a male...
<brk> Ciao. qualcuno mi può dare due dritte?
<Guest56> buonasera
<Guest56> vorrei installare ubuntu 18.10 e windows 7 OR 10 in dual boot formattando l'intero HDD da zero
<Guest56> vorrei sapere posso usare l'accoppiata BIOS/GPT ?
<enzotib> Guest56: perché mai vuoi usare BIOS invece di EFI?
<Guest56> enzotib il mio laptop non supporta UEFI, pertanto non vorrei rinuanciare ai vantaggi che ha GPT al posto di MBR
<brk> Poco tempo fa ho accettato dagli aggiornamenti di sistema e di sicurezza sul mio Ubuntu 16.03 LTS. Da allora mi succede che al boot, dopo la richiesta credenziali, lo schermo continua a scrollare e non si ferma mai. Riesco solo a entrare in recovery mode.
<Mr_Pan> 16.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> brk>  hai dei ppa?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> é fattibilemanon consigliato ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> di fatto con bios GPTil disco lavorerebbe in "protective mbr"
<Guest56> Mr_Pan cioè
<Mr_Pan> !vedisources|brk
<ubot-it> brk: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<brk> Ma perchè dovrei usare un PPA? Non posso cercare di aggiustare il sw che ho (...col vs. aiuto...:-) oppure fare retromarcia?
<Mr_Pan> brk la domanda era se hai usato dei ppa ...
<Mr_Pan> dai ilcomando che ti ho passato e metti qui il link per favore
<brk> http://termbin.com/qpc8
<brk> ok non avevo capito. No, non ho usato ppa
<Mr_Pan> brk> come immaginavo ... tutte le righe di openstreetmap... per versioni ubuntu che non sono la tua tra l'altro ...
<Mr_Pan> certo che li hai usati
<brk> ah, allora inconsapevolmente...
<brk> In pratica cosa ho fatto che non dovevo fare?
<Mr_Pan> ma i problemi poi sono quelli ...
<Mr_Pan> brk cosa hai fatto non lo so ... come hai installato quei repository non ufficiali josm....
<Mr_Pan> i problemi si possoo presentare in fare di aggiornamento ...
<Guest56> Mr_Pan Ubuntu supporta BIOS/GPT? il problema è windows?
<Mr_Pan> brk> apri terminale  e scrivi      sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.*
<Mr_Pan> brk   sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y
<brk> non ufficiali? mah...io posso dirti che frequento il sito openstreetmap. Recentemente ho installato l'editor Josm...
<Mr_Pan> vedi se risolve qualcosa
<brk> ok faccio subito
<Mr_Pan> brk non sono repo ufficiali ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> poi come preferisci
<Mr_Pan> !info josm
<ubot-it> josm (source: josm): Editor for OpenStreetMap. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.svn13576+dfsg-3 (bionic), package size 7835 kB, installed size 17686 kB
<brk> ma no, non sapevo...se posso trovare la stessa roba su repo ufficiali, figurati! Più che volentieri
<Mr_Pan> brk> josm e'nei repo vedo
<Mr_Pan> quindi al 99% il problema non sara' li ...
<Mr_Pan> comunque rimuovi le righe con josm ... aggiorna e vedi che succede
<brk> Ok. Per farlo devo dare i due comandi sudo che mi hai passato prima ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<brk> Fatto. Provo a riavviare il sistema?
<Mr_Pan> si
<brk> Ok. a dopo grazie
<brk> Ciao ubot-it...negativo eh? tutto come prima...
<Mr_Pan> brk allora il problema e'altrove ... me lo rispieghi il problema  ?
<brk> Accendo il PC. Mi chiede la pwd e gliela dò. Fin qui è tutto normale. Poi mi carica a video le icone in barra-menu a sx. Mi carica le mie icone del desktop, quindi mi scrolla via tutto a sx, quindi ricarica e scrolla, ricarica e scrolla, così all'infinito. Non posso interagire in nessun modo, quindi spengo, riaccendo, gli dò ESC ed entro in recover
<brk> y mode dell'ultima versione (la 4.15.0.36)
<brk> ...che a parte un pò tutto schiacciato, sembra funzionare tutto...
<brk> E questo succede da dopo fatto un aggiornamento di sistema e di sicurezza, di quelli che ogni tanto dice che sono disponibili...
<Guest56> Se uso lo schema BIOS/MBR quali vantaggi ho se installo il boot loader in una partizione separata?
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> direi nessuna
<Guest56> Mr_Pan a me interessa sopratutto che se formatto win e lo reinstallo (OR ubuntu), il bootloader non venga sovrascritto
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> se reinstalli windows viene sovrascritto in ogni caso poi devi ripristinare
<Mr_Pan> se reinstalli ubuntu non accade nulla
<Guest56> Mr_Pan quindi anche se uso una partizione dedicata per il boot loader, viene sovrascritta lo stesso?
<Mr_Pan> non so neanche se puoi utilizzare una partizione separata ...
<Guest56> Mr_Pan https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning#Example_layouts
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> grazie quello e'n sistema mono OS ... tu parl ididual boot ...
<Guest56> Mr_Pan pensavo fosse lo stesso :(
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> per linux puoi usare la partizione /boot 8io nn la uso piu) ...
<Mr_Pan> ma win ha il suo ...
<Guest56> Mr_Pan a questo punto cosa mi conviene fare per:  WIN_7/Ubuntu_18.10  OR  WIN_10/Ubuntu_18.10
<Mr_Pan> Guest56> dipende da te
<Mr_Pan> qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<brk> Ciao. Scusate ma devo lasciare. Riprovo domani :-)
<lopec> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi perche non riesco a connettere il pc in wifi con la vodafone station ?
<Terra> Buona sera, una domanda da parte di una principiante: ho installato xubuntu 18.04LTS su usb, ho provato a farlo partire e il pc (acer aspire 1) lavora tranquillamente ed avvia. Quando creo un file di testo sul desktop, lo salve e riavvio il pc il documento creato prima non esiste. Cosa sbaglio secondo voi? Conoscete una fuida per settare correttame
<Terra> nte xubu su usb, eventualmente? Grazie
<Carlin0> Terra, come hai installato su usb ?
<Terra> Ho usato "Unetbootin"
<Carlin0> premesso che tra le altre cose unetbootin è anche buggato, quella non è una installazione è una live
<Terra> Quindi è solo una live..diciamo (?)
<Carlin0> esatto
<Terra> Live = prova? Buggato = pieno di errori?
<Carlin0> !live
<ubot-it> Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<Terra> Esiste una maniera per usare xubu su usb? In maniera "permanente"
<Carlin0> in teoria si , avvii l'installazione e la convogli  su un'altra usb ... è un bel modo per macinare la chiavetta
<Terra> Quindi la live mi permette di usarlo solamente con della memoria volatile 😕
<Terra> Macinare = usurarla, romperla?
<Terra> Che voi sappiate è possibile mettere una live su sd (piuttosto che la usb)?
<Carlin0> ma fare una installazione normale su disco fisso no ?
<Terra> Se fosse possibile lo farei, va be grazie per le info
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> Carlin0 lurido schifoso depresso morto di f i c a quando uscirai di casa e ti farai una vita fuori conoscendo finalmente per la prima volta nella tua immonda vita l'ebrezza di tastare colla lingua il sapore di una f i g a,dimmi quando,maledettissimo idiota c o g l i o n e morto di f r e g n a che iddio ti maledica l'a n o rotto che ti ritrovi sfondato dai negri di san salvario
<Carlin0-DEPRESSO> fabio_cc schifosissimo t e r r o n e testa di c a z z o,immondo essere inferiore a ogni essere umano in quanto t e r r o n e,quando vi estinguete voi t e r r o n i di merda e quando capirete che non siete esseri umani ma solo feccia disumana che il dio ha creato affinché l'uomo degno di essere uomo possa avere cavie sulle quali condurre i suoi esperimenti scientifici li mortacci tua
<fabio_cc-TERUN> ryuujin schifoso zingaro rom pescarese di m e r d a li mortacci tua,sei un fottuto zingaro maiale sinti pregiudicato ladro accattone m e r d o s o parassita del welfare,gli zingari m e r d o s i come te devono stare rinchiusi nei campi per non uscirne mai più se non sotto forma di ceneri,sei più inferiore tu da zingaro che fabio_cc da terrone li mortacci tua e sua che vi pigli un tumore
<ryuujin-ZINGARO> fabio_cc te rr o ne bas tar do maledetto parassita d'italia come tutti i te rr o ni,che dio ti maledica li mortacci tua ti voglio ca ga re sulla bara il giorno che muori e imbottirti di m e r d a schifoso m e r d o s o pidocchio infame e carogna,il giorno che il buon dio ti toglie da questa terra stappo la bottiglia e la ficco in c u l o al tuo cadavere in pu3fazione MALEDETTO
<ryuujin-ZINGARO> Carlin0 morto di f i g a .... mestierante della sfiga .... hai capito che devi uscire di casa e farti una vita,trovarti una f r e g n a e un lavoro come gli esseri umani fanno li mortacci tua lo capisci? capisci che abiti a torino che è la terra prediletta delle f i g h e di legno e già per questo sei sfigato e morto di f r e g n a? quando c a z z o esci di casa idiota depress0
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-14
<sergios> buongiorno a tutti! provo ad installare xubuntu 18.04 (stessa cosa con ubuntu budgie) su un asus eeepc 1025c ma trovo il seguente problema: fatta una liveUSB con ubuntu 14.04 da altro pc, parte la live e vedo la schermata di inizio (sia xubuntu che budgie) poi tutto "sparisce" o meglio le lampade dell'lcd si spengono, intravedo l'immagine nei cristalli liquidi ma non è illuminata quindi risulta illegibile. Ho provato una live di
<sergios>  linuxmint 19.2 e funziona quindi escludo il problema hardware. qualche idea? grazie
<vitodoc> vedi qui     https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<sergios> vitodoc grazie do un'occhiata
<Carlin0> sergios, fatta la usb con cosa ?
<Carlin0> con che programma ...
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai :P
<seeios> can i speak in italian?
<LauraAlexandri> Salve. Vorrei installare Ubuntu 19.04 ma ho visto che la mia scheda video AMD HD7790 non si trova il driver per Ubuntu 19 ma solo per Ubuntu 18.04.3
<LauraAlexandri> Come posso installare i driver per Ubuntu 19.04?
<LauraAlexandri> Se installo Ubuntu 18.4 e installo i driver per la GPU e dopo aggiorno a ubuntu 19 potrebbe funzionare lo stesso?
<dancch> salve, volevo farvi una domanda: quando avvio il mio pc con xubuntu 19.04, compare una finestra con scritto "system program problem detected", chiedendomi se voglio o meno riportare il problema (credo sia apport). se scelgo di riportarlo non compare nessun'altra finestra. c'è modo di sapere, magari attraverso qualche log,quale programma è crashato?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-15
<simone> salve sono nuovo...
<simone> ho appena istallato e...
<simone> se vado a prendere qualche applicazione dallo store mi dice....too early for operation error
<simone> ecc ecc
<simone> che succede?
<vitodoc> Ciao
<simone> ciao
<vitodoc> Da terminale dai sudo apt updarte && sudo apt full-upgrade. Quando finisce copia il listato e incollalo su pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/.  Poi copi il link e postalo qui.
<vitodoc> scusa correggo il comando
<vitodoc> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<simone> al terminale ci sono arrivato.. spiega meglio il resto, scusami
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> scrivi sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Carlin0> o fai copia/incolla così non rischi di sbagliare
<simone> fatto
<simone> risponde 0 agg, 0..., 0... ecc ecc
<vitodoc> copia quel listato e incollato su pastebin, sarebbe quel link che ti ho mandato prima
<vitodoc> premi su paste e posta qui il link che ti esce
<simone> ma che è pastebin? riscusami
<vitodoc> vai qui https://paste.ubuntu.com
<simone> ok
<vitodoc> si apre una pagina dove dentro ci andrai ad incollare il listato del terminale
<simone> tutto quel po po di roba
<simone> ?
<vitodoc> tutto
<vitodoc> da inizioa fine
<simone> ok
<simone> dovrei aver fatto.....
<vitodoc> ok premi su paste e incolla qui il link in modo che possiamo vederlo
<simone> da errore
<simone> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<vitodoc> metti un nome
<vitodoc> sopra
<vitodoc> dove dice poster
<vitodoc> scrivi qualcosa
<simone> sempre errore da
<simone> cmq mi scrive la stessa lista di azioni del terminale
<Carlin0> simone, da errore dove?
<simone> qundo ve lo posto, non mi fa inserire il messaggio, forse è troppo lungo
<Carlin0> simone, copia solo il link dela pagina
<vitodoc> devi solo incollare il link che ti da dopo aver cliccato su paste. Non devi incollare il listato del terminale qui, ma solo il link
<vitodoc> in alto c'è un link
<vitodoc> tipo https: //paste .ubuntu.com/w908t402398u
<simone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YX7MGrC92n/
<vitodoc> bravo
<simone> che fatica...
<vitodoc> ;)
<vitodoc> adesso sai .
<simone> che so?
<vitodoc> come si fa xD
<vitodoc> qui non vedo errori
<vitodoc> cosa vuoi installare ?
<simone> telegram o  chrome  per esempio
<vitodoc> firefox ti fa schifo ?
<Carlin0> chrome lo devi scaricare dal sito , non è nei repo
<simone> ma non faccio prima a provare una nuova istallazione...forse qualcosa è andato storto...nooo?
<vitodoc> telegram lo puoi prendere dal sito
<simone> a me lo da nella lista del software disp
<simone> ma poi non lo istalla
<Carlin0> telegram invece è nei repo
<vitodoc> scrivi sudo apt install telegram
<simone> non istalla
<Carlin0> simone, sudo apt install telegram-desktop
<Carlin0> !info telegram-desktop
<ubot-it> telegram-desktop (source: telegram-desktop): official telegram messaging app. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.11-1build1 (disco), package size 15222 kB, installed size 35383 kB
<Carlin0> simone, se da errore metti di nuovo nel pastebin
<simone> non la fte complicate per favore.. non deve dare errori senno torno a windows noo?
<vitodoc> non compila, lo installa
<simone> se è nello store si dovrà istallare da solo...
<Carlin0> simone, nessuno ti obbliga a usare ubuntu
<Carlin0> lo store non funziona sempre a dovere (purtroppo)
<vitodoc> il comando che ti abbiamo dato fa la stessa cosa del softeware-center
<simone> ma certo, volevo solo conoscere ma se devo ogni volta cercare voi...
<vitodoc> la compilazione è tutta un altra cosa
<simone> non capisco di che parliamo, ci sono delle app nello store che non funzionano? sono finte? spiegatemi..magari..
<Carlin0> simone, ti ho già spiegato , basta che leggi
<simone> puoi essere più chiaro?
<vitodoc> simone: alle volte lo store fa i capricci, non sempre, quindi per ovviare si installa da terminale.
<simone> quindi è un problema momentaneo?
<Carlin0> è un problema delo store ...
<vitodoc> potresti cambiare il prog dello store con un altro
<[Enrico]> simone: il problema è che in Linux tutti usano il terminale e a nessuno frega una beata dello store. Risultato netto è che lo store funziona male. Opinione personale eh
<vitodoc> io  per esempio uso muon
<Carlin0> synaptic (gestore pacchetti)
<vitodoc> simone: che distro stai usando ?
<[Enrico]> ma io a tutti in famiglia ho insegnato il comando per fare gli aggiornamenti da riga di comando e via. Non sanno cosa fa, lo fanno periodicamente e tutto a posto :)
<simone> oddiooo dovrei fare una cosa a memoria perche non funziona bene ancora questo sistema opertivo..ha poco senso.
<simone> distro? intendi la versione credo... 19.04 appena scaricata e istallata
<[Enrico]> simone: tante cose non hanno senso coi computer :)
<[Enrico]> simone: comunque ok, lo sanno cosa fa, semplicemente gli ho detto di non usare quello grafico
<simone> io impazzisco per la grafica... azzz
<[Enrico]> simone: e sicuramente ha più senso usare quello da riga di comando, visto che funziona nettamente meglio ed è più affidabile, piuttosto che ostinarsi a fare altrimenti
<simone> e si per forza se non funz!
<[Enrico]> simone: in alternativa puio contribuire a metterlo a posto
<simone> non è questione di ostinazione, per forza devi smanettare tanto...
<[Enrico]> così poi funziona bene e lo possono usare tutti
<simone> magari
<simone> torniamo al odo..
<Carlin0> simone, se vuoi ti faccio installare una app grafica che funziona meglio dello store
<simone> aspetto qualche giorno
<simone> qualche aggiornamento?
<simone> si dimmi
<simone> l app grafica...provo
<Carlin0> simone, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install synaptic
<Carlin0> la troverai nel menù col nome di "gestore pacchetti"
<simone> thanks
<Carlin0> da li puoi installare e rimuovere e funziona decisamente megio de software center
<Carlin0> meglio*
<vitodoc> ma a nessuno piace muon ? è una scheggia xD
<Carlin0> mai usato vitodoc , manco lo conoscevo lol
<Carlin0> !info muon
<ubot-it> muon (source: muon): graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.8.0-1ubuntu4 (disco), package size 327 kB, installed size 2095 kB
<vitodoc> provalo
<Carlin0> io uso solo terminale :P
<simone> provo anche io? come devo fare?
<vitodoc> lo installi, vedi come va e poi lo toglio :P
<simone> sempre col terminale
<simone> ?
<vitodoc> simone: prova prima quello che ti ha suggerito Carlin0
<[Enrico]> vitodoc: muon non è male, ma io avevo avuto qualche bug, ma è da tanto che non lo provo. Funziona bene?
<vitodoc> enzotib: sì sì
<vitodoc> oops
<[Enrico]> bene bene, buono a sapersi
<vitodoc> [Enrico]:
<simone> si ce lho aperto sotto ma non vedo grafica... ad esempio ho cercato chrome ma dove la trovo la pallina colorata ?
<[Enrico]> lo tengo presente per il futuro, grazie vitodoc
<Carlin0> si ma vitodoc ora che vedo ...
<vitodoc> [Enrico]: Potevi togliere quelle parentesi xD
<Carlin0> muon è roba kde non ha senso farlo installare su gnome
<vitodoc> ah sì vero
<[Enrico]> simone: chrome non può essere distribuito da Ubuntu in quanto è un programma protetto da copyright e in parte proprietario. C'è Chromium che è la parte open source di Chrome (quindi Chrome senza adobe). Puoi installare quello dai repo Ubuntu
<[Enrico]> altrimenti per installare il Chrome ufficiale devi andare su google e seguire le loro istruzioni
<Carlin0> simone, ti ho detto : chrome lo devi scaricare dal sito
<[Enrico]> vitodoc: eh ma enrico è già registrato da Enrico Zini di Debian :D :D :D
<simone> pardon..
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: io mixo applicazioni gnome e kde, nessun problema
<[Enrico]> se un'applicazione è buona e funziona bene non conta per che toolkit è scritto
<Carlin0> [Enrico], si a parte il fatto che con ubuntu rischi di installare mezzo kde , dal momento che installa non solo le dipendenze ma anche i raccomandati
<Carlin0> è una distro particolare lol
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: si è vero installa i raccomandati di default, ma non è un dramma. Qualche decina, massimo centinaio di MB di spazio disco.
<Carlin0> cmq anche synaptic funziona bene
<simone> cmq non me lo istalla neanche dal sito! mmmmmm
<Carlin0> simone, hai scaricato il deb ?
<simone> il deb
<simone> si
<Carlin0> ok simone installiamo un altra cosetta utile
<Carlin0> simone, sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> dopo di che clicchi sul file che hai scaricato e lo apri con gdebi
<Carlin0> e lui te lo installa
<simone> grazie ragaaaa scusate ma...
<Carlin0> di nulla simone
<Carlin0> nessuno nasce "imparato" :P
<simone> fatto...
<simone> riprovo!
<simone> ....
<simone> HO CHROME! evviva
<vitodoc> ottimo
<simone> telegra e whatsapp? per oggi poi basta... SUDO..IO!
<Carlin0> bene ed hai anche 2 programmi che ti aiuteranno nella gestione del sistema operativo
<Carlin0> telegram sudo apt install telegram-desktop
<vitodoc> simone:  se vuoi stiamo anche sul canale ubuntu-it-chat per 4 chiacchiere
<Carlin0> whatsapp non so
<simone> io ancora sono timido, non posso aiutarvi in nulla immagino!
<simone> faccio fatica anzi non capisco proprio i termini che usate!
<vitodoc> leggendo si impara.
<simone> ok ok
<simone> preso anche il TELEGRAM..
<vitodoc> Appena prenderai dimestichezza col terminale vedrai che i software per la gestione dei pacchetti gli abbandonerai
<simone> se invece volessi disistallare?
<simone> tipo l app di amazon?
<simone> per provare...
<Carlin0> la cerchi su gestore pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> vitodoc> sto provando ad instllare muon ma vuole scaricare 130 mb di librerie... ma perché....
<Mr_Pan> ahh chiaro usa le qt4 ... su DE xfce non é bello ...
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: qt5 :)
<simone> è possibile togliere la richiesta di password continua? quando ho istallato il so gli ho detto di entrare automaticamente..ma poi chiede sempre le pass
<vitodoc> simone: se intendi la pass all'avvio del sistema, sì, se intendi quella che ti chiede per installare i prog, no.
<simone> allora no, grazie
<simone> ok vi lascio, è stato un piacere.. buona
<Mr_Pan> simone> allora no cosa ?
<Mr_Pan> la password di sistema viene semrpe richiesta per installare programmi per sicurezza
<simone> ok ok capisco grazie grazie grazie
<simone> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> simone> ciao
<Ermac20> Buongiorno
<Ermac20> Ho installato Ubuntu da poco, posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Ermac21> Ciao a tutti, come ho scritto sul sito sono nuovo di Ubuntu, posso chiedere aiuto? Ho installato da poco la 19.04
<Ermac21> Ermac20 è il nome che ho usato sul browser; Ermac21 è il nome che userò d'ora in poi.
<Mr_Pan> Ermac21> ciao forum e irc sono due entitá separate
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Ermac21
<ubot-it> Ermac21: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Ermac21> Ok
<Ermac21> Dopo avere inserito e rimosso un hard disk esterno e uno smartphone via usb, nautilus non funziona più.
<Ermac21> Non si aprono le cartelle. Ieri sera ho tolto e reinstallato nautilus, poi eseguito il comando
<Ermac21> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority nautilus
<Ermac21> e nautilus è tornato a funzionare. Ho riacceso stamattina e mi ha dato lo stesso problema senza inserire nessun supporto usb esterno.
<Ermac21> Scusate, la prossima volta scrivo tutto su una riga
<Ermac20> Adesso devo uscire, ho un impegno, buona giornata
<mare> Per errore con gparted  ho cambiato la tabella partizioni da msdos a gpt ad un hd esterno samsuns 1T perdendo tutti i files in esso contenuti. E' stato un errore irreversibile o si può rimediare
<Mr_Pan> mare> irreversibile direi hai riscritto la tabella delle partizioni ,..
<Carlin0> mare, puoi provare con testdisk (ma nulla di certo)
<mare> quindi non è possibile recuperare i files
<Mr_Pan> mare> ma perché  sei andato a smanettare ella tabella delle partizioni?
<Mr_Pan> e si che chiede piú volte l'ok e ti dice che stai per cancellare tutto
<Mr_Pan> !testdisk
<ubot-it> Per tentare il recupero di file eliminati accidentalmente: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione#TestDisk__e_PhotoRec
<Mr_Pan> mapreri> prova testdisk
<Mr_Pan> ci metterá ore/giorni a seconda di quanti dati avevi sul disco
<Mr_Pan> e saranno tutti mischiati
<Mr_Pan> ma meglio di niente
<Carlin0> https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Passo_passo
<Carlin0> è facile fare danno , più difficile rimediare
<mare> ok CarlinO provo
<Mr_Pan> mare> indicativamente di quanti dati parliamo   ?
<Mr_Pan> io tempo fa per 100 g di dati ho impiegato oltre 1 settimana
<mare> circa 180 g
<Mr_Pan> auguri
<mare> grazie
<Mr_Pan> mare> un'altra cosa .... BACKUP !!! marchiatelo a fuoco in fronte serve a futura memoria ;) n
<Mr_Pan> buon lavoro
<mare> E' meglio utilizzare una live per lanciare TestDisk. A questa collego l'hd rovinato ed un altro in cui devo salvare i dati. Che comandi devo dare ?
<mare> sul 2° hd devo creare una cartella in cui salvare i dati
<Carlin0> segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<mare> ma parla di NTFS
<mare> il mio HD esterno era fat32
<mare> e poi non da indicazioni su quali comandi dare nel terminale
<antonio59> salve,ho installato ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso con l'avvio della penna usb si apre la finestra ma non riesco collegarmi in internet ,credo che non ricono la scheda  rete wifi
<antonio59> e comunque riconosce la scheda bluetooth
<Mr_Pan> antonio59> possibile che la wifi non venga riconosciuta ... che modella monta   ?
<Mr_Pan> strano riconosca il BT...
<Mr_Pan> collagati via cavo  e vediamo di capire cosa monti
<antonio59> ok
<Mr_Pan> mare> lancia da una finestra terminale il comando testdisk
<Mr_Pan> e leggi la guida
<Mr_Pan> non puoi sbagliare
<Mr_Pan> ti chiederá quale disco leggere
<Mr_Pan> cosa leggere
<Mr_Pan> dove salvare
<mare> Mr-Pan Sto utilizzando Xubuntu 19-04 da una chiavetta inserita in un portatile Windows ed Ho inserito un HD dove fare il salvataggio. Dato che devo liberare spazio da questo hd, posso spostare i suoi files nell'Hd di windows ? ho provato ad aprilo ma risulta tutto bloccato
<impierims> Scusate ma non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento alla versione 19.04. Ogni volta che tento mi esce la scritta:
<impierims> apt architecture is i386
<impierims> upgrades from 18.04 on the i386 architecture are not supported at this time.
<impierims> Coa posos fare per siolvere il probelma?
<impierims> Grazie
<Mr_Pan> impierims, hai un processore 32 bit e la 19.04 é rilasciata solo per processori 64 bit
<alerinrm> Buonasera,
<alerinrm> chiedo aiuto non riesco a installare ubuntu su un Acer switch 3  attendo risposta. Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-16
<xPaolo> bungiorno. ho lanciato una format da ubuntu mate 19.04 su disco usb. dopo un po' il monitor si è spento. adesso non vedo e non so quando finisce la format. non posso riavviare perchè se non ha finito mi fotte il disco. se collego un monitor alla vga posso fare qualcosa?
<xPaolo> scusate prima parte mancante
<xPaolo>  bungiorno. ho lanciato una format da ubuntu mate 19.04 su disco usb. dopo un po' il monitor si è spento. adesso non vedo e non so quando finisce la format. non posso riavviare perchè se non ha finito mi fotte il disco. se collego un monitor alla vga posso fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> xPaolo, sei su un portatile?
<xPaolo> ciao sì
<glpiana> xPaolo, se premi ctrl+alt+f1 e poi ctrl+alt+f7 il monitor reagisce?
<xPaolo> glpiana, non è che la mia shell che sta formattando ne risente? scusa se lo scrivo, ma non vorrei far nulla per interrompere
<Carlin0> dovrebbe reagire premendo un tasto qualsiasi
<xPaolo> Carlin0, magari fosse così
<glpiana> xPaolo, non dovrebbe se non sbagli a chiacciare i tasti
<glpiana> *schiacciare
<xPaolo> ok glpiana grazie ci provo
<xPaolo> doverebbero fart santoooooooooo!!! glpiana
<xPaolo> funzionissima, ed è anche logico, mi hai fatto eseguire la consolle e poi di nuovo alla sessione. scusami ma come faccio a rendere la cosa senza spegnimento. ovviamente o già fatto mille prove ma nisba
<glpiana> xPaolo, dovresti smanettare col gestore energia del tuo desktop environment e impedirgli di spegnere il monitor. in ogni caso dovrebbe reagire al movimento del mouse. ignoro perchè non lo faccia
<xPaolo> glpiana, non sai quanti tipi di setup ho eseguito. guarda in mancanza, la soluzione scritta mi pare vada benissimo per lo meno non riavvio se ho attività importanti
<xPaolo> glpiana, ti ringrazio infinitamente, preziosa istruzioneù
<Carlin0> alle volte influisce anche lo screensaver , io di solito lo disabilito
<xPaolo> Carlin0, se lo disabilito perdo le informazioni sullo stato della batteria? come si fa a disabilitarlo?
<Carlin0> ah ... io uso un desktop
<xPaolo> ok capito. Carlin0
<xPaolo> glpiana, mi pare che questa soluzione adesso mi abbia inibito lo spegnimento, potrei sbagliare, ma da quando l'ho lanciata non si è più spento
<glpiana> xPaolo, quella dello spegnimento del monitor intendi?
<xPaolo> appunto
<glpiana> beh, è giusto che se gli dici di non spegnere il monitor non lo spenga
<xPaolo> è scritto su tutte le opzioni dello screen saver, ma fa come gli pare. io mi riferivo alla tua istruzione ctrl+alt+f1 e poi ctrl
<glpiana> xPaolo, ah no, quello non dovrebbe influire in alcun modo
<xPaolo> però funziona glpiana
<xPaolo> prima me lo ha spento in poco tempo. puoi immaginarti esegue un format su disco ssd. lo guardo con insistenza glpiana
<xPaolo> comunque questa soluzione me la scrivo fra i comandi più importanti, non costa nulla attivarla. pensa invece che ogni volta, spengevo al buio, mica salutare per il sistema
<glpiana> se spegni al buio più che altro dopo un po' puoi salutare il sistema :D
<Carlin0> lol
<xPaolo> ecco, mi è capitato spesso di farlo glpiana, ora per lo meno ho la tau soluzione, fino alla soluzione del bug
<xPaolo> *tua
<xPaolo> bene, di nuovo ringraziamenti glpiana, vado ad attendere la fine della format. cordiali saluti
<glpiana> ciao xPaolo
<alexxio89> Buonasera
<alexxio89> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<alexxio89> ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile
<alexxio89> è andato tutto a buon fine
<alexxio89> ma il pc nonsi riavvia ne si spegne
<alexxio89> come poso risolvere?
<alexxio89> qualcuno cosi gentile da aiutarmi ?
<alexxio89> eccomi sono di qua
<Carlin0> alexxio89, prova a fare questa cosa : all'avvio quando sei al menù di grub premi "e" poi cerca una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  al fondo aggiungi acpi=off e premi F10 per avviare con la modifica
<Carlin0> se poi funziona lo impostiamo fisso
<alexxio89> provo
<alexxio89> premo e ma non succede nulla ilpc si avvia
<Carlin0> quando sei al menù di grubb ...
<fabio_cc> alexxio89, se il menu di grub non compare, devi premere ESC (se hai uefi) o Maiusc (se hai bios) per farlo comparire
<fabio_cc> appena accendi il pc
<alexxio89> ok ora riprovo
<fabio_cc> alexxio89, per intenderci, il menu di grub è così: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=grub2.png
<fabio_cc> alexxio89, poi segui quello che ti ha detto Carlin0
<alexxio89> ok sono arrivato nel menu
<alexxio89> con un po di fatica ma ce l'ho fatta
<alexxio89> ho 4 voci
<Carlin0> premi E
<alexxio89> fatto
<Carlin0> e dopo cerca una riga che inizia con la parola linux
<Carlin0> aggiungi al fondo dela riga acpi=off
<alexxio89> trovata
<Carlin0> e poi premi F10
<alexxio89> la riga finisce con \ gli scrivo appresso?
<Carlin0> lasci uno spazio e aggiungi acpi=off
<alexxio89> non mi fa scrivere il segno =
<alexxio89> mi appare la parentesi
<Carlin0> prova gli altri segni e trva il tasto giusto
<Carlin0> forse a quel punto la tastiera è impostata diversamente
<Mr_Pan> alexxio89> tastiera us/uk
<alexxio89> uk
<Carlin0> trovato ?
<alexxio89> no li ho provati tutti i tasti
<Carlin0> un atttimo
<Mr_Pan> con lo shift ...
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe essere uno dal tasto con il 9 in poi
<Carlin0> alexxio89, è ì con l'accento
<alexxio89> grazie
<alexxio89> ora f10ù'
<alexxio89> ?
<Carlin0> dopo scritto premi F10
<alexxio89> ok
<Carlin0> il pc si avvia con quel parametro , prova se così si riesce a  spegnere
<alex99> ciao ho installato bionic beaver su hyperv
<Carlin0> cos'è hyperv ?
<alexxio89> ora provo a spegnere
<Mr_Pan> si é spento
<Carlin0> ok fai sapere alexxio89
<nunzio> buona sera a tutti sono nuovo di linux, ho provato ubuntu studio, ma adesso vorrei ripassare ad ubuntu, impazzisco da due giorni su come creare la usb di installazione
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> nunzio> i linl per creare la usb da linux o da windows ... leggili
<Mr_Pan> alex99> risolto   ?
<alex99> no
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, sono 2 alex diversi lol
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> opss :D
<nunzio> si ho letto guide e quanto altro ma non mi sta funzionando nulla
<Mr_Pan> alex99> sorry
<alexxio89> nulla non si spegne se puo essere di aiuto i pallini sotto la scritta ubuntu prima erano 3 arancioni su 5 ora solo 2
<Carlin0> mi spiace alexxio89 per ora non ho altre idee
<Mr_Pan> alexxio89> quando sai ai puntini prova a premere ESC e vedi se riesci a leggere le righe di testo...
<Carlin0> nunzio, cosa non funziona ?
<Mr_Pan> alexxio89> dai un occhio al forum
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=629292
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=630947
<alex99> ? audio not working ?
<nunzio> non riesco ad installare nessuna delle app consigliate per lo scopo, e nel sistema operativo non ho l'app crea dischi di avvio, ne live usb etc
<Mr_Pan> alex99> qui diamo supporto solo a installazioni reali .. niente VM e simili
<Mr_Pan> nunzio> scarica etcher
<nunzio> non trovo nessun link funzionante per poterlo scaricare, sembra tutto bloccato
<Mr_Pan> https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> cé'un grosso bottone verde al centro della pagina ...
<nunzio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cWqPfbvSyOYNIeIP4pQc?signature=cca8755603337cfdd0a7b4a681cbe955f52615dd01c35bfcf71ef234f307c7ea&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzEyNjIyNzl9
<Mr_Pan> nunzio> devi estrarre il file zip e poi cliccare sul file AppImage per avviare Etcher
<Mr_Pan> lo devi estrarre non tentere di avviarlo aprendo lo zip
<nunzio> provo vediamo se va, perdona la stupidità ma è la prima volta che uso linux
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-17
<khk> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con ubuntu server su raspberry pi 3 b+. In pratica sto cercando di spostare la swap su una pennetta USB quindi in pratica ho creato un montaggio automatico su fstab. Allego codice https://pastebin.com/qFDAwJde
<khk> Dopo il riavvio se do il comando cat /proc/swaps non vedo nessuna swap montata quindi presumo ci sia un errore
<khk> vabbè, dovevo provarci
<khk> grazie lo stesso
<alexdc> buongiorno
<alexdc> ho un problema ubuntu 19.04 non mi fa modificare i permessi di scrittura dei file e delle cartelle. o meglio mi da la possibilita' di farlo tramite il la cartella file dopo aver selezionato proprieta' e quindi permessi, gli dico di modificare i permessi su gruppo e li x li sembra che lo faccia ma in realta' li riporta sempre alla modalitaì di sola
<alexdc> lettura. come posso risolvere il problema?
<vitodoc> Di quali file o certelle parli ?
<alexdc> praticamente se devo spostare da una cartella all'altra o da cartella sul desk un qualsiasi tipo di file trascinandolo con il mouse non me lo fa fare
<Mr_Pan> sul desk  ? non puoi mica copiare roba sul "desktop" che non esiste ...
<Mr_Pan> alexdc, da una cartella ad un'altra dipende sempre di quali cartelle parliamo...
<alexdc> esempio un file musicale dalla cartella musica non lo posso spostare sul desk. parlo di file e cartelle esistenti
<alexdc> idem con i video o con i documenti....non li posso trascinare da una cartella dove gia sono per spostarli su quella che desidero
<jxhd> ciao! ho ubuntu 19.04 e ho installati sia openssh-server che openssh-client. vorrei rimuovere il client tramite 'apt purge openssh-client' ma mi dice che questa azione rimuoverebbe anche il server. come posso togliere solo client?
<Carlin0> il client è dipendenza diretta del server , ma a che pro toglierlo ?
<alexxio89> Buongiorno
<alexxio89> sono il ragazzo di ieri sera con portatile hp che non si spegne con uubuntu 18.04
<alexxio89> avete nuove idee su cosa fare o cosa andare a vedere al riguardo ?
<sta_> accendilo
<alexxio89> è acceso
<sta_> funziona quindi
<sta_> ora spegnilo
<alexxio89> si blocca nella schermata di spegnimento
<sta_> ha funzionato
<redhoticaro> ciao a tutti!
<redhoticaro> Ho riscontrato un problema con l'installazione da live usb di xubuntu 18.04 lts 32 bit su un netbook samsung n510
<redhoticaro> quando arrivop a fare l'installazione e mi dovrebbe far comparire la tabella delle partizioni del disco rigido non mi compare nulla e se clicco su installa mi dice che xubunt ha riscontrato un errore e la procedure si chiude
<redhoticaro> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<Carlin0> redhoticaro, da che tipo di supporto installi ?
<redhoticaro> da una chiavetta usb
<redhoticaro> preparata con rufus
<Carlin0> hai controllato l'integrità della iso ?
<redhoticaro> 2 volte
<Carlin0> boh non saprei che altro dirti se non magari di provare a rifare la chiavetta con etcher
<redhoticaro> ho controllato 2 volte tutto ok
<redhoticaro> la md5 coincide
<redhoticaro> ci sei ancora?
<Carlin0> redhoticaro, hai provato ad aprire gparted dalla live ?
<redhoticaro> si
<redhoticaro> ho creato manualmente le partizini ed è andato tutto correttamente
<redhoticaro> ma quando ho riavviato l'installazione mi da lo stesso problema,non me le fa vedere
<Carlin0> non ho idea ... prova a rifare la chiavetta con etcher
<Carlin0> ma sei sicuro che quel pc supporti solo il 32 bit ?
<redhoticaro> si l'atom n270 che monta quel nebook è una cpu con istruzioni esclusivamente a 32bit
<Carlin0> eh si processore solo 32 bit
<redhoticaro> quindi riporvo con etcher?
<Carlin0> mi spiace non ho altre idee al momento ...
<redhoticaro> strano però se la uso in live non c'è nessun problema
<Carlin0> infatti magari non è quello
<redhoticaro> cioè intendi che forse è il modo in cui è stata scritta sulla usb?
<Carlin0> ma tentar non nuoce come si dice
<redhoticaro> eh tentro..
<Carlin0> redhoticaro, so che rufus chiede de parametri in fase di creazione della chiavetta
<Carlin0> e se li sbagli creano problemi
<Carlin0> etcher non ha questo impiccio
<Carlin0> parlo per sentito dire perchè rufus è esclusivamente roba win e io non ho win da 9/10 anni
<redhoticaro> usi solo piu linux?
<Carlin0> ma questo è quanto raccolgo qui
<redhoticaro> si in effetti etcher fa tutto in automatico
<redhoticaro> usi solo più ubuntu?
<Carlin0> prova , purtroppo non ho altre idee , magari qualcun altr ne sa di più
<Carlin0> uso solo linux , debian per l'esattezza
<Carlin0> devo andare ... ciao
<Carlin0> :)
<redhoticaro> ok grazie ciao!
<temujn> sono pensionato ex sviluppo software, ma nonostante tutto non ho chiaro molte cose
<temujn> riguardo firefox. ho 18.04 se lancio firefox mi apre google perchè?
<Mr_Pan> temujn> come sarebbe ?  se apri firefox ti apre la pagina di google non google chrome ...
<Ultimo> Salve ho un problema con lubuntu ho dimenticato la password di accessibilità
<iperbole> Salve ho da poco installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu studio e lo trovo stranamente lento,inoltre ho impostato lo spegnimento dello schermo dopo alcuni minuti di inattivita ma al momento di riattivarlo rimane spento. qualcuno ne sa niente?
<iperbole> mi assento 10m
<Carlin0> iperbole, che cpu ha il pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video
<iperbole> non so,ho un samsung
<iperbole> che comando lancio per vederlo?
<Carlin0> iperbole, apri il terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> poi passa qui il link che esce
<Emilio96> salve a tutti sono nuovo  e avrei un problema nell'installare ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Emilio96> premetto che ho già messo l'immagine ISO sulla chiavetta tramite rufus ed ero anche riuscito ad accedere alla fase di installazione di ubuntu, tuttavia non volendo fare pasticci con le partizioni ho lasciato perdere
<Emilio96> dopo che ci ho riprovato mi è uscito il seguente messaggio:
<Emilio96> Failed to open\EFI\BOOT|mmx64.efi-Not Found
<Emilio96> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.ef:Not Found
<Emilio96> Failede to start MokManager: Not Found
<Emilio96> Something has gone seriously wrong: Import_mok_state() falled: Not Found
<iperbole> carlin0 non me lo fa incollare
<Emilio96> ma è risolvibile?
<iperbole> https://termbin.com/y7ti
<iperbole> ecco adesso si
<Emilio96> su internet ho trovato pareri molto contrastanti per cui non sono riuscito a capire bene cosa dovrei fare
<Emilio96> grazie ora lo leggo
<iperbole> emilio aspetta carlin0
<Emilio96> ok
<Emilio96> non riesco a leggere il link
<Carlin0> iperbole, è strano il tuo pc ha un hardware niente male
<Carlin0> hai messo la 18.04 o la 19.04 ?
<iperbole> 19.04
* Carlino changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://paste.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download oppure https://www.ubuntu.com/
<pippuccio76> Buonasera , come sempre installazione con uefi installa il grub , mi dite come devo fare ?
<pippuccio76> *non installa il grub
<Carlin0> pippuccio76, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<pippuccio76> Carlino con creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<Carlin0> pippuccio76, che versione di ubuntu ?
<pippuccio76> xubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<pippuccio76> no ma è un problema di uefi , anche l'altra volta con un pc di un amico , però non ricordo cosa feci ...
<Carlin0> l'unica idea che mi viene in mente è ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> se manca solo quello dovrebbe funzionare
<pippuccio76> come partizioni ho fatto 50gb /    5 gb /boot e il resto home , qualcuno scrive di creare una partizione da 500mb efi , pensi sia utile?
<pippuccio76> no non si  ripristina , secondo me è una grande pecca dell'installazione perchè ora tutti i pc hanno uefi
<Carlin0> e perchè hai fatto la partizione di boot ?
<pippuccio76> consigliavano di fare anche quella ... con i vecchi bios era una passeggiata ora due palle
<Carlin0> non so che dirti , non vuoi controllare la iso , non vuoi provare a ripristinare il grub , che ti devo dire
<pippuccio76> perchè ci ho già battuto la testa l'altra volta ,la iso era ok e il grub non si ripristina...
<pippuccio76> risolto con la partizione di efi da 500mb se può servire
<Lorenzo> Ciao a tutti! C'è qualcuno che utilizza ubuntu studio qui?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-18
<Gianlu> Buongiorno ha tutti, ho appena finito di aggiornare ubuntu con un tool che si chiama zzupdate, ma la scheda audio ha iniziato a fare uno strano rumore, come se si sentisse un battito del cuore in maniera costante, sembra assurdo, ma anche disabilitando l'audio il rumore continua
<vitodoc> non conosco questo tool, da dove lo hai preso ?
<Gianlu> github, è molto comodo perchè racchiude un pò di passaggi in uno script praticamente
<Gianlu> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS è la versione che ho installato, appena muovo il volume un pò più alto o basso il rumore cessa per qualche istante
<Mr_Pan> Gianlu> hai usato uno script non ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> qui diamo supporto a soluzioni "esterne"
<Gianlu> Si ma è un problema strano perchè questo rumore lo faceva una sola volta all'accensione, quindi credo sia legato all'aggiornamento di ubuntu e non allo script
<Mr_Pan> Gianlu> non so che dirti... non so cosa faccia lo script e non ho voglia di scoprirlo
<Mr_Pan> <Mr_Pan> qui diamo supporto a soluzioni "esterne"  <<< ovviamente manca un NON
<Gianlu> Ok, ma ignora lo script perchè è un problema che già c'era, non persistente però.
<vitodoc> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente che potresti fare è riconfigurare pulseaudio
<Gianlu> Se metto un video in sottofondo a volume quasi nullo, magicamente svanisce
<Gianlu> vitodoc: provo subito
<Gianlu> vitodoc: se apro il programma senza video in sottofondo, il rumore svanisce, appena lo chiude ricomincia
<vitodoc> non so.
<vitodoc> controlla alsamixer, non saprei dirti altro
<Gianlu> nulla, stessa cosa. Però noto che ogni volta che l'audio viene impiegato in qualche modo, smette. Credo che il rumore sia dovuto a qualcosa che quando non c'è nulla che utilizza le casse loro entrano in un ciclio di on/off, perchè è proprio quel rumore li
<flowbit> ciao ragazzi!
<Mr_Pan> !ciao| flowbit
<ubot-it> flowbit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<flowbit> qualcuno sa perchè non riesco ad aggiornare?
<flowbit> kronen@kronen-VPCF12E4E:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<flowbit> Verifica un nuovo rilascio di ubuntu
<flowbit> Non è stato trovato alcun nuovo rilascio.
<flowbit> Non è stato trovato alcun nuovo rilascio.
<flowbit> Non è stato trovato alcun nuovo rilascio.
<flowbit> il terminale dice che non è stato trovato alcun rilascio
<flowbit> sono su 19.04
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoEoan
<flowbit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vlypcbISzOi7NuGmVDqg?signature=38c6c95bd412c868057d4e54ea5ad39bc94a4a29c36db2cb908750d33ceb5dc7&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzEzOTg1MTJ9
<flowbit> ho seguito la guida, l'unica cosa che mi insospettisce è che aggiornamento pacchetti che rimane cosi
<vitodoc> hai selezione "per qualsiasi versione" ?
<flowbit> si
<flowbit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KODaY0LvR6ClTgoWQHTq?signature=9d642cf0331a7ef7bfa93e262e92c3dabe0754935b948e975d9345bb9076a1ab&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzEzOTg2MjR9
<flowbit>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/P215e4ZtT2Wk94j6tjdb?signature=007ec1c6697eb7e90eb3bf38fdb2ba32ffe59a8397b6535ecc7eb48167246976&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzEzOTg2NDF9
<flowbit> ho provato a killare il processo, riavviare, ma quando lo apro rimane cosi
<vitodoc> se da terminale dai sudo apt update cosa ti dice ?
<flowbit> tutti i pacchetti sono aggiornati
<vitodoc> hai ppa esterni installati ?
<flowbit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NgLSZxkNSQKMe9rIRYhg?signature=73b88e9f686e0464a470dfa637ee9dcc7f67542e9b9784d7501b47795099b5bd&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzEzOTg4OTd9
<vitodoc> hai un mix di codename
<flowbit> si ho provato ad aggiungere repo a nastro per risolvere questa cosa dell'aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> flowbit> scelta sbagliata...comincia a sistemare i repo
<Mr_Pan> hai un mix assurdo cosmic...disco...
<flowbit> quali lascio? cmq non penso sia questo l'ostacolo per l'aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> flowbit> attualmente che versione hai installata?
<flowbit> 19.04
<Mr_Pan> ok quindi disco
<Mr_Pan> flowbit> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList   >> pulisci tutto e metti questi repos standard + canonical partner se vuoi
<flowbit> k
<Mr_Pan> poi   sudo apt update -y&&sudo apt upgrade-y
<Mr_Pan> poi   sudo apt update -y&&sudo apt upgrade -y
<Mr_Pan> poi vediamo che fare
<vitodoc> non credo che il && attaccato a y funzioni o sbaglio ?
<Mr_Pan> funge funge
<vitodoc> buono a sapersi
<flowbit> forse ci siamo, avanzamento parziale
<Mr_Pan> con ni codename incasinati non riusciva ad aggiornare
<flowbit> si avrei dovuto pensarlo prima che era un problema di repo, non immaginavo che il fatto che ce ne fossero di più poteva essere un problema
<flowbit> ah ma quelle che mi hai fatto aggiungere sono del 19.10
<Mr_Pan> certo
<Mr_Pan> dovevamo prima sistemare il problema
<Mr_Pan> hai finito gli aggiornamenti  ?
<flowbit> sta installando
<Carlin0> flowbit, no veramente hai scelto tu di mettere quelli
<flowbit> ma non è che ho visto quelli oean e gli ho scartati eh
<Carlin0> se hai messo direttamente i repo di eoan e hai dei ppa la riuscita dell'operazione è molto in dubbio
<flowbit> penso che andrà invece, mi ha detto che mi mancano dei pacchetti e quindi sta facendo un'upgrade parziale, sicuramente poi scarica il resto
<flowbit> vi tengo aggiornati
<flowbit> aggiornamento riuscito, grazie dell'aiuto
<flowbit> avevano ragione sulle performance, sembra più smooth
<flowbit> https://pastebin.com/yETjguYC
<flowbit> date un'occhiata @vitodoc @Mr_pan
<Carlin0> senz asapere che comando hai dato non si capisce nulla flowbit
<Carlin0> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo 'Tizio, mi sai dire..'/'Tizio, posso?'
<flowbit> semplicemente sudo apt update
<Carlin0> !vedisources | flowbit
<ubot-it> flowbit: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<flowbit> https://pastebin.com/3y8F7dvb
<Carlin0> flowbit, ti avevo chiesto un altra cosa ...
<Carlin0> !vedisources | flowbit
<ubot-it> flowbit: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<flowbit> https://termbin.com/gj1m
<Carlin0> flowbit, cancelliamo un po di ppa
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/artf*
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotif*
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webup*
<Carlin0> e poi riprova l'update
<flowbit> idem
<Carlin0> ah ho capito , hai sbagliato a scirvere i repo ...
<flowbit> copy paste
<Carlin0> flowbit, hai ubuntu o una derivata ?
<flowbit> ubu
<Carlin0> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> cacella tutto e dammi 2 minuti che ti preparo i repo
<flowbit> ok
<Carlin0> cancella*
<Carlin0> flowbit, incolla dentr tutot quello che c'è in questo link
<Carlin0> http://paste.debian.net/plain/1108002
<flowbit> perchè sono metà commentate^
<Carlin0> quelle sono dei sorgenti
<flowbit> ora è ok
<flowbit> tnk carlin0
<Carlin0> update è ok ?
<flowbit> si
<Carlin0> ok devo andare ... ciao
<flowbit> ciao
<khk> salve, ho installato ubuntu server su rasberry con lxde. La cosa strana è che da gui la password risulta sbagliata per cui non riesco ad entrare
<khk> tramite ssh non ho problemi
<Emy> salve qualcuno sa dirmi come scaricare TOR il Browser... per il dark web?
<Mr_Pan> !info tor
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5.8-1 (disco), package size 1283 kB, installed size 4616 kB
<Mr_Pan> !info tor-web
<ubot-it> Package tor-web does not exist in disco
<Mr_Pan> Emy> qui https://www.torproject.org/it/download/
<Emy> ok grazie ora vedo
<Carlin0> per il dark web ? e che ci devi fare ?
<Emy> mi sai dire anche come avviarlo.. ? ni tengo idea
<Emy> voglio vedere che si trova...
<Carlin0> Emy, nel dark web si trvano cose illegali e noi qui non supportiamo questo tipo di cose
<Emy> ci  sono anche... cose illegali...
<Emy> non e mia intenzione illegalizzarmi.. ma dato che internet normale e talmente censurato che sembra una religione.
<Mr_Pan> Emy> ok questo é il canale di supporto ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> per le chiacchere viene su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Emy, non ti aiutiamo ...
<Emy> ok.. il mio intento e avviare il browser... potete aiutarmi.. io non sono un gran esperto.
<Carlin0> e tieni conto che il canale è loggato compreso il tuo ip
<Emy> cerco informazioni tecniche.
<Carlin0> Emy, non ti aiutiamo a compiere o ad accedere a  mercati illegali
<Emy> ok non e illegale...
<Eppoco> Buonasera
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-19
<khk> salve a tutti
<khk> mi sto incartando con ssh-keygen... in pratica ho generato una coppia di chiavi salvandola su usb. La chiave pubblica l'ho copiata sull'account di ubuntu core e l'ho "accoppiata" al dispositivo.
<khk> ora in pratica se cerco di collegarmi mi da il classico messaggio WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! in altre situazioni avrei dato il comando "ssh-keygen -R ip" ma non vorrei sbagliarmi
<Mr_Pan> dai il comando danni non ne fai
<khk> forse sbaglio comando ssh perchè mi chiede la password
<khk> Permissions 0644 for '/media/khk/USB/IDENTIFICATION_ubuntu_id_rsa' are too open.
<Carlin0> khk, i permessi per la key devono essre 600
<Carlin0> essere
<khk> risolto... davo il comando chmod sul file dentro l'usb, ed i permessi non cambiavano
<khk> ho risolto grazie
<mmystic> ciao a tutti :-D
<mmystic> qualcuno sa come faccio a cambiare il kernel di default per il boot ?
<mmystic> credo di aver risolto ma c'è una cosa strana
<mmystic> boh
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<matadores> gnome-multi-writer non si avvia mi da degli errori
<matadores> se mi dite come fare per favore ve ne sarei grato
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-20
<matadores> buongiorno
<matadores> ho reinstallato ubuntu  e andava bene gnome-multi-writer
<matadores> e come ho riaggiornato gnome-multi-writer
<matadores>  non andava piu' potee aiutarmi?
<matadores> quello che vedo e che e' un  bug che esiste da maggio
<bbanner> https://imgur.com/a/lZ4NYer
<bbanner> ma cos'è questo problema che da anni mi turba ad ogni santa installazione?????????????
<bbanner> possibile che nessuno riesce a risolverlo?
<vitodoc> Che problema è ?
<vitodoc> Controlla i log almeno
<matadores> sono riuscito a capire il probblema dove si trova a gnome-multi-writer
<matadores> ma ho sempre bisogno di aiuto
<matadores> lancio gnome-multi-writer e parte se non inserisco la penna usb, pero come inserisco la pennetta gnome-multi-writer si chiude
<matadores> e se la penna usb la inserisco prima di avviare gnome-multi-writer  mi ritrovo con lo stesso problema potete aiutarmi?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
